# Game: Name that road!



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2017)

Mod Note:
Opening post slightly modified at the request of @ColinJ.
Hope I did it correctly 

The object of this game is to identify where a photograph was taken. It should be taken on a public road which you have ridden in the UK, or somewhere very interesting that you would like to ride one day. (It's not that I don't like seeing photos from round the world but we really don't stand much chance of identifying (for example) a dirt road to a small temple in Vietnam!)

It would be nice if the picture featured you and/or your riding companion(s) and/or your bike(s) but don't worry about that if you just took a snap of the scenery, interesting building, bridge, whatever. If you don't have a photo of your own, just take a screenshot from Google Street View but if you do that, remember to crop out/mask any identifying features!!

I prefer country roads but if it is your turn to post the photo then you can decide for yourself whether to feature a backstreet in Cardiff (whatever/wherever)!

The named winner of the current round should go on to post a picture of their road of choice.

There should be something in the picture which would allow the location to be identified or at least an idea of where to start looking. If there appears to be no progress after a reasonable period of time (a day or two, say) you can start to offer clues. Try to choose somewhere not too obvious but not too obscure either - we do want to be able to identify the location without _too many_ clues!

Choose a nice view with an interesting bridge/church/statue/landscape/(whatever) feature.

PS Rename your photo before uploading if its filename identifies the location! 

I'll go first and will select the winner once the scene has been identified ...

Where was this photo taken?


----------



## jay clock (10 Dec 2017)

Scotland?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2017)

jay clock said:


> Scotland?


Yes, but try to identify the road itself and not just the country - ha ha!

No more clues until tomorrow afternoon to see if anybody can work it out without any further help ...


----------



## User6179 (10 Dec 2017)

Loch Lomond, Ben Lomond in the distance


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2017)

@User9609 has it with the second guess! It was taken on the A681 on the west side of Loch Linnhe looking NE towards Fort William and yes, that is Ben Nevis up in the clouds.

Over to you, Reiver!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5074416, member: 9609"]@ColinJ - not sure if I will be here much Monday so could someone else take a go - sorry colin, I may be shouldn't have entered[/QUOTE]
No problem!

@Eddy, even though you were wrong, it was a decent guess - do you fancy going next?


----------



## User6179 (11 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> No problem!
> 
> @Eddy, even though you were wrong, it was a decent guess - do you fancy going next?[/QUOTE
> 
> I am on the PS3 in bed , cant upload pics from here, sorry


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2017)

If nobody else volunteers by the time I reappear later today, I'll post another one!


----------



## jay clock (11 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, but try to identify the road itself and not just the country - ha ha!
> 
> No more clues until tomorrow afternoon to see if anybody can work it out without any further help ...


OK, but at least I made a correct starter for 10. Not a clue otherwise


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2017)

Ok, here is another picture, taken on one of my forum rides ...





Where were we? (If you want to narrow it down, guess the area first. You shouldn't need much help to work THAT out!)


----------



## Spinney (11 Dec 2017)

Yorkshire Dales!
I'd have to put some serious time in with a map to narrow it down much further.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2017)

Indeed, it IS somewhere in the Yorkshire Dales!

If you don't know that dale then checking out maps and Street view will help you find it.

There are other ways, but they would be considered cheating!


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Dec 2017)

I shall refrain from answering this one unless you say so Colin ;-) (?) Were I to, I would tend to consider myself to be cheating.


----------



## Spinney (11 Dec 2017)

If I PM Sea of vapours to ask him where that piccy was taken, is that cheating?


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2017)

Mavis Enderby.


----------



## Aravis (11 Dec 2017)

Is it Kingsdale, heading south towards Ingleton, with Whernside in the distance?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> Is it Kingsdale, heading south towards Ingleton, with Whernside in the distance?


We have a winner! 

Yes, we were heading south (ish) but the camera is pointing north (ish).

It definitely would have been cheating for SoV to answer, as this photo shows (SoV in yellow) ...! 






We were waiting for @rusty bearing to catch up. He'd suffered a puncture way back and we hadn't noticed that he was no longer with us! Probably my fault - I am a bit hard of hearing so I could have missed hearing him shout.

I think PMing someone who you know knows the answer probably _IS _cheating! 

The cheating that I had in mind was searching my forum rides for the ones I have done in the Yorkshire Dales. It wouldn't have taken long to find those photos!

Your turn, @Aravis!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> Mavis Enderby.


If I had to guess, would that be a Lincolnshire joke? (The flattest part of the UK, or something? )


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2017)

I suppose that '_cheating_' is a very strong word ... '_Not in the spirit of the game_' would be more like it!


----------



## Aravis (11 Dec 2017)

OK then - I was going to plead to be allowed to use something from over the channel. But after scanning an old slide of the final few yards of ascent to the summit of the Puy Mary I found that the guy in the picture isn't me after all!

So heres a somewhat more local one:


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2017)

It is a distinctive bridge, but I don't recognise it. I haven't spent much time in the Gloucester area though so that isn't surprising.


----------



## Aravis (12 Dec 2017)

The river has a very short name, and that's not a question.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Dec 2017)

Can we jump in at random??
A simple one


----------



## Spinney (12 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> The river has a very short name, and that's not a question.


Hah! A bridge over the Wye somewhere. But I have no idea where, so we're not at the answer yet.


----------



## Aravis (12 Dec 2017)

Spinney said:


> Hah! A bridge over the Wye somewhere. But I have no idea where, so we're not at the answer yet.


Unfortunately not. That wasn't quite what I was trying to imply.

A couple more clues. It's very close to the town of the same name as the river, and over 18000 riders have posted times on the Strava segments on this road, making it one of the most popular I know of - in my area at least.


----------



## Aravis (12 Dec 2017)

User3094 said:


> That'll be Chain Bridge Road over the Usk.


Haha - so confident of winning you've already posted you entry! You're right of course.

Annoyingly, Chain Bridge has been reduced to a single lane controlled by traffic lights since I used to ride that way regularly from Bristol in the 1980s, but it's a great landmark.

I think that @Richard A Thackeray's bridge is Ferrybridge over the river Aire.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Can we jump in at random??
> A simple one
> 
> View attachment 386978


It's a nice picture but the idea is to take it in rounds and wait until the current picture poster confirms that you are right - even if you _know _that you are! 

The winner posts the next picture and so on. If we all start posting pictures then it just becomes another '_show us something nice_' thread rather than a game.

Anyway, I have an idea about Smegger's picture. I'll check it on Street View. If it isn't the one that I am thinking of, then it looks pretty similar ... (Nope - I don't know it!)


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2017)

Ah, yes - that is on my cycling to-do list - Bwlch y Groes!


----------



## Spinney (13 Dec 2017)

User3094 said:


> We have a winner


I like all those arrows. Very clear signal that Spinney does not wish to attempt that road! Mr Spinney has done it, although I'm not sure which way.


----------



## Spinney (13 Dec 2017)

User3094 said:


> It wasn't that bad TBH and I wasn't particulary fit at the time.


Maybe it should be a target for me then. I did the Bealach Na Ba with a friend, but up the shallower side with at least two stops for chocolate!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2017)

Spinney said:


> I like all those arrows. Very clear signal that Spinney does not wish to attempt that road! Mr Spinney has done it, although I'm not sure which way.





User3094 said:


> It wasn't that bad TBH and I wasn't particulary fit at the time.


It looks pretty hard to me! 



Spinney said:


> Maybe it should be a target for me then. I did the Bealach Na Ba with a friend, but up the shallower side with at least two stops for chocolate!


That is on my list as well but from the hard side on the clockwise loop through Applecross. A friend of mine did it and he said that it was one of his best ever rides.

Okay, here's the next picture ...


----------



## Spinney (13 Dec 2017)

Hmm, heather moorland, sea in the distance. Obvious, innit. Devon, Cornwall, Wales, Yorkshire Moors....


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2017)

Spinney said:


> Hmm, heather moorland, sea in the distance. Obvious, innit. Devon, Cornwall, Wales, Yorkshire Moors....


Yes - one of those!


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Two from this mornings ride.
> View attachment 387215
> View attachment 387216



Dave - you may have the wrong thread here - unless you are trying to make it really easy guessing the road by having a sign with all the details needed.

P.S. I road past here on Saturday.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Dave - you may have the wrong thread here - unless you are trying to make it really easy guessing the road by having a sign with all the details needed.
> 
> P.S. I road past here on Saturday.



Yes I've stuck it in the wrong thread


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Dave - you may have the wrong thread here - unless you are trying to make it really easy guessing the road by having a sign with all the details needed.
> 
> P.S. I road past here on Saturday.



I've now deleted it and put it in the right thread, thanks, well spotted.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It looks pretty hard to me!
> 
> 
> That is on my list as well but from the hard side on the clockwise loop through Applecross. A friend of mine did it and he said that it was one of his best ever rides.
> ...


My guess would be the north edge of Exmoor, though I'd need to consult a map to work out which road if it is.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> My guess would be the north edge of Exmoor, though I'd need to consult a map to work out which road if it is.


Correct ... Now, where is that map!


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Correct ... Now, where is that map!


Road down from Dunkery Hill Gate to Porlock?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Road down from Dunkery Hill Gate to Porlock?


In the direction that the camera is pointing, yes! (I had actually stopped off in Minehead and was heading away from Porlock, as you can see from the bike.)

Your turn!


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Dec 2017)

Probably too easy...


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2017)

Hmm, er ... I'm working on it, but I bet that @Sea of vapours could identify it!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2017)

Well, I am scouring my OS maps and Street View ... It _is _within the boundaries of the Yorkshire Dales national park, isn't it? If it isn't then I am looking in the wrong area!


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Dec 2017)

Is it the last bit of the road north of Fountains Fell, heading towards Helwith Bridge, at the top end of Littondale?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2017)

Ha - I found it - Halton Gill!

I could have sworn that I checked it earlier.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2017)

SoV - that's a yes!


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Dec 2017)

Oddly enough, when I typed Helwith Bridge, I meant to type Halton Gill, that being at the top of Littondale. Weird.

EDIT to add ... I'll put another one up within the hour.


----------



## Spinney (16 Dec 2017)

Lovely ride, that valley.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Dec 2017)




----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2017)

I am particularly pleased that my detective powers did not fail me ... It obviously looks like the Dales. There is a river running parallel to the road below, with a bridge to cross to the village. It looks like there is a lane going left out of the village but a minor one which probably doesn't go anywhere. It is a steep-sided valley and I deduced from the shadows on the hillside that it probably ran vaguely NW-SE. There is a gully up the opposite hillside from the village which no doubt has a stream running down it. The village looks pretty remote.



Spinney said:


> Lovely ride, that valley.


Apart from it being fun trying to 'Name That Road', my intention was that we would post photographs that inspire people to ride in places that they haven't been to before. SoV actually took us down that road on this year's the 2016 Settle forum ride and yes, it is a lovely road!

I won't name SoV's road because I was the one taking the photo!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> Oddly enough, when I typed Helwith Bridge, I meant to type Halton Gill, that being at the top of Littondale. Weird.


And I read _Fountains Fell_ and _Littondale _but didn't notice the _Helwith Bridge_!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2017)

Oh dear, I got so tired cycling up that hill with SoV et al that I had to take a rest leaning on the side of my photo!


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I am scouring my OS maps and Street View ... It _is _within the boundaries of the Yorkshire Dales national park, isn't it? If it isn't then I am looking in the wrong area!


Yep.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Ha - I found it - Halton Gill!
> 
> I could have sworn that I checked it earlier.


Bullseye.


----------



## robjh (16 Dec 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> View attachment 387492


Another picture at the same place




On the Hubberholme to Hawes road (it probably has another name). looking north and just before the descent towards Hawes starts.

I never realised there was a view.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Dec 2017)

Correct. 'Top of Fleet Moss' could be a good description. The view you had there is fairly typical


----------



## Spinney (16 Dec 2017)

I've done Fleet Moss (from the shallower side) but wouldn't recognise the view.


----------



## robjh (16 Dec 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> Correct. 'Top of Fleet Moss' could be a good description. The view you had there is fairly typical


Yes that's the name that escaped me, and Google maps wasn't much help in finding it.

I'll post up a mystery picture tomorrow - just off on a night ride with some other CCers now.


----------



## robjh (17 Dec 2017)

Name that road


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2017)

I think the definitely falls into the category of "_If you know it, you know it, and if you don't, then you don't_"! 

(I don't know it!)

PS Actually, it slightly reminds me of Ridehalgh Lane (Widdop Road) between Hebden Bridge and Colne. I don't think that it is there, but your photo was taken from a different angle to the view from the Google car.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> .
> 
> I think that @Richard A Thackeray's bridge is Ferrybridge over the river Aire.


It is
The old bridge (used up to mid 60s), taken from the dual-carriageway (to alleviate traffic in FerryBridge, & using Hartleys Bridge.............. now superceded (as the A1) itself by a new bridge/entire road to the west (at the other side of the Power Station



User3094 said:


> Its in North Wales! Heres the top of it...
> 
> View attachment 387102



Is that Neil Stevens on the front?


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Dec 2017)

Slightly OT - I play a similar game on Facebook with a very good cycling friend. We both know the roads of Devon, the local scenes, and each other's riding habits fairly well, so we can get pretty sneaky. I think the best one was when I posted a picture of clouds reflected in still water. All my other friends thought I was being silly, but my clue of "still waters" gave my friend the hint 'run deep', he worked out that it must be a reservoir, and his first guess as to which reservoir I was most likely to go to was correct.


----------



## Aravis (17 Dec 2017)

@robjh - from memory, without having looked at any satellite views or the like, is it the Gospel Pass?

I've ridden over that one a few times (sometimes using the 24" gear) but not for a very long time. The high banks and the view beyond look very reminiscent.


----------



## robjh (17 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> @robjh - from memory, without having looked at any satellite views or the like, is it the Gospel Pass?
> 
> I've ridden over that one a few times (sometimes using the 24" gear) but not for a very long time. The high banks and the view beyond look very reminiscent.


We have a winner! Yes, it is the Gospel Pass, heading north towards Hay.


----------



## Aravis (17 Dec 2017)

robjh said:


> We have a winner! Yes, it is the Gospel Pass, heading north towards Hay.


I've been trying to think when I last rode over it - late 1980s almost certainly. It's been on my to do list since I've been back into cycling but I'm not so keen on long steep descents these days!

@ColinJ - I think I'll have to pass back to you this time. I'm heading out on my last big ride of the year tomorrow and I don't have anything suitable to hand at the moment. I wouldn't want to stall the thread.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> @ColinJ - I think I'll have to pass back to you this time. I'm heading out on my last big ride of the year tomorrow and I don't have anything suitable to hand at the moment. I wouldn't want to stall the thread.


Ah, ok. Here you go ...


----------



## robjh (18 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, ok. Here you go ...
> 
> View attachment 387640


I want to ride that road! No idea where it is though. Lake District?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2017)

robjh said:


> I want to ride that road! No idea where it is though. Lake District?


Nope! 

PS But it is in northern England.


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Dec 2017)

Definitely not.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Is it the road out of Settle heading towards Malham?


SoV is correct, that you are _not_! 

I'll give a clue on Wednesday morning if nobody has got it by then. (I am booked up most of tomorrow so I might not be on the forum.)


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2017)

I've got a few minutes spare ... Many people would think that the climb in question is in West Yorkshire, but it is actually in Lancashire. I'm fairly sure that historically it would have been in the West Riding of Yorkshire but there have been a lot of boundary changes out there ...


----------



## Skuhravy (19 Dec 2017)

Is it the road into the back of Heptonstall from Widdop?

(I don't think it is, but it sure reminds me of it)


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2017)

Skuhravy said:


> Is it the road into the back of Heptonstall from Widdop?
> 
> (I don't think it is, but it sure reminds me of it)


Via Slack - yes, though it is before you get to Widdop in that direction! Once you get to the summit in the distance, there is a quick ride to Heptonstall and on down to Hebden Bridge.

The photograph was taken on the Halifax Rd from Colne in the dip at Thursden - HERE.

Your turn!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2017)

robjh said:


> I want to ride that road! No idea where it is though. Lake District?


Rob - now that the location has been identified ... That climb features on the local Season of Mists audax event which is well worth tackling if you can ever arrange to be up here that weekend in early October. It seems that the event takes place in either glorious or foul conditions and it is pot luck which you get. I'd say that it has been about 50-50 over the past 10 years or so.

Forum threads on past editions of SoM for you to look at.


----------



## Skuhravy (20 Dec 2017)

Well, I am surprised! It looked right, but I don't remember the hill being quite so prominent. Mind you, it was a few years ago (and it was during a perm version of Chris Crossland's Season of Mists, or possibly one of Don Black's perms, with a pint at Mytholmroyd before my train home).

Anyway, here's one from the weekend:


----------



## alicat (20 Dec 2017)

Eek, you're braver than me. No idea where it is, though!


----------



## robjh (20 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Rob - now that the location has been identified ... That climb features on the local Season of Mists audax event which is well worth tackling if you can ever arrange to be up here that weekend in early October. It seems that the event takes place in either glorious or foul conditions and it is pot luck which you get. I'd say that it has been about 50-50 over the past 10 years or so.
> 
> Forum threads on past editions of SoM for you to look at.


Well I never - apparently I have already ridden that road, but didn't recognise it. It was the day after your forum ride to Glasson Dock the other year, and my notes tell me I rode from Blackshaw Head via Widdop Reservoir to Brierfield, on to Slaidburn, and later on returning Trawden - Widdop Reservoir - Blackshaw Head. I know it was a great route but clearly my memory is not photographic!


----------



## robjh (20 Dec 2017)

Skuhravy said:


> Well, I am surprised! It looked right, but I don't remember the hill being quite so prominent. Mind you, it was a few years ago (and it was during a perm version of Chris Crossland's Season of Mists, or possibly one of Don Black's perms, with a pint at Mytholmroyd before my train home).
> 
> Anyway, here's one from the weekend:
> View attachment 387818


Sleightholme Moor road?


----------



## Skuhravy (20 Dec 2017)

Correct.On the way back to Darlo after a night at Tan Hill.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2017)

Skuhravy said:


> Correct.On the way back to Darlo after a night at Tan Hill.


Blimey - I wouldn't have fancied that after a night at the pub... I reckon that I would have ended up careering down the embankment on the left into Sleightholme Beck!

I once rode to the Packhorse Inn on Widdop Rd between Hebden Bridge and Thursden (featured in my previous photograph). I almost crashed on the way home on the steep hairpinned descent at Blake Dean. After that I decided that drink-cycling was not for me!


----------



## robjh (20 Dec 2017)

Name that road


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Dec 2017)

Bealach na Bà?


----------



## robjh (20 Dec 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> Bealach na Bà?


Close but not close enough.


----------



## robjh (20 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5086624, member: 9609"]Looks like you are heading towards Torridan with Alligin on the left.
I reckon you are on the Strathcarron Shildaig road[/QUOTE]
Again, so close but no.


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Dec 2017)

Hmmm..... coast road north of Applecross then, maybe? Heading southwards?


----------



## robjh (20 Dec 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> Hmmm..... coast road north of Applecross then, maybe? Heading southwards?


I can give you that. It's the Applecross to Shieldaig road, after it turns eastward towards Shieldaig (having left Applecross heading north). The mountains ahead are probably across Loch Torridon, so @User9609 was right on that.

Over to you.


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Dec 2017)

Ahhh..... User9609 was right about what we're looking at in the distance then. Based on that and my lack of a decent photo to hand I'll proffer posting the next photo to @User9609 I think.


----------



## robjh (20 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5086749, member: 9609"]Could someone else take my place, I may not be here tomorrow[/QUOTE]
That sounds a bit ominous Reiver. Will you be back the day after?


----------



## Aravis (20 Dec 2017)

Since I passed my opportunity a few days ago, I'll step into the gap this time. A change from the mountains, but nevertheless some distinctively shaped hills:


----------



## robjh (20 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> Since I passed my opportunity a few days ago, I'll step into the gap this time. A change from the mountains, but nevertheless some distinctively shaped hills:
> 
> View attachment 387908


Those hills make me think of the Long Mynd or thereabouts, Shropshire way. It's not the Malverns IMO as they are more isolated.


----------



## Aravis (20 Dec 2017)

robjh said:


> Those hills make me think of the Long Mynd or thereabouts, Shropshire way. It's not the Malverns IMO as they are more isolated.


Yes, it certainly is Shropshire. And there is a little bit of Long Mynd in the picture. I think it should be possible to pin it down a little further.

It's from mid-October this year. Can you believe the roads were so dry?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2017)

While we are waiting for Rob to come up with another road ...

Apparently, Vintage TV wants to join in! I have it on in the background and just glimpsed up from my laptop and spotted this ....







And the answer is ... The A58 at Blackstone Edge!








Back to you, Rob!


----------



## Skuhravy (21 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - I wouldn't have fancied that after a night at the pub... I reckon that I would have ended up careering down the embankment on the left into Sleightholme Beck!
> 
> I once rode to the Packhorse Inn on Widdop Rd between Hebden Bridge and Thursden (featured in my previous photograph). I almost crashed on the way home on the steep hairpinned descent at Blake Dean. After that I decided that drink-cycling was not for me!
> 
> View attachment 387853



Ah no, we overnighted at the pub, and rode back the next day.

But - I've always said that the track is easier with a couple of pints in you. And the landlord says there's a gang always rides up from Barnard Castle for a pint or two after work every Thursday, regardless.


----------



## robjh (21 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> While we are waiting for Rob to come up with another road ...
> ...
> Back to you, Rob!


I'm not sure it's back with me - I thought we were waiting for a more exact location for @Aravis's photo in post #99.

What say ye all?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2017)

robjh said:


> I'm not sure it's back with me - I thought we were waiting for a more exact location for @Aravis's photo in post #99.
> 
> What say ye all?


Oops, yes! Sorry about that; I had too many things on the go at once and was scanning posts too quickly. (I was simultaneously doing a cryptic crossword and planning bike rides!)


----------



## Aravis (21 Dec 2017)

robjh said:


> I'm not sure it's back with me - I thought we were waiting for a more exact location for @Aravis's photo in post #99.
> 
> What say ye all?


I think I've left it long enough. Maybe it's more difficult (or less interesting) than I thought.

The elegantly shaped hill on the left is Ragleth Hill, which towers above the A49 as you approach Church Stretton from the south. I've just crossed Wenlock Edge heading due north from Culmington, and when the Stretton Hills burst into view with the midday sun directly behind me, it was one of those "stop and gasp" moments. The road I'm on isn't particularly notable, but if you're looking for a quiet route northwards from Ludlow it worth looking at.

So, taking Ragleth Hill as the reference, the Long Mynd is poking through on the extreme left, Church Stretton (hidden behind the hills) is dead ahead, and Hope Bowdler Hill (possibly also the top of Caer Caradoc) on the right. It's definitely a "must visit" area and there are some true killer hills around if that's your thing. That day I was riding from Gloucester to Stoke-on-Trent - quite a day.

So @robjh wins for identifying Shropshire and the Long Mynd.


----------



## robjh (21 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> I think I've left it long enough. Maybe it's more difficult (or less interesting) than I thought.
> 
> The elegantly shaped hill on the left is Ragleth Hill, which towers above the A49 as you approach Church Stretton from the south. I've just crossed Wenlock Edge heading due north from Culmington, and when the Stretton Hills burst into view with the midday sun directly behind me, it was one of those "stop and gasp" moments. The road I'm on isn't particularly notable, but if you're looking for a quiet route northwards from Ludlow it worth looking at.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I shall be google-mapping those roads like mad this evening when I have a moment.

I'll look for another photo then too - unless someone else wants to leap in in the meantime?


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Dec 2017)

A nice easy one.


----------



## Siclo (21 Dec 2017)

Winnats Pass


----------



## Siclo (21 Dec 2017)

My go?


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Dec 2017)

Lythe Fell Road, looking northwards at Ingleborough from about ten metres beyond the summit cattle grid.


----------



## Siclo (21 Dec 2017)

Spot on


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Dec 2017)

Another easy one then.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2017)

Honourable pass.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2017)

That is - I will be honourable and pass (because I took the photo!) rather than it being a place called '_Honourable Pass_'!


----------



## robjh (21 Dec 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> Another easy one then.
> View attachment 387961


That looks like an iconic North Yorkshire peak in the background - one of three I'll guess, but which one?

I'm going to say Penyghent, which woud put you near Horton in Ribblesdale, but I can't say which road. Maybe the B6479 from Ribblehead?


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Dec 2017)

There are several elements of that which are close to the truth, but only one actually correct element, and it's not the road.


----------



## Aravis (22 Dec 2017)

Are you on the climb to Buttertubs from Hawes, looking at Ingleborough Hill? It seems quite a long way to Ingleborough from there, but it's the only place I can find where there other elements look as though they might fall into place.

If it is, I'm glad to say I've just found what looks like a really good one for this thread in a box of old slides which had been missing for a while.


----------



## Siclo (22 Dec 2017)

I think it's looking at Whernside from the East, so......Fleet Moss?


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Dec 2017)

Ahhh..... a slightly tricky adjudication, Hmmmm..... (And apologies for the delay in reply - I was out on the bike in the fog all day.) 

I think, given that the game is to name the _road_, rather than the view, it has to go to @Siclo . The hill in the distance (20km away) is Ingleborough, and that is much as it looks from the top of the Buttertubs Pass, which is not far away at all, but that is in fact the top of the road over Fleet Moss - again. This one's about 500m south of the other Fleet Moss photo earlier in the thread and looking roughly SW, rather than north.


----------



## Siclo (22 Dec 2017)

Right road, wrong hill, hmm...

Someone else will have to step in as I don't have anything to hand. Maybe @Aravis ?


----------



## Aravis (22 Dec 2017)

Of course, @Siclo, I'd be delighted.

As for the previous one, I was convinced that the shiny road to the right of the hill was too steep to be the Ingleton road, but I hadn't taken into account how high the Fleet Moss road is, so the perspective tricked me. Something like that anyway!

Now for something completely different, but pretty recognisable. Not my usual choice of road - on this tour I was not the route-planner...


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> As for the previous one, I was convinced that the shiny road to the right of the hill was too steep to be the Ingleton road


Correct - it's way too steep and that's not a paved road. Well, it's not a tarmac road anyway - it's rather large, white broken limestone pebbly stuff on the Cam High Road, which is also the Pennine Way and the Pennine Bridleway at that point. It is, however, considerably more road-like than the 'road' in your photo above ;-)


----------



## Aravis (29 Dec 2017)

Have I killed yet another thread? The picture I posted several days ago is of the public road from Dundonnell to Allt na h-Airbhe and the Ullapool ferry, all clearly displayed on this extract from a 1984 printing of Michelin sheet 401:






I hoped I was drawing attention to a very useful option giving a spectacular view of Ullapool which you won't see any other way. However the ferry seems to have stopped operating - publicly anyway - over 10 years ago, so the interest is somewhat academic.

I can't find anything else obviously suitable, but I see someone has posted an image in the _Show us your... winter ride _thread which would've be absolutely perfect here.


----------



## Spinney (29 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> Have I killed yet another thread? The picture I posted several days ago is of the public road from Dundonnell to Allt na h-Airbhe and the Ullapool ferry, all clearly displayed on this extract from a 1984 printing of Michelin sheet 401:
> 
> View attachment 388998
> 
> ...


I did think 'I wonder if that's Scotland' when I saw it, but I have not been up that way very often and wouldn't have recognised Ullapool from that angle.

I think with these types of thread, interest comes and goes a bit. I'm sure it will pick up when all the Xmas/New Year stuff is over.


----------



## robjh (29 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> Have I killed yet another thread? The picture I posted several days ago is of the public road from Dundonnell to Allt na h-Airbhe and the Ullapool ferry, all clearly displayed on this extract from a 1984 printing of Michelin sheet 401:
> 
> View attachment 388998
> 
> ...


I thought either Scotland or Lake District, but couldn't identify the town or the curve of coastline in the picture. It was certainly a good challenge.


----------



## Aravis (29 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> I can't find anything else obviously suitable, but I see someone has posted an image in the _Show us your... winter ride _thread which would've be absolutely perfect here.


Wrong thread - I meant _Your bike in front of some railings_. Sorry about that!


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Dec 2017)

OK - I’ll jump in and do one.....

the bike’s slightly out of picture in this one, so doesn’t conform to all the rules. But there should be enough info in the background to place it...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

I don't recognise that, but I'm sure that someone _will _with the distinctive scenery and those 2 wind turbines.

That's my kind of road!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> Have I killed yet another thread? The picture I posted several days ago is of the public road from Dundonnell to Allt na h-Airbhe and the Ullapool ferry, all clearly displayed on this extract from a 1984 printing of Michelin sheet 401:
> 
> View attachment 388998
> 
> ...


The 'road' is still marked on my current OS map but there is no sign of any ferry link.

I was just looking at the map for the whole of northern Scotland ... Wow, you would really have to love solitude to live in that part of the world!


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I don't recognise that, but I'm sure that someone _will _with the distinctive scenery and those 2 wind turbines.
> 
> That's my kind of road!



There are clues in the picture. Look at the shape of the land around the wind turbines. Does it look natural? And why are the wind turbines at sea level, not on top of the hills?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

bruce1530 said:


> There are clues in the picture. Look at the shape of the land around the wind turbines. Does it look natural? And why are the wind turbines at sea level, not on top of the hills?


Er ... 

I would have to do some serious detective work to track that location down!


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Dec 2017)

A view from halfway up the hill, before you hit the moorland.... Other than those two wind turbines, there doesn’t seem to be much industry in the area. But there’s lots, just out of view.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

I think I have an idea ...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

From the scenery ... Scotland.

From the position of the sun, west coast ...

Industry, not too far north ....

Checking OS maps and Street view ...


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Dec 2017)

All correct so far....


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

Found it!

Harvesting Street View image ...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

Fairlie Moor Road, near West Kilbride!





And the turbines were installed AFTER June 2011!


----------



## Aravis (29 Dec 2017)

Removing the requirement to have part of a bike in the picture would have opened up a lot of opportunities.


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Dec 2017)

Spot on. 

The first picture was taken from the top of the hill, up on the moor. The second was lower.

It’s a great road for cycling - single track road with passing places - the climb up from the coast road is about 700ft over a mile an a half, then a more gentle descent down towards Dalry. I say that despite having had an encounter with black ice up there which put me on crutches for a month...

https://www.strava.com/segments/3766716

In the background you can see the islands of Great Cumbrae (millport) and Little Cumbrae, with Bute and Arran in the background.


The 2 wind turbines sit on what used to be a (man-made) oil rig construction site - it’s now the National Offshore Wind Turbine Test Facility.

And the hidden industry - on the coast, just out of shot to the left, is the Hunterston nuclear power station, and to the right is the deepwater ore terminal.


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> Removing the requirement to have part of a bike in the picture would have opened up a lot of opportunities.


The bike was under me when I took the photo :-)


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

Let's say that _ideally _your bike should be visible, but if you have run out of suitable photos including the bike, then just post one of the road. You should at least have cycled to that location though - don't just post a picture lifted off the Internet or snapped from a car window!

I'll trawl through my pictures and come up with one shortly ...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

Ok, here is another one. If you know it, you will recognise it instantly. If you don't, you would struggle to work it out!

This ancient oak tree was very distinctive. I say 'was' because after years in that condition it was finally brought down by a severe gale in January of this year. It was estimated to be between 700 and 800 years old.


----------



## Aravis (29 Dec 2017)

That is the Laund Oak, Bolton Abbey. On the minor road heading north on the east side of the river, near the Strid.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> That is the Laund Oak, Bolton Abbey. On the minor road heading north on the east side of the river, near the Strid.


It certainly is, or sadly, _WAS_ ...

Your turn!


----------



## Globalti (30 Dec 2017)

Did Prince Charles hide in that oak as well? He seems to have hidden in all the others.


----------



## Aravis (30 Dec 2017)

OK then. With the recent relaxation in the rules, this one qualifies - I've checked! An early morning shot from October 1985:






When I looked for this spot on street view, I was able to find the house but the immediate surroundings seem to have changed drastically in the 32 years since the picture was taken. The mountains should be completely distinctive though. At this point I'm about to ride perhaps the most romantic section of coastline in the UK, something I'm proud to have on my list.


----------



## slow scot (30 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> OK then. With the recent relaxation in the rules, this one qualifies - I've checked! An early morning shot from October 1985:
> 
> View attachment 389069
> 
> When I looked for this spot on street view, I was able to find the house but the immediate surroundings seem to have changed drastically in the 32 years since the picture was taken. The mountains should be completely distinctive though. At this point I'm about to ride perhaps the most romantic section of coastline in the UK, something I'm proud to have on my list.


Pap of Glencoe perhaps, from near the old Ballachulish ferry?


----------



## Aravis (30 Dec 2017)

slow scot said:


> Pap of Glencoe perhaps, from near the old Ballachulish ferry?


No, it's not that part of the world.

It's always difficult to judge how big a clue to give. When I said it's a early morning shot, that was intended to help with the direction of view, implying that it's likely to be an east coast scene.


----------



## Globalti (30 Dec 2017)

Oooh no that's not, er, pap shaped enough. It does look Scottish though.

As above it's taken facing south or south-east and there's a small town with a church and what could be a barracks or warehouse on the water front.


----------



## Aravis (30 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> The object of the game is to identify where a photograph was taken. It should be taken on a public road *in the UK* and should feature you or (one of your friends) and/or a bike. (It's not that I don't like seeing photos from round the world but we really don't stand much chance of identifying (for example) a dirt road to a small temple in Vietnam!)


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2017)

I have gone back and edited the first post to show the relaxed conditions, but I still think we should stick to the UK so I have not changed that requirement.


----------



## Aravis (30 Dec 2017)

Thanks, @ColinJ, but my reason for highlighing _in the UK_ was that the scene in my picture is...in the UK!


----------



## robjh (30 Dec 2017)

I'll say that the mountain outline makes it the Mountains of Mourne in Northern Ireland, going by stock images such as this:




As for the exact location, I'm going to guess at the approach to Dundrum, and possibly here (from google maps)




- it could well be the same house, but some of the angles and the size of the mountains look wrong - maybe different types of lens between your photo and google maps?

It took a lot of googling of east coasts to get this far.


----------



## Aravis (30 Dec 2017)

robjh said:


> I'll say that the mountain outline makes it the Mountains of Mourne in Northern Ireland, going by stock images such as this:
> View attachment 389199
> 
> As for the exact location, I'm going to guess at the approach to Dundrum, and possibly here (from google maps)
> ...


I believe that is a bullseye! I agree, it's difficult to get a perspective that looks identical, perhaps due to different focal lengths. Those new trees on the left don't help either. But that's definitely where I was.

Riding the Mourne coast road - _Where the mountains of Mourne sweep down to the sea_ - is unforgettable.

Anyway, congratulations. Over to you...


----------



## robjh (30 Dec 2017)

OK then.

Where am I?


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Dec 2017)

robjh said:


> OK then.
> 
> Where am I?
> View attachment 389228


Wales somewhere...


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Wales somewhere...


Yes - I cheated and spotted that!


----------



## robjh (31 Dec 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Wales somewhere...





ColinJ said:


> Yes - I cheated and spotted that!


Yes but I don't feel I can give the point for narrowing it down to a Wales-sized area. A bit more precision please gentlemen!


----------



## Aravis (2 Jan 2018)

robjh said:


> Yes but I don't feel I can give the point for narrowing it down to a Wales-sized area. A bit more precision please gentlemen!


You are at the Bwlch Oerddws car park, on the A470 between Dinas Mawddwy and Dolgellau, looking North-West. So it's morning!

The Wales clue was pretty helpful. It looks like a pass and the road looks like an A road, leaving only a handful of possibilities. It's a road I've not ridden. Although I've cycled a lot in Wales, I don't think I've been north of the Severn on a bike, or if I have, only just.

I have one more suitable piture if you're all interested. After that I think I'm probably out.


----------



## robjh (2 Jan 2018)

Aravis said:


> You are at the Bwlch Oerddws car park, on the A470 between Dinas Mawddwy and Dolgellau, looking North-West. So it's morning!
> 
> The Wales clue was pretty helpful. It looks like a pass and the road looks like an A road, leaving only a handful of possibilities. It's a road I've not ridden. Although I've cycled a lot in Wales, I don't think I've been north of the Severn on a bike, or if I have, only just.
> 
> I have one more suitable piture if you're all interested. After that I think I'm probably out.


Well done, spot on!
I had ridden up from the Dinas Mawddwy (eastern) side the previous evening and camped behind a wall just out of sight of the picture, and carried on towards Dolgellau (west, behind me in the photo) after the picture was taken.


----------



## Aravis (2 Jan 2018)

This one is on the mainland of Great Britain - no offshore foray this time. Also, one clue I will give is that my elevation is over 500 metres, having ridden up the road you can see disappearing down the valley.


----------



## Siclo (3 Jan 2018)

Are we in the Peak District?


----------



## robjh (3 Jan 2018)

Aravis said:


> This one is on the mainland of Great Britain - no offshore foray this time. Also, one clue I will give is that my elevation is over 500 metres, having ridden up the road you can see disappearing down the valley.
> 
> View attachment 389823





Siclo said:


> Are we in the Peak District?


I was thinking maybe South Wales, or Scottish borders? Thought I had it at one point but the curve of the road up that long valley is wrong. It looks like a B- if not an A-road.


----------



## Aravis (3 Jan 2018)

robjh said:


> I was thinking maybe South Wales, or Scottish borders? Thought I had it at one point but the curve of the road up that long valley is wrong. It looks like a B- if not an A-road.


Good thinking. It is Wales, and it's an A-road.


----------



## robjh (3 Jan 2018)

Aravis said:


> This one is on the mainland of Great Britain - no offshore foray this time. Also, one clue I will give is that my elevation is over 500 metres, having ridden up the road you can see disappearing down the valley.
> 
> View attachment 389823


You are on the A4107 climbing from Cymmer to the Bwlch, and probably about here (where the cyclist is in streetview). The village in the distance is probably Abergwynfi.


----------



## Aravis (3 Jan 2018)

Yes @robjh, that is the road. I'm actually a little bit higher - if you go back to streetview, you'll find that on the cyclist's right there's another switchback and soon after that a car park which could be where I'd stopped.

As many will know, there are three routes to this summit, and a while ago I planned out this route which includes all three ascents (the "55" marks where my photograph was taken):






Apparently, some of the inter-valley roads in South Wales, including this one and also the Rhigos, north of Treherbert on the map above, were built by miners who would otherwise have been unemployed during the depression in the 1930s. Ironically, it's the roads that have become their permanent legacy. The are wonderful roads.

I hope you have another good one.

Edit: actually I a little further along from the car park. You can find the exact spot by lining up the track which the car is about to pass.


----------



## robjh (4 Jan 2018)

Aravis said:


> Yes @robjh, that is the road. I'm actually a little bit higher - if you go back to streetview, you'll find that on the cyclist's right there's another switchback and soon after that a car park which could be where I'd stopped.
> 
> As many will know, there are three routes to this summit, and a while ago I planned out this route which includes all three ascents (the "55" marks where my photograph was taken):
> 
> ...


I covered a lot of that route, from Ogmore over Bwlch and Rhigos and down to Neath, with a CC group ride a few years ago, although I didn't immediately recognise that view - possibly because we were slogging up there in semi-darkness and dropping temperatures at the end of the day so I didn't appreciate it fully! Great day though, and I went back over the Rhigos again last year on my own.

I'll go and look for another picture, but if anyone else wants to step in and post one in the meantime, please go ahead!


----------



## Skuhravy (2 Feb 2018)

Hey wait, I knew the Ullapool one - I thought about using that track and the ferry across Loch Broom when I toured up there a few years ago, until I realised the ferry had been cancelled and my map was 20 years out of date (that's what happens when you buy your OS maps second hand from the library).

Here's one to keep it rolling:


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2018)

Oh yes, I'd forgotten my thread!

I don't recognise that bridge but I'm sure that someone _will _because it is very distinctive.


----------



## grecinos (6 Feb 2018)

A bit of bad weather and illness forced me to ride indoors the other week with Zwift:


----------



## iandg (6 Feb 2018)

Aravis said:


> Of course, @Siclo, I'd be delighted.
> 
> As for the previous one, I was convinced that the shiny road to the right of the hill was too steep to be the Ingleton road, but I hadn't taken into account how high the Fleet Moss road is, so the perspective tricked me. Something like that anyway!
> 
> ...



I would have got that one - but ony just seen this thread


----------



## robjh (6 Feb 2018)

Still looking for @Skuhravy's bridge (post #169, above). Googling 'suspension bridges' was no help.

Skuhravy's image copied here (I couldn't get it in quote or reply)


----------



## Sharky (6 Feb 2018)

robjh said:


> Still looking for @Skuhravy's bridge (post #169, above). Googling 'suspension bridges' was no help.
> 
> Skuhravy's image copied here (I couldn't get it in quote or reply)
> View attachment 394727



If at first you don't succeed, try google images for "darlington suspension road bridge"


----------



## Skuhravy (6 Feb 2018)

It also comes with a wooden decking.

And it's the best bridge. But that probably won't help you find it.

Someone must recognise it - anyone who rode LEL will have ridden over it twice.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2018)

User3094 said:


> And now for something slightly different, name that track....
> 
> View attachment 394737


I'll take a wild guess (since it is the only one that I have cycled round!) ... Silverstone?


----------



## robjh (6 Feb 2018)

User3094 said:


> And now for something slightly different, name that track....
> 
> View attachment 394737


Don't know where you are,but have the rozzers just found you on there and are escorting you off?


----------



## Skuhravy (11 Feb 2018)

Croft circuit?


----------



## Aravis (24 Feb 2018)

User3094 said:


> And now for something slightly different, name that track....
> 
> View attachment 394737


Donington Park. I've never been there, but the blue triangle in the foreground, the white wall behind it, the gantry and the woodland in the distance are all clearly visible on Google maps.

I can't think of anything else I have to continue the thread - unless I'm allowed to go to our nearest neighbour on the continent - @ColinJ ?


----------



## robjh (24 Feb 2018)

OK, I'll do one: not a road as such, but likely to be known by many on here


----------



## Milzy (24 Feb 2018)

Show us Some Yorkshire roads then.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Feb 2018)

robjh said:


> OK, I'll do one: not a road as such, but likely to be known by many on here
> View attachment 397142


Bristol - Bath cycle route?


----------



## robjh (24 Feb 2018)

youngoldbloke said:


> Bristol - Bath cycle route?


Yes - the bit near Bitton where the preserved railway runs alongside.


----------



## Siclo (7 Mar 2018)

Since we seem to have stalled, another easy one


----------



## Bodhbh (7 Mar 2018)

Given where alot of these are, I was going to say part of the road down into Littleborough from the White House? - but I see it's already been bagged downthread (A58). I don't know that part of the whole too well, just when visiting the OHs relatives...


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2018)

I got it in one! It is looking SE from the Nick o' Pendle down to Sabden.

The Google Street View car couldn't get quite the same view from the road but this picture is nearly identical ...


----------



## Siclo (7 Mar 2018)

@ColinJ I thought you'd know it, it is rather distinctive . I think was stood on the bank. Taken on the way home from the earlier pic of the cross.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2018)

Okay, here's the next one ...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Mar 2018)

Milzy said:


> Show us Some Yorkshire roads then.



Okay;


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Okay;
> 
> View attachment 399159
> View attachment 399160
> ...


Oi - wait yer turn!


----------



## Milzy (10 Mar 2018)

I only recognise the abandoned castle type building. Some where on the outskirts of Doncaster.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2018)

Milzy said:


> I only recognise the abandoned castle type building. Some where on the outskirts of Doncaster.


Correct, it's at Hampole, on the 'Doncaster Road', which is a few 100yards before it crosses the A1 at 'Red House Junction'* (1)*

The history is here, & reason for abandonment;
https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/threads/ivy-farm-manor-hampole-may-2014.89887/

Location map, below the photograph
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5212435

The underwater road is not normally a Ford.................... (more of a River Aire inundation)


(*1)* Red House Farm, being an old coaching establishment


----------



## midlife (10 Mar 2018)

The truck going through the arch, .is that down the road from Middleham Castle? Richard III old place.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> The truck going through the arch, .is that down the road from Middleham Castle? Richard III old place.


It is, yes, the 'fake' suspension bridge
Seen here, with my old Discovery parked up







http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/19428

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2980020


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2018)

***_Cough_***


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> ***_Cough_***


he used to push in the dinner queue at school too.


----------



## Milzy (10 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Correct, it's at Hampole, on the 'Doncaster Road', which is a few 100yards before it crosses the A1 at 'Red House Junction'* (1)*
> 
> The history is here, & reason for abandonment;
> https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/threads/ivy-farm-manor-hampole-may-2014.89887/
> ...


Who drove him from his home? Angry mobs or the ghost of the murdered girl?? He must have felt pretty bad for releasing her.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2018)

Milzy said:


> Who drove him from his home? Angry mobs or the ghost of the murdered girl?? He must have felt pretty bad for releasing her.


The presumption is, the local community?
As it states in the link, part of his role was to keep admissions to a minimum, so presumably he thought she'd not offend to such an extent?


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2018)

Well, you've ignored my 'official' entry for over 2 months, so I'll repost it to give you another chance!


----------



## Siclo (31 May 2018)

Still not got a clue, but if you want to post the one of you pouting at the camera that was on another thread I know exactly where that is


----------



## robjh (31 May 2018)

I'll say Yorkshire, but I don't suppose that's close enough to win me any prizes .


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2018)

Ha ha. Ok, a clue - it was taken on a stage of the Tour de Yorkshire but I'm not telling you which year (yet).


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2018)

Oh, I forgot about this. And so have _you lot_, by the look of it ...! 

Clue: I aim to ride up it on Friday.


----------



## Oldfentiger (20 Aug 2018)

I also aim to ride up it on Friday. Therefore I know the answer
I won’t spoil it though.


----------



## robjh (7 Sep 2018)

What about this one?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2018)

robjh said:


> What about this one?
> View attachment 428990


Er, you are supposed to guess the current road before suggesting a new one!


----------



## lazybloke (8 Sep 2018)

robjh said:


> What about this one?
> View attachment 428990


I was there last Sunday!


----------



## robjh (8 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Er, you are supposed to guess the current road before suggesting a new one!


Yes I know Colin, but I was getting a bit impatient there 

Maybe when people flood in to guess the locations they can indicate whether it's Colin's or Rob's road they're guessing about?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2018)

Detour time due to being closed


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Sep 2018)

Is the official one Trapping Hill, Nidderdale?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Is the official one Trapping Hill, Nidderdale?


Hooray - yes!

_YOUR_ turn...


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Sep 2018)

Goodo. Before that though, I'll deduce that @robjh 's one is Box Hill in Surrey?


----------



## robjh (8 Sep 2018)

Sea of vapours said:


> Goodo. Before that though, I'll deduce that @robjh 's one is Box Hill in Surrey?


Absolutely right. Over to you.


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Sep 2018)

This is a pretty distinctive hillock I think, and the road number is easy to determine from the hill.... probably. And if anyone can identify the second location I'd be very impressed but it's amusing and pedal-themed: not a form of cycle touring you see every day and it's a road [relatively] nearby to the first image.


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Sep 2018)

User3094 said:


> A82?



No, but a good guess. 

I meant to say above that the unicyclist was doing LEJOG (not a clue, merely a point of interest, not to mention rather impressive on his part!).


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2019)

I just found this thread again while searching for my Loch Linnhe photo.

I still don't know where SoV's pictures were taken. Does _anybody_?


----------



## slow scot (17 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I just found this thread again while searching for my Loch Linnhe photo.
> 
> I still don't know where SoV's pictures were taken. Does _anybody_?


I think the top picture is Ben Loyal on the road up to Tongue. Could be wrong of course.


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Apr 2019)

Correct! The second one is on the same road and for amusement only. The Swiss unicyclist was on his way to John O'Groats from Lands End. 

Over to you for the next photo.


----------



## slow scot (17 Apr 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Correct! The second one is on the same road and for amusement only. The Swiss unicyclist was on his way to John O'Groats from Lands End.
> 
> Over to you for the next photo.


I regret to say I don't have or use a camera so will not be much use in continuing this very interesting thread. Could someone do the necessary instead of me?


----------



## bruce1530 (17 Apr 2019)

Ok, I’ll get the game started again.

Here’s an easy one


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2019)

It looks lovely, but they are only easy if you already know them!


----------



## bruce1530 (17 Apr 2019)

Clues:

1. I’m on an “A” road, albeit a not-very-busy one.
2. If you look very closely where it narrows just behind those little islands, you can just about make out a ferry.
3. Further down the hill, it would not be uncommon to hear Handel's “The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba”.


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Apr 2019)

Your pic is the A8003 looking down the Kyles of Bute.

Reminds me of a school dance many years ago (obvs). These always had a scottish country dance band providing the music. The numpty who was getting the tickets and posters printed had asked the organiser who the band was and unfortunately had them printed with the verbatim answer. 

The posters announced the band as 'Glenda Rule OK'.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Apr 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> Your pic is the A8003 looking down the Kyles of Bute.


You beat me to it by 9 minutes 
That is a hill and a half!


----------



## bruce1530 (17 Apr 2019)

Yes, the A8003, at the top of the climb out from Tighnabruaich, on the road to Ormidale. Anyone who’s done the “5 ferries” route will have been there,

The island on the right is Bute.
Just beyond the little islands you can see the colintraive-rhubodach ferry. That was the next ferry on my trip - looks pretty close, but you need to go round the top of Loch Riddon to get there, so about 20 miles by road.

And the “queen of sheba” comment is a reference to the boats going through the kyle. The paddle steamer “Waverley” and the clyde steamer Queen Mary were often timetabled to pass through the narrows around the same time. Waverley often had to wait for the "old lady" to pass, and would play the music over it’s tannoy. They still play that music on the approach to the narrows.

Mr Celine - your turn!


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Apr 2019)

For anyone who didn't get it, the dance band were named after Glendaruel, which is just to the north of where @bruce1530 's photo was taken. 

Here's an easy one. Celine bikes and beach tent in the background, Mrs Celine applauding. 






Bonus points for naming the other cyclist photobombing my pic.


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Apr 2019)

I thought it had to be in the UK. It’s been a while since we had control over Northern France.


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Apr 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I thought it had to be in the UK. It’s been a while since we had control over Northern France.


 
Sorry, I never read the roolz. You're right about the general location, I think we need the road number though.


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Apr 2019)

D275? 

(Not that I'm submitting another photo if that's right - I 'm all out of compliant photos now :-\ )


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Apr 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> D275?
> 
> (Not that I'm submitting another photo if that's right - I 'm all out of compliant photos now :-\ )



Correct.


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Apr 2019)

OK, I'll post again with a photo which was definitely taken in the UK.






Edit. I'll post a picture of the view in the other direction tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2019)

I was wondering how the hell that road could be identified and then I realised that it is probably Mont Saint-Michel in the distance, half-obscured by the branch!


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Apr 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> OK, I'll post again with a photo which was definitely taken in the UK.
> 
> View attachment 462755
> 
> ...



Looking the other way, from roughly the same spot -


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2019)

It is somewhere in East Anglia, right?


----------



## slow scot (19 Apr 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> Looking the other way, from roughly the same spot -
> 
> View attachment 462834


From either Arnisdale or Inverie, but really I'm not too sure.


----------



## snorri (19 Apr 2019)

I would take a guess at Carr Brae, Dornie.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It is somewhere in East Anglia, right?


Do they have kangaroos in East Anglia?
Loch Lomond would have been warmer, there is a colony of wallabies on one of the islands.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Apr 2019)

slow scot said:


> From either Arnisdale or Inverie, but really I'm not too sure.


It does look a bit Knoydartesque, and not that far away either. Close but no cigar.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Apr 2019)

snorri said:


> I would take a guess at Carr Brae, Dornie.


Spot on. Photos were taken in 2016.

The day after we drove 10 miles up Glen Shiel, dumped the car and walked back to the campsite over the five sisters, which are the hills on the left of the photo. I drew the short straw and set off to cycle back up the glen to retrieve the car just as the rain started. 10 miles up hill, into a headwind, after a 10 mile hillwalk, in the sort of rain you only get on the west coast, on a narrow road saturated with tourist buses. Not fun.

Over to you @snorri .


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> Do they have kangaroos in East Anglia?


Not that I know of, and it doesn't have many mountains or lochs either!


----------



## snorri (20 Apr 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> Spot on. Over to you @snorri .


Thank you! I don't have many road pictures, but try this one.


----------



## robjh (25 Apr 2019)

I haven't had a clue about most of these recent pictures, but it's good to see this thread back on its feet again. I shall be watching with interest...


----------



## slow scot (25 Apr 2019)

snorri said:


> Thank you! I don't have many road pictures, but try this one.
> View attachment 463161


As nobody has yet had a try on this one, I'll have a punt on Carbisdale, but like my last punt I feel I may be wrong.


----------



## snorri (26 Apr 2019)

slow scot said:


> As nobody has yet had a try on this one, I'll have a punt on Carbisdale, but like my last punt I feel I may be wrong.


I was hoping someone would name the road, but no one is coming forward. 
You are right about the castle, and the photo is taken on the NCN1 northbound between Ardgay and Culrain.
Well done, over to you @slow scot.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2019)

snorri said:


> I was hoping someone would name the road, but no one is coming forward.
> You are right about the castle, and the photo is taken on the NCN1 northbound between Ardgay and Culrain.
> Well done, over to you @slow scot.


I used Streetview to check out _slow scot_'s guess but I was looking too close to the castle and couldn't see it.

I was struck by the very unusual name of the road though - *Inveroykel Culrain!* Sounds like the vikings have been there at some point?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2019)

Ah ... Inveroykel - mouth of the Oykel. Oykel, from Gaelic _Òiceall_, known to the vikings as the _Ekkjal_ (link)!

I never learned any Gaelic, even though my mum could speak it as a child. She was probably one of the first Scottish family members to speak English as her primary language.


----------



## snorri (27 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Sounds like the vikings have been there at some point?


Yes indeed, the Picts, the Norse and the Gaels have all influenced place names in that area.
There's a potted history here....
https://ssns.org.uk/resources/Documents/Books/Ross_1986/02_Fraser_Ross_1986_pp_23-32.pdf


----------



## slow scot (27 Apr 2019)

As I mentioned up thread when I spotted the Ben Loyal picture, I have no camera and therefore no pictures. But I love the thread and hope somebody on my behalf will jump in and post a photo.
The road upto and beyond Carbisdale Castle is superb; not all of you will know that, until some years ago, the castle was a Youth Hostel. I believe the cost of repairs ended its reign. It's now in private hands.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2019)

slow scot said:


> The road upto and beyond Carbisdale Castle is superb; not all of you will know that, until some years ago, the castle was a Youth Hostel. I believe the cost of repairs ended its reign. It's now in private hands.


That's a pity. My digital 1:25,000 OS map is from 2016 and that still showed the YH red triangle.


----------



## snorri (27 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> That's a pity. My digital 1:25,000 OS map is from 2016 and that still showed the YH red triangle.


Yes, there was serious frost damage one winter and the SYHA deliberated for a bit and eventually it was sold. Although a fine building from the ouside, the inside was in need of considerable upgrading to make it into what people expect of a 21st century hostel.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2019)

slow scot said:


> As I mentioned up thread when I spotted the Ben Loyal picture, I have no camera and therefore no pictures. But I love the thread and hope somebody on my behalf will jump in and post a photo.


Ok, here's one...


----------



## Oldfentiger (27 Apr 2019)

Crag Vale?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> Crag Vale?


Indeed it _IS_. The km markers were painted on the road for when the Tour de France peloton rode up there on stage 2 from York to Sheffield in 2014. 

Your turn!


----------



## Oldfentiger (28 Apr 2019)




----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Apr 2019)

Just below the café, Monsall Head


----------



## Oldfentiger (28 Apr 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> Just below the café, Monsall Head


Bullseye!
Your turn.


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Apr 2019)




----------



## robjh (29 Apr 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> View attachment 464426


There is sea in the distance, and the landscape here looks high but fairly flat. It also looks like there is a popular walking route crossing the road at this point.

I'm thinking South Downs but haven't found the road yet. However, judging from the shadows we are probably facing west, so that cuts the possibilities down, and might even point to another part of the country.


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Apr 2019)

Not sea, but distant downs (but not South). Popular walking route yes. Facing north west.


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 May 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## robjh (14 May 2019)

I've drawn a blank on that one. Can you give us any more clues?


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 May 2019)

robjh said:


> I've drawn a blank on that one. Can you give us any more clues?


Ok, I'll make it easy for you. The carpark on the right serves those wanting to walk (and ride) 'a route used since prehistoric times by travellers, herdsmen and soldiers'


----------



## MartinQ (14 May 2019)

Obviously somewhere on the ridgeway? Uffington?


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 May 2019)

MartinQ said:


> Obviously somewhere on the ridgeway? Uffington?


Part of that answer's correct, but not Uffington.


----------



## MartinQ (14 May 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> Part of that answer's correct, but not Uffington.



Hmm, know some bits of the ridgeway but don't know the car park and there isn't a lot else in the picture to pin it down.
Apart from some pirate has buried his treasure in the middle of the road.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 May 2019)

The road drops away steeply to the right and then a hairpin to the left and then down to curve right and a long straight stretch to the main road.


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 May 2019)

Ivinghoe Beacon perhaps (solely based on it being somewhere on the Ridgeway)?


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 May 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> Ivinghoe Beacon perhaps (solely based on it being somewhere on the Ridgeway)?


Wrong end!


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 May 2019)

How about the less abstract white horse near Broad Hinton, which would put that car parking area at SU 12902 74712 (roughly - give or take a bit).


----------



## MartinQ (14 May 2019)

Around Alton Barnes or West Kennett?


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 May 2019)

Sea of vapours said:


> How about the less abstract white horse near Broad Hinton, which would put that car parking area at SU 12902 74712 (roughly - give or take a bit).



Have to give it to Sea of Vapours - actually the top of Hackpen Hill. On the road down to Marlborough from Broad Hinton. A climb I never enjoy!
Your turn!


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 May 2019)

That's what the grid ref is to, the parking place above the zig zag you rather helpfully described :-) 

I don't have any relevant photos left which I've not already posted so anyone with a good one care to post the next?


----------



## robjh (13 Jan 2020)

This thread has been dormant for a while, so time to revive it methinks.
Reminder : if you get it right, then you (normally) post the next picture for us to identify.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2020)

robjh said:


> This thread has been dormant for a while, so time to revive it methinks.
> Reminder : if you get it right, then you (normally) post the next picture for us to identify.
> View attachment 500433



b7076 alongside M74


----------



## robjh (13 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> b7076 alongside M74


Correct! Obviously far too easy 

Over to you...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2020)




----------



## robjh (13 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> View attachment 500437


A good one. With the flatness and waterway it could be the Fens, but nowhere I recognise (though it does get a bit samey). The road surface looks unusually good for the Fens though, and I don't recognise the two pointy things on the left-hand horizon.


----------



## OldShep (13 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> b7076 alongside M74


yes 
North of Lockerbie just before the power station and timber yards.


----------



## OldShep (13 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> View attachment 500437


Could this be in Lincolnshire?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2020)

OldShep said:


> Could this be in Lincolnshire?



It could be.


----------



## Oldfentiger (13 Jan 2020)

Is that the River Welland?
Near Crowland, maybe?


----------



## lazybloke (14 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> View attachment 500437


Trying to place those chimneys or masts in the background, starting with Lincolnshire as a clue.
Anywhere near Brigg? Wrong angle, but a similar look: https://goo.gl/maps/YvypKV9G3cjbeT3t6


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2020)

Oldfentiger said:


> Is that the River Welland?
> Near Crowland, maybe?



We have a winner. It’s the nice quiet road that runs up the left hand bank of the Welland between Crowland and Spalding. The chimneys are Spalding power station.

Over to you.


----------



## Oldfentiger (14 Jan 2020)

Having won, I’m blowed if I can find a single photo suitable for posting here.
Please would someone else care to post one?


----------



## OldShep (14 Jan 2020)

Im not one to take pictures but here’s an exception.


----------



## iandg (14 Jan 2020)

@OldShep It wouldn't be fair if I answered that one


----------



## OldShep (14 Jan 2020)

iandg said:


> @OldShep It wouldn't be fair if I answered that one



its tougher for you Ian you’ve to name the lady on the bike.


----------



## iandg (14 Jan 2020)

OldShep said:


> its tougher for you Ian you’ve to name the lady on the bike.



Murdina?


----------



## Aravis (14 Jan 2020)

You're at the top end of North Uist, looking northwards towards the Berneray Causeway. I think the higher ground in the background is the island of Pabbay.

I'm afraid this is all from online searching. I've never been anywhere near there in my life.


----------



## OldShep (14 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> You're at the top end of North Uist, looking northwards towards the Berneray Causeway. I think the higher ground in the background is the island of Pabbay.
> 
> I'm afraid this is all from online searching. I've never been anywhere near there in my life.


Spot on  I was stood at this cattle grid
https://goo.gl/maps/bE9XrSF2cYYm1Yqw9

Good research, don’t let it go to waste. Plan your trip now as it’s first class cycle touring. The camera doesn’t show the wind. 

over to you


----------



## Aravis (14 Jan 2020)

OldShep said:


> Spot on  I was stood at this cattle grid
> https://goo.gl/maps/bE9XrSF2cYYm1Yqw9
> 
> Good research, don’t let it go to waste. Plan your trip now as it’s first class cycle touring. The camera doesn’t show the wind.
> ...


Erm, the Outer Hebrides are certainly on my wish-list. About twentieth! That's no reflection on how fantastic they are, just that there are too many places and not enough time.

Anyway, this one is vaguely suitable, and it shouldn't be too hard:


----------



## iandg (15 Jan 2020)

@OldShep - 'I can see clearly now' - Have to admit you got me on that one and my first thoughts were wrong (the road between Northton and Scarista). Just done a quick google view to remind myself 

@Aravis


> Erm, the Outer Hebrides are certainly on my wish-list. About twentieth! That's no reflection on how fantastic they are, just that there are too many places and not enough time.



Great on a good day - even the experience of a bad day is something. As you say so many things to do and so many places to see


----------



## robjh (15 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> Erm, the Outer Hebrides are certainly on my wish-list. About twentieth! That's no reflection on how fantastic they are, just that there are too many places and not enough time.
> 
> Anyway, this one is vaguely suitable, and it shouldn't be too hard:
> 
> View attachment 500539


A lot is going to depend on the time of day - is that a morning or evening sun? Are you an early riser @Aravis ?


----------



## OldShep (15 Jan 2020)

I’ll guess it’s evening and on the West?
Because the drink bottles look empty


----------



## Aravis (15 Jan 2020)

OldShep said:


> I’ll guess it’s evening and on the West?
> Because the *drink bottles look empty*


Indeed they are. In fact there's a mildly funny story about that, which I'll tell once it's been solved.


----------



## OldShep (15 Jan 2020)

Are we looking across the Lune?


----------



## Aravis (15 Jan 2020)

OldShep said:


> Are we looking across the Lune?


The right side of the country!

The large, isolated building in the distance close to the sea. What might that be?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> The right side of the country!
> 
> The large, isolated building in the distance close to the sea. What might that be?


I was thinking... a nuclear power station?  

I am alternating between the forum and trying to put Linux on my other laptop so I don't have time to look at satellite images, but I reckon it is round by Barrow-in-Furness somewhere!


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Jan 2020)

I was thinking the same as there appear to be two power stations, making them Heysham 1 and 2 perhaps. I'll go with Grange-over-sands for the sake of difference, but Barrow sounds promising.


----------



## All uphill (15 Jan 2020)

I thought it was Hinkley Point viewed from Burnham on Sea


----------



## Aravis (15 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> I thought it was Hinkley Point viewed from Burnham on Sea


Bullseye. Here's a street view from Google Maps. It makes the wooden thing I was on look a bit more like a road:







So the nearer hills in the background are the Quantocks, with a bit of Exmoor behind the power station.

This was at the end of a 142 mile ride from Gloucester last September, via Zeals for the A-Z challenge. I was amused at the "empty bottles" comment because about 8 miles from the end I'd finished the last of my water, reckoning it would do me more good inside me than in the bottle. Moments later there was a nice lady beside the road spraying her garden with a hose - when does that ever happen when you really need it?

My wife was driving back from Cornwall that day and we'd arranged to meet at this spot. One of the good days; if I'd waited about 10 minutes I could've photographed a fantastic sunset.

Over to @All uphill ...


----------



## All uphill (15 Jan 2020)

Wow!




You may be able to be more precise than me on this one! I know I was about 5 miles from my destination.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2020)

Wow, indeed... That is definitely one that you _wouldn't_ know if you hadn't been along that road, but definitely _would_ remember if you _had_! 

Something (slightly) similar was done to a local building when the Tour de France peloton went up the Cragg Vale climb in 2014. The owner of a cottage on the road going up onto the moor painted the building like a polka dot jersey. It stayed like that for several years, but has been painted over now.


----------



## robjh (15 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> Wow!
> View attachment 500621
> 
> You may be able to be more precise than me on this one! I know I was about 5 miles from my destination.


Not even a google image search of 'painted cottage' helps with this one.


----------



## All uphill (15 Jan 2020)

Something Google can't help with?

Surely not?

I've spent the last hour looking at my route that day and have got the location now.

Too difficult?


----------



## OldShep (15 Jan 2020)

Real easy for anyone who has passed that cottage they wouldn’t forget it. 
apart from the artwork I can see no other clues. 
I guessed Lincolnshire recently because of the type of fence post in the pic.


----------



## All uphill (16 Jan 2020)

Its well south of Lincolnshire.

If there are no guesses this evening I'll tell you the answer and put up something with a few more clues in the picture. Is that OK?


----------



## robjh (16 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> Its well south of Lincolnshire.
> 
> If there are no guesses this evening I'll tell you the answer and put up something with a few more clues in the picture. Is that OK?


Or you could tell us where you were heading - you said it was near your destination


----------



## All uphill (16 Jan 2020)

Here's where I was heading. I couldn't cycle up there even with my low gears!

Where is this?


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Jan 2020)

Is that Shaftesbury?


----------



## youngoldbloke (16 Jan 2020)

Yes - Hovis Hill (Gold Hill)


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2020)

As in...


----------



## All uphill (16 Jan 2020)

A winner! Congratulations!

The colourful cottage was near Todber.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Jan 2020)

I think I prefer the newer look. Well, probably newer, depending on when you photographed it. 




https://tinyurl.com/sfxl6hn


----------



## All uphill (16 Jan 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> I think I prefer the newer look. Well, probably newer, depending on when you photographed it.
> View attachment 500751
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/sfxl6hn


Oh, that's an improvement!

My photo was from July 2019.

I look forward to your road, Sea of Vapours.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Jan 2020)

Mmm..... the Streetview imagery is from 2011 so it's actually the earlier version which is arguably rather nicer; at least I think so.

*I'll open it up to anyone with a good road to post* as I've exhausted my slim supply of worthwhile images for this earlier in the thread.


----------



## All uphill (16 Jan 2020)

Enough of lovely sunny days!

Where is this?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> Enough of lovely sunny days!
> 
> Where is this?
> 
> View attachment 500764


Grim Rd, Grimton, Grimbsy?


----------



## OldShep (17 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Grim Rd, Grimton, Grimbsy?


More precisely in the bus stop shelter opposite the Paint or Print shop. I can’t make any detail out.


----------



## robjh (17 Jan 2020)

OldShep said:


> More precisely in the bus stop shelter opposite the Paint or Print shop. I can’t make any detail out.


Same here. I can't make out any of the writing clearly.
It's an area with hills. Nothing special about the building styles to point to a particular region.
Does the tower visible at the end of the road help at all? A church, or town hall?


----------



## All uphill (17 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Grim Rd, Grimton, Grimbsy?


I was certainly feeling grim when I took this photo! Heavy rain, hungry, tired and still a long way to go!


----------



## All uphill (17 Jan 2020)

OldShep said:


> More precisely in the bus stop shelter opposite the Paint or Print shop. I can’t make any detail out.


That's a paint shop.

This is an A road.


----------



## Aravis (17 Jan 2020)

Is it Paignton?


----------



## All uphill (17 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> Is it Paignton?


No. You may have noticed I'm based in the south west of England, but I was three days from home when I took this picture.

After taking the photo I ate a banana and recovered a bit then "pottered" on to my destination.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Jan 2020)

is it Hartshill Road in Stoke? and the paint shop is the old swan inn??


----------



## All uphill (17 Jan 2020)

We have a winner!

Over to you!


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Jan 2020)

Never been to Stoke, but it's amazing what one can discover by googling "old pub now paint shop" 

Got to be a bit more specific than simply naming the road... name that bridge (or at least its location)


----------



## All uphill (17 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Never been to Stoke, but it's amazing what one can discover by googling "old pub now paint shop"
> 
> Got to be a bit more specific than simply naming the road... name that bridge
> View attachment 500838


Haha, good googling!


----------



## All uphill (17 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Never been to Stoke, but it's amazing what one can discover by googling "old pub now paint shop"
> 
> Got to be a bit more specific than simply naming the road... name that bridge
> View attachment 500838


That's a very cool bridge! Very elegant.

I have no idea where it is though. The reddish hard shoulder makes me think that its northish, and the low level of traffic leads me to think its away from the big cities. Hmmm.


----------



## robjh (17 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> That's a very cool bridge! Very elegant.
> 
> I have no idea where it is though. The reddish hard shoulder makes me think that its northish, and the low level of traffic leads me to think its away from the big cities. Hmmm.


As an aside, do hard shoulders really get redder the further north you go, and if so, do you have any idea why?


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> That's a very cool bridge! Very elegant.
> 
> I have no idea where it is though. The reddish hard shoulder makes me think that its northish, and *the low level of traffic leads me to think its away from the big cities*. Hmmm.


it could be rather early on a mid-summer morning .


----------



## All uphill (17 Jan 2020)

robjh said:


> As an aside, do hard shoulders really get redder the further north you go, and if so, do you have any idea why?


I have no idea! Don't know where that came from, it just doesn't look like anything local to me in the South/southwest


----------



## Aravis (17 Jan 2020)

It can't be a motorway if it was taken on a bike ride.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2020)

I went back and checked what 'rules' I had proposed when I started the thread. I expressed a preference for photos taken on rides of scenic country roads with identifiable features so oddly-painted cottages on lanes are definitely 'in' and motorway bridges photographed from motorways are definitely 'out'! 

Rain-soaked gutters on boring town roads are just about in, but a bit bloody depressing at this time of year! Hasn't anybody got some photos of glorious hairpin bends on magnificent climbs, that kind of thing?

Meanwhile I will post '_before_' and '_after_' photos of the same road... I will tell you later what was going on, and the extra significance of it!

Before (strictly 'during', but I don't have a 'before' picture!):





After:


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2020)

Somewhere near Whaley Bridge


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Somewhere near Whaley Bridge


Nope - over 40 kms/25 miles away.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I went back and checked what 'rules' I had proposed when I started the thread. I expressed a preference for photos taken on rides of scenic country roads with identifiable features so oddly-painted cottages on lanes are definitely 'in' and motorway bridges photographed from motorways are definitely 'out'!
> 
> ...


Boooo! I had one photo of a road and it's not good enough for you.  ...apparently, there's no other motorway bridge in the country like that one.

Anyway... the rules say 'should' and not 'must' ...so taking the highway code as a bench mark


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Boooo! I had one photo of a road and it's not good enough for you.  ...apparently, there's no other motorway bridge in the country like that one.
> 
> Anyway... the rules say 'should' and not 'must' ...so taking the highway code as a bench mark


It is certainly a nice bridge... as far as motorway bridges go!


----------



## lazybloke (18 Jan 2020)

@MontyVeda. - M1 just north of j36
Edit - Pilley Lane bridge


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jan 2020)

lazybloke said:


> @MontyVeda. - M1 just north of j36
> Edit - Pilley Lane bridge


good guess, but wrong motorway and wrong lane.


----------



## lazybloke (18 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> good guess, but wrong motorway and wrong lane.


Is it the short section of m23 just inside the m25?
Edit - nope. I give up but it looks familiar


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jan 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Is it the short section of m23 just inside the m25?
> Edit - nope. I give up but it looks familiar


that one on the M23 is similar, but not really the same. 

I've always wondered if the uniqueness of the bridge in my photo is a local myth or not.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It is certainly a nice bridge... as far as motorway bridges go!


I bet you all of my CC trophies that you've been under it. I've cycled over it a few times.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> That's a very cool bridge! Very elegant.
> 
> ...


Off topic, but have you been to see_ The Museum of the Moon_ recently?


----------



## All uphill (18 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Off topic, but have you been to see_ The Museum of the Moon_ recently?


My son sent me that image, now I know where he got from. Thanks!

Just realised I haven't been to London for 3 years! I am officially old and dull.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> My son sent me that image, now I know where he got from. Thanks!
> 
> Just realised I haven't been to London for 3 years! I am officially old and dull.


it was in Lancaster in November (there's several touring, i believe)... loved it. The actual moon is rather underwhelming in comparison.


----------



## Venod (18 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Never been to Stoke, but it's amazing what one can discover by googling "old pub now paint shop"
> 
> Got to be a bit more specific than simply naming the road... name that bridge (or at least its location)
> View attachment 500838


I'll go for Snowhill Lane Bridge Scorton on the M6.

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2683628


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> I'll go for Snowhill Lane Bridge Scorton on the M6.
> 
> https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2683628


I must have missed that one when checking the M6! I thought it might have been the one down from the Bay Horse, but it wasn't. I intended to check all of them, and then checked the M65 but I must have got it wrong when zooming in and out and panning Streetview.



MontyVeda said:


> I bet you all of my CC trophies that you've been under it. I've cycled over it a few times.


I probably _have _been given a lift _under _it, and I have certainly cycled _over _it lots of times, not that I would recognise it from a cyclist's viewpoint!


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Jan 2020)

If that *is* the one just south of J33 then that would explain why I thought it was extremely familiar, in that I will have driven under it literally 100s of times. It had never occurred to me that it is at least unusual, and possibly unique, however. What an informative thread :-)


----------



## Venod (18 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I probably _have _been given a lift _under _it, and I have certainly cycled _over _it lots of times


I have driven under several times, but never been over it.


----------



## OldShep (18 Jan 2020)

Cycled over it a few times drove under last week and I thought I’d seen it Somewhere.  I scoured theM5  Found a very similar one on it but the support was split.


----------



## Venod (18 Jan 2020)

I posted this in another thread and asked if anybody knew where it was took from so far nobody has answered, so there is a road in the picture for you to name and a bonus point if give the location of shooting point.


----------



## All uphill (18 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> I posted this in another thread and asked if anybody knew where it was took from so far nobody has answered, so there is a road in the picture for you to name and a bonus point if give the location of shooting point.
> View attachment 501054


Is that Connah's Quay?


----------



## All uphill (18 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> Is that Connah's Quay?


There's an old Naval thingy there says Google.


----------



## Venod (18 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> Is that Connah's Quay?


No wrong county.


----------



## All uphill (18 Jan 2020)

Hmmm. You say there is a road, is that muddy track a roman road? King Street, maybe, looking over to Warrington?


----------



## Venod (18 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> Hmmm. You say there is a road, is that muddy track a roman road? King Street, maybe, looking over to Warrington?


There is a road if you zoom in, a proper road with traffic on it, you may have to save the pic to view on a bigger screen. I don't think this pic complies with the rules


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jan 2020)

Should be easy enough if you have been there.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2020)

*Cough* - we are supposed to answer one at a time and then the winner sets a new challenge!  

So... let's answer the 3 or 4 we have going currently before posting any more?


----------



## Venod (19 Jan 2020)

Ok this is another view from the same place of the earlier pic, the road is clearly visable on this one.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Jan 2020)

Where?


----------



## Venod (19 Jan 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> Where?



If you mean where is the road, its straight up above the bike seat the white specs is traffic you might have to zoom in.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jan 2020)

Sorry ColinJ. Did not really read the instructions.😡


----------



## All uphill (21 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> If you mean where is the road, its straight up above the bike seat the white specs is traffic you might have to zoom in.


Hi @Venod , going to give us the answer so we can revive this thread?

Please?


----------



## Venod (21 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> Hi @Venod , going to give us the answer so we can revive this thread?
> 
> Please?


Ok the city in the background is Leeds in the second pic the large house is Temple Newsam, the road is the M1, picture taken from the top of Rothwell country park, it was a bit difficult if you don't know the area, but Leeds skyline was a clue.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2020)

Ah, I thought it might be Manchester rather than Leeds!

My last road is still up for identification before any new ones get added...


----------



## Venod (21 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> My last road is still up for identification before any new ones get added...


What number post is that Colin ?


----------



## robjh (21 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> What number post is that Colin ?


Looks like #324 - is that right @ColinJ ?, ie.


ColinJ said:


> ...
> Meanwhile I will post '_before_' and '_after_' photos of the same road... I will tell you later what was going on, and the extra significance of it!
> 
> Before (strictly 'during', but I don't have a 'before' picture!):
> ...



Edit : Woops, seems like it no longer displays full images on quotes.


----------



## Venod (21 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I went back and checked what 'rules' I had proposed when I started the thread. I expressed a preference for photos taken on rides of scenic country roads with identifiable features so oddly-painted cottages on lanes are definitely 'in' and motorway bridges photographed from motorways are definitely 'out'!
> 
> Rain-soaked gutters on boring town roads are just about in, but a bit bloody depressing at this time of year! Hasn't anybody got some photos of glorious hairpin bends on magnificent climbs, that kind of thing?
> 
> ...


Is it Scout Road Mytholmroyd ? landslip caused by Boxing Day Floods.


----------



## Venod (21 Jan 2020)

I think I have Colins post correct so I presume I get to post another, so without waiting for Colins confirmation (I will delete if my answers wrong) here is another, a bit easier than my last.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> I think I have Colins post correct so I presume I get to post another, so without waiting for Colins confirmation (I will delete if my answers wrong) here is another, a bit easier than my last.
> 
> View attachment 501512


The road to Kettlewell...?


----------



## Venod (21 Jan 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> The road to Kettlewell...?


Correct it's looking down Coverdale towards Kettlewell the riders will have come up Park Rash, last years TDY.

Your turn.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jan 2020)

Here ya go...


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> Is it Scout Road Mytholmroyd ? landslip caused by Boxing Day Floods.


It _is_.

It is bad enough that the a huge section of the hillside slipped down onto the road. What made it worse is that there is an asbestos dump in the woods above that hillside and there was the danger of that being exposed as the soil on top of it started to be washed away! 

I was away visiting family in the Midlands when the storm causing those floods hit the area. It was clearly a severe event. Not only did it wash away the hillside on the south side of the valley and flood the valley itself, it also washed away part of Midgley Rd on the north side of the valley! I have some pictures of that somewhere... Here you go:
















-----------------

I recognised the view from Park Rash. I have only ridden up there once, but it is a very distinctive view!


----------



## midlife (21 Jan 2020)

First thought was Wrynose pass but don't remember the stream...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> View attachment 501523



Looks like a road in Oxfordshire


----------



## robjh (22 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Looks like a road in Oxfordshire


I thought initially of Hackpen Hill south of Swindon, but the trees and the curve of the road are wrong. But yeah, same sort of area.


----------



## figbat (22 Jan 2020)

Yeah, it reminds me of the roads north of the Ridgeway, in the Wantage, Lambourn, Shrivenham kind of area, but I can’t specifically place it.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jan 2020)

robjh said:


> I thought initially of Hackpen Hill south of Swindon, but the trees and the curve of the road are wrong. But yeah, same sort of area.


Bullseye!  A long lens can be rather fun with how it plays with perception.

Your go!


----------



## robjh (22 Jan 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Bullseye!  A long lens can be rather fun with how it plays with perception.
> 
> Your go!


Well I never.
Actually looking more closely on streetview I can see the resemblance better





nb. this is NOT my next picture, I'm still replying on the last one.
The picture for the next challenge will be up soon.


----------



## robjh (22 Jan 2020)

OK, here we go with the next one.

Name that road!


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jan 2020)

robjh said:


> OK, here we go with the next one.
> 
> Name that road!
> View attachment 501688


I was going to say Deepdale/River Wharfe, but I think it might be too steep-sided.


----------



## Venod (22 Jan 2020)

robjh said:


> OK, here we go with the next one.
> 
> Name that road!
> View attachment 501688


National Cycle Route 81 Wales near Cwmystwyth


----------



## robjh (22 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> National Cycle Route 81 Wales near Cwmystwyth


Yes, very good. On google maps it is more or less here.

Over to you.


----------



## Venod (23 Jan 2020)

The road isn't visible but it goes over the bridge.


----------



## Randomnerd (23 Jan 2020)

Wharfe Bridge, Tadcaster? A659


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jan 2020)

woodenspoons said:


> Wharfe Bridge, Tadcaster? A659


I did wonder with the newness of the stone


----------



## Venod (23 Jan 2020)

woodenspoons said:


> Wharfe Bridge, Tadcaster? A659


Yes its Taddy, start of TDY, 2017 I think.
The bridge was closed for a long time, it was damaged by floods, you could still get over the river with your bike by using the temporary pedestrian bridge.

Your turn.


----------



## Randomnerd (23 Jan 2020)

Thanks @Venod.
Here you are, then.













0BBF3FF3-5217-407F-9CEE-AE23CA2F5DDF.jpeg



__ Randomnerd
__ 23 Jan 2020


----------



## robjh (23 Jan 2020)

woodenspoons said:


> Thanks @Venod.
> Here you are, then.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sort of Cotswoldy. If only I could make out that pub sign.


----------



## Venod (23 Jan 2020)

The church tower is quite distinctive.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> Ok this is another view from the same place of the earlier pic, the road is clearly visable on this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 501115





All the caption boards have disappeared


----------



## Venod (23 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> All the caption boards have disappeared


I noticed that, you can see where they have been, but I can't remember the info on them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2020)

woodenspoons said:


> Thanks @Venod.
> Here you are, then.
> 
> 
> ...



Helpston near Peterborough


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> I noticed that, you can see where they have been, but I can't remember the info on them.


I rode up there, a few months ago (July)







I was actually looking for the _'Cinder Oven Bridge_' stone, as it's meant to be in the park (somewhere)
Scroll down to _Charlesworth Inclined Plane_
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/E&WYUR.htm


----------



## Venod (23 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I rode up there, a few months ago (July)
> 
> View attachment 501797
> 
> ...


Some interesting stuff on that site, looks as if the stones you were looking for could be off the beaten track.


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Helpston near Peterborough


You’re right. Home of John Clare, the poet. His whitewashed cottage is on the left, just visible. Over to you @YukonBoy


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Jan 2020)

John Clare is buried in the churchyard. That’s Saint Botolph’s. Not many Botolphs around these days. And the pub is the aBluebell - very nice too, if you’re passing. Makes a long but interesting detour north from the smoke to the east of England, this back route


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> Some interesting stuff on that site, looks as if the stones you were looking for could be off the beaten track.


Yes, I had a ride around most of the tracks in the 'park' but no sign of it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2020)

Here you go. This is a road in Ireland but it's fairly distinctive so hopefully someone has been there or is able to identfy it.


----------



## Aravis (24 Jan 2020)

@YukonBoy I think that is looking southwards from the top of the Tim Healy Pass. I rode it in 1984 on my Viscount Aerospace - there'll be pictures somewhere!


----------



## Venod (24 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, I had a ride around most of the tracks in the 'park' but no sign of it


 Did you look in the bit of park on the right as you are going up the road from the canal, there are some sculptures in there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> Did you look in the bit of park on the right as you are going up the road from the canal, there are some sculptures in there.




Yes, I've seen the '_Venus de Gaunts'_ & the copper(?) mining 'hemisphere'


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215279917943508&set=a.10215240859167063&type=3&theater


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215279918463521&set=a.10215240859167063&type=3&theater



Plus, the _Hooping Stone_, on Pickpocket Lane

I take you're local-ish?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> @YukonBoy I think that is looking southwards from the top of the Tim Healy Pass. I rode it in 1984 on my Viscount Aerospace - there'll be pictures somewhere!



Spot on, piccy is from 2016 and I’ll be back riding over it this June.

Over to you.


----------



## Venod (24 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I take you're local-ish?


Yes we have mentioned before our mutual clubs, FRC and ARR, I have changed my user name for security reasons, used to be Afnug.
I live in Pontefract.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> Yes we have mentioned before our mutual clubs, FRC and ARR, I have changed my user name for security reasons, used to be Afnug.
> I live in Pontefract.


Ahh, okay


----------



## Aravis (24 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Spot on, piccy is from 2016 and I’ll be back riding over it this June.
> 
> Over to you.


OK. So many I could use, but I think this one should give everyone a chance. My usual weather:


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> I have changed my user name for security reasons, used to be Afnug.
> I live in Pontefract.


Ah - either my memory is playing up (which is _definitely _possible!) or I hadn't noticed the change. I _had _noticed a weird new geezer named Venod on CycleChat though!


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Jan 2020)

This was on the way down having just come over the top:


----------



## robjh (24 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> This was on the way down having just come over the top:
> View attachment 501866


That little fella on the bike can hardly reach the pedals!
nb. I guess this is still the Healy Pass and nothing to do with @Aravis's latest challenge?


----------



## Aravis (24 Jan 2020)

robjh said:


> That little fella on the bike can hardly reach the pedals!
> nb. *I guess this is still the Healy Pass* and nothing to do with @Aravis's latest challenge?


No, I don't think so. I'm sure I know where it is, but it should really wait until posting rights have been won, as it were.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> No, I don't think so. I'm sure I know where it is, but it should really wait until posting rights have been won, as it were.


I think that _I_ do too. 

Correction - I _DO _know, having now checked on Streetview!






A friend used to have a big photo of it on his kitchen wall...


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> The road isn't visible but it goes over the bridge.
> 
> View attachment 501719


This is 2 miles from my house, it’s the A659 partially rebuilt bridge over the River Wharfe in Tadcaster, North Yorkshire. The listed 18th Century Bridge partially collapsed on the 29th December 2015 and reopened on the 3rd February 2017.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Jan 2020)

robjh said:


> That little fella on the bike can hardly reach the pedals!
> nb. I guess this is still the Healy Pass and nothing to do with @Aravis's latest challenge?


Apologies to all, especially @Aravis 
As a noob to the thread, i clearly failed to appreciate the protocol. Sorry!


----------



## Aravis (26 Jan 2020)

Maybe a little help is needed with the current challenge. The hills in the background are extremely distinctive and dominate views for miles around. Here are a couple of other images taken on cycle rides in the area which may be more easily recognised:


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2020)

Are those the Rhinogs? 

They look like the view that I had from my holiday accommodation in 2004.


----------



## the_mikey (26 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> Maybe a little help is needed with the current challenge. The hills in the background are extremely distinctive and dominate views for miles around. Here are a couple of other images taken on cycle rides in the area which may be more easily recognised:



A bit of detective work, since you're from Gloucester, and they're hills, not the Cotswolds or the Dean Forest area, that leaves few other choices, it has to be the Malvern hills!


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Jan 2020)

Another one of @ColinJ excellent threads that I’ve only just discovered!
Does anyone know this road?
No clues yet.


----------



## Venod (26 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> OK. So many I could use, but I think this one should give everyone a chance. My usual weather:


The road across Dunstall Common
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4856078


----------



## Aravis (26 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> The road across Dunstall Common
> https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4856078


Absolutely right, well done. Your turn!


----------



## Venod (26 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> Absolutely right, well done. Your turn!


Another easy one from me.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> Another easy one from me.
> 
> View attachment 502138


Looks like the road out of Grinton past the Youth Hostel on the left and up onto Whipperdale Bank/Grinton Moor. I stayed at that Youth Hostel whilst on a geography field trip.


----------



## Venod (26 Jan 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Looks like the road out of Grinton past the Youth Hostel on the left and up onto Whipperdale Bank.


Correct, well done, you can now post your pic from earlier up the thread without fear of retribution  I think Colin wanted the correct answer then the person supplying the answer gets to post.

I have cycled up there a few times its a long drag,


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Jan 2020)

Ok I think I understand it now, guess correctly and you get to post a pic!
Here’s mine, @Venod i think you’re in with a chance!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Ok I think I understand it now, guess correctly and you get to post a pic!
> Here’s mine, @Venod i think you’re in with a chance!
> View attachment 502143



Butter tubs


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Butter tubs


Nope!


----------



## Venod (26 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Butter tubs


t'other end er dale happen.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> t'other end er dale happen.



Kidstones?


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Kidstones?


Not sure where Kidstones is but no, guess again.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Not sure where Kidstones is but no, guess again.



Road over to Buckden from near Aysgarth


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Road over to Buckden from near Aysgarth


Thanks for the info, I did google it too, guess again.


----------



## Venod (27 Jan 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Here’s mine, @Venod i think you’re in with a chance!


OK I'll have a guess,

Whipperdale Road eventually passing Grinton YH, in my previous pic then down into Grinton and across The Swale, lovely area for cycling.


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> OK I'll have a guess,
> 
> Whipperdale Road eventually passing Grinton YH, in my previous pic then down into Grinton and across The Swale, lovely area for cycling.


Correct, taken about a mile from your previous photo!
For me Probably the most beautiful area in England.
Your go.


----------



## OldShep (27 Jan 2020)

Aaaaargh @#*&£ I thought it looked like around there but thought you wouldn't post somewhere so close to the last.
fooled


----------



## Venod (27 Jan 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Correct, taken about a mile from your previous photo!
> For me Probably the most beautiful area in England.
> Your go.


The first time you posted it I thought that looks like the descent into Grinton, then when you gave me the clue, I guessed I was right, but I thought give someone else a chance I seem to be hogging the thread, I did give Yukon Boy a clue but he went down the wrong dale .

Here's another easy one.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2020)

Is that conical hill top-right near Skipton?


----------



## Venod (27 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Is that conical hill top-right near Skipton?


No it's not Colin but it is a well known hill.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2020)

I'm trying to think of a conical hill with other hills around, plus that flat area... Is that the Ribble Valley down there?


----------



## Venod (27 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'm trying to think of a conical hill with other hills around, plus that flat area... Is that the Ribble Valley down there?


No not The Ribble Valley.


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Jan 2020)

Is it Roseberry Topping near Great Ayton in the distance.


----------



## figbat (27 Jan 2020)

Apologies for the pedantry, but I thought this thread required pictures you took whilst out on a road, rather than Google images of a road you have ridden?


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Jan 2020)

figbat said:


> Apologies for the pedantry, but I thought this thread required pictures you took whilst out on a road, rather than Google images of a road you have ridden?





> It* should* be taken on a bike ride which you did on a public road in the UK.



_Should_ rather than must


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2020)

figbat said:


> Apologies for the pedantry, but I thought this thread required pictures you took whilst out on a road, rather than Google images of a road you have ridden?


That was my original idea, yes! I think the problem is that people are running out of photos...

I used to carry a camera in a little bar bag and it only took me a couple of seconds to whip that out for a snap. These days I just use my phone. Unfortunately, that is carried in a drybag in a small rucksack. Taking 1 minute rather than 10 seconds may not seem a big differencee but it seems to be enough to deter me a lot of the time.

I suppose I could carry the phone in a back pocket, since it is in a bag anyway, which should stop the phone camera misting up from sweat. (On our rides together @Littgull has taken quite a few photos which ended up ruined by a misted-up lens.)


----------



## Venod (27 Jan 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Is it Roseberry Topping near Great Ayton in the distance.



Yes it is Roseberry Topping, with that knowledge who will be the first to get the road, it is a google image although I have ridden the road several times in both directions, I don't stop for many pictures and the ones I have at races etc would be very hard to guess, but I will try and find one not from google if I get another right.


----------



## figbat (27 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> _Should_ rather than must


Touché!
Chapeau sir.


----------



## robjh (27 Jan 2020)

It's Raisdale Road, here

I actually thought it was Roseberry Topping before I read the other posts, and I just streetviewed all the roads I could find in the right sort of position relative to it


----------



## robjh (27 Jan 2020)

I should add that I have always thought that Roseberry Topping is something that Sunshine Deserts should have made


----------



## Venod (28 Jan 2020)

robjh said:


> It's Raisdale Road, here
> 
> I actually thought it was Roseberry Topping before I read the other posts, and I just streetviewed all the roads I could find in the right sort of position relative to it



Correct, known by most cyclists as Carlton Bank,

https://cyclinguphill.com/carlton-bank/

your turn.


----------



## robjh (28 Jan 2020)

OK, next one then :


----------



## Venod (29 Jan 2020)

Its the B3157 in Dorset somewhere near here.


----------



## robjh (29 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> Its the B3157 in Dorset somewhere near here.


Absolutely. On the way from Abbotsbury to Bridport.

Back to you then!


----------



## Venod (29 Jan 2020)

Plenty of clues in this one.


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Jan 2020)

It's 9.17am, I can tell you that much.


----------



## All uphill (31 Jan 2020)

It's the A** heading into the city.

Can't quite read that sign. Grrr


----------



## All uphill (31 Jan 2020)

I'm going to say A45 in Coventry.

Any good?


----------



## Venod (31 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> I'm going to say A45 in Coventry.
> 
> Any good?


Wrong city, I thought it would be easy, zoom in on the car and the street sign, save the pic to your computer then zoom in.


----------



## figbat (31 Jan 2020)

Regent Street, Leeds. https://goo.gl/maps/MkTtrN3SfZ5zGTnr7


----------



## Venod (31 Jan 2020)

figbat said:


> Regent Street, Leeds. https://goo.gl/maps/MkTtrN3SfZ5zGTnr7


Correct well done, it was TDF start in Leeds,

Your turn.


----------



## figbat (31 Jan 2020)

The locale shouldn't be difficult, the actual road may take a few moments to get.


----------



## robjh (2 Feb 2020)

figbat said:


> The locale shouldn't be difficult, the actual road may take a few moments to get.
> View attachment 502702


I'm going to say that the towers on the R/H side are Didcot power station.
I haven't found the road yet. That sun looks like evening, so it would be W facing.

Am I close on either or both of these?


----------



## figbat (2 Feb 2020)

You’ve got the right power station and it was taken on 13 August at 18:30. If you know the power station you also know this picture was not taken recently and can never be recreated.


----------



## Aravis (2 Feb 2020)

I got there in the end. 

You're in Church Road, heading NW from Cholsey, just beyond the summit of Cholsey Hill.


----------



## figbat (2 Feb 2020)

Aravis said:


> I got there in the end.
> 
> You're in Church Road, heading NW from Cholsey, just beyond the summit of Cholsey Hill.


Nailed it, to the inch! Good detective work.


----------



## Aravis (2 Feb 2020)

figbat said:


> Nailed it, to the inch! Good detective work.


Interesting one. With the information on time of day I managed to figure out it was the northern two towers which were almost in line, which meant it had to be somewhere near the railway heading for London.

Here's another one, which shouldn't be too hard:


----------



## Venod (3 Feb 2020)

Just south of Epney by the River Severn

https://www.google.com/maps/@51.797...4!1s5jnz7dMZ4i9oZ180NPCKTA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Aravis (3 Feb 2020)

Venod said:


> Just south of Epney by the River Severn


Quite right, of course. I've been out this evening and have just picked this up.

It's a place that I imagine many LeJoggers pass by if choosing the Gloucester route. There's a pub behind the spot where I was standing where there always seem to be a number of bikes on a summer evening.

Over to you...


----------



## Venod (4 Feb 2020)

I am struggling to find a picture with my bike in or cyclists that is easy identifiable, so a google image of a road I have ridden several times will have to suffice.


----------



## robjh (4 Feb 2020)

Venod said:


> I am struggling to find a picture with my bike in or cyclists that is easy identifiable, so a google image of a road I have ridden several times will have to suffice.
> 
> View attachment 503225


Well it's not in Wales


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2020)

I only know one descent with an escape lane (B6478 Slaidburn Road towards Waddington, coming down from Waddington Fell) but that isn't it. Anyway, it's a clue - escape lane, NOT the B6478! Oh, and a quiet road.

I've had a look at a few of THESE but haven't spotted it yet.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Feb 2020)

Fish Hill, coming down to Broadway, Cotswolds?

Er, no. Not enough lanes.


----------



## Venod (4 Feb 2020)

BrumJim said:


> Fish Hill, coming down to Broadway, Cotswolds?


No not that one.


----------



## Venod (4 Feb 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I've had a look at a few of THESE but haven't spotted it yet.


It's on the list


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2020)

Venod said:


> It's on the list


I'm using a tiny, slow netbook today and so can't be bothered to continue through the list! If somebody else doesn't spot it, I will carry on searching later on my fast laptop.

PS Since we are not stopping on some of our rides to take photos, maybe I should change the guidelines to simply "_You should have ridden the road that you post a picture of. If you have your own photo use that, otherwise take a screenshot from Google Streetview._"?


----------



## Venod (4 Feb 2020)

ColinJ said:


> PS Since we are not stopping on some of our rides to take photos, maybe I should change the guidelines to simply "_You should have ridden the road that you post a picture of. If you have your own photo use that, otherwise take a screenshot from Google Streetview._"?


Thats sounds fine to me, its still interesting, following the clues.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2020)

Venod said:


> Thats sounds fine to me, its still interesting, following the clues.


I have requested that the mods change the description in the first post to this:

_The object of the game is to identify where a photograph was taken. It should be taken on a public road which you have ridden in the UK. (It's not that I don't like seeing photos from round the world but we really don't stand much chance of identifying (for example) a dirt road to a small temple in Vietnam!)

It would be nice if it featured you and/or your riding companion(s) and/or your bike(s) but don't worry about that if you just took a snap of the scenery, interesting building, bridge, whatever. If you don't have a photo of your own, just take a screenshot from Google Streetview but if you do that, remember to crop out any identifying*** features!! 

I prefer country roads but if it is your turn to post the photo then you can decide for yourself whether to feature a backstreet in Cardiff (whatever/wherever)!

The named winner of the current round should go on to post a picture of a road previously ridden by him/her.

There should be something in the picture which would allow the location to be identified. Try and choose something not too obvious but not too obscure either (we do want to be able to identify the location without too many clues!)._



*** I may have to change that to "_OBVIOUS_ identifying features such as _A646_, _Halifax Road_ etc."!


----------



## Aravis (20 Apr 2020)

Yesterday I took a picture I'd been wanting to get for this thread, only to find there's an active question from a couple of months ago. Fortunately there were enough clues in the subseqent posts:







This is Garrowby Hill, near Stamford Bridge on the A166. That list was pretty useful.

I'll observe protocol and await confirmation from @Venod


----------



## Venod (20 Apr 2020)

Well done @Aravis, you're right plenty of clues, I expected @ColinJ to come up with the answer.

I look forward to seeing your picture, over to you.


----------



## Aravis (20 Apr 2020)

Thanks @Venod. Here you are then; worth showing for the magnificent blue sky alone!






The sort of prospect guaranteed to lift the spirit. Not surprisingly I route myself this way quite often.


----------



## robjh (20 Apr 2020)

Aravis said:


> Thanks @Venod. Here you are then; worth showing for the magnificent blue sky alone!
> 
> View attachment 516654
> 
> ...


Magnificent skyline, and probably looking west. Is that the Lake District ahead?


----------



## Aravis (20 Apr 2020)

robjh said:


> Magnificent skyline, and probably looking west. Is that the Lake District ahead?


Looking west is correct - early afternoon. But this was yesterday's ride starting and finishing at home!


----------



## Venod (20 Apr 2020)

robjh said:


> Magnificent skyline, and probably looking west. Is that the Lake District ahead?


I am guessing The Malvern Hills


----------



## All uphill (20 Apr 2020)

Looking towards Hill Croome, near the M5?


----------



## Aravis (21 Apr 2020)

All uphill said:


> Looking towards Hill Croome, near the M5?


Exactly right. The motorway is a stone's throw to my right, with Strensham services directly behind. All strangely quiet on a Sunday afternoon in lockdown.

Over to you!


----------



## All uphill (21 Apr 2020)

Aravis said:


> Exactly right. The motorway is a stone's throw to my right, with Strensham services directly behind. All strangely quiet on a Sunday afternoon in lockdown.
> 
> Over to you!


Wow!

On my trip from Somerset to Manchester last summer I sat at this spot and enjoyed a cup of coffee, thinking how fortunate I was to be alive (and not on the motorway)


----------



## All uphill (21 Apr 2020)

Where's this?


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Apr 2020)

Glastonbury?


----------



## All uphill (21 Apr 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> Glastonbury?


You are warm...

But not right.


----------



## All uphill (21 Apr 2020)

It's a different tower on a different hill.


----------



## Venod (21 Apr 2020)

Its Burrow Mump, King Alfred Pub on the right.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.0...4!1s1eixTgI_qqQMLhBAHHUHzQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## All uphill (21 Apr 2020)

Venod said:


> Its Burrow Mump, King Alfred Pub on the right.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.0...4!1s1eixTgI_qqQMLhBAHHUHzQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Yes!

Another lovely spot. I was doing a loop this morning from Taunton to Burrowbridge, across to Bridgwater and home.

This is what I wanted to see:






The confluence of the rivers Parrett and Tone.

Over to you @Venod


----------



## Venod (21 Apr 2020)

It was either this or another Street View image, its an easy one, where are we.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2020)

Somewhere without a road!


----------



## Venod (22 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Somewhere without a road!



Whoops I forgot about the main aspect, I was that busy finding a cycle related image,rather than a streetview one.


----------



## figbat (22 Apr 2020)

I've identified the café but have no good road images to follow-up with, so I'll leave it for now.


----------



## Aravis (25 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> I've identified the café but have no good road images to follow-up with, so I'll leave it for now.


I think you should tell us what you know. If you want to pass your chance for the time being, there'll be someone who did the same a while back who now has something to show (not me).


----------



## figbat (25 Apr 2020)

Aravis said:


> I think you should tell us what you know. If you want to pass your chance for the time being, there'll be someone who did the same a while back who now has something to show (not me).


It’s Bank View Cafe at Langsett. I’m hoping to get out later today so I’ll see if I can get a suitable image. If you don’t hear from me feel free to push on without me.


----------



## Venod (25 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> It’s Bank View Cafe at Langsett. I’m hoping to get out later today so I’ll see if I can get a suitable image. If you don’t hear from me feel free to push on without me.


Correct it was the cafe stop on what was a hilly 100 that day, Pea Royd Lane on the way home.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2020)

Venod said:


> Correct it was the cafe stop on what was a hilly 100 that day, Pea Royd Lane on the way home.


I plan to cycle over there one day just to tackle that climb! I plotted a lumpy imperial century route but never got round to it. Maybe next year...?


----------



## figbat (25 Apr 2020)

OK, have a try at this one.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Apr 2020)

I'm guessing it's down south somewhere


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm guessing it's down south somewhere


Ha ha - you beat me to it. I've heard that they have things called '_horizons_' down there. It's the geographical name for the landscape that hides behind hills... I reckon that fuzzy grey thing in the distance is one of them!

So, my guess is Horizon Road, Oxfordshire!?


----------



## figbat (25 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> So, my guess is Horizon Road, Oxfordshire!?



Half right (just). Yes, that thing in the distance is a ‘horizon’, so-called by virtue of being ‘horizontal’. The picture is taken from the top of one of the highest places in the area.


----------



## shnjmsn (25 Apr 2020)

Cold and very steep.......... ?


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - you beat me to it. I've heard that they have things called '_horizons_' down there. It's the geographical name for the landscape that hides behind hills... I reckon that fuzzy grey thing in the distance is one of them!
> 
> So, my guess is Horizon Road, Oxfordshire!?


it was that strange yellow field that was the big giveaway for me.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Apr 2020)

shnjmsn said:


> Cold and very steep.......... ?


you're supposed to wait your turn.... Figbat's road needs to be identified first and whoever correctly identifies it, posts the next picture


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> OK, have a try at this one.


Gosh - 'tis grim down south. A hill desert.


----------



## shnjmsn (25 Apr 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> you're supposed to wait your turn.... Figbat's road needs to be identified first and whoever correctly identifies it, posts the next picture



Whoops....... sorry all, that'll teach me to get all excited and stuff !!!!

As you were......................


----------



## Aravis (25 Apr 2020)

A picture from a few yards further up the same hill, September 2nd 2017:







My Strava title for the ride that day was _Yan Tan Tethera_ - one of my better ones. The picture is a mile or so north of the Ridgeway on the B4494 looking towards Wantage. Anything but flat...


----------



## figbat (25 Apr 2020)

Aravis said:


> A picture from a few yards further up the same hill, September 2nd 2017:
> 
> View attachment 517933
> 
> ...


Pretty much nailed it, although mine was taken just along from the entrance to the car park at the Ridgeway.


----------



## Aravis (25 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> Pretty much nailed it, although mine was taken* just along from the entrance to the car park at the Ridgeway*.


Now that I've looked a little more carefully, I see that so is mine - a few yards up from yours. There was a bit more climbing to do after I took the picture, but that's above the car park, not below as I was misremembering.

I'm happy to pass to someone else now.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2020)

Aravis said:


> I'm happy to pass to someone else now.


@shnjmsn - do you want to repost yours now?


----------



## shnjmsn (26 Apr 2020)

Cheers Colin............. Sorry about that ! In that case, I gracefully accept the offer............


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2020)

It looks like a nice road and I will be interested to find out where it is!

PS Found it! I had a vague inkling that it reminded me of photos I had seen of a climb that is definitely on my 'to do' list...






Bwlch y Groes!


----------



## shnjmsn (26 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like a nice road and I will be interested to find out where it is!
> 
> PS Found it! I had a vague inkling that it reminded me of photos I had seen of a climb that is definitely on my 'to do' list...
> 
> ...



Got it in one !!!!!! Just past the cattle grid where it gets painful


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2020)

It certainly looks painful on the OS map and Streetview!

One for a post-pandemic Welsh cycling holiday...

PS I posted a similar comment back in December 2017 in this very thread - LINK! 

Will hunt through my photos and get back with one soon...


----------



## shnjmsn (26 Apr 2020)

Absolutely right !! We've stayed in a couple of holiday cottages close by in the last couple of years just so I can ride this one !! It's a long slog to the cattle grid, thereafter it gets a bit scary  When you've summited, come a couple of hundred yards back down and hang a left which will take you down over to Lake Vrynwy...... Well worth the cycle round it and cafe stop at the southern end !!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2020)

Ok, here's one. I have posted the picture before, but (AFAICR) not in this thread!


----------



## robjh (27 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ok, here's one. I have posted the picture before, but (AFAICR) not in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 518094


Looks like my sort of road, but I don't recognise it.
It _looks _like Wales to me, but most of @ColinJ 's tend be Yorkshire-ish and points north. So in short, dunno.


----------



## shnjmsn (28 Apr 2020)

robjh said:


> Looks like my sort of road, but I don't recognise it.
> It _looks _like Wales to me, but most of @ColinJ 's tend be Yorkshire-ish and points north. So in short, dunno.



Agreed........ Could well be Wales, but then again............. Pretty sure it's not the south west......... now I've said that it'll be Dartmoor or something ! Not the Gospel pass in Wales is it ??


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2020)

It IS in Wales, but is not the Gospel Pass!


----------



## BrumJim (28 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It IS in Wales, but is not the Gospel Pass!



If it wasn't for the fact that I am still working, have family responsibilities, I am being sensible with regard to government travel restrictions and it is looking rather grim out there, I would be heading off there as soon as you tell us where it is. Looks gorgeous!


----------



## shnjmsn (29 Apr 2020)

Which he may do very soon as no one has a clue !


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2020)

Ah, okay... the NW quadrant of Wales, very near the coast.


----------



## Aravis (29 Apr 2020)

No clue needed, already had it:







Looking South West heading towards the hill above Harlech. The only reason I didn't post an hour or so ago is that I was looking for my next photo.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2020)

Well done!



ColinJ said:


> I meant to tell you where that was ...
> 
> There seem to be 2 types of cyclist - '_Hillophiles_' and '_Hillophobes_'. (I think of a '_Grimpeur_' as being a rider who is good at climbing rather than just enjoying it!) With the name '_Col_', I had to like climbs, didn't I!
> 
> ...


Your turn, @Aravis!


----------



## Aravis (29 Apr 2020)

OK then. This isn't as spectacular as some, but I think there are some solid clues. I was on a day ride from my home, about a year ago. I don't think I've posted it before:


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Apr 2020)

Could that be Severn-vale? Forest of Dean hills in the far distance, and maybe a glimpse of the river? Couldn't tell you exactly which/where the road is though!


----------



## Aravis (29 Apr 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> Could that be Severn-vale? Forest of Dean hills in the far distance, and maybe a glimpse of the river? Couldn't tell you exactly which/where the road is though!


What looks like water is probably plastic covering over fruit, which occurs quite a lot in the area.

There are some shadows visible under the trees by the bend in the road which gives an indication of the direction I'm looking in, and that should help identify the range of hills.


----------



## shnjmsn (30 Apr 2020)

Aravis said:


> What looks like water is probably plastic covering over fruit, which occurs quite a lot in the area.
> 
> There are some shadows visible under the trees by the bend in the road which gives an indication of the direction I'm looking in, and that should help identify the range of hills.



Hmmmmm............. Minchinhampton common kind of way, looking north maybe ?


----------



## Aravis (30 Apr 2020)

shnjmsn said:


> Hmmmmm............. Minchinhampton common kind of way, looking north maybe ?


No, the picture was taken just after midday, so the view is approximately to the south-east.

Without having ridden in the area, you'll probably need Ordnance Survey 1:50,000 sheet 150, or the online equivalent.


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 Apr 2020)

Vale of Evesham, Cotswolds in the distance


----------



## Aravis (30 Apr 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> Vale of Evesham, Cotswolds in the distance


That's exactly right, can you pin down the location?


----------



## figbat (30 Apr 2020)

Looks like here: https://goo.gl/maps/vQ275wDncYirEwF29 - junction of Hill Furze Road and Leys Road, NW of Harvington Cross.

Done from the clues above plus the power lines and an OS map.


----------



## BrumJim (30 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> Looks like here: https://goo.gl/maps/vQ275wDncYirEwF29 - junction of Hill Furze Road and Leys Road, NW of Harvington Cross.
> 
> Done from the clues above plus the power lines and an OS map.


Just coming down from the Lenches. If you are on the Sunrise Audax you can almost smell the bread pudding on offer at Rafael's in Evesham (and also a little bit lost).


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Apr 2020)

Bugger, one I actually knew directly from the image and yet I was too slow to read the thread.


----------



## Aravis (30 Apr 2020)

Well done @figbat and @youngoldbloke, a bit of joint effort there. Whoever has one ready, over to you!

I thought the power lines would end up being pretty handy, plus the unfenced road which is quite unusual in that part of the world. Those were the main reasons I thought it was worth posting it.

Good supplementary info from @BrumJim as well.



Milkfloat said:


> Bugger, one I actually knew directly from the image and yet I was too slow to read the thread.


And there was me assuming no-one would know it first-hand. The Lenches are great little area to stray into, and the mile or so down the hill in the photo are a couple of minutes of pure bliss.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Apr 2020)

Aravis said:


> Well done @figbat and @youngoldbloke, a bit of joint effort there. Whoever has one ready, over to you!
> 
> I thought the power lines would end up being pretty handy, plus the unfenced road which is quite unusual in that part of the world. Those were the main reasons I thought it was worth posting it.
> 
> ...


I go that way a lot (used to anyway) when visiting the MIL for Sunday lunch whilst my wife drives the kids in the car. Now that is pure bliss.


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 Apr 2020)

Aravis said:


> Well done @figbat and @youngoldbloke, a bit of joint effort there. Whoever has one ready, over to you!
> 
> I thought the power lines would end up being pretty handy, plus the unfenced road which is quite unusual in that part of the world. Those were the main reasons I thought it was worth posting it.
> 
> ...


@figbat your turn
- I only figured out the general area - not the road.


----------



## figbat (30 Apr 2020)

I only got the road because you had narrowed down the locale! I'll have to go and get a picture as my picture bank is bare at the moment (for example I'd be impressed if anybody could get the location of my avatar), so if you have one ready-to-go @youngoldbloke then go for it otherwise it may be a small delay before I can get something appropriate.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2020)

I think it would be ok to cut a picture out of a Streetview image as long as you have actually cycled on that stretch of road. (We don't always stop and take photos of the best bits!)

If you do get your picture from SV, make sure that you crop out anything that identifies it... Example:


----------



## figbat (30 Apr 2020)

I found this on my phone. Is there enough in here to go on? If it helps, it was a point-to-point ride that ended at home.


----------



## Aravis (1 May 2020)

I thought the ridge in the background looked like the hills above Uffington, and Streetview seemed to confirm this, but it took a while to get a precise fix on the location.






Just outside the village of Fernham on the road to Uffington.


----------



## figbat (1 May 2020)

Aravis said:


> I thought the ridge in the background looked like the hills above Uffington, and Streetview seemed to confirm this, but it took a while to get a precise fix on the location.
> 
> View attachment 519081
> 
> ...


Nice work! On this ride I actually went up onto and along that ridge - there's a pretty tough climb at Compton Beauchamp and Knighton Hill.


----------



## Aravis (1 May 2020)

figbat said:


> Nice work! On this ride I actually went up onto and along that ridge - there's a pretty tough climb at Compton Beauchamp and Knighton Hill.


I've never strayed into the area where your picture was taken, but as a teenager in the mid 1970s one of my favourite trips took me out of Newbury on the Wantage road, along the Ridgeway past Uffington White Horse and Wayland's Smithy, then back to Newbury via Lambourn. All on my heavy three-speed town bike, hurtling down rutted descents on the Ridgeway pretending to be Franz Klammer. I remember getting very badly sunburnt on one occasion. There's a tempting-looking hill called Gramp's Hill dropping down to Letcombe Bassett, and one day I varied things by plunging down that without touching the brakes. I survived all these adventures.

I'm happy to pass my turn to @youngoldbloke if he has anything.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 May 2020)

Nothing handy here …. carry on!


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2020)

Ok then, I have taken my own suggestion and created this ultra-widescreen shot from a Streetview image. It includes some wee clues to give you an idea of the general area...


----------



## Aravis (1 May 2020)

Nae bother!






The road through Glen Lonan between Taynuilt and Oban, heading westwards.

A browse of Ordnance Survey maps suggested that roads running along the north-facing sides of east-west oriented valleys are relatively infrequent.

I've thought of one more picture I have which might be suitable. Failing that I'll be out on Sunday and there are a couple of spots I have in mind for this thread.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2020)

Blimey - impressive... I thought that I might have to give a few more clues! 

I did a great loop from Connel, coming back via Taynuilt and Glen Lonan. The weather was like that the day I did the ride. The Glen was the only place that I saw Highland cattle in my entire holiday.


----------



## Aravis (1 May 2020)

Another clue was the marshland to the right, which looks like the area close to the summit of a glen where the rivers will soon start to flow in the opposite direction. Given that, it could be inferred that it's somewhere away from the high mountains. Knowing you've been to Mull recently, I had a good idea where to start looking.

Anyway, here's the next one. What do you see?


----------



## Aravis (4 May 2020)

No takers?

If you think of two words to describe the scene, you may well have the answer.


----------



## shnjmsn (4 May 2020)

Aravis said:


> No takers?
> 
> If you think of two words to describe the scene, you may well have the answer.



Struggling !!!!!


----------



## alicat (4 May 2020)

It reminds me of a detour I once took in Northants. I see hedges, hay bales and quintessential English countryside.


----------



## alicat (4 May 2020)

If I'm warm, I'll do a bit more digging.


----------



## Aravis (4 May 2020)

alicat said:


> If I'm warm, I'll do a bit more digging.


Sadly not!

The first word is a colour, the second a geographical formation. And it's in Herefordshire.


----------



## Venod (4 May 2020)

Is it the B4347 somewhere round here.


----------



## Aravis (4 May 2020)

Venod said:


> Is it the B4347 somewhere round here.


Close. It's a bit to the east on a road running roughly parallel.


----------



## Venod (4 May 2020)

OK its the road from Cockyard up to the B4348 picture took looking North West ?


----------



## Aravis (4 May 2020)

Venod said:


> OK its the road from Cockyard up to the B4348 picture took looking North West ?


Yep, that's right. Strictly speaking I was looking from the Golden Valley's little neighbour, the Grey Valley. The eastern edge of the Black Mountains is visible, home to the famous Gospel Pass, but the Golden Valley is more my cup of tea these days. Others may have a different point of view!

Over to you.


----------



## Venod (4 May 2020)

Aravis said:


> Yep, that's right. Strictly speaking I was looking from the Golden Valley's little neighbour, the Grey Valley. The eastern edge of the Black Mountains is visible, home to the famous Gospel Pass, but the Golden Valley is more my cup of tea these days. Others may have a different point of view!
> 
> Over to you.



I wouldn't have got it without your colour feature clue, looks a nice area, I have never cycled down that way.

I will post a pic of a road I have ridden, but it will be from Streetview.


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2020)

I am beginning to think that Streetview is going to be the default way of sourcing the pictures. I reckon I take photos on only about 5% of my rides even though I cycle in some lovely places. 

Still, I will make an effort to take more photos once things get back to normal and I start doing long rides again.


----------



## Venod (4 May 2020)

Have a look at this one.


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2020)

It took me a while to find it, but the distinctive 'finger' of land pointing into the reservoir and the steep descent past the buildings gave it away! (It looked like it might be the Dales but there are hardly any reservoirs there (limestone leaks!) so I looked south to West Yorkshire and north to Teesdale.)






That is an area on my post-virus to-do list.

I'll post my next road later...


----------



## Venod (4 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It took me a while to find it.



Well done Colin, that was quick, I thought a few clues may have been needed, its a bit remote, I cycled it as part of a MTB Orienteering Event, Starting and Finishing in Barnard Castle.


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2020)

Here is my next one. I had to paint out the name of the road. I have a good clue for it which I will give in a couple of days if nobody recognises the road (or can find it on a map).


----------



## shnjmsn (4 May 2020)

Somebody should from those cobbles !!!


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2020)

shnjmsn said:


> Somebody should from those cobbles !!!


There are still a lot of cobbles _oop north _if you know where to look! 

The ultra-steep Buttress climb in Hebden Bridge is a classic example...

I thought this rider was going to die before the top!


----------



## shnjmsn (4 May 2020)

That's completely insane Colin, I've never seen anything like it !!!!!!!!


----------



## snorri (4 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Here is my next one.


The Devils Elbow.


I jest.


----------



## Venod (4 May 2020)

Is that the path up to Hepstenstall ? it's hard enough walking.
The graveyard at the finish was a bit cruel.


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2020)

Venod said:


> Is that the path up to Hepstenstall ? it's hard enough walking.
> The graveyard at the finish was a bit cruel.


The Buttress - yes! It only goes halfway up to the village (Heptonstall), then you have to join the road.

Believe it or not. I encountered an idiot trying to drive his 4x4 up there once. He managed to get it as far as the graveyard but couldn't do the last narrow bit. He sat there looking baffled! I'm not sure if it was caused by engaging his Satnav or just disengaging his brain...


----------



## figbat (6 May 2020)

Aravis said:


> There's a tempting-looking hill called Gramp's Hill dropping down to Letcombe Bassett, and one day I varied things by plunging down that without touching the brakes. I survived all these adventures.


Sorry to interject but I was passing there today - memory lane for you (Gramp’s Hill looking north from the Ridgeway crossing). I’ve done it myself - one time in the dark a badger ran out from the left and passed between me and the guy following me... at speed. Lucky miss that night.





Sorry, as you were...


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2020)

shnjmsn said:


> That's completely insane Colin, I've never seen anything like it !!!!!!!!


Believe it or not, Sustrans decided that it was suitable to be part of NCN 68... I have never tried to ride up it, but did try riding DOWN once and almost broke my neck - I chickened out, braked, and went over the front of the bike! (Fortunately, I managed to grab the handrail as I fell, so I escaped injury...)











Anyway, does anybody have any ideas about the ID of my last road?

I'll post a clue tomorrow if nobody gets it before then.


----------



## shnjmsn (7 May 2020)

Clues needed at this stage I think Col !


----------



## Aravis (7 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Anyway, does anybody have any ideas about the ID of my last road?
> 
> I'll post a clue tomorrow if nobody gets it before then.


I don't know it; I think anyone who'd been there would probably recognise it.

It looks as though there may be a more major road above the wall on the left, which the road in the foreground is about to join. The shadows are very short so it's probably close to the middle of the day and therefore we're looking approximately south-west. It looks like millstone grit rather than limestone, so probably southern Dales, local to you perhaps?

If these inferences are accurate there's enough to start hunting on a map, but there are other things I should be doing today first!


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2020)

Yes, looking SW! 

The road above is a continuation of the same one. It has a double hairpin s-bend. It is shown as 2 right-angled bends on the OS Landranger map, but correctly on the Explorer map. 

My hint was going to be that the climb had been used for the National Hill Climb championship but I just checked and discovered that it was actually an even more severe climb up from the same village. The road in the photo IS used for a hill climb race every year and I am fairly sure that has been won by the then current national champion. 

The exciting news is that I just realised that the other climb is one that I have never tackled! I think I will delay giving it a go until I am much fitter though. I have a triple chainset on my best bike so I am sure I could get up the climb but it would involve some serious grovelling - it averages 16% for the first 300 metres, has a maximum gradient of 20%, and averages nearly 12% for 1.6 km.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2020)

Oh, and yes.. It is between Halifax and Todmorden!


----------



## Aravis (7 May 2020)

OK, I'd've been struggling without all the clues. That is Stocks Lane, north of Luddenden.

I've found another in my archives, completely different to anything I've posted before, but I'll observe protocol and wait to be asked.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2020)

Aravis said:


> OK, I'd've been struggling without all the clues. That is Stocks Lane, north of Luddenden.
> 
> I've found another in my archives, completely different to anything I've posted before, but I'll observe protocol and wait to be asked.


Correct!

It is a tough climb, but not stupidly tough. The other one I mentioned is Halifax Lane. I used Streetview to do a virtual climb of it and it looks very hard, but worth the effort. I'll give it a go in the autumn, all being well.

Over to you for the next one...


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2020)

I found this video of the hill climb, mainly shot on that bend. The cobbles have been covered over since the Streetview car went up in 2009. It is humbling to see how fast the riders go up there - it is steeper than it looks and reduces me to a crawl!



PS I think the rider at 2:22 could have done with more warning about the car coming down!


----------



## Aravis (7 May 2020)

This is from a UK cycle tour some 35 years ago:






The hill was very steep and my bottom gear would've been something like 36/30 - so there was an "opportunity" to stop and look at the view! It'll probably be useful if I say I was looking approximately north-west.


----------



## Aravis (10 May 2020)

No takers again? I thought it was an interesting one, on one of the best sections of coastal road in the UK.

The road climbing the hillside on the left rises 156 metres from the bottom of the valley in 1.2 miles, an average of over 8% with a brief easing in the middle. With continuous views of the open sea and distant lands beyond, it's well worthy of consideration for a list of memorable climbs.

I was travelling in the opposite direction. At the time I didn't have a detailed map to inform me of what I was taking on; reaching the saddle in the top left, any hopes I may have had that on this section I'd be following the contours were thoroughly dashed. Further south, those who prefer that kind of experience are amply rewarded.


----------



## shnjmsn (10 May 2020)

I can't even decide if that's England, Wales, Scotland or NI to be fair !!!!


----------



## Venod (10 May 2020)

Aravis said:


> That is Stocks Lane, north of Luddenden



I should have recognised that one but its a long time since I have been up there, it used to be a club run ride when I was a member of Featherstone Road Club, up then over Ovenden Moor, now populated by windmills but then a very rough road, then down to Oxenhope for a cafe stop, probably the 80s when I last climbed that hill.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 May 2020)

Aravis said:


> This is from a UK cycle tour some 35 years ago:
> 
> View attachment 520567
> 
> ...


somewhere near Minehead?


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2020)

Venod said:


> I should have recognised that one but its a long time since I have been up there, it used to be a club run ride when I was a member of Featherstone Road Club, up then over Ovenden Moor, now populated by windmills but then a very rough road, then down to Oxenhope for a cafe stop, probably the 80s when I last climbed that hill.


The last time I rode over the moor was a couple of years ago and it was still a bit rough, but quite doable on a normal road bike. 20 years ago it was much worse.

I reckon that the council don't want to turn it into a rat run so they patch it up from time to time but leave it rough enough to put drivers off!

@Aravis - I did search for your road but no luck so far. I'll have another look later if nobody else identifies it.


----------



## Aravis (10 May 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> somewhere near Minehead?


Good thinking. That's one of the few parts of the UK where the orientation could fit, making the distant land on the right part of South Wales - but it's not there!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2020)

BUMP!

(I still don't have a clue where it is...)


----------



## All uphill (20 Jul 2020)

North Wales with Anglesey in the distance?


----------



## Glow worm (20 Jul 2020)

Aravis said:


> This is from a UK cycle tour some 35 years ago:
> 
> View attachment 520567
> 
> ...



I think I might have got it @ColinJ . The field patterns screamed 'Ireland' to me. The 'looking north-west' clue helped enormously too- ruling out places like the Isle of Man and Cumbria in terms of road/coast orientation.

A bit of whittling down led me to Torr Road (the A2), Torr- between Cushendun and Ballyvoy, Northern Ireland. And it looks like one hell of a hill too! Possibly Rathlin Island in the distance.

here it is from Google Earth for comparison






And the original


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2020)

Well done! Normally, we would wait for official confirmation but that is clearly correct. Over to you...

PS I was just going to check that on my mapping software but remembered that my digital OS map does not cover N.I.!


----------



## Aravis (20 Jul 2020)

Yep well done @Glow worm. As I thought, I'd left more than enough clues, and pointedly said "UK" on a couple of occasions.

One additional clue I thought of giving was that there are two islands in my picture (less distinct in the Google Earth image); identify them and you've effectively solved it.

I've posted it before, but this was my route that week in September/October 1985 (clockwise):






I know some looked at my route and wondered what on earth I was thinking of after Belfast. I'd arranged a rest day at a friend's house in Downpatrick, where there was a fridgeful of food, a bath and a quiet bedroom. Somehow at that moment those things were more enticing than exploring the Ards Peninsula, an omission I was intending to put right this spring...


----------



## Glow worm (21 Jul 2020)

Struggled a bit with this. The only roads I photograph tend to be tiny lanes I normally ride on which would be impossible to identify unless you know them well.

Anyhow, this UK pic should be guessable. 
Clues- the picture was taken looking roughly north east. The water you can just see is an estuary and the open sea is out of view to the right. (Not nearly as picturesque as the last picture I'm afraid!)


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2020)

Ah, found that one quickly. 

At first I thought it was Waldringfield on the River Dibben, where we had a summer holiday a few years back. Found out it wasn't, but it all looked so Suffolk that I had a look further downstream and found Ferry Road, Old Felixstowe matched a lot better.


----------



## Glow worm (21 Jul 2020)

BrumJim said:


> Ah, found that one quickly.
> 
> At first I thought it was Waldringfield on the River Dibben, where we had a summer holiday a few years back. Found out it wasn't, but it all looked so Suffolk that I had a look further downstream and found Ferry Road, Old Felixstowe matched a lot better.



Spot on - yep- Ferry Road Felixstowe Ferry, Suffolk. Well spotted! (the little ferry to Bawdsey on the other side of the estuary takes bikes).


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2020)

Here's my entry. The road is under my feet, although there is one to the left of the picture too.

Its within riding distance of my home, and you will see from the right hand side that this isn't a natural lake. Taken recently at around 14:30.


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Jul 2020)

Looks like Earlswood Lakes to me.

Edit - Yup, as I thought https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.3...4!1sbW-zahGlmsBFMiB5LhDHXw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Looks like Earlswood Lakes to me.
> 
> Edit - Yup, as I thought https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.3...4!1sbW-zahGlmsBFMiB5LhDHXw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Indeed. That was quick.


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Jul 2020)

I am going to change the tack totally here. Lot's of clues though.


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2020)

My first guess would be the Coventry ring road.


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Jul 2020)

BrumJim said:


> My first guess would be the Coventry ring road.


I thought it would be too easy. All yours.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Jul 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I thought it would be too easy. All yours.


Can't work out where yet though.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Jul 2020)

An old one this one:


----------



## Aravis (23 Jul 2020)

I thought I recognised it - a view across Birmingham from the south west. Here's my June 6th 2018 entry in _Your ride today..._

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1170#post-5269544

And more conventionally from Google Maps:






So it's the B4551 between Romsley and Dayhouse Bank.


----------



## BrumJim (23 Jul 2020)

Aravis said:


> I thought I recognised it - a view across Birmingham from the south west. Here's my June 6th 2018 entry in _Your ride today..._
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1170#post-5269544
> 
> ...


Spot on. Your photo is from the same gate.

On to you, now.


----------



## Aravis (23 Jul 2020)

BrumJim said:


> Spot on. Your photo is from the same gate.
> 
> On to you, now.


I seem to remember it's by far the best view over the city, so no surprise we picked the same gate to ..... stop at.

I'm under orders to do the ironing this afternoon, so I'll pick something out this evening. One that I was planning to use is at Earlswood Lakes, as it happens.


----------



## Aravis (23 Jul 2020)

Right - I still have several I could use. This should make some of you feel more at home:


----------



## Aravis (25 Jul 2020)

Maybe this one does need a little clue. Strava suggests that there's often a vapour trail at this spot.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Jul 2020)

I dismissed that at first as being too obscure, but it looks familiar. Not, perchance, a view of the viaduct just up from Appersett towards Newby Head is it? I can't quite make the trees fit but then some of these photos are rather old so maybe it's changed?


----------



## Aravis (25 Jul 2020)

Yes, that's exactly right. This was quite recent - November 8th 2018, on my ride from Heysham to Hartlepool. It is hard to see a perfect match on Streetview. I think I was standing as high up the bank behind as I could get, which alters the perspective. The collapsed wall in the foreground can be picked out.

Over to you if you have something.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> I dismissed that at first as being too obscure, but it looks familiar. Not, perchance, a view of the viaduct just up from Appersett towards Newby Head is it? I can't quite make the trees fit but then some of these photos are rather old so maybe it's changed?


I was hunting around up there too, but didn't spot it.

(I am also trying to identify exactly where the picture in THIS POST was taken in the Forest of Bowland. It looks very familiar and I thought I knew where, but I can't quite spot that one either!)


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Jul 2020)

Ahhh.... so in fact it's a recent photograph whereas the Streetview imagery is from 2009. I was there yesterday, though travelling in the opposite direction as usual, and it's really tricky to place the trees. As to the Bowland image Colin's linked to: that's very familiar too. Southern side of Bowland somewhere, looking west I presume in the region of Chipping perhaps.

Anyway, here's another place to identify from somewhere in the UK.


----------



## Aravis (25 Jul 2020)

Edit: this is the answer to @ColinJ's question, not @Sea of vapours!

It took a while, but I finally got a fix on it:






Looking northwards, about halfway between Beacon Fell and Parlick Hill, which is the one on the right.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2020)

Aravis said:


> Edit: this is the answer to @ColinJ's question, not @Sea of vapours!
> 
> It took a while, but I finally got a fix on it: ...
> 
> Looking northwards, about halfway between Beacon Fell and Parlick Hill, which is the one on the right.


Ah, well done! I was looking round by Newton and Whitewell. I _knew _I recognised Parlick Hill - it is the one that is used by the local paragliding/hangliding club - PennineSoaringClub and just below that by Bowland Forest Gliding Club.


----------



## Aravis (26 Jul 2020)

There are some very useful elements in that picture, @Sea of vapours, which should be identifiable on a map, but the area to search is rather large!

Judging by the angle and length on the shadows, it looks to be close to midday, so probably looking north-westish.

The sea on the right is narrowly separated from what looks like a substantial body of fresh water on the left, with a probable dead-end road between them. There's a cemetery by the shore.

It looks like one of the remoter Scottish Islands; probably too mountainous for the Uists, so maybe Harris/Lewis, Orkney, or Shetland.

Typically, I looked at Shetland last. I finally tracked it down at Sandvoe near the northern tip of Mainland:


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Jul 2020)

Excellent work, @Aravis. My partner, whose photo and dog that is, works in Shetland and thought that would be suitably challenging whilst having sufficient clues for the determined. How can you tell that the left is fresh water and the right sea? (EDIT: Signs of tidal movement on the shore on the right perhaps?)

Over to you.


----------



## Aravis (26 Jul 2020)

I have this from a ride last year:






Sufficient clues for the determined? I hope so. It's a popular and rewarding route which many cyclists will know.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2020)

Aravis said:


> Sufficient clues for the determined? I hope so. It's a popular and rewarding route which many cyclists will know.


Is that an oast house that I see? If so, I guess _somewhere _in SE England!


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jul 2020)

@Aravis. By an absolute fluke, I googled oast houses in england, figured it was too hilly for the south east, zoomed into one in the midlands, a bank of woodland looked promising so went onto streetview and hey presto... Stocks Road, Suckley, Worcestershire.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2020)

Brilliant! 

I thought it looked a bit hilly for Kent, but thought it might be Surrey or Sussex...

PS @MontyVeda - were you already looking for oast houses, or did I nudge you in the right direction?


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Brilliant!


You gave me the oast house clue 

Got one ready, or shall i wait for Aravis' confirmation?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Got one ready, or shall i wait for Aravis' confirmation?


I think where there is doubt, wait, but you are obviously correct so feel free to post yours. I'm sure that @Aravis will pop along later and say something about his route?


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jul 2020)

A street view image from one of my regular routes. I don't actually ride down this road but do cross it. I'm certain others on CC also have. Shouldn't be too hard at all.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2020)

It took me a little while to narrow it down, but I thought that I recognised it from my Glasson Dock/Conder Green forum rides. Like you, we normally cross it, on our way to Galgate. Anyon Ln, Crossed by Chipping Rd.

I spotted the structure in the distance and realised that it was the motorway services on the M6.











Off for a bite to eat now. I'll have a think about what to post later. If I don't have one of my own photos, I'll lift one from Streetview from one of my routes.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jul 2020)

Yes... Forton (Lancaster) services was the big clue. I knew it was on your Whalley to Glasson route so knew one of you would get it


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2020)

Ok... another one grabbed from Streetview, but (following the spirit of the challenge) I _have _ridden this road (2 or 3 times in fact). There is a subtle hint there.






The Streetview image has been framed to give you another couple of hints. I was actually riding in the opposite direction (i.e. towards the camera) but (BIG hint!) you might not have recognised the unexpectedly hard narrow wooded climb up from the camera position so I am giving you more to work with with this view!


----------



## Aravis (29 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I think where there is doubt, wait, but you are obviously correct so feel free to post yours. I'm sure that @Aravis will pop along later and say something about his route?


Crikey, am I that predictable. No need to answer...

Not much to add, I'm glad this one worked out. The oast house was obviously the most identifiable feature, and in the UK they're limited to a couple of geographical areas. Not, as this has shown, exclusively in the South East.

I think the scene looked a lot more handsome in early spring than when the streetview image was taken.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ok... another one grabbed from Streetview, but (following the spirit of the challenge) I _have _ridden this road (2 or 3 times in fact). There is a subtle hint there.
> 
> View attachment 538544
> 
> ...


OK... the stone looks kinda Cotswoldsey and there's a weather vane... so with nothing more to go on, I did a google image search for 'cotswolds weathervane' which luckily gave me this as the very 1st result





It's obviously the same one, and the Alamy page provided the location.

The hamlet is *Saintbury* in Goucestercesteryierieshire, and the road is _Buckle Street. _??? Here it is from the other direction.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2020)

Well done! I did it on the Shakespeare 100 event from Stratford-upon-Avon. (NOT the Cotswold Challenge, as I posted earlier - that did go through Chipping Campden but not Saintbury!)

The climb up Saintbury Hill caught me out. If it had been in Yorkshire it would be the kind of hill that I am used to but I wasn't expecting it down there. It averaged close to 9% for 1.6 km (a mile) but with a steep ramp halfway up, coming into the wooded area.






I was feeling moderately fit until a giant of a man shot past me on the climb. He must have been 2 metres (6' 6" plus) tall and bulky with it, so no whippet climber - very impressive and humbling!

Your turn, @MontyVeda.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Aug 2020)

It certainly looked like a decent climb when i checked it on streetview @ColinJ

This lane was on my daily commute around 20 years ago. It's a ride I miss to this day. I've seen some glorious sunrises over that mountain.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> OK... the stone looks kinda Cotswoldsey and there's a weather vane... so with nothing more to go on, I did a google image search for 'cotswolds weathervane' which luckily gave me this as the very 1st result
> View attachment 539216
> 
> It's obviously the same one, and the Alamy page provided the location.
> ...


Bugger too late on this local one too. I knew this one immediately, especially as I passed through just yesterday.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> It certainly looked like a decent climb when i checked it on streetview @ColinJ
> 
> This lane was on my daily commute around 20 years ago. It's a ride I miss to this day. I've seen some glorious sunrises over that mountain.
> 
> View attachment 539396


Maybe you all need another clue?

The distant mountain is the 6th highest in England.


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Aug 2020)

Hmmm..... that clue narrows it down dramatically. Can you confirm that the road in question is on Streetview (there are lots of lanes around where I think it is along which the Google car failed to pass).


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Aug 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Hmmm..... that clue narrows it down dramatically. Can you confirm that the road in question is on Streetview (there are lots of lanes around where I think it is along which the Google car failed to pass).


yes it is on streetview.  (edit... but that lump of sand won't be there anymore)


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> The distant mountain is the 6th highest in England.


One would think that that would be straightforward to identify but I looked on a couple of websites and they suggested Skiddaw. I had a vague recollection of that being #4 in the list so I looked at some more sites and they DID suggest 4th highest, and one, the 3rd!  

Ah, looking into the detail... Some are basing it purely on the heights of summits, but some are eliminating high points which are not prominent enough from surrounding terrain which then goes even higher.

I did find one view of Skiddaw which looks similar, but not quite right. If nobody comes up with the answer I will carry on looking this evening!


----------



## figbat (3 Aug 2020)

My reference said that #6 is Ill Crag, but the same source also said Ill Crag was #4. It does look similar though.


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Aug 2020)

I'm pretty confident it's Skiddaw since it looks a fair bit like Skiddaw from 'round the back' and since by summit altitude it *is* the sixth highest in England. I suspect the lists which say otherwise are talking about prominence or some other means of ordering things (Skiddaw is third on all the prominence lists I've seen).. So if that's right then it's along one of the numerous lanes to the N, NE and NW of the Skiddaw massif. 

It's not Ill Crag.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> So if that's right then it's along one of the numerous lanes to the N, NE and NW of the Skiddaw massif.


Yes, that's where I was looking and found similar roads there but I don't think the right one yet. I am switching the computer off shortly so one of you will probably have found the road by the time I look again.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Aug 2020)

The list i checked put Skiddaw at number 6... so i can confirm that the answer to clue number two is Skiddaw. (sorry for any confusion)

Clue number one, in post #619 gives a big hint as to which direction the lane is from Skiddaw


----------



## MartinQ (3 Aug 2020)

So it must be westish of skiddaw? Around keswick? One thing that came to me was around the stone circle overlooking keswick? Or is it further north/around Derwent water.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Aug 2020)

MartinQ said:


> So it must be westish of skiddaw? Around keswick? One thing that came to me was around the stone circle overlooking keswick? Or is it further north/around Derwent water.


that's what you're supposed to find out  

[edit] Castlerigg stone circle is south-east-ish of Skiddaw. Keswisk is due south of Skiddaw, so no chance of seeing the sunrise over Skiddaw from either location.

Google maps and street view is your friend in this game


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2020)

Well, it is certainly giving us an excuse to find some nice roads in the Lake District for future holidays!


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Aug 2020)

another day another clue...

The lane is outside of The Lake District National Park, yet still within Wordsworth country


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Aug 2020)

The outline of Skiddaw looks really very much like the view from the road to the west of Bewaldeth, but I can't make it fit the road itself anywhere :-\
Tricky.
Compressed Streetview link: https://tinyurl.com/y3q4pswq


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> The lane is outside of The Lake District National Park, yet still within Wordsworth country


That's what I was thinking. I have got very close to spotting the road, but none of the ones I have tried have been quite right. I can't be far off. There must be one or two lanes that I haven't checked yet.

I was playing about with my mapping software and realised that I hadn't tried its 3D option for a long time. It is quite impressive, and a lot of fun. It didn't take long to find a rough direction to look at Skiddaw from...












I think that the photo might be actually have been taken from a position slightly more to the south, and further away. I would say just the other side of Cockermouth? I can't find the exact position on Streetview but it looks very similar to this shot from NCN 71 between Great Broughton and Papcastle...






Is your photo lifted from Streetview (in which case I will carry on looking for a perfect match), or did you take it on one of your commutes decades ago (in which case trees, bushes, walls, fences, buildings etc, may have changed)?


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Aug 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> The outline of Skiddaw looks really very much like the view from the road to the west of Bewaldeth, but I can't make it fit the road itself anywhere :-\
> Tricky.
> Compressed Streetview link: https://tinyurl.com/y3q4pswq


too close and too north


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That's what I was thinking. I have got very close to spotting the road, but none of the ones I have tried have been quite right. I can't be far off. There must be one or two lanes that I haven't checked yet.
> 
> I was playing about with my mapping software and realised that I hadn't tried its 3D option for a long time. It is quite impressive, and a lot of fun. It didn't take long to find a rough direction to look at Skiddaw from...
> 
> ...


ooohhhh you're getting warm, almost hot... and yes, the photo is from street view (but i did rewind it a year to get a little bit of blue sky)


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2020)

This is _REALLY _tricky! I haven't managed to find the road yet, but my searches so far have encouraged me to go up there with my bike one day and meander about those scenic lumpy lanes. I have always thought more about the obvious places to ride such as Wrynose, Hard Knott, Kirkstone (etc.) Passes. I hadn't thought much about the countryside to the west of the national park.

I'll keep on searching...


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Aug 2020)

I concur, @ColinJ : there are some rather nice small roads up there aren't there. I have driven up there and done some of the teeny Wainwrights (whilst supporting my girlfriend's poodle, photographed up-thread on Shetland, in his Wainwright completion obsession), but that was before I started cycling and I didn't notice how good it is. There are some nice long views that you don't get in the national park. Plus, there is presumably a lot less traffic, making it less a dice with death than the Lakes proper in summer.

Oh yes - and I also agree that this is very tricky !


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Aug 2020)

@ColinJ, you're so close it's frustrating. The distance from Skiddaw is just about right on that road between Gt Broughton and Papcastle... I don't know what else to say without giving it away.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> @ColinJ, you're so close it's frustrating. The distance from Skiddaw is just about right on that road between Gt Broughton and Papcastle... I don't know what else to say without giving it away.


It really _IS _frustrating! I am blitzing all the roads round there but I must be just overlooking the right one. I'll probably find that the photo was taken on a road that I thought I have checked already. I was just musing that if I were getting paid minimum wage for doing this I would have already earned about £100!


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It really _IS _frustrating! I am blitzing all the roads round there but I must be just overlooking the right one. I'll probably find that the photo was taken on a road that I thought I have checked already. I was just musing that if I were getting paid minimum wage for doing this I would have already earned about £100!


OK... you've got your screen shot from NCN71, go back there on street view and if you broaden your horizon, you can literally see my road from your road (well, the hedgerows that run along it).


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> OK... you've got your screen shot from NCN71, go back there on street view and if you broaden your horizon, you can literally see my road from your road (well, the hedgerows that run along it).


Pah - the old "_They built a new A-road across the lane I used for my old commute_" trick... Plus of course, you switching views so the pile of sand had mysteriously moved to the other side of the road!


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Aug 2020)

Pah! I dismissed that one due to the lack of a pile of sand and the dead end with the wall, too !


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Aug 2020)

Finally!

I did say the pile of sand would be gone  ...and there is a gap in the wall at the end so a bike can easily get through 

And the A66 was definitely there when lived up that neck of the woods (2000-2002).... so no trickery intended.

Glad that's over... your turn again @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I did say the pile of sand would be gone


Ah, I'd forgotten that bit!



MontyVeda said:


> ...and there is a gap in the wall at the end so a bike can easily get through


Ah, so that is now a cycle path!



MontyVeda said:


> And the A66 was definitely there when lived up that neck of the woods (2000-2002)


But it looks like somebody finally came to the conclusion that having cyclists playing 'chicken' with fast-moving traffic was not a brilliant idea...

April 2010 (cyclists, cross here) :





August 2018 (cyclists, DO NOT cross here!) :





I'll be back anon with my next offering...


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2020)

Name that road!







(I don't _THINK _that I have posted this one before, but it is possible that I _HAVE_... )


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2020)

It reminds me of the terrain in or very near Glencoe. There are not many roads round there, so I might look at the map.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Aug 2020)

I would try to work it out, but currently staring at the screen salivating.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, I'd forgotten that bit!
> 
> 
> Ah, so that is now a cycle path!


I think it's officially a footpath but no one in their right mind would cycle that stretch of the A66


ColinJ said:


> But it looks like somebody finally came to the conclusion that having cyclists playing 'chicken' with fast-moving traffic was not a brilliant idea...
> 
> April 2010 (cyclists, cross here) :
> View attachment 539856
> ...


Fortunately i crossed it at around 6.30am, later in the morning would have been a daily nightmare. Coming back in the afternoon wasn't so bad as i was the traffic 

As for rides around that area... this was one of my regular loops.






Any of the lanes around Branthwaite, Deanscales, Eaglesfield, Pardshaw and Mosser are glorious and quiet. The bulk of Grasmoor, Hopegill Head and Grisedale Pike looks so impressive from the northwest, and make it easy to keep one's bearings.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> It reminds me of the terrain in or very near Glencoe. There are not many roads round there, so I might look at the map.


Right country, wrong area!


----------



## slow scot (5 Aug 2020)

Loch Na Keal on Mull?


----------



## Aravis (5 Aug 2020)

Until the discussion started I thought it was something like Lamp's Moss. Then I find I have this, taken from within Colin's picture:






Edit: maybe just outside, to the right.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2020)

slow scot said:


> Loch Na Keal on Mull?





Aravis said:


> Until the discussion started I thought it was something like Lamp's Moss. Then I find I have this, taken from within Colin's picture:
> 
> View attachment 539949
> 
> ...


Yes (or should I say '_Aye_'?), Mull it was! I was on THIS forum ride with @Fubar in 2016, riding around to meet @Pale Rider at Salen on the opposite side of the island.

Over to you, @slow scot!


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Aug 2020)

How about a Streetview link to that please?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> How about a Streetview link to that please?


Your wish is my command - THE LINK!

HANG ON - wrong cottage - I'll be back! 

My memory was playing tricks on me... I thought it was right next to the loch, but it is actually as the road starts to climb up to Gleann Seilisteir - HERE!


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Aug 2020)

Interesting. I had a quick look around Mull but didn't bother with any roads by the sea as the light in the photograph didn't look like that you'd get in that situation (to me!). It looked like a narrow valley somehow. And I'm pretty sure you have posted that before since I recognised the view and haven't been to Mull for about ... ummm.... 33 years or thereabouts!


----------



## slow scot (6 Aug 2020)

i have no access to any photos so I'd be obliged if someone else would post for me. Maybe Colin has another equally good view of some Scottish hill road.
The "Weekend Australian" Magazine some years ago had an article entitled " The Three Best Driving Roads in Europe". The first two were the Amalfi Coast road in Italy, and the Geneva/Nice alpine route. The third was the Mull loop of which Colin's photo was part. All of it is superb, but the bit under the cliffs at Loch Na Keal is breathtaking.


----------



## Aravis (6 Aug 2020)

I think I may have missed a turn or two in the past, so I'll try this one. On a day ride from home:


----------



## ColinJ (6 Aug 2020)

slow scot said:


> The third was the Mull loop of which Colin's photo was part. All of it is superb, but the bit under the cliffs at Loch Na Keal is breathtaking.


I've had 2 goes at doing a full clockwise circuit of Mull but both times ended up taking the shortcut across to Salen. One day I will go back and finish the job! I loved the ride round from Craignure to Salen. From Salen to Craignure wasn't quite as good (busier road, less spectacular) but the sea views were still lovely.



Aravis said:


> I think I may have missed a turn or two in the past, so I'll try this one. On a day ride from home:
> 
> View attachment 540049


It looks nice but I don't have a clue where it is!

I used to really like the idea of living next to a babbling brook but I have seen a lot of flooding since moving to the Calder Valley, which rather put me off. My sister is in the process of buying a dream retirement cottage in Devon and the first thing I noticed was that it is located in a similar position to the red car, relative to a large brook... Her solicitor has searched through the records and there is no history of flooding in the past 100+ years, but that wouldn't stop me worrying. I was worried when I moved HERE but relaxed a bit when I realised that I am about 2 metres above the deepest floodwater that the valley has experienced (to my knowledge).


----------



## ColinJ (6 Aug 2020)

slow scot said:


> i have no access to any photos so I'd be obliged if someone else would post for me.


Aravis has done so, but for future reference... a lot of us are now lifting pictures off Google Streetview to use in this thread. I often don't take photos of some of the most interesting places that I ride in, but the Streetview cars have been almost everywhere in the UK now so it is usually possible to find a picture to use. The only rule is that you should have actually ridden the road at some time or another - we could all scour Streetview for some obscure lane that nobody on CycleChat would ever have been to! 

If you _do _use a Streetview picture, you need to scroll, zoom, and crop the picture to cut out any identifying map or text. The picture below would not be much use, for obvious reasons...






So it needs to be something like this...


----------



## Trickedem (6 Aug 2020)

I'm new to this thread, so this view may have come up before. It is well known to some riders who like a real challenge.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I'm new to this thread, so this view may have come up before. It is well known to some riders who like a real challenge.
> View attachment 540086


The nature of the game is the person who correctly identifies the previous road, gets to post their road, rather than a free for all... so Aravis' road in post #658 needs to be correctly identified first before the next picture is posted.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I'm new to this thread, so this view may have come up before. It is well known to some riders who like a real challenge.
> View attachment 540086


The first rule of _Name That Road Club_ is that the person who identified the previous road gets to post the next one.
The second rule of _Name That Road Club_ is that the person who identified the previous road gets to post the next one...



Nice road though... Save it for the right moment! 

Curses - @MontyVeda's turbo-typing beats me again!


----------



## Aravis (6 Aug 2020)

To help folks towards the right area, someone passing the spot I was at might well be travelling to or from the highest road pass in South Wales (I think that's _true_) - but I wasn't on that occasion.


----------



## Trickedem (6 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> The first rule of _Name That Road Club_ is that the person who identified the previous road gets to post the next one.
> The second rule of _Name That Road Club_ is that the person who identified the previous road gets to post the next one...
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry


----------



## ColinJ (6 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Sorry


The third rule of _Name That Road Club_ is ... don't worry about it, and remember to repost your lovely road picture at the earliest legitimate opportunity!


----------



## Trickedem (6 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> The third rule of _Name That Road Club_ is ... don't worry about it, and remember to repost your lovely road picture at the earliest legitimate opportunity!


I've spent a pleasant hour looking at the OS maps for South Wales. Could be the next tour!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I've spent a pleasant hour looking at the OS maps for South Wales. Could be the next tour!


@MontyVeda's recent offering had the same effect on me with Cumbria!

That is what I like about this game. It wouldn't be much fun if somebody guessed the road each time in a couple of minutes.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> @MontyVeda's recent offering had the same effect on me with Cumbria!
> 
> That is what I like about this game. *It wouldn't be much fun if somebody guessed the road each time in a couple of minutes.*


...or discovered the locations with a quick fluky google


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> To help folks towards the right area, someone passing the spot I was at might well be travelling to or from the highest road pass in South Wales (I think that's _true_) - but I wasn't on that occasion.


Would that be the Gospel Pass?


----------



## Trickedem (7 Aug 2020)

i


MontyVeda said:


> Would that be the Gospel Pass?


I assumed it was Gospel Pass, but could find anywhere that looked like this.


----------



## Aravis (7 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Would that be the Gospel Pass?


Indeed it is. So basically, from the information given, the picture is of somewhere in the Black Mountains.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I assumed it was Gospel Pass, but could find anywhere that looked like this.


Yup, I've searched extensively between there and Gloucester but found nothing... It's a good job i like glaring at maps.


----------



## Aravis (7 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Yup, I've searched extensively between there and Gloucester but found nothing... It's a good job i like glaring at maps.


Go the other way a little bit. 

On this ride I didn't go over it.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> Go the other way a little bit.
> 
> On this ride I didn't go over it.


It is a bit like _The Golden Shot_ - left a bit; stop; right a bit; stop; up a bit; I said UP!!!; down a bit; stop; FIRE!!!!


----------



## Aravis (7 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It is a bit like _The Golden Shot_ - left a bit; stop; right a bit; stop; up a bit; I said UP!!!; down a bit; stop; FIRE!!!!


When you've set the problem, it's often impossible to tell if folks are enjoying the challenge or getting totally ****ed off.


----------



## Trickedem (7 Aug 2020)

Llangenny, to the East of Crickohowell


----------



## figbat (7 Aug 2020)

Great! But where is it?! We need closure here!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2020)

Looks like we are going to be back on @Trickedem's hilly road photo very shortly!


----------



## Trickedem (7 Aug 2020)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...E6AJAuH3w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en&authuser=0


----------



## Aravis (7 Aug 2020)

Well done, @Trickedem, over to you. As you quickly find on this thread, some work better than others and it's hard to tell in advance. I was hoping this one would look as though it's in a village, which would help to narrow things down. Here's an extract from O/S:





The N/S road through Llangenny is part of a very useful route around the Sugar Loaf, and if you were, say, heading from the Gospel Pass to the Tumble, unless you particularly wanted to go through Abergavenny it's probably the way you'd go. Or Llanelly Hill instead of the Tumble if you're proper hard (I never was).

But while I'm here, I'd also like to draw attention to hill next to the blue number 16, which I don't seem to be able to find on any "hardest climb" list, or even find a name for. I've tackled it successfully in a motorized vehicle; the evidence from RwGPS suggests it's every bit as tough as Llanelly, and it's much more rural. At the top there are several miles of old tramway heading round to Brynmawr.

All blasts from the past as far as I'm concerned. I'm a hill avoider nowadays.

Edit: the Llanelly Hill I'm talking about is not the one going through Llanelly village in the map above - confusing or what? It's a few miles further south.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Llangenny, to the East of Crickohowell
> View attachment 540287


I went over there but dismissed it because i wasn't looking for a bridge over the river, assuming the road continued along the bank... but on closer inspection of Aravis' picture, i can now just about make out the bridge through the trees. 

Well done!


----------



## Trickedem (7 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I'm new to this thread, so this view may have come up before. It is well known to some riders who like a real challenge.
> View attachment 540086


I suppose a couple of clues might help. It is North of @Aravis 's picture and is well known on the route of one of the toughest bike rides in Wales.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Aug 2020)

Is that the mountain Road up from Machynthlleth?


----------



## Trickedem (7 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Is that the mountain Road up from Machynthlleth?


More down to Machynthlleth, but yes it is that road.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Aug 2020)

Dang! Initially i was thinking Helvellyn from the NE but after searching for Aravis' road, i decided it was the Black Mountains... at least i got the country


----------



## Trickedem (7 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> More down to Machynthlleth, but yes it is that road.


It's part of the route of the Bryan Chapman Memorial 600k Audax. It is a long climb up from LLanidloes, but the descent is magnificent.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Aug 2020)

Hmmm. I guess it's my turn. Are foreign roads allowed?


----------



## Trickedem (7 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> Well done, @Trickedem, over to you. As you quickly find on this thread, some work better than others and it's hard to tell in advance. I was hoping this one would look as though it's in a village, which would help to narrow things down. Here's an extract from O/S:
> 
> View attachment 540288
> 
> ...


Just looked at that climb. It is a beast. There is a Strava segment


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Aug 2020)

Here we go.

You might recognise at least one of the riders as well as the road...


----------



## Venod (7 Aug 2020)

Its Water Lane Wilmslow with Cav.


----------



## Aravis (7 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Just looked at that climb. It is a beast. There is a Strava segment


That isn't the one I meant, but it's a very good one, which, surprisingly, I have actually climbed. But the evidence isn't there, and you know what that means...

I don't think I can search Strava segments these days, so I plotted the one I was talking about in RwGPS. That's 190m of climb in 1.3km, which, dare I say it, puts it close to the Hardknott class.

But for some reason I've not been able to find any mention of it anywhere, whereas the nearby and comparable Llanelly Hill is on everyone's list.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Its Water Lane Wilmslow with Cav.
> 
> View attachment 540373



Right on location and rider. Your turn


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Hmmm. I guess it's my turn. Are foreign roads allowed?


I know you've already posted one now, but for the record, no - let's stick to UK roads. It would get a bit crazy if any road in the world were allowed... Obviously, you could pick a very well-known foreign road such as the Champs-Élysées but otherwise we wouldn't stand a chance. Backstreet in an obscure village in Patagonia, anyone?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> I don't think I can search Strava segments these days, so I plotted the one I was talking about in RwGPS. That's 190m of climb in 1.3km, which, dare I say it, puts it close to the Hardknott class.


I plotted it on my OS map and make it even tougher than that - 202m in 1.28 km, an average gradient of 15.8%!






PS I just compared that to some local toughies...

Doghouse Lane (back of Todmorden railway station) has a very tough start which averages 14.1% for about 0.93 km, and then continues up less steeply for another km or so.

Mytholm Steeps (Hebden Bridge) has a similarly hard start averaging 13% for 1.5 km, and then continues at a lesser gradient. The first 850 metres average 16%. So, the Welsh climb is about the same gradient, but 50% longer. That is hard!

Cross Stone Road/Hey Head Lane (Todmorden) averages 12.3% for the first km, 11.1% for the whole 2.4 km climb. It should have featured on the Tour de Yorkshire this year, but Coronavirus put a stop to that. Hopefully in 2021 instead?


----------



## Venod (7 Aug 2020)

Ok only clue for now it was a ride from home.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Aug 2020)

By the power of google... that'll be Marsh Lane in Wistow, North Yorks... only on Streetview, there's no beacon... 





...clearly the same place though  Interesting that that ditch is called 'Old Course of River Ouse'.

Big day at work tomorrow and gardening for mother on Sunday... so_ first come first served_ on posting the next instalment of @ColinJ's wonderful _Name That Road_ game.

Swift work @Venod ...68 mins to name Roubaixtuesday's road... Is that a record in this thread?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> By the power of google... that'll be Marsh Lane in Wistow, North Yorks... only on Streetview, there's no beacon...


By the still-mighty power of Google, the reason that there is no beacon in that image is because the car went down there in 2011, but the beacon was put in place for the 2012 Diamond Jubilee! 

I'll let someone else volunteer a photo this time...

PS I have no idea why the Nepalese FB page appeared in the search results!


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Aug 2020)

I'm confident that there are enough details in this image to narrow it down adequately. I've cycled along this road but it's not my photo and I had to work it out myself.


----------



## Venod (8 Aug 2020)

Well done @MontyVeda I thought I might have to provide more clues, did you recognise the location ?

Roubaixtuesdays was simply a matter of googling Aston Martin dealership images, good job it wasn't a Ford dealership in the pic


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Well done @MontyVeda I thought I might have to provide more clues, did you recognise the location ?
> 
> Roubaixtuesdays was simply a matter of googling Aston Martin dealership images, good job it wasn't a Ford dealership in the pic


initially I was thinking much further north, around Catterick / Newton-le-Willows... but an image search for 'jubilee beacons yorkshire' nailed it


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Aug 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> I'm confident that there are enough details in this image to narrow it down adequately. I've cycled along this road but it's not my photo and I had to work it out myself.
> 
> View attachment 540411


The two masts on the lefthand fell are making me think of Whin Fell that overlooks Grayrigg near Kendall... but the google car drove around there on a gloomy day with low cloud so streetview is giving me no clues. That landscape looks Dalesy or Howgills to me.


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Aug 2020)

!!! 
Have you been looking at my Stava data? There is a service road up to those masts on Whin Fell. I'd never been up it until six days ago. The two masts do, given the limits of resolution in the photo above, look very similar, but I'm afraid that's not what it is. The masts are, however, most certainly a key clue. I'll agree that the landscape looks a bit like the Dales or Howgills, but it's not. 

This is quite difficult so I'll make it far less so by saying that it was taken on an island markedly smaller than the island of Great Britain.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Aug 2020)

I'm strava-ignorant I'm afraid. I always look out for those masts because they overlook Grayrigg which is where my grandparents met, working on the land army during WWII, and is where my granddad's buried. I'll follow your next clue which I think i know where you're hinting at.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Aug 2020)

Well if nothing else... I'd love to cycle the Druidale Road on the Isle of Man, but I pretty sure I'm on the wrong island.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Well if nothing else... I'd love to cycle the Druidale Road on the Isle of Man, but I pretty sure I'm on the wrong island.


I was just looking at the Isle of Man and thinking that I'd like to take a bicycle there one day. Do motorcyclists treat it like the TT all year round though?

I'll have another go at finding the road later if nobody else has.


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> ... pretty sure I'm on the wrong island.


Correct - it's *not *the Isle of Man.


----------



## Venod (9 Aug 2020)

My initial thoughts were Swaledale, but from the clues I have now convinced myself its the road to Glenmore on Skye but I can't make it fit on Google Streetview, am I even on the right Island.


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> ... on Skye but I can't make it fit on Google Streetview, am I even on the right Island.


Nope - not Skye. That's a rather fine road though :-)


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Aug 2020)

OT, but I'd love to cycle Skye, but having been driven from Lochalsh to Uig... the A87 looks a like a road that's worth avoiding at all costs, yet appears unavoidable for most routes around the island.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was just looking at the Isle of Man and thinking that I'd like to take a bicycle there one day.* Do motorcyclists treat it like the TT all year round though?*
> 
> I'll have another go at finding the road later if nobody else has.


Possibly, but as I understand it, the island is pretty quiet when the TT's not on.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Possibly, but as I understand it, the island is pretty quiet when the TT's not on.


THIS COUPLE enjoyed it...


Blog post said:


> *Cycling on the Isle of Man*
> 
> It is sooo good. Funny as it may sound, but cycling on the Isle of Man felt very much like cycling in Estonia (quiet and peaceful) and in the Basque country (architecture and roads) at the same time – not mentioning the striking resemblance to Icelandic sceneries. I’m not sure that we have already experienced such respectful drivers – not a single uncomfortable overtake or an awkward honk sound. 100% safety.


----------



## Venod (9 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> the A87 looks a like a road that's worth avoiding at all costs,



There appeared to be a widespread disregard for speedlimits when I drove up to Portree, I have never cycled on the island though. although I have on the turbo.


----------



## Aravis (9 Aug 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> This is quite difficult so I'll make it far less so by saying that it was taken on an island markedly smaller than the island of Great Britain.


Put like that, my first guess would be Ireland. So, for the rules of the game, Northern Ireland. If so, I have some maps that might help. By the time I've dug them out I'll probably know it's not.


----------



## slow scot (9 Aug 2020)

Is it Shetland? Could be up in Unst or maybe Yell. Has that feel about it.
Hope I'm wrong, as I've no photos to post! Looks a lovely road wherever it is.


----------



## Aravis (9 Aug 2020)

slow scot said:


> Is it Shetland? Could be up in Unst or maybe Yell. Has that feel about it.
> Hope I'm wrong, as I've no photos to post! Looks a lovely road wherever it is.


Not Ireland then. 







A little south from Voe, looking north, on Mainland.

I don't think I solved that one, so over to @slow scot? See recent pages for interpretation of the rules. Essentially a screen grab is OK provided you've actually cycled the route.


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Aug 2020)

That looks right, but it's not 'a little south from Voe', unless you mean 'a little south from *a* voe?

Let me just check and I'll edit this in a few minutes....

EDIT: correct - comments below.


----------



## slow scot (9 Aug 2020)

Hate to be a party pooper, but I was nowhere near the correct road! OK, I thought it was Shetland right enough, but I was an island, or two, out. I cannot claim total credit for this.
Also, I'm fairly new to computers, and I don't even understand what "screen grabbing" really means. But I just love this thread and the wide choice of roads, and would appreciate it if someone else would put one up.


----------



## Aravis (9 Aug 2020)

The grid reference is approximately 332798, and the road is the A970. I can see a place called Voe about a mile north by the lochside. Is that right?

If it's any help I do have another lined up which has a clue anyone can search for!


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Aug 2020)

@Aravis : yes, that is it. I was just unaware that there's a place called Voe there. There is also another, and rather larger one about 20km south. 'Voe' is Shetlandish for 'inlet', or similar, so the word appears rather a lot since there are a fair few inlets around. i was also looking for the distinctive, sloping fence end on the right, which is a little further back along the road from your screenshot. Here: https://tinyurl.com/y2d9f8je 

Not one of the larger A roads in the UK, that one; (at least not by the time it gets to there anyway! 

Over to you @Aravis, given the discussion above.


----------



## Aravis (9 Aug 2020)

Here you are then:


----------



## Venod (9 Aug 2020)

Its Ampney St Peter just of the A417.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Its Ampney St Peter just of the A417.


_After _they painted the post box gold - HERE it is before...!


----------



## Venod (9 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> _After _they painted the post box gold - HERE it is before...!



Yes I got it on Google maps but I am having difficulty saving a screenshot.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Yes I got it on Google maps but I am having difficulty saving a screenshot.


I use the PrtScr key, then paste the image into a graphic app in which I crop and resize it, before dragging it into the post edit box.


----------



## Aravis (9 Aug 2020)

Well that wasn't too hard, was it. A win for @Venod.

Here is the dedication. The lady is now Laura Tomlinson, a bit easier to remember and if you ever find your way onto _Pointless_ it might even win you some money.


----------



## Venod (9 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I use the PrtScr key, then paste the image into a graphic app in which I crop and resize it, before dragging it into the post edit box.



I have just done that for the next pic, but I am sure I have pasted a screenshot straight into a post before.


----------



## Venod (9 Aug 2020)

Here is the next one excellent cycling area for anyone who's never been.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> I have just done that for the next pic, but I am sure I have pasted a screenshot straight into a post before.


PrtScr, put cursor where you want it in your new post, Ctrl-V. Example...



Just below?





Yes - that works!


----------



## Venod (9 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - that works


I know you have not posed this as part of the game, but is it the A828 going north from Connel in Scotland.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> I know you have not posed this as part of the game, but is it the A828 going north from Connel in Scotland.


It _is_. (The file name in the top left is a bit of a giveaway!)

I was once having a meal with some members of the Scottish side of my family in a pub in Connel and spotted an old black and white photograph on the wall showing the construction of the bridge in 1902-3. One of the steel erectors in the picture turned out to be a relative.

Steam trains were still using the then railway line over the bridge when I used to go up for my annual 6 week holiday in Scotland every summer as a child. Traffic lights controlled access to the bridge for motor vehicles.

Oh, wow - I just found some very old footage of trains using the bridge at that time!


----------



## Venod (9 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It _is_. (The file name in the top left is a bit of a giveaway!)


Didn't see that, I have only been over it once, it must have left an impression


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> I know you have not posed this as part of the game, but is it the A828 going north from Connel in Scotland.


Q: How far is it from Connel to North Connel?

A1: About 0.5 km. (Over the bridge.)
A2: About 143 km via Tyndrum and Glencoe. (When an unobservant driver got his over-height truck wedged under the metalwork of the bridge!)


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Here is the next one excellent cycling area for anyone who's never been.


Has a look of the Yorkshire Wolds about it. Fimber, Thixendale, Wharram Percy. Round there.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Aug 2020)

Huggate Hill, Thixendale


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Huggate Hill, Thixendale
> 
> View attachment 540878


I was randomly looking for Venod's beacon a stone's throw away from there around Fridaythorpe... the landscape is fascinating in that area. Formed by glacial retreat, i guess?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Aug 2020)

I think this will be another easy one.


----------



## Venod (10 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Huggate Hill, Thixendale



Correct I have struggled up Hungate bank several times, MTB riding is also good in that area some good tracks and the dry valleys are wonderfull.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Correct I have struggled up Hungate bank several times, MTB riding is also good in that area some good tracks and the dry valleys are wonderfull.



I've never cycled around there; looks super but very odd landscape with a field in the bottom of a dry valley!


----------



## Aravis (10 Aug 2020)

A wild guess - is it the climb up Great Dun Fell?


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Aug 2020)

Where ever it is @roubaixtuesday ... i presume it gets a lot of snow?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> A wild guess - is it the climb up Great Dun Fell?



Yes, it is indeed, I thought that might be rumbled fairly quickly. You can see the radar dome on the horizon. 

Wonderful car free road with a perfect surface, a "must do" for any hill enthusiast, but low gears essential. 

Your turn.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Yes, it is indeed, I thought that might be rumbled fairly quickly. You can see the radar dome on the horizon.
> 
> Wonderful car free road with a perfect surface, a "must do" for any hill enthusiast, but low gears essential.
> 
> Your turn.


Another localish spot i keep meaning to explore. My granddad's family have farmed at the bottom if that hill (ish... Long Marton) since the 16th century... and High Cup Nick is is a fine looking example of a glacial valley.


----------



## Aravis (10 Aug 2020)

I wasn't sure about Great Dun - the Streetview I was looking at didn't extend far enough up and lower down it doesn't look such a wide road, but the contours on O/S looked about right.

Here's my next offering, from a memorable ride a few years ago, part of a notable sequence:


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I've never cycled around there; looks super but very odd landscape with a field in the bottom of a dry valley!


I've walked round there quite a bit. I recognised the rather odd valley shape. I hope I get half a point for recognising the area. It's the closest I've ever got.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've walked round there quite a bit. I recognised the rather odd valley shape. I hope I get half a point for recognising the area. It's the closest I've ever got.



I would never have got it without your guess - the OS maps online made finding it very easy once I knew where to look


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I've never cycled around there; looks super but very odd landscape with a field in the bottom of a dry valley!


Very odd indeed! I wasn't sure what I was looking at there.


Aravis said:


> A wild guess - is it the climb up Great Dun Fell?





roubaixtuesday said:


> Wonderful car free road with a perfect surface, a "must do" for any hill enthusiast, but low gears essential.


I have toyed with doing a really hard forum ride loop taking that in but it would be dependent on me being much fitter than I have been in recent years. I would have a lot of travelling to do to get there and back so I would probably aim to go up there for a long weekend. It would be a bit dodgy if the weather turned nasty on the day.

The descent off Great Dun Fell could be pretty scary if you didn't do a lot of braking! I have just done a short local descent at about half that gradient and was almost wiped out by a sheep that had been hiding behind a large rock...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Very odd indeed! I wasn't sure what I was looking at there.
> 
> 
> I have toyed with doing a really hard forum ride loop taking that in but it would be dependent on me being much fitter than I have been in recent years. I would have a lot of travelling to do to get there and back so I would probably aim to go up there for a long weekend. It would be a bit dodgy if the weather turned nasty on the day.
> ...



We did Great Dun on a day trip to Sedburgh: up the Lune gorge, over to Knock, up and down Great Dun, Brough, Tan Hill, Kirkby Stephen and back to Sedburgh.

A magnificent if rather epic day out. 

The descent from Great Dun is *very* fast if you want, and car free, but does feature a lot of sheep. It's the only UK descent I've ever done which is long and fast enough to feel the temperature rising as you come down. 

I'd say it's the single toughest ascent I've ever done on a bike bar none: long, very steep and highly exposed to the wind. Awesome views across the lake district.


----------



## Venod (10 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Very odd indeed! I wasn't sure what I was looking at there.



That road in the valley is part of National Cycle Route 167

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Cycle_Route_167


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The descent from Great Dun is *very* fast if you want, and car free, but does feature a lot of sheep. It's the only UK descent I've ever done which is long and fast enough to feel the temperature rising as you come down.


And _ear-popping-tastic_! My biggest local descents are only 300-350 m of elevation loss but that's enough to make my ears pop if I do them quickly.


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> I wasn't sure about Great Dun - the Streetview I was looking at didn't extend far enough up and lower down it doesn't look such a wide road, but the contours on O/S looked about right.



That view, as with the Streetview images, is misleading, in part due to the lay-by it was taken from. The road is a narrow single track all the way up. Narrow enough that a bike and a small van type thing can't comfortably pass. I know this since I've encountered such vehicles most times I've been up it and the lay-bys are definitely useful !


----------



## All uphill (10 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> I wasn't sure about Great Dun - the Streetview I was looking at didn't extend far enough up and lower down it doesn't look such a wide road, but the contours on O/S looked about right.
> 
> Here's my next offering, from a memorable ride a few years ago, part of a notable sequence:
> 
> View attachment 540899


No idea, but that is lovely!

The rocks in the field make me think it is an area where there were glaciers in the last ice age.


----------



## Aravis (10 Aug 2020)

All uphill said:


> No idea, but that is lovely!
> 
> The rocks in the field make me think it is an area where there were glaciers in the last ice age.


The rocks, unsurprisingly, are the big clue. They have a very particular name, which I'm pretty sure everyone will recognise.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> The rocks, unsurprisingly, are the big clue. They have a very particular name, which I'm pretty sure everyone will recognise.



Is it Stonehenge ??


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Aug 2020)

All uphill said:


> No idea, but that is lovely!
> 
> The rocks in the field make me think it is an area where there were glaciers in the last ice age.


So somewhere north of London and Bristol then


----------



## Aravis (10 Aug 2020)

Stonehenge is a better lead than glaciation, I think. But it's not particularly close to the Wiltshire monument.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> I know this since I've encountered such vehicles most times I've been up it and the lay-bys are definitely useful !


Blimey, you make it sound like something that you ride up once a month! How many times have you tackled it?

I'd like to do it at least once, but only if I can get my weight back down below 80 kgs, sort my back problems out, and get plenty of riding in for a few months beforehand. I'm not prepared to make the effort to travel there only to have to half kill myself to get up the climb.


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Aug 2020)

Seven I think. I know someone who's done it twenty five times at last count, and he lives fairly close to me. The trouble is that the summit is 80km from home, so it's not entirely casual. You'd make it fairly comfortably at your normal fitness levels. It doesn't get disastrously steep; it just goes on a long time. Admittedly, the hard bit is about 1,5km long and at about 2/3 of the distance and then the last few hundred metres is needlessly steep all of a sudden, after a bit of a rest. A forum ride up there would certainly be entertaining


----------



## figbat (10 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> I wasn't sure about Great Dun - the Streetview I was looking at didn't extend far enough up and lower down it doesn't look such a wide road, but the contours on O/S looked about right.
> 
> Here's my next offering, from a memorable ride a few years ago, part of a notable sequence:
> 
> View attachment 540899


This is the first one I have recognised by sight. It‘s the B4000 from Lambourn to Ashbury, by the Ashdown House. Those are some of the sarsen stones that are scattered about this area.


----------



## robjh (10 Aug 2020)

figbat said:


> This is the first one I have recognised by sight. It‘s the B4000 from Lambourn to Ashbury, by the Ashdown House. Those are some of the sarsen stones that are scattered about this area.
> View attachment 540982


I worked in Swindon for a while a few years back and used to stay out near Ashbury - I loved riding that road over to Lambourn.


----------



## Aravis (10 Aug 2020)

Absolutely right, @figbat. I'm glad it was recognisable. Your choice now.

It seemed amusing at the time, so here's a link to that day's entry in _Your ride today..._ 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-979#post-4941663

I also nominated that road as my choice in a "Your favourite road" thread a while back. A little bit of perfection, and it keeps it up most of the way to Newbury.


----------



## figbat (10 Aug 2020)

Trawling my meagre photo bank - hopefully this works:


----------



## Trickedem (11 Aug 2020)

figbat said:


> Trawling my meagre photo bank - hopefully this works:
> View attachment 540990


Is this is Oxfordshire? is that a mast or a pylon?


----------



## figbat (11 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Is this is Oxfordshire? is that a mast or a pylon?


Most of what you can see is Oxfordshire but I have worked out that the bike is not parked in Oxfordshire. It is _very _close though.
The mast is a "wireless station".


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Aug 2020)

figbat said:


> Most of what you can see is Oxfordshire but I have worked out that the bike is not parked in Oxfordshire. It is _very _close though.
> The mast is a "wireless station".



So... from the sun's direction you're probably heading north into Oxfordshire, with mast visible and woods both side of the road. 

B4494 heading towards Wantage?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> So... from the sun's direction you're probably heading north into Oxfordshire, with mast visible and woods both side of the road.
> 
> B4494 heading towards Wantage?


You could be onto something there...


----------



## figbat (11 Aug 2020)

Yep - that's it! From what I can make out my bike is parked inside West Berkshire by just a few metres.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Aug 2020)

OK, so this might also be very easy...

How about some pavé?


----------



## Aravis (11 Aug 2020)

I think that is the Shibden Wall, at the bottom of the cobbled section. The funny-shaped dry stone wall on the right is a match for the image on Streetview.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> I think that is the Shibden Wall, at the bottom of the cobbled section. The funny-shaped dry stone wall on the right is a match for the image on Streetview.


You get about a bit...You seem to recognise roads all over the country! 

I have neglected most of the cobbled climbs round here, including that one. The only one that I do (fairly) regularly is the shortish stretch of cobbles up through Heptonstall (and it usually _is _UP because descending on cobbles isn't my favourite thing, especially when they are wet).

That looks _SERIOUSLY _hard!!!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2020)

PS I just read the comments for that video - the rider climbed it in a 39/28 gear!


----------



## Aravis (11 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You get about a bit...You seem to recognise roads all over the country!


I remember it from the Kelloggs Tour, possibly 1988. Liggett did a big anticipatory feature on it. Then not long afterwards on one of my tours I noticed I was riding past the top of it. Apart from the Hovis hill in Shaftesbury it the only name I ever think of when cobbles get mentioned regarding a UK road.

Now, just in case they're getting too easy, I'll try this one. It'll need a clue - I was on a day ride, but I'd lugged myself quite a long way 
to get here:


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> I think that is the Shibden Wall, at the bottom of the cobbled section. The funny-shaped dry stone wall on the right is a match for the image on Streetview.



You think correctly. Either you're far too good at this, or my roads are far too obvious


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> PS I just read the comments for that video - the rider climbed it in a 39/28 gear!



34/28 for me. Probably the longest cobbled climb I've done, but not as bad as it looks in all honesty.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> 34/28 for me. Probably the longest cobbled climb I've done, but not as bad as it looks in all honesty.


Tell that to the guy walking up with the mountain bike in the video! 

I use 28/30 for the steep stuff these days and I have never climbed a long, steep stretch of cobbles. I feel that I am going to have to ride over and tackle Shibden Wall at least _once_. 

I also ought to have a look at Trooper Lane while I am over there...



(Cheeky rest on side street at 7:22!)

Hmm... Maybe _not_!


----------



## robjh (13 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> I remember it from the Kelloggs Tour, possibly 1988. Liggett did a big anticipatory feature on it. Then not long afterwards on one of my tours I noticed I was riding past the top of it. Apart from the Hovis hill in Shaftesbury it the only name I ever think of when cobbles get mentioned regarding a UK road.
> 
> Now, just in case they're getting too easy, I'll try this one. It'll need a clue - I was on a day ride, but I'd lugged myself quite a long way
> to get here:
> ...


Nice road @Aravis, but still not very clue-full. I'll guess it's within about 80 miles of Gloucester; and those _could_ be the parapets of a railway bridge - but might just be walls. I feel I'm not getting very close.


----------



## Aravis (14 Aug 2020)

robjh said:


> Nice road @Aravis, but still not very clue-full. I'll guess it's within about 80 miles of Gloucester; and those _could_ be the parapets of a railway bridge - but might just be walls. I feel I'm not getting very close.


Indeed. I won't let this one drag on too long, but perhaps I've given a bit of time for people to think of others?

Turn to your left, and this is the view. Again, very nice but not particularly clueful:






Recognising the river will be a huge help, hence the clue in the original post...


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> Indeed. I won't let this one drag on too long, but perhaps I've given a bit of time for people to think of others?
> 
> Turn to your left, and this is the view. Again, very nice but not particularly clueful:
> 
> ...



I recognised the clue of the river name, but was looking the wrong side of Leominster 

https://www.google.com/maps/@52.254...4!1s34emXYmO4oYkZAxXWoSxEg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Aug 2020)

This is one you will recognise if you have ridden it, although the road surface has been cleaned up since Google visited. 





To make it a little easier for those not lucky enough to have not ridden it, Simon Warren has a nearby climb in his top 20 list, but he should have picked this one instead.


----------



## Aravis (14 Aug 2020)

Well done @Milkfloat. The location is the village of Kingsland, a few miles upstream from Leominster, on the road heading to Yarpole. It's a very pleasant area which I'm glad to draw attention to. Both the Lugg and its tributary, the Arrow. enable you get quite deep into the hills with tackling anything arduous - my sort of roads, really.

I see you've already posted the next. I shall have to follow the clues.


----------



## Solocle (14 Aug 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> This is one you will recognise if you have ridden it, although the road surface has been cleaned up since Google visited.
> View attachment 541594
> 
> 
> To make it a little easier for those not lucky enough to have not ridden it, Simon Warren has a nearby climb in his top 20 list, but he should have picked this one instead.


Top 20... is it in Devon?


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Aug 2020)

Sorry, I should have written first 20 rather than top. So to make it a little easier, Warren‘s climb and another very close to it have hosted the National Hill Climb Championship multiple times. However, my climb has never hosted it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Aug 2020)

Got it. The road doesn't seem to have a name but it goes through Lark Stoke near Ilmington. Which is near Chipping Campden, which is near to Dover's Hill in Gloucestershire which is Simon Warren's #13


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Aug 2020)

I took this in 2016. It's an exercise in perspective for cycling artists.






I could have gone and visited Big Ears nearby, but on that day I chose not to.

PS I think I'd best retire from this thread now I've got one. It's a hideous time waster!!


----------



## Trickedem (14 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I took this in 2016. It's an exercise in perspective for cycling artists.
> 
> View attachment 541712
> 
> ...


I recognise that road! Flat with lots of pylons in the distance. It's the road towards Dungeness and never seems to have a tailwind.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.9...BtMDFg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB&authuser=0


----------



## Solocle (14 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I recognise that road! Flat with lots of pylons in the distance. It's the road towards Dungeness and never seems to have a tailwind.
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.9...BtMDFg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB&authuser=0


Drat




Reminded me of Poole Harbour a bit


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Aug 2020)

Well done @Trickedem 

You didn't need the clue, but in case anyone is interested the Big Ears are: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acoustic_mirror


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well done @Trickedem
> 
> You didn't need the clue, but in case anyone is interested the Big Ears are: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acoustic_mirror



Ha ha I was searching for the Noddy theme park!


----------



## Trickedem (14 Aug 2020)

This is a long way from home for me. I can report that on the same ride I went through a village famous for a horse event. I also rode quite a distance along an old railway and beside a river with a fairly short name.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> This is a long way from home for me. I can report that on the same ride I went through a village famous for a horse event. I also rode quite a distance along an old railway and beside a river with a fairly short name.
> View attachment 541716



Damn you I cycled past that on a dinner dart to / from an Audax reunion. But can’t find the place on Google. Will have to look on OS as it’s location is distinctive when viewing the contours where it is located.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2020)

Got it with OS on bing maps

Bowden Hill - I was scrolling the zoomed out Bing OS map and name jumped out at me.

https://goo.gl/maps/eQ6SGJTnqGp7H2Ew5

I will post a road tomorrow when on PC with access to photos.


----------



## Trickedem (14 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Got it with OS on bing maps
> 
> Bowden Hill - I was scrolling the zoomed out Bing OS map and name jumped out at me.
> 
> ...


Well done. A cracking hill with great views


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Well done. A cracking hill with great views



Yep rode it both ways and enjoyed it each end of the weekend.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Aug 2020)

Right here goes.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Right here goes.
> 
> View attachment 541787


a horizon that flat instantly makes me think of The Fens, and it seems to be sloping left to right, so I'm guessing you're heading west


----------



## Venod (15 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> a horizon that flat instantly makes me think of The Fens



I immediatly thought Lincolnshire, there's a Power Station or something to the right could be West Burton or Cottam, then again I may be miles out.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> I immediatly thought Lincolnshire, *there's a Power Station or something to the right *could be West Burton or Cottam, then again In I may be miles out.


I was thinking windfarm.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> a horizon that flat instantly makes me think of The Fens, and it seems to be sloping left to right, so I'm guessing you're heading west



Correct on both counts even if the slope comment is tongue in cheek.


----------



## Solocle (15 Aug 2020)

Forty Foot Bank?

(Ramsey Forty Foot)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Aug 2020)

Solocle said:


> Forty Foot Bank?
> 
> (Ramsey Forty Foot)
> View attachment 541806



Bang on


----------



## Solocle (15 Aug 2020)

First time, so hopefully this is a good one!


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Aug 2020)

is it just me who checks the image name, just in case it's called B4027.jpg


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> is it just me who checks the image name, just in case it's called B4027.jpg


Tests Monty's technique... 






PS Ha ha - it works! All road pictures in future will be renamed to _Unknown road #1_ etc.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Bang on


I was looking at a potential road in the Fens called Twenty Foot BankRoad... do i get a consolation prize? 

I'm actually more interested in the names of those roads... any ideas?


----------



## Solocle (17 Aug 2020)

A clue - it's in Dorset, I was on a moderately long ride, and, although it may look like an A road, it isn't.


----------



## figbat (17 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah. So my theory of an A road in Wiltshire was wrong on both counts!


I could have sworn it was somewhere on the Oxon/Berks borders - I even started hunting along the roads I thought it might be - but apparently not.


----------



## Solocle (17 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah. So my theory of an A road in Wiltshire was wrong on both counts!



If it's any consolation, and as another hint to my general location, this was an A road in Wiltshire, on a Veloviewer tiling ride.

But no prizes for working this one out!


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Aug 2020)

right I'm just going to take a wild stab at this... is it the B4027?


----------



## figbat (17 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> right I'm just going to take a wild stab at this... is it the B4027?


Which one?


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Aug 2020)

erm... the one in Dorset?


----------



## figbat (17 Aug 2020)

Funnily enough there are actually two B4027s, but neither are in Dorset. One in Oxfordshire and one in Warwickshire but not connected and never were.


----------



## Solocle (17 Aug 2020)

figbat said:


> Funnily enough there are actually two B4027s, but neither are in Dorset. One in Oxfordshire and one in Warwickshire but not connected and never were.


Yep, not the B4027.


----------



## Aravis (17 Aug 2020)

I've searched every road in Dorset several times, and have yet to find a serious candidate. 

My next one's going to be really hard.


----------



## Solocle (17 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> I've searched every road in Dorset several times, and have yet to find a serious candidate.
> 
> My next one's going to be really hard.


OK, I'll help narrow it down, since I've already mentioned Veloviewer, and posted this information in the VeloViewer thread:





It's one of these roads


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Aug 2020)

well that's narrowed it down a bit


----------



## Willd (17 Aug 2020)

Anorak on  the B4027 in Warwickshire is now the B4428 Anorak off


----------



## Aravis (17 Aug 2020)

Just needed the right clue...






Recognising that we're looking northwards was crucial.


----------



## Solocle (17 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> Just needed the right clue...
> 
> View attachment 542181
> 
> ...


That's the one! The C12...

Looking east on that ride:





Looking forward to what devilry you have in store


----------



## Aravis (18 Aug 2020)

Hmmm. I woke up this morning thinking I'd picked the wrong one for the next puzzle. Then when I logged on I found I'd failed to post it. So I can change my mind.

When I found this picture I wasn't sure exactly where it was taken, but when I figured it out I realised I did ride this way once - or tried to anyway:


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Aug 2020)

Devils Elbow, above Llanwrtyd Wells-Tregaron?


----------



## Aravis (18 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Devils Elbow, above Llanwrtyd Wells-Tregaron?


Do you mean the Devil's Staircase, the first of the severe climbs you hit heading west from Abergwesyn? It isn't that.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> Do you mean the Devil's Staircase, the first of the severe climbs you hit heading west from Abergwesyn? It isn't that.



Elbow, staircase, they're all the same 

Thought it was a long shot.


----------



## Aravis (18 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Elbow, staircase, they're all the same
> 
> Thought it was a long shot.


I think the one that's usually called the Devil's Elbow is a bit further south, between Sennybridge and Ystradfellte.

Don't give up hope though. You might've been nearer than you think.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> You might've been nearer than you think



Well, it did look like Wales.

But I can't find it - looking at the shadows we're most likely looking East and nothing is an obvious match to the roads/forest land.

So I'll take a guess at the upper Severn Valley above Llanidloes, though I'm almost sure it's wrong.


----------



## Aravis (18 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well, it did look like Wales.
> 
> But I can't find it - looking at the shadows we're most likely looking East and nothing is an obvious match to the roads/forest land.
> 
> So I'll take a guess at the upper Severn Valley above Llanidloes, though I'm almost sure it's wrong.


No, you were much closer first time.

You confirm my impression, that it's quite difficult to find the match on this one, especially from the Ordnance Survey map. There are a couple of distractions.


----------



## Venod (18 Aug 2020)

Its the road going down Bwich Esgair Gelli towards the River Towi


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Its the road going down Bwich Esgair Gelli towards the River Towi
> View attachment 542304



Practically the same place as the Devil's Staircase!

I only remember pain and suffering from Llantrwyd Wells to Tregaron, not the views


----------



## Venod (18 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Practically the same place as the Devil's Staircase!



I wouldn't have found it without your initial guess and @Aravis saying you were close, looks like there has been some felling if the OS map has not been updated, or some planting if it has, since the Streetview car was there, the road on the right below the plantation is a forest road.


----------



## Venod (18 Aug 2020)

Here is another one its a Streetview image because I don't take many photos, but I have ridden it in both directions several times.


----------



## Solocle (18 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Here is another one its a Streetview image because I don't take many photos, but I have ridden it in both directions several times.
> 
> View attachment 542328


Trapping Hill, Lofthouse


----------



## Solocle (18 Aug 2020)

OK, here's one, which, while lacking in distinguishing landscape, wasn't far from home.

Despite that, I haven't cycled here very often.


----------



## Venod (18 Aug 2020)

Solocle said:


> Trapping Hill, Lofthouse



Wow that was quick, did I leave a clue ?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tzZRsMkvZY


----------



## Solocle (18 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Wow that was quick, did I leave a clue ?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tzZRsMkvZY



Well, one big clue... the lake in a long valley. It also reminded me of the Yorkshire Dales...




I spent a month working in Leeds in 2018, although I didn't explore to the east particularly.


----------



## Aravis (18 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> I wouldn't have found it without your initial guess and @Aravis saying you were close, looks like there has been some felling if the OS map has not been updated, or some planting if it has, since the Streetview car was there, the road on the right below the plantation is a forest road.


If I can just rewind a little, you are of course right, @Venod.

My picture again:






And Ordnance Survey:






In the picture it looks as though the road comes up on the right before disappearing on the left to come up to the viewpoint. In fact, the "road" on the right is the track leading to Dolgoch YH, and what looks like a road on the left is a track heading northwards up the Tywi Valley. The section of road in the left foreground runs in the opposite direction to how it appears, the really steep bit of the climb being out of shot below the bottom of the picture.

I realised I've actually ridden the visible road twice, but not for a very long time. The picture is from 2014.

As you were!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2020)

Solocle said:


> OK, here's one, which, while lacking in distinguishing landscape, wasn't far from home.
> 
> Despite that, I haven't cycled here very often.
> View attachment 542336


Sorry, but I don't think that one really fits the brief... 



ColinJ said:


> *There should be something in the picture which would allow the location to be identified.* Try and choose something not too obvious but not too obscure either (we do want to be able to identify the location without too many clues!).
> 
> *Choose a nice view with an interesting bridge/church/statue/landscape/(whatever) feature.*


What I had in mind when I came up with the idea for the game, was that (1) We would be able to identify something in the picture and (2) That we would be tempted to go and ride there one day. That one looks like _thousands _of A/B roads round the country! 

Any chance you could come up with an alternative? (Remember that you are free to use Streetview if you don't have a suitable picture handy. Just crop the picture to remove any identifying elements - see this post.)


----------



## Solocle (18 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry, but I don't think that one really fits the brief...
> 
> 
> What I had in mind when I came up with the idea for the game, was that (1) We would be able to identify something in the picture and (2) That we would be tempted to go and ride there one day. That one looks like _thousands _of A/B roads round the country!
> ...


OK, same location, same direction, but the view from the overbridge.




It was quite an enjoyable ride when the road was closed!

The bus stop is a hint, too...





Enough to go on?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2020)

My turn! 






PS Why was it closed... bike event or roadworks?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2020)

Wow - talk about discovering roads that we fancy going to ride one day... I was just looking at one road that I have ridden probably about 10 times and noticed a nearby road that I hadn't seen before! There are not many interesting-looking rural roads in that area that I haven't ridden, but this one looks fantastic. I'll go and check it out some time.

First, here is the view I was looking for...






Name that road!


----------



## Solocle (18 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> My turn!
> 
> View attachment 542371
> 
> ...


Yep -roadworks 

They were doing bridge works at Botley... I rode it twice, and the time I encountered a chap, he just said that I should leave at the Harcourt Hill exit. Not suitable for the weight of traffic the A34 normally sees, but fine for a bike!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Wow - talk about discovering roads that we fancy going to ride one day... I was just looking at one road that I have ridden probably about 10 times and noticed a nearby road that I hadn't seen before! There are not many interesting-looking rural roads in that area that I haven't ridden, but this one looks fantastic. I'll go and check it out some time.
> 
> First, here is the view I was looking for...
> 
> ...



Looks a lot like the top of Scammonden dam, is it the minor road approaching the B6114?


----------



## Solocle (19 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Looks a lot like the top of Scammonden dam, is it the minor road approaching the B6114?


Looks like it to me...


----------



## Aravis (19 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Wow - talk about discovering roads that we fancy going to ride one day...


The A34?


----------



## Solocle (19 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> The A34?


Without traffic? A lovely smooth surface, with no potholes to deal with! 

Although this chap featured on road.cc definitely has me one-upped...


----------



## Aravis (19 Aug 2020)

Solocle said:


> Without traffic? A lovely smooth surface, with no potholes to deal with!
> 
> Although this chap featured on road.cc definitely has me one-upped...
> View attachment 542438


I've ridden it between Winchester and Oxford many times, but that would have been 1975 - 1981. At the time it seemed perfectly normal. It was quite a shock when I started cycling again in 2015, put myself on a dual carriageway and found things had changed a bit.

I used to think the Winchester by-pass was great!


----------



## figbat (19 Aug 2020)

I live a stone's throw from the A34 just south of Oxford. A friend of mine rides on it between two closely-located junctions but you wouldn't catch me on it on a bicycle.


----------



## Solocle (19 Aug 2020)

figbat said:


> I live a stone's throw from the A34 just south of Oxford. A friend of mine rides on it between two closely-located junctions but you wouldn't catch me on it on a bicycle.


I once did Bicester to Oxford on it... at 6 pm on a weekday. 
I didn't know another way (well, other than the M40)... so enlisted Google Maps, which said that I had to ride about 1km to the Weston on the Green exit. I get there, and it recalculates, taking me back onto the A34! Rinse and repeat.

I've also done Oxford-Abingdon at 7am for a race at Dalton Barracks, after a Strava route turned out to be more MTB oriented... but, being 7am, that wasn't too bad.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Looks a lot like the top of Scammonden dam, is it the minor road approaching the B6114?


You got it - your turn!

Scammonden was a village near Huddersfield which was flooded to create Scammonden Water when a dam was built in the 1960s for the M62 to pass over. You may have seen it on the TV news in 1995 when the great Yorkshire drought led to fleets of water tankers coming along the motorway to refill the reservoir until we finally got rain.

There is a really nice lane around Scammonden Water which climbs steeply up to the B6114 at Deanhead. That is the climb in the picture that I posted. It almost killed me the first time I did it but these days I have a triple chainset on my bike so it is tough rather than deadly!

Anyway, what I discovered earlier is that there is a lane coming up from the village of Stainland right up to the M62 and through an underpass at Camp Hill. It is shown by the purple line on this map...






I can do a very nice loop taking that in and aim to do so ASAP and will report in _Your Ride Today_. The road on Streetview.



Aravis said:


> The A34?


Ha ha!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You got it - your turn!
> 
> Scammonden was a village near Huddersfield which was flooded to create Scammonden Water when a dam was built in the 1960s for the M62 to pass over. You may have seen it on the TV news in 1995 when the great Yorkshire drought led to fleets of water tankers coming along the motorway to refill the reservoir until we finally got rain.
> 
> ...



I used to live in Huddersfield and did that road once many years ago. I vaguely recall the street name is "Steep Hill"... ...goes off to google... doesn't look like it, but there is a "Steep Lane" not too far away near Luddenden Foot. Probably a different ride.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Aug 2020)

OK, now for something completely different. 






If you look carefully, you can see some intrepid cyclists.

Name that road!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> but there is a "Steep Lane" not too far away near Luddenden Foot. Probably a different ride.


That's miles away!

I ride up Steep Lane many times a year. Craggies cafe is higher up on the business park on New Road before you get to the B6138 (where the turkey farm used to be). I have called in there on several forum rides.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That's miles away!
> 
> I ride up Steep Lane many times a year. Craggies cafe is higher up on the business park on New Road before you get to the B6138 (where the turkey farm used to be). I have called in there on several forum rides.



It is 20 years since I lived there, I'm afraid I don't recall the details... I do remember thinking what a great name for a road to cycle up it was.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It is 20 years since I lived there, I'm afraid I don't recall the details... I do remember thinking what a great name for a road to cycle up it was.


I took 2 forum rides up there and Steep Lane induced cramp in riders on both occasions!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Are you *sure* it was cramp, and not just "oh poop this hill is too steep I must get off".


Well, they both yelped, clambered off their bikes with difficulty, and whimpered a lot!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, now for something completely different.
> 
> View attachment 542486
> 
> ...



OK, no takers, so first clues:
(1) that's a mainline railway on the bridge
(2) the road was opened within the last decade or so.


----------



## Aravis (21 Aug 2020)

Wikipedia suggests that Network Rail is responsible for just under 10,000 miles of track, of which about a quarter has overhead electrification.

There was a time when Ordnance Survey had separate representation for single- and multiple-track lines, certainly into the early days of the 1:50,000 series. A much more useful distinction nowadays would be electrified/unelectrified, and not just when trying to solve puzzles on Internet forums.


----------



## Venod (21 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, no takers, so first clues:
> (1) that's a mainline railway on the bridge
> (2) the road was opened within the last decade or so.



I need more clues to crack this one, county would be a good start without giving much away.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Aug 2020)

OK, googling simple search terms (new road flooded again) and checking the image results... is it the Alderley Edge bypass?

here's the pic from the Manchester Evening News...


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2020)

Looks like we have a winner!

Assuming that the flood didn't just deluge the road in about 5 seconds, and that the driver didn't have his/her car pack up on the road before it flooded... _*WHY DID THEY DRIVE INTO THE FLOOD WATER!?*_


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> OK, googling simple search terms (new road flooded again) and checking the image results... is it the Alderley Edge bypass?
> 
> here's the pic from the Manchester Evening News...
> View attachment 542893



Yes indeed!

This stretch is called "Melrose Way", named after a local Councillor, but if you continue past the next roundabout it becomes 'Pendleton Way", then "Maclean Way", after local cycling heroes. 

The accompanying cycleway along this part is probably the only fit for purpose stretch of such in the whole of Cheshire that I'm aware of. Naturally it starts at a busy roundabout on the edge of town and stops at a busy roundabout in the middle of nowhere. 

Over to you.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Looks like we have a winner!
> 
> Assuming that the flood didn't just deluge the road in about 5 seconds, and that the driver didn't have his/her car pack up on the road before it flooded... _*WHY DID THEY DRIVE INTO THE FLOOD WATER!?*_



There were many cars abandoned in such circumstances on local roads last year at several different locations (this was the same event that nearly burst the dam at Whaley Bridge, and took local rivers to all time record levels).

In the same way some motorists simply cannot cope with a cyclist being in front of them, it seems many simply cannot conceive of a road being impassable, and just keep on going until the engine stops.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Aug 2020)

This is the top of a little climb...


----------



## Aravis (21 Aug 2020)

Somewhat more intelligent googling from me this time. Searching for wind farms in North West England instantly showed a likely candidate:






It's an obscure road heading eastwards from Lancaster, and the image is from a couple of miles south of the village of Caton.


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Aug 2020)

I *thought* I recognised that cattle grid, or more precisely those footpath signs. That's certainly an obscure road, and one @ColinJ 's Dales/Bowland forum ride would have passed over this year had it actually happened. Good detective work, finding that one!


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> Somewhat more intelligent googling from me this time. Searching for wind farms in North West England instantly showed a likely candidate:
> 
> View attachment 542901
> 
> ...


That didn't take long... Well done!

It's a lovely part of the world, but I am biased. Caton Moor, on which the wind farm is, leads over into Roeburndale, and from there is a track called _The Old Hornby Road_ which goes right over the moors to Slaidburn... I keep meaning to do it one day, but haven't got round to it yet. I have been over Littledale quite a few times, and up to the windmillsfarm where there's another (much shorter) track leading down into Claughton (pronounced_ claffton_).

Your turn @Aravis


----------



## Aravis (21 Aug 2020)

OK, I'll try this one. You can never tell how they're going to go - there's an obvious feature which will certainly show up on Ordnance Survey, but little indication of the altitude, which is considerably greater than you might think:


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Good detective work, finding that one!





MontyVeda said:


> That didn't take long... Well done!


I agree - well done, @Aravis! 



Sea of vapours said:


> I *thought* I recognised that cattle grid, or more precisely those footpath signs. That's certainly an obscure road, and one @ColinJ 's Dales/Bowland forum ride would have passed over this year had it actually happened.





MontyVeda said:


> It's a lovely part of the world, but I am biased. Caton Moor, on which the wind farm is, leads over into Roeburndale...


It is indeed a lovely part of the world, and SoV and I had worked out a route for a super forum ride there. We intended to run it in June or July this year but the wretched Covid-19 virus took the world hostage! We held off any announcements because we hoped that the situation would improve but I don't think it is going to happen this year now. Let's keep it for 2021, by which time (fingers crossed!) some properly developed vaccine(s) (i.e. non-Russian, rushed out after testing it on a donkey, a chimp, and 37 prisoners) might be available?

This is what we had in mind. You can see that we would have been going along the lovely and obscure road in question. That section is a road that I haven't ridden before, which is why we planned the route to go that way.








MontyVeda said:


> ... and from there is a track called _The Old Hornby Road_ which goes right over the moors to Slaidburn... I keep meaning to do it one day, but haven't got round to it yet. I have been over Littledale quite a few times, and up to the windmillsfarm where there's another (much shorter) track leading down into Claughton (pronounced_ claffton_).


I did it with @Blue Hills last year. About 2/3 of it is very rideable, 1/3 less so unless you have a mountain bike and/or are exceptionally skilled and confident on sharp wet rocks, gravel, ruts, puddles etc., especially going downhill! 

It is very remote; definitely not the kind of place that you would want to fall off and hurt yourself, especially if riding solo. Great views though...


----------



## Venod (21 Aug 2020)

Is this it, this was 2011, Cutsdean Hill


----------



## Aravis (21 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Is this it, this was 2011, Cutsdean Hill
> View attachment 542921


It certainly is, looking considerable more hirsute in June 2018. Until today I thought that word meant something completely different - hope I've used it correctly. 

O/S suggests the road here tops out at fractionally over 1000 feet, so I try to get there every year. Needless to say I have some relatively undemanding ways of pedalling there. 

Over to you...


----------



## Venod (21 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> Over to you



It will be tommorow before I get to post another, this thread is realy time consuming.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Aug 2020)

Constantly impressed with detective work that goes on here


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Constantly impressed with detective work that goes on here


in my case it's pure luck


----------



## Aravis (21 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> It will be tommorow before I get to post another, this thread is realy time consuming.


I managed to put the thread to sleep for a while a few months ago (with a picture I thought was pretty easy). And it seemed to come back stronger. Maybe there's a lesson there.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I agree - well done, @Aravis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a route! Way beyond my peddle-abilies though... but i love the stretch between Quernmore* and Wray. Roeburndale is just gorgeous.

*for those who don't know, it's pronounced_ quo-mur_.


----------



## Venod (22 Aug 2020)

I think this may be too easy, I have ridden this road many times in this direction but only once the other way.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> I think this may be too easy, I have ridden this road many times in this direction but only once the other way.
> 
> View attachment 543002



Is that the road from Arncliffe in Littondale over to Malham?


----------



## Venod (22 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Is that the road from Arncliffe in Littondale over to Malham?



I told you it was easy, one of my favorite rides, but its hard work.

Over to you.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> I told you it was easy, one of my favorite rides, but its hard work.
> 
> Over to you.



I last rode it when it was the last big hill on a 200k audax, heading to Clitheroe.

I was begging for the grim reaper to take me by the time that dip to the stream appeared, having falsely believed the worst was over...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Aug 2020)

Rapidly running out of suitable pics.

This one might be easy too...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Is that the road from Arncliffe in Littondale over to Malham?





Venod said:


> I told you it was easy, one of my favorite rides, but its hard work.





roubaixtuesday said:


> I last rode it when it was the last big hill on a 200k audax, heading to Clitheroe.
> 
> I was begging for the grim reaper to take me by the time that dip to the stream appeared, having falsely believed the worst was over...


I didn't recognise it, but that isn't surprising given that I have only ridden it 3 or 4 times and every time I was so knackered that I wasn't really taking in the scenery!


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Rapidly running out of suitable pics.
> 
> This one might be easy too...
> View attachment 543004


Yorkshire Dales? ...at a rough guess.

(I was initially thinking Honister or another Cumbrian Pass, but they don't have roads wide enough to justify a white line)

edit... except the Kirkstone Pass, heading up it from Ulleswater (i think the exact location of your picture is up down the hill a bit)






another edit... this is more like it:


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's a lovely looking road @Venod


Lots of them up here!

Why don't you drag yourself and some fellow southerners up here for one of @Sea of vapours and my joint summer forum rides in the Dales/Forest of Bowland? We did get a contingent from elsewhere for the first one, but since then most of the riders have been local.


----------



## Venod (22 Aug 2020)

It is one of my favorites and worth a visit if you fnd yourself in the vicinity, try to ride it in this direction Arncliffe to Malham.

At about 20 mins in this video the riders aproach the bottom of the hill.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkNvAOaYASg


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> It is one of my favorites and worth a visit if you fnd yourself in the vicinity, try to ride it in this direction Arncliffe to Malham.
> 
> At about 20 mins in this video the riders aproach the bottom of the hill.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't fancy tackling _that _climb straight after beer, pie and peas!


----------



## Aravis (22 Aug 2020)

You definitely have it, @MontyVeda, although apart from the rock formation on the skyline, it's difficult to get a convincing match on anything.

A few yards further down the old road works markings visible in @roubaixtuesday's picture become visible:


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Yorkshire Dales? ...at a rough guess.
> 
> (I was initially thinking Honister or another Cumbrian Pass, but they don't have roads wide enough to justify a white line)
> 
> ...



Spot on. Taken after a rapid descent so I could take photos of my friends following. 

Near the start of a ride of the route of the Fred Whitton. I feel tired just thinking about it!

Over to you.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I did have a week in Reeth planned next month and was going to take my Brompton, but unfortunately "things" have intervened and it's off.


That's a shame - Swaledale is lovely. Maybe next year, eh?


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Spot on. Taken after a rapid descent so I could take photos of my friends following.
> 
> Near the start of a ride of the route of the Fred Whitton. I feel tired just thinking about it!
> 
> Over to you.


Quite chuffed with that as it's the first one I've got that didn't involve me doing a quick google search. After presuming Yorkshire, all of a sudden it reminded me of a ride over the Honister Pass... i got about half way up and just thought, _sod it, I'll do the Newlands Pass instead_, and did a swift U turn back down the hill  ...which got me looking around the Lake District. Kirkston was the 4th pass i looked at.

OK, here's mine...


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Aug 2020)

Road from Arnside to Silverdale: https://tinyurl.com/y5esjzaz


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Aug 2020)

10 minutes has got to be a record @Sea of vapours! Well done


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Aug 2020)

That tower is distinctive, when combined with the farm buildings as it's rather incongruous. 

This may be rather easy. It certainly is if you know the road, but plenty of clues even if you don't. Sadly, I've run out of shots of obscure bits of Shetland so the 'big' clue here is that this Streetview image is not from Shetland.


----------



## Aravis (22 Aug 2020)

The ford between Langtwaite and Low Row, north of Swaledale:


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Aug 2020)

Correct. I thought that would be relatively quick!


----------



## Aravis (22 Aug 2020)

On honeymoon almost 30 years ago I stayed near Reeth. My wife filmed me driving through the ford on a Sony Video 8 recorder. Wanting to make it look cool, recalling the scene from _All Creatures Great and Small_, I went through a bit quick and there was a loud noise from under the car.

The video still exists; the next scene is of me anxiously checking under the car. I think the least I can do now is post it on YouTube, but it might take me a day or two.

My next one might trigger another buzzer race:


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Aug 2020)

Are there any roads in the UK that you two haven't been down?!?!?!?!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Aug 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Correct. I thought that would be relatively quick!


He beat me to it! I thought it looked familiar...



Sea of vapours said:


> Oh, the ford is at Fore Gill Gate by the way - only mentioning it in case, for future reference, you recall a ford on the way down from Tan Hill; there isn't, it's on the rather fine corner-cutting road across Turf Moor / Reeth Low Moor (NY 99270 00870).





ColinJ said:


> I confess that some details of the route had become a bit of a blur! I followed the route on the OS map and found a ford marked at Beck Crooks Bridge so I assumed that was it, since we only crossed one. There was probably one at Beck Crooks Bridge in the past. Perhaps the 'bridge' replaced it?
> 
> I did write a passage about certain people doing inadvisable things at the ford (), but when I reread it before posting I realised that it came across as being a bit harsh. I didn't want to be criticising pals online so I deleted it.


----------



## Venod (23 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> My next one might trigger another buzzer race:



Is it Gospel Pass.


----------



## Aravis (23 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Is it Gospel Pass.


Yes it is, approximately this view from the Offa's Dyke Path, with a long zoom.






Your turn!


----------



## Venod (23 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> Yes it is, approximately this view from the Offa's Dyke Path, with a long zoom.



I had seen that image on Google streetview but of course I didn't have a zoom, I assumed you had gone nearer the edge to take the picture.


----------



## Venod (23 Aug 2020)

I thought this might not have enough features to make it easy, but on second thoughts it does.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> I thought this might not have enough features to make it easy, but on second thoughts it does.
> 
> View attachment 543235


Either everyone's out cycling or they're as baffled as I am... I'm thinking it's in the Dales somewhere, but not at all sure where.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Aug 2020)

I thought it looked like somewhere in Swaledale but have failed to find it if so. Certainly does look very familiar and I'm expecting an 'Oh yes, of course!' moment when someone identifies it.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Aug 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> I thought it looked like somewhere in Swaledale but have failed to find it if so. *Certainly does look very familiar and I'm expecting an 'Oh yes, of course!' moment *when someone identifies it.


same here!


----------



## Aravis (23 Aug 2020)

It's the dead-end road to Booze in Arkengarthdale - another familiar James Herriot scene if you're old enough to remember that series:







Happy to pass if someone's got a good one.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Aug 2020)

Gaarrghhhh...... ! I cycled by the end of that about a week ago and several times in the last couple of months. A very distinctive pub sign and just out of shot.


----------



## Venod (23 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> It's the dead-end road to Booze in Arkengarthdale



Correct, I rode up there on the MTB just round the corner the road kicks up to the right, I scrambled for a lower gear but there were no more, the road peters out but there are moorland tracks through old mine workings to explore.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langthwaite

Your turn.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> It's the dead-end road to Booze in Arkengarthdale - another familiar James Herriot scene if you're old enough to remember that series:


Or hold your breath until the remake of the remake (?) is broadcast on Channel 5 soon! (I don't watch much on Channel 5 but flicked channels the other day and saw an ad for the coming series.)


----------



## Aravis (23 Aug 2020)

I've just thought of my dad's extensive archive of colour slides, mainly from the sixties and seventies. We used to holiday in the UK, mainly in the sorts of places people like to cycle. And taking pictures of interesting looking roads is the sort of thing he would have done.

In the meantime, here's one of mine that has a few clues if you look closely:


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> I've just thought of my dad's extensive archive of colour slides, mainly from the sixties and seventies. We used to holiday in the UK, mainly in the sorts of places people like to cycle. And taking pictures of interesting looking roads is the sort of thing he would have done.
> 
> In the meantime, here's one of mine that has a few clues if you look closely:
> 
> View attachment 543320



The pylon in the distance looks very much like those near the original Seven Crossing. 

If that's right, looking at the shadows, we must be on the south bank.

But I can't find a likely location. Guess: New Passage Road, Aust, but I'm pretty sure that's wrong.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Aug 2020)

Doesn’t look wide enough for near Severn Crossing. But it does look like looking across that river to Wales but further upstream.


----------



## Aravis (23 Aug 2020)

No need for me to add anything at this stage...


----------



## Aravis (24 Aug 2020)

I'm not sure my reply above was particularly helpful. I should have said you're both on the right track, and getting warmer.

My picture was taken in 2014.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> I'm not sure my reply above was particularly helpful. I should have said you're both on the right track, and getting warmer.
> 
> My picture was taken in 2014.



Well, the clues upstream of the bridge and given the sodding great nuclear power station that leaves littleton on severn or oldbury on severn as the only options. 

If so, I can't find a matching road. 

If not, I'm stumped. 

Best incorrect guess: Church Hill, oldbury


----------



## Aravis (24 Aug 2020)

You have go further up the river to find more high wires crossing on tall pylons. Ordnance Survey is you friend...


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Aug 2020)

I think I have found the pylon near Framilode / Arlingham, not found the road though.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Aug 2020)

I did look further upstream on OS, just not far enough it seems!

But now I am absolutely stumped. The shadows are long, and it's winter; it could be any time of day, but the sun cannot be in the North. Ergo, we're NOT looking East, and most likely looking West.

We can see one pylon but not two, so we're roughly looking at the span of the crossing ie we must be looking West.

However, the river is clearly to our right. There's no road heading West towards that span with the river to the right.

I'm stumped and must have my logic awry somewhere. No idea.


----------



## Aravis (24 Aug 2020)

It's strange how this goes sometimes.

The date and time of the image is 28/11/2014, 11:13am. That confirms that we're looking west, as noted above. The river is indeed on the right, and there is one pylon visible.


----------



## Venod (24 Aug 2020)

I think its somewhere round here, the minor road through Priding,


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> I think its somewhere round here, the minor road through Priding,
> 
> View attachment 543460



Ah, *those* pylons.


----------



## Aravis (24 Aug 2020)

You have it @Venod. My image might be a few yards further back, and it looks as though the bush on the right hand side of the road had been trimmed pretty heavily by 2014.

Over to you...


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> I think its somewhere round here, the minor road through Priding,
> 
> View attachment 543460


I scooted down there but dismissed it... but i think you're right. The windsock in Aravis' photo is behind the tree beyond the steps.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Aug 2020)

Glad I was right, I was beginning to get annoyed.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Aug 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Glad I was right, I was beginning to get annoyed.


If i was you I'd be well annoyed... your post #921 send me directly to the right road, but i dismissed it.


----------



## Venod (24 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I scooted down there but dismissed it



I looked there yesterday, but dismissed it, but I couldn't find any alternatives so had another look after reading all the comments.


----------



## Venod (24 Aug 2020)

OK a nice easy one if you have cycled this way it will be remembered if you haven't there are plenty of clues.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> OK a nice easy one if you have cycled this way it will be remembered if you haven't there are plenty of clues.
> 
> View attachment 543467



Looks like Hutton le Hole, but a glance at Steetview suggests otherwise. 

North Yorkshire almost certainly, architecture suggests Moors rather than Dales.


----------



## Aravis (24 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> I looked there yesterday, but dismissed it, but I couldn't find any alternatives so had another look after reading all the comments.


It can create a different sort of problem when it's one of our own pictures rather than a Streetview capture. I remember one of @ColinJ's which was a minor road near Oban. I didn't know it at all, so I found a possible road on O/S based on orientation, terrain, etc. The moment I looked at Streetview the light and season obviously matched, and as I moved along the cows soon moved into position. I'd've had no chance if it had been his own picture.

I was aware my last one was causing some annoyance, and I couldn't help feeling responsible, but there's nothing wrong with my picture which accurately shows how it looked on the day. It could be a rapidly changing view; whether or not it really is, the folks in the big houses on the left treat the strip between the road and the river as part of their gardens and keep it tidy.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> It can create a different sort of problem when it's one of our own pictures rather than a Streetview capture. I remember one of @ColinJ's which was a minor road near Oban. I didn't know it at all, so I found a possible road on O/S based on orientation, terrain, etc. The moment I looked at Streetview the light and season obviously matched, and as I moved along the cows soon moved into position. I'd've had no chance if it had been his own picture.
> 
> I was aware my last one was causing some annoyance, and I couldn't help feeling responsible, but there's nothing wrong with my picture which accurately shows how it looked on the day. It could be a rapidly changing view; whether or not it really is, the folks in the big houses on the left treat the strip between the road and the river as part of their gardens and keep it tidy.


if I'd taken shorter 'steps' down that road, i would have got it... but no... i whizzed along it and missed the windsock.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> OK a nice easy one if you have cycled this way it will be remembered if you haven't there are plenty of clues.
> 
> View attachment 543467


is that a post for a May Pole in the middle of the seated area?


----------



## Venod (24 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> It can create a different sort of problem when it's one of our own pictures rather than a Streetview capture



That got me with your Gospel Path one, I thought it was a view from somewhere up from where you took the picture, I was initialy fooled by the lack of roads up there and was very surprised when I found out Google had gone down Offas Dyke Path.


----------



## Venod (24 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> North Yorkshire almost certainly, architecture suggests Moors rather than Dales.





MontyVeda said:


> is that a post for a May Pole in the middle of the seated area?



I can confirm its North Yorkshire.

There is a post in the middle of the seated area, I think its for a flag pole.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> was aware my last one was causing some annoyance



Not at all, only annoyed at my own ineptitude!

My inability to see the second pylon crossing reminded me of the famous basketball video...


View: https://youtu.be/vJG698U2Mvo


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2020)

That looks so familiar and what’s on the sign on left, a tea pot. Is the big building an old Methodist chapel or a school?


----------



## Venod (24 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> That looks so familiar and what’s on the sign on left, a tea pot. Is the big building an old Methodist chapel or a school?



Can't see a teapot anywhere, I would say its a church, denomination unknown to me.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Can't see a teapot anywhere, I would say its a church, denomination unknown to me.


i think we're going to need a clue 

edit... no we're not!

it's Braygate Lane in Levisham. 

here it is looking toward the pub


----------



## Venod (25 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> i think we're going to need a clue


I had a cryptic clue lined up.

Blue jeans and meat join the village.



MontyVeda said:


> it's Braygate Lane in Levisham.


Correct, your turn.

Beyond the pub the road goes down to Levisham Station which is on The North Yorks Moors Railway, go over the railway for some fine tracks in Cropton Forest, not on a road bike, but a CX/Adventure bike would be OK and of course a MTB would be fine.

Has anybody taken a bike on the NYM railway,(is it even allowed) there are some fine roads on the moors.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2020)

This road I used to ride every morning to work...


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Aug 2020)

Little Fell La Blea Tarn Rd by Langthwaite Resr?


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Little Fell La by Langthwaite Resr?
> View attachment 543681


it's actually Proctor Moss Road, but you have it... I knew i should've posted a photo a little further from home 
Are you local to the area? ...or did you just search around Lancaster??
Over to you


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Aug 2020)

This is one of my own photos. Don't bother zooming in on the signpost - it's not legible  I have lots of clues ready if needed.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just searched around Lancaster. Looking for pylons.


note to self... pylons make it too easy!

I did have a much easier commute to that particular job, but it was straight down the A6 and the traffic did my nut in... so a few extra hills and an extra mile was a worthy detour, even in the pouring rain and middle of winter


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> i think we're going to need a clue
> 
> edit... no we're not!
> 
> ...



Dagnabbit, having thought it was Hutton le Hole I searched the area for a village with a N-S road through it but missed that one. 

Looks idyllic, deserves to be better known. 

Very well done, respect!


----------



## Venod (25 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Looks idyllic, deserves to be better known.


This is the better known view of the Village


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> This is one of my own photos. Don't bother zooming in on the signpost - it's not legible  I have lots of clues ready if needed.
> View attachment 543694


I had a hunch that the style of old signposts were different in each county... so after a bit of looking at old roadsigns, I ended up looking around Sussex, then for old signposts in Sussex on Alamy and found one very similar to @Dogtrousers picture, which put me 1 mile from Newbridge and a couple of miles from Hartfield and Duddleswell...






It's Kid's Hill.

is this you on a ride Dogtrousers?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I had a hunch that the style of old signposts were different in each county... so after a bit of looking at old roadsigns, Iended up looking around Sussex, then for old signposts in Sussex on Alamy and found one very similar to @Dogtrousers picture, which put me 1 mile from Newbridge and a couple of miles from Hartfield and Duddleswell... it's Kid's Hill.


It is indeed Kidd's Hill. I like the fact that on Streetview there's a very knackered looking cyclist at the side of the road.




I didn't need any of my Winnie the Pooh clues


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2020)

LOL... sometimes you've gotta get in there quick on this thread; post the answer, _then_ sort out the screen shot .

OK... no pylons this time.






Hopefully this'll take a bit longer than 10 minutes.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> LOL... sometimes you've gotta get in there quick on this thread; post the answer, _then_ sort out the screen shot .
> 
> OK... no pylons this time.
> 
> ...



Looks Northern, probably Dales?

Beyond that, no clue whatever.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2020)

it's definitely northern.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2020)

I think that I recognise the sheep, but they have moved since the last time that I saw them!


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2020)

forget the sheep, the clue is on the horizon.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> forget the sheep, the clue is on the horizon.


Yes, I was looking at that!

I had an idea but can't quite find the right road to see it from there, and I think it might be slightly beyond your usual riding range...


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2020)

In the course of my searches I have found some very interesting lanes that I haven't ridden before. I was just checking one on Streetview and I think I have found the UK's longest ford! It seems that the stream just goes a long way down the lane. At first I thought it was just a lot of mud from farm vehicles but on checking the OS map I was right - over 110 metres of stream/lane!









Take a look HERE! I think that I will give that a miss...


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Aug 2020)

All I'm going to say today is that 'my' road is going to be tricky for this game in so much as I can't actually find a name for it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Aug 2020)

Notable obelisks and towers considered and rejected:

Stoodley pike
Captain cook's
Cracoe war memorial
Wainman's pinnacle. 

Of these, the road beside the latter, Buck Stone Lane, is a close match but no cigar.


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> In the course of my searches I have found some very interesting lanes that I haven't ridden before. I was just checking one on Streetview and I think I have found the UK's longest ford! It seems that the stream just goes a long way down the lane. At first I thought it was just a lot of mud from farm vehicles but on checking the OS map I was right - over 110 metres of stream/lane!
> 
> View attachment 543757
> 
> ...



Take a look here for people fascinated by long fords http://www.wetroads.co.uk/long.htm


----------



## Venod (26 Aug 2020)

This is a Longford.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Notable obelisks and towers considered and rejected:
> 
> Stoodley pike
> Captain cook's
> ...


regarding posts #956 and #957... you'll notice that I confirmed only one of your assumptions.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> regarding posts #956 and #957... you'll notice that I confirmed only one of your assumptions.



I did indeed, your careful language raised my suspicions  One step at a time...


----------



## Venod (26 Aug 2020)

Is that moument on Hoad Hill ?


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Is that moument on Hoad Hill ?


All I'm going to say is, despite appearances, it's not a lighthouse


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> OK... no pylons this time.
> 
> View attachment 543710
> 
> ...


Todays clue... and i think a few of you are already looking in the right area...

If you've cycled the Bay Cycle Way, you've been within a mile of this lane.


----------



## Aravis (27 Aug 2020)

The only possibility I can see is the road/track heading north from Great Urswick towards what Ordnance Survey refers to as Flat Woods. There's a "Woodside Farm" shown on the 1:25,000 scale map. The spot where I think the photo might have been taken doesn't seem to be on Streetview.

Edit: looking again, I don't think it can be.


----------



## Aravis (27 Aug 2020)

Just when you think you can't possibly look anywhere else:







As @MontyVeda says, there doesn't seem to be a road name. It's a few hundred yards north of Low Scathwaite, about three miles north of Ulverston.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2020)

Well done @Aravis


Venod said:


> Is that moument on Hoad Hill ?





MontyVeda said:


> All I'm going to say is, despite appearances, it's not a lighthouse


_The monument is not a lighthouse: it has never had a functional light. However, it was designed to resemble one, _ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoad_Monument




I did a couple of cursory searches for "inland lighthouse" but really, this is too time-consuming a game for me to play properly.


----------



## Aravis (27 Aug 2020)

I'm never quite sure whether to wait for the setter, but as there seem to be a few people about, I'll go ahead. Searching through my old colour slides I found a few good ones even before starting on my dad's.

You may not need a law degree to solve this one, but it could help:


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2020)

So near, yet so far...

I had been thinking that @MontyVeda's challenge reminded me of some of the roads that I cycled along on my Bay Way trip. I'd been looking at this one...






This is how close I was to it...


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> Just when you think you can't possibly look anywhere else:
> 
> View attachment 543891
> 
> ...


well done... I could have chosen a spot a bit further down the road but the monument on Hoad Hill would have been far too obvious.

I inadvertently ended up doing a bit of a detour when i missed a sign doing the Bay Cycle Way from Ulverston to Lancaster... the green dotted route is the BCW, the yellow is my detour, and the arrow is the road Aravis eventually found.






Thing is, it was a lovely detour and would be well worth doing again.


----------



## Venod (27 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> Just when you think you can't possibly look anywhere else:



I must have looked at every road around Ulverston except that one, just happy to get the right area.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> well done... I could have chosen a spot a bit further down the road but the monument on Hoad Hill would have been far too obvious.
> 
> I inadvertently ended up doing a bit of a detour when i missed a sign doing the Bay Cycle Way from Ulverston to Lancaster... the green dotted route is the BCW, the yellow is my detour, and the arrow is the road Aravis eventually found.
> 
> ...


We _deliberately _did our detour: up the eastern side of Consiston Water and over to Hawkshead. We stopped there overnight and then headed down the western side of Windermere to rejoin the BW above Low Wood.


----------



## Aravis (27 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> I must have looked at every road around Ulverston except that one, just happy to get the right area.


I think the image made it looks as though the straight bit in the foreground look longer than it was. I kept telling myself that, but I probably passed over the actual road many times for that reason.

It feels much better if you wait to be passed the baton properly. My damned impatience - sorry @MontyVeda. Anyway, the next one's up there ^. Good luck!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Aug 2020)

.


Aravis said:


> I'm never quite sure whether to wait for the setter, but as there seem to be a few people about, I'll go ahead. Searching through my old colour slides I found a few good ones even before starting on my dad's.
> 
> You may not need a law degree to solve this one, but it could help:
> 
> View attachment 543897



Well, it's definitely Scotland. 

We can note it's taken into the sun, so NOT from the South of the lone mountain, which looks easily high enough to be on the Munros list, and most probably from the North.

The road is set back from a Loch, then there's a direct unimpeded slope to the summit from the far bank. 

The clue implies Ben Lawers, and therefore Loch Tay as the body of water, but I can find no road matching the inferences I drew from the picture. A look at the munroe list doesn't bring out any other law related mountains, and I don't think there's a Loch Advocate!

If I misinterpreted the clue, the mountain reminds me of Ben Lomond, but again I can find no road matching. 

A quick look at a map of Scotland shows no obvious candidate from the clues. 

So I'm stuck at that point. Is it a road or an off road track?


----------



## Aravis (27 Aug 2020)

You are of course right with Scotland, @roubaixtuesday - no surprise there.

I think I can let it run for a while before giving any more steers. There may be a bit more in the picture than you've identified so far - perhaps.


----------



## Venod (27 Aug 2020)

This is a view of Ben Lawers from the South but the road has defeated me.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> This is a view of Ben Lawers from the South but the road has defeated me.
> View attachment 543916
> 
> 
> ...



It's into the sun, so can't be from the South. But if it is Ben Lawers, it's defeated me too.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> This is a view of Ben Lawers from the South but the road has defeated me.
> View attachment 543916
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wondering how much the vegetation has grown since Aravis' photo was taken... maybe that road is flanked with mature trees now?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2020)

I've tweaked the photo, which may help?


----------



## Aravis (27 Aug 2020)

Nice job, @ColinJ, I'm quite happy with that. I think I'd actually taken the brightness down a shade, for "atmosphere".

I think I'd better say that Ben Lawers is a false trail.

From Streetview is is possible to replicate the distant view almost precisely, though of course the vehicle was in the middle of the road so you can't see that. The picture is from 1983, hence the period attire and equipment.

The peak is a Corbett.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2020)

Hmm... Broad Law is a Corbett! 

Can't find a suitable view of it though...


----------



## slow scot (27 Aug 2020)

Is the peak Bein Damph?


----------



## Aravis (27 Aug 2020)

slow scot said:


> Is the peak Bein Damph?


No, sorry.

I do of course think my clue is in the "how does one not see that?" category, but I have the advantage of knowing how my mind works. Sort of.

On balance I think it's unlikely I'd be leading you to the name of an obscure peak of modest dimensions, although Wikipedia has something very nice to say about it.



Dogtrousers said:


> Makes it a bit easier to date the bikes.


The young lady with the greenish shorts has a Raleigh Silhouette. Yes I do remember her name.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Aug 2020)

My searches for Loch Mason, Loch Petrocelli and Loch McBeal have proved fruitless


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Aug 2020)

The only match I can find to the geography (Corbett across a Loch, road set back from water, not looking North) is the view of Quinaig from above Kylesku.

It's not right, but it is a great view!


----------



## Aravis (28 Aug 2020)

It's a slightly bigger sail than Quinag.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Aug 2020)

Gotcha!

Sail Mhor from somewhere near Badrallach, across Little Loch Broom


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Aug 2020)

About here
... and with a longish lens to produce that foreshortening effect. 

Ummm..... so what's the legal connection?


----------



## Aravis (28 Aug 2020)

Well done @roubaixtuesday. As I didn't have to expand on the legal clue, I suggest that whoever can explain that gets to post a bonus picture.

Has this thread really been going so long? Back in December 2017 I posted a picture from the same day a little further on which also seemed to be harder than I'd expected:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/game-name-that-road.227817/page-8#post-5088824

This was my first ever tour, aged 23. Earlier in the year I'd met the guy who organised the event, which comprised about 30 mainly young people. Some, like me, were a bit older and they would lead sub-groups, responsible for catering etc., on a rotation basis. Indescribably happy days.

The guy on the left, who is no doubt handing out Kendal Mint Cake, was the group's doctor. He was a plastic surgeon from the Birmingham area.

A have a "full team" photo in front of John o'Groats Youth Hostel, but that belongs in a different thread.

Time for another, @roubaixtuesday!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Aug 2020)

It's remarkably difficult to gauge what a view will look like from an OS map. 

I would have expected Sail Mhor to be dominated by the An Teallach from that vantage point. 

I have absolutely no clue as to the legal connection.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Aug 2020)

I also find it impossible to gauge how difficult a picture will be for others...

Name that road!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It's remarkably difficult to gauge what a view will look like from an OS map.


Memory Map's 3D viewer can make quite a good job of it from the 1:25,000 map...


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I also find it impossible to gauge how difficult a picture will be for others...
> 
> Name that road!
> View attachment 544015


up north somewhere?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> up north somewhere?


It looks like a lot of roads between here, the Forest of Bowland, and the Yorkshire Dales.

I can't quite see whether the walls are Millstone Grit or Limestone, but I would be surprised if it is more than (say) 40 kms from Clitheroe, and probably a lot less.

I'd say that the road is heading roughly south, maybe slightly to the east or west, but the sun is high in the sky so it surely has to south-ish.

I'd also guess that it is at an elevation of (say) 250-300 m. It is above the surrounding countryside, which itself is probably significantly above sea level, but it doesn't look bleak.

Oh, and it looks like a minor A-road, a B-road, or at least a country road that gets a significant amount of traffic i.e. it isn't a quiet lane in the middle of nowhere.

_How am I doing?_ 

Even if all of that is true, I haven't managed to track it down yet!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Aug 2020)

OK, time for a clue or two.

The picture was taken before 8am, from the top of a very popular climb for cyclists.*

I won't comment on the distance from Clitheroe for now.

*Strava numbers are comfortably into five figures.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2020)

I bet it is one of the ones that I have already looked at, but I have missed the bit in question!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Aug 2020)

OK, another clue. 

Here's the view (same time, same day) in the other direction, taken about 100 metres away. Note the road shown here is a side road to a farm, not the road itself.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2020)

This one has been doing my head in because I'm fairly sure that I have ridden the road or somewhere VERY close to it! 

I'll keep on looking...


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, another clue.
> 
> Here's the view (same time, same day) in the other direction, taken about 100 metres away. Note the road shown here is a side road to a farm, not the road itself.
> 
> View attachment 544356


The horizon looks very flat... is it looking out towards Morecambe Bay or the Fylde coast?


----------



## geocycle (30 Aug 2020)

I think I see Heysham power station? not Sure if the road, Littledale?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Aug 2020)

Not Littledale. If you look very carefully at the 2nd pic, there is a small white dot close to the far horizon on the right. That's a very famous landmark...


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2020)

The Ashton Memorial?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Aug 2020)

Not the Ashton Memorial. Much harder than I thought this one...

Another clue: The tour of Britain has used this road.


----------



## MontyVeda (31 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> The Ashton Memorial?


I was thinking more... the shipyards at Barrow in Furness.

But I'm more drawn to the manicured wooded hill in the centre of the second photo... that's gotta be a country estate?

...and the hill on the right hand side is making me think Howgills.


----------



## geocycle (31 Aug 2020)

If it is Heysham power station, I’m wondering about Jubillee Tower But I can’t place the farm track?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 Aug 2020)

I think more clues may be needed. 

The landmark mentioned above is a world heritage site.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I think more clues may be needed.
> 
> The landmark mentioned above is a world heritage site.


That _must _be a better clue!

Er... in Liverpool '_Maritime Mercantile City_'?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2020)

I think I'm getting warm, _at last_...!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2020)

(It wasn't Liverpool... )


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2020)

Jeeeeeeez, that was hard! 

Bakestonedale Rd, near Bollington.







Heritage site is Jodrell Bank, to the SW!






I must do more rides in the Peak District!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2020)

I'm wondering if the big lump in the distance is Kinder Scout? It looks to be in about the right direction...


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2020)

I award myself a C+!



ColinJ said:


> It looks like a lot of roads between here, the Forest of Bowland, and the Yorkshire Dales. *I forgot the Peak District!*
> 
> I can't quite see whether the walls are Millstone Grit or Limestone, but I would be surprised if it is more than (say) 40 kms from Clitheroe, and probably a lot less. *Actually, 66 km as the crow flies.*
> 
> ...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'm wondering if the big lump in the distance is Kinder Scout? It looks to be in about the right direction...



Yup, it's Kinder. 

Bakestonedale Road is known as "The Brickworks" after the old brickworks near the bottom of the climb. It featured on the stage of the TOB won by Ian Stannard about 4 years ago. 

Massively popular with local cyclists, perhaps the most climbed road in the Western side of the Peak. 

Over to you


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Bakestonedale Road is known as "The Brickworks" after the old brickworks near the bottom of the climb. It featured on the stage of the TOB won by Ian Stannard about 4 years ago.
> 
> Massively popular with local cyclists, perhaps the most climbed road in the Western side of the Peak.


I vaguely remember that stage.

I've heard of 'The Brickworks' climb but didn't know where it was.



roubaixtuesday said:


> Over to you


Ok, courtesy of the mighty Google Street View (sneaky detail removal done using Xara Photo and Graphic Designer)...






_Name That Road!_

(I suspect that this will be named pretty quickly, but let's see...)


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Jeeeeeeez, that was hard!
> 
> Bakestonedale Rd, near Bollington.
> 
> ...


Top job Colin... who'd have thought that that flat horizon in clue number 2 would be Cheshire!!


----------



## BrumJim (1 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I vaguely remember that stage.
> 
> I've heard of 'The Brickworks' climb but didn't know where it was.
> 
> ...


Skeggy. For sure.


----------



## Aravis (1 Sep 2020)

The angle of the shadows suggests an east-facing coast, and the exotic vegetation indicates SW England. So the target area is South Devon and South Cornwall. I know there are other Gulf Stream warmed spots, particularly western Scotland, but this look too well developed for that.

But the biggest hint is the land visible in the distance on the left, which greatly limits the places it could be. Pretty much the only spot with all the right features is Mousehole, making the distant land the Lizard Peninsula.

A little hunting, and indeed it is Raginnis Hill, Mousehole.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Sep 2020)

@Aravis are you going to reveal your earlier legal clue. ..?


----------



## Aravis (1 Sep 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> @Aravis are you going to reveal your earlier legal clue. ..?


OK, whoever can solve it now get to post the next one, saving the thread from another of my photos for a while anyway. There can't be a greater incentive than that!

I've already implied that I wasn't hinting at the name of the peak, so what does that leave? There were two key words in my clue; you've all been considering only one of them.


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Sep 2020)

To save everyone going back about five pages to find the clue, it was: 
_
"You may not need a law degree to solve this one, but it could help: ..."_


----------



## figbat (1 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> The angle of the shadows suggests an east-facing coast, and the exotic vegetation indicates SW England. So the target area is South Devon and South Cornwall. I know there are other Gulf Stream warmed spots, particularly western Scotland, but this look too well developed for that.
> 
> But the biggest hint is the land visible in the distance on the left, which greatly limits the places it could be. Pretty much the only spot with all the right features is Mousehole, making the distant land the Lizard Peninsula.
> 
> A little hunting, and indeed it is Raginnis Hill, Mousehole.


My knee-jerk reaction was "that looks like Mousehole" but the last time I was there was probably 25 years ago or so - I had intended to do some Google Streetviewing but have been beaten to it.


----------



## Aravis (1 Sep 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> To save everyone going back about five pages to find the clue, it was:
> 
> _"You may not need a law degree to solve this one, but it could help: ..."_





Dogtrousers said:


> I give up.


I'm not sensing great enthusiasm for this particular thread offshoot. 

It's probable that I'm trying to hint at the name of the body of water.

If you have a law degree, which I don't, it's likely to be a Bachelor of Laws, usually abbreviated as LLB - Little Loch Broom.

I really was trying to help.

I've now had time to choose a picture that shouldn't require a cryptic clue. This was taken on a ride but without my bike in shot:






Enjoy this afternoon's stage.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> But the biggest hint is the land visible in the distance on the left, which greatly limits the places it could be. Pretty much the only spot with all the right features is Mousehole, making the distant land the Lizard Peninsula.
> 
> A little hunting, and indeed it is Raginnis Hill, Mousehole.


Correct! 



figbat said:


> My knee-jerk reaction was "that looks like Mousehole" but the last time I was there was probably 25 years ago or so - I had intended to do some Google Streetviewing but have been beaten to it.


That was probably about the time that I was cycling down there.



ColinJ said:


> I took a bike down years ago and did the loop several times during the week that I was there. For days, there was a howling headwind along the coast from Mousehole and Newlyn to Penzance. The wind coming down that climb made it really hard. Then towards the end of the week, the wind suddenly stopped, just as my legs had started to get used to the hill. I felt like I was flying up it that day!


----------



## Venod (1 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> I've now had time to choose a picture that shouldn't require a cryptic clue. This was taken on a ride but without my bike in shot:


Its the B4229 Kerne Bridge.


----------



## Venod (1 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I never fail to be amazed at the time wasting impressive sleuthing skills demonstrated on this thread



I think you were right before the correction.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

Venod said:


> I think you were right before the correction.


It's true... Even at minimum wage level, the time I spent on that recent Peak District one could have earned me £200+!


----------



## Aravis (1 Sep 2020)

Over to you then, @Venod, well done. Was it a view you recognised or did it take a bit of sleuthing?

My next one will be a little bit harder...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It's true... Even at minimum wage level, the time I spent on that recent Peak District one could have earned me £200+!



My apologies! Sometimes I post one thinking it difficult, and it gets solved in 5 minutes. But that was the other way around...


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> My apologies! Sometimes I post one thinking it difficult, and it gets solved in 5 minutes. But that was the other way around...


I probably wouldn't have got it without the heritage clue and you telling us what time of day the photo was taken. I had got fixated on the Forest of Bowland and was trying to make that work.

Using the direction of sunlight plus time of day I knew pretty much what direction the photos were taken in. I then looked up where the UK world heritage sites are and that gave the choice of Liverpool and Jodrell Bank in the NW of England (which is what the terrain and stone walls suggested). As soon as I saw 'Jodrell Bank' in the list, I realised that the flat terrain in the second photo was Cheshire. I drew a line NE-ish from there and spotted the Brickworks climb. I did a quick search for 'Tour of Britain climb' and 'Bollington' and that confirmed that I was on the right track. Then it was just a case of using Street View to find the exact spot.

I enjoyed the challenge!


----------



## Venod (1 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> Was it a view you recognised or did it take a bit of sleuthing?



I didn't recognise it, I determined from the shadows it was aproaching the bridge from a westerly direction, I scanned up and down the Severn on the OS for a bridge with a wood behind when aproaching from the west, it turned up nothing, so noted you like to go west from Gloucester so tried that and came up trumps.

Here is another, I was going for another village but remembered this climb I have done several times.


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> It's probable that I'm trying to hint at the name of the body of water.
> 
> If you have a law degree, which I don't, it's likely to be a Bachelor of Laws, usually abbreviated as LLB - Little Loch Broom.



A very fine clue, that one. We really should have got that!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> A very fine clue, that one. We really should have got that!


While we were taking a break from winning the Mastermind title! 

Meanwhile, back at @Venod's attempt to make us think that we were not looking at Wharfedale...


----------



## Venod (1 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Meanwhile, back at @Venod's attempt to make us think that we were not looking at Wharfedale.


What makes you think I was being devious?
You are of course correct, if you want to make the climb a bit longer, at the top go straight across the main road up to Old Bramhope.
Over to you.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

Venod said:


> What makes you think I was being devious?


Nothing - just joking! 

I took one look at that picture and thought... '_Wharfedale!_' and Street-Viewed my way over to Otley West Chevin Road, fairly confident that it would be that. Only to discover that I was wrong... Then I glanced 5 km to the east on my OS map and spotted Pool Bank. Right second time!

I have climbed Otley East and West Chevin roads, Arthington Bank, and the climb from Weardley, but I don't remember ever doing Pool Bank. I'll have to go over and check it out one day.



Venod said:


> Over to you.


I've probably run out of pictures of roads that anybody would stand a chance of recognising, or tracking down without major clues. I'll have to have a think and maybe use Street View again... I'll get back to you!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

Ok, I haven't quite run out of photographs...






_Name That Road!_


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Sep 2020)

Gotcha! 

Cold Edge Road, Warley Road Resv


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> Cold Edge Road, Warley Road Resv
> 
> View attachment 545072


Well done! Your turn again...

That reservoir is the home of Halifax sailing club. At an elevation of 405 metres, it must be one of the highest such clubs in the country?



Dogtrousers said:


> I know yours is right. But mine is a better match, even if it's wrong


Impressively similar!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I know yours is right. But mine is a better match, even if it's wrong



Quite amazing. So convincing, in fact, you made me search Wales rather than my initial guess of North Pennines.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Sep 2020)

I'm also running out of pics.

This one, taken at sunset, I suspect will be done within a few seconds...





Name that road!


----------



## Solocle (2 Sep 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I'm also running out of pics.
> 
> This one, taken at sunset, I suspect will be done within a few seconds...
> View attachment 545086
> ...


Holme Moss





Emley Moor is quite distinctive!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Sep 2020)

Solocle said:


> Holme Moss



Didn't think that would be too taxing. Your turn


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2020)

Ha ha - that _didn't_ take long!


----------



## Solocle (2 Sep 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Didn't think that would be too taxing. Your turn


It's a climb I've started, but I haven't actually finished it (I had a cousin in tow). Having spent a bit of time around Barnsley, I eventually tracked down Emley, so knew the area to look at.





Anyway, here's my next one, and I'll treat you to a pano in two halves (it wouldn't upload in one):








Name that road!


----------



## Aravis (2 Sep 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Quite amazing. So convincing, in fact, you made me search Wales rather than my initial guess of North Pennines.


I quite embarrassed at how far off-target I was. Since Colin's last one was in the Land's End area, I made the instant assumption that it would be from the other end, somewhere in Caithness/Sutherland. But nothing seemed to match, and after a while I realised the sailing club was probably indicating otherwise.

It's been a few years, but I really should've recognised The Tumble.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> It's been a few years, but I really should've recognised The Tumble.


No, really you shouldn't have. Because the picture wasn't the Tumble. It just looked suspiciously like it!


----------



## Aravis (2 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> No, really you shouldn't have. Because the picture wasn't the Tumble. It just looked suspiciously like it!


My command of irony has evidently deserted me ....


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Sep 2020)

Solocle said:


> Holme Moss
> View attachment 545096
> 
> Emley Moor is quite distinctive!


Dang me and my camping trip, keeping me away from CC for a few days... I instantly recognised that tower as Kirklees... only a day too late


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't have a clue about this one. But here's a stitched together pic
> View attachment 545107


Not really got a clue... but I've got a sneaky feeling that it's somewhere on this map 


Solocle said:


> ...
> View attachment 545097
> 
> ...


----------



## Solocle (3 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Not really got a clue... but I've got a sneaky feeling that it's somewhere on this map


That it is not. Further North!


----------



## Venod (5 Sep 2020)

Solocle said:


> That it is not. Further North!



I think its time for the next clue.


----------



## Solocle (5 Sep 2020)

Venod said:


> I think its time for the next clue.


The valleys of God's Own Country


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Sep 2020)

Looking at the photo, I've managed to deduce that the road is running from left to right, with a lane to a farm in the middle, the wall looks Yorkshire-ish, there's some hills in the distance and the sun is in the sky... from that, I've been looking all over Yorkshire, for a road, a lane, some hills and a farm, in daylight... it's a good job I'm off work this week.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2020)

Venod said:


> I think its time for the next clue.


It _IS_, because I certainly don't have a clue where to start other than it is somewhere north of here!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Sep 2020)

Near Skipton?


----------



## Solocle (5 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Near Skipton?


Not far off! Relatively speaking, anyway. I've ridden this road on the way to Skipton before.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Sep 2020)

Solocle said:


> Not far off! Relatively speaking, anyway. I've ridden this road on the way to Skipton before.


Is that coming from Dorset or Oxford?


----------



## Solocle (6 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Is that coming from Dorset or Oxford?


From Leeds!


----------



## Aravis (6 Sep 2020)

Can't think what took us so long 







Edit: I think this road might've been on the Women's ToB last year? They probably went past this spot on a commercial break.


----------



## Solocle (6 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> Can't think what took us so long
> 
> View attachment 545812
> 
> ...


Yeah, lovely part of the world, and I particularly enjoyed riding out to Otley - descending East Chevin! Incidentally, one of the few Strava segments where I'm anywhere near competitive with pros (UCI Worlds last year)... on the bike in the picture 




Anyway, your turn


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Sep 2020)

Just over the hill from my brother... and only a few miles south of where i was looking. Well done @Aravis


----------



## Aravis (6 Sep 2020)

Thanks @Solocle. That certainly wasn't easy. The only thing I could see to hunt for was a farm track leaving a straightish road at an angle slightly to the left of perpendicular. I wasn't going to find that without the area being narrowed down significantly.

And now for something completely different. This was taken by my dad, on holiday, probably August 3rd 1975. I can narrow it down to that extent because I know which test match England were playing while we were travelling the previous day. I've ridden past this spot just once, on Good Friday 1984.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Sep 2020)

Scotland?


----------



## Tribansman (6 Sep 2020)

This is the first one I've recognised!

High Street, Gatehouse of Fleet


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> Can't think what took us so long
> 
> View attachment 545812
> 
> ...


I was looking around Otley but that was one of the few roads that I hadn't got round to checking!

There is something quite distinctive about the lower Wharfe valley which is in the distance.


----------



## Aravis (7 Sep 2020)

Well done @Tribansman, I thought there was a fair chance someone would recognise it. If not, I was going to help with a couple more pictures from the same time which combined would definitely have put you on the right road:











In pre by-pass days Gatehouse used to be transformed at certain times of the day by a procession of vehicles of this type, quite an exciting feature when on holiday but no doubt the townspeople were glad to see the back of them.

When I passed through in 1984 I'd travelled up overnight on the train to Dumfries and rode to Stranraer for a lunchtime ferry, all the way on the A75 apart from a little corner-cut east of Gatehouse. I don't remember it being anything other than delightful.

Over to @Tribansman ...


----------



## Tribansman (7 Sep 2020)

Thanks Aravis. Interesting history that. I recognised the tower from when I went through Gatehouse on my LEJOG route.

Right, shouldn't be too difficult this (have used a street view image as it looks quite different from the actual picture i took, which was also a bit grainy)...


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Scotland?


ditto


----------



## Tribansman (7 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> ditto



Aye


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Sep 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Aye


I'm good at this


----------



## Aravis (7 Sep 2020)

I recognised that one, @Tribansman, not because I've been there, but because in the last couple of weeks I've been thinking about better times and touring. There's a tempting-looking circuit available using the Campbeltown-Ballycastle and Larne-Cairnryan ferries, and hopping across to Great Cumbrae looks as though it would be well worth the effort if there's time. My plan will no doubt change a million times before I ever do it, which I probably won't.

The picture is at the north end of the island on the B896, with Largs across the water:


----------



## Tribansman (7 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> I recognised that one, @Tribansman, not because I've been there, but because in the last couple of weeks I've been thinking about better times and touring. There's a tempting-looking circuit available using the Campbeltown-Ballycastle and Larne-Cairnryan ferries, and hopping across to Great Cumbrae looks as though it would be well worth the effort if there's time. My plan will no doubt change a million times before I ever do it, which I probably won't.
> 
> The picture is at the north end of the island on the B896, with Largs across the water:
> 
> View attachment 545900



Quick work 👍 I thought that wouldn't be too tricky.

Sounds like a good route you're planning (I've done most of those roads and they were quiet when I did them) and I'd definitely recommend a hop over to Great Cumbrae. It's an interesting little island and a lovely circuit with cracking views and opportunity to spot wildlife on and off the shoreline. Spent a couple of nights up there a couple of years ago on a stag do, was an interesting experience doing a few laps of the island in a howling gale and slightly worse for wear. Largs is well worth a stroll around too, and a nice climb up out of it.

Think I've peaked - I'm generally pretty clueless on the roads posted here and don't have any OS maps to hand - so this may well be my one and only post!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Sep 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Quick work 👍 I thought that wouldn't be too tricky.
> 
> Sounds like a good route you're planning (I've done most of those roads and they were quiet when I did them) and I'd definitely recommend a hop over to Great Cumbrae. It's an interesting little island and a lovely circuit with cracking views and opportunity to spot wildlife on and off the shoreline. Spent a couple of nights up there a couple of years ago on a stag do, was an interesting experience doing a few laps of the island in a howling gale and slightly worse for wear. Largs is well worth a stroll around too, and a nice climb up out of it.
> 
> Think I've peaked - I'm generally pretty clueless on the roads posted here and don't have any OS maps to hand - so this may well be my one and only post!



Bing maps allows free access to OS.

The OS app is also a bargain IMO.


----------



## Aravis (7 Sep 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Sounds like a good route you're planning (I've done most of those roads and they were quiet when I did them) and I'd definitely recommend a hop over to Great Cumbrae. It's an interesting little island and a lovely circuit with cracking views and opportunity to spot wildlife on and off the shoreline. Spent a couple of nights up there a couple of years ago on a stag do, was an interesting experience doing a few laps of the island in a howling gale and slightly worse for wear. Largs is well worth a stroll around too, and a nice climb up out of it.


I wouldn't like to think how many tours I've planned compared to how many have actually come to fruition. Modern planning tools have probably made it worse. The idea of a circuit around a portion of the Irish Sea has always held a fascination, and I think the one I described is my favourite idea at the moment, so maybe it has a chance. For a diversion to Great Cumbrae, I thought this might work. About 14 miles so it would fit nicely into a two-hour gap between ferries, and the views on Streetview look stupendous:






But more importantly, the next puzzle for this thread. It's possible some might know this; it isn't Scotland, nor will my current location help you. It's the road in which I grew up, taken in 1983, so I've crossed the bridge literally thousands of times using all available methods of transport. One of my party pieces was walking through the stream on stilts, never once getting my feet wet...






I'll give some thought to further clues.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Sep 2020)

some of the ducks look familiar.


----------



## All uphill (7 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> I wouldn't like to think how many tours I've planned compared to how many have actually come to fruition. Modern planning tools have probably made it worse. The idea of a circuit around a portion of the Irish Sea has always held a fascination, and I think the one I described is my favourite idea at the moment, so maybe it has a chance. For a diversion to Great Cumbrae, I thought this might work. About 14 miles so it would fit nicely into a two-hour gap between ferries, and the views on Streetview look stupendous:
> 
> View attachment 545906
> 
> ...


Must have been a local Fiat dealer.


----------



## Aravis (8 Sep 2020)

I think a day is long enough. There are some renowned cycling routes nearby which I've seen talked about on this site, so it was certainly possible someone would recognise the place without help.

Time for a big pointer. Three triple crown winners were trained less than a mile away.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Sep 2020)

I have to admit I was a bit devious in how I figured this out. I used the forum search to find this post
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-roman-britain.254881/#post-5789584


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Sep 2020)

Do I need to wait for confirmation? Hang it, I'll just blast ahead.

I've edited this picture to remove most of the give-away writing on the wooden sign. I'll post it as is and if needed I have some clues.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Sep 2020)

Looking at the yellow markers on the signpost... I'm guessing it's somewhere in the North Yorks Moors National Park?


----------



## Aravis (8 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Do I need to wait for confirmation? Hang it, I'll just blast ahead.


No worries. One of these days someone will do that and find they were wrong, but there wasn't much danger of that here.

Since it seems I've already said more than enough about cycling around Kingsclere in another thread, I won't do so again.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2020)

OK here are a couple of clues. 
First is not really a clue, just a point of note. I left the date of 2014 on the wooden sign because if you look at the road in Streetview, the sign isn't there. That's because the Streetview imagery precedes the sign. But there is at least one pic of the sign elsewhere on the web.

And here's a literary clue: It's a place where you might meet Kamal and the Colonel's son.


----------



## BrumJim (9 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> No worries. One of these days someone will do that and find they were wrong, but there wasn't much danger of that here.
> 
> Since it seems I've already said more than enough about cycling around Kingsclere in another thread, I won't do so again.


My Aunt used to live in Kingsclere, but that was a long, long, long time ago. Probably something like 40 years ago now. We used to stay there overnight so we could catch the early ferry from Portsmouth or Southampton. Uncle used to work adjacent to Greenham Common.


----------



## Aravis (9 Sep 2020)

BrumJim said:


> My Aunt used to live in Kingsclere, but that was a long, long, long time ago. Probably something like 40 years ago now. We used to stay there overnight so we could catch the early ferry from Portsmouth or Southampton. Uncle used to work adjacent to Greenham Common.


It was over 40 years ago when I left to go to university, after which I never lived in Kingsclere full time. Quite frightening really.

@Dogtrousers your Kamal and the Colonel's son clue would mean absolutely nothing to me without the help of Wikipedia. _The Ballad of East and West_ suggests somewhere near the East/West Sussex border, but looking at the map I've yet to spot a strong candidate.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> It was over 40 years ago when I left to go to university, after which I never lived in Kingsclere full time. Quite frightening really.
> 
> @Dogtrousers your Kamal and the Colonel's son clue would mean absolutely nothing to me without the help of Wikipedia. _The Ballad of East and West_ suggests somewhere near the East/West Sussex border, but looking at the map I've yet to spot a strong candidate.



North west frontier - I'd suggest borders. No idea where though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> @Dogtrousers your Kamal and the Colonel's son clue would mean absolutely nothing to me without the help of Wikipedia. _The Ballad of East and West_ suggests somewhere near the East/West Sussex border, but looking at the map I've yet to spot a strong candidate.



You're getting very warm, but not for quite the reason that you think. It _is_ Sussex, but the East and West doesn't refer to East and West Sussex.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Sep 2020)

Ok maybe time for a couple more clues.
A cryptic one. You'd think that water would freeze here.
A geographic one. If you carry on in the direction the photo is facing you come to the site of a posh annual cultural festival.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Sep 2020)

OK, what I have so far:
The picture shows a sign indicating the Greenwich Meridian, and is taken in the direction of Glyndebourne, Sussex.

Can't find the right road, though.


----------



## Tribansman (10 Sep 2020)

Is it Hamsey Lane, just east of Cooksbridge?

Looks slightly different on street view and can't get the walking singpost in, but the horizon looks similar....


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Sep 2020)

Yes it is. The wooden sign is a Meridian marker. (hence the East and West and water freezing - zero degrees - clues). If you head off in that direction for a while you get to Glyndeboure (hence the posh festival clue).

Here's a picture of the marker in all its glory.




And more info http://www.thegreenwichmeridian.org/tgm/location.php?i_latitude=50.902284&i_type=

Well done @Tribansman


----------



## lazybloke (10 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yes it is. The wooden sign is a Meridian marker. (hence the East and West and water freezing - zero degrees - clues). If you head off in that direction for a while you get to Glyndeboure (hence the posh festival clue).
> 
> Here's a picture of the marker in all its glory.
> View attachment 546353
> ...


Damn, i was searching within 2km of there!


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Sep 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Damn, i was searching within 2km of there!


Well done... i didn't get out of yorkshire


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Sep 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> North west frontier - I'd suggest borders. No idea where though.



Bang on the money, as usual


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I did say to @Aravis that it was Sussex!
> ...


I know... I gave up after it not being in yorkshire.


----------



## Aravis (11 Sep 2020)

The Greenwich meridian clue does look like a "how does one miss that" now, but perhaps I'm being too harsh. For those of us on this side of the country it's something that rarely enters our consciousness, and it doesn't appear on a typical map.

All we need now is another puzzle, @Tribansman.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2020)

Well done, @Tribansman - your turn now!


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Well done, @Tribansman - your turn now!


whilst we're waiting... let's try to pre-empt @Tribansman entry. 

Oxford Street?


----------



## Venod (11 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Oxford Street?



This is Middle Oxford Street Castleford, home of Kendell Cycles, the start of Tuesday and Thursday chaingangs back in the eighties and a lot of pain, I had a Raleigh Frame resprayed and it had Kendell stickers applied. Gary Proud the owner is an excellent wheel builder.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Sep 2020)

Venod said:


> This is Middle Oxford Street Castleford, home of Kendell Cycles, the start of Tuesday and Thursday chaingangs back in the eighties and a lot of pain, I had a Raleigh Frame resprayed and it had Kendell stickers applied. Gary Proud the owner is an excellent wheel builder.
> 
> View attachment 546549


Does that mean i won... or you won? I'm confused.


----------



## Aravis (12 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> whilst we're waiting... let's try to pre-empt @Tribansman entry.


I think this might be what @Tribansman's going to post next. As it happens I did ride along this road once.


----------



## Tribansman (15 Sep 2020)

Sorry for the delay all, I went away and didn't have internet access! Here's my next offering, taken only a couple of weeks ago on a road I cycle on frequently... (a bit more humdrum than @Aravis's offering!)


----------



## Tribansman (15 Sep 2020)

Just realised it looks slightly different on street view as that dates from 2011. Here's what it looks like on Google...





Won't give any clues just yet....


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sooo. Using a bit of forum stalking and pondering this is likely to be in the Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire area ( @Tribansman 's manor).
> 
> There seems to be high ground on the horizon. Maybe the Chilterns from afar? Maybe looking South from the kind of Bletchley or Bedford area.
> 
> All wild guesses, thinking aloud.



There is a mast on the far horizon, I think. I vaguely remember seeing one from the M40... googles...https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stokenchurch_BT_Tower near J5 M40.

The land between is pretty flat. If that is the mast, I can't find a match. Near Thame is my best guess.


----------



## Tribansman (15 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sooo. Using a bit of forum stalking and pondering this is likely to be in the Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire area ( @Tribansman 's manor).
> 
> There seems to be high ground on the horizon. Maybe the Chilterns from afar? Maybe looking South from the kind of Bletchley or Bedford area.
> 
> All wild guesses, thinking aloud.



Good stalking, bit it's _slightly_ further north than Hertfordshire


----------



## Aravis (15 Sep 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Sorry for the delay all, I went away and *didn't have internet access!* Here's my next offering, taken only a couple of weeks ago on a road I cycle on frequently... (a bit more humdrum than @Aravis's offering!)


How did you survive? 

I'm sure you realised I was just offering a little entertainment while we all had a break. I imagine that picture will be my next "official" offering so if anyone's solved it, bear that in mind.

I don't think it'll be this time round though...


----------



## All uphill (15 Sep 2020)

A420 near Buckland?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Sep 2020)

The mast could be the the one near Sandy in Bedfordshire


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Another candidate could be the big mast near Priors Marston in Warwickshire, which is "_slightly_ further north than Hertfordshire" and which overlooks wide flat area around Southam. But I'm guessing. I just happen to ride that way sometimes.



Ah but Sandy is just a few miles north of Hertfordshire / Bedfordshire border. Warwickshire doesn’t share a border with Hertfordshire.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Sep 2020)

I’m thinking B658 but may be well off.


----------



## Tribansman (15 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I’m thinking B658 but may be well off.



A bit off. It's a B road though.

And it's in Cambridgeshire, looking north


----------



## Tribansman (17 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Should be a good clue to anyone who knows Cambridgeshire. I thought the whole county was a billiard table, but I've done precious little riding there.



Am sensing my road ain't exciting anyone's detective impulses, so a couple more clues so we can move on:

- to the immediate left just across the field there's a (small) National Nature Reserve
- there's a pub nearby that shares its name with a London underground station

There aren't that many on here familiar with Herts/Beds/Bucks/Cambs roads are there?!


----------



## Aravis (17 Sep 2020)

Walton Hill, on the B1090, about 6 miles north of Huntingdon:






The national nature reserve clue was the key - Monks Wood. Most of the Cambridgeshire list seem to be fens, so this one stood out.


----------



## Aravis (18 Sep 2020)

I don't wish to keep folks waiting unnecessarily, so I think I'd better proceed with the next. I somewhat tied my hands a few days ago anyway.

I don't think this will present any problems, so fingers on buzzers, where is it?


----------



## Tribansman (18 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> Walton Hill, on the B1090, about 6 miles north of Huntingdon:
> 
> View attachment 547665
> 
> ...



Yep, good work @Aravis 

Incidentally, managed to seek out a 10% climb in Cambs yesterday. Although I really did have to search for it!!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> I don't think this will present any problems,



Reminds me of Maths lecturers, "So, _obviously_..." (cue 200 students looking utterly befuddled)

Looks Scottish. Large mountains ahead, across a significant body of water. Road immediately by the shore, then curving inland. No obvious clue to direction

No obvious candidates from a first look.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> ...
> 
> So obviously it's ...


I'm thinking Skye.


----------



## Aravis (18 Sep 2020)

No-one's seriously off-track, but not yet particularly warm either. 

The really distinctive feature is the group of mountains on the far left. The middle pair - what does your imagination see?


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Sep 2020)

erm... boobs


----------



## Aravis (18 Sep 2020)

Well I know what they look like to me, and one of you is right.

Here's a view of the same feature from the opposite direction:


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Sep 2020)

I don't think it's Tittesworth in the Peak District either


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Sep 2020)

(Slightly more seriously, I did wonder about the Mamores..)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Sep 2020)

Anywhere here perchance?


----------



## slow scot (18 Sep 2020)

Rhum, maybe, but not sure from where. Maybe Islay.


----------



## Aravis (18 Sep 2020)

slow scot said:


> Rhum, maybe, but not sure from where. Maybe Islay.


I have some pictures of Rum that do look a bit similar, but it's not that.

The first picture (showing the road to be identified) is a northward view.


----------



## slow scot (18 Sep 2020)

Mournes?


----------



## Aravis (18 Sep 2020)

slow scot said:


> Mournes?


No, you were much warmer before.

Aside from the sniggering, breast-shaped hills remains the strongest clue.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Sep 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Am sensing my road ain't exciting anyone's detective impulses, so a couple more clues so we can move on:
> 
> - to the immediate left just across the field there's a (small) National Nature Reserve
> - there's a pub nearby that shares its name with a London underground station
> ...



Actually over familiar . I’ve been all over these areas during lockdown , and it looked like so many places I’d been riding. Having seen the answer I rode that section in June but I just couldn’t find the right place when looking on street view .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Sep 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Yep, good work @Aravis
> 
> Incidentally, managed to seek out a 10% climb in Cambs yesterday. Although I really did have to search for it!!



Would that be Croydon Hill?


----------



## Tribansman (18 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Would that be Croydon Hill?



Yes! Was a decent little climb and great view from the top.

I've done a lot of riding recently in that Biggleswade-Huntingdon-Cambridge-Buntingford diamond. Some lovely, quiet, rolling roads and pretty expansive views over the flat expanses


----------



## Venod (18 Sep 2020)

Are they the paps of jura? I ran over them in the Lowe Mountain Marathon, 1997 there is a video of the event on the Web somewhere, I spotted myself on it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Sep 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Yes! Was a decent little climb and great view from the top.
> 
> I've done a lot of riding recently in that Biggleswade-Huntingdon-Cambridge-Buntingford diamond. Some lovely, quiet, rolling roads and pretty expansive views over the flat expanses



The view down to the Cambridgeshire plains as I say from the chalk ridge on the Herts / Essex borders.


----------



## Aravis (19 Sep 2020)

Venod said:


> Are they the paps of jura? I ran over them in the Lowe Mountain Marathon, 1997 there is a video of the event on the Web somewhere, I spotted myself on it.


And to complete the task, you just need to name the road...


----------



## Venod (19 Sep 2020)

I think its the A83 somewhere near here.


----------



## Aravis (19 Sep 2020)

Bullseye, @Venod. Your turn again.

Of all roads I ever ridden, I think this is the one I regard as most important to do again. Heading southwards, once past the island of Gigha there's a section of over 10 miles where you feel on the edge of the earth, before the road curves away towards Campbeltown. I was probably lucky in that there was no more than a gentle waft of the purest Atlantic air, when looking at the map I imagine winds of Hebridean proportions are not uncommon.

The quieter road on the other side of the peninsula is great too, but it's a totally different experience.

I thought the Paps of Jura would've been more recognisable, but I should know how these things go now.


----------



## Venod (19 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> Bullseye, @Venod. Your turn again.



I haven't been that far down, we caught the ferry from Kennacraig to Islay, then a flotilla of small craft ferried all the competitors and their gear across to Jura, I have done several Moutain Marathons but this was definatley the best, the weather was brilliant, the overnight camp was at Loch Tarbert, people were swimming in the sea, its also memorable for the midges when we camped at Lochgilphead on the way home.
Here's another, taken from google but it is a road I have cycled.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Sep 2020)

is that a trunk road or motorway that the HGV is on?

My initial thought was the A66 but it's not where i guessed it might be (the hills aren't big enough).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2020)

My thoughts are M6 or A66 . The background looks typical Pennine moorland


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2020)

and just spotted what looks like a lake on left


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2020)

So looking north , possible trunk road, Pennines ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2020)

A65 another option


----------



## Venod (19 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> is that a trunk road or motorway that the HGV is on?



Its a trunk road.



YukonBoy said:


> So looking north , possible trunk road, Pennines ?



It is The Pennines, but not looking North.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Sep 2020)

Gilbert Hill, Langsett

I vaguely recognised it.


----------



## Venod (20 Sep 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Gilbert Hill, Langsett
> 
> I vaguely recognised it.
> 
> View attachment 548198


Correct, Bank View Cafe now painted in KOM spots just down the hill to the left.

Your turn.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Sep 2020)

I think there are sufficient clues here...

_Name that road!_


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Sep 2020)

OK, so either everyone's sick of the game, or this is much harder than I thought. 

Time for a clue methinks. 

Keep on in the direction of the photo and you'll reach a record breaking village.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2020)

I'm sure that clue is obvious once the answer is known!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sure that clue is obvious once the answer is known!



You'll get it in a Jiffy
Or maybe in a second.
Or perhaps in a mo
Or possibly in a *****?


----------



## Aravis (23 Sep 2020)

I think I was already on the right track. I guessed the record would be highest village, it doesn't seem to be anywhere near Wanlockhead, so I looked up "highest village in England" which turns out to be Flash.

I haven't pinpointed the exact spot, but I think you must be on New Road, heading northish.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Sep 2020)

Flash is correct; New Road is not


----------



## Aravis (23 Sep 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Flash is correct; New Road is not


That explains why I couldn't get an exact match. It's Midgeley Road:


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> That explains why I couldn't get an exact match. It's Midgeley Road:
> 
> View attachment 548817



Well done!

It's a great road to cycle, and the path up the River Dane down to the right is rather wonderful too. Look out for the former Eagle and Child pub if you go that way.


----------



## Aravis (23 Sep 2020)

Fortunately I have the next one ready. The obvious feature may not be unique, but I'm certain it's unusual. However, whether anyone apart from me thinks it interesting enough to talk about online is quite another matter. So good luck searching!

But what I'm assuming is an obvious feature may prove to be anything but. I have clues ready just in case...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Sep 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, so either everyone's sick of the game, or this is much harder than I thought.
> 
> Time for a clue methinks.
> 
> Keep on in the direction of the photo and you'll reach a record breaking village.



I got flash straight away from this, but I’m only just looking at this thread.


----------



## Venod (23 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> Fortunately I have the next one ready. The obvious feature may not be unique, but I'm certain it's unusual. However, whether anyone apart from me thinks it interesting enough to talk about online is quite another matter. So good luck searching!
> 
> But what I'm assuming is an obvious feature may prove to be anything but. I have clues ready just in case...
> 
> View attachment 548825


Is it Sydenham Parkway Bridgewater.


----------



## Aravis (24 Sep 2020)

Venod said:


> Is it Sydenham Parkway Bridgewater.


Amazing, but you get a 20-second penalty for spelling Bridgwater incorrectly. 

So how did you find it? Bridgwater is obviously on most people's Lejog/Jogle route, but I'd've thought it's unlikely they'd route themselves that way. I took the picture last week, at the end of a 200km DiY Audax and I went that way because I'd noticed the unusual-looking road and wanted to get the picture for this thread. Yes, really. 

Time for another!


----------



## Venod (24 Sep 2020)

Aravis said:


> So how did you find it?



I Googled pylons down a dual carriageway, it wasn't the first or only result to come up, but one mentioned Bridgwater and I thought that is your part of the country, the problem came when I searched for Bridgewater (to confirm it) on the OS app, I was puzzeled why it didn't find it, as you pointed out I spelt it wrong.

Here is another, I hope its not too hard, but I think it will have been ridden by more people than me on here.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Sep 2020)

Venod said:


> I Googled pylons down a dual carriageway, it wasn't the first or only result to come up, but one mentioned Bridgwater and I thought that is your part of the country, the problem came when I searched for Bridgewater (to confirm it) on the OS app, I was puzzeled why it didn't find it, as you pointed out I spelt it wrong.
> 
> Here is another, I hope its not too hard, but I think it will have been ridden by more people than me on here.
> 
> View attachment 548873



Reminds me of the Northern Dales, Tan Hill or thereabouts, but I don't see an obvious match. 

Probably Bodmin Moor given my normal accuracy...


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Sep 2020)

Looks like somewhere in the North Pennines AONB, or possibly Nidderdale.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Looks like somewhere in the North Pennines AONB, or possibly Nidderdale.


The fact that _you _haven't recognised it makes me think that it isn't in your normal riding area in the Yorkshire Dales or Forest of Bowland! The fact that _I_ haven't recognised it makes me think it isn't close to me, although it does look pretty much like many places in West and North Yorkshire. Maybe it is just beyond our normal patch?


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Sep 2020)

That's a pretty reasonable assessment. It looks somewhat familiar to me, so I think I've been there, but I'm pretty sure it's not a road I've regularly cycled along, hence the North Pennines AONB suggestion.


----------



## Venod (25 Sep 2020)

OK time for the first clue, its a cryptic one.

Tent shag disrupted, sounds like Northern Irish resident calls the police chief.

Edit: Its not in Northern Ireland.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2020)

It's Stang Top. South of Barnard |castle





Now I need to sort out a pic. I may have to resort to google streetview

I got that from the anagram of Tent Shag. I didn't get the rest of the clue.


----------



## Venod (25 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I got that from the anagram of Tent Shag. I didn't get the rest of the clue.



Sting was the singer in The Police, sounds similar to Stang when pronounced by someone with a strong Irish accent 

Yes your turn.

The Stang is Number 57 in the 100 climbs list.

https://pjammcycling.com/climb/928.The Stang Official #57

https://cyclinguphill.com/2013-national-hill-climb-championships-the-stang/


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2020)

Drat! I thought of looking up there, but wrongly applied the '_@Sea of vapours would know it so it can't be'_ filter!


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2020)

This is a regular cycling haunt of mine.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> This is a regular cycling haunt of mine.
> View attachment 549030



Riverside in Eynsford?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Riverside in Eynsford?


Bingo! That one lasted seven minutes. And no need for my Roman villa clues!

Over to you


----------



## Venod (25 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Drat! I thought of looking up there, but wrongly applied the '_@Sea of vapours would know it so it can't be'_ filter!



@roubaixtuesday and @Sea of vapours were both close on their first instincts, I was surprised when they didn't get it.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2020)

Venod said:


> @roubaixtuesday and @Sea of vapours were both close on their first instincts, I was surprised when they didn't get it.


It is just beyond where I have cycled to. I have ridden down Arkengarthdale twice and up it once, but never ventured up the Stang. It is on my to-do list though.


----------



## Starchivore (25 Sep 2020)

I've been periodically checking this thread. One day I will get one of these


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2020)

Starchivore said:


> I've been periodically checking this thread. One day I will get one of these


Nice to see that you still drop in to CycleChat from time to time. It would be good to do another forum ride with you and @Littgull once the corona virus situation is under control. (I haven't seen him since before the big lockdown.)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Sep 2020)

Venod said:


> @roubaixtuesday and @Sea of vapours were both close on their first instincts, I was surprised when they didn't get it.



I just had a glance at the map. It was precisely where I thought it would be yet somehow I ignored that road completely. 

I conclude that I'm a total div.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bingo! That one lasted seven minutes. And no need for my Roman villa clues!
> 
> Over to you



Been there on holiday so recognised it straight away.

Here's the next one...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Sep 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Been there on holiday so recognised it straight away.
> 
> Here's the next one...
> 
> View attachment 549040



Looks Welsh,? So near certain not to be. 

Other than that, no bleedin idea


----------



## OldShep (25 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's Stang Top. South of Barnard |castle
> View attachment 549025
> 
> Now I need to sort out a pic. I may have to resort to google streetview
> ...


Got to be quick around here I missed that one I lived on the Stang back in the 70's Spanham the large house on the hill top before entering the trees coming from the A66


----------



## Littgull (25 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Nice to see that you still drop in to CycleChat from time to time. It would be good to do another forum ride with you and @Littgull once the corona virus situation is under control. (I haven't seen him since before the big lockdown.)


Yes, it will be great for us to get out together for a day ride when this wretched COVID 19 disease is beaten.


----------



## Starchivore (25 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Nice to see that you still drop in to CycleChat from time to time. It would be good to do another forum ride with you and @Littgull once the corona virus situation is under control. (I haven't seen him since before the big lockdown.)



Yes, definitely. That would be good


----------



## Tribansman (25 Sep 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> *Looks Welsh*,? So near certain not to be.



👍


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Drat! I thought of looking up there, but wrongly applied the '_@Sea of vapours would know it so it can't be'_ filter!


Garrgghhhh.... I thought 'looks like The Stang maybe' earlier today and was about to go and check on Streetview when something distracted me.


----------



## Tribansman (28 Sep 2020)

Time for a couple of clues.

I've already confirmed it's Welsh. It's in North Wales, pretty close to a castle

And here's the view if you turn around...


----------



## robjh (3 Oct 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Time for a couple of clues.
> 
> I've already confirmed it's Welsh. It's in North Wales, pretty close to a castle
> 
> ...


You're on the Sarn Helen road heading down towards Dolwyddelan, about here




I haven't been up that road, or many of the other tiny 'dead end' roads that lead into the hills around there, but it looks like a good one.


----------



## Tribansman (4 Oct 2020)

robjh said:


> You're on the Sarn Helen road heading down towards Dolwyddelan, about here
> View attachment 550534
> 
> I haven't been up that road, or many of the other tiny 'dead end' roads that lead into the hills around there, but it looks like a good one.



Yep, it's a cracking road and sensational views its whole length. Tracks lead up into the forest too and in to a warren of MTB-able trails. 

The main road through Dolwyddelan to Blaneau Ffestiniog is also a sensational road with lots of old mine works and an awesome descent


----------



## robjh (4 Oct 2020)

Next one :-


----------



## Aravis (5 Oct 2020)

@robjh I think that might be on Dartmoor heading south-west on the B3212, looking down the hill into Postbridge. Just to add a bit of excitement I haven't checked it on Streetview, so I could be completely wrong.


----------



## robjh (5 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> @robjh I think that might be on Dartmoor heading south-west on the B3212, looking down the hill into Postbridge. Just to add a bit of excitement I haven't checked it on Streetview, so I could be completely wrong.


No need to check it, you're absolutely right - it is the descent to Postbridge, coming from the Moretonhampstead direction.
If anyone had asked for more clues I was going to point out the rocky outcrops on the horizon and ask which moor might be well-known for such things. But you've got it, so well done and over to you


----------



## Aravis (5 Oct 2020)

Thanks @robjh. I've ridden up that hill on a couple of occasions, many years apart, and your picture matched an image in my mind. I have a photograph of my Revell Elite with bulging panniers on the bridge in 1985 which I was hoping to use in this thread, but sadly it doesn't really show the road.

Here's my next effort, taken during a lockdown ride:


----------



## Aravis (8 Oct 2020)

No-one's recognising it are they? It would certainly be known instantly to a lot of cyclists, including many on this forum.

The large isolated hill in the centre of the picture is a geological outlier, but is included in the AONB named after the larger range of hills of which it was once a part.


----------



## newts (8 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> No-one's recognising it are they? It would certainly be known instantly to a lot of cyclists, including many on this forum.
> 
> The large isolated hill in the centre of the picture is a geological outlier, but is included in the AONB named after the larger range of hills of which it was once a part.


Is it the Mendips in the background?


----------



## Tribansman (8 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> The large isolated hill in the centre of the picture is a geological outlier, but is included in the AONB named after the larger range of hills of which it was once a part.



Is it Bredon Hill? If it is, that's still not helping me find the road!


----------



## Aravis (8 Oct 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Is it Bredon Hill? If it is, that's still not helping me find the road!


It certainly is. 

There was very good visibility that day, so maybe you need to cast the net a bit wider? There are other features which should help with the direction.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Oct 2020)

I cant get an exact match but is it Castlemoreton Common? Sort of looks right


----------



## figbat (8 Oct 2020)

Looks like it to me! Nice find.


----------



## Aravis (8 Oct 2020)

Yes that's right @Dogtrousers. I was a little back from the road which will have made it harder to find a precise match. You can see the same signpost in the middle distance.

It's an absolutely gorgeous road, giving all the feeling of being in the uplands without having to climb very much, although if you use it as a through route there are are a couple of short and sharp ascents. It's on the edge of the Malverns so there's some serious climbing and off-roading nearby if that's more to your liking.

Looking forward to what you have for us next...


----------



## Aravis (8 Oct 2020)

Also, here is a January view, taken while on a ride a few years ago, a bit lower down on the same road. Seriously nice!






You can ride to the top of the highest summit almost completely on tarmac if you want to...


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Oct 2020)

I found it by figuring that the sky was a bit darker on the left so it was probably facing east, and looking for an unfenced road west of Bredon hill. I grew up in the West Midlands and we often had family outings to Malvern and Bredon Hill.

I have a picture in mind. I just need to find it and upload it. Stand by ...


----------



## Dan77 (8 Oct 2020)

It looked a bit different in 1992
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-39960232


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Oct 2020)

Here we go. THat's my bike on the right. I don't know the cyclists pictured, I hope I've not violated anyone's image rights.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2020)

(Referring back to Aravis's road...)

It looks like a nice place to ride.



Dogtrousers said:


> I found it by figuring that the sky was a bit darker on the left so it was probably facing east, and looking for an unfenced road west of Bredon hill. I grew up in the West Midlands and we often had family outings to Malvern and Bredon Hill.


I grew up in Coventry but only went to Malvern once (by car).

I have been thinking for a while now about organising a forum ride to the Malvern Hills from Coventry, where one of my sisters still lives. I reckon it would be near enough 100 miles. It is something that I will save for a post-Covid time though, or at least a post-Covid-vaccination time!


----------



## Dan77 (8 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> (Referring back to Aravis's road...)
> 
> It looks like a nice place to ride.
> 
> ...



I can see the Malvern Hills from most of the rides I go on. Not far from me at all. I'm not fit enough to get up them yet though, so possibly another target for next year. I did plot a route on Komoot to go up there but took a look at the elevation profile and totally bottled it. I'm simply not capable yet.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2020)

Dan77 said:


> I can see the Malvern Hills from most of the rides I go on. Not far from me at all. I'm not fit enough to get up them yet though, so possibly another target for next year. I did plot a route on Komoot to go up there but took a look at the elevation profile and totally bottled it. I'm simply not capable yet.


A year can make a big difference - as long as you keep on riding regularly and gradually stretch your limits!


----------



## Dan77 (8 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> A year can make a big difference - as long as you keep on riding regularly and gradually stretch your limits!


Indeed. I'll try and conquer Alpe de zwift first but I've started from zero fitness and improved so much that I think the Malverns is a possibility next year.


----------



## Aravis (8 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I have been thinking for a while now about organising a forum ride to the Malvern Hills from Coventry, where one of my sisters still lives. I reckon it would be near enough 100 miles. It is something that I will save for a post-Covid time though, or at least a post-Covid-vaccination time!


I reckon it would be quite a stretch to do Coventry to the Malverns and back without going too far over 100 miles. You might find you have to take pretty much the shortest route there and back, and then not have enough time in the hills when you're there.

This might be old hat, but I wonder if the Broadway Tower, the highest (I think) through route in the Cotswolds might be a better target. I've sketched out a route which starts at Warwick University (where else ), and using mostly routes I've used at one time or another, including some good traffic-free stuff, negotiates a couple of seriously steep climbs on the way back, and at the end passes the cyclists' memorial at Meriden:

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34366477?beta=false






It's kinda the wrong way round for me though.


----------



## Trickedem (9 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Here we go. THat's my bike on the right. I don't know the cyclists pictured, I hope I've not violated anyone's image rights.
> View attachment 551237


Now, I am sure I recognise this. National Trust property on the right. Forest and a lake ahead. Bewl Water or Weir Wood? Am I warm?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> I reckon it would be quite a stretch to do Coventry to the Malverns and back without going too far over 100 miles. You might find you have to take pretty much the shortest route there and back, and then not have enough time in the hills when you're there.


Yes - it would probably be a quick trip over one of the hills and straight back.



Aravis said:


> This might be old hat, but I wonder if the Broadway Tower, the highest (I think) through route in the Cotswolds might be a better target. I've sketched out a route which starts at Warwick University (where else ), and using mostly routes I've used at one time or another, including some good traffic-free stuff, negotiates a couple of seriously steep climbs on the way back, and at the end passes the cyclists' memorial at Meriden:
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34366477?beta=false


That looks very similar to the route of The Cotswold Challenge audax from Meriden. I bumped into @dave r at the start of the event about 10 years ago. 

For some reason I can't find my GPX file of the route. It might have been on my old laptop, in which case it has probably been lost now.

It was a nice route.


----------



## lazybloke (9 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> You're not cold. But it's not Bewl Water. You probably do recognise it though.


I had similar thoughts and scoured the maps yesterday, without much luck. is it on streetview?


----------



## lazybloke (9 Oct 2020)

I'd moved on to Ardingly...


----------



## Aravis (9 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> No not Ardingly. Must be running out of reservoirs soon.


I ran out of reservoirs a long time ago. 

I may be reading too much into this, but there seems to be a second body of water beyond the first, or more likely part of the same body separated by a spit of land. But with the elimination of Ardingly and Bewl I'm not sure what's left.

It's an area I've rarely visited, so this is all map-based thinking.

I did have one left-field idea, knowing that Mr D once did Velothon Wales; there's an irregularly shaped reservoir near Pontypool which that ride might well have gone past. But that thought was quickly eliminated.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - it would probably be a quick trip over one of the hills and straight back.
> 
> 
> That looks very similar to the route of The Cotswold Challenge audax from Meriden. I bumped into @dave r at the start of the event about 10 years ago.
> ...



That was 2014 and the last 100 mile ride I did, I haven't got the time for that long a ride these days unfortunately, I remember the Cotswold audax as hard but fun, I rode that from memory having spent several evenings with Google Maps memorizing the route, I still haven't got a GPS device, I use the phone and Ride With GPS sometimes to record rides.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Oct 2020)

Bewl and Weir wood were on the right lines. It's not an event btw, those riders just happened to be passing.

You could possibly say the location is High Church.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> I reckon it would be quite a stretch to do Coventry to the Malverns and back without going too far over 100 miles. You might find you have to take pretty much the shortest route there and back, and then not have enough time in the hills when you're there.
> 
> This might be old hat, but I wonder if the Broadway Tower, the highest (I think) through route in the Cotswolds might be a better target. I've sketched out a route which starts at Warwick University (where else ), and using mostly routes I've used at one time or another, including some good traffic-free stuff, negotiates a couple of seriously steep climbs on the way back, and at the end passes the cyclists' memorial at Meriden:
> 
> ...



That doesn't look a bad route, I'd be careful around Kennilworth, they are planning major road works on the A46 which will affect the Stoneliegh road, on the way out it goes past the Hatton Locks cafe which could serve as the first coffee stop? On the way back it goes past the Cowshed at Wootten Wawen a late coffee stop?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2020)

I don't have a clue where @Dogtrousers' latest picture was taken! Looks nice though...

Meanwhile, back at '_The Cotswold Challenge_'... 

I thought it was odd that I hadn't kept the file. I just found it - I had stored it in the old Memory Map .mmo format rather than as a gpx. This is the 2014 audax route (it may have changed since then).







(Loop ridden anti-clockwise.)


----------



## Aravis (10 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> That doesn't look a bad route, I'd be careful around Kennilworth, they are planning major road works on the A46 which will affect the Stoneliegh road, on the way out it goes past the Hatton Locks cafe which could serve as the first coffee stop? On the way back it goes past the Cowshed at Wootten Wawen a late coffee stop?


Thanks - it was intended as an illustration of how much more you can do with the out and back legs if the most distant point is a bit nearer the start. I do think the Broadway Tower is a good objective, and I see the 2014 Audax didn't go there, the route designer clearly having different priorities. The road past it reaches 316 metres, which I feel sure must be the highest through road south of the Severn/Trent axis. There are lots of approaches, some of which even the timidest of climbers like me can take on, and having winched yourself up there you stay a high level for a worthwhile time.

On the return leg, just after Bidford-on-Avon in a seemingly benign landscape there is a vicious little 20% climb on a road called Grafton Lane. I routed myself up it in the latter stages of a long ride early last year, thinking I knew it from a charity ride some years ago when it didn't seem too bad. It turned out to be a case of mistaken identity - oops.

I confess that coffee stops don't naturally register on my radar, so thanks for reminding me that group rides do need to consider such things!

Back to @Dogtrousers's picture...


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> Thanks - it was intended as an illustration of how much more you can do with the out and back legs if the most distant point is a bit nearer the start. I do think the Broadway Tower is a good objective, and I see the 2014 Audax didn't go there, the route designer clearly having different priorities. The road past it reaches 316 metres, which I feel sure must be the highest through road south of the Severn/Trent axis. There are lots of approaches, some of which even the timidest of climbers like me can take on, and having winched yourself up there you stay a high level for a worthwhile time.
> 
> On the return leg, just after Bidford-on-Avon in a seemingly benign landscape there is a vicious little 20% climb on a road called Grafton Lane. I routed myself up it in the latter stages of a long ride early last year, thinking I knew it from a charity ride some years ago when it didn't seem too bad. It turned out to be a case of mistaken identity - oops.
> 
> ...



I'm sure I've been up Grafton Lane in the past, Billesley road up into Wilmcote is a good one, as is the climb up through Binton and the climb up Croft road from the A46, that one used to be on the Coventry Road Club charity ride, I used to do the ride on my Fixed and usually ended up walking that climb.


----------



## lazybloke (11 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bewl and Weir wood were on the right lines. It's not an event btw, those riders just happened to be passing.
> 
> You could possibly say the location is High Church.


Oh man, that clue's doing nothing for me. My retinas are seared with Ordnance Survey images.


----------



## Aravis (12 Oct 2020)

In the area to the north of here there's a lot of commercial fruit growing, often covered with large areas of plastic sheeting which from a distance can look like water. I must get some pictures to confuse everyone in this thread.

There are also places which are frequently really covered in water but you'd never know this from a map, and I do have a suitable picture of one of those. Think of the fun you might soon have.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Oct 2020)

The picture is quite close (a couple of km or so) from the top of a famous and old hill climb. The cyclists who are pictured are just starting off after refreshments and the opportunity to relieve themselves.

The reservoir is what you might say if you were commanding a show of deference from a sandy shoreline. Imagine King Canute, he may say this on his way to commanding the tide to stop.


----------



## Aravis (12 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> The picture is quite close (a couple of km or so) from the top of a famous and old hill climb. The cyclists who are pictured are just starting off after refreshments and the opportunity to relieve themselves.
> 
> The reservoir is what you might say if you were commanding a show of deference from a sandy shoreline. Imagine King Canute, he may say this on his way to commanding the tide to stop.


Found it!






That's after seriously wondering if your last clue meant Frankley.

While I await formal confirmation, I have a couple of possibles I could use, but if anyone has anything good, feel free. I'll leave it until about midday, and if no-one's jumped in I'll post one.


----------



## figbat (12 Oct 2020)

Aaaargh, too slow. The clues took me to Bough Beech Reservoir but I couldn't nail down the road.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> The "High Church" clue was referring to the fact that Ide Hill has (or is claimed to have) the highest church in Kent.



Surely that's Canterbury Cathedral?
(Ecclesiastical "joke")


----------



## lazybloke (12 Oct 2020)

I found it too, an hour too late. Botheration.


----------



## Trickedem (12 Oct 2020)

Well done @Aravis I have been away from a pc all weekend. I knew the view was familiar, not sure why I hadn't considered Bough Beech Reservoir.


----------



## Aravis (12 Oct 2020)

Well, you are all very polite. I think this one might work; there are sufficient features to match with the OS map, but maybe not to lead you to the spot in the first place. I was heading for the Broadway Tower that day, with some of the driest midwinter roads you could hope for.

The camera wasn't the best, and it's since been lost when I forgot to close a zip properly during a ride.


----------



## Trickedem (13 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> Well, you are all very polite. I think this one might work; there are sufficient features to match with the OS map, but maybe not to lead you to the spot in the first place. I was heading for the Broadway Tower that day, with some of the driest midwinter roads you could hope for.
> 
> The camera wasn't the best, and it's since been lost when I forgot to close a zip properly during a ride.
> 
> View attachment 551947


Is that a pylon ahead? Can you give us a clue as to what direction you are facing in?


----------



## Aravis (13 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Is that a pylon ahead? Can you give us a clue as to what direction you are facing in?


I've been out for a ride today, so no chance to reply until now. I don't think there are any conspicuous landmarks ahead. I'm looking north-east.

Dry though the road may be in the picture, a little way ahead that is very much not the case.


----------



## Trickedem (13 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> I've been out for a ride today, so no chance to reply until now. I don't think there are any conspicuous landmarks ahead. I'm looking north-east.
> 
> Dry though the road may be in the picture, a little way ahead that is very much not the case.



Well I really enjoyed looking for this. Critchford Lane heading towards Kineton. I guessed there was a ford ahead based on your clue. I've looked at so many lanes on Streetview that look fantastic, I will have to organise a ride around here.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Well I really enjoyed looking for this. Critchford Lane heading towards Kineton. I guessed there was a ford ahead based on your clue. I've looked at so many lanes on Streetview that look fantastic, I will have to organise a ride around here.


I am really pleased with the way that _Name That Road_ has developed! I am like you - if I have any idea of where to look, I scour the OS maps and Streetview and am constantly finding places that I would like to visit one day.


----------



## Trickedem (13 Oct 2020)

I am going to be presumptive and assume I got the last one right.
It was a tough climb getting up here early on a Sunday morning, but what a descent.


----------



## Tribansman (13 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I am going to be presumptive and assume I got the last one right.
> It was a tough climb getting up here early on a Sunday morning, but what a descent.
> View attachment 552304



A470 east of Dolgellau, between Cross Foxes Inn and Dinas Mawddwy?


----------



## Trickedem (13 Oct 2020)

Tribansman said:


> A470 east of Dolgellau, between Cross Foxes Inn and Dinas Mawddwy?
> 
> View attachment 552309


Spot on. That was too quick. Second day of the Bryan Chapman, that climb up past X Foxes was a beast! I am going to go with something really obscure next time.


----------



## Tribansman (13 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Spot on. That was too quick. Second day of the Bryan Chapman, that climb up past X Foxes was a beast! I am going to go with something really obscure next time.



Beautiful road and as you say, what a descent, especially with those sweeping views. Cycled it last summer so relatively fresh in the memory.

Right, this shouldn't be too tricky either. Cycled through here from home with fully laden panniers for a camping weekend last year. Was a tough day in the saddle, but weather was as glorious as it is in this pic, and I had an emergency pint and pie in a pub just behind where this was taken!

EDIT: forgot to attach pic, then my phone died!


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Oct 2020)

This is easily the most difficult so far ...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2020)

I wonder how long it will be before A.I. bots could work out what your post means... 

(Writes ColinJ as he scours Streetview's pictures of Dales roads in and around Clapham!)


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Oct 2020)

At the time, it was difficult due to the lack of a photo ;-)

Edit: so don't assume it's near me, Colin !


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> At the time, it was difficult due to the lack of a photo ;-)
> 
> Edit: so don't assume it's near me, Colin !


In that case, I'll get the A.I. bots to tell me when _they _work it out!


----------



## Aravis (14 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I am going to be presumptive and assume I got the last one right.


This thread has a habit of bursting into life when you look away for a few hours. After yesterday's efforts on the road I went to bed the moment the Giro highlights had finished.

Absolutely correct, it goes without saying.


----------



## Tribansman (15 Oct 2020)

Tribansman said:


> View attachment 552312



It's in Derbyshire.


----------



## Tribansman (15 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Based on extensive Google Streetview research I can confirm that Derbyshire is absolutely stuffed with attractive villages that look almost, but not quite, like this.





I'm not going to give any major clues that would lead to the name of the road....


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Spot on. That was *too quick*. Second day of the Bryan Chapman, that climb up past X Foxes was a beast! I am going to go with something really obscure next time.


That's gotta be a record in this thread!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Oct 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Beautiful road and as you say, what a descent, especially with those sweeping views. Cycled it last summer so relatively fresh in the memory.
> 
> Right, this shouldn't be too tricky either. Cycled through here from home with fully laden panniers for a camping weekend last year. Was a tough day in the saddle, but weather was as glorious as it is in this pic, and I had an emergency pint and pie in a pub just behind where this was taken!
> 
> ...



Looks to be heading due West by the shadows - has the look of Tissington, Parwich or somewhere around there. 

But I can't find anything on a map looking remotely right.


----------



## lazybloke (15 Oct 2020)

Miners Hill, Brassington (have got family and friends nearby)


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Miners Hill, Brassington (have got family and friends nearby)
> View attachment 552619


Ha - I cycled along the road at the bottom of that hill twice in 2004, once in each direction! I went through Brassington on my mega-hilly 225 km ride from Hebden Bridge to Coventry, and returned a week later heading home.

I remember Brassington as being where the big hills finally stopped heading south, and where they started heading north. Very nice round there!


----------



## Tribansman (15 Oct 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Miners Hill, Brassington (have got family and friends nearby)
> View attachment 552619



👍 I diverted off the high peak trail to the Miner's Arms, then struggled back up the hill to rejoin it afterwards. Over to you...


----------



## lazybloke (15 Oct 2020)

Tribansman said:


> 👍 I diverted off the high peak trail to the Miner's Arms, then struggled back up the hill to rejoin it afterwards. Over to you...


Okay here's mine, and it does meet the rule "should be taken on a public road"


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2020)

(This should be quick... )


Is it in...





... Cheshire?


----------



## lazybloke (15 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> (This should be quick... )
> 
> Is it in...
> ... Cheshire?


No, not Cheshire.


----------



## Shreds (15 Oct 2020)

Malvern Hills from the East, so Worcestershire perhaps?


----------



## lazybloke (15 Oct 2020)

Shreds said:


> Malvern Hills from the East, so Worcestershire perhaps?


Nope, not the Malvern Hills. Not Wocestershire.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2020)

lazybloke said:


> No, not Cheshire.


And for that reason...




... _I'm out!_ 

(The wooded hills in the distance reminded me of Peckforton Hills near Nantwich. I don't have a clue now.)


----------



## Trickedem (16 Oct 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Nope, not the Malvern Hills. Not Wocestershire.


Its Shropshire isn't it


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Oct 2020)

Looks Welsh to me... Mawddach perhaps?


----------



## lazybloke (16 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Its Shropshire isn't it


Nope, Shropshire is too southern.

@roubaixtuesday - nope, it's in England


----------



## Trickedem (16 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Its Shropshire isn't it





lazybloke said:


> Nope, Shropshire is too southern.
> 
> @roubaixtuesday - nope, it's in England


I thought it might the Wrekin, but that has a mast on it.


----------



## lazybloke (16 Oct 2020)

Okay, it is a sneaky photo for a reason that I won't reveal yet, however I thought the shape of the horizon would be recognisable to someone.

Time for a county clue. _Cumbria_


----------



## Trickedem (16 Oct 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Okay, it is a sneaky photo for a reason that I won't reveal yet, however I thought the shape of the horizon would be recognisable to someone.
> 
> Time for a county clue. _Cumbria_


Sneaky? Interesting


----------



## Aravis (17 Oct 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Okay, it is a *sneaky photo for a reason that I won't reveal yet*, however I thought the shape of the horizon would be recognisable to someone.
> 
> Time for a county clue. _Cumbria_


Because on a map you won't see any water?

I would guess somewhere around Grange-over-Sands and Cartmel, but looking for potentially flooded areas hasn't found it yet.


----------



## lazybloke (17 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Sneaky? Interesting


Yes but it's not doctored in any way


Aravis said:


> Because on a map you won't see any water?
> 
> I would guess somewhere around Grange-over-Sands and Cartmel, but looking for potentially flooded areas hasn't found it yet.


Yes it's a (freshwater) flood rather than a lake, and you're looking slightly too far south.


----------



## Trickedem (17 Oct 2020)

I thought that the public road clue may have been the M6. I was looking at the various services. with a wooded hill nearby. I am going out now, so expect that someone will find this soon.


----------



## lazybloke (17 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I thought that the public road clue may have been the M6. I was looking at the various services. with a wooded hill nearby. I am going out now, so expect that someone will find this soon.


"Public road" wasn't a clue, I was just confirming I was standing on tarmac at the time. And it certainly wasn't a motorway!

Sorry if I've made this too difficult! Obviously time for another clue to narrow the search area.
_From a lakeside location I was travelling towards something familiar in this thread - not a lighthouse._


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Oct 2020)

lazybloke said:


> "Public road" wasn't a clue, I was just confirming I was standing on tarmac at the time. And it certainly wasn't a motorway!
> 
> Sorry if I've made this too difficult! Obviously time for another clue to narrow the search area.
> _From a lakeside location I was travelling towards something familiar in this thread - not a lighthouse._


I was wondering if it might have been taken from somewhere along The Bay Cycle Way... and you clue suggests you're heading towards The Hoad at Ulverston. But from which direction??? I'm taking your 'lakeside' location clue literally and searching around Lakeside... still can't find it though.


----------



## Venod (18 Oct 2020)

lazybloke said:


> "Public road" wasn't a clue, I was just confirming I was standing on tarmac at the time. And it certainly wasn't a motorway!


Is it the A5084 just south of Blawith ?


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Oct 2020)

After giving up on the Lakeside area... i've been scooting up and down there too... but still can't find it.


----------



## lazybloke (18 Oct 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I was wondering if it might have been taken from somewhere along The Bay Cycle Way... and you clue suggests you're heading towards The Hoad at Ulverston. But from which direction??? I'm taking your 'lakeside' location clue literally and searching around Lakeside... still can't find it though.


Getting v close now. Lakeside to Ulverston gives you my route, but I hadn't got to the Bay Cycleway yet, nor is the photo looking towards it.


----------



## lazybloke (18 Oct 2020)

Venod said:


> Is it the A5084 just south of Blawith ?


Nope, not up there. Not an A road.


----------



## Aravis (18 Oct 2020)

I feel sure it must be the Causeway as it heads westwards from Causeway End, so the picture is looking almost due north up the Rusland Valley. The Google images seem to be from 2009 and I can't identify the actual gate, but this could be somewhere close:


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> I feel sure it must be the Causeway as it heads westwards from Causeway End, so the picture is looking almost due north up the Rusland Valley. The Google images seem to be from 2009 and I can't identify the actual gate, but this could be somewhere close:
> 
> View attachment 553159


going closer to the house up the lane gives a better approximation, but alas, I can't find that gate either, or even a different gate with the same stone post and tree/big bush.


----------



## lazybloke (18 Oct 2020)

Well done @Aravis , it is The Causeway.
I had come from Lakeside, followed the steam railway to the Swan Hotel, then took tiny lanes West to avoid the A-road.
The flood and scenery looked amazing in the late evening light - the photo doesn't quite do it justice, not surprising as it was already getting dark. Lovely lanes in that area.
Am 99% sure this is the gate on streetview : https://goo.gl/maps/4KJBUqdrfvMgAWwm7

I was only vaguely aware of the Bay Cycleway, and used some of it on the way back. Hilly!


----------



## Aravis (18 Oct 2020)

I'll try this one. You could say the river matches the sky:


----------



## lazybloke (18 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> I'll try this one. You could say the river matches the sky:
> 
> View attachment 553163


Forge End over the River Leadon.


----------



## lazybloke (19 Oct 2020)

Not much doubt about that pic (too good a clue, @Aravis!), so am putting up another pic - hopefully less obscure than my last one.

Well streetview actually, because I didn't have a camera at the time. It was Day 1 of my first ever cycling holiday, and I was heading for the coast. 
I was nowhere near my usual Surrey villages, so this place felt like another world. Absolutely amazing, really opened my eyes to cycling.


----------



## Aravis (19 Oct 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Not much doubt about that pic (too good a clue, @Aravis!)


Well done @lazybloke. It's quite a popular road for cycling but I didn't think you'd have much chance without a clue. The sky had brightened a bit by the time I reached that spot so I was stretching things a bit for the sake of the pun. The picture is from my January 2018 ICaM ride.

There's an old watermill behind the spot I was standing with the wheel still in place. While I was stopped the chap living there asked if I was OK. Apparently the water had been a lot higher a few hours earlier and some of the cyclists who insisted on coming through regardless were not totally OK.

I like your comment about a moment that opened your eyes to cycling. I suspect we all have seminal moments like that - possibly a productive subject for a thread if it hasn't already been done.


----------



## lazybloke (19 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> Well done @lazybloke. It's quite a popular road for cycling but I didn't think you'd have much chance without a clue. The sky had brightened a bit by the time I reached that spot so I was stretching things a bit for the sake of the pun. The picture is from my January 2018 ICaM ride.
> 
> There's an old watermill behind the spot I was standing with the wheel still in place. While I was stopped the chap living there asked if I was OK. Apparently the water had been a lot higher a few hours earlier and some of the cyclists who insisted on coming through regardless were not totally OK.
> 
> I like your comment about a moment that opened your eyes to cycling. I suspect we all have seminal moments like that - possibly a productive subject for a thread if it hasn't already been done.


Well I initially thought "Somerset", and spent a while comparing OS maps to Environment Agency flood maps. Your clue quickly put me back on track.


----------



## Tribansman (19 Oct 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Not much doubt about that pic (too good a clue, @Aravis!), so am putting up another pic - hopefully less obscure than my last one.
> 
> Well streetview actually, because I didn't have a camera at the time. It was Day 1 of my first ever cycling holiday, and I was heading for the coast.
> I was nowhere near my usual Surrey villages, so this place felt like another world. Absolutely amazing, really opened my eyes to cycling.
> ...



North Pennines?


----------



## lazybloke (19 Oct 2020)

Tribansman said:


> North Pennines?


You're not a massive distance away, but Google says this place has a different geology and age.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Oct 2020)

lazybloke said:


> You're not a massive distance away, but Google says this place has a different geology and age.


My guess is somewhere in the North York Moors. If it _is_, I'll spend more time looking for which road it is. I have found some that look very similar but don't want to waste hours on a wild goose moor chase looking for the actual road!

I haven't ridden there but would like to give it a go before I would need an ebike to get up the climbs...


----------



## lazybloke (19 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> My guess is *somewhere in the North York Moors*. If it _is_, I'll spend more time looking for which road it is. I have found some that look very similar but don't want to waste hours on a wild goose moor chase looking for the actual road!
> 
> I haven't ridden there but would like to give it a go before I would need an ebike to get up the climbs...


Yes!


----------



## Venod (19 Oct 2020)

I thougt NYM, I wondered if this was a clue "Absolutely amazing, really opened my eyes to cycling" Moor to Sea route ?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Oct 2020)

I have a few things to do now. I bet that @Dogtrousers or someone else finds it before I get back to the computer. If not, I'll try again this evening!


----------



## Tribansman (19 Oct 2020)

Can't see the actual name of the road on Google Maps, but is it the road between Hetton le Hole and Castleton, not far from Castleton?

Edit: Blakey Lane?


----------



## lazybloke (19 Oct 2020)

Venod said:


> I thougt NYM, I wondered if this was a clue "Absolutely amazing, really opened my eyes to cycling" Moor to Sea route ?


You can take the "opened my eyes" comment at face value. It really was a landscape that I'd never encountered on a bike before, maybe in a car on a family holiday when I was younger, but there's nothing like being on a bike in the fresh air as the daylight starts to fade. This road kept on delivering; absolutely stunning views on a scale totally unlike the boring Sarf East.


----------



## lazybloke (19 Oct 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Can't see the actual name of the road on Google Maps, but is it the road between Hetton le Hole and Castleton, not far from Castleton?


Yes, that's the road. It's a streetview pic you should be able to find the exact spot.


----------



## Tribansman (19 Oct 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Yes, that's the road. It's a streetview pic you should be able to find the exact spot.



Here!


----------



## lazybloke (19 Oct 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Here!
> View attachment 553358



Well done @Tribansman , spot on. (https://goo.gl/maps/kr2u2JbWkLWt65CN6)
Had done quite a long ride that day, mostly unmemorable until suddenly we were climbing above the surroundings from Hutton-le-hole. The air freshened as we climbed and all was silent apart from 80s gears clicking and the gentle huffing (wheezing) from unfit cyclists.
At the top of the climb a wide panorama opened up - yes it was bleak, somehow reminding me of a Ladybird book picture I'd read as a child (Jack & the beanstalk)




But not completely devoid of life - there was greenery , birds, sheep and an undeniable wild beauty, especially when the late afternoon sun poked between the clouds and touched everything with colour. Even a few drops of rain couldn't spoil this experience.

I kept expecting the road to descend to a valley but it seemed to carry on for miles at the same height. The land would fall away into a distant valley to one side or the other, then rise back up again, only to fall away on the other side. It went on like this for miles, with sunset developing all the while.

Eventually the land fell away on both sides, and the ridge grew ever narrower yet still continued every onwards. Finally after being close to heaven for over 10 miles the ridge ended with a fun descent into Castleton, then onwards to our accommodation in Staithes for a late but well-earned dinner.
I now felt like a "proper" cyclist 

That was 1991. Why have I never been back?


----------



## Tribansman (19 Oct 2020)

Great account that @lazybloke.

The North York Moors certainly serve up pretty memorable vistas. Have been there a couple of times, the last of which was absolutely brutal...at the end of the longest ride I've ever done, Letchworth to Whitby.

Made all the harder as the ride up till then had been pretty flat so although I knew it was coming was a shock to the system. I also arrived just as it had got pitch black (having set off at 4am), so had to do all the climbs - and it felt like they just went on and on! - by feel as could only see a few feet in front of me  Made sure I got some nice views in the next day by taking the cinder track to Scarborough and the train home, although the pretty grim surface for road bike tyres made that quite a challenge too!

Anyway, don't think this will present too many problems...


----------



## Aravis (23 Oct 2020)

I'm pretty sure it's somewhere in England, probably southish.


----------



## lazybloke (24 Oct 2020)

Looks like a church steeple in the woods. Is it by any chance a derelict church?


----------



## Tribansman (24 Oct 2020)

Yep, England and South-ish. 

Angle of photo is a bit deceptive, church def not derelict. In fact, it's pretty impressive.... and impressed a famous poet when he passed through the village it's in (which is also very nice, lots of historic buildings and a fine brewing history)


----------



## lazybloke (25 Oct 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Yep, England and South-ish.
> 
> Angle of photo is a bit deceptive, church def not derelict. In fact, it's pretty impressive.... and impressed a famous poet when he passed through the village it's in (which is also very nice, lots of historic buildings and a fine brewing history)


Difficult...
Really thought it might be Lavenham but can't find the spot.


----------



## shnjmsn (25 Oct 2020)

Wiltshire........ ish ? 🤔


----------



## Tribansman (26 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Famous poet impressed by church made me think Arundel (Philip Larkin) so I went and searched round Arundel. I had some nearly-but-not-quite matches, but I had a nagging doubt about this, checked and found that "An Arundel Tomb" is actually about statues in Chichester cathedral, which isn't a village church.
> 
> But anyway these are decidedly South, not _South-ish._



Good thinking, but not Philip Larkin. The poet was John Betjeman.

Chichester too far south, Lavenham too far East. It's near a county border


----------



## figbat (26 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought Betjeman, but basically he spent his life charging around gushing about churches, so it doesn't narrow the field down all that much!


He also gushed about Slough.


----------



## Tribansman (26 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought Betjeman, but basically he spent his life charging around gushing about churches, so it doesn't narrow the field down all that much!



Fair point!

This should help...the church hit national headlines in 2013 due to a row about its chimes being too loud...

Failing that, it's about 5 miles from where i live (a bit of forum stalking should reveal where that is)


----------



## figbat (26 Oct 2020)

Claybush Road, heading towards Ashwell - the church is St Mary's.

https://www.google.com/maps/@52.032...i2Qw0bOnJo7XXRTbG5OA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## Trickedem (26 Oct 2020)

I think I may have found it.
https://www.google.com/maps/@52.032...4!1sjkjyK5TXqZ7I1hLkAX4m0A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> Claybush Road, heading towards Ashwell - the church is St Mary's.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@52.032...i2Qw0bOnJo7XXRTbG5OA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en
> 
> View attachment 554665


How did you figure it out Figbat?

Pipped at the post @Trickedem ...but how did either of you figure that out? Local to the area? A road you rode once? Distinctive Steeple?


----------



## Trickedem (26 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> Claybush Road, heading towards Ashwell - the church is St Mary's.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@52.032...i2Qw0bOnJo7XXRTbG5OA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en
> 
> View attachment 554665


The clue about being near @Tribansman 's house led me to find a google news article about a church in Herts in 2003 that had a problem with bells being too loud.


----------



## figbat (26 Oct 2020)

Google News search for church bell noise issues, time limited to 2012-2014. This threw a couple of options up in roughly the right place (gleaned from Tribansman's posting history), then Google Maps hunting, using the shadows as a guide to where the image was taken relative to the church.


----------



## figbat (26 Oct 2020)

I'm pretty confident I have it right (given @Trickedem 's independent corroboration), so here's mine. I reckon this will go quickly so no clues to start with other than it is in my neck of the woods.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Oct 2020)

Yep, you're definitely right @figbat... and i'm pretty confident I am too:






Chain Hill, near Wantage


----------



## figbat (26 Oct 2020)

Told you it would be quick!


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> Told you it would be quick!


just lucky googling I'm afraid... 'rusty tank oxfordshire' led me to an image on Alamy of a tank similar to yours (but no grafitti), which gave me the Wantage area.

Here's mine...


----------



## Tribansman (26 Oct 2020)

Good work @figbat and @Trickedem. At the right spot on that road, there's a 360° panorama that takes in Herts, Beds and Cambs. It's a cracking view.


----------



## robjh (26 Oct 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Good work @figbat and @Trickedem. At the right spot on that road, there's a 360° panorama that takes in Herts, Beds and Cambs. It's a cracking view.


I should have got that! I ride through Ashwell a lot - not often on that road, but on a parallel one with similar views. I had convinced myself it would be in the Cotswolds though so never thought of looking in my own back yard.


----------



## Trickedem (26 Oct 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> just lucky googling I'm afraid... 'rusty tank oxfordshire' led me to an image on Alamy of a tank similar to yours (but no grafitti), which gave me the Wantage area.
> 
> Here's mine...
> View attachment 554673


I think I see a Mast to the right of the hill. I am enjoying looking at the OS maps of Lancashire. This doesn't look that high though, so I think this might be a view looking South


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I think I see a Mast to the right of the hill. I am enjoying looking at the OS maps of Lancashire. This doesn't look that high though, so I think this might be a view looking South


You're certainly in the right county


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2020)

I know where I think it might be, but am just checking...


----------



## Trickedem (28 Oct 2020)

i'm closing in on this. Certainly makes me want to come and do some more riding in Lancashire.


----------



## lazybloke (28 Oct 2020)

I've been searching all over Halton Park, Quernmore Park and surrounding area. Think I must be in the wrong place.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Oct 2020)

Trickedem said:


> i'm closing in on this. Certainly makes me want to come and do some more riding in Lancashire.


The stretch of road pictured was the only pleasant part of that particular ride... I'll bore ye'all with the details when someone gets it


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I know where I think it might be, but am just checking...





lazybloke said:


> I've been searching all over Halton Park, Quernmore Park and surrounding area. Think I must be in the wrong place.


It's a little out of my usual riding area... as for a clue:

It's closer to Colin's neck of the woods than mine


----------



## lazybloke (28 Oct 2020)

Close but no cigar


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Oct 2020)

Few miles out... but I'm not saying if that's a big few or a little few


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2020)

I'm still working on it... I really feel like I should know it, but can't quite place it. I'm sure that I WILL track it down soonish, if somebody else doesn't beat me to it!


----------



## lazybloke (28 Oct 2020)

I did wonder if this was looking west towards the sea, and what appear to be pylons on the horizon made me think of Heysham.. but the shadows suggest this is in a different direction.

I'm not certain if those curved "get back in lane" arrows are used on minor roads... could this be an A-road? That would narrow down the seach a bit. Might have another look later.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Oct 2020)

lazybloke said:


> I did wonder if this was looking west towards the sea, and what appear to be pylons on the horizon made me think of Heysham.. but the shadows suggest this is in a different direction.


Pretty much the opposite direction, and pretty much the opposite end of the county


lazybloke said:


> I'm not certain if those curved "get back in lane" arrows are used on minor roads... could this be an A-road? That would narrow down the search a bit. Might have another look later.


It is a B road but it's not really a minor road either


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2020)

Aargh!

I'm pretty sure that it is the hill that I immediately thought of and I know what direction we must be looking in, but I can't quite track down the road.

When you say 'B' road, do you literally mean the Bxxxx, or just a significant road not classified as an A-road?


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Aargh!
> 
> I'm pretty sure that it is the hill that I immediately thought of and I know what direction we must be looking in, but I can't quite track down the road.
> 
> When you say 'B' road, *do you literally mean the Bxxxx*, or just a significant road not classified as an A-road?


yes... it also has names


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> yes... it also has names


I've been limiting my search to the Bxxxx roads so I wanted to make sure that it would show up!

It's an interesting one. I really feel that I should have got it by now. I don't want to give away the hill to check that I am looking at the right one.

There really can't be many possible B-roads. I'll get back to the OS map and Streetview...


----------



## Aravis (28 Oct 2020)

The B6236 heading eastwards towards Haslingden:


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> The B6236 heading eastwards towards Haslingden:
> 
> View attachment 555053



Well done sir!

And can I just add that I hate and despise you for it? In a good way, you understand


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> The B6236 heading eastwards towards Haslingden:
> 
> View attachment 555053


Correct 

I used to hitchhike from Lancaster to Rossendale regularly, which took anything between an hour and a day. Then one day i got picked up by a guy who was a keen cyclist, and i was talking about the woes of hitchhiking, and he suggested i cycled the 45 miles instead of hitchhiking. Naively, I thought bike rides were 10 miles max for us mortals, but he told me otherwsie so i gave it a go. Naively, I cycled the very same route i used to hitchhike; the busiest... A6 to Preston, under the M6 at the Tickled Trout to Blackburn, over this road to Haslingden (it should be called the Accrington South Bypass!) and into Rossendale proper. It was 25 years ago and my first 'big' ride.

Back to you


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2020)

Pardon my French... _OFFS_! 

I searched that one and the Grane Rd 2 or 3 times each, but I didn't go quite close enough to Haslingden!

I nearly got wiped out on that stretch of road finishing a 200 km audax in the dark! 



ColinJ said:


> The clincher for me was the two lunatic drivers racing each other who nearly killed me on the North West Passage in 2007. I had reflective gear on and fairly bright lights on the bike but the first driver still passed me going scarily fast and only a couple of feet away. His mate was gaining on him and went by so close that I was blown sideways off the road by the shock wave. It was very clear to me that I wasn't enjoying myself and that I didn't want to die up there alone on the hills.


----------



## Aravis (28 Oct 2020)

I did a little hitch-hiking when I was of a suitable age and status - I'm sure there are loads on this forum who have tales to tell so that's another thread that probably ought to happen if it hasn't already.

I still have a few of my own photos to use, and here's another. Plenty of scope here for clues once I've managed to compose them, but maybe someone will spot it instantly. You never can tell...


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2020)

I was using Memory Map to remind myself if Pendle Hill was visible from that road...






Pendle Hill has a very distinctive shape so I thought that is what was we were looking at. We had to be looking from the SW-ish.

I could also just about see the *Coal Clough windfarm* on the right of the picture. That is on the Long Causeway from Hebden Bridge towards Burnley, on the hills above Todmorden. It was one of the first windfarms in the country, and was being built when I was commuting that way.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> I did a little hitch-hiking when I was of a suitable age and status - I'm sure there are loads on this forum who have tales to tell so that's another thread that probably ought to happen if it hasn't already.
> 
> I still have a few of my own photos to use, and here's another. Plenty of scope here for clues once I've managed to compose them, but maybe someone will spot it instantly. You never can tell...
> 
> View attachment 555071



Aha, an easy one!

There are leaves on the trees, though not all of them, and not the hedges. Long shadows, so it must be morning or evening in late April/ early May. I'm betting morning from the light. 

Shadows from the left, therefore looking South, or perhaps southwest.

Narrow road. No markings.

I confidently state then that it's a minor road in the UK heading south/southwest ish.

Other than that, no bleedin idea. Could be bloody anywhere. 

I shall await clues.


----------



## lazybloke (28 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I could also just about see the *Coal Clough windfarm* on the right of the picture. That is on the Long Causeway from Hebden Bridge towards Burnley, on the hills above Todmorden. It was one of the first windfarms in the country, and was being built when I was commuting that way.


I think the "Long Causeway" must have some gravitation anomaly, my searches kept ending up there. Cougha Fell appeared regularly too.
To be honest I'm glad to be looking somewhere else now, although I have not the slightest clue where to start.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Oct 2020)

I knew the trip to East Lancs would trip a few of you up


----------



## figbat (28 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> I did a little hitch-hiking when I was of a suitable age and status - I'm sure there are loads on this forum who have tales to tell so that's another thread that probably ought to happen if it hasn't already.
> 
> I still have a few of my own photos to use, and here's another. Plenty of scope here for clues once I've managed to compose them, but maybe someone will spot it instantly. You never can tell...
> 
> View attachment 555071


First guess based on nothing more than intuition is somewhere in the Minchinhampton/Badminton area?


----------



## Aravis (28 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> First guess based on nothing more than intuition is somewhere in the Minchinhampton/Badminton area?


The picture was taken in early October a few years ago, late morning.

On the right you can see a long barrow which sounds as though it's occupied by someone big in neolithic times.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> The picture was taken in early October



Wrong, wrong, wrong. Why do I even try??


----------



## Aravis (29 Oct 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Wrong, wrong, wrong. Why do I even try??


You did manage to misread a number of signs, but we've all been there.

One of the suggestions made so far was spectacularly close, and it was difficult to know how to react to that without giving the game away completely. One additional clue: the watercourse in the foreground is a headwater of a river which shares it's name with many others, and is forever associated with one of the greatest Britons.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> You did manage to misread a number of signs, but we've all been there.
> 
> One of the suggestions made so far was spectacularly close, and it was difficult to know how to react to that without giving the game away completely. One additional clue: the watercourse in the foreground is a headwater of a river which shares it's name with many others, and is forever associated with one of the greatest Britons.



OK, so now I'm right on it.

River must be Avon, famous Briton Shakespeare. Barrow suggests Salisbury, through which the Avon passes.

A close search of the headwaters of the Avon above Pewsey, however, whilst scatologically rich (Cock Lane, cuckoo's knob) reveals no barrows.

OK, back to "spectacularly close" guess. Minchinhampton is bleedin miles from Pewsey. Why don't I pay attention?

Right. Just south of Minchinhampton is... Avening! There's an unnamed (on OS) river running through, but it *must* be an Avon, right? Another fruitless search for barrows commences, this time not even leavened by cuckoo's knobs.

OK, so Badminton? There's a river just north, and hey presto! Giants cave long Barrow!! GOTCHA!!!

Following the river downstream we find Bradford upon Avon, and Streetview gives us, heading west from Luckington:


----------



## Aravis (29 Oct 2020)

Perfectly done, @roubaixtuesday. I get the impression you enjoyed that in the end...

The famous Briton is obviously not Shakespeare, but I made sure it would sound as though it could be. By the way, who was it?

Over to you now.


----------



## figbat (29 Oct 2020)

Wow! Good work! Glad my intuition was working well too - it just looked familiar from times I’ve driven to and around the Badminton Horse Trials.


----------



## figbat (29 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> The famous Briton is obviously not Shakespeare, but I made sure it would sound as though it could be. By the way, who was it?


Brunel?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Oct 2020)

I think very, very easy this one.


----------



## Trickedem (29 Oct 2020)

Aravis said:


> The B6236 heading eastwards towards Haslingden:
> 
> View attachment 555053


Well done. I think that I must have looked at every B Road in Lancs apart from this one.


----------



## Tribansman (29 Oct 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, so now I'm right on it.
> 
> River must be Avon, famous Briton Shakespeare. Barrow suggests Salisbury, through which the Avon passes.
> 
> ...



Damn it, I'd identified Giant's Cave from Google but couldn't place the exact spot on street view 

That's very impressive persistence and reasoning @roubaixtuesday 👍


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Oct 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I think very, very easy this one.
> View attachment 555146



Here you go

https://goo.gl/maps/KMiT3ygMAs2u6J5M6

That is Blencathra on the right.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/KMiT3ygMAs2u6J5M6
> 
> That is Blencathra on the right.



Yes indeed, Grisedale Pike and Grassmoor in front. 

Your turn


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Oct 2020)

Here you go. Hopefully fairly easy.


----------



## robjh (31 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Here you go. Hopefully fairly easy.
> 
> View attachment 555512


Devil's Beef Tub?


----------



## Trickedem (31 Oct 2020)

robjh said:


> Devil's Beef Tub?


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Trickedem (31 Oct 2020)

robjh said:


> Devil's Beef Tub?








This is from Wikepedia. Very unreasonably it is rather misty on google streetview!


----------



## Aravis (31 Oct 2020)

I was sceptical to begin with, but there's a Youtube video below which as well as showing the Tub itself also shows the line of the hills above, and this also seems to match @YukonBoy's picture quite closely - around 48s is a good place to look. This is the best evidence I've been able to find:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCsQBKn3gco

So I think the picture is taken from this layby, probably looking quite a bit to the left:


----------



## robjh (31 Oct 2020)

I remember the Tub like this :




So yes the similarities with @YukonBoy's photo are hard to ignore


----------



## robjh (31 Oct 2020)

I don't think I'm jumping the gun in supposing I got that last one, @YukonBoy 

Here's the next one for you all


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2020)

I must get out more - I'd never heard of the 'Beef Tub'! Looks nice though...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 Oct 2020)

robjh said:


> I don't think I'm jumping the gun in supposing I got that last one, @YukonBoy
> 
> Here's the next one for you all
> View attachment 555663



Got to be one of the Roman roads in the borders, heading Westish.

The only one I can find with forestry both sides is A68 to Jedburgh, but no cigar.






Will keep looking...


----------



## robjh (31 Oct 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Got to be one of the Roman roads in the borders, heading Westish.
> 
> The only one I can find with forestry both sides is A68 to Jedburgh, but no cigar.
> 
> ...


I like your line of thinking, but no, it's not that


----------



## lazybloke (31 Oct 2020)

My immediate thought was Thetford Forest. Not so sure now, might have to try Cannock Chase.

Edit: It was the A11 between Barton Mills and Thetford I was thinking of, but that was many years ago. Streetview tells me it's now dual carriageway and not as much forest!


----------



## robjh (1 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> My immediate thought was Thetford Forest. Not so sure now, might have to try Cannock Chase.
> 
> Edit: It was the A11 between Barton Mills and Thetford I was thinking of, but that was many years ago. Streetview tells me it's now dual carriageway and not as much forest!


No, not the A11 - you're right, it's got much bigger in recent years.

Talking of streetview, these managed forestry areas can change their appearance quite a lot as trees are cut down or foliage grows, and even I have had difficulty identifying the _exact _spot where I took this, so any close-enough guess will do.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> Devil's Beef Tub?



Yes, your turn


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> I was sceptical to begin with, but there's a Youtube video below which as well as showing the Tub itself also shows the line of the hills above, and this also seems to match @YukonBoy's picture quite closely - around 48s is a good place to look. This is the best evidence I've been able to find:
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCsQBKn3gco
> ...




Yep lay-by is at top after you’ve climbed up from Moffat going north and before you begin long descent.


----------



## lazybloke (2 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> No, not the A11 - you're right, it's got much bigger in recent years.
> 
> Talking of streetview, these managed forestry areas can change their appearance quite a lot as trees are cut down or foliage grows, and even I have had difficulty identifying the _exact _spot where I took this, so any close-enough guess will do.


It's a tough one. Looks like a north/south Roman Road through a managed forest. 
I can rule a few places out by flora and geography, but I can't see anything that helps narrow the search.
I've searched extensively in Cambs/Essex, and everywhere from Kielder to the Forest of Dean using Forestry Commission documents, OS maps, , satellite views, streetview and getting very creative with Google searches. No luck!

Perhaps I've missed something more obvious.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Nov 2020)

I thought it could be Alice Holt Forest, but this is deciduous. My search continues.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I thought it could be Alice Holt Forest, but this is deciduous. My search continues.


Ringwood and Wareham Forest looked like possible answers, but not hilly enough


----------



## Tribansman (2 Nov 2020)

Looks a bit like Haldon Forest to me, is it the B3192 Colley Lane, looking north?


----------



## Trickedem (2 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Ringwood and Wareham Forest looked like possible answers, but not hilly enough


I've also drawn a blank on Sherwood Forest. Plenty of straight roads though


----------



## robjh (2 Nov 2020)

No-one has got it yet, but the particular forest has been mentioned in these responses. As I said, I'll accept any close-enough answer, as my photo was taken 2 years after the current streetview image and the tree-yness changed considerably in that time.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I've also drawn a blank on Sherwood Forest. Plenty of straight roads though


I've changed my mind. Could be Sherwood Forest. I think the warning triangle on the left could relate to a cyclepath crossing maybe.


----------



## lazybloke (2 Nov 2020)

I've just been looking at Thetford forest again, the B1106 between Brandon and Elvedon. It's almost dead straight with a very subtle wiggle that seems to correspond to something in the pic. CAn't see the undulations in Streetview, but the road does cross a number of contour lines on the OS map?
There are some sign posts on that road warning of cycles. Can't see the little layby.

Something like this ? https://goo.gl/maps/cC6PzJQy37VrVtn18 Not convinced!


----------



## Trickedem (3 Nov 2020)

I've looked at every road in Cannock Chase, Sherwood Forest, Thetford Forest, Ringwood Forest and Wareham Forest and just can't seem to place this one. @robjh can I have another clue please?


----------



## Tribansman (3 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> I've just been looking at Thetford forest again, the B1106 between Brandon and Elvedon. It's almost dead straight with a very subtle wiggle that seems to correspond to something in the pic. CAn't see the undulations in Streetview, but the road does cross a number of contour lines on the OS map?
> There are some sign posts on that road warning of cycles. Can't see the little layby.
> 
> Something like this ? https://goo.gl/maps/cC6PzJQy37VrVtn18 Not convinced!



Again, not convinced, but I reckon it may be parallel-ish to @lazybloke's guess....is it the B1007 near the golf club (there are a couple of warning triangles....?

https://maps.app.goo.gl/KArQ5XrA7Dsj2xfu9


----------



## Trickedem (3 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Again, not convinced, but I reckon it may be parallel-ish to @lazybloke's guess....is it the B1007 near the golf club (there are a couple of warning triangles....?
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/KArQ5XrA7Dsj2xfu9


The dip in the road doesn't seem pronounced enough and the landscape doesn't quite fit either. In the far distance, the road appears to cut through the forest for quite some way in a straight line too.


----------



## lazybloke (3 Nov 2020)

I'm not even sure it is Thetford area. The comments neither confirm nor deny....

We know the area has been mentioned here, so have a few clues to follow, eg Thetford, Ringwood, Wareham, Forest of Dean, Kielder, Jedburgh and others.

I'd done a few searches of Kielder area previously, but revisited it (extensively) last night after noticing that @robjh had toured there in 2017 (and had provided a link to the route). This also seemed to chime with the feedback to @roubaixtuesday about nearby Jedburgh.
Felt like I was close to finding the place, but after 2 hours of searching I was still scratching my head!

Am trying to go by the geography rather than the flora, but I could have gone right past it. Or I might be looking in completely the wrong area.

I'm sure it's not healthy to spend sooooo long looking at maps!


----------



## robjh (3 Nov 2020)

I feel I need to put an end to the misery - I realised it was going to be hard as soon as I found the place on streetview, as it's changed quite a lot.
It's Penkridge Bank Road in Cannock Chase, looking NE on a summer evening.

Streetview shows





In my picture, the trees on the right have been felled, and the heavy zoom and cropping on the photo has exaggerated the undulations on the road. You can see halfway down on the left the same layby, and the same 'skidding car' warning sign, and the stand of trees behind that is in much the same place.

Well done to searchers @Trickedem , @lazybloke , @Tribansman , @roubaixtuesday for trying. I'll post another one shortly.


----------



## robjh (3 Nov 2020)

This one might not take so long :


----------



## Trickedem (3 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> I'm not even sure it is Thetford area. The comments neither confirm nor deny....
> 
> We know the area has been mentioned here, so have a few clues to follow, eg Thetford, Ringwood, Wareham, Forest of Dean, Kielder, Jedburgh and others.
> 
> ...


Well I enjoyed looking


robjh said:


> I feel I need to put an end to the misery - I realised it was going to be hard as soon as I found the place on streetview, as it's changed quite a lot.
> It's Penkridge Bank Road in Cannock Chase, looking NE on a summer evening.
> 
> Streetview shows
> ...


Well I really enjoyed the search.


----------



## Tribansman (3 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Well I enjoyed looking
> 
> Well I really enjoyed the search.



Ditto, discovered some nice new areas and roads to explore


----------



## lazybloke (3 Nov 2020)

Ditto - have found some amazing roads whilst cyberstalking your travels!!!


----------



## Trickedem (3 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> This one might not take so long :
> View attachment 556324


I think that might be on the road from your house up to Thetford. Just need to run a few more checks.


----------



## Trickedem (4 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> This one might not take so long :
> View attachment 556324


I thought this might be the Paps of Jura, but the single road on the island doesn't get near enough. However, I am now determined to do a tour of the Western Isles next year.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Nov 2020)

Venod said:


> It is one of my favorites and worth a visit if you fnd yourself in the vicinity, try to ride it in this direction Arncliffe to Malham.
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkNvAOaYASg



Why do you say that way? I did it the opposite way over the summer and it seemed glorious.


----------



## Trickedem (4 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> This one might not take so long :
> View attachment 556324


https://www.google.com/maps/@57.555...4!1s5pKFisreH2mR9nMA-UQWnw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Here you go. On the route of the North Coast 500. Beinn Eighe.....Only I don't think it is. The road is too wide!


----------



## robjh (4 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/@57.555...4!1s5pKFisreH2mR9nMA-UQWnw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Here you go. On the route of the North Coast 500. Beinn Eighe.....Only I don't think it is. The road is too wide!
> View attachment 556367


It looks like they may have employed the same bridge-builders, but no it's not there.


----------



## Trickedem (4 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> It looks like they may have employed the same bridge-builders, but no it's not there.







Beinn na Caillich on Skye

https://www.google.com/maps/@57.227...4!1s3v5CkifG8x9atPoItYJwMw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Venod (4 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Why do you say that way? I did it the opposite way over the summer and it seemed glorious.


I agree its a cracking ride both ways, but I think the climb from Arncliffe is more rewarding than the climb the other way.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2020)

Venod said:


> I agree its a cracking ride both ways, but I think the climb from Arncliffe is more *rewarding *than the climb the other way.


That's Yorkshire for "_you only pay once, but you get to see your pub lunch twice_"...


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Nov 2020)

Venod said:


> I agree its a cracking ride both ways, but I think the climb from Arncliffe is more rewarding than the climb the other way.


As someone whose local road that very much is, and after a degree of reflection, I'd concur with @Venod, largely since the views of the mighty fine rock strata are better when going up from Arncliffe; or at least they're more noticeable. It's considerably harder that way though. The hill up from Arncliffe is called Brootes Hill and it is well-named (phonetically anyway).


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Nov 2020)

Venod said:


> I agree its a cracking ride both ways, but I think the climb from Arncliffe is more rewarding than the climb the other way.


you mean the view once you get to the top?


----------



## robjh (4 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> View attachment 556392
> 
> Beinn na Caillich on Skye
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@57.227...4!1s3v5CkifG8x9atPoItYJwMw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Yes that's it, on the B8083 between Broadford and Elgol. Over to you, @Trickedem


----------



## Trickedem (4 Nov 2020)




----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2020)

That one is pretty distinctive. I don't have a hope of working it out, but anybody who has ridden there should remember it?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Nov 2020)

Is it one tree corner ?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Is it one tree corner ?


I think that it might be _Two Cyclists Lane_?


----------



## Venod (4 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> you mean the view once you get to the top?


No I mean the climb is more of an achievment.


----------



## Foghat (5 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/KMiT3ygMAs2u6J5M6
> 
> That is Blencathra on the right.



The last two times I was at Blencathra, I was:

front-pointing on thick ice up the steep wall near the top of Sharp Edge, the prominent arête facing the camera just below the skyline;
cycling past on the way to John O'Groats, heading for the fantastic gated road to Mungrisdale before overnighting at the Carlisle Travelodge for the princely sum of £10 for the room.
The standout memory of cycling below Saddleback/Blencathra was encountering two terrier dogs running loose outside one of the farms adjoining the cycle path - either Doddick Farm or Scales Farm, I can't remember which. Nothing much remarkable about that, one might imagine - but the two enthusiastic mutts had been joined at the collar by a rigid bar, courtesy I presume of their farmer-owner, so that they were obliged to run everywhere together side-by-side and at the same speed regardless of whether they wanted to or not. It certainly made their negotiation of any narrow gaps between obstacles an interesting and amusing spectator sport.....did anyone else ever spot those dogs?


----------



## robjh (5 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> View attachment 556409


This is turning into Name That Tree.
Having seen some of your rides on strava I am guessing at a tree in Kent but am no closer than that.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> This is turning into Name That Tree.
> Having seen some of your rides on strava I am guessing at a tree in Kent but am no closer than that.


This is in Kent and I don't want to be accused of over selling this, but it is in the nicest part.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> This is in Kent and I don't want to be accused of over selling this, but it is in the nicest part.


Is that the clue... the tree is in the nicest part of Kent?!


----------



## Aravis (5 Nov 2020)

After much searching, I found a spot close to the village of Selling in Kent where the roads are unfenced and there's a tree in the apex of the junction:







Now I just need to find the other one...


----------



## Trickedem (5 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> After much searching, I found a spot close to the village of Selling in Kent where the roads are unfenced and there's a tree in the apex of the junction:
> 
> View attachment 556539
> 
> ...


Good thinking


----------



## Trickedem (6 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> After much searching, I found a spot close to the village of Selling in Kent where the roads are unfenced and there's a tree in the apex of the junction:
> 
> View attachment 556539
> 
> ...


When people finally find this, they may actually think I was underselling it


----------



## Aravis (7 Nov 2020)

Based on that clue, I wonder whether you're referring to a place with "Farthing" in its name, of which there are several in Kent. I've had a good look but I can't find any junctions that look as though they could be right. But as we've often found it's possible to overlook what seems so obvious later.


----------



## lazybloke (7 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> When people finally find this, they may actually think I was underselling it


At first glance, looks like open countryside. But to the right is a pedestrian AND vehicle gate, both in farm style.
But the framing is tight, I wonder what clues hae been cropped ? 

But looking in the bottom right corner you can see some grass verge - this suggests the vehicle entrance is quite narrow - possible too narrow for a farm. Maybe a house? That tiny white sign on the fence might be a house name?

Suspect we're looking at a village boundary/outskirts location rather than middle of nowhere, but that unfenced field should be very distinctive.

The underselling clue isn't doing much for me at the moment. I've exmained a few obvious and less obvious variations on selling... might be giving up on this one!


----------



## Trickedem (7 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> At first glance, looks like open countryside. But to the right is a pedestrian AND vehicle gate, both in farm style.
> But the framing is tight, I wonder what clues hae been cropped ?
> 
> But looking in the bottom right corner you can see some grass verge - this suggests the vehicle entrance is quite narrow - possible too narrow for a farm. Maybe a house? That tiny white sign on the fence might be a house name?
> ...


You are probably pretty close. Underselling is the clue, as in South. Head for an Ex's dregs.


----------



## lazybloke (7 Nov 2020)

Aha! https://goo.gl/maps/xJX7QcZkUtesVgBo6
Southeast of Selling!

I'd been searching up and down that specific road for a couple of days. Not sure how I missed it previously.

Edited because I seemed to have forgotten my compass directions!


----------



## Aravis (7 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Aha! https://goo.gl/maps/xJX7QcZkUtesVgBo6
> Southeast of Selling!
> 
> I'd been searching up and down that specific road for a couple of days. Not sure how I missed it previously.
> ...


Amazing. I was all over that, far closer than I realised, yet couldn't spot it.

So much looking forward to the next one.


----------



## lazybloke (7 Nov 2020)

Thanks @Trickedem - that was quite a search. I've not been on my bike much recently, but these challenges provide inspiration. 

Next pic.


----------



## Trickedem (7 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Aha! https://goo.gl/maps/xJX7QcZkUtesVgBo6
> Southeast of Selling!
> 
> I'd been searching up and down that specific road for a couple of days. Not sure how I missed it previously.
> ...


Well done.


----------



## Aravis (7 Nov 2020)

The latest picture looks like latish summer around midday, so looking approximately south.

I don't think we're in the south-east this time. The boundary wall on the left looks as though it's made from a local stone, but we don't seem to be into the serious hills of the north and west. There are some landscape features visible but none are particularly distinctive.

The rough parking area using what might once have been the course of the road is wholly practical but no-one's tried to make it pretty.

It looks like the sort of scene I'd often pass, and the style of the building suggests Herefordshire to me. Clutching at straws.


----------



## shnjmsn (8 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Thanks @Trickedem - that was quite a search. I've not been on my bike much recently, but these challenges provide inspiration.
> 
> Next pic.
> 
> View attachment 556924



I'm pretty sure it's Cornwall, A39 north coast round Padstow........... but I could be way off !


----------



## lazybloke (8 Nov 2020)

shnjmsn said:


> I'm pretty sure it's Cornwall, A39 north coast round Padstow........... but I could be way off !


Yes, you're pretty close.


----------



## shnjmsn (8 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Yes, you're pretty close.


Now that's going to have me thinking and searching all morning !


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Nov 2020)

I think there are tents at the top left...


----------



## shnjmsn (8 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I think there are tents at the top left...


Looks like it, though could be someone's back garden I guess ! I'm now on the A39 between Wadebridge and Bude..........


----------



## lazybloke (8 Nov 2020)

Maps and overhead views give no indication that this is a campsite. 

But it's not a bad place to put a tent, so maybe rethink the class of road.


----------



## shnjmsn (8 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Maps and overhead views give no indication that this is a campsite.
> 
> But it's not a bad place to put a tent, so maybe rethink the class of road.



That helped !!!! OK, so road out of Polzeath, junction






onto the B3314 ?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2020)

shnjmsn said:


> That helped !!!! OK, so road out of Polzeath, junction
> View attachment 557061
> 
> 
> onto the B3314 ?


It IS if you turn left and then back round to face the other way!


----------



## shnjmsn (8 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It IS if you turn left and then back round to face the other way!



That's the one !!!!!!!


----------



## shnjmsn (8 Nov 2020)

On that basis.......... try this one....... It's very south...........


----------



## shnjmsn (8 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Name That Harbour!


Exactly


----------



## lazybloke (8 Nov 2020)

shnjmsn said:


> That helped !!!! OK, so road out of Polzeath, junction
> View attachment 557061
> 
> 
> onto the B3314 ?


That's it!
That was always going to be a quick one, the tea room was a possible landmark for anyone who has visited the area.
Also I do a variation of this ride every summer, ,and have mentioned the route on Cyclechat on more than one occasion!


----------



## shnjmsn (8 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> That's it!
> That was always going to be a quick one, the tea room was a possible landmark for anyone who has visited the area.
> Also I do a variation of this ride every summer, ,and have mentioned the route on Cyclechat on more than one occasion!


Looks a great route, such a great part of the south west ! Might try a few rides end of the month when I have a week off, couple of hours from home for me and have lots of customers around the area so drive it lots, just don't cycle it enough !


----------



## lazybloke (8 Nov 2020)

shnjmsn said:


> On that basis.......... try this one....... It's very south...........
> View attachment 557080


OMG I thought I had that immediately - Coverack near the southern tip of the Lizard, which is about as far South as it's possible to go!
However, a quick look at Streetview proves me wrong. Damn.


----------



## shnjmsn (8 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> OMG I thought I had that immediately - Coverack near the southern tip of the Lizard, which is about as far South as it's possible to go!
> However, a quick look at Streetview proves me wrong. Damn.



Love it there, but nope !


----------



## lazybloke (8 Nov 2020)

shnjmsn said:


> Love it there, but nope !


 'very south' could be relative to many things, so without a major study of maps i'm lost.
Anyway, i have some poultry to roast.


----------



## Tribansman (8 Nov 2020)

*Very* south!

Gorey pier, Jersey?

https://maps.app.goo.gl/vzduSN9ZrVKGAVu97


----------



## shnjmsn (8 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> *Very* south!
> 
> Gorey pier, Jersey?
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/vzduSN9ZrVKGAVu97


Spot on !!!!!!


----------



## Tribansman (9 Nov 2020)

shnjmsn said:


> Spot on !!!!!!



It is a pretty distinctice view if you've seen it before, and it's a beautiful spot.

Right, here's the next one...


----------



## Trickedem (9 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> It is a pretty distinctice view if you've seen it before, and it's a beautiful spot.
> 
> Right, here's the next one...
> 
> View attachment 557233


This looks to me like the start of a railway viaduct. Unusually, not made of brick, but possibly Sandstone


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> It is a pretty distinctice view if you've seen it before, and it's a beautiful spot.
> 
> Right, here's the next one...
> 
> View attachment 557233



No much to go on there...

Looks like a railway bridge, blurry feature on the bridge. Could it be a cycle path, perhaps?

Looks like a flat topped moor in the distance.

Total guess: top end of the Welsh valleys, perhaps? A quick look at former railways now cycleways doesn't reveal any candidates to me.

I shall await clues


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> According to this there are 91 stone arch railway bridges/viaducts in the UK. That should narrow it down
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_railway_bridges_and_viaducts_in_the_United_Kingdom


I'm surprised that there are _only _91 - I would have guessed many hundreds, or even thousands!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> According to this there are 91 stone arch railway bridges/viaducts in the UK. That should narrow it down
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_railway_bridges_and_viaducts_in_the_United_Kingdom



Hmmm.... TBF that probably does narrow it down to about a couple of dozen or so at most. Of course, if I took the time to check them it'll turn out to be a sodding aqueduct...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Nov 2020)

This may help railway bridge numbers and locations

https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/248631/response/620136/attach/html/2/NR Bridge List.xlsx.html


----------



## shnjmsn (9 Nov 2020)

Thinking Wales somewhere...............


----------



## Trickedem (10 Nov 2020)

I think this may well be in or near a town. Because there is a footway beside the road. The bridge is also higher than it looks because there is not height restrictions


----------



## Tribansman (10 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I think this may well be in or near a town. Because there is a footway beside the road. The bridge is also higher than it looks because there is not height restrictions



It's a (semi-rural) village in Scotland.


----------



## Mr Celine (10 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> It's a (semi-rural) village in Scotland.


There's a lot of old railway viaducts in former coal mining areas. Ayrshire? Lanarkshire?


----------



## robjh (10 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Actually there are only 91 explicitly described as having a type of "stone arch". Closer investigation shows there are tons of them with no type description at all.


What's the crinkly grey thing above the left-hand arch?


----------



## Tribansman (10 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> What's the crinkly grey thing above the left-hand arch?



This is it from the other side...







It's still an operating railway line that goes over the bridge btw...


----------



## Tribansman (10 Nov 2020)

Mr Celine said:


> There's a lot of old railway viaducts in former coal mining areas. Ayrshire? Lanarkshire?



Yep, it's one of those....


----------



## robjh (10 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> It's still an *operating railway line* that goes over the bridge btw...


Non-electrified, so that rules out the main Carlisle-Glasgow line via Carstairs, or some others like Lanark.
And on the edge of a town or village - visible in that latest view from the other side.
Flat-topped mound visible in first one could be from (old) mining.
Ayrshire or Lanarkshire.

Still haven't found it.


----------



## Trickedem (11 Nov 2020)

I feel like I have looked at every railway in Southern Scotland! Definitely an area I would like to tour. We had a couple of holidays in the area years ago and it is much quieter than the Highlands.


----------



## lazybloke (11 Nov 2020)

Someone suggested the bridge is sandstone. There's a belt of that in the north west, although I'm not sure that helps because building materials can easily be transported.

However I found several stone arched bridges in that area. No exact matches, and no mining activity in the area, so probably a false lead.


----------



## Tribansman (11 Nov 2020)

There's an old quarry site just to the south...


----------



## Aravis (11 Nov 2020)

I think it must be Christmas!






Caldercruix in North Lanarkshire.

No local knowledge involved. I found a road atlas which marked county boundaries clearly, and that showed there was quite a large area I hadn't yet looked at. Then I just traced the railway lines. What fun.


----------



## Tribansman (11 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> I think it must be Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 557695
> 
> ...



Yeah it was a bit of an obscure one! There's a nice reservoir just up the road and ncn75 runs over that bridge. Takes in some really interesting sights and post industrial landscapes the Glasgow to Edinburgh route


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> I think it must be Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 557695
> 
> ...



Respect! I thought I'd looked at every railway bridge in Scotland!


----------



## Trickedem (11 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Yeah it was a bit of an obscure one! There's a nice reservoir just up the road and ncn75 runs over that bridge. Takes in some really interesting sights and post industrial landscapes the Glasgow to Edinburgh route


Great challenge and well @Aravis for getting this. Still can't understand why I never looked at this bit of line!


----------



## Aravis (11 Nov 2020)

Which all means you have to endure another one of mine...

I think I might've been underestimating this one, so I'll give it a try:






_Beauty!_


----------



## Tribansman (11 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> Which all means you have to endure another one of mine...
> 
> I think I might've been underestimating this one, so I'll give it a try:
> 
> ...



I know where that is! But I've had a few goes lately so will hold my counsel. Yeah it's a beautiful spot


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2020)

Thinking Lower Slaughter but not a match


----------



## Aravis (11 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> I know where that is! But I've had a few goes lately so will hold my counsel. Yeah it's a beautiful spot


I'll be interested to know (idc) if you understood my clue.


----------



## Tribansman (11 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> I'll be interested to know (idc) if you understood my clue.



Didn't realise you'd given a clue...so no! 😂


----------



## robjh (11 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> I think it must be Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 557695
> 
> ...


Drat, @Aravis , I was just settling down with a railway atlas and google maps to look for that!


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> This is it from the other side...
> 
> View attachment 557526
> 
> ...



 FTFY. The Googlecar took that picture in April 2009. Airdrie to Bathgate was not re-opened until December 2010 and was electrified. 
I spent hours looking at railway viaducts but had discounted any on electrified lines.

Top challenge though.


----------



## Tribansman (11 Nov 2020)

Mr Celine said:


> FTFY. The Googlecar took that picture in April 2009. Airdrie to Bathgate was not re-opened until December 2010 and was electrified.
> I spent hours looking at railway viaducts but had discounted any on electrified lines.
> 
> Top challenge though.



Yeah, I knew it had been shut then reopened, but didn't twig the date and absence of overhead lines on streetview. Sorry!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2020)

Mr Celine said:


> FTFY. The Googlecar took that picture in April 2009. Airdrie to Bathgate was not re-opened until December 2010 and was electrified.
> I spent hours looking at railway viaducts but had discounted any on electrified lines.
> 
> Top challenge though.


I've been caught out by old Streetview pictures in the past...

"_And here is where we will stop for our mid-forum ride coffee break!_"







Whoops!

What it looks like _now_...






_Slightly _more welcoming!


----------



## Trickedem (12 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> Which all means you have to endure another one of mine...
> 
> I think I might've been underestimating this one, so I'll give it a try:
> 
> ...


I assume this is somewhere in the Cotswolds. A quick google of Cotswolds Beauty reveals the location of several beauty salons, spas and nail bars, so not much help.

From the picture I can see, what appears to be a busy car park, so this could be a reasonable sized village. It is also on a bus route.
https://www.pulhamscoaches.com/pulhams-bus-timetables/ reveal that there are lots of bus services in the Cotswolds, so not much help either, although this does mean the village is more likely to be on A or B road.

On the other hand it looks very pretty.


----------



## Aravis (12 Nov 2020)

There are too many AONBs for "Beauty" to be much of a steer, so I ought to say it's not that.

It was actually meant to be a quotation, and is a reference to football, in particular the 1966 World Cup.

Cotswolds wasn't far off, but it's not within the AONB.

Edit: perhaps @Tribansman you might like to reconsider? You can always pass your next turn.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> There are too many AONBs for "Beauty" to be much of a steer, so I ought to say it's not that.
> 
> It was actually meant to be a quotation, and is a reference to football, in particular the 1966 World Cup.
> 
> ...



The "beautiful game" immediately springs to mind, but its origins seem obscure and not related to 1966.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Beautiful_Game

Your clue, to me at least then, remains equally obscure


----------



## Tribansman (12 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> There are too many AONBs for "Beauty" to be much of a steer, so I ought to say it's not that.
> 
> It was actually meant to be a quotation, and is a reference to football, in particular the 1966 World Cup.
> 
> ...



Ok, happy to pass my next turn.

It's Canada Bank/The Strand in Charlton:

https://maps.app.goo.gl/FLXtNpDd12HjFH6t6

Ohhhh....reference to a Bobby Charlton goal??


----------



## Aravis (12 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Ok, happy to pass my next turn.
> 
> It's *Canada Bank/The Strand in Charlton*:
> 
> ...


Precisely right on both counts.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=verILGdy1PI


If there's one goal I'll always remember when Bobby Charlton's name is mentioned it's this one. With Kenneth Wolstenholme's iconic "Beauty!" I hoped there was the basis for a clue. Well, I could see it anyway!

If everyone's feeling shy, then may I nominate Mr. @Dogtrousers for the next one as his are always so absorbing and I don't think we've had one for a while?


----------



## lazybloke (12 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> Precisely right on both counts.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=verILGdy1PI
> ...



Doesn't look like a cycling route - I reckon it's at Wembley


----------



## Tribansman (14 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> If everyone's feeling shy, then may I nominate Mr. @Dogtrousers for the next one as his are always so absorbing and I don't think we've had one for a while?



Are you taking up the baton @Dogtrousers ...?


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Are you taking up the baton @Dogtrousers ...?


What? Who?

Er .. sorry I missed the earlier post. OK here's a picture I took on a long ride just under three years ago. 
Not far away is the home of a very unfortunate queen.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> What? Who?
> 
> Er .. sorry I missed the earlier post. OK here's a picture I took on a long ride just under three years ago.
> Not far away is the home of a very unfortunate queen.
> View attachment 558134


is it the B2086? Bandananadunun Road or something?? Can't seem to find any sign of the pointer though, or the iron fence.








after thinking "that looks like the windmill in Chocky's Children" I googled that and it wasn't. but a bit of wiki searching for other post mills quickly led me to Rolvenden Mill.

[edit] found the sign and fence.. you must've used a long lens?


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Nov 2020)

That's right @MontyVeda : Benenden road. Not far from Halden Place, home of Lady Jane Grey, the "nine days queen" who unfortunately lost her head when her cousin "bloody" Mary started as she meant to go on.

Over to you


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Nov 2020)

Thanks @Dogtrousers ... I might have to dig out my Chocky DVD and rewatch the first two series 

I've got a feeling this might be a tricky one, but I'm posting it because this was one of those memorable rides taken during the 2001 foot and mouth outbreak when much of the countryside was locked down.






A couple of pointers to narrow down a countrywide search for this 'not even a B road' lane that appears to be nameless;

It's in the north west.
It's a 'bicycle friendly road'.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2020)

Looks very Forest of Bowland-ish...! 

I've ridden lots of lovely roads resembling that round there but I can't remember a gate across the road in that kind of position.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Looks very Forest of Bowland-ish...!
> 
> ...


A bit more north, and a bit more west


----------



## Trickedem (15 Nov 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> A bit more north, and a bit more west


It looks like this is a National Cycling Network Road. The road to right is possibly private, whilst straight ahead through the gate is the actual road.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> It looks like this is a National Cycling Network Road. The road to right is possibly private, whilst straight ahead through the gate is the actual road.


correct... but it's no longer an NCN route. I'm guessing rights of access changed and the route got rerouted. Google maps does still highlight the lane and track as bicycle-friendly though.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2020)

I miss riding around there. I don't really want to go that far from home in the current situation, but will get back to the FoB and beyond ASAP after vaccination. It is a really great area for cycling***! (I haven't found out exactly where this is yet though, and I suspect someone else will beat me to it because I have other things to do for the next few hours.)



*** And therefore for visits to MontyVeda's sister's holiday cottage! See the link in his signature. If you can't see the signature and you are viewing on a phone, turn it to landscape mode and the signature will miraculously appear.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Looks very Forest of Bowland-ish...!
> 
> ..





MontyVeda said:


> A bit more north, and a bit more west





ColinJ said:


> I miss riding around there. [...] but will get back to the FoB and beyond ASAP after vaccination. It is a really great area for cycling ...


It's a lot more north and west than the FOB... in fact as far as counties are concerned, it's as north-west as you can get


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> It's a lot more north and west than the FOB... in fact as far as counties are concerned, it's as north-west as you can get


Ah, I wondered whether you might have done that! More searching later...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Nov 2020)

It looked like the fringe of the lakes, and your clue on being a former NCN still marked as cycle friendly led me to the track heading towards Low Lorton from the West. 

There's a perfect match on the OS map with a junction exactly like that, the contours match perfectly, and to my surprise it's on Street View. 

And, hey presto - wrong again. 
England

https://maps.app.goo.gl/oeiRqhhzVhrsKxcx5


----------



## Trickedem (15 Nov 2020)

NorthWest of the Forest of Bowland seems to point towards the Lake District or the outskirts. The hill is quite distinctive, so should show quite well on an OS mapp


----------



## Trickedem (15 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It looked like the fringe of the lakes, and your clue on being a former NCN still marked as cycle friendly led me to the track heading towards Low Lorton from the West.
> 
> There's a perfect match on the OS map with a junction exactly like that, the contours match perfectly, and to my surprise it's on Street View.
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike. I hope we are looking in the right area.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It looked like the fringe of the lakes, and your clue on being a former NCN still marked as cycle friendly led me to the track heading towards Low Lorton from the West.
> 
> There's a perfect match on the OS map with a junction exactly like that, the contours match perfectly, and to my surprise it's on Street View.
> 
> ...


You're in the right quadrant of the Lake District


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2020)

It does lead to browsing some nice cycle terrain


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Nov 2020)

Gotcha!






Edit: Just West of Bassenthwaite Lake, the road right is to Wythop Hall. It doesn't seem to have a name.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> View attachment 558337
> 
> ...


well done!

It was a circular ride from Cockermouth to Keswick. I was expecting a road all the way and it was early in the foot & mouth outbreak when all the footpaths were closed. I wasn't sure whether to proceed or not, but i did. It was muddy as feck, steep in places and knackering... I was parched and my water bottle was completely covered in mud. It was the ride I realised I needed a crud catcher.
map linky

Over to you


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Nov 2020)

OK, here goes... I think relatively easy...






_Name that road!_


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Nov 2020)

is it High Road, in England?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Nov 2020)

It's _a_ high road in England, yes 😉


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> View attachment 558337
> 
> ...



Bugger my picture is from just 4 miles away on same Sustrans route


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, here goes... I think relatively easy...
> 
> View attachment 558352
> 
> ...



Looks a bit like it’s near Castleton / Bradwell


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2020)

One thing is for sure - getting mixed up between the tab with the photo in and another with Streetview in just doesn't work... I kept clicking along the road in the photo and wondering why Streetview was refusing to budge! 



YukonBoy said:


> Looks a bit like it’s near Castleton / Bradwell


It also looks a lot like roads round here, but a couple of my ideas have not panned out...

I'll check back in tomorrow to see if it is worth me having another look.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> One thing is for sure - getting mixed up between the tab with the photo in and another with Streetview in just doesn't work... I kept clicking along the road in the photo and wondering why *Streetview was refusing to budge*!
> 
> 
> It also looks a lot like roads round here, but a couple of my ideas have not panned out...
> ...


Google maps and street view seems to be on a go-slow at the moment... very slow loading, and no 3D option. Anyone else been getting that recently?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, here goes... I think relatively easy...
> 
> View attachment 558352
> 
> ...



No takers so far. Maybe a wider panorama will help?


----------



## robjh (17 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> No takers so far. Maybe a wider panorama will help?
> View attachment 558614


That prominent hill on right must be a clue, if only I knew where it was.
I initially thought 'Roseberry Topping' but it's nowhere near pointy enough. Now looking at points (no pun) further west.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Nov 2020)

Reminds me of lose hill but if it is I can’t find the road with that view


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> That prominent hill on right must be a clue, if only I knew where it was.


I was thinking the same thing...

That road reminds me of some between here and Skipton, and there is a similar distinctive hill near Skipton... Er, Sharp Haw, on Flasby Fell?

If that is where it is, I'll keep looking for the road. If it isn't within 20 kms or so of Skipton then I don't have a clue!


----------



## Venod (18 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> I initially thought 'Roseberry Topping'



I thought of Pendle looking North.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking the same thing...
> 
> That road reminds me of some between here and Skipton, and there is a similar distinctive hill near Skipton... Er, Sharp Haw, on Flasby Fell?
> 
> If that is where it is, I'll keep looking for the road. If it isn't within 20 kms or so of Skipton then I don't have a clue!



Not within 20kms of Skipton


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Reminds me of lose hill but if it is I can’t find the road with that view



Not Lose Hill


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Not within 20kms of Skipton


Having checked all of the likely-looking roads, I had come to that conclusion! 

It still gives us a great excuse to check our maps and Streetview for likely candidates. I found a couple of nice roads near Skipton that I haven't ridden yet, so I will check those out next year.

As for where the road actually IS... I think that the distinctive hill is what will give it away. If nobody else finds it, I'll try to find the hill on Google Image search.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Nov 2020)

OK. Maybe time for another clue. 

The view is looking almost directly due North; Lose Hill mentioned earlier can't be seen but is by coincidence on a bearing very close to in line behind the distinctive hill.


----------



## Aravis (18 Nov 2020)

With the clues given I've found it but as I don't intend to set the next one I'm not sure I want to stop the fun!

Perhaps I might post an equivalent streetview image (dated 2009) which I don't think gives the game away:


----------



## Venod (18 Nov 2020)

Just beat me to it.


----------



## Aravis (18 Nov 2020)

Well done @Venod I'm happy to pass to you once @roubaixtuesday has given the official go-ahead.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2020)

Every time I think something looks like round here, I ought to start looking at the Peak District instead!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Nov 2020)

Well done @Venod 

The hill is Shutlingsloe, also having the somewhat overrated moniker of the "Macclesfield Matterhorn"(!)

It's one of my favourite roads, despite the Hanging Gate pub having met its demise a couple of years ago, previously having one of the best views from a beer garden anywhere *and* an entirely downhill run to Macclesfield afterwards.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well done @Venod
> 
> The hill is Shutlingsloe, also having the somewhat overrated moniker of the "Macclesfield Matterhorn"(!)
> 
> It's one of my favourite roads, despite the Hanging Gate pub having met its demise a couple of years ago, previously having one of the best views from a beer garden anywhere *and* an entirely downhill run to Macclesfield afterwards.



Bugger that was on my next hill to investigate list. But been out riding bike so not all bad! I’m from originally from out that way and some family still in Macclesfield but haven’t been that way since Feb due to pandemic. Normally see Shutlingsloe from the north.


----------



## Venod (19 Nov 2020)

Thanks @Aravis are our screen grabs at the same place but different years ?

Here is the next one, I have only been up this hill but there are no clues in that view so this is a view down.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2020)

It must be the Peak District, because I think it looks like North/West Yorkshire! 

Another distinctive hill in the distance...

I'm busy for the next few hours. If this one is still running this evening, I'll see if I can come up with any ideas.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Nov 2020)

It has the look of the North Yorkshire Moors looking North to the sea, the distinctive "hill" being one of the old iron mining spoil heaps, I think all since levelled. Is that the sea on the horizon?

But if it is, the road isn't obvious to me.


----------



## Venod (21 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Is that the sea on the horizon?



Yes


----------



## Aravis (21 Nov 2020)

News that it is the sea in the distance made me think of something: a minor road I drove up once at the Scarborough end of the Yorkshire Wolds. It climbs due south from the village of Flixton and doesn't seem to have a name:






A change of season makes it look rather different but all the features seem to be there.


----------



## Venod (21 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> A change of season makes it look rather different but all the features seem to be there.



Correct,your turn.

I have driven up the hill this year, the last time I cycled up was May 1st 2015 we had parked at Sledmere and ridden through Dalby Forest to see the Tour De Yorkshire come through we then rode on to Scarborough for the finish, then back to Sledmere.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2020)

I just checked a tracklog that I had for the 2016 TdY... We went very close to that road, but turned right at Folkton, on the way back from Filey. I don't know what is wrong with the GPX file but it appears that whoever recorded it was riding pretty fast...! )


----------



## Aravis (21 Nov 2020)

Let me try this one. The equivalent images from Streetview are from 2009 when traffic conditions were somewhat different:


----------



## Aravis (22 Nov 2020)

Perhaps this one's going to fall flat.

This is the view back from just around the corner, explaining some of what you see in the first picture:






It's very close to a county boundary.

The railway line underneath the bridge no longer exists but nearby some of the same line is a heritage railway.

The area is one that Steve Abraham ventured to occasionally in his glory years.


----------



## Aravis (23 Nov 2020)

OK, I need to wrap this up. It's in Gloucestershire. If no-one can identify it you'll need to agree who starts with the next one.

This will be my last post for a while.


----------



## Trickedem (23 Nov 2020)

I'm thinking of the Gloucestershire Warwickshire railway


----------



## figbat (23 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I'm thinking of the Gloucestershire Warwickshire railway


Me too, although yet to find the right bridge/road.


----------



## figbat (23 Nov 2020)

figbat said:


> Me too, although yet to find the right bridge/road.


Or maybe the Avon Valley?


----------



## Trickedem (23 Nov 2020)

It's very near to South Cerney. I think it is this lane


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Nov 2020)

Here?


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Here?
> 
> View attachment 559779


I think @Trickedem's looks more like it... but you're both closer than i got, despite having looked around that area and found nothing  ...i was hoping it would be on 'Bow Wow', just a little further up the old railway... that's gotta be the best name for a lane i've seen for a while.


----------



## Trickedem (23 Nov 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I think @Trickedem's looks more like it... but you're both closer than i got, despite having looked around that area and found nothing  ...i was hoping it would be on 'Bow Wow', just a little further up the old railway... that's gotta be the best name for a lane i've seen for a while.


I saw Bow Wow and smiled. Great name. The road seemed a little narrow


----------



## Aravis (23 Nov 2020)

I'm sorry about my outburst earlier. @Trickedem has it, as you'd surmised.

I was quite convinced I was about to be sectioned and incarcerated. Fortunately wiser counsels have prevailed. It's been a scary few weeks.

Over to @Trickedem.


----------



## Trickedem (23 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> I'm sorry about my outburst earlier. @Trickedem has it, as you'd surmised.
> 
> I was quite convinced I was about to be sectioned and incarcerated. Fortunately wiser counsels have prevailed. It's been a scary few weeks.
> 
> Over to @Trickedem.


@Aravis take care and hope you are on the mend soon.


----------



## Tribansman (23 Nov 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I think @Trickedem's looks more like it... but you're both closer than i got, despite having looked around that area and found nothing  ...i was hoping it would be on 'Bow Wow', just a little further up the old railway... that's gotta be the best name for a lane i've seen for a while.



You were barking up the wrong tree 😁

Looks a nice place to ride, have done the eastern edge of the Cotswolds and a bit of Gloucestershire en route to Wales but would like to explore more.

Maybe a beer garden pub crawl next summer to hopefully celebrate pubs reopening more fully!


----------



## Trickedem (23 Nov 2020)




----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2020)

Aravis said:


> I'm sorry about my outburst earlier. @Trickedem has it, as you'd surmised.
> 
> I was quite convinced I was about to be sectioned and incarcerated. Fortunately wiser counsels have prevailed. It's been a scary few weeks.
> 
> Over to @Trickedem.



Don't worry - if that's an outburst then you're the mildest outburster I've ever come across!

All the best with your troubles.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> View attachment 559784



Looks to be heading south ish from the light. 

Fairly high up judging by terrain, but not steep.

Big enough road to be worth a white line. 

Looks a bit like the Forest of Bowland, but no obvious candidate springs out. Maybe North Pennines?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Nov 2020)

I’m split between mid Wales and the Scottish Borders as to where that road might be.


----------



## Trickedem (23 Nov 2020)

It is about 300m above Sea Level and the heading is SW.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I’m split between mid Wales and the Scottish Borders as to where that road might be.



Haha! Gotcha. 

B709 heading south towards Innerleithen

B709
https://maps.app.goo.gl/BQcbgzdEcC9dF6mt8






With thanks to @YukonBoy


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Nov 2020)

Nicely done


----------



## Trickedem (23 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Haha! Gotcha.
> 
> B709 heading south towards Innerleithen
> 
> ...


Well done, that was impressively quick. I took that photo during LEL 2013. It is a beautiful road and is also NCN1


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Well done, that was impressively quick. I took that photo during LEL 2013. It is a beautiful road and is also NCN1



It looks like a fabulous road to cycle. 

OK, here's one I had to take from Google maps. 

Comes with happy memories, but required thighs of steel at the time!


----------



## Tribansman (23 Nov 2020)

A389 heading West through Little Petherick, Cornwall. Went past that on my end to end!

https://maps.app.goo.gl/9vr2FC7xyriAYsuM6


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> A389 heading West through Little Petherick, Cornwall. Went past that on my end to end!
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/9vr2FC7xyriAYsuM6



Right first time! We stayed in a holiday cottage in St Issey for several years and used to go to the beaches with the kids by bike through little Petherick.

One year we had tandem with me captain, child #1 stoker, #2 childseat and #3 in trailer. The hill out of little Petherick was... ...full on!

Over to you.


----------



## Tribansman (24 Nov 2020)

Another one from Google Maps as the one I took is a bit blurry. Reckon this should be pretty straightforward...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2020)

It probably isn't the thing (water tower?) that I spotted on one ride in Lancashire, but assuming that nobody else comes up with the answer before then I will check it on Streetview when I'm back on my laptop.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

Going over the A1 west from Edworth to Langford


https://goo.gl/maps/3s5NFZGWcjJNsudQ6


----------



## figbat (24 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Going over the A1 west from Edworth to Langford
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/3s5NFZGWcjJNsudQ6


DAMMIT! I was just typing Langford Water Tower! Literally beaten by seconds.
England - Google Maps


----------



## robjh (24 Nov 2020)

figbat said:


> DAMMIT! I was just typing Langford Water Tower! Literally beaten by seconds.
> England - Google Maps


I instantly thought of that bridge too but the big white mushroom on the far side threw me. I've been over there many times and don't recall noticing it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> I instantly thought of that bridge too but the big white mushroom on the far side threw me. I've been over there many times and don't recall noticing it.



It threw me at first and I looked at the Eden project. But came back to that bridge and there is the white thing I don’t recall.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

Right here you go.


----------



## Trickedem (24 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Right here you go.
> 
> View attachment 559888


You're not selling this!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> You're not selling this!



Despite what others say I don’t own the road 😀


----------



## Trickedem (24 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Right here you go.
> 
> View attachment 559888


I am going to hazard a guess and say Herts or Essex. Looks like quite a long bridge, so maybe going over a flood plain.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> I am going to hazard a guess and say Herts or Essex. Looks like quite a long bridge, so maybe going over a flood plain.



In the right area, it’s one of those two counties


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2020)

A damp road on a gloomy, overcast day in the UK... that should narrow the search down a bit...! 

As for the water tower that I was thinking of in Lancashire - there were some very _subtle _differences compared to the one posted above...


----------



## robjh (24 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Right here you go.
> 
> View attachment 559888


Great Bardfield heading for Finchingfield? Will post the link later if I'm right.


----------



## Trickedem (24 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> Great Bardfield heading for Finchingfield? Will post the link later if I'm right.


well done @robjh I am sat at my desk looking at this. Certainly looks correct.
https://www.google.com/maps/@51.951...4!1sOfwfdAnjWGzcZaMOSJfvew!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> A damp road on a gloomy, overcast day in the UK... that should narrow the search down a bit...!
> 
> As for the water tower that I was thinking of in Lancashire - there were some very _subtle _differences compared to the one posted above...
> 
> View attachment 559905


is it the A570 near Bickerstaffe? 




Joking aside... a friend of mine has a rather large wood inlay (marquetry?) picture of that water tower. It is a rather splendid structure.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> Great Bardfield heading for Finchingfield? Will post the link later if I'm right.



Well done, your turn. It was indeed a damp day.


----------



## robjh (24 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> well done @robjh I am sat at my desk looking at this. Certainly looks correct.
> https://www.google.com/maps/@51.951...4!1sOfwfdAnjWGzcZaMOSJfvew!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Thanks for that link @Trickedem , you saved me a job there.
Quite a few people will have ridden that way but it looks a bit different after midnight on the Dunwich Dynamo.

Please be patient with me, I'll post the next one later when I'm on the big 'puter.


----------



## robjh (24 Nov 2020)

Here's the next one...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

Definitely mid Wales vibe


----------



## Tribansman (24 Nov 2020)

Looks more like Scotland to me.

EDIT: It IS Scotland! Had a hunch for borders and saw a cluster of reservoirs between Moffat and Peebles. Checked the minor roads above them and it looks like it's a lane to the South East of Talla reservoir, looking North West....

Can't get my phone to insert an image, here's roughly where it looks to have been taken...

https://maps.app.goo.gl/ifGPNmobJcLa861M8


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Looks more like Scotland to me.
> 
> EDIT: It IS Scotland! Had a hunch for borders and saw a cluster of reservoirs between Moffat and Peebles. Checked the minor roads above them and it looks like it's a lane to the South East of Talla reservoir, looking North West....
> 
> ...



Great effort! I looked at the other reservoir, had convinced myself the view was to the East...


----------



## Tribansman (24 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Great effort! I looked at the other reservoir, had convinced myself the view was to the East...



They all looked pretty similar!

Not quite as impressive a view this next one, but similar weather....


----------



## robjh (24 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Looks more like Scotland to me.
> 
> EDIT: It IS Scotland! Had a hunch for borders and saw a cluster of reservoirs between Moffat and Peebles. Checked the minor roads above them and it looks like it's a lane to the South East of Talla reservoir, looking North West....
> 
> ...


Well done. I thought that might be a quick one with a big water feature like that to go on. It was a lovely road, with a very steep drop just below my vantage point going down to the water level.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> Here's the next one...
> View attachment 559958


Nice!

Like our local Widdop Rd. On steroids. In nicer weather...


----------



## robjh (25 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> They all looked pretty similar!
> 
> Not quite as impressive a view this next one, but similar weather....
> 
> View attachment 559992


Hmm, not that much to go on. Looking probably west-ish, a village with a large elongated green, and houses with no obvious regional features. There are places like that from Suffolk through to the Midlands and probably beyond. Why are the cars parked there? Is it an event, or a popular pub just out of sight?


----------



## BrumJim (25 Nov 2020)

I'm guessing Oxfordshire, Northamptonshire, Suffolk, Essex, Hampshire, Berskhire, Wiltshire, Gloucestershire, Sussex (either) or Rutland. Hmm - a bit of a wide net there.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> Hmm, not that much to go on. Looking probably west-ish, a village with a large elongated green, and houses with no obvious regional features. There are places like that from Suffolk through to the Midlands and probably beyond. Why are the cars parked there? Is it an event, or a popular pub just out of sight?


also on a bus route, and it looks like that could be a beacon being prepared on the green, where the orange thing is?


----------



## Tribansman (25 Nov 2020)

Suffolk wasn't too far away, and it's looking South. No event, there is a pub (with an alliterative name) across the green. It is a beacon you can see too.


----------



## Trickedem (25 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> pub (with an alliterative name)


Quick check on dictionary.com to see what that means.


----------



## BrumJim (25 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Suffolk wasn't too far away, and it's looking South. No event, there is a pub (with an alliterative name) across the green. It is a beacon you can see too.


Cambridgeshire or Norfolk, then?


----------



## Tribansman (25 Nov 2020)

BrumJim said:


> Cambridgeshire or Norfolk, then?


Yep, one of those


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> No event, there is a pub (with an alliterative name) across the green.





Trickedem said:


> Quick check on dictionary.com to see what that means.


I remember my English Literature teacher explaining it 50 years ago...



Wilfred Owen said:


> *A**nthem for Doomed Youth* BY WILFRED OWEN
> 
> What passing-bells for these who die as cattle?
> — Only the monstrous anger of the guns.
> ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Nov 2020)

Looks like Barrington


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2020)

Aargh - formatting on a phone!!! I WILL fix it!

PS Finally sorted out... 

I will get back to road guessing once I have the faintest idea where one is!


----------



## robjh (25 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Looks like Barrington


I think the green is too narrow for Barrington, but it certainly has the look of numerous villages in this part of the world.


----------



## Trickedem (25 Nov 2020)

I have been looking for a Beacon Map unsuccessfully.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Nov 2020)

The alliterative pub name surely makes it easy, thinks I.

Alas, a brief glance at a list of Cambridgeshire pubs yields about a dozen without getting beyond B...

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/results.shtml/county/Cambridgeshire/page/2/


----------



## Tribansman (25 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The alliterative pub name surely makes it easy, thinks I.
> 
> Alas, a brief glance at a list of Cambridgeshire pubs yields about a dozen without getting beyond B...
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/results.shtml/county/Cambridgeshire/page/2/



It's Norfolk. And it's in the first half of the alphabet


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> It's Norfolk.



All those southern counties look the same to me


----------



## BrumJim (25 Nov 2020)

The Dabling Duck at Great Massingham?

Disappointed that it isn't the Live and Let Live instead.

Roughly here.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Nov 2020)

BrumJim said:


> The Dabling Duck at Great Massingham?
> 
> Disappointed that it isn't the Live and Let Live instead.
> 
> Roughly here.



Good work 👍

Will choose one with more distinguishing features next time!


----------



## BrumJim (25 Nov 2020)

A bit challenging, but how about this one?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Nov 2020)

Looks like New Forest


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Nov 2020)

BrumJim said:


> The Dabling Duck at Great Massingham?
> 
> Disappointed that it isn't the Live and Let Live instead.
> 
> Roughly here.


Another intriguing name for a road is to the south of the village... Drunken Drove!

and a Mad Dog Lane to the west


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Nov 2020)

BrumJim said:


> A bit challenging, but how about this one?
> View attachment 560102



Shadow suggests a road running East/West, looks like New Forest, minor road....

https://www.google.com/maps/@50.915...4!1skxlY4puNGlC5B1v_4c6Ekg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## BrumJim (25 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Shadow suggests a road running East/West, looks like New Forest, minor road....
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@50.915...4!1skxlY4puNGlC5B1v_4c6Ekg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Spot on. Very, very straight. I think we are a bit further on from that photo (I could be wrong), but near enough.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Nov 2020)

OK, I've definitely run out of my own pics now, but I have cycled this one. 

name that road!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Nov 2020)

BrumJim said:


> Spot on. Very, very straight. I think we are a bit further on from that photo (I could be wrong), but near enough.



Cheers - I picked the spot for the lay by, but there could well be another further on. 

Had a couple of days around the New Forest last summer, enjoyed the open roads.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, I've definitely run out of my own pics now, but I have cycled this one.
> 
> name that road!
> 
> View attachment 560146



Is that the sea between the house and barn/garage?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Nov 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Is that the sea between the house and barn/garage?



It's a bit early for clues, only posted it a few minutes ago


----------



## Trickedem (25 Nov 2020)

Looks like quite a big power station ahead. Pembroke possibly?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Nov 2020)

OK, OK, you can have clues...

Yes to sea, and yes to power station


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, OK, you can have clues...
> 
> Yes to sea, and yes to power station



Pah that’s no clue. Think we all worked it out. Just not found the right power station yet.


----------



## Venod (27 Nov 2020)

I think the power station is Chapelcross.

Chapelcross occupies a 92 hectare site on the *location* of former World War II training airfield, RAF *Annan*, *located* 3 km north east of the town of *Annan* in the Annandale and Eskdale district within the Dumfries and Galloway region of south west Scotland.

A bit busy this morning so good luck to somebody finding the road.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Nov 2020)

I can confirm...

It is not Chapelcross

The visible chimneys have been demolished since the photo on googlemaps.

But the power station is still a going concern.


----------



## Venod (27 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It is not Chapelcross



Cader Hall ?


----------



## figbat (27 Nov 2020)

https://goo.gl/maps/3EGMsrVnq16T79Ry6
Lynemouth Power Station in the distance - road running south from Cresswell towards the station.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Nov 2020)

figbat said:


> https://goo.gl/maps/3EGMsrVnq16T79Ry6
> Lynemouth Power Station in the distance - road running south from Cresswell towards the station.



Well done!

Spot on the location, but it's actually Lynemouth power station rather than Blyth. Although the chimneys, it turns out were for a now demolished Aluminium smelter, rather than the power station itself. That main chimney remains, but is hidden in the photo by the outbuilding.

The power station was originally located for the adjacent Ellington Colliery which extended under the North Sea for a very long way. All now gone save for a memorial statue.


----------



## figbat (27 Nov 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well done!
> 
> Spot on the location, but it's actually Lynemouth power station rather than Blyth. Although the chimneys, it turns out were for a now demolished Aluminium smelter, rather than the power station itself. That main chimney remains, but is hidden in the photo by the outbuilding.
> 
> The power station was originally located for the adjacent Ellington Colliery which extended under the North Sea for a very long way. All now gone save for a memorial statue.


Yes, I originally wrote Blyth as that was the Google search which apparently coincidentally led me to Lynemouth - I ninja edited to Lynemouth but obviously you saw my original message.

Anyway, the picture below I have cycled many times along both visible routes, but I've never ridden both on the same day...


----------



## robjh (28 Nov 2020)

figbat said:


> Yes, I originally wrote Blyth as that was the Google search which apparently coincidentally led me to Lynemouth - I ninja edited to Lynemouth but obviously you saw my original message.
> 
> Anyway, the picture below I have cycled many times along both visible routes, but I've never ridden both on the same day...
> 
> View attachment 560450


I was looking at the Ridgeway crossing roads in the Wiltshire downs but none look like this. Similar landscapes though.


----------



## figbat (28 Nov 2020)

robjh said:


> I was looking at the Ridgeway crossing roads in the Wiltshire downs but none look like this. Similar landscapes though.


The right idea, wrong county.


----------



## figbat (28 Nov 2020)

figbat said:


> The right idea, wrong county.


This isn’t the Ridgeway itself, but a connecting trail, hence the blue sign.


----------



## Venod (10 Dec 2020)

figbat said:


> This isn’t the Ridgeway itself, but a connecting trail, hence the blue sign.



Think its time for a clue.


----------



## figbat (10 Dec 2020)

The track to the left does lead up to the Ridgeway; the track crosses over the road, so this is one corner of a crossroads-of-sorts. The road comes from a small village with an aviation-associated name.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Dec 2020)

figbat said:


> a small village with an aviation-associated name.



Ah, that'll be Sonic on the Wold. I'm on the case!


----------



## Venod (10 Dec 2020)

Copperage Road Berkshire


----------



## robjh (10 Dec 2020)

Venod said:


> Copperage Road Berkshire
> 
> View attachment 562738


I'd been looking all over the area south of Wantage and never found that spot.


----------



## figbat (10 Dec 2020)

Venod said:


> Copperage Road Berkshire
> 
> View attachment 562738


That’s it. More often than not I ride the track on an MTB, less frequently I’ll ride the road on my road bike. In fact this picture was taken just a few hundred metres up the road towards Farnborough.


----------



## Venod (10 Dec 2020)

figbat said:


> That’s it


I wouldn't have found it without the aviation clue, I will post another tomorrow.


----------



## Venod (11 Dec 2020)

Another one.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Dec 2020)

Hmm - looks industrial with that armco on the RHS, but metalled road strangely turns into a track without any turning spot, other than something on the left. A lot of electricity going on there, makes me think hydro power station, but doesn't look high enough - well above the tree line. Or ski resort, but wrong country.

Strange mast sort of thing in the middle there. That must be unusual.


----------



## robjh (11 Dec 2020)

Venod said:


> Another one.
> View attachment 562818


Looks like quarrying up there. I was thinking Clee Hill but can't find any roads like this.


----------



## Venod (1 Jan 2021)

In an attempt to revive this thread, this is a view of the above image from the other direction.


----------



## robjh (1 Jan 2021)

Venod said:


> In an attempt to revive this thread, this is a view of the above image from the other direction.
> 
> View attachment 566578


I still don't recognize it, but it's good to have the thread back. I will be scouring Google maps later. Happy new year to you @Venod


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2021)

I think I know it! Checking...


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2021)

Yes... I sent my cousin up it a few years ago***! Used for the national hill climb championships in the past - Pea Royd Lane Stocksbridge. 






*** Strictly speaking, the Tour de Yorkshire sportive did, but I invited him down from Scotland to ride it!


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jan 2021)

Well done Colin!


----------



## Venod (1 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think I know it! Checking...



Correct Colin I was surprised no one got it from the first picture.

There are some climbs to be savoured and enjoyed, this isn't one of them its just a relief to get to the top, over to you.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2021)

Venod said:


> Correct Colin I was surprised no one got from the first picture.
> 
> There are some climbs to be savoured and enjoyed, this isn't one of them its just a relief to get to the top, over to you.


I should have got it from the original picture because I Streetviewed the climb before my cousin signed up for the ride. I knew that I had seen it before but I convinced myself that it was in this area. It looks a bit like some places here but I wasn't even able to find _them_! 

I have a few roads in mind but I am going to have to check that I haven't already posted pictures of them in this thread... Back soon!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2021)

Ok. I have got a series of 6 doctored Streetview photos up a climb. I will post one a day until somebody works out where they were taken. It becomes increasingly obvious as the sequence progresses. If there is still no solution I will post one written clue!

Picture #1:





_*Name that road! *_


----------



## Tribansman (1 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ok. I have got a series of 6 doctored Streetview photos up a climb. I will post one a day until somebody works out where they were taken. It becomes increasingly obvious as the sequence progresses. If there is still no solution I will post one written clue!
> 
> Picture #1:
> View attachment 566667
> ...



Mytholm Steeps?
Edit: nope, checked that climb and it's not that...


----------



## Venod (1 Jan 2021)

My first thoughts were Jackson's Bridge but alas not, it's very Holme Valley looking, but then again it could be anywhere in Calderdale or maybe not.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2021)

Venod said:


> My first thoughts were Jackson's Bridge


That is one local(-ish) climb that I have never actually looked at before. Wow - it looks tough, pretty much on par with Pea Royd Lane! I must get fit this year and go over to ride up it.

I found this video. I'm not sure if I believe that it was actually shot from a pedal bicycle because the picture was so steady, but it is fun to watch anyway.



It looks pretty quick to do it in the 7 minutes taken on the video. What is scary is that the record for that climb is _*under 4 minutes*_!


----------



## Venod (2 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Wow - it looks tough, pretty much on par with Pea Royd Lane!



Its a long time since I was up there, so it might be a memory thing, but it doesn't hold the same dread as Pea Road Lane.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2021)

Oops, I forgot to post picture #2 ...

Here it is:







In fact, here is picture #3 as well...


----------



## Venod (6 Jan 2021)

Midgley Road Mytholmroyd


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2021)

Venod said:


> Midgley Road Mytholmroyd
> 
> View attachment 567479


Indeed! 

Over to you again...


----------



## Venod (6 Jan 2021)

Another one.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2021)

That blue plaque was too big a clue - Wentbridge! 











By Paul Johnston-Knight, CC BY-SA 2.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=9180800


----------



## Venod (6 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That blue plaque was too big a clue - Wentbridge!


I thought it would be easy with the plaque, who knew Robin Hood was a Yorkshire man? does not fit, giving money away.

Over to you @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2021)

Seek, and ye shall find...






(I don't _think _that I have posted that one before? )


----------



## BrumJim (6 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Seek, and ye shall find...
> 
> View attachment 567552
> 
> ...


I don't know where it is, but if I set my car's satnav for Glasgow, I'm sure it will take me down it as a 60 mile/h shortcut from the main road.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Seek, and ye shall find...
> 
> View attachment 567552
> 
> ...


It kind of looks familiar ... similar to a photo you have posted illustrating a very steep gradient on a hairpin.

But I may be imagining that.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> It kind of looks familiar ... similar to a photo you have posted illustrating a very steep gradient on a hairpin.
> 
> But I may be imagining that.


I have posted pictures of steep climbs with hairpins but I can't remember posting this climb in this thread. I checked and I have mentioned it elsewhere on the forum 2 or 3 times over the years...

You were probably thinking of _this _one...






(Mytholm Steeps)


----------



## Tribansman (6 Jan 2021)

Sigget Lane behind Centre Vale Park in Todmorden?

https://maps.app.goo.gl/4bVFa3FkXtz18X55A


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Sigget Lane behind Centre Vale Park in Todmorden?
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/4bVFa3FkXtz18X55A


That's the one! 

Your turn...


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> No not that one. One with a hairpin. And not in this thread. But it seems I'm not correct so ...
> 
> Edit: I was thinking of that climb but not that pic. I was thinking of the second pic in this post https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/do-you-use-toeclips.259829/page-3#post-5959673


Ah, I see what you mean - yes, it _does _look a bit similar round the bend at the top.


----------



## Tribansman (7 Jan 2021)

Next one, should be pretty quick I reckon


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2021)

*BUMP*



Tribansman said:


> Next one, should be pretty quick I reckon


Evidently _*NOT*_!


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Jan 2021)

Hmm... looks rural to me. Possibly Yorkshire, or Lancashire, or erm... anywhere above or below the north/south divide


----------



## Tribansman (23 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> 
> Evidently _*NOT*_!



Yep, surprising that. It's North Yorkshire and looking in a North East direction


----------



## Tribansman (2 Feb 2021)

I'm going to put this one out of its misery! It was the B161 Otley Road between Otley and Harrogate, just south of Beckwithshaw.

https://maps.app.goo.gl/YxrqCgw8gixtXMrH7

Over to @MontyVeda as you got closest with 'Yorkshire'...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I'm going to put this one out of its misery! It was the B161 Otley Road between Otley and Harrogate, just south of Beckwithshaw.
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/YxrqCgw8gixtXMrH7
> 
> Over to @MontyVeda as you got closest with 'Yorkshire'...


Ha ha!

I've cycled close to that road, but I can't remember that particular one.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I'm going to put this one out of its misery! It was the B161 Otley Road between Otley and Harrogate, just south of Beckwithshaw.
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/YxrqCgw8gixtXMrH7
> 
> Over to @MontyVeda as you got closest with 'Yorkshire'...


Okeydoke... I'll have to have a think though


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2021)

This is a popular hillclimb... but I've only cycled down it.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> This is a popular hillclimb... but I've only cycled down it.
> 
> View attachment 571794


That is pretty distinctive. I think I would remember it if I had been up (or down) it but I _don't_, so I obviously _haven't_ been!


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That is pretty distinctive. I think I would remember it if I had been up (or down) it but I _don't_, so I obviously _haven't_ been!


it's more my neck of the woods than yours Colin.

...and it is off the beaten track so unlikely for a road biker to come across it.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2021)

No takers yet?

The big clue in post #1685 was 'hill climb'... and it's in my neck of the woods.

Here's a picture off the interweb of that corner from another angle which might help...








ps... it's a public_ish_ road... in so much the google car went up it so it is on streetview,


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2021)

Barbon Manor hill climb near Kirkby Lonsdale





Clue was a bit of a giveaway. I just googled "motor hill climbs", found this website https://www.motorsportcircuits.co.uk/html/hill_climb_guides.html and picked the right one at random first time.

I'll post something this evening


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Barbon Manor hill climb near Kirkby Lonsdale
> View attachment 572054
> 
> 
> ...


well done... I figured the crash barrier would make it obvious it was a motor hill climb track, but maybe not... hence the bigger clue 

It's part of a really nice route north of Kirkby Lonsdale, but a lovely section of bridleway from the crossing of the beck and the top of the hill climb track makes it (possibly) unsuitable for roadies. The pub in Barbon's not bad either


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2021)

Very good!

I have not cycled Barbondale many times. It is very nice though so I must make the effort to get up there again in post-Covid times.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2021)

I'm resisting the urge to use Streetview, but I'm running out of photos that show roads. This one took rather a lot of work to obscure the signpost.




As a clue, I can say a lot of cyclists have passed this way, and many stopped here for a breather.

This photo taken before I lost my treasured white bottle.  I miss that bottle. Its replacement just isn't the same.


----------



## swansonj (4 Feb 2021)

Turners Hill? Beloved resting/regrouping point on Brighton Fridays?


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2021)

no idea... but possibly somewhere in south-east England... Kent, Sussex?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> no idea... but possibly somewhere in south-east England... Kent, Sussex?


@swansonj is definitely right - I Streetviewed to check - *HERE*!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2021)

Yep the Crown pub is directly behind in the above photo. Anyone riding PBP and cycling to Newhaven will likely pass. There’s a bike shop on left hand fork. They fixed my BB in 2019 (on way to PBP).


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2021)

swansonj said:


> Turners Hill? Beloved resting/regrouping point on Brighton Fridays?


Turner's Hill is right.

It's also on the big mass participation London Brighton rides, or so I'm told, and is a favoured rest stop on those as it's roughly half way and is at the top of a hill, as the name implies.

Took marginally longer for this to be identified than it took me to edit out the writing on the signpost.

Over to you @swansonj 😄

I didn't know about the bike shop. Mental note made. It's Leeli Cycles http://www.leelicycles.co.uk/ They seem like a friendly lot. I may take them up on their offer of a free coffee next time I'm out that way. Whenever that is ... may be a long time


----------



## swansonj (5 Feb 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Turner's Hill is right.
> 
> It's also on the big mass participation London Brighton rides, or so I'm told, and is a favoured rest stop on those as it's roughly half way and is at the top of a hill, as the name implies.
> 
> ...


I think this may be the signpost in question. 






Disappointingly, considering how many times I've stood round up there on various pre-dawn Saturday mornings, I can't find any better photos than this rather crap effort. But it did give me an excuse to revisit my entire stock of FNRttC photos after recognising it last night.


----------



## swansonj (5 Feb 2021)

So here is my own offering:


----------



## swansonj (5 Feb 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> That has a look of parkland rather than farmland, maybe part of a big estate?


Yup I'll go with that - the farm at the bottom, to whom the cows belong, uses the first couple of fields, above that it gets into a former large estate, now mainly owned by the local authority but with a pretty large private house and grounds still there.

Edit: wonderful thing, Wikipedia... it confirms that the current private house was built as a new manor house for the whole estate in a previous century. The road in question was presumably built, or upgraded, to reach the house.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> @swansonj is definitely right - I Streetviewed to check - *HERE*!


I was trying to show off the regional finger sign identification skills I'd developed earlier in this thread 😎


----------



## swansonj (7 Feb 2021)

swansonj said:


> So here is my own offering:


I would actually have been amazed if anyone had recognised this through cycling up it themselves - not many cyclists do cycle up it. But many tens of thousands of cyclists do cycle within a few hundred yards of the bottom of it, including many from these forums...


----------



## swansonj (10 Feb 2021)

swansonj said:


> I would actually have been amazed if anyone had recognised this through cycling up it themselves - not many cyclists do cycle up it. But many tens of thousands of cyclists do cycle within a few hundred yards of the bottom of it, including many from these forums...


.... many of them on the same day each year, at least up until last year...


----------



## swansonj (10 Feb 2021)

And, for aficionados of signposts, here is Google's picture of the signpost at the bottom of this road:


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Feb 2021)

swansonj said:


> And, for aficionados of signposts, here is Google's picture of the signpost at the bottom of this road:
> 
> View attachment 573202


All i can deduce from that is the construction company is based just outside of Basingstoke... and the sign is pointing to a sawmill 

from your cycling clue... is it somewhere near the London-Brighton route?


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Feb 2021)

Not sure if the Basingstoke connection is much use since contractors can travel far and wide


----------



## Venod (10 Feb 2021)

swansonj said:


> So here is my own offering:



Hackwood Park Basingstoke ?


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Feb 2021)

Norbury Park is my guess.

Edit - perhaps here.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.2...4!1sRflS0NtVAPCXmtJknkXHbg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## swansonj (10 Feb 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Norbury Park is my guess.
> 
> Edit - perhaps here.
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.2...4!1sRflS0NtVAPCXmtJknkXHbg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Spot on. And phew! I was getting seriously worried that I'd set something too hard.

For those of you who don't know it (), it's the other side of the River Mole/A24/Leatherhead to Dorking valley from Box Hill. Gazillions of cyclists go up Box Hill, either in the Prudential RideLondon 100, or just 'cos it's a mecca for cyclists. Rather fewer but still quite a lot set off from Westhumble up Ranmore Hill. But just a few hundred yards away from both, there's this lovely quiet climb*, up through the farmer's fields then getting steeper* in the woodland as it passes Norbury House and reaches the sawmill.

* I use "climb" and "steep" in their Surrey sense, not in any way intended to have credibility with northeners.

Over to you Milkfloat.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Feb 2021)

@swansonj 's clues were too good. I have ridden near it quite a few times, but never near enough. 

Here is one from me, a StreetView grab so I have blurred out the road number.







I am not expecting anyone to get it quickly - so I will provide a very difficult clue. This clue is the number 8848


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

Have you also blurred out some important landmark in the distance over to the right?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

Bloody hell - I guessed it in one go! 

I don't understand the 8848 clue, but it is the *B4086 going up to Edge Hill*...


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Feb 2021)

Did @Milkfloat 'Everest' that hill (8,848m being the altitude of the summit of Mt.Everest)


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Did @Milkfloat 'Everest' that hill (8,848m being the altitude of the summit of Mt.Everest)


Aha!

I rode the Costwold Challenge twice. The route took us along the, er, edge of Edge Hill and then down the road that @Milkfloat's picture is looking up. We turned off to the right on the descent and went past an MoD base. The first time, I rescued an older rider who was intent on carrying on down the hill. I could tell from his positioning on the road that he was not going to turn so I sprinted down the hill to catch him before the turn and shouted "_Cotswold Challenge?_" He replied "_Yes!_" so I braked while shouting after him that he had missed the turn, turned right and waited. He eventually came back up the hill and admitted that he wasn't quite sure of that part of the route. I had it on my Garmin so he did the rest of the event with me. He was in his 70s, about 20 years older than me at the time, but he was probably slightly fitter than me. A couple of times I found myself drifting off his wheel.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Feb 2021)

@ColinJ Too easy, what gave it away?
@Sea of vapours Quite right the clue was Everesting, great spot I thought I had been vague enough. Edgehill is where the first UK Everest was completed, I have Everested the hill in my lifetime (94 times), just not in a single 24 hours. There is no way I could ever do that


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Have you also blurred out some important landmark in the distance over to the right?


I did not, must be a Google snafu or a cloud.


----------



## robjh (10 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Bloody hell - I guessed it in one go!
> 
> I don't understand the 8848 clue, but it is the *B4086 going up to Edge Hill*...


@ColinJ got there first, but I saw the picture and thought just the same thing. The roads around Edge Hill and the Tysoes were favourites of mine for a summer evening ride when I was working in Coventry.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> @ColinJ Too easy, what gave it away?


I thought that it reminded me of Edge Hill! 

I don't have a great memory but I liked my rides in that area so the scenery stuck in my mind for longer than usual.

Unlike here... I know that I have ridden this road but I wouldn't recognise it from the Streetview picture.






_*Name that road!*_


----------



## shnjmsn (11 Feb 2021)

Hmmmmm........... Mid Wales/Shropshire ish ?


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Feb 2021)

the wall and gate looks familiar, but the hills don't.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2021)

Ok... It IS _somewhere _in Wales!

I'll leave it a day or two (if you need that much time) and then gradually reduce the search area...


----------



## shnjmsn (11 Feb 2021)

Hmmmm........... Looks more Snowdonia/mid Wales rather than the hills of the south................... !


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2021)

shnjmsn said:


> Hmmmm........... Looks more Snowdonia/mid Wales rather than the hills of the south................... !


Yes - in the northern half!


----------



## shnjmsn (12 Feb 2021)

Think we may need another clue Colin ! I've done a fair bit of cycling around south, west & mid Snowdonia but I don't recognise those hills....... If anything it could be the eastern or northern side.......... I'm stumped !


----------



## BrumJim (12 Feb 2021)

Looks a bit Conwy-ish, like here, but the building is all wrong.


----------



## robjh (12 Feb 2021)

It reminds me of some small lumpy hills near Welshpool but can't find any match. The group of hills on the middle-left horizon would be a useful clue, if only I knew what they were!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was wondering if those bobbly bits on the far horizon to the left were yr Eifl (the Rivals) and if it's on the Llyn peninsula. But I'm not finding much evidence to support my theory.


Concentrating on the peninsula would _not_ be a waste of time...


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

I will narrow it down more... My non-cyclist pal and I were staying at a house in Llanbedr. Her range was limited and she did not like riding in traffic so we caught the train to the peninsula and did a little** loop from the station. 

I was struck by the unusual hills. I will have to find out how they were formed. 



**'Little' for me - quite a challenge for her.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

I am using my phone to post this. If nobody can work out the town and plot a loop from there to check, I will add more clues later.

One thing I want to learn is if it is possible to derive a Google maps/SV file from a GPX. That would be handy for this kind of task.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am using my phone to post this. If nobody can work out the town and plot a loop from there to check, I will add more clues later.
> 
> One thing I want to learn is if it is possible to derive a Google maps/SV file from a GPX. That would be handy for this kind of task.



You can import gpx files into Google maps but need to do it on a computer, don't think that functionality is available on phones.

Edit: just tried, and you can do it by going to maps in the browser and forcing it to open the desktop site, then going to 'your places' in the menu, 'see all maps', then add new map and upload a gpx file from in there and save. Can then copy and share the link. But it's clunky, may be easier to use this app

Or you can just share a gpx file - and people can use an app like _GPX Viewer_ on their phones to view


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

Tribansman said:


> You can import gpx files into Google maps but need to do it on a computer, don't think that functionality is available on phones.
> 
> Edit: just tried, and you can do it by going to maps in the browser and forcing it to open the desktop site, then going to 'your places' in the menu, 'see all maps', then add new map and upload a gpx file from in there and save. Can then copy and share the link. But it's clunky, may be easier to use this app
> 
> Or you can just share a gpx file - and people can use an app like _GPX Viewer_ on their phones to view


Thanks. I will play about with GPX Viewer later. 

I was thinking that the final clue for a difficult NTR challenge could be to post the route that the photo was taken on. We could then try and spot the location by reading the map. If even that failed, then use Streetview along the route. 

I like checking out the area that each photo is taken in. I use SV to confirm my guesses.


----------



## shnjmsn (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I will narrow it down more... My non-cyclist pal and I were staying at a house in Llanbedr. Her range was limited and she did not like riding in traffic so we caught the train to the peninsula and did a little** loop from the station.
> 
> I was struck by the unusual hills. I will have to find out how they were formed.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm............ Depends how far you caught the train ! I'm positive it's around Morfa Bychan...... if you caught it into Porthmadog to miss the main roads going in from where you were staying.......... Those roads now look very familiar.............

Though you might have gone further on the train onto the Llyn around Pwllheli but I don't recognise the hillocks ! My ex was from Criccieth so I spent a lot of time up that way


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

shnjmsn said:


> Though you might have gone further on the train onto the Llyn around Pwllheli but I don't recognise the hillocks ! My ex was from Criccieth so I spent a lot of time up that way


The station we alighted at _was_ Pwllheli. How on Earth is that name pronounced! 

I'll give you another clue... My non-cyclist pal was distinctly unpleased with the start of the ride, but then enjoyed it more!


----------



## BrumJim (12 Feb 2021)

Ah, here: Llannor, Pwellhi


----------



## BrumJim (12 Feb 2021)

How about this one:













IMG_20190512_144645537.jpg



__ BrumJim
__ 12 Feb 2021


----------



## shnjmsn (12 Feb 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Ah, here: Llannor, Pwellhi



I was skirting all round there but just couldn't nail it............. Result !!!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Ah, here: Llannor, Pwellhi


Well done, that man!

I thought the peninsula was really nice. We only did a short ride but there looked to be enough decent roads for a week of cycling. We will go back one day and base ourselves further north. (Although my pal also said that she fancies being based at Dolgellau next time.)

It had a distinct feel of being cut off a bit from the rest of the world. We stopped in one village and sat on a bench opposite 2 guys who were nattering away in Welsh. When they heard us speak in English they gave us a bit of a funny look. Not so much "_Kill the English_" as the Welsh equivalent of "_Watch out - there be strangers among us_"! 

This was our route... (anti-clockwise)


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

BrumJim said:


> How about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... It doesn't look like Birmingham!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Feb 2021)

BrumJim said:


> How about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shadows suggest we're looking East or perhaps SouthEast.

The distinctive peak reminds me of Win Hill, overlooking Edale in the Peak but there's no road I can see that would give that view.

Buildings look North Yorkshire ish to me. Maybe Cumbria or Lancashire?

In other words, I've got no clue, other than Northern England. Will probably turn out to be on the Isle of Wight, on that basis.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Feb 2021)

On the right lines. A bit further South, but certainly not as far as the IoW.


----------



## shnjmsn (12 Feb 2021)

Shropshire hills maybe...............


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

BrumJim said:


> On the right lines. A bit further South, but certainly not as far as the IoW.


Dartmoor in the background?


----------



## BrumJim (12 Feb 2021)

shnjmsn said:


> Shropshire hills maybe...............


South, not West.


----------



## Aravis (13 Feb 2021)

I was certain it had to be the Peak District, and the features on the distant hillside looked right for Win Hill viewed from the south. Spotted it eventually:







On the B6049 a couple of miles south of Bradwell.


----------



## BrumJim (14 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> I was certain it had to be the Peak District, and the features on the distant hillside looked right for Win Hill viewed from the south. Spotted it eventually:
> 
> View attachment 573841
> 
> ...


Correct. A wonderful day on The Castleton Classic Audax in 2019. Was going to do it again last year, but everything was cancelled.


----------



## Aravis (14 Feb 2021)

Right then...

Something very different. This was probably taken around 1965-1967, and it seems some drivers were just as reckless then as they are now. All the features visible are still there. The straight part of the hill in the background was newly built at this time; the line of the old road can be seen curving to the right.

There are signs which suggest the Inn on the right would be well at home in these conditions, but we're a long way from the sea.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Feb 2021)

I'm not convinced as so much is different, but the pub itself looks about right, and there is a potential source for the flood behind the google car so...


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Feb 2021)

I've just been searching the old maps to see if the building beyond the pub is new or not.

I found it searching images for 'the ship, pub, Gloucestershire' and keeping an eye out for the white stripe on the front... it's nowhere near Gloucestershire, but it is very close to (and reminded me of) one of Aravis' previous entries in Kingsclere.

oh bugger


----------



## Aravis (14 Feb 2021)

Great work guys, what can I say?

For the avoidance of doubt, @MontyVeda is completely correct. If you were to shunt back a little you'd be able to see the gateway (gate replaced). Quite a substantial hedge to have established itself in 50 years or so. I can't shed any light on the extra buildings I'm afraid.

So I think that's another one for @MontyVeda. Bad luck @Dogtrousers I missed out of the Pwllheli one in similar circumstances. 

Edit: I hadn't realised the pub sign was (almost) decipherable, but I imagine the clue was still helpful.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Feb 2021)

Without the clue I'd have been clueless.

[edit] I hate this thread because I get so engrossed in it... I put some spuds on to boil about 90 minutes ago, i won't be eating them 

OK, this is an easy one... fingers on buzzers!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> I was certain it had to be the Peak District, and the features on the distant hillside looked right for Win Hill viewed from the south. Spotted it eventually:
> 
> View attachment 573841
> 
> ...



Well done!

Turns out I can recognise a hill but not the direction of a shadow...


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2021)

Honister Pass! 

Just looking for exact location...


----------



## Aravis (14 Feb 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well done!
> 
> Turns out I can *recognise a hill* but not the direction of a shadow...


And without that clue I'd've been nowhere, so I reckon you did the heavy lifting.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2021)

This is pretty much where Monty's shot was taken though I haven't cropped the dark car out...


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Honister Pass!
> 
> Just looking for exact location...


absolutely!

It's about halfway up... not far from where i did a swift U turn during a failed attempt to ride over it. I was much happier going downhill


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> absolutely!
> 
> It's about halfway up... not far from where i did a swift U turn during a failed attempt to ride over it. I was much happier going downhill


I haven't done the big Lake District climbs yet. All being well, I'll treat myself to a cycling holiday in the Lakes in spring 2022, once I have my state pension and (hopefully) Covid-19 is no longer an issue.

Ok, here's my next photo. I have my 'bubble pal' here and I have told her that I reckon one of you will identify the location today. Don't let me down!  






(I'm hoping that I haven't done this one before... It is getting hard to remember all of the previous posts!)


----------



## Tribansman (14 Feb 2021)

Had a hunch it would be close to your previous one and it looked Welsh. Didn't take me too long...

Llyn Cwm Bychan, West of Llanbedr and Harlech. about here... https://maps.app.goo.gl/K3GsPh8eTcRE6ekr5


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Had a hunch it would be close to your previous one and it looked Welsh. Didn't take me too long...
> 
> Llyn Cwm Bychan, West of Llanbedr and Harlech. about here... https://maps.app.goo.gl/K3GsPh8eTcRE6ekr5


Ha ha - I told my pal that someone would make that deduction! 

It was a lovely location, but a dead-end road. I headed back down towards Llanbedr but turned left to climb up to the viewpoint at Gelli-bant.

I had a very near-miss on the stretch of road up to the lake. I was looking at the scenery and taking a drink as I rode along. When I looked back at the road I saw a car coming towards me. I steered to the side of the road and my front wheel got caught in a rut causing me to swerve off the road towards a ditch and boulders. One-handed off-roading is not a brilliant idea...!  I narrowly avoiding smashing me and the bike up.

Anyway - over to you for the next photo!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2021)

Oh... _EAST _of Llanbedr! West is Shell Island and the sea...


----------



## Tribansman (14 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh... _EAST _of Llanbedr! West is Shell Island and the sea...


Yeah, meant East! 

Does look a beautiful spot, definitely going to explore Wales more when restrictions lift. A long weekend in Snowdonia with my lad hopefully, can't wait.

Right, I took this yesterday. Despite appearances it was bitterly cold with a strong, biting wind. The temperature with wind chill was around -8! Subjected my poor lad to a 22 miler and the way home was mostly into a headwind...although the effort he was putting in meant he stayed considerably warmer than me 🥶


----------



## Aravis (14 Feb 2021)

Here it is:






Obviously I knew where to start looking from your ICam Rides! Your picture was quite cunningly framed, chopping out the rightmost propellers* but still making it look as though you've included to full installation. It's the markings in the road that make it certain I've found the right place.

* A word it seems I've been spelling wrongly all my life.


----------



## Tribansman (14 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 574000
> 
> ...


Good detective work 👍

The turning you can see on the left is a downhill bridleway, took that yesterday as a slight shortcut home, forgot I was on my road bike and slip-slid all the way down in the ice, just about staying upright! Would have been a quagmire if thawed.

Over to you...


----------



## Aravis (14 Feb 2021)

Thanks @Tribansman.

My 1960s photo earlier today seemed quite successful, so here is another one. This will probably need historical research at least as much as geographical. The picture was taken in March 1968:


----------



## Tribansman (14 Feb 2021)

Great pic. Based on a bit of googling, Hayes Way, Bristol?


----------



## robjh (14 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 574000
> 
> ...


I've ridden that long slope down to Langford many times and I still didn't recognise it from either picture.


----------



## Aravis (14 Feb 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Great pic. Based on a bit of googling, Hayes Way, Bristol?


No, it isn't Bristol.

I have a first series 1:50000 O/S map which shows a single carriageway unclassified road where the current Hayes Way is. In 1968 the M4 stopped just north of Bath, and the M5 was a spur a couple of miles in length heading south from Almondsbury.

But the road in the picture has remained stable since that time.


----------



## robjh (15 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> No, it isn't Bristol.
> 
> I have a first series 1:50000 O/S map which shows a single carriageway unclassified road where the current Hayes Way is. In 1968 the M4 stopped just north of Bath, and the M5 was a spur a couple of miles in length heading south from Almondsbury.
> 
> But the road in the picture has remained stable since that time.


On the basis that the load says 'Concorde', and the main UK construction site was at Filton, Bristol, yet you say this is not Bristol, then it is probably between Bristol and a port. Avonmouth? Southampton?


----------



## Aravis (15 Feb 2021)

robjh said:


> On the basis that the load says 'Concorde', and the main UK construction site was at Filton, Bristol, yet you say this is not Bristol, then it is probably between Bristol and a port. Avonmouth? Southampton?


That is an extremely sound deduction! Bear in mind that the road network wasn't what it is now.

I have a medical appointment later this morning. I'll post some more pictures this afternoon if no-one's got it by then.


----------



## Aravis (15 Feb 2021)

This was the scene a few minutes earlier...







and from Google Maps about 50 years later:


----------



## shnjmsn (15 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> This was the scene a few minutes earlier...
> 
> View attachment 574098
> 
> ...



Based on the above info and the pic showing what I think looks like a Johnsons cleaners sign above a KFC sign, I've google the Johnsons stores around Bristol and Google mapped but nothing looks anything like it......... May of course not be a Johnson's sign at all !


----------



## swansonj (15 Feb 2021)

A339, Newbury, roughly here?
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.3...EIjEhw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?authuser=0&hl=en-GB


----------



## Aravis (15 Feb 2021)

swansonj said:


> A339, Newbury, roughly here?
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.3...EIjEhw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
> View attachment 574123


That's very close. Strictly speaking it was then the A34, but you have the right roundabout and you're looking in the right direction (North). The first of my dad's pictures shows the vehicle exiting the roundabout - roughly here:






This event created a lot of excitement but I find no mention of it online. @Dogtrousers' diagram* is illuminating as it shows where all the sections were manufactured. It partly answers the question of when did all the other bits pass by, something I'd been wondering ever since. I have some copies of _Newbury Weekly News_ from around that time. It's possible one of my dad's pictures was used, but if I can find that I will have been seriously lucky.

I see there's a thread on Concorde from about 11 years ago, so I think I might post the fully story there.

* and kudos for finding the link to Southampton.


----------



## swansonj (15 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> That's very close. Strictly speaking it was then the A34, but you have the right roundabout and you're looking in the right direction (North). The first of my dad's pictures shows the vehicle exiting the roundabout - roughly here:
> 
> View attachment 574127
> 
> ...


Not sure I can claim this one as I didn't actually get the right road! Had a brain fade about which direction "earlier" was and was looking for the road the load was on before the roundabout not after it. (I found the roundabout by wasting most of an afternoon googling every single KFC in the south of the country) But as you've given the game away it would be hard for anyone else to claim it either... if that is your wish, I will post another picture tomorrow. Coast, mountain pass, or tree-line, featureless hill?


----------



## Aravis (15 Feb 2021)

@swansonj it's definitely over to you. I could hardly just say "you're wrong" without giving any indication how close you were. And with that amount of searching you deserve to get something from it. 

I was hoping you'd all figure out it must have come from the south coast, headed for Bristol, and think about what roads would have been suitable at that time. It couldn't use the A34 between Whitchurch and Newbury at the time because of tight bends under disused but yet to be demolished railway bridges. So it came through Kingsclere, my village, late at night and stopped presumably at Greenham Common, before continuing through Newbury and onto the A4 in the morning.

But having read the article linked by @Dogtrousers above I'm intrigued to know why this particular piece travelled by road. You can see broken branches in the first picture and I have a feeling it was expected much earlier; it was quite a struggle. A project for a rainy day. OK, let's say tomorrow.


----------



## swansonj (16 Feb 2021)

Edit: Damn! I realise on checking that my first attempt wasn't actually a road, it was a cycle trail, which I don't think is in the spirit of this thread. Apologies. Try this instead:


----------



## shnjmsn (16 Feb 2021)

Damn, I got the trail pic straight away too


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Feb 2021)

https://tinyurl.com/y6sk95hv




Hardknott Pass, about a kilometre before the summit on the west side.
Edit: good call, having that scheduled photo stop just there ;-) Did you manage to get going again on that 30% section?!


----------



## swansonj (16 Feb 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> https://tinyurl.com/y6sk95hv
> 
> Hardknott Pass, about a kilometre before the summit on the west side.
> Edit: good call, having that scheduled photo stop just there ;-) Did you manage to get going again on that 30% section?!


Spot on. 

I seem to recall proceeding up the higher stretches of Hardknott at a higher heart rate than is sensible, because, as you suggest, there's a big incentive not to stop for fear of what happens when you try to start again. A year before that picture, I'd done it with my then-skinny nephew on a tandem (he's now a frighteningly strong but very well adjusted adult) and that was easier in some ways - the power-to-weight ratio was worse but there was no danger of lifting the front wheel.




Over to you.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Feb 2021)

Hardknott Pass on a tandem with micro-stoker: impressive stuff ! 

Matching this to Streetview will be easy since I've run out of photos, hence this is a Streetview capture. It's not a terribly large clue to say ..... Hmmm.... actually, it was still too much of a clue, so no clues at all for the time being :-)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Feb 2021)

swansonj said:


> A year before that picture, I'd done it with my then-skinny nephew on a tandem





What the actual fark???

I am in absolute awe!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Feb 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Hardknott Pass on a tandem with micro-stoker: impressive stuff !
> 
> Matching this to Streetview will be easy since I've run out of photos, hence this is a Streetview capture. It's not a terribly large clue to say ..... Hmmm.... actually, it was still too much of a clue, so no clues at all for the time being :-)
> 
> View attachment 574250



Reminds me of Fleet Moss, south from Hawes?


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Feb 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Reminds me of Fleet Moss, south from Hawes?


I see what you mean, but it's not Fleet Moss, no.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Feb 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> I see what you mean, but it's not Fleet Moss, no.



It was so similar from memory I thought you must be confused - so I checked.

On the OS map it's a perfect match down to the wood below to the right.

But of course you were right - see streetview below. It's remarkably similar mind.

Please forgive my impertinence!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It was so similar from memory I thought you must be confused - so I checked.
> 
> On the OS map it's a perfect match down to the wood below to the right.
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike - I have just Streetviewed up there myself!

My guess is that...

... it is _somewhere_ in the Yorkshire Dales! 

And _MY _clue is that there are no dry stone walls, so look on the OS map for yellow roads with dashed lines both sides.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> And _MY _clue is that there are no dry stone walls, so look on the OS map for yellow roads with dashed lines both sides.


And it is a very minor road...


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My guess is that...
> 
> ... it is _somewhere_ in the Yorkshire Dales!


Not an unreasonable guess, but it's not. I will say that it is a road I have traversed a few times, starting and/or finishing from home on the same day. 


ColinJ said:


> And it is a very minor road...


Hard to argue with that one. It's a very long, very minor road though.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Feb 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Not an unreasonable guess, but it's not



Must be Wales. It's always bloody Wales.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Feb 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Must be Wales. It's always bloody Wales.


Ha ha! No, I'd be hard-pressed to cycle from Clapham to any part of Wales and back in a day!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Feb 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Ha ha! No, I'd be hard-pressed to cycle from Clapham to any part of Wales and back in a day!



You never know on here. All sorts of Mille Cymru types around here. https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=742

Clapham London, or Clapham North Yorkshire? Incidentally Or any other Clapham? (He asks, trying to minimise the target zone)


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Feb 2021)

Clapham, North Yorkshire. Over 300km round trip to the closest point in Cymru. I /have/ done that in a day, but not to where this road is. To be entirely clear: it's not Wales, and it's not the Yorkshire Dales.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2021)

I have an idea but am Zooming at 6 pm. Will check later!


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Feb 2021)

Not the Forest of Bowland, though the general area does share a suffix with the Forest of Bowland.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Feb 2021)

Perhaps, or perhaps not. It'll not take long to determine that since there aren't many roads in the Nidderdale AONB.


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Feb 2021)

Time for an actual clue, and I'll narrow this down a considerable amount since it seems no-one actually recognises the road. I'm surprised as it's a very fine length of tarmac (the location, not so much the surface itself). 

It does look rather like Fleet Moss, going southwards out of Hawes, but that's a mere 588m high, whereas the road pictured is higher.


----------



## swansonj (17 Feb 2021)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.6...ryDNbp8DUQnUAWzBg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB










Weardale to Teesdale, Westgate to Newbiggin?

Edit: if that's right, it's quite a cycle from Clapham!


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Feb 2021)

Correct! Swinhope Head. Joint highest pass in the Pennines and thus presumably the highest pass (as distinct from just a road up and back) in England, at 609m. 

The last time I went over that a cloudburst electrical storm started as I came over the top, heading southwards. Seriously scary as there was forked lightning striking every few seconds and there's very little up there that's higher than 'person on a bike'. The road was stream-like and I was balancing the risk of being hit by lightning with the risk of crashing due to going down too fast. Both events avoided, fortunately.


----------



## swansonj (17 Feb 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Correct! Swinhope Head. Joint highest pass in the Pennines and thus presumably the highest pass (as distinct from just a road up and back) in England, at 609m.
> 
> The last time I went over that a cloudburst electrical storm started as I came over the top, heading southwards. Seriously scary as there was forked lightning striking every few seconds and there's very little up there that's higher than 'person on a bike'. The road was stream-like and I was balancing the risk of being hit by lightning with the risk of crashing due to going down too fast. Both events avoided, fortunately.


The clue about the height was, as you recognised, quite effective in narrowing down the search area dramatically....


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Feb 2021)

swansonj said:


> Edit: if that's right, it's quite a cycle from Clapham!


It is. I did it from home and back once, but mostly I've gone over it en route to or from visiting friends in Washington. where the North Pennine AONB passes can all be included with a bit of a deviation from the direct route. 



swansonj said:


> The clue about the height was, as you recognised, quite effective in narrowing down the search area dramatically....


Indeed ;-) Not many roads in the UK higher than the one over Fleet Moss. They're probably counted in single digits and all but a couple in the North Pennines.


----------



## swansonj (17 Feb 2021)

Next entry. My previous hairpin bend lasted just five hours, let's see what happens with this one...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2021)

I was thinking it was high because those look like snow poles...



Sea of vapours said:


> Correct! Swinhope Head. Joint highest pass in the Pennines and thus presumably the highest pass (as distinct from just a road up and back) in England, at 609m.


I don't know how I missed that one! I was looking in that area but somehow didn't even notice that road. I probably got distracted by my Zoom call which went on for longer then expected.



Sea of vapours said:


> The last time I went over that a cloudburst electrical storm started as I came over the top, heading southwards. Seriously scary as there was forked lightning striking every few seconds and there's very little up there that's higher than 'person on a bike'. The road was stream-like and I was balancing the risk of being hit by lightning with the risk of crashing due to going down too fast. Both events avoided, fortunately.


Definitely to be avoided...!



ColinJ said:


> I nearly got caught out once on the climb from Oxenhope back over to Hebden Bridge but I saw the storm blowing in and took shelter in the railway station in Oxenhope. I saw scores of lightning bolts zapping the hillside either side of the road that I would have been riding up!
> 
> Once the storm blew over, I did the climb and found that the deluge had made an underground stream swell to the extent that it had burst through the road surface and created a fountain in the middle of the road!
> 
> ...


----------



## swansonj (19 Feb 2021)

swansonj said:


> Next entry. My previous hairpin bend lasted just five hours, let's see what happens with this one...
> 
> View attachment 574344


Time for a clue?

This always looks a bit like the second hairpin up Box Hill to me:




[edit to avoid any possible ambiguity: that is a picture of the Box Hill hairpin not my entry in this thread]
But, whereas this climb starts at a similar altitude as Box Hill does, it ends up slightly over twice as high as Box Hill.

There's another comparison to Box Hill that I could draw, but I'll save that for a later clue if needed.


----------



## Venod (19 Feb 2021)

The first pic reminded me of The Strines the second one not, and who would tackle The Strines on a Bromton.


----------



## swansonj (19 Feb 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Goes to OS map and gets out calculator ...
> 
> It starts at an altitude similar to 60m (ish). It ends up slightly over 344m.


I was counting Box Hill as starting at the Burford Bridge hotel, so slightly lower than your figure, and my use of "slightly" as in "slightly over" may be a bit more generous than yours ... but broadly, yes....


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Feb 2021)

swansonj said:


> I was counting Box Hill as starting at the Burford Bridge hotel, so slightly lower than your figure, and my use of "slightly" as in "slightly over" may be a bit more generous than yours ... but broadly, yes....



Well, I took one look and thought "Sothern England" - but the height suggests otherwise.


----------



## swansonj (20 Feb 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well, I took one look and thought "Sothern England" - but the height suggests otherwise.


Well, you certainly won't find a climb of those specifications in the south-east😀


----------



## swansonj (21 Feb 2021)

I don't want to patronise anyone, but just to make sure it doesn't get missed, here's that last clue with extra emphasis:



swansonj said:


> Well, you certainly won't find a climb of those specifications in the south-_east_😀


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Feb 2021)

Is it Stock Hill, north side of Exmoor?
https://tinyurl.com/y8ej45nb
I'm not wholly convinced, but it looks very similar and I couldn't think of anywhere in the south with that start and end point altitude.


----------



## Aravis (21 Feb 2021)

I'm not 100% sure, but it might be New Road, the southernmost of the two toll roads providing a "sensible" alternative to Porlock Hill:


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Feb 2021)

I was about to post New Road as an alternative, though the trees in the background look different. 
https://tinyurl.com/y9s5fqna


----------



## Aravis (21 Feb 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> I was about to post New Road as an alternative, though the trees in the background look different.
> https://tinyurl.com/y9s5fqna


I thought the same initially, but I'm growing a little more (guardedly) confident. The Google image is from 2014, so there might've been time for the trees behind to thicken up a bit. Also the roadworks scar in the middle seems to match.

We should know soon!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but it might be New Road, the southernmost of the two toll roads providing a "sensible" alternative to Porlock Hill:
> 
> View attachment 574936


If you are right then that explains why it looked a bit familiar - I used Street View to go up and down that climb (comparing it to the steep A-road) only about a month ago. My younger sister has moved to Devon so I have been looking at routes for future post-pandemic Devon forum rides!

PS I hadn't noticed that there are 2 toll roads. I will Street View the other one too.


----------



## swansonj (21 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> I thought the same initially, but I'm growing a little more (guardedly) confident. The Google image is from 2014, so there might've been time for the trees behind to thicken up a bit. Also the roadworks scar in the middle seems to match.
> 
> We should know soon!


Yup, New Road aka Porlock Hill toll road. Well done. My photo was 2018.




It was built from scratch to provide an alternative to the A road, so was built at a pretty uniform gradient, which makes it a joy to cycle, even on a Brompton. The cycle toll is, from memory, one quid, and coming down, you don't really need to stop at the toll booth, just slow enough to toss your pound coin over as you go past.

I agree with others who have commented that it's rare to able to start that near sea level and be able to go straight up to 400 m. This was the view from the top on that particular evening:




Over to you.


----------



## swansonj (21 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If you are right then that explains why it looked a bit familiar - I used Street View to go up and down that climb (comparing it to the steep A-road) only about a month ago. My younger sister has moved to Devon so I have been looking at routes for future post-pandemic Devon forum rides!
> 
> PS I hadn't noticed that there are 2 toll roads. I will Street View the other one too.


I predict that if you do the climb first on the toll road, it will create an itch that will eventually force you to scratch it by doing it again up the A road.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2021)

swansonj said:


> I predict that if you do the climb first on the toll road, it will create an itch that will eventually force you to scratch it by doing it again up the A road.


I predict that I will do all 3!


----------



## Aravis (21 Feb 2021)

Two contrasting views of the same place this time. I don't think this will be too difficult...







And if you didn't get it instantly:






Good luck!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2021)

When I looked at the first picture, I thought "_Snowdon_". After looking at the second, I changed my mind...


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> It has undeniably been snowed on.


I thought it would be a bit too obvious to post _Snowed-on_!


----------



## Aravis (22 Feb 2021)

I guess you're all hoping for a clue, so here is a photo taken from the top of the big hill on the left looking back:






The S-bend in the first two pictures can be seen a little above and to the left of centre.

Anyway, I must stop rabbiting on.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2021)

That clue was a bit TOO obvious!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2021)

Having said that... Finding the spot that the picture was taken from is a bit trickier!


----------



## robjh (22 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> Two contrasting views of the same place this time. I don't think this will be too difficult...
> 
> View attachment 574974
> 
> ...


I can't find the exact spot either, but it's close to here




between Kingsclere and Sydmonton, looking at Watership Down.


----------



## robjh (22 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That clue was a bit TOO obvious!


It certainly was. My ears pricked up and I hopped straight to the answer when I saw it, though I had to burrow around a bit on streetview.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2021)

I was going to say it's close to _hare_... 

I have been Streetviewing up and down that road and the nearby ones. I can't find the exact spot either.

I am beginning to suspect that the pictures were sneakily taken from Bishop's Hill looking down over Fox's Lane, rather than from the road itself...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2021)

In fact - my guess is taken from the Brenda Parker Way...






From about where the red arrow is pointing to?


----------



## Aravis (23 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> From about where the red arrow is pointing to?


Pretty much spot on. To be fair, you get a much better view of the overall scene than you would from the anywhere on the road.






As primary school kids on our three-speeds (if you were lucky ) the ultimate challenge was to complete the mountainous circuit over Isle Hill, right at the crossroads to Ecchinswell and back to Kingsclere. RwGPS tells me it was exactly five miles. 

But the jewel in the crown is the road heading south from the Fossicks crossroads over the downs. It winds its way through more glorious countryside before joining the B-road about 5 miles to the south. Somehow I must get to do that at least once more.

The cemetery to the west of Kingsclere has a convenient tap.


----------



## robjh (23 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> Pretty much spot on. To be fair, you get a much better view of the overall scene than you would from the anywhere on the road.
> 
> View attachment 575317
> 
> ...


That jewel in the crown you mention - is that the Ecchinswell to Whitchurch road? I rode that a few years ago and thought it was wonderful, though I didn't realise until last night that I'd passed by Watership Down.


----------



## Aravis (23 Feb 2021)

robjh said:


> That jewel in the crown you mention - is that the Ecchinswell to Whitchurch road? I rode that a few years ago and thought it was wonderful, though I didn't realise until last night that I'd passed by Watership Down.


Yes, that's the one. It works sell in both directions. Heading south I always used to appreciate the breather in the middle of the steep hill.

I've just realised you and @ColinJ kind of dead-heated on this one. If you want to post the next one I'm sure he won't mind.


----------



## robjh (23 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> Yes, that's the one. It works sell in both directions. Heading south I always used to appreciate the breather in the middle of the steep hill.
> 
> I've just realised you and @ColinJ kind of dead-heated on this one. If you want to post the next one I'm sure he won't mind.


Indeed we did. If that's ok with @ColinJ then I'll head off into the photo archives and post one this evening.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2021)

robjh said:


> Indeed we did. If that's ok with @ColinJ then I'll head off into the photo archives and post one this evening.


Yes, I was going to suggest that - I've had a few goes recently and am running low on inspiration! 

That looks like a very nice area to cycle in.


----------



## robjh (23 Feb 2021)

Let's go for a wide open moorland one.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2021)

I'll have the first guess...







It is... _NOT_... somewhere in Cambridgeshire!


----------



## robjh (23 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'll have the first guess..
> 
> 
> It is... _NOT_... somewhere in Cambridgeshire!


On a process of elimination you have made a good start.


----------



## swansonj (25 Feb 2021)

I'm thinking maybe Cheviots? I found one road that is not the right one but has close enough to the right character to give me some mild hope?





One of the joys of this game is that you discover on Streetview all sorts of roads that make you think "I just have to cycle this for real sometime".


----------



## robjh (25 Feb 2021)

swansonj said:


> I'm thinking maybe Cheviots? I found one road that is not the right one but has close enough to the right character to give me some mild hope?
> View attachment 575653
> 
> 
> One of the joys of this game is that you discover on Streetview all sorts of roads that make you think "I just have to cycle this for real sometime".


You are approximately in the right region of the UK, but not necessarily in the right hills!


----------



## Tribansman (25 Feb 2021)

North Pennines?


----------



## robjh (25 Feb 2021)

Tribansman said:


> North Pennines?


Getting closer


----------



## robjh (25 Feb 2021)

There are just about enough features in the photo to identify it on streetview when you get that far.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2021)

Could it be between Rookhope and Townfield?

I can see the back of a triangular roadsign down the road and a bit of a passing place on the left but the rest is all generic moorland.


----------



## robjh (25 Feb 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Could it be between Rookhope and Townfield?
> 
> I can see the back of a triangular roadsign down the road and a bit of a passing place on the left but the rest is all generic moorland.
> View attachment 575724
> ...


Spot on ! You can see the same area of gravel on the left, the same road sign, and the same ribbon of road curling away to the right after the drop. I was up there on a November's day 2 years ago and the space and the silence were magnificent.

Over to you.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2021)

A nice easy one. This will be instantly recognisable to some, but there are a number of clues for non-locals. My bike is front right.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Feb 2021)

A214 Anerley Hill in Upper Norwood

https://maps.app.goo.gl/TKV19rPokKYq8R6G7

When my brother lived in London, enjoyed exploring Forest Hill and Dulwich. More the pubs than the lanes!


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2021)

Told you it was an easy one. Taken on Saturday. Other clues were the 410 bus and the Giant dealership. I cropped the G off Giant and edited out the words Crystal Palace underneath it because that would just be too much of a giveaway.

Over to you @Tribansman


----------



## Tribansman (25 Feb 2021)

Another nice easy one with plenty of clues...

Taken from Google Streetview as most of my ride pics tend to have only slivers of road in them at best

Edit: in case it's not obvious, the grey splodge is where I've blocked out a signpost!


----------



## BrumJim (26 Feb 2021)

I think I've got it.

No I haven't. 

Not the sugar beet factory at Bury St Edmunds, then!


----------



## Tribansman (26 Feb 2021)

You clearly know your factory types...


----------



## BrumJim (26 Feb 2021)

Newark?


----------



## Tribansman (26 Feb 2021)

👍 so the road is....?


----------



## BrumJim (26 Feb 2021)

Great North Road. Here.


----------



## Tribansman (26 Feb 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Great North Road. Here.


Yep. Have done the road a couple of times en route out of Newark to quieter lanes when cycling up north to see my folks. Remember the smell being pretty pungent from the factory, and the chimneys and steam clouds visible for miles around. Over to you...


----------



## BrumJim (26 Feb 2021)

How about this one:













Name That Road (2).jpg



__ BrumJim
__ 26 Feb 2021


----------



## BrumJim (26 Feb 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Yep. Have done the road a couple of times en route out of Newark to quieter lanes when cycling up north to see my folks. Remember the smell being pretty pungent from the factory, and the chimneys and steam clouds visible for miles around. Over to you...


My sister used to live in Bury St Edmunds, and the sight of the sugar silos meant that she was nearly home, or I was just about to arrive, so the sight of such items was quite evocative. On the other hand, the factory also used to be quite smelly when the wind was in the wrong direction, so not all good for her.


----------



## BrumJim (27 Feb 2021)

No guesses yet?


----------



## robjh (27 Feb 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think that's a dry stone wall on the left which puts it out of my area.


It reminded me of drops on the west side of the Cotswolds, but I can't find it and am not sure if that wall is right for the area


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

I'm looking for single chevrons on the OS map.

Judging from the obscured sign there looks to be a large factory site/military camp/whatever off to the right.

Hmm... things to do now. I'll check in later and have another look if nobody has found it by then!


----------



## Aravis (27 Feb 2021)

The entrance to Wensley Quarry, a few miles west of Leyburn. About to descend Scarth Nick and Sissy Bank:







I very nearly rode this way a couple of years ago, heading eastwards, but in the event took the easier route on the main road.


----------



## BrumJim (27 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> The entrance to Wensley Quarry, a few miles west of Leyburn. About to descend Scarth Nick and Sissy Bank:
> 
> View attachment 576049
> 
> ...


Correct, only I have just ridden up Sissy Bank and am awaiting my riding companion.

Tarmac quarry to the right, and also a tank range. There is a sign warning you of turning tanks just near there. Not an every-day sign.


----------



## Aravis (27 Feb 2021)

The next one is at the ready. This is scanned from one of my late mother's prints. It was taken about 15 years ago, and before I could use it here I had to identify the spot myself. I did ride this way a long long time ago:






Some of the details are more subject to change than others.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

If I haven't got the right road, it is remarkably similar! Trying to track down the exact position before saying anything...


----------



## slow scot (27 Feb 2021)

Underneath the Five Sisters of Kintail, heading down Glen Shiel?


----------



## Tribansman (27 Feb 2021)

Probably wrong, but it looks like Highlands (reminds me of A82 around Glencoe but not sure it's exactly the same). Will have a look at Streetview...


----------



## Aravis (27 Feb 2021)

slow scot said:


> Underneath the Five Sisters of Kintail, heading down Glen Shiel?


No need to be hesitant, because that is exactly right.







All logic suggests that the car would have stopped in the lay-by on the left, and the picture was taken from the other side of the road.

And I had a really good clue lined up for this one.  Over to you @slow scot.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Probably wrong, but it looks like Highlands (reminds me of A82 around Glencoe but not sure it's exactly the same). Will have a look at Streetview...


That's where I was looking too!


----------



## slow scot (28 Feb 2021)

Could I please ask @ColinJ to post one of his photos. All mine are on ancient slides, and my computer knowledge is so limited that “ Streetview” is way beyond my ken.
Love the thread though, but seem to be limited to recognising only those north of the border.


----------



## Aravis (28 Feb 2021)

slow scot said:


> Could I please ask @ColinJ to post one of his photos. All mine are on ancient slides, and my computer knowledge is so limited that “ Streetview” is way beyond my ken.
> Love the thread though, but seem to be limited to recognising only those north of the border.


@ColinJ I have a couple more ready to go if it will help...


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> @ColinJ I have a couple more ready to go if it will help...


Go for it...

I'll have a look through my old pictures another time - the sun is shining here today so I'll drag myself out into daylight for a change!


----------



## Aravis (28 Feb 2021)

It's a toss-up between two, and this one is possibly the more evil:


----------



## Aravis (1 Mar 2021)

I fear I have to withdraw this one. It should be Glen Coe in July/August 1965, but whereas yesterday I felt certain I had a convincing match, today I'm not so sure. This satellite image shows the track of the old road in relation to the current A82 and the river towards the top of the glen:






There's a point just to the left of centre where things seem to be aligned about right, which would mean the A82 now blasts its way through the middle of my picture. But it looks as though the river ought to be more gorgy at that point, and my picture doesn't look as though it could have been taken much further down.

The holiday was for my parents a reprise of a trip they did 10 years earlier on their motorbike and sidecar. This was before they were married (separate rooms of course) and somewhere I have an album with their black and white snaps. They will have captions so there's a chance I may be able find some conclusive evidence.

From the same 1965 holiday, this should be a much fairer test. Details have changed but there's no problem getting a 100% match this time:


----------



## Tribansman (1 Mar 2021)

Interesing post and history. 

I was going to say Glencoe again!! Was just looking for the right spot. 

Don't immediately recognise your new one but did stop at a similar looking hotel in between Inverness and Fort Augustus...


----------



## slow scot (1 Mar 2021)

Could it be the hotel at Onich, just south of the Corran ferry?


----------



## Aravis (1 Mar 2021)

Neither of those, but you're heading in the right direction.

In the unlikely event that it's needed, I've give a clue first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Aravis (2 Mar 2021)

A clue it is then. Many cyclists who come this way are hoping to climb on top of an animal that goes ba.


----------



## slow scot (2 Mar 2021)

Applecross hotel?


----------



## swansonj (2 Mar 2021)

LochCarron Hotel, A896. That Bealach clue really did make it much easier, having spent yesterday Streetview-ing along virtually every other road in the Highlands...


----------



## Aravis (2 Mar 2021)

Indeed it is. It was nice to see that so little of significance has changed in 55 years, apart from clearing the trees which must have partially obscured the view across the water. Rhododenrons are an alien species anyway.

For the record, when I passed this way in 1983 I headed straight up to Shieldaig and Loch Torridon, then on to Gairloch. But for the low cloud of course I would...

Over to you @swansonj


----------



## Tribansman (2 Mar 2021)

Brings back great memories for me, got the train to Plockton nearly 15 years ago and did Lochcarron, Bealach na Ba, Applecross, Shieldaig, Torridon, Kinlochewe, Gairloch, Ullapool, Inverness over 3 amazing days. Was in my early 20s and had just got back into cycling after being too lazy in my teens. Didn't have any proper kit - I remember wearing jeans and a light fleece! - and a bike that was too big and too heavy but was one of the best 3 days riding I've ever done. Empty roads and just the most majestic scenery. 

Unfortunately, my other half ain't keen on glorious isolation kind of places, so may have to wait till my lad's older to go back up there for a mini tour with him over a long weekend.


----------



## swansonj (2 Mar 2021)

I might struggle to locate on Streetview the exact spot but the road in general is glorious all the way from its high point to its low point (both of which might feature in clues if needed).


----------



## Tribansman (2 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's impossible. No one can possibly get that. It'll be here forever.
> 
> This is what I think every time. And someone _always_ gets it pretty quickly.


Me too! But that one's going to be tough without clues. No landmarks or hills to help distinguish and a heather clad moorland road like that could be just about anywhere in Yorks, Lancs, Cumbria, Northumberland, etc and 75% of Wales and Scotland!


----------



## swansonj (2 Mar 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Me too! But that one's going to be tough without clues. No landmarks or hills to help distinguish and a heather clad moorland road like that could be just about anywhere in Yorks, Lancs, Cumbria, Northumberland, etc and 75% of Wales and Scotland!


I appreciate that there are not many clues (although, like @Dogtrousers, I think that about half the pictures people post here!) But my next photo from that day was just over the brow of the hill, and that shows the Inn, which is a dead giveaway.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2021)

I think that road is heading north and is on the North York Moors? 




Oh, and there is an inn over the brow of the hill!


----------



## swansonj (2 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think that road is heading north and is on the North York Moors?


When @Tribansman said...


Tribansman said:


> .... a heather clad moorland road like that could be just about anywhere in Yorks, Lancs, Cumbria, Northumberland, etc and 75% of Wales and Scotland!


....I was thinking to myself that heather as purple as that is surely distinctive of just one of those places. You seem to agree!

Thinking about it, I'll agree it could have been Scotland. But it ain't


----------



## swansonj (2 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> A dead giveaway indeed. I went immediately to where I thought, and indeed there is heather, there is a skyline, there is a road leading to the skyline, and there is an inn. But there are no markings down the middle of the roads. Hmmmm. Not _that_ inn then. Or at least, not _there_.


Nice Mr Streetview confirms that there are white lines all the way from the top by the Inn:





to half way down:





to the steeper bit near the bottom:





Oh God, having traversed the whole of that glorious road on Streetview, how I long to be able to get back there for real


----------



## Tribansman (2 Mar 2021)

swansonj said:


> When @Tribansman said...
> 
> ....I was thinking to myself that heather as purple as that is surely distinctive of just one of those places. You seem to agree!
> 
> Thinking about it, I'll agree it could have been Scotland. But it ain't


Ok, my knowledge of heather hues is lacking!

And yeah, exploring maps and Streetview for this thread recently has really made me yearn to go further afield - especially as the lanes of Hertfordshire whilst pleasantly rural are not a patch on moors, coasts and the Highlands. I miss proper hills!


----------



## swansonj (2 Mar 2021)

Tribansman said:


> ....
> And yeah, exploring maps and Streetview for this thread recently has really made me yearn to go further afield - especially as the lanes of Hertfordshire whilst pleasantly rural are not a patch on moors, coasts and the Highlands. I miss proper hills!


I live close to the Surrey Hills, and Box Hill is my go-to one-hour round trip, so I'm not lacking cycling challenges. But what I really miss is roads (and hills) that go on for miles and miles. Yesterday, in pursuit of that Scottish hotel, I Street-viewed along the Road to the Isles from Fort William to Mallaig, which is basically the best part of a day's cycle tour, all just on one road, precious few towns, precious few junctions, just start pedalling and keep pedalling. Here in the south-east, you can't go more than 5 minutes max before coming to a junction.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2021)

I can't find an exact view on Streetview, but... is it taken on Blakey Ridge, with the Lion Inn on the other side of the hill?


----------



## swansonj (2 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I can't find an exact view on Streetview, but... is it taken on Blakey Ridge, with the Lion Inn on the other side of the hill?


It is, well done, and as I said, I was struggling to find the exact Streetview match too.

That particular day has assumed mythological status in our family. We were having a family holiday in a cottage in Snainton. Having done Blakey Ridge several times before solo, I'd been singing its virtues as one of the best freewheels in the country. We'll drive up to the Lion Inn, I said, have lunch, then we'll all freewheel down to Hutton-le-Hole, freewheel all the way, you won't need to turn a single pedal. Then I'll cycle back up to get the car and come and pick you up. Easy peasy and very enjoyable. So we duly had lunch at the Lion Inn. But then there was a truly horrendous headwind, and far from freewheeling all the way, they were pedalling into a gale, and only got to freewheel on the steepest bit at the bottom. So my name was mud, everytime we're out on a cycle and I say "freewheel" I get teased, and the only saving grace was that Hutton-le-Hole were having their annual duck race. And I got practically blown back up Blakey Ridge.


----------



## swansonj (2 Mar 2021)

The Lion Inn, by the way:





As the official Lyke Wake Walk route description says: "There are some people who believe the route passes a hundred yards to the north of the Lion Inn. They are in a minority."


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2021)

The heather made it very likely to be the North York Moors. The direction that the roadside vegetation was growing indicated what direction the prevailing 'anti-freewheeling' wind blows (from the SW, therefore the road was heading north). It would have taken a lot longer without the hint about the Inn!

Ok, here is my next picture. Apologies if I have used it before in this thread. (You won't have to be particularly observant to notice that I _have _used it before in a different context... And yes, I didn't take it! )






I reckon that there are at least 4 or 5 useful clues in the photo.

_*Name That Road!*_


----------



## robjh (2 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The heather made it very likely to be the North York Moors. The direction that the roadside vegetation was growing indicated what direction the prevailing 'anti-freewheeling' wind blows (from the SW, therefore the road was heading north). It would have taken a lot longer without the hint about the Inn!
> 
> Ok, here is my next picture. Apologies if I have used it before in this thread. (You won't have to be particularly observant to notice that I _have _used it before in a different context... And yes, I didn't take it! )
> 
> ...


Just here between Marshaw and Scorton in the Forest of Bowland




there was just something about it that recalled my only ride therebouts, one of @ColinJ 's springtime specials a few years ago - and what a good ride it was too


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

robjh said:


> Just here between Marshaw and Scorton in the Forest of Bowland
> View attachment 576785
> 
> there was just something about it that recalled my only ride therebouts, one of @ColinJ 's springtime specials a few years ago - and what a good ride it was too


Well done!

I was wondering if anybody on *that ride* would spot it.

Your turn...


----------



## robjh (3 Mar 2021)

Here goes then


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Mar 2021)

robjh said:


> Just here between Marshaw and Scorton in the Forest of Bowland


Ahhh.... I thought that looked familiar, and that was because I'd cycled along there about five hours before seeing the photo


----------



## robjh (3 Mar 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Ahhh.... I thought that looked familiar, and that was because I'd cycled along there about five hours before seeing the photo


I think it was those white guard rails that triggered something in my memory


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

robjh said:


> I think it was those white guard rails that triggered something in my memory


I have a really poor memory these days (have I already told you that...? ) but from time to time I get flashbacks of little bits of rides. Where a red car overtook me, just before I stopped to eat some chocolate. The sheep eating grass growing through a crack in the middle of the road. That kind of thing...

The new picture looks very nice!


----------



## Aravis (3 Mar 2021)

For once, that is a view I recognise almost immediately. The highest peak is Pen y Fan in the Brecon Beacons, viewed from the north.

I didn't recognise the road instantly, but it turns out to be one I have ridden, but only in the opposite direction. You are just below the Drovers Arms on the B4519. Unfortunately I couldn't combine the mountains and the pub in one view. And don't expect to get a drink after you've hauled your way up here:


----------



## robjh (3 Mar 2021)

Aravis said:


> For once, that is a view I recognise almost immediately. The highest peak is Pen y Fan in the Brecon Beacons, viewed from the north.
> 
> I didn't recognise the road instantly, but it turns out to be one I have ridden, but only in the opposite direction. You are just below the Drovers Arms on the B4519. Unfortunately I couldn't combine the mountains and the pub in one view. And don't expect to get a drink after you've hauled your way up here:
> 
> ...


Absolutely right @Aravis 
I rode quite a distance that day, and you wouldn't believe how long it took _me_ to check the location on streetview, until I looked at the timestamp and saw it was taken just 1 minute away from the Drovers Arms itself.


----------



## Aravis (3 Mar 2021)

Thanks @robjh. I think there's enough road visible in this. It was taken from another road and all the identifiable features can be seen from streetview:


----------



## Tribansman (3 Mar 2021)

Is it taken from Dragon Hill Road looking NW down on to the B4507, about here...?

Dragon Hill Rd
https://maps.app.goo.gl/M4YUxoZqejH5Qsev5

Remembered that distinctive ridge from a visit to the White Horse


----------



## figbat (3 Mar 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Is it taken from Dragon Hill Road looking NW down on to the B4507, about here...?
> 
> Dragon Hill Rd
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/M4YUxoZqejH5Qsev5
> ...


Too slow!! This one I recognised immediately; I have ridden and driven that road countless times.


----------



## straas (3 Mar 2021)

Is there an order to uploading photos? (i.e. does the previous identifier submit) or is it a free for all?


----------



## figbat (3 Mar 2021)

Usually the 'winner' gets to set the next challenge, although they will sometimes defer to someone else if they are not in a position to post something up quickly.


----------



## Aravis (3 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> Is there an order to uploading photos? (i.e. does the previous identifier submit) or is it a free for all?


^ What he said!

And it's the first to post a solution that wins so this time that's @Tribansman. Well done!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

I didn't recognise that last one, but it was very distinctive so I'm not surprised that it was named quickly.

I have a picture ready for the next time I answer first. Now of course I won't manage that for the foreseeable future!


----------



## robjh (3 Mar 2021)

Aravis said:


> Thanks @robjh. I think there's enough road visible in this. It was taken from another road and all the identifiable features can be seen from streetview:
> 
> View attachment 576837


I recognised that view from Uffington Castle immediately, but so did others who got to there first! I spent 4 months once staying on the campsite down the road, with wonderful cycle commutes from there into Swindon.


----------



## figbat (3 Mar 2021)

robjh said:


> I recognised that view from Uffington Castle immediately, but so did others who got to there first! I spent 4 months once staying on the campsite down the road, with wonderful cycle commutes from there into Swindon.


There are a couple of tough climbs from the bottom of the Vale up to the Ridgeway that runs past the Uffington White Horse, crossing the road seen in the image. In fact the road it was taken from is pretty steep.


----------



## Tribansman (3 Mar 2021)

Here's the next one...


----------



## robjh (3 Mar 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Here's the next one...
> 
> View attachment 576897


Is that a wind farm in the distance?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

robjh said:


> Is that a wind farm in the distance?


I asked myself the same question, and wondered why Streetview wasn't letting me zoom in for a better look...


----------



## Tribansman (3 Mar 2021)

robjh said:


> Is that a wind farm in the distance?


Nope, power lines.


----------



## straas (4 Mar 2021)

That's a hard one, looks rural from the type of power line, fairly flat with white rendered house in the background.

Could be anywhere but I'll guess southern scotland?


----------



## robjh (4 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> That's a hard one, looks rural from the type of power line, fairly flat with white rendered house in the background.
> 
> Could be anywhere but I'll guess southern scotland?


Looks like many roads in Cambridgeshire/Herts/Suffolk too so quite a wide area to choose from!


----------



## swansonj (4 Mar 2021)

One of the people who provided expert commentary on shades of purple in the heather now needs to provide expert commentary on the shades of white of the flowers.


----------



## straas (4 Mar 2021)

I'm guessing it's Burnet-saxifrage, which is listed as "widespread" in the UK, although locally frequent in Rutland and Leicestershire.


----------



## Tribansman (5 Mar 2021)

None of the places mentioned so far. 

This is the view looking North...


----------



## Tribansman (5 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Lots of power cables suggests a nearby power station



Yeah, I've familiarised myself with a few new areas thanks to this thread! 

The nearest power station is 85 miles away...they are only small power lines! 

You could find out about the history of the area on t'internet...


----------



## swansonj (5 Mar 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Yeah, I've familiarised myself with a few new areas thanks to this thread!
> 
> The nearest power station is 85 miles away...they are only small power lines!
> 
> You could find out about the history of the area on t'internet...


85 miles away? That's a real teaser. I was wondering Scotland, either the Forth estuary near North Berwick or the north coast with the land visible over the water being Orkney, but both seem to be ruled out by nearby power stations. Likewise, t'county of t'Yorkshire seems pretty much ruled out by being within 85 miles of Drax?


----------



## Tribansman (5 Mar 2021)

Yep, neither of those areas..._really _neither of those areas!

T'internet was a clue, but it wasn't referring to Yorkshire...


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Yep, neither of those areas..._really _neither of those areas!
> 
> T'internet was a clue, but it wasn't referring to Yorkshire...


Most of our _tin _originally came from Cornwall and a huge undersea _internet _cable from the USA comes ashore on a Cornish beach...


----------



## Tribansman (5 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Most of our _tin _originally came from Cornwall


👍


----------



## shnjmsn (5 Mar 2021)

Right....... I'm on it !


----------



## straas (5 Mar 2021)

I had a look around, but cornwall is actually a large place!

Assumed the road is running E-W(ish) and that it's on the north coast.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Mar 2021)

According to the miracle of google, it's 85 miles as the crow flies from Hinkley point to Port Isaac.

Posting this in the hope that someone else will also waste their time failing to find it around there.

The second photo has two structures that look like old tin mines on it.

Posting that in the hope that someone else will waste their time searching for old tin mines that match the picture.

As you were.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2021)

I did a quick search for electricity substations in Cornwall... there are quite a lot of them! 

I'll be lazy and let the rest of you search for a while. If the road is still unidentified tomorrow I will have another look.

PS I will be looking for...

Overhead power lines
Substation
Near Cornish coast
Near decent-size town (otherwise what is substation/power for?)


----------



## swansonj (5 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I did a quick search for electricity substations in Cornwall... there are quite a lot of them!
> 
> I'll be lazy and let the rest of you search for a while. If the road is still unidentified tomorrow I will have another look.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to add, a road that is big enough to have white lines - which in Cornwall rules out quite a lot...


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2021)

swansonj said:


> Don't forget to add, a road that is big enough to have white lines - which in Cornwall rules out quite a lot...


Good point!


----------



## Tribansman (6 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Good point!


Yep, it's a B road and is about 6 miles from a decent sized town


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well done!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody on *that ride* would spot it.
> 
> Your turn...


I'm four days late... but that's the first photo in this thread where I've instantly known exactly where it is!

Snooze you loose


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2021)

Tribansman said:


> None of the places mentioned so far.
> 
> This is the view looking North...
> 
> View attachment 577114



Road along top near John O’Groats


----------



## Tribansman (6 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Road along top near John O’Groats


It could almost be no further away!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2021)

Tribansman said:


> It could almost be no further away!



Yet look so similar


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Mar 2021)

Tribansman said:


> It could almost be no further away!



Aha!! It's in New Zealand!


----------



## figbat (6 Mar 2021)

Tribansman said:


> It could almost be no further away!


I’ve been hunting the roads around Camelford, which look promising but I just can’t find it.


----------



## Aravis (7 Mar 2021)

Here it is!







The B3318 about to head downwards into the village of Trewellard.

Time for bed.


----------



## figbat (7 Mar 2021)

Wow! Even though I was in the right county I was still miles away.


----------



## Tribansman (7 Mar 2021)

Yep, good work @Aravis. Intrigued to see what your next offering is, another historical one would be good...

Holidayed in Penwith as a nipper and absolutely loved it, with the atmospheric moors and mists, beaches, pasties. Beautiful part of the world. I chose perhaps one of its least distinctive roads for this thread as the industrial remnants and coastal shots would have given it away too quickly.


----------



## Aravis (7 Mar 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Yep, good work @Aravis. Intrigued to see what your next offering is, another historical one would be good...
> 
> Holidayed in Penwith as a nipper and absolutely loved it, with the atmospheric moors and mists, beaches, pasties. Beautiful part of the world. I chose perhaps one of its least distinctive roads for this thread as the industrial remnants and coastal shots would have given it away too quickly.


When you put up the second picture showing the sea, for I while I took it for granted that there was land in the distance, which made it hard to credit it being North Cornwall. I even looked at things like the reservoir on Bodmin Moor and the St. Germans River to see if I could make them fit. I had to make myself forget that I thought I could see land and decided the roads beyond St Ives were the most likely.

I have plenty more historical ones for the future. This one is a bit betwixt and between; taken in 1976, two pictures from the same spot on a road and in a landscape that has changed little. It is possible to find the spot quite precisely, and it's then interesting to see what has changed and what has remained. Not necessarily what you'd expect:












I thought I'd made them the same width, but the forum software seems to have overruled me.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2021)

It reminded me of the view of Loch Etive from the Gleann Salach road, but on inspection, it isn't that...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Mar 2021)

The minor road from Loch lomond to Loch Long through Glen Douglas looks very close too, but no cigar I fear. 

East/West minor road, Scotland most likely is all I can offer.


----------



## Aravis (7 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> East/West minor road, Scotland most likely is all I can offer.


Arguably, one element of this is not 100% correct.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Mar 2021)

Loved the thread, but apparently pressed ignore about 20 pages ago. Had to use Google to find it again!
Haven't a clue about the latest pics, but looks like a great place to ride.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

Ireland?


----------



## straas (8 Mar 2021)

The boulders look quite light in colour and mix of rounded and angular - I'd guess at igneous source, deposited by a retreating glacier.

The hills look a bit too green for a lot of the highlands.

I'd guess this is around 300m altitude as there are some small trees but nothing higher up.


----------



## Aravis (8 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's a tremendous time-saving tip! All those hours poring over maps saved.


But think of all the fun you'd've deprived us of in searching for yours. 


straas said:


> The boulders look quite light in colour and mix of rounded and angular - I'd guess at igneous source, deposited by a retreating glacier.
> 
> The hills look a bit too green for a lot of the highlands.
> 
> I'd guess this is around 300m altitude as there are some small trees but nothing higher up.


It is the Highlands, but I agree with @classic33 that it does have a bit of an Irish look. Strictly speaking the photos in this thread are meant to be from the UK, so NI is OK.

Despite appearances it is classified as a B-road. It's since been resurfaced but not widened.

Interesting that you mentioned glaciation. There are moraine deposits in the upward view, and these are unchanged, but the boulders have largely disappeared. I can only think that sitting close to the road and in a position to roll down they were considered potentially hazardous, and of course the stone is of value.

Also remaining, surprisingly perhaps, are the telegraph poles. I was able to verify that I had found the exact spot by lining them up against the background.


----------



## straas (8 Mar 2021)

I'm currently stuck behind some wildlife


----------



## swansonj (8 Mar 2021)

Oh for heaven's sake. How many single-track B roads, in the Highlands, approaching a body of water from a side valley with a reasonably long straightish stretch, possible vaguely but not perfectly E-W, with a prominent but distinct mountain behind, with telegraph poles in the same valley are there? Answer, almost certainly one. But can I find it? Can I flip....


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Mar 2021)

The B road is a dead giveaway, single track B roads being quite rare (indicated with dashed white and brown)

Of course, being a dead giveaway I can't actually locate it.

The nearest fit I can find is the B8007 on Ardnamurchan. It even has telegraph poles in the right place, but I'm pretty certain it's wrong.


----------



## straas (8 Mar 2021)

I think I have it?

If this is the area there are limited superficial deposits, so those boulders are likely relatively local, an igneous intrusion around 400 million years old.

The magma was silica rich, which gives them a lighter colour.


----------



## swansonj (8 Mar 2021)

Damn, damn, and thrice damn. I'd looked at the road but only lower down and consequently rejected it.


----------



## Aravis (8 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> View attachment 577651
> 
> 
> I think I have it?
> ...


Yes, indeed you do. Admitting that it was a B-road was intended to be extremely helpful. I had a neat clue ready for tomorrow morning which I can now use another time.

Older maps will show many more single track A- and B-roads, and it's nice to see one more or less intact. 

I'm hoping I can infer from the posts above that everyone's been enjoying themselves? 

Looking forward to seeing what you have for us, @straas.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2021)

I often forget that in some places A-roads are like B-roads and B-roads are singletrack!

I looked at riding the B8043 on a long day's ride from Fort William with my pal Carrie but we decided that the day would have been a bit _TOO _long so we stayed on the A861 along Glen Tarbert between Strontian and Corran. That was a lovely A-road which was pretty quiet when we cycled along it.

I'll have to go up there again some time. Maybe we will use the Corran ferry to bypass Fort William another time.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Mar 2021)

swansonj said:


> Damn, damn, and thrice damn. I'd looked at the road but only lower down and consequently rejected it.



Snap!!


----------



## straas (8 Mar 2021)

*EDIT: this isn't actually on Google maps, I'll post a different road below*

Tough choosing a road that will be easy enough to get without being instantly recognisable.

If you've been here you'll get it instantly...


----------



## straas (8 Mar 2021)

Attempt no 2!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> EDIT: this isn't actually on Google maps, I'll post a different road below
> 
> Tough choosing a road that will be easy enough to get without being instantly recognisable.
> 
> If you've been here you'll get it instantly...



Loch Katrine?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> Attempt no 2!



The Lecht?


----------



## straas (9 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The Lecht?


 
Nope


----------



## Aravis (9 Mar 2021)

It took a while to be certain enough, but I'm pretty sure it's this:






Just below the summit of Harthope Moss, looking south.

I thought it must be seriously high (for the UK), so I just headed up through a list of the 13 highest UK road summits, and this was number 5.

I have a very easy one lined up for when this is confirmed, so fingers on buzzers...


----------



## straas (9 Mar 2021)

Nicely done! I was just in the layby to the left.

Incredible scenery around there!


----------



## Aravis (9 Mar 2021)

Here you go then:


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Mar 2021)

Hmmm.... is that the bottom end of Glen Coe and from quite a whie ago?


----------



## Aravis (9 Mar 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Hmmm.... is that the bottom end of Glen Coe and from quite a while ago?


No, but I can reveal you're in the right country!

It was taken probably in the mid 2000s.


----------



## slow scot (9 Mar 2021)

Is it the road up from Kinlochewe in Torridon?


----------



## Aravis (9 Mar 2021)

slow scot said:


> Is it the road up from Kinlochewe in Torridon?


Nae bother! There's a car park from which the view was taken and which is also included in Streetview. I also have a similar view from 1965 with what look like fresh loose chippings:






Assuming that @slow scot doesn't wish to post a photo, I suggest that anyone who has one ready posts it...


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Mar 2021)

Please can you post a Streetview link to that location? I was looking around there and still haven't found it!


----------



## Aravis (9 Mar 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Please can you post a Streetview link to that location? I was looking around there and still haven't found it!


Yes of course. I've been away from the keyboard for a bit.


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Mar 2021)

Aha! The Docherty Viewpoint. Thanks. 
I found that, from your image above, by searching for 'Docherty viewpoint', but I was thinking of an actual link, such as https://tinyurl.com/y6vahs2m as I couldn't work out how it was on that road and thought it must be elsewhere.


----------



## swansonj (10 Mar 2021)

So who's posting the next one? How am I going to avoid getting on with work for yet another day if I don't have an excuse to spend the whole day looking at OS maps and streetview?


----------



## straas (10 Mar 2021)

This should be a fairly easy one:


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's quite a fancy building
> View attachment 577948


Or ruin?


----------



## swansonj (10 Mar 2021)

Is that a heritage site brown sign on the signpost at the left? Looks like it could be although it seems rather low on the post. If so, that would tend to suggest maybe a stately home?


----------



## straas (10 Mar 2021)

A zoomed in image of the sign...


----------



## shnjmsn (10 Mar 2021)

Hmmmmm........... Looks like 'ARAF' on the road, so it's somewhere in Wales......................


----------



## straas (11 Mar 2021)

The red & yellow signs aren't present on streetview.

The red sign is also hiding a fairly big clue...


----------



## Tribansman (11 Mar 2021)

There can't be many roads/bridges in Wales with a 2 tonne weight limit, but I can't find a likely contender!


----------



## straas (11 Mar 2021)

I actually don't know where that limit is. I've driven that way a good few times and I'm well over 2 ton

Possibly on a side road off this one

EDIT: Turns out it is this road with the restriction  plenty of range rovers go along there though and they're definitely over 2 ton


----------



## straas (11 Mar 2021)

I can zoom in on other bits of the image if required? The one I uploaded doesn't seem to be the highest quality.


----------



## Tribansman (11 Mar 2021)

Yes please 👍


----------



## straas (11 Mar 2021)

The fancy building

g


----------



## straas (11 Mar 2021)

The road is to the left of this image.

I'm stood on a footpath here


----------



## shnjmsn (11 Mar 2021)

I'm wondering Mid Wales, around the Hafod Estate maybe ?


----------



## straas (11 Mar 2021)

I can't find much about the history of that building. 

It's not quite as grand as it might appear on that photo, it looks like it was designed to look most impressive from the road.

It was there in 1887 but I can't find any older maps or references to it.


----------



## straas (11 Mar 2021)

shnjmsn said:


> I'm wondering Mid Wales, around the Hafod Estate maybe ?



No, this is on the edge of a more populated area.


----------



## straas (11 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm thinking that it could be in Gwent, where the likes of the Crawshay Baileys and other mine owners/iron masters had their fancy properties perhaps.
> 
> I also think it's a bit weird that there should be ARAF written on the road next to a national speed limits sign.



I don't think that sort of mining occurred round these parts - more of a quarry industry & possibly some minerals.


----------



## shnjmsn (11 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> No, this is on the edge of a more populated area.


Bugger ! Then I'd go north not south but I'm lost completely on this one............


----------



## swansonj (11 Mar 2021)

Question: do those hills even vaguely match the hills just south of Llandudno, the Sychnant Pass area?
Answer: no they don't.😢


----------



## straas (11 Mar 2021)

swansonj said:


> Question: do those hills even vaguely match the hills just south of Llandudno, the Sychnant Pass area?
> Answer: no they don't.😢



👀

You might be vaguely on the right track...


----------



## straas (12 Mar 2021)

Are any clues needed? I can't Telford you exactly where it is, but it might help, I don't want to keep you in suspense ion


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> Are any clues needed? I can't Telford you exactly where it is, but it might help, I don't want to keep you in suspense ion


That could be _A_ _Bridge Too Far_!


----------



## swansonj (13 Mar 2021)

Or a bridge not quite far enough, apparently! That surely narrows it down only to one of two areas in North Wales and I can't make either of them fit. One of them is those hills just south of Conwy where there was some encouragement that it might be vaguely on the right lines and I keep thinking some of the hills look the right shape but I've wasted too much time already streetviewing along every conceivable road and failing to find a match...


----------



## Tribansman (13 Mar 2021)

Me too! Even found a road in that area with a 2T limit sign but couldn't find a decent match for the photo


----------



## Aravis (13 Mar 2021)

Just leaving Conwy on the Sychnant Pass Road:







No the first time I've viewed that road in the last couple of days...


----------



## straas (13 Mar 2021)

Correct sir! 

The hill is conwy mountain.

Nice walk from here to the top of the "mountain" for great views of North Wales and the sea


----------



## Aravis (13 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> Correct sir!
> 
> The hill is conwy mountain.
> 
> Nice walk from here to the top of the "mountain" for great views of North Wales and the sea


That was an excellent puzzle. It didn't occur to me for a long time to go that far down into Conwy, assuming that it was well out into the country. I convinced myself that the two roads joining from the left were to do with a holiday site or perhaps a military base. It was much simpler.

For the next one, a slight deviation if @ColinJ is OK with it. This is one of my late mother's pictures from the mid 2000s; I probably haven't ridden this road, and I don't know where it is, so I'll be telling you all I know instead of drip-feeding clues. If I end up being first to solve it I'll award the win to whoever gave the most help, in true _House of Games_ style:






It's obviously Scotland, and I think it's most likely to be somewhere between Auchterarder and the Loch Torridon area. Given that, you'd think the big mountain in the distance ought to be Ben Lawers, but I've singularly failed to achieve any sort of match so far. It looks distinctive enough to be recognised though.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2021)

I don't have any objection, but good luck with that - I don't have a hope of working out where it is!


----------



## slow scot (13 Mar 2021)

I think the hill is Schiehallion. Almost certainly not Lawers, which is high, but doesn’t stand alone like Schiehallion.
It could be the road which comes out of Aberfeldy, then climbs up and then down to Loch Tummel.
I could be totally wrong, but I’m concentrating more on Rosenkavalier right now.


----------



## straas (14 Mar 2021)

slow scot said:


> I think the hill is Schiehallion. Almost certainly not Lawers, which is high, but doesn’t stand alone like Schiehallion.
> It could be the road which comes out of Aberfeldy, then climbs up and then down to Loch Tummel.
> I could be totally wrong, but I’m concentrating more on Rosenkavalier right now.



I'm not sure the profile of Schiehallion is right, doesn't seem pointy enough.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Mar 2021)

Aravis said:


> That was an excellent puzzle. It didn't occur to me for a long time to go that far down into Conwy, assuming that it was well out into the country. I convinced myself that the two roads joining from the left were to do with a holiday site or perhaps a military base. It was much simpler.
> 
> For the next one, a slight deviation if @ColinJ is OK with it. This is one of my late mother's pictures from the mid 2000s; I probably haven't ridden this road, and I don't know where it is, so I'll be telling you all I know instead of drip-feeding clues. If I end up being first to solve it I'll award the win to whoever gave the most help, in true _House of Games_ style:
> 
> ...


Just prior to reading this post, I was also thinking of (one day) posting a photo of a road i don't know... from a 1930s family photo album i found in a junk shop depicting a trip to Conwy (hence it crossing my mind). 

Other than that car might be a Honda, I've no idea about your road... sorry


----------



## slow scot (14 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> I'm not sure the profile of Schiehallion is right, doesn't seem pointy enough.


From the north the profile is about right. I think the photo was taken from the B847 rather than the B846 I mentioned yesterday. That would place it close to Trinafour. There are not many high “stand alone” hills like the one in the picture. Ben Lomond comes to mind, but I don’t think it’s that one.
I’ll send the photo to my hill mate and see what he thinks.


----------



## straas (14 Mar 2021)

I was looking up Scottish hill profiles and ben Lomond looked promising but I'm not sure there's anywhere you'd get an uninterrupted view of it like in the picture.

Hills have a habit of looking very different from different places!


----------



## BrumJim (15 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> Correct sir!
> 
> The hill is conwy mountain.
> 
> Nice walk from here to the top of the "mountain" for great views of North Wales and the sea



Should have got that. Been up Conwy mountain a few times.


----------



## swansonj (15 Mar 2021)

slow scot said:


> I think the hill is Schiehallion. ...It could be the road which comes out of Aberfeldy, ....


This is the Ordnance Survey's 3D view of Schiehallion from about south-east, so indeed in the Aberfeldy road direction. I reckon the shape of the peak is close enough so I reckon you're right. If I knew how to drive that 3D engine where I wanted it to go as opposed to clicking random controls and dragging it in random directions, I might be able to get closer


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2021)

I reckon you are right...






*Street view*.


----------



## Aravis (17 Mar 2021)

Well done folks. I was sure you'd find it. Trying to retrospectively predict what my mother would have done, I hadn't looked at that road, but it was always one of the possible routes depending on what she wanted to do.

I think that's a win for @swansonj assuming no-one disagrees.

Sorry I've been away from the forum for a few days. Did this variant work, do you think?


----------



## straas (17 Mar 2021)

Scotland is just amazing


----------



## Tribansman (17 Mar 2021)

Yep, wish I lived closer. The best cycling I've ever done has been in Scotland. Have a rough 1,500 mile tour planned out in my head that takes in my favourite areas when I have the time and money!


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2021)

Aravis said:


> ... Did this variant work, do you think?


I'd say yes... but mostly because I've got some 1930s photos that I'd like to find out precisely where they are


----------



## swansonj (17 Mar 2021)

Aravis said:


> I think that's a win for @swansonj assuming no-one disagrees.


I'm not sure about that - it was @slow scot who pointed at Schiehallion, and @ColinJ who found the right road!

But as someone has to go next, here you go. This is severely cropped to remove the top three-quarters. My plan is to post a new version once per day, moving the crop incrementally upwards to reveal more of what lies above, until someone gets it. Of course, having revealed that plan, someone will probably get it straight away


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2021)

Aravis said:


> Did this variant work, do you think?


I was happy with it. I'd still like to stick with British roads though because things would get VERY silly if we allowed any road , anywhere!

Maybe I should change the wording in the first post to "The object of the game is to identify where a photograph was taken. It should be taken on a British public road which you have ridden *OR WOULD LIKE TO RIDE*." (Addition in bold type)?



swansonj said:


> This is severely cropped to remove the top three-quarters. My plan is to post a new version once per day, moving the crop incrementally upwards to reveal more of what lies above, until someone gets it. Of course, having revealed that plan, someone will probably get it straight away


Interesting - I wonder what well-known structure awaits us!


----------



## straas (17 Mar 2021)

Render on the houses and the greeny yellow lichen on the roof suggests very close to the sea.

The hidden walls to the sides of the road suggest Cornwall?


----------



## swansonj (17 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I like the mix of new types of picture. I still can't do them. Especially not Scots ones as I've only ever been there twice, on very brief trips to the capital. But it does look nice, I ought to go sometime.
> 
> Anyway, @swansonj A sunken road, no dry stone walls. Looks like it might be the kind of area I ride. It won't be, so that means we can definitely rule out Kent.


I'm feeling helpful, so I will confirm that you can indeed rule out Kent.😀

Also, as a bonus, you may rule out Sussex. And Surrey. And, for that matter, Greater London....


----------



## swansonj (17 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> Render on the houses and the greeny yellow lichen on the roof suggests very close to the sea.
> 
> The hidden walls to the sides of the road suggest Cornwall?


I confirm that the final reveal will indeed include some sea. I am seriously impressed by your detection skills but I am neither confirming nor denying specifically Cornwall.


----------



## figbat (17 Mar 2021)

Hmmmmm - that village sign appears to begin with an ‘M’ but I can’t make the rest of it out.


----------



## swansonj (17 Mar 2021)

figbat said:


> Hmmmmm - that village sign appears to begin with an ‘M’ but I can’t make the rest of it out.


Blimey, I didn't think it was readable at all, that's a narrow escape


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2021)

I don't know why but I have a feeling the reveal will be one of Brunell's bridges.... I've been scooting around the Tamar and having found some architecture that looks similar (white houses with roofs )... no joy so far.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Mar 2021)

The sign isn't readable, but does it begin with an "M"?


----------



## shnjmsn (17 Mar 2021)

The sign is driving me crazy !!!!!!! Just can't quite see it.............  Pretty sure Devon/Cornwall............


----------



## figbat (17 Mar 2021)

Me too! I thought it was ”MO...” and convinced myself it was Mortehoe but having had a pleasant wander around there I don’t think it is.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2021)

Mevagissey...? 

If it IS, I haven't found the road yet!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2021)

Blimey, there are some STEEP little hills in Cornwall... I have just Street Viewed down a 30%-er!


----------



## lazybloke (18 Mar 2021)

A settlement of predominatly large old houses around a church. Lichen, shadows and gravestone alignment tell you directions. Houses look mostly 1900 or earlier, some quite grand. Unusual for the chuch to be close to the edge of a settlement, and not loads of new houses popping up, so maybe this is national park or there's some other planning protection?
Although the large house on the left does have some strange modern-looking buildings behind it. One of them seems to have only a single tiny window, which is very odd.

Churches are often on a hill, and I think this one is in an elevated position. 
In fact, zoom in on the extremely left hand side and there are 3 distant houses which appear to be considerably lower than the everything else in the picture.

Not sure excatly how near the coast this is.
I've done a fair bit of travel in Devon/Cornwall, but nothing in this picture feels familiar. Am a bit stumped, and it's getting very late...

Edited for clarity.


----------



## shnjmsn (18 Mar 2021)

Likewise, I know Devon and Cornwall very well but so far this has got me stumped !


----------



## swansonj (18 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey, there are some STEEP little hills in Cornwall... I have just Street Viewed down a 30%-er!


Good job you were going down and not trying to come up it, eh....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2021)

Appears to be green and yellow on that village sign. That might confirm the county. Had a quick look but no luck so far.


----------



## swansonj (18 Mar 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Unusual for the church to be close to the edge of a settlement...


We're looking kind of side-on to a settlement that is more linear than circular, so although the church appears close to the side on the short axis, it could equally well be seen as tolerably central on the long axis


lazybloke said:


> Churches are often on a hill...


I fear that "being on a hill" does not narrow things down much in the part of the world we are looking at.


----------



## shnjmsn (18 Mar 2021)

Well we get another version posted today with more to see............


----------



## swansonj (18 Mar 2021)

I'm honestly amazed at least one of you hasn't got it considering the quality of the detective work. Try the next reveal (and this time I'm not taking any chances with the name sign!)


----------



## straas (18 Mar 2021)

Is it a place sign? reminds me more of a holiday park or hotel sign?

Looks like a 5t weight limit underneath it.


----------



## swansonj (18 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> Is it a place sign? reminds me more of a holiday park or hotel sign?
> 
> Looks like a 5t weight limit underneath it.


It's a 40 speed limit sign - I'm not so cruel as to allow you all to embark on a hunt for every weight-limited road in the south west under false pretences


----------



## straas (18 Mar 2021)

Oh so it is in the south west then... 👀


----------



## swansonj (18 Mar 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I don't know why but I have a feeling the reveal will be one of Brunell's bridges.... I've been scooting around the Tamar and having found some architecture that looks similar (white houses with roofs )... no joy so far.


No bridge, by Brunel or otherwise, sadly. No railway at all in the picture actually but there is a train connection, though it's slightly obscure so you might be a bit slow to spot it.


----------



## lazybloke (18 Mar 2021)

Aha, the eyes play tricks, and I've been looking for something that doesn't exist!
This looks far easier now, but I still have no idea where it is. Will search again later...


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Mar 2021)

swansonj said:


> No bridge, by Brunel or otherwise, sadly. No railway at all in the picture actually but there is a train connection, though it's slightly obscure so you might be a bit slow to spot it.


ah well... its was nice looking at pictures of bridges


----------



## straas (18 Mar 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> ah well... its was nice looking at pictures of bridges



I tried looking through church towers in the south west - turns out they all look vaguely similar!


----------



## shnjmsn (18 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> There's a kind of yellowy flag thing at the top of the roadsign that could be a local sign
> View attachment 579210


Looks more like an N there not an M ?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2021)

shnjmsn said:


> Looks more like an N there not an M ?


I was starting to think that! 

I'm spending too much time looking at nice Cornish villages/towns... I'll check back later to discover the answer or have another go myself.


----------



## snorri (18 Mar 2021)

Aravis said:


> Nae bother! There's a car park from which the view was taken and which is also included in Streetview. I also have a similar view from 1965 with what look like fresh loose chippings:
> 
> View attachment 577811
> 
> ...


This road was better known as simply Glen Docherty, always a bit of a worry in wintery conditions!
Would you believe it trivia..
The black cable on the poles carried international telecomms traffic between the UK and Iceland. At Gairloch it was routed on the 'Scotice' submarine cable which ran between Gairloch - Torshavn(Faeroes) - Vestmannaeyjar(Iceland)


----------



## straas (18 Mar 2021)

It looks to drop steeply from where the photo is taken into the village / town pictured.

Maybe a stream or river cutting through and showing as a sharp bay toward the sea?

Not sure that really distinguishes itself from a lot of cornwall tbh!


----------



## swansonj (18 Mar 2021)

I was wondering why one of you hadn't got it, as I'd be pretty certain some of you (or at least one of you) have street-view'd along the right road, so I had another look. The streetview picture from the identical location doesn't actually look too much like my picture at first glance, and on reflection, it's largely because I must have been at the narrow end of my camera's zoom (and of course I had sunshine!) I just clicked three times on the zoom button on streetview to get more or less the same framing as my picture. So you need to be thinking in terms of a village slightly more in the distance in streetview....


----------



## swansonj (18 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> It looks to drop steeply from where the photo is taken into the village / town pictured....


It does. My wife and I were quite glad to be going down it not up. But of course we paid for it about 6 km later when we had to regain about two-thirds of the lost height.


----------



## straas (18 Mar 2021)

everyone go back and check somewhere you've already checked! 

Someone's ruled out the answer!


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Mar 2021)

my tactic of trying to guess what's going to be revealed, and looking around those places isn't proving very fruitful.


----------



## shnjmsn (18 Mar 2021)

Think that could be Figbat, it sort of ish looks like Morthoe Station Road, heading into the village. The sign looks like it could be, but I can't get the angle of the scenery right..... anyone ?


----------



## lazybloke (18 Mar 2021)

shnjmsn said:


> Think that could be Figbat, it sort of ish looks like Morthoe Station Road, heading into the village. The sign looks like it could be, but I can't get the angle of the scenery right..... anyone ?


Yes, looks it: https://goo.gl/maps/KS8TpXMDuuiPDw648


----------



## straas (18 Mar 2021)

I've got it, but it feels like I've got there dishonestly


----------



## swansonj (18 Mar 2021)

Yes indeed. Here is my full photo:






I think @shnjmsn was probably first to identify the actual road?

As for the _train_ connection that you would be _slow_ to get ....?


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Mar 2021)

and there was me expecting a glorious view of St Michael's Mount or something equally spectacular... not a blurry Lundy Island


----------



## shnjmsn (18 Mar 2021)

swansonj said:


> Yes indeed. Here is my full photo:
> View attachment 579223
> 
> 
> ...



I just couldn't quite zoom in properly but was pretty sure it was in the end ! I'll see what I can dig out for the next pic


----------



## shnjmsn (18 Mar 2021)

Here you go..........


----------



## lazybloke (18 Mar 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> and there was me expecting a glorious view of St Michael's Mount or something equally spectacular... not a blurry Lundy Island


I'd just started looking on the Scilly Isles; hopeless.



I like the additional challenge of extreme crops!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Mar 2021)

shnjmsn said:


> View attachment 579236
> 
> 
> Here you go..........



I looked and though "Roman Road"

Then there's a church tower off to the left. Looks Cotswoldy.

Thinks "Cirencester has lots of Roman stuff"

Checks Ermine Street to North then Akeman Street to West.

No cigar.

I expect it's probably in Scotland.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2021)

And a fort on a hill, just left?

Looks like a B-road, and if I had to guess, we are looking roughly due north.


----------



## figbat (18 Mar 2021)

swansonj said:


> Yes indeed. Here is my full photo:
> View attachment 579223
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit! I looked all around the town and didn’t see it. S’obvious now.


----------



## shnjmsn (18 Mar 2021)

figbat said:


> Dammit! I looked all around the town and didn’t see it. S’obvious now.


Sorry Fig, it took a while !


----------



## shnjmsn (18 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> And a fort on a hill, just left?
> 
> Looks like a B-road, and if I had to guess, we are looking roughly due north.



I was trying hard to crop the very large fort/not fort on the left to leave just a bit showing Colin  A-road. Looking due west..........


----------



## figbat (18 Mar 2021)

I knew I recognised it! At first I thought it was a bit further south-east by the Quantocks but your clue sent me up the A39 to just outside Dunster. I was there last autumn on holiday.


----------



## shnjmsn (18 Mar 2021)

Good God man that was quick !!!!! Spot on, I was trying not to get too much of the castle in, but a bit of it  Well done !


----------



## figbat (18 Mar 2021)

Sometimes you get lucky and just recognise a place. This is the third I have known (near enough) on first sight.


----------



## shnjmsn (18 Mar 2021)

figbat said:


> Sometimes you get lucky and just recognise a place. This is the third I have known (near enough) on first site.


I'm hoping your next one will have the same effect for me !!!!!


----------



## figbat (18 Mar 2021)

I used to visit the place on the right as a kid. Now I ride this road frequently at the weekend; I make my way home whilst my kids participate in a rural activity nearby. I generally ride the other way from the way the picture is taken, but have done it this way too.


----------



## shnjmsn (18 Mar 2021)

Hmmmmm.......... Fitness at the farm ?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2021)

shnjmsn said:


> I was trying hard to crop the very large fort/not fort on the left to leave just a bit showing Colin  A-road. Looking due west..........


Some B-roads are more like A-roads and vice versa! 

I was looking at (what turns out to be) Conygar Tower - I didn't spot the castle! I had also noticed the church in Dunster.






My attempt at working out the direction was by the effect of the prevailing wind on the trees. That stretch of road actually goes NW so I wasn't too far out!


----------



## shnjmsn (18 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Some B-roads are more like A-roads and vice versa!
> 
> I was looking at (what turns out to be) Conygar Tower - I didn't spot the castle! I had also noticed the church in Dunster.
> 
> ...


Very true ! It's Somerset to be fair so most of our A roads are like B roads, and most of our B roads are tracks with grass growing up the middle !


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2021)

Oh, it turns out that I rode through Dunster on my Exmoor ride a few years ago! I don't remember that bit of my route, but I was hurrying to meet my fit cousin who had gone ahead to Minehead and was waiting for me at a cafe there.


----------



## lazybloke (18 Mar 2021)

Well that was weird. i guessed the direction, took a guess of Faringdon after a gliimpse of a topographical map, and my first click on the map was about 50 metres away. 
https://goo.gl/maps/JE1sLwHaNWtVg9nH8


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Mar 2021)

Aravis said:


> Well done folks. I was sure you'd find it. Trying to retrospectively predict what my mother would have done, I hadn't looked at that road, but it was always one of the possible routes depending on what she wanted to do.
> 
> I think that's a win for @swansonj assuming no-one disagrees.
> 
> Sorry I've been away from the forum for a few days. Did this variant work, do you think?



I always seem to arrive late for the party when there's a Scottish road. Without having looked at the answer I was convinced that was Ben Ledi from south east of Callendar, but having checked streetview it's definitely Schiehallion, probably from this viewpoint above the A826.


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Mar 2021)

Very convincing. Can you provide a link to exactly where that is?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Very convincing. Can you provide a link to exactly where that is?


It is about 500 metres back up the road from the position I linked to... *HERE*.


----------



## figbat (18 Mar 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Well that was weird. i guessed the direction, took a guess of Faringdon after a gliimpse of a topographical map, and my first click on the map was about 50 metres away.
> https://goo.gl/maps/JE1sLwHaNWtVg9nH8


Good instincts! It’s the road from Faringdon to Highworth; my kids go to the horse riding centre the other side of Coleshill - we all drive there together with a bike on the roof and then I ride home whilst my wife stays and watches them. My road route comes past this spot, which is Badbury Hill and a NT location; there’s a bit of a climb to get there but nothing massive. I’ll sometimes alternatively take a MTB route home along the Ridgeway (past the site of another recent picture in this thread).


----------



## lazybloke (19 Mar 2021)

Here's your next photo.

Under the new rules, this is not a place I've cycled, but it's on a route that I've planned after lockdown.
Nowhere near my home county; it'll take me almost a full day of riding to reach this place. 


I'm a follower of the cropping trend but will reveal more of the scene tomorrow if it hasn't been recognised.


----------



## straas (19 Mar 2021)

Looks like bath stone, first guess would be somewhere like badminton


----------



## lazybloke (19 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> Looks like bath stone, first guess would be somewhere like badminton


No, but the abandoned mines at Box (from which much Bath stone came from) are always worthy of a digression. Amazing to see, but not particularly safe as the wooden shoring is rotten, and the passages are a bewildering maze that twist & turn in 3 dimensions.
Lots of fascinating things to see and occasional wow moments like this 'cathedral' cavern (not my pic).
Best explored in a caving club group.


----------



## lazybloke (19 Mar 2021)

You're much quieter than I expected, so I'll go straight to the full view:


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Mar 2021)

the stone looks like it could be Cotswaldsy... and it that a gatehouse hiding behind the bushes?


----------



## lazybloke (19 Mar 2021)

Right area


----------



## robjh (19 Mar 2021)

figbat said:


> Good instincts! It’s the road from Faringdon to Highworth; my kids go to the horse riding centre the other side of Coleshill - we all drive there together with a bike on the roof and then I ride home whilst my wife stays and watches them. My road route comes past this spot, which is Badbury Hill and a NT location; there’s a bit of a climb to get there but nothing massive. I’ll sometimes alternatively take a MTB route home along the Ridgeway (past the site of another recent picture in this thread).


I now know exactly where that carpark is, and remember the hill beyond it, but I don't associate it with the wide open view to the left. I spent four months once working at Honda in Swindon and staying at Uffington near the White Horse, and this was one of my favourite rides to work. The work was, well, eye-opening, but the riding in the area was just great.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2021)

I have found quite a few Cotswold churches that look like that one, but haven't found the right one yet.


----------



## straas (19 Mar 2021)

It looks like nearly every village I go through to visit my sites in the south west - Kemble, Pill, bradford on Avon etc.


----------



## lazybloke (19 Mar 2021)

straas said:


> It looks like nearly every village I go through to visit my sites in the south west - Kemble, Pill, bradford on Avon etc.


Go north!


----------



## straas (19 Mar 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Go north!


 I wish I could! That's where I live.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have found quite a few Cotswold churches that look like that one, but haven't found the right one yet.


same here. 

The windows on the tower look square rather than arched, and the only ones i've found like that don't have the pinnacles. 

The building behind the bush is curious too... looks like it could be a gatehouse to something?


----------



## lazybloke (20 Mar 2021)

The building looks unusual from the previous angle.
Here's another angle:


----------



## swansonj (20 Mar 2021)

Wouldn't it be _so_ nice if Ordnance Survey, who mark churches with towers, had Streetview, or if Google, who have Streetview, marked churches with towers...


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Mar 2021)

That building still looks unusual.

The road is headed south east? ...and at a guess, into the village/town??


----------



## lazybloke (20 Mar 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> That building still looks unusual.
> 
> The road is headed south east? ...and at a guess, into the village/town??


Direction is about right, I'd say the camera is looking ESE, and is just entering a very small village.

The village was recorded in the Domesday book. Elements of the church pre-date the Norman conquest.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Mar 2021)

finally!

Can't see a name for the road but it's going through the village of Overbury, north and east of Tewkesbury.







And there is something rather grand on the other side of the wall on the left.


----------



## lazybloke (22 Mar 2021)

Well done @MontyVeda. I was starting wonder what clues to give.

I've no connection with the village of Overbury at all, it was just a quaint village I spotted on Streetview when planning a long but quiet route from home (Surrey) to Cradley near Malvern. At nearly 140 miles it would have been my longest ride ever, but this was a few years ago when I was commuting and much fitter.

The plan got abandoned because I ended up taking the family in the car, but I really fancy doing a loooooong ride later this year, so the route has stuck in my mind. 

Over to you!


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Mar 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Well done @MontyVeda. I was starting wonder what clues to give.
> 
> I've no connection with the village of Overbury at all, it was just a quaint village I spotted on Streetview when planning a long but quiet route from home (Surrey) to Cradley near Malvern. At nearly 140 miles it would have been my longest ride ever, but this was a few years ago when I was commuting and much fitter.
> 
> ...


It does look like a lovely area... Overbury and the villages around it appear untouched for a couple of hundred years. There's a track called the Yellow Brick Road to the east of the village heading down to Beckford which would be tempting to follow.

I'll be back with the next road shortly.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Mar 2021)

OK... this is _variant B_ of Name That Road.

I don't know where this road is and have never cycled it...





The photo is from an old family photo album i found years ago in a junk shop. No idea who the family is, but most of the pictures are taken in and around the Conwy and Llandudno area of North Wales, so i guess it's somewhere round there.

Here's a couple more from the album, to give you an idea of its vintage (mid '30s I guess, by the car?).


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, it's not far from the station. So that narrows it down a bit.
> 
> View attachment 579854


since i don't know where it is, I can't give clues but can offer as much help as i can...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, it's not far from the station. So that narrows it down a bit.


That narrows it down A LOT - there were not hundreds of stations in N Wales...

Apart from that though... another tricky one!


----------



## lazybloke (22 Mar 2021)

There's a big hilltop behind the house (a slightly rounded part is just visible between the trees - might be distinctive).


The children will be older.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Mar 2021)

Here's a few more photos from the album which may help you get the general area

I used to think the two on the right was Llandudno, but I'm not so sure now



And i'm pretty sure that's the island off Anglesey (the coastguard has since leveled the sea)



The big house looks like it could be a national trust type property



The front of the big house


...and i think the writing on the paddle boat is PB Co. Gwynedd


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Pantasaph keeps on coming up in searches.


----------



## lazybloke (22 Mar 2021)

The little island is Puffin Island off the eastern side of Anglesey.

Edited to add: but I think the seafront picture (with the scarred hillside behind) is mainland, maybe Barmouth????

2nd edit: Huh, you already knew it was Anglesey. Obviously the recent covid jab has addled my braincell.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Mar 2021)

lazybloke said:


> The little island is Puffin Island off the eastern side of Anglesey.
> 
> Edited to add: but I think the seafront picture (with the scarred hillside behind) is mainland, maybe Barmouth????
> 
> 2nd edit: Huh, you already knew it was Anglesey. Obviously the recent covid jab has addled my braincell.


looks a lot more like Barmouth than it does Llandudno 

On the downside, it looks like this 1930s family trip to Wales covered a lot more ground than I'd anticipated... 

this could be a challenge too far


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Mar 2021)

Not much activity going on with the current _name that road_ challenge and not knowing where it is myself means i can't nudge people in the right direction.

So rather than stall the thread with a difficult road to name.... here's a road that I do know and have cycled many many times


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2021)

Maybe we should have a sister thread for this kind of thing? _Please help - I want to cycle here but don't know where it is! _


----------



## BrumJim (24 Mar 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> looks a lot more like Barmouth than it does Llandudno
> 
> On the downside, it looks like this 1930s family trip to Wales covered a lot more ground than I'd anticipated...
> 
> this could be a challenge too far


Hmm, the house looks like a low-grade stone cottage. The roof would be very low, and being on a street corner doesn't make it particularly desireable. At a guess, this would have been knocked down some time ago, particularly if it was in a tourist area.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Hmm, the house looks like a low-grade stone cottage. The roof would be very low, and being on a street corner doesn't make it particularly desireable. At a guess, this would have been knocked down some time ago, particularly if it was in a tourist area.


Having checked a lot of places near small Welsh stations but had no success, I am inclined to agree!


----------



## iluvmybike (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Mar 2021)

That looks alarmingly familiar. I fear it's going to be another of those roads I've been along in the last few weeks but can't place. Looks like the Forest of Bowland, but also like some bits of the Dales. It *most* looks like the road from Airton to Settle, pretty much at the peak, just before the cattle grid.


----------



## figbat (24 Mar 2021)

Are we not still on @MontyVeda’s replacement picture?


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Mar 2021)

We should be. Best disregard the above three posts then ...


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Mar 2021)

As an aside, however, @iluvmybike 's image actually is where I suggested above: 





So, back to @MontyVeda 's current road .....


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Mar 2021)

A couple of clues for you... this is in my neck of the woods, and very close to a county boundary.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Mar 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> A couple of clues for you... this is in my neck of the woods, and very close to a county boundary.



Looks at Monty's info - Lancaster.

Local County boundaries - North Yorks and Cumbria

It's an A road, and looks to be in a town (40mph limit, houses)

Kirkby Lonsdale looks like a credible candidate - finds T junction and BINGO!

Never found one first look before


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Kirkby Lonsdale looks like a credible candidate - finds T junction and BINGO!


Aargh! I was distracted identifying the 'out of order' one near Settle (about 15km away) and didn't properly look at this junction I pass through about once a fortnight (about 15km away in the other direction).


----------



## iluvmybike (25 Mar 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> That looks alarmingly familiar. I fear it's going to be another of those roads I've been along in the last few weeks but can't place. Looks like the Forest of Bowland, but also like some bits of the Dales. It *most* looks like the road from Airton to Settle, pretty much at the peak, just before the cattle grid.


Correct - looking over to the Bowland Fells before the 'plunge' down into Settle


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Mar 2021)

Alright, so I'm going to be very rude and post ahead of Monty's confirmation. From a wonderful ride late last summer. 






_Name that road! _


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not a clue where it is, but I want to ride there!


You beat me to it - that was exactly what _I_ thought!

That's what I like about this thread - it keeps throwing up new places to go and explore one day.

(It is actually similar to many of the places that I already ride to, but no harm in adding more to the list... )


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Mar 2021)

Yep... that looks like a glorious place to ride @roubaixtuesday. 

The ride to Kirkby Lonsdale is also glorious... i just chose a not so glorious section of it


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not a clue where it is, but I want to ride there!



'tis a glorious place indeed. 

Here's another one from the same ride - I'm not sure, but I think you can see one point from the other. 

A slight clue - I was going to post this one, but it doesn't appear on street view.


----------



## iluvmybike (26 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Alright, so I'm going to be very rude and post ahead of Monty's confirmation. From a wonderful ride late last summer.
> 
> View attachment 580483
> 
> ...


Is it around the Appleby-in-Westmorland area?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2021)

I shall not comment on Appleby (yet), but it does appear a further clue is needed. 

This one is taken later in the same ride, from a spot roughly on the horizon of the original shot. 

I think it will be recognised.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah ha! We're looking for a place with grass. And a fence. (Consults OS map)



Should be the work of but a moment!

[Zoom in and look at the horizon!]


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah ha! We're looking for a place with grass. And a fence. (Consults OS map)





roubaixtuesday said:


> Should be the work of but a moment!
> 
> [Zoom in and look at the horizon!]


Ah ha! We're looking for a place with grass. And a fence. And lots of zoomed-JPEG artefacts!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ah ha! We're looking for a place with grass. And a fence. And lots of zoomed-JPEG artefacts!



OK, OK. Clues...

The zoomed jpeg artefacts are at the summit of a cycling climb of some repute.

It is at sufficient distance from Appleby that it would be beyond my capability for a day ride from there.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It is at sufficient distance from Appleby that it would be beyond my capability for a day ride from there.


Aha... Dartmoor!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2021)

I'm pretty sure that I have worked out where it is, but just looking for the exact road now...


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Mar 2021)

I might be able to see a mast, but it could be a mark on the lens 🕵️‍♂️

I'm off to find a mast on Dartmoor!


----------



## iluvmybike (26 Mar 2021)

Alston side of Hartside summit?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2021)

Derbyshire!


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Mar 2021)

Wherever it is, I don't think it's on _my_ side of the Pennines.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2021)

I'm distracting myself from other tasks (such as cooking and eating!) so I will offer my thoughts in a spoiler in the hope that one of you will put me out of my misery!



Spoiler: Could be around here?



It looks like it could be Peak District loveliness.

Big climb in Peak District is the Cat & Fiddle.

Cat and Fiddle is a building on top of a whacking big hill on the horizon and there is a mast close to it. For the mast to be on the right of the building, we must be looking from somewhere northish of it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm distracting myself from other tasks (such as cooking and eating!) so I will offer my thoughts in a spoiler in the hope that one of you will put me out of my misery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've misunderstood the clue. My bad.

Cat is correct - the point the photo of the cat is taken from is on the horizon of the original pic.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You've misunderstood the clue. My bad.
> 
> Cat is correct - the point the photo of the cat is taken from is on the horizon of the original pic.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


After a very quick look at the peak district area and I'm now thinking it is on the west side of the Pennines.

edit... but maybe not!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2021)

I shall refrain from commenting on the East/West question, but I do need to correct my "like" for @ColinJ as on checking, the photo was not in fact taken in Derbyshire, although I did think that it was. Apologies for misleading!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2021)

Aaargh - as soon as I swallow the last morsel of food, I have to get back to this! 

PS And I need a map that shows the counties... *HERE'S ONE*!


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Mar 2021)

Well that thing on the horizon is the Cat and Fiddle pub, but if the original image isn't on Streetview then finding which road it is would be, for me, something of a guessing game involving comparing the OS map roads to those. Somewhere a bit east of Macclesfield I presume, but there are quite a few roads in there :-\


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2021)

I think it's the road that links the Cat & Fiddle on the Buxton side with the A53....gonna have a check


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Well that thing on the horizon is the Cat and Fiddle pub, but if the original image isn't on Streetview then finding which road it is would be, for me, something of a guessing game involving comparing the OS map roads to those. Somewhere a bit east of Macclesfield I presume, but there are quite a few roads in there :-\



The original image is on street view. Though as I took it, so I guess strictly an equivalent image can be found in street view. 

The one that can't be seen in Street View is the second one I posted. That was intended purely as a bit of whimsy and a minor clue and isn't the same road. 

How I've made this so complicated I have no idea. Sorry all.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2021)

A reminder, then that this is the road we're looking for... and it can be found on street view. 







The view of the Cat and Fiddle was taken from the horizon. Or very close to it, not precisely sure exactly where it is on the pic.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2021)

Yup...thought I recognised it


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2021)

nickyboy said:


> View attachment 580752
> 
> 
> Yup...thought I recognised it



Yes!!! But... Alas, that pic was just a clue - the clue being that it was taken from the horizon on this pic, which is the road we're looking for...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2021)

I continue to offer my sincere apologies all round.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> A reminder, then that this is the road we're looking for... and it can be found on street view.
> 
> View attachment 580751
> 
> ...


I know that one too...it's the road from Longor to Sheen in Staffordshire. The giveaway is the pyramidal shaped hill in the background which is actually a spoil tip that's grassed over

https://goo.gl/maps/ggUztLqHF2xmeWrA8


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I know that one too...it's the road from Longor to Sheen in Staffordshire. The giveaway is the pyramidal shaped hill in the background which is actually a spoil tip that's grassed over


Adds Staffordshire to list of beautiful counties to cycle in...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I know that one too...it's the road from Longor to Sheen in Staffordshire. The giveaway is the pyramidal shaped hill in the background which is actually a spoil tip that's grassed over
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/ggUztLqHF2xmeWrA8



Well done!

I don't _think_ the hill is a spoil heap. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Wheeldon


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2021)

I guess this means I get a go?





Thankfully it's just too murky for some real giveaway clues to be visible. The layout of the junction may be helpful?


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well done!
> 
> I don't _think_ the hill is a spoil heap.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Wheeldon


Learn something new every day...I've cycled past it plenty of times and just....assumed....it was a spoil tip due to its geometric shape


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I continue to offer my sincere apologies all round.


I think it was more a case of the class not keeping up than anything on your part... i seem to recall a similar thing happening with a road heading towards Cockermouth I posted


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well done!
> 
> I don't _think_ the hill is a spoil heap.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Wheeldon



High Wheeldon is a different hill to the one I think @nickyboy is referring to...






...of course i could be wrong. I often am.

edit... the hill circled is Parkhouse Hill. Not a soil heap, but interesting none the less
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkhouse_Hill


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Adds Staffordshire to list of beautiful counties to cycle in...
> 
> View attachment 580757



And some of the roughest roads in the kingdom.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> And some of the roughest roads in the kingdom.


Unfortunately, I think many UK counties have a lot of rough roads these days!

You know things are bad when the RSTA** have to *call for a national definition* of the term '_pothole_'...



RSTA said:


> _Although there is widespread adoption of the ‘Well-Maintained Highways Code of Practice’ this only offers guidance as to best practice. It does not provide a national definition of potholes. As a result there are differing approaches throughout the UK. In Gloucestershire, a road surface defect becomes a pothole if it is 4cm deep and 30cm wide. Neighbouring Worcestershire has the same depth criteria of 40mm but a smaller dimension of 20cm. In Bath, a smaller depth of 3cm is accepted as being a pothole. However, in Hounslow, London, a pothole will only be repaired urgently if it reaches 7.5cm. In Warwickshire, a pothole of up to 5cm is not considered to be hazardous and will only be repaired as part of routine maintenance six months after being reported. Potholes up to 10cm will take up to 28 days to be repaired. However, in Trafford a pothole warrants repair at 4cm in depth. By contrast, Herefordshire County Council “aims to record and treat all potholes regardless of depth”._



** *R*oad *S*urface *T*reatments *A*ssociation


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> And some of the roughest roads in the kingdom.



Dunno what you mean. 







(Although, turns out I'm wrong again - the photo actually about 200m outside Staffs...)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Mar 2021)

Anyway, to the point in hand, @nickyboy 's pic reminds me of New Mills. Either Derbys or W Yorks. Can find the road though.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Anyway, to the point in hand, @nickyboy 's pic reminds me of New Mills. Either Derbys or W Yorks. Can find the road though.


It was a ride from home this winter which narrows it down a bit. To try to help, have a look at how many roads there are in the photo. It's an unusual junction


----------



## straas (29 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Anyway, to the point in hand, @nickyboy 's pic reminds me of New Mills. Either Derbys or W Yorks. Can find the road though.



Reminded me of new mills aswell 
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.358...4!1sdO2aiCnsZS-tYSOccpFkJw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Mar 2021)

nickyboy said:


> It was a ride from home this winter which narrows it down a bit. To try to help, have a look at how many roads there are in the photo. It's an unusual junction


no idea how far you ride, but a modest forty mile ride puts it within 20 miles of Glossop.








Looking at the three T junctions in such close proximity, and the old fashioned street lamps on the one way street got me thinking of a mill town squeezed in a narrow valley, eg. Holmfirth.. I've been all over the place (Glossop, Hadfield, Hollingworth, Hadfield, etc.) in Google maps but am really struggling to find three T junctions and one one-way street 

I also have a feeling there's either a river or a railway on the other side of that wall your bike's leant against...? 

also, it looks like an A road and the ice sign suggests its at some altitude??


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2021)

I was _also_ thinking that the ice warning sign showed that the road went up high.

My other thought was that I avoid going up high when the weather is like that so maybe @nickyboy had planned his local winter ride to stay low? So, no Snake Pass or Holme Moss... If that is right then look for where he could have got to without going over the big climbs.

OTOH, he might be completely nuts and LOVE going up to 500+ metres in blizzards!


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Mar 2021)

I can't see any clog prints in the snow so that rules out Yorkshire.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Mar 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> no idea how far you ride, but a modest forty mile ride puts it within 20 miles of Glossop.
> 
> View attachment 581288
> 
> ...



There's another New Mills much closer. But I can't find a match there, the buildings, parapet and complicated junction





just reminded me if it.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Mar 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> no idea how far you ride, but a modest forty mile ride puts it within 20 miles of Glossop.
> 
> View attachment 581288
> 
> ...


There is a (very small) river over the wall, you're right. The "no entry" is a bit of a red herring. It's just stopping you cutting behind the bollards. All the roads are two-way. And you're right, the road with the ice sign goes quite high, as do most of the roads you can see
A slightly obtuse clue...would a 3D map help?


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Mar 2021)

nickyboy said:


> There is a (very small) river over the wall, you're right. The "no entry" is a bit of a red herring. It's just stopping you cutting behind the bollards. All the roads are two-way. And you're right, the road with the ice sign goes quite high, as do most of the roads you can see
> A slightly obtuse clue...would a 3D map help?


I've only just noticed that it's a roundabout too! 
that means i'll have to go back to everywhere i've looked and not dismiss the roundabouts


----------



## nickyboy (29 Mar 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I've only just noticed that it's a roundabout too!
> that means i'll have to go back to everywhere i've looked and not dismiss the roundabouts


It isn't a roundabout. Just a weird junction. Final clue...it's in Derbyshire. But the road my bike is on goes to Lancashire and the one with the ice sign goes to Yorkshire

Edit: I was wrong. It isn't in Derbyshire. It's in Greater Manchester although used to be in W Riding of Yorkshire. So the junction is interesting. It's in GM. The road I'm on goes to Lancashire. A couple go to Yorkshire and one goes (ultimately) to Cheshire. The other heads into G Manchester.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Apr 2021)

I seem to have killed the thread. Apologies for that!

Here is the junction.
https://goo.gl/maps/kVXjXRg5TxWGjYtT7

It's in Denshaw, which is part of the Diggle/Delph/Denshaw triangle of villages locally known as "3D" (the local junior football team is 3D Dynamos). You can see the "Road Closed due to Snow" warning signs which were hidden in the murk on my photo. The Road I'm on goes to Rochdale (Lancs), the one to the left goes to Sowerby Bridge (Yorkshire), the one with the Ice sign goes to Huddersfield (Yorkshire) and the other one eventually goes to Stalybridge (Cheshire)

All roads seem to lead to Denshaw so, if you cycle in the area, it's one of the most well known junctions (and the pub behind me is called, unsurprisingly, The Junction)


----------



## nickyboy (1 Apr 2021)

Here is a much easier and probably more interesting effort


----------



## Tribansman (1 Apr 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I seem to have killed the thread. Apologies for that!
> 
> Here is the junction.
> https://goo.gl/maps/kVXjXRg5TxWGjYtT7
> ...


I was going to say that but ruled it out as not in Derbyshire and I didn't see your above edit! It's a lovely ride up and over the moors to the M62 and Sowerby Bridge


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Apr 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I seem to have killed the thread. Apologies for that!
> 
> Here is the junction.
> https://goo.gl/maps/kVXjXRg5TxWGjYtT7
> ...



Never saw the edit, so last looked in Derbyshire, and convinced from the geography it had to be in the Hadfield area somewhere!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2021)

nickyboy said:


> It isn't a roundabout. Just a weird junction. Final clue...it's in Derbyshire. But the road my bike is on goes to Lancashire and the one with the ice sign goes to Yorkshire





nickyboy said:


> It's in Denshaw, which is part of the Diggle/Delph/Denshaw triangle of villages locally known as "3D" (the local junior football team is 3D Dynamos). You can see the "Road Closed due to Snow" warning signs which were hidden in the murk on my photo. The Road I'm on goes to Rochdale (Lancs), the one to the left goes to Sowerby Bridge (Yorkshire), the one with the Ice sign goes to Huddersfield (Yorkshire) and the other one eventually goes to Stalybridge (Cheshire)


Aaargh! 

I _thought _that I recognised that junction!!! The snow distracted me slightly, but the main thing was that I couldn't figure out where I had been in Derbyshire that looked like that. The fact that it actually looked like a junction that I had cycled across maybe 20 times which is NOT in Derbyshire didn't occur to me... 

I always think of it as 4D - Diggle-Delph-Denshaw-Dobcross!



nickyboy said:


> Edit: I was wrong. It isn't in Derbyshire. It's in Greater Manchester although used to be in W Riding of Yorkshire.


They haven't forgotten that... (Picture taken up the hill from which you appear to have descended)


----------



## nickyboy (1 Apr 2021)

Apologies all....I can 100% guarantee that the replacement photo is NOT in Derbyshire


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Apologies all....I can 100% guarantee that the replacement photo is NOT in Derbyshire


I can confirm that! It is Church Hill, Kingswear, opposite Dartmouth...


----------



## nickyboy (1 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I can confirm that! It is Church Hill, Kingswear, opposite Dartmouth...
> 
> View attachment 581737


Spot on!

While on hols last December in Brixham. Church Hill is so steep I actually had to get off and walk down to the point I did the photo. I'm guessing there aren't many ferry crossings with large marinas and a railway line


----------



## I like Skol (1 Apr 2021)

Got to hold my hand up and admit I wasn't fooled by Nick's Derbyshire misinformation 

I told him where it was and that it definitely wasn't in his home county. Bless, he gets a bit confused once he leaves Glossopdale.

I'm not claiming to be knowledgeable, just very, very local to the junction in question. Even then, being told it was Derbyshire had me thinking it might be the New Mills junction on the A6 for a moment but i just couldn't make that fit.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2021)

nickyboy said:


> While on hols last December in Brixham. Church Hill is so steep I actually had to get off and walk down to the point I did the photo. *I'm guessing there aren't many ferry crossings with large marinas and a railway line*


Indeed, and I remembered that you had been cycling in that area at the end of last year... 

Ok, here's my next one. I'll give you the first clue straight away - it is obviously a steep road, which I thought it would be '_quite_ tough', but after riding up it I would say it is a genuine 'tough'! Not so tough that I had any doubts about getting up it, but I would have probably failed without my 28/27 and 28/30 grovelling gears.

If nobody gets it after a couple of days I'll give another clue.






_*Name That Road!*_


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I seem to have killed the thread. Apologies for that!
> 
> Here is the junction.
> https://goo.gl/maps/kVXjXRg5TxWGjYtT7
> ...


I looked at pretty much every junction between Stalybridge and Uppermill, but didn't think it'd be any further north than that. Kicking myself now because even from 2000ft on Googlemaps, Denshaw looks like a good candidate for your junction.

Don't apologise... we need the odd road to totally get the better of us. And there's nowt wrong with being beaten by a fellow Lancastrian


----------



## Tribansman (2 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed, and I remembered that you had been cycling in that area at the end of last year...
> 
> Ok, here's my next one. I'll give you the first clue straight away - it is obviously a steep road, which I thought it would be '_quite_ tough', but after riding up it I would say it is a genuine 'tough'! Not so tough that I had any doubts about getting up it, but I would have probably failed without my 28/27 and 28/30 grovelling gears.
> 
> ...


Looks like Whalley viaduct, but can't find a road nearby with that view...


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Looks like Whalley viaduct, but can't find a road nearby with that view...


It also looks like Martholme Viaduct...the stone type is correct and the alignment is correct. But I can't find a chevron'd road in the Whalley Banks area with the correct view


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Looks like Whalley viaduct, but can't find a road nearby with that view...





nickyboy said:


> It also looks like Martholme Viaduct...the stone type is correct and the alignment is correct. But I can't find a chevron'd road in the Whalley Banks area with the correct view


----------



## Aravis (2 Apr 2021)

With such massive help from the posters above.....






Moor Lane, just south of Whalley. I wouldn't have known where to start, even though I have been over the bridge.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2021)

Aravis said:


> With such massive help from the posters above.....
> 
> View attachment 581948
> 
> ...


Indeed! I couldn't figure out why they hadn't spotted it, but didn't want to say anything because they were so close.

It is a 'nicely nasty' little climb which has a reputation in the area for being hard. Some others have not been quite as tough as their reputations would make you think, but that one definitely _IS_!

Your turn again...


----------



## Aravis (2 Apr 2021)

OK then. Another from some years back; the images in Google Maps were taken a bit earlier in the summer, but otherwise little has changed:


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Apr 2021)

Aravis said:


> OK then. Another from some years back; the images in Google Maps were taken a bit earlier in the summer, but otherwise little has changed:
> 
> View attachment 581954



Not absolutely sure, but looks a lot like the a838 alongside loch more?


----------



## Aravis (2 Apr 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Not absolutely sure, but looks a lot like the a838 alongside loch more?


Right idea, but I've never been that far up on the western side of the country.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

Aravis said:


> OK then. Another from some years back; the images in Google Maps were taken a bit earlier in the summer, but otherwise little has changed:
> 
> View attachment 581954


Did they get much snow round there?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Apr 2021)

My logic:

Shadow tells us this is the south side of an East/West loch, give or take. 

It's a single track road, direct on the loch side. 

There aren't very many candidates; aside from loch More above I can find only Loch Rannoch, Loch Earn, loch Tummel, and my original thought, loch Awe. None seem to fit.

It doesn't look like a sea loch, but I tried a few of those too. Nothing doing, but I thought I'd post this from loch Duich, just 'cos it's absolutely stunning.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2021)

Aravis said:


> OK then. Another from some years back; the images in Google Maps were taken a bit earlier in the summer, but otherwise little has changed:
> 
> View attachment 581954


Loch Voil along from Balquidder?


----------



## Aravis (3 Apr 2021)

All good logic above, but no-one's particularly close yet. I can of course confirm it is in Scotland.

My original comment about the different season was merely intended to remind people that Streetview won't look identical. There was more spring freshness in the vegetation, but no snow on the hills.

A potentially big reveal to help move things along - it is a sea loch.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Apr 2021)

Aravis said:


> All good logic above, but no-one's particularly close yet. I can of course confirm it is in Scotland.
> 
> My original comment about the different season was merely intended to remind people that Streetview won't look identical. There was more spring freshness in the vegetation, but no snow on the hills.
> 
> A potentially big reveal to help move things along - it is a sea loch.



It is not, I am nearly certain, Loch Scridain on Mull, but that road does have the right posts, which I have not seen elsewhere...


----------



## slow scot (3 Apr 2021)

Is it the head of Loch Fyne, looking up to Beinn Bhuidhe?


----------



## Aravis (3 Apr 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It is not, I am nearly certain, Loch Scridain on Mull, but that road does have the right posts, which I have not seen elsewhere...


That's closer than other suggestions. Perhaps I ought to mention that wooden posts can't be expected to last forever...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Apr 2021)

Gotcha

A884
https://maps.app.goo.gl/jKow9L4z6atvJvsg9







Can't locate the exact spot. 

I now have a strong desire to tour all the lochside roads in Scotland!


----------



## Aravis (3 Apr 2021)

Well done @roubaixtuesday. Over to you, and that sounds like a fine ambition!

I think this is same lay-by as in my 1976 image:






This seems to be a relatively little-known corner of Scotland, yet the road above (as well as the one on the northern shore of the loch) leads to a Mull crossing, and I would think you could put together an excellent circuit starting from Fort William - get the nasty A82 bit out of the way first.

Across the water is Strontian where I spent my honeymoon.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Apr 2021)

Aravis said:


> Well done @roubaixtuesday. Over to you, and that sounds like a fine ambition!
> 
> I think this is same lay-by as in my 1976 image:
> 
> ...



I've driven to Lochaline for the Mull Ferry, so probably went along that road, but don't remember it. Alas, I've done little cycling around Scotland, always tempted by the mountaintops.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Apr 2021)

_Name that road!_


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2021)

I thought that it (Aravis's Scottish view) looked _vaguely _familiar... I cycled down the road on the other side of the loch with my pal Carrie. Ride report *HERE*. A fantastic ride.



Aravis said:


> Across the water is Strontian where I spent my honeymoon.


Happy memories of this view...? 








Aravis said:


> This seems to be a relatively little-known corner of Scotland, yet the road above (as well as the one on the northern shore of the loch) leads to a Mull crossing, and I would think you could put together an excellent circuit starting from Fort William - get the nasty A82 bit out of the way first.


My cycling-mad fit cousin lives in the area. He does this loop... Oban - ferry to Craignure on Mull, A849/A884, ferry to Lochaline, A884/A881 to Corran, ferry over to Bunree, A82/A828/A85 to Oban. Around 116 km (72 miles).

There are long stretches of cycle path between Bunree and Oban so a lot of the traffic can be avoided and Fort William bypassed altogether.

Nice options:

Loop from Appin through Port Appin and eventually back to A828. Adds 10 km.
Loop round end of Loch Creran instead of going over the bridge. Adds 8 km.
B845 from Barcaldine - the climb over Gleann Salach and then round the side of Loch Etive to North Connel. Adds 7 km. This is NOT like a typical _English _B-road...

















Connel to Oban over the small hills at Ardconnel and Barranrioch. Much nicer than the obvious route.


----------



## Aravis (3 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Happy memories of this view...?
> You've caught that well. I don't recognise that blue tinge in the sky, or the bright sparkling look out on the water.





ColinJ said:


> My cycling-mad fit cousin lives in the area. He does this loop... Oban - ferry to Craignure on Mull, A849/A884, ferry to Lochaline, A884/A881 to Corran, ferry over to Bunree, A82/A828/A85 to Oban. Around 116 km (72 miles).
> 
> There are long stretches of cycle path between Bunree and Oban so a lot of the traffic can be avoided and Fort William bypassed altogether.
> 
> ...


I was more thinking of a loop that crosses at Lochaline and back at Tobermory. There are of course infinitely many variations wherever you start from.

When I start to ponder these things, inevitably I'm soon expanding the scope massively to include the Outer Hebrides and probably Northern Ireland as well. I'm hoping to do a grand tour of the islands and the north west by car and tent later this year if the situation is favourable . I should be able to get some good material for this thread.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2021)

Aravis said:


> When I start to ponder these things, inevitably I'm soon expanding the scope massively to include the Outer Hebrides and probably Northern Ireland as well. I'm hoping to do a grand tour of the islands and the north west by car and tent later this year if the situation is favourable . I should be able to get some good material for this thread.


All of the Scottish islands are on my digital OS maps but those don't include N.I. I wouldn't recognise anywhere in N.I. except maybe a few views from Belfast. Obviously, Google Maps and Street View DO cover N.I. but I would miss the OS mapping. Still, N.I. _IS_ in the UK so it _IS_ included according to the rules.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Apr 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> View attachment 582093
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hill in the distance looks very similar to one around here called Peaknaze. But that would position the road somewhere where there isn't a road like that I suspect there are a lot of hills of that shape


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Apr 2021)

Looks like it's time for a couple of clues. 

The prominent hill just to the left of the setting sun is a notable viewpoint, featuring a panorama across two countries, five shire counties, and I think a glimpse of a sixth. 

The road itself is gated.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Apr 2021)

More clues then!

Here's a photo taken from the prominent hill to the left of the setting sun. 

The road in question is in the view.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Apr 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Looks like it's time for a couple of clues.
> 
> The prominent hill just to the left of the setting sun is a notable viewpoint, featuring a panorama across* two countries*, five shire counties, and I think a glimpse of a sixth.
> 
> The road itself is gated.


So it's gotta be either the Scottish or Welsh border region?

and five 'shires' discounts the Scottish border, so we're looking at Cheshire, Shropshire, Herefordshire or Gloucestershire??

Unless it's on the Welsh side of the border?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Apr 2021)

For clarification.

The shires referred to are all in England. Further shires in other countries may also be visible, I have not checked that point. 

Apologies for any confusion caused by my parochialism!


----------



## nickyboy (5 Apr 2021)

Don't think it can be Cheshire. There isn't a road like that in the S of the county (which abutts several other counties). If I had time to look properly I'd be thinking Staffordshire which has roads and dry stone walls like this.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Don't forget the bit about the panoramic view over two countries. Can you see Wales from Staffordshire?


On a clear day with not much elevation, I can see Snowdonia from Lancaster... so it could well be possible from Staffs.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Apr 2021)

Harder than I thought...

To recap.

It is a gated road (and marked as such on the 1:50,000 OS).

The hill immediately to the left of the setting sun is a noted viewpoint, from where at least 5 English shire counties and two countries can be seen. 

It's visible in the view taken from that hill, shown above. 

A new clue. 

On the far horizon, to the left of the prominent hill, a faint, slightly more distant hill can be just seen beyond. 

It could be _folly_ to cycle up there, as its nickname suggests you might _cop_ it in the attempt, though featuring in the 100 climbs, it is quite popular!

(laying it on with a trowel now...)


----------



## Aravis (6 Apr 2021)

I think it's this road:






I think the actual spot must be a bit higher up, outside the range of Streetview.

I began this one on the assumption that it was an early morning shot, so I started by looking in the North York Moors.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Apr 2021)

Aravis said:


> I think it's this road:
> 
> View attachment 582574
> 
> ...



Yes indeed, that's the spot.

I think it's exactly from there, might be a little higher. Streetview stopped at the first gate.

It's a wonderful road to cycle up, with fabulous views but not down, far too gravelly.

The prominent hill is Bosley Cloud, the summit of which is on the Cheshire/Staffs border, and from where views of Lancashire, Derbyshire and Shropshire can be enjoyed, the Welsh Hills sighted, and I suspect the mast on Holme Moss in Yorkshire, just about.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Apr 2021)

FFS, I cycled past the entrance to Minn End Lane last week. I didn't know it was rideable. Shows what I know "there are no roads like that in S Cheshire"


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Apr 2021)

nickyboy said:


> FFS, I cycled past the entrance to Minn End Lane last week. I didn't know it was rideable. Shows what I know "there are no roads like that in S Cheshire"



It's a fabulous road, one of the best views in the whole of Cheshire. But as I said, not recommended as a descent- one of our club broke his ankle coming off on a gravely corner.

And there are about four gates, so a bit of a PITA.


----------



## Aravis (6 Apr 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Yes indeed, that's the spot.
> 
> I think it's exactly from there, might be a little higher. Streetview stopped at the first gate.


I couldn't find the pair of stones, which made me think your actual spot must have been out of range.

Anyway, here's the next one. I've used Streetview this time, because while I was having a map-browse I suddenly remembered that I've ridden along this road, I don't have any pictures of my own, and I thought it looked rather gorgeous:


----------



## Sniper68 (6 Apr 2021)

Aravis said:


> Well done @roubaixtuesday. Over to you, and that sounds like a fine ambition!
> 
> I think this is same lay-by as in my 1976 image:
> 
> ...


We holidayed in Strontian in 2019.The view over Loch Sunart are stunning!The Ardnamurchan peninsula road to the Mull ferry,Ardnamurchan Lighthouse and Sanna Bay is as near to perfect for cycling as you can get


----------



## slow scot (6 Apr 2021)

Sniper68 said:


> We holidayed in Strontian in 2019.The view over Loch Sunart are stunning!The Ardnamurchan peninsula road to the Mull ferry,Ardnamurchan Lighthouse and Sanna Bay is as near to perfect for cycling as you can get


I agree; cycling heaven in spades! I’d cycled along @Aravis’s road many times, but I just didn’t recognise it at all. It’s at the foot of a long and quite hard hill, but the views make it one of the great roads in the country. Almost up there with Aberdeenshire!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2021)

Hmmm, a large body of water with mountains in the distance. Perhaps the Military Canal with the South Downs in the distance. Or maybe ... and I'm going out on a limb here ... Scotland?


----------



## Aravis (8 Apr 2021)

No takers yet? I can confirm that @Dogtrousers's intuition is correct - it is Scotland.

This is a view in the opposite direction (northwards) from a few miles further south on the same road. This is the direction in which I rode. I barely remember anything of this, which makes me think visibility must've been rather poor:


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Apr 2021)

I know nothing of Scotland really... but those distant hills made me think of some hills called The Paps (probably from a previous entry of NTR), so googled those, found they were on jura and about two minutes later, very flookily found not only the right road, but pretty much the right spot too.

It's the B8024 on the banks of Loch Caolisport


----------



## slow scot (8 Apr 2021)

This should be easy as it is so distinctive, but I confess I’m totally stumped. I first thought Arran was in the background, but discounted that, then maybe looking out to Rhum, but not that either.
Are we way down south looking across the Solway to the lakes?
Ah, my next guess was going to be Jura, but looks like @MontyVeda has solved it!


----------



## Venod (8 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> but those distant hills made me think of some hills called The Paps, so googled those, found they were on jura



I had a look at the picture but nothing rang a bell so I didn't pursue it, but I have actually run over the Paps of Jura while competing in The 1997 Lowe Alpine Mountain Marathon, in my defence we didn't go down that road went via Tarbert to Kennacraig then the ferry to Isla then another ferry to Jura, looks like we missed a good road.


----------



## Aravis (8 Apr 2021)

Well done @roubaixtuesday, perfect description.

After riding most of the way around the B8024, very tempting was the minor road around the next peninsula, but I was put off by the gap after the place called Ellary. Even with Streetview I'm still not certain a road bike could get through, but it looks like a magnificent ride if you could.

On with the next!


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Apr 2021)

Aravis said:


> Well done @roubaixtuesday, perfect description.
> 
> ...


Ahem 

no challenging hill on this road.






Name that road!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2021)

A very distinctive fence which should be recognised by anybody who has seen it! And some very non-distinctive fields and trees for those who haven't...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2021)

Let's assume that it is local to @MontyVeda...

It is flat, so I suggest concentrating on the Wyre/Fylde area between Lancaster, Preston and Blackpool.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> A very distinctive fence which should be recognised by anybody who has seen it! And some very non-distinctive fields and trees for those who haven't...


those who know me know i don't stray too far from home 

This is about half a mile down the same road, but looking south... the road is straight, as far as the eye can see, and then some.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Apr 2021)

Aravis said:


> Well done @roubaixtuesday, perfect description.
> 
> After riding most of the way around the B8024, very tempting was the minor road around the next peninsula, but I was put off by the gap after the place called Ellary. Even with Streetview I'm still not certain a road bike could get through, but it looks like a magnificent ride if you could.
> 
> On with the next!



Not me! Kudos @MontyVeda


----------



## Ajay (8 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Ahem
> 
> no challenging hill on this road.
> 
> ...


I’ve got it, but I’m local so I’ll leave it to others! @ColinJ is bang on with his deduction👍


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Apr 2021)

Ajay said:


> I’ve got it, but I’m local so I’ll leave it to others! @ColinJ is bang on with his deduction👍


being local to the area shouldn't exclude you. 

go for it I say!


----------



## Ajay (8 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> being local to the area shouldn't exclude you.
> 
> go for it I say!


Ooh go on then, it’s Lancaster Road, Scronkey south of Pilling


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Apr 2021)

Scronkey is such a great name for a hamlet 

It's also a great direction to head in when it's baking hot with barely any wind. 
One can ride from Morecambe to Knot End and the biggest 'hill' is a canal bridge at Glasson.

Over to you @Ajay!


----------



## Ajay (8 Apr 2021)

A slightly hillier location!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2021)

Curses - as soon as I read about the long straight road I knew it! I have been watching a couple of episodes of _Spiral _and was just going to check.

We did it in the southerly direction on the return leg of my 2012 forum ride to Knott End, and I remember doing it another time in the opposite direction, though I can't remember _when, _and I certainly don't remember the fence!


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2021)

Ajay said:


> View attachment 583001
> 
> 
> A slightly hillier location!


complete guess with no research whatsoever... the road between the Hardknott and Wrynose passes?


----------



## figbat (9 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> complete guess with no research whatsoever... the road between the Hardknott and Wrynose passes?


As far as I can make out neither Hardknott nor Wrynose have roadside furniture like that. The terrain looks appropriate though.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Apr 2021)

I thought "Newlands!" the instant I saw it. But it's not.

There's a few tiny roads round Eskdale way might fit, but I wonder if it's not Scotland somewhere.


----------



## Sniper68 (9 Apr 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I thought "Newlands!" the instant I saw it. But it's not.
> 
> There's a few tiny roads round Eskdale way might fit, but I wonder if it's not Scotland somewhere.


It looks vaguely like a road over from Lake Vyrnwy to Dinas Mawddwy in Wales but that looks like a junction in the dip?


----------



## Ajay (9 Apr 2021)

It’s a Scottish A road


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2021)

Ajay said:


> It’s a Scottish A road


at least i got the _north of here_ bit right


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Apr 2021)

There are very few single track Scottish A roads.

Even fewer with a significant climb. 

So this is dead easy. 

Of course, I can't find a single one that looks remotely like a match.


----------



## Ajay (9 Apr 2021)

Another clue?
It’s not in Great Britain


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Apr 2021)

Ajay said:


> Another clue?
> It’s not in Great Britain



There are no single track A roads shown on IOM by OS. Level of detail of mapping offered on Northern Ireland by OS app:


----------



## Solocle (9 Apr 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> There are no single track A roads shown on IOM by OS. Level of detail of mapping offered on Northern Ireland by OS app:
> 
> View attachment 583037


It's clearly one of the Scottish islands. Could be Skye, Mull...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Apr 2021)

Solocle said:


> It's clearly one of the Scottish islands. Could be Skye, Mull...



I think they're in GB?

I did think there was a possible fit on Mull, but it didn't check out.


----------



## Sniper68 (9 Apr 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I think they're in GB?
> I did think there was a possible fit on Mull, but it didn't check out.


The Shetlands/Orkneys/Hebrides aren't part of GB are they?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Apr 2021)

Ajay said:


> Another clue?
> It’s not in Great Britain



On a Scottish Island


----------



## gom (9 Apr 2021)

Ajay said:


> It’s a Scottish A road





Ajay said:


> Another clue?
> It’s not in Great Britain


Scottish, but not in Great Britain? 
Nova Scotia?


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2021)

Ajay said:


> Another clue?
> It’s not in Great Britain


I assume you're referring to Great Britain geographically rather than politically?


----------



## Ajay (9 Apr 2021)

GB being the ‘big island’ all the others have their own names 😀


roubaixtuesday said:


> I think they're in GB?
> 
> I did think there was a possible fit on Mull, but it didn't check out.


It does!


----------



## Solocle (9 Apr 2021)

Ajay said:


> GB being the ‘big island’ all the others have their own names 😀
> 
> It does!


A849 Glen More.
https://www.google.com/maps/@56.402...9_-UocDeExurwA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m2!1e4!1e3







Ajay said:


> View attachment 583001
> 
> 
> A slightly hillier location!


----------



## Ajay (9 Apr 2021)

Solocle said:


> A849 Glen More.
> https://www.google.com/maps/@56.402...9_-UocDeExurwA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m2!1e4!1e3
> View attachment 583042


Boom! 🙌
Taken on a sunnier day than when we were there last September!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Apr 2021)

Solocle said:


> A849 Glen More.
> https://www.google.com/maps/@56.402...9_-UocDeExurwA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m2!1e4!1e3
> View attachment 583042



Bloody hell!

Not only did I identify that straight away as the most likely fit, I looked at it on street view and I've cycled over it too!!

I am a useless idiot.


----------



## Solocle (9 Apr 2021)

OK, so without further ado,




Name that road!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Apr 2021)

Bournemouth, East Overcliffe Drive


----------



## Solocle (9 Apr 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Bournemouth, East Overcliffe Drive
> View attachment 583052


That's the one!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Apr 2021)

OK, here goes again...









*Name that road!*


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2021)

Ajay said:


> Boom! 🙌
> Taken on a sunnier day than when we were there last September!





roubaixtuesday said:


> I looked at it on street view and I've cycled over it too!!
> 
> I am a useless idiot.


I too am a useless idiot... I not only went over that climb on my *Mull forum ride in 2016*, I had also done it in 2014! 

I have a vague idea about @roubaixtuesday's latest. Am about to check...


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2021)

First guess wrong (Carsington Water in distance). Second guess right, but looking for exact spot. I'll bagsy next go though while I search! 

It is taken looking south towards Tittesworth Reservoir from just above Roche Grange.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2021)

Well, it is probably further down the road. I'll look for the exact spot...

Actually, it looks like that is the only stretch with the stones at the side of the road. So... just below the cattle grid?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> First guess wrong (Carsington Water in distance). Second guess right, but looking for exact spot. I'll bagsy next go though while I search!
> 
> It is taken looking south towards Tittesworth Reservoir from just above Roche Grange.
> 
> View attachment 583058



Well done, think that's pretty much bang on!

Very hard to judge what people will get - I thought that was hard, bagged in half an hour.

All yours Colin.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2021)

I cycled up from Coventry to Yorkshire in 2004 and went via Carsington Water. I remember that the significant climbs started just north of there, at Brassington. I thought that the photo might have been taken from up there somewhere. Once that turned out to be wrong, I just looked for nearby alternatives.

Here's my next one...






_*Name That Road!!*_


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2021)

I'm going to make a list of all of my entries in this thread because it is getting hard to remember which roads I have already done! Hopefully, that is _NOT _one of them...


----------



## BrumJim (12 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> First guess wrong (Carsington Water in distance). Second guess right, but looking for exact spot. I'll bagsy next go though while I search!
> 
> It is taken looking south towards Tittesworth Reservoir from just above Roche Grange.
> 
> View attachment 583058


Isn't it tempting fate putting a reservoir just north of Leek? 






(yes, I know that isn't how you spell it...)


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2021)

OK, here is some help... One of my uncles was born in the village at the top of the steep hill. He came down to the Midlands to work and married my dad's youngest sister!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Post the grid reference, why not. You may as well with clues that obvious.


There are 3 _USEFUL_ clues in there!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There are 3 _USEFUL_ clues in there!



OK, so:

North of England (or Scotland)
Canal most likely by the looks of it, could be navigation or river
Steep hill with village at top.

Doesn't narrow it down that much!

Had a look along the Leeds Liverpool - couldn't find it there.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> There is a village at the top of the steep hill.


Yes.



Dogtrousers said:


> At least one person has been born in the village.


I'm sure that _must _be true, even if most these days are born at the local hospital. 



Dogtrousers said:


> The village, at some time in the past, had poorer employment prospects than the midlands.


I'm sure that would have been true when my uncle left. I think he worked for a while in the car industry in the Midlands.



Dogtrousers said:


> To go from the village to the midlands one must go "down", so this is "up" from the midlands.


True, and in this case I mean 'down' = 'south'.



roubaixtuesday said:


> Canal most likely by the looks of it, could be navigation or river


I'm fairly sure that it was a mill pond.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I cycled up from Coventry to Yorkshire in 2004 and went via Carsington Water. I remember that the significant climbs started just north of there, at Brassington. I thought that the photo might have been taken from up there somewhere. Once that turned out to be wrong, I just looked for nearby alternatives.
> 
> Here's my next one...
> 
> ...


All I can say is I definitely haven't ridden this so it can't be within 25 miles of Glossop. I'm guessing Halifax area which is riddled with nasty climbs like that which are thankfully just to far to do on a loop from home


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2021)

nickyboy said:


> All I can say is I definitely haven't ridden this so it can't be within 25 miles of Glossop. I'm guessing Halifax area which is riddled with nasty climbs like that which are thankfully just to far to do on a loop from home


Oh, I'd forgotten about this...

Yes, Halifax area!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm fairly sure that it was a mill pond.



Very unusual railings over an apparent drop for a millpond. 

But now we know Halifax area!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Very unusual railings over an apparent drop for a millpond.


I can't quite see on the satellite pictures what is behind the railings. I assume that people must have access to that side of the pond and the railings are to stop them falling in.

It isn't giving much away to say that the area was littered with mills 150 years ago. I'm not sure what happened to the mill in question... [checks] Ah, it has been renovated and a small business is now being run from it. I won't tell you what they do because you could Google it in 30 seconds!

I haven't done that particular climb for a few years; I must have another go at it soon. It is tough but I have a nice low 28/30 grovelling gear now. The first time I did it I was on 39/28 and that was nasty!


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Here's my next one...
> 
> View attachment 583064
> 
> ...


Battle of Trafalgar connection nearby?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Battle of Trafalgar connection nearby?


Er... 

Tell me where it is, and then what the connection with the battle is - I don't know one!


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Er...
> 
> Tell me where it is, and then what the connection with the battle is - I don't know one!


You're headed for the connection, having passed a mill about 250 yards back.

_"Kiss me Hardy"_, and Branwell.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're headed for the connection, having passed a mill about 250 yards back.
> 
> _"Kiss me Hardy"_, and Branwell.


TV time... I'll have a think and a look tomorrow. Later today, after sleep!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're headed for the connection, having passed a mill about 250 yards back.
> 
> _"Kiss me Hardy"_, and Branwell.





ColinJ said:


> TV time... I'll have a think and a look tomorrow. Later today, after sleep!


After my sleep, I realised that we have this the wrong way round... _I _asked the question, and _you _have to answer it! 

If you can identify the road, do a screenshot from Street View to prove it, and then tell us about the Trafalgar connection. 

Then it would be your turn and you could provide a photo of a road to identify, and add some cryptic clues later if nobody comes up with the answer.

PS I can see that a mention of Branwell might help narrow down the search area for my road. So - Branwell Brontë found it hard to account for what had happened nearby...


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> 
> PS I can see that a mention of Branwell might help narrow down the search area for my road. So - *Branwell Brontë found it hard to account for what had happened nearby*...


are we looking closer to Haworth than Halifax? Or possibly around Luddendenfoot where he couldn't account for a deficit in the accounts of the railway station at which he worked?


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> After my sleep, I realised that we have this the wrong way round... _I _asked the question, and _you _have to answer it!
> 
> If you can identify the road, do a screenshot from Street View to prove it, and then tell us about the Trafalgar connection.
> 
> ...


Dry Carr Road

Scratch that, wrong road


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Dry Carr Road


I can find a _Dry Carr Lane_ in the area I think it we should be looking, but can't see anything matching Colin's road along it. 

Can you post a screen shot or link to the location on google maps?


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Dry Carr Road
> 
> Scratch that, wrong road


I'm sure we're getting close!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Or possibly around Luddendenfoot where he couldn't account for a deficit in the accounts of the railway station at which he worked




('-ish')


----------



## Venod (18 Apr 2021)

Bank House Lane


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Apr 2021)

I bloomin' looked at bank house lane and... erm... missed it completely! (the mill pond is dried up on the Satellite photo... that explains it!)

Well done Venod


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2021)

Excellent! Over to you @Venod .


----------



## Venod (18 Apr 2021)

The gate mentioned on the sign has been closed when I have been up this road, its open on streetview,I hope they closed it after filming, name that road.


----------



## Venod (18 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I boomin' looked at bank house lane and... erm... missed it completely!



I was looking at the first pond but no joy, but the wall the road and lay of land looked promising so I kept going up.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> OK, here is some help... *One of my uncles was born in the village at the top of the steep hill.* He came down to the Midlands to work and married my dad's youngest sister!


Wainstalls?

The Lord Nelson pub Battle of Trafalgar connection.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wainstalls?
> 
> The Lord Nelson pub Battle of Trafalgar connection.


Aha!

I've never actually been through that part of Luddenden village. My route would usually be down Solomon Hill/New Rd from Midgley, or up Luddenden Lane from the A646. Then I'd climb High St/Stocks Ln - another of the tough routes up to Wainstalls.


----------



## Venod (20 Apr 2021)

Time for a cryptic clue I think.

The gardens at Babylon after a wild storming.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2021)




----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

Venod said:


> Time for a cryptic clue I think.
> 
> The gardens at Babylon after a wild storming.


Worcestershire, West Bromwich or Shropshire?


----------



## Venod (21 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Worcestershire, West Bromwich or Shropshire?


None of the above, its in Yorkshire, the sloping ridge in the background has a road running along it that featured in one of my previous posts in this thread.


----------



## Venod (22 Apr 2021)

Another day another clue.

It's in the Eastern half of North Yorkshire, this is the profile of the road.


----------



## Venod (23 Apr 2021)

Is anybody interested in the latest picture ? here's another clue.

It can be found listed under the top 100 climbs but its not in the top 100.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Apr 2021)

Venod said:


> Is anybody interested in the latest picture ? here's another clue.
> 
> It can be found listed under the top 100 climbs but its not in the top 100.


Is the climb Hanging Grimston? ...and the road is Gatehowe Road


----------



## Venod (23 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Is the climb Hanging Grimston? ...and the road is Gatehowe Road



Correct on both counts, was it the last clue that helped ?

I thought the cryptic clue would have helped.

The gardens at Babylon (Hanging) after a wild storming (Grimston is an anagram of storming) 

Over to you @MontyVeda .


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Apr 2021)

It was the last clue that helped... I googled the top 200 UK climbs, looked at Yorkshire and it had to be the 'hanging' one 

Name this road...


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Apr 2021)

No takers yet?

OK... the shadow of the tree suggests we're likely to be looking west, and it's obviously close to the coast. And the eagle-eyed might have noticed something significant along the coastline on the left hand side of the photo.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> No takers yet?
> 
> OK... the shadow of the tree suggests we're likely to be looking west, and it's obviously close to the coast. And the eagle-eyed might have noticed something significant along the coastline on the left hand side of the photo.


I had already worked that out. The trick is using that info to track the place down! I can't do the challenge properly on my phone (eyesight not up to it even with my glasses on) but will check again later on my laptop.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had already worked that out. The trick is using that info to track the place down! I can't do the challenge properly on my phone (eyesight not up to it even with my glasses on) but will check again later on my laptop.


the 'something significant' is rather vague on my 17" monitor... but once that's been sussed out, it should be really easy to find the right bit of coastline


----------



## figbat (24 Apr 2021)

Looks like wind turbines?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2021)

figbat said:


> Looks like wind turbines?


Yes, certainly looks like that on my laptop...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2021)

Aha... Flimby Brow!






The other clue was distant land across the water on the right.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Apr 2021)

Well done!

not many wind farms right on the north west coast.

And those who know my posts would know it could only be the coast of north Lancs or that of north west Cumbria.

It's on a route from Bridgefoot to Maryport and was a potential commute had I accepted the job... but a hilly seven miles through winter didn't sit easy with me... and I'd have only been painting these bloody things: (edit... not quite those exact bloody things but similarly ghastly)


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Well done!
> 
> not many wind farms right on the north west coast.
> 
> And those who know my posts would know it could only be the coast of north Lancs or that of north west Cumbria.


I thought it was an excellent picture for this challenge...

We know the areas that you usually post about
Clear shadows to give us an indication of direction
The sea is there in front of us
A sharp RH bend in the road leading down to a coastal village
Wind turbines down on the left
Land in the distance to the right across the water
I have GB-wide digital OS maps at 1:250,000, 1:50,000, and 1:25,000 so it was easy for me to come up with a shortlist given what I knew, and Street View confirmed my guess.

Ok, here's my next one. I don't think that I have done this one before, but I have thought of using it in the past. (I searched for the name of the place and it doesn't feature in any of my posts in this thread.)






_Name That Road!_


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Apr 2021)

Those rocks look like they're made from strong stuff.... Yorkshire?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Those rocks look like they're made from strong stuff.... Yorkshire?


I'll give you a clue - they are red sandstone.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'll give you a clue - they are red sandstone.


thanks... that narrows it down a bit.







...to somewhere between Orkney and Cornwall 


but at least we know where not to look


----------



## figbat (25 Apr 2021)

Made me think Shropshire - reminds me of my time in Bridgnorth.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> thanks... that narrows it down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll find the map on *THIS* O.U. page a bit more useful...


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Apr 2021)

That puts red sandstone in pretty much the same places as the older map. there's four references; highlands, midland valley, Wales and south west England.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> That puts red sandstone in pretty much the same places as the older map. there's four references; highlands, midland valley, Wales and south west England.


You know that we know that you are in Lancaster now, but spent time in Cumbria? Well (BIG hint!), I may have lived in NW England for 38 years but I don't come from here...


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> That puts red sandstone in pretty much the same places as the older map. there's four references; highlands, midland valley, Wales and south west England.


Or the East of West Yorkshire, Hull bound.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You know that we know that you are in Lancaster now, but spent time in Cumbria? Well (BIG hint!), I may have lived in NW England for 38 years but I don't come from here...


I dipped into the coincidences thread, and by coincidence, one of your posts mentioned Birmingham. Am i getting warmer?

the big hint suggests Wells to me... but i don't think that's right


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I dipped into the coincidences thread, and by coincidence, one of your posts mentioned Birmingham. Am i getting warmer?


Much warmer, but not quite hot...!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2021)

"_The truth is out (t)here!_"


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> ... *Well* (BIG hint) ...





ColinJ said:


> "_The truth is out (t)*here*!_"


I'm thinking *Here*fordshire, and around the NW of the county is a place called Little *Here*ford and stones throw away in Worcechichestersersheshire is a place called Tenbury *Well*s... or should we be looking at actual wells, like a sacred spring type thing?


----------



## Tribansman (26 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Worcechichestersersheshire


Is that a reference to this...? 


View: https://youtu.be/YwTT8YQFJDQ


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm thinking *Here*fordshire, and around the NW of the county is a place called Little *Here*ford and stones throw away in Worcechichestersersheshire is a place called Tenbury *Well*s... or should we be looking at actual wells, like a sacred spring type thing?


Bottled Water?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm thinking *Here*fordshire, and around the NW of the county is a place called Little *Here*ford and stones throw away in Worcechichestersersheshire is a place called Tenbury *Well*s... or should we be looking at actual wells, like a sacred spring type thing?


You are overthinking it... 'Here' = CycleChat!


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You are overthinking it... 'Here' = CycleChat!


is it somewhere near Coventry?


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Is that a reference to this...?
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/YwTT8YQFJDQ



just a stab at spelling it without looking it up


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Apr 2021)

I hate this game! 

I thoroughly enjoy finding that road...







...it's finding the next road to post that i don't enjoy.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> is it somewhere near Coventry?


Yes! Oh, you've found it since then...

If you had searched for posts by me on CC mentioning '_sandstone_' you'd have found *THIS ONE*.

Let's see what you come up with now. 

I have got into the habit of looking for my next road to post as soon as my most recent one has been identified.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> There was me thinking *Well* was the big hint. Actually, it was just a conjunction and "I may have lived ..." was the big hint. I stopped reading as soon as I saw big hint and started thinking of places called "Well" or "Wells".
> View attachment 586121
> 
> up the wrong tree


Ah, I see what you both meant now... Yes, it would have been better as "_Well, (BIG hint!) I may have lived in NW England for 38 years..._"!


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> There was me thinking *Well* was the big hint. Actually, it was just a conjunction and "I may have lived ..." was the big hint. I stopped reading as soon as I saw big hint and started thinking of places called "Well" or "Wells".
> View attachment 586121
> 
> up the wrong tree


same here! I was looking for Wells in town names, holy wells, sacred springs, then spa towns as in Leamington...




ColinJ said:


> Yes! Oh, you've found it since then...
> 
> If you had searched for posts by me on CC mentioning '_sandstone_' you'd have found *THIS ONE*.
> 
> ...


After Classic told me you were from Coventry (Thanks @classic33 you were much more help than @Drago), I googled 'sandstone outcrop coventry' which lead me directly to Corley Rocks. That's after spending far too long looking for sandstone outcrops in and around Herefordshire.

Do you mind if I bend the rules a little @ColinJ? and offer the next entry to someone who hasn't yet had the chance to post a picture of a road in this thread. 

First come first served. providing its your first time.

If there's no takers by tea time tomorrow, I'll post one.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2021)

Ok - a rare opportunity for a first time poster to offer us a chance to... _*Name That Road! *_(See first post in thread for details of the kind of thing we want.)

PS Actually, anybody can do it normally as long as they solved the preceding NTR challenge first. It is rare to have the chance to do it _WITHOUT _solving one first!


----------



## robjh (27 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I hate this game!
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy finding that road...
> 
> ...


Aaah! It actually reminded me of Rock Lane though I couldn't remember a junction there (and couldn't remember the name or quite where it was). But definitely in the young @ColinJ's riding range.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Apr 2021)

Well since no one's taken up the offer of a free go... I supposed i'd better do it myself.

Name this road!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2021)

I don't know it, but it is the kind of road I like so I will enjoy trying to find it...

I reckon that the camera is pointing pretty much south? (Direction of shadows, and the appearance of the tree on the left suggests that the prevailing W/SW wind comes from the right.)


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Apr 2021)

correct on both counts


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2021)

I'm getting good at this...


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Apr 2021)

you are!

Was it the pylons and mobile phone masts that helped you locate it... a couple of miles north of Lancaster?

It was like finding a lost valley the first time I rode it.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Was it the pylons and mobile phone masts that helped you locate it... a couple of miles north of Lancaster?


Tree development and shadows to determine direction.

Search centred on Lancaster, because many of your roads are in that area.

A narrow lane so a thin yellow road marking on OS 1:50,000 map.

Undulating terrain, small hill to right of road. (Contours on OS map.)

Pylon and power cables to the south.

I didn't spot the phone masts... Are they fake trees to the right atop the hill?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2021)

Oh, here's my next one. I don't _THINK _this one has been done before. See if anybody gets it without a clue... (I reckon somebody _WILL _know this one.)


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, here's my next one. I don't _THINK _this one has been done before. See if anybody gets it without a clue... (I reckon somebody _WILL _know this one.)
> 
> View attachment 586283


I've seen a similar "round tower", that wasn't.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> 
> I didn't spot the phone masts... Are they fake trees to the right atop the hill?


yes... they appeared fully grown about 20 years ago.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've seen a similar "round tower", that wasn't.


This one _IS _a type of tower and it _IS _round.

PS I wasn't quite sure what it was, so I Googled it!


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

There's a "Fairy Fort"!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2021)

I'd never heard of '*fairy fort*' before!


----------



## Aravis (29 Apr 2021)

I recognised this one. Burton Dassett, north west from Banbury, used quite recently on the Tour of Britain:


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2021)

Aravis said:


> I recognised this one. Burton Dassett, north west from Banbury, used quite recently on the Tour of Britain:
> 
> View attachment 586315


Well done. I thought somebody would know it! I was caught out by how steep the climb was when I rode up it. 

Over to you...


----------



## Willd (29 Apr 2021)

Doh, one I knew but beaten to it by Aravis  Only went up there last Friday. I have to put some wear on my 34 chain ring now and again


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Apr 2021)

I keep missing the local ones, I need to follow the thread more closely.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> A couple of astonishingly fast answers that leave me thinking witchcraft is involved.


Maybe there is!


ColinJ said:


> I'd never heard of '*fairy fort*' before!


----------



## Aravis (29 Apr 2021)

Willd said:


> Doh, one I knew but beaten to it by Aravis  Only went up there last Friday. I have to put some wear on my 34 chain ring now and again


You're welcome to post next one if you have something.


----------



## Willd (29 Apr 2021)

I'd have to take a new one that hadn't been used in other posts


----------



## figbat (29 Apr 2021)

I made a point of stopping to take a picture for this thread a few days ago, on the hope that I might ‘win’ one. Happy to put it up if there’s a need.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2021)

figbat said:


> I made a point of stopping to take a picture for this thread a few days ago, on the hope that I might ‘win’ one. Happy to put it up if there’s a need.


How about you posting this one and we can let @Willd have a go later once he has taken _his _photo?

PS It is nice to use our own photos but it is fine to use Street View pictures as long as you crop out or obscure anything that identifies where they were taken.


----------



## Aravis (29 Apr 2021)

@figbat and @ColinJ I've picked an image from Street View which could be a good one I think, so I'll retake my place if that's OK:






This one may end up needing clues, maybe a smoking fire?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2021)

That looks good; I don't have a clue where it is though. Well, actually, I _DO_ have a clue to where it is, but I don't have a clue what the clue means! 

@figbat and @Willd can fight over my next turn, which I will donate to them!


----------



## Aravis (1 May 2021)

It looks as though this needs another clue. The scene shown in the picture is approximately 64 metres (210') above sea level.


----------



## Aravis (2 May 2021)

The day I rode past this spot my ride also went through Barnsley, a day after Neil Robertson's visit.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 May 2021)

Locations of Yorkshire rivers at ~64m

Dearne: M1 crossing nr Bretton
Don: centre of Sheffield
Aire: Centre of Bingley
Nidd: Just upstream of Harrogate

None look likely. Probably need a smaller one, and @Aravis likely rode to Barnsley from Aberystwyth anyway!


----------



## Aravis (3 May 2021)

The water is heading for the Big Smoke, and it sounds as though the road behind might be doing the same.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

Ha ha - I get it... Emergency search relocation system activated!


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

Aargh! I know what the clues mean and I am in the right area, but I haven't spotted it yet...


----------



## Venod (3 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aargh! I know what the clues mean and I am in the right area, but I haven't spotted it yet...



Me too, but I have to leave it for now, so to help it along, here are my thoughts.

Barnsley Gloucestershire
River Thames which rises at Kemble,
Don't know what the smoke clue is about but there is a place called Chimney close to the Thames.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

Venod said:


> Barnsley Gloucestershire


Yes - the snooker placed missed a match because he went to the wrong Barnsley! 


Venod said:


> River Thames which rises at Kemble,


Yes. 


Venod said:


> Don't know what the smoke clue is about but there is a place called Chimney close to the Thames.


I was thinking Great Fire of London. Don't they call London '_The Big Smoke_'? London Road - the A417?

The thing is... looking at the stretch of the Thames where it is 64 m above sea level, I can't spot the bridge!


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

@Venod - you were right!







Now I'm confused about some of the clues... 

That isn't the Thames, it is Great Brook.

66 m above sea level, but I suppose the water is nearer 64!

I don't know about the road either...


----------



## figbat (3 May 2021)

That’s right in my neck of the woods - I thought it felt familiar. I cycle through Buckland to get to my parents’ place. Should’ve spent some time on this one.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

Great Brook flows into the Thames just to the east!


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

I think that @Venod gets the win on this one. I was only looking at the Thames, and didn't spot _Chimney_!


----------



## Aravis (3 May 2021)

Well done @ColinJ.

To clear up the clues: chimneys emit smoke, nothing more than that, so if you'd ever seen the hamlet Chimney on the map you might've twigged straight away. Then I realised London is sometimes referred to as _The Big Smoke_, so there was a chance for a play on words. I don't think I ever said it was the Thames, just that the waters are bound for London, so it could have been any watercourse which flows into the Thames at some point.

The Barnsley thing was intended to suggest looking in and around the Cotswolds, but somehow you didn't seem to get my drift straight away.

I said 64 metres because on OS 1:25,000 it looks to me as though the junction is below the 65m contour line. I didn't mean it to be interpreted too precisely - the main point was to steer you away from the Somerset Levels and the like.

It's a lovely area to cycle in if you're looking for easy miles!

Edit: I think I agree it's @Venod's turn.


----------



## Venod (3 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think that @Venod gets the win on this one. I was only looking at the Thames, and didn't spot _Chimney_!



I too was concentrating on the Thames so couldn't fit Chimney in my blinkered reasoning, should have thought to look at tributaries.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

What was the meaning of the road clue?


----------



## MontyVeda (3 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What was the meaning of the road clue?


headed towards Chimney?


----------



## Aravis (3 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What was the meaning of the road clue?


It's clear we're at a junction, and there's a road behind us leading to Chimney. So it sounds as though it could be heading for the same place as the river?


----------



## Venod (3 May 2021)

OK another street view, I must take more pics.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 May 2021)

First thought was it could be Bolton Abbey peeping out from the trees... but no. 

Definitely looks like a ruined Abbey though.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I got as far as looking at low lying land below the North Yorkshire Moors in the hope of a road that ultimately led up Rosedale Chimney, reachable from Barnsley. As I usually do when my initial brilliant idea doesn't pay off I decided that this was a stupid game that I'm never going to play again. Until...



I thought I'd be crafty and search for rides he's posted. It's been no help to me at all.


----------



## lazybloke (3 May 2021)

Roche Abbey
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.4...4!1szoGR2OQjaD8HM4TAsvJrKA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Venod (3 May 2021)

Correct, @lazybloke over to you.
Did you recognise the road or was it research?


----------



## lazybloke (3 May 2021)

Venod said:


> Correct, @lazybloke over to you.
> Did you recognise the road or was it research?


Research, because despite living in the next county for years, and holidaying much more locally, I didn't recognise it at all!

Working on a pic....


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Research, because despite living in the next county for years, and holidaying much more locally, I didn't recognise it at all!
> 
> Working on a pic....


You solved that one before I even noticed that it had been posted - well done!



Aravis said:


> It's clear we're at a junction, and there's a road behind us leading to Chimney. So it sounds as though it could be heading for the same place as the river?


Ah...!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 May 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Research, because despite living in the next county for years, and holidaying much more locally, I didn't recognise it at all!
> 
> Working on a pic....



How do you research something like that?


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> How do you research something like that?


Google "abbey ruins yorkshire"?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Google "abbey ruins yorkshire"?



DOH, I tried 'Historic Monuments', but I was fixated on it being on a route of his I'd found that he'd posted. I've a lot to learn, but I'm enjoying watching. I don't think there's much danger of me having to post a route.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> DOH, I tried 'Historic Monuments', but I was fixated on it being on a route of his I'd found that he'd posted. I've a lot to learn, but I'm enjoying watching. I don't think there's much danger of me having to post a route.


If I win again I am going to offer my turn to the first taker. I'll 'tag' you, @figbat and @Willd so get photos ready in case you _do_ get the chance!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If I win again



In your dreams, lightweight


----------



## lazybloke (3 May 2021)

_Name that road!_
(My own photo doesn't give this precise view, hence have resorted to the Streetview)


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

I don't know it but I bet that somebody else _will_!

I'll check my OS maps though because the shapes of the road and hillside are pretty distinctive looking and I might just spot them.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know it but I bet that somebody else _will_!
> 
> I'll check my OS maps though because the shapes of the road and hillside are pretty distinctive looking and I might just spot them.



It's not 'Abbey Ruins Yorkshire' so that narrows it down a bit. 👍


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It's not 'Abbey Ruins Yorkshire' so that narrows it down a bit. 👍


Without asking for too many clues at this point... Is it close to the east coast of England?


----------



## lazybloke (3 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Without asking for too many clues at this point... Is it close to the east coast of England?


Feels a bit early to give clues!
Anything in particular making you think of the East Coast?


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Feels a bit early to give clues!
> Anything in particular making you think of the East Coast?


I'd be giving _you _a clue if I told you that... 


Oh, go on then... I can't quite make out what is in the far distance on the right of the picture. It looks slightly like it might be the coast. If so, it is a case of working out which one. Obviously somewhere lumpy!


----------



## lazybloke (4 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'd be giving _you _a clue if I told you that...
> 
> 
> Oh, go on then... I can't quite make out what is in the far distance on the right of the picture. It looks slightly like it might be the coast. If so, it is a case of working out which one. Obviously somewhere lumpy!


What, somewhere in the vicinity of Scarborough to Whitby and surroundings? 
No!!!


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2021)

lazybloke said:


> What, somewhere in the vicinity of Scarborough to Whitby and surroundings?
> No!!!


I _DID _look there but couldn't spot it!


----------



## lazybloke (4 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I _DID _look there but couldn't spot it!


Best look in some other part of the country!


----------



## nickyboy (4 May 2021)

Deffo not around here. I would recognise that road and they look like cows in the distance and there are virtually no cows in the Peak District, just sheep

Those hills look pretty high compared to the lowland off to the right, got to be getting on for 1000ft. South Downs? The hills don't look particularly glaciated


----------



## lazybloke (4 May 2021)

Well below 1000 feet.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 May 2021)

I agree, I think it’s the coast with reasonably high cliffs


----------



## lazybloke (4 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was thinking it could be sort of Wolds-ish.


Depends on what you understand by 'wold'. The wikipedia definition covers a significant area of England.



Not much of a help, but that's eliminated Scotland, Wales and NI.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 May 2021)

I'm rubbish at this. 

I tried to find roads with rumble strip edging, and ended up in Texas. I've scoured the Lincolnshire Wolds, spotted a likely looking shaped road, and drop the little googleman in the middle of Cadwell Park Racecourse.


----------



## lazybloke (4 May 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I'm rubbish at this.
> 
> I tried to find roads with rumble strip edging, and ended up in Texas. I've scoured the Lincolnshire Wolds, spotted a likely looking shaped road, and drop the little googleman in the middle of Cadwell Park Racecourse.


Admirable tenacity, but you're in the wrong part of the country.


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Admirable tenacity, but you're in the wrong part of the country.


I'm taking a break and then I'm going to try down south again!


----------



## nickyboy (4 May 2021)

I'm getting a chalky, dry valley vibe


----------



## Tribansman (4 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I'm getting a chalky, dry valley vibe


You need to moisturise


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2021)

I'm torn between being a sad smartarse who finds it after 37 hours of scanning the entire GB OS 1:50,000 map, or being a curious normal person who comes back in a day or two to discover where some sad smartarse found it after 37 hours of scanning the entire GB OS 1:50,000 map!


----------



## lazybloke (4 May 2021)

Clue time: it's an A-road


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Clue time: it's an A-road


I was already thinking that it might be (or a biggish B-road), but having it confirmed is actually a BIG help because I can scan the entire GB map (if necessary!) at 1:250,000 scale rather than at 1:50,000.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I can scan the entire GB map


----------



## lazybloke (5 May 2021)

nickyboy said:


> *they look like cows *in the distance and there are virtually no cows in the Peak District, just sheep
> 
> Those hills look pretty high compared to the lowland off to the right, got to be getting on for 1000ft. South Downs? The hills don't look particularly glaciated


They're Belted Galloways.

There's a lot of Belties near me in Surrey, but this photo must be somewhere else because I see a coastal path.

Footnote -it's also a heavily zoomed image.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 May 2021)

OK so now it's easy. 

If that's a coastal path, presumably the brown broken ground is actually the sea cliffs, and even if not this road is *very* close to the sea. 

A roads right by the sea in England (we've been told not Wales or Scotland I think) in hilly terrain without habitation are vanishingly rare. 

So, having mocked @ColinJ earlier, I've just looked round the entire coastline. 

The Isle of Wight gives the closest match and...

...no gravy. Still stumped.

Maybe somewhere Cornwall or Devon, but candidates are few and far between.


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The Isle of Wight gives the closest match


I had a look there too...

I've not looked again since last night so I'll have another go now.

*And doing it when not tired obviously pays off!*


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2021)

Those hills really did look _a lot_ higher, which is what was misleading me!


----------



## lazybloke (6 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had a look there too...
> 
> I've not looked again since last night so I'll have another go now.
> 
> ...


Well done Colin.
I thought someone might notice my "cows" reference (Cowes) as a pointer to the Isle of Wight!

Those hills look bigger because of sneaky camera angles and zoom, and also because the landscape is unusually bare for Southern England - you'd expect to see far more trees, shrubs & hedges.

As for the road, I've cycled it twice in the opposite direction with StuAff on his annual "night ride around the island".
It's also part of the Randonnee route (which sadly has been cancelled again this year).
The view west to the Needles is spectacular in early morning sun.

Over to you Colin!


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Over to you Colin!


And as promised, I'll donate my turn... @figbat , @Willd and @ClichéGuevara - first come, first served; one of you post a picture of a road to name!


----------



## figbat (6 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> And as promised, I'll donate my turn... @figbat , @Willd and @ClichéGuevara - first come, first served; one of you post a picture of a road to name!


Thanks @ColinJ . Name it!


----------



## BrumJim (6 May 2021)

My first guess would be Lincolnshire Wolds, probably from the Louth side.

Hmm - had a look again, and my second choice would be that we are looking at the Cotswolds Escarpment here.


----------



## lazybloke (6 May 2021)

Hmm. I've been looking at the Chilterns/North-Wessex Downs. Not very familiar with the area so should probably focus on other bits & bobs (like my work)


----------



## figbat (6 May 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Hmm. I've been looking at the Chilterns/North-Wessex Downs. Not very familiar with the area so should probably focus on other bits & bobs (like my work)


You’re in the right sort of area.


----------



## Aravis (6 May 2021)

I thought the evenly-spaced clumps of trees were familiar, and I seem to be right:







Approximately where I've placed the circle on the map below (strangely not shown as unfenced):






There's a good name near the bottom right corner which I'd not noticed before.

I'm happy to follow Colin's lead and offer the next one to @Willd and @ClichéGuevara.


----------



## Willd (6 May 2021)

@Aravis Thank you


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2021)

Aravis said:


> I thought the evenly-spaced clumps of trees were familiar, and I seem to be right:
> 
> View attachment 587461
> 
> ...


Well done!

I remembered @figbat saying that he rode in that area so that is where I was looking. I actually looked at Scary Hill this afternoon! 

I spotted the clumps of trees on the ridge but from a slightly different viewpoint. (I can't quite remember where it was.) 

I noticed that some of the roads were not correctly marked after originally only searching for ones with dashed edges on the OS map.

For some reason I completely overlooked the correct road. I'm curious now to find the one that gave me the similar view of the ridge...


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2021)

Ah - I found it in my browser history. I realised that it wouldn't be the B4000 because the road needed didn't look like a B road, but I thought I'd take a look at the ridge from there and realised that it was probably the right ridge from the wrong direction. It turns out I was about 3 km SW of where I needed to be...


----------



## figbat (6 May 2021)

Aravis said:


> I thought the evenly-spaced clumps of trees were familiar, and I seem to be right:
> 
> View attachment 587461
> 
> ...


As I said before, I stopped here specifically to get a ‘name that road’ picture. Shortly after taking this I was winching my way up the hill from Knighton to the Ridgeway, which is a bit of a lung-buster.


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2021)

Hmm, I suspect that I won't be able to work out @Willd's road without so many clues that someone else would probably have already worked it out before me!


----------



## Willd (10 May 2021)

Hmm, I'm sure someone else has been along here  
Time for a clue, I was travelling away from Ratae


----------



## BrumJim (10 May 2021)

Was looking at the edge of Coventry and Rugby, as the presence of telegraph poles and multiple driveways / entrances suggested that this was on the edge of a major urban area, but saw nothing suitable. Need to start looking a bit further North, heading South?


----------



## Willd (10 May 2021)

Congratulations , if you go back about 20m you'll see the gateway, over to you


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2021)

This will be instantly recognisable to locals familiar with the vigorous workout you get from riding up this hill.




You can see my bike leaning on the right of the road.


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2021)

it looks vaguely familiar, but the vaguely familiar places i can recall, don't have that little bridge, which isn't a recent addition!! 

It also looks more like a footpath / disused railway line than another road or proper railway going over it?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 May 2021)

I'm guessing Box Hill area.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2021)

It's not a railway line (disused or otherwise)

Box Hill is tepid ... verging on the warm but not quite.


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2021)

yes I was thinking south downs, it looks a bit like Toys hill lane out of westerham, but no bridge there.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> yes I was thinking south downs, it looks a bit like Toys hill lane out of westerham, but no bridge there.


Right kind of area. Ish.

And a hint that if you're on streetview and the picture quality is awful, you might be on the right lines. Here it is on Streetview


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2021)

Ahha Vigo Hill


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2021)




----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 May 2021)

Blimey, I wouldn't have found that, even if I'd found it on the map.


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Over to you @T4tomo
> 
> It is indeed a *vigo*rous workout riding up that hill.


I knew there would be a clue somewhere, but didn.t spot that. I havent ridden it, but done a few rides around there, my daughter had a couple of all day hockey training camps at Tonbridge, so i took the bike! i had some help from google as ever.


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2021)

I reckon there is reasonable amount to go on to get started here.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2021)

@dog - Vigo Hill looks like a 'nice'*** climb!

*** Challenging, but doable.


@T4tomo - that looks very familiar. As in - here in this thread! I think we may have done that one before now?

PS Yes, we have - *HERE*!


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2021)

So, technically, I got it - but @T4tomo, feel free to pick another one!


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2021)

I'm relatively new to this thread and not searching 160odd pages!!

I'll have a think and another crack


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I'm relatively new to this thread and not searching 160odd pages!!
> 
> I'll have a think and another crack


I wouldn't have searched either, but I remember posting about that one!

It's a bit of a coincidence that it came up again so soon, considering how many roads there are in the UK. Still, it was bound to happen one day - I'm sure that I will repeat myself sooner or later.


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2021)

try this


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> That feeling when you see a tell-tale mark on the skyline ... a tower maybe ... and it turns out to be a dirty smudge on your screen.
> 
> Goes and gets a cloth to clean screen.


I tried cleaning my screen too... Looks like it was on the camera lens!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 May 2021)

Harumph, I was convinced I finally knew one, but the double yellows don't fit. 

I'd gone for a few roads around Newbald, looking out over the West Riding.


----------



## Tribansman (10 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> This will be instantly recognisable to locals familiar with the vigorous workout you get from riding up this hill.
> View attachment 588058
> 
> You can see my bike leaning on the right of the road.


Foliage looks different on Google Maps, but the banking and railings seem to match...is it Vigo Hill?

https://maps.app.goo.gl/6wvK6JEMtUu6zfpU7

Edit: didn't go to the end of the thread before posting...beaten to it!


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Harumph, I was convinced I finally knew one, but the double yellows don't fit.
> 
> I'd gone for a few roads around Newbald, looking out over the West Riding.


I'd look elsewhere...


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I'd look elsewhere...



That's my game plan. I convince myself of where it is, and then look somewhere else.


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I tried cleaning my screen too... Looks like it was on the camera lens!


I think it was on the lens, but it wouldn't be unusual to see assorted things flying there.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> it wouldn't be unusual to see assorted things flying there.



Somewhere near Sutton Bank overlooking the Vale of York immedeiately struck me as a possible, and there's a gliding club...


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2021)

^^^^ some of that is very warm, some of it is very cold. I'm in meetings now til lunchtime, so will check back to see if you've worked it out early pm.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2021)

Dunstable downs

https://goo.gl/maps/shJb2frYASKduz1t9


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2021)

Going for a ride shortly. I’ll post a road later this afternoon. Assuming I am right of course!


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Going for a ride shortly. I’ll post a road later this afternoon. Assuming I am right of course!


Ping Ming, you are of course spot on. It's a nice climb up from the southern side, and then you get rewarded with a great view. plus is the glider and kite flying capital of the region!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2021)

Here you go, guess this road!


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2021)

Somebody should _definitely _recognise that!


----------



## swansonj (11 May 2021)

Typing "celtic cross" into the search box on the website warmemorialsonline.org.uk only comes up with 922 results. So this shouldn't take long.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2021)

Throw in 'nearby thatched cottage' and see if that helps!


----------



## lazybloke (11 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> If only it was like on TV programs like CSI, we could zoom in on that cross and read the inscription "To the memory of the war dead of Thatchycottage-by-the-Church"


Nick, Grissom & Sara had a near-magical "enhance" function on their computers. It's missing from my MSPaint.exe


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 May 2021)

Soooo.... what do we have?

Looks Southern. 
Photo taken towards the sun. 
Small village (few names on memorial)
More than one road. 
Thatched cottage.
Red phone box. 


Aha! Can't be many red phone boxes left!






Hmmmm


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2021)

Cross-reference cross with red phone box and thatched cottage! 

I tried zooming in on the cross but my magic '_zoom into detail that isn't there_' function seems to have a bug in it - it just looks like a bigger blur...


----------



## ClichéGuevara (11 May 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Soooo.... what do we have?
> 
> Looks Southern.
> Photo taken towards the sun.
> ...



I've been searching for thatched churches in South Norfolk, so with my record of being nowhere near, you can narrow your search area by avoiding that.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (11 May 2021)

*Yaaay, go me. I got one.  * (ermm, I think anyway) 

Brent Pelham. https://www.google.com/maps/@51.957...4!1s7V93oBBvYGBVMhtrF9pOsA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

*



*


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> *Yaaay, go me. I got one. * (ermm, I think anyway)
> 
> Brent Pelham. https://www.google.com/maps/@51.957...4!1s7V93oBBvYGBVMhtrF9pOsA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> ...



Yep, spot on. Your go.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (11 May 2021)

Okey dokey....I've tried to pick one with plenty of clues, so this should be easy for you lot.


----------



## swansonj (11 May 2021)

I confidently expect someone to look at the bench and, making deductions from its shape, materials, construction, etc, narrow this down to a few square miles, then someone else will identify those yellow flowers as native to only a hundred yards of road in the whole country.


----------



## Venod (11 May 2021)

It's High Road heading West from Welton.
https://maps.app.goo.gl/RqHFKWTBk8zezhyf9


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2021)

Venod said:


> It's High Road heading West from Welton.
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/RqHFKWTBk8zezhyf9


Thanks - you saved me from scanning any more of the banks of the Humber! I have been up and down the other side, but hadn't done the north side.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (11 May 2021)

Venod said:


> It's High Road heading West from Welton.
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/RqHFKWTBk8zezhyf9



It most certainly is. 

If you look very closely, and with a mirror on a stick, you may even see the impression left by my sweaty shorts on that bench.


----------



## Venod (11 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks - you saved me from scanning any more of the banks of the Humber! I have been up and down the other side, but hadn't done the north side.


It's a road I have ridden in both directions several times, usually when doing a 100 miler over the Humber Bridge.

I will post another but it might be tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2021)

Venod said:


> It's a road I have ridden in both directions several times, usually when doing a 100 miler over the Humber Bridge.
> 
> I will post another but it might be tomorrow.


100 milers over the Humber Bridge. Hmm... 

Oh - my memory really _IS _getting bad. I have _also _done it several times but couldn't remember it! Here is the outward route on the 2019 forum ride over the bridge:






I have 2 excuses...

We did it in the other direction.
I was climbing on singlespeed, which takes a fair amount of effort, so I wasn't looking around much!


----------



## Venod (12 May 2021)

Here is another with a distinctive feature which some will recognise.


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

I recognise the pony, pretty sure its won a few rosettes in the potato race...


its also got the same blodge on the camera that was on the dunstable downs photo


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

Thirsk northallerton osmotherley area?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 May 2021)

Pen y Ghent, Shirley?

Can't find the vantage point though.

Is the photo a mirror image?

Here from Horton


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

I thought this was close, but its not quite right....(horse has moved ) 




what we are looking for....


----------



## Venod (12 May 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Pen y Ghent, Shirley?


No, but it is one of the Three Peaks, which bears a remarkable resemblance to Pen y Ghent from this angle. there are flying saucers in your pic.


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

Nutgill lane, its changed a bit between photos. and its looking at Ingleborough


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

I still aren't sure I'm right, I think vernod has looked at the copy of his image, not the top one, which is best i could find on google imagea.


----------



## Venod (12 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Nutgill lane, its changed a bit between photos. and its looking at Ingleborough
> View attachment 588361


Sorry, I thought you had posted the correct picture from Google, but it was mine, its not Nutgill Lane, but someone will get it now, if you don't.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 May 2021)

Venod said:


> there are flying saucers in your pic.



I assume that's one of the same ones centre in your pic!


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 May 2021)

Those junctions are remarkably similar and within a couple of kilometres of my house. That's the end of Dumb Tom's Lane, where it meets Windy Hill, looking eastward.






Google Maps link


----------



## Venod (12 May 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Those junctions are remarkably similar and within a couple of kilometres of my house. That's the end of Dumb Tom's Lane, where it meets Windy Hill, looking eastward.
> Photo and link to come ...



Correct, over to you, it is on the map extract @T4tomo posted.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 May 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> within a couple of kilometres of my house.



That's cheating, must count as offside or something!


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I still aren't sure I'm right, I think vernod has looked at the copy of his image, not the top one, which is best i could find on google imagea.


If it's any consolation, I cycle through those junctions on a *very* frequent basis - weekly or more - and have been known to momentarily confuse them!


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

Grrrggggh , must have been the only T junction I didn't streetview over😭

I'l claim half a point for being in right aspect to inglebrorough, despite living 200 miles away!


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 May 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> That's cheating, must count as offside or something!


I won't argue, especially when combined with @T4tomo having got within about 700m of the right place. Still, barring a steward's enquiry, here's another one.


----------



## lazybloke (12 May 2021)

Damn, Ingleborough was my first thought , which I'd immediately rejected for looking too high. Have been wasting my time looking around Kilburn.


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Damn, Ingleborough was my first thought , which I'd immediately rejected for looking too high. Have been wasting my time looking around Kilburn.


there are no mountains or hills like that in North London

Dog trousers beat me to the pun!


----------



## lazybloke (12 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Easily confused.
> View attachment 588371


Can't see the white horse or carved mice in that shot.


----------



## lazybloke (12 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> *there are no mountains or hills like that in North London*
> 
> Dog trousers beat me to the pun!


But it says HIGH road


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> I won't argue, especially when combined with @T4tomo having got within about 700m of the right place. Still, barring a steward's enquiry, here's another one.
> 
> View attachment 588368


Tarn it, that looks familiar, but the few possibilities I have thought of are further from the road than that.

The "rud" markings on the sheep are all peculiar to a specific farm, but i don't think there is an online directory to narrow that down , and whilst they don't repeat within regions, there maybe supplicate on different moorland strays


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Tarn it, that looks familiar, but the few possibilities I have thought of are further from the road than that.
> 
> The "rud" markings on the sheep are all peculiar to a specific farm, but i don't think there is an online directory to narrow that down , and whilst they don't repeat within regions, there maybe supplicate on different moorland strays



I'd got them down as Northumberland Blackface...but they could also be Red Herrings.


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I'd got them down as Northumberland Blackface...but they could also be Red Herrings.


I thought Scottish blackface, but then you see them on the NY moors and Pennine hills as well so doesnt help much!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I thought Scottish blackface, but then you see them on the NY moors and Pennine hills as well so doesnt help much!



I now know that despite us having more different breeds than anywhere else, they're the most common type in the UK. I also now know a bit more about Smit and Keel marks. None of it of any use to this.


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

indeed, as for the road, we are looking for a very minor road that goes alongside a tarn / moorland pond/ mini reservoir. 

there are oodles of such bodies of water, admittedly, most are not roadside, but the one we are looking for is quite small, which doesn't help on a map search, and moorland covers a vast area of the UK, and you have to scroll right in to see the ponds and minor roads.

clue time....


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> indeed, as for the road, we are looking for a very minor road that goes alongside a tarn / moorland pond/ mini reservoir.
> 
> there are oodles of such bodies of water, admittedly, most are not roadside, but the one we are looking for is quite small, which doesn't help on a map search, and moorland covers a vast area of the UK, and you have to scroll right in to see the ponds and minor roads.
> 
> clue time....



I can't help thinking the herd of mini buffalo between the sheep and the tarn should help narrow it down a bit.


Hmmm, is that Hadrian's Wall at the end of the lane?


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> indeed, as for the road, we are looking for a very minor road that goes alongside a tarn / moorland pond/ mini reservoir.
> 
> there are oodles of such bodies of water, admittedly, most are not roadside, but the one we are looking for is quite small, which doesn't help on a map search, and moorland covers a vast area of the UK, and you have to scroll right in to see the ponds and minor roads.
> 
> clue time....


Bear in mind where @Sea of vapours is based. So I'd start by considering Yorkshire Dales, Forest of Bowland, the Lakes, Pennines in roughly that order. Of course it may be further afield, but that's a starting point.

Some clever clogs can probably identify the distant hills/mountains. Or at least come up with some useful exclusions. I'll start: Not the Himalayas.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It most certainly is.
> 
> If you look very closely, and with a mirror on a stick, you may even see the impression left by my sweaty shorts on that bench.



🤮


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2021)

Too small for Malham tarn but almost certainly in the Pennines


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> there are oodles of such bodies of water, admittedly, most are not roadside, but the one we are looking for is quite small, which doesn't help on a map search, and moorland covers a vast area of the UK, and you have to scroll right in to see the ponds and minor roads.


Mmmmm...... that body of water is marked on the OS 1:250K map series, so not insignificant.



ClichéGuevara said:


> Hmmm, is that Hadrian's Wall at the end of the lane?


Nope.



Dogtrousers said:


> Bear in mind where @Sea of vapours is based. So I'd start by considering Yorkshire Dales, Forest of Bowland, the Lakes, Pennines in roughly that order. Of course it may be further afield, but that's a starting point.


Whilst the subject is a Streetview capture, I am abiding by the spirit of the original rules in that, were I in the habit of carrying any form of camera on the bike, i could have photographed that stretch of road numerous times.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Too small for Malham tarn but almost certainly in the Pennines



Looks to be a reservoir (as is Malham tarn) - pretty sure the far shore is a dam. Unusual to get a relatively flat moor below the height of the hills beyond. Unfenced road.

Agree it looks like pennines. 

Loads to go at there, back in 2 mins with the answer


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 May 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> I won't argue, especially when combined with @T4tomo having got within about 700m of the right place. Still, barring a steward's enquiry, here's another one.
> 
> View attachment 588368


Sunbiggin Tarn looking towards the Howgills

https://www.google.com/maps/@54.465...4!1ss-c5jbcZj6M6eanfAkE6bQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 May 2021)

Ffoeg said:


> Sunbiggin Tarn looking towards the Howgills
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@54.465...4!1ss-c5jbcZj6M6eanfAkE6bQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



There you go, told you it was easy.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 May 2021)

My Go then?

This has changed a bit since I was last there


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 May 2021)

Correct, @Ffoeg . Over to you.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 May 2021)

Ffoeg said:


> My Go then?
> 
> This has changed a bit since I was last there
> 
> View attachment 588402



I got all excited, right up until I looked at the Skye Bridge.


----------



## Venod (12 May 2021)

I think it says Pont Briwit, North Wales.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 May 2021)

Pah! Missed posting that by seconds ;-)


----------



## swansonj (12 May 2021)

Venod said:


> No, but it is one of the Three Peaks, which bears a remarkable resemblance to Pen y Ghent from this angle. ...


I did the Three Peaks last year (getting mild satisfaction from beating, in my fifties, my previous time as a teenager - as time catches up on us and our bodies decay, we have to find our petty satisfactions where we can...) I thought to myself then that Ingleborough and Pen-y-Gent really do have a very similar shape from certain angles and it would be very easy to confuse them. But I also thought that for me, as a Southerner, to admit to not being able to tell apart two such icons of Yorkshireness would be insensitivity verging on the colonial.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 May 2021)

Got it. EDIT...Too late. Oh well. 

https://www.google.com/maps/@52.923...4!1srGkoWwQvGu4Sy12VvRytIg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 May 2021)

swansonj said:


> ... to admit to not being able to tell apart two such icons of Yorkshireness would be insensitivity verging on the colonial.


Oh I don't know. I live on the side of Ingleborough and I've been known to mistake them in photos from certain angles. Ingleborough can also be confused with Pendle Hill in photographs (at least it can by me ...). 



ClichéGuevara said:


> Got it. EDIT...Too late. Oh well.


Third place ;-) At least half a bonus point for posting a Google Maps link though :-)


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2021)

As for the bridge in Wales... I was thinking that I had never seen it _or _the countryside before. But, knowing how bad my memory is, I just checked exactly where it is...

Oh crap - I went over the original wooden bridge in 2012 on the holiday during which I probably developed my DVT. We were staying in Talsarnau and drove over the bridge one night to buy curries in Porthmadog. I remember that the toll booth was shut and wondering whether the Welsh government had made use of the bridge free, or was it only free at night? 

And then I went back to Wales in 2018, by which time the new bridge in the photograph had been built. We went over that bridge by train to Pwllheli for a day's cycling on the LLeyn Peninsula.





Sea of vapours said:


> Ingleborough can also be confused with Pendle Hill in photographs (at least it can by me ...).


And by me!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 May 2021)

Venod said:


> I think it says Pont Briwit, North Wales.
> 
> View attachment 588403


Correct. It's was a crappy single track road when I was last in those parts


----------



## Venod (12 May 2021)

And another one, this thread has exploded.


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

https://www.google.com/maps/@54.480...4!1sUBNyTSbN8kHIxLkdIJmoNQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
boom!
Kildale to Commondale road


----------



## Venod (12 May 2021)

Wow that was quick, did I leave a clue ?

Only name I can find for the road is Potters Side Lane.

Over to you.


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

Venod said:


> Wow that was quick, did I leave a clue ?
> 
> Over to you.


had relatives at kildale, uncle at commondale so travelled that road a lot when I lived oop north


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/@54.480...4!1sUBNyTSbN8kHIxLkdIJmoNQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> boom!
> Kildale to Commondale road
> 
> View attachment 588428



I was raking around Kielder. Do I get half a point for it beginning with K and sounding similar if you say it fast?


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

this could go quickly


----------



## Venod (12 May 2021)

First thoughts Blakey Bank, but can't make it fit.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 May 2021)

Caper Hill, Glaisdale

Caper Hill
https://maps.app.goo.gl/9hSrqHggDc7m1bxm7


----------



## Venod (12 May 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Caper Hill, Glaisdale



I had the right valley with Blakey Bank, didn't I ?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 May 2021)

Venod said:


> I had the right valley with Blakey Bank, didn't I ?



Right hill, but valley on the other side. 

Blakey bank goes down to Farndale, to the south. Glaisdale runs into the Esk Valley to the North.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 May 2021)

OK, so assuming @T4tomo agrees, here's your next. 

Another quick one predicted.


----------



## swansonj (12 May 2021)

Is that now 7 solved challenges in the last 24 hours? Give us a break, guys!


----------



## lazybloke (12 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> As for the bridge in Wales... I was thinking that I had never seen it _or _the countryside before. But, knowing how bad my memory is, I just checked exactly where it is...
> 
> Oh crap - I went over the original wooden bridge in 2012 on the holiday during which I probably developed my DVT. We were staying in Talsarnau and drove over the bridge one night to buy curries in Porthmadog. I remember that the toll booth was shut and wondering whether the Welsh government had made use of the bridge free, or was it only free at night?
> 
> ...


A lovely, no, _beautiful _part of the country when the clouds part. The rest of the time it's cold & wet!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, so assuming @T4tomo agrees, here's your next.
> 
> Another quick one predicted.
> 
> View attachment 588441



Pretty sure I know the area that’s in. But don’t have time to pinpoint at the moment. So much of it looks familiar from my walking outings.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2021)

Shadows and the windswept tree suggest we are looking in pretty much a southerly direction...


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Caper Hill, Glaisdale
> 
> Caper Hill
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/9hSrqHggDc7m1bxm7
> ...


Yes indeed, I was out playing hockey. Although it was always known locally as Common Lane, no one really knows how it came to be called Caper Hill.


----------



## robjh (12 May 2021)

Cauda Brow approaching Ennerdale Water




https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.5495982,-3.4113674,3a,30y,140.29h,88t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s3yj-gZyjojphM3inWYFnw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Thanks @ColinJ for the looking south clue


----------



## robjh (12 May 2021)

Another one :


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2021)

swansonj said:


> Is that now 7 solved challenges in the last 24 hours? Give us a break, guys!


I'm certainly not keeping up... A couple of roads came and went without me even spotting the posts!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 May 2021)

robjh said:


> Cauda Brow approaching Ennerdale Water
> View attachment 588460
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.5495982,-3.4113674,3a,30y,140.29h,88t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s3yj-gZyjojphM3inWYFnw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> ...



Spot on, a perfect day out following the Fred Whitton route last year. Happy days.


----------



## T4tomo (13 May 2021)

slightly self indulgent return to Caper Hill / common lane, I grew up on the circled farm!






now back to @robjh's slightly less scenic picture.....


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> slightly self indulgent return to Caper Hill / common lane, I grew up on the circled farm!
> 
> View attachment 588489
> 
> ...



Lovely! I know the area well having been brought up nearby Marske.


----------



## T4tomo (13 May 2021)

robjh said:


> Another one :
> View attachment 588461


could be one of a gazillion junctions onto a roundabout under a dual carriageway or motor way from the looks of it


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> could be one of a gazillion junctions onto a roundabout under a dual carriageway or motor way from the looks of it


That _IS _what it looks like, and I don't have a clue where it is, but let's assume that it is sneaky, and we are actually looking at something else and more unusual...


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2021)

A road under an aqueduct or airport runway, something unexpected like that?

If it is _exactly _what it looks like then I give up because there must be tens of thousands of those that would need checking!


----------



## Venod (13 May 2021)

Time for a clue perhaps.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> A road under an aqueduct or airport runway, something unexpected like that?
> 
> If it is _exactly _what it looks like then I give up because there must be tens of thousands of those that would need checking!


As at Leeds-Bradford?


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> As at Leeds-Bradford?


And Manchester. But it doesn't appear to be them. I had better go and check the other UK airports...


----------



## robjh (13 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> And Manchester. But it doesn't appear to be them. I had better go and check the other UK airports...


It's not at an airport, though it wouldn't take that long to get to one, or two.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That _IS _what it looks like, and I don't have a clue where it is, but let's assume that it is sneaky, and *we are actually looking at something else and more unusual*...


I'm thinking either an old cast iron viaduct or a more recent walkway


----------



## robjh (13 May 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm thinking either an old cast iron viaduct or a more recent walkway


Just look for a sign


----------



## MontyVeda (13 May 2021)

robjh said:


> It's not at an airport, though it wouldn't take that long to get to one, or two.


guessing from your location, the two airports are Cambridge & Stansted?


----------



## Venod (13 May 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> guessing from your location, the two airports are Cambridge & Stansted?


Or Luton & Stansted.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

robjh said:


> Just look for a sign


40 mph?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 May 2021)

I've found the British Antarctic Survey, which was interesting. I don't think they're very successful, as they're just off the M11 so far.


----------



## robjh (13 May 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> guessing from your location, the two airports are Cambridge & Stansted?


I've lived and worked in more than one place since joining Cycle Chat


----------



## robjh (13 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> 40 mph?


Not that one


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 May 2021)

Ah, it's a place name. 

I just need to find the slip road with roadworks on the edge of Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2021)

Between Birmingham and Coventry?


----------



## robjh (13 May 2021)

I am, in that picture, cycling to work. I am on the route of a very old road, and near the convergence of two much newer ones.

(If you'd been there in the autumn you would remember those colours, but unfortunately the Google camera car wasn't)


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2021)

This is taking me too much time! I guess that the very old road is the A5 (Roman Watling Street) near Nuneaton/Rugby?


----------



## robjh (13 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> This is taking me too much time! I guess that the very old road is the A5 (Roman Watling Street) near Nuneaton/Rugby?


Yes those Roman roads tended to be quite long. You're getting warmer, but no.


----------



## lazybloke (13 May 2021)

Ooh, I've been looking at roundabouts between Huntington and Royston.

Looks to me like a roundabout with a large road passing over it behind the trees, and that elevated traffic sign facing away from us appears to be bolted to something THIS side of the roundabout. Not sure if the "something" is just a gantry, or possibly a rail bridge/viaduct/footbridge/aqueduct.
It's a fairly large traffic sign for cars leaving the roundabout, so maybe it's to do with motorway, airport... 

Hmm, maybe Huntingdon/Royston not quite right.


----------



## robjh (14 May 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Ooh, I've been looking at roundabouts between Huntington and Royston.
> 
> Looks to me like a roundabout with a large road passing over it behind the trees, and that elevated traffic sign facing away from us appears to be bolted to something THIS side of the roundabout. Not sure if the "something" is just a gantry, or possibly a rail bridge/viaduct/footbridge/aqueduct.
> It's a fairly large traffic sign for cars leaving the roundabout, so maybe it's to do with motorway, airport...
> ...


Well it's true that Huntingdon to Royston is a Roman road, but no, go west.


----------



## robjh (14 May 2021)

WAIT - admission time. I (inadvertently) told you all a big lie. Although I would start that commute on a Roman road, I have left it by that photo. The best you can say is that I'm parallel to a Roman road.
And @ColinJ has been warmest so far, twice.


----------



## lazybloke (14 May 2021)

Been looking HInckley area, also various places near the Fosse Way down towards Warwick.
Spending far too much time on this - work beckons.


----------



## T4tomo (14 May 2021)

may be a roundabout in milton keynes, again one of about 3800....


----------



## Milkfloat (14 May 2021)

Well I recognised it straight away. Hinkley Road from Ansty to the M6 / M69 junction.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.4...4!1sB1wn5VkWYDMwOXpuZ2Zhxw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2021)

Looks like it. If so, then the Roman road was the Fosse Way, about 5 km to the east?


----------



## robjh (14 May 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Well I recognised it straight away. Hinkley Road from Ansty to the M6 / M69 junction.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.4...4!1sB1wn5VkWYDMwOXpuZ2Zhxw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Spot on! Funny, I had never paid much attention to that big road sign that crosses the carriageways until people started seeing flyovers and runways in it.
Oh, and the airports were BHX and EMA.


----------



## robjh (14 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Looks like it. If so, then the Roman road was the Fosse Way, about 5 km to the east?


Yes, I used to ride from Narborough, on the Fosse near Leicester, down to Coventry.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 May 2021)

Seeing as it is my go I will go with a simple one, I don't think it has been done yet. Clues later on if needed.


----------



## Venod (14 May 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Clues later on if needed.



Well definitely needed by me, could be anywhere.


----------



## T4tomo (14 May 2021)

Venod said:


> Well definitely needed by me, could be anywhere.


well anywhere in a steep sloped wood!

looks very similar to a climb I regularly do, except there aren't any roadside reflector posts on that. Its one of those, like the previous one, If you've ridden it it will ring a bell and you'll find it. if not there isn't anything geographical, like a hill, valley, body of water, bridge etc to narrow it down


----------



## Milkfloat (14 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Milkfloat says it's a simple one so I'm guessing that it may be a high profile climb - one with a name that's famous at least with local cyclists.


It is known throughout the country, not just by cyclists. Looking through the thread we have been pretty close to it before. I suspect many of you have been up here.


----------



## T4tomo (14 May 2021)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.2...5tcDtbiMA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB

ahah reference 100 climbs and bingo Porlock Hill


----------



## lazybloke (14 May 2021)

Oh well done. I would never have found that.
It looked to me like any number of climbs in the Surrey Hills. I'd just eliminated Ranmore and the obvious bits of Leith Hill.
The final corner as you climb Box Hill has a drop off on the right, so that was next - only to find it's not on Streetview!


----------



## Milkfloat (14 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.2...5tcDtbiMA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB
> 
> ahah reference 100 climbs and bingo Porlock Hill


Spot on - I said it was easy


----------



## T4tomo (14 May 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Spot on - I said it was easy


with a clue to look at high profile climbs and not just any bit of woodland, then much easier!

here's a cobbled classic for you to locate over the weekend


----------



## Aravis (14 May 2021)

I thought I recognised it - I had a very happy holiday in 2017 near Bridlington. On the final evening we ate fish and chips by a spectacular sea at Filey. I have some video I ought to upload sometime.






I'm on taxi duty shortly so my next offering will need to wait an hour or two.


----------



## T4tomo (14 May 2021)

Aye well done, I went up it on a Tour de Yorks sportive, before towing my tiring mate and several hanger-on-ers into a headwind back upto Scarborough.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Aye well done, I went up it on a Tour de Yorks sportive, before towing my tiring mate and several hanger-on-ers into a headwind back upto Scarborough.


Ah, so did I, in 2016... I'd forgotten! (The climb - not the mate-towing...)






I think it is overstating it to call it a cobbled climb though...

THIS is a cobbled climb!


----------



## Aravis (14 May 2021)

I have a few ready to go. This was taken in 2017 before I'd fitted a second bottom cage to my "new" bike:


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2021)

Aravis said:


> I have a few ready to go. This was taken in 2017 before I'd fitted a second bottom cage to my "new" bike:
> 
> View attachment 588727


Over water.


----------



## Speicher (14 May 2021)

Is that Bredon Hill in the distance?

Road going over a railway line.


----------



## Aravis (15 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> Is that Bredon Hill in the distance?
> 
> Road going over a railway line.


I don't think I can do anything else at this stage other than to say one of those is correct.


----------



## Speicher (15 May 2021)

This is a guestimate. 

If I am correct I will have to pass on my choice of photo.

Your photo is looking south east ish from the B4080 near Defford, after a visit to a well-known cyclist's cafe.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> This is a guestimate.
> 
> If I am correct I will have to pass on my choice of photo.
> 
> Your photo is looking south east ish from the B4080 near Defford, after a visit to a well-known cyclist's cafe.


It definitely looks like the right hill, but the road looks wrong. You need to get on Street view and try to find it. Meanwhile, we will all be trying to pinch it from you!


----------



## Aravis (15 May 2021)

Very much in the right area, @Speicher, but not that road.

I've just had a look at Street View; the big hill was only just visible and the wonky gate on the left hadn't been put there when the camera passed by in 2009.

I've realised I've used a view from the same road in this thread before, if that helps.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2021)

It's amazing how close one can get but not spot it. I have been scouring the local roads but haven't quite found it yet.

It's possible that the different view from the Street view car fooled me. Now I'll have to go back over the same roads...

Those wonky gates always interest me - I see them all over the place. I can't work out whether they are caused by frisky cows trying to escape from fields, or careless farmers doing the damage with farm vehicles.


----------



## Speicher (15 May 2021)

Aravis said:


> Very much in the right area, @Speicher, but not that road.
> 
> I've just had a look at Street View; the big hill was only just visible and the wonky gate on the left hadn't been put there when the camera passed by in 2009.
> 
> I've realised I've used a view from the same road in this thread before, if that helps.



I do not often visit this thread. I just sometimes pop in to see if I might vaguely know the area. As you live in Gloucestershire, and I thought it was Bredon, I ventured a guess. Quite happy for someone to nab my clues and find the exact spot.


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Those wonky gates always interest me - I see them all over the place. I can't work out whether they are caused by frisky cows trying to escape from fields, or careless farmers doing the damage with farm vehicles.



Coincidentally, whilst out trundling across the Westmorland Dales yesterday, I watched a farmer drive along the road with a metal gate just like that hung from the fork lift blades of a JCB type of thing by its top horizontal bar. It was new, shiny and rectilinear. When he lowered it to the ground, near a wooden gate which had long ago reached retirement age, he went a bit too far so that the blades pressed down on the second bar from the top. The new gate then looked remarkably like the one in the current picture. 

That doesn't mean that cows don't do it of course ....


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

Aravis said:


> I have a few ready to go. This was taken in 2017 before I'd fitted a second bottom cage to my "new" bike:
> 
> View attachment 588727


Think I've found the gate, but there's no wall nearby.


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2021)

I keep going back to look for it but fail. I have been assuming that we are looking towards the hills from roughly the NW. If we aren't, then that is _why _I have failed!


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

The railway lines aren't crossed too often on a corner in the road. The only one I found is a bigger bridge with a different wall.


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2021)

I'm not sure if that embankment is for a railway line, a motorway, or is just a natural feature of the landscape.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not sure if that embankment is for a railway line, a motorway, or is just a natural feature of the landscape.


The walls are too old for a motorway, which is why I said over water.


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> The walls are too old for a motorway, which is why I said over water.


I was also thinking that there might be a stream just behind where the picture was taken.

No, motorway/railway line ahead? It might be just the shape of the land but it looks a bit like a railway embankment. There is a railway line AND a motorway in that area.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was also thinking that there might be a stream just behind where the picture was taken.
> 
> No, motorway/railway line ahead? It might be just the shape of the land but it looks a bit like a railway embankment. There is a railway line AND a motorway in that area.


There'd be a fence at the top if it were either of those. Prevent livestock getting on to them.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

Ha - _FINALLY _found it - between Green Street and Hill Croome!!  W, rather than NW, and further away than I had been looking.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

Further round the bend, with the hills just visible in the distance...


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

The red circle shows where the picture was taken and the red line the 'embankment'. 

I was looking for the M5 but that is some distance further away.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ha - _FINALLY _found it - between Green Street and Hill Croome!!  W, rather than NW, and further away than I had been looking.
> 
> View attachment 589510


Said it was over water!
Easy access for livestock to water.


----------



## T4tomo (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Further round the bend, with the hills just visible in the distance...
> 
> View attachment 589511


its the right place, but due to street view vs regular camera, the background / hill profile looks completely different.

Like you I had a look a few days ago but from a different direction where the background hill profile looked about right.


----------



## T4tomo (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, so did I, in 2016... I'd forgotten! (The climb - not the mate-towing...)
> 
> View attachment 588705
> 
> ...


It was the toughest cobbled climb that day . You must have been ahead of me, you strike me as the sort of chap who'd have come thru and done your turn if you'd caught us up!


----------



## BrumJim (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The red circle shows where the picture was taken and the red line the 'embankment'.
> 
> I was looking for the M5 but that is some distance further away.
> 
> View attachment 589512


Should have got that one. It is on the route of the Sunrise/Snowdrop Audax. Although to be fair to me, for the last few years I've done this road in the other direction.


----------



## Aravis (19 May 2021)

Well done @ColinJ! You've saved me from embarassment as I have been racking by brain trying to think of a suitable clue, and not succeeding.

You know what to do next!


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

I'll take _this_ one, but offer my _next_ one up to eager virgins... (Stop it - you know what I mean! )

I'll give you a day or two if you need the time. After that, a clue...







_Name That Road! _


----------



## BrumJim (19 May 2021)

Coastal. Definitely.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Coastal. Definitely.


Ok, you win the first hint - yes, it is!


----------



## T4tomo (19 May 2021)

I think i recognise it, but the place i thought it was, it wasn't  which doesn't really help me. I'll either have one of those "ah ok never been there after all moments", or will be kicking my failing recall.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

It is a road that I have ridden up, as opposed to one that I would like to try in the future!

I was over-geared and found it very tough.


----------



## BrumJim (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ok, you win the first hint - yes, it is!


Shouldn't have said that. Google Ads now thinks that I want to buy a house by the sea.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Shouldn't have said that. Google Ads now thinks that I want to buy a house by the sea.


They think that I want a Russian bride! 

(That is a *joke* - I actually haven't seen any of those ads for a very long time, so I wonder if Google is cracking down on them?)


----------



## T4tomo (19 May 2021)

If the Russian lady likes the seaside its a win-win.....


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2021)

If nobody comes up with any ideas by tomorrow evening, I'll post a picture of the view looking down from that bend.


----------



## BrumJim (20 May 2021)

Looking at the shaddows, suggests the road at this point is going East to West. However this is perpendicular to the houses high up, and would therefore guess that the coast is facing West. Which matches, as the east coast tends to be a lot flatter.

However if you look at the houses, although the general orientation is facing North West, both have substantial and decorative windows on the short side facing us, suggesting that the coast is in fact facing South West.

However still no idea. Nothing I can see on the North Devon or Cornwall coasts match this. Start looking on the South Coast?


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2021)

BrumJim said:


> However still no idea. Nothing I can see on the North Devon or Cornwall coasts match this. Start looking on the South Coast?


Better to stick with the SW...


----------



## shnjmsn (21 May 2021)

Hmmmm........ Looks a bit 'Lizard' ish Colin ? 🤔


----------



## Tribansman (21 May 2021)

I thought I recognised it! I posted further up the hill a few months back 

Looking up Cove Hill out of Sennen Cove, Penwith - about here...

https://maps.app.goo.gl/ZUvxQ6UUgT3JeGff8


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I thought I recognised it! I posted further up the hill a few months back
> 
> Looking up Cove Hill out of Sennen Cove, Penwith - about here...
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/ZUvxQ6UUgT3JeGff8


Well done - over to you!


----------



## Tribansman (21 May 2021)

Thanks, it is a beautiful spot, have spent many an hour in the Old Success Inn.

Right, staying with the coastal theme. It's a street view image as I didn't stop to take a photo. Don't anticipate this taking long...


----------



## Aravis (21 May 2021)

I think you may be right, @Dogtrousers. My first guess was Porthcawl, which I find is quite similar, but it ain't there.

I have an image of what I believe to be the spot ready to go, but there's something I have to do first. Might be an hour or two...


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2021)

I have just had a total _*WTF*_ moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I live in Todmorden on the border between West Yorkshire and Lancashire. Some of you will have heard of it, many will NOT. Anyway, it is a small town, with a very unusual name. There are not many places in the world with that name, except for the town itself. If you don't believe me, search for other ones.

Anyway, back to the challenge... I was thinking that the picture above reminded me of the promenade at Lytham St Anne's, so I fired up Street view and went to take a look. This is where I was taken to... 






_Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!!!!!! _

We are not talking about something common like 'High Street', 'Park Road', London Road' here... How many Todmorden Roads are there in the world except for the ones in Todmorden, and Lytham St Anne's?!


----------



## figbat (21 May 2021)

I completely fluked this one. Based on some vague idea of being the north-ish west-ish I tried a couple of spots and based on the shadows in the spots I tried I moved down the coast a bit and pretty much landed right here - when I saw the houses I knew I'd found it.

Meols Parade, Birkenhead. Meols Parade - Google Maps


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 May 2021)

I’m thinking Morcambe Bay


----------



## Tribansman (21 May 2021)

figbat said:


> I completely fluked this one. Based on some vague idea of being the north-ish west-ish I tried a couple of spots and based on the shadows in the spots I tried I moved down the coast a bit and pretty much landed right here - when I saw the houses I knew I'd found it.
> 
> Meols Parade, Birkenhead. Meols Parade - Google Maps


Quick work. Pretty distinctive the NW coast. 

You going to stay coastal...?


----------



## figbat (21 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Quick work. Pretty distinctive the NW coast.
> 
> You going to stay coastal...?


I'm going to move away from my locality for the next one. I've always posted ones near my stomping ground which people pick up on, so this one is not. Sadly I'm not sure I have ever ridden a route by the coast (something I should remedy) so this one is inland, although within easy reach of some spectacular coastline. This road is somewhat hidden away but the building is quite distinctive; I suspect either someone will know it immediately or it'll drag on and need clues.


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> And look, I can see "Colin Crescent" intersecting with it.
> 
> Or maybe it was just my imagination ... runnin' away with me.


To answer my own question... yes, there _are _other Todmorden Roads, but most of them are in or very near to Todmorden! (For example - the road south out of Haggate, near Burnley.)

Well done @figbat. I had headed north from LSA but of course it couldn't have been that way because there are tramlines all the way up to Fleetwood.


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> There's a Todmorden Close in Leicester. Next time it's my turn I might use it just to spook you.


Ha ha. Apparently, there is a Todmorden Avenue in Australia...


----------



## Tribansman (21 May 2021)

figbat said:


> I'm going to move away from my locality for the next one. I've always posted ones near my stomping ground which people pick up on, so this one is not. Sadly I'm not sure I have ever ridden a route by the coast (something I should remedy) so this one is inland, although within easy reach of some spectacular coastline. This road is somewhat hidden away but the building is quite distinctive; I suspect either someone will know it immediately or it'll drag on and need clues.
> 
> View attachment 589899


Yep, very distinctive.

That's Blackpool Mill in Pembrokeshire, about here (looks like an unnamed road?)

https://maps.app.goo.gl/ZMKC39tvsxkUGVQ29

Happy to donate my go to anyone who'd like it as probably rude to go twice in a row...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 May 2021)

Looks like an old mill


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wow that was super fast. I got as far as "mill".


I got as far as thinking of searching for "stone eagles gateposts"!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I got as far as thinking of searching for "stone eagles gateposts"!



I thought "Looks like a load of old Barracks"


----------



## swansonj (21 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I got as far as thinking of searching for "stone eagles gateposts"!


I got as far as actually searching for those terms. Not that it did me any good...


----------



## figbat (21 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Yep, very distinctive.
> 
> That's Blackpool Mill in Pembrokeshire, about here (looks like an unnamed road?)
> 
> ...


I thought it might get recognised. I cycled a route past here whilst staying at the nearby Bluestone resort.


----------



## Tribansman (21 May 2021)

Who's got a good pic to hand then?


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Who's got a good pic to hand then?


Oh, go on then!


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 May 2021)

That's not somewhere between Settle and Airton / Kirkby Malham (again) is it? There be coos there ...


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, go on then!
> 
> View attachment 589922


Scotland?


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> That's not somewhere between Settle and Airton / Kirkby Malham (again) is it? There be coos there ...





classic33 said:


> Scotland?


No to both!


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2021)

I took the photo myself. There are no cows shown on Street view, so they won't help, unless you happen to know somewhere where I have been, not in Scotland (or between Settle and Airton), that has Highland cattle wandering about!

The equivalent Street view picture has a car parked on the left.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I took the photo myself. There are no cows shown on Street view, so they won't help, unless you happen to know somewhere where I have been, not in Scotland (or between Settle and Airton), that has Highland cattle wandering about!
> 
> The equivalent Street view picture has a car parked on the left.


Norland Moor?

There's a farm with Highland cattle up there.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Norland Moor?
> 
> There's a farm with Highland cattle up there.


Baking hot compared to Scotland, warm compared to the Dales, but lukewarm in reality!


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Baking hot compared to Scotland, warm compared to the Dales, but lukewarm in reality!


It's those three signs as much as the cattle.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2021)

It's a bit difficult to find! I remembered the road but it still took me a while to track down the exact location. 

Can't really say much more now because my forum walk is coming up shortly!


----------



## lazybloke (22 May 2021)

@ColinJ has mentioned family in Devon so I suspect Dartmoor. But even if I was certain of the county there's little to narrow down the search.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2021)

lazybloke said:


> @ColinJ has mentioned family in Devon so I suspect Dartmoor. But even if I was certain of the county there's little to narrow down the search.


See reply to @classic33! (Norland Moor is 13 km east of here)

Actually, I don't think you will get the answer without more help so... _It may look like bandit country, but Boy's Rules apply!_


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

Did tha ave tha hat?


----------



## T4tomo (25 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> See reply to @classic33! (Norland Moor is 13 km east of here)
> 
> Actually, I don't think you will get the answer without more help so... _It may look like bandit country, but Boy's Rules apply!_


struggling even with those clues, the only roads I can find over open unfenced moorland (which is what the phot suggests) are A roads or at least have white line down them, or are unsurfaced!! I found a Scout rd, but that wasn't it either  found a man wiuth a dog, but not parked car!


----------



## figbat (25 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did tha ave tha hat?


This insight suggests Ilkley Moor - still not found it though.


----------



## T4tomo (25 May 2021)

figbat said:


> This insight suggests Ilkley Moor - still not found it though.


I dismissed that as its Norland moor is south of Ilkley Moor not east though - as per another colin clue


----------



## Venod (25 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> See reply to @classic33! (Norland Moor is 13 km east of here)





figbat said:


> This insight suggests Ilkley Moor - still not found it though.



If Colin means the Photo location is 13km west of Noland Moor it can't be Ilkley Moor as that is North East of Norland.

Edit cross post with @T4tomo


----------



## T4tomo (25 May 2021)

Venod said:


> If Colin means the Photo location is 13km* east *of Noland Moor it can't be Ilkley Moor as that is North East of Norland.
> 
> Edit cross post with @T4tomo



location is west of Norland actually ....


> See reply to @classic33! (Norland Moor is 13 km east of here)
> 
> Actually, I don't think you will get the answer without more help so... _It may look like bandit country, but Boy's Rules apply!_


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2021)

I told Classic that Norland Moor was a much better guess than Scotland, and a better guess than somewhere in the Yorkshire Dales, but still only vaguely near. Norland Moor is 13 km from here, so that tells you that the photo was taken within a 13 km radius of Todmorden. 'Significantly' within...

The path off to the left is marked on the OS map as a footpath, the one to the right is not. It is 'access land'.

The cryptic clue refers to the hill ahead on the right...

I have another photo of Highland cattle taken on the same road that would probably give it away. Let's see if the extra clues in this post are enough first...


----------



## Venod (25 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> location is west of Norland actually ....


Yes thats what I meant to type 

But it seems I miss interpreted the the answer gave to Classic33 as Colin meant Norland Moor is 13km from Tod not the photo location, I had been looking round Walsden area.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2021)

Sorry - I obviously had a bit of a brainfart! 

It turns out that Norland Moor would be about as good a guess as some parts of the Yorkshire Dales, but still only a lukewarm guess... _NEITHER _area is within 13 kms of the location!

It _IS _true that the location _IS _well within a 13 km range of Todmorden.

On a clear day, _Boy's Rules_ allow(s) you to see Blackpool Tower!


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2021)

You should be able to triangulate to get a small enough area to be able to spot the road, and _THEN _you will see what the clue means.


----------



## Tribansman (25 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I took the photo myself. There are no cows shown on Street view, so they won't help, unless you happen to know somewhere where I have been, not in Scotland (or between Settle and Airton), that has Highland cattle wandering about!
> 
> The equivalent Street view picture has a car parked on the left.


The streetview spot I've found doesn't look much like your photo, but from the info In your post above, is it Ridehalgh Lane, about here...? I did have a feeling it looked Widdop-y from the off.







Maybe it looks so different as you took your pic from the left hand side of the road, or maybe I'm just wrong! ...


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> The streetview spot I've found doesn't look much like your photo, but from the info In your post above, is it Ridehalgh Lane, about here...? I did have a feeling it looked Widdop-y from the off.
> 
> View attachment 590643
> 
> ...


There's a wall in your picture.


----------



## Tribansman (25 May 2021)

It's quite obviously too late to be poring over street view and noticing little things like walls 

Edit: or maybe not! On closer inspection that 'wall' on street view looks like a dug over bit of earth


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> It's quite obviously too late to be poring over street view and noticing little things like walls


The only place, locally, that has highland cattle is on the north side of Hardcastle Craggs. Not available on street view.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> The streetview spot I've found doesn't look much like your photo, but from the info In your post above, is it Ridehalgh Lane, about here...? I did have a feeling it looked Widdop-y from the off.
> 
> View attachment 590643
> 
> ...


That's it!

I was probably a little bit further back, and don't forget, the SV camera would be significantly higher than mine.

The other photo I found was taken at Widdop reservoir itself...






The road is on the other side of the wall on the right.

The original picture was taken below the hill, ahead right - Boulsworth Hill, the highest in the area until you get to Pendle Hill. The summit of Boulsworth Hill is _Lad Law... _Boy's Rules? I'll fetch me coat!

Over to you.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (25 May 2021)

I must be close. I've found Colin sprinting away after having taken the photo...


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> The only place, locally, that has highland cattle is on the north side of Hardcastle Craggs. Not available on street view.


I found those at Widdop and beyond... I freaked @potsy out with them!

I actually found another one below Height Rd above Mytholmroyd...


----------



## Tribansman (25 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's it!
> 
> I was probably a little bit further back, and don't forget, the SV camera would be significantly higher than mine.
> 
> ...


Thanks Colin, a good challenge that one. Looked all over Calderdale before returning to my first thought and taking a punt on it just being a different perspective!

Brew then bed for me now, will have a ponder and post another tough one tomorrow


----------



## T4tomo (26 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's it!
> 
> I was probably a little bit further back, and don't forget, the SV camera would be significantly higher than mine.
> 
> ...


a cryptic clue so obscure, none of it appears on google maps for those without local knowledge!


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> a cryptic clue so obscure, none of it appears on google maps for those without local knowledge!


*GASP* - don't we all use OS maps!?


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 May 2021)

Some of us do .... I found Lad Law at about the same time as I found the correct spot on Streetview (combining the 13km Todmorden radius clue with the unfenced road appearance and the parked car clue). I dismissed it, after considerable deliberation, due to it not looking at all like the photo. Hmph!


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Some of us do .... I found Lad Law at about the same time as I found the correct spot on Streetview (combining the 13km Todmorden radius clue with the unfenced road appearance and the parked car clue). I dismissed it, after considerable deliberation, due to it not looking at all like the photo. Hmph!


I checked with the corrected info about the Dales/Norland Moor and the distance from Tod. Assuming that the spot was roughly equidistant from Skipton and Norland Moor, draw a line obeying that condition. I said the location was significantly within 13 km from Todmorden that distance, so maybe guess 5-10 km (it is actually 10 km) and draw arcs representing those distances. Look for a minor unfenced road close to the line and within the arcs and there aren't many choices. Crown Point (south of Burnley) would have been another contender.


----------



## T4tomo (26 May 2021)

I don't have an extensive collection in the office no Colin.. bing maps O/S mode is as close as I get. 

Is that a free online OS source you've found or a subscription one?

to be honest the combo of your vague clues, it not being a street view and the cows having wandered off with boredom made it a bit of a



to solve!


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Is that a free online OS source you've found or a subscription one?


Neither - I bought whole-GB OS digital maps before the subscription model became popular. If I didn't already own them, I would subscribe now. It amazes me that on my phone (and all of my other devices) I have the whole of Britain at 1:250,000, 1:50,000, 1:25,000 and 1:10,000 scales!


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *GASP* - don't we all use OS maps!?
> 
> View attachment 590681


There's the Lad(d) Stone on Norland Moor, where trials were held in days gone by.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2021)

I admit that having vanishing features like unexpected herds of Highland cattle was somewhat unkind to you! 



classic33 said:


> There's the Lad(d) Stone on Norland Moor, where trials were held in days gone by.


And those found guilty were dispatched at Gallows Pole Hill?!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (26 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I admit that having vanishing features like unexpected herds of Highland cattle was somewhat unkind to you!
> 
> 
> And those found guilty were dispatched at Gallows Pole Hill?!



The cattle hadn't strayed far, but no two people see a rainbow in the same way, so I struggled with the streetcar's view of it.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> The cattle hadn't strayed far


I couldn't find them on Street view!

It's been a few years since I last saw them around there in fact, and I usually do that road at least 6 or 7 times a year. It is one of my favourite local roads. It usually doesn't have much traffic on it, is very scenic, has varied terrain for hard efforts and recovery, and fits nicely into various loops that I do.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2021)

An easy one.


----------



## Speicher (28 May 2021)

I suppose it might be slightly easier if I used a proper map, rather than road atlas from 2015 with a scale of one inch to four miles.

OS maps have sent me details of how to subscribe to their maps (all 607). I might eventually get back to Portinscale, situated on the opposite side of the lake to Keswick. As well as plotting a route for a walk, would I be able to see the 3d view?


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2021)

@Speicher if you go onto maps.bing.com they have the option to display OS maps. Ditto Streetmap.co.uk


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> An easy one.
> View attachment 591006


*Cough* - @Tribansman should be posting the next picture, since he identified the location in mine!


----------



## Tribansman (28 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Cough* - @Tribansman should be posting the next picture, since he identified the location in mine!


Thanks Colin! I've had a busy few days so forgot to post one...so on the basis of 'you snooze, you lose' (although I bloody hate that saying!) happy for @classic33 to take up the baton...


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2021)

Ok then... Well, I think I recognise the riders, but not the road! 

PS Or maybe not...


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2021)

I'm fairly sure that I am close to it! Just can't quite spot the actual location yet...


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2021)

Mixenden and Mixenden reservoir (Halifax) from White Gate!


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Cough* - @Tribansman should be posting the next picture, since he identified the location in mine!


Just something to keep you occupied, for a few minutes.

Your picture is from early July 2018.


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2021)

Here's another from me...






Obviously, you can't see much of the road itself but I think that there are enough clues there for you to work it out!

_Name That Road!_


----------



## Aravis (29 May 2021)

I've away for a few days so I missed all the fun - and I still don't fully understand the bandit country/boy's rules clue.

From the clues available from the picture, I think @ColinJ's latest picture must be stage 4 of the 2019 Tour of Britain, on Bollihope Common. But I can't nail the exact spot and I could easily be wrong.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

It's an L6 pylon in the background.


----------



## Aravis (29 May 2021)

That's my theory in tatters then...


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

Aravis said:


> That's my theory in tatters then...


No pylons in your area of interest?


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2021)

Aravis said:


> I've away for a few days so I missed all the fun - and I still don't fully understand the bandit country/boy's rules clue.


It wasn't a brilliant clue!

It might look like a lawless spot, but the law still applied - Lad Law - the name of the summit of the hill. 

Another word for 'boy' could be 'lad', so another name for 'Boy' might be 'Lad' (capitalise first letter). (Boy's Rules, not boy's rules - capitals hinting that it was the name of somewhere.) Similarly, 'Law' for 'Rules'.



Aravis said:


> From the clues available from the picture, I think @ColinJ's latest picture must be stage 4 of the 2019 Tour of Britain, on Bollihope Common. But I can't nail the exact spot and I could easily be wrong.


You will get it very quickly now... Right race, right year, wrong KoM!


----------



## Aravis (29 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You will get it very quickly now... Right race, right year, wrong KoM!


Not so quickly, but light dawns at last. It is the climb of Grains Bar, on Grains Road, the B6197 climbing from New Delph.

I didn't notice the wall in your picture and I had in my mind that I was looking for somewhere completely different.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

Aravis said:


> Not so quickly, but light dawns at last. It is the climb of Grains Bar, on Grains Road, the B6197 climbing from New Delph.
> 
> I didn't notice the wall in your picture and I had in my mind that I was looking for somewhere completely different.


Wall?


----------



## Aravis (29 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wall?


Yep, it's there. You can see it just in front of the leading Lotto Soudal rider's bidon. Or more easily in this Street View image:


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2021)

Indeed!









I organised *this forum ride* to go up there to watch the race go by.


----------



## Aravis (29 May 2021)

So that you can all go to sleep thinking happy thoughts, I'll post this one, taken on Thursday. Sometimes this game does feel a bit like looking for a needle in a prison.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

Aravis said:


> Yep, it's there. You can see it just in front of the leading Lotto Soudal rider's bidon. Or more easily in this Street View image:
> 
> View attachment 591201


It has the L6 pylon in the background.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

Aravis said:


> So that you can all go to sleep thinking happy thoughts, I'll post this one, taken on Thursday. Sometimes this game does feel a bit like looking for a needle in a prison.
> 
> View attachment 591203


The Halifax?


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> It has the L6 pylon in the background.


I was going to ask you about it, but I found Pylon nerd HQ *HERE*!


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2021)

Aravis said:


> So that you can all go to sleep thinking happy thoughts, I'll post this one, taken on Thursday. Sometimes this game does feel a bit like looking for a needle in a prison.
> 
> View attachment 591203


It's a nice picture. It looks like some places that I have been to in Scotland, but I think you probably wouldn't have been up there this week unless they have suddenly relaxed their travel rules...

Back to the maps!


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's a nice picture. It looks like some places that I have been to in Scotland, but I think you probably wouldn't have been up there this week unless they have suddenly relaxed their travel rules...
> 
> Back to the maps!


Seek the light, and don't mumble.


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2021)

It reminds me of the road leading to Lochranza, the A841 on Arran.

After looking at Bing maps, I mean the section of road between Lochranza and the ferry to Claonaig.


----------



## Aravis (30 May 2021)

The reason for the trip was to take my elderly mother-in-law to the funeral of one of her brothers. As five of the seven siblings survive, naturally she very much wanted to be there. So within the parameters of this game, it could be anywhere; nothing is off the _table_.


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2021)

"Off the table" is that timetable as in ferry? 

Or a ferry that runs on demand, rather than to a time table? Which passenger ferry did I take across Loch Lynne?


----------



## TheDoctor (30 May 2021)

It doesn't look like Cape Town [Table Mountain]. Or like DunsTable, for that matter.
My first thought was Cape Clear Island, or a Hebride.


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2021)

Gallanach - Kerrera (500m)

Found it - Kerrera to Gallanach. At the end of the last century this was, if I remember correctly, an on-demand service running twice a day.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> It doesn't look like Cape Town [Table Mountain]


That wouldn't be allowed - the challenge is for the UK only!

There would be some amazing roads from outside the UK but very little chance of any of us recognising (or tracking down) a dirt track in Cambodia that the Street View car will not visit until 2037!


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2021)

I was staying at Ballachulish when I took that ferry. 

The sky is very blue, and it is very sunny, so I should be outside,


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> Gallanach - Kerrera (500m)
> 
> Found it - Kerrera to Gallanach. At the end of the last century this was, if I remember correctly, an on-demand service running twice a day.


Oh, you found the ferry NOT the road!

I caught that one in... (looks it up)... 2016!



ColinJ said:


> Some of my thoughts about the area ...
> 
> Kerrera: I nipped over with my family for a walk on the island. We had never been there before, despite our late mum coming from the area and us having spent many holidays there. The island was more interesting than I'd expected but we didn't have much time to explore because the ferry operators take a fairly long lunch break and we couldn't wait for them to finish that so we had come back before lunch. The ferry only takes about 10 or 11 people at a time, but they seemed willing to come back over to pick up anyone who couldn't get on. There is a noticeboard across the road by the car parking area and you can summon the ferry by sliding a board across as indicated. (They can see it from the island.) That car park is potentially lethal ... If a driver misjudges, there is nothing to stop their car going straight over the edge into the sea! Say hello to the ferry dog, Archie! (A big, hairy thing - an Irish Wolfhound, perhaps?)


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> Or a ferry that runs on demand, rather than to a time table? Which passenger ferry did I take across Loch Lynne?





Speicher said:


> Found it - Kerrera to Gallanach. At the end of the last century this was, if I remember correctly, an on-demand service running twice a day.





Speicher said:


> I was staying at Ballachulish when I took that ferry.


You are probably thinking of the Corran ferry across Loch Linnhe?


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2021)

I am sure it was the Kerrera to Gallanach ferry, as it matches your description of running two or three times a day, and they do not leave anyone behind.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> I am sure it was the Kerrera to Gallanach ferry, as it matches your description of running two or three times a day, and they do not leave anyone behind.


AFAIK - they _both _do. I meant that the Corran ferry crosses Loch Linnhe near Ballachulish. The other one is just south of Oban and crosses the Sound of Kerrera.


----------



## Aravis (30 May 2021)

The picture was taken at about 7:15 in the evening. As you can imagine we were in no great hurry to return to base, not that there was anything wrong with that.

The table clue needs to be taken in conjunction with the clue in the message with the picture.


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2021)

Another very short crossing is to Kylerhea on Skye.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

Aravis said:


> The picture was taken at about 7:15 in the evening.


That confirms what I was thinking. Either that or it would have been very early and the picture taken in the opposite direction.

That means that we are looking approximately NE - see this interesting *sunrise/sunset/shadow calculator*!


----------



## swansonj (30 May 2021)

Balmaqueen, Skye?






"Needle" and "prison" first suggested Isle of White but the obvious incompatibility of the view with the IoW plus "table" pointed to the Quiraing...


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

Well done!



ColinJ said:


> That means that we are looking approximately NE


Nearer to N, in fact.


swansonj said:


> "Needle" and "prison" first suggested Isle of White but the obvious incompatibility of the view with the IoW plus "table" pointed to the Quiraing...


Strewth - and he thought that '_Lad Law_' was obscure! One of those "_If you know, it's obvious; if you don't, it's baffling_" clues...


----------



## swansonj (30 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well done!
> 
> 
> Nearer to N, in fact.
> ...


Although I have cycled over the Quiraing, honesty compelsme to admit that this was more lucky googling than specialist knowledge.


----------



## swansonj (30 May 2021)

But what a place to get to go for a funeral!


----------



## Aravis (30 May 2021)

To be clear, @ColinJ, it was "bandit country" I didn't get. Since Googling _needle prison table_ takes you straight to Quiraing I think my clues were less obscure, but if you just search for _needle prison_ that takes you somewhere entirely different! And I hadn't spotted the possible IOW association.

Well done, @swansonj. My next clue would have been the picture I took a couple of seconds later in the opposite direction:






The funeral was actually at Finsbay on South Harris. Apparently the custom up there is to hold a graveside service within a few days of death. We'd been on standby for a few weeks, and when the notification came on Monday morning we put the plan into motion. It was soon clear there was no chance of getting a car over to Harris so we booked my mother-in-law as a foot passenger and found ourselves a reasonably priced glamping pod for the three nights via AirBnB a few miles north of of Uig.

I can't claim to have cycled the road above, but there was an ebike hire facility round the corner from our pod, but hire was only available on a daily basis which wouldn't really have been fair given we were there so briefly. Suffice to say if we return I'll be looking to give it a try and would definitely stop the spot I've pictured.

The fact that we'd made the effort clearly inspired a few others in the family to do the same, albeit from a smaller distance, so there was an opportunity for a good reunion starting in the sparkling sunshine at Uig.

I think I must have done enough to make you all thoroughly jealous. I have many fantastic images son of which I'll try to post in a suitable thread.

Over to you @swansonj.


----------



## swansonj (30 May 2021)

I took this one on holiday a few weeks ago specifically to use in this competition if I ever got another turn.

So, name that road!


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

swansonj said:


> Although I have cycled over the Quiraing, honesty compelsme to admit that this was more lucky googling than specialist knowledge.





Aravis said:


> To be clear, @ColinJ, it was "bandit country" I didn't get. Since Googling _needle prison table_ takes you straight to Quiraing I think my clues were less obscure, but if you just search for _needle prison_ that takes you somewhere entirely different! And I hadn't spotted the possible IOW association.


TBH, I was thinking about Googling it when out on this evening's ride. I searched for 'needle prison table' when I got back and it DID take me straight to the answer. I made the mistake of trying to 'decode' the clue rather than taking it literally.

The bandit country thing WAS a bit odd.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> TBH, I was thinking about Googling it when out on this evening's ride. I searched for 'needle prison table' when I got back and it DID take me straight to the answer. I made the mistake of trying to 'decode' the clue rather than taking it literally.
> 
> *The bandit country thing WAS a bit odd.*


Not that far from Dawson City though.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

swansonj said:


> I took this one on holiday a few weeks ago specifically to use in this competition if I ever got another turn.
> 
> So, name that road!
> 
> View attachment 591342


That's a very distinctive view - I'm sure that _somebody _will recognise it!



classic33 said:


> [Bandit country] Not that far from Dawson City though.


True. For those of you interested in local history: *Dawson City*.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's a very distinctive view - I'm sure that _somebody _will recognise it!
> 
> 
> True. For those of you interested in local history: *Dawson City*.


And the farm with the Highland Cattle above Gibson Mill, not available on streetview.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> And the farm with the Highland Cattle above Gibson Mill, not available on streetview.


I'm going to get back into mountain biking soon. I need to fix my bike first, and after that I will be heading out that way again. I used to like going up through Walshaw and then coming back either via Lower Gorple/Edge Lane, or via Widdop/Worsthorne Moor for a longer ride.


----------



## swansonj (31 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's a very distinctive view - I'm sure that _somebody _will recognise it!


I thought it looked quite distinctive too, which is why I stopped to take the picture just as I'd gathered considerable speed down the hill. My wife, woefully oblivious of Cyclechat photo competitions, carried on freewheeling and had to mark time at the bottom waiting for me to catch up.


----------



## Speicher (31 May 2021)

The photo reminds me of the steep-sided valleys in Gloucestershire, for instance around Nailsworth. The plateau could be Rodborough Common.


----------



## Speicher (31 May 2021)

swansonj said:


> View attachment 591307
> 
> Balmaqueen, Skye?
> 
> ...



Slow down a bit @swansonj - I have only just got off the ferry at Kylerhea!


----------



## Speicher (31 May 2021)

Amberley?


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> Amberley?


If you have a strong suspicion about a location then I suggest that you go on Street View to check it. For me, 9 times out of 10 guesses turn out to be wrong, but every now and then I get the location right first time. Classic's recent picture of Mixenden was an example of that, but I had a head start on that one because it is pretty local to me.

If your guess is right, put up a link to the Street View page, and ideally a screenshot too.

(I had a quick look around Nailsworth and Amberley but I don't know that area so it's hard for me to work out what roads you are thinking about.)


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If you have a strong suspicion about a location then I suggest that you go on Street View to check it. For me, 9 times out of 10 guesses turn out to be wrong, but every now and then I get the location right first time. *Classic's recent picture of Mixenden* was an example of that, but I had a head start on that one because it is pretty local to me.
> 
> If your guess is right, put up a link to the Street View page, and ideally a screenshot too.
> 
> (I had a quick look around Nailsworth and Amberley but I don't know that area so it's hard for me to work out what roads you are thinking about.)


You never did name the road though.


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You never did name the road though.


Yes, I did! 



ColinJ said:


> Mixenden and Mixenden reservoir (Halifax) from *White Gate!*
> 
> View attachment 591057


And it shows the name on the Street View panel, top left.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 May 2021)

I'd guess Mid Wales or Welsh Borders. But there's far too many possibilities for me.


----------



## swansonj (31 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> The photo reminds me of the steep-sided valleys in Gloucestershire, for instance around Nailsworth. The plateau could be Rodborough Common.





Speicher said:


> Amberley?





roubaixtuesday said:


> I'd guess Mid Wales or Welsh Borders. But there's far too many possibilities for me.


The main reason I thought this would be a fun entry is because to me this view seemed far more suggestive of other parts of the country - say, for example, some of the places you've mentioned - than the place we actually were.😀


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2021)

swansonj said:


> The main reason I thought this would be a fun entry is because to me this view seemed far more suggestive of other parts of the country - say, for example, some of the places you've mentioned - than the place we actually were.😀


A cunning clue - think of everywhere that it might be, eliminate those places from the list, then check everywhere else! I'll be back in 2023...


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2021)

swansonj said:


> I took this one on holiday a few weeks ago specifically to use in this competition if I ever got another turn.
> 
> So, name that road!
> 
> View attachment 591342


North Yorkshire?


----------



## swansonj (1 Jun 2021)

Time for a clue, before any of you lull yourself into a belief you've found the right area?

Actually, the following will be of almost no help in identifying the area, but, for what it's worth, once you've got the area, as a door to finding the actual location, you might like to reflect on why this apparently rural road needs double yellow lines.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jun 2021)

Door? Durdle door? Dorset?


----------



## T4tomo (1 Jun 2021)

I've unlocked that one...








The road is just below the entrance to Durdle door holiday park.

the photo only looks like street view if you zoom in a lot, but the barn on the bend in the road was very distinctive.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2021)

That was a good one! I had convinced myself that those hills were three or four times higher than they actually are so I was scouring places like the North York Moors.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jun 2021)

Is it near Durdle Door?


----------



## swansonj (1 Jun 2021)

Yup, the road from the top of Durdle Door down to _Lull - worth_ (in case the _door_ clue hadn't been sufficient). 

It did feel to me much more like Yorkshire, or mid-Wales/Shropshire, than Dorset.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Jun 2021)

OK peeps, here's the next one


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> OK peeps, here's the next one
> 
> View attachment 591702



Took one look, thought "Got it! Perrydale!"

Wrong (I think). 

Also several roads round Hartington very similar, but can't find it there. 

White Peak or maybe Yorkshire Dales I think.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jun 2021)

That exposed limestone paving is making me think Dales too, although there are bits in Cumbria too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jun 2021)

Yep looks like near Malham Cove


----------



## T4tomo (2 Jun 2021)

Not much guessing today, which is surprising as your collective theories on the type of stone and where its located is all unsurprisingly sound and accurate. I guess you just haven't located the exact spot, or you're all out riding somewhere.


----------



## lazybloke (2 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Yep looks like near Malham Cove


Yeah, I was was strongly reminded of camping & walking trips from Gordale Scar about 20-30 years ago, but I found nothing on streetview. 

But something feels familiar, so I'm now checking places I visited on a more recent family trip to the area. More time on streetview 😎


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jun 2021)

I conducted field research by cycling 100 miles through the Yorkshire Dales today, but, alas, did not come across this road.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I conducted field research by cycling 100 miles through the Yorkshire Dales today, but, alas, did not come across this road.


Chapeau! If I were you I'd go with one of your other hunches tmr then.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Chapeau! If I were you I'd go with one of your other hunches tmr then.


He may not get the chance... Long Dale, 2km NE of Hartington?


----------



## T4tomo (3 Jun 2021)

spot on *ColinJ. roubaixtuesday *will be kicking himself 


roubaixtuesday said:


> Also several roads round Hartington very similar, but can't find it there.



I'd actually put up the route on another thread earlier in the day, the photo was taken on Bank Holiday Saturday, we were linking from the end of the Manifold track, up to the Tissington / High peak Trail at Hurdlow. It reminded me of a flat version of Winnats.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I'd actually put up the route on another thread earlier in the day, the photo was taken on Bank Holiday Saturday, we were linking from the end of the Manifold track, up to the Tissington / High peak Trail at Hurdlow. It reminded me of a flat version of Winnats.


I thought of Winnats too!

Ok, here is my next one. I think that somebody will get this very quickly without any clues...






_Name That Road!_


----------



## Venod (3 Jun 2021)

Looks like a Strines bend to me.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

Venod said:


> Looks like a Strines bend to me.


It _IS _and I knew you'd get it if nobody else did, because you have mentioned Strines before in this thread.

It is the bridge in the dip at *Ewden Bank*.



ColinJ said:


> The first time I went up Strines (S -> N), I was not fit enough and my legs failed on Ewden Bank. I had to walk it but struggled with the Look cleats on my shoes so I had to take the shoes off and walk the bike in stockinged feet. A family in a car drove past me VERY slowly and the children seemed to find my predicament extremely amusing. I suspect that their dad had passed a comment about me as they approached ...
> 
> The second time I tackled the road was when I was diverted from Snake Pass which was closed for resurfacing. I was on a tough 140 mile ride back to Hebden Bridge from Coventry and was carrying a pannier on the bike. I was pretty fit that time and coped with the climbs without major difficulty
> 
> I rode it a third time and found it quite tough but my fitness hadn't completely recovered from my long illness.


Over to you!


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I thought of Winnats too!
> 
> Ok, here is my next one. I think that somebody will get this very quickly without any clues...
> 
> ...





Venod said:


> Looks like a Strines bend to me.



You're absolutely right @Venod

I googled 'Strines bend' and found a picture of a lorry stuck on one that looked hopeful. It wasn't... but a few miles up the same road...


----------



## Venod (3 Jun 2021)

Its a tough road, I think Ewden Bank is called Deliverance as a Strava segment, before they resurfaced the road the bend at the bottom was as hard as it gets going up.

Here is another, a popular road that no doubt some on this forum will have ridden.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> If only it had been "Name a road that looks a lot like this road" then* this *would have been a winner.


I know that one well - it is one of the hilly little local lanes I use to avoid busy A-roads.


----------



## Venod (5 Jun 2021)

No activity on this one yet, so another view a few K back up the road.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Jun 2021)

Chapel-le-dale. Photos and link to come.









https://www.google.fr/maps/@54.1656...TGp3SZp72Llvx3-tpKLw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

I'll put another up this evening, assuming these are correct of course, as I don't have one ready.


----------



## Venod (5 Jun 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Chapel-le-dale. Photos and link to come.
> View attachment 592208
> 
> View attachment 592209
> ...


 Correct, I thought you would get it.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Jun 2021)

About 6km from my house, probably 3km as the crow flies, so it wouldd be embarrassing not to (though that has certainly happened before).


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> About 6km from my house, probably 3km as the crow flies, so it wouldd be embarrassing not to (though that has certainly happened before).


That's a very nice road (as most of them are up there!)... I don't think that I have ever ridden that one.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Jun 2021)

It is a fine road, yes, though has a tendency to be littered with cows on occasion, which doesn't get my vote. 

And here is another very fine road. Clearly, it's a Streetview screen capture, but I have ridden it a few times. I suspect it's on the easier end of the spectrum. It even has a signpost!


----------



## swansonj (6 Jun 2021)

The Ulpha Fell road in the south-west Lakes, abreast of Devoke Water, looking across at Scafell/Scafell Pike.


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Jun 2021)

Correct. I didn't think clues would be required there! Your turn.


----------



## swansonj (6 Jun 2021)

My sister and BiL used to own a school in the western Lakes, and when our kids were the right age, we used to decamp there for our summer holidays (complete with bikes - the photos of my micro-stoker nephew helping me tandem over Hardknott that featured earlier in this thread date from that era). I have previously cycled over Ulpha Fell but I've much more often driven an over-laden car over it, and it's associated with the pleasurable anticipation of a joyful Lakeland couple of weeks about to start.


----------



## swansonj (6 Jun 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Correct. I didn't think clues would be required there! Your turn.


This is a Streetview capture, because my own pictures of this road date from negative-and-print days, and I can't be bothered to scan them (but I am going back in a couple of weeks' time which is why it's at the forefront of my mind). It is also heavily cropped to remove some clues. Let's see if anyone gets it straight off, otherwise clues will follow.

Name that road!


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jun 2021)

Scotland - somewhere high up on minor road!


----------



## swansonj (7 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Scotland - somewhere high up on minor road!


365 m (i just checked the map). Does that count as "high up"?

As for "Scotland" and "minor road", I'm not making any comment either way, yet. It seems safe enough to confirm "somewhere", though....


----------



## swansonj (7 Jun 2021)

swansonj said:


> 365 m


Not wanting to be too miserly with my hints, let me expand:
365 m. But this road does go up from here.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jun 2021)

on the way to a ski centre...


----------



## lazybloke (7 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> on the way to a ski centre...
> 
> View attachment 592646


I was in London at the weekend to see the Van Gogh "experience" in Hyde Park ; there were a load of nutters "skiing" past in the blazing sun. Looked sort of fun, although I did wonder if the risk road rash was worse than with cycling.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> on the way to a ski centre...
> 
> View attachment 592646



Too many trees at the Aviemore place.


----------



## swansonj (8 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> on the way to a ski centre...





Ming the Merciless said:


> Too many trees at the Aviemore place.


I have a vast reservoir of hints ready to use for this one, but I'm determined to ration them to one per day. So here is today's.

Well done for recognising that a ski centre would be one reason that a road might


swansonj said:


> go up from here


 without going down again. But it isn't the only reason...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jun 2021)

swansonj said:


> I have a vast reservoir of hints ready to use for this one, but I'm determined to ration them to one per day. So here is today's.
> 
> Well done for recognising that a ski centre would be one reason that a road might
> without going down again. But it isn't the only reason...



I thought it might be Wales!






The dead end road up to Marchlyn Mawr reservoir.


Caernarfon
https://maps.app.goo.gl/4BRafpxZPRBwXnYx9


----------



## swansonj (8 Jun 2021)

Blimey, if my hint had anything to do with your getting it, that was quick...

The two pumped storage power stations in Wales, Dinorwig and Ffestiniog, both have beautiful access roads to their upper reservoirs, graded for construction traffic so never excessively steep, but with lots of hairpins, and closed to traffic. A joy for cycling.

In fact, there's also a sequence of minor roads all the way from the coast near Bangor to Llanberis that the CEGB upgraded during construction of Dinorwig to take the transformers and cables - they appear on OS maps just as normal yellow roads but if you know which they are, they are significantly easier cycling.

A later clue to this road had it been needed, though strictly one for engineering nerds of a certain sort, would have been: there's not an L6 pylon to be seen in this view😀.

Over to you.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jun 2021)

swansonj said:


> Blimey, if my hint had anything to do with your getting it, that was quick...



It was the one way road and reservoir of clues! I've had that road in mind for a ride, but never managed it yet.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jun 2021)

OK, so here goes.

As always, I'm entirely unsure if this will be trivially easy or very difficult!






_Name that road!_


----------



## swansonj (8 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> One of my brilliant theories was Trawsfynydd. So I wasn't far out. (The other one being Aviemore)


Traws is flatter, I think. 

I once constructed a cycle tour around North Wales electricity features. Pentir - Dolgarrog - Cym Dyli - Dinorwig and Marchlyn Mawr - Maentwrog - Porthmadog cables - Trawsfynydd - Ffestiniog and Stwlan. If you want to use the epithet "sad" I won't protest, but it was as good an excuse as any for a week's cycling in glorious country.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, so here goes.
> 
> As always, I'm entirely unsure if this will be trivially easy or very difficult!
> 
> ...


I have no idea - but I am now desperate to ride it - on a dry day.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, so here goes.
> 
> As always, I'm entirely unsure if this will be trivially easy or very difficult!
> 
> ...


Trivially simple!

Swiss Hill, Alderley Edge.


Milkfloat said:


> I have no idea - but I am now desperate to ride it - on a dry day.


So am I! I had pencilled it in for a long Cheshire forum ride, but decided to ride my singlespeed bike and that is definitely NOT a singlespeed hill for me!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Trivially simple!
> 
> Swiss Hill, Alderley Edge.
> 
> So am I! I had pencilled it in for a long Cheshire forum ride, but decided to ride my singlespeed bike and that is definitely NOT a singlespeed hill for me!



Spot on. This was a pre breakfast ride to working from home, and the light was just perfect. 

It's only a couple of miles from our house, so I've ridden it many times, including through the thunderstorm that overwhelmed the dam in nearby Whaley Bridge!

I would recommend keeping to the right hand side, stay in the saddle, weight back, forearms horizontal and in as high a gear as you can turn. 

Your turn @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2021)

It certainly is a lovely photo, unlike the Street View images! 

I will have a think about my next location. I have things to do now. Check back tonight.


----------



## swansonj (8 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> .... Check back tonight.


Oh you cruel man


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2021)

swansonj said:


> Oh you cruel man


Oh, go on then... (Nipped back on here before going to the shops!)

Here is a picture lifted from SV, containing a few clues. There is a village 5 minutes (by bike) behind the SV car.







I took my own photo nearby and I'll give you that at some point if you need the extra help.

_Name That Road!_


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, go on then... (Nipped back on here before going to the shops!)
> 
> Here is a picture lifted from SV, containing a few clues. There is a village 5 minutes (by bike) behind the SV car.
> 
> ...



The enormous erection you have there on the horizon also has what looks like a smaller, thinner erection alongside, very redolent of Emley Moor. But the countryside to the right is I think too flat for West Yorkshire, and the erection doesn't taper, so I'll need to spend some time scouring the internet for other erections.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The enormous erection you have there on the horizon also has what looks like a smaller, thinner erection alongside, very redolent of Emley Moor. But the countryside to the right is I think too flat for West Yorkshire, and the erection doesn't taper, so I'll need to spend some time scouring the internet for other erections.


This is a family friendly forum


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The enormous erection you have there on the horizon also has what looks like a smaller, thinner erection alongside, very redolent of Emley Moor. But the countryside to the right is I think too flat for West Yorkshire, and the erection doesn't taper, so I'll need to spend some time scouring the internet for other erections.


You are thinking along the right lines. (NB That isn't a clue about power lines!)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jun 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> This is was a family friendly forum



FTFY


----------



## Willd (8 Jun 2021)

It's the road out of Priors Marston towards Helidon


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jun 2021)

Aaaargh!  I was just coming to triumphantly post my answer!

I quite often ride through Priors Marsden on my way up to visit friends near Coventry so I recognised the tower.

You rotter @Willd !


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2021)

Well done! I was busy typing out another clue.

I rode down from one sister in Coventry to visit my other who was living in Towcester at the time. I was on singlespeed and had been caught out by the climb to Napton-on-the-hill (I guess the clue is in the name!) and even more so by the tough little singletrack lane at Priors Marston. That was going to be my road, but it is one of the few roads in the UK that the SV car doesn't seem to have visited!

Here's the photo that I took of the transmitter towers from the road nearby...






Over to you, @Willd.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well done! I was busy typing out another clue.
> 
> Here's the photo that I took of the transmitter towers from the road nearby...


And here's one showing my bike from a similar spot


----------



## Willd (8 Jun 2021)

😊 Yes. I definitely prefer going the opposite direction, down either of the hills in Priors Marston 

I don't have a suitable picture at the minute, so @Dogtrousers can have a go if he likes, for coming a very close second  I'll return shortly once I have a suitably fiendish one


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jun 2021)

Willd said:


> 😊 Yes. I definitely prefer going the opposite direction, down either of the hills in Priors Marston
> 
> I don't have a suitable picture at the minute, so @Dogtrousers can have a go if he likes, for coming a very close second  I'll return shortly once I have a suitably fiendish one


What an absolute gentleman you are @Willd 

Here's one I prepared earlier ...




_
Name that road!_


----------



## ClichéGuevara (8 Jun 2021)

Yaaay, I've got one....Warter, warter everywhere...

https://www.google.com/maps/@53.942...4!1saXkeH1dUCuZIuiHYUz6Dfw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jun 2021)

Well, that didn't last long!

Over to you @ClichéGuevara


----------



## ClichéGuevara (8 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, that didn't last long!
> 
> Over to you @ClichéGuevara



As he was sporting previously, and I have nothing prepared, I'll hand this to @Willd to post his fiendish one.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Jun 2021)

Willd said:


> It's the road out of Priors Marston towards Helidon
> 
> View attachment 592845



Damn, I have ridden that road in both directions many times and did not recognise it at all. I had to go and check it out on my Strava heatmap to be sure.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Jun 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Damn, I have ridden that road in both directions many times and did not recognise it at all. I had to go and check it out on my Strava heatmap to be sure.


To be fair the tower is only about a third the size of Emley moor so easily missed


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> To be fair the tower is only about a third the size of Emley moor so easily missed


I blame my head down, arse up approach, trying to hang on riding buddy's wheels.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> To be fair the tower is only about a third the size of Emley moor so easily missed


I thought it was very prominent when I cycled down there, which is why I made sure that it and its sister tower were in the SV picture - they were the main clue.

Funny you should mention the Emley Moor mast though... I pointed it out in the distance to people on my forum walk a few weekends ago. Despite being a massive mast on a big hill, we can't actually get a signal in the steep-sided valleys round here. We have local booster stations to fill in the blind spots. (The local transmitters don't provide a full Freeview service, which is rather annoying - they only do 'Freeview Lite'. I went for Freesat instead.)

Other clues in my original picture... The farmyard on the left. The small pond down to the right - you can't really tell how big it is, but it looks like it is water. The main clue apart from the towers was that it is on a small hill above a large flattish area.

I was going to mention that I had just passed through a small village and had climbed a short, steep hill.

If nobody had got it from that I was going to mention cycling from one sister's house to the other's but not mention where they lived. (I have mentioned both locations many times on the forum.) Final clue would have been to say it was a ride from Coventry to Towcester. It wouldn't take long to spot it on an OS map then.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jun 2021)

in a bizarre case of threads converging, there was a clue on another thread
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-water-tower-baggers-thread.274734/page-7


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> in a bizarre case of threads converging, there was a clue on another thread
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-water-tower-baggers-thread.274734/page-7


Ha ha! I've added a photo of the Emley Moor mast over there. I took a photo there many years ago, but I can't find it so I used one from Wikipedia instead.


----------



## Aravis (10 Jun 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> As he was sporting previously, and I have nothing prepared, I'll hand this to @Willd to post his fiendish one.


I think @Willd's post implies he'll come back _when_ he has something suitably fiendish, something I look forward to greatly.

At the moment I'm feeling a sense of loss.


----------



## Willd (10 Jun 2021)

Yes, I need to get out there & find a suitable location  , in the meantime I'm sure someone else has something in reserve


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jun 2021)

Ok here's and easy one to get things rolling again...


----------



## Aravis (10 Jun 2021)

A hill I attempted to ride up on my heavy three-speed on one of the hottest days of 1976. It didn't end well...

Whipsnade:


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jun 2021)

@Aravis that was astonishingly quick. All I see is a road with a big fence by it.


----------



## Aravis (10 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Aravis that was astonishingly quick. All I see is a road with a big fence by it.


I think the road might have been used before in this thread, which probably helped be to think of it.

The fence looks pretty heavy duty, but not maximum security. So a zoo is a strong contender, more so than a prison or a secret establishment. It also looks like chalk downland, suggesting that it could be Whipsnade. And I remember my suffering all those years ago very clearly.

I have a good one, I think, but I'll try to wait for confirmation.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jun 2021)

yes its Whipsnade / Bison hill. I even included a bit of the chalk Lion , and I thought the fence was a good clue - I think its its just an extra overflow fence in case something breaches the inner stuff, as that is just a field adjoining the road.





It is also one of those Hills that if you ride up it you don't forget it. 

@*Dogtrousers*
I think like a lot of these entries, if you've ridden the road you can dredge it out of your memory very quickly , if not then its a more forensic trawl of google maps/ street view


----------



## Aravis (10 Jun 2021)

The next one then. I don't think we've strayed into this area very often.

I rode this once, and it's a thoroughbred. Rather than an unsatisfactory Street View image, I've nicked a much better picture from the 'net. There didn't seem to be any copyright statement but naturally I'll acknowledge the website - after it's been solved, obviously.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2021)

I am checking an area that might fit the bill. I don't know if I am anywhere near your scene, but what I am looking at is wonderful and will definitely be somewhere for a future cycling holiday!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> yes its Whipsnade / Bison hill. I even included a bit of the chalk Lion , and I thought the fence was a good clue - I think its its just an extra overflow fence in case something breaches the inner stuff, as that is just a field adjoining the road.
> View attachment 593173
> 
> 
> ...


That fence is designed to keep things/people out. Note the overhang is on the outside, not the inside.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2021)

Aravis said:


> A hill I attempted to ride up on my heavy three-speed on one of the hottest days of 1976. It didn't end well...
> 
> Whipsnade:
> 
> View attachment 593163



Bugger I knew this one immediately but was outdoors getting some exercise in.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2021)

I'm sure that I went to Whipsnade zoo as a child. Is it on rolling hills, and are there chunks of flint lying about on the hillsides?

If so, then that is where we stopped for a school picnic. A teacher was describing how Stone Age man made axe heads out of flint. I picked up 2 big pieces, cracked them together, and almost sliced a thumb off with the razor sharp edge I produced!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sure that I went to Whipsnade zoo as a child. Is it on rolling hills, and are there chunks of flint lying about on the hillsides?
> 
> If so, then that is where we stopped for a school picnic. A teacher was describing how Stone Age man made axe heads out of flint. I picked up 2 big pieces, cracked them together, and almost sliced a thumb off with the razor sharp edge I produced!



It is edge of Chilterns near Dunstable Downs. So think South Downs like but much less traffic.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jun 2021)

By dint of some outrageous cheating





Nick of the Balloch Ayrshire

Scotland - Google Maps

@Aravis mentioned he'd pinched his picture from the web so I did a reverse image search on it. I feel a bit ashamed.

It looks utterly glorious

The original is here https://www.ayrshirescotland.com/barr-walking-routes.html

I'm sure Ayrshirescotland.com won't mind as I'm sure it's inspired a number of us to visit.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jun 2021)

I'll go ahead and post the next one because I know I'm right due to my utterly shameful cheating, for which @ColinJ may well ban me from the thread - so I'll get this in quickly.






Name that road!


----------



## BrumJim (10 Jun 2021)

First guess, Chesil Beach.
Here


----------



## BrumJim (10 Jun 2021)

Another easy one:


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jun 2021)

BrumJim said:


> First guess, Chesil Beach.
> Here


Bang on. The little square blip in the middle is Abbotsbury Abbey.

11 minutes is actually a long time for one of mine.

Over to you @BrumJim


----------



## swansonj (10 Jun 2021)

BrumJim said:


> First guess, Chesil Beach.
> Here


You've got quicker fingers than me, I was back and forth on street view trying to find the right layby....


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jun 2021)

swansonj said:


> You've got quicker fingers than me, I was back and forth on street view trying to find the right layby....


I was still rueing how close i'd been in ayrshire, albeit following a false lead.


----------



## Willd (10 Jun 2021)

Welland Viaduct?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2021)

I can't get the exact view of the latest one, but it is looking very like Welland Viaduct in Rutland, taken from the B672?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2021)

Aaaaargggggggggggggggggh!


----------



## BrumJim (10 Jun 2021)

Ooh, very close, but @Willd gets it.

Commiserations, @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2021)

Ha ha. I thought about making a 'holding post' - "_I think it might be Welland Viaduct. Looking for exact location_", that type of thing.

I cycled there on one of the Rutland forum rides. It's an impressive structure that sticks in the mind; even my forgetful one!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2021)

Oh, and the area that I was looking in for Aravis's road (which turned out to be in Ayrshire) was Shropshire. I was looking at some lovely roads in the area round Church Stretton.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, and the area that I was looking in for Aravis's road (which turned out to be in Ayrshire) was Shropshire. I was looking at some lovely roads in the area round Church Stretton.


That's the joy of this thread. Even if you're totally wrong you can discover some great places to ride on Streetview.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's the joy of this thread. Even if you're totally wrong you can discover some great places to ride on Streetview.


Funnily enough, that was exactly what I was thinking at the time! I haven't been to Shropshire but I will do my best to have a trip there one day.


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2021)

Another view of Charwelton BT tower from Upper Shuckburgh, oddly enough this one isn't on Streetview


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2021)

Willd said:


> Another view of Charwelton BT tower from Upper Shuckburgh, oddly enough this one isn't on Streetview
> 
> View attachment 593432


Very nice, but we want you to show us a road and _ask_ us where it is, not _tell_ us!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

Whilst you're waiting


----------



## T4tomo (13 Jun 2021)

George and his wife Deborah?


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jun 2021)

whilst the foreground is littered, its not littered with clues.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jun 2021)

There is what looks like a dry stone wall, which rules out the South East and much of the Midlands.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jun 2021)

Not limestone , so rules out White Peak and Dales


----------



## swansonj (14 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> There is what looks like a dry stone wall, which rules out the South East and much of the Midlands.


I have a dry stone wall (albeit in my back garden and built specially to our instructions). 

Swansonj-in-Leatherhead


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jun 2021)

its also looks bit moorland / uplandy behind the wall, in that its not straight into a grazing field.


----------



## figbat (14 Jun 2021)

There’s obviously equine activity nearby - a yard or bridleway. It doesn’t look like Lambourn - what does Newmarket look like?


----------



## BrumJim (14 Jun 2021)

figbat said:


> There’s obviously equine activity nearby - a yard or bridleway. It doesn’t look like Lambourn - what does Newmarket look like?


Nothing like that. Firstly Newmarket is way flatter than that - the elevation shown would be described as a mountain by the locals. And no chance that expensive race horses would be allowed to trot along the road in Newmarket. It is all very, very centred around the horses there.
(could be wrong, though)


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2021)

If I were you, I'd look in the Halifax/Bradford area.

Classic lurks around there and that is what our local walls look like. I know much (though not _ALL_) of this side of Halifax so if I had to hazard a guess I'd say from 5 km W of Halifax to 10 km E, and 10 km N and S... -ish?!


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If I were you, I'd look in the Halifax/Bradford area.
> 
> Classic lurks around there and that is what our local walls look like. I know much (though not _ALL_) of this side of Halifax so if I had to hazard a guess I'd say from 5 km W of Halifax to 10 km E, and 10 km N and S... -ish?!


What are these strange units you use?


An estate agent puts a nearby "house" as 26 miles away.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> What are these strange units you use?


Those would be the units that had already been in use by scientists for over 170 years when I was taught them at school over half a century ago...


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Those would be the units that had already been in use by scientists for over 170 years *when I was taught them at school over half a century ago*...


They tried that with me, didn't like them. Decided to stick with the older system.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2021)

@classic33 - I suggest that you get back on Street view and post another picture from somewhere nearby with something that can give us a better clue. A tower, building, geographical feature etc.?

I don't think we will identify that without more clues, ideally pictures. This is in the Photo Gallery sub-forum, after all!


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2021)

From a bit further back.






There's a secret base nearby.
T4tomo, not litter notepad and case.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (16 Jun 2021)

I'm pretty sure I've found the lights in the background, but can I heck make them fit with the rest of it. 

Which probably means I'm miles out.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Jun 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I'm pretty sure I've found the lights in the background, but can I heck make them fit with the rest of it.
> 
> Which probably means I'm miles out.


bear in mind that isn't a street view photo, different lenses make things look different.

I assume this "secret" base isn't marked on any maps for obvious reasons of secrecy? so whilst we have a better photo, We arent much further forward


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I assume this "secret" base isn't marked on any maps for obvious reasons of secrecy?


Not necessarily a valid assumption. This isn't always the case


----------



## ClichéGuevara (17 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> bear in mind that isn't a street view photo, different lenses make things look different.
> 
> I assume this "secret" base isn't marked on any maps for obvious reasons of secrecy? so whilst we have a better photo, We arent much further forward



Haruumph, I was sure it was Menwith Hill, but there's no bendy bits of road going over a bridge. 

I bet the same people sold them the lighting columns though.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

StreetView picture, and she's on her own in this one.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Jun 2021)

so we have a set of rugby posts in what appears to be an overgrown field, with some floodlights beyond (another sports installation?)
a good line of pylons for the pylon spotter nerds to identify 
a house on the left which may or may not have a caravan parks near it, approaching a sharp-ish LH bend,
possibly gorse bush, indicating close to moorland / reasonable altitude.
and like Cliche - I cant see anything likely at Menwith Hill, which came up as secret base top search


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2021)

Ah, there _ARE_ pylons... I was looking in a few places but thought that there ought to be pylons in the picture so gave up there. I'll go back and look harder!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> so we have a set of rugby posts in what appears to be an overgrown field, with some floodlights beyond (another sports installation?)
> *a good line of pylons for the pylon spotter nerds to identify*
> a house on the left which may or may not have a caravan parks near it, approaching a sharp-ish LH bend,
> possibly gorse bush, indicating close to moorland / reasonable altitude.
> and like Cliche - I cant see anything likely at Menwith Hill, which came up as secret base top search


L6 D & L6 D30


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jun 2021)

I had a snoop around GCHQ Scarborough, (with my collar turned up and my hat pulled down over my eyes). No luck


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2021)

Here's a clue... There is a Sky dish on one building. They point 28 degrees east of south, which means that the road is headed roughly north!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

Let's move this on a bit...

Is it somewhere in the area below? (If it _isn't _then I don't have a clue and have been wasting my time!)







If it _IS _but we don't get it in the next 24 hours, I'll shrink the area and ask again!


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Let's move this on a bit...
> 
> Is it somewhere in the area below? (If it _isn't _then I don't have a clue and have been wasting my time!)
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

Ah, then I _will _persist!!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Here's a clue... There is a Sky dish on one building. They point 28 degrees east of south, which means that the road is headed roughly north!


Actually, more like NE?


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jun 2021)

Norland road!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Norland road!


Aaargh - well done!

I checked Moor Bottom Lane, which is parallel to it but does not have the LH bend. Why did I not check Norland Rd! I must have got distracted. At least my amended road direction was right...

And I was also right with my original guess for the area. 

I hadn't mentioned it, but I was guessing an elevation of 200-250m, which turned out to be right too (it is roughly 230m). It was obviously elevated, but didn't look like the higher hills round here.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jun 2021)

I've just been following pylons around Halifax for several days... sure I'd skimmed over that area before, but missed it. 

I need to go out for a while, will post something later


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jun 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I've just been following pylons around Halifax for several days



Blimey, I always thought they were stationary!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

When I spotted the satellite dish I looked up what direction they point in. Unfortunately, I miscalculated... For some reason, I was thinking that 28 degrees E of S was SE, rather than almost SSE. That made me initially look for roads heading N. I realised my mistake earlier today which meant the road was actually heading more like NE.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Norland road!


Over to you then.


----------



## T4tomo (18 Jun 2021)

What was the secret base nearby?


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jun 2021)

Let's see if this can beat @classic33's five day teaser (is that a record)... or maybe it'll be another named in under 30 mins?






_name that road!_


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jun 2021)

Booth Road Waterfoot

Booth Rd
https://maps.app.goo.gl/4gE3RsuggLUzHH5z7


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jun 2021)

You must be a local?

your turn!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

Impressive!

I have ridden up that a few times but I didn't recognise it.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Impressive!
> 
> I have ridden up that a few times but I didn't recognise it.


I deliberately cropped the most of the_ Jolly Sailor_ pub sign out... but had i left it in, it may have only taken 9 minutes to solve instead of 10


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I deliberately cropped the most of the_ Jolly Sailor_ pub sign out... but had i left it in, it may have only taken 9 minutes to solve instead of 10


I would have found it in 2 or 3 minutes - it is the nearest one to you that Google comes up with!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

I just noticed something... There are a lot of bungalows, presumably many of them occupied by elderly people who struggle with stairs (suggested by the road sign warning of slow-moving OAPs). Only thing is... how do they get up that steep hill on foot!


----------



## T4tomo (18 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just noticed something... There are a lot of bungalows, presumably many of them occupied by elderly people who struggle with stairs (suggested by the road sign warning of slow-moving OAPs). Only thing is... how do they get up that steep hill on foot!


They don't, they are all in the Jolly Sailors!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> They don't, they are all in the Jolly Sailors!


They have to come out _eventually_!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jun 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> You must be a local?
> 
> your turn!



Not at all - it was the pub sign wot did it.

Without the "JO" I'd have been completely lost. 

Googled "Jolly pub" and looked for a matching image.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jun 2021)

OK, I think this may be a very easy photo, but it required a lot of effort to get it!









_Name that road!_


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

It has to be the view looking *NW from the top of the Trough of Bowland climb*?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It has to be the view looking *NW from the top of the Trough of Bowland climb*?
> 
> View attachment 594537



Yes indeed. I suspected you might be first to it. A favourite of ours, starting and finishing at the rather wonderful Aspinall Arms, which features a beer garden bordering the Ribble which it's hard to imagine being bettered anywhere in the land. 

Your turn


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

I've been away for a couple of hours. I'm surprised that @MontyVeda didn't beat me to it!

Ok, here you go... (I have painted out some giveaway signs in the gap between two of the bikes)






_Name That Road!_


----------



## robjh (19 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've been away for a couple of hours. I'm surprised that @MontyVeda didn't beat me to it!
> 
> Ok, here you go... (I have painted out some giveaway signs in the gap between two of the bikes)
> 
> ...


It's Beeston Castle in Cheshire, from the west. I'll post the precise link later.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

robjh said:


> It's Beeston Castle in Cheshire, from the west. I'll post the precise link later.


He shoots... 







_... HE SCORES!!! _

Photo taken on one of my long Cheshire forum rides. That is _Littgull_ standing on the left, and _skudupnorth_ on the right.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

I could point out that it is "_Name That Road_", not "_Name That Adjacent Ruined Castle_" but that would be silly!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just noticed something... There are a lot of bungalows, presumably many of them occupied by elderly people who struggle with stairs (suggested by the road sign warning of slow-moving OAPs). Only thing is... how do they get up that steep hill on foot!



Hannah stair lift


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Hannah stair lift


Or Stannah hair lift!


----------



## robjh (19 Jun 2021)

robjh said:


> It's Beeston Castle in Cheshire, from the west. I'll post the precise link later.


Corner of Crimes Lane and Tattenhall Lane






In fact @ColinJ has rather spoilt my plans for name that road, as I had been planning to show this picture




but you'd all get it now.

Please note : this is NOT my picture for the next challenge!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

robjh said:


> Corner of Crimes Lane and Tattenhall Lane
> View attachment 594610
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yours is a better picture! My phone's camera is very hit and miss, but I can't be bothered to carry my Canon compact camera on rides.


----------



## robjh (19 Jun 2021)

Name that road!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2021)

North Wales?


----------



## robjh (19 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> North Wales?


No. A bit early for other clues though.


----------



## swansonj (19 Jun 2021)

First thought was the Howgill Fells. But I've just done a very pleasant Streetview circumnavigation of the Howgills and can't make it match.


----------



## robjh (19 Jun 2021)

swansonj said:


> First thought was the Howgill Fells. But I've just done a very pleasant Streetview circumnavigation of the Howgills and can't make it match.


I can see why you thought that, but no it's not. But I find that all the virtual touring you do in looking for clues on this thread can give some great inspiration for real rides one day.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

robjh said:


> I can see why you thought that, but no it's not. But I find that all the virtual touring you do in looking for clues on this thread can give some great inspiration for real rides one day.


I was surprised (when looking for Classic's recent road) how nice some of the hilly lanes above Halifax and Bradford look! I normally steer clear of built-up areas but I might venture a little closer to explore some of them.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Here's a few more photos from the album which may help you get the general area
> 
> I used to think the two on the right was Llandudno, but I'm not so sure now
> View attachment 579963
> ...


Penllech Beach, Conwy.
Which may cut down the number of stations, which may not all be passenger.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

Reservoir being fed by at least one source. Possibly a second beyond & below it.

Road is wrong for the A58


----------



## robjh (22 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Reservoir being fed by at least one source. Possibly a second beyond & below it.
> 
> Road is wrong for the A58


Are you still talking about my picture in #2863? I wouldn't be so sure about reservoirs, and keep going north!


----------



## BrumJim (22 Jun 2021)

robjh said:


> Are you still talking about my picture in #2863? I wouldn't be so sure about reservoirs, and keep going north!


Definitely Scotland. Although Scotland is a big place. Highlands rather than Lowlands or Borders, I would guess.


----------



## robjh (22 Jun 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Definitely Scotland. Although Scotland is a big place. Highlands rather than Lowlands or Borders, I would guess.


Yes, definitely one of those three!


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Jun 2021)

robjh said:


> Yes, definitely one of those three!


It's not the Borders. But that does still leave the rest of the southern uplands, lowlands and highlands.


----------



## robjh (22 Jun 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> It's not the Borders. But that does still leave the rest of the southern uplands, lowlands and highlands.


We're narrowing it down now. I wouldn't go too far north in your search.


----------



## Aravis (22 Jun 2021)

The B740 heading north from Sanquhar, just beyond the point where the Cog Burn joins the Crawick Water:







I thought from the start it looked like the Southern Uplands; the exchange above gave me the confidence to look a little harder.


----------



## robjh (22 Jun 2021)

Aravis said:


> The B740 heading north from Sanquhar, just beyond the point where the Cog Burn joins the Crawick Water:
> 
> View attachment 595256
> 
> ...


Great stuff @Aravis , over to you


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Jun 2021)

Aravis said:


> The B740 heading north from Sanquhar, just beyond the point where the Cog Burn joins the Crawick Water:
> 
> View attachment 595256
> 
> ...


Rats. I thought it was Lanarkshire around Wanlockhead but the tarmac is the wrong colour, so tried the Dumfriesshire side of the Dalveen and Mennock passes before work got in the way.


----------



## Aravis (22 Jun 2021)

Time's a bit pressing, so I'll resort to Street View again. This should be findable, but I won't leave you _up in the air_ too long:


----------



## robjh (22 Jun 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Rats. I thought it was Lanarkshire around Wanlockhead but the tarmac is the wrong colour, so tried the Dumfriesshire side of the Dalveen and Mennock passes before work got in the way.


You were just one valley away. I was staying near Wanlockhead at the time and rode back up the Mennock pass.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Jun 2021)

Aravis said:


> Time's a bit pressing, so I'll resort to Street View again. This should be findable, but I won't leave you up in the air too long:
> 
> View attachment 595269


down road heading toward Portishead, at a guess.

I'd check the map but my tea'll go cold.

edit... totally wrong!


----------



## robjh (23 Jun 2021)

Aravis said:


> Time's a bit pressing, so I'll resort to Street View again. This should be findable, but I won't leave you _up in the air_ too long:
> 
> View attachment 595269


I was looking along the A48 north of the Severn,but can't find anything like this either


----------



## Aravis (24 Jun 2021)

It's not the land of St George, but it could possibly be his road.


----------



## swansonj (24 Jun 2021)

I give you _St George's Road_, in _Ayr_ (Air).





Yeah, that's a perfect match, that is.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

Aravis said:


> Time's a bit pressing, so I'll resort to Street View again. This should be findable, but I won't leave you _up in the air_ too long:
> 
> View attachment 595269


Is that a Boundary Stone or Milestone to the right of the street name sign.


----------



## Aravis (24 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is that a Boundary Stone or Milestone to the right of the street name sign.


If I'm looking at the right thing, it turns out to be this:


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jun 2021)

Yuk. Nasty potholes.

Incidentally I initially had a brief look around the coast road around Ayr which looked promising-ish. But no luck.


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Jun 2021)

It reminds me of the A9 along the Cromarty Firth, but it's not that either.

Are those pavements at the side of the road or Northern Irish style hard shoulders?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2021)

Aravis said:


> If I'm looking at the right thing, it turns out to be this:
> 
> View attachment 595483


Way before then, and just before the gate on the left. There's a large, upright stone.


----------



## Aravis (25 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Way before then, and just before the gate on the left. There's a large, upright stone.


Sorry, but I can't see what you're referring to.

This view may help. There are a couple of birds which narrow the area of search a lot. It may be my imagination, but I think you can just glimpse the open sea in the distance:







Edit: it may be just one bird - images could have been joined together making it look like two. But when I look again I'm not completely sure.


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Jun 2021)

At last I've got one!!





A2 Northern Ireland between Derry / Londonderry and Limavady.

I'll post the next one later, I'd better take a work break.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jun 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> At last I've got one!!
> View attachment 595691
> 
> 
> ...


well done, I'd looked a a couple of the N irish "inlets" or whatever they are called, but hadn't worked out there was an airport up by that one.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jun 2021)

I went to a wedding in Limavady about 30 years ago. I'm surprised I didn't recognise it.

(edit ... Good clues @Aravis I appreciate them in retrospect)


----------



## Aravis (25 Jun 2021)

Well done @Mr Celine 



T4tomo said:


> well done, I'd looked a a couple of the N irish "inlets" or whatever they are called, but *hadn't worked out there was an airport up by that one.*


As it happens, neither had I...


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jun 2021)

Aravis said:


> Well done @Mr Celine
> 
> 
> As it happens, neither had I...


was that not the *air* clue then?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2021)

Aha! I think that is our first road in Northern Ireland?

I don't have OS maps for NI so that would explain why my OS map search wasn't helping!



T4tomo said:


> was that not the *air* clue then?


_up in the air =_ Up in (above?) Eire?


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't have OS maps for NI so that would explain why my OS map search wasn't helping!


Strictly speaking, nor does anyone else, what with the OS having stopped mapping Northern Ireland in 1922 for some mysterious reason or other. The OSNI ceased to exist in 2008 too ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordnance_Survey_of_Northern_Ireland ), replaced by an executive agency of a department, which all sounds very dull and lacks the gravitas of the Ordnance Survey :-\


----------



## Aravis (25 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> was that not the *air* clue then?


_Up in the Air_ is a George *Clooney* film, and is the one I could most easily absorb into a sentence.



Dogtrousers said:


> I went to a wedding in Limavady about 30 years ago. I'm surprised I didn't recognise it.


I hope you took your bike. There is some great cycling in the area:






Crossing from Donegal to Antrim, why would one take the A2 rather than the awesome R238 (check it out on Street View) and the Foyle ferry? Quite possibly there was no such thing in 1985, and it was worth braving the centre of Londonderry for the ride over the double-decker bridge. Happy days.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jun 2021)

Aravis said:


> _Up in the Air_ is a George *Clooney* film


that flew over my head


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Jun 2021)

One of mine, so season and perspective are different from the google streetcar image. Hopefully not too big a handicap.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2021)

The "Nineteenth" in the distance?
One of these dots.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2021)

Aravis said:


> _Up in the Air_ is a George *Clooney* film, and is the one I could most easily absorb into a sentence.
> 
> 
> I hope you took your bike. There is some great cycling in the area:
> ...


Clooney, a village in County Clare, a mile from Spancilhill.


----------



## swansonj (28 Jun 2021)

Are the area clear of forestry on the hillside and the patterns on it just a random consequence of normal forestry commission activities, or could anything be deduced from them? 
(I know the answer is the former, but I'm clutching at straws by hoping the latter)


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Jun 2021)

The berm on the left looks manmade, like a disused railway line, which lead me to thinking that it's somewhere near Dalrymple/Dalmellington but none of the terrain thereabouts is fully forested.

Going by feel alone I'd say that this is in Argyll, or more specifically Cowal, but none of the other clues point to that.


----------



## slow scot (28 Jun 2021)

Is it the road north out of Innerleithen?


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Jun 2021)

slow scot said:


> Is it the road north out of Innerleithen?


Nice work. I would never have found that in a million years. It's clear that I need to go explore the Borders.


----------



## Mr Celine (28 Jun 2021)

I think it's par for the course to post a Google street view link. 

But @slow scot has it anyway, it's the B709 where it bisects Innerleithen Golf Course.


----------



## slow scot (29 Jun 2021)

It’s a lovely ride up and out of the village; the golf course was a help in getting it.
Please could someone jump in and post a new road as I have no camera or photos to post.
I will not insist on another Scottish road, though that would be nice!!
This is a great thread.


----------



## figbat (29 Jun 2021)

slow scot said:


> It’s a lovely ride up and out of the village; the golf course was a help in getting it.
> Please could someone jump in and post a new road as I have no camera or photos to post.
> I will not insist on another Scottish road, though that would be nice!!
> This is a great thread.


Ok, fastest fingers first:


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jun 2021)

figbat said:


> Ok, fastest fingers first:
> View attachment 596354



I think it’s here

https://goo.gl/maps/BAFZjuMko1SWJ9M66


----------



## figbat (29 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I think it’s here
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/BAFZjuMko1SWJ9M66


Yep. This was the site of my first ‘pitstop’ during my recent, first ever imperial century completed around Oxfordshire on my home brew gravel bike.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jun 2021)

figbat said:


> Yep. This was the site of my first ‘pitstop’ during my recent, first ever imperial century completed around Oxfordshire on my home brew gravel bike.



Heading out for a lunchtime ride. I will look for a suitable photo of a road after I’ve returned and had lunch etc.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jun 2021)

slow scot said:


> It’s a lovely ride up and out of the village; the golf course was a help in getting it.
> Please could someone jump in and post a new road as I have no camera or photos to post.
> I will not insist on another Scottish road, though that would be nice!!
> This is a great thread.


had my planned Newcastle to Edinburgh coast & castles gone ahead in May I would have ridden that road, but as it was we went to peak district instead, as couldn't trust Ms Sturgeon to let us into the country!


----------



## robjh (29 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I think it’s here
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/BAFZjuMko1SWJ9M66


How did you get that? I looked at the picture and thought that's another 'could be anywhere' one


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jun 2021)

robjh said:


> How did you get that? I looked at the picture and thought that's another 'could be anywhere' one


well bar the sign for a bridleway to Moreton and a guide to the radius around Moreton to look and the bend in the road!!


----------



## figbat (29 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> well bar the sign for a bridleway to Moreton and a guide to the radius around Moreton to look and the bend in the road!!


When I took the picture I deliberately left the bridleway sign in, to offer a clue to the location of an otherwise-unplaceable road. I thought that there might be more than one Moreton to at least offer a little detective work but I knew it would go quickly.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jun 2021)

robjh said:


> How did you get that? I looked at the picture and thought that's another 'could be anywhere' one



Bridleway sign, sharp bend signs, double white line, poster‘s location, and radius as above. Right time to look for a road.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jun 2021)

Here you go.


----------



## Aravis (29 Jun 2021)

Potton, Cambridgeshire. Manor Farm Road.

Edit: I meant Waresley. Rushing to get something out of the oven.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.1...4!1s7PVmvnet2SnO3mXKbyXsKw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jun 2021)

Aravis said:


> Potton, Cambridgeshire. Manor Farm Road.
> 
> Edit: I meant Waresley. Rushing to get something out of the oven.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.1...4!1s7PVmvnet2SnO3mXKbyXsKw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



Correct, passed on a 200km audax last year.


----------



## Aravis (29 Jun 2021)

Another street view image; this time it's captured a cyclist who was riding a DiY 200k Audax:


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jun 2021)

Possibly rugby posts on the skyline at the left?


----------



## Aravis (29 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Possibly rugby posts on the skyline at the left?


That feature is approximately 2km away.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jun 2021)

Aravis said:


> That feature is approximately 2km away.


Ah. Googles "oversized rugby posts"

Thinks. Possibly oversized rugby posts that hold up a bridge. Hmmm


----------



## Edwardoka (29 Jun 2021)

Ableton Lane, Severn Beach. I found our audaxer
https://goo.gl/maps/MZboak5B21tJHUy69


----------



## Edwardoka (29 Jun 2021)

I have edited this old photo of mine to make it a bit more difficult by blurring the road signs and cropping it. Good luck!


----------



## Aravis (29 Jun 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Ableton Lane, Severn Beach. I found our audaxer


Indeed. Here's a closer view of the cyclist, also showing both sets of rugby posts. Sadly his handsome face has been blurred out. 






The latest picture might need clues, but I have a few thoughts...


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jun 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> View attachment 596508
> 
> 
> I have edited this old photo of mine to make it a bit more difficult by blurring the road signs and cropping it. Good luck!


Indeed, right in the spirit of the game to leave no hint whatsoever as to where it might be.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

I have no idea where that is, but the overtaking lane and repeated blanked out signs suggest perhaps an escape lane on the descent?

A list of such is here, but I for one lack the time to go through them all. 

And I'm probably wrong anyhow!

https://www.sabre-roads.org.uk/wiki/index.php?title=Escape_lane


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Jun 2021)

Without wanting to give too much away, I will say that the blurred out signs do not exist on the latest streetview imagery. If people think I'm being a git I'll upload an uncropped version, it's meant to be fun, after all.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> If people think I'm being a git



This is a feature, not a bug. 

Of course they think you're a git. This is the internet. The whole point is to feel smug and superior, convinced that others are gits whilst I, roubaixtuesday, am a lone voice of sanity and decorum amongst the savages.



Edwardoka said:


> I'll upload an uncropped version



Or you could make like @Aravis and instead post obscure cryptic clues that even after explanation make not sense?

[I will hold a grudge until my dying day over LLB, @Aravis ]

.....................................................................
And finally, to help you savages _this post is tongue in cheek and not meant seriously!!!_


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> [I will hold a grudge until my dying day over LLB, @Aravis ]


That was an excellent clue! Top quality esoterica Very probably his best in fact.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> That was an excellent clue! Top quality esoterica Very probably his best in fact.



I viewed Ben Lawyers from every conceivable angle as a result...


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Jun 2021)

Couple of clues, since it was the shadows that led me to work out the road orientation in @Aravis' screenshot.

1. The photo was taken at noon on the 12th August.
2. If I'd taken it 6 years, a day and an hour earlier it would have looked very different indeed.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2021)

I know it isn't my turn, but my next road will be so difficult that you will need a year or two of extra time for your searches. Work on it as a background task...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Couple of clues, since it was the shadows that led me to work out the road orientation in @Aravis' screenshot.
> 
> 1. The photo was taken at noon on the 12th August.
> 2. If I'd taken it 6 years, a day and an hour earlier it would have looked very different indeed.



That's a reference to the total eclipse 1999.

So we know the road is headed ~East, was taken in 2005 and has been modified in some way since.

We can conclude from this...

ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WHATEVER!!!!


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I know it isn't my turn, but my next road will be so difficult that you will need a year or two of extra time for your searches. Work on it as a background task...
> 
> View attachment 596634


Cheeky git 

Ok, here's the full image.




(The crisp packet was not mine.)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

You're a soft touch @Edwardoka , some people hold out for days before giving clues.

Do I get a consolation prize for the escape lane?


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> We can conclude from this...
> 
> ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WHATEVER!!!!


An eastbound road with an escape lane in the 1999 path of totality isn't exactly nothing 


roubaixtuesday said:


> You're a soft touch @Edwardoka , some people hold out for days before giving clues.
> 
> Do I get a consolation prize for the escape lane?


Yes of course, it was an excellent observation that severely narrows down the possibilities which is why I blurred the signs in the first place.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

A9 Ballinluig


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> *path of totality*



Aha!



Edwardoka said:


> Yes of course



What do I get, O most sagacious Doge?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

A390 heading east into Lostwithiel, Cornwall


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Aha!


Curses, tricked!



roubaixtuesday said:


> What do I get, O most sagacious Doge?


I have revoked your prize for tricking me into revealing the answer to my clue that you had already done 99% of the work on


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

I'm wrong about Lostwithiel, of course. Posted in sudden excitement as the only listed escape lane in Cornwall heading east.

On streetview, it appears to be designed for Tonka toy trucks rather than actual ones - very odd!


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> A9 Ballinluig


No, although you get 0.25 points as this trip did involve briefly riding on the A9.



roubaixtuesday said:


> A390 heading east into Lostwithiel, Cornwall


No, although you get 0.75 points as this trip did involve travelling through Lostwithiel.
And yeah, that is less an escape lane and more a "bisect your car on the crash barrier" lane.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

Et Voila!

Part of Devon was in the path of totality, incl Dartmouth













https://www.google.com/maps/@50.353...0SD1kXbc8IixQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i40


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Jun 2021)

Correct!

The photo I took was at the junction about 2/3rds of the way up - deceptively steep for a main road.
Devon is an evil place for fat cyclists.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Devon is an evil place for fat cyclists.



Whilst Devon is not somewhere I've ever ridden a bike, I do not doubt your Dogesome's characterisation!

And the A9 to Lostwithiel tour sounds like a most excellent jaunt - I presume LEJOG?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

OK, so happy memories of a _Long _descent, Streetview image:






_
Name that road!_

I suspect this will be fast, fingers on buzzers...


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Whilst Devon is not somewhere I've ever ridden a bike, I do not doubt your Dogesome's characterisation!
> 
> And the A9 to Lostwithiel tour sounds like a most excellent jaunt - I presume LEJOG?


T'other way round, yeah, though Dartmouth is a long way off the beaten JOGLE route, i was riding to a friend's place in South Devon for a half rest day and some fluid recovery (beer)


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I know it isn't my turn, but my next road will be so difficult that you will need a year or two of extra time for your searches. Work on it as a background task...
> 
> View attachment 596634


Station Road, Topsham


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Station Road, Topsham


No, it's clearly College Way, Dartmouth. I'd recognise that hatching and cats eyes anywhere.

As for @roubaixtuesday's image, no idea. the emphasis on *long* descent is certainly a clue. Worth looking at a list of the longest climbs in the UK.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

It's the *Long* Mynd

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.5...4!1s_DxJCGedC-ytCNpc_kjoAw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

I'll go straight ahead as I'm confident I'm right.

I thought I'd "Do an @Aravis " and post a picture of which I don't know the location myself. If it doesn't work/proves impossible then I'll just let someone else have a go. *Edit. It wasn't a good idea so I've posted a replacement below.*

This picture is taken from a recent Cycling Weekly. The original image was on a 2x3 inch glass plate negative.

It's from the Tour of Britain, 1954 They don't say where it is but they do give us the route and it has an unusual background so may be recognisable.

_The 1954 route travelled north from Great Yarmouth to Glasgow then south via Morecambe and Llandudno to Torquay. The race then headed eastwards via Bournemouth to finish in London.

Leading is Len Jackson of Ellis-Briggs Cycles in a four man team that included a young Brian Robinson and what looks like a rider from each France and Italy and one from BSA Cycles._


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'll go straight ahead as I'm confident I'm right.



*Dog*gone, you are!

Memories of a happy day out with my then 14yo.

A very welcome descent after the climb of Asterton Bank. My word!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

A bit of googling gives more detail on the route:
Great Yarmouth - Lincoln - Manchester - Harrogate - Whitley Bay - Glasgow - Morecambe - Prestatyn - Llandudno - Wolverhampton - Weston Super Mare - Torquay - Bournemouth - London
http://www.tour-racing.co.uk/html/1954_tour_of_britain.html
http://www.tour-racing.co.uk/html/1954_tour_of_britain_2.html


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'll go straight ahead as I'm confident I'm right.
> 
> I thought I'd "Do an @Aravis " and post a picture of which I don't know the location myself. If it doesn't work/proves impossible then I'll just let someone else have a go.
> 
> ...


Where's the railway line headed.
Despite the rural look of the place, possibility of trolley buses in the area.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (1 Jul 2021)

I'm going to have a guess that it's the Pontsticill Reservoir.

Here's why.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I'm going to have a guess that it's the Pontsticill Reservoir.


Could be. That railway embankment/viaduct looks like it could be single track, and there's a single track railway there. But I can't pin down that viaduct/embankment on the map. (Edit: And the video is 1952, and the pic is 1954) Edit edit. Or at least it's _probably_ 1954, As @Aravis says, it wasn't labelled, and the chap who found it worked out that it was 1954,


----------



## Aravis (1 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Or you could make like @Aravis and instead post obscure cryptic clues that even after explanation make not sense?
> 
> [I will hold a grudge until my dying day over LLB, @Aravis ]
> 
> ...





roubaixtuesday said:


> I viewed Ben Lawyers from every conceivable angle as a result...



Should I bother entering the photo challenge this month?


----------



## figbat (1 Jul 2021)

It looks like the sun is quite high and they are heading directly towards it, so approximately north south.


----------



## Aravis (1 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Could be. That railway embankment/viaduct looks like it could be single track, and there's a single track railway there. But I can't pin down that viaduct/embankment on the map.


From what I can gather, the guy who found the photograph deduced that it was the 1954 ToB by matching names written on the slides against start lists. Lets hope he is correct.

They're heading south in what looks like the middle of the day. Given the landscape it surely has to be around the middle of either stage 6, 7, or 9. Possibly 11 if it went via Exmoor.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Jul 2021)

I imagine it looks slightly different now on street view


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

OK maybe that wasn't such a great idea. Here's one that I took in 2017. I think there is plenty to think about here and if not I have good clues.


----------



## Aravis (1 Jul 2021)

Was the latest one taken on that 400k Audax you enjoyed so much?

I'll carry on looking for the 1954 one anyway. I've taken a copy of the picture in case your post should disappear.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (1 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> OK maybe that wasn't such a great idea. Here's one that I took in 2017. I think there is plenty to think about here and if not I have good clues.
> View attachment 596845



It's foggy, so I'm going for the Cambrideshire/Suffolk border, because it was foggy when I went there a few years ago.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> Was the latest one taken on that 400k Audax you enjoyed so much?
> 
> I'll carry on looking for the 1954 one anyway. I've taken a copy of the picture in case your post should disappear.


Rough route map


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

Its not on an Audax. But it is an organised ride.
There's a geographical (if that's the right word) reason for the must/fog.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Its not on an Audax. But it is an organised ride.
> There's a geographical (if that's the right word) reason for the must/fog.


You were in a valley, temperature inversion area.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You were in a valley, temperature inversion area.


No, definitely not a valley. Very very flat


----------



## robjh (1 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> OK maybe that wasn't such a great idea. Here's one that I took in 2017. I think there is plenty to think about here and if not I have good clues.
> View attachment 596845


Here?





Raspberry Hill Lane (why 'Hill'?) near Iwade, just outside Sittingbourne. Been for a night-ride or two that way, and even experienced the fog!

In fact I was there on 8th April 2017 - I wonder if @Dogtrousers was too?


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

robjh said:


> Here?
> View attachment 596855
> 
> 
> Raspberry Hill Lane (why 'Hill'?) near Iwade, just outside Sittingbourne. Been for a night-ride or two that way, and even experienced the fog!


Bang on.

I've been down there a couple of times with mist hanging over the marshes.
My picture was taken on a Friday Night Ride to Whitstable

The marshes were where Pip encountered Magwitch in Great Expectations, so my Magwitch clue goes unused.


----------



## robjh (1 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bang on.
> 
> I've been down there a couple of times with mist hanging over the marshes.
> My picture was taken on a Friday Night Ride to Whitstable
> ...


Snap. I may have been on the same ride, or another that year.
This is a picture I took on that ride, a bit earlier before dawn but with the same fog


----------



## robjh (1 Jul 2021)

Next one : no clues this time, there's enough in the picture


----------



## Aravis (1 Jul 2021)

@robjh I think that's Swarkestone Bridge heading north on the A514.

If I'm right I'm donating the next go to @ColinJ.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

It's tremendously similar to the Medway Bridge in Yalding, but closer examination shows it isn't that. Also similar (but less so) to another bridge further downstream on The Medway.


----------



## Mr Celine (1 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> OK maybe that wasn't such a great idea. Here's one that I took in 2017. I think there is plenty to think about here and if not I have good clues.
> View attachment 596845


FFS gies a chance with the other one!
It's the A72 about a mile West of Peebles. The Neidpath Viaduct in the background is still there.
I'm on my hols and can't link to street View from my phone, or upload a pic of mine of the viaduct.


----------



## robjh (1 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> @robjh I think that's Swarkestone Bridge heading north on the A514.
> 
> If I'm right I'm donating the next go to @ColinJ.


Yes you're right, it's Swarkestone causeway, crossing the Trent floodplain south of Derby


----------



## Tribansman (1 Jul 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> FFS gies a chance with the other one!
> It's the A72 about a mile West of Peebles. The Neidpath Viaduct in the background is still there.
> I'm on my hols and can't link to street View from my phone, or upload a pic of mine of the viaduct.


You mean here?
https://maps.app.goo.gl/43ot6uiifXtcRoPN8

Amazing get that, you should def get the next go!


----------



## Mr Celine (1 Jul 2021)

Does this link work?
A72
https://maps.app.goo.gl/8eZF1jtroJzj4EjT7

Edit: This would be stage 5 Whitley Bay to Glasgow, heading south west in that photo.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> *Does this link work?*
> A72
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/8eZF1jtroJzj4EjT7
> 
> Edit: This would be stage 5 Whitley Bay to Glasgow, heading south west in that photo.


Yes


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jul 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> FFS gies a chance with the other one!
> It's the A72 about a mile West of Peebles. The Neidpath Viaduct in the background is still there.
> I'm on my hols and can't link to street View from my phone, or upload a pic of mine of the viaduct.


Sorry, I was probably a bit hasty in giving up on the mystery picture. I should never underestimate the incredible road finding powers on CC. So apologies again - that was a brilliant bit of spotting.

I'm afraid this may have messed things up on the thread. @Aravis got the last one (the bridge), but donated it to @ColinJ Meanwhile @Mr Celine got my previous, abandoned, one. 

So whose go is it? There's only one way to find out ...


----------



## T4tomo (2 Jul 2021)

Given Aravis wants nowt to do with it, ColinJ has done nowt to earn it and Mr Celine has just got the get of the century, then it should be Mr Celine....


----------



## Aravis (2 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> *Given Aravis wants nowt to do with it*, ColinJ has done nowt to earn it and Mr Celine has just got the get of the century, then it should be Mr Celine....


I wouldn't put it quite like that! My reason for nominating @ColinJ was that I'm hoping to see what lies behind the teaser a few pages back. 

@Mr Celine clearly has the next turn on merit. I thought @Dogtrousers should have had more confidence in the archive photo. I think they work well, and that was a really good one. But I did wonder whether the railway might have been the one that used to pass through Kielder and could well have disappeared under water long ago.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> My reason for nominating @ColinJ was that I'm hoping to see what lies behind the teaser a few pages back.


Sorry, it was a joke based on the degree of difficulty of some very undistinctive-looking roads posted in the thread. I had just clipped a section out of a photo from a day or two earlier!

I wasn't trying to muscle in...


----------



## T4tomo (2 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry, it was a joke based on the degree of difficulty of some very undistinctive-looking roads posted in the thread. I had just clipped a section out of a photo from a day or two earlier!
> 
> I wasn't trying to muscle in...


Name that cat's-eye! Its a whole new thread..


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Name that cat's-eye! Its a whole new thread..


That was Tiddles. It's what he would have wanted.


----------



## Aravis (2 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry, it was a joke based on the degree of difficulty of some very undistinctive-looking roads posted in the thread. I had just clipped a section out of a photo from a day or two earlier!
> 
> I wasn't trying to muscle in...


Nice one Colin. Hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Given Aravis wants nowt to do with it, ColinJ has done nowt to earn it and Mr Celine has just got the get of the century, then it should be Mr Celine....


If you can hold on until tomorrow, or more likely Sunday, I'll post the next one then.


----------



## Mr Celine (3 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> ...Mr Celine has just got the get of the century, then it should be Mr Celine....


Hardly. It's a road I've driven numerous times and one I cycle on occasionally, being part of some longer loops from Celine Towers. 
As soon as I saw the viaduct in the background I recognised the location, despite the changes in the tree plantations. 

Opened in 1864 by the Caledonian Railway the viaduct is on a curve and has eight skewed ashlar masonry spans. In the days before computers or calculators planning and setting out the individual stones must have been a nightmare. Because of the curve on the bridge the skew increases towards the north bank of the river, so no two stones are likely to be the same. 
Here's some photos of mine from 2014.

From the deck, looking up to the A72 running between the two fields, where the TOB photo was taken from -





From river level, looking downstream (east) -





Some fabulously skilled masonry -





At the east end of the viaduct the line went into a tunnel which was closed off after the line shut in the fifties. At the time I took these photos it had been unofficially reopened, but I didn't have a torch with me and due to the curve of the line continuing into the tunnel it is very dark. 
It's apparently possible to cycle through it (with lights) and there are plans to surface it and make it part of the Tweed Cycleway, which is a signposted route from Biggar to Berwick. 

Apologies for the thread drift, I'll post a mystery road tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Celine (4 Jul 2021)

OK, after @Dogtrousers blast from the past we're going _back to the future _here. To do that you'll need the appropriate transport, but the 'i' version and with a slightly modified rear end. When you get here, you can go in two opposite directions.






Name that road!


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jul 2021)

I think I understand the hints, but google maps is refusing cough up and road names that match...


that bit of red insulation tape is doing my head in too


----------



## swansonj (6 Jul 2021)

I _thought_ I understood the hints too, but Google only seems to offer pizza establishments in France...


----------



## swansonj (6 Jul 2021)

It was variants of DeLirean that got me to pizza joints in France


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2021)

I tried a variant and it took me to Russia!


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I tried a variant and it took me to Russia!


I got as far as Uruguay...


----------



## Buck (6 Jul 2021)

New to this thread so hopefully I’ve got the idea / rules?

is it near Deloraine Burn Near Selkirk?


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jul 2021)

Buck said:


> New to this thread so hopefully I’ve got the idea / rules?


It certainly looks that way, await mr celine's confirmation and then it will be your turn to provide the clues...


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Jul 2021)

Buck said:


> New to this thread so hopefully I’ve got the idea / rules?
> 
> is it near Deloraine Burn Near Selkirk?


Beginners luck 

B7009 Ettrickdale road. The farm sign says 'east and west Deloraine' hence you can go in both directions.
I was just about to add another cryptic clue, but no need to now.

It's over to you @Buck for the next one.


----------



## Buck (6 Jul 2021)

Beginners Luck indeed!

OK here goes.

This was from a recent ride and the starting clue is


Spoiler: click for more



that it is in the Yorkshire Dales.


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Jul 2021)

Cam Gill Road, about 50m above the steep bit of Park Rash. looking towards Kettlewell.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.1...4!1sizXHd89Okc543zy0w9V9XQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Buck (6 Jul 2021)

Bingo ! Clearly too easy but a lovely view down the dale regardless. Over to you @Sea of vapours


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Jul 2021)

I'll post something this evening. That was certainly at the easier end of the spectrum, especially if you're local !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2021)

Everything is easy if you are local to a posted road


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Everything is easy if you are local to a posted road


Oh I don't know. I've failed to recognise plenty of roads far closer to me that that!

Anyway, I'd contend that this is middling difficulty; and 'local' would be a very relative concept. Highly distinctive though.






Name that road!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2021)

I recognised Park Rash instantly. I have only ridden up it once, but it isn't something easily forgotten, even by someone with a memory as poor as mine!


----------



## robjh (7 Jul 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Oh I don't know. I've failed to recognise plenty of roads far closer to me that that!
> 
> Anyway, I'd contend that this is middling difficulty; and 'local' would be a very relative concept. Highly distinctive though.
> 
> ...


It has a big North Pennines vibe, and there has been mining there - maybe lead mining. But I don't know where it is.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jul 2021)

I was thinking a butter tub for the limestone feature on right.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I was thinking a butter tub for the limestone feature on right.


Do 'butter tubs' appear anywhere other than Butter Tubs (between Hardraw and Thwaite)?

From what I remember of my accidental suicide attempt *** at Butter Tubs, the terrain is more rugged there.




*** I thought it was a good idea to hop off my bike, clamber over a fence, and pee into a Butter Tub. _Seriously!  _Allow me to confirm that damp limestone, cycling shoes, and sheer drops into a foul pit of darkness are _NOT _a good combination...


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Jul 2021)

As far as I know, the only geographical feature called 'buttertub(s)' is the Buttertubs Pass, and it's not that. Shockingly, it's not even in Yorkshire! It is, however, somewhere in the bit of England which is not Yorkshire.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2021)

I thought that it would be _Buttertubs _rather than _Butter Tubs_ but the words are split on the OS map. I think I will switch back to one word anyway, because it looks better!

Well, it is a big clue knowing that we can eliminate Yorkshire. Here's another clue - it has hills!


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Jul 2021)

The only place I can find it as two words is on the OS map. Clearly, it must have been once, when it was coined, but no longer. 

I think that *is* a pretty big clue. And I've eliminated Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland too. Nor is it Surrey.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

Has Robin Hood any part to play in this.


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Has Robin Hood any part to play in this.


Not that I'm aware of.

This seems to be more difficult than I intended. I'll see if I can think of a clue that doesn't give it away too much.


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Jul 2021)

A couple of clues then:
- I had to check carefully which county that point is in and it's Cumbria; 
- the circular feature is man-made.


----------



## Aravis (8 Jul 2021)

The implication that it's near the Cumbrian border was really helpful:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.5...4!1sQmqikrHhZsZjISs_-gx08g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656







The Shot Moss road (B6276) looking towards Kirkby Stephen. I road I have ridden.


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Jul 2021)

Correct. I thought a few people would actually recognise it, what with it being a notable route.


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Jul 2021)

Dammit beat me by five minutes!


----------



## Aravis (8 Jul 2021)

Here is the next one. Street View will be of limited assistance here, but I think it's findable.

I intend to be out most of tomorrow on a ride, so when you've solved it feel free to go on with the next.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2021)

In @Sea of vapours last one what was the man made circular feature?


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Jul 2021)

According to the OS map, they are disused [mine] shafts. You can see them as circles to the west of the road in this extract from the area.


----------



## swansonj (9 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> Here is the next one. Street View will be of limited assistance here, but I think it's findable.
> 
> I intend to be out most of tomorrow on a ride, so when you've solved it feel free to go on with the next.
> 
> View attachment 597991


So this is straightforward. We simply get a list of UK dams and reservoirs and check them one by one. Simples.

BuckinghamshireFoxcote Reservoir, north of BuckinghamWeston Turville Reservoir, between Weston Turville and WendoverCambridgeshireGrafham WaterCheshireBollinhurst ReservoirBosley Reservoir, BosleyHorse Coppice ReservoirLamaload Reservoir, east of MacclesfieldRidgegate Reservoir and Trentabank Reservoir, south-east of MacclesfieldSutton Reservoir, south of MacclesfieldCornwallArgal and College Reservoirs, FalmouthBoscathnoe Reservoir, PenzanceBussow Reservoir, St IvesCargenwen ReservoirColliford Lake, Bodmin MoorCrowdy Reservoir, Bodmin MoorDrift Reservoir, PenzancePorth Reservoir, NewquaySiblyback Lake, Bodmin MoorStithians ReservoirUpper Tamar Lake (Devon and Cornwall)County DurhamBalderhead ReservoirBlackton ReservoirBurnhope ReservoirDerwent ReservoirGrassholme ReservoirHisehope ReservoirHurworth Burn ReservoirHury ReservoirSelset ReservoirSmiddy Shaw ReservoirTunstall ReservoirWaskerley ReservoirCumbriaBorrans Reservoir, north of Windermere (town)Castle Carrock ReservoirChapelhouse Reservoir, south-east of UldaleCow Green Reservoir east of Dufton FellDubbs Reservoir, north of Windermere (town)Ennerdale WaterFisher Tarn east of KendalHarlock Reservoir, Pennington Reservoir, Poaka Beck Reservoir west of the town of UlverstonHaweswater ReservoirHayeswaterKentmere ReservoirKillington ReservoirMeadley Reservoir, by Flat Fell, Ennerdale, CumbriaSimpson Ground Reservoir, east of Newby BridgeThirlmereWet Sleddale ReservoirDerbyshireButterley ReservoirCodnor ReservoirCarsington WaterCombs ReservoirErrwood ReservoirFernilee ReservoirForemark ReservoirHurst ReservoirKinder ReservoirLinacre ReservoirsUpper ReservoirMiddle ReservoirLower ReservoirLongdendale Chain of reservoirsArnfield ReservoirHollingworth Reservoir now drained and a nature reserveBottoms ReservoirValehouse ReservoirRhodeswood ReservoirTorside ReservoirWoodhead ReservoirLoscoe DamMossy Lea ReservoirOgston ReservoirStaunton Harold ReservoirSwineshaw Reservoir (Derbyshire)Toddbrook ReservoirUpper Derwent ValleyLadybower ReservoirDerwent Reservoir with BirchinleeHowden Reservoir Eastern half is in Sheffield (South Yorkshire)Upper Swineshaw Reservoir (Derbyshire)DevonAvon Dam ReservoirBurrator ReservoirChallacombe/Bray ReservoirButter Brook ReservoirDarracott ReservoirFernworthy ReservoirGammaton ReservoirsHolywell ReservoirJennetts ReservoirKennick ReservoirLower Tamar LakeMelbury ReservoirMeldon ReservoirRiver Tavy ReservoirRoadford LakeSlade ReservoirSquabmoor reservoirTottiford ReservoirTrenchford ReservoirUpper Tamar Lake (Devon and Cornwall)Venford ReservoirWheal Jewell ReservoirWistlandpound ReservoirEast SussexArlington ReservoirDarwell ReservoirPowdermill ReservoirEssexAbberton ReservoirArdleigh ReservoirHanningfield ReservoirGloucestershireDowdeswell ReservoirWitcombe ReservoirGreater ManchesterBolton:Belmont ReservoirBryan Hey ReservoirDean Mills ReservoirHigh Rid ReservoirLower Rivington ReservoirRumworth Lodge ReservoirUpper Rivington ReservoirBuryLowercroft ReservoirManchester, Bolton and Bury Reservoir (Elton Reservoir)Manchester:Gorton ReservoirsHeaton Park ReservoirOldham:Ashworth Moor ReservoirBesom Hill ReservoirBlack Moss Reservoir (Greater Manchester)Brownhouse Wham ReservoirBrushes Clough ReservoirCastleshaw ReservoirChew_ReservoirCrook Gate ReservoirDiggle ReservoirDovestones ReservoirDowry ReservoirGreenfield ReservoirHamer Pasture ReservoirNew Years Bridge ReservoirReadycon Dean ReservoirStrinesdale ReservoirYeoman Hey ReservoirRochdale:Ashworth Moor ReservoirBlackstone Edge ReservoirChelburn ReservoirGreenbooth ReservoirHanging Lees ReservoirHollingworth LakeKitcliffe ReservoirLight Hazzles ReservoirLower Chelburn ReservoirNaden Reservoirs (Higher, Middle and Lower)Norman Hill ReservoirOgden ReservoirPiethorne ReservoirRooden ReservoirWatergrove ReservoirTameside:Audenshaw ReservoirsBrushes ReservoirDenton ReservoirsGodley ReservoirHigher Swineshaw ReservoirLower Swineshaw ReservoirSwineshaw ReservoirsWalkerwood ReservoirWigan:Worthington LakesHertfordshireTring ReservoirsKentBough BeechBewl WaterLancashireAnglezarke ReservoirBelmont ReservoirBlack Moss ReservoirsCalf Hey ReservoirCowm ReservoirDelph ReservoirDingle ReservoirFoulridge ReservoirHigh Bullough ReservoirHolden Wood ReservoirJumbles ReservoirLower Rivington ReservoirLower Roddlesworth ReservoirLower Ogden ReservoirRake Brook ReservoirSpring Mill ReservoirSprings ReservoirStocks ReservoirTurton and Entwistle ReservoirUpper Ogden ReservoirUpper Rivington ReservoirUpper Roddlesworth ReservoirWalves ReservoirWard's Reservoir (Blue Lagoon)Watersheddles Reservoir (owned by Yorkshire Water)Wayoh ReservoirYarrow ReservoirLeicestershireBlackbrook ReservoirEyebrook Reservoir (Corby)Cropston ReservoirKnipton ReservoirNanpantan ReservoirSaddington ReservoirStaunton Harold ReservoirSwithland ReservoirThornton ReservoirLincolnshireCovenham ReservoirDenton ReservoirKnipton ReservoirLondonBrent Reservoir (also known as the Welsh Harp)Grand Junction ReservoirStain Hill ReservoirsStoke Newington West ReservoirSunnyside ReservoirThe following reservoirs form the Lee Valley Reservoir Chain.King George's Reservoir, London Borough of Enfield (also known as King George V Reservoir)William Girling Reservoir, London Borough of EnfieldBanbury Reservoir, London Borough of Waltham ForestLockwood Reservoir, London Borough of Waltham ForestHigh Maynard Reservoir, London Borough of Waltham ForestLow Maynard Reservoir, London Borough of Waltham ForestWalthamstow Reservoirs, London Borough of Waltham Forest, five linked numbered reservoirsEast Warwick Reservoir, London Borough of Waltham ForestWest Warwick Reservoir, London Borough of Waltham ForestNorthamptonshireBarby Storage ReservoirBoddington Reservoir, Oxford canal supply reservoir, Upper Boddington[1]Cransley Reservoir (Kettering)Daventry Reservoir in Daventry Country ParkDrayton Reservoir (Daventry)Hollowell reservoir HollowellNaseby Reservoir, Grand Union Canal supply, Naseby[2]Pitsford WaterRavensthorpe ReservoirStanford Reservoir, between Stanford-on-Avon and South KilworthSulby ReservoirSywell ReservoirThorpe Malsor Reservoir (Kettering)Welford ReservoirNorthumberlandBakethin ReservoirCatcleugh ReservoirColt Crag ReservoirFontburnHallington ReservoirsLittle Swinburne ReservoirKielder WaterWhittle DeneNorth YorkshireAngram ReservoirBeaver Dyke ReservoirsChelker ReservoirCod Beck ReservoirElslack ReservoirEmbsay ReservoirFewston ReservoirGouthwaite ReservoirGrimwith ReservoirLaneshaw ReservoirLeighton ReservoirLindley Wood ReservoirLockwood Beck ReservoirLower Barden ReservoirLumley Moor ReservoirMarch Ghyll ReservoirMossy Moor ReservoirOulston ReservoirRoundhill ReservoirScaling Dam ReservoirScar House ReservoirScargill ReservoirSwinsty ReservoirTen Acre ReservoirThornton Steward ReservoirThruscross ReservoirUpper Barden ReservoirWinterburn ReservoirOxfordshireClattercote Reservoir (Banbury)[3]Farmoor Reservoir (Oxford)Grimsbury Reservoir,(Banbury)RutlandRutland WaterShropshireChelmarsh ReservoirKnighton ReservoirSomersetAshford ReservoirBarrow Gurney TanksBlagdon LakeChard ReservoirCheddar ReservoirChew Valley LakeClatworthy ReservoirDurleigh reservoirHawkridge ReservoirLeigh ReservoirLitton ReservoirsLuxhay ReservoirNutscale ReservoirOtterhead LakesSutton Bingham ReservoirWimbleball LakeSouth YorkshireAgden ReservoirBroadstone ReservoirBroomhead ReservoirDale Dyke ReservoirDamflask ReservoirElsecar ReservoirHarthill Reservoir, feeder for the Chesterfield canal[4]Howden Reservoir Western half is in DerbyshireIngbirchworth ReservoirLangsett ReservoirMidhope ReservoirMore Hall ReservoirPebley Reservoir (Sheffield)Redmires ReservoirsRivelin DamsRoyd Moor ReservoirScout Dyke ReservoirSnailsden ReservoirStrines ReservoirUlley ReservoirUnderbank ReservoirWeecher ReservoirWharncliffe ReservoirWindleden ReservoirsWinscar ReservoirWorsbrough ReservoirStaffordshireMain article: List of reservoirs in StaffordshireBathpool Park LakeBelvide ReservoirBetley Hall ReservoirBlithfield ReservoirBromley Mill PoolBrookleys LakeCanwell Estate ReservoirChasewaterGailey ReservoirGap PoolHales Hall PoolHatherton ReservoirHanch ReservoirHolly Bush LakeKnypersley ReservoirMinster PoolRudyard LakeStowe PoolSwinfen LakeTixall Park PoolTrentham Gardens LakeTittesworth ReservoirSurreyBessborough ReservoirIsland Barn ReservoirKing George VI ReservoirKnight ReservoirMolesey ReservoirsQueen Elizabeth II ReservoirQueen Mary ReservoirQueen Mother ReservoirStaines ReservoirsWraysbury ReservoirSuffolkAlton WaterWarwickshireDraycote WaterNapton Reservoir, Grand Union Canal[5]Oldbury ReservoirPackington Lakes, Grand Union CanalShustoke ReservoirsStockton Reservoir, Grand Union CanalWormleighton ReservoirWest MidlandsBartley Reservoir (Birmingham)Brookvale Park Lake (Birmingham)Edgbaston Reservoir (Birmingham)Frankley Reservoir (Birmingham)Lifford Reservoir (Birmingham)Netherton Reservoir, DudleyOlton Reservoir, SolihullPerry Barr Reservoir (covered) (Birmingham)Witton Lakes (Birmingham)see also Elan Valley Reservoirs (Wales) which were built by, and supply, BirminghamWest SussexArdingly ReservoirWeir Wood ReservoirWest YorkshireArdsley ReservoirBaitings ReservoirBilberry ReservoirBlackmoorfoot ReservoirBlack Moss ReservoirBlakeley ReservoirBooth Dean Upper ReservoirBooth Dean Lower ReservoirBooth Wood ReservoirBoshaw Whams ReservoirBrownhill ReservoirButterley ReservoirChelker ReservoirCupwith ReservoirDean Head Upper ReservoirDean Head Lower ReservoirDean Head ReservoirDeer Hill ReservoirDigley ReservoirDoe Park ReservoirEccup ReservoirEldwick ReservoirElslack ReservoirGorple Lower ReservoirGorple Upper ReservoirGraincliffe ReservoirGreen Withens ReservoirHewenden ReservoirHolme Styes ReservoirKeighley Moor ReservoirLeeming ReservoirLeeshaw ReservoirLower Laithe ReservoirMarch Ghyll ReservoirMarch Hey ReservoirMixenden ReservoirOgden ReservoirPanorama ReservoirPonden ReservoirRamsden ReservoirRedbrook ReservoirReva ReservoirRiding Wood ReservoirRingstone Edge ReservoirRyburn ReservoirScammonden ReservoirSilsden ReservoirStubden ReservoirSunnydale ReservoirSwellands ReservoirThornton Moor ReservoirWalshaw Dean ReservoirsWarland Reservoir (Mostly in West Yorkshire, partly in Greater Manchester)Warley Moor ReservoirWeecher ReservoirWessenden ReservoirWessenden Head ReservoirWiddop ReservoirYateholme ReservoirWiltshireWilton Water header reservoir for the Kennet and Avon CanalWorcestershireBittell Reservoirs (Upper and Lower)Tardebigge ReservoirNorthern IrelandCounty DownSilent Valley ReservoirSpelga ReservoirScotlandCity of AberdeenBraeside ReservoirCattofield ReservoirMannofield ReservoirSlopefield ReservoirSmithfield ReservoirAberdeenshireBluehills ReservoirClochandighter ReservoirGarlogie DamInchgarth Reservoir - CultsLoch of AboyneLoch SaughSilver Dam aka Culter Compensation DamAngusBackwater ReservoirBrewlands ReservoirCrombie ReservoirDen of OgilGlenogilKinnaird LakeLedcrieff LochLinrathenLinrathen Clear Water StorageLoch Auchintaple or Auchintaple LochLoch LeeLoch ShandraLong LochMonikie Clear Water BasinMonikie North PondMonikie South (Island) PondPiperdam LochArgyll and ButeAllt na Lairige - Glen FyneArdlussa Fishing Loch - Isle of JuraAsgog Loch - TighnabruaichAucha Lochy - CampbeltownAuchengaich Reservoir - Glen FruinBeochlich - 9 km NW of InverarayBishop's Glen Reservoir (also known as Dunoon Reservoir) - DunoonBlackmill Loch - MinardCam Loch - North KnapdaleCraignafeich Reservoirs - TighnabruaichCrarae Reservoir - MinardCrosshill Loch - CampbeltownCruachan Reservoir - Loch AweDaill Loch - North KnapdaleDhu Loch - ButeFeorlin - MinardGleann Dubh - BarcaldineGleann Loch - North KnapdaleHelensburgh No. 1 Reservoir - HelensburghHelensburgh No. 2 Reservoir - HelensburghKilduskland Reservoir - ArdrishaigKirk Dam - ButeKnockruan Loch - CampbeltownLeorin Loch - Port Ellen, IslayLindowan Reservoir - KilcregganLoch A' Bharain - North KnapdaleLoch A' Chaorainn - South KnapdaleLoch Allan - Port Askaig, IslayLoch a'Mhuillin - North KnapdaleLoch an Add - North KnapdaleLoch an Droighinn - KilchrenanLoch an Sgoltaire - Isle of ColonsayLoch an Torr - Dervaig, Isle of MullLoch Ascog - Isle of ButeLoch Assapol - Bunessan, Isle of MullLoch Awe - part of the Awe hydroelectric schemeLoch Ba - Gruline, Isle of MullLoch Bearnoch - Lochdon, Isle of MullLoch Beinn Uraraidh - Port Ellen, IslayLoch Cam - Bridgend, Isle of IslayLoch Chaorunn - South KnapdaleLoch Ciaran - Clachan, North KintyreLoch Clachaig - North KnapdaleLoch Eck - CowalLoch Fad - ButeLoch Finlas - 4 km SW LussLoch Gearach - Port Charlotte, IslayLoch Glashan - Lochgair, Mid-ArgyllLoch Gleann - ObanLoch Iarnan - Port Ellen, IslayLoch Leacann - FurnaceLoch Lebdgei (Dubh Loch) - North KnapdaleLoch Lebgei - North KnapdaleLoch Na Bric - North KnapdaleLoch na Creige Crainde - North KnapdaleLoch Na Faoilinn - North KnapdaleLoch Na Sreinge - 9 km NE of KilmelfordLoch Nam Ban - Port Askaig, IslayLoch Nam Breac Buidhe - North KnapdaleLoch Nan Torran - South KnapdaleLoch Righeachan - InverarayLoch Skerrols - Bridgend, Isle of IslayLoch Sloy (Reservoir) - 6 km N of ArrocharLoch Tarsan - Glen Lean, CowalLoch Tralaig - KilmelfordLoch Turamin (New Loch) - Isle of ColonsayLoch Uigeadail - Port Ellen, IslayLochan A' Ghurrabain - Tobermory, Isle of MullLochan Duin - North KnapdaleLochan Ghlas - GarelochheadLochan Gleann Astaile - Isle of JuraLochan Lasgainn Mor - KilmelfordLower Glen Shira - 12 km NE of InverarayLuachrach Loch - ObanMain Glen Shira - 13 km NE of InverarayMishnish Lochs - Tobermory, Isle of MullNant Reservoir - KilchrenanOude Reservoir - KilmelfordPowder Mill Dam - TighnabruaichSholum Lochs - Port Ellen, IslayStill Loch - ArdrishaigStrathduie Water - CampbeltownClackmannanshireGartmorn DamDumfries and GallowayCarsfad LochClatteringshaws LochGlenkiln ReservoirKettleton ReservoirBlack Esk DamWinterhope ReservoirCity of DundeeClatto ReservoirEast AyrshireAfton ReservoirCorsehouse ReservoirCraigendunton ReservoirGlenbuck LochLoch FinlasEast DunbartonshireBankell Reservoir - supplies Milngavie water treatment worksCraigmaddie Reservoir - supplies Milngavie water treatment worksMugdock Reservoir - supplies Milngavie water treatment worksEast LothianLammerlochStobshiel ReservoirWhiteadder ReservoirEast RenfrewshireSee also: Dams to Darnley Country ParkBalgray ReservoirLittleton ReservoirRyat Linn ReservoirWaulkmill Glen ReservoirWalton DamGlanderston DamSnypes DamKirkton DamHarelaw Reservoir, Fereneze Golf CourseHarelaw Reservoir, Eaglesham MoorRouken Glen PondCraighall ReservoirCommore DamWhite LochBlack LochBrother LochLittle LochPilmuir ReservoirLoch CraigBennan LochCorsehouse Reservoir (on the border with East Ayrshire)Long LochLoch GoinDunwan LochHigh DamPicketlaw ReservoirCaplaw Dam (on the border with Renfrewshire)Netherplace Reservoir (at the dye works)Glenburn ReservoirCity of EdinburghClubbiedean ReservoirHarlaw ReservoirThreipmuir ReservoirTorduff ReservoirBonaly ReservoirFalkirkFaughlin ReservoirMillhall ReservoirFifeBallo ReservoirClatto ReservoirCameron ReservoirCastlehill ReservoirDrumain ReservoirHoll ReservoirHarperleas ReservoirStenhouse LochCarriston ReservoirDonald Rose ReservoirCarlhurlie ReservoirCity of GlasgowHogganfield LochHighlandBlackwater Reservoir, near KinlochlevenClunas ReservoirLoch BeneveanLoch Laggan and Loch Treig - both part of the Lochaber hydroelectric schemeLoch Monar - part of the Strathfarrar hydroelectric schemeLoch Quoich and Loch Garry - both part of the Glen Garry hydroelectric schemeLoch Loyne and Loch Cluanie - both part of the Glen Moriston hydroelectric schemeLoch Mullardoch - part of the Glen Affric hydroelectric schemeLoch KatrineLoch GlascarnochInverclydeLoch ThomGryffe ReservoirMidlothianEdgelaw ReservoirGladhouse ReservoirGlencorse ReservoirNorth Esk ReservoirRosebery ReservoirLoganlea ReservoirMorayGlenlatterach ReservoirNorth AyrshireAuldmuir ReservoirBarcraigs ReservoirBusbie Muir ReservoirCaaf ReservoirCamphill ReservoirCuffhill ReservoirGlenburn ReservoirKelly ReservoirKnockendon ReservoirKirkleegreen ReservoirMill Glen ReservoirMuirhead ReservoirMunnoch ReservoirOuterwards ReservoirSkelmorlie Lower ReservoirSkelmorlie Upper ReservoirNorth LanarkshireBirkenburnBroadwood LochDaerDalmacoulterForrestburnGlenhove No. 1Glenhove No. 2Hillend LochLilly LochRoughriggStrathclyde ParkTownhead ReservoirWest CorrieOrkneyWideford Hill Reservoir (drained)Stromness WaterworksPerth and KinrossDunalastair WaterLoch Tummel - part of the Tummel Valley hydroelectric schemeLoch Turret Reservoir and Glenturret Dam. Near CrieffLower Glendevon ReservoirUpper Glendevon ReservoirRenfrewshireRowbank ReservoirScottish BordersAlemoor LochBaddinsgill ReservoirFruid ReservoirMegget ReservoirTalla ReservoirWestwater ReservoirShetlandSandy Loch ReservoirSouth AyrshireBradan Service ReservoirCollenanGlendrissaighLoch BradanLoch RiecawrLoch SpallanderLoch SpoutsPenwhappleRaithSouth LanarkshireCamps ReservoirCulter Waterhead ReservoirStirlingCocksburn ReservoirEarlsburn ReservoirNorth Third ReservoirWest DunbartonshireCochno LochJaw ReservoirGreenside ReservoirCarman ReservoirKilmannan Reservoir (on the border with Stirling)Burncrooks Reservoir (on the border with Stirling)West LothianCobbinshaw ReservoirEliburn ReservoirHarperrig ReservoirLochcote ReservoirWestern IslesLoch Mor an Stairr - Isle of LewisRoghadal Reservoir - Isle of HarrisWalesAngleseyLlyn Alaw - water supply to much of north AngleseyLlyn Cefni - water supply to central AngleseyCardiffLlanishen Reservoir - water supply to CardiffLisvane Reservoir - water Supply to CardiffCarmarthenshireUpper and Cwm Lliedi reservoirsLlyn BrianneLlyn y Fan FachUsk ReservoirCeredigionDinas ReservoirTeifi PoolsLlyn TeifiNant y Moch ReservoirConwyLlyn Bodgynydd - supply for the Pandora lead mine (disused)Llyn Brenig - part of Dee Regulation system - also in DenbighshireLlyn Coedty - water supply for Dolgarrog hydroelectric stationLlyn Conwy - water supply for Llanrwst and Betws-y-CoedLlyn Cowlyd - water supply for Conwy and Colwyn Bay and for Dolgarrog hydroelectric stationLlyn Crafnant - water supply for LlanrwstLlyn Dulyn - water supply for LlandudnoLlyn Melynllyn - water supply for LlandudnoLlyn Parc - supply for the Aberllyn mine (disused)Llyn Elsi - water supply for Betws-y-Coed (disused)DenbighshireAled Isaf ReservoirAlwen ReservoirCae Llwyd ReservoirLlyn AledLlyn AlwenLlyn Brenig - part of the River Dee regulation systemLlyn Celyn - part of the River Dee regulation system.Pendinas ReservoirLlyn Tegid (Bala Lake)Nant-y-Ffrith ReservoirTy Mawr ReservoirGwyneddLlyn Anafon - water supply for Llanfairfechan, Dwygyfylchi and PenmaenmawrLlyn Arenig FachLlyn Arenig Fawr - water supply for Bala townLlynnau Barlwyd - supply to Llechwedd slate quarryLlyn Bodlyn - water supply to Barmouth.Llyn Bowydd - supply to the Blaenau Ffestiniog slate quarriesLlyn Cwm Corsiog - supply for Rhosydd slate quarry (disused)Llyn Cwellyn - water supply to Bangor and parts of south AngleseyMarchlyn Mawr - header reservoir for the Dinorwig power station hydroelectric system.Llyn PerisLlyn Padarn - part of the Dinorwig hydroelectric systemLlyn Stwlan - built for the hydroelectric Ffestiniog Power StationLlyn Trawsfynydd - built for the Maentwrog hydroelectric Power StationMerthyr TydfilLlwyn-on ReservoirPontsticill Reservoir, including Pentwyn ReservoirNeath Port TalbotEglwys Nunydd - water supply to Tata Steel Europe steel-works at Port TalbotPembrokeshireBosherston lakes - amenity reservoirLlys-y-Frân ReservoirRosebush ReservoirPowysTaff Fawr reservoirs- a chain of three reservoirs supplying the Rhondda and Taff valley and Cardiff with waterBeacons ReservoirCantref Reservoiralso see Llwyn-on Reservoir in Merthyr TydfilTaff Fechan reservoirs - a chain of four reservoirs also supplying the Taff valley and Cardiff with waterUpper Neuadd ReservoirLower Neuadd ReservoirDoly y gaer ReservoirPontsticill ReservoirElan Valley Reservoirs - a group of reservoirs supplying Birmingham and parts of the West Midlands conurbation with drinking waterClaerwen ReservoirCraig-goch ReservoirPenygarreg ReservoirGarreg-ddu ReservoirCaban-coch ReservoirLake Vyrnwy (Llyn Efyrnwy) - supplies water to the Liverpool areaTalybont ReservoirYstradfellte ReservoirLlyn ClywedogSwanseaCray ReservoirSwansea BarrageTorfaenLlandegfedd Reservoir


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2021)

Hot dam!


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jul 2021)

I'm not 100%, otherwise I'd say I'm damn sure it was the Avon dam,

but it has a road in the bottom, a path up the side and an overflow chute???


----------



## robjh (9 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> Here is the next one. Street View will be of limited assistance here, but I think it's findable.
> 
> I intend to be out most of tomorrow on a ride, so when you've solved it feel free to go on with the next.
> 
> View attachment 597991


Looks like the path on the right is a former tramway built for the construction of the dam, but that was not at all unusual in dams from the 1880s to 1920s. I was thinking Elan Valley but can't find one that matches layout of road, tramway route and dam in the picture.


----------



## Tribansman (9 Jul 2021)

Pretty sure it's the dam at the Grwyne Fawr reservoir in the Brecon Beacons. The track up from the car park. Stunning place.


----------



## Tribansman (9 Jul 2021)

On my visit there, the young Dane who's taken the Euros by storm was on a foreign exchange work experience residential as a security officer


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2021)

swansonj said:


> So this is straightforward. We simply get a list of UK dams and reservoirs and check them one by one. Simples.
> 
> BuckinghamshireFoxcote Reservoir, north of BuckinghamWeston Turville Reservoir, between Weston Turville and WendoverCambridgeshireGrafham WaterCheshireBollinhurst ReservoirBosley Reservoir, BosleyHorse Coppice ReservoirLamaload Reservoir, east of MacclesfieldRidgegate Reservoir and Trentabank Reservoir, south-east of MacclesfieldSutton Reservoir, south of MacclesfieldCornwallArgal and College Reservoirs, FalmouthBoscathnoe Reservoir, PenzanceBussow Reservoir, St IvesCargenwen ReservoirColliford Lake, Bodmin MoorCrowdy Reservoir, Bodmin MoorDrift Reservoir, PenzancePorth Reservoir, NewquaySiblyback Lake, Bodmin MoorStithians ReservoirUpper Tamar Lake (Devon and Cornwall)County DurhamBalderhead ReservoirBlackton ReservoirBurnhope ReservoirDerwent ReservoirGrassholme ReservoirHisehope ReservoirHurworth Burn ReservoirHury ReservoirSelset ReservoirSmiddy Shaw ReservoirTunstall ReservoirWaskerley ReservoirCumbriaBorrans Reservoir, north of Windermere (town)Castle Carrock ReservoirChapelhouse Reservoir, south-east of UldaleCow Green Reservoir east of Dufton FellDubbs Reservoir, north of Windermere (town)Ennerdale WaterFisher Tarn east of KendalHarlock Reservoir, Pennington Reservoir, Poaka Beck Reservoir west of the town of UlverstonHaweswater ReservoirHayeswaterKentmere ReservoirKillington ReservoirMeadley Reservoir, by Flat Fell, Ennerdale, CumbriaSimpson Ground Reservoir, east of Newby BridgeThirlmereWet Sleddale ReservoirDerbyshireButterley ReservoirCodnor ReservoirCarsington WaterCombs ReservoirErrwood ReservoirFernilee ReservoirForemark ReservoirHurst ReservoirKinder ReservoirLinacre ReservoirsUpper ReservoirMiddle ReservoirLower ReservoirLongdendale Chain of reservoirsArnfield ReservoirHollingworth Reservoir now drained and a nature reserveBottoms ReservoirValehouse ReservoirRhodeswood ReservoirTorside ReservoirWoodhead ReservoirLoscoe DamMossy Lea ReservoirOgston ReservoirStaunton Harold ReservoirSwineshaw Reservoir (Derbyshire)Toddbrook ReservoirUpper Derwent ValleyLadybower ReservoirDerwent Reservoir with BirchinleeHowden Reservoir Eastern half is in Sheffield (South Yorkshire)Upper Swineshaw Reservoir (Derbyshire)DevonAvon Dam ReservoirBurrator ReservoirChallacombe/Bray ReservoirButter Brook ReservoirDarracott ReservoirFernworthy ReservoirGammaton ReservoirsHolywell ReservoirJennetts ReservoirKennick ReservoirLower Tamar LakeMelbury ReservoirMeldon ReservoirRiver Tavy ReservoirRoadford LakeSlade ReservoirSquabmoor reservoirTottiford ReservoirTrenchford ReservoirUpper Tamar Lake (Devon and Cornwall)Venford ReservoirWheal Jewell ReservoirWistlandpound ReservoirEast SussexArlington ReservoirDarwell ReservoirPowdermill ReservoirEssexAbberton ReservoirArdleigh ReservoirHanningfield ReservoirGloucestershireDowdeswell ReservoirWitcombe ReservoirGreater ManchesterBolton:Belmont ReservoirBryan Hey ReservoirDean Mills ReservoirHigh Rid ReservoirLower Rivington ReservoirRumworth Lodge ReservoirUpper Rivington ReservoirBuryLowercroft ReservoirManchester, Bolton and Bury Reservoir (Elton Reservoir)Manchester:Gorton ReservoirsHeaton Park ReservoirOldham:Ashworth Moor ReservoirBesom Hill ReservoirBlack Moss Reservoir (Greater Manchester)Brownhouse Wham ReservoirBrushes Clough ReservoirCastleshaw ReservoirChew_ReservoirCrook Gate ReservoirDiggle ReservoirDovestones ReservoirDowry ReservoirGreenfield ReservoirHamer Pasture ReservoirNew Years Bridge ReservoirReadycon Dean ReservoirStrinesdale ReservoirYeoman Hey ReservoirRochdale:Ashworth Moor ReservoirBlackstone Edge ReservoirChelburn ReservoirGreenbooth ReservoirHanging Lees ReservoirHollingworth LakeKitcliffe ReservoirLight Hazzles ReservoirLower Chelburn ReservoirNaden Reservoirs (Higher, Middle and Lower)Norman Hill ReservoirOgden ReservoirPiethorne ReservoirRooden ReservoirWatergrove ReservoirTameside:Audenshaw ReservoirsBrushes ReservoirDenton ReservoirsGodley ReservoirHigher Swineshaw ReservoirLower Swineshaw ReservoirSwineshaw ReservoirsWalkerwood ReservoirWigan:Worthington LakesHertfordshireTring ReservoirsKentBough BeechBewl WaterLancashireAnglezarke ReservoirBelmont ReservoirBlack Moss ReservoirsCalf Hey ReservoirCowm ReservoirDelph ReservoirDingle ReservoirFoulridge ReservoirHigh Bullough ReservoirHolden Wood ReservoirJumbles ReservoirLower Rivington ReservoirLower Roddlesworth ReservoirLower Ogden ReservoirRake Brook ReservoirSpring Mill ReservoirSprings ReservoirStocks ReservoirTurton and Entwistle ReservoirUpper Ogden ReservoirUpper Rivington ReservoirUpper Roddlesworth ReservoirWalves ReservoirWard's Reservoir (Blue Lagoon)Watersheddles Reservoir (owned by Yorkshire Water)Wayoh ReservoirYarrow ReservoirLeicestershireBlackbrook ReservoirEyebrook Reservoir (Corby)Cropston ReservoirKnipton ReservoirNanpantan ReservoirSaddington ReservoirStaunton Harold ReservoirSwithland ReservoirThornton ReservoirLincolnshireCovenham ReservoirDenton ReservoirKnipton ReservoirLondonBrent Reservoir (also known as the Welsh Harp)Grand Junction ReservoirStain Hill ReservoirsStoke Newington West ReservoirSunnyside ReservoirThe following reservoirs form the Lee Valley Reservoir Chain.King George's Reservoir, London Borough of Enfield (also known as King George V Reservoir)William Girling Reservoir, London Borough of EnfieldBanbury Reservoir, London Borough of Waltham ForestLockwood Reservoir, London Borough of Waltham ForestHigh Maynard Reservoir, London Borough of Waltham ForestLow Maynard Reservoir, London Borough of Waltham ForestWalthamstow Reservoirs, London Borough of Waltham Forest, five linked numbered reservoirsEast Warwick Reservoir, London Borough of Waltham ForestWest Warwick Reservoir, London Borough of Waltham ForestNorthamptonshireBarby Storage ReservoirBoddington Reservoir, Oxford canal supply reservoir, Upper Boddington[1]Cransley Reservoir (Kettering)Daventry Reservoir in Daventry Country ParkDrayton Reservoir (Daventry)Hollowell reservoir HollowellNaseby Reservoir, Grand Union Canal supply, Naseby[2]Pitsford WaterRavensthorpe ReservoirStanford Reservoir, between Stanford-on-Avon and South KilworthSulby ReservoirSywell ReservoirThorpe Malsor Reservoir (Kettering)Welford ReservoirNorthumberlandBakethin ReservoirCatcleugh ReservoirColt Crag ReservoirFontburnHallington ReservoirsLittle Swinburne ReservoirKielder WaterWhittle DeneNorth YorkshireAngram ReservoirBeaver Dyke ReservoirsChelker ReservoirCod Beck ReservoirElslack ReservoirEmbsay ReservoirFewston ReservoirGouthwaite ReservoirGrimwith ReservoirLaneshaw ReservoirLeighton ReservoirLindley Wood ReservoirLockwood Beck ReservoirLower Barden ReservoirLumley Moor ReservoirMarch Ghyll ReservoirMossy Moor ReservoirOulston ReservoirRoundhill ReservoirScaling Dam ReservoirScar House ReservoirScargill ReservoirSwinsty ReservoirTen Acre ReservoirThornton Steward ReservoirThruscross ReservoirUpper Barden ReservoirWinterburn ReservoirOxfordshireClattercote Reservoir (Banbury)[3]Farmoor Reservoir (Oxford)Grimsbury Reservoir,(Banbury)RutlandRutland WaterShropshireChelmarsh ReservoirKnighton ReservoirSomersetAshford ReservoirBarrow Gurney TanksBlagdon LakeChard ReservoirCheddar ReservoirChew Valley LakeClatworthy ReservoirDurleigh reservoirHawkridge ReservoirLeigh ReservoirLitton ReservoirsLuxhay ReservoirNutscale ReservoirOtterhead LakesSutton Bingham ReservoirWimbleball LakeSouth YorkshireAgden ReservoirBroadstone ReservoirBroomhead ReservoirDale Dyke ReservoirDamflask ReservoirElsecar ReservoirHarthill Reservoir, feeder for the Chesterfield canal[4]Howden Reservoir Western half is in DerbyshireIngbirchworth ReservoirLangsett ReservoirMidhope ReservoirMore Hall ReservoirPebley Reservoir (Sheffield)Redmires ReservoirsRivelin DamsRoyd Moor ReservoirScout Dyke ReservoirSnailsden ReservoirStrines ReservoirUlley ReservoirUnderbank ReservoirWeecher ReservoirWharncliffe ReservoirWindleden ReservoirsWinscar ReservoirWorsbrough ReservoirStaffordshireMain article: List of reservoirs in StaffordshireBathpool Park LakeBelvide ReservoirBetley Hall ReservoirBlithfield ReservoirBromley Mill PoolBrookleys LakeCanwell Estate ReservoirChasewaterGailey ReservoirGap PoolHales Hall PoolHatherton ReservoirHanch ReservoirHolly Bush LakeKnypersley ReservoirMinster PoolRudyard LakeStowe PoolSwinfen LakeTixall Park PoolTrentham Gardens LakeTittesworth ReservoirSurreyBessborough ReservoirIsland Barn ReservoirKing George VI ReservoirKnight ReservoirMolesey ReservoirsQueen Elizabeth II ReservoirQueen Mary ReservoirQueen Mother ReservoirStaines ReservoirsWraysbury ReservoirSuffolkAlton WaterWarwickshireDraycote WaterNapton Reservoir, Grand Union Canal[5]Oldbury ReservoirPackington Lakes, Grand Union CanalShustoke ReservoirsStockton Reservoir, Grand Union CanalWormleighton ReservoirWest MidlandsBartley Reservoir (Birmingham)Brookvale Park Lake (Birmingham)Edgbaston Reservoir (Birmingham)Frankley Reservoir (Birmingham)Lifford Reservoir (Birmingham)Netherton Reservoir, DudleyOlton Reservoir, SolihullPerry Barr Reservoir (covered) (Birmingham)Witton Lakes (Birmingham)see also Elan Valley Reservoirs (Wales) which were built by, and supply, BirminghamWest SussexArdingly ReservoirWeir Wood ReservoirWest YorkshireArdsley ReservoirBaitings ReservoirBilberry ReservoirBlackmoorfoot ReservoirBlack Moss ReservoirBlakeley ReservoirBooth Dean Upper ReservoirBooth Dean Lower ReservoirBooth Wood ReservoirBoshaw Whams ReservoirBrownhill ReservoirButterley ReservoirChelker ReservoirCupwith ReservoirDean Head Upper ReservoirDean Head Lower ReservoirDean Head ReservoirDeer Hill ReservoirDigley ReservoirDoe Park ReservoirEccup ReservoirEldwick ReservoirElslack ReservoirGorple Lower ReservoirGorple Upper ReservoirGraincliffe ReservoirGreen Withens ReservoirHewenden ReservoirHolme Styes ReservoirKeighley Moor ReservoirLeeming ReservoirLeeshaw ReservoirLower Laithe ReservoirMarch Ghyll ReservoirMarch Hey ReservoirMixenden ReservoirOgden ReservoirPanorama ReservoirPonden ReservoirRamsden ReservoirRedbrook ReservoirReva ReservoirRiding Wood ReservoirRingstone Edge ReservoirRyburn ReservoirScammonden ReservoirSilsden ReservoirStubden ReservoirSunnydale ReservoirSwellands ReservoirThornton Moor ReservoirWalshaw Dean ReservoirsWarland Reservoir (Mostly in West Yorkshire, partly in Greater Manchester)Warley Moor ReservoirWeecher ReservoirWessenden ReservoirWessenden Head ReservoirWiddop ReservoirYateholme ReservoirWiltshireWilton Water header reservoir for the Kennet and Avon CanalWorcestershireBittell Reservoirs (Upper and Lower)Tardebigge ReservoirNorthern IrelandCounty DownSilent Valley ReservoirSpelga ReservoirScotlandCity of AberdeenBraeside ReservoirCattofield ReservoirMannofield ReservoirSlopefield ReservoirSmithfield ReservoirAberdeenshireBluehills ReservoirClochandighter ReservoirGarlogie DamInchgarth Reservoir - CultsLoch of AboyneLoch SaughSilver Dam aka Culter Compensation DamAngusBackwater ReservoirBrewlands ReservoirCrombie ReservoirDen of OgilGlenogilKinnaird LakeLedcrieff LochLinrathenLinrathen Clear Water StorageLoch Auchintaple or Auchintaple LochLoch LeeLoch ShandraLong LochMonikie Clear Water BasinMonikie North PondMonikie South (Island) PondPiperdam LochArgyll and ButeAllt na Lairige - Glen FyneArdlussa Fishing Loch - Isle of JuraAsgog Loch - TighnabruaichAucha Lochy - CampbeltownAuchengaich Reservoir - Glen FruinBeochlich - 9 km NW of InverarayBishop's Glen Reservoir (also known as Dunoon Reservoir) - DunoonBlackmill Loch - MinardCam Loch - North KnapdaleCraignafeich Reservoirs - TighnabruaichCrarae Reservoir - MinardCrosshill Loch - CampbeltownCruachan Reservoir - Loch AweDaill Loch - North KnapdaleDhu Loch - ButeFeorlin - MinardGleann Dubh - BarcaldineGleann Loch - North KnapdaleHelensburgh No. 1 Reservoir - HelensburghHelensburgh No. 2 Reservoir - HelensburghKilduskland Reservoir - ArdrishaigKirk Dam - ButeKnockruan Loch - CampbeltownLeorin Loch - Port Ellen, IslayLindowan Reservoir - KilcregganLoch A' Bharain - North KnapdaleLoch A' Chaorainn - South KnapdaleLoch Allan - Port Askaig, IslayLoch a'Mhuillin - North KnapdaleLoch an Add - North KnapdaleLoch an Droighinn - KilchrenanLoch an Sgoltaire - Isle of ColonsayLoch an Torr - Dervaig, Isle of MullLoch Ascog - Isle of ButeLoch Assapol - Bunessan, Isle of MullLoch Awe - part of the Awe hydroelectric schemeLoch Ba - Gruline, Isle of MullLoch Bearnoch - Lochdon, Isle of MullLoch Beinn Uraraidh - Port Ellen, IslayLoch Cam - Bridgend, Isle of IslayLoch Chaorunn - South KnapdaleLoch Ciaran - Clachan, North KintyreLoch Clachaig - North KnapdaleLoch Eck - CowalLoch Fad - ButeLoch Finlas - 4 km SW LussLoch Gearach - Port Charlotte, IslayLoch Glashan - Lochgair, Mid-ArgyllLoch Gleann - ObanLoch Iarnan - Port Ellen, IslayLoch Leacann - FurnaceLoch Lebdgei (Dubh Loch) - North KnapdaleLoch Lebgei - North KnapdaleLoch Na Bric - North KnapdaleLoch na Creige Crainde - North KnapdaleLoch Na Faoilinn - North KnapdaleLoch Na Sreinge - 9 km NE of KilmelfordLoch Nam Ban - Port Askaig, IslayLoch Nam Breac Buidhe - North KnapdaleLoch Nan Torran - South KnapdaleLoch Righeachan - InverarayLoch Skerrols - Bridgend, Isle of IslayLoch Sloy (Reservoir) - 6 km N of ArrocharLoch Tarsan - Glen Lean, CowalLoch Tralaig - KilmelfordLoch Turamin (New Loch) - Isle of ColonsayLoch Uigeadail - Port Ellen, IslayLochan A' Ghurrabain - Tobermory, Isle of MullLochan Duin - North KnapdaleLochan Ghlas - GarelochheadLochan Gleann Astaile - Isle of JuraLochan Lasgainn Mor - KilmelfordLower Glen Shira - 12 km NE of InverarayLuachrach Loch - ObanMain Glen Shira - 13 km NE of InverarayMishnish Lochs - Tobermory, Isle of MullNant Reservoir - KilchrenanOude Reservoir - KilmelfordPowder Mill Dam - TighnabruaichSholum Lochs - Port Ellen, IslayStill Loch - ArdrishaigStrathduie Water - CampbeltownClackmannanshireGartmorn DamDumfries and GallowayCarsfad LochClatteringshaws LochGlenkiln ReservoirKettleton ReservoirBlack Esk DamWinterhope ReservoirCity of DundeeClatto ReservoirEast AyrshireAfton ReservoirCorsehouse ReservoirCraigendunton ReservoirGlenbuck LochLoch FinlasEast DunbartonshireBankell Reservoir - supplies Milngavie water treatment worksCraigmaddie Reservoir - supplies Milngavie water treatment worksMugdock Reservoir - supplies Milngavie water treatment worksEast LothianLammerlochStobshiel ReservoirWhiteadder ReservoirEast RenfrewshireSee also: Dams to Darnley Country ParkBalgray ReservoirLittleton ReservoirRyat Linn ReservoirWaulkmill Glen ReservoirWalton DamGlanderston DamSnypes DamKirkton DamHarelaw Reservoir, Fereneze Golf CourseHarelaw Reservoir, Eaglesham MoorRouken Glen PondCraighall ReservoirCommore DamWhite LochBlack LochBrother LochLittle LochPilmuir ReservoirLoch CraigBennan LochCorsehouse Reservoir (on the border with East Ayrshire)Long LochLoch GoinDunwan LochHigh DamPicketlaw ReservoirCaplaw Dam (on the border with Renfrewshire)Netherplace Reservoir (at the dye works)Glenburn ReservoirCity of EdinburghClubbiedean ReservoirHarlaw ReservoirThreipmuir ReservoirTorduff ReservoirBonaly ReservoirFalkirkFaughlin ReservoirMillhall ReservoirFifeBallo ReservoirClatto ReservoirCameron ReservoirCastlehill ReservoirDrumain ReservoirHoll ReservoirHarperleas ReservoirStenhouse LochCarriston ReservoirDonald Rose ReservoirCarlhurlie ReservoirCity of GlasgowHogganfield LochHighlandBlackwater Reservoir, near KinlochlevenClunas ReservoirLoch BeneveanLoch Laggan and Loch Treig - both part of the Lochaber hydroelectric schemeLoch Monar - part of the Strathfarrar hydroelectric schemeLoch Quoich and Loch Garry - both part of the Glen Garry hydroelectric schemeLoch Loyne and Loch Cluanie - both part of the Glen Moriston hydroelectric schemeLoch Mullardoch - part of the Glen Affric hydroelectric schemeLoch KatrineLoch GlascarnochInverclydeLoch ThomGryffe ReservoirMidlothianEdgelaw ReservoirGladhouse ReservoirGlencorse ReservoirNorth Esk ReservoirRosebery ReservoirLoganlea ReservoirMorayGlenlatterach ReservoirNorth AyrshireAuldmuir ReservoirBarcraigs ReservoirBusbie Muir ReservoirCaaf ReservoirCamphill ReservoirCuffhill ReservoirGlenburn ReservoirKelly ReservoirKnockendon ReservoirKirkleegreen ReservoirMill Glen ReservoirMuirhead ReservoirMunnoch ReservoirOuterwards ReservoirSkelmorlie Lower ReservoirSkelmorlie Upper ReservoirNorth LanarkshireBirkenburnBroadwood LochDaerDalmacoulterForrestburnGlenhove No. 1Glenhove No. 2Hillend LochLilly LochRoughriggStrathclyde ParkTownhead ReservoirWest CorrieOrkneyWideford Hill Reservoir (drained)Stromness WaterworksPerth and KinrossDunalastair WaterLoch Tummel - part of the Tummel Valley hydroelectric schemeLoch Turret Reservoir and Glenturret Dam. Near CrieffLower Glendevon ReservoirUpper Glendevon ReservoirRenfrewshireRowbank ReservoirScottish BordersAlemoor LochBaddinsgill ReservoirFruid ReservoirMegget ReservoirTalla ReservoirWestwater ReservoirShetlandSandy Loch ReservoirSouth AyrshireBradan Service ReservoirCollenanGlendrissaighLoch BradanLoch RiecawrLoch SpallanderLoch SpoutsPenwhappleRaithSouth LanarkshireCamps ReservoirCulter Waterhead ReservoirStirlingCocksburn ReservoirEarlsburn ReservoirNorth Third ReservoirWest DunbartonshireCochno LochJaw ReservoirGreenside ReservoirCarman ReservoirKilmannan Reservoir (on the border with Stirling)Burncrooks Reservoir (on the border with Stirling)West LothianCobbinshaw ReservoirEliburn ReservoirHarperrig ReservoirLochcote ReservoirWestern IslesLoch Mor an Stairr - Isle of LewisRoghadal Reservoir - Isle of HarrisWalesAngleseyLlyn Alaw - water supply to much of north AngleseyLlyn Cefni - water supply to central AngleseyCardiffLlanishen Reservoir - water supply to CardiffLisvane Reservoir - water Supply to CardiffCarmarthenshireUpper and Cwm Lliedi reservoirsLlyn BrianneLlyn y Fan FachUsk ReservoirCeredigionDinas ReservoirTeifi PoolsLlyn TeifiNant y Moch ReservoirConwyLlyn Bodgynydd - supply for the Pandora lead mine (disused)Llyn Brenig - part of Dee Regulation system - also in DenbighshireLlyn Coedty - water supply for Dolgarrog hydroelectric stationLlyn Conwy - water supply for Llanrwst and Betws-y-CoedLlyn Cowlyd - water supply for Conwy and Colwyn Bay and for Dolgarrog hydroelectric stationLlyn Crafnant - water supply for LlanrwstLlyn Dulyn - water supply for LlandudnoLlyn Melynllyn - water supply for LlandudnoLlyn Parc - supply for the Aberllyn mine (disused)Llyn Elsi - water supply for Betws-y-Coed (disused)DenbighshireAled Isaf ReservoirAlwen ReservoirCae Llwyd ReservoirLlyn AledLlyn AlwenLlyn Brenig - part of the River Dee regulation systemLlyn Celyn - part of the River Dee regulation system.Pendinas ReservoirLlyn Tegid (Bala Lake)Nant-y-Ffrith ReservoirTy Mawr ReservoirGwyneddLlyn Anafon - water supply for Llanfairfechan, Dwygyfylchi and PenmaenmawrLlyn Arenig FachLlyn Arenig Fawr - water supply for Bala townLlynnau Barlwyd - supply to Llechwedd slate quarryLlyn Bodlyn - water supply to Barmouth.Llyn Bowydd - supply to the Blaenau Ffestiniog slate quarriesLlyn Cwm Corsiog - supply for Rhosydd slate quarry (disused)Llyn Cwellyn - water supply to Bangor and parts of south AngleseyMarchlyn Mawr - header reservoir for the Dinorwig power station hydroelectric system.Llyn PerisLlyn Padarn - part of the Dinorwig hydroelectric systemLlyn Stwlan - built for the hydroelectric Ffestiniog Power StationLlyn Trawsfynydd - built for the Maentwrog hydroelectric Power StationMerthyr TydfilLlwyn-on ReservoirPontsticill Reservoir, including Pentwyn ReservoirNeath Port TalbotEglwys Nunydd - water supply to Tata Steel Europe steel-works at Port TalbotPembrokeshireBosherston lakes - amenity reservoirLlys-y-Frân ReservoirRosebush ReservoirPowysTaff Fawr reservoirs- a chain of three reservoirs supplying the Rhondda and Taff valley and Cardiff with waterBeacons ReservoirCantref Reservoiralso see Llwyn-on Reservoir in Merthyr TydfilTaff Fechan reservoirs - a chain of four reservoirs also supplying the Taff valley and Cardiff with waterUpper Neuadd ReservoirLower Neuadd ReservoirDoly y gaer ReservoirPontsticill ReservoirElan Valley Reservoirs - a group of reservoirs supplying Birmingham and parts of the West Midlands conurbation with drinking waterClaerwen ReservoirCraig-goch ReservoirPenygarreg ReservoirGarreg-ddu ReservoirCaban-coch ReservoirLake Vyrnwy (Llyn Efyrnwy) - supplies water to the Liverpool areaTalybont ReservoirYstradfellte ReservoirLlyn ClywedogSwanseaCray ReservoirSwansea BarrageTorfaenLlandegfedd Reservoir


I can remove at least a dozen, without checking, from that list.


----------



## Aravis (10 Jul 2021)

Yes indeed, @Tribansman, that's exactly where it is.

The metalled road in the bottom terminates at the toe* of then dam. I remember there being sanctioned wild camping near the top of the dam, which raised some interesting possibilities (not for me).

Here a a few more images from this stunning place:





















The continuation of the track to the top of the dam can be seen in the bottom picture. It continues to rise gently to a pass at about 690 metres. It looks as though a road could have been constructed - what might have been.

But there are some around here to whom it might appeal as it is.

The dam was completed in 1928, having been built at a high altitude so that it could supply Cardiff efficiently. Poor management of the surrounding land means that the water is now heavily peat-stained, and as it is considered uneconomic to rectify the problem, it is no longer used. 

* The answer to a question on _Pointless_ a little while ago.

Over to @Tribansman.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Jul 2021)

Interesting history that @Aravis and it's a breathtaking place. 

Another street view one from me as I've run out of interesting roads that I have my own pictures of. The weather was exactly like this when I rode it...


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jul 2021)

I'm thinking Scotchland... maybe


----------



## T4tomo (12 Jul 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm thinking Scotchland... maybe


 I was thinking same, but a narrow road near a loch isn't narrowing down the search enough .......


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Jul 2021)

I immediately thought it was one of the islands like Raasay, especially as it looks like there is a rather large boat (ferry?) in the background. This means that it is likely to somewhere in Cornwall - so don't listen to me.


----------



## robjh (12 Jul 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm thinking Scotchland... maybe


Not Wales as the sign would say 'maen pasio'


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jul 2021)

I've found a lot of similar and lovely roads up the west of Scotland, but not that specific passing place....


----------



## slow scot (14 Jul 2021)

Could be the road that descends to Loch Sunart, opposite Strontian. But as @T4tomo says, there are many similar roads.


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Jul 2021)

slow scot said:


> Could be the road that descends to Loch Sunart, opposite Strontian. But as @T4tomo says, there are many similar roads.


Fits two criteria, broken road surface and the flora looks like it matches, but neither of the trips the streetview car made along there were foggy enough.

The problem of course with looking at streetview of the west coast of Scotland is that it has set my wanderlust off something fierce.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jul 2021)

And the season needs to match, autumnal from the shot in question


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Jul 2021)

My brain won't let go of the notion that this is taken from the unnumbered road on the west bank of Loch Awe (not helped by the mist and bare trees in the March 2009 imagery) but the passing signs in this image are rectangular and the ones on that road are diamond-shaped.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> My brain won't let go of the notion that this is taken from the unnumbered road on the west bank of Loch Awe (not helped by the mist and bare trees in the March 2009 imagery) but the passing signs in this image are rectangular and the ones on that road are diamond-shaped.


yes I saw mainly diamond shaped with the odd square one - i think the square ones are newer format - or could mean its in cornwall


----------



## Buck (14 Jul 2021)

I’m more disposed to the Lake District but that’s as far as I’ve got!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2021)

Buck said:


> I’m more disposed to the Lake District but that’s as far as I’ve got!


I've been looking up there. It reminded me of the little lane up to Watendlath above Derwent Water, but no joy...


----------



## swansonj (15 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've been looking up there. It reminded me of the little lane up to Watendlath above Derwent Water, but no joy...


I was going for one of the roads on the east side of Ullswater. I was quite excited when I found square passing place signs. Shame nothing else matches....


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jul 2021)

the dying bracken and the weather in place matches better in the lakes, but the majority of the unmarked roads seem to wave stone walls at the lake side of them

i THINK @Tribansman needs to throw us a clue or two


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2021)

It does have a Lakes vibe but the street view of likely candidates is a different season. I was wondering if that’s a ferry in the picture


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2021)

I see Simon Warren on Twitter has pinched @ColinJ 's idea. I won't clutter the thread up with spurious pictures, but ...


Spoiler




View: https://twitter.com/100Climbs/status/1415618344414232586




Re the current one. It reminds me of Finland, with that long skinny lake. Which it obviously isn't.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jul 2021)

Is Simon Warren flogging another book or summat?


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Jul 2021)

The weather and season does match imagery taken in the lake district in April 2009, but after hours of searching yesterday I've not been able to find any candidates that match the road condition, the telegraph pole, and the boat/island in the distance.
OTOH I have found more candidates for places I want to cycle to


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Tine for @ColinJ to seek out a publisher. A lovingly presented book of climbs and cycling roads, but you have to guess/figure out where they are. You can buy the extra book with clues in too.


Don't give me ideas... 






_Plot That Route! _

Almost impossible if you don't have a clue where it starts, but pretty simple with an OS map if you _do_...


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Jul 2021)

This is a good new game. Here you go:


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2021)

Yes, I had a feeling that you might spot that one!


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, I had a feeling that you might spot that one!


was that called the Buttertub avoidance ride (I do hope I've got that right and don't end up with egg on my face...)


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Jul 2021)

It certainly avoids Buttertubs. Most of the climbs around Buttertubs are notably harder and much nicer roads than Buttertubs though, so that's a very good thing :-)


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> It certainly avoids Buttertubs. Most of the climbs around Buttertubs are notably harder and much nicer roads than Buttertubs though, so that's a very good thing :-)


I've only ridden Buttertubs once and my memory of it has been obliterated by the near-miss when I nearly slipped and fell into one of them! I had thought it was a nice road. What is wrong with it... too busy?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Tine for @ColinJ to seek out a publisher. A lovingly presented book of climbs and cycling roads, but you have to guess/figure out where they are. You can buy the extra book with clues in too.



It could be published with the Times cryptic crossword.


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've only ridden Buttertubs once and my memory of it has been obliterated by the near-miss when I nearly slipped and fell into one of them! I had thought it was a nice road. What is wrong with it... too busy?


Nothing actually wrong with it, it just compares unfavourably with the other crossings between Wensleydale and Swaledale. It's certainly the busiest of the roads around there, yes, but still not 'busy' as such; just busy by Dales standards. Both sides of Oxnop Scar are harder, so are both sides of Fleak Moss, and probably that's true of at least one side of Greets Moss (Grinton); probably both. It seems to have its reputation due to being the major driving route and having a fun name.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jul 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> It certainly avoids Buttertubs. Most of the climbs around Buttertubs are notably harder and much nicer roads than Buttertubs though, so that's a very good thing :-)


Yep still plenty of climbing!! I've only been over that way once, and we did Buttertubs as we were doing some of the prior years TdeF route (also cray and Grinton moor). Didn't see much traffic and thought it was a decent climb, but on researching on this thread, I agree there are some cracking even more minor roads over the top between the valleys too.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Jul 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Interesting history that @Aravis and it's a breathtaking place.
> 
> Another street view one from me as I've run out of interesting roads that I have my own pictures of. The weather was exactly like this when I rode it...
> 
> View attachment 598749


has anyone got this yet?
have we even narrowed it down to England, Scotland or Wales or that other place beyond the Isle of Man?


----------



## Buck (17 Jul 2021)

I think we need a clue to narrow it down. My bet remains on the Lakes. Others were suggesting Scotland but who knows?


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jul 2021)

Getting slightly concerned as to the whereabouts of @Tribansman himself rather than his road... does anyone know him personally?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2021)

Found it... Just doing the screendump!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2021)

*Loch Trool*!


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Loch Trool*!
> 
> View attachment 599676


feck me! I skimmed over lock trool about an hour ago and dismissed it.

Well done!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Getting slightly concerned as to the whereabouts of @Tribansman himself rather than his road... does anyone know him personally?


Hopefully, he has just been busy doing other things for a few days?

I usually wait for confirmation, but since it is clearly right and I have one waiting...

I think this will be instantly recognisable for anybody who has cycled round there, and there are several clues in the picture to help narrow the search for those who haven't!








_3, 2, 1 - GO - Name That Road!_


----------



## Buck (18 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Loch Trool*!
> 
> View attachment 599676


Good work Colin. I would never have got that!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2021)

Buck said:


> Good work Colin. I would never have got that!


I thought that it looked like Scotland so I looked at lochs with singletrack unfenced roads in woodland heading downhill on the RHS of the water.


----------



## Aravis (18 Jul 2021)

@ColinJ your latest one is a view of Bird Rock, near Tywyn in West Wales. I can't see a name for the road.






I camped in the vicinity once with the family, at a rather wild site with excellent river bathing within the boundary.

Bird Rock is so named, I believe, because it retains a nesting colony of cormorants, left over from the time before the river silted up several thousand years ago, leaving them several miles from the sea.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> @ColinJ your latest one is a view of Bird Rock, near Tywyn in West Wales. I can't see a name for the road.
> 
> View attachment 599747
> 
> ...


I had a feeling that you might get it! More a case of 'identify' the road this time... My OS 1:10,000 map doesn't have a name for it either.

I had a holiday in nearby LLwyngwril about 30 years ago. I hired a bike and went out round there. and remembered that hillside being very distinctive.

I can't remember exactly where it was on my route back but there was an exceptionally deceptive road which appeared to be going uphill at about 5% but I was going so fast that I realised it must actually have been slightly downhill!  (It wasn't a monster tailwind - I did end up near enough back at sea level.)

Over to you again...


----------



## Aravis (18 Jul 2021)

Thanks @colin. I've never cycled quite that far north in Wales.

I'll have a look for a good one this evening.


----------



## Aravis (18 Jul 2021)

I think this one should fit the challenge to a T:







Apart from the dust on the image, there's little to give away the vintage. It's actually scanned from a 1969 colour slide.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2021)

I don't know where that road is, but it reminded me of one that I had ridden somewhere round here. It took me a while to work out that I was thinking of Tarn Ln, above Keighley... It has a similar rollercoaster-like surface.


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jul 2021)

I've only ridden two roads so straight and undulating, the Fosse Way and the the B6318 alongside Hadrian's Wall.

Which is handy, because I'm 99% certain it's the B6318 alongside Hadrian's Wall. I haven't found the exact spot yet.


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jul 2021)

Submitted to the council for approval:
https://goo.gl/maps/v2XNEWoMCqnwtEnY6


----------



## Aravis (19 Jul 2021)

Exactly right. @Edwardoka. I fancy that the actual spot is a few hundred yards further back, about here:






Remarkably little change in over 50 years. The expression "to a T" was of course a reference to Once/Twice Brewed. I would have made a bit more of that had it been necessary.

Over to @Edwardoka


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> The expression "to a T" was of course a reference to Once/Twice Brewed. I would have made a bit more of that had it been necessary.


Ah ... "Of course"  I puzzled over that and searched around but didn't get it. Sometimes the picture has to be used to get the clue!


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> Exactly right. @Edwardoka. I fancy that the actual spot is a few hundred yards further back, about here:
> 
> View attachment 599901
> 
> ...


and there was me looking for very straight roads leading towards a golf course somewhere near Kingsclere


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jul 2021)

I don't have many photos of roads that aren't very distinctive. Hopefully this one is obscure enough to be a good challenge.
Name that road!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had a feeling that you might get it! More a case of 'identify' the road this time... My OS 1:10,000 map doesn't have a name for it either.
> 
> I had a holiday in nearby LLwyngwril about 30 years ago. I hired a bike and went out round there. and remembered that hillside being very distinctive.
> 
> ...



Why do you post images of roads (I know) when I’m out on the bike? I’ve climbed at bird rock a few times over the years. We used to call it bird shoot rock for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Loch Trool*!


<Shudder>
Nearly thirty years ago the now Mrs Celine and myself set out to backpack the length of the Southern Upland Way from Portpatrick to Cockburnspath. This is not one of the more popular long distance walks, possibly because the few miles of lovely coastal scenery at the start is followed by interminable dull stretches on tarmac or forest roads. ("I spy with my little eye, something beginning with T...")

After two days I started suffering from terminal blisters. We decided to have a day off by only walking five km to the campsite at Loch Trool and staying there. On the way there was a section of path on a boardwalk through a deeply shady oak wood. Mrs Celine was bouncing along a few paces in front and sending up clouds of flies. Which all headed my direction. And landed on me. Oh f*** they're wasps!! I sprinted past a bemused Mrs Celine and in the process disturbed another two wasp bykes under the boardwalk, which contributed further reinforcements to the angry hoard. I ran half way across the next field before stopping to inspect the dozen or so stings on each leg, whilst the tranquility of the Galloway countryside was disturbed only by Mrs Celine laughing. She had stayed stock still then found another way out of the wood and wasn't stung once. 

Loch Trool itself was delightful. I bathed my aching, stung, blistered feet and legs in its cool waters. We went back to the tent and cooked our dinner. As we started to eat it we were joined by what appeared to be every midge from the western highlands come to Galloway for their summer holidays. With no nearby pub to take refuge in we sat in the zipped up tent from 7pm. 

Next morning was dull, cloudy and very still. Some camping tasks cannot be done from inside a zipped up tent, particularly taking it down and packing it up. The previous evening's midges had returned and been joined by all their friends and relatives for a breakfast feast. 
We set off along a delightful path along the bank of Loch Trool. After five minutes it started to rain and pissed down all day. 

We camped the night in the back garden of a pub in St John's Town of Dalry. 
Next day bus to Ayr, train home to Edinburgh. 

I have never felt the need to walk a long distance path since.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> I don't have many photos of roads that aren't very distinctive. Hopefully this one is obscure enough to be a good challenge.
> Name that road!
> View attachment 599924


Diabaig?

Edit: here
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@57.5...iyfkAlB6U08jxrE8yBbw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

My screen shot is coming up black for some reason.


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jul 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Diabaig?


What the?! It's a literal road to nowhere, far off the beaten trail. it's one of 3 images I took as a panorama, there is virtually no information in the photo
How could you possibly have guessed this

You are a sorceror AICMFP


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jul 2021)

@Mr Celine is of course correct, I never even got to use my "Cheers" clue. (Ted Danson starred in the execrable 1996 film Loch Ness, and one of the filming locations was Lower Diabaig, which is 70-odd miles away from Loch Ness)

Over to you!


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> What the?! It's a literal road to nowhere, far off the beaten trail. it's one of 3 images I took as a panorama, there is virtually no information in the photo
> How could you possibly have guessed this
> 
> You are a sorceror AICMFP


I have only been there once, in 1988 while on the first camping holiday the now Mrs Celine and I had together. It was also the last long distance trip I had in my pride and joy Cortina 2000E before scrapping it three months later. 

Mrs Celine always terrifies me on single track roads. She learned to drive on them in the Trossachs, where there was never anything coming the other way and she still drives on any single track road as if she was at home. 

The Diabaig road has corners of very small radius in both horizontal and vertical planes. The mark 3 Cortina had a very long flat bonnet, which while it made parking easy it obscured the road immediately in front of the car. 
Mrs Celine was driving. We went up a steep hill and over a crest so sharp that I could only see the sky for what seemed like eternity, before the scenery returned beyond the end of the bonnet revealing the road veering off to the right.
As ever, we remained on the road and nothing untoward happened, which only served to reinforce her belief in the correct manner of driving on highland roads.

This incident did however leave an indelible imprint on my memory, hence me immediately recognising the location. The only thing that's changed is the addition of crash barriers!

I'd better take a work break, will post the next one later.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> What the?! It's a literal road to nowhere, far off the beaten trail. it's one of 3 images I took as a panorama, there is virtually no information in the photo
> How could you possibly have guessed this
> 
> You are a sorceror AICMFP


I guess he must have been there......

Stunning location


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I guess he must have been there......
> 
> Stunning location


It really is. Properly secluded, lovely spot.
I went there because I wanted to get some miles under my legs to help recover from the Bealach Beag the previous day. Didn't think it would be so tough - at one point on the climb back up, the road reared up to 30%, I ran out of momentum and just keeled over onto the verge.
Still worth it for the scenery.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Jul 2021)

Go ahead punks, name that road!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> View attachment 600032
> 
> 
> Go ahead punks, name that road!


Hasn't that postbox already been on?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hasn't that postbox already been on?


I was going to make a joke about recognising the gate on the left, but I don't think I will bother now!


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hasn't that postbox already been on?


Dunno, and I don't fancy trawling through the 200 pages just in case it has. But red post boxes are quite common...


----------



## T4tomo (20 Jul 2021)

and that bloody piece of tape on the shifter cable....

It would be useful to know if the post box is still on street view...


----------



## Aravis (20 Jul 2021)

Punks is obviously a massive clue.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> Punks is obviously a massive clue.


Isle of (Dirty) Harris?
Callaghan square, Cardiff?
Old (Dirty) Harry's Rock?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> Punks is obviously a massive clue.



Aha - Sex Pistols Lane? (Actually, "Eastwood Road" may be more likely, or more likely still, it was just a throwaway comment from @Mr Celine 

Anyway, it looks like a dump, so I'll leave this to others (my excuse for not having a clue).


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Jul 2021)

Hmm. Punk... maybe a reference to Brewdog? In which case it would be the area around Ellon in Aberdeenshire, but the terrain around there looks too cultivated to match what appears to be moorland


----------



## Mr Celine (20 Jul 2021)

Just to elaborate on the punks, the track on the right leads to a farm with a proscription against some of them...


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jul 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Just to elaborate on the punks, the track on the right leads to a farm with a proscription against some of them...


Hmm, pretty sure I know the answer to that, but hasn't helped much in solving it, even after finding a list of PO boxes in the UK and cross referencing the solution to it.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Hmm, pretty sure I know the answer to that, but hasn't helped much in solving it, even after finding a list of PO boxes in the UK and cross referencing the solution to it.


Is it the Scottish Crown on the post box?


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jul 2021)

It looks quite Scottish, certainly moorland. 

So he is my musings if it helps anyone.
on the RHS are what could be power lines / pillons or a bridge?, and a sliver of water. 

To have moorland so close to water and be populated enough to have a rural post box, I was thinking Scottish isles of one form or another maybe or coastal scotland.

searching for whitehouse farm and postboxes has got me nowhere


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Hmm, pretty sure I know the answer to that, but hasn't helped much in solving it, even after finding a list of PO boxes in the UK and cross referencing the solution to it.


A few pages back @swansonj posted a list of every dam in the UK. I hate to think how big a list of every postbox is. 
In case you thought that was a clue, rivers, reservoirs or anything else damned is not what you're looking for. 

And to answer your earlier question, the postbox is on streetview and that bit of red insulation tape is still on my shifter cables! 
I'll consider removing it, but the readers of this thread have got to let me know - should it stay or should it go?

Anyway I think I'd better narrow your area of search down a bit. The location is rather remote moorland, the nearest settlements being faraway towns. If you're looking at a compass it'd be at the top of the dial.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> A few pages back @swansonj posted a list of every dam in the UK. I hate to think how big a list of every postbox is.
> In case you thought that was a clue, rivers, reservoirs or anything else damned is not what you're looking for.
> 
> And to answer your earlier question, the postbox is on streetview and that bit of red insulation tape is still on my shifter cables!
> ...


There's over 115,500 in the UK, some listed here,
https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/374/response/1164/attach/html/2/PO Boxes A Z.pdf.html


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's over 115,500 in the UK, some listed here,
> https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/374/response/1164/attach/html/2/PO Boxes A Z.pdf.html


I can confirm it's on that list!!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> I can confirm it's on that list!!


Narrows it down a bit then.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> *Isle of *(Dirty)* Harris?*
> Callaghan square, Cardiff?
> Old (Dirty) Harry's Rock?


Horgabost?


----------



## Edwardoka (22 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Horgabost?


Bless you

I don't think it's on Harris, Harris looks pretty distinctive and hilly, with every square inch of uncultivated land either blanket bog or covered in ancient rocks


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Bless you
> 
> I don't think it's on Harris, Harris looks pretty distinctive and hilly, with every square inch of uncultivated land either blanket bog or covered in ancient rocks


That's half a dozen possibles removed from the list then.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Jul 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Just to elaborate on the *punks*, the track on the right leads to a farm with a *proscription against* some of them...





Mr Celine said:


> In case you thought that was a clue, rivers, reservoirs or anything else *damned* is not what you're looking for.



The damned being a punk band, these clues are very, very obvious. 

And on that list of post boxes too.

Can't believe nobody's got it yet.


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Jul 2021)

I aint happy, I'm feeling glad to point out that the location has absolutely nothing to do with Clint Eastwood, Dirty Harry or Harris. If it did my clues would probably have contained snippets of Gorillaz lyrics, like this one does. 
Look for snippets of other lyrics, - after all this won't you give me a smile?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Jul 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> after all this won't you give me a smile?



Like I said, obvious.

_London calling to the faraway towns
Now war is declared and battle come down
London calling to the underworld
Come out of the cupboard, you boys and girls
London calling, now don't look to us
Phony Beatlemania has bitten the dust
London calling, see we ain't got no swing
Except for the ring of the truncheon thing
The ice age is coming, the sun's zooming in
Meltdown expected, the wheat is growing thin
Engines stop running, but I have no fear
'Cause London is drowning
I live by the river
London calling to the imitation zone
Forget it, brother, you can go it alone
London calling to the zombies of death
Quit holding out and draw another breath
London calling and I don't want to shout
But while we were talking, I saw you nodding out
London calling, see we ain't got no high
Except for that one with the yellowy eye
The ice age is coming, the sun's zooming in
Engines stop running, the wheat is growing thin
A nuclear era, but I have no fear
'Cause London is drowning
I, I live by the river
The ice age is coming, the sun's zooming in
Engines stop running, the wheat is growing thin
A nuclear era, but I have no fear
'Cause London is drowning
I, I live by the river
Now get this
London calling, yes, I was there, too
And you know what they said? Well, some of it was true
London calling at the top of the dial
*And after all this, won't you give me a smile?*
I never felt so much alike, alike, alike, alike_


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The damned being a punk band, these clues are very, very obvious.
> 
> And on that list of post boxes too.
> 
> Can't believe nobody's got it yet.


Thinking "Black Bob" in this, and checking in that area.


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Jul 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> I can confirm it's on that list!!


That was probably a bit unfair on my part. The post box is on the list, but not with the name the clues should lead you to.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Like I said, obvious.
> 
> _London calling to the faraway towns
> Now war is declared and battle come down
> ...





Mr Celine said:


> but the readers of this thread have _*got to let me know - should it stay or should it go*_?


Was there for the taking too!

...
_So you got to let me know
Should I stay or should I go? _


----------



## Buck (22 Jul 2021)

Gorillaz had a track called Clint Eastwood with the lyrics _I ain't happy, I'm feeling glad_

The Clash‘s London Calling had

_London calling at the top of the dial
And after all this, won't you give me a smile?_

I thought Bands or Clash but no joy!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Was there for the taking too!
> 
> ...
> _So you got to let me know
> Should I stay or should I go? _



Ah, I see you've got it all worked out too. Quite easy to find the road in the end, wasn't it?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Ah, I see you've got it all worked out too. Quite easy to find the road in the end, wasn't it?


I haven't got a clue what road it is... I was sneakily keeping my _Clash _insight secret while I worked on finding it!


----------



## Tribansman (23 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hopefully, he has just been busy doing other things for a few days?
> 
> Really appreciate the concern @MontyVeda but Colin was right, just crazy busy with work and looking after Mini and Mrs T who've been a bit poorly.
> 
> Will catch up with this thread today, it's a great stress reliever and never cease to be amazed by everyone's ingenuity and detective skills! Well done Colin, good find. Absolutely loved cycling this road during a week's riding round Dumfries and Galloway


----------



## Buck (25 Jul 2021)

It’s the weekend ! Do we get another clue?

I’ve exhausted my potentials from the earlier clues and clearly not on the same wavelength!


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Jul 2021)

No more clues but you can eliminate from your searches such places as Sexpistolsveto, Damnedprohibit and Slitsembargo.


----------



## Aravis (25 Jul 2021)

How could I have failed to recognise it for so long? A road I've had the pleasure of riding (in 1983).
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@57.9...4!1sfkJDqyP9uXETJHNOL5tWSA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656







For completeness, it's Locbuie Road, near Bonar Bridge.


----------



## Buck (25 Jul 2021)

and the clues led to Clashban. 

Well done @Aravis


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2021)

Phew!


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Jul 2021)

I was staying at Invershin for a week last October and went out for loop past Lairg and Rogart and intended going south across the Dornoch Bridge, but a mile on the A9 past Loch Fleet was more than enough, so I diverted inland up a very quiet and scenic climb through oakwoods and with some lovely waterfalls. The descent into Bonar Bridge was also good fun. 
But there's nothing there on which to base a clue, though Clashban in the section of bleak moorland in the middle clearly had potential. 
For postbox fans the postbox is on @classic33 's list as Sleastary.

Unfortunately I have been hoist by my own petard in that I have been plagued with Clash earworms for several days. 

Over to you @Aravis


----------



## Aravis (25 Jul 2021)

You've set the bar so high now, @Mr Celine. I shall have to start coming up with harder clues.

I've thought of one I must get for the future. Street View images don't quite do it justice.

But for the moment I'll offer one that should be easily researchable without the need for any clues:


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> But for the moment I'll offer one that should be easily researchable without the need for any clues:


Yes... It took me 3 minutes to find it *HERE*! 






I can't see a name for that road in Bricklehampton, but I knew I was on the right track as soon as I spotted that the ToB 2019 TT was in the area that you have posted pictures from before. I found a GPX file of the TT route, loaded it into Memory Map and looked for a LH bend with a no-through-road off it.


----------



## Aravis (26 Jul 2021)

Yep, absolutely right of course @ColinJ. I may well have posted that image before - Mikel Landa languishing well down the GC.

Over to you again.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2021)

You will probably get this one without me giving any clues but I will definitely be able to come up with a good clue if I have to!


----------



## Aravis (27 Jul 2021)

From the intro I thought this must be something well-known like the shore of Loch Eil, and I was thinking I'd better not solve it too quickly. So much for that. 

Then I thought it could be Mull, but nothing there seems anything like it. The castley thing is probably distinctive. I thought could be Eilean Donan, but the road on the other side of the loch looks nothing like the picture.

Definitely tidal water, looking more northwards than south, but really I have nothing at all.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> ... really I have nothing at all.


Not true - you do have...


Aravis said:


> The castley thing...


Which I made sure was in the picture and you spotted!

It IS tidal water and it IS looking more northwards than south.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2021)

It looks like North Ballachulis to me.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2021)

My guess is the A828 travelling north.


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Jul 2021)

The road between Appin and Port Appin. On Google Maps as Tyneribbie. Right by a caravan park.
The castle in question is Castle Stalker, aka Castle Aaargh
https://goo.gl/maps/D3DVTRXEnZ18qgdv7





Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> It looks like North Ballachulis to me.





Speicher said:


> My guess is the A828 travelling north.


Close, but no cigar!



Edwardoka said:


> The road between Appin and Port Appin. On Google Maps as Tyneribbie. Right by a caravan park.
> The castle in question is Castle Stalker, aka Castle Aaargh
> https://goo.gl/maps/D3DVTRXEnZ18qgdv7
> View attachment 601230
> ...


The cigar is yours, sir!


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Jul 2021)

Who are you, who are so wise in the ways of science?

Running out of photos of roads. I have a new phone though so I guess I don't have any excuse not to add to my collection 

Let's see... yes, this will do.

Name that road!


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2021)

Yorkshire? - similar to the rock structure of Malham Cove.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Who are you, who are so wise in the ways of science?
> 
> Running out of photos of roads. I have a new phone though so I guess I don't have any excuse not to add to my collection
> 
> ...



Looks suspiciously Welsh to me.


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Jul 2021)

After spending a while trying to find the place myself (I knew which road it was on, but not where), the only clue I'm giving this early is that the outside of the corner has since received chevrons and verge markers.


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Close, but no cigar!
> 
> 
> The cigar is yours, sir!



I spent hours looking for that yesterday with no joy. I took one glance just now and realised I spent a week in one of the cottages in the background!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2021)

Ancient Monument on the left side of the road, which has been built round it?


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Ancient Monument on the left side of the road, which has been built round it?


Not to my knowledge, unless it's a monument commemorating rocks falling from steep rocky hillsides


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Jul 2021)

Day 5 with no solid guesses, so time to elaborate.

It's not in Yorkshire nor in Wales.

Hint 1: If you walked just off the photo to the left you'd likely end up knee-deep in muddy water. This was part of a panorama.
Hint 2: Just over 10 hours ago someone mentioned somewhere on this forum the area in which this photo was taken.

I'm sure that narrows it down


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Day 5 with no solid guesses, so time to elaborate.
> 
> It's not in Yorkshire nor in Wales.
> 
> ...


To just over a hundred posts.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jul 2021)

Hmmm....


cookiemonster said:


> Speyside.


Maybe


----------



## Mr Celine (31 Jul 2021)

A86
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@57.0...dzbM-H_OPcpZ7RNf_OWg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

Edit. Now with image. For some reason streetview won't download on Firefox but does on Edge.


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Maybe


Possibly it was a mistake me mentioning that post, give that me liking it was right there on my activity feed 


Mr Celine said:


> A86
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@57.0...dzbM-H_OPcpZ7RNf_OWg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en
> 
> Edit. Now with image. For some reason streetview won't download on Firefox but does on Edge.
> View attachment 601889


Correctamundo. I'm surprised you didn't get it 30 seconds after I posted it, possibly with an anecdote about how you would recognise the cliffs anywhere because you were a location scout for Monarch of the Glen or something 

Your turn


----------



## Mr Celine (31 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Possibly it was a mistake me mentioning that post, give that me liking it was right there on my activity feed
> 
> Correctamundo. I'm surprised you didn't get it 30 seconds after I posted it, possibly with an anecdote about how you would recognise the cliffs anywhere because you were a location scout for Monarch of the Glen or something
> 
> Your turn



I don't think I've ever even driven along that bit of the A86. 
Your note about the addition of chevrons etc made me think 'single track road that's got busier recently'. 
I've been all the way round the North Coast 500 on streetview in the last couple of days. 

I'll post the next one later. It may include red insulation tape.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Possibly it was a mistake me mentioning that post, give that me liking it was right there on my activity feed


Au contraire, I thought it was an excellent clue. As it turned out to be.


----------



## Mr Celine (31 Jul 2021)

Rather than have people think I've been bad I've been good and have found an older one without the insulation tape. 







Name that road!


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Maybe



Why is this quote in this thread? This is a quote from the ‘What do you love about the UK’ thread. What’s it doing here?


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Why is this quote in this thread? This is a quote from the ‘What do you love about the UK’ thread. What’s it doing here?


It was used as a hint to the location of a picture...


Edwardoka said:


> Day 5 with no solid guesses, so time to elaborate.
> 
> It's not in Yorkshire nor in Wales.
> 
> ...


----------



## swansonj (1 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Rather than have people think I've been bad I've been good and have found an older one without the insulation tape.
> 
> View attachment 601915
> 
> ...


Blue sky, green grass, and not a pothole in sight, perfect cycling conditions, and even bicycles miraculously healed of their ailments? Presumably that means it can only be Yorkshire.


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Aug 2021)

swansonj said:


> Blue sky, green grass, and not a pothole in sight, perfect cycling conditions, and even bicycles miraculously healed of their ailments? Presumably that means it can only be Yorkshire.


There is a noted lack of geriatric men rolling down hills in shopping trolleys, though


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> There is a noted lack of geriatric men rolling down hills in shopping trolleys, though


They've chained up the trolleys - I have to make do with my bike!


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Aug 2021)

My brain won't let go of the notion that this is in Perthshire, particularly the valley bisected by the River Ericht (Blairgowrie, Coupar Angus, Forfar, etc) but none of the roads I thought it could be are it


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Aug 2021)

It isn't Yorkshire or Perthshire. Or
Dallas, Texas; Hollywood.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Rather than have people think *I've been bad I've been good* and have found an older one without the insulation tape.





Mr Celine said:


> It isn't Yorkshire or Perthshire. Or
> *Dallas, Texas; Hollywood.*



Lyrics of Tush, by ZZ Top

_I said, Lord, take me downtown
I'm just lookin' for some tush_​​_*I been bad, I been good
Dallas, Texas, Hollywood*
I ain't askin' for much_​​_I said, Lord, take me downtown
I'm just lookin' for some tush_​​_Take me back, way back home
Not by myself, not alone
I ain't askin' for much_​​_I said, Lord, take me downtown
I'm just lookin' for some tush_​
Still no idea where it is.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2021)

B711 Tushielaw, Selkirk
B711 - Google Maps


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> B711 Tushielaw, Selkirk
> B711 - Google Maps
> View attachment 602319



Location (and clues obv) in tribute to Dusty Hill of ZZ Top who died last week. If you're looking for some tush, put 'tush' into the Googlemaps search box -Tushielaw Inn comes up first or second.

BTW I can't recommend the Tushielaw Inn as its run by the grumpiest barsteward ever. He tries to entice cyclists by leaving a BSO on the wall in front, but moans at anyone wearing cleats.

Over to you @Dogtrousers .


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2021)

An easy one





Name that road!


----------



## lazybloke (2 Aug 2021)

Surely Ditchling Road, atop the Beacon?

Edit: @Dogtrousers - Here's a streetview link https://goo.gl/maps/oC5GGBycvWLXTyDA6


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2021)

Yup.

Over to @lazybloke


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2021)

Ah - I guessed that was where it was. I was going to go and look on Street View before spotting page 211 with your answer on it. Well done!


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2021)

Even if it wasn't sort of famous from a cycling point of view, there is the stadium and the windfarm (if you look close enough) to give it away.

I don't have a lot of photos.


----------



## lazybloke (2 Aug 2021)

Thanks @Dogtrousers - that was fairly straightforward after the ride the other Friday.

Have got a particular landmark in mind for my next pic. Haven't got my own photo so will post a pic from streetview (when I find it!).


----------



## lazybloke (2 Aug 2021)

Okay, couldn't find the right pic on Streetview so here's something nearby. 





_Name that road!_


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2021)

Somebody should get that _VERY _quickly!


----------



## nickyboy (3 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Location (and clues obv) in tribute to Dusty Hill of ZZ Top who died last week. If you're looking for some tush, put 'tush' into the Googlemaps search box -Tushielaw Inn comes up first or second.
> 
> BTW I can't recommend the Tushielaw Inn as its run by the grumpiest barsteward ever. He tries to entice cyclists by leaving a BSO on the wall in front, but moans at anyone wearing cleats.
> 
> Over to you @Dogtrousers .


Goddamit we stayed there three weeks ago and I actually cycled down that bit if road to get away from the midges as we were about to set off for Perth.
Conversely we found Rab the owner to be very pleasant. Maybe we caught him on a good day. Kippers and haggis for breakfast 👌


----------



## T4tomo (3 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Location (and clues obv) in tribute to Dusty Hill of ZZ Top who died last week. If you're looking for some tush, put 'tush' into the Googlemaps search box -Tushielaw Inn comes up first or second.
> 
> BTW I can't recommend the Tushielaw Inn as its run by the grumpiest barsteward ever. He tries to entice cyclists by leaving a BSO on the wall in front, but moans at anyone wearing cleats.
> 
> Over to you @Dogtrousers .


Never let it be said the Mr Celine gives much away - the pub wasn't even visible in his photo.. he'd make an excellent spy, even under torture he'd never crack


----------



## T4tomo (3 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Somebody should get that _VERY _quickly!


looks vaguely familiar but can't place it


----------



## nickyboy (3 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> looks vaguely familiar but can't place it


Two Mile Ash Rd, Horsham? It looks like that building as it's quite distinctive


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Two Mile Ash Rd, Horsham? It looks like that building as it's quite distinctive


You were right, it would seem


----------



## lazybloke (3 Aug 2021)

Yes, didn't think it would need clues, but well done to @nickyboy for recognising the building & road, and thanks to @classic33 for the link.

I'd actually been looking for a view of Christ's Hospital school as seen from the Downslink as it wiggles past Itchingfield. The school probably would have been very distinctive too, although I was thinking of a particular view with just the tower poking above the treeline. Sometimes streetview just doesn't give what you want.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Aug 2021)

Here you go then.....


----------



## Buck (3 Aug 2021)

That'll be Logierait bridge over the river Tay near Pitlochry

https://www.google.com/maps/@56.647...adNm5iHnW7yWsNR1muLg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

https://goo.gl/maps/XE2cqeZiWZGjpqqR7


----------



## neil_merseyside (3 Aug 2021)

Near the Logierait Inn that's on the A827

Damn beaten to it. Rode over it August 12th 2014 on a section of E2E.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> That'll be Logierait bridge over the river Tay near Pitlochry
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@56.647...adNm5iHnW7yWsNR1muLg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/XE2cqeZiWZGjpqqR7


Bingo @Buck . And here's a bonus photo of the same....


----------



## nickyboy (3 Aug 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Near the Logierait Inn that's on the A827
> 
> Damn beaten to it. Rode over it August 12th 2014 on a section of E2E.


That is @I like Skol doing the same about three weeks ago


----------



## Buck (3 Aug 2021)

OK - Thanks Nicky - it was a bit of detective work with your recent LEJOG then scooting around looking for said bridge and its distinctive style

So, Name That Road.....


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Aug 2021)

Beaten to it. I'd have recognised the Logierait bridge anywhere, as I routed the CC Ecosse brigade across it on our trip to Inverness. I was worried that the chicken wire would take out some tyres, but everyone got across in one piece. The sharp climb immediately after crossing the A827 caught a few people out, though


----------



## T4tomo (3 Aug 2021)

https://www.google.com/maps/@54.466...-tP_cd47ghz1g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i37

angles a bit different but is it the top of park bank / oakley walls looking back towards danby?


----------



## Buck (3 Aug 2021)

It is - Well done! I thought that one might have lasted a little longer.

We'd just climbed out of Denby up Park Bank - we were lucky to have the weather that we did and a fantastic ride as well.

Over to you @T4tomo


----------



## T4tomo (3 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> It is - Well done! I thought that one might have lasted a little longer.
> 
> We'd just climbed out of Denby up Park Bank - we were lucky to have the weather that we did and a fantastic ride as well.
> 
> Over to you @T4tomo


It might have done if I wasn't so familiar with that view.  My great uncle used to have the farm up there and his son still does and my Gran was raised at the Lealholm end of the road, and a drive along Oakley Wall was always a request if taking her for drive out.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Aug 2021)

Name that road!


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Name that road!
> 
> View attachment 602453


Would it be on this map?
https://ukfree.tv/maps/freeview


----------



## T4tomo (5 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would it be on this map?
> https://ukfree.tv/maps/freeview


Surprisingly no it isn't.

I must admit I thought that the mast/tower being present in the "photo" would be a good clue, but it turns out they aren't particularly rare.

I shall do a bit more research and return with a further clue


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Name that road!
> 
> View attachment 602453



Masts are fairly common


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Aug 2021)

Another one, both local


----------



## T4tomo (5 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Masts are fairly common
> 
> View attachment 602760


is that a guess? I can't see where it is on google maps but I think its wrong

Ming has unwittingly worked out half of a clue...


----------



## T4tomo (5 Aug 2021)

Ok so _next _clue, and the angle I was looking for but couldn't find originally, it has a friend very close by (same village / hamlet/ named location) (the one on the right is the one in the original image) and is no longer used, ex USAF radio, and now under MOD control. 

There are also another pair within 2 miles, although these pair are only shown as one on an OS map.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Ok so _next _clue, and the angle I was looking for but couldn't find originally, it has a friend very close by (same village / hamlet/ named location) (the one on the right is the one in the original image) and is no longer used, ex USAF radio, and now under MOD control.
> 
> There are also another pair within 2 miles, although these pair are only shown as one on an OS map.
> View attachment 602781



I will take a punt from the images above that the road is the road from Royston to Barkway since they also satisfy your clue. Can’t find exact place but do have an image showing the pair.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I will take a punt from the images above that the road is the road from Royston to Barkway since they also satisfy your clue. Can’t find exact place but do have an image showing the pair.



Incorrect, and wrong county. It does satisfy the pair clue, but not the other clue you also partially (perhaps unwittingly) solved.


----------



## Aravis (5 Aug 2021)

I had thought that from then clues it must be Greenham Common, but I can't see any masts anywhere near it. Having grown up nearby I can't remember seeing any either.

But @T4tomo doesn't actually say the mast is associated with a former USAF base. 

(I was hit in the eye by a largish insect on my ride yesterday).


----------



## T4tomo (5 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> I had thought that from then clues it must be Greenham Common, but I can't see any masts anywhere near it. Having grown up nearby I can't remember seeing any either.
> 
> But @T4tomo doesn't actually say the mast is associated with a former USAF base.
> 
> (I was hit in the eye by a largish insect on my ride yesterday).


Indeed not Greenham, and there is /was no base there, just a radio tower.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Aug 2021)

I'm reluctant to gift you guys another clue, that would be crackers.... but....

You could find a nut store at the viewing point of the first image


----------



## Buck (6 Aug 2021)

The clues did it for me!

Gift / Crackers = Christmas = Christmas Common

The place to store your nuts is Squirrel Cottage 

https://www.google.com/maps/@51.639...81.108826&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## T4tomo (6 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> The clues did it for me!
> 
> Gift / Crackers = Christmas = Christmas Common
> 
> ...


thank god for that, well done!



T4tomo said:


> I must admit I thought that the mast/tower being *present* in the "photo" would be a good clue, but it turns out they *aren't particularly rare*.


people seemed to miss the first clue to Christmas common


----------



## Buck (6 Aug 2021)

Some good clues @T4tomo 

I'm not sure how hard this one will be but here goes:-


----------



## T4tomo (6 Aug 2021)

Is that the A1(M)?

rename the thread name that cart track....


----------



## Buck (6 Aug 2021)

Close!

'appen round those parts that's a good un! Might be muddy but at least it was pot 'ole free and had that tarmacadum stuff on t'top!


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> 'appen round those parts


Yorkshire?
(A flat bit ... vale of York?)
Appears to have a replica of Wembley Stadium on the horizon.


----------



## Buck (6 Aug 2021)

'Tis God's Own Country.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yorkshire?
> (A flat bit ... vale of York?)
> Appears to have a replica of Wembley Stadium on the horizon.


I'm not sure whether its leaning or just a regular arch bridge? but distorted by the street view camera


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Aug 2021)

Lendales Lane with Flamingoland in the background.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Aug 2021)

ah well done, of course its the sodding roller coaster


----------



## Buck (6 Aug 2021)

Indeed @Mr Celine - I clearly made it too easy !

This lane was discovered whilst on holiday earlier this year - ended up being a nice bimble around and I was surprised to see the roller coaster at Flamingo Land which gave me the idea for the post.


Over to you @Mr Celine


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> Indeed @Mr Celine - I clearly made it too easy !
> 
> This lane was discovered whilst on holiday earlier this year - ended up being a nice bimble around and I was surprised to see the roller coaster at Flamingo Land which gave me the idea for the post.
> 
> ...


that's the thing with this thread... roads which should be easy keep them guessing for days on end and the supposedly tricky ones are found within an hour


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Aug 2021)

I hadn't spotted the roller coaster until @Dogtrousers comment about Wembley. That with t' Yorkshire accent made me think of a theme park I'd passed near Pickering on an unforgettable family holiday years ago. (unforgettable due to five days of constant  from Celinette 1.)







Name that road!


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Aug 2021)

people eyeing up sheep... that's gotta be Yorkshire again!


----------



## Aravis (7 Aug 2021)

I can't imagine we're expected to find this one without a clue. There must be a song lyric there somewhere - what am I missing?


----------



## Mr Celine (7 Aug 2021)

I haven't thought of a clue, I didn't think it would need one.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> I haven't thought of a clue, I didn't think it would need one.


I thought the sheep on the extreme left looked familiar, but it might have moved since I last saw it!


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I thought the sheep on the extreme left looked familiar, but it might have moved since I last saw it!


That one looking at the camera?


----------



## Mr Celine (7 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> That one looking at the camera?



Nothing's looking at the camera. Not even Mrs Celine. She's just looking cheesed off.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Nothing's looking at the camera. Not even Mrs Celine. She's just looking* cheesed *off.


I'm looking but I can't find the exact road....


----------



## Tribansman (8 Aug 2021)

Got to be honest, it's beginning to grate on me this latest road. Whey too hard, and I've looked caerphilly. Spose I'm just being soft, you don't get anything in life for brie


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Aug 2021)

I think of all the photos on this thread, the ones posted by @Mr Celine are the most antagonistic to me because the weather, geography and flora are similar enough to places that I do know that they make my brain go "yes this is a place i know" and then when I try to work backwards from that thought to work out where they are my brain just goes "?!???"... and it inevitably turns out that my brain was talking crap the whole time.

Also, I'd like to propose a ban on photos featuring red cables.


----------



## Buck (8 Aug 2021)

Taking the ?clues above, I’m going to hazard a guess at Cheese Lane, Weymouth although I can’t get a google maps view to match your own photo?!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Aug 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> *people eyeing up sheep*... that's gotta be Yorkshire again!


Wales surely


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Aug 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> I think of all the photos on this thread, the ones posted by @Mr Celine are the most antagonistic to me because the weather, geography and flora are similar enough to places that I do know that they make my brain go "yes this is a place i know" and then when I try to work backwards from that thought to work out where they are my brain just goes "?!???"... and it inevitably turns out that my brain was talking crap the whole time.
> 
> Also, I'd like to propose a ban on photos featuring red cables.



Be careful what you wish for your sereneness.





The front shifter now looks like a cheese straw. 

@Tribansman is on the right lines, just the wrong variety.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Be careful what you wish for your sereneness.
> 
> View attachment 603275
> 
> ...


There's no power lines.


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's no power lines.









Anyone else?


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Be careful what you wish for your sereneness.
> 
> View attachment 603275
> 
> ...


I was thinking more about this part, when I said there were no power lines.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2021)

I had a look at Wensleydale but couldn't spot it!


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Aug 2021)

I'm 90% certain I know where the area is and that I have all the clues required to solve it, but I'm damned if I can find the road. At 2am I think I have to admit that I'm done, sire.

Maybe fresh eyes tomorrow will bring a new beginning.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had a look at Wensleydale but couldn't spot it!


my 1st thought too after the cheese hint, but no stone walls only hedges, which sort of rules out wensleydale i think.

still cheese is a great clue....


----------



## nickyboy (9 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had a look at Wensleydale but couldn't spot it!


I still think it's Wensleydale and that unusual shaped hill in the distance looks v similar to some there. I've had a quick look but couldn't find it and I've no time today


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Aug 2021)

Hmmm ...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_British_cheeses

It's not the Ashdown Forest, so we can rule out Ashdown Foresters. One down ...


----------



## figbat (9 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hmmm ...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_British_cheeses
> 
> It's not the Ashdown Forest, so we can rule out Ashdown Foresters. One down ...


It’s not Cheddar Gorge either. Two down…


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Aug 2021)

I might as well be more transparent with what I thought last night, since I don't have the energy to search again.

The confluence of sheep, regional cheeses and Mr Celine's tendency to post images from south of the M8 and east of the M74 points heavily towards those range of sheep cheeses (who knew there was such a thing?) made in the region surrounding Carnwath e.g. Lanark Blue or Corra Linn
(My oblique references to Dunsyre and Newbiggin were attempts at eking out whether I was on the right path)

I'm also happy to acknowledge that I'm possibly wrong and it could just as easily be Teviotdale.


----------



## Mr Celine (9 Aug 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> I might as well be more transparent with what I thought last night, since I don't have the energy to search again.
> 
> The confluence of sheep, regional cheeses and Mr Celine's tendency to post images from south of the M8 and east of the M74 points heavily towards those range of sheep cheeses (who knew there was such a thing?) made in the region surrounding Carnwath e.g. Lanark Blue or Corra Linn
> (My oblique references to Dunsyre and Newbiggin were attempts at eking out whether I was on the right path)
> ...


Sorry but you're in the wrong country.

The streetview car has only been past here once. It looks rather different as it was winter when it was there. Also as we were stationary my bike was leaning over a bit, the field the sheep are in slopes away from the road and the horizon to the right of the badly drawn pylon should be roughly level.


----------



## Aravis (9 Aug 2021)




----------



## T4tomo (9 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Sorry but you're in the wrong country.
> 
> The streetview car has only been past here once. It looks rather different as it was winter when it was there. Also as we were stationary my bike was leaning over a bit, the field the sheep are in slopes away from the road and the horizon to the right of the badly drawn pylon should be roughly level.


maybe post the streetview pic, if your saying your pic looks nothing like it! Is your other half on a Bianchi?


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Sorry but you're in the wrong country.


Tell me something I don't know


----------



## Mr Celine (9 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Is your other half on a Bianchi?


Specialized Dolce with lots of celeste details, so could easily pass as one.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Aug 2021)

Gotcha....Redmire, Wensleydale


----------



## Mr Celine (9 Aug 2021)

Spot on @nickyboy 

Given all the frequent mentions of Yorkshire on this thread I expected someone to get it straight away. 
I was desperately searching on the OS map for a name to base a clue on when I noticed the big A and L of Wensleydale which got into the cheese clues. 

Next clue was going to be 'It's between two Lancashire towns'.  (Castle *Bolton* and *Preston* under scar, plus another cheese!)

Over to you.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Aug 2021)




----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Aug 2021)

Bridge over disused railway perhaps?


----------



## nickyboy (9 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bridge over disused railway perhaps?


I may need to check that

Nope


----------



## T4tomo (9 Aug 2021)

no idea, but there is a bit to go on for anyone who has been in the locality. interesting shaped structures on the horizon and as @Dogtrousers has pointed out below, if that's a railway line, its certainly not electrified... (it could be a river , but looks more like a railway cutting bank


----------



## nickyboy (9 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> no idea, but there is a bit to go on for anyone who has been in the locality. interesting shaped structures on the horizon and as @Dogtrousers has pointed out below, if that's a railway line, its certainly not electrified... (it could be a river , but looks more like a railway cutting bank


I just checked and that structure on the horizon isn't on Google Maps so it must be new. I can't be more black and white than that


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> View attachment 603328
> 
> 
> Gotcha....Redmire, Wensleydale


Ha - I looked at that stretch of road last night but didn't recognise it! The different perspective, tilt of the road, the difference in foliage, and lack of sheep (! ) fooled me...


----------



## T4tomo (9 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I may need to check that
> 
> Nope


canal?


----------



## Mr Celine (9 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> no idea, but there is a bit to go on for anyone who has been in the locality. interesting shaped structures on the horizon and as @Dogtrousers has pointed out below, if that's a railway line, its certainly not electrified... (it could be a river , but looks more like a railway cutting bank


Looks like a wind turbine on the horizon.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Looks like a wind turbine on the horizon.


ah you are correct, just the top half poking up


----------



## nickyboy (9 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> canal?


Having checked that....nope


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Having checked that....nope


Pixie motorway?


----------



## nickyboy (9 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pixie motorway?


Pixie-esque perhaps


----------



## Aravis (9 Aug 2021)

I'm sure anyone who'd seen that bridge would recognise it instantly, and I don't. It seems odd that it's so heavily engineered. Railway and canal seem to have been ruled out, and road seems even more unlikely, so there's not much left other than a river.

The road on the other side seems to go through a cutting, which probably it took quite a lot of effort to dig, and I wonder if the road was originally a tramway of some kind. If that's right there's a bit more chance that it's passing over a road, and it might help to explain the heavyweight bridge.

All clutching at straws of course. Black and white looks like a clue.


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> I'm sure anyone who'd seen that bridge would recognise it instantly, and I don't. It seems odd that it's so heavily engineered. Railway and canal seem to have been ruled out, and road seems even more unlikely, so there's not much left other than a river.
> 
> The road on the other side seems to go through a cutting, which probably it took quite a lot of effort to dig, and I wonder if the road was originally a tramway of some kind. If that's right there's a bit more chance that it's passing over a road, and it might help to explain the heavyweight bridge.
> 
> All clutching at straws of course. Black and white looks like a clue.


I agree with your assessment. That grading and engineering is deliberate. Probably an old mining track or a construction road for a dam, in either case the bridge would need to be sturdy.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> I'm sure anyone who'd seen that bridge would recognise it instantly, and I don't. It seems odd that it's so heavily engineered. Railway and canal seem to have been ruled out, and road seems even more unlikely, so there's not much left other than a river.
> 
> The road on the other side seems to go through a cutting, which probably it took quite a lot of effort to dig, and I wonder if the road was originally a tramway of some kind. If that's right there's a bit more chance that it's passing over a road, and it might help to explain the heavyweight bridge.
> 
> All clutching at straws of course. Black and white looks like a clue.


It's a river, and a very picturesque one at that


----------



## nickyboy (9 Aug 2021)

Whilst we were a long way up, it wasn't quite The Roof of the World


----------



## Mr Celine (9 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Whilst we were a long way up, it wasn't exactly The Roof of the World


Clearly.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Aug 2021)

Hmmm...seems a bit of help may be required as my clues are perhaps too obtuse

It's on my LEJOG route and it's quite close to a road that has featured in the thread recently


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Hmmm...seems a bit of help may be required as my clues are perhaps too obtuse
> 
> It's on my LEJOG route and it's quite close to a road that has featured in the thread recently


I had worked that out. The problem is finding your route! I had a quick look for it but got distracted...


----------



## nickyboy (10 Aug 2021)

Here's another photo of the same place I took. But beware, this is at 90 degrees to the first one (so I'm standing on the road in question and photographing knackered LEJOGers and a side road off it)


----------



## Aravis (10 Aug 2021)

I think it's here:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.2...4!1sV-p4_G-fEnIclpEExd63Hw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656






And the river is the Black Esk, just before it meets the White Esk. I'd previously spent many fruitless minutes looking along the Whiteadder/Blackadder rivers.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had worked that out. The problem is finding your route! I had a quick look for it but got distracted...


The clues are all there in black and white


----------



## Mr Celine (10 Aug 2021)

Tibet is the roof of the world. 
Did you pass this place on your LEJOG?





Countryside looks right as well. I sometimes ride as far as the Dumfriesshire boundary but that's the limit of my range.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> I think it's here:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.2...4!1sV-p4_G-fEnIclpEExd63Hw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> ...


@Aravis is the winner!

As I said, it's all in *black and white. *And the river is very pictur*esque*

The *Roof of the World *clue referred to the Tibetan monastery which is a few miles further on to the Tushielaw Inn (which featured a few days ago)

It's actually a fabulous little road that connects from Gretna to Eskdalemuir and I can recommend it


----------



## Aravis (10 Aug 2021)

That was a good one @nickyboy. I'm a little disappointed with myself in not spotting the _-esque_ reference. I couldn't think of any other Black/White rivers apart from the Adders and I didn't get round to figuring out a search.

You are all invited to name this road. It sounds as though it might have been on the route of a recent Tour, a day of many tears:


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2021)

I'm glad I never bothered trying to find out where they make Black and White whiskey (the one with the two little dogs on the label - one black and one white)


----------



## nickyboy (10 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm glad I never bothered trying to find out where they make Black and White whiskey (the one with the two little dogs on the label - one black and one white)


I kept telling you I would *check *all the guesses (groan.....)


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> It sounds as though it might have been on the route of a recent Tour, a day of many tears:


So potentially a homophone for a place on a recent Tour de France (or maybe another Tour like T of Flanders). So possibly a village called Venntwo or Alpydwezzy or something like that.

A day of many tears. Could be a straightforward literal reference, eg a place name on the recent Redon-Fougères stage which ended with Cav in floods of tears.

Or it could be a more obscure use of the word "tears". eg a stage that went through a place called Larmes several times.


----------



## Speicher (10 Aug 2021)

Tears or tiers, as in cake?



Rose Topping? 

Roseberry Topping?


----------



## Speicher (11 Aug 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Looks like the Malverns to me, but can't find the road and there are many, many possibilities approaching from the East.



Yes, I think you are right. Looking at the Malverns from the east.


----------



## Speicher (11 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> My thought process is Tour of Belgium, tears - Cav's win final stage into Beringen, (also a Beringen in Switzerland - helmet looks like a swiss flag) , so that explains last 3 emoji's, haven't worked out the kop car yet!!
> 
> i=s there a road of village that sounds a bit like Beringen in the right place. I was going off Roubaix's guess on malverns, which do look about the right shape. its defo not Roseberry topping



Birlingham?


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Aug 2021)

There are some great place names to the East of the Malverns: Uckinghall; Puckrup; Shuthonger.

Unfortunately I don't remember any recent Tour (of France or Belgium) going through le Puckrup.


----------



## Willd (11 Aug 2021)

There's also a Drugger's End to the East


----------



## nickyboy (11 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> This is an alternative view, taken from Street View:
> 
> View attachment 603562
> 
> ...


At the risk of diverting the thread, assuming someone actually wanted to go from Gretna (ish) to Eskdalemuir then this is the way. You can bridge the Esk further downstream but then you'd also have to bridge the tributary coming in from the right in the photo so two bridges to build. Continue past the confluence and there is only one to build, but you've got a bloody big hill in the way so the only way is to cross at that point with all the embanking etc it involves. Down right next to the confluence looks like a place that would flood 

Why sufficient people would be going from Gretna to Eskdalemuir to warrant a pretty expensive bridge is beyond me


----------



## T4tomo (11 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> At the risk of diverting the thread, assuming someone actually wanted to go from Gretna (ish) to Eskdalemuir then this is the way. You can bridge the Esk further downstream but then you'd also have to bridge the tributary coming in from the right in the photo so two bridges to build. Continue past the confluence and there is only one to build, but you've got a bloody big hill in the way so the only way is to cross at that point with all the embanking etc it involves. Down right next to the confluence looks like a place that would flood
> 
> Why sufficient people would be going from Gretna to Eskdalemuir to warrant a pretty expensive bridge is beyond me


Oddly I was looking at this route / road a week or so ago, working out for a future cycling hol, seeing if you could reasonably make a combo of Hadrians cycleway and part of Newc - Edinburgh / coast and castle route into a circular route to make logistics easier. That needed a route south from innerleithen / selkirk, so past the Tushielaw and via Eskdalemuir looked like the route of choice. Having grown up by N Yorks' Esk, and holidayed by the lake district one, it would be nice to tick off the Scottish ones too!


----------



## Aravis (11 Aug 2021)

I promise you will all kick yourselves.

There were two incidents on this TDF which I am certain you will all remember. What you might not realise is that they both happened on the same day.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> I promise you will all kick yourselves.
> 
> There were two incidents on this *TDF* which I am certain you will all remember. What you might not realise is that they both happened on the same day.


Soo ... not Tour of Belgium. Or Wallonie. Or Britain.


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Aug 2021)

Gilbert's end

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...65hRbIVSWc4sNiVhOoPw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en






Edit to add pic


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> I promise you will all kick yourselves.
> 
> There were two incidents on this TDF which I am certain you will all remember. What you might not realise is that they both happened on the same day.


I didn't watch it but certainly the event that got the most press at this year's TDF was the sign lady bringing down the entire peloton on the stage between Brest and Landerneau, both of which are in Brittany.

Hmm. Brittany shares etymology with Britain! Finally, a breakthrough! The road is somewhere in Britain!


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Gilbert's end


2018 Stage 16 https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/44943663

Many tears: _Hay bales were thrown across the road before police appeared to use a spray on protesters, which then blew into the peloton. __Some riders, including Team Sky's Thomas and Froome, stopped and doused their eyes with water._

Gilbert's End: _Philippe Gilbert is out of the Tour after a heavy fall on the descent of the Col de Portet-d'Aspet _


----------



## Aravis (11 Aug 2021)

That was worth waiting for, wasn't it? 

Time for another cracker from @Mr Celine. 🧨


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> 2018 Stage 16 https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/44943663
> 
> Many tears: _Hay bales were thrown across the road before police appeared to use a spray on protesters, which then blew into the peloton. __Some riders, including Team Sky's Thomas and Froome, stopped and doused their eyes with water._
> 
> Gilbert's End: _Philippe Gilbert is out of the Tour after a heavy fall on the descent of the Col de Portet-d'Aspet _


My initial thought on crying, police cars and belgians was Festina, which was 1998. Won by Marco Pantani. Fortunately the clue turned out not to be pants after all.


----------



## T4tomo (11 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Gilbert's end
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...65hRbIVSWc4sNiVhOoPw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en
> View attachment 603651
> ...


erghh that's annoying, I saw Gilberts end [and (Tim) Wellan(s)d road] but couldn't match the scenery or the clue as was stuck on Cav's tears of joy!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> erghh that's annoying, I saw Gilberts end [and (Tim) Wellan(s)d road] but couldn't match the scenery or the clue as was stuck on Cav's tears of joy!



Damn I was looking around Col Wall.


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Aug 2021)

You may need to polish map reading skills for this one.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Aug 2021)

Polish map reading skills, you say?

In the vicinity of Warsaw perhaps?


----------



## T4tomo (12 Aug 2021)

Doesn't look much like the Polish war memorial junction on the A40 either....


----------



## nickyboy (12 Aug 2021)

Polish or polish? A google rabbit hole produced a brand of shoe polish called "Lincoln"


----------



## T4tomo (12 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Polish or polish? A google rabbit hole produced a brand of shoe polish called "Lincoln"


ah could be cherry blossom, so maybe imperial palace gardens in Tokyo, except that's not in the UK, land looks a bit different.

give it 3 days and Ms Dion will release a clue that isn't so utterly cryptic its actually solvable, and leads you to somewhere within the vicinity the road, and not just the name of the dog of the lead singer of a band, whose 3rd studio album contained the name of the pub at the end of the road


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> View attachment 603722
> 
> 
> You may need to polish map reading skills for this one.


A703, Eddleston, Scotland.










edit.... i feel cheap since it was just a quick search what led me there...


----------



## T4tomo (12 Aug 2021)

well done, who knew such a thing existed


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> well done, who knew such a thing existed
> 
> View attachment 603821


I knew it existed but didn't know it was called the Polish Map of Scotland.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Aug 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> A703, Eddleston, Scotland.
> 
> View attachment 603817
> 
> ...


FFS, that's another one we rode on our recent LEJOG. To make matters worse, we actually stopped opposite the pub as my bikepacking bag was rubbing and needed some adjustment

In my defence we were going in the other direction


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Aug 2021)

I actually took a photo for this thread a couple of months back...





The stone seat my bike is leant against isn't on Streetview.

Doubt this'll take too long to find.


----------



## swansonj (12 Aug 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I actually took a photo for this thread a couple of months back...
> View attachment 603825
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh! Please sir! I've been there! I've been there! I have definitely been in a flat field with an unfenced road that goes round a bend....


----------



## Mr Celine (12 Aug 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> A703, Eddleston, Scotland.
> 
> View attachment 603817
> 
> ...


Well done, once someone spotted the polish / Polish conundrum it was only a matter of time. 
I have to confess I've never visited the Polish Map, probably because it was a fenced off ruin until fairly recently. 
 Wikipedia  article for anyone that's interested. 
@nickyboy you should have carried on up the B709 to Edinburgh, it's a far, far more scenic and quieter road than the A703.


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Aug 2021)

Not much pan-flat land around Lancaster. My initial instinct thought "looks a bit like the area around Garstang", but I think my prior output on this thread speaks for itself and can be safely disregarded.

Current search hasn't turned up any hedgeless fields though.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2021)

Found it!

Just doing a screenshot....


----------



## T4tomo (12 Aug 2021)

how very curious that there is a paved road alongside on unpaved cart track?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2021)

*HERE*.










T4tomo said:


> how very curious that there is a paved road alongside on unpaved cart track?


I thought that too!

I knew it was in that area as soon as I saw the photo. It took a bit of finding though...


----------



## nickyboy (12 Aug 2021)

Given I am also a son of North Lancashire I'd convinced myself it was the road out of Overton to Sunderland Point. Close but no cigar


----------



## T4tomo (12 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *HERE*.
> 
> View attachment 603830
> 
> ...


what a weird old place, the road to nowhere except a caravan park or two.

Me Dad was right when he said there's nowt over that side woth seeing son


----------



## nickyboy (12 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> how very curious that there is a paved road alongside on unpaved cart track?


I think the metalled road floods on high tides. The track is on top of an embankment which protects the farmland behind and allows continued access to the farms at the seaward end


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *HERE*.
> 
> View attachment 603830
> 
> ...


I had a feeling you'd get this one Colin 

The road on the right is to the farm and Caravan site (the track is on the top of a dyke for when the road is flooded). The road to the left is to the Black Knights parachute centre. It's quite nice to sit and watch them coming down... however the stone seat in my photo is a memorial to a poor young chap who's chute didn't open 

It's also part of my 30 mile flat as a pancake route from Lancaster to Knott-End... and should become part of the Bay Cycle way if they extend it that far.

Over to you Colin


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2021)

I'll have a think while I do a short sunny evening ride...


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'll have a think while I do a short sunny evening ride...


don't forget your camera!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> don't forget your camera!


I decided to save my energy for a longer ride tomorrow... 

I'm suffering terrible déjà vu with every road now! I can't remember which ones I have already posted, and when I went to search just now I found that I have nearly 20 pages worth of posts in this thread... I'm not going to search through all of them just now.

If I have posted this one before, let me know and I will pick another one!


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I decided to save my energy for a longer ride tomorrow...
> 
> I'm suffering terrible déjà vu with every road now! I can't remember which ones I have already posted, and when I went to search just now I found that I have nearly 20 pages worth of posts in this thread... I'm not going to search through all of them just now.
> 
> ...


Steep


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Steep


It damn well _IS_... I only have about a 50% success rate of getting up that one on the bike without stopping!


----------



## nickyboy (12 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It damn well _IS_... I only have about a 50% success rate of getting up that one on the bike without stopping!


I'm sure I've ridden up that one. But there are a few like that around here. Let me think....


----------



## T4tomo (13 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I think the metalled road floods on high tides. The track is on top of an embankment which protects the farmland behind and allows continued access to the farms at the seaward end


one might ask why they didn't put the metalled road on top of the embankment in the first place


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> one might ask why they didn't put the metalled road on top of the embankment in the first place


Perhaps the embankment was added later?


----------



## T4tomo (13 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Perhaps the embankment was added later?


Perhaps, but I assume the tide has been coming in since long before a farm and any road was conceived and the embankment then built to enable the fields behind it to be enclosed / cultivated. So at the point someone says lets make a tarmac road, the choices of on top, in front or behind the tide defence are all available. Lancastrians


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Perhaps, but I assume the tide has been coming in since long before a farm and any road was conceived and the embankment then built to enable the fields behind it to be enclosed / cultivated. So at the point someone says lets make a tarmac road, the choices of on top, in front or behind the tide defence are all available. Lancastrians


Old packhorse road. Now protected.


----------



## T4tomo (13 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Old packhorse road. Now protected.


Ah that explains why that wasn't tarmac-ed over, I still maintain that the sensible thing to do would have been to put the surfaced road land side of the tide defence not on the sea side.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Ah that explains why that wasn't tarmac-ed over, I still maintain that the sensible thing to do would have been to put the surfaced road land side of the tide defence not on the sea side.


have you ever tried asking a farmer to give up a stretch of field?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> have you ever tried asking a farmer to give up a stretch of field?


It does work _sometimes_... 

Here is an example up by @Sea of vapours, allowing cyclists to avoid going back onto the dodgy A65.


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Aug 2021)

A mighty fine facility that is, too. Quite apart from that being an especially hazardous, twisty 400m stretch of the A65 which people in general are truly rubbish at driving along, it avoids having to cross the thing twice (when heading west, as per the image above). Given the endless streams of drag-sheds and suburban main battle tanks streaming into the Lake District recently, this is a huge time saver as well as being potentially life-saving. 

It cost ... rather a lot. Quite apart from the land, they had to move that dry stone wall away from the road 3-4 metres. Move means deconstruct and build anew. There's 400m of it and I'm told that one metre per day for two people is normal; so eight hundred days labour, plus materials. It certainly took a long time to fully appear.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I decided to save my energy for a longer ride tomorrow...
> 
> I'm suffering terrible déjà vu with every road now! I can't remember which ones I have already posted, and when I went to search just now I found that I have nearly 20 pages worth of posts in this thread... I'm not going to search through all of them just now.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking next valley over, but both take a more direct route up. No water features to the south.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2021)

...


----------



## Aravis (18 Aug 2021)

While we wait patiently for the clue, one little observation: I should have a chance next month for some cycling in a completely new area, so lots of material potentially to be gathered for this thread.

But talking about the trip, something I'd like to do both before or after, kind of gives the game away. 📦

That's always assuming anyone remembers anything that I post. 

⛴


----------



## Aravis (18 Aug 2021)

My main purpose was to provide a bit of cover for yet another "Oi where's our clue?" post. Normally I try to leave these to someone else.

On balance I think ⛴ was suitably enigmatic.

🌄


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2021)

Sorry, I forgot that I was '_on_'! 

I'm surprised that you need another clue... I thought my photo would put you on the right road originally; would yield clear results!


----------



## Buck (19 Aug 2021)

I tried to break down your clue further

Right road originally - I was thinking of a biblical term or ancient road or right road as in reform?

yield clear results - thinking of a well - clear being the water?

Alas I have failed to yield any clear results!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2021)

Sorry, did I post "_originally_"? Try "_initially_" instead!


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry, did I post "_originally_"? Try "_initially_" instead!


Ending up on the wrong road?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2021)

Think cryptic crosswords!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2021)

I chose "_originally_" originally rather than "_initially_" initially, to be a bit more sneaky, but the idea is the same. Now it should be a little more obvious. Of course, if you have never solved a cryptic crossword in your life, then that probably won't help!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2021)

Those damn semi-colons - they can't be trusted - always sticking their noses in where they are not wanted!


----------



## Mr Celine (20 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Think cryptic crosswords!


There's usually an 'initially' clue in the Observer's Everyman crossword, which is always the easiest clue. 

From this I have deduced that your location is a place called either Itmpwpyotrr or Wycr 
Google maps has found the latter - it's a radio station in Pennsylvania.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> From this I have deduced that your location is a place called either Itmpwpyotrr or Wycr
> Google maps has found the latter - it's a radio station in Pennsylvania.


You are in the wrong place but on the right 'track'...


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> There's usually an 'initially' clue in the Observer's Everyman crossword, which is always the easiest clue.
> 
> From this I have deduced that your location is a place called either Itmpwpyotrr or Wycr
> Google maps has found the latter - it's a radio station in Pennsylvania.


Something like West Yorkshire Canal Road...


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> There's usually an 'initially' clue in the Observer's Everyman crossword, which is always the easiest clue.
> 
> From this I have deduced that your location is a place called either Itmpwpyotrr or Wycr
> Google maps has found the latter - it's a radio station in Pennsylvania.


Something like West Yorkshire Canal Road...


----------



## Alex321 (20 Aug 2021)

Haven't done much of this, but the Right Road initially made me think "Roman Road", particularly with the paved section in the middle of it.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Something like West Yorkshire Canal Road...


Warmer!


----------



## Aravis (20 Aug 2021)

Well, here it is, found by scouring the OS maps along the Rochdale Canal (not that one) and then the Huddersfield Narrow:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.6...4!1sJEUgeTuYX5L_W1tAwLNldw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656







I still have absolutely no idea what the clues were all about. I'll have another look now.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> I still have absolutely no idea what the clues were all about



Welcome to my world!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Aug 2021)

Hah I was too far north in my search


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I thought my photo would put you on the right road originally; would yield clear results!





ColinJ said:


> I chose "_originally_" originally rather than "_initially_" initially, to be a bit more sneaky, but the idea is the same. Now it should be a little more obvious. Of course, if you have never solved a cryptic crossword in your life, then that probably won't help!


_I thought my photo would put you on the right road originally; would yield clear results!

I thought my photo would put you on the right road initially; would yield clear results!_



ColinJ said:


> Those damn semi-colons - they can't be trusted - always sticking their noses in where they are not wanted!


The semi-colon is there to distract you...

_I thought my photo would put you on the right road initially would yield clear results!_

Put a full stop in...

_I thought my photo would put you on the right road. Initially would yield clear results!_



Mr Celine said:


> There's usually an 'initially' clue in the Observer's Everyman crossword, which is always the easiest clue.
> 
> From this I have deduced that your location is a place called either Itmpwpyotrr or Wycr
> Google maps has found the latter - it's a radio station in Pennsylvania.


Yes, the initial letters of the odd-looking phrase 'would yield clear results'. Odd-looking should make you wonder why I chose those words!

So, WYCR.



ColinJ said:


> You are in the wrong place but on the right 'track'...


It's not in Pennsylvania!

I cycle in Lancashire and... Yorkshire. Yorkshire also begins with a 'Y'!

Just Google WYCR... *W*est *Y*orkshire *C*ycle *R*oute.

That road is a particularly hard climb on the WYCR northwards from Marsden, near Huddersfield.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2021)

Once more, over to @Aravis!


----------



## Aravis (20 Aug 2021)

Thank you again, @ColinJ.

For your next challenge, a country road passing through thick grass:


----------



## Buck (20 Aug 2021)

@ColinJ far too cryptic for me! I was looking in the right part of the world but other than that absolutely nothing! 🤯


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Aug 2021)

I’m wondering if thick grass is an anagram of a place this road passes through. Looks like a repeater sign as well. Not the point where it goes to 50 mph.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Clearly a very devious clue. Thick grass is an anagram of Sight Racks, which could be another term for the glasses that were worn by John Denver, who had a hit with Country Roads. John Denver was killed in an air crash so we are _obviously_ looking for the location of a famous crash site.


https://aircrashsites.co.uk/category/air-crash-sites/


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Aug 2021)

Ha now looking at Corse Lawn which does have a 50 mph B road heading through it. But can’t get a match.


----------



## Aravis (20 Aug 2021)

I think the cows may have gone since the Street View camera went by.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’m wondering if thick grass is an anagram of a place this road passes through. Looks like a repeater sign as well. Not the point where it goes to 50 mph.


No, I think it's a 50 boundary. Repeaters are little ones.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> No, I think it's a 50 boundary. Repeaters are little ones.



Isn’t that just the camera making it look bigger than it is?


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2021)

Boundary Posts either side of the road, with a bend to the left, beyond them.


----------



## Aravis (20 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Isn’t that just the camera making it look bigger than it is?


It looks to me as though the diameter of the disc is approximately the same as the vertical distance from the top of my handlebars to my bottom bracket. I'm sure the recommended dimensions for primary and repeater speed limit signs are out there, somewhere.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> It looks to me as though the diameter of the disc is approximately the same as the vertical distance from the top of my handlebars to my bottom bracket. I'm sure the recommended dimensions for primary and repeater speed limit signs are out there, somewhere.


https://en.m.wikisource.org/wiki/Pa..._Signs._2008_(Second_Impression_2008).pdf/119


----------



## nickyboy (20 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> _I thought my photo would put you on the right road originally; would yield clear results!
> 
> I thought my photo would put you on the right road initially; would yield clear results!_
> 
> ...


I knew I recognised it. I've done it once...which was enough


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> Thank you again, @ColinJ.
> 
> For your next challenge, a country road passing through thick grass:
> 
> View attachment 605157


The big building on the hillside, is that like the cows. Now missing.


----------



## Aravis (21 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> The big building on the hillside, is that like the cows. Now missing.


The large hill in the distance, to the left of the tallest tree? I think that's another area of brown grass. There is a folly but it's not visible at this range, and up there you should meet a fine lady called Marilyn. The hill is completely green in the Street View images which date from at least 10 years before my picture.

A couple of slightly different views which may help:


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> ... and up there you should meet a fine lady called Marilyn.


... who unfortunately has 2010 namesakes.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> up there you should meet a fine lady called Marilyn.


I think @Aravis may be referring to ...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Marilyns_in_the_British_Isles
or
https://www.hill-bagging.co.uk/Marilyns.php

Of which there are, as @Mr Celine points out, 2,011


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2021)

Here are some Marilyns local to @Aravis (not including ones in Wales, you'll need to go to http://www.hill-bagging.co.uk/MarilynRegions.php to look at those)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Aug 2021)

The Marilyn clue led me to Englefield House but no joy.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2021)

Aravis said:


> The large hill in the distance, to the left of the tallest tree? I think that's another area of brown grass. There is a folly but it's not visible at this range, and up there you should meet a fine lady called Marilyn. The hill is completely green in the Street View images which date from at least 10 years before my picture.


Bredon Hill (the one near Evesham in the map above) is a Marilyn that also has a folly.

_Parsons’ Folly stands at the summit of Bredon Hill and is visible for miles around. The folly, being 39ft tall, takes the height of the hill from 961ft to exactly 1,000ft._
http://www.bredonhillview.co.uk/local-history/a-short-history-of-bredon-hill/


----------



## Aravis (22 Aug 2021)

Excellent deductions above. Positively dripping with clues now (dripping isn't a clue by the way). To find the actual road, it's always worth going back to places for another look...

The article @Dogtrousers has quoted also refers to a Bambury Stone, shaped like an elephant apparently. The potential for clues is seemingly endless. Other sources, including Ordnance Survey, show it as _Banbury Stone_...


----------



## Aravis (27 Aug 2021)

I'm not sure quite what I've done wrong here, but I think this needs to move on now. Someone was extremely warm, so hot that I couldn't really comment without giving it away completely.

It's at one end of an extremely long village. I don't think it has any shops, but it does have a very expensive restaurant, a cricket club, a school, and a garage which normally has a number of ageing Rolls Royces and Bentleys outside Perhaps that's the picture I should've taken.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2021)

I don't think you've done anything wrong. I'd just forgotten about this. I had a scoot round on Streetview and found a lot of nearly but not quite. I'll have a think about the clue. Long Mynd perhaps.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2021)

I got distracted too!


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Aug 2021)

It does look a lot like the previously mentioned Corse Lawn. Here:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.9...qsiPd6QcFZ7C4lLLCINQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en






The gable end of the white house to the right of the tree matches, as does the hill. The killer cow warning sign is absent though :-\

EDIT: Hang on ...
"I think the cows may have gone since the Street View camera went by. "
So maybe it is?


----------



## Buck (27 Aug 2021)

@Sea of vapours i think you’re right there. 

The garage could be NRT motors and the long village is ?Long Green


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Aug 2021)

If that's correct then I do feel as if @Ming the Merciless did most of the digging and I wandered in and picked up the shiny coin ...

I have another one ready to post once @Aravis confirms. And it's not featureless moorland either :-)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Aug 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> If that's correct then I do feel as if @Ming the Merciless did most of the digging and I wandered in and picked up the shiny coin ...
> 
> I have another one ready to post once @Aravis confirms. And it's not featureless moorland either :-)



Bugger. Had another look along the B road I was looking at. Not sure why I couldn’t find the 50 sign I needed when I was looking at Corse Lawn a day or two back. Looks like a match to me.


----------



## Aravis (27 Aug 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> If that's correct then I do feel as if @Ming the Merciless did most of the digging and I wandered in and picked up the shiny coin ...
> 
> I have another one ready to post once @Aravis confirms. And it's not featureless moorland either :-)


You have it, @Sea of vapours. It sounds as though most of the clues came into focus eventually, so time to move on. Over to you.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Aug 2021)

Something completely different. Name that road!


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2021)

On an inspired whim I have found a place with hills, road and buildings that are INCREDIBLY similar. Eerily similar.

But not the same


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2021)

Near Gunnerside


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Aug 2021)

Correct. Well found.
https://www.google.fr/maps/@54.3790...9tbCwP63X4rG7enZnT_g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

And that s-shaped thing in the centre, across the valley, is the 25% bit of Oxnop Scar, which was the road name I was hoping someone might spot. (Visible in mine, not quite in Dogtrousers' view.)


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2021)

I rode over Buttertubs virtually on my Turbo recently and something in my head said that was familiar. So I looked at the OS map of the area and looked for a valley with a little road alongside and bingo.

Pure luck really. I have a nice easy one up my sleeve. Hang on ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2021)

I'll be out on my bike tomorrow so get your skates on and get this tonight. (NB there are no cryptic clues in there. )




Name that road!


----------



## Aravis (27 Aug 2021)

I was poised over keyboard with a picture of Swaledale, but perhaps to everyone's relief I was beaten to it.

It's maybe worth noting that the highly distinctive serpentine road in the centre of the picture looks nothing like it's true reality on OS 1:50,000. It's only when you zoom in to 1:25,000 that you can see it properly. It looks as though the delay may have been crucial this time...


----------



## Buck (27 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'll be out on my bike tomorrow so get your skates on and get this tonight.
> View attachment 606370
> 
> Name that road!


That’ll be Saltergate Bank near the Hole of Horcum 

Dropped pin
https://goo.gl/maps/Sfia1vfgoTaRzgQ26


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> That’ll be Saltergate Bank near the Hole of Horcum
> 
> Dropped pin
> https://goo.gl/maps/Sfia1vfgoTaRzgQ26


Got it in one. Had a very nice walk there and thought how glad I was that I wasn't on my bike when my little car struggled up that hill.


----------



## Buck (27 Aug 2021)

Beautiful road between Pickering and Whitby but not good for cycling IMO as it is too busy and many drive fast on here (despite mobile speed cameras)


----------



## Buck (27 Aug 2021)

OK here is my road - name it


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> Beautiful road between Pickering and Whitby but not good for cycling IMO as it is too busy and many drive fast on here (despite mobile speed cameras)


I was up there on holiday (without the bike) Had a lot of drivers driving right up my backside and overtaking on blind summits and so on. But I did take the steam train from Whitby to Pickering - much nicer.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Aug 2021)

*Sunny Bank Rd, Deepcar, near Stocksbridge!*

*





*


----------



## T4tomo (28 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> Beautiful road between Pickering and Whitby but not good for cycling IMO as it is too busy and many drive fast on here (despite mobile speed cameras)


Defo agree, cycling on any of the A roads into Whitby is a mad idea.

It's a pity there is no road or path alongsids the Steam railway, as any other route from Whitby to Pickering is both very hilly and indirect.
Via Sleights, Eskdaleside, Bridleway to Egton Bridge (or over pedestrian bridge from Grosmont to pick up the road to beck hole) and Stape would be the least worst.


----------



## Buck (28 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Sunny Bank Rd, Deepcar, near Stocksbridge!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 606395
> ...



quick result there Colin - well done. Over to you.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> quick result there Colin - well done. Over to you.


The shadows suggested the approximate direction of the road, road not on exposed hill top, valley down to the left with a reservoir in it, area looking like W/S Yorkshire or Derbyshire... I checked likely-looking reservoir/road combinations in the area and it was about the 4th or 5th one I looked at!

Here's my latest offering...






I thought things were looking up in this thread, but now they are going downhill fast!

_*Name That Road!*_


----------



## Aravis (28 Aug 2021)

Woodhouse Lane near Holmfirth, looking across the village of Holmbridge towards Digley Reservoir:






From the obvious features I was fairly sure I knew what I was looking for, but didn't make any progress until I spread out my paper OS maps. Hunting on screen I could never be sure where I'd already looked. 

You'll be pleased to know I took a picture yesterday specifically for this thread.


----------



## Buck (28 Aug 2021)

You beat me to it! Well done. I recognised the vineyard and Digley reservoir in the distance.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Aug 2021)

Well done! My original picture was down round the bend to the left but the mast on Holme Moss was a bit _TOO _obvious...

I would have recognised Digley reservoir if somebody else had posted the picture, but I didn't know about *the vineyard*.



Aravis said:


> You'll be pleased to know I took a picture yesterday specifically for this thread.


_Unleash the picture! _


----------



## Aravis (28 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> _Unleash the picture! _


With pleasure!

A had fine afternoon out yesterday - on foot. An excellent opportunity to grab a few pictures for my pool.

This was chosen by Amy:


----------



## Aravis (29 Aug 2021)

No-one's found the Pond yet?

Here's another image of the same spot, which might help to show Who I'm leading you towards:


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2021)

I thought that the bridge was over a river, not a pond, but then I discovered that there was a character in Doctor Who named Pond who had a daughter named River, so...



... I'm getting totally confused!


----------



## Buck (29 Aug 2021)

It was Amy’s Choice


Skenfrith bridge


----------



## Buck (29 Aug 2021)

https://goo.gl/maps/QzAqH3kJPopcoTKM9


Edit to add: my son remembered the Dr Who episode and helped pinpoint it!


----------



## Aravis (29 Aug 2021)

Well done @Buck, your turn again.



ColinJ said:


> ...there was a character in Doctor Who named Pond who had a daughter named River, so...


This I didn't know! I had the picture before the clue this time; with _Gilbert's End_ it was the other way round. My days of Doctor Who fandom were many years earlier, but I remember enjoying the snippets of Matt Smith I did see "live", and also this episode today on iPlayer. I may have found another guilty pleasure. 

The B4521 from the A49 to Abergavenny is quite a cycling classic. At Broad Oak, the village at the top of the hill next to Skenfrith there's a small garage where I refilled my bottles on a very hot day a few years back.


----------



## Buck (29 Aug 2021)

Good clues @Aravis and without my son’s help I may have not got it as quickly as I did!


----------



## Buck (29 Aug 2021)

My photo of this spot doesn’t actually show the road so here is a picture from t’internet.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2021)

Wheatlands Lane near Baslow in the Peak District. I've ridden it and wondered at the time what on earth that stone structure was

https://goo.gl/maps/X7qxcG6ZWJcEEi5fA


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2021)

This should be straightforward but I like the photo so I've been waiting to post this one


----------



## Buck (30 Aug 2021)

Bingo! We’ll done @nickyboy - I had you as a strong contender to get it! (I don’t know what the structure is either.)

As a bonus here is the other photo of this location








Over to you.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> View attachment 606811
> 
> 
> This should be straightforward but I like the photo so I've been waiting to post this one



I’d say Goyt’s Lane looking towards Long Hill.

https://goo.gl/maps/P8HFaUuAjXQEPCta7


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’d say Goyt’s Lane looking towards Long Hill.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/P8HFaUuAjXQEPCta7


I was hoping for more than 13 minutes!

But yes, correct. Long Hill is a....long hill. Whaley Bridge to Buxton and never more than about 3% except the first couple of hundred metres so very pleasant. It also links to Goyt Valley which is one of the nicest roads in the area


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Wheatlands Lane near Baslow in the Peak District. I've ridden it and wondered at the time what on earth that stone structure was





Buck said:


> I don’t know what the structure is either.


I found *THIS* interesting document which talks about it.


----------



## Buck (30 Aug 2021)

I’m always amazed at how fast some of these are correctly named. I guess some just stick in people‘s minds or something clicks and they are able to find them from the visual or written clues.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I was hoping for more than 13 minutes!
> 
> But yes, correct. Long Hill is a....long hill. Whaley Bridge to Buxton and never more than about 3% except the first couple of hundred metres so very pleasant. It also links to Goyt Valley which is one of the nicest roads in the area



I used to ride Stockport to Buxton and back as a kid. We always went up and down Long Hill or sometimes via Taxal or Kettleshulme way or via the reservoirs. Around the late 70s from aged 10 upwards.

I picked the right spot for the view, first time.

I‘ll put a road up (for all to guess) later.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> I’m always amazed at how fast some of these are correctly named. I guess some just stick in people‘s minds or something clicks and they are able to find them from the visual or written clues.



Ha the last few I haven’t had a clue and been a quite a way from where a road was.


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Aug 2021)

That is indeed an interesting document. Quite apart from anything else, we can deduce that Adrian most probably took that photograph in June/July 2019 when _'A recent spectacular flowering of poppies in June/July 2019 lead to international interest in the field'_


----------



## Buck (30 Aug 2021)

I did Indeed. It was apparently shared on social media and as a result the fields got trampled and caused issues with traffic on what is a quiet country lane. The farmer vowed not to plant the poppy seeds again!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2021)

Here we go. Hopefully enough clues to find it. Hopefully not too quickly either.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Aug 2021)

To start the process of elimination - it's *not* Eynsford Viaduct, which is the only one I'm at all familiar with.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Aug 2021)

This might be a good start http://viaductsuk.com/viaducts/Index


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Aug 2021)

It's architecturally very similar to the one in Buxton on Dukes Drive, the mention of Buxton upthread made me think it was it for sure, but no, it isn't.

It is a very memorable place for me because I once spent a truly miserable night camping on the nearby site in 60mph winds.


----------



## Buck (30 Aug 2021)

It also looks like Digswell viaduct near Welwyn Garden City but I can’t see a road that matches.


----------



## neil_merseyside (30 Aug 2021)

Is it a viaduct or an aquaduct though?


----------



## Buck (30 Aug 2021)

Could be either. Any suggestions/thoughts Neil?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Is it a viaduct or an aquaduct though?


I wondered that. My searching led me to a video of some foolishly risky paddleboarding...



A sudden gust of wind from his right could have had tragic consequences!


----------



## neil_merseyside (30 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I wondered that. My searching led me to a video of some foolishly risky paddleboarding...
> 
> 
> 
> A sudden gust of wind from his right could have had tragic consequences!



I first traversed that a 5 and a bit - under a pillow on the cabin floor, about 5 days later I was dancing around on the deck of the same boat, my mum was too terrified to grab me, dad decided not to risk a grabbing for safety 'snatch' in case it turned into a dunking 'push' that he'd executed perfectly a week or so earlier .


----------



## Buck (30 Aug 2021)

Looks scarier than it will have been. On a relatively still day a SUP is very stable and will have been quite straight forward unless he didn’t have a head for heights! I wouldn’t do It though - I’m no adrenaline junky


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> Looks scarier than it will have been. On a relatively still day a SUP is very stable and will have been quite straight forward unless he didn’t have a head for heights! I wouldn’t do It though - I’m no adrenaline junky


I once went for a hilltop walk on a still day and was looking around admiring the scenery when a freak gust of wind suddenly caught me and almost blew me off my feet. A gust like that would have been pretty dangerous for the paddleboarder... 

Mind you, it doesn't stop me descending at 80+ kph on my bike, despite it happening to me once when descending Holme Moss towards Woodhead! 

I'll search for some more viaducts/aqueducts tomorrow if nobody else has spotted it by then.


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Aug 2021)

Going over that aqueduct sitting on top of the canal boat was decidedly scary, and I climb vertical ice for fun!


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Aug 2021)

Is that point on the 'road' actually on Streetview? If not, is that the viaduct over the Wear to the east of Fatfield, Washington?


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2021)

I can't make our what the wording is on the dead end sign. Is it Welsh?


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I can't make our what the wording is on the dead end sign. Is it Welsh?


My JPEG-fu suggests it says "Except cycles", but it's pretty marginal. This would suggest it's on a cycle track. No NCN sticker though


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Is that point on the 'road' actually on Streetview? If not, is that the viaduct over the Wear to the east of Fatfield, Washington?



Yes it’s on Street view. No it’s not the Viaduct you mention.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I can't make our what the wording is on the dead end sign. Is it Welsh?



It’s English and says except cycles. Just checked and Street view is before it became a dead end for motor vehicles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2021)

Another on same road from other side


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> Looks scarier than it will have been. On a relatively still day a SUP is very stable and will have been quite straight forward unless he didn’t have a head for heights! I wouldn’t do It though - I’m no adrenaline junky


I paddled a group of scouts over than a few months ago, we had kayaked down the Dee including some very tricky bits like the town falls where quite a few swam. However, it was paddling over this flat water to get back to the minibus that freaked me out. I was like a mother goose telling them to stay away from the edge and to paddle carefully. The height just made me go nuts for their safety despite the fact is is pretty damn safe and you would have to try pretty hard to fall out of the kayak over the raised edge.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Aug 2021)

Digswell Park Road, Welwyn
https://goo.gl/maps/juo4zb9fWaYNXo5x7






And the backside


----------



## Buck (30 Aug 2021)

I think my original guess was right - Digswell Viaduct


----------



## Buck (30 Aug 2021)

The lack of a T sign put me off but @Edwardoka pipped me.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> The lack of a T sign put me off but @Edwardoka pipped me.


I never actually noticed your previous post, it was the second image that led me to google "british rail viaducts electrified", for which this is the top entry. You guessed correctly, and with only one image, so I think it's only fair that you can have this one!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> The lack of a T sign put me off ...


The Street View picture was taken in 2016. It made me wonder, so I googled it...

*THE ANSWER*!


----------



## Buck (30 Aug 2021)

@Edwardoka No. I wavered so it is yours.  (Plus I’ve posted a couple recently)

@ColinJ. You’ve answered yet another query. You need to change your name to ColinJ-PI.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Aug 2021)

Ok, if you insist...

I have one so fiendishly difficult, it will tax the very finest minds of CC. To give you a fighting chance, I will post an image in both directions two images near each other.

NAME THAT ROAD!








Confession: these were taken in the era before smartphones and online routing. As such, I don't actually know what road this is on.
I believe I know what county it's in, based upon the timestamps on the "Welcome to" signs also on this camera roll.

And no, I have absolutely no idea why I took these photos. A 12% climb hardly seems like a good reason to get the camera out.

EDIT: I have found it! I can sadly confirm that my memory is faulty - the second picture is NOT in fact taken in the same location as the first picture, but rather halfway up the hill and facing in the same direction.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Ok, if you insist...
> 
> I have one so fiendishly difficult, it will tax the very finest minds of CC. To give you a fighting chance, I will post an image in both directions.
> 
> ...


There's a drive/road on the right in the second picture. With possibly a third, on opposite the one you can see in the first picture.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2021)

Why the queues, I wonder? Maybe the road goes round the corner into a little village, or over a narrow bridge...


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Why the queues, I wonder? Maybe the road goes round the corner into a little village, or over a narrow bridge...


Temporary sign opposite the permanent sign, low down. "Roadworks" maybe?


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Aug 2021)

The last image I have, taken from the same spot and demonstrating that a certain young fellow didn't understand autofocus but isn't terrible at photoshopping pug heads onto things


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Aug 2021)

I have found the location and edited the original post. It turns out that the two images in the original post are NOT taken from the same location facing in different directions, but rather about 0.2 miles away from each other, and facing the same direction.

Young Ed must have gotten off and walked. OH THE IGNOMONY.
In his defence it appears to be an incredibly busy road, if I were to ever visit it again I'd be sure to take a motorbike instead.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2021)

Oh, so that is UPhill? That first picture looks DOWNhill to me! 

I suppose that would account for the delayed traffic...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Aug 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Digswell Park Road, Welwyn
> https://goo.gl/maps/juo4zb9fWaYNXo5x7
> 
> View attachment 606882
> ...



We have a winner


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The Street View picture was taken in 2016. It made me wonder, so I googled it...
> 
> *THE ANSWER*!



Yep. It’s a great improvement and whenever I’m that way I now cycle down that lane. Previously I wouldn’t bother with the drivers shortcutting down it.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, so that is UPhill? That first picture looks DOWNhill to me!
> 
> I suppose that would account for the delayed traffic...


both looking downhill, although god (&* Edwardoka ) *knows where 

hard to tell if any of the text is a cryptic clue or just the rantings of a man who has had his head replaced by a dog.


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> both looking downhill, although god (&* Edwardoka ) *knows where
> 
> hard to tell if any of the text is a cryptic clue or just the rantings of a man who has had his head replaced by a dog.


They are both uphill, though somewhat deceiving. FWIW I didn't do any cropping or processing of these, apart from the obvious and questionable alteration to the third.

The first photo, taken from the same place as the third photo, is on a stretch that's about 4-6%, looking uphill. It looks downhill because I had zoomed right in, and the terrain rears up a fair bit.
The second, taken at the steepest part of the hill, is deceiving because of the hedges on either side. I must have crossed the road and was pushing the bike against the flow of traffic.

As for cryptic clues, there is an oblique reference to the location in my previous post, though I doubt it will make any sense until it is found.
There are no references or clues in this one.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2021)

Here's my wild guess. It's the old A3 going up the the Devils Punchbowl. Now replaced by the Hindhead Tunnel. I haven't looked at any maps or anything so it's probably wrong.

This is on the basis that: There were steep bits. Queues were likely (in fact, inevitable). It was about that wide. @Edwardoka doesn't know what county it's in. So that could be because it's way outside his Scottish haunts. Maybe he was on his way to Portsmouth to get a ferry.

When I get a moment I'll have a look at some images and prove myself wrong in a jiffy.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Sep 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> As for cryptic clues, there is an oblique reference to the location in my previous post, though I doubt it will make any sense until it is found.
> There are no references or clues in this one.





Dogtrousers said:


> Here's my wild guess. It's the old A3 going up the the Devils Punchbowl. Now replaced by the Hindhead Tunnel. I haven't looked at any maps or anything so it's probably wrong.


on that basis we could be here til christmas if the clue can only be worked in hindsight and it might well be a road that is no longer there or the picture are from ages ago and its hard to tell if it going up or down from the pictures, so the chances of recognising it on street view are limited


----------



## Buck (1 Sep 2021)

I reckon *motorbike* may be the clue but apart from that I am none the wiser!


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Here's my wild guess. It's the old A3 going up the the Devils Punchbowl. Now replaced by the Hindhead Tunnel. I haven't looked at any maps or anything so it's probably wrong.
> 
> This is on the basis that: There were steep bits. Queues were likely (in fact, inevitable). It was about that wide. @Edwardoka doesn't know what county it's in. So that could be because it's way outside his Scottish haunts. Maybe he was on his way to Portsmouth to get a ferry.
> 
> When I get a moment I'll have a look at some images and prove myself wrong in a jiffy.


A damn fine bit of deduction and a good guess based upon the information available - I cycled through Haslemere and Hindhead on my Brighton to Glasgow tour, but this is not that tour, this is not that road, and this county is not Surrey.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> A damn fine bit of deduction and a good guess based upon the information available - I cycled through Haslemere and Hindhead on my Brighton to Glasgow tour, but this is not that tour, this is not that road, and this county is not Surrey.


 Oh well


----------



## Buck (1 Sep 2021)

I think another clue may be in order @Edwardoka


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Sep 2021)

It's proving very difficult to come up with uplifting clues that don't immediately give it away, but I'll give it a try before we all turn into fossils.

The "hill" is a lot more interesting than I'd previously thought. I didn't even know we had geology like this in the UK, not so far inland.

A cowardly handcyclist trying to go around the hill would find themselves coming to a bad end.

Yes, my clues are rubbish. Deal with it!

Edit to add: the last line is *not *a clue, before you go off to explore Kent.


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Sep 2021)

I'm taking a hiatus from CC, but I wouldn't want to leave you on edge or without closure.

Just behind the trees in the first pic, the road takes a 90 degree turn to the left, the second photo is taken from the outside of the corner, and at the top of the road it turns right again and enters a cutting.

There are clues in this post, but I have included the following spoiler that will make things much much easier, please don't use it unless you're still stuck in a few days.


Spoiler



CaCO3



I wish you all much luck!


----------



## Buck (3 Sep 2021)

Does anyone have a clue?

I was thinking

motorbike = Norton? e.g. Chipping Norton / Midsomer Norton

fossils = limestone? Could it be The Mendip Hills? 

leave on edge / without closure ???


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Sep 2021)

Geology limestone folded vertically ? The Norbur erratics ? Stand edge cutting ? Who knows?


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

Buck said:


> Does anyone have a clue?
> 
> I was thinking
> 
> ...


Limestone, Malham/Malham Cove area?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Limestone, Malham/Malham Cove area?



or White Peak or Cheddar…. Cove doesn’t have roads or trees like that nearby


----------



## Aravis (3 Sep 2021)

I think the fossil reference is pointing us to Jurassic rocks. The most famous such rocks are on the Jurassic Coast in Dorset, but it was implied that this is well inland. "Coward" implies yellow I presume, and Jurassic limestone is typically yellow. It really does look like one of the roads over the Cotswolds in the Burton Dassett area near Banbury, but I've been unable to find a match. Perhaps it's a perspective thing. The queues thing is a puzzle though - presumably this road is pretty busy at certain times so I'd guess it's heading to or from a large town. Again the Banbury area would fit.

I think there are other clues which I haven't taken account of. The (Chipping) Norton idea I hadn't thought of.

Almost time for bed.


----------



## Buck (3 Sep 2021)

I thought Malham initially then ruled it out and Norber as the surrounding area doesn’t look like that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2021)

"uplifting clues" ... uplift is a geological term. I'm not sure what it is, though. So we may be looking for uplifted limestone.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

Settle?


----------



## Buck (3 Sep 2021)

What’s the cowardly handcyclist clue tell us? If anything?


----------



## Alex321 (4 Sep 2021)

I've been thinking the edge reference meant somewhere like Wotton-under-edge or Edgehill - which is Banbury area again.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Sep 2021)

Cowardly could be yellow. Possibly another geological reference.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Why the queues, I wonder? Maybe the road goes round the corner into a little village, or over a narrow bridge...


Level crossing?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Level crossing?


I was thinking perhaps HGVs crawling up a steep, twisty road?


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking perhaps HGVs crawling up a steep, twisty road?


What could be overhead wiring outside the cut Field. First thought was a canal, beyond the same field.


----------



## All uphill (5 Sep 2021)

Something says "Wenlock Edge" when I look at those pictures. 

Go on, tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Cowardly could be yellow. Possibly another geological reference.



or a yellow road on OS mapping


----------



## All uphill (5 Sep 2021)

A458 Harley Hill?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Sep 2021)

But what’s with hand cyclist?


----------



## All uphill (5 Sep 2021)

I'm more confident of my wildish guess. Found the 12% sign, @Edwardoka mentioned taking his motorbike - possibly a hint towards Harley?


----------



## All uphill (5 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> But what’s with hand cyclist?


No idea!

The Edge is a geological feature. That's about as far as I get.


----------



## Aravis (5 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> But what’s with hand cyclist?


I thought that might have something to do with paralympic classification codes. I had a look at that several days ago but they all have numbers as well as letters.

There's also "OH THE IGNOMONY" which I thought might mean something like "I've got no money". So we could be looking at Penniless Cove Hill in Tenby, but I'm not convinced it's a perfect match:


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

All uphill said:


> I'm more confident of my wildish guess. Found the 12% sign, @Edwardoka mentioned taking his motorbike - possibly a hint towards Harley?


Yes, *you are definitely right* - well done!


----------



## All uphill (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, *you are definitely right* - well done!


Thank you.

I've finally worked out how to attach an image.


----------



## All uphill (5 Sep 2021)

Here's a picture from a ride I had on Friday.

Name that road!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking perhaps HGVs crawling up a steep, twisty road?


If you follow the Street View car's progress up the hill you can see that in action! It catches up with a car and a truck which cannot be overtaken on its grind up through Much Wenlock.

Ah - *Much Wenlock*...


Wikipedia article linked to... said:


> _Much Wenlock is historically the chief town of the ancient borough of Wenlock. "Much" was added to distinguish it from the nearby Little Wenlock and to show it is the larger of the two settlements. The name Wenlock probably comes from the Celtic name Wininicas, meaning "white area" (in reference to the limestone of Wenlock Edge), plus the Old English loca, meaning "enclosed place"._


----------



## All uphill (5 Sep 2021)

I've driven along there a couple of times after visiting Shrewsbury and really wouldn't want to take on the traffic on a bicycle; it's a very good example of a busy road with fast traffic up a narrowing road. Scary!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

All uphill said:


> I've driven along there a couple of times after visiting Shrewsbury and really wouldn't want to take on the traffic on a bicycle; it's a very good example of a busy road with fast traffic up a narrowing road. Scary!


It does look scary for cyclists on Street View. 

Any cyclist riding up there would (hopefully!) slow the traffic down and that would be another cause for the delays suggested by the sign.


----------



## Buck (6 Sep 2021)

All uphill said:


> Here's a picture from a ride I had on Friday.
> 
> Name that road!
> 
> View attachment 607872



Is the Street View on Google Maps very similar to your photograph?


----------



## All uphill (6 Sep 2021)

Buck said:


> Is the Street View on Google Maps very similar to your photograph?


I took the photo from a bench, which some kind person had place there for the view, about 2m above the road, so the view is similar but not identical.

The bench is clearly visible on streetview.


----------



## All uphill (6 Sep 2021)

No takers?

Is a clue needed?


----------



## Buck (6 Sep 2021)

I know the area it’s in (I think!) but I can’t find the specific road!

for me, a clue would help!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2021)

An easy clue would be the answer to... _Have I been wasting my time looking at lumpy West Somerset?_


----------



## All uphill (6 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> An easy clue would be the answer to... _Have I been wasting my time looking at lumpy West Somerset?_


I live in Somerset and rode along here on a day out starting from home, but this is not in Somerset.

I think @briantrumpet or @mudsticks might be more familiar with this road than me.


----------



## All uphill (6 Sep 2021)

And, because I am kind, I will tell you that I didn't ride through West Somerset on my day out.


----------



## All uphill (6 Sep 2021)

The friend I was with appropriately got most rebellious a couple of miles further on from here, after being a honey earlier.


----------



## Buck (6 Sep 2021)

That confirms Devon to me.

I’m working on it being the Chardstock area.

Not worked out your second lot of clues yet.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Sep 2021)

All uphill said:


> I live in Somerset and rode along here on a day out starting from home, but this is not in Somerset.
> 
> I think @briantrumpet or @mudsticks might be more familiar with this road than me.


It's East Devon, somewhere in the Greensand Escarpment hills (from Sidmouth stretching up towards the Blackdown Hills and west to Honiton & Ottery. Can't work out which specific road though...the rebellion bit could refer to Fenny Bridges, but it doesn't look familiar...

https://www.devonperspectives.co.uk/prayerbook_rebellion_4.html


----------



## All uphill (6 Sep 2021)

Buck said:


> That confirms Devon to me.
> 
> I’m working on it being the Chardstock area.
> 
> Not worked out your second lot of clues yet.


We went through Chardstock twice on the ride, once before getting to the mystery road and then again on our way home about three hours later.


----------



## Alex321 (6 Sep 2021)

Well we know he went through Holy City on that ride, because he posted a photo of the bike in front of the signpost.

Which is East Devon.


----------



## All uphill (6 Sep 2021)

All uphill said:


> We went through Chardstock twice on the ride, once before getting to the mystery road and then again on our way home about three hours later.


Just checked, it was more like four hours later.


----------



## Alex321 (6 Sep 2021)

The rebellion could mean Lyme Regis, as that is where the landing was for the Monmouth Rebellion.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Sep 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> It's East Devon



But surely "And, because I am kind, I will tell you that I didn't ride through West Somerset on my day out" means must be East of Somerset?

(I've zero clue where it is, but it looks idyllic and I want to cycle it!)


----------



## All uphill (6 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> The rebellion could mean Lyme Regis, as that is where the landing was for the Monmouth Rebellion.


Monmouth Rebellion is good, but not Lyme.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Sep 2021)

All uphill said:


> Monmouth Rebellion is good, but not Lyme.



Route of the Monmouth rebellion according to wiki.


----------



## mudsticks (6 Sep 2021)

Looks a bit like the hills behind Colyton , or even Luppit area, that bend in the road is very distinctive.

Can't place it though..


----------



## mudsticks (6 Sep 2021)

Did you stop for tea and cake at Farway honey farm perchance??


----------



## All uphill (6 Sep 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Did you stop for tea and cake at Farway honey farm perchance??


No, but it sounds lovely. My "honey" clue refers to the town where we stopped for a pasty.


----------



## mudsticks (6 Sep 2021)

So you climbed out of the back of Honiton, then dipped back down through the lanes to Colyton ??


----------



## Buck (6 Sep 2021)

I was looking at Honiton and surrounding areas….


----------



## All uphill (6 Sep 2021)

mudsticks said:


> So you climbed out of the back of Honiton, then dipped back down through the lanes to Colyton ??





mudsticks said:


> So you climbed out of the back of Honiton, then dipped back down through the lanes to Colyton ??


Yes!


----------



## mudsticks (6 Sep 2021)

All uphill said:


> Yes!



Nice ride, ..and definitely _all_ _uphill_.


Both ways 

Going to have to go and find that bend in person now...


----------



## All uphill (6 Sep 2021)

So you've narrowed it down, but can you name that road?


----------



## mudsticks (6 Sep 2021)

All uphill said:


> So you've narrowed it down, but can you name that road?



Hmm no I can't, I'm afraid..

Does it even have a name? Doesn't even look big enough to be a B road.

'Something Rustic Lane' 

Happy to let others find it with their tech .

I'll find it one day on my bike


----------



## All uphill (6 Sep 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Hmm no I can't, I'm afraid..
> 
> Does it even have a name? Doesn't even look big enough to be a B road.
> 
> ...


I'm sure someone will be along shortly with the road name.

I'm glad you think the hill out of Honiton is tough; it seemed to go on and on and up and up!


----------



## mudsticks (6 Sep 2021)

All uphill said:


> I'm sure someone will be along shortly with the road name.
> 
> I'm glad you think the hill out of Honiton is tough; it seemed to go on and on and up and up!



It doesn't let up does it?

Still, keeps the legs, and lungs in shape


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Sep 2021)

Distinctive field patterns in photo as well. Which should be possible to find on OS 1:25,000 mapping


----------



## Buck (6 Sep 2021)

This’ll be the bench!


----------



## Buck (6 Sep 2021)

Here’s the road


----------



## Buck (6 Sep 2021)

I think it’s called Northleigh Hill Road?

https://goo.gl/maps/G4kdt74jvFWWLDQS8


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Sep 2021)

A Devon motorway as my F-in-L from Newton Abbot called them.


----------



## All uphill (6 Sep 2021)

P


Buck said:


> Here’s the road
> View attachment 607994


That's it @Buck !

Well done.

A mighty climb out of Honiton followed by 7km of lovely gentle downhill towards a glimpse of the sea and that bench.

Colyton was, apparently, the most rebellious town in Devon siding with Monmouth.

Over to you!


----------



## Buck (6 Sep 2021)

That was a good one to choose @All uphill. Certainly got the grey cells working.
A beautiful part of the world and certainly as hilly as my Yorkshire.

Talking of hills, let's try this one. (Sadly not my photo but a screen grab from GE hence the quality)

Clue: This is the second half of the climb.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2021)

Buck said:


> That was a good one to choose @All uphill. Certainly got the grey cells working.
> A beautiful part of the world and certainly as hilly as my Yorkshire.
> 
> Talking of hills, let's try this one. (Sadly not my photo but a screen grab from GE hence the quality)
> ...


I thought it was Cubar (hard National Hill Climb near Bakewell). Then I thought it was another I know near Great Longstone which drops off an escarpment. But it's neither. So I'm stumped


----------



## Buck (8 Sep 2021)

All a bit quiet re this (having said that, I’m glad to see it didn’t go in the first 30 mins!!)

Another clue needed?


----------



## T4tomo (8 Sep 2021)

Buck said:


> All a bit quiet re this (having said that, I’m glad to see it didn’t go in the first 30 mins!!)
> 
> Another clue needed?


I think so. If someone has ridden it they recognise it and it goes early - bar the oddd exception where someone response t the answer that they rode it last week but was too tired to look at the scenery . It looks a bit NY Moors-ish, although hard to tell the type of stones from the picture quality, but I can't place it.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2021)

I reckon West/South Yorkshire or Derbyshire within about a 50 km radius of Huddersfield. That probably means that it is in Kent!


----------



## Buck (8 Sep 2021)

Colin knows where I live!

Back in 2014 the second day of the TdF Grand Depart cycled very near to this road.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Sep 2021)

Buck said:


> Colin knows where I live!
> 
> Back in 2014 the second day of the TdF Grand Depart cycled very near to this road.



I thought it looked like West Yorkshire. Can't locate it though.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

Buck said:


> Colin knows where I live!
> 
> Back in 2014 the second day of the TdF Grand Depart cycled very near to this road.


A58?


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Sep 2021)

I have a TDF 'road narrows' sign from Main Street, Addingham on my garage wall. 
It's not Addingham.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Sep 2021)

Buck said:


> Colin knows where I live!
> 
> Back in 2014 the second day of the TdF Grand Depart cycled very near to this road.


Hmm very near, but crucially not up (or down) it


----------



## Buck (8 Sep 2021)

No they didn’t ride that hill!


----------



## Buck (8 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I thought it looked like West Yorkshire. Can't locate it though.



They rode through other parts of Yorkshire that day. 

(They also dipped a toe into Lancashire plus a while in The Peaks but we’ll ignore those)


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> TdF 2014 Stage 2 map
> View attachment 608180


The map is incorrect, it's the A58 at the top of the Cragg Vale climb. 
Map shows the A54.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I tried


You drew the map!

I was thinking of a stretch along the A58.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You drew the map!
> 
> I was thinking of a stretch along the A58.



Eh, I don’t think he did draw the map 😂


----------



## Aravis (8 Sep 2021)

I have now learnt the route that day by heart. But I can't remember which was the start and which was the finish, nor who won.

But all worthwhile in the end. Hartcliff Hill, near Langsett:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.5...4!1sBirULh6OTHLesa5BdSrNcw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2021)

Aravis said:


> I have now learnt the route that day by heart. But I can't remember which was the start and which was the finish, nor who won.
> 
> But all worthwhile in the end. Hartcliff Hill, near Langsett:
> 
> ...


Well done!

I was searching all around that area but I didn't check _that _one because my OS map shows 2 masts up there and I can't see them in the SV picture.

I don't normally remember stage finishes, but I do remember _that _one. There was a very steep climb in Sheffield and following that Nibali made a strong attack which caught the other favourites out and he soloed to the win.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was searching all around that area but I didn't check _that _one because my OS map shows 2 masts up there and I can't see them in the SV picture.


I was thinking of HUGE masts like those on top of Holme Moss or Emley Moor. Instead we have these puny things...






No wonder we can't see _those _from the other side of the hill!


----------



## Buck (8 Sep 2021)

Nicely done @Aravis 

It is a cheeky little climb with a false summit. You round the corner thinking you’ve done and a wall of road appears in front of you but definitely worth it as you get to the summit with your lungs on fire and your legs screaming, you hang a right, take a breath and go along Green Moor soaking up the far reaching views. Brilliant.

You’re in the chair @Aravis


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2021)

Buck said:


> It is a cheeky little climb with a false summit. You round the corner thinking you’ve done and a wall of road appears in front of you but definitely worth it as you get to the summit with your lungs on fire and your legs screaming, you hang a right, take a breath and go along Green Moor soaking up the far reaching views. Brilliant.


As usual, the hunt revealed some interesting places that I haven't been to before and will probably visit one day.

I have ridden Strines/Ewden Bank a couple of times in each direction but not been over to Bradfield/Stocksbridge. Hang on - that reminds me... I planned a route for a forum ride out there from Mirfield but Covid came along and scuppered it. Maybe we can do it next spring, some time after the clocks go forward? (I found that I can get a return ticket to Mirfield for under a fiver and it only takes 30 minutes each way from Todmorden.)


----------



## Buck (9 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> As usual, the hunt revealed some interesting places that I haven't been to before and will probably visit one day.
> 
> I have ridden Strines/Ewden Bank a couple of times in each direction but not been over to Bradfield/Stocksbridge. Hang on - that reminds me... I planned a route for a forum ride out there from Mirfield but Covid came along and scuppered it. Maybe we can do it next spring, some time after the clocks go forward? (I found that I can get a return ticket to Mirfield for under a fiver and it only takes 30 minutes each way from Todmorden.)



You’re on 👍🏻 Let’s sort something.


----------



## Aravis (9 Sep 2021)

Thank you @Buck. I enjoyed that search.

Lately I've been doing a bit of Street View reconnaissance of places and roads I've cycled in the past, and now and then I find the camera has really hit the spot.

Some 10 years ago I spent an idyllic two week holiday in a lovely house at this little hidey-hole:






I sensed that everyone was getting desperate for break from all this climbing .


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2021)

Hidey-hole ... a potential clue maybe.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Sep 2021)

Aravis said:


> Thank you @Buck. I enjoyed that search.
> 
> Lately I've been doing a bit of Street View reconnaissance of places and roads I've cycled in the past, and now and then I find the camera has really hit the spot.
> 
> ...



I've never been there, but immediately thought "Somerset levels" and streetview shows several very similar views, but I can't locate this one.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Sep 2021)

The terrain reminds me of the wyre/fylde area... but i don't think it is.
And the large distant structure visible between the trees reminds me of Heysham Power Station... but i don't think it is.

It does seem to have the bulk of a power plant though


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> The terrain reminds me of the wyre/fylde area... but i don't think it is.
> And the large distant structure visible between the trees reminds me of Heysham Power Station... but i don't think it is.
> 
> It does seem to have the bulk of a power plant though


Sara, enhance the image. 
Sure thing, Grissom.




Bugger. It could be anything,


----------



## Aravis (9 Sep 2021)

Your collective radar is working quite well. The building is highly relevant and I deliberately made sure it could be seen in the image.

I was on a two week holiday, with my bike, and at the time lived in the Forest of Dean. The Somerset Levels would have been a bit close to home. It was a great holiday, relaxing in the garden and exploring the local area, and a nearby bit of very wild swimming put the seal on it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Sep 2021)

Aravis said:


> a nearby bit of very wild swimming put the seal on it.



Whilst Hartlepool nuclear power station is immediately adjacent to seal sands, you'd be mad to swim there and it looks nothing like the area so almost certainly a red herring.

Having been born and brought up within sight of said power station, I look forward to being embarrassingly wrong!


----------



## T4tomo (9 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Whilst Hartlepool nuclear power station is immediately adjacent to seal sands, you'd be mad to swim there and it looks nothing like the area so almost certainly a red herring.
> 
> Having been born and brought up within sight of said power station, I look forward to being embarrassingly wrong!


also not a great holiday destination, nor a picturesque as the photo.

There are few plants around the Wash will similar scenery, but either the plant is the wrong shape, the ploughing is on the wrong side or the roads around it are too big. but there are seals up there! need to work out what the hideaway refers too...


----------



## Buck (9 Sep 2021)

Hides - RSPB reserve perhaps?

“relaxing in the garden” - Kent is described as the garden of England?


----------



## Aravis (9 Sep 2021)

I've given three clues so far. One hints at part of the name of the locality itself, one at what people usually go there to see, and the other at the purpose of the building.

I haven't hinted at the geographical region yet, and so far no-one's been particularly close.


----------



## Mr Celine (9 Sep 2021)

Aravis said:


> I sensed that everyone was getting desperate





Aravis said:


> I've given three clues so far... and the other at the purpose of the building.



Is the building a very large public toilet?


----------



## Venod (9 Sep 2021)

I don't have time to explore just now, but I think the building is the radar station on the IOW.


----------



## lazybloke (9 Sep 2021)

Sizewell area?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Sep 2021)

Venod said:


> I don't have time to explore just now, but I think the building is the radar station on the IOW.



Nowhere that flat on the IOW I think - had a week there in the summer and pretty much cycled every road!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Sep 2021)

OK so hideaway is a reference to RSPB Slimbridge, the power station is Berkeley and...

... no obvious fit to landscape or road. 

Bah!


----------



## Glow worm (9 Sep 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Sizewell area?



I wondered that but couldn't get any of the roads to match up on Google SV. I then wondered about Bradwell in Essex hit the same issue.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Sep 2021)

donna nook louth
I think / hope


----------



## T4tomo (9 Sep 2021)

No 4 on countryside magazines top 10 seal watching spots


----------



## Aravis (9 Sep 2021)

Well done @T4tomo, spot on.

It would have been difficult to see this without knowing what you were looking at, but the uneven skyline is the line of dunes beyond which there is a huge area of sand. This is used as a bombing range so is sometimes a no-go area during the week. The guidance we were given was to keep an eye on the radar device on top of the square building - when that stops rotating there will be no more action that day. Typically this happened in early afternoon, after which we could walk out to survey the damage and go for a swim with the seals. I suspect some of them had been through the rescue centre a little further down the coast. The would swim up to a few feet away when we were on land, and one brushed past my arm when swimming. I suspect that swimming there isn't particularly safe, but sometimes these things have to be done.

The house was a good size with a large wildish garden, and our own path across the dunes to the sea. From the garden it was impossible to hear any road noise. It was a place I couldn't have recommended more highly, but sadly I had an email from the owner in around 2018 to say that it was permanently withdrawn with immediate effect.

Hidey-hole was hinting at (Donna) Nook, as I'm sure is now obvious.

Looking forward to the next!


----------



## T4tomo (9 Sep 2021)

I was a bit south when looking around the Wash (seals on N. Norfolk coast) and was looking at power stations, as soon as I focussed on seals, Donna Nook stood out on lucky google.. partial thanks to @*roubaixtuesday, *with pointing out Seal Sands being nowhere near that scenic. which got me thinking you can see seals up most of the east coast but very few places are that flat, so I wonder where else....

let me have a think...


----------



## T4tomo (9 Sep 2021)

what about this, Name that road






google street view but I road past it the other day.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> The terrain reminds me of the wyre/fylde area... but i don't think it is.
> And the large distant structure visible between the trees reminds me of Heysham Power Station... but i don't think it is.
> 
> *It does seem to have the bulk of a power plant though *


No pylons!


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> what about this, Name that road
> 
> View attachment 608379
> 
> ...


Old style steel fencing on the left, suggesting a stately home nearby. Possibly in the southern half of england


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> google street view but I road past it the other day.


Smart of you to avoid the efforts of cheats checking '_Your Ride Today_' for clues by never posting in that thread...!


----------



## Buck (9 Sep 2021)

There’s a stately home or castle on the horizon on the left.

warwick?


----------



## lazybloke (10 Sep 2021)

I noticed the home/castle this afternoon and spent most of the evening thinking of the area near Windsor. 
Finally had a look on Streetview and reckon I'm way out.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Sep 2021)

lazybloke said:


> I noticed the home/castle this afternoon and spent most of the evening thinking of the area near Windsor.
> Finally had a look on Streetview and reckon I'm way out.


 
Probably by a country


----------



## T4tomo (10 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Smart of you to avoid the efforts of cheats checking '_Your Ride Today_' for clues by never posting in that thread...!





Buck said:


> There’s a stately home or castle on the horizon on the left.


Crucial spot that, I made sure it was visible, without being glaringly obvious. 
Much like the last one, or even more so, working out what that building is will be the easiest way to name that road.



Alex321 said:


> Probably by a country


Places mentioned so far are the right country, but none yet in the right county


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Sep 2021)

Flat so I’m thinking one of the flatter counties such as Norfolk. But Cheshire plains also an option.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Flat so I’m thinking one of the flatter counties such as Norfolk. But Cheshire plains also an option.


knock another 2 counties off the list . There are flat roads in most counties, don't get hung up on flat.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Sep 2021)

It reminded me of the road heading North to Mentmore in Buckinghamshire, with Mentmore Towers on the left. I just had a look on Google Maps and it is very similar. But not the same


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2021)

Blenheim?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Blenheim?


If you think so, show us the Street View photo!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Sep 2021)

Mentmore





England - Google Maps


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Flat so I’m thinking one of the flatter counties such as Norfolk. But Cheshire plains also an option.



Not Tatton or Dunham I think. Definitely not Lyme.

Traditionally Cheshire fencing is black and white railings with a curve.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> It reminded me of the road heading North to Mentmore in Buckinghamshire, with Mentmore Towers on the left. I just had a look on Google Maps and it is very similar. But not the same



ah but it was.....


Dogtrousers said:


> Mentmore
> View attachment 608491
> 
> England - Google Maps


Ladies and gentlemen we have a winner....

Lord only knows what prompted @*Dogtrousers *to have another look at Mentmore..

On both google street view and "riding past it" view, there is only a very short window to see Mentmore Towers before the trees get in the way again.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Sep 2021)

I don't know what possessed me to go back and take another look 

Anyway, here's a hastily bodged together panorama. The Streetview pic is actually a bit better so I may post that if it doesn't go quickly.




_Name that road!_


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2021)

https://goo.gl/maps/zEEzSDZhPBwsRKUx8
A complete fluke I got this...never been there

I took a guess that the sea was something like The Fleet. Dropped the little yellow man in Google Maps and...Bingo!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Sep 2021)

Over to you @nickyboy

The blip on the horizon is Abbotsbury Abbey, which is much clearer in Streetview zoomed in
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abbotsbury_Abbey


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2021)

Name that Road!!


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Sep 2021)

@nickyboy UK only.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> @nickyboy UK only.


Whaaaaaaat!!!!!!

Ok, I'll find one that meets the unnecessarily stringent Name That Road rules


----------



## T4tomo (10 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Whaaaaaaat!!!!!!
> 
> Ok, I'll find one that meets the unnecessarily stringent Name That Road rules







still a fair bit of scope old chap


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2021)

It's in the UK....harrumph


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Sep 2021)

.


nickyboy said:


> View attachment 608512
> 
> 
> It's in the UK....harrumph



It's the Monk's Road, above Charlesworth.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Whaaaaaaat!!!!!!
> 
> Ok, I'll find one that meets the unnecessarily stringent Name That Road rules


For obvious reasons, that IS the rule.

*For obvious showing off reasons I will identify it anyway! *It is the *N-332 coast road* on the Costa Blanca from Benidorm going towards (and above) Calpe!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Sep 2021)

https://www.google.com/maps/@53.428...T6hxHZ_KU8wGw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i40

The fence lacking on streetview made me doubt it for a moment, mind.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> .
> 
> 
> It's the Monk's Road, above Charlesworth.


Dammit...I was all set for clues involving Cappucino


----------



## T4tomo (10 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> For obvious reasons, that IS the rule.
> 
> *For obvious showing off reasons I will identify it anyway! *It is the *N-332 coast road* on the Costa Blanca from Benidorm going towards (and above) Calpe!
> 
> View attachment 608516


I thought it looked a bit arid for Wales.....


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Dammit...I was all set for clues involving Cappucino



I was collapsed in a heap at the exact spot just a couple of weeks ago. 

For anyone who hasn't ridden it, it's a great but tough climb with brilliant views. Highly recommended.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Sep 2021)

OK, so taken by Mrs T on the tandem, _name that road




_


----------



## T4tomo (10 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, so taken by Mrs T on the tandem, _name that road_


Road?? - all i see is the back of someones napper??


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Road?? - all i see is the back of someones napper??



Dunno what you're complaining about. Imagine how much worse it is for Mrs Tuesday!


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I was collapsed in a heap at the exact spot just a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't ridden it, it's a great but tough climb with brilliant views. Highly recommended.


Not for the faint hearted as a downhill too. There is a graveyard at the bottom which is somewhat appropriate


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I thought it looked a bit arid for Wales.....


I used to ride that road 7 or 8 times a holiday in the early 2000s!

In fact, I almost lost my bike down that gorge...



ColinJ said:


> I was on a Costa Blanca cycling holiday once when the daily ride was cancelled due to dangerously strong winds. I decided to ignore the warnings and went out with a mate. The wind really was nightmarish and we were struggling to ride up to the tunnels leading from Benidorm to above Calpe. As soon as I got to the start of the first tunnel, I hit a wall of wind and was simply unable to ride any further forwards. I was standing on the pedals in a 39/29 gear and using all of my strength but could not move. My legs soon gave way and I was blown off the back of the bike, which took off and headed towards the Armco barrier and the gorge below. I lunged for the bike and managed to pull it back down onto the road ...
> 
> At that point, I thought "_Nah ..._"!


----------



## All uphill (10 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, so taken by Mrs T on the tandem, _name that road
> 
> View attachment 608521
> _


Headington? Headley Down?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Sep 2021)

All uphill said:


> Headington? Headley Down?



Alas not. Not Headingley or Headcorn either.


----------



## Alex321 (13 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Alas not. Not Headingley or Headcorn either.


Any clues?

I can see water beyond your head, but can't tell if it is a lake or the sea (or an estuary)


----------



## Alex321 (13 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Or a reservoir ...
> 
> I'm thinking Peak District. Actually that's not true. I'm wildly guessing Peak District.


Looks a bit flat for places around lakes or reservoirs in that area.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Sep 2021)

OK, time for some clues.

1) The body of water is seawater.


----------



## T4tomo (13 Sep 2021)

I'm thinking an estuary, given you can see land either side of the water, plus the houses don't look very seaside-esque. Could be somewhere such a the river severn, which is seawater for quite a long way inland. will be trick to spot as streetview might not look like the back of the tandem shot...although there a couple of buildings to locate it.


----------



## Alex321 (13 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I'm thinking an estuary, given you can see land either side of the water, plus the houses don't look very seaside-esque. Could be somewhere such a the river severn, which is seawater for quite a long way inland. will be trick to spot as streetview might not look like the back of the tandem shot...although there a couple of buildings to locate it.


Could be just a bay rather than estuary.

I don't think the Severn estuary is that narrow anywhere it could still be described as "seawater".


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Could be just a bay rather than estuary.
> 
> I don't think the Severn estuary is that narrow anywhere it could still be described as "seawater".



I'm not sure the exact definition of where an Estuary would become a sea. Using your example (not commenting on the location of the picture), where does the Bristol Channel become the Severn Estuary and at what point does the water within the estuary it no longer meet the definition of "seawater"?

Perhaps to be clear I'm offering no clue (yet) beyond that the water visible in the picture is tidal.

I'll post another clue later if no-one has got closer.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> streetview might not look like the back of the tandem shot...



Just to offer some reassurance it's not some kind of photo trickery


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Sep 2021)

OK, so no takers still. 

Clue 2:

The tidal area in view is part of a national nature reserve. 

Clue 3 in the morning.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Sep 2021)

So it's obviously an estuarine environment. But there are 229 National Nature Reserves of which quite a few are estuaries. Those red tiles are a feature of SE England I think?


----------



## T4tomo (14 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> So it's obviously an estuarine environment. But there are 229 National Nature Reserves of which quite a few are estuaries. Those red tiles are a feature of SE England I think?


yes a lot of rural / semi rural estuaries are nature reserves as estuaries attract a diverse a bunch of wildlife.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Sep 2021)

OK, so I probably won't be around until tomorrow now, so a further clue which I think may lead you to the answer: Some of the detail of the original has been lost in the uploaded version.

Here is the original zoomed in to show the view over the stretch of tidal water.







Further clue tomorrow if this doesn't solve it!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Sep 2021)

Found a likely place with those red roofs but no match so far


----------



## Buck (14 Sep 2021)

It looks like some form of power station? Nuclear ones are all by the sea as they use the seawater for cooling.


----------



## Alex321 (14 Sep 2021)

Buck said:


> It looks like some form of power station? Nuclear ones are all by the sea as they use the seawater for cooling.


It does look like a power station. With possibly a refinery to the right.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Sep 2021)

Buck said:


> It looks like some form of power station? Nuclear ones are all by the sea as they use the seawater for cooling.


Yep...I was thinking Sizewell Nuclear Power Station as there are some likely National Nature Reserves nearby like Orford Ness but it doesn't have a great big chimney. In fact I don't think Nuclear Power Stations do, so perhaps it is something else


----------



## Alex321 (14 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Yep...I was thinking Sizewell Nuclear Power Station as there are some likely National Nature Reserves nearby like Orford Ness but it doesn't have a great big chimney. In fact I don't think Nuclear Power Stations do, so perhaps it is something else


There are a fair number of non-nuclear power stations near the coast as well, some of which also have nature reserves nearby - Aberthaw is the closest to me, and does, but it isn't that one.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Sep 2021)

It could be some sort of refinery, anything that burns something has a chimney.

It almost looks like the green bit is an island in the estuary, and then the heavy industry is on the opposite bank, but clearly the near side bank doesn't have heavy industry on it, at the point of photo.

I've tried a few places but am stumped too.


----------



## lazybloke (14 Sep 2021)

Buck said:


> It looks like some form of power station? Nuclear ones are all by the sea as they use the seawater for cooling.


I guess there are always exceptions; Trawsfynydd is inland and on top of a hill so can be seen for miles around!

PS It's not Trawsfynydd, obvs


----------



## nickyboy (14 Sep 2021)

National Nature Reserves (England) | National Nature Reserves (England) | Natural England Open Data Geoportal (arcgis.com)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Sep 2021)

OK, I do have time for a quick clue. 

The far horizon including the industrial buildings is separated from the rest of the photo by a *much* larger body of tidal water than that visible in the foreground. 

And as a bonus extra clue, looking at the link from @nickyboy there is a second national nature reserve in front of those buildings on that side of the water, though I'm not certain it's directly visible in shot.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> It almost looks like the green bit is an island in the estuary, and then the heavy industry is on the opposite bank, but clearly the near side bank doesn't have heavy industry on it, at the point of photo.





roubaixtuesday said:


> The far horizon including the industrial buildings is separated from the rest of the photo by a *much* larger body of tidal water than that visible in the foreground.


so I was on the right lines. there are still a lot of bloody national nature reserves in pairs or more around estuaries


----------



## Alex321 (14 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, I do have time for a quick clue.
> 
> The far horizon including the industrial buildings is separated from the rest of the photo by a *much* larger body of tidal water than that visible in the foreground.
> 
> And as a bonus extra clue, looking at the link from @nickyboy there is a second national nature reserve in front of those buildings on that side of the water, though I'm not certain it's directly visible in shot.


I'm definitely getting the impression now of Severn Estuary. The visible water is an inlet, with another bit of land, then the hidden estuary, with the buildings on the far side of that.

Even as far down as Southerndown/Ogmore, you can make out buildings the other side on a clear day.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Sep 2021)

Damn and I’ve found houses with that red brick roofing on the England side of the Severn.


----------



## Alex321 (14 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Damn and I’ve found houses with that red brick roofing on the England side of the Severn.



Nope. It's on the Isle of Wight.

I've found it.

https://www.google.com/maps/@50.713...4!1sG1iTWOeBv5nP8AqNdDtp9w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Alex321 (14 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Nope. It's on the Isle of Wight.
> 
> I've found it.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@50.713...4!1sG1iTWOeBv5nP8AqNdDtp9w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


It's the Newtown National Nature Reserve, and looking across the Solent to the North Solent National Nature Reserve.

I never knew there were so many National Nature Reserves.


----------



## lazybloke (14 Sep 2021)

Damn, IoW was next on my list to check, after Milford Haven


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Nope. It's on the Isle of Wight.
> 
> I've found it.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@50.713...4!1sG1iTWOeBv5nP8AqNdDtp9w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



Well done. 

I thought @Dogtrousers had nailed it earlier. 

It featured on our circuit of the island...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1953#post-6497455

Your turn.


----------



## Alex321 (14 Sep 2021)

Ok.

I don't stop for many photos, so will try a gopro screenshot.
Probably not difficult at all.


----------



## Alex321 (15 Sep 2021)

Nobody got any idea?

I must say, I'm surprised, it is a pretty well known (and reasonably distinctive) road.

That is a river to my right, almost down to the mouth of it here, with a fairly extensive area of Sand dunes beyond it.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Sep 2021)

https://goo.gl/maps/8HcKiM8o6azuvUz1A

I did have a look around S Wales but I was looking for roads that ran parallel to the coast. Your clue on sand dunes gave it away


----------



## Alex321 (15 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> View attachment 609363
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/8HcKiM8o6azuvUz1A
> ...


Well done.

This road goes around that hill then does turn parallel to the coast.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Sep 2021)

Ah i was too far west, where I was looking, having also taken a punt on S Wales



Alex321 said:


> I must say, I'm surprised, it is a pretty well known (and reasonably distinctive) road.


they are only distinctive if you've ridden (or driven ) on them!!


----------



## Alex321 (16 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Ah i was too far west, where I was looking, having also taken a punt on S Wales
> 
> 
> they are only distinctive if you've ridden (or driven ) on them!!



True. But Ogmore is one of the more popular beaches in the area, and that is the main route to it, so a fairly popular road - and I have never yet cycled it without meeting other cyclists, even in February.

I sguess there may not be many in this thread from South Wales though.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Sep 2021)

Name that road!


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Sep 2021)

Going back a road or two


Dogtrousers said:


> There's a sign over the door of the cottage. I've done my best CSI enhancement on it and I think its ... a picture of Ronald McDonald.


It wasn't Ronald McDonald after all




It was ...





The cottage was apparently the Newtown Arms until 1916. Francheville is the old name for Newtown.

Newtown, or Francheville as it was, also has its own Pied Piper legend. https://information-britain.co.uk/loredetail.php?id=30

Right, back to naming that road.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Going back a road or two
> 
> It wasn't Ronald McDonald after all
> View attachment 609430
> ...



Immediately behind the photo is the "Old Town Hall" - a Town hall now without a Town.

Interesting history.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newtown_Old_Town_Hall


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Sep 2021)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@57.4...GzcV9ViylPVsKyVEb91Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

I recognised the view as being from or near Culloden.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Sep 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> View attachment 609539
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@57.4...GzcV9ViylPVsKyVEb91Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en
> 
> I recognised the view as being from or near Culloden.


Well done. I'm going to need something from my Really Obscure Roads file. 

I was all set for "battling a headwind" type clue as well


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Well done. I'm going to need something from my Really Obscure Roads file.
> 
> I was all set for "battling a headwind" type clue as well


Was this on your LEJoG? I was tempted to start searching along your route.

Actually I wasn't at all tempted. But it did cross my mind


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Sep 2021)

Name that road!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2021)

With the shadowy bits lightened...


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Sep 2021)

Can you edit the cables out please @ColinJ


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Sep 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> View attachment 609555
> 
> Name that road!



Looks Scottish to me. 

Off to search jockoland for roads with washing lines crossing them.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Can you edit the cables out please @ColinJ


'Ish'


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> 'Ish'
> 
> View attachment 609558


I did think it was a bit contrasty, but I need my shifter cables to get home!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2021)

Ah - teased a clue out of him... Now, if I only knew where he lives!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Now, if I only knew where he lives!



There's a helpful thread called "your ride today"...





Hits include "River Tweed" and "the borders"...


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - teased a clue out of him... Now, if I only knew where he lives!


I'm actually in the streetview pic. (The 2011 version)


----------



## Alex321 (17 Sep 2021)

Looks like possibly the entrance to a cemetery on the right.


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Sep 2021)

O see ye not yon narrow road, 
So thick beset with thorns and briers? 
That is the path of righteousness, 
Tho after it but few enquires.


----------



## OldShep (17 Sep 2021)

Thomas the Rhymer
Earlston? Is that getting warm?


----------



## Alex321 (17 Sep 2021)

OldShep said:


> Thomas the Rhymer
> Earlston? Is that getting warm?


It is indeed.

And I was right about the cemetery 

https://www.google.com/maps/@55.640...4!1sQEJMhX6G4cfoHp9qkbZddQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## T4tomo (17 Sep 2021)

I feel like I've just street view searched every likely named road / village in the area, but clearly not the right one! I'm going to kick myself when someone gets this.


ARGHHHHH - yes I was up the road at 90* to it


BOLLOX

oh and well done Alex!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I feel like I've just street view searched every likely named road / village in the area, but clearly not the right one! I'm going to kick myself when someone gets this.


Start kicking!


----------



## Alex321 (17 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I feel like I've just street view searched every likely named road / village in the area, but clearly not the right one! I'm going to kick myself when someone gets this.
> 
> 
> ARGHHHHH - yes I was up the road at 90* to it
> ...


I just searched for Earlston Cemetery


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> It is indeed.
> 
> And I was right about the cemetery
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@55.640...4!1sQEJMhX6G4cfoHp9qkbZddQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


And the baldy git by the telegraph pole slouching along the road with his hands in his pockets is none other than yours truly. 
I only found that a couple of years ago and cannot remember seeing the Google car!

Over to you @Alex321


----------



## Alex321 (17 Sep 2021)

You'll have to wait for me to be on my own computer this evening before I can find one to post. I'm on the work laptop at the moment.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Sep 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> And the baldy git by the telegraph pole slouching along the road with his hands in his pockets is none other than yours truly.
> I only found that a couple of years ago and cannot remember seeing the Google car!
> 
> Over to you @Alex321


most peeps on street view seem to be glaring directly at the Google car... you're clearly in a world of your own. 

I've seen the google car twice now but am yet to see myself on street view 

so that'll be one:nil to you.


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Sep 2021)

OldShep said:


> Thomas the Rhymer
> Earlston? Is that getting warm?



I think you gave the game away Shep. I was going to reply that Earlston is only one of many places mentioned in the 79 verses of  The Ballad of Thomas the Rhymer  but by the time I'd counted them Alex123 had got the answer. 



MontyVeda said:


> most peeps on street view seem to be glaring directly at the Google car... you're clearly in a world of your own.


I appear to be away with the fairies. Just like Thomas the Rhymer, who spent seven years in Elfland.


----------



## Alex321 (17 Sep 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> I think you gave the game away Shep. I was going to reply that Earlston is only one of many places mentioned in the 79 verses of  The Ballad of Thomas the Rhymer  but by the time I'd counted them Alex123 had got the answer.



Well Earlston is the place he supposedly came from, so would very much be the first place to look.

Some of the places mentioned might be tricky to find - such as Elfland


----------



## Alex321 (17 Sep 2021)

Ok, here is another one from me.

I don't know what I;m going to come up with for clues though.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Ok, here is another one from me.
> 
> I don't know what I;m going to come up with for clues though.
> 
> View attachment 609732


Baden Powell have any part in this?


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Sep 2021)

From the growth patterns of the roadside moss I deduce that the picture was taken in about a NNE direction


----------



## Alex321 (17 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> From the growth patterns of the roadside moss I deduce that the picture was taken in about a NNE direction


That's about right


----------



## Alex321 (17 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Baden Powell have any part in this?


Not as far as I know.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Not as far as I know.


That's Law then.


----------



## Aravis (17 Sep 2021)

An apparently unnamed minor road heading north towards Gilfach Goch.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.5...4!1sMbdOsUrNR3c1XPcl3GK7ag!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Buck (17 Sep 2021)

Less than an hour! Blimey!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2021)

Buck said:


> Less than an hour! Blimey!


It _was _a good effort, but South Wales, NNE road, and windfarm does narrow the search down a lot!


----------



## Alex321 (17 Sep 2021)

Aravis said:


> An apparently unnamed minor road heading north towards Gilfach Goch.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.5...4!1sMbdOsUrNR3c1XPcl3GK7ag!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> View attachment 609739


 Glad you found it, I honestly had no idea what clues I could give. The weather was much brighter in the streetview photo.

I just come up the climb from Brynna direction at this point. This was one of those random strava routes I did the week before last.

Over to you.


----------



## Alex321 (17 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It _was _a good effort, but South Wales, NNE road, and windfarm does narrow the search down a lot!


Indeed. 

I need to go do some cycling elsewhere if I'm going to come up with anything difficult.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I need to go do some cycling elsewhere if I'm going to come up with anything difficult.









If you had done that, I would be thinking that there must be something on the right that was too much of a giveaway, so you cropped it out. But then I would have to guess what that missing thing might be... 

The easiest option would be to use a Street View picture but pan the camera round to get something like this...


----------



## Aravis (17 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It _was _a good effort, but South Wales, NNE road, and windfarm does narrow the search down a lot!


I'm on holiday so I don't have access to my printed maps, and the OS option on Bing maps was painfully slow to load this evening so that wasn't much use. And I'd forgotten the NNE clue, not that I'd seen its confirmation. I don't know the road either, but the place I first remember seeing a large windfarm in South Wales was north-eastish from Bridgend, so I started looking there.

Here's a photo taken this evening from the place where I'm staying:


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2021)

Aravis said:


> I'm on holiday so I don't have access to my printed maps, and the OS option on Bing maps was painfully slow to load this evening so that wasn't much use. And I'd forgotten the NNE clue, not that I'd seen its confirmation. I don't know the road either, but the place I first remember seeing a large windfarm in South Wales was north-eastish from Bridgend, so I started looking there.


In that case I would upgrade my assessment to an '_excellent_' effort! 

I found it fairly quickly after you had posted, but I have all the OS maps available.


----------



## Alex321 (17 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> View attachment 609747
> 
> 
> If you had done that, I would be thinking that there must be something on the right that was too much of a giveaway, so you cropped it out. But then I would have to guess what that missing thing might be...
> ...


I somehow feel that using the streetview mage is cheating a bit, though I suppose so long as it is somewhere you have actually ridden it is Ok.

Incidentally, there is a blooming great valley between the photo location and the village (Gilfach Goch) you can see.. As you can see from the elevation profile on my Roam in my photo, I was just about to start down it.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I somehow feel that using the streetview mage is cheating a bit, though I suppose so long as it is somewhere you have actually ridden it is Ok.


The original idea was to use our own photos but several of us started to run out! 

I use my own photos if I have them, but if I have been somewhere interesting and _don't_ have them I use Street View pictures instead.


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> View attachment 609747
> 
> 
> If you had done that, I would be thinking that there must be something on the right that was too much of a giveaway, so you cropped it out. But then I would have to guess what that missing thing might be...
> ...



Alternatively have some bright primary colours in the foreground. This distracts some puzzlers, while others waste time photoshopping them out.


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Sep 2021)

Aravis said:


> I'm on holiday so I don't have access to my printed maps, and the OS option on Bing maps was painfully slow to load this evening so that wasn't much use. And I'd forgotten the NNE clue, not that I'd seen its confirmation. I don't know the road either, but the place I first remember seeing a large windfarm in South Wales was north-eastish from Bridgend, so I started looking there.
> 
> Here's a photo taken this evening from the place where I'm staying:
> 
> View attachment 609748


Evening, so the angle of the rainbow suggests west coast. Looks like the raised beaches around Kintyre, start looking there....
Didn't take longhttps://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.5...RKKM_QJxPPkSbjJYZwgw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## Aravis (18 Sep 2021)

Well deduced, @Mr Celine. It seems I'd left a lot of pointers without fully realising it. I thought I was going to have to leave you all to mull it over while I go out today enjoying this glorious location, I wasn't sure if the mist rolling in from the sea in Street View might have hindered identification.



ColinJ said:


> The original idea was to use our own photos but several of us started to run out!
> 
> I use my own photos if I have them, but if I have been somewhere interesting and _don't_ have them I use Street View pictures instead.



In the four years or so this thread has been running, hasn't anyone else had time to take photos specifically for this thread? Have I ever driven anywhere specifically for this purpose? I have a feeling I might have!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2021)

Aravis said:


> I wasn't sure if the mist rolling in from the sea in Street View might have hindered identification


It didn't really Macca it any harder! 



Aravis said:


> In the four years or so this thread has been running, hasn't anyone else had time to take photos specifically for this thread?


I keep meaning to. I have found the old stem-mounted bag which I used to use to carry my phone, ready for photo-ops. My current phone is too big for it but my compact Canon camera is a snug fit and takes better photos anyway.


----------



## Aravis (18 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It didn't really Macca it any harder!


Pottering around this part of the world, it's impossible to get that song out of my head!


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It didn't really Macca it any harder!
> 
> 
> I keep meaning to. I have found the old stem-mounted bag which I used to use to carry my phone, ready for photo-ops. My current phone is too big for it but my compact Canon camera is a snug fit and takes better photos anyway.



I find you Kintire of that sort of pun!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Sep 2021)

Speicher said:


> I find you Kintire of that sort of pun!



Skye's the limit for wordplay.


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2021)

Did someone suggest Arran a competition?


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2021)

Iona book of geographic jokes.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Sep 2021)

Speicher said:


> Iona book of geographic jokes.



You'll be out on your Harris if you carry on like that


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Sep 2021)

Anybody up for a Sanday ride?


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Sep 2021)

This thread is a bit of a rum do. Gigha's a break, I can't enjura any more. 
To take your minds off Hebridean puns here's the next road to name.


----------



## slow scot (18 Sep 2021)

Glen Lyon??


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Sep 2021)

slow scot said:


> Glen Lyon??


Nope.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2021)

slow scot said:


> Glen Lyon??





Mr Celine said:


> Nope.


Oh well - I just spent a very pleasant 15 minutes on Street View going up the Glen to check!

There were a few views that looked pretty similar.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Sep 2021)

Not Glen Lyon but another Scottish glen where the inhabitants live in barracks and wear tartans - H patterned ones.


----------



## Mr Celine (20 Sep 2021)

2km to the east I passed a restored angular MG.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## Buck (20 Sep 2021)

Glad it’s not just me!


----------



## Buck (20 Sep 2021)

I guessed at Menstrie Glen for MG but whilst the countryside there is beautiful I haven’t found anything that resembles the view!


----------



## T4tomo (21 Sep 2021)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@56.9...4cbPwvu8YYBeirLHQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB

near loch arkaig?






Murlaggan is to the east and I'm OK at anagrams....


EDIT - this makes me a tad more confident...
https://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/speanbridge/barracks/index.html

the street view approaching it along side the loch is stunningly beautiful in the mist.

I need to do some Scotland touring, but knowing my luck it would piss it down for a the week, or i'd get eaten by midges , or both...


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Sep 2021)

Phew! This area is so remote and uninhabited I'd used the only two nearby names on the OS map for clues. The ruined barracks at Strathan (an anagram of tartans h) is the nearest place, Murlaggan is a solitary cottage to the east. My photo is shortly before the end of the surfaced road although it continues as a track and paths into the even more remote parts of Knoydart.
The end of the road was the turning point on a ride from a holiday cottage near Fort William, 01/07/21. The views all along the loch are stunning. It was sunny enough to keep the midgies at bay, except when we stopped for a picnic at the edge of Loch Arkaig. 
Over to you @T4tomo


----------



## T4tomo (21 Sep 2021)

Name t'road...


----------



## T4tomo (21 Sep 2021)

as an aside, was Loch Lochy named in a public ballot incident similar to the Boaty McBoatface saga?



> F**k it lads,i'm sick of thinking up new names, call it Loch Lochy and lets be done with it


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> as an aside, was Loch Lochy named in a public ballot incident similar to the Boaty McBoatface saga?



This one's even more uninspired.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Sep 2021)

mine is of course a continuation of the series "roads with a view of a noteworthy building or structure in the background". Any wild guesses?


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2021)

Time to do my best CSI image enhancement






Nope


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Sep 2021)

is it a power station?


----------



## Alex321 (21 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> mine is of course a continuation of the series "roads with a view of a noteworthy building or structure in the background". Any wild guesses?


It should be a stately house or castle with the grounds between us and it, but I don't know of any that are that blocky.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Sep 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> is it a power station?


No, but I think you knew that!
Nor is it a coal mine...
Alex is on the right track


----------



## T4tomo (22 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Time to do my best CSI image enhancement
> 
> View attachment 610269
> 
> ...


let me help you...





that's the view from where the car is, its blocky, but also has some pointy bits.


----------



## Buck (22 Sep 2021)

Last night I thought it was Chatsworth House. I haven’t had a chance to look at the roads but it looked similar in shape and also there is a church nearby


----------



## slow scot (22 Sep 2021)

I was thinking Castle Howard, but my guesses ain’t been good lately!!


----------



## Alex321 (22 Sep 2021)

slow scot said:


> I was thinking Castle Howard, but my guesses ain’t been good lately!!





Buck said:


> Last night I thought it was Chatsworth House. I haven’t had a chance to look at the roads but it looked similar in shape and also there is a church nearby


I've looked at both of those, and can't find any roads with a similar view to the house on the right for either.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I've looked at both of those, and can't find any roads with a similar view to the house on the right for either.


that doesn't surprise me, they are a long way away from this road.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Sep 2021)

Ashridge House, Hertfordshire, view from Nettleden Road




https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...4!1srpIy0fwu4JFEsMyNonQHYw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Found by googling "stately home spire" and looking at images.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ashridge House, Hertfordshire, view from Nettleden Road
> View attachment 610352
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...4!1srpIy0fwu4JFEsMyNonQHYw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> ...


yes spotted and from a rear view I think?

Interesting history to the place, and hosts a good christmas party!


----------



## Willd (22 Sep 2021)




----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Sep 2021)

Nice one @Willd 
That's the Sir Tatton Sykes monument on the Yorkshire Wolds, near Garton-on-the-Wolds
http://yorkstories.co.uk/yorkshire-memorials/tatton-sykes-monument-garton/

Over to you


----------



## Willd (22 Sep 2021)

Cheers  I've got 3 of these in the recent weeks, but haven't posted, as I didn't have any suitable pictures. I've now resorted to Street View, so for a one time offer you have 3 for the price of one 







edit Ok to avoid forum meltdown , as @T4tomo suggests below, I've removed 2 images (to be kept in reserve), as they were different locations.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Sep 2021)

are these all the same location? or 3 different? if they are different you need to remove 2 otherwise chaos will ensue!!


----------



## Willd (24 Sep 2021)

No guesses 

Time for a clue or two, nothing cryptic at the moment. Road to the left is heading roughly North West across a river valley about 1 1/2 miles wide. Grey box is hiding an old fashioned fingerpost sign. I've not cycled on a round trip greater than 85 miles from the location on my profile.

View from the North West.


----------



## Willd (26 Sep 2021)

River is a good conjunction.


----------



## Aravis (26 Sep 2021)

That clue well and truly gave the game away:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.4...4!1s2yizY4jngAgV5EuvlEWh-Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656






You are between the villages of Sibbertoft and Theddingworth, something that would give great satisfaction if you were at that stage of the A-Z towns and villages challenge.

Edited to include linky.


----------



## Alex321 (26 Sep 2021)

Willd said:


> River is a good conjunction.


Ok, that helps 

So we are looking generally North from your location, but not as far as where I knew the river as a teenager 

Edit - beaten to it. I had guessed the river to be the Welland - I lived in Grantham as a teenager, which is on that river.


----------



## Willd (26 Sep 2021)

@Aravis  over to you.


----------



## Aravis (26 Sep 2021)

This should be a fun one. It's definitely well-known locally, but I find very few mentions on this site, so perhaps its fame doesn't extend so far. Or maybe it'll be a buzzer race, followed by a flurry of anecdotes about exploits in the past. I know some of you love that.

By the way, I did climb part of it.

Name this road:


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2021)

Aravis said:


> This should be a fun one. It's definitely well-known locally, but I find very few mentions on this site, so perhaps its fame doesn't extend so far. Or maybe it'll be a buzzer race, followed by a flurry of anecdotes about exploits in the past. I know some of you love that.
> 
> By the way, I did climb part of it.
> 
> ...


B3081 from Can Common!


----------



## Aravis (26 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> B3081 from Can Common!


More commonly known as Zig-Zag Hill - we have met!

The one in the picture is more transatlantic in style.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2021)

Aravis said:


> More commonly known as Zig-Zag Hill - we have met!


That one looks interesting...


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2021)

Aravis said:


> More commonly known as Zig-Zag Hill - we have met!
> 
> The one in the picture is more transatlantic in style.


Car on the right has just been retaxed.


----------



## Alex321 (26 Sep 2021)

Aravis said:


> This should be a fun one. It's definitely well-known locally, but I find very few mentions on this site, so perhaps its fame doesn't extend so far. Or maybe it'll be a buzzer race, followed by a flurry of anecdotes about exploits in the past. I know some of you love that.
> 
> By the way, I did climb part of it.
> 
> ...



Castle Street/Serpentine Road in Rothesay

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.8...4!1sUvNl5H6IplyXFDEIR8qXOw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Aravis (27 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Castle Street/Serpentine Road in Rothesay


Absolutely right. As far as I can deduce, the road is called Serpentine Road, the hill is called Canada Hill. Something like that anyway.

If all you do on Bute is ride between the two ferry ports, it is flat.

Your turn @Alex321.


----------



## Alex321 (27 Sep 2021)

Ok, try this one:


----------



## Aravis (27 Sep 2021)

Somewhere near Wimbledon I should think.


----------



## Alex321 (28 Sep 2021)

For a clue, the two sticky up bits behind the hedge are actually a lot further away than they look.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

Hedges and grass verges are cut recently, meaning taken in September


----------



## Willd (29 Sep 2021)

Anywhere near Port Talbot?


----------



## Alex321 (29 Sep 2021)

Willd said:


> Anywhere near Port Talbot?


Further East, but you are thinking along the right lines. Though they are actually from two separate sites.


----------



## Alex321 (29 Sep 2021)

This is a zoomed in screenshot of the streetview image, if that helps.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Further East, but you are thinking along the right lines. Though they are actually from two separate sites.



Ah East of Port Talbot. That narrows it down to most of Britain.


----------



## Willd (29 Sep 2021)

Aberthaw cement works to the right & power station on the left, can't find the exact view though?


----------



## Alex321 (29 Sep 2021)

Willd said:


> Aberthaw cement works?


That is one of the chimneys, yes.


----------



## Alex321 (29 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah East of Port Talbot. That narrows it down to most of Britain.


Yeah, but the regulars in this thread know roughly where I cycle.

That is the issue with me finding roads for this thread, I haven't ridden anywhere more than about 25 miles from my current home.


----------



## Willd (29 Sep 2021)




----------



## Alex321 (29 Sep 2021)

Willd said:


> View attachment 611364


That's the one. Over to you.

The other chimney is the Aberthaw Power station, BTW.


----------



## Alex321 (29 Sep 2021)

Willd said:


> Aberthaw cement works to the right & power station on the left, can't find the exact view though?


It is surprising how much difference the extra few of feet of elevation makes in the streetview images.


----------



## Willd (29 Sep 2021)

Yep, I'm familiar with pre-cooler towers on cement works  I'll post a new one later, must do some work now 😄


----------



## T4tomo (29 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> That's the one. Over to you.
> 
> The other chimney is the Aberthaw Power station, BTW.


link to streetView?


----------



## T4tomo (29 Sep 2021)

Willd said:


> Yep, I'm familiar with pre-cooler towers on cement works  I'll post a new one later, must do some work now 😄
> 
> View attachment 611365


corner of New street and Lawford road


----------



## Willd (29 Sep 2021)

roughly here  & the view of Lawford Road isn't my next go


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2021)

Stab in the dark, but that picture with A428 on it might be somewhere on the A428


----------



## Willd (29 Sep 2021)

Hopefully a bit easier (not as easy as leaving the road name on though 👅) Arrgh, spoke too soon, trying again.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Sep 2021)

Sulby Road?


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2021)

It's changed!


----------



## Willd (29 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's changed!


It has indeed, it's not much of a challenge with the road name left on it, doh


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Sep 2021)

Willd said:


> It has indeed, it's not much of a challenge with the road name left on it, doh


was the name left on it? Can't say i noticed


----------



## T4tomo (29 Sep 2021)

its near a golf course, which narrows it down to almost anywhere. 

I'm being churlish, its not in a city centre


----------



## Willd (1 Oct 2021)

Willd said:


> I've not cycled on a round trip greater than 85 miles from the location on my profile.



It's not in Scotland either


----------



## Alex321 (1 Oct 2021)

Willd said:


> It's not in Scotland either


There are a surprising number of golf courses within about 40 miles of Rugby


----------



## Willd (4 Oct 2021)

Hello glorify Club


----------



## T4tomo (4 Oct 2021)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...w35ZR4jES1JuysC7g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB





Rye Hill golf club

and an extra "o" from the clue


----------



## Willd (4 Oct 2021)

Hmm, glorify hell club does sound better in relation to golf, over to you


----------



## T4tomo (5 Oct 2021)

name that road!


----------



## Aravis (5 Oct 2021)

I've garnered everything I can from the picture...


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Oct 2021)

Looks nice. Looks a bit like the Ashdown Forest at first glance, but it isn't.

Is that dark animal a horse or a cow I wonder. Looks a bit square and cowy. But if it's a horse then it could give us a hint.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> I've garnered everything I can from the picture...


which is?.....


----------



## figbat (5 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Looks nice. Looks a bit like the Ashdown Forest at first glance, but it isn't.
> 
> Is that dark animal a horse or a cow I wonder. Looks a bit square and cowy. But if it's a horse then it could give us a hint.
> View attachment 612271


Definitely not a horse. Or if it is it's not winning any prizes for conformation. I'm Team Cow.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Oct 2021)

Looks to be direct into the sun, so south-ish.

No fences or field boundaries - dotted road on OS.

Looks Southern to me.

Some hills.

Plenty of cows.

New Forest/ SW moors? Had a look and don't think it's the New Forest


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2021)

Looks like one of the downs


----------



## Aravis (5 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> which is?.....


It was meant to be a clue. James _Garner_ of _Rockford_ Files fame...

Anyway, here it is: near the village of Rockford in the New Forest:






https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.8...4!1sWiQ-adl0dzqt_HMRE9EASw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> It was meant to be a clue. James _Garner_ of _Rockford_ Files fame...


A riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma


----------



## T4tomo (5 Oct 2021)

Over to Aravis, it was a cow...




the pony was a bit further up the road, but would have been too obvious


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> It was meant to be a clue. James _Garner_ of _Rockford_ Files fame...
> 
> Anyway, here it is: near the village of Rockford in the New Forest:
> 
> ...



I've ridden that road, dagnabbit!


----------



## Aravis (5 Oct 2021)

OK, I must stop dithering. This is a road I cycled one day in 1984. This streetview image was grabbed a couple of months ago:


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> This is a road I cycled one day in 1984.


That's a good clue... I'm fairly sure that our paths didn't cross in 1984, so if I can remember everywhere that I went in daylight hours that year, I can cross those places off the list of candidate roads!


----------



## Aravis (5 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's a good clue... I'm fairly sure that our paths didn't cross in 1984, so if I can remember everywhere that I went in daylight hours that year, I can cross those places off the list of candidate roads!


I can't remember seeing you either, but perhaps we both looked rather different then. 

By mentioning that I was there in 1984 I was preparing the way for a possible future clue. In pre-bypass days it wouldn't have been possible to enjoy the fair banks of the lake as much as the guy on Streetview probably is.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I've ridden that road, dagnabbit!


Me too. Was with the little one on our epic 20 mile ride. We stopped just a bit further down that road for our final snack stop before heading home to Fordingbridge.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> OK, I must stop dithering. This is a road I cycled one day in 1984. This streetview image was grabbed a couple of months ago:
> 
> View attachment 612290



So, what do we have?

A lake. 

A low wall, and maybe yew trees? Perhaps a church, cemetery or stately home???

Sun behind, so probably going Northish.

Bypassed within last few decades. 

Not much to go on tbh.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> So, what do we have?
> 
> A lake.
> 
> ...


He used to live in Kingsclere, close to Newbury... and its famous/controversial bypass. Still haven't found it though.


----------



## Aravis (6 Oct 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> *He used to live in Kingsclere*, close to Newbury... and its famous/controversial bypass. Still haven't found it though.


This is true, but there's nothing remotely like the picture around there.

The locality, but not the actual road, has featured in a televised cycle race this year.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> there's nothing remotely like the picture around there.



I know. I just wasted my time looking for it there.


----------



## Aravis (10 Oct 2021)

I thought I'd given it away completely with the televised cycle race and fair banks clues, but it seems not. It needs putting out of its misery.

The body of water doesn't have the word "lake" in it's name, and the day I rode past it was, I think, the only time I've ever started and finished a 100-miler on different islands.


----------



## Willd (12 Oct 2021)

Well it's not Alaska, Douglas or Loch Fyne and the only televised bit of cycling I caught was in Bradford, as far as I remember


----------



## T4tomo (12 Oct 2021)

Pretty sure this is it, carlingwalk loch Castle Douglas -crit series
but I'm worried your cyclist has fallen into the lake?






https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.9...QuWg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i37?hl=en-GB


----------



## Aravis (12 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Pretty sure this is it, carlingwalk loch Castle Douglas -crit series


Indeed it is, and I relieved to have it solved. When I passed the spot it was still the main A75, which at the time I didn't think twice about riding on all the way to Stranraer.


T4tomo said:


> but I'm worried your cyclist has fallen into the lake?


Ah yes. There was a reason for putting this piece of information in the first post:


Aravis said:


> This streetview image was grabbed a couple of months ago:



Over to you @T4tomo


----------



## T4tomo (12 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> Ah yes. There was a reason for putting this piece of information in the first post:


where the fark has he gone though?

I found this chap with his dogs a few paces back? but thought it couldnt be right as no cyclist. Can you request yourself to be edited out of street view? Maybe he was up to no good...






I'd scanned a lot of the men Tour of Britain stages and ruled out the womens tour as it started around the time of the first post. Then I suddenly remembered Castle Douglas, Sunderland and Guisborough crits were on TV.... when Willd posted earlier today. It looked too pretty for Sunderland and I know Guisborough pretty well as my sister lives there...



Aravis said:


> I thought I'd given it away completely with the televised cycle race and fair banks clues, but it seems not. It needs putting out of its misery.
> 
> The body of water doesn't have the word "lake" in it's name, and the day I rode past it was, I think, the only time I've ever started and finished a 100-miler on different islands.


BTW @Aravis what was fair banks all about and which island was it? Arran and Island of Ireland?


----------



## T4tomo (12 Oct 2021)

there are some visual clues, will be back with hints or comments on attempts to narrow it down if you are struggling .....


----------



## Aravis (12 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> where the fark has he gone though?


Sorry, I didn't quite spell it out because I thought it was obvious: the streetview images have been updated.

I'd grabbed the image as one I might possibly use in the future, so I decided to run with it, thereby adding an extra level of puzzlement. It sort of worked.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> Sorry, I didn't quite spell it out because I thought it was obvious: the streetview images have been updated.
> 
> I'd grabbed the image as one I might possibly use in the future, so I decided to run with it, thereby adding an extra level of puzzlement. It sort of worked.


They normally keep an online history though, don't they. So you'd expect to be able to find them by skimming back in time. But you can't.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> Sorry, I didn't quite spell it out because I thought it was obvious: the streetview images have been updated.








that's what confused me though as it says Apr 21 and the older ones you can back scroll on have no cyclist in them either, its not like the google car has been down again (the daffies are in both images), he has been edited out.

BTW @Aravis what was fair banks all about and which island was it? Arran and Island of Ireland?


----------



## Willd (12 Oct 2021)

Douglas Fairbanks  I got as far as Douglas on the IOM, hadn't thought about Castle Douglas


----------



## Aravis (12 Oct 2021)

Crikey, I've been in bed for a few hours with a headache, and I wake up this? 

The two islands were Great Britain and Ireland (Dumfries to Downpatrick on the day). I was trying to be helpful. 

(Douglas) Fairbanks you already have. 

I had no idea you could switch between historical versions on Streetview. Yet more stuff to play with. I saw the Apr 21 date on the current version, noticed that the light was different and jumped to a conclusion. It looks to be as though they've replaced the Apr 21 images with another sequence perhaps from the same day.

I've just been to look at the stretch of road where I made an appearance (Sept 2020) and I'm sad to report that I've gone too.  It's a bit odd because when Streetview was first updated from that month I wasn't there, then I was, now I've gone again. It makes sense that they would end up with multiple passes of many roads, and I suppose some people might complain about being picture, but in this case it certainly wasn't me! D'you think they'd put me back if I ask nicely?

Edit: the last paragraph is rubbish. I am there; I must have been looking in the wrong place when the images first appeared.


----------



## OldShep (12 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> Indeed it is, and I relieved to have it solved. When I passed the spot it was still the main A75, which at the time I didn't think twice about riding on all the way to Stranraer.
> 
> Ah yes. There was a reason for putting this piece of information in the first post:
> 
> ...


Point of order You said it was a lake which threw me off the scent. I thought it looked like Carlingwark *Loch*
I stand corrected it was @ roubaix who said lake Doh!


----------



## T4tomo (13 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 613315
> 
> 
> there are some visual clues, will be back with hints or comments on attempts to narrow it down if you are struggling .....


back to this...


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> back to this...


What do we have?

A church, but one that seems to be lacking a tower or spire. Maybe it fell down. If it ever had one it was probably at the far end, but I know very little about church architecture. Also, I think this might suggest the road is facing east. But maybe not.

Gothic kind of windows. Could be Victorian as the Victorians used Gothic architecture as a substitute for taste.

We also have a pylon that looks quite tall. It's all legs and skirt and very little body. Either that or it's a normal height pylon but doesn't have much in the way of cables to carry.

Hedges rather than stone walls, and what looks like a Tesco van.


----------



## T4tomo (13 Oct 2021)

I know very little about churches too. built 1830's, that may make it gothic revival? Its only tower is the modest bell tower nearest camera

I know less about pylons, this is it or its mate from another angle, if that helps.






There is something else, potentially helpful, you haven't spotted (or mentioned)


----------



## Aravis (13 Oct 2021)

I think the blue thing may be a storage unit, or perhaps a toilet, with a vehicle parked close to it. In front of that there seems to be a largish parking area, possibly with a loose grey stone surface. Separated from the road by a ditch is I think a footpath, either surfaced with the same grey stone or tarmac. There are a couple of buildings behind the chevrons which look as though they could be quite distinctive if they could be seen more clearly.

None of this adds up to very much. The path and car park look as though they're quite recent, or even temporary, so the purpose behind them may hold something. The church/chapel looks distinctive but not that unusual.


----------



## lazybloke (13 Oct 2021)

That church looks brick and flint which offers some geographical clue, albeit not particularly helpful. The size and windows should be distinctive to anyone who's been there.

Beyond that I'm struggling to recognise anything in the picture from the level of available detail.
The blue thing looks like shipping container but is surely too small. A building? A trailer? Looks like a yellow & white warning sign facing the car park, and maybe some manufacturer markings up at high level. 
Portaloo? Pay & Display building for the car park?

I'm wondering if the church is on some kind of big country estate. 

There's another building on the far left of the picture - difficult to tell what I'm looking at but appears to be the ridge and pitched roof of a building that adjoins some adjacent blocky structure (a tower?) . Looks almost like a 2nd church; some kind of gatehouse maybe.


----------



## T4tomo (13 Oct 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Beyond that I'm struggling to recognise anything in the picture from the level of available detail.
> The blue thing looks like shipping container but is surely too small. A building? A trailer? Looks like a yellow & white warning sign facing the car park, and maybe some manufacturer markings up at high level.
> Portaloo? Pay & Display building for the car park?


I thinks its a shed, and it isn't a car park. although knowing what it isnt wont really help you 


> I'm wondering if the church is on some kind of big country estate.


 No just in a village


> There's another building on the far left of the picture - difficult to tell what I'm looking at but appears to be the ridge and pitched roof of a building that adjoins some adjacent blocky structure (a tower?) . Looks almost like a 2nd church; some kind of gatehouse maybe.


unrelated farm buildings, the tower is grain tower entry point.

The has the makings of a fun laden search, as there is still something in the picture no-one has commented on, that is the best clue to finding the road. The view is from almost at the top of a short sharp, but otherwise unremarkable climb, that we do relatively regularly, and regarded as the slightly easier route to reach this village.


----------



## Willd (13 Oct 2021)

Dodgy graffiti


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I thinks its a shed, and it isn't a car park. although knowing what it isnt wont really help you
> No just in a village
> 
> unrelated farm buildings, the tower is grain tower entry point.
> ...



Nothing really outstanding in picture unless you’ve been there. Sharp bends can be found in myriad of locations. Possible cycle track other side of hedge but may just be footpath.


----------



## lazybloke (13 Oct 2021)

Large white something just up and right from the blue hut. 
Difficult to see it against the sky, but has a clear square shape where it part-obscures the tree - looks like a building rather than say, a silage heap under plastic. 
Not sure any of this helps.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Large white something just up and right from the blue hut.
> Difficult to see it against the sky, but has a clear square shape where it part-obscures the tree - looks like a building rather than say, a silage heap under plastic.
> Not sure any of this helps.
> View attachment 613515


Blue container being used as a cafe in a carpark?

There's buildings on the left edge, with a low voltage power line(wooden poles) running towards them.
Green sign at the bend, temporary route marker for an event, or filming location.

L66 pylon!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2021)

I think that this weird thing is the weird thing that we are looking for, only I can't see what the weird thing IS!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think that this weird thing is the weird thing that we are looking for, only I can't see what the weird thing IS!
> 
> View attachment 613522



Plus almost looks like a purple headed figure on the left. Like a Tellytubby


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think that this weird thing is the weird thing that we are looking for, only I can't see what the weird thing IS!
> 
> View attachment 613522


Bronze casting* atop a gatepost?

*Gargoyle, given the nearby "Church".


----------



## All uphill (13 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think that this weird thing is the weird thing that we are looking for, only I can't see what the weird thing IS!
> 
> View attachment 613522


I'm seeing that as a Welsh dragon, probably wrong and even if correct helps very little.


----------



## swansonj (14 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Blue container being used as a cafe in a carpark?
> 
> There's buildings on the left edge, with a low voltage power line(wooden poles) running towards them.
> Green sign at the bend, temporary route marker for an event, or filming location.
> ...


Sorry, that's not an L66. Looks like just a bog-standard L132 to me. Had it been L66, I agree it could have narrowed things down, but lines like the one in the picture are pretty much everywhere so not much help.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think that this weird thing is the weird thing that we are looking for, only I can't see what the weird thing IS!





All uphill said:


> i'm seeing that as a Welsh dragon, probably wrong and even if correct helps very little.








Well Spotted Colin & Mr Uphill, a dragon it is. 

I think it helps a lot.


No idea on pilons, but that seems to be leading you to completely wrong area geographically


----------



## Tribansman (14 Oct 2021)

Thanks to your detective work @ColinJ and @All uphill, I know where this is!

It's in my neck of the woods, I vaguely remembered passing a Green Dragon pub in Flaunden village near Hemel Hempstead on one of my rides out to the Chilterns.

So, this is Flaunden Hill on the approach to the village...

https://maps.app.goo.gl/phKMFV4dgKEDH7719


----------



## Alex321 (14 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 613546
> 
> Well Spotted Colin & Mr Uphill, a dragon it is.
> 
> ...


It certainly did help






https://www.google.com/maps/@51.697...4!1sjstvJDON-qEr9UGa2qw5sw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

EDIT - beaten by Tribansman by a minute.


----------



## Tribansman (14 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> It certainly did help
> 
> View attachment 613551
> 
> ...



Sorry, just beat you to it!!


----------



## T4tomo (14 Oct 2021)

Well done @Tribansman



T4tomo said:


> The has the makings of a *fun laden* search, as there is still something in the picture no-one has commented on, that is the best clue to finding the road. The view is from almost at the top of a short sharp, but otherwise unremarkable climb, that we do relatively regularly, and regarded as the slightly easier route to reach this village.



I'm surprised king of cryptic @Aravis hadn't pick up on the anagram above...

apparently the church was moved / built to replace another a couple of miles away as the village had migrated from it medieval original site.

The Dragon briefly disappeared from its position at the back of the beer garden when the current pub owners were refurbing the place it around the time of lockdown 1, they have spent a hell of a lot on it Please to say pub is now reopened and he has returned.


----------



## Tribansman (14 Oct 2021)

Thanks @T4tomo, may well pay the pub a visit!

Will post one up later today, currently awaiting an x-ray after my first crash in years last night (knocked off by guy swinging out of mini roundabout, didn't even look). Suspected fractured sternum


----------



## T4tomo (14 Oct 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Thanks @T4tomo, may well pay the pub a visit!
> 
> Will post one up later today, currently awaiting an x-ray after my first crash in years last night (knocked off by guy swinging out of mini roundabout, didn't even look). Suspected fractured sternum


Ouch, hope its not too bad and heals OK. I'm currently off the bike, hockey injury, chipped ankle bone and knackered ligaments. sadly the walking boot issued doesnt have cleats...


----------



## Tribansman (14 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Ouch, hope its not too bad and heals OK. I'm currently off the bike, hockey injury, chipped ankle bone and knackered ligaments. sadly the walking boot issued doesnt have cleats...


Yeah, could've been worse so counting my blessings. Jeepers, yours sounds horrendous. As for lack of cleats in the walking boot, what the hell do we get for our NI contributions these days?!


----------



## Aravis (14 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I'm surprised king of cryptic @Aravis hadn't pick up on the anagram above...


No, I missed that completely. I had speculated correctly that the grey area might be something equestrian, but that didn't really help. Nowhere close this time.


----------



## Alex321 (14 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I did pick up on "fun laden" being an unusual turn of phrase, and thought it would probably be a clue if the setter was @Aravis , but then thought no more about it.
> 
> Flaunden is actually on my regular (OK ... occasional) London-Coventry route. But I don't go along that particular road.


I've never been to that part of the world. I found it by searching for "Green Dragon Head in garden" on google images, after seeing the blown up version T4tomo posted. It came up on about the 7th row of images.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Oct 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Thanks to your detective work @ColinJ and @All uphill, I know where this is!
> 
> It's in my neck of the woods, I vaguely remembered passing a Green Dragon pub in Flaunden village near Hemel Hempstead on one of my rides out to the Chilterns.
> 
> ...



Hah passed within 1/2 mile of there on my way to Bovingdon about 7 weeks ago. If I’d seen the green dragon post I’d have gone straight to look at this location.


----------



## lazybloke (14 Oct 2021)

Good one @T4tomo.
Ultimately fruitless, but I enjoyed a good 3 or more hours searching for churches on OS maps yesterday evening. Found several transmission lines passing near Hemel, but so must have been very close. _Next time.... _


----------



## Tribansman (14 Oct 2021)

Evening all. I do have a fracture and am feeling pretty rotten so going to rest up. Don't feel like poring through images so will donate my turn to one of @ColinJ @All uphill @Alex321 , probably Alex to be fair as he got the road about a minute after me...?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2021)

I'll give the others a go, but if nothing appears by tomorrow then I will post a picture that I have been keeping ready for my next turn.


----------



## All uphill (14 Oct 2021)

Over to you Alex. I was looking in the wrong country. :-)


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Evening all. I do have a fracture and am feeling pretty rotten so going to rest up. Don't feel like poring through images so will donate my turn to one of @ColinJ @All uphill @Alex321 , probably Alex to be fair as he got the road about a minute after me...?


Sorry @Tribansman - I somehow missed your second sentence - GWS!


----------



## T4tomo (15 Oct 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Evening all. I do have a fracture and am feeling pretty rotten so going to rest up. Don't feel like poring through images so will donate my turn to one of @ColinJ @All uphill @Alex321 , probably Alex to be fair as he got the road about a minute after me...?


Get well soon fella


----------



## Alex321 (16 Oct 2021)

Ok, try this one


----------



## lazybloke (17 Oct 2021)

What is this, lurking beyond the wall? Asimo? Robby?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2021)

Angle of shadows = 'x', stone type = 'y', tree distribution variance = 'z'.

Calculating...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2021)

So, you post a misleading '_ducks crossing_' sign when you know damn well that there was no such sign when the Street View car last visited... Did you _REALLY _think that would will foil the mighty CycleChat road ID collective...?

_PAH - think again! _

I think it is *HERE* in Llysworney.


----------



## Alex321 (17 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> So, you post a misleading '_ducks crossing_' sign when you know damn well that there was no such sign when the Street View car last visited... Did you _REALLY _think that would will foil the mighty CycleChat road ID collective...?
> 
> _PAH - think again! _
> 
> ...


Quite correct - apart from the fact I hadn't actually checked streetview for the Ducks Crossing sign.

Well done - your turn.

I really need to get away from home though. All my pictures are from much too small an area.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2021)

At the risk of spoiling my reputation as an expert in recognising obscure Welsh roads... I cheated!

I searched the forum for you mentioning 'Ducks crossing' and found this...



Alex321 said:


> I needed to call in Specsavers Cowbridge today, to pick up new contact lenses, so decided to do one of my shorter regular routes in reverse.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/5965145897
> View attachment 609351
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2021)

Ok, here is my next one...






I will give you a clue straight away... The driver of the vehicle second nearest to us realised that he was a little high and decided that he should take a rest. He laughed when he realised where he was parked!


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ok, here is my next one...
> 
> View attachment 614107
> 
> ...


Black Hill Lane, nr Keithley? (link ..photo coming soon)


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

That's not Blackstone Edge reservoir on the left?


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's not Blackstone Edge reservoir on the left?


a quick sneaky google image search for 'tarn carpark' revealed it to be Redcar Tarn


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2021)

Wow, that was quick! 

Your turn... 



classic33 said:


> That's not Blackstone Edge reservoir on the left?


Correct - it was _NOT _Blackstone Edge reservoir on the left. 

That looks like this (in winter)...






Car park - no; pylons - yes!


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Oct 2021)

Thanks Colin. My quickest yet, but certainly not the quickest. We should have a leader board for the winning times.

After a very busy three days at Lancaster Music Festival, and working when I've not been watching countless live acts, and having to get up at 4.45am... I'll post a road tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> In the meantime, @ColinJ can you explain the clue?
> 
> *I only come here for the clues*


They weren't great clues, but Monty found the road very quickly, so they must have helped!

The stone is typical of round here, so search rural locations in (say) a 30 km radius of Todmorden for a water feature with a small roadside car park and a nearby t-junction. (It is actually 20 km from here.)

The driver got a little high... The location is _quite _high but not _super _high - the elevation of the road is in fact about 290 m above sea level.

Second vehicle from us is a red car. It is parked at Red Car tarn.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They weren't great clues, but Monty found the road very quickly, so they must have helped!
> 
> The stone is typical of round here, so search rural locations in (say) a 30 km radius of Todmorden for a water feature with a small roadside car park and a nearby t-junction. (It is actually 20 km from here.)
> 
> ...


I'm really bad at clues... I honestly thought that was an actual anecdote and paid little attention other than a chuckle .

Next up:






Name that road!


----------



## T4tomo (18 Oct 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm really bad at clues... I honestly thought that was an actual anecdote and paid little attention other than a chuckle .
> 
> Next up:
> View attachment 614126
> ...


https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.0...WB8xrMWtRAmRKLbfQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB

boom!
St chads drive

west coast mainline? north Lancaster heading to Morecambe


----------



## BrumJim (18 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Electrified rail line that was formerly the boundary of the built up area.
> Looks like it has only 2 sets of tracks.
> On the other side, approx 1930s semi detatched housing.
> On this side postwar housing, possibly 60s-70s.
> ...


Mk1 OLE electrification. SE london is 3rd rail. Obvious (if you have no life).


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.0...WB8xrMWtRAmRKLbfQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB
> 
> boom!
> St chads drive
> ...


correct. under 20 mins. not bad... but mine never last very long.

The hill on St Chad's Drive was the 'big' hill when i was a nipper; too high to pedal up, too steep the freewheel down... well it was when I was about six. Still can't quite get my head round just how unimpressive the 'big' hill is.

Over to you @T4tomo


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2021)

I didn't even get the chance to look at this one!


----------



## T4tomo (18 Oct 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> correct. under 20 mins. not bad... but mine never last very long.


It was clearly next to an electrified railway line and looked a bit grim so assumed it was close to Lancaster. Had it been a leafy boulevard paved in gold, I'd have started looking in Yorkshire.
*Purely a Roses comment, absolutely no offence intended at Monty's childhood locality.
Let me have think / search for somewhere I've ridden that has enough clues but enough of a challenge


----------



## T4tomo (18 Oct 2021)

Name that road...
which was the scene of a shameful incident for which I have never quite been forgiven


----------



## Aravis (18 Oct 2021)

If you drive a diesel through a ford that's too deep, don't you end up with a _bent_ engine?


----------



## BrumJim (19 Oct 2021)

You end up with one of these:





Only on a much smaller scale.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Oct 2021)

I managed to crack a crankshaft on a tractor as a youngster (or rather I was driving it at time and consequently was blamed by my Dad and Uncle for causing it) and I wasn't driving through a ford

It was quite a vintage tractor even back in the early 80's when it occurred. We ended up searching a scrap yard to find a similar model with a cracked engine block, and another uncle who was an agricultural engineer managed to cobble together one good engine out of two bad ones. Its still running c40 years on.... A David Brown 25D, like this..


----------



## Aravis (19 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is this a clue to @T4tomo 's picture?


You might think that; I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Oct 2021)

Gotcha

The road to Tissington.






The Seashell Trust sportive (excellent event, wonder if it happened this year... yes it did, recommended for future years https://www.seashelltrust.org.uk/sportive-event-2021/) which I've done a couple of times has a feeding station at the ford.

https://www.google.com/maps/@53.065...4!1sOfKQ_eq5SxMWHK8mGgmKdA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

[edit: as per usual, I have no clue what the cryptic clues being lobbed in are about 🤷‍♀️ ]

[further edit: the OS reveals as "bent lane"]


----------



## T4tomo (19 Oct 2021)

well done @roubaixtuesday
Its called Bent Ln hence @Aravis's clue, who had clearly solved it but presumably couldn't be arsed to set the next one. the piston / tractor / crankshaft chat were not clues.


T4tomo said:


> the scene of a shameful incident for which I have never quite been forgiven


 again not a clue, we did this ride as part of a weekend away with another couple in the peak district - we'd headed up tissington trail, high peak trail, had a nice pub lunch &beers and were heading back to ashbourne having gone around carsington water. The girls, particularly my mates OH, were getting a bit leg weary and as we came down the hill (Mill Lane) before the left /right to the ford, with a view of the other side of the valley there were moans of OMG we don't have to go over that hill do we?
Keen to avoid a mutiny I told a bare faced lie and said the road snaked away to the left round the hill, then led us towards the ford over the footbridge, where my deceit became clear and Nick & I proceeded to bolt up the other side of the hill and wait at the top, figuring tired voices rant less. I could then genuinely say it was all down hill from there and bought icecreams at Tissington to quell the mutiny.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Oct 2021)

A familiar view to many of us I suspect - another cyclist receding into the distance up a hill. 

But which hill?

_Name that road!_


----------



## nickyboy (19 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> A familiar view to many of us I suspect - another cyclist receding into the distance up a hill.
> 
> But which hill?
> 
> ...


Although we have plenty of climbs like that in the Peak District, it isn't a Peak District climb...unless it's a weird one in the far south PD that I never get to.


----------



## Alex321 (19 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> well done @roubaixtuesday
> Its called Bent Ln hence @Aravis's clue, who had clearly solved it but presumably couldn't be arsed to set the next one. the piston / tractor / crankshaft chat were not clues.


 I was looking for places which were anagrams of engine


----------



## T4tomo (19 Oct 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Although we have plenty of climbs like that in the Peak District, it isn't a Peak District climb...unless it's a weird one in the far south PD that I never get to.


I suspect its further North. looks like a valley running N or NW to S / SE, quite steep sides obviously and distinctive stone, Pennines somewhere I think, Y Dales or N Pennines, fairly high altitude but not unduly so. Looks instantly recognisable if someone has cycled it, although that isn't always the case on here!

Its like mirror image and smaller scale UK version of gorge de nesque nr Mt Ventoux


----------



## Aravis (19 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I was looking for places which were anagrams of engine


One thing I learnt from this thread is that it's all too easy to leave false clues.  But having said that, I don't think a setter would italicise the anagram indicator word.

I recognised the Tissington one immediately, having nervously driven through the ford with a diesel-engined car some years ago. I have some potentially good ones but they'll take time (which I don't have today) to extract and I've had plenty of goes already.

Searching for "bent ford" leads to this excellent picture (there's a stern copyright warning on this site so I haven't copied the image):

https://www.beenthere-donethat.org.uk/tissington01big.html

The cyclist in the latest picture could be a pilgrim to the demon Ba'al.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> One thing I learnt from this thread is that it's all too easy to leave false clues.  But having said that, I don't think a setter would italicise the anagram indicator word.
> 
> I recognised the Tissington one immediately, having nervously driven through the ford with a diesel-engined car some years ago. I have some potentially good ones but they'll take time (which I don't have today) to extract and I've had plenty of goes already.
> 
> ...


I _thought_ it looked Welsh! 

I am just getting up and someone else will get it before I return from my late breakfast.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I was looking for places which were anagrams of engine


I was wondering about the significance of diesel and tractors.

I still am in fact. But not much.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> The cyclist in the latest picture could be a pilgrim to the demon Ba'al.



Certainly feels that way when trying to hold his wheel. He's my height but probably 15-20kg lighter. The [redacted].


----------



## lazybloke (19 Oct 2021)

B4391 near Bala. I was last there about 30 years ago, but I recognised it immediately; very distinctive. An amazing view coming the other way.



https://goo.gl/maps/rR3biL3YeT527WBXA


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Oct 2021)

lazybloke said:


> B4391 near Bala. I was last there about 30 years ago, but I recognised it immediately; very distinctive. An amazing view coming the other way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 614221
> https://goo.gl/maps/rR3biL3YeT527WBXA



'tis an awesome road. Here's that view the other way, taken during a puncture stop






Your turn.


----------



## lazybloke (19 Oct 2021)

Thanks @roubaixtuesday.
Awesome indeed.

The really bizarre thing is I had this exact road lined up for my next go; I nearly fell off my chair when I saw your photo!
Back to the drawing board to find a different photo. Will post a bit later.


----------



## lazybloke (19 Oct 2021)

Okay, I've opted for an easy one.

in a slight relaxation of rules I'm not bothered about the road, more a case of you lot identifying that the building is (whilst I dream of being there).








_*Name that road  er establishment!*_


----------



## T4tomo (19 Oct 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Okay, I've opted for an easy one.
> 
> in a slight relaxation of rules I'm not bothered about the road, more a case of you lot identifying that the building is (whilst I dream of being there).
> 
> ...


It's a pub! Do I win.. Or did you have something more specific in mind?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Oct 2021)

Black Sheep Brewery, Masham

"Gun Bank"






A complete lucky guess - thought pub, industrial, maybe brewery? What breweries do I know of!


----------



## lazybloke (19 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Black Sheep Brewery, Masham
> 
> "Gun Bank"
> 
> ...


There's a fair bit of cycling in the area, so I figured it wouldn't take long even if people don't share my taste for Theakston's (and Black Sheep, adjacent). Slurp!
Over to you


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Oct 2021)

OK, this is a very famous spot, and clues abound, so on your toes, I expect it to go very quickly.

But was was a memorable ride and makes me very happy to think back to it on a soaking wet autumn afternoon.

_Name that road!_


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Oct 2021)

Up above the viaduct near Monsal Head Hotel
England - Google Maps


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Oct 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> Up above the viaduct near Monsal Head Hotel
> England - Google Maps



I thought it would go quickly.

An insane (by my standards at least) evening ride feat 100km and 2000m climbing. Still can't believe it really happened!

Your turn.

[Edit: the view the other way. Happy days!]


----------



## T4tomo (19 Oct 2021)

stunning views, ice-cream van and beer. that is a top location!


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Oct 2021)

A much cycled route, should be an easy one!


----------



## T4tomo (19 Oct 2021)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.4...imQcI1VnzHHMZ2BcQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB





RAF Boulmer.

tried otterburn camp first but that was way too remote!

Slightly bizarrely had covid not been around and the situation in Scotland uncertain, instead of pootling around the peak district (a page back) we would have been cycling past the gate doing Newcastle to Edinburgh this spring


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Oct 2021)

That was quick! No longer an operational helicopter base, sadly. It is in fact on the on-road diversion of NCN 1, the 'off road' route takes you along the coast between Craster and Boulmer.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> An insane (by my standards at least) evening ride feat 100km and 2000m climbing. Still can't believe it really happened!


100 km rides with 2,000 m of climbing are fairly typical round here. Being able to tackle one in an evening certainly would _NOT _be... (Unless you are one of those people who thinks that '_evening_' starts at 15:00 and/or would still be riding after sunset!)

It looks very nice. I must make more of an effort to head down there.


----------



## T4tomo (20 Oct 2021)

Name that road /tearoom


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

DL14?


----------



## T4tomo (20 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> DL14?


I'm not convinced DL14? is an answer. Is that a clue or a guess or possibly a postcode area???


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Name that road /tearoom
> View attachment 614370




Ravenscar. 






https://www.google.com/maps/@54.3978114,-0.4845061,3a,75y,223.16h,90t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sFTeFueE7SKkEdmszQxMVJQ!2e0!6shttps://streetviewpixels-pa.googleapis.com/v1/thumbnail?panoid=FTeFueE7SKkEdmszQxMVJQ&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&w=203&h=100&yaw=223.1573&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## T4tomo (20 Oct 2021)

Well done that man. in Road terms pretty much on a road to nowhere, but a busy spot thanks to both The Cleveland Way walking path and The Cinder Track (Beeching axed line from Whitby to Scarborough) whose platform you can see in the background, passing by.

oh and some goats in 2009!!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

I guess that means it's my go. Okay, here's my first ever attempt...

Obviously taken through a letter box (that's not a clue btw)


----------



## T4tomo (20 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I guess that means it's my go. Okay, here's my first ever attempt...
> 
> View attachment 614385


have you got a smaller picture you could post


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> have you got a smaller picture you could post










Here's a link to the image on google maps if that helps. www.googlemaps.com


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

It seems to have gone quiet. Should I post a clue?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2021)

I think real life may have got a look in with some of the Usual Suspects... They'll be back soon, no doubt!


----------



## All uphill (20 Oct 2021)

Well I'm totally confident on this one.

Confident that I have no idea.

The columns on the house seem to be the most recognisable feature, along with the lovely stonework.

I'm going to make a guess that this is near Bath. Am I warm?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2021)

All uphill said:


> Well I'm totally confident on this one.
> 
> Confident that I have no idea.
> 
> ...


I don't know about a warm Bath, more of a cold shower! 

Are you still trying to answer the previous one, or is there a small house in the current picture that I have not spotted?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

It's a vague one, but there is a sort of close connection with a bath or a shower.


----------



## All uphill (20 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know about a warm Bath, more of a cold shower!
> 
> Are you still trying to answer the previous one, or is there a small house in the current picture that I have not spotted?


I'm looking at @ClichéGuevara s image. There's a structure at the far left of the image.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

Either the road narrows under those trees, or it drops away. Both good reasons for the passing point, cleart signed. The wall on the right is a new build and not sympathetic to the area, the stone isn't from the area.

Yeadon-Otley sprang to mind.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Either the road narrows under those trees, or it drops away. Both good reasons for the passing point, cleart signed. The wall on the right is a new build and not sympathetic to the area, the stone isn't from the area.
> 
> Yeadon-Otley sprang to mind.



I'd say you're right, apart from the last line.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

Has it changed since March 2016?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Has it changed since March 2016?



Not that I'm aware of.


EDIT: I just checked on google maps, and the images are the same going back to 2009. I was there relatively recently (this year), and it still looks as it did then.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Either the road narrows under those trees, or it drops away. Both good reasons for the passing point, cleart signed. The wall on the right is a new build and not sympathetic to the area, the stone isn't from the area.
> 
> Yeadon-Otley sprang to mind.


And the curvature of the entrance on the right is interesting. Non-local stone suggests someone has paid a chunk of cash for the wall and the entrance is very wide and properly tarmacced. Something like a caravan park?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

nickyboy said:


> And the curvature of the entrance on the right is interesting. Non-local stone suggests someone has paid a chunk of cash for the wall and the entrance is very wide and properly tarmacced. Something like a caravan park?



It's not a caravan park.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

nickyboy said:


> And the curvature of the entrance on the right is interesting. Non-local stone suggests someone has paid a chunk of cash for the wall and the entrance is very wide and properly tarmacced. Something like a caravan park?


There's a left-hand bend, sign on the outside, after the trees start. Giving better access to the road on the left than the right. Which might explain the wide entrance.


----------



## All uphill (20 Oct 2021)

I'm still stuck on the stone building. Looks like a portico with pillars and a hexagonal thingy. Very distinctive - but still no idea.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

All uphill said:


> I'm still stuck on the stone building. Looks like a portico with pillars and a hexagonal thingy. Very distinctive - but still no idea.



You may need to sit quiet, relax and think about it.


----------



## All uphill (20 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> You may need to sit quiet, relax and think about it.


I've been looking at hexagonal chapels, hmmmm


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

Just to summarise the hints so far.

It's a vague one, but there is a sort of close connection with a bath or a shower.


It's not a caravan park.


You may need to sit quiet, relax and think about it.





classic33 said:


> Either the road narrows under those trees, or it drops away. Both good reasons for the passing point, cleart signed. The wall on the right is a new build and not sympathetic to the area, the stone isn't from the area.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

All uphill said:


> I've been looking at hexagonal chapels, hmmmm



It's not a chapel, as such and its current use is not what it was built for.


----------



## All uphill (20 Oct 2021)

"As such"...

I think it's some kind of retreat or spa in an octagonal or hexagonal repurposed building.

There's something like that in Margam Country Park, but it's not right.

Please, someone, identify this and let me go back to reading my book!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

It's not directly related to the road in the picture, but to narrow it down to a rough area, you need to know where Mr Ludwig Dodgson met the inspiration for the main character in his famous novels.

EDIT: I read that when looking for clues, and it surprised me. I'd hate to mislead people, so this was only one version, and it's probably a much lesser known one than the more famous version usually told.

Sorry if that's confused things.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> A spa?
> A spa for meditation, and no caravans



It's not a spa, but you can create peace on earth over a cup of tea and a scone, however you choose to pronounce it.


----------



## All uphill (20 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It's not directly related to the road in the picture, but to narrow it down to a rough area, you need to know where Mr Ludwig Dodgson met the inspiration for the main character in his famous novels.
> 
> EDIT: I read that when looking for clues, and it surprised me. I'd hate to mislead people, so this was only one version, and it's probably a much lesser known one than the more famous version usually told.
> 
> Sorry if that's confused things.


That's the New Forest then?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

All uphill said:


> That's the New Forest then?



I can see why you'd say that, but I can only find the one reference to the clue I gave, and nothing else to support it, so I've probably bowled you a googlie with that one. Sorry.

It's much further north, and as I messed up, I'll narrow it down to Yorkshire for you.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

For nearby places, you could be looking for the place that the religious lady set fire to her house, and someone else wants to light the honey gatherers.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2021)

All uphill said:


> I'm looking at @ClichéGuevara s image. There's a structure at the far left of the image.


I need to clean my glasses. And get some new eyes!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

Another clue: 'Could you write me a poem about bits of a candle being murdered Mr Shelley?'


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

A bit more help (maybe): You may think you're heading for the blues if you get your kicks cycling near this route.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

Is there a possible prison link, if you look hard enough.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is there a possible prison link, if you look hard enough.



Not really. The nearest one is about 7 miles away.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Charles Lutwidge Dodgson (Lewis Carroll) met Alice Lidell near Christ Church Cathedral in Oxford. (Or so Wikipedia says)
> 
> But we know this is in Yorkshire. So that's not much use.
> 
> ...



All good guesses.  Route 66 is quite fragmented, so you may want to think about 'heading for the blues' part.


----------



## Alex321 (20 Oct 2021)

Found it.

Not Percy Killingwick, but Kilnwick Percy 


https://goo.gl/maps/K9rU7NYKnhPps3NA9


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It's not directly related to the road in the picture, but to narrow it down to a rough area, you need to know where Mr Ludwig Dodgson met the inspiration for the main character in his famous novels.
> 
> EDIT: I read that when looking for clues, and it surprised me. I'd hate to mislead people, so this was only one version, and it's probably a much lesser known one than the more famous version usually told.
> 
> Sorry if that's confused things.


You Ripon off family relationships?


----------



## Alex321 (21 Oct 2021)

Ok, here's my next one


----------



## nickyboy (21 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> We have a stretch of canal that runs on an embankment - the white house is lower than the canal (unless it's a trick of the Google camera) It also looks quite wide for a canal so there might be a turning point or something nearby.
> 
> I immediately think of the Brecon and Abergavenny canal which has a number of such embankments but nothing specific comes to mind.


The canal is widening to the right which suggests that is the entrance to the basin with the track off to the right being the access point

My initial thought was "wouldn't fancy owning that house in wet weather"


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Found it.
> 
> Not Percy Killingwick, but Kilnwick Percy
> 
> ...


I thought it looked wolds ish, but I couldnt pin down the type of structure to find the road in the few mins I spent looking


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Oct 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> All good guesses.  Route 66 is quite fragmented, so you may want to think about 'heading for the blues' part.


@ClichéGuevara 
So - going back to the clues for the previous one ...

Those clues
Heading for the blues ???
where Mr Ludwig Dodgson met the inspiration for the main character in his famous novels. ??
a sort of close connection with a bath or a shower. ? er ... fishpond lane? Sort of has to do with water. As does nearby Warter
You may need to sit quiet, relax and think about it.? The building on the left is the Madhyamaka meditation centre https://madhyamaka.org/

I actually know the area vaguely well, but unfortunately in my brain Wharram Percy was drowning out Kilnwick Percy


----------



## ClichéGuevara (21 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> @ClichéGuevara
> So - going back to the clues for the previous one ...
> 
> Those clues
> ...



1. Stamford Bridge

2. A bit of a cock up on my part based on this...https://pocklingtonhistory.com/

3. Warter village.

4. Yep, the Buddhist centre.


----------



## Alex321 (21 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> We have a stretch of canal that runs on an embankment - the white house is lower than the canal (unless it's a trick of the Google camera) It also looks quite wide for a canal so there might be a turning point or something nearby.
> 
> I immediately think of the Brecon and Abergavenny canal which has a number of such embankments but nothing specific comes to mind.


It isn't a canal.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> It isn't a canal.


Well, it appears to be above the level of that house and has artificial borders. 

Could be a millpond or small reservoir? I'm guessing millpond.

In a way I'm glad it's not a canal as I had a feeling that it might be somewhere that I really _should_ recognise. The pressure is now off.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2021)

It just looks like a river to me with some bank reinforcement, perhaps to stop erosion, no doubt somewhere in South Wales

or maybe a millpond with some sort of boardwalk


----------



## Alex321 (21 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, it appears to be above the level of that house and has artificial borders.
> 
> *Could be a millpond or small reservoir? I'm guessing millpond.*
> 
> In a way I'm glad it's not a canal as I had a feeling that it might be somewhere that I really _should_ recognise. The pressure is now off.



It certainly could be


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> It certainly could be


It does look like warren would get his feet wet if it flooded too


----------



## Alex321 (21 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> It does look like warren would get his feet wet if it flooded too


I presume you just don't want to put up another


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I presume you just don't want to put up another


Feeling that the Dogs Trousers has done most of the work so should perhaps take the glory....

particularly after I pipped him by seconds on this one...


Dogtrousers said:


> St Chad's Dr - Google Maps
> 
> Edit: Bugger.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> No I'm completely in the dark about this still. The best I have is millpond, of which there could be zillions.


ahem... 


T4tomo said:


> It does look like *warren *would get his feet wet if it flooded too


cough...


T4tomo said:


> no doubt somewhere in South Wales


----------



## Aravis (21 Oct 2021)

This is definitely one for @T4tomo.

Warren Mill Pond, near Cowbridge:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...73.672966&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2021)

I searched "millpond" in @Alex321's manor







Aravis said:


> This is definitely one for @T4tomo.


we should throw the bone to @Dogtrousers - crack on fella


----------



## Aravis (21 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> we should throw the bone to @Dogtrousers - crack on fella


Agreed - but strictly speaking protocol requires us to wait for @Alex321's confirmation.


----------



## Alex321 (21 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> Agreed - but strictly speaking protocol requires us to wait for @Alex321's confirmation.


That was definitely it.


----------



## Alex321 (21 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well I did find Warren near Pembroke but no mill ponds there.
> 
> A mysterious voice in my head is telling me to look round Cowbridge but I think that would be cheating.


Given that pretty well all my rides have been reasonably close to Cowbridge, where else are you going to look


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Oct 2021)

OK ...

This doesn't have much in the way of recognisable landmarks like buildings or pylons or so on, so I'll post some other pictures or make up some clues if it doesn't go quickly.




Name that road!


----------



## Alex321 (21 Oct 2021)

Nice clouds!


----------



## nickyboy (21 Oct 2021)

So the idea is that you locate a suitable stream, build a massive great dam to raise the level and then use the power of this to do the milling? Thereby the mill lies some distance below the level of a whole load of water, held back by your early Victorian dam

It strikes me as a somewhat risky strategy


----------



## Alex321 (21 Oct 2021)

nickyboy said:


> So the idea is that you locate a suitable stream, build a massive great dam to raise the level and then use the power of this to do the milling? Thereby the mill lies some distance below the level of a whole load of water, held back by your early Victorian dam
> 
> It strikes me as a somewhat risky strategy


Mill ponds long pre-date the Victorians.

This particular one is believed to be about 200 years old, so not much before.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> OK ...
> 
> This doesn't have much in the way of recognisable landmarks like buildings or pylons or so on, so I'll post some other pictures or make up some clues if it doesn't go quickly.
> View attachment 614490
> ...



Must be White Peak, surely? Don't immediately recognise, but Hartington to Ashbourne area at a guess.

[So probably actually Devon or Highlands...]


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> OK ...
> 
> This doesn't have much in the way of recognisable landmarks like buildings or pylons or so on, so I'll post some other pictures or make up some clues if it doesn't go quickly.
> View attachment 614490
> ...


The left fork onto what may or may not be a surfaced road is quite distinctive as is the little cops of trees on the hilltop, although such things are far from unique. Nice bit of dry stone walling


----------



## Alex321 (21 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> The left fork onto what may or may not be a surfaced road is quite distinctive as is the little cops of trees on the hilltop, although such things are far from unique. Nice bit of dry stone walling


Based on the style of the dry stone walls and the type of hlls, I'm thinking Yorkshire Dales.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2021)

not so sure, the "tops" up there are generally moorland, Peak District might be more on the money


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Don't immediately recognise, but Hartington to Ashbourne area at a guess.



I have a awful feeling I've cycled very close to this road, but hopefully not on it, this spring when up that way for the weekend


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2021)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.0...!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i37!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB

AH yes i cycled around the other side of that copse of tree on the hill






thus..


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2021)

"Turning right lads"
"which effing right?"

name that road...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.0...!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i37!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB
> 
> AH yes i cycled around the other side of that copse of tree on the hill
> 
> ...



Well done! I looked at the parallel road the other side of dovedale


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> By the way, if needed, my clue was going to be "Complete road tax with beer after" (Do VED ale).
> 
> We'd walked up Dovedale - which was incredibly crowded. Fortunately I'd read about the car park getting full (it looked like it was) and we'd parked in an empty car park about 20 mins walk away.



Dovedale gets very busy. But there are beautiful and deserted dales in the area. 

My top tip is horseshoe dale:


----------



## T4tomo (22 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> My top tip is horseshoe dale:


My top tip is not getting slightly off track trying to approach the stepping stones via Lindale, but mistaking the track up the rifle range for the footpath and then ending up scrambling down a loose scree slope into Dovedale instead.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> OK whadda we got?
> 
> We have a funny shaped junction in an un-mountainous area. Kinda makes me think of Buckinghamshire, but there's no logical reason for that. It could be anywhere.
> 
> ...


on the right lines, no fancy estate except the white Merc you can see ahead of the golf. Two sporting establishments, one surrounded by the other, may account for the manicured grass


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> on the right lines, no fancy estate except the white Merc you can see ahead of the golf. Two sporting establishments, one surrounded by the other, may account for the manicured grass


A racecourse, with a dartboard in the middle.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> A racecourse, with a dartboard in the middle.


good guess - probably a dartboard in the pub you can watch the horse-racing from on the TV


----------



## T4tomo (25 Oct 2021)

Happy Monday all, must be in need of a clue.
Stars in skates can sometime be seen nearby.


----------



## lazybloke (25 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Happy Monday all, must be in need of a clue.
> Stars in skates can sometime be seen nearby.


Could be a Torville and Dean reference to Nottingham. Work beckons, however....


----------



## Alex321 (25 Oct 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Could be a Torville and Dean reference to Nottingham. Work beckons, however....


Or it could be a reference to Dancing on Ice - which would mean near RAF Bovingdon.


----------



## Aravis (25 Oct 2021)

The village of Botley, in the Chilterns, near Bovingdon strangely enough(!):

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.7080792,-0.5694718,3a,75y,139.6h,89.94t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1s9UMJTCl_DUpV7hRPBVAZ6w!2e0!6shttps://streetviewpixels-pa.googleapis.com/v1/thumbnail?panoid=9UMJTCl_DUpV7hRPBVAZ6w&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&w=203&h=100&yaw=11.149127&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656






But I wouldn't have had a hope without the steer above, so if this is deemed to be @Alex321's, I'll be quite happy. But I do have a couple ready to go.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Oct 2021)

The village is Ley Hill, but yes correct junction, In Bucks, but right on the Herts border. 
Wasn't sure how many dancing on ice fans are on cyclechat, i'm not one but was aware it was now filmed up at Bovingdon. The cricket pitch and a 9 hole golf course are nestled around the fingers of the junction. I think you cross a road 7 times between leaving and returning to the clubhouse. Fortunately all fairly quiet roads.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Herts. But not far from the border with Bucks so I wasn't a million miles off


No you were bang on - Ley Hill is just into Bucks


----------



## Alex321 (25 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> The village of Botley, in the Chilterns, near Bovingdon strangely enough(!):
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.7080792,-0.5694718,3a,75y,139.6h,89.94t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1s9UMJTCl_DUpV7hRPBVAZ6w!2e0!6shttps://streetviewpixels-pa.googleapis.com/v1/thumbnail?panoid=9UMJTCl_DUpV7hRPBVAZ6w&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&w=203&h=100&yaw=11.149127&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> ...



No, you can have it 



T4tomo said:


> The village is Ley Hill, but yes correct junction, In Bucks, but right on the Herts border.
> Wasn't sure how many dancing on ice fans are on cyclechat, i'm not one but was aware it was now filmed up at Bovingdon. The cricket pitch and a 9 hole golf course are nestled around the fingers of the junction. I think you cross a road 7 times between leaving and returning to the clubhouse. Fortunately all fairly quiet roads.



I'm not a Dancing on Ice fan either, but I had heard it was filmed there, not sure how I knew that though.


----------



## Aravis (25 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> No you were bang on - Ley Hill is just into Bucks


I did think it looked like chalk downland, and if that was right, more like the Chilterns than anything else. Also I'd spotted the building behind the bushes which I thought (correctly as it turned out) might be a cricket pavilion. I also know nothing about dancing on ice.

This is my next one, from 1967. Not a great deal of this remains, but there are features which should enable a match to be found. To have a chance you'll certainly need to look over and over:


----------



## T4tomo (25 Oct 2021)

is that car still on street view?  It might be Volvo Amazon?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Runs away to google demolition works in Andover


Runs away to Google 'Brutal concrete, the style that architectural taste forgot'!


----------



## Aravis (25 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> is that car still on street view?  It might be Volvo Amazon?


I think it's probably one of these, with an external sun visor. I'll see if I can get a bit more detail:


----------



## T4tomo (25 Oct 2021)

you might be right, rear boot line sops bit more on an Amazon


----------



## T4tomo (25 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Peugeot 403? Isn't that what Colombo used to drive?


Correct, in 2 door drop top guise




not a patch on a P1800 though....baggy brown mac vs sharp suit sophistication


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Oct 2021)

Rear wheel arch is wrong. Flat topped arch partially covering the wheel - Mark 1 Ford Zodiac?


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Oct 2021)

Ford Prefect?


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Oct 2021)

I actually owned one...


----------



## Aravis (25 Oct 2021)

Very little to add to that Mr D other than that I think the white car is already on the roundabout.

On this thread I've generally used the "cool" reaction option to indicate that the poster was warm. I've just realised how confusing that could be.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Oct 2021)

There are HV transmission lines in the picture.

Here's Andover on OS with the same highlighted.

I can't see the location but perhaps others can, or Andover is a red herring.


----------



## Willd (25 Oct 2021)

The big island in the middle has power lines running over it, probably no longer a pylon on the island itself?


----------



## lazybloke (25 Oct 2021)

Over and over does seem like a strong clue. I thought it meant above (ie north of) Andover, or possibly on Andover Road. 
There are hills to the west of Andover that seem to match the photo, but i can't be certain.

Andover has changed a great deal, anyone found old maps?
I did wonder if those awful buildings were nearby barracks.

If not Andover itself then it could be looking _in the direction of _Andover from some distance away. 
Back to work....


----------



## Aravis (25 Oct 2021)

Here's Andover in approximately 1947, also from OS. Something from the early 1970s would be very useful:






You are all working along the right lines!


----------



## T4tomo (25 Oct 2021)

I'm struggling to find a view over andover and a pilon or two and a road that would have been big enough to have roundabout like that in 1967, however the A303 will have changed a lot since then


----------



## lazybloke (25 Oct 2021)

Work _along the lines_?


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Oct 2021)

Best the NLS can do is this 6" map published 1968.

https://maps.nls.uk/view/189244206

Can't find anything that definitely matches on streetview though.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Oct 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Best the NLS can do is this 6" map published 1968.
> 
> https://maps.nls.uk/view/189244206
> 
> Can't find anything that definitely matches on streetview though.



that ish - London road Walworth road roundabout. there is still a pilon or two on streetview in that vicinity, although doe have the eleavtion.

Saxon way look a bit better for matching the hill


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Oct 2021)

This link, which may not work, will show you Andover 1976-78
https://www.old-maps.co.uk/#/Map/436500/145500/10/101320

I've mooched around the area enough, so I'm giving up on this. I'm suspecting we may be on a red herring right inside Andover.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Oct 2021)

I'd be very surprised if the pylons aren't still there. The car, not so much!


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Oct 2021)

I think it's this one - on the B3400 looking NW. Pylon behind the roundabout, new housing estate (not on the 1968 map I linked to). 




The pylon is still on the 2011 streetview image but doesn't seem to be there now. By 2011 the housing estate had become an industrial estate and the roundabout and the alignment of the approach roads had changed. 

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.2...Nm1nsa2g9k8L5EhZZsuw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## Aravis (25 Oct 2021)

Absolutely right on the location @Mr Celine. Perhaps this one didn't work as well as some, but the 1967 image was so striking I wanted to find a way of using it. At least the car discussion was fun. My scanner's been misbehaving today so I haven't managed to get a higher resolution image yet.

I think the funny houses (with more conventional roofs) are still there in the Apr 2021 Streetview images but they're quite hard to see from the main road through the vegetation. Also the pylon on the right side of the picture is still there but it seems to have lost a few wires. There's an industrial estate with its own access road in the empty area to the north east of the roundabout. I think the roads were lowered a bit when the remodelling was done making it harder to see what's beyond.

I was hoping the tree behind the pylon would still be there but the aerial view shows industrial buildings where it would have been.

I can only assume the flat roofs were declared impractical and subsequently replaced. I've yet to find another image with them looking like they do in my dad's picture.

Over to you @Mr Celine!


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Oct 2021)

Aravis said:


> Perhaps this one didn't work as well as some, but the 1967 image was so striking I wanted to find a way of using it. At least the car discussion was fun. My scanner's been misbehaving today so I haven't managed to get a higher resolution image yet.


Excellent idea using old pictures, it adds an extra layer of complexity and requires more old map sleuthing. 
Having cleared out the parental house I'd been scanning old slides too, or was until the slide scanner had a meltdown. Here's one from 1975. The location hasn't changed as much as your Andover pic so I'll hold off with any clues for now.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Oct 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Excellent idea using old pictures, it adds an extra layer of complexity and requires more old map sleuthing.
> Having cleared out the parental house I'd been scanning old slides too, or was until the slide scanner had a meltdown. Here's one from 1975. The location hasn't changed as much as your Andover pic so I'll hold off with any clues for now.
> 
> View attachment 615189



Immediately thought "Leyburn!!"

Completely wrong.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

Bit of a folly?


----------



## All uphill (25 Oct 2021)

Something about that says Norfolk to me. Specifically the Dereham area. Probably hopelessly wrong.

I'm looking for a village green to the East of the Church.

Interesting how much of the public space had already been given up to roads!


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Excellent idea using old pictures, it adds an extra layer of complexity and requires more old map sleuthing.
> Having cleared out the parental house I'd been scanning old slides too, or was until the slide scanner had a meltdown. Here's one from 1975. The location hasn't changed as much as your Andover pic so I'll hold off with any clues for now.
> 
> View attachment 615189


Those mismatched tyres on the bike.


----------



## lazybloke (26 Oct 2021)

View attachment 615189

[/QUOTE]
Burnham Market





Edit: Front Street!


----------



## lazybloke (26 Oct 2021)

Going to be cheeky and post the next one without waiting for confirmation.

Stone church, wooden church? 





_Name that road! Or Place! _


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2021)

You need to post after the night shift has gone to bed!


----------



## T4tomo (26 Oct 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> I think it's this one - on the B3400 looking NW. Pylon behind the roundabout, new housing estate (not on the 1968 map I linked to).
> View attachment 615159
> 
> The pylon is still on the 2011 streetview image but doesn't seem to be there now. By 2011 the housing estate had become an industrial estate and the roundabout and the alignment of the approach roads had changed.
> ...


well done, I had scanned down there to, but the road lowering has given it a very different view of the background, but your old map shows its spot on


----------



## T4tomo (26 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You need to post after the night shift has gone to bed!
> 
> View attachment 615212


8 minutes in the dead of night? is that a record?


----------



## lazybloke (26 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You need to post after the night shift has gone to bed!
> 
> View attachment 615212


Like Burnham Market it could be found by Googling a description, but I didn't think you'd be _that_ quick. Well done!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Like Burnham Market it could be found by Googling a description, but I didn't think you'd be _that_ quick. Well done!


Yes, I did it by Googling "stone church wooden church duck pond surrey". It is the second result in "38 pretty duck ponds..."! 

I will post something later when I am on my laptop. (It is a bit fiddly on my phone.)


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2021)

I forgot to post this earlier...







_Name that road! _


PS Once it has been identified, I'll tell you a little story about it...


----------



## T4tomo (27 Oct 2021)

Hmm a relatively steep decent into "doodah" dale.

It looks more NY Moors than Dales, but I don't recognise it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Hmm a relatively steep decent into "doodah" dale.
> 
> It looks more NY Moors than Dales, but I don't recognise it.



Very little to go on but I'd say South Pennines, maybe West Yorks or Forest of Bowland. Doesn't strike me as NY Moors, so almost certainly will be...


----------



## T4tomo (27 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Very little to go on but I'd say South Pennines, maybe West Yorks or Forest of Bowland. Doesn't strike me as NY Moors, so almost certainly will be...


Its somewhere not particularly high up, given there is house there & fields, rather than barren moorland, although that's not to say its doesn't go barren behind the camera!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Looks like there is flat country beyond the top left of the pic. So it could be looking South on the Eastern side of the Yorkshire Dales with the vale of York in the distance on the left. Or looking North on the West side of the N Yorks Moors maybe.



I fancied one of the roads coming down off Longridge Fell looking North to the Forest of Bowland. But can't find a fit. There are many possibilities. I can't get a hint from the light as to the direction o fthe sun.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Oct 2021)

It looks like every ride I do around here. The dry stone walls are typical of this area and North (but not South to the White Peak). The farmland on the hills in the distance becomes moorland as the altitude increases so they must be well over 1000ft so presumably are the "backbone" of the Pennines

It isn't immediately around here, otherwise I would recognise it. But as you get up around Slaithwaite there are loads of lanes like this one. I'd guess it wasn't a million miles from there, but I don't know exactly where


----------



## Aravis (27 Oct 2021)

Perhaps if @ColinJ can tell us his little story it might make a good clue?


----------



## T4tomo (27 Oct 2021)

that's spooky, I was going to post a view from NYM to say looks very similar terrain and I've just see my Mum and late Dad in their car from the streetview back in 2011


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2021)

It IS in Yorkshire, and we are not in (or looking at) the NY Moors.



T4tomo said:


> Its somewhere not particularly high up, given there is house there & fields, rather than barren moorland, although that's not to say its doesn't go barren behind the camera!


It isn't super-high (270 m), but whichever way you look at it, it is always a hard effort to cycle up there.



Aravis said:


> Perhaps if @ColinJ can tell us his little story it might make a good clue?


It wouldn't be a good clue because it would almost immediately give the game away. (That is NOT a clue!) I have mentioned it a few times on the forum but I have enough posts that you won't find it without a crazy amount of searching, unless I were to give you those details!


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

The type of sheep fence isn't local to this area, North Yorkshire they seem to alternate the side of the wall the poles are on.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> The type of sheep fence isn't local to this area, North Yorkshire they seem to alternate the side of the wall the poles are on.


going well off topic now: 
In my "old" bit of NYM I don't think I've seen it done alternately. We'd usually put any post and wire "additional" fence inside the wall. If you run it alternate, you'd have to leave a gap between wire & stone, to allow the wire room to cross, and thus run the risk of a wily sheep / lamb scrambling under that gap?




photo please...


----------



## OldShep (28 Oct 2021)

The stone in the wall definitely isn’t NYM as confirmed. Regarding fencing the fencing shown in the quiz pic is a 'guard fence' looks like two strands of barb. Erected to deter cattle from rubbing on the top of wall and knocking stones off. @T4tomo's pic is a 'jump fence' to deter swaddles from jumpin the wall. 
Putting the stobs (posts) either side or on one side is often determined by purpose, ownership and regularity of the wall.
Hope that’s of interest but no damned use to help you I know. I’d guessed they were quite low hills because of all the trees. i don’t think it’s an area I’m familiar with so that narrows it down to Westie country?


----------



## T4tomo (28 Oct 2021)

OldShep said:


> I’m familiar with so that narrows it down to Westie country?


thats where I'm leaning but no joy with a bit of searching west and north of Bradford area.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Oct 2021)

If the hill the photo was taken on was 270m (and assuming it's near the top), the hill behind the house must be at least 400m which narrows it down a bit
The fact that the land to the left appears to become very low lying and flat makes me thing it isn't W of the Pennines (as I thought it was) because there is precious little flat land that close to big 400m hills. Maybe it's just E of the Pennines in Yorkshire where it quickly flattens out?


----------



## Alex321 (28 Oct 2021)

nickyboy said:


> If the hill the photo was taken on was 270m (and assuming it's near the top), the hill behind the house must be at least 400m which narrows it down a bit
> The fact that the land to the left appears to become very low lying and flat makes me thing it isn't W of the Pennines (as I thought it was) because there is precious little flat land that close to big 400m hills. Maybe it's just E of the Pennines in Yorkshire where it quickly flattens out?


We have been told it is in Yorkshire, but not North York Moors.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Looks like there is flat country beyond the top left of the pic.





nickyboy said:


> The fact that the land to the left appears to become very low lying and flat...


I don't think it _IS _flat up there, but I can see why you thought it was. Stick to searching hills and valleys!



nickyboy said:


> If the hill the photo was taken on was 270m (and assuming it's near the top)...


It is very near the top of the road.



nickyboy said:


> ... the hill behind the house must be at least 400m which narrows it down a bit


The moorland hill behind the house does go up to 400+ m.

Here's a clue... We are not looking at the North York Moors national park. Melvyn Bragg's view? Splendid Yorkshire countryside!

I have another clue in reserve if that one doesn't suffice.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have another clue in reserve if that one doesn't suffice.


bring it out.....

found a reference to Mytholmroyd and MB, but can't see anything around there (and I was looking that general area before the MB clue).

I fancy we are viewing approx to the north, (trees have a slight kilt to the right) but i might be wrong.


----------



## lazybloke (29 Oct 2021)

I looked at places connected with MB and only came up with Cumbria (well Oxford and London too, but ignore those).
Maybe Cumbria is in view.

Or maybe it's a reference to "South Bank" after the TV show, but that seems to point to flat places in York or Teeside.
Are there other "South Bank"s in Yorkshire?

Or it's a more cryptic clue. I'm only good at quick crosswords.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Oct 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Are there other "South Bank"s in Yorkshire?


South Bank in Middlesbrough, but trust me it looks nowt like that 
South Bank show is going back a bit, but then Colin does too


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2021)

Round here 'bank' is often used for a steep hill. As you can see from the gradient sign, that picture is the view from a steep hill.

I remind you that... 


ColinJ said:


> We are not looking at the North York Moors national park.





T4tomo said:


> I fancy we are viewing approx to the north, (trees have a slight kilt to the right) but i might be wrong


You are correct.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Round here 'bank' is often used for a steep hill. As you can see from the gradient sign, that picture is the view from a steep hill.





ColinJ said:


> It IS in Yorkshire, and we are not in (or looking at) the NY Moors.





ColinJ said:


> The moorland hill behind the house does go up to 400+ m.
> 
> Here's a clue... We are not looking at the North York Moors national park. Melvyn Bragg's view? Splendid Yorkshire countryside!
> 
> I have another clue in reserve if that one doesn't suffice.



So apart from knowing we are facing north ish, we aren't much further forward are we? I though there was undue emphasis that we are not looking at NY Moors, as though we maybe viewing from, but then nothing above 400m would be in view.

the road is probably called something bank, but that doesn't narrow it down a lot in Yorkshire, i'm defo missing something here. I may kick myself or ColinJ if met him!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Oct 2021)

Looks like somewhere near Hawes


----------



## OldShep (29 Oct 2021)

Did MB live in Silverdale?
im on Silverdale road but my data connection playing up


----------



## T4tomo (29 Oct 2021)

OldShep said:


> Did MB live in Silverdale?
> im on Silverdale road but my data connection playing up


MB hails from Cumbria, and Silverdale is near Morecambe. 

I think the MB reference is that we are on a south bank, i.e facing North on the side of a hill.... (that isnt that much higher than the 270m we are at but looking at some 400m + moorland....)


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2021)

Yes, I was referring to _The South Bank Show. _Think of this as more of_ A south bank show_.

I had forgotten that parts of the Peak District are in Yorkshire. We are not looking at the North York Moors National Park. We are not looking at the Peak District National Park.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Emphasis on National Park means that we might be looking at a different National Park. Which leaves us with the Yorkshire Dales I think.


I had to spoon-feed you that, didn't I! 

You should get it pretty quickly now, given what you know.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2021)

PS I hadn't actually noticed, but yes - the road name _IS_ a 'bank'!


----------



## T4tomo (29 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had to spoon-feed you that, didn't I!
> 
> You should get it pretty quickly now, given what you know.


To be fair that's where I've been looking 'cos any hilly area looking at 400m + moorland, is in one national park or t'other, so i'm not so sure on the quickly part


----------



## Aravis (29 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> To be fair that's where I've been looking 'cos any hilly area looking at 400m + moorland, is in one national park or t'other, so i'm not so sure on the quickly part


Isn't the 400m land up behind the house on the right? The land we're looking at, which I think we've established is to the north, doesn't have its altitude confirmed yet. Also I think @ColinJ has another clue up his sleeve, unless I've miscounted. 

I'm waiting for the next one really, but I know from experience that if I go away for a few hours I'll find three or four more will have come and gone in my absence. Sadly not this one though, yet.


----------



## Alex321 (29 Oct 2021)

I'd been looking in the Yorkshire Dales, but haven't found it yet.


----------



## Buck (29 Oct 2021)

I'm thinking Forest of Bowland but that's not a National Park but an AONB?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> To be fair that's where I've been looking 'cos any hilly area looking at 400m + moorland, is in one national park or t'other, so i'm not so sure on the quickly part


Let me summarise and emphasise some of what has gone before...



ColinJ said:


> It IS in Yorkshire, and we are not in (or looking at) the NY Moors.


It IS in Yorkshire, and we ARE in (or looking at) the Yorkshire Dales.



T4tomo said:


> I fancy we are viewing approx to the north, (trees have a slight kilt to the right) but i might be wrong.





ColinJ said:


> You are correct.






ColinJ said:


> It isn't super-high (270 m), but _whichever way you look at it, it is always a hard effort to cycle up there_.





ColinJ said:


> It is very near the top of the road.


You can see that it steep from northish to southish. It is _also _steep to get to from southish, behind the camera.



ColinJ said:


> ... yes - the road name _IS_ a 'bank'!


A bank in/to the south of the Yorkshire Dales. Looking northish!



Aravis said:


> Isn't the 400m land up behind the house on the right? The land we're looking at, which I think we've established is to the north, doesn't have its altitude confirmed yet.


Yes, that referred to the land up to the right out of sight behind the house. Some of the hills in the distance are 400-500 metres high. Maybe higher, some of them. I can definitely see 500+ on the OS map, but can't be bothered to identify every hill to check.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> MB hails from Cumbria, and Silverdale is near Morecambe.
> 
> ...


Silverdale is only a few short miles from the Cumbrian border... in fact, Cumbria is a lot closer than Morecambe


----------



## T4tomo (29 Oct 2021)

thank god for that







lets here your epic tale Colin
here is @ColinJ on his way up..... trying to think up a worse clue than his Melvin Bragg one


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Oct 2021)

Phew - I was pretty sure it was the Dales, but that's practically urban over there in the SE corner and I've never been along that road so my fear of not recognising a road I ride regularly has gone and I can step down from being ready to kick myself :-)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> thank god for that
> 
> View attachment 615583
> 
> ...



Damn my instinct was that the high ground you can see to the north is Simons Seat. But I dismissed that to look further north.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Oct 2021)

Can only get one church in this one, unlike the two someone managed earlier in the week....


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> lets here your epic tale Colin





Sea of vapours said:


> Phew - I was pretty sure it was the Dales, but that's practically urban over there in the SE corner and I've never been along that road so my fear of not recognising a road I ride regularly has gone and I can step down from being ready to kick myself :-)


Yes, I can imagine that one living at the prettier end of Yorkshire wouldn't get down there too often! 

It is a good destination or via point for those of us who have to make a bit of a trek to get to the Dales though. There are some nice loops which go to Burnsall or Grassington and go or come back that way. 

My little tale involves former CycleChat member _longers_. (I haven't seen him on the forum since 2016 when he made a last appearance to rue Vernon's passing.)

Longers was really fit, and liked to ride fixed. (I can't remember if he rode conventional bikes too.) 

I had organised a forum ride. The route to Beamsley escapes me, but we were then going up Lanshaw Bank to the position that I chose for my mystery road. A group of us set off and were riding along when I spotted longers waiting at the roadside ahead on his trusty fixed gear bike. He had decided to join us unannounced. I said hello to him and he asked if he could join us. (Me, glancing down at his bike...) "Er, yeah, sure, but do you know what kind of hills we will be doing today!" He smiled and said that he could always turn back if he got tired...

Anyway, after lots of ups and downs we eventually headed up Lanshaw Bank. The other riders spread out up the climb ahead of me. I was grovelling in the bottom gear on my triple chainset-equipped bike. Longers was 25 metres ahead of me, standing up and making steady progress. We hit that b*st*rd 20% ramp and I wondered how long it would be before longers hopped off his bike to walk the rest. Suddenly he started to slow. Here we go...! But no - he did NOT dismount - he only did a bloody trackstand, on a 20% slope! 

He turned to look back at the view shown in my picture, said how beautiful it was, and then set off again with me in pursuit. He disappeared into the distance and over the crest of the hill...


----------



## All uphill (29 Oct 2021)

Oh, that looked familiar at first glance, but I can't place it. Somewhere in Hampshire/Surrey or am I miles out?


----------



## T4tomo (31 Oct 2021)

All uphill said:


> Oh, that looked familiar at first glance, but I can't place it. Somewhere in Hampshire/Surrey or am I miles out?


not particularly close


----------



## All uphill (31 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> not particularly close


Hmmm.

I know I've been there but can't pin down the memory. It'll come to me.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Can only get one church in this one, unlike the two someone managed earlier in the week....
> 
> View attachment 615584


Bump for the midweek crew, i'll start thinking of a clue or two, but not as obscure as ColinJ's


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2021)

A crazy rodent lives down the road.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Bump for the midweek crew, i'll start thinking of a clue or two,* but not as obscure as ColinJ's*





T4tomo said:


> A crazy rodent lives down the road.







I'm going to search for more duck ponds!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Nov 2021)

Mad March Hare?

Only crazy rodent that springs to my mind. Although Bugs Bunny does have Loony Tunes.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Nov 2021)

Distinctive bell tower


----------



## All uphill (1 Nov 2021)

I can think of mouse, rat, vole and shrew.

Doesn't help.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Nov 2021)

All uphill said:


> I can think of mouse, rat, vole and shrew.
> 
> Doesn't help.


Puts classification pedant's hat on: Shrews are insectivores, not rodents.

And not particularly crazy.


----------



## lazybloke (1 Nov 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Distinctive bell tower


I can't tell you how many photos of churches I've looked at via Google. If it's so distinctive, why can't I find it ?!!!!!


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Nov 2021)

lazybloke said:


> I can't tell you how many photos of churches I've looked at via Google. If it's so distinctive, why can't I find it ?!!!!!


After scouring hundreds of images, I've only found one church with a bell gable like that... in the middle of Nottingham. It's not it.


----------



## Willd (1 Nov 2021)

Roland rat lived beneath King's Cross railway station, so probably not him


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Nov 2021)

Lemmings are sometimes (incorrectly) thought to be suicidally insane.

Near Leaminington Spa maybe


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Lemmings are sometimes (incorrectly) thought to be suicidally insane.
> 
> Near Leaminington Spa maybe


there's a Leeming up in Yorkshire, but seems a bit tenuous


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Nov 2021)

Or it could be near a theme park with a *wild mouse* ride???

somewhere in the region of Flamingoland maybe, judging by @T4tomo's Whitby avatar??


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> A crazy rodent lives down the road.


Crazy rodent could be an anagram of rodent. Eton Rd?


----------



## All uphill (1 Nov 2021)

I've been looking for a village green with a pond with an island, but that hasn't helped.


----------



## Alex321 (1 Nov 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> After scouring hundreds of images, I've only found one church with a bell gable like that... in the middle of Nottingham. It's not it.


I found one down South as well, but that also isn't it.


----------



## lazybloke (2 Nov 2021)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr, not that one either.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Mad March Hare?


part right, no-one has the right rodent yet



MontyVeda said:


> somewhere in the region of Flamingoland maybe, judging by @T4tomo's Whitby avatar??


T4tomo hasn't lived near Whitby for 30 years, its far south of Whitby



Dogtrousers said:


> Crazy rodent could be an anagram of rodent. Eton Rd?


not an anagram



All uphill said:


> I've been looking for a village green with a pond with an island, but that hasn't helped.


no island, just a bit of weed and camera angle I think

better shot of bell tower...it is magnificent






when I first took the other half thru this village and then went downhill to a local landmark, it blew her mind.


----------



## lazybloke (2 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> part right, no-one has the right rodent yet
> 
> 
> T4tomo hasn't lived near Whitby for 30 years, its far south of Whitby
> ...


Pretty sure I've seen that during an image search!


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Nov 2021)

There's a *Mad Squirrel *brewery near St Albans

Which leads us to Potten End




https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.7...4!1sVt3eXQ2LdcHZaJUeudmkjA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## T4tomo (2 Nov 2021)

> There's a *Mad Squirrel *brewery near St Albans Hemel / Berko



I thought that would get you it!



T4tomo said:


> when I first took the other half thru this village and then went downhill to a *local* landmark, it blew her mind.


 was a reference to descending to the Top of the World pub, when she had always thought that Pub was at the top of the hill. Didn't need to reference Karen Carpenter! I don't recommend a visit to the TofW, if you do wipe your shoes on the way out.

The Martin's Pond Pub by the green and pond is a much better bet. The Mad Squirrel Brewery mobile bar is always a welcome sight at the end of the Hemel Hillbuster ride.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Nov 2021)

Well... I'm officially crap at unravelling clues. 

After trying to suss out the '_one church, two church_' non-clue, i thought i was bang on the money with Wild Mouse


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Nov 2021)

I'm running out of photos.




Name that road that I rode.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Nov 2021)

Yorkshire?


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Nov 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Yorkshire?


Nay lad, not Yorkshire.

Seeing that you all liked @T4tomo 's church tower, here's another picture from the same spot


----------



## Aravis (2 Nov 2021)

Here you are. You must either have arrived or departed on Sundridge Road:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...b4140c1576e9b37a!8m2!3d51.2462393!4d0.1274814


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Nov 2021)

Bingo! Over to you, @Aravis

That was just round the corner from one of my previous ones. I must take some more photos.


----------



## Aravis (2 Nov 2021)

Over the last few days I've been scanning some strips of negatives from 1965. Getting the images in chronological order is really helpful in finding the locations, and since many years later I rode many of the same roads now I have an embarrassment of riches.

Where to start? Lets try this one:


----------



## T4tomo (2 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> Here you are. You must either have arrived or departed on Sundridge Road:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...b4140c1576e9b37a!8m2!3d51.2462393!4d0.1274814
> 
> View attachment 616054


Ah I've ridden over Toys Hill both ways on previous occasions, but not through the lower Ide hill


----------



## T4tomo (2 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> Over the last few days I've been scanning some strips of negatives from 1965. Getting the images in chronological order is really helpful in finding the locations, and since many years later I rode many of the same roads now I have an embarrassment of riches.
> 
> Where to start? Lets try this one:
> 
> View attachment 616069


I suspect that is a pipe related to hydro power in scotland somewhere


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Ah I've ridden over Toys Hill both ways on previous occasions, but not through the lower Ide hill


There's a nice cafe there. But if you're heading north and fancy giving the steep side of Toys a miss, and think going up Ide Hill will be easy, it's not.


----------



## figbat (2 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Puts classification pedant's hat on: Shrews are insectivores, not rodents.
> 
> And not particularly crazy.


For additional pedantry, the _Insectivora _classification of animals has been abandoned. "Insectivore" is a description of diet, not a classification of animal, and includes insects, mammals and even plants. Sure enough though, shrews are related to moles and hedgehogs rather than rats and mice.

To the topic - is it a road? In a place?


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Nov 2021)

figbat said:


> For additional pedantry, the _Insectivora _classification of animals has been abandoned.


I never got the memo


----------



## Aravis (2 Nov 2021)

figbat said:


> To the topic - is it a road? In a place?


You're referring to the latest picture? Yes, it's 100% a proper road, but not particularly near a settlement of any kind. @T4tomo has made a good start.


----------



## BrumJim (2 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I suspect that is a pipe related to hydro power in scotland somewhere


Looks more like a supply to a major city. Elan Valley, Wales to Birmingham? Lake Vrynwy?


----------



## Aravis (2 Nov 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Looks more like a supply to a major city. Elan Valley, Wales to Birmingham? Lake Vrynwy?


No, @T4tomo is correct.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> No, @T4tomo is correct.


He's pretty sharp the T4tomo chap!

what i don't know is whether that pipeline is still visible on streetview today?

or where the eff it is, as there were already quite a lot of hydro schemes in Scotland by 1965


----------



## Aravis (2 Nov 2021)

It's clearly visible on the latest streetview images, but it doesn't stand out quite like it used to. This seems to be fairly typical:







I get the feeling you may be waiting for another proclamation, one that might indicate which well-known route this is on?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Nov 2021)

It’s not the Ben Lawer‘s pipeline


----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> It's clearly visible on the latest streetview images, but it doesn't stand out quite like it used to. This seems to be fairly typical:
> 
> View attachment 616101
> 
> ...


I thought I'd found it in a letter, but lots of places but no routes as such, and not much in those places to lead me to a pipeline, bar one but cant find it there? i must be humming the wrong tune?


----------



## slow scot (3 Nov 2021)

Not easy to place this, but is it the road down to the Tummel Bridge power station?


----------



## Aravis (3 Nov 2021)

By referencing the Proclaimers, I was trying to hint at the number 500 - just as well I didn't try to use the Roman numeral!

So this is on NC500, and therefore on a through road. The vegetation has changed, softening the visual impact of the pipe but it remains clearly visible. The road appears to be unimproved.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Nov 2021)

Only 500 miles of road to check then…


----------



## Alex321 (3 Nov 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Only 500 miles of road to check then…


Most of the NC500 is on A roads, and I think those have all been rather improved since the 60's.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> By referencing the Proclaimers, I was trying to hint at the number 500 - just as well I didn't try to use the Roman numeral!
> 
> So this is on NC500, and therefore on a through road. The vegetation has changed, softening the visual impact of the pipe but it remains clearly visible. The road appears to be unimproved.


i was humming the wrong tune, I was on letter from america and thinking of Lochaber which has a hydro scheme


> Bathgate no more
> Linwood no more
> Methil no more
> Lochaber no more.


----------



## Aravis (3 Nov 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Only 500 miles of road to check then…


I would say there are large sections which can be quickly dismissed.


Alex321 said:


> Most of the NC500 is on A roads, and I think those have all been rather improved since the 60's.


As so often, Ordnance Survey is your friend.


----------



## Alex321 (3 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> It's clearly visible on the latest streetview images, but it doesn't stand out quite like it used to. This seems to be fairly typical:
> 
> View attachment 616101
> 
> ...


Found that spot 





Now just got to find the spot from the original photo


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> *By referencing the Proclaimers, I was trying to hint at the number 500* - just as well I didn't try to use the Roman numeral!
> 
> So this is on NC500, and therefore on a through road. The vegetation has changed, softening the visual impact of the pipe but it remains clearly visible. The road appears to be unimproved.


My clue unravelling skills have let me down again. I got the Proclaimers hint and discovered that they lived in Leith, Cornwall and Fife... so spent the morning scouring Fife


----------



## Alex321 (3 Nov 2021)

About here?

https://www.google.com/maps/@57.686...4!1sxTfJujNnzsVjuElZ3qTGUg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://goo.gl/maps/QrhxqKtuj1xtxhYv9


----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2021)

it might be at the previous corner but looks pretty close, taking water between Loch Bad an Sgalaig and kerry falls Hydro station. needle found in Haystack.
I'm sure Aravis will confirm in due course


----------



## Aravis (3 Nov 2021)

Yes @Alex321 that's the right stretch. If you edge forwards slowly you'll find the concrete block which was behind the car in my dad's picture. The pipe then passes under the road and can be seen rounding the corner above the level of the road both then and now.

The pipe is a pretty distinctive feature, and the A832 is the only was through in what I would imagine is a popular area so I thought someone might recognise it quickly. In 1965 it was very much "in your face" but the impact has softened over the years. I rode past it in 1983 on the way to Gairloch Youth Hostel and, eventually, John o'Groats.

Over to you @Alex321!

Edit: Did you notice the recently planted saplings in the 1965 picture? They could well be the sturdy trees on the left in the view above.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> Did you notice the recently planted saplings in the 1965 picture? They could well be the sturdy trees on the left in the view above.


Indeed. I'd just been playing "Compare that Tree" when you posted.


----------



## Alex321 (3 Nov 2021)

Ok, lets try this one.





It is a little away from my usual haunts (but not where I was on Saturday), it is actually about 2.5 years since I last rode on that road.


----------



## Alex321 (4 Nov 2021)

For clues, think of the 19th century Ironmasters. Oh, and that road is not a through road, it finishes outside the church, though a footpath continues on past it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> For clues, think of the 19th century Ironmasters. Oh, and that road is not a through road, it finishes outside the church, though a footpath continues on past it.


I thought it looked a bit like the Clydach valley looking towards Black Rock, with the Black Mountains in the distance. That's near the old Clydach iron works. I went and had a look and it's similar but not right..


----------



## Alex321 (4 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought it looked a bit like the Clydach valley looking towards BlackRock, with the Black Mountains in the distance. That's near the old Clydach iron works. I went and had a look and it's similar but not right..


Right sort of idea, but further West than that.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Nov 2021)

Merthyr Tydfil is more ironmasters area, but the problem with looking for a chapel in Wales is the buggers built one on every corner.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Merthyr Tydfil is more ironmasters area, but the problem with looking for a chapel in Wales is the buggers built one on every corner.


I had a quick look round Merthyr but no instant inspiration.


----------



## Alex321 (5 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Merthyr Tydfil is more ironmasters area, but the problem with looking for a chapel in Wales is the buggers built one on every corner.


Right area now. That is bigger than just a chapel.

And one of the ironmasters is actually buried in the churchyard.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Nov 2021)

that Will be there then....
Vaynor Robert Thompson Crayshaw...
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.7...ICl9XzCjQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB

oddly Google maps didnt have any building at all showing there, but it was the first no through route I dropped onto


----------



## Alex321 (5 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> that Will be there then....
> Vaynor Robert Thompso Crayshaw...
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.7...ICl9XzCjQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB


That's the one.

I actually owned the white house in the photo from January 2000 to December 2019, so rode up/down that road every time I went out on the bike - but wasn't on strava or any other gps recording app then.

We a had first put the house up for sale in 2011, but then took it off again after a few months, and didn't try to sell again until 2018.

Over to you.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Nov 2021)

that explains why you rode down a dead end then!!

This may go quickly, but if a clue is needed I have one which is making me chuckle thinking about it.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Nov 2021)

lots of clues in that one... trees, hedge, tarmac, evidence of rain... I've already narrowed it down to somewhere in the UK


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Nov 2021)

There are two sort of greyish concrete-coloured things in the field

One could be a grain silo perhaps. Or a cricket sight-screen?


----------



## T4tomo (5 Nov 2021)

what is behind the hedge is relevant, but @Dogtrousers is wide of the mark as to what they are


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> what is behind the hedge is relevant, but @Dogtrousers is wide of the mark as to what they are


Wide of the mark ...

Archery or shooting range?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> lots of clues in that one... trees, hedge, tarmac, evidence of rain... I've already narrowed it down to somewhere in the UK


You beat me to it! 

You forgot to mention the road signs peeping out through the vegetation...


----------



## T4tomo (5 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> road signs peeping out through the vegetation...


I can see how you though that, but it isn't, that's in the field behind the hedge and on a similar scale to the the other items


----------



## T4tomo (5 Nov 2021)

on the ride where I went down this road, I was following Lorraine


----------



## Alex321 (5 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> on the ride where I went down this road, I was following Lorraine


So that is going to be something Chase then 

Or maybe a steeplechase course in the background?


----------



## T4tomo (6 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> So that is going to be something Chase then
> 
> Or maybe a steeplechase course in the background?


Put steeplechase out of your mind, but you are on the right track.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Nov 2021)

maybe a clearer view will help, I didnt want to give too much away in the first piccy


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2021)

Something to do with mountain bike trails at Cannock Chase...? 

I haven't been able to find it yet, so if I am right, race me to it!


----------



## lazybloke (7 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Something to do with mountain bike trails at Cannock Chase...?
> 
> I haven't been able to find it yet, so if I am right, race me to it!


Nonsense, it's clearly Thetford Forest again! 🤪


----------



## T4tomo (8 Nov 2021)

You all seem to be heading off on a wild goose chase to the wrong chase, I would get your thoughts back to Lorraine....


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Nov 2021)

Lorraine

Kelly, Chase, quiche, Claude


----------



## T4tomo (8 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> *Lorraine*
> 
> Kelly, *Chase,* quiche, Claude


----------



## Alex321 (8 Nov 2021)

There is a part of Luton called the Chase. But it isn't near the airport, where your photo was taken 

https://www.google.com/maps/@51.875...4!1srEHzn-sMQL5dHIoM3zUdqQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## T4tomo (8 Nov 2021)

Well done, here is your prize....

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaEjIlZsuTg


----------



## Alex321 (8 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Well done, here is your prize....
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaEjIlZsuTg



I actually used to drink Campari (with soda) regularly at the time of that advert 

You hardly see it nowadays.


----------



## Alex321 (8 Nov 2021)

Ok, my next attempt. I suspect this will go quite quickly.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I actually used to drink Campari (with soda) regularly at the time of that advert
> 
> You hardly see it nowadays.


when Aperol Spritz became popular a while back, I used to refer to Aperol as a poor man's Campari.


----------



## Alex321 (8 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> when Aperol Spritz became popular a while back, I used to refer to Aperol as a poor man's Campari.


I've always like bitter flavours rather. I remember as a kid, my parents tried to stop me biting my nails by getting the bitter aloe stuff to paint on them. I used to lick it off, then carry on biting the nails


----------



## T4tomo (8 Nov 2021)

so what is this stuff?

Lense distorts its slightly, but purple looks like a bridge, green has a look of a railway station sign, but cant be surely as its a hell of a tight turn to get over that bridge, and there is no station infrastructure / buildings. The blue looks like an old fashioned road sign, but its an odd road layout if there is a road behind that fence. There are a load of hanging baskets on the fence which would support the some sort of station theory. Possibly a miniature / enthusiast railway?


----------



## Alex321 (8 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 616980
> 
> so what is this stuff?
> 
> Lense distorts its slightly, but purple looks like a bridge, green has a look of a railway station sign, but cant be surely as its a hell of a tight turn to get over that bridge, and there is no station infrastructure / buildings. The blue looks like an old fashioned road sign, but its an odd road layout if there is a road behind that fence. There are a load of hanging baskets on the fence which would support the some sort of station theory. Possibly a miniature / enthusiast railway?


Not a station. In fact there is a railway, going under the road at the far end, where it rises (not running parallel to the road). But yes, that is a bridge, not over a railway.

The sign with your green mark actually says "Horses prohibited".

The one you marked in blue isn't actually visible on streetview. I *think* the red bit on it is a large poppy.

This is that bit from closer up (a second or two later).





And this is on a signpost a few yards earlier


----------



## Alex321 (8 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Not a station. In fact there is a railway, going under the road at the far end, where it rises (not running parallel to the road). But yes, that is a bridge, not over a railway.
> 
> The sign with your green mark actually says "Horses prohibited".
> 
> ...


When I look at it in better resolution and angle (streetview), that is actually on a lamppost.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Nov 2021)

The river crossed by that bridge has two super villages near each other.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Nov 2021)

Am I getting warm....Mr Peterston





https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4764973,-3.3252463,16z/data=!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB


----------



## Alex321 (10 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Am I getting warm....Mr Peterston
> 
> View attachment 617221


Indeed you are 

I went past it again this morning, on my commute to work. That red thing is definitely a poppy.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Nov 2021)

combine this one with the strange road signs thread


----------



## lazybloke (10 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I've always like bitter flavours rather. I remember as a kid, my parents tried to stop me biting my nails by getting the bitter aloe stuff to paint on them. I used to lick it off, then carry on biting the nails


That digression reminds me how I learned of the sweetness of *anticipation.*
My history teacher in 1984 was a habitual pen chewer, so I thought myself clever to treat her pens with the bitter stuff.

She came back into a room of 30 smirking kids so immediately knew something was up and I had to fess up.
But that only made the anticipation even sweeter; she spent the lesson marking papers at her desk, and the class had to silently work on essays; but I knew without doubt that 30 pairs of eyes were fixed on Mrs Webb and we were all willing her to forget and chew her pen. _Chew! Do it! Do it now!_
We didn't have to wait long. The resulting verbal explosion and my subsequent detention were totally worth it!


----------



## nickyboy (10 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> combine this one with the strange road signs thread
> 
> View attachment 617226


At first I thought it was more of an invitation "Slow Down, Beer" which would be a sign I could get onboard with


----------



## T4tomo (10 Nov 2021)

nickyboy said:


> At first I thought it was more of an invitation "Slow Down, Beer" which would be a sign I could get onboard with


at this point, you've not long gone past the nearest pub, although that closed long since, so no chance of beer. You're approx equidistant from 2 other pubs, one of which brews its own beer and has done since the mid '80's, which was a bit of a rarity in those days.


----------



## T4tomo (11 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> at this point, you've not long gone past the nearest pub, although that closed long since, so no chance of beer. You're approx equidistant from 2 other pubs, one of which brews its own beer and has done since the mid '80's, which was a bit of a rarity in those days.


I was going to offer up another clue, but I actually think the above should get you close enough for_ two pints_.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Nov 2021)

still no ideas?

As I crested the short hill that leads to that long flat straight, the view was spoiled by a daft hornet flying around.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Nov 2021)

Scotland?


----------



## T4tomo (12 Nov 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Scotland?


No - definitely England

the pub / come_ brewery _shouldn't be too difficult to find (obviously not if your looking in Scotland. An OS map view might be more help than google map.


----------



## Alex321 (12 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> still no ideas?
> 
> As I crested the short hill that leads to that long flat straight, the view was spoiled by a daft hornet flying around.


Hmm. First thought was the aircraft, but there aren't any of them still flying. Could still be a reference to where they used to be based - RAF Wittering or Church Fenton (Both bases my Dad was stationed at for periods during his RAF service).

[EDIT}
There is also the US F-18 Hornet (and super hornet). Not sure if any of those are stationed in the UK


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Nov 2021)

"Flying around" could be an anagram signifier, so anagram of "daft hornet"

Thetford ... no has "an" left over. Thanet Ford? Fort Hat End?


----------



## Willd (12 Nov 2021)

N. Hot Farted


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2021)

I reckon Thorne from the hornet clue...?

Generously donated to the collective because I have other things to do!


----------



## T4tomo (12 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> "Flying around" could be an anagram signifier, so anagram of "daft hornet"
> 
> Thetford ... no has "an" left over. Thanet Ford? Fort Hat _End_?





Willd said:


> N. Hot Farted





ColinJ said:


> I reckon Thorne from the hornet clue...?
> 
> Generously donated to the collective because I have other things to do!


those that are actual places  are too far south. 
@Dogtrousers is closest and he is using all the correct letters


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> those that are actual places  are too far south.
> @Dogtrousers is closest and he is using all the correct letters


----------



## T4tomo (12 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> View attachment 617431


Summon your inner Previn and get them in the right order!

The view is from approx 250m above sea level and the road rises very slightly there, false flat, the "hill" as you would call it is behind you.

The brewery and pub where you may have had two pints, 4 miles earlier, are just over 100m lower altitude.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I reckon Thorne from the hornet clue...?
> 
> Generously donated to the collective because I have other things to do!


I think it will still be there for the taking when you're free @ColinJ despite the clues and hints already given


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I think it will still be there for the taking when you're free @ColinJ despite the clues and hints already given


Ha ha - I am currently using Street View not to find _your _road, but to recce the ones that I will be riding in the Vale of York tomorrow!


----------



## T4tomo (12 Nov 2021)

Indeed, saw that- enjoy not many contour lines to cross in the vale of York. If you get to my road you've made a wrong turn somewhere and defo wont make it back home before dark


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Indeed, saw that- *enjoy not many contour lines to cross in the vale of York*. If you get to my road you've made a wrong turn somewhere and defo wont make it back home before dark


It is positively mountainous, I tell you! 







Yes, I am looking forward to a nice long easy spin on my singlespeed bike!


----------



## swansonj (12 Nov 2021)

I wanted it to be Twice Brewed. But half an hour meandering round streetview and the OS tells me (a) Twice Brewed is 250 m above sea level not 150 m (b) although there are lots of long straight roads about 4 miles from it, none of them have the required trees (c) it's long overdue going for another cycle tour in Hadrian's Wall territory.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Nov 2021)

swansonj said:


> I wanted it to be Twice Brewed. But half an hour meandering round streetview and the OS tells me (a) Twice Brewed is 250 m above sea level not 150 m (b) although there are lots of long straight roads about 4 miles from it, none of them have the required trees (c) it's long overdue going for another cycle tour in Hadrian's Wall territory.


Hadrian wall is too far North, and Twice Brewed, although close, is over complicating the clue.


----------



## Aravis (13 Nov 2021)

I suggest this one needs putting out of its misery. I can't get anything useful from the anagram. Front Death? Fated Thorn? Fred Hatton?

We passed a pub 4 miles ago, and this is the one we could have had two pints. I don't think we are 100% certain that this pub and the one that brews its own beer are the same, but I think they probably are.

I can't see that the closed pub we've just passed is telling us anything at all.

This link gives a list of all UK brewpubs with an entry on the site. What proportion of the total this is I don't know, but I haven't come across anything that looks so comprehensive:

http://www.quaffale.org.uk/php/brewpubs.php

I was hoping that "two pints" means "quart", but that doesn't seem to lead anywhere - assuming "two pints" and "brewery" are indeed the same place. There must be dozens of regulation pubs with "quart" in their names.

Helpfully the linked page gives the dates of starting and (if closed) ending brewing activity. There are remarkably few still shown as active which started in the 1980s, and none of these appear to match the required criteria.

I give up. Time to go and get another covid jab.


----------



## Alex321 (13 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> I suggest this one needs putting out of its misery. I can't get anything useful from the anagram. Front Death? Fated Thorn? Fred Hatton?
> 
> We passed a pub 4 miles ago, and this is the one we could have had two pints. I don't think we are 100% certain that this pub and the one that brews its own beer are the same, but I think they probably are.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd been going through that same list yesterday, and not getting very far 

We can be fairly sure from the clues that it is fairly far North in England, but short of Hadrians Wall. Even that doesn't seem to help much.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Nov 2021)

Again quart is over complicating it, search for what I have given you.
The clues are here on this thread if you _look. _

Dogtrousers solved half the anagram for the place where the road is. 
The pub and brewery 4 miles away are marked separately on the OS map, as the brewery moved out of the pub a while back to a building just behind it.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Nov 2021)

Just looked at that quaffle map, it's useless to you.


----------



## Aravis (14 Nov 2021)

Ah, I see (said the blind man). I still had a struggle even after identifying the solution the anagram.

Harcow Road, _Hartoft End_ near Cropton (where the brewery is):

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.3...4!1so0Xv5YzgX-YiHasYvDW_IA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## T4tomo (14 Nov 2021)

Well done, I can't believe it lasted this long.
A google of "brewery two pints" which have been in italics for a few days, 
would have got you to Cropton/Gt Yorks Brewery /New Inn very quickly, where straight roads thru forestry are limited in number, even without the anagram.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Dogtrousers solved *half *the anagram for the place where the road is.


What was the full anagram and which half did I solve???


----------



## Aravis (14 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> What was the full anagram and which half did I solve???


"Half" was a bit generous. The bit you got was "End". The full answer is in my post above, now italicised as I'd meant to do earlier.

I'm afraid I can't resist going back to 1965 again. I have two pictures for you this time, of different places, but clearly sharing a common theme. The idea is that the person first person to solve both wins the round, so it's probably not a good idea to give the solution to one without the other. I'm have a feeling this might end in anarchy. 

I've rubbed out the boats' names; they really would have made this too easy:


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Nov 2021)

Scotland?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2021)

_Name That Loch_ that way ----> 


Only kidding!



Dogtrousers said:


> Scotland?


The one that I know definitely _IS_!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The one that I know definitely _IS_!


Oh, er, hang on... 

The place I found looks just like picture #1, only that large building on the left across the water is not on the Street View picture. @Aravis - could you take a look and see if that building is still there?


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, er, hang on...
> 
> The place I found looks just like picture #1, only that large building on the left across the water is not on the Street View picture. @Aravis - could you take a look and see if that building is still there?


The building in picture #1 is there on the streetview picture I just looked at...


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Nov 2021)

Number 1 is Ballachulish, number 2 is Corran.


----------



## Aravis (14 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, er, hang on...
> 
> The place I found looks just like picture #1, only that large building on the left across the water is not on the Street View picture. @Aravis - could you take a look and see if that building is still there?


I concur with @Mr Celine, and I can guarantee is the hills in both pictures remain the same shape.



Mr Celine said:


> Number 1 is Ballachulish, number 2 is Corran.


Not 100% correct.

I'm hoping to see conclusive photographic evidence. It would of course be possible to reach the fully correct answer by guesswork, so from now on I think I'd better not respond to any solutions which don't include supporting pictures.

Anarchy isn't far off, I can feel it.


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> I concur with @Mr Celine, and I can guarantee is the hills in both pictures remain the same shape.
> 
> 
> Not 100% correct.
> ...


I've added streetview images. The second one does look very like the Corran ferry viewed from Ardgour.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Number 1 is Ballachulish...


I assume that you are right. I was looking at the Skye Ferry. The view from the Skye side is similar to picture #1.

I was thinking that it couldn't have been Ballachulish because the bridge isn't in the photo but... the bridge wasn't built until the 1970s - it was a ferry crossing before that! D'oh!  

That explains one of the stories that my mum told me about an uncle of hers...

During the war he worked at the aluminium works at Fort William. He would stay in digs during the week then cycle 61 km home on his fixed gear bike for the weekend. That was from Fort William, almost to Connel via the ferry at Ballachulish. One evening he was delayed and missed the last ferry, which left him no choice but to cycle round the loch via Kinlochleven, an extra 31 km with about 500 m of climbing. Halfway round that slog, he got caught in a torrential thunderstorm which thoroughly soaked him in near-freezing rain. No phones in those days, so the worried family were gathered, worrying about what might have befallen him. At long last he arrived, but was so exhausted that he couldn't even get off the bike. His brothers came out and carried him into the croft. My mum said that he was so cold that he had to be propped up in front of a roaring fire for several hours before he was able to speak! 

Oh, and my researches have uncovered this little gem...


----------



## All uphill (14 Nov 2021)

The second picture immediately rang a bell; an Austin Cambridge approaching a ferry took me back to the Jack Nicholson film "Five Easy Pieces" in which we see a blue and white Austin driving onto a ferry. A bit of googling tells me that was filmed on Vancouver Island.

I guess that's not the correct answer 😕


----------



## Aravis (14 Nov 2021)

That Ballachulish film is fantastic - the 1926 clip looks almost too good to be true. Images like that always make me think we've lost something. but I wouldn't want to be without the Internet...

But the problem at hand - no-one's asked about the status of the building in the second picture yet.


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Nov 2021)

Are those power lines at the top of the second picture?


----------



## Aravis (14 Nov 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Are those power lines at the top of the second picture?


They are certainly overhead cables, but I couldn't say what their function is.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Nov 2021)

Hang on ... they're _two different_ places?

So what happens if someone else gets the second one? Do they and @Mr Celine have to fight a duel? 

Anyway, when I was a kid, my dad used to have a Morris Traveller just like the one in one of the pictures of one of the locations. But it definitely wasn't us. We never went to Scotland.


----------



## Aravis (14 Nov 2021)

The winner is the first to identify both correctly.

@Mr Celine hoped he had both, so broke cover, as it were, thereby giving a strong hint to everyone else. But I've been careful not to confirm whether either suggestion was correct.

The registration number of the Traveller is 4501AC. If that does turn out to be yours the plot deepens considerably.


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Nov 2021)

Stromeferry(noferry)?

Edit to add pick of Stromeferry (with ferry)


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> The winner is the first to identify both correctly.
> 
> @Mr Celine hoped he had both, so broke cover, as it were, thereby giving a strong hint to everyone else. But I've been careful not to confirm whether either suggestion was correct.
> 
> The registration number of the Traveller is 4501AC. If that does turn out to be yours the plot deepens considerably.


But @Mr Celine has identified one, so unless he also identifies the second, no one can win.

Edit: Which he appears to have done, so we are saved from the need for a duel.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2021)

The telephone box _IS _there, but...



Aravis said:


> ... no-one's asked about the status of the building in the second picture yet.


To which I suggest that it has done a runner!


----------



## Aravis (15 Nov 2021)

Well done @Mr Celine , I thought you were on the scent.

I've ridden both routes, but sadly using the up-to-date facilities rather than the ferries.

Although the Strome Ferry was replaced by a road as long ago as 1970, it has been reinstated following rockfalls on the replacement road as recently as 2012, although this was kept very hush-hush due to the limited capacity. The boat used was the _Glenachulish_ usually employed on the nearby Skye ferry and once used at Ballachulish:

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2808301

I've sometimes wondered why the Kylerea-Glenelg route remains in existence. The need to have a serviceable boat suitable for the Stromeferry route available at short notice, perhaps?

Finally, the reason I had to obscure the names of the boats. The link between the _Glen Loy_ and Ballachulish is very easy to find:






Over to @Mr Celine. Perhaps I ought to pass my next turn having used two pictures this time.


----------



## Mr Celine (15 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> I've sometimes wondered why the Kylerea-Glenelg route remains in existence. The need to have a serviceable boat suitable for the Stromeferry route available at short notice, perhaps?


When I used it there was still a £5 toll on the Skye Bridge. The Glenelg ferry was 50p more and took a lot longer, but it was a lovely day, a very scenic route and a minor protest against the iniquitous toll. 
Now the bridge is free, but the ferry is still there. Probably for tourists who want to go 'over the sea to Skye.'


----------



## Mr Celine (15 Nov 2021)

My turn now.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2021)

September, around 11:05, headed WNW


----------



## Alex321 (15 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> September, around 11:05, headed WNW


There are too many bare trees for September I think


----------



## Mr Celine (15 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> September, around 11:05, headed WNW


Wrong, wrong, wrong


----------



## T4tomo (16 Nov 2021)

@Mr Celine  - are you trying to set off speed cameras?

Lowland Scotland on a A road somewhere

BTW are those lines on street view?


----------



## slow scot (16 Nov 2021)

Not that road out of Innerleithen?


----------



## Alex321 (16 Nov 2021)

slow scot said:


> Not that road out of Innerleithen?


It does look quite similar, but I think the hills are too low for there. Funnily enough, I'll be up there the weekend after next (probably without bike though), visiting my daughter who lives in Cardrona.


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> - are you trying to set off speed cameras?


Funnily enough I was stopped for 'speeding' on my bike earlier this year in a 20mph limit. I gave up arguing with the polis as I feared I was going to fail the attitude test.
Based on that experience if I broke the speed limit on this particular racetrack I think I'd be in deep doodah.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> There are too many bare trees for September I think


My money would be on April. Shadow's too short for winter but deciduous trees not yet in leaf

Anyway, I have no idea where it is


----------



## T4tomo (16 Nov 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Based on that experience if I broke the speed limit on this particular racetrack I think I'd be in deep doodah.


I thought I'd hit gold when i found a bit of Armco on the road near Knockhill, but it wasnt...😰


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2021)

nickyboy said:


> My money would be on April. Shadow's too short for winter but deciduous trees not yet in leaf
> 
> Anyway, I have no idea where it is


Hedges have been cut recently, rules April out.


----------



## OldShep (16 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hedges have been cut recently, rules April out.


doesn’t look recent to me the flail wounds have tarnished and there’s no thorns on the road.  Probably cut in winter. 
Look at the grass on the roadside at the left and if it is Scotland then that is commensurate with early April.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Nov 2021)

Have a stepped into a parallel universe where we are playing "name the day" 
FFS

Maybe racetrack is a hint at NC500?


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Nov 2021)

Not the NC500, this racetrack is five miles long.


----------



## Aravis (17 Nov 2021)

Here we are:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.4...4!1sFguZIE-4IlfLFNci8H6pAA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camptown_Races


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> Here we are:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.4...4!1sFguZIE-4IlfLFNci8H6pAA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> 
> ...


For those obsessed about the date, it was 15th April 2020. Not a road I would normally recommend but I took the opportunity of a lockdown ride on a glorious spring day all the way down the empty main road to the border at the Carter Bar.
This Camptown doesn't have a racetrack and is so small it wouldn't qualify as a one-horse town. It doesn't even have the speed camera anymore as it was torched years ago and has never been replaced. 
The only thing it does have is an earworm which strikes every time I drive past the sign and ruins my doodah doodah day. 

Well done @Aravis over to you.


----------



## Aravis (17 Nov 2021)

That was pure luck. I searched for "five mile long race track" which led be to the song, which I didn't know. I then searched for Campdown which led me to the spot. I wish they all worked out like that...

I did say I'd pass my next turn, so if anyone wants to step in, please do. I think I'll wait until 10pm and if no-one's posted one, I'll do so. Perhaps I'll find you're all clamouring for another one of mine. 🐷🚁


----------



## Aravis (17 Nov 2021)

The next one then. I hope you like this; it was taken on my first ever solo multi-day cycle tour, on Easter Monday 1984:







Unfortunately I failed to anticipate fully the requirements of this thread, and didn't see the need to include the road in the composition. It can just be glimpsed on the extreme right, and it follows the dry stone wall as far as it can be seen. This is a picture of the road itself, taken from the latest streetview images:


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> The next one then. I hope you like this; it was taken on my first ever solo multi-day cycle tour, on Easter Monday 1984:
> 
> View attachment 618184
> 
> ...


That lens needs cleaning,if not the camera!


----------



## T4tomo (18 Nov 2021)

I do like the clue and I did know the song


Mr Celine said:


> Not the NC500, this racetrack is five miles long.



and I impressed myself with my snap starting thoughts


T4tomo said:


> Lowland Scotland on a A road somewhere


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Lowland Scotland on a A road somewhere



[Pedant] Southern Uplands actually. [/pedant]


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> The next one then. I hope you like this; it was taken on my first ever solo multi-day cycle tour, on Easter Monday 1984:
> 
> View attachment 618184
> 
> ...


Looks vaguely Cumbrian, and is that a bit of a stone circle in the field? ...or just a few boulders?


----------



## OldShep (18 Nov 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> For those obsessed about the date, it was 15th April 2020. Not a road I would normally recommend but I took the opportunity of a lockdown ride on a glorious spring day all the way down the empty main road to the border at the Carter Bar.
> This Camptown doesn't have a racetrack and is so small it wouldn't qualify as a one-horse town. It doesn't even have the speed camera anymore as it was torched years ago and has never been replaced.
> The only thing it does have is an earworm which strikes every time I drive past the sign and ruins my doodah doodah day.
> 
> Well done @Aravis over to you.


I used to drive that bit of road regularly 40 years ago and didn’t recognise it 
Can I have a consolation prize for being close to the date?


----------



## OldShep (18 Nov 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Looks vaguely Cumbrian, and is that a bit of a stone circle in the field? ...or just a few boulders?


Looking at the way the dyke ( wall to some) is built I’d say definitely Scotland.


----------



## Aravis (18 Nov 2021)

Let me show you the equivalent view from Streetview in 2021, including the road properly this time. Unsurprisingly, little has changed, and the boulders can still be seen! To me they look as though they're sitting where the ice left them:






@OldShep is correct about the country - I'm impressed. I wonder if dry stone wall patterns are a bit like accents - if you know them well enough you can sometimes identify an individual street?


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Nov 2021)

Name that stone!


----------



## Aravis (18 Nov 2021)

Sadly the stones aren't named on OS, but the Deer Park they're sitting in is.

It had sounded as though I'd made a small mistake by coming here.


----------



## Aravis (18 Nov 2021)

Maybe this needs a bit of spoon-feeding. A fine mountain ahead, m'lard! Unlucky for some?


----------



## nickyboy (18 Nov 2021)

I had a quick look at Scottish Deer parks but drew a blank. Also looked for Scottish towns that sound a bit like "error" (small mistake). "M'lard"? Duck?


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Nov 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I had a quick look at Scottish Deer parks but drew a blank. Also looked for Scottish towns that sound a bit like "error" (small mistake). "M'lard"? Duck?


Loch Weeslip
Glen Teenygoof


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2021)

King field cows?


----------



## Aravis (18 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Loch Weeslip
> Glen Teenygoof


You probably don't realise just how close you are with these! 🚗

I'm still hoping someone can fill more of the detail I'm hinting at with the m'lard clue.


----------



## OldShep (18 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> @OldShep is correct about the country - I'm impressed. I wonder if dry stone wall patterns are a bit like accents - if you know them well enough you can sometimes identify an individual street


Walls/ dykes and the way they are constructed are one of the few regional differences left in the countryside. Forty years ago I could look at a gate and tell you whether it was made in Harrogate, Reeth, or Carlisle. Now they are all galvanised built to different prices. Other variations are in the way fences are built but even that is becoming more standardised.


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Nov 2021)

The main reason for local variations in dry stane dykes is the type of local stones. Each metre length of dyke contains a ton of stone, so you build with what is there. The basic technique is always the same but the result can look very different.

The wall in the current challenge is in a locale which appears to have abundant through stones. These are long stones that span the width of the wall about half way up and there should be one every metre or so. They are usually the hardest stones to find.
On the other hand there doesn't seem to be many decent cope stones. These just need to be big as their weight helps to tie the wall together. Instead of single cope stones the dyker appears to have used a combination of longer stones with a largish one on top. 
A cope like this also suggests that this dyke is in sheep country. Cows or horses would scratch themselves on the projecting parts of the cope and fairly soon wreck it, leading to the collapse of the rest of the wall.

Walls in limestone areas tend to look very different. The building stones are squarer and more regular in size and the copes are very neat. Through stones are much less frequent. 

The knowledge that the wall in the current challenge is not in a limestone area is of no practical use, it having already been guessed that this in Scotland where there is next to no limestone anyway. 

Apart from thinking it looks vaguely Trossachs like I'm stuck.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Nov 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> A cope like this also suggests that this dyke is in sheep country.


As do the sheep in one of the photos


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> The main reason for local variations in dry stane dykes is the type of local stones. Each metre length of dyke contains a ton of stone, so you build with what is there. The basic technique is always the same but the result can look very different.
> 
> The wall in the current challenge is in a locale which appears to have abundant through stones. These are long stones that span the width of the wall about half way up and there should be one every metre or so. They are usually the hardest stones to find.
> On the other hand there doesn't seem to be many decent cope stones. These just need to be big as their weight helps to tie the wall together. Instead of single cope stones the dyker appears to have used a combination of longer stones with a largish one on top.
> ...


_"Limestones occur in southern Ayrshire and in a very broken band running northeastwards through the Pentland Hills towards Edinburgh. There are limited outcrops on the coasts of East Lothian and Berwickshire, isolated outcrops in Fife and Stirlingshire and further occurrences around Greenock and Dumbarton."_
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carboniferous_Limestone


----------



## Aravis (18 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Limestones occur in southern Ayrshire and in a very broken band running northeastwards through the Pentland Hills towards Edinburgh. There are limited outcrops on the coasts of East Lothian and Berwickshire, isolated outcrops in Fife and Stirlingshire and further occurrences around Greenock and Dumbarton."_
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carboniferous_Limestone


Too far north.


----------



## OldShep (19 Nov 2021)

_Thinking aloud_
23rd April 1984
Scotland


> A fine mountain ahead, m'lard! Unlucky for some?


is that a tv, film, or book reference? Means nothing to me.
is there a mountain in view or are they hills?
Ahh anything over 2000' is a mountain, just googled, and I’ve always thought them hills. 


> Too far north.


suggesting D&G or the Borders?
hills aren’t right for the Borders and seems too much without Sitka spruce for D&G.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Nov 2021)

https://www.google.com/maps/@54.976...4!1shCdw5FjuwE7_esQAUc0Vxw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

I haven't quite worked out all the clues yet, but saw a Minnigaff on the map...


----------



## Aravis (19 Nov 2021)

Well done @T4tomo. Minnigaff has been home to a Youth Hostel for as long as I can remember so I thought someone would get that clue.

For the spoon clue, check out the name of the shapely mountain on the horizon.

Over to you!


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Glen Teenygoof


Minnigaff!


----------



## T4tomo (19 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> Well done @T4tomo. Minnigaff has been home to a Youth Hostel for as long as I can remember so I thought someone would get that clue.
> 
> For the spoon clue, check out the name of the shapely mountain on the horizon.
> 
> Over to you!





Aravis said:


> Maybe this needs a bit of spoon-feeding. A fine mountain ahead, m'lard! Unlucky for some?


even with the OS map in from of me none of this make in any sense
I think I just got lucky zooming in on OS maps and seeing Minnigaff

i see no spoons, not even a weatherspoons:


----------



## T4tomo (19 Nov 2021)

this shouldn't need any clues, name that bin lorry


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Nov 2021)

Zoomed in on the important bit





Also: List of piers in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia


----------



## OldShep (19 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Minnigaff!


Minnigaff  I’m useless at this game. I dread to think how many times I’ve cycled that. Bill & Anne Yate were wardens.


----------



## OldShep (19 Nov 2021)

Saltburn Road https://www.google.com/maps/@54.584...LzgN_DwDtsgoHs_Ig!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en-GB
Childhood memory from 60+ yrs ago not failing me.


----------



## OldShep (19 Nov 2021)

I don’t have a stock of photos. I had a box brownie as a lad but after finding the cost of development, How Much, I lost interest. Here’s a Streetview pic of somewhere I cycled to often as a child.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Nov 2021)

OldShep said:


> Saltburn Road https://www.google.com/maps/@54.584...LzgN_DwDtsgoHs_Ig!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en-GB
> Childhood memory from 60+ yrs ago not failing me.


Bingo. with Redcar wind farm in the background, which wasn't there 60 years ago.


----------



## OldShep (20 Nov 2021)

Have folks stopped playing?
Two massive clues in the picture


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Nov 2021)

OldShep said:


> Have folks stopped playing?
> *Two massive clues in the picture*


yes but one of them is obscured by that grey blotch on the road


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Nov 2021)

There's an extremely outsize telegraph pole with no wires attached. Which means perhaps it's not a telegraph pole but a flagpole? Maybe a military base?

There's something happening with the building at the right. My eyes interpret it as a giant rat bursting through the wall, which is unlikely to be correct. It may be a boring hanging basket.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> There's an extremely outsize telegraph pole with no wires attached. Which means perhaps it's not a telegraph pole but a flagpole? Maybe a military base?
> 
> There's something happening with the building at the right. My eyes interpret it as a giant rat bursting through the wall, which is unlikely to be correct. It may be a boring hanging basket.


I'm seeing a pub and a maypole, but i could be wrong about the maypole


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Nov 2021)

We know it's roughly ENE facing from the Google compass


----------



## nickyboy (21 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> There's an extremely outsize telegraph pole with no wires attached. Which means perhaps it's not a telegraph pole but a flagpole? Maybe a military base?
> 
> There's something happening with the building at the right. My eyes interpret it as a giant rat bursting through the wall, which is unlikely to be correct. It may be a boring hanging basket.
> View attachment 618547


Given its height, I'm seeing an Alpaca peering cheekily from behind the wall

I think you're right that it's a flagpole


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Nov 2021)

I think we might need a clue to help narrow this one down a bit


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Given its height, I'm seeing an Alpaca peering cheekily from behind the wall
> 
> I think you're right that it's a flagpole


Don't think it is a flagpole, there's two CCTV cameras on it. 
Mobile Phone mast?


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Nov 2021)

they don't look like CCTV cameras at all to me... a furled flag maybe, or some sort of carving/decoration if it is a maypole


----------



## Alex321 (21 Nov 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> they don't look like CCTV cameras at all to me... a furled flag maybe, or some sort of carving/decoration if it is a maypole


I wondered if they might be signs,if this was the "centre" of somewhere.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't think it is a flagpole, there's two CCTV cameras on it.
> Mobile Phone mast?





MontyVeda said:


> they don't look like CCTV cameras at all to me... a furled flag maybe, or some sort of carving/decoration if it is a maypole





Alex321 said:


> I wondered if they might be signs,if this was the "centre" of somewhere.


I think it is a flagpole with a weathervane on the top of it?


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Nov 2021)

The top of the pole looks like a weather vane to me.
(Cross-posted with Colin).
EDIT: And yes, possibly furled flags beneath it, though I'm more confident about the weather vane aspect. I wonder where the other 'huge' clue is?


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Nov 2021)

the other huge clue I'm guessing is what appears to be part of pub sign on the RH side of the picture


----------



## Aravis (21 Nov 2021)

While waiting for inspiration, you can always try to figure out the spoon clue from a few days ago. Surely someone knows their US presidents?


----------



## OldShep (21 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers has one big clue correct and im sure there are a number of villages with one. A look at the traditional building should narrow it down to one area of the country.
it’s not a dry stane wall


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Nov 2021)

[goes off to google.... _village with giant rat in wall_]


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Nov 2021)

[comes back having found nothing]


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> While waiting for inspiration, you can always try to figure out the spoon clue from a few days ago. Surely someone knows their US presidents?


There was a president Millard Fillmore. Which relates to your M'Lard clue. 
But I don't get the spoon reference, or the connection between the president and the location.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Nov 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> There was a president Millard Fillmore. Which relates to your M'Lard clue.
> But I don't get the spoon reference, or the connection between the president and the location.


No, me neither. The m'lard and the spoon stuff didn't make much sense to me even in retrospect. But it was solved eventually...

Flagpoles and giant rats or alpacas ho!


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Nov 2021)

OldShep said:


> Dogtrousers has one big clue correct and im sure there are a number of villages with one. A look at the traditional building should narrow it down to one area of the country.
> it’s not a dry stane wall


Seems to have something unusual about the ridge of the roof. A drying house of some sort?


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

Are we in the final furlong?


----------



## OldShep (22 Nov 2021)

Looks like you’re going to need some help. More might have cycled the higher reaches of this dale than this point.
if I’d stopped the camera further back on the road there would be something else distinctive on the green which wasn’t there in my childhood days. It would have also revealed the rest of the sign for all to see.
I used to cycle there summer evenings to swim in the river and a bridge downstream has a connection with a Spitfire. The bridge upstream was a useful connection for anyone riding the LEL route.
Mr Celine revealed to us recently his knowledge on wall building. The answer is in moving tonnes of stones to get the result.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2021)

Here you go, Ovington

Only because of the last bridge clues


----------



## T4tomo (22 Nov 2021)

Ah ha well done.

I had done a trip around various maypoles of the UK...
Offenham
Welford on Avon
Barwick-in Emlet
Nun monkton
Wellow


----------



## OldShep (22 Nov 2021)

Well done Ming. I thought the pub( The Four Alls) building, it’s roof and stone, very Teesdale but that might be because I knew where it was.
Im surprised a search for "maypole" didn’t throw up Maypole Village https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/91058.
"m*oving ton*nes"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2021)

I’ll put a pic up a bit later. Need to have a gander through my photos


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2021)

Here you go. Hopefully the snow will add a bit of mystery to the road, if it's too hard I have a backup photo from same day. First find the area from the dry stone wall technique!


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Nov 2021)

Bring on the clues!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2021)

It looks like winter hill but doesn't look like Winter Hill!


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like winter hill but doesn't look like Winter Hill!


It doesn't look Snow Hill either


----------



## T4tomo (22 Nov 2021)

Looks a bit like Ilam moor, but don't recall there being grass in t'middle o t'road up there.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> It doesn't look Snow Hill either


You're not wrong:


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2021)

Ok, clearly too hard for you. Here's another picture taken 14 minutes walk down the road


----------



## Willd (22 Nov 2021)

Lacking CSI esque photo enhancement software, I'm not sure that helps much


----------



## T4tomo (22 Nov 2021)

ha great minds and all that


----------



## nickyboy (22 Nov 2021)

Hmmm...those dry stone walls look quite Dark Peak to me. There are plenty of lanes with grass in the middle in the Peak District but can't place it if it is there


----------



## T4tomo (22 Nov 2021)

not a solution at all but what a great play-house this farmer has built for his kids...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2021)

Getting warmer


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Getting warmer


Yes - somewhere in the UK that has dry stone walls, roads with grass down the centre, snow, and farms... 

It sounds like, er, quite a few places!


----------



## T4tomo (22 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - somewhere in the UK that has dry stone walls, roads with grass down the centre, snow, and farms...
> It sounds like, er, quite a few places!


The sign looks quite distinctive - but not something I recall seeing in my albeit limited time in the Peaks (assume from "getting warmer") it could be a farm, a stables / livery place. It also appears to be at a jaunty angle.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2021)

Is the snow stifling your guesses?


----------



## nickyboy (22 Nov 2021)

Well there is obviously a property up that side road as there is a what appears to be a telephone landline heading there

I suspect not a pub as that would be at the junction itself. Must be something noteworthy otherwise why bother having a photo in front of it?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Nov 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Is the snow stifling your guesses?


My clue detector just went off.

*Stifling*

er ... Stiperstones? ... somewhere you might Suffolk-ate? ...St Ifel's church?

Mind you, my clue detector was calibrated on @Aravis clues, so it may be a bit off.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> My clue detector just went off.
> *Stifling*


Undoubtedly. I'm sure he posted that earlier but maybe edited, but I cant yet make sense of it, one of these moments?






a farm or something similar with "hot" in the name?

The is a place near Macclesfield call Bottom of the oven, that would be stifling, but no sign of it there!


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Nov 2021)

lift gins
sigflints
flings it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> My clue detector just went off.
> 
> *Stifling*
> 
> ...



Clue detector is right , the response is somewhat off.


----------



## OldShep (22 Nov 2021)

Stifling ..stif gin?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2021)

Looks like I can’t teach @Dogtrousers new tricks. It is not an anagram, so what else could it be?


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Looks like I can’t teach @Dogtrousers new tricks. It is not an anagram, so what else could it be?





Ming the Merciless said:


> Is the snow stifling your guesses?


not an anagram
could be a double meaning / regular clue. stifling has a few nuances, from heat to concealing to smothering etc 
I cant see an embedded word


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Nov 2021)

Is there a Sty Fell?

Edit: No.


----------



## farfromtheland (23 Nov 2021)

Edited - No, that was wrong.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is there a Sty Fell?
> 
> Edit: No.


I think that was the Bond Film Adele starred in


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Nov 2021)

There's a place called Smothers

But it's in America


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Nov 2021)

the only place I could think of after the 'getting warmer' and 'stifling' clues is Bakewell... but only because getting warmer came after nickyboy suggested the Peak District and an oven needs to be stifling hot in order to bake well. 

No idea if I'm warm or cold but there's bugger all in either photo to go on from there.


----------



## farfromtheland (23 Nov 2021)

Somewhere between Burnsall and Grassington?


----------



## lazybloke (23 Nov 2021)

I got "Flint" out of stifling. 

Might be the wrong end of the stick, but there are several roads with flint in the name. Have just been looking near Flint Hill, Hawes. Some similar walls and posts, but trees were wrong and no grass in the middle of the road.


----------



## Alex321 (23 Nov 2021)

He did say it isn't an anagram.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2021)

farfromtheland said:


> Somewhere between Burnsall and Grassington?


Are you thinking of the little lane between Cracoe and Thorpe, near Burnsall? That has a grassy strip down the centre. It is so narrow, steep, twisty and turny though that the Street View car has not been down it.


----------



## farfromtheland (23 Nov 2021)

No, going by vague hints, the landscape here - https://cyclinguphill.com/yorkshire-dales-country-lane/ - and having driven that way once.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2021)

farfromtheland said:


> No, going by vague hints, the landscape here - https://cyclinguphill.com/yorkshire-dales-country-lane/ - and having driven that way once.


The photo labelled '_View from Storiths_', as someone commented, is actually the view _towards _Storiths. In reality it is the Langbar climb that I posted a few weeks ago!


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The photo labelled '_View from Storiths_', as someone commented, is actually the view _towards _Storiths. In reality it is the Langbar climb that I posted a few weeks ago!


and it isn't the Peak district more importantly!
@Ming the Merciless needs to give further guidance. either we are all stupid, or his clue is too obscure.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Nov 2021)

None of you appear to use a thesaurus for clues or common British sayings. Another clue, it’s in the White Peak. This is the third clue to its location.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Nov 2021)

There's a place called Lingy Holm (Stif*ling y*our) in the Lake District. Unfortunately, it appears to be actually _in_ Ullswater. So a bit too wet.

Edit. It's not that


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> None of you appear to use a thesaurus for clues or common British sayings. Another clue, it’s in the White Peak. This is the third clue to its location.


Or we are but none of the 30 odd synonyms are leaping off the map as a road /place/ farm name in the peaks...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Nov 2021)

One of those is right


----------



## T4tomo (24 Nov 2021)

I think there are better synonyms of Gag than Stifling







first photo could be here




https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.0...FCufLO37tNt8BzAwA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2021)

We finally have a winner!


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Nov 2021)

Anyone else looking forward to Ming's merciless cryptic crossword?


----------



## T4tomo (24 Nov 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Anyone else looking forward to Ming's merciless cryptic crossword?


Not particularly
I nearly spat my coffee out on this one:


T4tomo said:


> Or we are but none of the 30 odd synonyms are leaping off the map as a *road /place/ farm name* in the peaks...





Ming the Merciless said:


> One of those is right


 I was so relieved his clue wasn't to the brand of walking boots his model was wearing.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Nov 2021)

I like this because the sheep have congregated near the "warning sheep" sign, but was the sign there first or the sheep?

name that road


----------



## nickyboy (24 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 619114
> 
> 
> I like this because the sheep have congregated near the "warning sheep" sign, but was the sign there first or the sheep?
> ...


I can, with reasonable confidence, assert that this is not the Peak District


----------



## T4tomo (24 Nov 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I can, with reasonable confidence, assert that this is not the Peak District


have you looked at Carsington water from all angles though?


----------



## Aravis (24 Nov 2021)

Definitely Scotland!

Not Skye, Rum or Jura. Something a bit more prosaic; Arran seen when approaching the Claonaig - Lochranza ferry. I was there a couple of months ago, but I'm surprised how narrow the road looks for what is an important through route, so it wasn't my first guess:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.7...4!1sOFlUnYfTtEn7HfcUzsJSmg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## T4tomo (24 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> Definitely Scotland!
> 
> Not Skye, Rum or Jura. Something a bit more prosaic; Arran seen when approaching the Claonaig - Lochranza ferry. I was there a couple of months ago, but I'm surprised how narrow the road looks for what is an important through route, so it wasn't my first guess:
> 
> ...


indeed - single-track road to ferry terminal. guess the traffic comes in waves and generally in one direction at a time






I confess I haven't ridden it...... yet: I'm plotting an Ardrossan to Inverness via Caledonian way, so will have the reverse view


----------



## Aravis (24 Nov 2021)

This should be easy, though you may wonder why anyone would choose to ride it:


----------



## Alex321 (24 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> This should be easy, though you may wonder why anyone would choose to ride it:
> 
> View attachment 619132


Indeed.

https://www.google.com/maps/@52.051...4!1sVBaX5GWuFZWO2YwL_2DarA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192





Never ridden it, but have driven over that bridge pretty often, when travelling to my daughter's place in Worcester, when I lived outside Merthyr tydfil.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Nov 2021)

Damn. Now I've got to find another.


----------



## Aravis (24 Nov 2021)

Yep, well done @Alex321. In times gone by, if I wanted to ride up into mid Wales, it would be Severn Bridge, Wye Valley, A40/A4137/A49 to Hereford and probably on to Leominster. It all seemed perfectly sensible at the time. Nowadays I'd be more likely to pass under the A49 bridge in Hereford on the cycle path, although I might still head out of the city south-west on the A465 in search of better things.

Maybe something a little older again next time. 

Over to @Alex321.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Nov 2021)

Ok, let's try this one.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> Yep, well done @Alex321. In times gone by, if I wanted to ride up into mid Wales, it would be Severn Bridge, Wye Valley, A40/A4137/A49 to Hereford and probably on to Leominster. It all seemed perfectly sensible at the time. Nowadays I'd be more likely to pass under the A49 bridge in Hereford on the cycle path, although I might still head out of the city south-west on the A465 in search of better things.
> 
> Maybe something a little older again next time.
> 
> Over to @Alex321.


I think that was the first time somebody has posted a road here that I have immediately thought "I know that one".


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I think that was the first time somebody has posted a road here that I have immediately thought "I know that one".


I had it with one that nickyboy posted. There was one little problem though - "_I know that one - IT'S IN SPAIN!_", so it was disqualified.


----------



## Alex321 (26 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Ok, let's try this one.
> View attachment 619191


I'm just leaving a village with delusions of grandeur here.


----------



## Aravis (26 Nov 2021)

Running my eye over the area west of Cardiff, I noticed the name "City". Looks promising!

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...4!1srUrRTD8pYcUwp1cI320Ing!2e0!7i13312!8i6656






Now let's see if I can get back to sleep!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> Running my eye over the area west of Cardiff, I noticed the name "City". Looks promising!
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...4!1srUrRTD8pYcUwp1cI320Ing!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## Aravis (26 Nov 2021)

I always prefer to wait for the setter's confirmation if possible. I think I'd better go ahead now, and I know how much you all appreciate my clues.

The old woman can tell you a tall one:


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Nov 2021)

That reminds me. Did we ever get an explanation for "m'lard"?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> That reminds me. Did we ever get an explanation for "m'lard"?


In my case, it was "m'beer"! 

As for the road...


----------



## slow scot (26 Nov 2021)

I thought Glencoe, but the hills are wrong. Quite like the road up Glen Lyon though. The clue is interesting. An old woman in Gaelic is “Cailleach”, and there is a small Glen off Glen Lyon with that name. It’s also the name of a few hills.
My recent guesses have all been rubbish however, so I’ll await the excellent sleuthing of others!


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

slow scot said:


> I thought Glencoe, but the hills are wrong. Quite like the road up Glen Lyon though. The clue is interesting. An old woman in Gaelic is “Cailleach”, and there is a small Glen off Glen Lyon with that name. It’s also the name of a few hills.
> My recent guesses have all been rubbish however, so I’ll await the excellent sleuthing of others!


Killer Whale?


----------



## Aravis (26 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> That reminds me. Did we ever get an explanation for "m'lard"?


I'd assumed everyone had worked that out by now, but for the benefit of everyone that hasn't:

_Maybe this needs a bit of spoon-feeding. A fine mountain ahead, m'lard! Unlucky for some?_

So I'm giving a clue to the name of the hill which features prominently in my picture. The obvious misspelling of "m'lord" is clearly significant. It's a bit of a jump to get that I'm referring to the (unlucky) 13th US President, Millard Fillmore, so a few posts later I gave this additional hint:

_I'm still hoping someone can *fill more* of the detail I'm hinting at with the m'lard clue._

I don't think that was spotted, so later on I made a direct reference to US Presidents, which was picked up on.

So now it's apparent that we're looking for a spoonerism on all or part of the name Millard Fillmore. This gives you Millfore - the name of the mountain in the picture.

Not the easiest clue perhaps, but I'd already given you Minnigaff.

@slow scot is on the right lines with the current one, but Glen Lyon isn't right. It will be instantly recognisable to anyone who's been there.


----------



## slow scot (26 Nov 2021)

Is it the Cailleach” at the foot of Glenshee? I know I know it, but just can’t place it.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> @slow scot is on the right lines with the current one, but Glen Lyon isn't right. It will be instantly recognisable to anyone who's been there.


074?


----------



## Aravis (26 Nov 2021)

slow scot said:


> Is it the Cailleach” at the foot of Glenshee? I know I know it, but just can’t place it.


No, not that one. There seem to be some variations of the Gaelic word out there, as well as anglicised versions derived from it. You may need to search in a different way.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Nov 2021)

It’s not the Skye variants


----------



## Alex321 (26 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> I always prefer to wait for the setter's confirmation if possible. I think I'd better go ahead now, and I know how much you all appreciate my clues.
> 
> The old woman can tell you a tall one:


Sorry, I spent the day driving ng to Scotland - a horribly slow one today. 

Well done. You were, of course, correct.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Sorry, I spent the day driving ng to Scotland - a horribly slow one today.
> 
> Well done. You were, of course, correct.


You're in Scotland? Look out of the window ... You never know you might be on That Road.


----------



## robjh (26 Nov 2021)

Aravis said:


> I always prefer to wait for the setter's confirmation if possible. I think I'd better go ahead now, and I know how much you all appreciate my clues.
> 
> The old woman can tell you a tall one:
> 
> View attachment 619512


Those hills remind me of my picture in post #1362 on this thread





so I am going to guess at
B8083 between Elgol and Broadford, and the hills are Beinn na Caillich, which wikipedia tells me translates as Hill of the Old Woman.
The hills look closer in the 1960s photo, but could that have been taken with a zoom lens?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2021)

robjh said:


> Those hills remind me of my picture in post #1362 on this thread
> View attachment 619547
> 
> so I am going to guess at
> ...


Wow!

You can go further back in Street View and zoom in from there to get almost the exact view...


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2021)

Is that our first duplicate road?


----------



## robjh (26 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Is that our first duplicate road?


First of mine that's come up twice, though someone - may have been you? - posted one in Cheshire that I had planned as my next one.

Anyway, going to do the decent thing and wait for @Aravis to confirm the location is that one, but my confidence is high


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

robjh said:


> First of mine that's come up twice, though someone - may have been you? - posted one in Cheshire that I had planned as my next one.
> 
> Anyway, going to do the decent thing and wait for @Aravis to confirm the location is that one, but my confidence is high


Ah yes, I posted a picture at, er... [descrambling brain...]... er, .... Beeston Castle!


----------



## Aravis (27 Nov 2021)

robjh said:


> First of mine that's come up twice, though someone - may have been you? - posted one in Cheshire that I had planned as my next one.
> 
> Anyway, going to do the decent thing and wait for @Aravis to confirm the location is that one, but my confidence is high


Well, I wasn't wrong in saying it would be instantly recognisable, but I hadn't expected that. It's interesting to see the detail differences which have occurred over the years. Had this one proved more difficult than expected I was going to offer this alternative view from Street View:






I think the Gospel Pass may have been used here more than once, but with very different views. Anyway, well done @robjh, over to you.


----------



## robjh (27 Nov 2021)

Try this one


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Nov 2021)

Dartmoor?


----------



## robjh (27 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dartmoor?


No


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Nov 2021)

robjh said:


> No


Well that's got that out if the way


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Nov 2021)

robjh said:


> Those hills remind me of my picture in post #1362 on this thread
> View attachment 619547
> 
> so I am going to guess at
> ...



Damn it was one of the Skye variants after all. Should have looked further along the road than I did.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Nov 2021)

Looks like the top of Bowland Knotts, approaching from the south, at a glance....

Here we go: 
https://tinyurl.com/yyc44mhu
So much easier when it's the hill outside my house.


----------



## robjh (27 Nov 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Looks like the top of Bowland Knotts, approaching from the south, at a glance....
> 
> Here we go:
> https://tinyurl.com/yyc44mhu
> ...


Spot on. I didn't know it had a name, but I was riding from Gisburn Forest over to Clapham (the N.Yorkshire one).
As that row of rocky outcrops is quite distinct, I'm not surprised that someone recognised it quite quickly.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Nov 2021)

I recognised it in about a second. I'd just not seen it 'til now due to lack of electricity today. 

I'll get another one up this evening but right now I need to stop using the waning electricity supply in assorted battery powered items and go somewhere with a functioning power grid :-\


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

RATS!!!!!!!!!

I have had an 11 hour power cut here and have only just had the power restored. I took one look at that photo and thought "_Bowland Knotts_" and have just done my 'due diligence'... Never mind - well done , @Sea of vapours!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> I recognised it in about a second. I'd just not seen it 'til now due to lack of electricity today.
> 
> I'll get another one up this evening but right now I need to stop using the waning electricity supply in assorted battery powered items and go somewhere with a functioning power grid :-\





ColinJ said:


> RATS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have had an 11 hour power cut here and have only just had the power restored. I took one look at that photo and thought "_Bowland Knotts_" and have just done my 'due diligence'... Never mind - well done , @Sea of vapours!


Great minds think alike, but great fingers type faster!


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Nov 2021)

I'd find this very easy, so very possibly others will too. And yes, the road does have an actual name.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

Interesting...!


----------



## robjh (27 Nov 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> I'd find this very easy, so very possibly others will too. And yes, the road does have an actual name.
> 
> View attachment 619687


Hibaldstow bridge in Lincolnshire - the road is Starham Road





Not been there but I started googling 'iron bridge in the Fens', then moved on to '..in Yorkshire' and '..in Lincolnshire', thinking it could be on the flatlands south of the Humber - as indeed it is.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

I was thinking that it would be somewhere flat that was local to SoV, and therefore to me! I was looking in the Wyre/Fylde area, all the time thinking that I don't remember him riding out there...


----------



## robjh (27 Nov 2021)

Next one. One feature of this view has changed since it was taken.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking that it would be somewhere flat that was local to SoV, and therefore to me! I was looking in the Wyre/Fylde area, all the time thinking that I don't remember him riding out there...


Flat and local to me? There is no such thing. 

I crossed that rather fine bridge twice en route to the north Norfolk coast in September. Thing is, it dosn't look like that any more since some <deleted> burnt out two cars on it a couple of years ago, leading to the wooden sleepers making up the surface of the bridge being decidedly insecure. It's now closed by two 1 x 1 x 2 metre lumps of concrete, one at each end. The smooth road is now decidedly rutted and overgrown too. All a bit sad. Bizarrely, on the way back, there was a man with a smallish, very fluffy dog which he'd stood on the concrete blockade and was grooming with a wire brush. I think he realised that this looked a bit odd - the bridge is in the middle of nowhere - and he rather sheepishly said that he was "Getting nesting material for the birds". Whether this was true or not I don't know, but it was memorable!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

Sea of vapours said:


> Flat and local to me? There is no such thing.


I should have said local-_ish_. TBH, I couldn't see you heading over there unless you had a particular reason to!


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Nov 2021)

There's a stumpy ex windmill thingy similar to the one in the picture beside the A614 near Bainton ... But that's not it.  The road doesn't run downhill towards it like the one in the picture.


----------



## robjh (28 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> There's a stumpy ex windmill thingy similar to the one in the picture beside the A614 near Bainton ... But that's not it.  The road doesn't run downhill towards it like the one in the picture.


No windmills, ex or otherwise, in that picture.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Nov 2021)

Looks like some sort of factory chimney, but tricky to see much else for the sun. if the chimney is the feature that has changed, then its akin to looking for a needle that isn't there in a haystack


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Looks like some sort of factory chimney, but tricky to see much else for the sun. if the chimney is the feature that has changed, then its akin to looking for a needle that isn't there in a haystack


Features that could reasonably have changed: The chimney; The building with the long flat roof to the right. The building in the field. The road.

Those are about the only features that it's possible to make out. I suppose the hedge could have changed. The field could have been ploughed or filled with llamas...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2021)

Looks like Chapel Hill heading down into Barrington. Taken on the bend up ahead?


----------



## T4tomo (30 Nov 2021)

the 2008 view would support your theory.

former cement works being develped for housing.

the chimney and the building (or maybe it was pile of straw bales) in the field have gone, and who knew there were hills in Cambridgeshire?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2021)

I’ll wait for formal confirmation but I’m just going out on bike for some lunchtime exercise. Assuming I’m right I’ll dig out a photo later.


----------



## robjh (30 Nov 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’ll wait for formal confirmation but I’m just going out on bike for some lunchtime exercise. Assuming I’m right I’ll dig out a photo later.


Yes indeed, Chapel Hill heading down into Barrington. Any Cambridge cyclists should have got that quickly as it's a very popular route round here. It is about the closest real hill to this flattish city and has a fame locally that far exceeds its actual height or challenge.
The changed feature was the chimney by the quarry, which came down days after this photo at the end of 2018.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Nov 2021)

...which means my time spent looking for _pillboxes in Essex_ was time well wasted


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> ...which means my time spent looking for _pillboxes in Essex_ was time well wasted


I got distracted by a remark made by @Dogtrousers and was looking at Llamas in the Ribble Valley!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2021)

I think this shows enough road to qualify, name this road!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2021)

Just checked and the Google street view car turns round before the place photo taken. Even though public road. Guess it was too narrow for them. I’ll look for an alternate.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2021)

Here we go, name this road.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2021)

As a matter of interest... Your previous road wasn't E of Lake, looking over Coniston Water, was it?


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Nov 2021)

Let us know where the other one was otherwise we'll have two games on our hands!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Let us know where the other one was otherwise we'll have two games on our hands!


It really does remind me of the road on the east side of Coniston, and there is a gap in the Street view coverage... 

I cycled north on that road on the way to Hawkshead and stopped at the Terrace Coffee House at Brantwood. If I had got the road in this picture, I would have used it as one of my offerings, but it was taken from the cafe itself...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> As a matter of interest... Your previous road wasn't E of Lake, looking over Coniston Water, was it?



It’s not Coniston but it is the Lakes. It is east side of Lake Windermere.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Nov 2021)

Stop it now @ColinJ or you'll have to answer to the Dark Lord who created this thread.

Oh hang on a minute, you are the Dark Lord who created the thread. Carry on as you were ...


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s not Coniston but it is the Lakes. It is east side of Lake Windermere.


Ah - we stayed at Hawkshead overnight and then cycled down the west side of Windermere the next day. I thought it looked like that area!

Anyway, back to fords...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - we stayed at Hawkshead overnight and then cycled down the west side of Windermere the next day. I thought it looked like that area!
> 
> Anyway, back to fords...



We had got the train to Windermere and were using buses to get about. The photo was taken when on foot walking back to Windermere.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Nov 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Here we go, name this road.
> 
> View attachment 620085


Somewhere near Melton Mowbray?


----------



## robjh (30 Nov 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Here we go, name this road.
> 
> View attachment 620085


Barwick, near Much Hadham in Hertfordshire





It suddenly dawned on me that it looked familiar, and there are two fords close by that I have ridden over around there - sure enough it was the 2nd one I googled.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2021)

robjh said:


> Barwick, near Much Hadham in Hertfordshire
> View attachment 620095
> 
> 
> It suddenly dawned on me that it looked familiar, and there are two fords close by that I have ridden over around there - sure enough it was the 2nd one I googled.



Well done ,photo taken from foot bridge. Seen fair too many dunkings of late to be as gung ho as of old.


----------



## robjh (30 Nov 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Well done ,photo taken from foot bridge. Seen fair too many dunkings of late to be as gung ho as of old.


Yes I always use the footbridges these days - had a comical dunking experience in a local ford when I first moved to our village and don't wish to repeat it.
Will post another picture for you all tomorrow.


----------



## Tribansman (30 Nov 2021)

Too late to the party, I knew both of the last two  lovely spots, both of them


----------



## robjh (1 Dec 2021)

Name that road...


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2021)

robjh said:


> Name that road...
> View attachment 620106


looks like the view the other way up the road from your last one


----------



## robjh (1 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> looks like the view the other way up the road from your last one


Now that would be too easy!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> looks like the view the other way up the road from your last one



Nah other side of that ford is an old sunken lane between a couple of lightly wooded banks.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2021)

Has the look of the Chilterns about it


----------



## robjh (2 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Has the look of the Chilterns about it


Yes, that look is not deceptive


----------



## T4tomo (2 Dec 2021)

robjh said:


> Yes, that look is not deceptive


It looks familiar, but i can't place it. its maybe one of those that looks like a few others and I've ridden one of the others....


----------



## Aravis (2 Dec 2021)

That is Kingston Hill, rising from Kingston Blount, near Chinnor:







https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.6...4!1sH3L8IJs0qmE3bv4oOcJyjQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

I don't know it, but it was quite easy to find with the strong hint that it's in the Chilterns. It looks like the main escarpment so it was just a case of scanning along the OS map until the road with the right orientation and the wooded hillside appeared.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> That is Kingston Hill, rising from Kingston Blount, near Chinnor:
> 
> View attachment 620222
> 
> ...



Ha I was about a mile away in my search.


----------



## robjh (2 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> That is Kingston Hill, rising from Kingston Blount, near Chinnor:
> 
> View attachment 620222
> 
> ...


Well done. It was quite a sharp climb once you get into those trees as I remember.
Over to you.


----------



## Aravis (2 Dec 2021)

Thanks @robjh.

I'm about to embark on a heavy session of wallpapering, so I may not visit the keyboard much in the next few hours. This next one shouldn't present too many problems although finding the exact spot may not be so easy. Once it's been found please feel free to go on to the next without waiting for me - if you're sure that is.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2021)

Hard to be precise but based on the fence and bit of dry stone wall I'd put this as around here on Honister Pass looking down into Borrowdale.

B5289 - Google Maps


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2021)

I've now also spotted this, which I presume used to hold the sign indicating bends.


----------



## Aravis (2 Dec 2021)

Yes, that's it @Ming the Merciless. My dad would have been standing just a little further up than the camera in your picture, so the bit of road in your foreground is just visible behind the Triumph in the 1969 picture. My dad's camera was a bit closer to the road of course.

Over to you again. Wallpapering's going quite well. The main thing is that I've started.

Edit: the small humps to the left of the road provide a stable point of reference across the years.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> Yes, that's it @Ming the Merciless. My dad would have been standing just a little further up than the camera in your picture, so the bit of road in your foreground is just visible behind the Triumph in the 1969 picture. My dad's camera was a bit closer to the road of course.
> 
> Over to you again. Wallpapering's going quite well. The main thing is that I've started.
> 
> Edit: the small humps to the left of the road provide a stable point of reference across the years.



The paths on the right give a solid reference across the years as well.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2021)

Here you go. Name this road. There's an obvious clue which will narrow it down.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2021)

I bet it isn't flooded in the streetview pictures


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Here you go. Name this road. There's an obvious clue which will narrow it down.
> 
> View attachment 620252


Scottish Fire and Rescue Service ...... so somewhere in Scotland!


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2021)

In fact it definitely isn't flooded
https://www.google.com/maps/@54.957...4!1sVe0cVWJi69QuWJaJgrjBlw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> Scottish Fire and Rescue Service ...... so somewhere in Scotland!


For me, the "obvious clue" was The Central Bar - though it is surprising just how many of those there are.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2021)

Alex321 said:


> In fact it definitely isn't flooded
> https://www.google.com/maps/@54.957...4!1sVe0cVWJi69QuWJaJgrjBlw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> View attachment 620256



Well done. The flood stopped 1 inch below the door of where we were staying. Power was out. Ended up in a flood rescue centre. We were lucky. The place We had tried to book was full and that got flooded out. Only just rescued my car from depths of that flood. Water over bonnet as I drove out and up hill.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2021)

I must stop answering these - I don't have much stock of images of places I have cycled. I'll try and find something later, though I'll be out at Morris practice for most of the evening.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Dec 2021)

I got as far as looking up where the SA number plate on the fire engine was registered (Glasgow) and thinking "Hmmm ... it's probably Scotland" when I noticed that it had already been solved.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> That is Kingston Hill, rising from Kingston Blount, near Chinnor:
> 
> View attachment 620222
> 
> ...


I rode down it 6 years ago! that's why is was familiar/ not that familiar


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I bet it isn't flooded in the streetview pictures


No wonder I don't solve many of these - I am so unobservant that I didn't even spot the flood waters, let alone the sign on the fire engine!


----------



## Tribansman (2 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> Wallpapering's going quite well. The main thing is that I've started.
> Edit: the small humps...


Thought the edit was going to be a less positive update on your wallpapering exploits


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2021)

Ok, let's try this one.


----------



## All uphill (3 Dec 2021)

Mmm, that looks to me like Somerset. 

The Blackdown hills?


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Dec 2021)

Looks like the road from Newton running into Kirkby Lonsdale, but i doubt it is.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2021)

I think it is Pentyrch


----------



## Alex321 (3 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I think it is Pentyrch
> 
> View attachment 620399


It was indeed. A fairly big clue with the pub, even though you couldn't see whether it wa sthe Kings Arms, or the Kings Head or Kings something else 
Your turn now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2021)

Yes and I guessed at Kings Arms, and went from there. Found it at third in my list of what came up in my search.

My photo might not be till morning when I can access my wider collection toon of photos on PC.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2021)

Ah one suitable on iPad, let’s try this one.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ah one suitable on iPad, let’s try this one.
> 
> View attachment 620404


Zulu?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Zulu?



Eh?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

I am fairly sure that is is neither Zulu Rd nor Eh Street!


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Zulu?





Ming the Merciless said:


> Eh?


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Dec 2021)

Ah ha. It's Youreonlysupposedtoblowthebloodydoorsoff Lane


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Dec 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> View attachment 620462



Indeed which is why I was puzzled as to what possible connection it had to the photo.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

Caine Close... Rourke's Road... African Avenue?


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Caine Close... Rourke's Road... African Avenue?


Zulu is not one of Ming's merciless cryptic clues. 

However i have a suspicion that Ming's latest road might not be too far from the last road he posted, which i seem to recall was in the south peak district region.

edit... but looking through the trees, it looks a bit lakeland, possibly


----------



## Tribansman (4 Dec 2021)

Trying to second guess Ming's roads is Minging


----------



## robjh (4 Dec 2021)

Reminds me of spots in Wales, but there's no Welsh on that sign so probably not that.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Zulu is not one of Ming's merciless cryptic clues.


It was a jokey reference to Classic's cryptic question!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Dec 2021)

I hope you are lapping up the clues


----------



## Alex321 (4 Dec 2021)

It's in the Lake district, that much I am certain of.


----------



## Alex321 (4 Dec 2021)

I like the way you have it looking like it is just a rock bank on the outside of the bend, when it is actually a stone wall, just with a big rock in it there.

I still don't understand your clue, even though I've found the place 

Incidentally, the sign is blurred on streetview for some reason.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I like the way you have it looking like it is just a rock bank on the outside of the bend, when it is actually a stone wall, just with a big rock in it there.
> 
> I still don't understand your clue, even though I've found the place
> 
> Incidentally, the sign is blurred on streetview for some reason.


Haven't you forgotten something important...?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Dec 2021)

Indeed unless the photo was taken in a white out.


----------



## Alex321 (4 Dec 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I like the way you have it looking like it is just a rock bank on the outside of the bend, when it is actually a stone wall, just with a big rock in it there.
> 
> I still don't understand your clue, even though I've found the place





ColinJ said:


> Haven't you forgotten something important...?


If I actually answer it, then I have to find another myself


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2021)

You might amble along to the grass to get here.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You might amble along to the grass to get here.


I have already looked there. I'll go back and look again!


----------



## Aravis (5 Dec 2021)

Well I certainly understood that clue!
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.4...4!1smOFAHph1m_gjKU5YVB69mg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656







Having done my best to win the buzzer race I can now go back and see if I can figure out the earlier clue(s).


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2021)

Oh ... I actually missed *that one*! 

PS Missed it by 30 seconds!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> Well I certainly understood that clue!
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.4...4!1smOFAHph1m_gjKU5YVB69mg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> View attachment 620708
> ...



We have a winner. Over to you.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh ... I actually missed *that one*!
> 
> PS Missed it by 30 seconds!



Bad luck you must have cycled close to it when you went via Hawkshead


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Bad luck you must have cycled close to it when you went via Hawkshead


We didn't go quite that far - north on the east side of Coniston, east over to Hawkshead, south on west side of Windermere.


----------



## Aravis (5 Dec 2021)

The next one then. I don't think we've been out this way for a while. The picture was taken from an upstairs window.


----------



## robjh (5 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> Well I certainly understood that clue!
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.4...4!1smOFAHph1m_gjKU5YVB69mg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> View attachment 620708
> ...


I was looking along that same road but must have started too far down and missed the 25% sign.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2021)

robjh said:


> I was looking along that same road but must have started too far down and missed the 25% sign.


I must have ignored it because the chevron symbols were so far from the bend. Thinking about it - the sign doesn't say that the _*bend *_is 25%, just that _*somewhere *_down there it is!


----------



## Alex321 (5 Dec 2021)

robjh said:


> I was looking along that same road but must have started too far down and missed the 25% sign.


The first time I looked at it, I saw the wall, and thought it wasn't it because of that. It was only when I went back to it I realised that there was the bit that doesn't really look like a wall.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You might amble along to the grass to get here.


A clue that I understood! Woo!

Unfortunately I saw it a bit late.


----------



## Alex321 (6 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> The next one then. I don't think we've been out this way for a while. The picture was taken from an upstairs window.
> 
> View attachment 620711


Looks rather Jurassic Coast to me. BICBW.


----------



## Aravis (6 Dec 2021)

I had to look up BICBW; I can confirm you are incorrect!

This pleasant valley can be found in Rotherham if you leave her behind.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Dec 2021)

Hmm

Rot_her_ham becomes Rotham if you leave her behind.


----------



## robjh (6 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hmm
> 
> Rot_her_ham becomes Rotham if you leave her behind.


Rotham if you leave her out. If you leave her behind then it could be Herrotham or Rothamher, depending on which way you're going.

Am I helping?


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Dec 2021)

robjh said:


> Rotham if you leave her out. If you leave her behind then it could be Herrotham or Rothamher, depending on which way you're going.
> 
> Am I helping?


Indeed. And if you find a pleasant valley (vale) in it it becomes Herrovaletham (or Rotvahlehamher). I think we're getting warm


----------



## Aravis (6 Dec 2021)

A fair comment, @robjh. I can see there are a number of ways in which "leave her behind" could be interpreted; the one I intended was "don't take her".

It might help if you step aside and look again.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> The next one then. I don't think we've been out this way for a while. _The picture was taken from an upstairs window._
> 
> View attachment 620711





Aravis said:


> _The picture was taken from an upstairs window._
> This pleasant valley can be found in Rotherham if you leave her behind.
> I can see there are a number of ways in which "leave her behind" could be interpreted; the one I intended was "don't take her".
> It might help if you step aside and look again.



Landing / Bedroom / Attic / Loft View / sighting from an upstairs window - that clearly isn't a literal comment

look again suggest re-look or review


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Dec 2021)

Upstairs window could be dormer
Step aside could be recuse


----------



## Alex321 (6 Dec 2021)

Right, the clues have told me where it is. Now just got to find the actual view.


----------



## Alex321 (6 Dec 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Right, the clues have told me where it is. Now just got to find the actual view.


He has been mixing up cryptic and literal clues


----------



## Alex321 (6 Dec 2021)

It's changed a bit since your photo - the wooden fence is now a hedge, but I think this is it
https://www.google.com/maps/@51.734...4!1sovIyp44eOKSldXFtzFoDOA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Alex321 (6 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Landing / Bedroom / Attic / Loft View / sighting from an upstairs window - that clearly isn't a literal comment
> 
> look again suggest re-look or review


It was a literal comment I think. There is a house opposite the junction.



Dogtrousers said:


> Upstairs window could be dormer
> Step aside could be recuse



Stepaside is a village in the district of Amroth (Anagram of Rotherham leaving her behind) near Tenby in South West Wales.

But Pleasant Valley is actually the next valley over from where I have got that view, so it is possible I have the wrong junction.


----------



## Aravis (6 Dec 2021)

Yes indeed, @Alex321. I put the bit about it being taken from an upstairs window before I'd thought of any cryptic clues to explain the difference in elevation as compared to the Street View images - normally they're the ones that are higher.

There is also a Pleasant Valley close by, and I hadn't used the name of the actual location (Summerhill) before it was solved. Quite a scattergun of clues available here.

The house was our holiday cottage in summer 1967. We had our venerable Ford Zephyr at the time; it generally failed to start when it had been wet overnight, and on this two week holiday this was almost every day. Each morning it would be rolled down the hill to Amroth and although it was occasionally touch and go it fired into life every time. Waiting at the top was almost as tense as the re-entry radio blackout on the Apollo missions, but we didn't know about those then.

I hope you all enjoyed that one. Your choice again I'm afraid Alex.

Edit: I think you've added the bit in your post about Pleasant Valley. I put that in the clue so that it would read more naturally.


----------



## Alex321 (6 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> Yes indeed, @Alex321. I put the bit about it being taken from an upstairs window before I'd thought of any cryptic clues to explain the difference in elevation as compared to the Street View images - normally they're the ones that are higher.
> 
> There is also a Pleasant Valley close by, and I hadn't used the name of the actual location (Summerhill) before it was solved. Quite a scattergun of clues available here.
> 
> ...


Yes, I slightly doubted my answer because of that, so I added to the post.

As soon as you posted the step aside clue, I thought "I've driven past a village called that", and two minutes later seeing it was in Amroth, I knew I had the area


----------



## Alex321 (6 Dec 2021)

Ok, try this.
I've only ever ridden that road in this direction once. I quite often do t the other way, but all my recent images are too low a resolution - I'd set the Go Pro to 720 instead of 1080 by accident.


----------



## Alex321 (6 Dec 2021)

And just to warn you, the streetview image (from 2011) has an entirely different sign board there.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Dec 2021)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.5...&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB

must be Louis Vutton head office at Llanerch


----------



## Aravis (6 Dec 2021)

I had a look for what LV might mean - I don't think I saw a vineyard on the list.

My favourite was Lord Voldemort.


----------



## Alex321 (6 Dec 2021)

That's the one. I thought people might look for LV insurance


----------



## T4tomo (6 Dec 2021)

I just googled south wales vineyard as that looked an obvious "V".

name that road...


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2021)

I was going to suggest that if Alex started from home, we only had to search in an 8 mile radius!


----------



## Alex321 (6 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was going to suggest that if Alex started from home, we only had to search in an 8 mile radius!


This is why I'm reluctant to answer now.

Though I do go a *bit* further than that. Oh, hang on, it was showing my distance on the Wahoo. I've blanked that before, as well, for precisely that reason.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I just googled south wales vineyard as that looked an obvious "V".
> 
> name that road...
> View attachment 620889


The Esplanade?

No idea where but roads like that are often called The Esplanade


----------



## T4tomo (7 Dec 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> No idea where but roads like that are often called The Esplanade


No - but it is one of those type of words that crop up a lot in seaside places!
I wouldn't rely on that as a way of finding it though, it could drive you potty with the number of permuations.


----------



## lazybloke (7 Dec 2021)

South Promenade, Hornsea
https://goo.gl/maps/4cRNNLhPM9G7BuUu8






That took a lot of searching!


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Dec 2021)

lazybloke said:


> South Promenade, Hornsea


I'll award myself a quarter of a point for that as I was intending to go and have a look round Bridlington when I got a moment.


----------



## Alex321 (7 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'll award myself a quarter of a point for that as I was intending to go and have a look round Bridlington when I got a moment.



Yeah, I was expecting South Yorkshire or Lincolnshire coast. But hadn't got around to looking. I'd also thought promenade was the most likely after esplanade.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Dec 2021)

lazybloke said:


> South Promenade, Hornsea
> https://goo.gl/maps/4cRNNLhPM9G7BuUu8
> View attachment 620999
> 
> ...


 Hopefully the Pott(er)y clue helped....


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Dec 2021)

lazybloke said:


> South Promenade, Hornsea
> https://goo.gl/maps/4cRNNLhPM9G7BuUu8
> View attachment 620999
> 
> ...


I wasn't far off!


----------



## lazybloke (7 Dec 2021)

O


T4tomo said:


> Hopefully the Pott(er)y clue helped....


No, that went over my head. I was convinced it was somewhere near Selsey, and then wasted a lot of time looking at Kent.
When I eventually turned my attention to the East Coast it was an easy find. 


Okay, back to Google streetview for my next one. Should be another easy one, so no clues.





The road isn't named on most maps, so ... _*ID that place!*_


----------



## T4tomo (8 Dec 2021)

has the look of Cornish creek type of place


----------



## nickyboy (8 Dec 2021)

https://goo.gl/maps/ogMZZgMXpYMzxsSZ6

Helford Passage Beach

Obviously a flooded Devon/Cornwall valley with a ferry slipway you can just make out. Narrowed it down a fair bit. Looks a lovely spot


----------



## lazybloke (8 Dec 2021)

nickyboy said:


> https://goo.gl/maps/ogMZZgMXpYMzxsSZ6
> 
> Helford Passage Beach
> 
> Obviously a flooded Devon/Cornwall valley with a ferry slipway you can just make out. Narrowed it down a fair bit. Looks a lovely spot


God one @nickyboy.
The trees, boats, fishing tackle and pontoon were chosen to indicate a sheltered tidal/coastal section of river. with a small ferry service that is clearly indicated on maps.

The ferry is a great way onto the Lizard peninsular if you're cycling from Falmouth/Truro direction, a short cut of 10 or so miles, and avoiding any need to use busier roads near Gweek. Stay east of the busy B3293 and it's a delightful network of tiny rural lanes.
One of my most tranquil holiday destinations; absolutely lovely.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Dec 2021)

Here you go.....






For all you dry stone wall aficionados out there


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

I don't believe it... I found it on my first guess - Cresswellpart Lane, *HERE*!


----------



## T4tomo (8 Dec 2021)

pants, I was looking all round there as rode through Bradwell a few years back and it looked familiar, but missed that bit of junction


----------



## nickyboy (8 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't believe it... I found it on my first guess - Cresswellpart Lane, *HERE*!
> 
> View attachment 621218


Blimey I thought it would last longer than that

That climb out of Bradwell is one of the hardest in the Peak District, certainly as hard as Winnats Pass


----------



## T4tomo (8 Dec 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey I thought it would last longer than that
> 
> That climb out of Bradwell is one of the hardest in the Peak District, certainly as hard as Winnats Pass


I don't doubt It, I skirted around that hill! I had already climbed Winnats & Mam Tor and did Hathersage upto Burbage bridgeafter


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey I thought it would last longer than that
> 
> That climb out of Bradwell is one of the hardest in the Peak District, certainly as hard as Winnats Pass


I was pretty sure it was in that part of the Peak District somewhere. I had a holiday in Hathersage about 25 years ago and it reminded me of the scenery. I remember being buzzed by speeding quarry lorries.

I looked on my OS map for the nearest quarries to Hathersage and found the right one first guess!

I didn't go to Bradwell. I'll have to go and take a look some time. I have been thinking that I might catch a train to Edale one Saturday next year and do a one-day mini-tour of that area. Hmm, maybe a forum ride? 

I'll think about my next road and return with that anon...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

Here, Littgull shows that he can smile, I show how NOT to select matching tyres for a bike, and you get to show that you can... _Name That Road!




_


----------



## T4tomo (8 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was pretty sure it was in that part of the Peak District somewhere. I had a holiday in Hathersage about 25 years ago and it reminded me of the scenery. I remember being buzzed by speeding quarry lorries.
> 
> I looked on my OS map for the nearest quarries to Hathersage and found the right one first guess!
> 
> ...



Edale is beautiful, I did 2 passes on this ride, I just parked up on my way up to to see my folks in Whitby, to break up the journey, as I fancied "ticking off" Winnats. You can see a cheeky lunch stop under the "d" of Edale at the station cafe. The stretch up the A road from Hathersage to Castleton wasn't the quietest, but I was route planning a bit blind.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

We had a day trip to Edale to walk up Kinder Scout and were attacked by marauding sheep! They obviously get used to scavenging food from tourists. One reared up, put its front legs on my stepdaughter's shoulders and stole her sandwich! 

I walked Winnats. That was definitely a tough climb which I'm not sure I'd fancy tackling in traffic... I know that the Old Mam Tor road was closed by landslips, but I wondered if that is still rideable on a road bike?


----------



## T4tomo (8 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I walked Winnats. That was definitely a tough climb which I'm not sure I'd fancy tackling in traffic... I know that the Old Mam Tor road was closed by landslips, but I wondered if that is still rideable on a road bike?


It was quiet-ish when i did it, a midweek morning, but weekend traffic upto the caverns wouldn't be good. Most of the old road is rideable, but you would have to push / carry over a small bit of it - look on streetview - you can see most of it, plus a couple of photo's show the "slipped" bit.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Here, Littgull shows that he can smile, I show how NOT to select matching tyres for a bike, and you get to show that you can... _Name That Road!
> 
> View attachment 621224
> _


That looks frustratingly familiar.. but i still can't find it


----------



## Aravis (8 Dec 2021)

On the extreme right there's what looks like an artificial watercourse, reminiscent of some I've seen in ex-mining areas, ensuring that old workings are properly drained.

Above the right hand edge of the group of trees there's what looks like a set of rugby posts on the hillside. They've helped us before.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Here, Littgull shows that he can smile, I show how NOT to select matching tyres for a bike, and you get to show that you can... _Name That Road!
> 
> View attachment 621224
> _


Borderline, old and new?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> On the extreme right there's what looks like an artificial watercourse, reminiscent of some I've seen in ex-mining areas, ensuring that old workings are properly drained.
> 
> Above the right hand edge of the group of trees there's what looks like a set of rugby posts on the hillside. They've helped us before.
> 
> View attachment 621248



Indeed like there’s a reservoir down to the right


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> Above the right hand edge of the group of trees there's what looks like a set of rugby posts on the hillside. They've helped us before.


I'm going to look at my original (larger) photo and see if I can spot what you are looking at. I don't imagine that there are any rugby posts there... Nope, just trees!



Aravis said:


> On the extreme right there's what looks like an artificial watercourse





Ming the Merciless said:


> Indeed like there’s a reservoir down to the right


You two have better eyesight than me - yes, a watercourse to a reservoir! 

I think you will probably get it very quickly now.



classic33 said:


> Borderline, old and new?


You are supposed to give an answer to my question, not post questions for me to answer! 

Ok, we do ask questions after a suitable period of time has elapsed. E.g. - _It reminds me of Shropshire? _It wouldn't be on to just start going through all the counties one by one though.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

It is very clear on the 1:25,000 OS map from what you can see and what you know.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm going to look at my original (larger) photo and see if I can spot what you are looking at. I don't imagine that there are any rugby posts there... Nope, just trees!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen the feeder, but it's those rocks on the left that seem familiar.
If correct, you're headed west.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> it's those rocks on the left that seem familiar.


Those are one of the features that the OS map shows quite clearly.



classic33 said:


> If correct, you're headed west.


NOT correct, but at this stage I won't tell you which way my local cycling partner Littgull and I were actually heading.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Those are one of the features that the OS map shows quite clearly.
> 
> 
> NOT correct, but at this stage I won't tell you which way my local cycling partner Littgull and I were actually heading.


The two cans on the left didn't get brought up there by you?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> The two cans on the left didn't get brought up there by you?


No!

I hadn't noticed them in the photo but I bloody well _DO _notice litter when riding. The slobs drive up there, presumably to enjoy the scenery (?), but then just toss their rubbish out all over the place and despoil it!


----------



## Aravis (15 Dec 2021)

I thought I might as well have another look in the Todmorden area. I reach the crest of a hill, and suddenly before me:







https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.7...4!1sJ_gklPt9JTxzfaM4uyTP1Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

I suppose I never imagined you'd take a photo in a spot like that without including at least part of the reservoir. Or did you crop it out to put us off the scent?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> I thought I might as well have another look in the Todmorden area. I reach the crest of a hill, and suddenly before me:
> 
> View attachment 622170
> 
> ...


Well done. I have been away for a few days and had forgotten about this one. 

This was the 3rd or 4th time that I have featured parts of that road; one of my local favourites. I have some very scenic loops which take in that road and which usually have very little traffic on.

I do crop pictures to cut out features that make them to easy to identify, but not in this case. My camera couldn't take a wide enough view from that position to include everything. I wanted to get the hillside on the left in and the road stetching out in front of us.

I did take this one of the reservoir itself. The water levels were a bit low that day...






I was cycling along that road once when a hot air balloon came dropping down towards the reservoir. I wasn't sure what was happening and stopped to watch. It was quite alarming and I thought that the pilot (?) might need rescuing. I could see the burner flaring but the balloon was still accelerating. The balloon got closer and closer before it finally slowed down, but I could see that the basket was probably going to hit the water, which it _DID_! The balloon started to collapse but another frantic burn got it fully inflated again and the whole lot started to rise up out of the water, with water cascading out of the basket. The balloon rose back to a great height and blew away into the distance.

I don't know whether the pilot had made a terrible miscalculation and almost killed himself, or whether he was a highly skilled adrenaline junkie who did it deliberately for kicks!

Anyway - time for you to pick out another photo from your archive!


----------



## Aravis (15 Dec 2021)

Too early for a clue? Try this!


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Dec 2021)

I just spent a while wondering why it said DANCER on the bridge


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> I thought I might as well have another look in the Todmorden area. I reach the crest of a hill, and suddenly before me:
> 
> View attachment 622170
> 
> ...



Damn I had a nosey round Widdop way but clearly not far enough


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just spent a while wondering why it said DANCER on the bridge


Great minds get distracted alike!


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

"Dragons Teeth"?


----------



## Aravis (15 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just spent *a while* wondering why it said DANCER on the bridge


It couldn't've been longer than three minutes ⌛

The scene has had a significant makeover since I took the picture. The road has undergone a conversion, and bridge is now all black, lined out in white.


----------



## lazybloke (15 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> Too early for a clue? Try this!


Is it here? https://goo.gl/maps/ZdTv43rtRxrA3Z7r8
Old Leicester Road, Rugby?


----------



## Aravis (15 Dec 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Is it here? https://goo.gl/maps/ZdTv43rtRxrA3Z7r8
> Old Leicester Road, Rugby?


Yes indeed. I was on a ride during my first term at Warwick University, autumn 1978. I was a bit of a canal fanatic at the time and I was hunting down a few locations in and around Rugby. That day I also visited Little Lawford Ford, and took a photograph which I was hoping to use in this thread, but I found it impossible to match it to recent images. I can't remember which side I approached from, or whether I was able to negotiate it.

On the way back to the university I remember having a puncture which I was totally unequipped to deal with. I was in a village and someone saw my predicament and invited me into his home and gave me everything needed to sort myself out. Part of the learning process.

It's strange that I can remember that day so well.

Well done @lazybloke, over to you.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> Yes indeed. I was on a ride during my first term at Warwick University, autumn 1978.


Blimey... Did you see me snoring in the union bar when_ Dexys Midnight Runners_ were on? 



ColinJ said:


> I went to see the band at Warwick University in '79 or '80. Before anybody had heard of them anyway...
> 
> So, knowing nothing about the band, I decided that I'd go off to the union bar instead of watching the gig. I had a few pints and promptly fell asleep. My mates turned up about 2 hours later and woke me up. They were drenched in sweat and bright-eyed with excitement. They told me I'd missed one of the best gigs they'd ever seen. Ho hum...


----------



## lazybloke (15 Dec 2021)

Thanks @Aravis, never would have found it without those tank traps.

_*Name that road:*_


----------



## lazybloke (17 Dec 2021)

I'll offer a clue; this is a national park.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Is it here? https://goo.gl/maps/ZdTv43rtRxrA3Z7r8
> Old Leicester Road, Rugby?
> 
> 
> View attachment 622264



Ah I was on the right lines then, a canal. But I had no further ideas than that.


----------



## lazybloke (19 Dec 2021)

No guesses yet, so I have two things to say: 

a) this is not a clue 
b) gourmets over there


----------



## T4tomo (23 Dec 2021)

it looks a bit NY Moors, but only because of what looks like gorse, but gorse is very common so its as likely to be Wales


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

I'm consulting my 3D map to see if I can narrow down the choice of roads to where I strongly suspect it is...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

I think I am close... Just looking for the right view!


----------



## lazybloke (23 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think I am close... Just looking for the right view!


Go on Colinj, you can do it!

Surprised at the lack of guesses this time.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

Aaargh - I have to go and do some Christmas shopping!

Is the gourmet food boiled, steamed, baked or....


... fried?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

Looking more promising now that the Streetview pictures are August rather than June or November. The gorse looks right!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

Got to dash. If nobody else has got it, I'll carry on looking in a few hours time!


----------



## lazybloke (23 Dec 2021)

It's neither the NY moors nor Wales. The latter is closest.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

lazybloke said:


> It's neither the NY moors nor Wales. The latter is closest.


(I decided to leave the shopping for a while so as to avoid the crowds of evening shoppers!)
So much for Fryups!


----------



## lazybloke (23 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> (I decided to leave the shopping for a while so as to avoid the crowds of evening shoppers!)
> So much for Fryups!


Scrambled?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Scrambled?


I _am_, yes! 

Or is that the gourmet food...


----------



## lazybloke (23 Dec 2021)

Okay, I don't have a head for clever clues, but a quick recap is in order.

This is a National Park. Closer to Wales that the NY Moors, so that narrows down the search within England.

An anagram will locate a quaint village where many people stop.
"Over there" means the village is *not *the location we're looking for but it does identify the area to search. 
The place we want is actually about 15 miles away; the photo is looking roughly towards the village. 

Two more clues on standby.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2021)

National Park closer to Wales than NY Moors implies one if the southern ones.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

Says a lot about my culinary knowledge to think of a fry up a 'gourmet' meal!


----------



## Aravis (24 Dec 2021)

Here it is! Hill Road west of Minehead. I couldn't possibly have found it without the anagram:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.2...4!1sebFxM51wMOwldexMBiaApw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2021)

What was the anagram?

I thought it might be an anagram of 'gourmets'. I was looking at Exmoor, so imagine my initial excitement when I discovered the village of _Stogumber_, east of Minehead! And my growing sense of disappointment when I noticed that an unwanted '_b_' had somehow crept in...


----------



## lazybloke (24 Dec 2021)

Good work @Aravis , over to you.



ColinJ said:


> What was the anagram?
> 
> I thought it might be an anagram of 'gourmets'. I was looking at Exmoor, so imagine my initial excitement when I discovered the village of _Stogumber_, east of Minehead! And my growing sense of disappointment when I noticed that an unwanted '_b_' had somehow crept in...


I initially thought the view would be sufficient to find the place.
I'd travelled from nearby Stogumber so I wrote about "b) Gourmets" - you got most of the anagram. 

"Many people stop there" - Stogumber is on a heritage railway. 
There was also a vague play on words about not having a head for clues. Who's head? My head (minehead). 

I was close to dumping a load of clues, eg:
Something big and wet to the left!
The anagram has 9 letters!
There are cattle grids, but not for cattle.


----------



## Aravis (24 Dec 2021)

For a long time I thought that "This is not a clue" might be a take on _Ceci_ _n'est_ _pas une pipe._ Eventually I figured that the "b" must be included in the anagram having searched place names throughout every possible county, and finally the non-clue made sense.

I've had this one ready for a while. There's plenty to help in the image, so no clues yet:


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What was the anagram?
> 
> I thought it might be an anagram of 'gourmets'. I was looking at Exmoor, so imagine my initial excitement when I discovered the village of _Stogumber_, east of Minehead! And my growing sense of disappointment when I noticed that an unwanted '_b_' had somehow crept in...



Yeah I was looking round Exmoor, I flunked out on the anagram


----------



## lazybloke (24 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> For a long time I thought that "This is not a clue" might be a take on _Ceci_ _n'est_ _pas une pipe._ Eventually I figured that the "b" must be included in the anagram having searched place names throughout every possible county, and finally the non-clue made sense.
> 
> I've had this one ready for a while. There's plenty to help in the image, so no clues yet:
> 
> View attachment 623392


Lovely pic.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2021)

That anagram... D'oh - of course!

Well, I got to spend some time Street-viewing the NY Moors again, and then adjourning to Exmoor, which is a nice way to look for future cycle routes.

The new picture is great but my phone is too small and my eyesight too poor to see it properly. I will take another look when I am using my laptop.


----------



## Aravis (24 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The new picture is great but my phone is too small and my eyesight too poor to see it properly. I will take another look when I am using my laptop.


Don't leave it too long - I've got a clue lined up!


----------



## Aravis (25 Dec 2021)

_You will find it when you follow the river._


----------



## lazybloke (27 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> _You will find it when you follow the river._


Struggling to understand 'follow the river'. 
Possibly there's an anagram that points to a watercourse and then you go upstream or downstream as necessary.

An anagram of "it when " is Whiten. *Whiten*dale River?
Or is 'the river' a tautological reference, eg River Avon?
Or a chalk river (white in another sense)?
Whitechurch? Whitchurch?

Lots of ideas, but no success. I haven't a clue!


----------



## Aravis (27 Dec 2021)

All good ideas @lazybloke, but not right!

Try taking something from the damask hamper, or call owt her name.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2021)

Askham Bridge
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.6...4!1s3fhHLaA625949747UxPB-w!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

The Dam*ask ham*per was unusually straightforward for an @Aravis clue


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> The Dam*ask ham*per was unusually straightforward for an @Aravis clue


And cal*l owt her*...


----------



## Aravis (27 Dec 2021)

You should've had no trouble with the other two clues then?

Correct of course, @Dogtrousers. Your turn. 

(What's happened to my stars? )


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2021)

OK ... Name that road!


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2021)

Aravis said:


> You should've had no trouble with the other two clues then?


In retrospect, no. But the first was an excellently cunning concealment so I missed it completely. _Fol*low the r*iver_ could easily have been another kind of clue. But damask hamper ... those unusual words have got to be a letter clue of some sort.


----------



## Tribansman (27 Dec 2021)

A26 Tonbridge Road in Hadlow (grand entrance is Hadlow Castle). 

https://maps.app.goo.gl/JCUx6QeYg1tAZkCR6

Looks like a pretty quiet stretch for a 2 digit A-Road


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> A26 Tonbridge Road in Hadlow (grand entrance is Hadlow Castle).
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/JCUx6QeYg1tAZkCR6
> 
> Looks like a pretty quiet stretch for a 2 digit A-Road


I thought that someone was bound to identify that distinctive entrance pretty quickly!


----------



## Tribansman (27 Dec 2021)

I won't wait for confirmation as I'll forget to post one up if I don't do it now...


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> A26 Tonbridge Road in Hadlow (grand entrance is Hadlow Castle).
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/JCUx6QeYg1tAZkCR6


Bang on! Over to you


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I won't wait for confirmation as I'll forget to post one up if I don't do it now...


Probably taken from a castle.
Judging from the dimensions of the picture, a castle with arrow loops.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I thought that someone was bound to identify that distinctive entrance pretty quickly!


Oddly enough I've cycled past it many times without noticing it. I only saw it for the first time on a ride recently. I think this may be because I'm about to do a right turn as I pass it, so I'm concentrating on traffic.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oddly enough I've cycled past it many times without noticing it. I only saw it for the first time on a ride recently. I think this may be because I'm about to do a right turn as I pass it, so I'm concentrating on traffic.


I understand that... I was checking some familiar routes on Street View recently and saw some really distinctive buildings that I had never noticed before. These are huge mill buildings over 100 years old and I have been cycling past them for 30 years!

Even more astonishing is Todmorden's invisible hill. I had been cycling along the Burnley Rd for 25 years but never noticed this very distinctive hillside until I moved here... 






Again, a case of watching the traffic instead of checking out the scenery.It is much easier and safer to do it when walking around!


----------



## Aravis (31 Dec 2021)

I don't think anyone knows where it is.


----------



## Tribansman (31 Dec 2021)

You don't say 

Not clever enough to think up cryptic clues...it's somewhere in Lincolnshire!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Dec 2021)

Is it here above Market Rasen?


----------



## Tribansman (1 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Is it here above Market Rasen?


Certainly is 👍
Amazing view from up there. Just down that lane to the right you can see all over the Lincolnshire plain to Lincoln cathedral and beyond


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Certainly is 👍
> Amazing view from up there. Just down that lane to the right you can see all over the Lincolnshire plain to Lincoln cathedral and beyond



Rode along that road during London Edinburgh London audax in 2013. I was thinking it looked like that road and it was.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2022)

Not much road showing in this photo from a very wet ride on Wed. But a big clue as to where to look to locate this road. Then a smaller one to confirm you have the right road.


----------



## Aravis (1 Jan 2022)

I think it must be here - Waterwick Hill near Langley in Essex, funnily enough. Several roads in the area, including this one, don't seem to have been visited by the google camera since 2009, so the changes are considerable. The boundary sign which was evidently new in 2009 is now much the worse for wear.

I'm hopeful that it's the right spot because the power lines are a fit, as are the positions of the larger trees on the horizon:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.9...4!1sK5MsFHjhk7-nx_HVzDJe9w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> I think it must be here - Waterwick Hill near Langley in Essex, funnily enough. Several roads in the area, including this one, don't seem to have been visited by the google camera since 2009, so the changes are considerable. The boundary sign which was evidently new in 2009 is now much the worse for wear.
> 
> I'm hopeful that it's the right spot because the power lines are a fit, as are the positions of the larger trees on the horizon:
> 
> ...



Well done that is in fact the spot, with a small stream marking the county boundary. It’s not scenery to make you go wow, but the lanes are very quiet as they meander, and mentally it’s a great area to ride in and switch off.


----------



## Aravis (2 Jan 2022)

I enjoyed the search!

Here's the next. It's not in Essex:


----------



## Tribansman (2 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Well done that is in fact the spot, with a small stream marking the county boundary. It’s not scenery to make you go wow, but the lanes are very quiet as they meander, and mentally it’s a great area to ride in and switch off.


Agree, most of the Essex/Cambs and Essex/Herts border like that. Particularly like the lanes around Saffron Walden and North East of Ware

Usually pretty quiet too. A little further into Essex, Finchingfield a good contender for THE quintessential English village scene


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2022)

Found it in 45 seconds - *HERE*!


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Found it in 45 seconds - *HERE*!


I guessed the same as you




Although my guess wasn't quite as precise as yours, in that I didn't have a specific bit of Scotland in mind.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I guessed the same as you
> View attachment 624666
> 
> Although my guess wasn't quite as precise as yours, in that I didn't have a specific bit of Scotland in mind.


It looked like Scotland. 

Judging from the shadows, I thought a stretch of E-W coastline or maybe NE-SW. 

A coast road with a cemetery on it. 

Aravis seems to like the west coast so I started on Arran. Nope. 

Ooh, Kintyre, I remember him liking that... 

A church on a coast road on the south side. Quick, over to Street view before anybody beats me to it...

_*HE SHOOTS... HE SCORES!!! *_


----------



## Aravis (2 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It looked like Scotland.
> 
> Judging from the shadows, I thought a stretch of E-W coastline or maybe NE-SW.
> 
> ...


Indeed. A very easy one (just softening you up). A significant part of what can be seen in my picture is Ireland.

The nearest village is Southend - not the one in Essex. I'm sure you all grasped the significance of that.

Over to @ColinJ again for something seriously steep. 🧗‍♂️


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> Over to @ColinJ again for something seriously steep. 🧗‍♂️


Ha ha - not this time!

I have prepared something easy (to ride and to spot), so this is more of a _Fastest Fingers First_ round. I would expect it to take low numbers of minutes rather than hours. Here you are... _3, 2, 1 - GO!_


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> A significant part of what can be seen in my picture is Ireland.


I hadn't spotted that. I had gone straight to my OS map, then Street view and Ireland doesn't really show in the SV picture. Very obvious in yours though!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jan 2022)

I was thinking other end of Barmouth bridge but doesn’t look right


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jan 2022)

Found it I think, Exton station.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jan 2022)




----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2022)

You were so pleased that you had to tell us twice! 

I thought that it wouldn't take long - river estuary, station, cycle path PLUS my recent witterings about cycling in the Exeter area, and especially on the Exe Valley Trail.

Your turn!


----------



## Aravis (2 Jan 2022)

Beaten to the post this time. I spent far too long looking around Arnside and Ulverston, with no luck. Then I managed to discern the first word on the yellow sign - but it was too late.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> Then I managed to discern the first word on the yellow sign - but it was too late.


Oops - that was an oversight - I didn't intend that to be legible. I forget that other people's eyesight is better than mine!

I included the station sign as the main clue.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> You were so pleased that you had to tell us twice!


I've just noticed that you were obviously posting from a phone and that the second picture was panned to show more.

It would have been easier just to rotate the phone to landscape though?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I've just noticed that you were obviously posting from a phone and that the second picture was panned to show more.
> 
> It would have been easier just to rotate the phone to landscape though?



Ipad and the second one I’ve reversed the streetview car a bit , so you can see the estuary path.

Right time to pick out a suitable photo.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jan 2022)

The more I look at my photos from riding the more I realise very few are suitable for this game. Unless you are very local and definitely know the roads. In line with my last photo here is another with a major and minor clue.

This is from a 4 day camping tour I did in early October.


----------



## Aravis (2 Jan 2022)

I hadn't realised that Stratford-on-Avon District was so big - almost county-sized! The "on" rather than "upon" is correct, helping to distinguish the district name from the town. Having figured out where the border is on the OS map it wasn't too hard to track round and find the spot. Tysoe Road:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...4!1sRNt84JTV9-zbVeLQE7ZvLg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656






It's an area towards the limit of my standard range, and I've cycled several of the nearby roads but not this one. You only have to glance at the OS map to see what a lovely part of the world for cycling it is.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jan 2022)

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Aravis (2 Jan 2022)

I'm taking a liberty here:


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2022)

I thought Tysoe Road sounded familiar... I just checked and sure enough, I rode up that hill on the 2009 Cotswold Challenge from Meriden. After that we were sent NE along Edge Hill, and then headed down towards Kineton. I don't remember the climb but I do remember what happened on the descent...

(But had completely forgotten mentioning it on this thread last February! )



ColinJ said:


> I rode the Costwold Challenge twice. The route took us along the, er, edge of Edge Hill and then down the road that @Milkfloat's picture is looking up. We turned off to the right on the descent and went past an MoD base. The first time, I rescued an older rider who was intent on carrying on down the hill. I could tell from his positioning on the road that he was not going to turn so I sprinted down the hill to catch him before the turn and shouted "_Cotswold Challenge?_" He replied "_Yes!_" so I braked while shouting after him that he had missed the turn, turned right and waited. He eventually came back up the hill and admitted that he wasn't quite sure of that part of the route. I had it on my Garmin so he did the rest of the event with me. He was in his 70s, about 20 years older than me at the time, but he was probably slightly fitter than me. A couple of times I found myself drifting off his wheel.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> I'm taking a liberty here:
> 
> View attachment 624748


don't know if there's a clue in the fact the image is called_ rhine-jpg.624748 _... but a bit of googling reveals that 'rhyne' in English is a waterway that links a ditch to a river, which is what we see here.

Other than it being somewhere flat... i'm clueless


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jan 2022)

I think that's @Aravis 's current bike, so a recent picture, probably within A's normal riding range. Somerset levels or somewhere in the Severn flood plain?

The shadows will enable the boy scouts among you to get an orientation. I'm guessing facing North East but I was never even in the cubs.

Liberty is likely to be a clue, so we could have maybe Liberty ... Cap, Bell, Bodice, Valence, Staute of. Plus synonyms like freedom, release etc. Taking liberty could be imprisoning but I can definitely say it's not Jail Lane near Biggin Hill.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I thought that it wouldn't take long - river estuary, station, cycle path PLUS my recent witterings about cycling in the Exeter area, and especially on the *Exe Valley Trail*.





Aravis said:


> Beaten to the post this time. I spent far too long looking around Arnside and Ulverston, with no luck. Then I managed to discern the first word on the yellow sign - but it was too late.


Exe *ESTUARY *Trail... As it says on the sign. I couldn't read it in the image as posted but magnified 1.5 x I could. I'll have to be more careful in future to only give the clues that I actually _want_ to!

I don't have many ideas about the current picture. I'll have to think about what 'liberty' is telling us...


----------



## Aravis (3 Jan 2022)

All good deductions so far. The filename is certainly intended as a clue. I must admit I was only aware of the "i" spelling before (it's pronounced "reen"). Had I checked beforehand I would have seen that as a geographical pointer, _rhyne_ would have been more helpful.

I think you're all trying to read moor into _liberty_ than you need to.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Jan 2022)

There is a moor Rhine watercourse near Bristol but can’t find a street view thst matches.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> There is a moor Rhine watercourse near Bristol but can’t find a street view thst matches.


I found an Allerton Moor Rhine just S of the village of Badgworth, but again, no match.

"Moor" seems to be a common name for the flat areas round there.


----------



## shnjmsn (3 Jan 2022)

I was hoping it might be here, a couple of miles from home....... But I just can't tie up the gate or the trees..............


----------



## Aravis (3 Jan 2022)

That is spot on, @shnjmsn. The online images haven't been updated since 2009, whereas my picture is from September 2020. This shows the gateway and trees in 2009, the gate having been subsequently replaced:






https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.1...4!1sY8jEX03K6bz7RjJ-GM-1IA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

I won't attempt to expand any further as @shnjmsn will know far more about the area than I do.

Your turn now!

Edit: the cows haven't moved much.


----------



## shnjmsn (3 Jan 2022)

Just happened to drop by after not checking these posts for a while and was lucky to have found something very close to home ! It's a road I do a lot and it jumped out at me, though the gate and trees did throw me....... now know why ! Yep, a little Somerset levels or moor road, as we call it here............. As opposed to what most people call 'moors' :-)

OK, here's another...............Name that road !


----------



## Aravis (3 Jan 2022)

Having looked at the latest picture for a while, I suddenly realised that I know where it is. The lake is Hawkridge Reservoir in the Quantocks.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.1...4!1sZSKCCBc4s1xK5ipoRu8TiQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656






One of my favourite rides in Bristol days was out to Bridgwater, to the top of the Quantocks at Triscombe Stone which is reached by a road tarmacked to the top but not beyond, then back past the reservoir. If I went straight at it I reckoned the distance was 103 miles.

One occasion I stopped at this spot for a food break. For a while I'd been hearing the tell-tale sound of hounds circling in the hills, and as I sat on the wall an impressive stag came down from the bank on the right. He jumped over the wall, into the water and swam across to the other side, climbing out clearly unharmed. Some hounds appeared but didn't follow into the water, and I was happy to depart before the scene no doubt became a lot busier.


----------



## shnjmsn (4 Jan 2022)

Correct, first go !!!!! 

That's a good ride from Bristol. I was going to the Foxy Bean cafe for a morning cuppa a few months ago which is a few miles past Hawkridge reservoir and I met a chap who was doing a similar ride from Bristol so he joined me...... Nice part of of the Quantocks, and close by to still one of only 2 hills in the SW to beat me, Crowcombe Combe !

Over to you............


----------



## Aravis (4 Jan 2022)

shnjmsn said:


> Nice part of of the Quantocks, and close by to still one of only 2 hills in the SW to beat me, *Crowcombe Combe* !


I had a humiliating encounter with that hill in 1984, entirely down to inexperience, but I think thereafter I always contrived to ride down it. The two routes up from the other side aren't quite so direct, shall we say.

This is my next one:


----------



## Aravis (6 Jan 2022)

👑🌬️🔒


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Jan 2022)

_something something_ Loch... it's in Scotland!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jan 2022)

I had to blow them up a bit so I could see them properly


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jan 2022)

good clue


----------



## Alex321 (6 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> good clue
> 
> View attachment 625199


I'd just found that, and was wondering if it was actually right because the power lines aren't there any more.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jan 2022)

Lord Aravis will be our judge.....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> good clue
> 
> View attachment 625199



Mountains across water aren't same, and neither are rocks on left as in pic.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Mountains across water aren't same, and neither are rocks on left as in pic.


Lord Aravis will be our judge!

Have a look at the 2011 view, I'm quietly confident - its hard with a 1971 holiday snap vs current street view. Also if you swing 90% left hand, you can see the upgraded power lines .


----------



## Alex321 (6 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Mountains across water aren't same, and neither are rocks on left as in pic.


It is clearly somewhere on that road, even if that might not be the exact spot.


----------



## Aravis (6 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Lord Aravis will be our judge.....


I'm wondering how I should take this. Probably shouldn't overthink... 

@T4tomo you are correct, and plenty close enough to the exact spot. A little further back and slightly more zoomed and it matches better, but the wall - starting to collapse in the latest image - should be conclusive.

I didn't find it easy to line it up perfectly with Streetview. My pic is from 1976, and there is enough shape visible in the mountains opposite on at least one of the Streetview images to get a positive match. On one of them I think you can see the Three Sisters range above Glencoe, but this isn't visible in the 1976 view.

I agree that it's difficult to match up the rocks on the left. I assume changes in the vegetation are responsible. Good logic @T4tomo on the upgraded power lines - I hadn't noticed that. Over to you now.

And thanks to @Dogtrousers for the technical assistance.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Mountains across water aren't same, and neither are rocks on left as in pic.


clearly the same place. 

well done @T4tomo 

don't understand the clue though... apart from the lock/loch


----------



## Alex321 (6 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> clearly the same place.
> 
> well done @T4tomo
> 
> don't understand the clue though... apart from the lock/loch


The location is Kingairloch

Crown = King, Blowing = Air, lock = loch.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> clearly the same place.
> 
> well done @T4tomo
> 
> don't understand the clue though... apart from the lock/loch


King-air-loch. I got that and it led me to Loch Uisge (which i assume is a gaelic translation or alternative of same?) which was clearly too small, but the Kingairloch estate office nearby overlooks Loch a'Choire / Loch Linnhie, the water visible in the clue.

Queenbreath loch didn't appear to exist.



Aravis said:


> I'm wondering how I should take this. Probably shouldn't overthink...


Indeed, it was meant as a term of deep reverence


----------



## slow scot (6 Jan 2022)

One of the best rides in Scotland is doing that road as a loop starting and finishing at the Corran ferry.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> That is spot on, @shnjmsn. The online images haven't been updated since 2009, whereas my picture is from September 2020. This shows the gateway and trees in 2009, the gate having been subsequently replaced:
> 
> View attachment 624848
> 
> ...


Blimey, that's another road we actually rode on during our LEJOG last year. I don't remember it at all but I do remember the Pumping Station nearby...then a blur until the Strawberry Line


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jan 2022)

Name that road. If anyone has been there it will be immediately familiar, if not I've shaded out the writing to save it being a quickest google!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey, that's another road we actually rode on during our LEJOG last year. I don't remember it at all...


I thought it looked familiar too, and looked at the road that I had ridden a few years ago. I hadn't done that extra loop though - I just followed the A861 round anticlockwise via Strontian. This picture was taken about 20 km NE of Aravis's photo...






PS Which I had forgotten using in post #1!


----------



## Aravis (6 Jan 2022)

Er, @ColinJ, I think @nickyboy was talking about my previous picture which was in deepest Somerset!!!

The Scottish road would only be a logical part of LEJOG if you crossed to or from Mull on the Lochaline - Fishnish route. Perfectly feasible but most people who choose to go via Mull would surely choose to use the other two crossings. I think so anyway.

Those with long memories might remember that I posted a different picture from that road a while back. I have another which I hope to use some time...


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> Er, @ColinJ, I think @nickyboy was talking about my previous picture which was in deepest Somerset!!!


Oops, yes!


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Jan 2022)

So to clear up any confusion... it's this road we're currently looking for...


T4tomo said:


> View attachment 625205
> 
> Name that road. If anyone has been there it will be immediately familiar, if not I've shaded out the writing to save it being a quickest google!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Name that road. If anyone has been there it will be immediately familiar, if not I've shaded out the writing to save it being a quickest google!


It looks like some places I have cycled around in the York/Selby area. Put me out of my misery/encourage me... am I wasting my time looking there? 

If I am wrong then I don't have a clue, and for that reason - I would be out!


----------



## shnjmsn (6 Jan 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey, that's another road we actually rode on during our LEJOG last year. I don't remember it at all but I do remember the Pumping Station nearby...then a blur until the Strawberry Line


Well remembered ! It's about a mile or so from Gold Corner pumping station.......... And a few miles up to the Strawberry Line from there......


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like some places I have cycled around in the York/Selby area. Put me out of my misery/encourage me... am I wasting my time looking there?
> 
> If I am wrong then I don't have a clue, and for that reason - I would be out!


Nowhere near York / Selby. Cylced to this cycling cafe / workshop (that what the orange flag thing is for) on 3rd Jan, so it's down south


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2022)

Rabley Heath road looking towards Codicote


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Rabley Heath road looking towards Codicote
> 
> View attachment 625278


Indeed, SpokesCyclesCC cafe.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2022)

Out on bike tomorrow morning. I’ll see about a photo tomorrow afternoon when the rain is forecast to comes in.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Out on bike tomorrow morning. I’ll see about a photo tomorrow afternoon when the rain is forecast to comes in.


Out of interest, I assume you've been there rather than a lucky random guess?


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2022)

From today..


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2022)

potsy said:


> From today..


I refer the esteemed member to the terms and conditions in post #1! 



ColinJ said:


> The named winner of the current round should go on to post a picture of their road of choice.


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I refer the esteemed member to the terms and conditions in post #1!


Oh 

Sorry, carry on


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2022)

potsy said:


> Oh
> 
> Sorry, carry on


I like the pictures though! Save them for after you have beaten us to identify Ming's road tomorrow...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Out of interest, I assume you've been there rather than a lucky random guess?



Never actually stopped there as it’s too close to home. But I’ll either pass or cycle pretty close most weeks. The Robin Hood and Little John pub is a different story when it comes to stopping.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

Right let’s see who recognises this road. This was taken on this morning’s ride which together with my post above should narrow the search radius.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Never actually stopped there as it’s too close to home.


It not bad place, decent food & coffee, and warm as there is a big stove in the barn that serves as both cafe and cycle workshop, plus cycling on the TV and numerous frames mounted on the walls and ceilings, as is obligatory in such places.

The loos are a bit odd though - a back to back composting affair in a little shed out the front. The blokes urinal arrangement was fine & the composter lid was down. The OH reported the ladies composter was stinky and minging, worse than a french cafe hole in the floor from the 1980's.
We will probably go back to Emily's tea rooms In Whitwell when over that way again, who do the most fabulous scones.

I don't think I've ridden that road, or at least not in that direction.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It not bad place, decent food & coffee, and warm as there is a big stove in the barn that serves as both cafe and cycle workshop, plus cycling on the TV and numerous frames mounted on the walls and ceilings, as is obligatory in such places.
> 
> The loos are a bit odd though - a back to back composting affair in a little shed out the front. The blokes urinal arrangement was fine & the composter lid was down. The OH reported the ladies composter was stinky and minging, worse than a french cafe hole in the floor from the 1980's.
> We will probably go back to Emily's tea rooms In Whitwell when over that way again, who do the most fabulous scones.
> ...



Emily’s are letting you inside again and is my preferred local cafe when I do stop. There’s also one in Datchworth in the old post office which is popular .


----------



## Tribansman (7 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Right let’s see who recognises this road. This was taken on this morning’s ride which together with my post above should narrow the search radius.
> 
> View attachment 625351


Lilley to Codicote road?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Lilley to Codicote road?



It’s not Lilley Bottom.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Lilley to Codicote road?


Its not name that 10 mile stretch of road. btw Have you recovered from your smash last year?

hmmm
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i37!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB

three houses lane? although I'm not convinced as I cant see the white house - that track coming across looks right but street view is 13 years old


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Its not name that 10 mile stretch of road. btw Have you recovered from your smash last year?
> 
> hmmm
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i37!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB
> ...



It is not three houses lane


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

Ok, a clue

This is at the bottom of a hill. I’m just about to cross a watercourse, the rise ahead is short and then it drops to shortly reach a village.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

There’s also a clue in my post with the photo above if you paid attention, but a further hint. Where is the sun in the sky?


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> There’s also a clue in my post with the photo above if you paid attention, but a further hint. Where is the sun in the sky?


was already looking for roads heading north-ish!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> was already looking for roads heading north-ish!



You want east - westish. The sun is south east on winter mornings, moving to south by lunch.


----------



## Alex321 (7 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ok, a clue
> 
> This is at the bottom of a hill. I’m just about to cross a watercourse, the rise ahead is short and then it drops to shortly reach a village.


I'd seen the bridge and was looking for watercourses.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I'd seen the bridge and was looking for watercourses.



It’s not a river or stream but drainage channels for arable fields either side. Might help eliminate some places you are looking. The channels are shown on OS maps.


----------



## Alex321 (7 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s not a river or stream but drainage channels for arable fields either side. Might help eliminate some places you are looking. The channels are shown on OS maps.


Thanks 

There was a time, about 20 years ago, when I worked (as an IT contractor) in Preston for 6 months, staying in a caravan on a site between Baldock and Royston.

But that was 20 years ago, and only for a few months.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jan 2022)

Whempstead lane?
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...umq2U8yB5QZPdelAA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en-GB

edited a better shot from slightly further back


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Jan 2022)

I was looking on the wrong side of the (A)M1


----------



## Alex321 (7 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Whempstead lane?
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...umq2U8yB5QZPdelAA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en-GB
> View attachment 625367


I'd been looking further West than that - the other side of Stevenage.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I was looking on the wrong side of the (A)M1





Alex321 said:


> I'd been looking further West than that - the other side of Stevenage.


his last entry was from herts essex boarders so I was assuming Codicote was close by but west of his manor.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Whempstead lane?
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...umq2U8yB5QZPdelAA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en-GB
> 
> edited a better shot from slightly further back
> View attachment 625369



We have a winner. Back to you!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> his last entry was from herts essex boarders so I was assuming Codicote was close by but west of his manor.



Yes I am between Codicote and the Essex border. I try to alternate between heading generally west, east, north, south etc. I ride about 4 times a week and had already been west in the direction of Codicote earlier this week.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jan 2022)

This one isn't near Codicote


----------



## Tribansman (7 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Its not name that 10 mile stretch of road. btw Have you recovered from your smash last year?


Very true 

And yes thanks, was back on the bike mid November and pretty much back to full fitness

Frustratingly I know Ming's and your roads really well...should have looked at it a little more closely. Bloody work getting in the way!

For some reason I thought you were somewhere in Cambs @Ming the Merciless, whereabouts are you? I'm in Letchworth so can't be too far away


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> For some reason I thought you were somewhere in Cambs @Ming the Merciless, whereabouts are you? I'm in Letchworth so can't be too far away



Outside your window


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> This one isn't near Codicote
> 
> View attachment 625371



ooh, I wonder…


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> ooh, I wonder…



Nope not the road in mid Wales I thought was a possibility


----------



## Tribansman (7 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Outside your window
> 
> View attachment 625418


Say goodbye to your recumbent


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Say goodbye to your recumbent
> View attachment 625426



“Ahhh…now my victory is complete. With Flash Gordon dead, nothing can stop me from conquering the universe!”


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> “Ahhh…now my victory is complete. With Flash Gordon dead, nothing can stop me from conquering the universe!”


Look... ju... jus... just name the road... OK? 

(feckin' super villains... always so dramatic)


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Nope not the road in mid Wales I thought was a possibility


It's not the road in north Derbyshire that I thought was a possibility either!

It is...






... the road somewhere else that I had _NOT _thought of as a possibility!


----------



## T4tomo (8 Jan 2022)

Neither Wales nor Derbyshire. 

The trees are significant


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Neither Wales nor Derbyshire.
> 
> *The trees are significant*


Scotchland?


----------



## T4tomo (8 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Scotchland?


Nah


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jan 2022)

The trees along the top right suddenly stop. Is that what the clue is referring to?


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The trees along the top right suddenly stop. Is that what the clue is referring to?


No


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The trees along the top right suddenly stop. Is that what the clue is referring to?


I thought they looked like Scots Pine but...


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2022)

I'm saying... Cumbria! (Mix of silver birch and forestry?)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jan 2022)

The pavement is intriguing, why does it drop away from the road and where is it going to?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The pavement is intriguing, why does it drop away from the road and where is it going to?


Riverside walk?


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jan 2022)

The trees on the left that overhung the road have all been cut down. As if maybe one had fallen and blocked the road so they were all cut down?


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jan 2022)

It's not cumbria or kendal. 
By the way it's the sort of place one goes for restful contemplation, which may explain the path.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It's not cumbria or kendal.
> By the way it's the sort of place one goes for restful contemplation, which may explain the path.



Tree cathedral?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> By the way it's the sort of place one goes for restful contemplation


Not if @nickyboy was right...


nickyboy said:


> The trees on the left that overhung the road have all been cut down.


There were tree fellers hanging about there.

Actually, there may have only been one or two, but those chainsaws are noisy!


----------



## OldShep (9 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It's not cumbria or kendal.
> By the way it's the sort of place one goes for restful contemplation, which may explain the path.


Samye Ling?
scrap that there’s nothing up there looks similar to that I can think of.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jan 2022)

The clue was more critic than literal


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jan 2022)

cryptic?


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> cryptic?


That as well


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jan 2022)

It has the feel of the Chilterns about it


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> cryptic?





T4tomo said:


> That as well


so it's near a cemetery?


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It has the feel of the Chilterns about it


Miles away


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jan 2022)

Cemetery? No!


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> The clue was more critic than literal


If you squint a bit some of the trees could be Y shaped, so maybe the Wye valley? And if not, our process of elimination (Not: Scotland, Wales, Derbyshire, Cumbria or the Chilterns) continues.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2022)

Monday morning recap...


T4tomo said:


> This one isn't near Codicote
> 
> View attachment 625371





T4tomo said:


> It's not cumbria or kendal.
> By the way it's the sort of place one goes for restful contemplation, which may explain the path.


^^This is cryptic clue - y'know like a crossword - for the place where this road is found


Dogtrousers said:


> If you squint a bit some of the trees could be Y shaped, so maybe the Wye valley? And if not, our process of elimination (Not: Scotland, Wales, Derbyshire, Cumbria or the Chilterns) continues.


Its not the Wye valley either, cant be be many areas left to rule out.


----------



## OldShep (10 Jan 2022)

A Pilgrims Way?


T4tomo said:


> It's not cumbria or kendal.
> By the way it's the sort of place one goes for restful contemplation, which may explain the path.


A Pilgrims Way?


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2022)

OldShep said:


> A Pilgrims Way?
> 
> A Pilgrims Way?


no, wrong type of solution to the clue.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jan 2022)

A spa a bath ?


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A spa a bath ?


asparagus? see comment above


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jan 2022)

Way of the Roses?


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Way of the Roses?


do you want to specify which of the 170 miles?

Actually you guys seem to need another clue, so whilst I did start out in Morecambe on this ride, I didn't finish in Brid, but I did finish up on the East Coast, here.






I've also ridden it in the other direction on an organised sportive.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Jan 2022)

Boggle Hole nr Robin Hood's Bay?


...which is leading me to think your riverside walk might be close to one of the many ruined Abbeys in North Yorks??


----------



## figbat (10 Jan 2022)

A priory or monastery?


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Boggle Hole nr Robin Hood's Bay?


that is indeed where we finished


MontyVeda said:


> ...which is leading me to think your riverside walk might be close to one of the many ruined Abbeys in North Yorks??


Nothing to do with Abbeys or other religious buildings or institutions. Look carefully at the cryptic clue again.

As an aside the location is relatively close, 20-40 miles at a guess from all of Rievaulx, Byland, Kirkham & Whitby Abbey/Priories.

The presence of trees was the best literal clue.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Jan 2022)

I still can't work out what the cryptic clue means, even having found the road
Dalby Forest Drive
https://www.google.com/maps/@54.301...h_RP0WZk7IPrlBFGoA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e4


----------



## Alex321 (10 Jan 2022)

The footpath leads to the car park for High Staindale, with a viewpoint area before that, but I can't see any names that connect with that clue.

EDIT
"By the way it's the sort of place one goes *for rest*ful contemplation, which may explain the path"

Was that all there was to it?


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I still can't work out what the cryptic clue means, even having found the road
> Dalby Forest Drive
> https://www.google.com/maps/@54.301...h_RP0WZk7IPrlBFGoA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e4
> View attachment 625836


well done


Alex321 said:


> Was that all there was to it?


No there was much more......


T4tomo said:


> It's not cumbria or ken*dal.
> By* the way it's the sort of place one goes *for rest*ful contemplation, which may explain the path.


did you not think why has he stuck "Kendal" in there, that no-one mentioned?


----------



## Alex321 (10 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> well done
> 
> No there was much more......
> 
> did you not think why has he stuck "Kendal" in there, that no-one mentioned?


Ah. 

No, I missed that completely.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Ah.
> 
> No, I missed that completely.


I also think @ColinJ may have ridden the same TdeY sportive I rode in 2016 that came through there in reverse


----------



## lazybloke (10 Jan 2022)

I'm sure everyone saw the references to trees and spotted the word 'forest' in yesterdays clues, but I couldn't narrow the search area any further until Abbeys were mentioned. 
Annoyingly I'd ruled out Dalby Forest Drive an hour ago, after not looking properly. Time for specsavers.

Looks good, am hoping to visit the area this summer as family have a cottage there.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jan 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I still can't work out what the cryptic clue means, even having found the road


This is often the way


----------



## Alex321 (10 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I also think @ColinJ may have ridden the same TdeY sportive I rode in 2016 that came through there in reverse


I've never been there. 

Once I knew it was somewhere between Morecambe and Robin Hoods Bay and that the trees were important, I just started looking for "forest" or "woods" on that route. Found North Riding Forest Park, then when I zoomed in on that found Dalby Forest Drive, then saw the lake, and bingo.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2022)

Oh damn - I've actually ridden along that road in 2016... There was a feed station for the Tour de Yorkshire sportive just round the corner from there...!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2022)

Ha ha - yes!


----------



## Alex321 (10 Jan 2022)

I'll have a look for a photo this evening when I'm on my own computer.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oh damn - I've actually ridden along that road in 2016... There was a feed station for the Tour de Yorkshire sportive just round the corner from there...!


I thought so from previous posts.

It was the first feed stop with 2 very chatty lasses handing out some coffee, which was pretty nice - we had 2 each- but its USP seemed to be all about a precise measure of caffeine per serving, which I never really knew was a "performance" issue. as long as it has some caffeine in it who really cares if you are get x grammes or +/- 30%?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jan 2022)

More cryptic than Sumerian hieroglyphs translated from MartIan canyon patterns


----------



## Alex321 (10 Jan 2022)

Ok, here we go.
Streetview because I didn't have my GoPro turned on (by mistake), away from home, but I did ride it in 2021.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oh damn - I've actually ridden along that road in 2016... There was a feed station for the Tour de Yorkshire sportive just round the corner from there...!


I have too...we did that loop on one of my Leeds-Scarborough CC rides. I think @I like Skol and @Kestevan did it too. Don't remember that bit at all


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jan 2022)

Looks like we have a bus stop and a pub and a white line down road. A very rare occurrence, that’ll narrow it down!


----------



## T4tomo (11 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Looks like we have a bus stop and a pub and a white line down road. A very rare occurrence, that’ll narrow it down!


and a no thru road just after the bus stop, and an unusual, brick on top of stone built wall. 

But against us is "Away from home" so not within 30 miles of all of his other roads....


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jan 2022)

Could the type of stone in the building on the right be significant?


----------



## figbat (11 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Could the type of stone in the building on the right be significant?


I thought that - looks like limestone so either some part of the Cotswolds, Yorkshire or the Dorset/Portland area?


----------



## Alex321 (11 Jan 2022)

I'd be surprised if one or two of you haven't ridden this hill.



figbat said:


> I thought that - looks like limestone so either some part of the Cotswolds, Yorkshire or the Dorset/Portland area?



It is certainly at least bordering on one of those areas


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

nickyboy said:


> I have too...we did that loop on one of my Leeds-Scarborough CC rides. I think @I like Skol and @Kestevan did it too. Don't remember that bit at all


I didn't go that far that time, if I even rode with you that year. Didn't @si_c crash on one of those forest descents?


----------



## si_c (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't go that far that time, if I even rode with you that year. Didn't @si_c crash on one of those forest descents?


I didn't crash I _elegantly_ and _purposefully_ put the bike on the ground to avoid crashing into a fence after failing to realise the road ended suddenly in a 90° left turn following a 50+mph descent. My fast thinking and reactions gave the losers those behind me time to brake sufficiently.


----------



## T4tomo (11 Jan 2022)

si_c said:


> I didn't crash I _elegantly_ and _purposefully_ put the bike on the ground to avoid crashing into a fence after failing to realise the road ended suddenly in a 90° left turn following a 50+mph descent. My fast thinking and reactions gave the losers those behind me time to brake sufficiently.


One of our party on the coast to coast we did similar apart from purposefully putting the bike on the ground. She went up a bank on the outside of the corner and decelerated with the help of tree. Fortunately she was Ok and rejoined up later that evening at the YHA in Boggle Hole via Scarborough General for a check up.

It did mean a lot of waiting around to regroup as we'd planned for all the groups to merge before the final few miles into Boggle. Fortunately we could sit it out at The Flask Inn with a cold pint or two..


----------



## iluvmybike (11 Jan 2022)

Is that the A494 where it drops down from the Clywdian Hills towards Ruthin?


----------



## Alex321 (11 Jan 2022)

iluvmybike said:


> Is that the A494 where it drops down from the Clywdian Hills towards Ruthin?


If you are asking about my photo, it isn't in Wales.


----------



## Alex321 (11 Jan 2022)

figbat said:


> I thought that - looks like limestone so either some part of the Cotswolds, Yorkshire or the Dorset/Portland area?





Alex321 said:


> It is certainly at least bordering on one of those areas



Just checked maps and it is definitely in one of those areas.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jan 2022)

Crawley Hill nr Uley, Gloucestershire
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.6...4!1swzAiZmuzlByhhbpi0AMi3A!2e0!7i16384!8i8192






I got this via some rather stalker-ish means. I know @Alex321 posts in "your ride today", so I did a search on that thread looking for tours or outings and found this post


----------



## Alex321 (11 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Crawley Hill nr Uley
> View attachment 625942


Well done.

I rode up that hill not knowing anything about it, on a ride starting from North Nibley last Autumn. 

I saw the sign at the bottom for a 12% hill, which turned out to be a little optimistic. According to what I saw on my Wahoo, the steepest bit was a little over 16%. Strava has it at 17.9%.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jan 2022)

OK, mine are always easy and this should go quickly. Locals will know it and non-locals will find plenty of clues in the picture.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jan 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Well done.
> 
> I rode up that hill not knowing anything about it, on a ride starting from North Nibley last Autumn.
> 
> I saw the sign at the bottom for a 12% hill, which turned out to be a little optimistic. According to what I saw on my Wahoo, the steepest bit was a little over 16%. Strava has it at 17.9%.


I "rode" up it on Streetview. That was enough for me


----------



## T4tomo (11 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Crawley Hill nr Uley, Gloucestershire
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.6...4!1swzAiZmuzlByhhbpi0AMi3A!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> View attachment 625942
> 
> ...


Bugger, I jumped on the odd "100 climb hill in Cotswolds as it had a West side of Cotswolds look about it and looked at Frocester Hill, but stopped 1.2 miles away as couldnt see any houses


----------



## Alex321 (11 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Bugger, I jumped on the odd "100 climb hill in Cotswolds as it had a West side of Cotswolds look about it and looked at Frocester Hill, but stopped 1.2 miles away as couldnt see any houses


I'd got lost that day because one of the roads I intended taking was closed. My intended route had gone up Frocester Hill, but I ended up coming down it instead.


----------



## T4tomo (11 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> OK, mine are always easy and this should go quickly. Locals will know it and non-locals will find plenty of clues in the picture.
> View attachment 625944


I've ridden through a few of the There's on 3 separate rides in that area, but never quite past "Here".


----------



## Aravis (11 Jan 2022)

Looking south-westwards along Four Elms Road from the crossroads in the centre of Four Elms, near Edenbridge in Kent.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.2...4!1sqFQUcnOg3GB4TEaqpR3ugA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656







Found by googling something like village pond petrol station village kent.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> ...
> 
> Found by googling something like village pond petrol station village kent.


I was googling for a finger sign erected for the millennium but got nowhere


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jan 2022)

That lasted over 30 minutes. Long for one of mine.
Over to you @Aravis 



Aravis said:


> Looking south-westwards along Four Elms Road from the crossroads in the centre of Four Elms, near Edenbridge in Kent.
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.2...4!1sqFQUcnOg3GB4TEaqpR3ugA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> Found by googling something like village pond petrol station village kent.



The sign is packed with clues. Prancing horse of Kent, and four elm trees.


----------



## Alex321 (11 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> That lasted over 30 minutes. Long for one of mine.
> Over to you @Aravis
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't realise you had photoshopped the sign, and thought it was a joke one, spent too much time searching for it


----------



## T4tomo (11 Jan 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I didn't realise you had photoshopped the sign, and thought it was a joke one, spent too much time searching for it



brilliant, granted it was well photoshopped but I still found it easily, but by nefarious means. I recognised the kent horse straight off though.


----------



## Aravis (11 Jan 2022)

This stretch formed part of my first ever 100+ mile ride in July 1982:

Ambling along in the hard shoulder - what's not to like? If it could still be recommended as a cycle route, then I surely would:


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jan 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I didn't realise you had photoshopped the sign, and thought it was a joke one, spent too much time searching for it


There is such a sign. I saw it on the "Ditchling Devil" Audax, it's at Blackheath in the Surrey Hills. Random internet photo (not mine)


----------



## si_c (11 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> This stretch formed part of my first ever 100+ mile ride in July 1982:
> 
> Ambling along in the hard shoulder - what's not to like? If it could still be recommended as a cycle route, then I surely would:
> 
> View attachment 625948


Too easy with reverse image search. Couldn't do it based on landmarks and I'm otherwise unfamiliar with the road.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> This stretch formed part of my first ever 100+ mile ride in July 1982:
> 
> Ambling along in the hard shoulder - what's not to like? If it could still be recommended as a cycle route, then I surely would:


I think I remember you referring to this on the forum and I have a rough Idea where it is. If my memory is right.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I've ridden through a few of the There's on 3 separate rides in that area, but never quite past "Here".


One of my favourite destinations when cycling in Normandy - a ride to Ver and back.


----------



## Alex321 (11 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> This stretch formed part of my first ever 100+ mile ride in July 1982:
> 
> Ambling along in the hard shoulder - what's not to like? If it could still be recommended as a cycle route, then I surely would:
> 
> View attachment 625948


So we know the motorway must have been created since 1982, and that part over the top of an existing road 

That leaves a surprising amount of choice. I hadn't realised just how many new bits of motorway get opened each year.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

I reckon that is the M25. Given that you cycled on it in 1982 it must be the last section to be opened, between J25 and J27. The photo must be taken from an overpass of some sort. If it is from a road bridge, I haven't found it yet!


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I reckon that is the M25. Given that you cycled on it in 1982 it must be the last section to be opened, between J25 and J27. The photo must be taken from an overpass of some sort. If it is from a road bridge, I haven't found it yet!


This aligns with my memory of @Aravis' older post. Some of the M25 was built, and functioning as a road but not a motorway for a while so rideable. I think more likely to be around J20-ish. But I don't have time to search at the moment


----------



## Willd (11 Jan 2022)




----------



## Milkfloat (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I reckon that is the M25. Given that you cycled on it in 1982 it must be the last section to be opened, between J25 and J27. The photo must be taken from an overpass of some sort. If it is from a road bridge, I haven't found it yet!


I think you are right in that it is the M25 , but at Chorleywood

Ahh beaten to it. I was just getting the image too.

Second edit - https://www.google.com/maps/@51.648...4!1sHBhF4zCBuxCAz5Lwe_30lg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jan 2022)

figbat said:


> I thought that - looks like limestone so either some part of the Cotswolds, Yorkshire or the Dorset/Portland area?



That stone work is also found in Northants


----------



## Aravis (11 Jan 2022)

So what was it called when I rode it?

Only kidding, over to you @Willd.

Link to source image:

https://www.sabre-roads.org.uk/wiki/index.php?title=File:M25_Junction_18.jpg#filelinks


----------



## Aravis (11 Jan 2022)

You all spotted the clue, right?


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jan 2022)

This is what I was remembering


Aravis said:


> The M25 was built in stages, as Wikipedia confirms, though detail seems a bit sketchy. The section around Rickmansworth was a fully-functioning pseudo-motorway well before final completion of the M25 in 1986, and I know I rode that way a number of times in the first half of that decade.
> 
> The instances I can remember reasonably accurately were rides in the summers of 1981 and 1982. Also working up an appetite for Christmas dinner, probably in 1985, and there were one or two others. My recollection is that I always used what is now the M25 to bypass Watford and Rickmansworth.
> 
> If it can be proven this wasn't possible as early as summer '82 I'll have to accept my memory is faulty. Where's Strava when you need it?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> You all spotted the clue, right?



One I would have got had I seen it before now.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

Damn - I was beaten by seconds too! (I did an elevation profile of the M25 and looked for a dip with those bends around it.)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Damn - I was beaten by seconds too! (I did an elevation profile of the M25 and looked for a dip with those bends around it.)



I’ve driven it often enough I knew where but only just checked in on the forum.


----------



## Aravis (11 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> This is what I was remembering


I'd forgotten it.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> You all spotted the clue, right?


I do _NOW_!  (Not being from those parts I had never heard of Chorleywood.)


----------



## Willd (11 Jan 2022)




----------



## T4tomo (11 Jan 2022)

> My recollection is that I always used what is now the M25 to bypass Watford and Rickmansworth. -



As likely to be the lanes through Chandlers Cross, which have always been there. I don't think that section of the M25 covered another road, but I might be wrong, or I might be misinterpreting what you wrote

I knew where it was but declined to answer on the ground i was laughing that some clown had put up part of the motorway network!


----------



## T4tomo (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I do _NOW_!  (Not being from those parts I had never heard of Chorleywood.)


Have you never eaten white bread?


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> As likely to be the lanes through Chandlers Cross, which have always been there. * I don't think that section of the M25 covered another road,* but I might be wrong, or I might be misinterpreting what you wrote


From @Aravis previous post I think what happened was the motorway section was built but not opened as a motorway for some time. Which provided a road with a whacking great big cyclepath down the side.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Have you never eaten white bread?


Unfortunately, yes - but not recently! I'm not sure what that has to do with Chorleywood - is that where the horrid stuff is '_manufactured_'? (It feels wrong to call it '_baked_'... )


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Unfortunately, yes - but not recently!* I'm not sure what that has to do with Chorleywood* - is that where the horrid stuff is '_manufactured_'? (It feels wrong to call it '_baked_'... )


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chorleywood_bread_process


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chorleywood_bread_process


And they said that this thread was only about identifying stretches of tarmac... 

Interesting!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chorleywood_bread_process


Ah, this supports my comment about '_manufacturing_'...



Wikipedia article said:


> *Criticism*
> 
> In the book _Not on the Label: What Really Goes Into the Food on Your Plate (2004)_, Felicity Lawrence wrote that the industrial scale of the Chorleywood Bread Process comes at a nutritional cost, requiring larger amounts of salt and yeast than traditional bread recipes. Andrew Whitley in his book _Bread Matters: The State of Modern Bread and a Definitive Guide to Baking Your Own_ criticises the CBP for the inferior flavour and texture of the bread made in this way.


----------



## Aravis (11 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> From @Aravis previous post I think what happened was the motorway section was built but not opened as a motorway for some time. Which provided a road with a whacking great big cyclepath down the side.



I've been on a hunt and found Michelin's 1:400,000 from 1984:







So it's all very logical. A4 to Slough, A412 past Iver Heath and Denham before the lovely new A405 takes you past Rickmansworth and Watford. Then up towards St Albans and stop for a pint at the King Harry.

A 1986 OS road atlas shows the M25 complete, so the dates do seem to fit with what I remember. Also there's this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A405_road#Earlier_route


----------



## swansonj (12 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> .... (I did an elevation profile of the M25 and looked for a dip with those bends around it.)


Is it possible that some of us take this game slightly more seriously than others?😀


----------



## T4tomo (12 Jan 2022)

Willd said:


> View attachment 625968


it looks like the streetview car has fallen off the edge of the tarmac


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2022)

swansonj said:


> Is it possible that some of us take this game slightly more seriously than others?😀


But... It's _MY_ baby!


----------



## T4tomo (12 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A405_road#Earlier_route


thanks for posting that, interesting as a current resident down here.

also from your old Map the M10 is now no longer - downgraded and erased and now incorporated into A414, and what is marked on the old Map as A414 is now A4147!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2022)

Willd said:


> View attachment 625968


I think that I would remember that stretch of road if I had cycled on it. 

Once someone has identified it I will probably realise that I HAVE done - my memory is pretty useless these days.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jan 2022)

Looks like we're coming off the edge of a plateau. The road looks to get pretty steep ahead, but in the distance, to the right it seems to be very flat. There's an area to the South of Coventry, which has featured on this thread before, that has a similar drop at Priors Marsden. But I don't think it's that area.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Looks like we're coming off the edge of a plateau. The road looks to get pretty steep ahead, but in the distance, to the right it seems to be very flat. There's an area to the South of Coventry, which has featured on this thread before, that has a similar drop at Priors Marsden. But I don't think it's that area.


Ha - if it _DID_ turn out to be round there then I probably _WOULD_ have ridden it when cycling between my sisters' homes.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Jan 2022)

Is that a very busy road on the right hand side of the photo? I don't quite think it is a motorway. My first guesses of the A46 or A5 don't appear to yield anything positive.


----------



## figbat (12 Jan 2022)

I was thinking Northants area, but not had a chance to snoop around yet


----------



## Alex321 (12 Jan 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Is that a very busy road on the right hand side of the photo? I don't quite think it is a motorway. My first guesses of the A46 or A5 don't appear to yield anything positive.


I hadn't even noticed that 

It is pretty flat ahead and to the right, but will a row of significant hills on the horizon to the Left. My first thought on tose was Black Mountains, but I can't think of anywhere as flat as that photo in sight of them.


----------



## Willd (12 Jan 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Is that a very busy road on the right hand side of the photo? I don't quite think it is a motorway. My first guesses of the A46 or A5 don't appear to yield anything positive.


Red herring. I'm afraid, there are some vans and a shipping container, but they're in a small industrial unit.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I think that I would remember that stretch of road if I had cycled on it.
> 
> Once someone has identified it I will probably realise that I HAVE done - my memory is pretty useless these days.



What were you saying I forget


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2022)

The fact it’s a shot blue blob to block out the road name makes me wonder if it’s a B road? That faint hill in the distance has a similarity to the Wrekin. I reckon it’s a good 50 miles away.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jan 2022)

no road markings also suggests a B road. I can't help but wonder if the protrusion centre left on the horizon might be a water tower or a windmill, or maybe it's just a big tree?


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> no road markings also suggests a B road. I can't help but wonder if the protrusion centre left on the horizon might be a water tower or a windmill, or maybe it's just a big tree?


I just spent a while looking at what turned out to be a dirty mark on my screen.

Note to self. Clean laptop


----------



## Willd (12 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I can't help but wonder if the protrusion centre left on the horizon might be a water tower or a windmill, or maybe it's just a big tree?


not centre left, but getting warmer (ish)


----------



## Willd (12 Jan 2022)

Black Mountains- too far away, Wrekin - wrong direction


----------



## Willd (13 Jan 2022)

OK, so if the Google camera car's camera has sufficient resolution those might be the Cotswolds. 

There is also an elephant in the room  on the horizon, not just a dirty laptop screen


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jan 2022)

Willd said:


> OK, so if the Google camera car's camera has sufficient resolution those might be the Cotswolds.
> 
> There is also an elephant in the room  on the horizon, not just a dirty laptop screen


Just next to the dirty smudge on my screen (stll haven't cleaned it) is this





Which looks like a big crane or something. It's tall but not vertical. It's not an elephant. It might be a really big giraffe.


----------



## Willd (13 Jan 2022)

If giraffes grow to 91 metres tall 

It is vertical, just their dodgy lens


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2022)

Willd said:


> If giraffes grow to 91 metres tall
> 
> It is vertical, just their dodgy lens


DAB mast, Daventry?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2022)

Willd said:


> Black Mountains- too far away, Wrekin - wrong direction



We are looking south and south west down road then?


----------



## Willd (15 Jan 2022)

Yes, road runs SW, SSW ish. Mystery object is about 4 miles away in a straight line and makes a good sundial


----------



## T4tomo (17 Jan 2022)

hmm looks like a concrete chimney rather than a mast /transmitter

which are we right to assume is NE / NNE of the Cotswolds.

google isn't revealing many likely candidates


----------



## figbat (17 Jan 2022)

The chimney is at at Long Itchington. Still quite a radius to find the road though...


----------



## T4tomo (17 Jan 2022)

https://www.google.com/maps/@52.323...-PVdzEtLVUnng!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i41

Birdingbury road

took me 30 seconds with @figbats clue, so over to @figbat for the next....

I initially thought it was looking down off the ridge at Rately towards that odd MOD thingy at Kineton


----------



## figbat (17 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/@52.323...-PVdzEtLVUnng!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i41
> 
> Birdingbury road
> 
> ...


Nice find and gracious hand-over.

This is a bit tucked away but hopefully enough in there to give some clues. I rode this very recently.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Jan 2022)

Sulham Hill near Tilehurst, en route to a watertower per chance?


----------



## Willd (17 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I initially thought it was looking down off the ridge at Rately towards that odd MOD thingy at Kineton



That'd be too easy, no towers there though - largest ammunition depot in western Europe. The base stores more than 60% of the entire Ministry of Defence’s munitions


----------



## figbat (17 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Sulham Hill near Tilehurst, en route to a watertower per chance?
> 
> View attachment 626971


Wow, that didn't last long! Yes, and yes. I actually used to live very near where this picture is showing but never cycled back then, so that ride was only the 2nd time I'd been on Sulham Hill on a bike. I went down it - it's a short, sharp hike going up it.

Back to you!


----------



## T4tomo (17 Jan 2022)

should be fairly straightforward...


----------



## shnjmsn (17 Jan 2022)

Hmmmm......... New Forest ish maybe ? 🧐


----------



## figbat (17 Jan 2022)

shnjmsn said:


> Hmmmm......... New Forest ish maybe ? 🧐


Was my knee-jerk thought too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2022)

Yep I’d concur but so many pull off look like that. Not as straightforward as implied


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jan 2022)

shnjmsn said:


> Hmmmm......... New Forest ish maybe ? 🧐


My thoughts too. 

So it probably isn't.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Jan 2022)

Your suspicions on the area can be confirmed, it is new forest. I will have a think of a clue without giving it away.


----------



## Aravis (17 Jan 2022)

The Canadian Memorial, west from Lyndhurst:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.8...4!1sFKeO1itvr8KQ20VQ_NnUfw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Tribansman (17 Jan 2022)

Jesus @Aravis and @T4tomo, you're too good at this. Give us poor mortals a chance!!


----------



## Aravis (17 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Jesus @Aravis and @T4tomo, you're too good at this. Give us poor mortals a chance!!


Too much time more likely . I'm not speaking for T4tomo of course.

With the New Forest one I thought, correctly as it turned out, that aerial view might be the best way to spot it. I tried that once before with no success whatsoever.

I always prefer to wait for "official" confirmation, but if I don't post the next one tonight the thread may be puzzleless for most of tomorrow. So with apologies to @T4tomo, here's my next one, taken this afternoon:


----------



## Alex321 (17 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> here's my next one, taken this afternoon:


You tend to ride a lot further than wot I do, so that could be anywhere really within about 50 miles of Gloucester - assuming you are even at home at the moment.

But most of the hills I can think of in that area have rather more woods than the ones in your photo.


----------



## Aravis (17 Jan 2022)

Alex321 said:


> You tend to ride a lot further than wot I do, so that could be anywhere really within about 50 miles of Gloucester - assuming you are even at home at the moment.


There can't have been many better January cycling days than today, but sadly I'm in danger of becoming an ex-cyclist at the moment. The picture was taken by jumping briefly out of my car. The one occasion I did ride along this road the outlook was entirely different!

For information, the picture was taken at about 2:15 and I was home by 5pm.


----------



## T4tomo (18 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> I always prefer to wait for "official" confirmation, but if I don't post the next one tonight the thread may be puzzleless for most of tomorrow. So with apologies to @T4tomo, here's my next one, taken this afternoon:


No apologies necessary, well done! Any clue mentioning Canada was going to be a bit of giveaway.

Had a great weekend on the gravel bikes a few years ago down there.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> There can't have been many better January cycling days than today, but sadly I'm in danger of becoming an ex-cyclist at the moment. The picture was taken by jumping briefly out of my car. The one occasion I did ride along this road the outlook was entirely different!
> 
> *For information, the picture was taken at about 2:15 and I was home by 5pm.*


so it could be as far away as Exmoor?


----------



## Aravis (18 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> so it could be as far away as Exmoor?


Indeed it could. Defo not Scotland though


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2022)

Wherever it is, it’s reasonable to assume you are looking towards the highest point. If Exmoor that’d be in direction of Dunkery Beacon

That clump of trees on the road bend would show on an OS 1:25,000 map I would have thought. The upper land also has a peaty look about it.


----------



## Aravis (18 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Wherever it is, it’s reasonable to assume you are looking towards the highest point. If Exmoor that’d be in direction of Dunkery Beacon
> 
> *That clump of trees on the road bend would show on an OS 1:25,000 map I would have thought.* The upper land also has a peaty look about it.


The feature is marked, but not as a clump of trees. Take a look inside a putrid donut, then stop.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> The feature is marked, but not as a clump of trees. Take a look inside a putrid donut, then stop.


possibly a pond?

Aravis's cryptic clue has go me scratching my head. Something "halt"?


----------



## Alex321 (19 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Aravis said:
> 
> 
> > The feature is marked, but not as a clump of trees. Take a look inside a putrid donut, then stop.
> ...


Well there is a place in South Wales called Tondu (anagram of donut), and it does have a railway station. But it don't look anyfink like the photo


----------



## T4tomo (19 Jan 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Well there is a place in South Wales called Tondu (anagram of donut), and it does have a railway station. But it don't look anyfink like the photo


Normally "inside" would indicate an embedded word "*aputriddonut" *doesnt seem to have one


----------



## Alex321 (19 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Normally "inside" would indicate an embedded word "*aputriddonut" *doesnt seem to have one


Yeah, I'd been looking for that as well. I wasn't sure whether that would be it, or whether the "putrid" implied the next word was an anagram. I'm not great at cryptic clues.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jan 2022)

I skipped over the putrid donut (not a sentence I've ever typed before) and looked at "then stop". Possibly its somewhere Halt?


----------



## Aravis (19 Jan 2022)

The solution to the clue is the name of the feature (clump of trees) noted by @Ming the Merciless.

I can quite see that "putrid" could be an anagram indicator, but if the word to be rearranged was "donut", I don't think I'd've used such a word. Far more likely that I wanted an adjective which could apply to donut ending with the right sequence of letters.


----------



## Aravis (19 Jan 2022)

Maybe pictures work better. Some words/syllables are easier to represent than others:

🗑️99.94







Alternatively, get it the old-fashioned way from the picture. It's quite characteristic of the region in question, though the absence of any visible backward rot may be creating some doubt.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jan 2022)

Goes and googles "asymptotic kitkat"


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> though the absence of any visible backward rot may be creating some doubt.



No tor
Could be Dartmoor


----------



## BrumJim (19 Jan 2022)

Well, 99.94 is Don Bradman's lifetime 1st Class batting average.
So the answer is Tumbler Bradman Break.


----------



## Aravis (19 Jan 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Well, 99.94 is Don Bradman's lifetime 1st Class batting average.
> So the answer is Tumbler Bradman Break.


You were meant to relate the picture clue to the one already given...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

@Aravis clearly has a brain like no other given the “clues” being handed out!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

Well the Kit Kat is clearly representing break which matches stop. As for an empty litter bin and 99.94? Another name for donut is torus, inside the donut we have jam, cream or custard


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jan 2022)

So the Don (99.4 and part of *don*ut) is significant.
Break is likely (from "then stop" and




)
Dartmoor is possible from "the absence of any visible* backward* *rot* (=tor) may be creating some doubt." 

Failing that we could look at the picture.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Jan 2022)

I'm generally quite good at cryptic clues, but @Aravis 's are sometime wot the total feck??


----------



## Aravis (19 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Normally "inside" would indicate an embedded word "*aputriddonut" *doesn't seem to have one


Really?


----------



## BrumJim (19 Jan 2022)

Looked for Triddon, Riddon and Iddon.

Nothing.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Jan 2022)

Glasdon Wood / Glass Don
not sure on the kitkat being a wood though
Glasdon snap anywhere?


----------



## Aravis (19 Jan 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Looked for Triddon, Riddon and Iddon.
> 
> Triddon looks the best bet. But I don't think this is Triddon Hill.


One of those gives a number of references to a ship. But further down you might find something else...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

Riddon Brake is clump of trees? I think it’s the place anyway.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

So it was riddon inside the putrid donut? Then stop is brake


----------



## Alex321 (19 Jan 2022)

The ridge is Riddon Ridge.

The reference of looking further down (the search results) brings this up https://www.mudandroutes.com/summit/riddon-ridge/


----------



## T4tomo (19 Jan 2022)




----------



## Aravis (19 Jan 2022)

Well done @Ming the Merciless. All fairly straightforward, then. Riddon Brake, which was practically spelt out, is rather a nice house, but the trees within its grounds almost completely hide it. The 1:50,000 map shows it as a clump of trees but the 1:25,000 marks it as a house.






Until Ming drew attention to the clump of trees I was intending to use a different clue. Perhaps "Held woman escapes to distant ridge" would have been too obvious.

I rode along that road once, at night. A good friend, also my most significant cycling mentor, was retiring, and moving from Wrington, south of Bristol to Scotland. To mark the occasion he organised a four-day ride from Land's End back to his home, and all his old cycling friends were invited - in February. I could only commit two days, so at the appropriate time I left work early, took the train to Newton Abbot and set off for Postbridge in rapidly fading light. A remember a car driver somehow managing to register his concern for my safety as I left Ashburton, and it was easy to see his point. The lowest gear on my bike would've been 35/32 - not low enough and not being able to see where the road is going does nothing for the resolve. By the time I reached the spot in the picture I was almost home and dry, but there was a nasty sting in the tail after Bellever.

Over to @Ming the Merciless again.


----------



## Aravis (19 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> No tor
> Could be Dartmoor


I thought of responding "No shoot, Sherlock!" because that would almost have been a clue. But not quite.

Edit: that's not exactly what I wrote.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

Now how I actually got the answer. Once it was suggested Dartmoor and not Exmoor. I went up high and did a 360 in Streetview looking for a view of that moor land in distance. Once I found it, I then looked on OS 1:25,000 and hopped roads going in same general direction till I got the right one, noticing Riddon Brake as confirmation.

I am not very good with cryptic clues


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> Riddon Brake, _*which was practically spelt out,*_


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

Here you go. Name this road. This was a ride on Sunday and photo posted on Cyclechat in other posts.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> 🗑️99.94


we get the "don" bit, how is a glass "rid"?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> we get the "don" bit, how is a glass "rid"?



That’s not a glass it a metal bin. I guess it’s bin 99.94 as in get rid.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Jan 2022)

Aravis said:


> Well done @Ming the Merciless. All fairly straightforward, then. Riddon Brake, which was practically spelt out, is rather a nice house, but the trees within its grounds almost completely hide it. The 1:50,000 map shows it as a clump of trees but the 1:25,000 marks it as a house.
> 
> View attachment 627310
> 
> ...


I was searching so close! ...round Widdecombe-on-the-moor, a mile or so to the east


----------



## Aravis (19 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> That’s not a glass it a metal bin. I guess it’s bin 99.94 as in get rid.


That's right. I wouldn't expect anyone to get "rid" from wastepaper basket necessarily, rather it was intended to help with _putrid donut._


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jan 2022)

Okay a clue. You might reach this location from the bottom.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jan 2022)

ah I've ridden past it

Lilley Bottom!

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.9253552,-0.3749239,3a,75y,98.96h,82.04t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1srI--KaZ3Y3syuc2WHcXRkg!2e0!6shttps://streetviewpixels-pa.googleapis.com/v1/thumbnail?panoid=rI--KaZ3Y3syuc2WHcXRkg&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&w=203&h=100&yaw=33.942413&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB






I knew it had to have a church, pub and triangle junction in same place, but was looking further east


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ah I've ridden past it
> 
> Lilley Bottom!
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.9253552,-0.3749239,3a,75y,98.96h,82.04t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1srI--KaZ3Y3syuc2WHcXRkg!2e0!6shttps://streetviewpixels-pa.googleapis.com/v1/thumbnail?panoid=rI--KaZ3Y3syuc2WHcXRkg&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&w=203&h=100&yaw=33.942413&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB



That is the place. I was sitting on the bench in Streetview


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jan 2022)

I'm off to celebrate a court victory, will post something up tmr.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jan 2022)

here we go...


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jan 2022)

I must admit I thought this would have gone in record time...

I used to ride up and down this road a lot 1987-90.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jan 2022)

Iffley road Oxford





Good clue - "Record time" - the track on the left is where Roger Bannister broke the 4 minute mile https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Bannister_running_track

If confirmed there will be a short interemission while I try to think of one.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Iffley road Oxford
> View attachment 628364
> 
> 
> ...


correct and correct interpretation of the clue. 
I have gone round that track somewhat slower in a Sports Captain's "fun decathlon" - in both the 1500m (obviously) plus my 400m time was behind the required schedule also!!. The Judo club was based in the gym behind the track and I lived a bit further up the road for a year.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2022)

The finishing bell and post from that iconic race. Alas I have only just seen this.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2022)

Silverstone race circuit


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jan 2022)

I had to delete my last one as I dropped the little man in the wrong place!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jan 2022)

Well done @Ming the Merciless

I deleted it when I realised I'd dropped the litte man into a bit_* next*_ to where I'd ridden but not exactly on the road I have ridden.

For completeness, this was the picture.





I think this may be inside the circuit, whereas I just rode past.

Either way, over to you.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2022)

Here we go. Try this one, taken during one of the lockdowns.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jan 2022)

From the look of it, I'd say it's in Southern England. Not too far south, probably North of London. I'm not sure what county though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> From the look of it, I'd say it's in Southern England. Not too far south, probably North of London. I'm not sure what county though.



It’s not Cambridgeshire 😂


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jan 2022)

@Ming the Merciless appears to have answered @Dogtrousers before he actually posted it I am mighty confused.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jan 2022)

not sure on this

Potton Road approachinng Guilden Morden as it cross the Cam?




Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s not Cambridgeshire 😂


If above is correct it Bedfordshire


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> not sure on this
> 
> Potton Road approachinng Guilden Morden as it cross the Cam?


Looks like 100% match to me


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> not sure on this
> 
> Potton Road approachinng Guilden Morden as it cross the Cam?
> 
> ...



Thats the one and it’s Central Bedfordshire


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jan 2022)

I believe Central Beds is still part of Beds  its defo not Humberside

I correctly assumed it would be Cambs border near-ish to Herts 

next one, there are clues to be spotted or given as needed, name that road.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well done @Ming the Merciless
> 
> I deleted it when I realised I'd dropped the litte man into a bit_* next*_ to where I'd ridden but not exactly on the road I have ridden.
> 
> ...


I have actually ridden the circuit itself on a charity event! I was aiming for 40 miles in 2 hours on my singlespeed bike but I was 10 minutes late starting. It was a very windy day. I was overgeared on the headwind sections and undergeared elsewhere so I span out on the tailwind parts of the circuit. I managed to do 33 miles before I got turfed off.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Jan 2022)

visual clue in case you hadn't spotted it


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jan 2022)

...dashes off to google 'tiny thing on hilltop'.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> ...dashes off to google 'tiny thing on hilltop'.


I'm guessing it might be the tip of a ginormous thing on the other side of the hill, just peeping over.

Goes off to google "ginormous thing other side of hill"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2022)

A level crossing, a hill, and a chimney. Surprised no one has it.


----------



## figbat (28 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A level crossing, a hill, and a chimney. Surprised no one has it.


Ooooh, a chimney! I was looking for a tower or folly. I first had a look around Broadway Tower but it's not that (if that helps narrow it down).


----------



## T4tomo (28 Jan 2022)

Its a hollow memorial to someone who got around a bit.



MontyVeda said:


> ..dashes off to google 'tiny thing on hilltop'.


tiny? perspective dear fellow, compare it size to the farmhouse which is considerably closer......


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ...
> tiny? ...


it's barely more than 8 pixels.


----------



## Alex321 (28 Jan 2022)

figbat said:


> Ooooh, a chimney! I was looking for a tower or folly. I first had a look around Broadway Tower but it's not that (if that helps narrow it down).


That was the first place I looked as well. And Bredon tower.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2022)

Captain Cook monument


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2022)




----------



## T4tomo (28 Jan 2022)

Well done @Ming the Merciless . I didn't need to get onto the relative rarity of Battersby Junction, where the train reverses to continue on its way (not a unique occurrence I know)

@MontyVeda 60ft tiny for the record


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Well done @Ming the Merciless . I didn't need to get onto the relative rarity of Battersby Junction, where the train reverses to continue on its way (not a unique occurrence I know)
> 
> @MontyVeda 60ft tiny for the record



It was finding the level crossing road took a while once I’d found a memorial in the right place. The other roads I checked all had small bridges over the railway. Been around a bit was a clue I picked up this time!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2022)

Here we go, let’s see who gets this one.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Jan 2022)

watch out there is house right up your back end....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> watch out there is house right up your back end....



Don‘t worry I managed to out manoeuvre it.


----------



## lazybloke (28 Jan 2022)

No idea but I like the pic.

Was that bar tape once yellow?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2022)

lazybloke said:


> No idea but I like the pic.
> 
> Was that bar tape once yellow?



It was. But too many times holding it after getting oil on hands. Because the recumbent bars only need half as much bar tape as a road bike, I have the other yellow tape unused in my box of bike spares. I’ll refresh as some point but as hand pressure is very light on the bars, the tape doesn’t wear out, it just gets grubbier!


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ...
> 
> @MontyVeda 60ft tiny for the record


15' pixels!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jan 2022)

Clearly needs a clue. You might have emerged from the shadows to find yourself here.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2022)

Is it Cliff Richard St?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2022)

If you head south you might want a boat


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2022)

I haven't spotted it yet but I thought somewhere in the Grays area sounds promising? Grays/greys/shadows, boat needed for Thames to South?


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jan 2022)

I was thinking punningly that perhaps if you head south there's a place called Drowning or something like that.


----------



## BrumJim (31 Jan 2022)

Look at the clues!
Prominant church, war memorial with wreath of poppies at the base. Trees and hedges dominate the landscape, with stone walls. It has been raining, but has now stopped.

Clearly, er....

A village in England!!!!


----------



## T4tomo (31 Jan 2022)

BrumJim said:


> A village in England!!!!


Probably between Luton & Stanstead airports and a similar span North to south going by Ming's usual patch....

trying to make sense of his clues vs village names but nothing is leaping out of the shadows at me.

There is the Lee Valley Olympic canoe run etc to the south of that area


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2022)

Your thinking seems to be stuck in a rut, on this fine day are you seeking shade?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Probably between Luton & Stanstead airports and a similar span North to south going by Ming's usual patch....
> 
> trying to make sense of his clues vs village names but nothing is leaping out of the shadows at me.
> 
> There is the Lee Valley Olympic canoe run etc to the south of that area



Not on my usual patch, no cabbages either


----------



## T4tomo (1 Feb 2022)

I must be on a different wavelength to your clues.

I have a suspicion this photo was taken on a ride just over a year ago on a DIY audax?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I must be on a different wavelength to your clues.
> 
> I have a suspicion this photo was taken on a ride just over a year ago on a DIY audax?



It was an audax but not a DIY and was last summer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2022)

I’ve gone through a shadowed forest, and headed down a cliff to get here.


----------



## robjh (1 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’ve gone through a shadowed forest, and headed down a cliff to get here.


Mirkwood? Are you in Middle Earth?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2022)

A Roman on Liberator, one of the seven?


----------



## lazybloke (1 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A Roman on Liberator, one of the seven?


Ooh ooh. olde Scifi.

Hmm.
Avon - could be Forest of Avon.
Vila - could be any one of many roman villas. OMG there's a "Tarrant villa" !!! 

Or something else, haven't looked at other clues...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Ooh ooh. olde Scifi.
> 
> Hmm.
> Avon - could be Forest of Avon.
> ...



You are on the right lines with one of those.


----------



## lazybloke (2 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You are on the right lines with one of those.


Watched the last couple of episodes of "The Girl Before"* before coming back to this puzzle. 
*_I should see if the book has a better ending_

Been looking at the Cheddar Audax routes due to the proximity of the *Avon *and lots of *Roman *things.

Not sure about *shaded forest* although a dip might be shaded; Mendip Forest maybe. Seems tenuous.
Coming down a *cliff *could refer to descents around Cheddar.
Or there's Avon*cliff*.

Not sure about the boat clue, which could refer to various bodies of water or a play on words. 

Or I'm barking up the wrong tree.
Too late for me anyway. I'm off for some sleep!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Watched the last couple of episodes of "The Girl Before"* before coming back to this puzzle.
> *_I should see if the book has a better ending_
> 
> Been looking at the Cheddar Audax routes due to the proximity of the *Avon *and lots of *Roman *things.
> ...



It’s not Avon


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

Looks like another fine day to sit in the shade, I would


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2022)

Either Ming's clues aren't very good, or we're not very good at getting them


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Either Ming's clues aren't very good, or we're not very good at getting them



I suspect we are in a similar situation to @Aravis clues! If no one has got it by this afternoon, I will put up a different road which someone hopefully will get.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Either Ming's clues aren't very good, or we're not very good at getting them


indeed.

one of the seven? Seas, dwarfs, sins? EDIT - Ah Blakes7 - never was into that, but that follows with Ming....

a roman on liberator - if liberator is an anagram hint, then "Manor" is an anagram of "roman", but why put the "on" there.

unless there is a No Sneezy Manor somewhere under cliff by a shady forest / wood?



Ming the Merciless said:


> I suspect we are in a similar situation to @Aravis clues! If no one has got it by this afternoon, I will put up a different road which someone hopefully will get.


well a better / more obvious clue would be the way to go rather than another road..


----------



## Alex321 (2 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> indeed.
> 
> one of the seven? Seas, dwarfs, sins?
> 
> ...


One of the seven is a reference to "Blakes 7".

And given that Lazybloke above was "on the right lines with one of them" when saying it could be linked to Vila, Tarrant or Avon, and Ming has just said "not Avon", that leaves the other two.

Tarrant seems most likely to me, but there are a few places called Tarrant xxxx (and a villa Tarrant) and I haven't found anything round them yet that looks likely.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

There are stocks and a whipping post in this location.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I suspect we are in a similar situation to @Aravis clues! If no one has got it by this afternoon, I will put up *a different road *which someone hopefully will get.


please don't put up a different road... just different hints as to where we need to look


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2022)

Main St. in Apethorpe?







and the rear view mirror...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Main St. in Apethorpe?
> 
> [placeholder for screenshot]



Yay we have a winner. Over to you.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2022)

Oh bugger!


----------



## T4tomo (2 Feb 2022)

ah the well known fine shade wood and kings cliffe
WTF was the roman blake 7 stuff about @Ming the Merciless ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ah the well known fine shade wood and kings cliffe
> WTF was the roman blake 7 stuff about @Ming the Merciless ?



There is the remains of a Roman Villa in Apethorpe. Another clue could have been that Rowan Atkinson lived there, but that’d be too easy.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2022)

Lets see how quickly this one goes...


----------



## Alex321 (2 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> There is the remains of a Roman Villa in Apethorpe. Another clue could have been that Rowan Atkinson lived there, but that’d be too easy.


That makes sense, but what about needing a boat to go South?

That threw me completely, I was looking for things on eth South coast, or just North of a sizeable lake.


----------



## Aravis (2 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> That makes sense, but what about needing a boat to go South?
> 
> That threw me completely, I was looking for things on eth South coast, or just North of a sizeable lake.


There was something about being "stuck in a rut", which combined with the boat thing suggested, I thought, that it could well be in the area north of Rutland Water. Alas not.

We seemed to have was a scattergun of vague hints which could all have meant a variety of things. My clues, on the other hand, are carefully constructed and accurately targeted. No doubt you'll all have another chance to enjoy them soon...


----------



## Alex321 (2 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> There was something about being "stuck in a rut", which combined with the boat thing suggested, I thought, that it could well be in the area north of Rutland Water. Alas not.


That was indeed one of the places I looked, for just the same reason as you 




Aravis said:


> We seemed to have was a scattergun of vague hints which could all have meant a variety of things. My clues, on the other hand, are carefully constructed and accurately targeted. No doubt you'll all have another chance to enjoy them soon...


Yours tend to be good but rather too cryptic for me


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> That was indeed one of the places I looked ...


Me too... but quickly got side tracked and ended up reading about and listening to The Rutles


----------



## lazybloke (2 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> There was something about being "stuck in a rut", which combined with the boat thing suggested, I thought, that it could well be in the area north of Rutland Water. Alas not.
> 
> We seemed to have was a scattergun of vague hints which could all have meant a variety of things. My clues, on the other hand, are carefully constructed and accurately targeted. No doubt you'll all have another chance to enjoy them soon...


Kicking myself for not spotting the significance of "caught in a rut".

I'd looked (briefly) to the North of Rutland water too (boat and audax clues), but didn't understand the other clues so couldn't narrow the search area. Abandoned Rutland , thinking "Avon" was far more significant. One hell of a blind alley.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> That makes sense, but what about needing a boat to go South?
> 
> That threw me completely, I was looking for things on eth South coast, or just North of a sizeable lake.



That was the wrong way, I’d forgotten Rutland water was north not south. It was a long day on the bike! You’ll notice rut get mentioned a few times.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> We seemed to have was a scattergun of vague hints which could all have meant a variety of things. My clues, on the other hand, are carefully constructed and accurately targeted. No doubt you'll all have another chance to enjoy them soon...



Ha that’s what you think about your clues, but most of them just leave everyone else stumped and scratching their heads. Good job non of us set crossword clues.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> That was the wrong way, I’d forgotten Rutland water was north not south. It was a long day on the bike! You’ll notice rut *got mentioned once, with no reference to land or water*





Ming the Merciless said:


> Your thinking seems to be stuck in a rut, on this fine day are you seeking shade?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> There was something about being "stuck in a rut", which combined with the boat thing suggested, I thought, that it could well be in the area north of Rutland Water. Alas not.
> 
> We seemed to have was a scattergun of vague hints which could all have meant a variety of things. My clues, on the other hand, are carefully constructed and accurately targeted. No doubt you'll all have another chance to enjoy them soon...



I got my north and south mixed up. It was a lomg day on bike. Rutland water is not far to the north.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


>



Now now don’t going misquoting, did you mis the boat reference ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Lets see how quickly this one goes...
> 
> View attachment 629291



A house off to the left and white tops that could be the top of a big tent or Gompa.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2022)

I don't even know what a Gompa is.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I don't even know what a Gompa is.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2022)

Looks like you're in need of a clue...

my road is about four and half thousand miles away from where that photo was likely taken


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Looks like you're in need of a clue...
> 
> my road is about four and half thousand miles away from where that photo was likely taken



Your road is in Spain?


----------



## T4tomo (2 Feb 2022)

They look like fancy gate posts, but that doesn't really help narrow it down. A building with fancy gateposts just over the brow of a hill, potentially near Lancaster but maybe not....


----------



## Alex321 (2 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> They look like fancy gate posts, but that doesn't really help narrow it down. A building with fancy gateposts just over the brow of a hill, potentially near Lancaster but maybe not....


Looks more like the top of a marquee to me. But you could be right.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2022)

All i can say is... one of you Guys is warmer than the other.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Feb 2022)

another day another clue...

Follow the 9th Doctor to the land of the rising sun.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Feb 2022)

The internet informs me that the 9th doctor was Christopher Eccleston


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Feb 2022)

Who?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> The internet informs me that the 9th doctor was Christopher Eccleston



That's right and you have Eccles in the name, but a bit too built up for the road we are trying to find. We have Eccles going east to Japan!


----------



## Alex321 (3 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> That's right and you have Eccles in the name, but a bit too built up for the road we are trying to find. We have Eccles going east to Japan!


Actually, there are at least three places in the UK called Eccleston (all in the Lancashire/Wirral/Fylde area), and several occurrences of Eccleston road/lane/avenue.

Most of these are still a bit built up though for where we are looking. The Eccleston in Chorley looks a bit hopeful, but I can't find anythng right.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Feb 2022)

yes also struggling to find Eccles / Eccleston with electricity pylons to the east (or west of it give the previous north south debacle!)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> yes also struggling to find Eccles / Eccleston with electricity pylons to the east (or west of it give the previous north south debacle!)



There is Doctors lane into one of the Ecclestones but no joy.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Feb 2022)

You've done Great with the 9th Doctor clue. 
...and the rising sun is most definitely not to the west 

One of you Guys mentioned looking for


> ... A building with fancy gateposts just over the brow of a hill ...



That 'hill' didn't exist before seventeen-ninety-four


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> That 'hill' didn't exist before seventeen-ninety-four


WTF - these clues are getting more and more obscure... 



PubMed article said:


> Abstract
> 
> Despite making a substantial contribution to the development of mental health services in colonial Australia, until now the story of Dr Patrick Hill's (1794-1852) life has been overlooked by historians. This paper reviews primary sources including clinical notes, patient lists, letters, government documents and newspaper articles which reveal that Dr Hill was a dedicated physician who played a vital role in the development of Australian mental healthcare. He was held in such esteem that by the time of his sudden death in 1852 he had been elevated to the most senior medical office in New South Wales. Dr Hill's career serves to exemplify how the local practice of individual colonial doctors helped build the reputation of medicine in the modern era.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

Aargh - another day bites the dust... 

I'm not sure what the 1794 was, but *HERE* (at last) is the road!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

The pub was built in 1798 and the Lancaster canal there in 1800. Maybe the road was built in 1794?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

I didn't pick up on the capital G*** in "one of you Guys"... Guys Thatched Hamlet! 



*** Which was particularly daft because I _DID _notice the one in Great (Eccleston)!


----------



## T4tomo (4 Feb 2022)

Who would have thought there were so many ....Ecclestons. I did think the other ones were a bit far south, and annoyed I didn't see Great Eccleston when looking for electric pilons....


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2022)

I was wondering where you'd been hiding Colin!

Work began on the northern end of the Lancaster canal in 1792ish and bridge work (particularly the lune aqueduct) began in 1794 according to Wiki, so I picked that year for this 'hill' which is in fact the rise to a canal bridge.  Dunno where you got 1800 from?

I figured that along with looking east of Eccleston, and the pylons, putting the canal into the equation would help narrow it down even further.

I don't think anyone picked up on Guys, first dropped on Wednesday afternoon... "All i can say is... one of you Guys is warmer than the other." when whatsisface mentioned the top of a marquee


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Who would have thought there were so many ....Ecclestons. I did think the other ones were a bit far south, *and annoyed I didn't see Great Eccleston *when looking for electric pilons....


That was the obvious one on a zoomed out map of the area...







I figured you'd have all gone directly to the one nearest to Lancaster


----------



## T4tomo (4 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I don't think anyone picked up on Guys, first dropped on Wednesday afternoon... "All i can say is... one of you Guys is warmer than the other." when whatsisface mentioned the top of a marquee


that is true, but I don't think OS have come up with a map symbol for oversized table umbrellas


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Aargh - another day bites the dust...
> 
> I'm not sure what the 1794 was, but *HERE* (at last) is the road!
> 
> View attachment 629523



Looking too far south for me, to the east of one of the other Ecclestones


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> that is true, but I don't think OS have come up with a map symbol for oversized table umbrellas


No but _*Guy's* Thatched Hamlet_ is quite clear on GG maps


----------



## Aravis (4 Feb 2022)

There was something about following the ninth doctor, so I was looking for Tennents.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

Ok - here is my next one then...






I think you should find it pretty straightforward. If I am wrong and it takes you longer than expected, here is some background music to entertain you...


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2022)

Would _going back to my roots_ be a clue that the road is in the midlands rather than yorks/lancs?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Would _going back to my roots_ be a clue that the road is in the midlands rather than yorks/lancs?


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2022)

The Lamont Dozier original is better.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> The Lamont Dozier original is better.


I just grabbed the first one I could find!

Just for you...


----------



## T4tomo (4 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Would _going back to my roots_ be a clue that the road is in the midlands rather than yorks/lancs?


either that or the car is streetview is the one he learnt to drive in....


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> either that or the car is streetview is the one he learnt to drive in....


I don't think they had indicators back then 

(sorry, not sorry)


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2022)

The tracks seem to merge down to one to go under the bridge. If that's the case then it's quite a small branch line I would have thought. Not that I have any specialist railway knowledge.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> either that or the car is streetview is the one he learnt to drive in....


I never learned to drive, so _that_ option is wrong!


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> The tracks seem to merge down to one to go under the bridge. If that's the case then it's quite a small branch line I would have thought. Not that I have any specialist railway knowledge.


Me neither but i'm thinking single track branch line that doubles up for a short section... and i'm hoping it'll stand out a mile on a map like this.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Me neither but i'm thinking single track branch line that doubles up for a short section... and i'm hoping it'll stand out a mile on a map like this.


Socialists would eventually find that map very useful, but Tories wouldn't!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

On closer inspection... Downtrodden socialists!


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Feb 2022)

@ColinJ A local one - Common Lane, Kenilworth.

https://www.google.com/maps/@52.355...4!1s3iYzGgjSEGQF7_ezPqfNHQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

I thought it was the Stoneleigh Road bridge on first sight. For those that care Kenilworth got a station again a few years ago, they promptly put in a bus replacement service due to staff shortages due to Covid - it reopens soon.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> That was the obvious one on a zoomed out map of the area...
> 
> View attachment 629530
> 
> ...


Being a son of North Lancs I immediately assumed it would be Great Eccleston. But the "Land of the Rising Sun" clue had me stumped (who knew there was a Japanese Garden in Preston?)


----------



## Aravis (4 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Me neither but i'm thinking single track branch line that doubles up for a short section... and i'm hoping it'll stand out a mile on a map like this.


It was the last version of the old 1-inch OS series that showed the difference most clearly, as here:







Taken from a 1960 map. Quite apart from the railway lines themselves, I think we've lost something quite valuable. In earlier editions the difference between single and multiple track wasn't quite so clear to my eyes, but you do get used to it. This is from 1946, when Tavistock was served by both the Southern Railway and the Great Western:






Had I looked properly at @ColinJ's picture before hunting out my old maps I would probably have won the race. 



Dogtrousers said:


> The tracks seem to merge down to one to go under the bridge. If that's the case then it's quite a small branch line I would have thought. Not that I have any specialist railway knowledge.



On early 1:50,000 maps the line from Leamington to Coventry was shown as a mineral line, so when my train ran along it on one of my early trips to Warwick University I was more than a little surprised.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2022)

Here's what the bridge in question looks like on a modern OS map




And on this 1842 map https://maps.nls.uk/view/101585212 which is much clearer


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> There was something about following the ninth doctor, so I was looking for Tennents.



You were in Scotland then?


----------



## Aravis (4 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Here's what the bridge in question looks like on a modern OS map
> 
> And on this 1842 map https://maps.nls.uk/view/101585212 which is much clearer


So the 1:25,000 does still differentiate between single and multiple tracks! That's something I hadn't registered, and it's good to know.

Having looked at the aerial view, the double track section in Kenilworth seems to finish roughly at the bottom of the bit you've extracted, so no more than a few hundred yards, but I'd've thought that was enough for OS to show it.



Ming the Merciless said:


> You were in Scotland then?


Deliberate misspelling of _Tennant. _A one-track mind I suppose.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Being a son of North Lancs I immediately assumed it would be Great Eccleston. But the "Land of the Rising Sun" clue had me stumped (who knew there was a Japanese Garden in Preston?)


I assumed that it meant it was where the sun rises relative to Great Eccleston so I headed east and soon found what I was looking for.

Ah - I knew that I had mentioned that railway bridge before on the forum...!


ColinJ said:


> When I were a very young lad (still a baby), my father nearly killed me with a steam train... It instantly put me off them!





Paulus said:


> Tell us more.





Globalti said:


> What happened Colin? Did your Dad tie you to the rails in despair at your behaviour?





ColinJ said:


> Thinking about it ... We don't recall experiences from babyhood. I was born down the road from the railway line and we moved when I was very young so I must actually have been 2-3 years old.
> 
> I remembered that I have mentioned this experience before on CC...
> 
> ...





Milkfloat said:


> @ColinJ A local one - Common Lane, Kenilworth.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@52.355...4!1s3iYzGgjSEGQF7_ezPqfNHQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> 
> I thought it was the Stoneleigh Road bridge on first sight. For those that care Kenilworth got a station again a few years ago, they promptly put in a bus replacement service due to staff shortages due to Covid - it reopens soon.


Well done. If nobody had got it by the time I got back from the shops, my second musical clue was this...



(I was born next to the Common and have mentioned that on the forum before!)


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

Oh yes - your turn, @Milkfloat!


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Feb 2022)

All that was far too complicated to me - I just recognised it 

Seeing as @ColinJ went back to his roots, I will too. I suspect this will go very quickly


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

Just noticed... Jarvis had a screw loose in that video...


----------



## Aravis (4 Feb 2022)

Reculver Lane and towers, Herne Bay:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.3...4!1s6l0Q8LX8iM-NtJyTWNkwdA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> Reculver Lane and towers, Herne Bay:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.3...4!1s6l0Q8LX8iM-NtJyTWNkwdA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> View attachment 629565


Far too easy  If you have seen those towers you would remember them.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I assumed that it meant it was where the sun rises relative to Great Eccleston so I headed east and soon found what I was looking for.
> ...


Thankfully my clues weren't as merciless as some


----------



## Aravis (4 Feb 2022)

I didn't actually know it, but for once googling what I could see - _ruined abbey square towers_ - took me straight there.

I shall now lift the lid on the next one:


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> ...
> 
> I shall now *lift the lid* on the next one:
> 
> View attachment 629571


Is that a clue?

I've looked all over the uk for a Topoffton but can't find one


----------



## Aravis (4 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Is that a clue?


It does contain a hint, a little flower.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> It does contain a hint, a little flower.


I suspect a small river or stream, rather than a daisy or buttercup!


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> ...
> And on this 1842 map https://maps.nls.uk/view/101585212 which is much clearer
> View attachment 629558


The annoying thing is I looked at that very junction on the old map and dismissed it due to the fork heading north.



Aravis said:


> ...
> 
> I shall now lift the lid on the next one:
> 
> View attachment 629571


This being a cycling forum, I'm wondering if this hill is on one of those epic climbs that some cycling types like to endure?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2022)

Yay!





_*HERE*_.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Feb 2022)

bugger!





It was your clue that led me to it Colin 

I looked at rivers in Devon, found the Lyd... the wiki page for that directed me to another Lyd, which led me to Lydney... alas, too late.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> bugger!
> 
> View attachment 629772
> 
> ...


I only just got round to checking, so I literally beat you by a minute or so!

I started on the OS map at Gloucester. I thought the building and wall stonework looked vaguely Welsh so I looked in the direction of Wales. I had never heard of Lydney but as soon as I saw that I looked for the river, found the Lyd, got a rush of excitement, then immediately spotted that distinctive bend. I fired up Street View, and there it was!


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Feb 2022)

Yep, the bend stood out a mile!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2022)

I've got another one lined up, which hopefully I have not posted before. I'll give @Aravis a chance to look in first.


----------



## Aravis (5 Feb 2022)

I'm around, @ColinJ. Having seen a bit of activity on the thread I was trying to find a good anagram of "Forest of Dean" with no success whatsoever. Then I saw I'd been rescued.

Well done - that was pretty much the trail I hoped someone would find. Notice that the hill climbs up to a part of the town called Primrose Hill, so there was a proper flower (well, the name anyway) in the picture as well.

I lived in Lydney for about 15 years and I still take my car back to the garage I know. I had to pay them a visit last week and took the chance to get a few local road pictures, and this was easily the best.

Bring it on Colin!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2022)

Here you go...







If you've been up or down it you will definitely remember it. It is a very hard climb, and a very scary descent unless you have fat tyres, good brakes, and the surface is clean and dry!


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2022)

Cotton Famine Road?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Cotton Famine Road?


No, but that was a good guess. *SOME INFO*. I was going to say that Street View wouldn't feature the Cotton Famine Road (a.k.a. Rooley Moor Road) but it _does _because it is on the Pennine Bridleway. I suspect that someone shot it on 'rambler-cam'.

I'll see how this goes. If I have to, I will probably just give a few hints rather than cryptic clues.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Feb 2022)

isn't a cryptic clue just a hint we don't understand?


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Feb 2022)

Ride Holme!







not called Ride Home  ... somewhere near hebden bridge though... gotta got out, gonna pass!


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2022)

We'll, when I find out where it is, its name will go on the list ... of places where I intend never to ride a bike!

Edit. Its on the list


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 629782
> 
> ...



It’s certainly easy to find on search engines, but not easy to find exact lane


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2022)

You have clearly both found the right lane. The winner is (s)he who posts the Street View link!

Ming's photo really does show its true nature. I went down it on my CX bike once and soon realised that I was going way too fast. The trouble was that the damn cobbles were wet and covered in leaves... Much very scary fishtailing of the bike!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2022)

Ok, here is a cryptic clue: At the top I got my gun ready to play Russian Roulette!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2022)

Got it!






Dropped pin
https://goo.gl/maps/WNxMxVU3DL65Wxqk6


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2022)

Not due to clue. Just started working through likely lanes south of Hebden having had no luck to the north.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Not due to clue. Just started working through likely lanes south of Hebden having had no luck to the north.


I was thinking Russian Roulette - 'one in the chamber' - me in Old Chamber...

Yeah - a crap clue! 

Your turn.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2022)

Ok, here you go. A rain shower had just passed and we had this fantastic light.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Feb 2022)

Looking at the shadow it's either early in the morning, late in the evening or a winter ride... 

I'm guessing the latter so the camera is pointing west?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Looking at the shadow it's either early in the morning, late in the evening or a winter ride...
> 
> I'm guessing the latter so the camera is pointing west?



It’s not winter


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Feb 2022)

Ah, so the camera is pointing south!


(or north)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Ah, so the camera is pointing south!
> 
> 
> (or north)



One of those is right


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Feb 2022)

B709 heading south on the Berrybush climb.







Camera is pointing north east.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Feb 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> B709 heading south on the Berrybush climb.
> 
> View attachment 629963
> 
> ...



We have a winner. Over to you.


----------



## Aravis (7 Feb 2022)

@Mr Celine


----------



## Mr Celine (7 Feb 2022)

They say this road is an enjoyable excursion for stags.


----------



## Aravis (7 Feb 2022)

Is this it?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Feb 2022)

Is this it?


----------



## Mr Celine (7 Feb 2022)

@Aravis 0/10, @Ming the Merciless 2/10.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2022)

Is it anywhere near here...?


----------



## Tribansman (7 Feb 2022)

Ok I'll join in! Here....?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Feb 2022)

Enjoyable excursion = safari? For a stag = Deer safari?


----------



## T4tomo (8 Feb 2022)

They've built a few houses on it?






Buck something is another possibility, seeing as Deer only got 2/10!


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Buck something is another possibility, seeing as Deer only got 2/10!


That was a rather arbitrary scoring system. How about if it was wordle?

@Ming the Merciless 's first guess was worth 3 greens and 3 yellows
@T4tomo 's guess was worth 2 greens and 4 yellows.
@Aravis 's guess was worth 5 yellows
@Tribansman 's guess was worth 5 yellows

It would be too easy if I told you all which letters were correct. 

The first clue only gives the name of the road. At the location wear a helmet, but not a cycling one as there appears to have been a sniper around.


----------



## swansonj (8 Feb 2022)

I would just like to promise you all that, in the vanishingly unlikely event whereby I ever win a round and get to publish another photo of my own, and in the also unlikely event that it doesn't get recognised in the first five minutes, any clues I give you will be strictly related to geography and not remotely cryptic😀


----------



## T4tomo (8 Feb 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> It would be too easy if I told you all which letters were correct.


well if there is 6 correct from Red Deer Road, at least 4 letters are R's D's or E's


----------



## T4tomo (8 Feb 2022)

scotland?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> scotland?


Should we change the rules and say that if no progress is made within a reasonable time (say, 2 days?) after other clues are given, the OP should state the country, and if there is still no progress, eventually the county?


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2022)

Buckhurst Hill area?


----------



## T4tomo (9 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Should we change the rules and say that if no progress is made within a reasonable time (say, 2 days?) after other clues are given, the OP should state the country, and if there is still no progress, eventually the county?


common decency should work that way!

Having a clue the road is hard, because if your stabs in the dark don't appear on google maps search. the level of detail required to scan road names is so zoomed in its very tricky to make much progress unless you have an idea which region you need to be in.


----------



## OldShep (9 Feb 2022)

I’ve not visited for a few days and haven’t a clue about this current one.
Would just like to say I was going to get the last one as definitely S Scotland when I saw the dyke


----------



## Mr Celine (9 Feb 2022)

The road you're looking for sounds like an expensive one.

It's correctly named on OS maps but not consistently on Google Maps.

The location is north of the wall, near a house named on OS maps, where the name suggests events took a sinister turn. (Unlike our road).


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Should we change the rules and say that if no progress is made within a reasonable time (say, 2 days?) after other clues are given, the OP should state *the country*, and if there is still no progress, eventually* the county*?


people suss that out in a couple of minutes with my entries


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Feb 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> The road you're looking for sounds like an expensive one.
> 
> It's correctly named on OS maps but not consistently on Google Maps.
> 
> *The location is north of the wall,* near a house named on OS maps, where the name suggests events took a sinister turn. (Unlike our road).


So possibly not in the Scottish border region? Which is where I've been looking so far.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Feb 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> The road you're looking for sounds like an expensive one.


Yes deer, dear!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2022)

Found it


----------



## Willd (9 Feb 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> The location is north of the wall, near a house named on OS maps, where the name suggests events took a sinister turn.


Cockburn East


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> The road you're looking for sounds like an expensive one.
> 
> It's correctly named on OS maps but not consistently on Google Maps.
> 
> The location is north of the wall, near a house named on OS maps, where the name suggests events took a sinister turn. (Unlike our road).



Sinister is another word for left.


----------



## swansonj (9 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Sinister is another word for left.


... and also for the effect this thread is having on my sanity...


----------



## Mr Celine (9 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Sinister is another word for left.


Not just in English...


----------



## Alex321 (9 Feb 2022)

There is the Roman road of Dere Street which is North of the wall, but that is all now the A68, and the road in the image here is not the A68.


----------



## Mr Celine (9 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> There is the Roman road of Dere Street which is North of the wall, but that is all now the A68, and the road in the image here is not the A68.


Deer's treat went as far as Veluniate (Crammond) on the Forth and beyond Northumberland very little is under the A68.
Have a closer look at a 1:50000 map.


----------



## Aravis (9 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Should we change the rules and say that if no progress is made within a reasonable time (say, 2 days?) after other clues are given, the OP should state the country, and if there is still no progress, eventually the county?


I'm not sure there's a need for additional rules like this. Endless variety is one of the features of this thread, not least in the way clues are constructed. Quite naturally some take longer to solve than others.

There was one I posted back on page 38 when I thought the reason it wasn't being solved had to be that no-one was looking, so I let it run. At that time the thread had been running for about 2½ years, and a couple of months later everything came back to life. Less than two years later we're on page 330, so we must be doing something right.

As a setter I always hope the picture creates interest and is solved reasonably quickly. A few angst-ridden posts always add to the entertainment. Judging when you've offered enough help for the time being becomes much trickier when there's silence, so perhaps there's an equal onus on those who are searching to keep the theories coming.

Of course if I really think I'm onto something I keep that well to myself.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2022)

Looking closer


----------



## Aravis (9 Feb 2022)

This is the actual spot:







https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.4...4!1scquEJhT6gf3BoIiSU_Ca8A!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> I'm not sure there's a need for additional rules like this. Endless variety is one of the features of this thread, not least in the way clues are constructed. Quite naturally some take longer to solve than others.



Fair enough.

I would prefer to avoid an early 20 questions approach to finding the answer though. "That dry stone wall looks like it is in West Yorkshire?" seems ok, but "Is it England" [yes], "Is it northern England? [yes]", "Is it Yorkshire? [yes]", "South?" [no], "North?" [no], "West?" [yes], "Within 8 km of Leeds railway station?"... I'd not be keen on.


----------



## Mr Celine (9 Feb 2022)

@Aravis has it spot on but @Ming the Merciless is only a matter of a hundred Roman paces south and he got there 10 minutes earlier so I think he's the winner.

This short stretch of on-road Dere Street is very Roman - straight but very steep.


----------



## Aravis (9 Feb 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> @Aravis has it spot on but @Ming the Merciless is only a matter of a hundred Roman paces south and he got there 10 minutes earlier so I think he's the winner.
> 
> This short stretch of on-road Dere Street is very Roman - straight but very steep.


Your decision, but I disagree. It is impossible to match Ming's view with your picture, so it doesn't demonstrate that the correct road has been found. I'm not even sure it was being offered as a solution - it looks more like a "it must be this road but I can't quite find the spot" kind of post.

Make it a good one, @Ming the Merciless. You'll get my next one soon enough.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Feb 2022)

Dere street / deer's treat was a good clue in itself, but where the road is marked as Roman Road on street view its a bit of a shoot one....


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2022)

I found Dere St but the bit I found was in England, so I skipped it. I normally post my theories on here in the hope of moving things along quickly, but I actually dismissed that one as being too far fetched. Doh.


----------



## Mr Celine (10 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Dere street / deer's treat was a good clue in itself, but where the road is marked as Roman Road on street view its a bit of a shoot one....


Dere Street is 226 miles long https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dere_Street so it needed a second clue for the actual location.
The sniper clue referred to the name 'Shotheids'.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2022)

Here we go, no Romans in view


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Should we change the rules and say that if no progress is made within a reasonable time (say, 2 days?) after other clues are given, the OP should state the country, and if there is still no progress, eventually the county?


I don't like complicating things with extra rules, but I think that if it hasn't gone after a day or so then it would be jolly nice if the setter started providing unambiguous information, rather than clues. A kind of honour system rather than rules.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

I suppose 'rules' was the wrong choice of word. Something more like "_It would be jolly nice if the setter started providing unambiguous information..._"


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I suppose 'rules' was the wrong choice of word. Something more like "_It would be jolly nice if the setter started providing unambiguous information..._"


I'm a great fan of the Sergeant Wilson approach. "Would you mind awfully ..."


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Here we go, no Romans in view


Looks limestoney. Could be the Cotswolds. Romans were quite active in that area, however. So perhaps they're hiding.

Nice distinctive tower.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Looks limestoney. Could be the Cotswolds.


I thought it looked like sandstone,so one of us is wrong!

Its vaguely similar to Hemsley, but it isnt there.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I thought it looked like sandstone,so one of us is wrong!


Or both. 

My money is on me being wrong.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Feb 2022)

Northamptonshire?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Looks limestoney. Could be the Cotswolds.


I thought it looked like yellow Cotswold stone. I didn't realise that that is a form of limestone. I'm used to the grey type in the Yorkshire Dales.



T4tomo said:


> I thought it looked like sandstone,so one of us is wrong!


Any sandstone I have seen is a more pinky brown colour. Coventry still has a few old sandstone buildings left in the city centre, which escaped being *Coventrated *in 1940. For example...


----------



## Aravis (10 Feb 2022)

Park Road, Chipping Campden. Definitely Cotswold!
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...4!1sWQBku_t4xKWc6rS8ZPHPrA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> Park Road, Chipping Campden. *Definitely Cotswold*
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...4!1sWQBku_t4xKWc6rS8ZPHPrA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Wooo hoo!

Gold star for me! Take that, @T4tomo !


----------



## T4tomo (10 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> Park Road, Chipping Campden. Definitely Cotswold!
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...4!1sWQBku_t4xKWc6rS8ZPHPrA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> View attachment 630402


Oh FFS I knew it looked familiar, I stayed at the Volunteer Inn (beer garden sign just about visible) after a wedding about 3 years ago!!

@ColinJ "not pink" sandstone, for reference








Dogtrousers said:


> Gold star for me! Take that, @T4tomo !


up and at 'em DogT well spotted. it is, now I look, that typical cotswold small stones.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

I have cycled through Chipping Camden a couple of times, but all I can remember is that distinctive stone. I would probably have eventually taken a look there if nobody had identified the road by then.


----------



## figbat (10 Feb 2022)

A real limestone enthusiast can place Cotswold stone by its colour - it varies in hue across the region. I had it pegged as Cotswolds and it looked kind of familiar so I am not surprised by the location, having been through there a few times.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

figbat said:


> A real limestone enthusiast can place Cotswold stone by its colour - it varies in hue across the region.


_*Interesting!*_


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2022)

I cycled within a couple of miles of Chipping Campden on May 29 last year. So close. I would surely have recognised it if we'd gone that way.  Maybe.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I cycled within a couple of miles of Chipping Campden on May 29 last year. So close. I would surely have recognised it if we'd gone that way.  Maybe.


I felt the same about the recent Lydney one. Rode through Lydney last summer, but not up that road.


----------



## Aravis (10 Feb 2022)

figbat said:


> A real limestone enthusiast can place Cotswold stone by its colour - it varies in hue across the region. I had it pegged as Cotswolds and it looked kind of familiar so I am not surprised by the location, having been through there a few times.


Believe it or not, that's exactly what I did. I had to remind myself where the honey-coloured stone is predominant (good old Wikipedia) and after that Chipping Campden looked a likely suspect. Like everyone else it seems, I rode through CC a couple of years ago, but couldn't have recognised it.

Here's the next one. You may find it easier once your worn latches have been replaced:


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2022)

As Cotswold-spotter-in-chief I can definitely say "Not the Cotswolds"


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2022)

Worn latches is an anagram of Charles Town. Just sayin.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Worn latches is an anagram of Charles Town. Just sayin.


i'd spotted that, but it doesn't look like cornwall or fife


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> i'd spotted that, but it doesn't look like cornwall or fife


It's also an anagram of slow chanter. So maybe there's a ruined abbey nearby. Or a bagpipe school


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Feb 2022)

I was thinking it looked Scottish lower highlands-ish


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> Park Road, Chipping Campden. Definitely Cotswold!
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...4!1sWQBku_t4xKWc6rS8ZPHPrA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> View attachment 630402



Spot on. It was during the Poor Student audax in January 2020. Must head out for more bike rides, seems mine get answered whilst I’m riding.


----------



## Aravis (10 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Spot on. It was during the Poor Student audax in January 2020. Must head out for more bike rides, seems mine get answered whilst I’m riding.


Thanks - and apologies for not waiting. There were so many posts I kinda assumed one of them would be from you. 



Dogtrousers said:


> It's also an anagram of slow chanter. So maybe there's a ruined abbey nearby. Or a bagpipe school


Srsly which of your suggestions do you think it's more likely that I'm trying to communicate?

🤴


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2022)

The hills have a Welsh look about them. The foreground looks possibly tidal.


----------



## Aravis (10 Feb 2022)

Perhaps the most helpful thing I can do at the moment is point out that Wikipedia lists 14 places in the UK with the same name ... just sayin'.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2022)

Charlestown , Gairloch and it’s the Old Inn? Mountains behind look to have right features.


----------



## Aravis (10 Feb 2022)

Exactly right @Ming the Merciless. If you pull back a bit to the main road you can see the match and the extent of the post-1965 changes very clearly:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@57.7...4!1snKu6eqBQ9oqu0PZJBDYQjw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192






One puzzling thing is that the stone bridge in the centre of the picture is now far to narrow ever to have carried the road. One feels it must have been rebuild using the original stone. When I rode this way in 1983 I was in the middle of an argument with one of my companions, so I can remember what the road layout was like then.

Onwards!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2022)

Here we go, you won’t find a knee on Streetview.


----------



## Aravis (10 Feb 2022)

I don't think we've much chance without the knee.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2022)

Is it Kneebworth?


----------



## BrumJim (10 Feb 2022)

Big sky. Cambridgeshire?


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Feb 2022)

The wind turbine will be marked on the OS map

edit... or on this renewable energy map (just turn off everything that isn't wind)


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Big sky. Cambridgeshire?



Yes


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> The wind turbine will be marked on the OS map
> 
> edit... or on this renewable energy map (just turn off everything that isn't wind)



Yep, that’s the second clue


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Feb 2022)

You are heading to a place that for much of its history was an Island.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Feb 2022)

OK, near Ely then.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Feb 2022)

BrumJim said:


> OK, near Ely then.



Much of fens towns were islands before they were drained, Ely is but one example.


----------



## Alex321 (11 Feb 2022)

BrumJim said:


> OK, near Ely then.


Must admit, that was my first thought, but I can't find anything near Ely.

Then as Ming says, many other fenland towns/villages were once islands, t's just the best known..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Feb 2022)

The picture was taken in the morning.


----------



## Mr Celine (12 Feb 2022)

The old islands show up well on LIDAR surveys, which capture small differences in elevation. These are now available on the NLS site 
https://maps.nls.uk/index.html
This is part of Cambridgeshire side by side with an OS map -




I would suggest looking around the green areas. 

As an aside, the scottish LIDAR surveys have only recently been added and poring over these recently inspired my Dere Street entry. The Scottish part of the survey has been processed to give shading from three different directions in blue, red and yellow, which helps pick out small features. The English one above is only shaded in one direction in green. 
Below is a zoomed in part of Dere Street a couple of miles south of my entry, where it is only a faint track across moorland. Not only does the road show up well, but the small quarry pits at the side of the road from where the stone and gravel used to build it was dug still show up clearly after nearly 2000 years.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Feb 2022)

Can you post that in the 'maps' thread @Mr Celine ...otherwise I'll never find it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Feb 2022)

The road will take you to a market town.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Feb 2022)

with all the clues given, this should be easy...

*Cambridgeshire
unfenced road*... appears to be generally more than 4 meters wide (so dashed amber rather than yellow, orange or red on an OS map... or maybe not )
*RH Bend*... with side road/track on the left
*Wind turbine* (either solitary or part of a farm)
headed to a *market town* that used to be an island (there's only seven listed in Cambs on wikipedia, but it's not been stated that the market town is in Cambs)
photo taken in the morning... so is the camera pointing northish? (I can never work these out)






...plus those distant trees.

so many things that should stand out a mile on an OS map.

But I'm still stumped!


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> headed to a *market town* that used to be an island (there's only seven listed in Cambs on wikipedia, but it's not been stated that the market town is in Cambs)


I was pondering Downham *Market, *which is just outside Cambridgeshire. Roads from March (in Cambs) to DM pass through an area with plenty of wind turbines. I found plenty of almost-but-not-quite bits of road. I have no idea whether any of those places used to be islands.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2022)

Market town is in Cambridgeshire


----------



## robjh (13 Feb 2022)

I ride up through the Fens quite a bit and I've still no idea where it is. From the look of the road I would start with the A roads, then try the B's but nothing below that. March or Wisbech area?


----------



## Aravis (13 Feb 2022)

I've been hunting avidly along the LEL route, thinking that must be the key.

Absence of roadside cables looked possibly distinctive. Then suddenly something clicked into place. The B1050 Chatteris Road heading north:







https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.4...4!1sTsfa-eS_Sq02u0d5zkgFag!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Feb 2022)

I've looked at that very road, and those two turbines and still didn't see it! 

OT, but I'm not convinced that the lane to the left is what GG maps claims it to be...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> I've been hunting avidly along the LEL route, thinking that must be the key.
> 
> Absence of roadside cables looked possibly distinctive. Then suddenly something clicked into place. The B1050 Chatteris Road heading north:
> 
> ...



You wanted the Fenland Friends 600 route 😁 , photo from the 2019 event.

We have a winner, over to you.


----------



## Aravis (13 Feb 2022)

Another fine view of bonniest Great Britain. Notable vegetation nearby?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2022)

That looks familiar! 

(Off to check... Probably VERY wrong though!)


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2022)

I'm going to say looking south along the B8035 on the west coast of Mull, just south from Samalan Island?

I haven't found the exact spot but it looks very similar.

If so, then I think that I may have posted somewhere on the same road a few years ago?


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That looks familiar!
> 
> (Off to check... Probably VERY wrong though!)


I've done exactly the same thing i did with your cobbled road near Hebden... I've found a matching photo but not the location other than the general area.

Edit... it looked like Skye so a quick image search...


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Feb 2022)

The A 855 on Skye

https://www.google.com/maps/@57.681...4!1sXJVwqVLWcGMdhNQZcOEg5Q!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2022)

I think I am wrong but I bet it is an island nearby... Going to look at Skye next.

PS Ha ha beaten to it!


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I think I am wrong but I bet it is an island nearby... Going to look at Skye next.
> 
> PS Ha ha beaten to it!


It's not a very convincing streetview shot but i'm sure that's it... the Duntolm Viewpoint I think


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> It's not a very convincing streetview shot but i'm sure that's it... the Duntolm Viewpoint I think


If you zoom in you can see the road snaking up the hillside in the distance - which confirms it to me!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2022)

Not to mention the same vertical cliff face with the rockfall below!


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Feb 2022)

If it's OK with @Aravis who's yet to confirm the road, and @ColinJ who created this game, and @potsy who misunderstood the rules a while back... I'd like his post to be the next 'name that road' challenge.



potsy said:


> From today..


edit...





and


----------



## Aravis (13 Feb 2022)

Great call @MontyVeda.

You didn't need the clue then? 🦸‍♀️🤴


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> Great call @MontyVeda.
> 
> You didn't need the clue then? 🦸‍♀️🤴


you're gonna have to explain that one 

I guess we're also going to have to wait for @potsy to agree that his road (above) is the next challenge, otherwise i'll have to post one of my own.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> You didn't need the clue then? 🦸‍♀️🤴


I was just looking at the OS map and feeling very thick! 

I'm still going to think about it, while also trying to identify the snow road in potsy's pics.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2022)

I too thought it was Skye as the crag has near identical rock to the sea cliffs I’ve climbed near Staffin. I hadn’t got as far as looking.


----------



## potsy (13 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> If it's OK with @Aravis who's yet to confirm the road, and @ColinJ who created this game, and @potsy who misunderstood the rules a while back... I'd like his post to be the next 'name that road' challenge.
> 
> 
> edit...
> ...


Wow, that means I'll have to not only read the rules but double check just where the hell I was that day


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2022)

Well, my guesstimate is that it is at 250-300 m above sea level. I also guess that @potsy drove up there and went for a stroll so it probably wasn't too far from Stockport. That looks like some kind of layby. So I suggest that we look for parking areas on moderately high main road summits heading into the Peak District.

Alternatively - I am completely wrong and it is something else, somewhere else!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Feb 2022)

Saw the pic, thought "Cat and Fiddle but must be further North 'cos it's not that cold today". Then I saw the date. 

I think Bull Hill Lane off the Cat. Off to check street view...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Saw the pic, thought "Cat and Fiddle but must be further North 'cos it's not that cold today". Then I saw the date.
> 
> I think Bull Hill Lane off the Cat. Off to check street view...


I reckon you are right!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Feb 2022)

Yup, taken by the blue car, I think?

Can't get a screenshot to work for since reason.

A537
https://maps.app.goo.gl/t38qgNzWvzG5Jzkt8


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Feb 2022)

I'll be offline for a bit shortly, so if I am right, can I pass the baton back to @MontyVeda who should have had this one by rights


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2022)

It is at 306 m so I am chuffed with that. I can see the road name sign with snow on it in the photo. As for the 'layby' - the blue signs actually warn that people parking there will be prosecuted!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2022)

Ha I was just working my way down from the Cat and Fiddle….


----------



## potsy (13 Feb 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Saw the pic, thought "Cat and Fiddle but must be further North 'cos it's not that cold today". Then I saw the date.
> 
> I think Bull Hill Lane off the Cat. Off to check street view...


Spot on! 
Well done 

We had walked from Tegg's Nose reservoir and set off in relatively decent conditions, 6.5 miles later and we were all freezing 

The walk up Bull Hill Lane was particularly brutal with sideways snow and a bitterly cold wind to contend with, all part of then fun of being a serious hiker


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Feb 2022)

We've cycled up Bull Hill Lane on the tandem. Now *that* was brutal!

Over to @MontyVeda for the next one if that's ok.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Feb 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> We've cycled up Bull Hill Lane on the tandem. Now *that* was brutal!
> 
> Over to @MontyVeda for the next one if that's ok.


There are two roads connecting Rainow Road with the Cat and Fiddle; Bull Hill Lane and Cliff Lane. They are equally unpleasant going up and not much fun going down


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Feb 2022)

Oh Bugger... you mean i've still got to think of a road 

give me half an hour.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Feb 2022)

OK, try this one...


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Feb 2022)

No takers? 

Need a clue?

It's in the North West


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> No takers?
> 
> Need a clue?
> 
> It's in the North West


It looks very flat. Seeing that your location is Lancaster ... the little city, I'm going to have a stab at the flat bit that sits behind Blackpool where the river Wyre is. I've done a few sample roads there and it looks similar.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> No takers?
> 
> Need a clue?
> 
> It's in the North West


I bloody well hoped so, because I have spent a couple of hours looking at my OS map and Streetview out your way! (I am assuming NW _ENGLAND_!)

In 2 days time I find it is even more NW than that...


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I bloody well hoped so, because I have spent a couple of hours looking at my OS map and Streetview out your way! (I am assuming NW _ENGLAND_!)
> 
> In 2 days time I find it is even more NW than that...


Imagine your disappointment if it turns out to be north west Wales! (it isn't)


----------



## Alex321 (15 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Imagine your disappointment if it turns out to be north west Wales! (it isn't)


There aren't too many places that flat in NW Wales


----------



## Aravis (15 Feb 2022)

I don't think it's completely flat. It looks to me as though the road rises quite sharply as it approaches the house, and there appears to be some elevated ground behind the house on the right. Certainly not a fenlike landscape, more gently rolling.

The junction on the left looks a bit wide if it's just for the little road heading towards the farm, so maybe there's another road coming in from the left making it a crossroads of sorts.

Other than "probably Lancashire, north of Preston" I don't have any real idea. It's all too vague for a concentrated search so far...


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> I don't think it's completely flat. It looks to me as though the road rises quite sharply as it approaches the house, and there appears to be some elevated ground behind the house on the right. Certainly not a fenlike landscape, more gently rolling.
> 
> The junction on the left looks a bit wide if it's just for the little road heading towards the farm, so maybe there's another road coming in from the left making it a crossroads of sorts.
> 
> Other than "probably Lancashire, north of Preston" I don't have any real idea. It's all too vague for a concentrated search so far...


I have been searching quite hard in that area but so far haven't spotted it.

I did wonder whether @MontyVeda might have sneakily gone south of Preston nearer to the 'other Eccleston', but I couldn't find it there either.

PS We can't see pylons/power cables so certain areas of the Fylde/Wyre can be eliminated.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Feb 2022)

nickyboy said:


> There are two roads connecting Rainow Road with the Cat and Fiddle; Bull Hill Lane and Cliff Lane. They are equally unpleasant going up and not much fun going down



Cliff Lane is a favourite of mine, not sure why, maybe it's the emergence from the sunken lane into the open countryside. But only going up, unless repaired recently the gullies are eroded and very dangerous on descent IMO.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2022)

Roof looks a bit octagonal, but that may be an illusion. That led me to Lathom House, but no joy.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Roof looks a bit octagonal, but that may be an illusion. That led me to Latham House, but no joy.


not octagonal as the front windows are all in same plane.

decent sized pad though


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2022)

It is a decent sized pad.

Aravis is quite warm; rolling landscape rather than fenland flat, north of Preston, but it's not on a crossroads.

Here's todays clue...


----------



## figbat (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2022)

Well done @figbat

Was it the clue? 

edit... ah yes, about the house.
When I was a scruffy hippy in my early 20s, I was in a relationship with a woman called Nikki who eventually took me to meet her parents. As we turned off the A6 i noticed this house and thought something along the lines of "who the feck lives in a house like that?" and 30 seconds later we're pulling into the driveway, which has a mini roundabout! I felt completely out of my league... and I was.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Feb 2022)

Great clue @MontyVeda !

Unfortunately I was a bit late.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2022)

I was half expecting you all to spend a day looking for a village called _Rowland Richard Klingon_


----------



## figbat (16 Feb 2022)

I can get the easy clues - the cryptic ones elude me!

Try this on for size. For those who know my usual stomping ground... it's not there.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2022)

Not south Oxfordshire... it's a start


----------



## figbat (16 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Not south Oxfordshire... it's a start


There is a HUGE clue in the image.


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Feb 2022)

figbat said:


> There is a HUGE clue in the image.


Is it the cloud? I must admit it does seem familiar.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2022)

figbat said:


> There is a HUGE clue in the image.


You're right!


----------



## figbat (16 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> You're right!
> 
> View attachment 631271


Whilst this isn't in my neck of the woods, it very well could be. From my house I often climb a chalky track to the Ridgeway and ride past the White Horse. On a warm weekend last year I rode along this other chalky track, up to this other Ridgeway, past this other White Horse (although it's more a grey/brown in the picture - needs a good grooming).


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2022)

I'm fairly certain a few CC members have cycled this road... so I expect it to go quite quickly.


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Feb 2022)

Jubillee Tower descent. Image coming up ...
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.0...9w5NAIRtKWqRVYm2oHZA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2022)

Knew it wouldn't take long. 

Over to you SoV


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Feb 2022)

I don't imagine this will take long either. Posting for a fine road and view rather than difficulty!


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2022)

I've got a good idea where to look but I'm resisting temptation. If I'm right, it's a ride I've wanted to do for some time


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2022)

My guess would be somewhere near dentdale but I really need to get on and fix a puncture.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Feb 2022)

I know things have moved on but I want to give a bit of praise to @figbat for a fantastic Name that Road picture. 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/game-name-that-road.227817/page-337#post-6665430 

The not very obvious but massive clue of the chalk cutting was a masterstroke. Of course I didn't see it


----------



## figbat (16 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I know things have moved on but I want to give a bit of praise to @figbat for a fantastic Name that Road picture.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/game-name-that-road.227817/page-337#post-6665430
> 
> The not very obvious but massive clue of the chalk cutting was a masterstroke. Of course I didn't see it


Thanks - I tried a few views within Google; some were too obvious, others not at all visible - this view gave the hint but needed looking for. @MontyVeda clearly spotted it quickly once prompted to look for it - I knew once it was spotted the location would be easy to find.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2022)

I've found @Sea of vapours' road and lost it again... got waylaid trying to plot a cycle route that closely follows that railway journey. 

If no one else finds it by Friday, I'll be back


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2022)

Here we got








Dropped pin
https://goo.gl/maps/W15xQEwwZan7yvzcA


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Feb 2022)

Correct. A mighty fine road it is too. Best in the other direction, starting at Pendragon Castle.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2022)

I have done much hill walking in the area , not so much cycling and when I did it was mtn biking.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2022)

Tunnel, minor road, were my friend when looking on Ordnance Survey


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2022)

Okay, here you go


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Correct. A mighty fine road it is too. Best in the other direction, starting at Pendragon Castle.


I keep meaning to do a_ Settle to Carlisle railway by bike_ route... it's got a nice ring to it. The route would have to follow the line as closely as possible, crossing the line wherever possible. It'd be a couple of days riding for me... but it should be done, one day.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I keep meaning to do a_ Settle to Carlisle railway by bike_ route... it's got a nice ring to it. The route would have to follow the line as closely as possible, crossing the line wherever possible. It'd be a couple of days riding for me... but it should be done, one day.



Then you could pick up the Hadrian Cycleway, then something back across the Pennines. A perfect week’s tour.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Okay, here you go
> 
> View attachment 631301


Initial thoughts were Lakeland but I'm thinking Scotland... and what little i know of Scotland, that could be an A road


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Then you could pick up the Hadrian Cycleway, then something back across the Pennines. A perfect week’s tour.


I was thinking of doing that for Way of the Roses... Morecambe to Bridders, then head up to Newcastle and do the Wall to Carlisle, then get the train down home. Seems like an easier option than getting the train(s) home from Bridlington.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Initial thoughts were Lakeland but I'm thinking Scotland... and what little i know of Scotland, that could be an A road



Definitely not an A road!


----------



## Aravis (16 Feb 2022)

I thought it didn't look rugged enough for the Highlands, so as often happens I soon found myself looking in the Southern Uplands. There are a few largish reservoirs in the area, so there was something to look for:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.4...4!1spwDVVPENRTnGpuFunl8cgQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192






Approaching Megget Reservoir, not really near anywhere. I have to say I'm surprised you didn't use the approach to the neighbouring Talla Reservoir, which looks pretty spectacular.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2022)

Well done your go.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2022)

Blimey - you lot have been busy while I have been away!

(I have been looking at potential routes for a forum ride with @Sea of vapours in the summer.)

I am still smarting at missing Ratcliffe Wharf Ln! I was looking all around there and it was exactly what I was looking for but somehow I missed it, despite having done many of the nearby roads several times. I must be more systematic rather than dashing about all over the place.

Here is a sketch I did to remind myself what I was looking for...


----------



## Aravis (16 Feb 2022)

All my recent ones have been solved easily. I must be getting too generous with my clues.

This should give you all a chance without any verbal assistance:


----------



## figbat (16 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> All my recent ones have been solved easily. I must be getting too generous with my clues.
> 
> This should give you all a chance without any verbal assistance:
> 
> View attachment 631320


That looks frustratingly familiar.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - you lot have been busy while I have been away!
> 
> (I have been looking at potential routes for a forum ride with @Sea of vapours in the summer.)
> 
> ...


I know the feeling... the two windmills in Cambridgeshire... I actually looked at the next bend in the road and dismissed it


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I keep meaning to do a_ Settle to Carlisle railway by bike_ route... it's got a nice ring to it.



Beware the Old Coal Road, my son!
The bends that bite, the ramps that catch!
Beware the Mallerstang bird, and shun
The frumious Great Dun Fell


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Okay, here you go
> 
> View attachment 631301


About 30 years ago I accompanied the now Mrs Celine on a Duke of Edinburgh training expedition for some of her pupils. We were supposed to rendezvous with another group for an overnight camp in the next glen on the right. We had great difficulty finding the other party as the teacher in charge of organising the DofE, who was notoriously mean with equipment, had given us maps so old that the reservoir wasn't on them. I think the proposed campsite was actually underwater. 

The eastbound descent from the Megget Stone towards the reservoir is steeper than it looks and can catch out the unwary. There was a fatality there on the Peebles cycling club's sportive a few years ago.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> We had great difficulty finding the other party as the teacher in charge of organising the DofE, who was notoriously mean with equipment, had given us maps so old that the reservoir wasn't on them. I think the proposed campsite was actually underwater.



My digital OS maps are a bit out of date. I noticed looking for @MontyVeda's most recent road that the A683 has been extended to the M6.







If I hadn't invested about £200 in those old maps I would go for an OS map subscription now to keep up with changes. 

I discovered a missing road in Devon after old clay quarries were closed and new ones opened - the quarries and road had swapped places!


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My digital OS maps are a bit out of date. I noticed looking for @MontyVeda's most recent road that the A683 has been extended to the M6.
> 
> View attachment 631470
> 
> ...


I was toying with subscribing to OS maps a few weeks ago and gave their free trial a bash but wasn't impressed because it didn't appear to be at all up to date. 

This is the screenshot i took...


They put the Bay Gateway (A683) in, but the gap in the housing (pink arrow) was built on about 20 years ago... and the pink field (my highlight) next to the Crem has been woodland for 30+ years, which is shown as woodland on your screenshot. So your maps are more up to date in some respects than what they showed me in the free trial


----------



## Aravis (18 Feb 2022)

🤹‍♂️ 🏍️ 🇩🇪


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> 🤹‍♂️ 🏍️ 🇩🇪


For those like me who can't read these very well, here they are in golden technicolor




Juggle(r); Motorcycle; Circular German flag.

Could be an anagram of BMW.

The road itself reminds me in some ways of the Yorkshire Wolds. I don't think it is the Wolds, but maybe it is the top of an undulating plateau like the wolds (or the NY Moors), and a bit further down the road the ground will fall away.


----------



## Aravis (18 Feb 2022)

And you were doing so well...


----------



## T4tomo (18 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Could be an anagram of BMW.


I think its a Ducati


----------



## Aravis (18 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I think its a Ducati


Mind your _language_


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2022)

Had a look at Barmby Moor, Wolds but too flat.


----------



## T4tomo (18 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> Mind your _language_


appreciate that is another cryptic clue but its not clicking. even translating juggle and bike into german isnt giving me a place name


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2022)

It’s so cryptic even the crptics are throwing their hands up.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s so cryptic even the crptics are throwing their hands up.


Send for Bobby Pickett and the Crypt Kickers.


----------



## Aravis (18 Feb 2022)

No-one's close yet. It's a lovely place to visit for a week or two, but any longer could be a stretch.


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> No-one's close yet. It's a lovely place to visit for a week or two, but any longer could be a stretch.


Somewhere with a jail. Or a rubber band factory.


----------



## Aravis (19 Feb 2022)

You'll be wanting information to narrow down the search then. The road formed part of the route of a recent edition of the Tour of Britain. I would of thought my earlier clues were more directly helpful, but we shall see.

Perhaps I should emphasise that @Dogtrousers was getting very warm in post 5086 until veering off in the final paragraph.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Feb 2022)

The answer to your cryptic clue came to me just when I went to bed. 
Juggle a german motorbike, ie an anagram of motorrad. 
Dartmoor.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.5...3P6nD17eabXU2TxFfT_g!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2022)

Looked at Princeton, no joy.


Mr Celine said:


> View attachment 631696
> 
> 
> The answer to your cryptic clue came to me just when I went to bed.
> ...



Bugger I looked at the other B road then moved on to another prison…


----------



## ClichéGuevara (19 Feb 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> View attachment 631696
> 
> 
> The answer to your cryptic clue came to me just when I went to bed.
> ...



I thought of that straight away, and dismissed it as I thought it'd never be _that _obvious.


----------



## Aravis (19 Feb 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> The answer to your cryptic clue came to me just when I went to bed.
> Juggle a german motorbike, ie an anagram of motorrad.
> Dartmoor.


Exactly, hence emphasising _language_ a few posts later.

I was surprised no-one commented on the 40 markers in both directions on a road which doesn't really look as though it needs them. The section of the cross-Dartmoor road near the prison doesn't shriek "National Park" as all other sections do, nor does it perhaps give much impression of its altitude.

Well done, and over to you again.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Feb 2022)

A slide I took on my mum's camera. I rode here on my Dawes Kingpin, but wouldn't recommend it now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2022)

I’d imagine it’s dual carriageway now


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Feb 2022)

I'm guessing it's something like the A74(M)... old pictures of the M6 when it was just the Preston or Lancaster bypass look a lot like that.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2022)

Reminds me of old A30


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> You'll be wanting information to narrow down the search then. The road formed part of the route of a recent edition of the Tour of Britain. I would of thought my earlier clues were more directly helpful, but we shall see.
> 
> Perhaps I should emphasise that @Dogtrousers was getting very warm in post 5086 until veering off in the final paragraph.


I thought my second para was spot on: Road on a plateau, not the Yorks Wolds. That fits Dartmoor.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Feb 2022)

I'm 90% certain that it's around junction 10 on the M90... but the place has changed so much it's hard to find the exact location of Mr Celine's shot.

I reckon it's either about here, or somewhere completely different.





https://www.google.com/maps/@56.368...4!1s6lwBZcKccjSuwngff2zYBw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

the bridge with its wonky stilts is obscured by the trees and that truck... this is a little further back:


----------



## Aravis (19 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought my second para was spot on: Road on a plateau, not the Yorks Wolds. That fits Dartmoor.


Shows I ought to read a little more carefully at times. 

I think I was distracted by the several references to Yorkshire things, after you'd seemed to have the _motorrad_ anagram within your grasp.

Smack on wrist.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm 90% certain that it's around junction 10 on the M90... but the place has changed so much it's hard to find the exact location of Mr Celine's shot.
> 
> I reckon it's either about here, or somewhere completely different.
> View attachment 631751
> ...



@MontyVeda has it.





If you use the history on streetview the 2009 image is a bit better, the fields on Moncrieffe Hill in the background match. 
My photo was taken in 1978 the weekend before the M90 opened between junction 10 and what was at the time junction 11, the Broxden Roundabout on the A9. 
The slip road the photo was taken from comes from the Friarton Bridge, which opened six months later as the M85, but was subsequently renumbered as M90. All the slip roads in this interchange were originally marked out as two lanes, which was always a bit tight.

A bit of a contrast from the Roman road in my last entry.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Feb 2022)

I vaguely recalled someone saying they'd cycled on a motorway before it opened and must've remembered that they'd also mentioned the bike, because that's exactly what i searched for...





Luckily for me @Mr Celine, you even told us the junctions


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Feb 2022)

Name this road...


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2022)

That looks vaguely familiar!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2022)

_*Yes...!*_ (Conder Green Rd)








We go up that on the Glasson Dock/Conder Green forum ride! It always seems a bit unexpected in that flat area.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Feb 2022)

Dang! I should've known!!

I didn't even need to point out the distant bulk of Heysham Power Station through the trees.

This thread is much easier when the roads go quickly. Over to you, again... Colin


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2022)

I think this one will go pretty quickly. I have taken enough out to make it slightly harder, but left enough in to identify it to anyone who has used the road. 






_Name That Road! _


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Feb 2022)

I'm thinking Cumbria.


----------



## Tribansman (20 Feb 2022)

Yeah looks like the road the quiet side of Thirlmere. But all those lakeside roads look pretty alike


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Feb 2022)

My first thought was Surprise View but dismissed that without checking because Colin's image appears to be closer to the water's edge... but as i was scooting around the lakes i thought I'd have a look at Surprise View because it's a nice view and much to my surprise... 






https://www.google.com/maps/@54.560...fSUcIyl3_Lu5nPP79w!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!5m1!1e3


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2022)

Ha ha - well done! 

That lovely lane up to Watendlath is a fabulous ride, and the view from that spot of Derwent Water is very fine. 

I thought someone would know it. 

Back to you again!


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Feb 2022)

It was a cunning crop Colin.... nicely done!

I'm half tempted to post Ashness bridge, just a short way down the lane form Surprise View... but instead I'll post a lesser known little bridge a lot closer to home.

Name this lane.


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Feb 2022)

Is that 'Surprise View'' ? I'll post a link to the road if it is.
EDIT: Distracted - should have reloaded the thread! Such a distinctive spot, that, as would Ashness Bridge be!


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Feb 2022)

It's amazing what you can find in those _old lanes_. I wonder if my bridge used to be a wooden one and got rotten


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2022)

My first thought had been to use the little arched stone bridge but it is so distinctive that it would have been identified in seconds. 

I have to go out. I reckon the new road/lane will have gone by the time that I get back. If not, I'll try to find it later.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2022)

That church all boarded up?


----------



## T4tomo (21 Feb 2022)

hmmm, got part of the clue worked out I think, but keep finding much bigger bridges


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> It's amazing what you can find in those _old lanes_. I wonder if my bridge used to be a wooden one and got rotten


Old Lanes is an anagram of Lonsdale if that's any use.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Feb 2022)

It’s not Kirkby Lonsdale and we are clearly looking for a stream rather than river


----------



## T4tomo (21 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s not Kirkby Lonsdale and we are clearly looking for a stream rather than river


and I couldn't see it in Thorton-in- or Burton-in-


----------



## Alex321 (21 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s not Kirkby Lonsdale and we are clearly looking for a stream rather than river


Lonsdale is the whole valley of the Lune.

There seem to be about 19 zillion becks and a similar number of lanes in that valley.

But finding roads with a beck running on the left with a side road bridging it is rather more difficult.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Lonsdale is the whole valley of the Lune.
> 
> There seem to be about 19 zillion becks and a similar number of lanes in that valley.
> 
> But finding roads with a beck running on the left with a side road bridging it is rather more difficult.


Thanks for doing those checks for me. Saved me wasting time


----------



## T4tomo (21 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> But finding roads with a beck running on the left with a side road bridging it is rather more difficult.


it may not even be a proper side road, could be entrance to a property. yes the Lune is quite a long river, so would be a wooly-ish clue, unless 
"I wonder if my bridge used to be a wooden one and got rotten" is more precise once solved


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Feb 2022)

It’s turned into give us 50 weird clues, rather than name this road


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> it may not even be a proper side road, could be entrance to a property. yes the Lune is quite a long river, so would be a wooly-ish clue, unless
> * "I wonder if my bridge used to be a wooden one and got rotten"* is more precise once solved


I was wondering if it might be somewhere called "New Stonebridge" or "Wormybridge" or something like that.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Feb 2022)

It is not Newstone bridge, Buxton


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It is not Newstone bridge, Buxton


I've given up on messing around with google maps and streetview. I just try to solve the clues and leave the streetviewing to you lot!


----------



## Aravis (21 Feb 2022)

This intervention from @classic33 sounds as though it could be telling us something:


classic33 said:


> That church all boarded up?


It does look as though there's a churchyard on the right, with the distinctive gates and the yew trees. But this isn't helping me yet.

I thought for a moment I'd found it in the village of Ireby, halfway between Kirkby Lonsdale and Ingleton. But I can't find a match. The fact that there's a Thornton in Lonsdale adjacent to Ingleton suggests that "Lonsdale" extends some distance either side of the river Lune when thought of as a region. Not very helpful I know.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2022)

I prefer to do my map reading and Street Viewing on my laptop rather than my phone so I will check in again later to see if one of you has found it. If not, I'll try again. You are looking where I was thinking of looking so if it _IS_ there you will probably beat me to it. 

It never struck me before that _Lonsdale_ was derived from _Lune_!


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It never struck me before that _Lonsdale_ was derived from _Lune_!


As does the 'lanc' in Lancaster and Lancashire, and they all derive from Loyne, I believe. (but that's an aside so don't try reading into any of that)

The _old lanes_/_Lonsdale_ clue does refer to the Lune valley in general, rather than one of the _somewhere-in-lonsdale_ towns or villages. I also said it was a lot closer to home, so don't stray too far from that place.

There is a church nearby but neither it nor its yard are visible in the photo.

As for the stream, it could be a brook or it might be a beck.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> As does the 'lanc' in Lancaster and Lancashire, and they all derive from Loyne, I believe. (but that's an aside so don't try reading into any of that)
> 
> The _old lanes_/_Lonsdale_ clue does refer to the Lune valley in general, rather than one of the _somewhere-in-lonsdale_ towns or villages.


found it


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> found it
> View attachment 632010


Well done, your turn!


----------



## figbat (21 Feb 2022)

Holme Lane, Brookhouse.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Feb 2022)

There’s a few Holmes along the Lune


----------



## figbat (21 Feb 2022)

figbat said:


> Holme Lane, Brookhouse.


Gaaah! Simultaneous solution!


----------



## figbat (21 Feb 2022)

figbat said:


> Gaaah! Simultaneous solution!


Wait, no - that was a joke, right! Did I get it?


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Feb 2022)

figbat said:


> Wait, no - that was a joke, right! Did I get it?


You got it Figbat 

Well done.

for the curious... the stone bridge is one end of a short street called _Rotten Row._


----------



## figbat (21 Feb 2022)

I ended up just following brooks away from Lancaster, with churches nearby, until I found it.

Next:


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Feb 2022)

I’d say that is looking north east


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Feb 2022)

Curious you’ve chosen 2010 from Streetview as well. What’s changed since?


----------



## T4tomo (21 Feb 2022)

figbat said:


> Holme Lane, Brookhouse.


well done, I had spotted Brookhouse rd and look at the river crossing on the other side of the pub  Damn


----------



## figbat (21 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Curious you’ve chosen 2010 from Streetview as well. What’s changed since?


Curious that the 2010 image is the 'default' that Google showed me - now that I look again there is a 2011 option and a 2009 option but other than changes to parked cars and other road users, there's no material difference. I wish I was so sneaky.


----------



## BrumJim (21 Feb 2022)

figbat said:


> I ended up just following brooks away from Lancaster, with churches nearby, until I found it.
> 
> Next:
> View attachment 632017


Nice and easy that one. Google Oxfordshire and ford, and you'll very quickly get to here:
Shilton


----------



## BrumJim (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## MontyVeda (21 Feb 2022)

The Mill Walk.


----------



## Willd (21 Feb 2022)

https://www.google.com/maps/@52.403...4!1sP5hdXQnJfajYP4Lj6wdOoA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Feb 2022)

Neck & neck that one 

Happy to let you go this time @Willd


----------



## Willd (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## BrumJim (21 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> The Mill Walk.
> 
> View attachment 632029


How did you get that so quickly?


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Feb 2022)

BrumJim said:


> How did you get that so quickly?


I was wondering the same about Willd... only a minute behind me.

I guess he did the same thing i did... but i'm not telling  (and it normally doesn't work) 

edit... but had it not worked, searching google's images for 'birmingham, river ford' would have taken only a moment longer


----------



## Willd (21 Feb 2022)

Kind of "cheated", such as are the wonders of the Internet, as MontyVeda implies 

Phew, doesn't work for my picture


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Feb 2022)

Some kind of castle or folly / tower on ridge line.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Feb 2022)

Willd said:


> Kind of "cheated", such as are the wonders of the Internet, as MontyVeda implies
> 
> *Phew, doesn't work for my picture*


I know. I checked 

In fact, BrumJim's is the first time it has worked for me, thus proving that it is worth a try. I always check the image name for clues too, despite the fact the no one (so far) has been daft enough to title the picture HolmeLane.jpg


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I guess he did the same thing i did... but i'm not telling  (and it normally doesn't work)





Willd said:


> Kind of "cheated", such as are the wonders of the Internet, as MontyVeda implies


It worked for me too, but I was too late to the party!


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2022)

You doing google reverse image searches?

I did that once, with a picture @Aravis posted featuring a Scottish highland cow. It worked and I was wracked with guilt.


----------



## BrumJim (21 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I was wondering the same about Willd... only a minute behind me.
> 
> I guess he did the same thing i did... but i'm not telling  (and it normally doesn't work)
> 
> edit... but had it not worked, searching google's images for 'birmingham, river ford' would have taken only a moment longer


There are a surprising number of fords in Birmingham.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2022)

BrumJim said:


> There are a surprising number of fords in Birmingham.


Dwarfed by the number of Vauxhalls though!


----------



## T4tomo (21 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Dwarfed by the number of Vauxhalls though!


Jaguar Landrover Rover MG surely? @Longbridge.

Vauxhall's formerly at Luton and still I believe at Ellesmere Port.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Jaguar Landrover Rover MG surely? @Longbridge.
> 
> Vauxhall's formerly at Luton and still I believe at Ellesmere Port.


I was looking at a list of the most popular cars on UK roads, not where the cars were made!


----------



## T4tomo (21 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was looking at a list of the most popular cars on UK roads, not where the cars were made!


that always used to be Ford ahead of vauxhall


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> that always used to be Ford ahead of vauxhall


They weren't in 2021, but apparently they _are _so far in 2022 - second position in the list behind Kia.


----------



## figbat (21 Feb 2022)

Willd said:


> View attachment 632030


Former airfield?


----------



## BrumJim (21 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was looking at a list of the most popular cars on UK roads, not where the cars were made!


There is a much higher concentration of Rover cars around where the photo was taken (thought I could fool you by showing a rural scene from an urban environment), just down the road from the Longbridge plant. Probably due to a combination of loyalty to the locals, and Rover offering a generous discount on their own cars to their workers.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Feb 2022)

BrumJim said:


> There are a surprising number of fords in Birmingham.



I read that as a "surprising number of _fjords_ in Birmingham".

Which would be truly surprising, to be fair.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Feb 2022)

figbat said:


> Former airfield?


Looking at what could be a walled garden to the right, old barn to the left, what looks like newbuild residential housing behind those trees and that older house in the middle distance, plus what might have been an avenue of trees, I'm thinking it could be the grounds of a (former) country estate.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Feb 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I read that as a "surprising number of _fjords_ in Birmingham".
> 
> Which would be truly surprising, to be fair.



You’d be surprised what you find on the canals


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Feb 2022)

BrumJim said:


> There are a surprising number of fords in Birmingham.


and yours is on the top row of GG images


----------



## Willd (21 Feb 2022)

Definately not an airfield and there's not much on the ridge-line apart from trees 

I like the shed / summerhouse built into the corner of the walled garden


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Looking at what could be a walled garden to the right, old barn to the left, what looks like newbuild residential housing behind those trees and that older house in the middle distance, plus what might have been an avenue of trees, I'm thinking it could be the grounds of a (former) country estate.


Former mental institution/lunatic asylum. 

There's that bend in the road, almost as though what's there is out of sight to begin with.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> They weren't in 2021, but apparently they _are _so far in 2022 - second position in the list behind Kia.


Ah that's probably a function of who has the most chips so is able to build cars. we just getting some through at work that were ordered back in october. 6-9 month wait on most new cars now.

It looks a bot Cotswoldy to me


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Feb 2022)

I took one look and thought ... I know exactly where that is. Priors Marston. I checked and not only was I wrong but the location that I thought of looks absolutely nothing like it.

The fallen leaves on the street view pictures were similar.


----------



## Willd (22 Feb 2022)

Getting warmer - I'm thinking it could be the grounds of a (former) country estate. It looks a bit Cotswoldy to me. Priors Marston. 
Freezing - Former mental institution/lunatic asylum.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I took one look and thought ... I know exactly where that is. Priors Marston. I checked and not only was I wrong but the location that I thought of looks absolutely nothing like it.
> 
> The fallen leaves on the street view pictures were similar.


I had exactly the same thought so I checked on Street View. Nope. 

Thought I would remind myself of the steep, narrow lane out of the east side of the village but the SV car had not managed to go that way. 

I am a bit confused though... I thought I had done the climb on my singlespeed bike when cycling from home of sister #1 in Coventry to that of sister #2 in Towcester. No way would I have managed it... 

Ah, I just had a flashback - I had a good go at it but my legs seized up on the steepest ramp so I walked that bit. I managed everything else on the ride though. 

Back to the challenge... I thought 'Cotswoldy' too. I will search on my laptop later if nobody else has found it by then.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Feb 2022)

Just as I always firmly believe, against all evidence, that the answer to any given Wordle _should_ be ACORN, I'm now similarly convinced that the wall in the picture belongs to a forbidding former Victorian lunatic asylum*. It has to be.

* Probably haunted


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Feb 2022)

Got it at the first StreetView click - it is the cheats way to Edgehill, avoiding the long drag into the wind from Kineton  Priors Marston was not too far away, just the wrong side of the M40, I will often combine Priors Marston with this road on the same ride, plus cheeky detour up Burton Dassett.
You are looking for the village of Arlescote - https://www.google.com/maps/@52.135...4!1s2Pv5J3d56-k-tBY2fwUmDg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Willd (22 Feb 2022)

Over to @Milkfloat  Most northerly hamlet in the Cotswolds AONB, history, about 10 miles SW-ish of Priors Marston and behind the wall:







Probably the only lunatics are those passing by on bikes


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Feb 2022)

Ok, so this is grab from a place where I nearly converted the colour of my bib shorts to the brown of AG2R Mondiale when I came into this corner a little too fast on a carbon wheelset with rim brakes in the peeing down rain. I was lucky that there was nothing coming the other way, although at the time there were a lot more trees and greenery blocking the view. I think it is fairly easy for someone who has ever ridden the road in either direction so no clues should be required.


----------



## Willd (22 Feb 2022)

https://www.google.com/maps/@52.111...4!1sk41Lk7Z2vn3NFWrkL9jm4A!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Feb 2022)

Willd said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/@52.111...4!1sk41Lk7Z2vn3NFWrkL9jm4A!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


I did wonder if posting one just around the corner from yours was wise  Back to you.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Feb 2022)

I take it you're familiar with that hill @Willd ?


----------



## Willd (22 Feb 2022)

Yes, it's probably only about 3 miles from Arlescote 😄


----------



## Willd (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## T4tomo (22 Feb 2022)

https://www.google.com/maps/@52.332...4!1sLup_uRWXMeXKWzyPz7SHkw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192






marginally further away....


----------



## Willd (22 Feb 2022)

Made that one too easy


----------



## T4tomo (22 Feb 2022)

Have a bit more road between water to name chaps....


----------



## Tribansman (22 Feb 2022)

Thought I recognised this! Driven this road but not yet cycled it

Tringford Road going between Tring reservoirs. About here...

https://maps.app.goo.gl/TZHtd6ESHqt99rgH9


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Feb 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> Got it at the first StreetView click - it is the cheats way to Edgehill, avoiding the long drag into the wind from Kineton  Priors Marston was not too far away, just the wrong side of the M40, I will often combine Priors Marston with this road on the same ride, plus cheeky detour up Burton Dassett.
> You are looking for the village of Arlescote - https://www.google.com/maps/@52.135...4!1s2Pv5J3d56-k-tBY2fwUmDg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



I looked around the Castle at Edgehill, last night, can’t believe how close I came.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I looked around the Castle at Edgehill, last night, can’t believe how close I came.


it's frustrating, but on the upside you don't have post a road and subsequently spend the next few minutes/hours/days checking if anyone's found it yet. Every cloud and all that


----------



## Tribansman (22 Feb 2022)

I dont think I need to wait for confirmation, so onto the next one...


----------



## T4tomo (23 Feb 2022)

Is that the sea in the background?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2022)

If you look to the right, it looks like sand. Possibly a power station or wind turbines in the distance but at limits of resolution of photo.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> If you look to the right, it looks like sand. Possibly a power station or wind turbines in the distance but at limits of resolution of photo.


And the photo was taken probably 100ft above sea level so the road down is quite steep. There isn't much shadow to work with but, making the rash assumption that that photo was taken around noon (the light is quite bright) then we are looking E or NE. North Cornwall or N Devon would fit


----------



## Tribansman (23 Feb 2022)

nickyboy said:


> And the photo was taken probably 100ft above sea level so the road down is quite steep. There isn't much shadow to work with but, making the rash assumption that that photo was taken around noon (the light is quite bright) then we are looking E or NE. North Cornwall or N Devon would fit


Def not Cornwall or Devon


----------



## Tribansman (23 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> If you look to the right, it looks like sand. Possibly a power station or wind turbines in the distance but at limits of resolution of photo.


Although it looks like sand, it's a field. No power station or wind turbines


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Feb 2022)

Well that's narrowed it down to everywhere but Devon or Cornwall


----------



## T4tomo (24 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Well that's narrowed it down to everywhere but Devon or Cornwall


indeed

silent on 


T4tomo said:


> Is that the sea in the background?


also


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> indeed
> 
> silent on
> 
> also


having done a quick zoom in and out of various places around England and Wales' coast... I'm seeing a lot more red roofs on the east and south coasts than i am on the west coast, so assuming it is coastal, I'm not gonna spend much time looking west.

It's gonna be a pub or something i guess?


----------



## Alex321 (24 Feb 2022)

It looks like there is some land just visible the other side, which implies possibly somewhere like the Bristol Channel.


----------



## Tribansman (24 Feb 2022)

Yes to the sea and @MontyVeda along the right lines with his red roof research (location, it's not a pub)


----------



## Tribansman (24 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Well that's narrowed it down to everywhere but Devon or Cornwall


Well the 'def' was meant to indicate there was something about the location that was very different from Devon and Cornwall...such as opposite coast. It's East not West

Edit: ok opposite coast would technically be North East, but you don't expect this game to be easy do you?!


----------



## Tribansman (24 Feb 2022)

The population of the place it's in is a little under 3,000


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Feb 2022)

I've been up the Suffolk, Norfolk and Lincolnshire coast... no joy so far


----------



## Tribansman (24 Feb 2022)

It's in Norfolk and it's looking South/South East


----------



## Aravis (24 Feb 2022)

It must be here then - Cromer Road approaching Mundesley. To begin with I felt sure it must be the Glamorgan coast.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.8...4!1s7I1Vngl-TXyi9x2tm2je0g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Feb 2022)

Well done @Aravis. Didn't even look at Cromer, figuring its population would be way more than 3,000... i did look at Maundesley though... oh well


----------



## Aravis (25 Feb 2022)

With apologies to @Tribansman for not waiting for official confirmation, here is the next:


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Feb 2022)

This looks like a clue...





Railway maybe?


----------



## Aravis (25 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> This looks like a clue...
> View attachment 632647
> 
> 
> Railway maybe?


This is what streetview shows when you move as close as possible to the building visible in your cropped view. The railways never came this far:


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> This is what streetview shows when you move as close as possible to the building visible in your cropped view. *The railways never came this far:*
> 
> View attachment 632649


There's not many places in the UK that the railways didn't go... so we could be looking at NW scotchland then?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2022)

Has a look of the Black Mountains to me. I'll start looking round Abergavenny when I get a minute.

That's based on "what places do I know reasonably well that it vaguely resembles". So probably wrong

Edit: Should have read the whole thread. "The railways never came this far".

Definitely wrong, and probably Scotland.

Still, I may go and look at lanes around Abergavenny anyway just to reminisce.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Feb 2022)

I recognise this ^^ but often fail to hit it with a banjo when trying to guess where its located.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Feb 2022)

cyberstalking old posts reveals this...


Aravis said:


> ...
> The pipe is a pretty distinctive feature, and the A832 is the only was through in what I would imagine is a popular area so I thought someone might recognise it quickly. In 1965 it was very much "in your face" but the impact has softened over the years. *I rode past it in 1983 on the way to Gairloch Youth Hostel and, eventually, John o'Groats*.
> ...


So from that, I reckon Aravis' latest road is somewhere on the route he took in 1983, and I'm guessing it's between Gairlock and JoG and probably closer to JoG than Gairloch?

If I am correct, there's an awful lot of roads/routes between the two


----------



## Aravis (25 Feb 2022)

The railway comment has been correctly interpreted as a hint. I haven't looked in detail, but I imagine around Britain there are a number of areas which lie beyond the furthest extent of the railway network, including some of Scotland's extremities. To find where this is you may need to take a bit of an upstream odyssey.


----------



## Aravis (26 Feb 2022)

...and it's a 4-letter word.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> ...and it's a 4-letter word.


Iv been doing too much Wordle to be able to make use of that. My brain will only deal in 5 letter chunks


----------



## Tribansman (26 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Iv been doing too much Wordle to be able to make use of that. My brain will only deal in 5 letter chunks


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cartoons-we-need-em-post-your-favourites-here.270531/post-6673955


----------



## Aravis (26 Feb 2022)

This wayward F1 champ has lost the 1st of November.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Feb 2022)

The only 4 letter F1 champs i can think of is a Hunt and a few Hills


----------



## figbat (26 Feb 2022)

1 November is All Saints’ Day. Not sure how this helps though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> The only 4 letter F1 champs i can think of is a Hunt and a few Hills



Hill?


----------



## lazybloke (26 Feb 2022)

figbat said:


> 1 November is All Saints’ Day. Not sure how this helps though.


All Saints band member names could be a clue to geographical locations.

Haven't got time to look, I have a shower to clean.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Hill?


Damon, Graham


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Damon, Graham



Either would do as the surname is 4 letters but Damon would be classed the wayward one.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Feb 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> The only 4 letter F1 champs i can think of is a Hunt and a few Hills


How about a 5 letter champ, remove N (first of Nov) and anagram (wayward) that?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2022)

There is the Bob Graham round but that’s the Lakes and the trains reached all over.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Feb 2022)

I'm still trying to work out the _upstream odyssey_ clue... there's a book of that name, subtitled_ an American in China_ by a bloke called _Croft ..._other than that, clueless.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Feb 2022)

F1 champs with 5 letter names containing N are Rindt, Jones and Senna. Angram of Ridt, Joes or Sena?


----------



## Aravis (26 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> F1 champs with 5 letter names containing N are Rindt, Jones and Senna. Angram of Ridt, Joes or Sena?


What about 5-letter first names? Perhaps with the surname also being a geographical feature, helping it to fit the subject?


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> What about 5-letter first names? Perhaps with the surname also being a geographical feature, helping it to fit the subject?


 Denny (Hulme)
Alain (Prost)
Nigel (Mansell)
Damon (Hill)


----------



## Aravis (26 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Denny (Hulme)
> Alain (Prost)
> Nigel (Mansell)
> *Damon (Hill)*


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

Eddie *Irvine* - North Ayrshire
*Damon Hill* - East Ayrshire


----------



## Aravis (26 Feb 2022)

To recap, you're looking for a part of Britain which the railways didn't reach. This narrows down the search areas a lot.

A clue to the name of a nearby "thing" is _a bit of_ an *upstream odyssey*, which I was kind enough to tell you is 4 letters long.


Dogtrousers said:


> How about a 5 letter champ, remove N (first of Nov) and anagram (wayward) that?


This was well on track.


----------



## Alex321 (27 Feb 2022)

Found it, thanks to everybody else decoding clues 

Just passing Amod Farm.

https://www.google.com/maps/@55.340...4!1sAx1pgkmZSNLCZ9gZA8d-fA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Feb 2022)

Thank feck for that. I actually had a _Game: Name That Road_ dream this morning... I found it on the Isle of Mull.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Feb 2022)

What did the wayward clue refer to?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Feb 2022)

What did upstream odyssey refer to?


----------



## Aravis (27 Feb 2022)

Well done @Alex321. Over to you. 

Upstre*am od*yssey gives the four-letter name of the nearby farm and also the distinctive *hill* on the left with the trees on top. I'd tried to make the clue with ultra-modern but couldn't make it read remotely sensibly.

Amod Hill is an anagram of Damon Hill minus the N.

As for the picture itself, the look is too gentle for the far north-west. I think Kintyre must be one of the largest remaining areas never penetrated by the railways, and I've used images from there before.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Feb 2022)

So in a nutshell, my workings out and detective work can be best described as _wrong wrong warm wrong wrong wrong _


----------



## Alex321 (27 Feb 2022)

Ok, try this one.
Big clue in the distance.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2022)

I reckon it is in Devon?


----------



## Alex321 (27 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I reckon it is in Devon?


Nope. I've never been to Devon with a bike.


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Feb 2022)

Aravis said:


> Well done @Alex321. Over to you.
> 
> Upstre*am od*yssey gives the four-letter name of the nearby farm and also the distinctive *hill* on the left with the trees on top. I'd tried to make the clue with ultra-modern but couldn't make it read remotely sensibly.
> 
> ...


I wasn't looking in Kintyre because of the Campbelltown and Macrihanish Light Railway.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campbeltown_and_Machrihanish_Light_Railway

And the F1 clue confused me because the photo didn't look like Ayr toon centre.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Nope. I've never been to Devon with a bike.


Saves me scouring any more hilltops round here then! (The hedges look very similar to the ones that I have been cycling past recently.)


----------



## Alex321 (27 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Saves me scouring any more hilltops round here then! (The hedges look very similar to the ones that I have been cycling past recently.)


Doesn't surprise me. When I have been to Devon, I have found it looks very similar in places to parts of round here.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Feb 2022)

Is that a castle in the distance?. Hard to tell as photo is not high enough resolution


----------



## Alex321 (28 Feb 2022)

No, it's not a castle. Didn't realise how low a resolution the photo would be when uploaded.
Here is a zoomed section of that bit


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Feb 2022)

Originally I thought the sea might be in distance but with new photo, not sure now


----------



## Alex321 (28 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Originally I thought the sea might be in distance but with new photo, not sure now


I don't think the sea is actually visible in that photo, though it isn't far beyond those buildings. The streetview image from that point shows a lot more buildings (and other significant objects) as it can see over the hedge.


----------



## shnjmsn (1 Mar 2022)

Somewhere round the back of Cardiff Airport maybe ?


----------



## Willd (1 Mar 2022)

Roughly here?

https://www.google.com/maps/@51.415...hBR2F7q-TYQ9Q!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i38


----------



## T4tomo (1 Mar 2022)

Willd said:


> Roughly here?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@51.415...hBR2F7q-TYQ9Q!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i38


thats sort of what i thought, but missing out the big bit of the airport building that looks wrong shape and focussing on the bits to the left?


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Mar 2022)

There is a gigantic snail peeking over the horizon.


----------



## Alex321 (1 Mar 2022)

Willd said:


> Roughly here?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@51.415...hBR2F7q-TYQ9Q!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i38


Close.

I'm actually standing at a junction in my photo.

the junction a little behind you, so I'll give you that one


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Mar 2022)

@Willd is so close I couldn't jump in and point the streetview camera a little to the left.


----------



## Alex321 (1 Mar 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Close.
> 
> I'm actually standing at a junction in my photo.
> 
> the junction a little behind you, so I'll give you that one


The exact spot is here
https://www.google.com/maps/@51.417...4!1st0KrrjbbvK63t-RkCzfR3w!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

I actually took that photo on Sunday afternoon, while on my only 50km ride in February 

And took this one at the same time, which would have been rather more of a giveaway:


----------



## Willd (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## MontyVeda (1 Mar 2022)

is it within 20 miles of Rugby?


----------



## Willd (1 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> is it within 20 miles of Rugby?


 Well, the furthest I've been is 83 miles out & back...

There is a big clue in the picture if you look closely


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Mar 2022)

Willd said:


> Well, the furthest I've been is 83 miles out & back...
> 
> There is a big clue in the picture if you look closely


ah yes... the viaduct or aqueduct sneaking about on the RH side 🧐


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2022)

The only likely looking viaducts in 40-odd miles appear to be Catesby or Welland***? I haven't managed to spot the road near either. I will try again tomorrow if nobody else has spotted it by then.


*** PS Or John o' Gaunt?


----------



## Aravis (2 Mar 2022)

I had a feeling it might not be an active railway. It's approaching the village of Helmdon in Northants from the north-west, a winter view showing the viaduct more prominently:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...4!1stR1iYBjoMufWCtJK0Ev8Lw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656





It's possible I might have ridden this road, as I've done a few variations on Gloucester - Northampton over the years. I'd have to check.

The railway was the Great Central, the last of the main lines to the north, built to the continental gauge in anticipation of a tunnel through the English Channel, so naturally when Beeching did his rationalisation that was the one he closed.


----------



## Willd (2 Mar 2022)

Over to @Aravis 

I can currently see where the Great Central line would have gone, from my office window, nothing left here now; viaducts are a bit more substantial though 

@ColinJ wasn't far off , Catesby is the next viaduct further north, but I don't remember seeing that from the road.


----------



## Aravis (2 Mar 2022)

My next one could be a buzzer race, so I'll post it at 1pm and we'll see if we can get a record.


----------



## Aravis (2 Mar 2022)

Here it is:


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Mar 2022)

Hmm... on the surface it looks quite easy, but my first three guesses have proved fruitless.

Is it somewhere near the coast?


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Mar 2022)

My hunch was correct!

it is by the coast... A844, Rothesay, Scotchland. (edit... actually Craigmore)


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Mar 2022)

I thought it was probably Scotland.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought it was probably Scotland.


yes, me too... after checking the Isle of Wight _and_ the Isle of Mann


----------



## Aravis (2 Mar 2022)

Correct, @MontyVeda and you have the correct spot, which I found remarkably hard to pin down. Perhaps this is because the streetview images are taken from the road (parallax?).



Dogtrousers said:


> I thought it was probably Scotland.


If you'd noticed it was on the coast perhaps you'd've found it.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Mar 2022)

This is the end of the road for the google car, but bikes and bipeds can continue across, although i probably should've dismounted.








Ps. it's not in my usual cycling area


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2022)

Willd said:


> @ColinJ wasn't far off , Catesby is the next viaduct further north, but I don't remember seeing that from the road.


So much for Wikipedia's list of UK viaducts - that one is not on it! And my OS map does not say that there is a viaduct there either, unlike the others I mentioned...


----------



## Aravis (2 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> So much for Wikipedia's list of UK viaducts - that one is not on it! And my OS map does not say that there is a viaduct there either, unlike the others I mentioned...


Perish the thought that we should ever use actual knowledge...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2022)

Aravis said:


> Perish the thought that we should ever use actual knowledge...


I couldn't use _my_ real-life knowledge because I have never ridden down that road! 

I am surprised that the viaduct wasn't labelled on my OS map.

Wikipedia can be very useful but I do _NOT _rely on what it says without checking elsewhere.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am surprised that the viaduct wasn't labelled on my OS map.


sometime google maps is your friend, but there were a few to look for....


----------



## BrumJim (2 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I couldn't use _my_ real-life knowledge because I have never ridden down that road!
> 
> I am surprised that the viaduct wasn't labelled on my OS map.
> 
> Wikipedia can be very useful but I do _NOT _rely on what it says without checking elsewhere.


Nothing to stop you updating it yourself?

(Reminder to self, if you are posting a picture with a significant structure on it, delete it from Wikipedia before you post the picture)


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Nothing to stop you updating it yourself?
> 
> (Reminder to self, if you are posting a picture with a significant structure on it, delete it from Wikipedia before you post the picture)


True, but there are so many things that I'd like to do but never get round to. Updating a list of UK viaducts comes low in the pecking order!


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> sometime google maps is your friend, but there were a few to look for....
> View attachment 633553








Another view of Helmdon Viaduct , ok its only taken on my phone ,its in the middle of picture.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Mar 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Another view of Helmdon Viaduct , ok its only taken on my phone ,its in the middle of picture.


I hope you didn't post in the Wordle thread yesterday, you'd had everyone crying spoiler alert


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> This is the end of the road for the google car, but bikes and bipeds can continue across, although i probably should've dismounted.
> 
> View attachment 633538
> 
> ...


no takers?
need a clue?


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Mar 2022)

The path leads to a foot bridge that crosses the fairest of rivers 

...and don't forget, this is the end of the road for the google car.


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Mar 2022)

Hmmm...... that sounds as if it should be Borrowdale and the Derwent then, but I can't find any road ends which look like that, despite it looking annoyingly familiar.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Mar 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.6593376,-3.4932691,3a,75y,327.69h,83.09t/data=!3m10!1e1!3m8!1siGdF_TLf1XGGPrV2a0hYGQ!2e0!6shttps://streetviewpixels-pa.googleapis.com/v1/thumbnail?panoid=iGdF_TLf1XGGPrV2a0hYGQ&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&w=203&h=100&yaw=54.805912&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i37?hl=en-GB

got it


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Mar 2022)

Well done @T4tomo !

Over to you


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Hmmm...... that sounds as if it should be Borrowdale and the Derwent then, but I can't find any road ends which look like that, despite it looking annoyingly familiar.


My _*Wordsworth*_ is clearly not up to speed! 

_from_ The Prelude: Book 1: Childhood and School-time​BY WILLIAM WORDSWORTH
—Was it for this
That one, the fairest of all Rivers, lov'd
To blend his murmurs with my Nurse's song,
And from his alder shades and rocky falls,
And from his fords and shallows, sent a voice
That flow'd along my dreams? For this, didst Thou,
O Derwent! travelling over the green Plains
Near my 'sweet Birthplace', didst thou, beauteous Stream...


----------



## T4tomo (3 Mar 2022)

merging with the Fording thread

name that road / bridge


----------



## figbat (3 Mar 2022)

Duck Bridge, near Danby, N Yorkshire.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Mar 2022)

Lawns Rd and Duck Bridge... dang!


----------



## figbat (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## Venod (3 Mar 2022)

Middle Street Islip

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...4!1sles6pr0AMm5NwJvV1wnl6w!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## figbat (3 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> Middle Street Islip
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...4!1sles6pr0AMm5NwJvV1wnl6w!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> 
> View attachment 633667


Yep. I sat and had lunch on that bench, next to the stocks, on my so-far only 100 mile ride.


----------



## Venod (3 Mar 2022)

I have only ridden up this hill never down, name that road.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Mar 2022)

Looks familiar... is it Yorkshire?


----------



## T4tomo (4 Mar 2022)

I thought it was the bottom of Rosedale Chimney, but it isnt...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Mar 2022)

It does have a dales look about it with a shallow wide valley. Shame photo so low resolution can’t really get a closer look at that village.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It does have a dales look about it with a shallow wide valley. Shame photo so low resolution can’t really get a closer look at that village.


My thoughts too, although it also looks like some parts of West Yorkshire.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My thoughts too, although it also looks like some parts of West Yorkshire.


Hmm... Assuming that it _IS _Yorkshire and that @Sea of vapours has been checking in, then I reckon it is _NOT _the Dales or he would have spotted it by now. He is less familiar with West Yorkshire so I am going to shift my search area closer to home!


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> .... Shame photo so low resolution ...


Typical Yorkshireman... tight fisted with pennies and pixels!


----------



## Venod (4 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Typical Yorkshireman... tight fisted with pennies and pixels!


So tight fisted I didn't want to waste space on the camera, blame Google.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2022)

Unexpected visitor about to arrive, so my search will be curtailed until much later. I reckon somebody will beat me to it!


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm... Assuming that it _IS _Yorkshire and that @Sea of vapours has been checking in, then I reckon it is _NOT _the Dales or he would have spotted it by now. He is less familiar with West Yorkshire so I am going to shift my search area closer to home!


I thought i recognised it but can't place it, so it's somewhere I've cycled, almost certainly. I did wonder about Nidderdale somewhere.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Mar 2022)

It looks a lot to me like the road between Gunnerside and Reeth. The hills on the right look very like Harkerside Moor. Lots of close matches on Streetview but no cigar.

Mind you, Reeth is the only bit of the Dales I know, so it would look like that to me.


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> It looks a lot to me like the road between Gunnerside and Reeth.


Hmm..... it does look somewhat like Swaledale in several ways, but that road doesn't look big enough for the main road through at any point of the valley, so it would need to be a side road. Higher resolutuion would certainly be a considerable help ;-\


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> I did wonder about Nidderdale somewhere.


I was thinking from _Trapping Hill_, but Street View doesn't look right.


----------



## Venod (4 Mar 2022)

OK I have had a beer or two and can confirm there is a brewer connection with the picture.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> OK I have had a beer or two and can confirm there is a brewery connection with the picture.


Ah, that is one place that I hadn't quite got round to checking!


----------



## lazybloke (5 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Unexpected visitor about to arrive


Colin flaunting his psychic abilities


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Colin flaunting his psychic abilities


Ha ha - visitor who had left this morning came back at very short notice - "_I'm bored so I am on the bus back to Tod_"!


----------



## Venod (5 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, that is one place that I hadn't quite got round to checking!



Amended post to read brewer not brewery.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

Yikes - it looks like the _*Street View cameras froze up*_!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

Got it - evidence to follow shortly!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

_*Cloggerby Rigg into Thwaite*_ (as in Thwaites the brewer).







SoV must have been very distracted!


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Mar 2022)

Ahhhh...... Well I've only been down there, in that direction, twice this year so far _(one of which was just eight days ago)_. Hmmm.... most remiss. At least it did look familiar :-\ As you say: distracted !

EDIT: Not that it is Thwaite the brewer; that's the surname of the creator of the brand. I was looking around Masham and Dent. Also, sadly, the road name does not appear anywhere on a signpost, excellent though it is :-)


----------



## Venod (5 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> _*Cloggerby Rigg into Thwaite*_ (as in Thwaites the brewer).
> 
> View attachment 633947
> 
> ...


Correct my favourite part of the dales Swaldale what a gem.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes - it looks like the _*Street View cameras froze up*_!



Ha ha I found those yesterday when searching !


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ha ha I found those yesterday when searching !


Yes, me too. Very confusing.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

Here is my next offering. Attentive and nit-picking NTR challengers may choose to query it, but I think it should be allowed and it should be relatively easy... 







The Street View car drove down this road in March 2009. I cycled down the 'road' recently.

Once the identification has been made, I will explain all!

Fastest fingers first...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Here is my next offering. Attentive and nit-picking NTR challengers may choose to query it, but I think it should be allowed and it should be relatively easy...
> 
> View attachment 633949
> 
> ...



Found a likely looking “road” near a beck but it dates from 2011.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

There are 2 big clues in the photo and 2 lesser ones. The text also has some clues in it...


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Mar 2022)

You appear to be using the word 'road' with caution, so somewhere along the Pennine Bridleway, perhaps?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> There are 2 big clues in the photo and 2 lesser ones. The text also has some clues in it...



big clues

Muddy field then river


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> You appear to be using the word 'road' with caution, so somewhere along the Pennine Bridleway, perhaps?



I’ve cycled the Pennine Bridleway and don’t remember anything like that. The valley also looks too wide and flat for Hebden area. I wonder if by “road“ he means Byway / BOAT.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> big clues
> 
> Muddy field then river


and what can only a disused railway between the track and river?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2022)

Yes: a disused railway line through a wood next to a river, and a former road which was unexpectedly a bridleway by the time I got to it!


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Mar 2022)

The river appears to be relatively wide and the landscape beyond the far bank doesn't appear too hilly... so i'm guessing it's not in the Calder Valley and maybe not in the Pennines either.


----------



## Venod (6 Mar 2022)

I think it could be Devon, I think Colin has just been down there, there is a disused railway line down the Teign valley, I have had a look but no joy so far.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> I think it could be Devon, I think Colin has just been down there, there is a disused railway line down the Teign valley, I have had a look but no joy so far.


You are on the right track. Actually, you are on the _wrong_ (disused) track, but Devon it _IS_. 

I was on the bike that I bought from your lad. I am still enjoying it but I think that I might switch the tyres from 25C to 28-30C on my next visit.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2022)

Certainly some suitable street view in that area


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2022)

The bridleway is still shown as a road on my OS maps, which is why I went that way. To my surprise there was a Road Closed sign as I turned onto the now bridleway. Street View is up to date at either end and shows the closure signs, but shows historical pictures of the road/bridleway itself. 



Ming the Merciless said:


> Certainly some suitable street view in that area
> 
> View attachment 634081


That does look similar, doesn't it, but it isn't there. 

I think it won't be long before the answer is found now. I will give another clue in a few hours time if it is needed.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Mar 2022)

well i've been down the Calder from Sowerby Bridge to its confluence with the Aire. Followed the Aire up to where it got too skinny, found another Calder that flowed into the Ribble and went up and down that river... meanwhile, Colin has posted that it's in Devon 

On the upside, I've learned that there's four Calder Rivers in England and they're all in the northwest.

Off to Devon... or to make my tea


----------



## Venod (6 Mar 2022)

Is it Hulk Lane near Thorverton 

Hulk Ln
https://maps.app.goo.gl/vdEbM1Fvp1bGxcRn9


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> Is it Hulk Lane near Thorverton
> 
> Hulk Ln
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/vdEbM1Fvp1bGxcRn9


It is indeed! 

It was a typically narrow Devon lane until I got to one section where the surface was twisted and lumpy and I wondered how the hell anybody ever drove along it. I did my research and found the answer... _*HERE*_. Some good community work there to get it reinstated as a bridleway.

By pure coincidence, I cycled along a road up here today which has been closed for years due to a landslip. I will probably post about that elsewhere once I have looked at my photos.

Over to you again, @Venod!


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> The river appears to be relatively wide and the landscape beyond the far bank doesn't appear too hilly... so* i'm guessing it's not in the Calder Valley and maybe not in the Pennines either.*


I can't believe that a; i was bang on with this and b; i carried on searching the Pennines regardless


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2022)

My next clue would have been "_I hear that Fab Foodie is moving..._"

A search on the forum would have revealed that he is moving back to that area of Devon, and I had recently been discussing in his announcement thread the fact that I don't like the A-road from Exeter to Crediton and so ride round the network of lanes near Thorverton.


----------



## Venod (7 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I did my research and found the answer... _*HERE*_.


Although I had the right county, there are a lot of suitable looking lanes there, I found the answer in the same article you linked to.
Another to follow later when I fire up a PC.


----------



## Venod (7 Mar 2022)

This one should be easy.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> This one should be easy.


Sorry, but it isn't.😊


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> This one should be easy.
> 
> View attachment 634162



Was it a white out?


----------



## Venod (7 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Was it a white out?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


>



No photo showing, but now is.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Mar 2022)

The winding path to the left seems to have tracks on, suggesting that it's a model or narrow guage railway.

I'm not sure which it is and I don't know much about the size of either but ...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_narrow-gauge_railways

These have guages ranging from 2' to 3'6" which would seem to be in line with the pic.


----------



## Venod (7 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> The winding path to the left seems to have tracks on, suggesting that it's a model or narrow guage railway.



Correct, well nearly I am sure wordle wouldn't accept guage.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> I am sure wordle wouldn't accept guage.


You're right, it doesn't.




It does accept gauge but that's boring


----------



## T4tomo (7 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> You're right, it doesn't.
> View attachment 634204
> 
> It does accept gauge but that's boring


I cant believe you tried that.

what ohter commonly misspelt words doesn't it accept? 

Either its a private one or that house has nothing to do with the mini railway , as pretty sure that's a set of goal posts in it garden??






also on expanding that, there seems to be two access barriers there too?
overall location rural edge of village /small town.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Mar 2022)

Pottergate, Gilling East, Yorkshire




https://www.google.com/maps/@54.184...4!1s8qHi0dPVZ3p2iE1V-gsyFA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Aravis (7 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> You're right, it doesn't.
> View attachment 634204
> 
> It does accept gauge but that's boring


Hang on a minute. This must be faked since you announced your latest Wordle triumph at 7:36 this morning.

I'm sure it's simple enough to do but you're welcome to explain to this thicko if you wish.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Mar 2022)

Aravis said:


> Hang on a minute. This must be faked since you announced your latest Wordle triumph at 7:36 this morning.
> 
> I'm sure it's simple enough to do but you're welcome to explain to this thicko if you wish.


I do Wordle "officially" on my phone. I typed guage into a browser on a PC.


----------



## Venod (7 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Pottergate, Ryedale, yorkshire



Correct the Village is Gilling, some good cycling round the Hambleton Hills.

Boys with toys, looks fun.

Your turn @MontyVeda


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3cPM6ilNrA


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Mar 2022)

I’d got as far as miniature railway in my search


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Mar 2022)

I'm glad I didn't bother searching narrow guage railways, as it was a minniture one.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2022)

I was using my cheap reading glasses to search for affordable better reading glasses! 

I can't see any of these details on my phone or tablet and even struggle on my laptop...


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2022)

Ah, actually - I _CAN _see the railway on my laptop - I was looking at Monty's picture!


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was using my cheap reading glasses to search for affordable better reading glasses!
> 
> I can't see any of these details on my phone or tablet and even struggle on my laptop...


Those miniature buildings weren't anywhere near the correct scale for the track size i thought i was looking at... then i noticed it was two sets of tracks and figured it'd be in Yorkshire.

As for the next... this isn't in Yorkshire.




name that road 

NOTE... I'll be away all day tomorrow (the 8th) 'til mid afternoon of the 9th... if you get it in the meantime, you know what to do. If you need a clue, you'll just have to wait


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Mar 2022)

No one with any ideas?
Those distant hills suggest it's not on the Flyde coast or Cambridgeshire


----------



## Alex321 (9 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> No one with any ideas?
> Those distant hills suggest it's not on the Flyde coast or Cambridgeshire


It *could* even be South Wales, but there are loads of other places it *could* be


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Mar 2022)

Alex321 said:


> It *could* even be South Wales, but there are loads of other places it *could* be


Very true.

However when, for example, it's your turn, I seldom start looking in England or Scotland or even in North Wales.

Here's a fiendish clue...


----------



## Alex321 (9 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Very true.
> 
> However when, for example, it's your turn, I seldom start looking in England or Scotland or even in North Wales.


Very true.

You said "not Yorkshire" and for some weird reason, it just didn't register with me that your normal stomping grounds are the other side of the Pennines from Yorkshire. Duh!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

Looks like the Lakes


----------



## Venod (9 Mar 2022)

The B52 is in NI is it NI. ?

Or is it to the East of Lancaster looking towards Ingleborough and PennyGhent ?


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Mar 2022)

that'll be no, and no 

it's a fiendish clue, not a blatantly obvious one


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2022)

I might as well say what I have been looking for because it is doing my head in!

I assumed the Lakes. From the shadows, I think the road is heading somewhere between E and S, so let's say SE. There is a road off to the right, so that would be something like SE to SW and the signs suggest that people might be heading that way to get to another village or town. The warning sign about cyclists might not add much, but it did cross my mind that it might be a cycle route.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2022)

Oh, and obviously looking towards some big Lakeland mountains!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

I had similar to Colin plus I think the white board on the ground is for an Inn. Again a higher resolution would be great, but since it’s off Streetview no chance.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

Plus a stream running alongside the road


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2022)

And... I had been thinking around Cockermouth, and I just noticed that the B52..92 passes through the town!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> And... I had been thinking around Cockermouth, and I just noticed that the B52..92 passes through the town!



I had been looking at Lorton but couldn’t get that to work.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

Which is also on a coast to coast cycle route


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> And... I had been thinking around Cockermouth, and I just noticed that the B52..92 passes through the town!


And the B52..91 is nearby too, so B52s!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

Got it Braithwaite next village down road


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

It was the Coledale Inn I was picking up on that sign!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2022)

Well done - That was about the one road around there that I didn't check! 

I made the mistake of thinking 'smaller than a B-road' but forgot that some of the A-roads round there are more like B-roads, and B-roads more like lanes.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well done - That was about the one road around there that I didn't check!
> 
> I made the mistake of thinking 'smaller than a B-road' but forgot that some of the A-roads round there are more like B-roads, and B-roads more like lanes.



I was wondering if it was Skiddaw or Blencathra blurred in background. But checked Lorton first in case Whinlatter was in the mix.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2022)

I am still quite pleased though... I did get the area, the direction of the road, and the cycleway crossing just down the road. 

I didn't spot the beck or the pub sign though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am still quite pleased though... I did get the area, the direction of the road, and the cycleway crossing just down the road.
> 
> I didn't spot the beck or the pub sign though.



I had figured it was coast to coast or Whinlatter or Grizedale environs from the cycle sign. I could only work out it was inn as pubs never have a sign with pub in the name.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Mar 2022)

Well done @Ming the Merciless


ColinJ said:


> And... I had been thinking around Cockermouth, and I just noticed that the _B52..92_ passes through the town!


Gutted for you Colin because you've got the B52's clue but you didn't know it. I chose that song and LP because it's from '92... so B5292 

Over to you Ming


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

Likely won’t be till morning. I have a photo on PC that will likely be quick but is quite a fun one. A view of a road from an angle and position not many will have seen.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Likely won’t be till morning. I have a photo on PC that will likely be quick but is quite a fun one. A view of a road from an angle and position not many will have seen.


Is that the time that you hit a pothole, went over the handlebar, face-planted on the road, and your helmet cam videoed the road surface?


----------



## T4tomo (10 Mar 2022)

Well done the pair of you, I was still searching for a Rock Lobster in a Love Shack on Planet Claire....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

Here you go, name this road. I expect this to go very quickly.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I expect this to go very quickly.


Only if you are going down it


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Mar 2022)

North Wales?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> North Wales?



Half right


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

Heading out to meet friend for our weekly pub lunch on bikes. Will look at further replies sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Mar 2022)

So, South  Not-North Wales, or North Not-Wales


----------



## T4tomo (10 Mar 2022)

North - umberland. Up above Allenheads looking across the valley?


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Mar 2022)

well the image is called _northumbria-jpg_ so there's a clue there


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> well the image is called _northumbria-jpg_ so there's a clue there


Haha - the old 'forgot to rename jpeg' blunder!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Haha - the old 'forgot to rename jpeg' blunder!


Or cunning double-bluff?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Or cunning double-bluff?


That did occur to me, but I thought it was just me being cynical!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Or cunning double-bluff?



Either you or @ColinJ is correct in whether it was a mistake or bluff.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> North - umberland. Up above Allenheads looking across the valley?



Nope


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Mar 2022)

Been nearly a lifetime since I visited North Umberland. Keep meaning to go back.


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Mar 2022)

Otterburn Ranges?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Been nearly a lifetime since I visited North Umberland. Keep meaning to go back.



Wonderfully empty landscapes with a number of great roads to ride.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Wonderfully empty landscapes with a number of great roads to ride.


I have never been to that area. I might use some of my newly granted state pension to treat myself to a cycling/walking holiday there this year.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

It is south of Northumbria


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Mar 2022)

Is it looking southward-ish, from somewhere up high above Westgate, at the road which goes from Westgate over to Newbiggin? That big zig zag looks very much like the one about 1.5km from the top of that climb to Swinhope Head.

Edit: And whether it is or not, that's a very fine road indeed and I commend it from either side


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Is it looking southward-ish, from somewhere up high above Westgate, at the road which goes from Westgate over to Newbiggin? That big zig zag looks very much like the one about 1.5km from the top of that climb.


I am just looking there myself!

Was the picture taken from another road?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2022)

It looks pretty good from the direction of Lune Moor!


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It looks pretty good from the direction of Lune Moor!


That's where I was meaning. Without knowing that the photo is from a road, I'm disinclined to hunt for the actual view; I just thought the zig zag looked rather familiar.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Is it looking southward-ish, from somewhere up high above Westgate, at the road which goes from Westgate over to Newbiggin? That big zig zag looks very much like the one about 1.5km from the top of that climb to Swinhope Head.
> 
> Edit: And whether it is or not, that's a very fine road indeed and I commend it from either side



It is further south than that and thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> That's where I was meaning. Without knowing that the photo is from a road, I'm disinclined to hunt for the actual view; I just thought the zig zag looked rather familiar.



You won’t find the view as it’s not from a road. Hence my comment it’s from a viewpoint you wouldn’t normally get of the road. But it should be distinctive enough to find.


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Mar 2022)

How about the road up Mam Tor from the north then? I've not been there for a couple of decades but it sort of looks right.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> How about the road up Mam Tor from the north then? I've not been there for a couple of decades but it sort of looks right.



Bingo, that’s the road leading up to Mam Nick from Barber Booth


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Mar 2022)

Quite a way from Northumberland then The best hint was that it should be quick / easy

I can't decide whether to go for something which might prove really problematic or something which almost certainly won't. Hmmm.... as I'm not online much to confirm things for the next day, this is the easy one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Quite a way from Northumberland then The best hint was that it should be quick / easy
> 
> I can't decide whether to go for something which might prove really problematic or something which almost certainly won't. Hmmm.... as I'm not online much to confirm things for the next day, this is the easy one.
> View attachment 634781



Northumberland as a file name was a bluff


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Quite a way from Northumberland then The best hint was that it should be quick / easy
> 
> I can't decide whether to go for something which might prove really problematic or something which almost certainly won't. Hmmm.... as I'm not online much to confirm things for the next day, this is the easy one.
> View attachment 634781


That looks familiar!

This search began at 21:35...


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2022)

Yes... 2 minutes! 






*Up from Langcliffe*.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yes... 2 minutes!
> 
> View attachment 634793
> 
> ...



Ha I was over Malham way.


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Mar 2022)

Correct. I'll just keep the very slightly trickier one for next time then.


----------



## Venod (10 Mar 2022)

A bit late


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> A bit late
> 
> View attachment 634794


Much later and your battery would be flat! 

I'm getting deja vu (all over again... )!

I have the feeling that I might have used this one before, but a quick search of the thread didn't find it. Apologies if it _IS_ a rerun! I have included an inset clue which will help if you look at maps rather than just Streetview.






_Name That Road!_


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Mar 2022)

Trying to narrow this down. 

Since you went to the trouble of adding the inset, i guess the footpath crossing the road is a significant one... so... Pennine Way?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Since you went to the trouble of adding the inset, i guess the footpath crossing the road is a significant one... so... Pennine Way?


Not a famous footpath, but there is something about it that makes it easier to spot on a map!

(You can see it on a 1:50,000 OS map, but it is easier to spot on the 1:25,000 map. OSM shows the feature clearly too, but that doesn't show the other useful information about the road.)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Mar 2022)

Look like path splits in two based on signs. Then one certainly looks like it climbs onto the ridge. The ridge looks like it’s seen mining before hand. Footpath signs appear to be to two words. If it was mid Wales the words would be llwybr cyhoeddus. Hmmmm

Edit but no Araf on the road.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Look like path splits in two based on signs. Then one certainly looks like it climbs onto the ridge. The ridge looks like it’s seen mining before hand. Footpath signs appear to be to two words. If it was mid Wales the words would be llwybr cyhoeddus. Hmmmm
> 
> Edit but no Araf on the road.


Yes, that is what I was getting at - one footpath to the left, which splits into two on the right.

There _WAS _something painted on the road but I used my magic photo 'healing' tool to erase it. (It was only the ID of the road.)


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

I'll give you another clue. If the Street View car had been up there on a sunny summer day, the shadow from the footpaths sign on the right would be pointing roughly towards the one across the road.


----------



## Venod (11 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> There _WAS _something painted on the road but I used my magic photo 'healing' tool to erase it. (It was only the ID of the road.)


Actually on the road ? or a Google addition ?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> Actually on the road ? or a Google addition ?


Just the Google overlay giveaway.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'll give you another clue. If the Street View car had been up there on a sunny summer day, the shadow from the footpaths sign on the right would be pointing roughly towards the one across the road.


Would that be morning , noon or evening?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Would that be morning , noon or evening?


Good point - 3 pm, July 1st!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2022)

Well, near enough!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2022)

In case you didn't know about it - use _*SunCalc*_...!


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Mar 2022)

Is it Liley Lane?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2022)

Very *NO*!  (There might be a joke in your suggestion, but if so, I don't get it! )

I was going to ask what Street View had to say about it, but decided to check in case there was an amazing duplicate road there... I haven't studied every metre of your road, but what I looked at doesn't look similar to mine.

If you tried driving a big truck up my hill you would find the way narrow-ish but broad.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Mar 2022)

Is the orientation at least correct?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Is the orientation at least correct?


Pretty much so!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2022)

Go north young man!

(Go west while you are at it... )


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Mar 2022)

Not found the road as I’m not sure what area to start in. Been looking near Standedge. But have got distracted looking at Pennine Way on OS maps. A long distance walk I did back in the 80s.

I presume that footpath that splits isn’t a named path?


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Mar 2022)

it's north of Huddersfield and west of Otley... which only leaves the North Pennies, Forest of Bowland, Yorkshire Dales, Howgills, Lake District. East Lancs, Pendle and everywhere in between 

There's also that 'narrow-ish but broad' clue that's gone right over my head.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2022)

The type of stone used in the walls should be a big clue. The old walls that is, not the new ones round the bend at the top. 

The direction clue consists of 2 equally important statements. 



MontyVeda said:


> There's also that 'narrow-ish but broad' clue that's gone right over my head.


Which eventually meets aroad which is wider after a descent from the summit.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2022)

And I wasn't feeling particularly energetic the day I first rode up that hill so the steep gradient at the top made it a slog.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2022)

If nobody gets it by this evening I will clarify the clues for you but then it would only take about 5 minutes with an OS map or OSM!


----------



## swansonj (17 Mar 2022)

Narrow-ish but broad: I think that's clearly an unambiguous pointer to Broad Stand on Scafell....

https://www.wmrt.org.uk/advice/accident-black-spots/scafell-broad-stand/


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Mar 2022)

swansonj said:


> Narrow-ish but broad: I think that's clearly an unambiguous pointer to Broad Stand on Scafell....
> 
> https://www.wmrt.org.uk/advice/accident-black-spots/scafell-broad-stand/


Narrow and broad suggests to me Norfolk - it ain't there.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2022)

I thought that... 



ColinJ said:


> Which eventually meets aroad which is wider after a descent from the summit.


My use of _aroad_ there hints at what I was getting at with _broad_ earlier!


----------



## T4tomo (17 Mar 2022)

hmmm a B road over a summit with a forking footpath that eventually meets an A road. That's still a lot of close in OS map trawling...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2022)

N of Monty's suggestion. And W. Equally... 

Somewhere with millstone grit dry stone walls. 

And that summit is pretty steep but not crazy steep.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2022)

for those wondering what Monty's suggestion was... it's the blue marker


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> My use of _aroad_ there hints at what I was getting at with _broad_ earlier!


Which just goes to show how why I'm not cut out for detective work


----------



## Aravis (17 Mar 2022)

It's here. Just beyond the Dog and Gun:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.8...4!1s7a4jwyn7vwO2En65hS2ewQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656






Edit: not sure I understand any of the clues.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2022)

If i had a pound for every time the search took me over the long causeway... 

edit... it was the other long causeway, near Burnley i kept finding myself looking. Don't feel quite so much a muppet now


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2022)

Aravis said:


> Edit: not sure I understand any of the clues.


I'll check back through them...


Footpaths. You can see where they split on an OS map or on OSM. There can't be too many roads with a footpath splitting like that over the road.
The shadows thing Monty worked out - to give the direction of the road.
Narrow-ish. It isn't a big main road. Trucks have to wait to let other vehicles pass at parts of the climb.
... despite being broad - it's a B-road!
Go north... It is north of where Monty suggested.
And west... It is west of where he suggested.
Equally... It is almost _exactly _NW of Liley Lane.
Type of stone - millstone grit narrows it down a lot to the areas Monty mentioned.
And aroad which is wider... to a wider, A-road.
Steep gradient at the top... In case it isn't obvious from the photo.
Pretty steep (one chevron on OS map) NOT crazy steep (two chevrons)
Over to you again!


----------



## T4tomo (17 Mar 2022)

had anyone other than Colin ridden over it, It would have gone very quickly given the very memorable "walling" that supports the cutting.


----------



## Aravis (17 Mar 2022)

This shouldn't cause too many problems. But having said that, initially I assumed it was somewhere else and couldn't get the modern images to match. It was only when I scanned the negatives that I found where it actually belongs:


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2022)

A82, near Glencoe waterfall, Scotland?





link:https://www.google.com/maps/@56.662...4!1s2hzoR76UgAxzy5z1BUE2dw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Aravis (17 Mar 2022)

Nae bother! Well found @MontyVeda.

Remarkably unchanged at this point from how it looked in 1965, and not the Mallaig road near Arisaig which we traversed soon afterwards.

Over to you!


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2022)

It is remarkable... even the few trees look about the same size.

Had you not said that you'd scanned the negatives and found where it actually is, I mightn't have tried the reverse image search... but since you had. 

OK, here's the next. It's not Scotland


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> A82, near Glencoe waterfall, Scotland?


Well done. I just spent 20 minutes looking round Skye so that saves me wasting more efforts up there!



T4tomo said:


> had anyone other than Colin ridden over it, It would have gone very quickly given the very memorable "walling" that supports the cutting.


It's a nice climb. I used to ride over to Oxenhope from Hebden Bridge then turn right and do the whole of that climb. I'm not too keen on the A-road at the far end though so these days I tend to turn left just before the pub and take the tiny lane to Manywells Height instead.


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Mar 2022)

That looks like Spen Brow, coming down from Lowgill towards Mewith Lane ... Image to follow if it is.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2022)

Well done SoV. I presume you've cycled that very road?

I didn't even need to give any clues, such as 'excellent cycling country' or hint at my signature link... my sister's 'really nice' holiday cottage is in the middle of your screenshot

Over to you


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Well done SoV. I presume you've cycled that very road?


I've been up, or mostly down, there a few times and I'd also previously noticed that the barn in your signature is along that road. 

My last one was too easy so I'm hoping this is more challenging, whilst still possible. I've been up this road twice and I'm confident I'd recognise it immediately from this Streetview image.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Somewhere with millstone grit dry stone walls.



Peak District Dark Peak and north then.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'll check back through them...
> 
> 
> Footpaths. You can see where they split on an OS map or on OSM. There can't be too many roads with a footpath splitting like that over the road



You’d be surprised I found rather a lot but not on the right road.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Peak District Dark Peak and north then.


But we had established that it was NW of Monty's guess, so no!

Anyway, on to the hunt for SoV's road...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> I've been up this road twice and *I'm confident I'd recognise it immediately from this Streetview image.*


Unless you have the memory span of a gnat, that isn't really a surprise - you only posted it 3 hours ago! 

I thought of a couple of possibilities. They did look very similar, but were not the road in question.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> A82, near Glencoe waterfall, Scotland?
> View attachment 635749
> 
> 
> link:https://www.google.com/maps/@56.662...4!1s2hzoR76UgAxzy5z1BUE2dw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192



Bloody hell, one I would have got straight away as well.


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Unless you have the memory span of a gnat, that isn't really a surprise - you only posted it 3 hours ago!


Hmph ;-) What I mean is that it's recognisable from the Streetview capture as a distinct place *I would have recognised* even if I'd not just chosen tot post it. It's already lasted nearly three hours longer than my last one so that's a result 



Ming the Merciless said:


> Bloody hell, one I would have got straight away as well.


Me too, as did the two people I forwarded the photo to. It's clearly a very memorable location (not a surprise).


----------



## Aravis (17 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Bloody hell, one I would have got straight away as well.





Sea of vapours said:


> Me too, as did the two people I forwarded the photo to. It's clearly a very memorable location (not a surprise).


Surely you're not complaining it was too easy? I'll try to put that right next time.


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Mar 2022)

Aravis said:


> Surely you're not complaining it was too easy?


I most certainly am not, no. 

I do think it's genuinely interesting how good human visual recall is for distinctive things of various sorts. Clearly, that cutting is dramatic in itself and the drama of the whole of Glen Coe and Rannoch Moor seems to mean that a wide variety of people recognise them instantly. That said, I'd recognise my road above instantly too (whatever Colin might say!)


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> That said, I'd recognise my road above instantly too (whatever Colin might say!)


I'm just hoping that it is one that I _don't_ know because I haven't managed to recognise it. 

There have been one or two roads on here that I recognised straight away, including (impressively) a naughty offering from the Costa Blanca. (The fact that I cycled that road 3-4 times a week x 2 (weeks holiday) x 8 (holidays out there) made that slightly less impressive though! )


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2022)

Well the latest one is gritstone , Dark Peak, South Pennines, Skipton and west, and Lancashire for that rock. Yes also in Leicestershire but they don’t tend to build their walls out of it. I also think we have beech trees at the location.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2022)

Looks like it’s quite high up a hill with a mini viewpoint ahead. Hill looks quite steep right to left, and possibly craggy and mossy like Hardcastle crags area.


----------



## Venod (18 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> What about this road below the bridge?
> 
> Yes, it's an easy one.



That certainly looks easier than Sea of Vapours pic, but alas I can't try to find it as your supposed to be the first to identify the last pic posted before its your turn, could get messy if people just posted random pics, (although easy ones) nice bike.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> That certainly looks easier than Sea of Vapours pic, but alas I can't try to find it as your supposed to be the first to identify the last pic posted before its your turn, could get messy if people just posted random pics, (although easy ones) nice bike.


_And _not renaming the picture is a bit of a giveaway!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Looks like it’s quite high up a hill with a mini viewpoint ahead. Hill looks quite steep right to left, and possibly craggy and mossy like Hardcastle crags area.


I'd be a bit worried it were that close to me but I _still_ didn't recognise it!


----------



## Tribansman (18 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> _And _not renaming the picture is a bit of a giveaway!


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Looks like it’s quite high up a hill with a mini viewpoint ahead. Hill looks quite steep right to left, and possibly craggy and mossy like Hardcastle crags area.





ColinJ said:


> I'd be a bit worried it were that close to me but I _still_ didn't recognise it!


It is indeed a fair way up a hill and there is a wider view in the next few hundred metres. The thinning bit does provide a bit of a view but isn't 'a viewpoint' as such. it is very steep, incidentally, which may not be wholly obvious from the Streetview image. It's at least 15% at that point and probably more. And just to confirm the hint in the original post, it is somewhere I've cycled to from home and back in a day; more than once. 

Should be easy now then.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> _And _not renaming the picture is a bit of a giveaway!


Ssshhhhh... I rely on things like that


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> It is indeed a fair way up a hill and there is a wider view in the next few hundred metres. The thinning bit does provide a bit of a view but isn't 'a viewpoint' as such. it is very steep, incidentally, which may not be wholly obvious from the Streetview image. It's at least 15% at that point and probably more.


It _does _look steep to me. I found some very likely-looking lanes but they weren't right.



Sea of vapours said:


> And just to confirm the hint in the original post, it is somewhere I've cycled to from home and back in a day; more than once.


So, anywhere within about a 100 km radius of Clapham (Dales)! 

Time to cook/eat. I'll call in again later to see if anybody has managed to put me out of my misery...


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> So, anywhere within about a 100 km radius of Clapham (Dales)!


There's an awful lot of sea water in such a circle. The rides in question were both comfortably less than 200km.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> There's an awful lot of sea water in such a circle. The rides in question were both comfortably less than 200km.


I assumed that the '_except where that would under water, in a quarry, on the roof of a tower block..._' etc. was fairly obvious! 

Back to the maps and Street view...


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2022)

I've had another idea...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I've had another idea...



Steady on


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Steady on


I was wrong again (Storiths, near Bolton Abbey).


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> That certainly looks easier than Sea of Vapours pic, but alas I can't try to find it as your supposed to be the first to identify the last pic posted before its your turn, could get messy if people just posted random pics, (although easy ones) nice bike.


I apologise, I didn't know there were rules to this thread, I posted without reading the whole thread. I blame @ColinJ for his suggestion of using the "New posts" feature in another thread. I've deleted my post and won't be using the "New posts" Facebook style listing again.


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was wrong again (Storiths, near Bolton Abbey).


That is considerably warmer than some other suggestions above. Well under two hours pedalling.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> That is considerably warmer than some other suggestions above. Well under two hours pedalling.


It must be very close to roads that I have already checked! I am busy until this evening now. If nobody beats me to it I will try again later while watching the highlights of today's Milan San Remo.


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Mar 2022)

For complete clarity: it's well under two hours pedalling from Bolton Abbey, not [necessarily] from Clapham.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Mar 2022)

is that two hours pedalling up hill or down hill?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> is that two hours pedalling up hill or down hill?



If from Bolton Abbey must be uphill


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Mar 2022)

Mmmm...... The image is of a section of road which is about 60m, +/- 20m, higher than ground level at Bolton Priory. There may be lumps en route between the two, however.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2022)

I could have _sworn _I looked at this one last night, but maybe I missed it because I was tired!







_*HERE*_.


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Mar 2022)

Spot on ! Well found. A very nice little lane and much, much nicer than going up Greenhow Hill, in the sense of prettier and just about traffic-free, though a little steeper in places; meaning that place there.

Over to you.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2022)

[I typed this while you were posting!]

It looks like a nice way of avoiding the climb of Greenhow Hill, but I have never ridden it. I will give it a go this year. Maybe catch a train to Harrogate and cycle back that way.

Ok, here's one a little bit off the beaten track...






_Name That Road!_


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2022)

I expect this to take minutes rather than hours or days! 


PS _Sunday _minutes...


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I expect this to take minutes rather than hours or days!
> 
> 
> PS _Sunday _minutes...


Perhaps it would be out of line to give you a hint at this point!


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Perhaps it would be out of line to give you a hint at this point!


apart from within a 50 mile radius of Todd, and avoiding the hugely built up areas... i wouldn't know where to start looking. And knowing you it could be down in the midlands... or anywhere


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Mar 2022)

so far, I figure it's not lumpy enough to be in Colin's immediate area. There's a bridge visible on the RH side, but can't see any OH cabling so maybe a disused railway or possibly a canal aqueduct. Building in the middle could be a public house, and if the photo was taken around noon, the camera's pointing in an east-west direction.

edit... also a few curious things on the horizon (which could be dirt on the lens). A potential mast or tower between the two electricity cables... and those lumps... trees? buildings?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> apart from within a 50 mile radius of Todd, and avoiding the hugely built up areas


Very much so, and _just_...



MontyVeda said:


> I figure it's not lumpy enough to be in Colin's immediate area.


Not '_immediate_' but not an exhausting round trip on the bike either. It doesn't look as lumpy as it actually is, probably because it is on top of lumps looking across at other lumps. 



MontyVeda said:


> There's a bridge visible on the RH side, but can't see any OH cabling so maybe a disused railway or possibly a canal aqueduct.


Well spotted...



MontyVeda said:


> Building in the middle could be a public house


It was a significant building at one time but is now private housing.



MontyVeda said:


> if the photo was taken around noon, the camera's pointing in an east-west direction.


Pretty much so.



MontyVeda said:


> also a few curious things on the horizon (which could be dirt on the lens)


That _IS _well spotted. I hadn't noticed those in the picture. Yes, there _ARE _significant things up there.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Mar 2022)

Feck me my detectoring skills have come on leaps and bounds! 🔎

Still not found the road though... but i have been having a snooze


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Mar 2022)

I could be wrong but is there a blurred train moving through that landscape?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I could be wrong but is there a blurred train moving through that landscape?


Only if somebody switched on a temporal distortion field...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Only if somebody switched on a temporal distortion field...



That will be it!


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Mar 2022)

Station Rd nr Harecroft 






Once I'd correctly interpretted what you meant by 'and just'... i stopped looking _just_ within a 50 mile radius of Todd and quickly found it _just_ on the edge of a townvillage 

oh bugger, that means i've got to find another road to post


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Mar 2022)

Hope @ColinJ doesn't mind me posting the next road without confirmation...

Name this road:


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2022)

I will post a few things about my last road and clues when I am back on my laptop and will have a look for the new one. It looks vaguely familiar!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ok, here's one a little bit off the beaten track...





ColinJ said:


> Perhaps it would be out of line to give you a hint at this point!


References to a railway line/track.



MontyVeda said:


> There's a bridge visible on the RH side, but can't see any OH cabling so maybe a disused railway


Thank Beeching for that! The magnificent structure to the right is *Hewenden viaduc*t. It is now Grade II listed.

A cycle path has been constructed from Cullingworth over to...



MontyVeda said:


> Building in the middle could be a public house,


The former Wilsden station building.

Littgull and I decided to cycle over there and check out the viaduct, which is.... _fantastic_!











If you read the Wikipedia article I linked to above and the links from that, you will see that there efforts afoot to extend this cycle path further along the route of the disused line. There are some tunnels which need to be restored first and it is not certain that they will be. Fingers crossed. This would be a really nice way to get in and out of the western side of Bradford via Queensbury.



MontyVeda said:


> also a few curious things on the horizon (which could be dirt on the lens). A potential mast or tower between the two electricity cables


The Ovenden Moor windfarm is up there so you might have spotted some of the turbines. Bradford university also has some weather research buildings on Cock Hill between Oxenhope and Hebden Bridge. They might be some of the lumps in the distance.

Ok, on now to the search for the current road...


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> References to a railway line/track.
> ...


As usual, all your hints went right over my head. I just noticed the arches in the picture


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Mar 2022)

Near Burton-in-Kendal: https://tinyurl.com/48kz6ewc


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2022)

Well done. I started off around Chipping and was about to head north but you got there first.

I would have been fairly confident from a look at the OS map without even going to Street View...


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Mar 2022)

I'm confident of that, so I'll post the next one and apologies to @MontyVeda for not waiting for actual confirmation.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> View attachment 636354
> 
> 
> I'm confident of that, so I'll post the next one and apologies to @MontyVeda for not waiting for actual confirmation.


No worries SoV... 
but you failed to actually name my road, which is really really naughty in this game.  
I might send Colin a PM and ask him to change the name of the game so it's a little clearer


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> No worries SoV...
> but you failed to actually name my road, which is really really naughty in this game.


Fair point. My apologies. That's Dalton Lane, leaviing Burton-in-Kendal on its way to Kirkby Lonsdale (viewed towards B-in-K).


----------



## Aravis (21 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> No worries SoV...
> but you failed to actually name my road, which is really really naughty in this game.
> I might send Colin a PM and ask him to change the name of the game so it's a little clearer


I've often wondered whether pictures of roads without any name are inadmissible, but I don't think anyone's ever complained (about my pictures that is).


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2022)

_*Tow Top Road!*_






Another interesting and very tough-looking climb!

And as unsuitable for HGVs as they come...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2022)

Aravis said:


> I've often wondered whether pictures of roads without any name are inadmissible, but I don't think anyone's ever complained (about my pictures that is).


I think anonymous roads are fine, but we must be able to check them on Street View!

Perhaps '_*Locate *That Road_' would be a better title but I don't think it really matters...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2022)

Although I obviously have the right road, I will wait until lunchtime (Tuesday) before posting my next one. I have it ready to go. It should be easy so it will be a case of who spots the clues and checks the map first!


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I think anonymous roads are fine, but we must be able to check them on Street View!
> 
> Perhaps '_*Locate *That Road_' would be a better title but I don't think it really matters...


I don't have the inclination to wade through dictionary definition websites right now but doesn't the verrb "to name" have a meaning of "to specify" or "to identify"? For example, "name your price".


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Mar 2022)

Correct. That's an impressive bit of road finding with no explicit clues! I think it's quite a distinctive junciton, if you've been there, but otherwise somewhat obscure. And yes, it's another fine little climb with multiple 'scenic zig-zags'. 


Dogtrousers said:


> doesn't the verrb "to name" have a meaning of "to specify"


'Specify' is a meaning of the verb 'name', yes; as is 'identify'. In the case of Tow Top and Tarn Gate, they're entertaining roads to name though :-)


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Mar 2022)

Aravis said:


> I've often wondered whether pictures of roads without any name are inadmissible, but I don't think anyone's ever complained (about my pictures that is).


I've posted a few unnamed roads but have made it clear that the roads have no name or number, just so whoever finds it doesn't spend unnecessary time trying find a name or number.

I wasn't being entirely serious when giving @Sea of vapours a well deserved ticking off... i was just in a mood because i didn't get chance to try out my _005_ clue


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2022)

Ok... I hope that I haven't posted this one before. (I did a quick search and couldn't find it.)

As I said above - this should be easy. I have a nice clue to give you if you need it, but I think there is enough in the picture for you to identify the road in minutes.







_*Name That Road!*_


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Mar 2022)

Initial thoughts were a prison wall but that search has proved fruitless.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2022)

I was thinking dam, but there’s a lot of them about. Damn!


----------



## Alex321 (22 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I was thinking dam, but there’s a lot of them about. Damn!


I was thinking Dam as well. That looks like a wide spillway, which reduces the number a bit.


----------



## Venod (22 Mar 2022)

Moselden Lane Ripponden







https://www.google.com/maps/@53.646...4!1swwhtG-VdDaq2i9w2jZuBmw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Mar 2022)

Well done everyone who didn't think it was a prison wall


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> Moselden Lane Ripponden
> 
> View attachment 636450
> 
> ...


Well done.

For those who didn't spot the extra features in the picture... I chose an angle that showed heavy traffic on the M62 on the hillside behind the dam. In the far distance, the spike on the horizon is the transmitter tower on Windy Hill.

The other clue which I was going to give you was this picture taken from the M62 nearby...





That is the _*famous farmhouse between the 2 carriageways of the motorway*_. I can't get my head round choosing to carry on living there! 

I also wanted to post some pictures I took from just below the dam, after a period of heavy rain...














Over to you, @Venod!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well done.
> 
> For those who didn't spot the extra features in the picture... I chose an angle that showed heavy traffic on the M62 on the hillside behind the dam. In the far distance, the spike on the horizon is the transmitter tower on Windy Hill.
> 
> ...



I thought that was just tourists parked above the reservoir!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I thought that was just tourists parked above the reservoir!


Ok, if you insist... Some more information! 

The car park used to be up here:






But it gained a reputation as a popular spot for, er, _al fresco evening entertainment_... 

This is the new, less private car park! :


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 636469
> 
> That is the _*famous farmhouse between the 2 carriageways of the motorway*_. I can't get my head round choosing to carry on living there!


Because a farm is much more than just a farmhouse


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Because a farm is much more than just a farmhouse


I'd have to _really _love my farm! 

I wonder if the family have ever had tests to see what the air pollution from thousands of passing vehicles is doing to them...


----------



## Venod (22 Mar 2022)

Bit of luck with that one there are a lot of reservoirs and dams up and down the country. Another to follow shortly.


----------



## Venod (22 Mar 2022)

Name that road.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'd have to _really _love my farm!
> 
> I wonder if the family have ever had tests to see what the air pollution from thousands of passing vehicles is doing to them...


it's probably a lot better than living in the middle of a city, like most of us do


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> it's probably a lot better than living in the middle of a city, like most of us do


You are right - I just found this...



> The story goes that when the M62 was built on the moors above Huddersfield in the late 1960s, the owner, Ken Wild, refused to sell his land, and so the 18th century house and fields ended up sandwiched between the westbound and eastbound lanes of the motorway. In fact, engineers forked the road due to a geological fault beneath the farm.
> 
> Wondering how the owners get in and out? The farmers have private access via an underpass. The farm also has fences to keep livestock in, trees strategically placed to offer some privacy, and triple-glazed windows to keep the noise to a hum inside the house. And while it is surrounded by motorways, the farm has joined environmental and sustainability initiatives, such as providing habitat for key bird species and restoring peatland bog to lock away carbon and help fight climate change.
> 
> The current owners of the farm have said that as it’s always windy on this spot, the traffic pollution is blown away. To test this theory, students from the University of Huddersfield took soil and air samples and found that pollution is, indeed, surprisingly low.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

@Venod's road is _*Reading Gate*_. 






I stumbled across it! I thought I knew what area to look in but was struggling to find those buildings. 

In the end I used satellite view on Google Maps. I thought I had seen the structures from above so I switched to Street View and found that what I was looking at was wrong. Then I noticed a blob on the horizon with a distinctive shape, which on investigation turned out to be what I was looking for!


----------



## Venod (23 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> @Venod's road is _*Reading Gate*_.
> 
> View attachment 636515
> 
> ...


Well done @ColinJ it's an old peat factory, the road is a dead end but there is a track (not a PROW) that runs South Easterly in front of the factory this connects to other roads towards Crowle, it is used by cyclists, its not paved but not too rough.

Over to you.

Unpaved track highlighted in red.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Mar 2022)

Ha thought it’d be somewhere round there but hadn’t got round to looking. Usually use the A161 when heading to York, as for an A road, it’s not busy as all on the weekend.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> Well done @ColinJ it's an old peat factory, the road is a dead end but there is a track (not a PROW) that runs South Easterly in front of the factory this connects to other roads towards Crowle, it is used by cyclists, its not paved but not too rough.


Ah - I was wondering why you would cycle down a dead-end road like that!

Here is my next one. Attentive forum members should get this pretty easily...






_*Name That Road!*_


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - I was wondering why you would cycle down a dead-end road like that!
> 
> Here is my next one. Attentive forum members should get this pretty easily...
> 
> ...


That'll be the junction of Back lane and Halifax Road...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

It should is!

The WWII pillbox on the right is a massive clue. I have also included the tough climb in the distance towards Hebden Bridge in many posts.

Did you know the road or did the pillbox give it away?

Anyway - over to you.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> 
> Did you know the road or did the pillbox give it away?
> 
> Anyway - over to you.


pillbox search 

in a similar vein...





Name the road... or just locate it, since it doesn't appear to have a name


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

It would be asking too much for that to be another pillbox... (I'll do a search just in case, but then I will switch to other fortifications!)


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Mar 2022)

'_in a similar vein_' is a clue that it is another pillbox... but unlike your pillbox, mine isn't pinpointed on GG maps.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> '_in a similar vein_' is a clue that it is another pillbox... but unlike your pillbox, mine isn't pinpointed on GG maps.


I suspected that it was! 

I went to download a UK pillbox map but _MalwareBytes _started sounding alarms and asked me if I _*REALLY *_wanted to download that file... Er, maybe not then! 

I'll look for another map elsewhere.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Mar 2022)

Whilst this lane doesn't have a name, you need to be looking at old lanes_ _


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2022)

_*Near Devil's Bridge, Kirkby Lonsdale.*_






I found _*this interesting site*_ which has an overlay showing all the defensive structures in the country, and then just searched outwards from Lancaster!


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Mar 2022)

Well done Colin... so my 'old lanes' anagram was wasted once again 

Back to you


----------



## Aravis (24 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Well done Colin... so my 'old lanes' *anagram was wasted once again*
> 
> Back to you


I certainly didn't spot it. Frustrating, isn't it?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2022)

Aravis said:


> I certainly didn't spot it. Frustrating, isn't it?


Oh, I didn't either! 

I am about to have a meal with a friend so I will think about my next road later after I get home.


----------



## Tribansman (24 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, I didn't either!
> 
> I am about to have a meal with a friend so I will think about my next road later after I get home.


Priorities Colin! Your friend can bloody wait!


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Whilst this lane doesn't have a name, you need to be looking at old lanes__


I didn't find your pic of a WW2 Pillbox, but I found this WW2 Pillbox, which I quite liked, it's in a strategic position where the high moorland road over Widdop Moor joins at a road junction a few miles from Burnley and Nelson. Good stuff, an enjoyable thread.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I didn't find your pic of a WW2 Pillbox, but I found this WW2 Pillbox, which I quite liked, it's in a strategic position where the high moorland road over Widdop Moor joins at a road junction a few miles from Burnley and Nelson. Good stuff, an enjoyable thread.
> 
> View attachment 636826


That'll be the one Colin posted at the junction of Back lane and Halifax Road.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Priorities Colin! Your friend can bloody wait!


... and staring at a 6"phone screen isn't as good as using a nice 12" laptop screen!

I am back home with the laptop now. Let me think... 

I need to get out on my bike more - I am running low on ideas! 

Ok, here you go:






There at least 4 clues in that picture. Maybe 4.5? 

_*Name That Road!*_


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Mar 2022)

- quarry?
- lake/reservoir/river/estuary?
- tree?
- tarmac?
4.5 - layby?
I'm confident I've got a couple correct


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2022)

2 of the 4.5!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2022)

There definitely IS more than one tree but that would be a pretty poxy clue in this country!  Maybe a good clue for somewhere where trees were very rare.

Ditto for tarmac!


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> There at least 4 clues in that picture. Maybe 4.5?


This seems to be abusing the word 'clue'. 'Feature' might be more applicable !


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> This seems to be abusing the word 'clue'. 'Feature' might be more applicable !


I am going to see how my crossword dictionary defines it...!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2022)

"_Anything which points to the solution of a mystery or puzzle_"

There are 4.5 (ish) features which can act as clues to this mysterious puzzle!


----------



## Venod (25 Mar 2022)

Mill Road looking towards Melton Bottom Quarry,(1 clue) East Yorkshire, you can just see the River Humber on the left (2 Clue) sun from the south so west facing road (3 clue) no idea of the other 1.5 clues.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2022)

Well done. 

The other full clue was that it is a significant climb. That might not be obvious from the picture so if you hadn't worked out which road it was, I was going to post... 

300m10p52c19s! 

The translation is: 300 metres at 10% in a 52 tooth chainring and a 19 tooth sprocket - ouch! 

That is a reference to one edition of the Humber Bridge forum ride in which we went up that climb to Swanland. I had not done my homework properly. I was expecting a gradient of only around 5% so I was a bit intimidated when that thing ramped up in front of me. That was probably the hardest climb that I have successfully climbed on my singlespeed. 

I thought that someone might think that the distant river was the Humber and take a look at our routes. 

After that year, we avoided Swanland! 

The half clue was that the terrain was undulating but not seriously hilly. 

Back to you for the next one!


----------



## Venod (25 Mar 2022)

I have only been down this road once, name that road.


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Mar 2022)

Here
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.5...NIvhcJ50dR02zeNwexYQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

Pot luck. Second east / west reservoir I looked at.


----------



## Venod (25 Mar 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> View attachment 636949
> 
> 
> Here
> ...


Well done I thought it looked like a river from that angle, but obviously I was wrong.

Over to you.


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> Well done I thought it looked like a river from that angle, but obviously I was wrong.
> 
> Over to you.


Nice, I knew it was a reservoir somewhere, I just didn't know which one, so I'm improving. I'm enjoying the searching.


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Mar 2022)

Name that road. You can get there using broken pathways.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2022)

That is so distinctive that I am sure that it could be found by '_cheating_'... I'll give it a day and if nobody else has found it by then, I will!


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Mar 2022)

here! I can't see a name for the lane though. It's off the A697 between Thirlstane and Whitburn in Kent Scotland


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> here!


You are facing the wrong way!


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> You are facing the wrong way!


just offering an alternative perspective


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Mar 2022)

If it's OK with everyone (especially Guy)... I'm gonna pass the next turn to @GuyBoden.

nowt to do with running out of ideas or anything


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> If it's OK with everyone (especially Guy)... I'm gonna pass the next turn to @GuyBoden.
> 
> *nowt to do with running out of ideas or anything*


I'm having that problem too!

I'm going to try to ride on some interesting unfamiliar roads this year. I can afford more days out now that I am getting my state pension.


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> If it's OK with everyone (especially Guy)... I'm gonna pass the next turn to @GuyBoden.
> 
> nowt to do with running out of ideas or anything


Thank you very much, I'll take up the challenge.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2022)

Here

Dropped pin
https://goo.gl/maps/Jum3QTBe5GdxPLm57


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Mar 2022)

*Name that road?*


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2022)

I'm fairly sure that I have ridden past that in Cheshire? I'll have to search for it because I won't remember where...

*Ok, Church Lane, North Rode!*

The Street View car didn't actually get a very clear view of the sign, but you can see it in the distance.


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'm fairly sure that I have ridden past that in Cheshire? I'll have to search for it because I won't remember where...
> 
> Ok, Church Lane, North Rode!


Well done, over to you. It's a great sign.

Here's a link to the location. Church Lane, North Rode, Cheshire.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.1...4!1sykxd7gJ1aQ_bZmW5Q-AJ0A!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Aravis (25 Mar 2022)

Grrr. I was organising my screen grab and link as you posted. Pity, because I have a couple of good ones ready.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Mar 2022)

Aravis said:


> Grrr. I was organising my screen grab and link as you posted. Pity, because I have a couple of good ones ready.


Fishing for a @ColinJ deferral...


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2022)

Aravis said:


> Grrr. I was organising my screen grab and link as you posted. Pity, because I have a couple of good ones ready.





Tribansman said:


> Fishing for a @ColinJ deferral...


Ha ha - yes, I'll pass it on. I've had a few recently and am short of ideas!


----------



## Aravis (25 Mar 2022)

Thanks @ColinJ I'll take that as a deal to be returned idc.

Ordinary, but that could actually help:







Name that road!


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - yes, I'll pass it on. I've had a few recently and am short of ideas!


I've had to start keeping track of my roads on a map...


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I've had to start keeping track of my roads on a map...
> View attachment 637014


I was thinking of trawling through the thread to make a note of mine. It needs to be done before I start repeating myself.

It would be a good idea if I made a list of the roads that I have already posted. It needs to be done before I start repeating myself...


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> here! I can't see a name for the lane though. It's off the A697 between Thirlstane and Whitburn in Kent Scotland
> 
> View attachment 636992


Well done. In case no one got the clue pathways is an anagram of Pyatshaw, which is the house named on the OS map. Did anyone spot the gorilla in my photo? You can't see it in @MontyVeda 's screen grab though you can see the tyranosaurus rex in the same garden.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Mar 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> Well done. In case no one got the clue pathways is an anagram of Pyatshaw, which is the house named on the OS map. Did anyone spot the gorilla in my photo? You can't see it in @MontyVeda 's screen grab though you can see the tyranosaurus rex in the same garden.


What is the story behind the Arch and any idea why they have a trex and a gorilla in their garden, is it just a private house owner with a sense of humour?


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> What is the story behind the Arch and any idea why they have a trex and a gorilla in their garden, is it just a private house owner with a sense of humour?


The arch was built in the 1820s to mark the entry to the estate and grounds of Spottiswoode House, a stately pile demolished in the 1920s.
I've no idea about the gorilla or the t-rex.


----------



## Aravis (26 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking of trawling through the thread to make a note of mine. It needs to be done before I start repeating myself.
> 
> It would be a good idea if I made a list of the roads that I have already posted. It needs to be done before I start repeating myself...


Would it not be better to create a kind of heat map of everyone's offerings so far, and then keep it up-to-date? I've thought about this from time to time, and if there's interest we could always share out blocks of pages to spread the load. I can't help with prettifying the results though.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Mar 2022)

Aravis said:


> Thanks @ColinJ I'll take that as a deal to be returned idc.
> 
> Ordinary, but that could actually help:
> 
> ...


Are those the Welsh mountains or the Evesham hills in the background?


----------



## Aravis (26 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Are those the Welsh mountains or the Evesham hills in the background?


Not a million miles away.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2022)

Aravis said:


> Would it not be better to create a kind of heat map of everyone's offerings so far, and then keep it up-to-date? I've thought about this from time to time, and if there's interest we could always share out blocks of pages to spread the load. I can't help with prettifying the results though.


I have never thought about how to do that kind of thing. Somebody on here must know how to do it?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2022)

'Ordinary' could be 'Common'. I'm not sure if the 'but' and 'that' are just there to join ordinary to the end of the clue, or maybe either or both could be too...

I reckon east to south east of the Malvern hills.

I'm going out now. I'll be interested to see what y'all come up with while I am gone.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking of trawling through the thread to make a note of mine. ...


I think it should be quite easy for you... I didn't put the phrase *name that road* on each of my entries so it really was a trawl through all my posts


----------



## Aravis (26 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> 'Ordinary' could be 'Common'. I'm not sure if the 'but' and 'that' are just there to join ordinary to the end of the clue, or maybe either or both could be too...





Edit: Has the penny dropped?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2022)

Aravis said:


> Edit: Has the penny dropped?


I had thought of penny farthings but not had time to investigate, and I am currently being distracted by the last 80 km of a great stage of the Tour of Catalunya!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2022)

I'll donate another hint... There is a Penny Farthing pub in Aston Crews (Ross-on-Wye) so look towards Wales from somewhere round there?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2022)

_*B4222 *_- I was looking in the wrong direction! 







Eventually the penny (farthing) dropped!


----------



## Aravis (26 Mar 2022)

That's the one, @ColinJ.

Despite appearances, from our point of view the B-road turns left towards the pub, and we're looking from an unclassified road with (ahem) no obvious name. It's anything but an ordinary spot, although the view of the Malverns is largely lost once you've passed the junction.

I took the picture on my ride last Wednesday. If I'm heading back towards Gloucester from Ross, my standard route is to come up past the pub and head off in the direction of view. On one occasion in 2017 I stopped for a photo:






Over to you again Colin I'm afraid.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2022)

Aravis said:


> Despite appearances, from our point of view the B-road turns left towards the pub, and we're looking from an unclassified road with (ahem) no obvious name.


Oh yes - how strange! I didn't spot that.

Here's another one that I had thought about doing before, but I don't _think _that I have. (I did a quick search and couldn't find the name of the road in this thread.)






_*Name That Road!*_


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2022)

Is that a UFO/flying saucer above and to the right of the 20 foot gateposts!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that a UFO/flying saucer above and to the right of the 20 foot gateposts!


Even if it was, it has probably gone now!

I zoomed in on the Street View image and it is just a strange looking part of the cloud.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that a UFO/flying saucer above and to the right of the 20 foot gateposts!


judging by all the photographs of UFOs I've seen in the Fortean Times... I'd say, absolutely yes... it is quite clearly a UFO!

Colin's roads looks familiar.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## GuyBoden (27 Mar 2022)

To help naming the road in this picture, I've consulted my personal drystone wall experts, concerning style, stone type and probable location.

The top stones, known as coping stones, was apparently the give away feature, but the batter and pinning were distinctive too.






The results of their exacting analysis confirmed my suspicions, that the drystone wall in the picture is probably in the North of England.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> The results of their exacting analysis confirmed my suspicions, that the drystone wall in the picture is probably in North of England.


I confirm that the road and wall are in the the N of England. In fact, they are in the NW, which is an amazing coincidence, because that's where I do most of my riding!


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oh yes - how strange! I didn't spot that.
> 
> Here's another one that I had thought about doing before, but I don't _think _that I have. (I did a quick search and couldn't find the name of the road in this thread.)
> 
> ...


Finally! Buckstones Road nr Shaw


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Finally! Buckstones Road nr Shaw


I'm happy to say I didn't look anywhere near there. It's always annoying when it turns out to be somewhere you looked.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm happy to say I didn't look anywhere near there. It's always annoying when it turns out to be somewhere you looked.



I am happy to say I didn’t look anywhere for this one.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Mar 2022)

I was convinced it was a road i'd been along so spent much of my time looking around Rossendale... turns out I've never been anywhere near it.

This is a road I'd like to ride again.





I'd say _name that road_ but it doesn't have a name, so if you want to win name the fell instead


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Finally! Buckstones Road nr Shaw
> 
> View attachment 637468


Well done. 

It saves me posting my clue: A local saying: "_Easy to find, though sure to overlook_". (There is a spectacular view from the road overlooking Shaw and other parts of Greater Manchester.)

Other interesting options for clues would have been to do with _Dog Hill_ or _Black Lad(d)_ [Pub higher up]. 

It's a fairly challenging climb on the way to a circuit of Saddleworth/Saddleworth Moor, the Buckstones climb, or a trip over to Marsden.


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well done.
> 
> It saves me posting my clue: A local saying: "_Easy to find, though sure to overlook_". (There is a spectacular view from the road overlooking Shaw and other parts of Greater Manchester.)
> 
> ...


Weren't we both standing at Grain bar to watch the tour of britain stage 8 in 2019. 

It was, here's your photo, I should have guessed that.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/h...-tob-stage-8-sat-14th-sept-2019.252913/page-2


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Weren't we both standing at Grain bar to watch the tour of britain stage 8 in 2019.
> 
> It was, here' your photo, I should have guessed that.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/h...-tob-stage-8-sat-14th-sept-2019.252913/page-2
> View attachment 637501


That was over the summit, but yes - we did go up Buckstones Rd to get there!


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I was convinced it was a road i'd been along so spent much of my time looking around Rossendale... turns out I've never been anywhere near it.
> 
> This is a road I'd like to ride again.
> View attachment 637471
> ...


I was convinced it was Halifax Road, I followed every inch of dry stone wall trying to find the exact spot, but never found it, all good fun. Well done.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I was convinced it was *Halifax Road*, I followed every inch of dry stone wall trying to find the exact spot, but never found it, all good fun. Well done.


You're in the right country but wrong county... and it's a nameless road on all the maps i've looked at


----------



## nickyboy (28 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well done.
> 
> It saves me posting my clue: A local saying: "_Easy to find, though sure to overlook_". (There is a spectacular view from the road overlooking Shaw and other parts of Greater Manchester.)
> 
> ...


Yep, done it several times. Always hard as it can only be done from Glossop by talking the road all the way at least to Milnrow. But at least when that one is done, there is just rolling all the way back to Glossop with just a relatively easy climb out of Stalybridge


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> You're in the right country but wrong county... and it's a nameless road on all the maps i've looked at


Is it in Lancashire?

The fells in Lancashire look inviting.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Is it in Lancashire?
> 
> The fells in Lancashire look inviting.


it's not in Yorkshire and it's not in Lancashire, which leaves only one* other county in the whole UK in which I've cycled.

This is just a few yards further down the lane...


...there's two clues to the county in the foreground.

But the biggest clue, which seemingly everyone has missed, was in post #5606 

*That's actually not true, there was that trip to Norfolk when i was a youngster, but this isn't Norfolk


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Mar 2022)

So that's a Cumbrian Herdwick on its holidays in Cheshire is it? 

That lane is annoyingly familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> it's not in Yorkshire and it's not in Lancashire, which leaves only one* other county in the whole UK in which I've cycled.
> 
> This is just a few yards further down the lane...
> View attachment 637621
> ...



Plus a compass in your screen shot shows you which way it is facing.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Mar 2022)

i assumed from the start it was cumbria / lake district, especially with fell refernce.

road may be pointing north (EDIT doh West see above) (prevailing westerley wind) and the land drops away a fair deal to the right.

still haven't found it though!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> i assumed from the start it was cumbria / lake district, especially with fell refernce.
> 
> road my be pointing north (prevailing westerley wind) and the land drops away a fair deal to the right.
> 
> still haven't found it though!



Look at the compass in the screen shot, it’s not pointing north.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Mar 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> So that's a Cumbrian Herdwick on its holidays in Cheshire is it?
> 
> That lane is annoyingly familiar but I can't place it.


Some friends of mine in Warwickshire rent out their fields to sheep owners. They had Herdwicks on there a couple of years ago. I guess they were on some kind of holiday.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> i assumed from the start it was cumbria / lake district, especially with fell refernce.
> 
> road may be pointing north (EDIT doh West see above) (prevailing westerley wind) and the land drops away a fair deal to the right.
> 
> still haven't found it though!


Yes, I have been beavering away with those ideas in mind but haven't spotted it yet.

I'll go and make a pot of coffee and have another go if none of you have found it by the time I return!


----------



## T4tomo (29 Mar 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.6...2e0!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i37!5m1!1e4?hl=en

above Low lorton fell barrow??

or possibly Whinfell given name of nearby farm


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I'd say _name that road_ but it doesn't have a name, so if you want to win name the fell instead


I'm looking at Whinfell.





I've found it, I think.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.6...4!1s7RPAu1GFyJBSX1j1NhzFHA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
Edit: I can't find the sheep.
Edit: I've found the sheep too.
Edit: Sorry, I was so, so close.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Mar 2022)

A mere 14 minutes too late @GuyBoden


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> A mere 14 minutes too late @GuyBoden


I should have refreshed the screen, but I was trying to find the sheep. All good fun.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Mar 2022)

Pipped at the post @GuyBoden ...but a damn fine effort!

Well done @T4tomo . It is indeed Whin Fell... one of several in fact. Another is centreparks nr Penrith. There's also one near Dunsop Bridge too.

The eagle eyed amongst you may have spotted the clue in post 5,606...


MontyVeda said:


> ...
> I'd say _name that road_ but it doesn't have a name, so if you want to win name the fell instead


...the whole sentence in very dark grey except the words 'win' and 'fell' which are clearly black


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2022)

Bad luck, Guy!

I made the classic "_didn't look like a road on the OS map error_". I got the right area and orientation but looked at area B instead of area A on this map!






I missed the 'win' clue!


----------



## T4tomo (29 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I missed the 'win' clue!


me too, once I'd worked out it west not north facing I was in right area, well started a bit east of there but worked across


> _didn't look like a road - _


It didn't on street view either - looked an awful surface for climbing or descending on!


----------



## T4tomo (29 Mar 2022)

NTR


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2022)

Name The Future Crop... 

Hops?


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Pipped at the post @GuyBoden ...but a damn fine effort!
> 
> Well done @T4tomo . It is indeed Whin Fell... one of several in fact. Another is centreparks nr Penrith. There's also one near Dunsop Bridge too.
> 
> ...


When you said, it's not in the Lancashire fells and gave a big clue, I spotted the Win and Fell, but fell at the last hurdle looking for sheep and got talking to the farmer. That's the trouble with using a virtual headset with the Google map Metaverse. Good stuff.


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Name The Future Crop...
> 
> Hops?


Are you saying Kent then?

Hop Growers map below, so it might not be Kent.




https://www.britishhops.org.uk/growers/
"There are just over 50 British farmers growing British Hops in Great Britain today.

The South-East counties of Kent, Suffolk, Surrey and Sussex are where hops were first grown in the UK. They were shortly followed by the West Midlands, including the counties of Herefordshire and Worcestershire and today about half of the British Hop production is grown by West Midlands-based farmers and half in the South East. For a map of British Counties,"


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Are you saying Kent then?


Has a general Kentish look, but doesn't ring a bell with me. Which probably means that I ride along it regularly.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Mar 2022)

The 30mph limit suggests the outskirts of a village or town.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Mar 2022)

its in an area covered by Guy's map!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Name The Future Crop...
> 
> Hops?



I would go for a vineyard


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I would go for a vineyard


That was my second guess! If the crop isn't hops or grapes, what else grows on poles like those in the UK?


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I would go for a vineyard


I was thinking that but I think even in winter the woody bits of the vines are visible above ground.

Plenty of vinyards in Surrey.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was thinking that but I think even in winter the woody bits of the vines are visible above ground.
> 
> Plenty of vinyards in Surrey.



Could be a new vineyard field at the time Streetview went past.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That was my second guess! If the crop isn't hops or grapes, what else grows on poles like those in the UK?



Pole dancers?


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Mar 2022)

"In 1962, hops in England were covering an area of approximately 8,200 ha. Since 1962, the area has declined and was stabilised to approximately 1,060 ha in 2007. This stability remains and since 2007 the UK crop has been about 1,000 ha."

I think they're Hop Poles, so only about 1000 ha. to check.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> ...
> I think they're Hop Poles, so only about 1000 ha. to check.


or around 50 farms...


GuyBoden said:


> ...
> https://www.britishhops.org.uk/growers/
> "There are just over 50 British farmers growing British Hops in Great Britain today.
> ...



I think T4tomo is in the south east... so start there.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Mar 2022)

They are definitely hop poles. Grape vines live from year to year and are generally hand picked, you'd have to be a frigging giant to pick grapes if they grew to the height of hops...

We also visited a cider farm very close to this


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2022)

It's could be in the Hopshires then.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Mar 2022)

On the upside, I've enjoyed spending a day searching the quaint little villages of Kent and Sussex


----------



## T4tomo (30 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> On the upside, I've enjoyed spending a day searching the quaint little villages of Kent and Sussex


... despite Guy's map above getting a like / cool from me?

for avoidance of doubt - its in the "hopshires" area above


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ... despite Guy's map above getting a like / cool from me?
> 
> ...


That appeared today. Much of my searching was yesterday


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.3...4!1s533Lk5bEjnqHIIeYRgXV8w!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

I think I've found it, good pic, good game.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> View attachment 637731
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.3...4!1s533Lk5bEjnqHIIeYRgXV8w!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> 
> I think I've found it, good pic, good game.


well done @GuyBoden 

over to you.


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> well done @GuyBoden
> 
> over to you.


You gave some nicely timed hints that made a good game.


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2022)

Name that road?


----------



## Venod (30 Mar 2022)

Top Station Road aka Mow Cop Hill Climb.


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> Top Station Road aka Mow Cop Hill Climb.
> 
> View attachment 637740


Well done, it's a nice climb.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2022)

I have never done that one but recognised it from watching videos of other people suffering climbing it!


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Mar 2022)

Looked instantly familiar, I must've seen a photo of it on CC before. When you say 'nice' climb... do you really mean  climb?


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Mar 2022)

Even I recognised the pub from seeing film of hill climbers struggling past it. Although I wouldn't have a clue were it actually is.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> a nice climb



Interesting adjective for a road known as the "killer mile" !


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Looked instantly familiar, I must've seen a photo of it on CC before. When you say 'nice' climb... do you really mean  climb?


Yes, the Mow Cop hill climb on Top Station Rd is very steep. I now ride up the otherside, the Mow Cop lane side, going past the nice church and near the canal, it's an easier ride.

Mow Cop Hill climb stats (Top Station Rd)

Distance 0.9 miles
Average Gradient: 11.7%
Maximum gradient: 23%
Elevation gain: 170 metres (560 feet)


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Interesting adjective for a road known as the "killer mile" !


Yes, it's steep. Especially if you have ridden 30+ miles to get there and have to cycle back home.

If you drive there in a car, cycle up the climb and then drive back home, it's much easier. Just two miles of cycling.


----------



## Venod (30 Mar 2022)

There are roads i have ridden that deserve revisiting, this is one by the look of it, I can't recall the ride (17 years ago) but it looks good.

Name that road, or maybe don't as I can't see a name for it.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Mar 2022)

initial guess... north yorkshire moors?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Mar 2022)

I knew I was looking at Cheshire Plains but only just seen it.


----------



## Venod (30 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> initial guess... north yorkshire moors?


NYM is one of my favourite cycling areas and I have posted a few NTR from there, but on this occasion its not NYM.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Mar 2022)

Its a cracking view off a ridge line.

it might be my screen, but is that some sort of mast or tower on the horizon?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Its a cracking view off a ridge line.
> 
> it might be my screen, but is that some sort of mast or tower on the horizon?
> 
> View attachment 637789



Definitely a mast


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Its a cracking view off a ridge line.
> 
> it might be my screen, but is that some sort of mast or tower on the horizon?
> 
> View attachment 637789


Yes, it looks like the Bilsdale transmitter.

I'm wrong.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2022)

I felt that it was more likely to be W Yorkshire than N Yorkshire, and I had spotted the mast.

Narrow road on a ridge, footpath crossing it. Given the light in the sky, looking E to SE?


----------



## Venod (30 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Its a cracking view off a ridge line.
> 
> it might be my screen, but is that some sort of mast or tower on the horizon?
> 
> View attachment 637789


Yes its a mast symbol on the OS map.


----------



## Venod (30 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Given the light in the sky, looking E to SE?


Good call Colin.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Mar 2022)

I had it tagged around Bradwell or Buxton in Peak but can’t find a match round those parts.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I had it tagged around Bradwell or Buxton in Peak but can’t find a match round those parts.


I'm busy sulking because my NYM guess was wrong


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2022)

I'm moved to Tapton Hill transmitter.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2022)

There are a lot of them!

That ridge should be easy to spot on an OS map if looking in the right place, especially with the footpath crossing the road, and a transmitter mast at the end somewhere...


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> There are a lot of them!


Yes, here's a website that lists *every* mast in the country in Alphabetical order:
https://ukfree.tv/maps/alphabetical

Edit: But, there's a Google Map link to every mast.


----------



## Venod (30 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, here's a website that lists *every* mast in the country in Alphabetical order:
> https://ukfree.tv/maps/alphabetical
> 
> Edit: But, there's a Google Map link to every mast.


I don't know what the name of the mast is, but it's a good bet it's on that list.


----------



## Venod (30 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> I don't know what the name of the mast is, but it's a good bet it's on that list.


The mast is called what I thought it might be, I can't see it on that list, it's a communications mast, not TV or radio, so odds are it's not on that list.


----------



## Venod (31 Mar 2022)

A couple of clues in my answers to Guys list suggestion.


----------



## MontyVeda (31 Mar 2022)

This is the map I used to find Colin's mast on the hills above Shaw...

http://tx.mb21.co.uk/mapsys/google/alltx.php


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> This is the map I used to find Colin's mast on the hills above Shaw...
> 
> http://tx.mb21.co.uk/mapsys/google/alltx.php


That's a great map website, I didn't know there were so many transmitter masts in the country.

Are we saying that the mast is in Yorkshire?

I wonder if it's on this map.


----------



## Venod (31 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> That's a great map website, I didn't know there were so many transmitter masts in the country.
> 
> Are we saying that the mast is in Yorkshire?
> 
> ...


It's not.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> A couple of clues in my answers to Guys list suggestion.





Venod said:


> I don't know what the name of the mast is, but it's a *good* *bet *it's on that list.





Venod said:


> The mast is called what I thought it might be, I can't see it on that list, it's a communications mast, not TV or radio, so *odds are* it's not on that list.


Possibly gambling related.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Mar 2022)

I thought I'd found it at the Wrekin, topography and mast looked promising on the map, but it wasn't.


----------



## MontyVeda (31 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> That's a great map website, I didn't know there were so many transmitter masts in the country.
> 
> ...


Some of them are incredibly underwhelming... eg, this one in Nelson for Pendle Community Radio:


----------



## MontyVeda (31 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Possibly gambling related.


William hill


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2022)

William Hill radio mast near Great Hucklow in Derbyshire

The road itself does seem to be nameless, but a bit later on merges with Sir William Hill Road

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.2...4!1sadll6lquPTI2t82umsSIFQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656





Kind of belongs to @MontyVeda really. But he can't have it.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> William Hill radio mast near Great Hucklow in Derbyshire
> 
> The road itself does seem to be nameless, but a bit later on merges with Sir William Hill Road
> 
> ...



Excellent, good deduction skills. "Possibly gambling related." How did you guess that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2022)

OK, here we go. Name that road.


----------



## Willd (31 Mar 2022)

https://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-s...ildford-surrey-2007-john-evelyn-11978306.html

Abinger Lane


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2022)

Willd said:


> https://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-s...ildford-surrey-2007-john-evelyn-11978306.html
> 
> Abinger Lane


Nice one. Over to you.

By the way, my clue was to have been "You might find one who over-indulges on this road" (A binger Lane)"


----------



## Venod (31 Mar 2022)

Well done @Dogtrousers, although @Ming the Merciless was very close and after his post I expected it to go quickly, I am glad the clues worked out.


----------



## MontyVeda (31 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> William Hill radio mast near Great Hucklow in Derbyshire
> 
> The road itself does seem to be nameless, but a bit later on merges with Sir William Hill Road
> 
> ...


after doing a wiki search for William Hill but got no hills, I thought i was being witty


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> after doing a wiki search for William Hill but got no hills, I thought i was being witty


"William Hill Radio Mast" took me straight here: 
"The Radio Mast on Sir William Hill" https://www.picturesofengland.com/England/Derbyshire/Grindleford/pictures


----------



## Willd (31 Mar 2022)

Don't cycle on the right-hand "road"


----------



## Alex321 (31 Mar 2022)

Willd said:


> Don't cycle on the right-hand "road"


I thought canal towpaths were quite popular places to cycle


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> Well done @Dogtrousers, although @Ming the Merciless was very close and after his post I expected it to go quickly, I am glad the clues worked out.



Ha ha, it was the mast I thought it was, but I only had a cursory glance at roads before other stuff got in the way! I’d looked one road away before going off to do stuff. No idea it was called William Hill transmitter.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2022)

I was looking in that area after being told that my comment about the road direction was right, but not that my guess about West Yorkshire was.

I was looking very close to where the road is but somehow the contour lines were not quite the way I'd imagined...

Off to look at canals now!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> OK, here we go. Name that road.
> View attachment 637870



If you’ve ridden past you’ll get this straight away. Very distinctive.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> If you’ve ridden past you’ll get this straight away. Very distinctive.


It went within 30min. Which is quite a long time for one of mine.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Mar 2022)

We're not short of transmitting masts or canals in this country.

I'm hoping that the canal is near Rugby.


----------



## Venod (31 Mar 2022)

Stoke Road without the boat.
https://www.google.com/maps/@52.575...4!1sFCZvMtGMeyyqddqoW6yS6w!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2022)

I followed the Coventry canal north, but didn't notice the other canal going east from Bedworth!


----------



## Venod (31 Mar 2022)

Here's another, this time the road has a name.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Mar 2022)

A list of Dairy Farmers in Yorkshire with Friesian dairy cows would be nice. 

A list of Dairy farmers in Yorkshire is available, but it will be a long winded approach.
https://datacac.uk/csvTable/united-kingdom/List-of-Registered-Dairy-Establishments-131.html


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Mar 2022)

I’d say Yorkshire Wolds looking at that.


----------



## All uphill (31 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> A list of Dairy Farmers in Yorkshire with Friesian dairy cows would be nice.
> 
> A list of Dairy farmers in Yorkshire is available, but it will be a long winded approach.
> https://datacac.uk/csvTable/united-kingdom/List-of-Registered-Dairy-Establishments-131.html


@Venod tells us he is from Yorkshire, but Venod is an anagram of Devon.

I'm hoping there is a link - I might get back in the game!


----------



## Venod (31 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’d say Yorkshire Wolds looking at that.


It is Yorkshire but not the Wolds.


All uphill said:


> @Venod tells us he is from Yorkshire, but Venod is an anagram of Devon


I am from Yorkshire, the only connection to Devon is, I have holidayed there.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2022)

That tower on the right has to be THE clue...

Unfortunately, despite having that clue, I still haven't a clue!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That tower on the right has to be THE clue...
> 
> Unfortunately, despite having that clue, I still haven't a clue!



Just looks like a bog standard grain tower


----------



## MontyVeda (31 Mar 2022)

All uphill said:


> @Venod tells us he is from Yorkshire, but Venod is an anagram of Devon.
> 
> ...


it's also an anagram of _No VED_, and _VD One _


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just looks like a bog standard grain tower


I was thinking that it could be a church or chapel.


----------



## Venod (31 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> A list of Dairy Farmers in Yorkshire with Friesian dairy cows would be nice.
> 
> A list of Dairy farmers in Yorkshire is available, but it will be a long winded approach.


Remarkably I have probably found the owner of the cow on that list.




Ming the Merciless said:


> Just looks like a bog standard grain tower



It's not, and it is named on the OS map.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Mar 2022)

Yes, looks like a chapel or church.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> Remarkably I have probably found the owner of the cow on that list.


I hope it is "MRS P A CROSBY" from "FANNY LANE" "THIRSK".


----------



## Venod (31 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, looks like a chapel or



It was the largest city in the world for several years.


----------



## Venod (31 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I hope it is "MRS P A CROSBY" from "FANNY LANE" "THIRSK".


It's not but they may be related to some brewers


----------



## OldShep (31 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> A list of Dairy Farmers in Yorkshire with Friesian dairy cows would be nice.


Try Holstein


----------



## MontyVeda (31 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> It was the largest city in the world for several years.


The only thing i can think from that is somewhere near the river Ure? (Ur in Iraq was the world's largest city c2000BC)


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2022)

_*Whitcliffe Ln, near Fountains Abbey.*_






I had a feeling it was around there somewhere but couldn't find it without help so I searched for 'tower on hill harrogate' and it was on the first page of results!


----------



## Venod (1 Apr 2022)

Well done Colin, 

The nearest farm I can see that is on Guys list is Hill House Farm, the proprietor is Jennings, (the brewery connection)

Over to you

I seem to have confused myself and mislead you all, it is indeed How Hill Tower and nothing to do with Ninevah which is a building further North on t'other side of the road. 

Sorry.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2022)

Well done Colin... you didn't get suckered in by Ming's merciless attempt to throw us off the scent by claiming it was a grain silo


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Apr 2022)

Yes, well done @ColinJ 

That's the nicest grain tower I've ever seen.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> Well done Colin, I was about to post a view from the other side on another road I have passed it on.
> 
> The building name is Ninevah but with a change of letter to Nineveh it was the largest city in Iran and the world for several decades.
> 
> ...


I was wondering where Nineveh came from, since it's how hill tower on GG maps, english heritage, national trust, etc.

EDIT... on your map it's 'The Tower' south of Ninevah, which looks like a farm


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Apr 2022)

https://www.dhi.ac.uk/cistercians/cistercian_life/environment/farming/farming6.php


----------



## Willd (1 Apr 2022)

Over to @Venod 

I like cycling alongside canals (Ashby, Coventry, Grand Union, Oxford, Stratford), as it's normally fairly flat


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> The nearest farm I can see that is on Guys list is Hill House Farm, the proprietor is Jennings, (the brewery connection)


If I hadn't gone to watch TV last night, I would have easily found it with @Venod Brewery clue.

Good game, an enjoyable search.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2022)

Willd said:


> Over to @Venod
> 
> ...


Keep up at the back... You mean @ColinJ !


----------



## Willd (1 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Keep up at the back... You mean @ColinJ !



Need more coffee


----------



## Mr Celine (1 Apr 2022)

Quinquireme of Nineveh from distant Ophir, 
Rowing home to haven in sunny Palestine,...

Cargoes, John Masefield. Lodged somewhere deep in my cranium since skool.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> Quinquireme of Nineveh from distant Ophir,
> Rowing home to haven in sunny Palestine,...
> 
> Cargoes, John Masefield. Lodged somewhere deep in my cranium since skool.


you clearly went to a posherer school than me. All i can remember is _ip dip dog sh!t out goes smelly_


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Apr 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> Quinquireme of Nineveh from distant Ophir,
> Rowing home to haven in sunny Palestine,...
> 
> Cargoes, John Masefield. Lodged somewhere deep in my cranium since skool.


Dirty British coaster with a salt caked smoke stack, butting through the channel in the mad march days 
With a cargo of tum-tum, tum-tum, tum-tum, blah blah blah blah and cheap tin trays.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Apr 2022)

Has this turned into “Name that verse”?


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Has this turned into “Name that verse”?


I think we're in the intermission until @ColinJ posts a new pic. 

We could go out on our bikes.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I think we're in the intermission until @ColinJ posts a new pic.
> 
> *We could go out on our bikes*.


so I googled it and got...
​


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> so I googled it and got...
> 
> ​



It's mainly a ii-V-I progression. Ubiquitous.

Sorry, to sound negative, but, unfortunately I studied music.


----------



## Venod (1 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> EDIT... on your map it's 'The Tower' south of Ninevah, which looks like a farm



Yes I seem to have confused myself, I have edited the post, sorry for the wrong clue.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> Yes I seem to have confused myself, I have edited the post, sorry for the wrong clue.


Ah, that's what threw me off. I would have got it otherwise


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah, that's what threw me off. I would have got it otherwise


I spent all night looking for a grain silo


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Apr 2022)

@ColinJ

I know I've not been playing this game long, so this can be seen as a bit insensitive, but the game shouldn't be delayed for more than 12hours, who knows, the winner might never post again, or worse, they might actually be out riding their bike.

I'm proposing a change to the rules of the Game:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/game-name-that-road.227817/
Currently:
"The named winner of the current round should go on to post a picture of their road of choice."

Proposition:
The named winner of the current round should go on to post a picture of their road of choice within *12 hours*, if this time elapses, another person will be nominated to post a picture of their road of choice.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> @ColinJ
> 
> I know I've not been playing this game long, so this can be seen as a bit insensitive, but the game shouldn't be delayed for more than 12hours, who knows, the winner might never post again, or worse, they might actually be out riding their bike.
> 
> ...


minimum of 24 hours surely?!

Colin found the road just before bed last night, if he's got a busy day today then so be it. We'll just have to wait. 

...and who does the nominating??


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> ...and who does the nominating??


Ok then,the previous winner could post another pic or nominate another person. If they're not available, the previous, previous winner etc.......................


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

Allow a guy suffering from Covid a lie-in, won't you! 

I watched a Michael Mosley programme last night about how harmful insomnia is and decided to catch up on my sleep. I do feel better for it. 

I did actually prepare my next challenge before going to bed but thought I would let the inevitable discussion about the tower take place first before posting it. 

I think the thread normally muddles on quite nicely without posting time limits. If anybody feels like they will not be able to post anything interesting for a while then can always offer the opportunity to someone else, as has happened before. 

My new picture is on my laptop downstairs. I forget that I can share them between via my Google Photos. Will do shortly...


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

Ok - here you go. See if you can spot it without clues...







_*Name That Road!*_


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2022)

I started looking around Colin's local area, Todd, Hebden, Myth... but then thought... does that stone wall look slatey, or is it just stone?

Do we have a stonewall expert?


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Allow a guy suffering from Covid a lie-in, won't you!
> 
> I watched a Michael Mosley programme last night about how harmful insomnia is and decided to catch up on my sleep. I do feel better for it.
> 
> ...


Sorry Colin, I was just getting a little impatient waiting for my next fix of your addictive, extremely engrossing, simple but ingenious, game.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Sorry Colin, I was just getting a little impatient waiting for my next fix of your addictive, extremely engrossing, simple but ingenious, game.


I hear that the NY Times are interested


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I hear that the NY Times are interested


That's the other one - my _never-quite_ finished Android puzzle game. I actually have a decent prototype running on my phone but never quite finish messing about with it...


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Apr 2022)

Stonewall types.


MontyVeda said:


> I started looking around Colin's local area, Todd, Hebden, Myth... but then thought... does that stone wall look slatey, or is it just stone?
> 
> Do we have a stonewall expert?


Look at this picture, two stonewalls from Colin's recent NTR pics.
They both look like similar stone to my poor old eyes.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

It is local millstone grit.

'Local' = south of Yorkshire Dales and north of Derbyshire.

PS Er... So, that's West Yorkshire to y'all!


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Apr 2022)

So, it could possibly most probably be in Calderdale.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2022)

He gets about a bit so don't bank on it.

I figure by the sun and shadows that the hill is on the south side of a valley?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

The valley question is complicated, but the shadows do give a good idea of the road direction.

I'm not going to answer yes/no to a narrower area...

It is a road that most of you will not have seen in person.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

Hint: When you ask yourself if something is a clue, why are you asking that, and what conclusion can you draw? 

(Making the reasonable assumption that you are not being deliberately mislead!)


----------



## Venod (1 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> figure by the sun and shadows that the hill is on the south side of a valley?


I have figured the opposite, sun from the south, road heading east then turning north, going up, so valley to the right and south, woods on the right, junction on the bend, built up area, but from my last bit of abysmal map reading I could be wrong.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> I have figured the opposite, sun from the south, road heading east then turning north, going up, so valley to the right and south, woods on the right, junction on the bend, built up area, but from my last bit of abysmal map reading I could be wrong.


East-ish, north-ish.

Don't be thinking about valleys; that (probably) won't really help.

The 'woods' are pretty limited in size. I was going to say that the trees don't show up on the OS map but I was looking at the 1:50,000 map. On the 1:25,000 a small area of trees _IS _shown.

I had never taken much notice of that junction on the bend. The road to the right is very minor.

It is not in a heavily built-up area, but it obviously isn't in the middle of nowhere either.

As I suggested before - I am fairly sure that it is a road that most of you will not have seen _in person_.


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Apr 2022)

"in person" could mean "right there before my eyes", so I'm guessing in Todmorden.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> "in person" could mean "right there before my eyes", so I'm guessing in Todmorden.


I wasn't talking about what _my _eyes could see... 

I literally meant that most forum members would not have seen the road _in person_! 

(I'll leave it a bit longer for you to work out what I am getting at since it is a pretty big clue.)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I wasn't talking about what _my _eyes could see...
> 
> I literally meant that most forum members would not have seen the road _in person_!
> 
> (I'll leave it a bit longer for you to work out what I am getting at since it is a pretty big clue.)



Did you mean to use the word literally as that would remove any possibility of a cryptic or anagram clue?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Did you mean to use the word literally as that would remove any possibility of a cryptic or anagram clue?


I literally meant '_literally_'! Or in case that still makes you suspicious - YES!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I literally meant '_literally_'! Or in case that still makes you suspicious - YES!



I am off to the confused .com website….


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

Ok... I was hoping that someone would see what I was getting at but I will nudge you in the right direction!

It goes without saying that most cyclists from round the UK (and beyond) would not have seen a particular road in West Yorkshire in person, but I still felt that saying it would help.


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Apr 2022)

A road name that's an anagram of "_in person"_

orpines
pension
pinners
pinones
spinner


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

Aaargh... I literally mean 'in person'! 

Why am I telling most people in a bunch of keen cyclists that they will not have seen a West Yorkshire road _*IN PERSON*_ when it is bleedin' obvious that they won't have?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

I have never seen the Grand Canyon in person.
I have never seen the Taj Mahal in person.
I have never seen the Eiffel Tower in person.
I have never seen Mount Everest in person.


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have never seen the Grand Canyon in person.
> I have never seen the Taj Mahal in person.
> I have never seen the Eiffel Tower in person.
> I have never seen Mount Everest in person.


You need to go and see them while you're still young.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> You need to go and see them while you're still young.


I _have_ seen them; I haven't seen them _*IN PERSON*_!


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Apr 2022)

Has it been on telly?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have never seen the Taj Mahal in person.
> I have never seen the Eiffel Tower in person.
> I have never seen Mount Everest in person.



I have, and in the last two cases I have cycled there.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Apr 2022)

You're missing out... the grand canyon is better than all of those put together... according to my mum.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> You're missing out... the grand canyon is better than all of those put together... according to my mum.



I have been to this canyon in Namibia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_River_Canyon


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Apr 2022)

But we might have seen it not in person. Like it might be Brookside Close


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Apr 2022)

Emmerdale


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Apr 2022)

But I've never seen Emmerdale not in person. I did used to watch Brookie though
Could be Holmfirth (Last of the Summer Wine)
Wherever that vet thing was filmed.
Wherever Emmerdale was filmed
THere are all sorts of them. There was Northern Pig (aka Heartbeat) and that midwife thing with Raquel out of Corrie.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Apr 2022)

already checked Esholt. Not sure where the other Emmerdale is.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

Blimey - I thought you lot were _CYCLING_ fans not fans of soaps...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

When I am having a snooze I get told off for not posting a new road. Then I wake up and post loads of clues and you lot fall asleep instead...!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Apr 2022)

We are looking at a road used on tour of Britain or similar is what @ColinJ is saying I think.


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - I thought you lot were _CYCLING_ fans not fans of soaps...


I've looked all around Harewwood, the location of Emmerdale, it's not there.


ColinJ said:


> When I am having a snooze I get told off for not posting a new road. Then I wake up and post loads of clues and you lot fall asleep instead...!


I've been watching all of the old tv programs of the "Tour de Yorkshire", I've not spotted your pic yet, but it's good viewing.

Edit: I don't think I could watch Heartbeat, that's too, too much, after spending an hour touring Emmerdale.

"The final stage four, known as the 'Yorkshire classic', runs from Halifax's Piece Hall for a third year to Leeds and will feature the most climbing of any Tour de Yorkshire stage in history, totalling over 3,000m."


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> We are looking at a road used on tour of Britain or similar is what @ColinJ is saying I think.


well that's me out. I'm purely a utilitarian cyclist who doesn't have a telly... AKA, a yogurt weaver


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> well that's me out. I'm purely a utilitarian cyclist who doesn't have a telly... AKA, a yogurt weaver


Weaving with yogurt is not as easy as in looks on telly.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I've been watching all of the old tv programs of the "Tour de Yorkshire", I've not spotted your pic yet, but it's good viewing.


Probably time to move this one on now...

There was a VERY big test event for the Tour de Yorkshire!


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Probably time to move this one on now...
> 
> There was a VERY big test event for the Tour de Yorkshire!


I'm "virtually" riding down Thorpe Rd, Masham. Tour de Yorkshire, Stage 4, 2020.

I'm doing the World Champs TT next.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Probably time to move this one on now...
> 
> There was a VERY big test event for the Tour de Yorkshire!


In July 2014?


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Apr 2022)

TT is "the test of truth"

Do you agree. 


Edit: World Champs Yorkshire, Weds Sept 25 2019, Northallerton to Harrogate (54km) Men Elite Individual Time Trial.

Edit: Obviously not, I'm out.

The Grand Depart.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> In July 2014?


Do you want to know the stage, and the name of the hill?


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Do you want to know the stage, and the name of the hill?


We'll, now you ask ...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

I'm slightly baffled by why this is taking so long! 

There are probably less than 20 places to look and it is obviously not about 15 of them...

I have some stuff ready to post in my reply to the person who eventually finds the road but I keep having to cut it from the reply box to post other stuff first!


----------



## greenmark (3 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> You're missing out... the grand canyon is better than all of those put together... according to my mum.


If you put the Eiffel Tower, Taj Mahal and Everest together it would just be a mess of iron, marble and granite. And mostly granite.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Apr 2022)

As usual, Mum is right


----------



## Venod (3 Apr 2022)

You could have given us a football related clue, thing is I think I have seen this in person even cycled up it.  Elland Road.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Apr 2022)

Elland Road, Riponden!

Oh you bugger Venod!


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> So, it could possibly most probably be in Calderdale.


Well done @Venod . It was on my list. Good game.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2022)

At last! 

Yes - Elland Rd leading round the bend up to Ripponden New Bank. Ripponden Old Bank (the original road) is below it and looks a brute. I have never ridden that one but I might give it a go this year. It would be harder, especially over the cobbles, but probably traffic-free.

I couldn't have given the football clue because I am not aware of football facts AND up until last night I called the whole climb Ripponden Bank, not just the bit higher up. Not very observant of me! 

Looking down New Bank towards that bend with the peloton whizzing up at a crazy but apparently easy speed ... (I do it at a quarter of that speed, gasping!)



Riding up New Bank!



Over to you again, @Venod !


----------



## Venod (3 Apr 2022)

There are two roads in this view, I have used both but only cycled the one going over the duel carriageway, no bonus points for naming both.

Name that road.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2022)

Ooh goody - I haven't had a go for a while! 

*Horkstow Rd, Barton-upon-Humber*.


----------



## Venod (3 Apr 2022)

Well done Colin did you spot my bad editing of out of the road name?

I have posted about this road before.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/y...day-13th-july-2019.249428/page-3#post-5634744

I thought I had done a longer post describing the route but can't find it.

Over to you again @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> Well done Colin *did you spot my bad editing of out of the road name?*
> 
> I have posted about this road before.
> 
> ...


Ha ha - actually, no I didn't!

I thought it would be the flatlands south of York. A very minor road crossing a dual carriageway, and heading roughly SW judging from the shadows, with pylons in the distance - easy peasy! 


*I have been hogging the thread recently so I hereby donate the next go to the first person to post. *(It will give me more time to think of my next one!)


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2022)

I'll have it, thanks.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2022)

Thanks @ColinJ

I rode here from Warrington in a day.






Name that road


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Apr 2022)

I reckon you've got a good pair of legs so could be as far as the Llyn penninsula.

Plus it looks too uninhabited for the north Wales coast or Lancashire


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I reckon you've got a good pair of legs so could be as far as the Llyn penninsula.
> 
> Plus it looks too uninhabited for the north Wales coast or Lancashire


My thinking too, but I haven't spotted it yet.

I did wonder if it might have involved a mega-ride up to the east coast somewhere but I'll have another look at Wales later if nobody else has found it.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I reckon you've got a good pair of legs so could be as far as the Llyn penninsula.
> 
> Plus it looks too uninhabited for the north Wales coast or Lancashire


I was a young man then, so probably at my peak cycling fitness, I'd cycled to the Llyn penninsula a few times, it was about 110 miles.

Longer distance cycling was a part of our family, so 110 miles wasn't seen as anything extraordinary.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2022)

We haven't found it yet!


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> We haven't found it yet!


Follow the yellow brick road, but which direction?


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Follow the yellow brick road, but which direction?


East?


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> East?


No, Gregory Maguire's.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2022)

This is a big clue.



GuyBoden said:


> Follow the yellow brick road, but which direction?





MontyVeda said:


> East?





GuyBoden said:


> No, Gregory Maguire's.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> This is a big clue.


West!


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2022)

I'm just going for a drink of three atoms. 

Back soon.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Apr 2022)

Wicked


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm just going for a drink of three atoms



This was a recently made clue.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Apr 2022)

A drink of water?


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> This was a recently made clue.


This is a clue too.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Apr 2022)

B4319 overlooking Freshwater West Beach in south Wales

That's an impressive ride from Warrington! 









edit... 202 miles from Warrington. My legs ache just thinking about it


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> B4319 overlooking Freshwater West Beach in south Wales
> 
> That's an impressive ride from Warrington!
> 
> ...


Excellent, well done, I thought it was a difficult pic to find, you did very well, over to you.

The ride was 194 miles, I was hoping it was going to be 200 miles, but I calculated the distance wrong, I was young man using a paper map and a piece of string to measure the distance in the early 1980's. It was a longer ride back a few days later along the coast and Bala lake, that was done in a day too. Young and fit, so a dangerous combination.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Apr 2022)

A fine challenge Guy. Took me all the way from the Llyn to Pembroke 

This one should go quickly, without the need for any brutal clues


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2022)

I had got a bit sidetracked by talk of 110 mile rides to the Llyn Peninsula but after enjoyable time reminding myself why I want to cycle there again, I was intending to head down to Pembrokeshire. Don't need to bother now! 

I will check in again later to see if Monty's road is still unidentified. I can't see it properly on a small screen so I'll leave it until I am using my laptop.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Apr 2022)

Some strange tower to right of trees. But photo too low res to work out what. Almost like a radio telescope pointing up, but sure it isn’t Jodrell or anything like that.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Apr 2022)

Did somebody mention brutal clues?


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Some strange tower to right of trees. But photo too low res to work out what. Almost like a radio telescope pointing up, but sure it isn’t Jodrell or anything like that.


I've checked Alston observatory.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Did somebody mention brutal clues?



Well I am Merciless


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Apr 2022)

it's not a telescope.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2022)

Looks more like a1950s style flying saucer to me. But not flying.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Apr 2022)

it's 1960s


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Apr 2022)

Aha - I know *what* that is and where it is; can't find the viewpoint, aka 'road' as yet though ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> it's 1960s


But it_ is _a flying saucer, right?


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Apr 2022)

SoV's gonna get this I reckon. 

Not a flying saucer, originally a restaurant, but fire regs put a stop to that.


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Apr 2022)

That was remarkably hard to find. So many very similar roads around there with views of Forton Services tower on the M6.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Apr 2022)

Well done SoV.
It took me ages to find a spot* where the tower wasn't too obvious nor too obscured... that was after not being able to find the road i wanted to post.
Over to you 

Here's a closer view of the tower...




it's one of my favourite bits of brutalist architecture, hence the 'brutal' clue... but not many of you seem to visit that thread 

*and it's only just dawned on me that the spot ended up being on a road i haven't actually ridden down


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Apr 2022)

Yes, well done, I knew it was the M6 services from the building's shape, I've driven past it and stopped enough times, I just didn't find the correct road. Well done. Seemingly easy, but difficult to find. 

Edit: I genuinely went down that lane on Google map at about 12:30pm and completely missed it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2022)

That was a good one. A non-obvious but soluble visual clue. (Not that I had any idea about it as I've never driven up there)


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Apr 2022)

A very well thought out one @MontyVeda 

Here's an actual photograph I took recently, for a change. I'm told , by its subject, that it will be easy.






Name that road.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Apr 2022)

who's trixibelle?

That's a pointy peak. Doesn't look like the Dales but i could be wrong


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Apr 2022)

Lake District probably, the white cottages and high fells.

Edit: He has been to the Kirkstone pass on the Lunacy Challenge.


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> who's trixibelle?


My partner's pseudonym (exclusively when cycling).


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Lake District probably, the white cottages and high fells.
> 
> Edit: He has been to the Kirkstone pass on the Lunacy Challenge.


I was looking round there; brotherswater area is a good contender the the pointy peaks but the road is wrong


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2022)

I think that I might have accidentally found the peaks from the wrong road! 

I'll pull back to another one...


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Apr 2022)

Is anyone else trying to identify the make and model of car too?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2022)

I'm still trying to work out the references to trixibelle! 

As for similar peaks... There are quite a lot of them!


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Apr 2022)

Looks like Blencathra to my eyes, but I've been looking at it for over an hour.

Edit: Wrong again.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Apr 2022)

I'm 99% certain it's not Blencathra. 

Trixibelle is SoV's nickname for the person on the bike in the photo, I believe.


----------



## Venod (4 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> the pointy peaks


I can't make my mind up if the are pointy peaks, or if its cloud making them look that way.
I need a clue.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Apr 2022)

Yes, half the fell is covered in cloud, that's the problem.

I'm looking for a steep road, with no yellow lines, coming from the direction of a high fell, which has a small hamlet of small white cottages at it's foot. In the lake district, where there's loads.

Edit: But, no lake to be seen, which might be a good clue. A valley, with no lake. All good fun.


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> I can't make my mind up if the are pointy peaks, or if its cloud making them look that way.
> I need a clue.


I confirm that the peak is pointy, or the main peak is anyway. There is some distortion at the edge of the wing mirror, but the main peak is certainly identifiable given that degree of cloud cover.

Much of @GuyBoden 's assesssment is correct, but not all.

And here's a crop of the image to help with any resolution issues from the forum upload.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

I assume that there are Street View pictures of the same road? 

You don't have to show them, but we do need to be able to check. I went to look at a couple of places but there were gaps in the SV coverage.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I assume that there are Street View pictures of the same road?


There are, yes. You need to zoom in to the default Streetview view a bit, since the photo is taken with a long-ish lens into a mirror, but it''s certainly recognisable.

I will add that I took the photo on Sunday morning and that precisely where Trixibelle Poodleicious was throughout Sunday is publicly available data.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2022)

I think I can see a lake/river/water in the high res photo, below the white cottages or is it my eyes?

I will have a look on Strava for Trixibelle Poodleicious.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2022)

Oh I know what fits that profile in new picture. Off to check…


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2022)

Right think I’ve found the right one. Can I find the right road, bearing in mind the image is a mirrored one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2022)

Got to pop out, can’t find the right angle assuming I have the right peak.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I think I can see a lake/river/water in the high res photo, below the white cottages or is it my eyes?


Looking at the original, much higher resolution, image, that may well be a lake. I will say that there certainly is a bit of a lake down there, whether it's in the photo or not. Your other line of attack has merit, provided you can beat Ming's actual recognition of the skyline to it.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Got to pop out, can’t find the right angle assuming I have the right peak.


The suspense and intrigue is at a knife edge, and, and then you've got to pop out. Good stuff, I like it.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

Despite possibly having insider information I still didn't spot it. I will have another look when I get to my bigger screen, if nobody else has got there by then.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

Oh hang on. Bloody mirror view... I have been looking at roads in the wrong direction!


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2022)

It's been a struggle this one...........

But, not The Struggle.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oh hang on. Bloody mirror view... I have been looking at roads in the wrong direction


Ho ho ho :-) 

I took the photo, and even so I find it difficult to correctly 'mirror' the image since 'Trixibelle' was riding on the 'wrong' side of the road at that point, and that appearance of 'correct' side seems to override the 'this is in a mirror' knowledge. Weird.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> It's been a struggle this one...........
> 
> But, not The Struggle.


Your line of attack based on her full name earlier was a good one for narrowing it down to a very great degree. 

Off out now. I trust it'll be resolved in the next three hours !


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Ho ho ho :-)
> 
> I took the photo, and even so I find it difficult to correctly 'mirror' the image since 'Trixibelle' was riding on the 'wrong' side of the road at that point, and that appearance of 'correct' side seems to override the 'this is in a mirror' knowledge. Weird.


That is exactly the problem that I was having! The shadow gives an indication of direction but I thought that either you tricked us by reversing the photo or she must be on the wrong side of the road...


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Apr 2022)

for @ColinJ 's sanity






...bloody cyclists, riding all over t'road


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> for @ColinJ 's sanity
> View attachment 638684
> 
> 
> ...bloody cyclists, riding all over t'road


I didn't think to do that!


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

I do think someone should employ the detective method explicitly mentioned by @GuyBoden a while back, and noting that I took this on Sunday. It really would narrow down the search massively ! 

And, for the avoidance of doubt, there is nothing remotely cryptic in any of my clues. 

Oh, and that shadow indicates the time of day quite closely, further constraining the search by comfortably more than one order of magnitude.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

I'm going to take a break!

I have been looking at some lovely roads in the Lakes, but either the wrong ones, or missing the exact view by just enough to confuse me... (easily done!)


----------



## Venod (5 Apr 2022)

Coast to Coast ride looking West towards Blencathra ? about 11am.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> Coast to Coast ride looking East towards Blencathra ? about 11am.


Good effort, but you're a little out on the time. I won't say the precise time since that would pinpoint the location.

Blencathra is indeed east-ish of this point. Hang on.... there's that mirror thing again. She's _heading_ eastward !


----------



## Venod (5 Apr 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> She's _heading_ eastward


Yes, I meant to put west (post edited) its all very confusing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2022)

Right I’m back from my outing. I think we are looking at this, but the exact view is proving elusive. This is indeed near Blencathra


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I think we are looking at this,


I think so too. I do not 100% guarantee that that's it as there are a fair few, similar pointy things. If you care to name that hill I'll confirm it, but I've just looked at the appropriate Streetview image (zoomed a fair bit) and it looks right to me.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2022)

I'm back too, the race is on....................


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

It must be one of the roads that I have looked at over and over again!


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

I trust you're all looking at a singularly linear and continuous set of roads based on the huge bit of direction above.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2022)

I’m wondering if the road is further away from the peak than I think. Hence not finding the view.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2022)

You could just download the gpx file and follow the route.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> You could just download the gpx file and follow the route.


Having spent 2 days doing that - good luck!


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

At this rate, I'm going to post a photo of the same view, a few seconds later, but not in the wing mirror. *Anyone object?*

In the meantime, I'll reiterate that @Venod 's time was not out by much, and that the estimate was later than the time the photo was actually taken.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> You could just download the gpx file and follow the route.



What gpx?


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> What gpx?


https://www.strava.com/activities/6927927275

I'll give it an hour then I'll post a clearer photo if no-one objects strongly. In the meantime, the above will level the playing field a bit.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’m wondering if the road is further away from the peak than I think. Hence not finding the view.


Meat Loaf's take on the issue...


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Meat Loaf's take on the issue...


That's certainly true when taken with a 200mm lens into a convex mirror, yes


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

Same view; same place; shorter lens and no mirror.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Apr 2022)

Looks like the long spine of Dodd under Skiddaw?... so somewhere east of Bassenthwaite Lake?


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Looks like the long spine of Dodd under Skiddaw?... so somewhere east of Bassenthwaite Lake?


Yes, Skidaw.


----------



## Venod (5 Apr 2022)

Is it Eleventrees, I looked on the laptop, but it didn't seem to match.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

You're certainly both in the right area. I'm not sure that it's Skiddaw, or Dodd, but they are both east-ish of the photo location. I think the pointy peak is south of those two, though I could be wrong.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

I just found Eleventrees too, and I am sure that it is right!


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> Is it Elentrees, I looked on the laptop, but it didn't seem to match.


I looked at Eleventrees about 20 times, it does look very promising.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> Is it Elentrees, I looked on the laptop, but it didn't seem to match.


I'm going to take that. It is indeed Eleventrees, but about 100m backwards (eastwards) from your location. I'm parked in the first layby near to the entrance gate for the Castlerigg Stone Circle. Here:

I thought the pointy thing was Hopegill Head, but without going back there and taking a bearing on it, I'm not sure (and I'm not about to do that !).

Over to you! (@Venod - but well done @ColinJ and @GuyBoden too).


----------



## Venod (5 Apr 2022)

Like Guy I looked at Eleventrees several times, it was the best bet but couldn't be sure.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> Like Guy I looked at Eleventrees several times, it was the best bet but couldn't be sure.


Zooming makes it clear. Just look at the trees and walls rather than the mountain!


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Apr 2022)

I think we have a winner... bit further up the hill by the parking bay. The long lens is distorting SoVs photo a bit (lot)


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Zooming makes it clear. Just look at the trees and walls rather than the mountain!


Well done @Venod I had my Google Map set to Eleventrees.

Good game, difficult, but great scenery, some nice lower level rides too, for the unfit.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Apr 2022)

I've walked down that lane countless times. I always hop off at Castlerigg when i get the bus up to Keswick and walk down to town. Didn't even know it was called eleventrees


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Is anyone else trying to identify the make and model of car too?


it's a Mini and it's pink. The poodle referenced is present too. 

The long lens certainly makes it less than abundantly obvious, especially when pointed at the wing mirror. I'm still surprised at how confusing Trixibelle being on the right of the road makes it though, even to me ! 

Strange road name too. I didn't know it was called that either. Very nice lane


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2022)

Never mind guessing a picture, Trixibelle Poodleicious' ride, coast to coast, is a such a great achievement.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Never mind guessing a picture, Trixibelle Poodleicious' ride, coast to coast, is a such a great achievement.


Thanks. I shall pass that on to her. It very nearly equalled her cycling distance this year too, rather alarmingly !


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Apr 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> ...
> I thought the pointy thing was Hopegill Head, but without going back there and taking a bearing on it, I'm not sure (and I'm not about to do that !).
> ...


Yes you're right, Grizedale Pike is the higher of the two and Hopegill head next to it.


----------



## Venod (5 Apr 2022)

Trying to control streetview on a tablet is crazy, I hope this isn't too difficult, but there are some detectives on this thread.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2022)

You need to stop taking them Tablets.

Is that blue line actually real?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> I'm going to take that. It is indeed Eleventrees, but about 100m backwards (eastwards) from your location. I'm parked in the first layby near to the entrance gate for the Castlerigg Stone Circle. Here:
> 
> I thought the pointy thing was Hopegill Head, but without going back there and taking a bearing on it, I'm not sure (and I'm not about to do that !).
> 
> ...



FFS , I was in castle lane before I had to head out. Then when I returned I started looking in a different area a few miles away.


----------



## Venod (5 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Is that blue line actually real



No, it's what appears on Streetview on a tablet, it doesn't make it an easier solution so I left it in.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2022)

Obviously, an interesting feature is this forest path:


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2022)

Looks like Beech trees, common in Chilterns.


----------



## Venod (5 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Looks like Beech trees, common in Chilterns.



Go North quite a way.


----------



## Tribansman (5 Apr 2022)

I've cycled roads on the edge of Sherwood Forest that look a bit like that...?


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Apr 2022)

Tribansman said:


> I've cycled roads on the edge of Sherwood Forest that look a bit like that...?


that switchback suggests somewhere far hillier


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Apr 2022)

I've been looking around the wooded bits of the North York Moors. Certainly hilly enough, but also lots of roads to check.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> I've been looking around the wooded bits of the North York Moors. Certainly hilly enough, but also lots of roads to check.


Me too. I wondered about Sutton Bank but the A-road is too wide the other road too narrow.

Boltby Bank is too narrow too.


----------



## Venod (6 Apr 2022)

I think its time for help, its in Yorkshire, but don't let the hilly terrain fool you.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Apr 2022)

Mill Lane near Doncaster


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Mill Lane near Doncaster
> View attachment 638808


Excellent, that was a good find.

I had no idea where it was, I had to look it up on the OS map. Well done.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Apr 2022)

an image search for 'hairpin bends in yorkshire' led me to this...




...which looked like a good contender


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Apr 2022)

I hope @Venod doesn't mind if I press ahead with the next one...

Yet another road to which i cannot find a name, so maybe name that ford?




I didn't dismount but I did use the footbridge


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2022)

I wonder if it is the one that I crashed in...?

Actually, it won't be - that was in a dip. 

I will have a search when I am using my laptop. Mobile devices are okay but I prefer to play NTR on the bigger screen.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Apr 2022)

Near long lane, Sykes Farm, Nether Wyresdale.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.9...4!1sfNftTYhIPJCnmY2LU3Py3A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Apr 2022)

Well found Guy. 

over to you


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Apr 2022)

There's a popular club ride in these parts.






Name that road.


----------



## Venod (6 Apr 2022)

Well done @MontyVeda



MontyVeda said:


> I hope @Venod doesn't mind if I press ahead with the next one...



No I don't mind, just been out for 40 mile, mostly off road, you couldn't forget where you are with all the riders passing the other way greeting you with an "eh up"

Mill Lane decends to the River Don, at the other side is Sprotborough, this is where Douglas Badder spent his childhood, so the next clue was going to be.
He may not have found it a problem to climb as a child but as an older man he wouldn't have had the legs for it.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Apr 2022)

A famous landmark in the area depicts a story that ends in a strange elopement.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> A famous landmark in the area depicts a story that ends in a strange elopement.


The strangest elopement I can think of is the Owl and the Pussycat 

But I'm struggling to find any landmark that depicts that. Maybe a pub sign?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2022)

Got it! Details to follow shortly... 

_*Buxton Old Rd*_.






I was thinking of giving up but gave it one more go.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2022)

My reasoning...

It looked like the fringes of the Peak District looking across Cheshire.

Where might cyclists from Warrington head for? One such iconic destination would be the Cat & Fiddle climb from Macclesfield.

Ooh, Hey diddle diddle, the [landmark] cat and the fiddle... [strange elopement...] _the dish waltzed away with the spoon!_

Buxton Old Rd was the second road that I looked at below the Cat & Fiddle.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My reasoning...
> 
> It looked like the fringes of the Peak District looking across Cheshire.
> 
> ...


Well done @ColinJ excellent deductions and decryptions. Over to you, after your well deserved sleep. 

I thought that @Dogtrousers would find it, when he nearly decrypted the second clue, guessing a probable "Owl and the Pussy cat" pub sign.

All good fun.

Edit: "The Cat and Fiddle" climb is not enjoyable anymore, due to sharing the busy road with too many large HGV's. It's not very steep either.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Well done @ColinJ excellent deductions and decryptions. Over to you, after your well deserved sleep.
> 
> I thought that @Dogtrousers would find it, when he nearly decrypted the second clue, guessing a probable "Owl and the Pussy cat" pub sign.
> 
> ...


Goddamit, that's another one I occasionally ride. Up Coalpit Lane from Sutton, stop at Teggs Nose CP cafe (on the left in the photo) and then home via Bollington


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Over to you, after your well deserved sleep.


I have only just woken up after being awake until 05:00! I forgot to switch my alarm on...

Anyway, now that I am finally conscious I will get up and post my next road shortly!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2022)

A good night's sleep and a negative Covid test too! 

_Players ready..._







_*Name That Road!*_


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Goddamit, that's another one I occasionally ride. Up Coalpit Lane from Sutton, stop at Teggs Nose CP cafe (on the left in the photo) and then home via Bollington



Me too. I was up at Teggs Nose with my mother just over a month ago.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Apr 2022)

That's a very distinctive looking church with a spire.


----------



## Venod (7 Apr 2022)

Otter Lee Lane Sowerby Bridge.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Apr 2022)

Well done, that was quick, I couldn't find the distinctive church, I looked at the chapel in steep lane Sowerby, but it's St Mary's Church in Cottonstones village, good stuff.


----------



## Venod (7 Apr 2022)

Well Colin has seen my previous post and not said its wrong so here is another.

I am having difficulty with a suitable challenge, Its a case of not too easy not too hard, this is a road I have been along but it doesn't feature in my memory.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2022)

Well done, @Venod. Down to the church at Cotton Stones. 

Those are some of my favourite local lanes. Very little traffic and lovely scenery, with lots of steep little climbs and descents. Craggies cafe is nearby.


----------



## Venod (7 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Well done, that was quick, I couldn't find the distinctive church



At first I thought maybe Dartmoor but the walls shouted West Yorkshire/Lancashire at me, I looked at the OS map for a church with a downhill approaching it around Colin's patch, and hey presto there it was.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well done, @Venod. Down to the church at Cotton Stones.
> 
> Those are some of my favourite local lanes. Very little traffic and lovely scenery, with lots of steep little climbs and descents. Craggies cafe is nearby.
> 
> View attachment 638950


You need to look after your maps better @ColinJ That one's all crumpled.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I looked at the chapel in steep lane Sowerby


Funnily enough, I very nearly posted that one!

I will probably organise a forum ride this year taking in some of these roads, so keep your eyes open if you might fancy that.



Dogtrousers said:


> You need to look after your maps better @ColinJ That one's all crumpled.


Ha ha. I have been playing around with the 3D map viewer in my Memory Map software. It can give a good idea how hilly (or flat!) an area is.

The image posted not only shows the Cotton Stones church, but also the Cragg Vale climb (England's longest continuous ascent) and Ripponden New Bank/Elland Rd, my previous road.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Apr 2022)

Is there a clue for the river's name?






Edit: Wrong again, it's not even a river.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2022)

Been looking in Yorkshire Wolds but can’t find match. Too many roads hedge lined.


----------



## Venod (7 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Is there a clue for the river's name?



The clue is its not a river, there is a water course that runs into and out of it called ------ Brook


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Been looking in Yorkshire Wolds but can’t find match. Too many roads hedge lined.


Totally agree, there are a lot of hedges obscuring the view of the water.


----------



## Venod (7 Apr 2022)

If it's of any help the Brook mentioned above is on this page.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rivers_of_England


----------



## Venod (8 Apr 2022)

Another clue.

The village at the end of the lake could have been mistaken for "Blair Witch" a long time ago.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Apr 2022)

Hovering over the photo shows "NTR.jpg". A quick google of "NTR cycling" pulls up North Tyneside Riders cycling club...hmmmm


----------



## Tribansman (8 Apr 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Hovering over the photo shows "NTR.jpg". A quick google of "NTR cycling" pulls up North Tyneside Riders cycling club...hmmmm


I'll assume you're not joking and point out that it also works for *N*ame *T*hat *R*oad


----------



## Venod (8 Apr 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Hovering over the photo shows "NTR.jpg". A quick google of "NTR cycling" pulls up North Tyneside Riders cycling club...hmmmm



I have inside information, it stands for Name That Road. 

But, I can confirm the picture is South of Tyneside and the brook that flows into and out of the lake eventually joins a river that flows into the North Sea.


----------



## Venod (8 Apr 2022)

The village at the end of the lake is mentioned in The Domesday Book, the last village I came through before going in the direction of the picture could be a royal geographical feature.

Extract from Google Maps.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha. I have been playing around with the 3D map viewer in my Memory Map software. It can give a good idea how hilly (or flat!) an area is.


It's most impressive. I've often pondered whether to get Memory Map as another toy with which to waste my time


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's most impressive. I've often pondered whether to get Memory Map as another toy with which to waste my time


It used to be an affordable way of buying Britain-wide OS mapping but they have now switched to a subscription model. 

These days you could opt for a direct OS subscription - £23.99 _*HERE*_. (I think it is £5 more if you want the Explorer mapping as well as the Landranger scale.)

You can also get OS maps on cycle.travel if you sign up as a supporter for £2/month _*HERE*_.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Apr 2022)

Brook is a regional term which will narrow it down.


----------



## Venod (8 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Brook is a regional term which will narrow it down.


I didn't know that, what region ? so I confirm if it's correct.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2022)

Yorkshire folk tend to use 'beck' don't they/you? 

PS I just saw a suggestion that a beck is a brook with a stony bed. I wasn't aware of that distinction.


----------



## Venod (8 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yorkshire folk tend to use 'beck' don't they/you?


Yes you are right, beck is popular in Yorkshire, and on the list of rivers I posted earlier, there seems to be more Becks listed in Yorkshire than in the area of the pic which has more brooks.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Apr 2022)

I used to know a bloke called Brooks ... he was from Aylesbury.


----------



## Venod (9 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I used to know a bloke called Brooks ... he was from Aylesbury.



We need to move this on now.

Aylesbury is about 65 mile from the picture, here is another picture looking the other way from the other end of the lake.


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> We need to move this on now.
> 
> Aylesbury is about 65 mile from the picture, here is another picture looking the other way from the other end of the lake.
> 
> View attachment 639120


So, not in Yorkshire then, no wonder I gave up looking.


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Apr 2022)

Blatherwycke Road.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.5...4!1synu5mzItrBMcDwTPLhlrvw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2022)

just found it myself... miles away from where I'd spent several days searching, and 40 minutes too late!


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> just found it myself... miles away from where I'd spent several days searching, and 40 minutes too late!


Yes, I couldn't find it in Yorkshire the other day, so gave up and was out for a long ride yesterday. Not an easy pic to find.

Edit: I'll post a new pic in about half 30mins, if @Venod doesn't post an acknowledgement.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2022)

Did @Ming the Merciless know where it was all along?


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Did @Ming the Merciless know where it was all along?


He was looking in the Yorkshire Wolds the last time I checked, so I don't think any of us knew where it was.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> He was looking in the Yorkshire Wolds the last time I checked, so I don't think any of us knew where it was.


aye maybe... Blatherwyke is a few short miles from Apethorpe; the location of one of Ming's _name that road_ challenges


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Apr 2022)

This pic is obviously not in Cheshire, it's not even in England, I've walked this coastline, but not cycled (yet).






Name that road.


----------



## Venod (9 Apr 2022)

Well done @GuyBoden it was a bit too obscure, I rode it in a Traiquest event in 2006, I only know this as I have my course marked on a map, my memory is terrible.

Blarewiche is the name of Blatherwyke in the doomsday book, the last village I passed through was King's Cliffe.

Over to you.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2022)

it's the


GuyBoden said:


> This pic is obviously not in Cheshire, it's not even in England, I've walked this coastline, but not cycled (yet).
> View attachment 639126
> 
> 
> Name that road.


the A4080... Porth Nobla beach, north wales.


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> it's the
> 
> the A4080... Porth Nobla beach, north wales.
> 
> View attachment 639128


Well done, that was quick, over to you.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2022)

Cheers Guy.

This will probably go quickly too...


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2022)

That is _very_ distinctive. I would be horrified if I had cycled there in the past but could not remember it! 

Looks like random map-searching for me unless someone else spots it first.


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Apr 2022)

Is it a public house?


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2022)

Clearly. A very popular one to.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Apr 2022)

We have my old colleague Brooks from Aylesbury to thank for cracking the case. 
Edit. Woo things have moved on while I've been riding my bike


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Apr 2022)

The Masons Arms, Cartmel Fell.

Fell Foot Brow or Smithy Lane.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.2...4!1sRuqip2rBBiYkE23qHpgLOw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2022)

Well done Guy. Back to you.

What led you to it?


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Well done Guy. Back to you.
> 
> What led you to it?


Fell, Fog, Pub.

I've been to Cartmel fell.


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Apr 2022)

This is Cheshire and was used as part of what was called the Milk Race.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Did @Ming the Merciless know where it was all along?



Might have done 😒 Didn’t have time to be posting one of my pictures, so threw out a random like the Wolds. Just got in, having been out since early this morning.


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> The Masons Arms, Cartmel Fell.


Gaarrgghhh - i have just driven past that an hour ago before seeing this !


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Apr 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Gaarrgghhh - i have just driven past that an hour ago before seeing this !


I wish I'd driven past it... bike was fully laden with camping gear and the tourist map i had showed no gradients; just roads and lakes so the climb from Bowland Bridge to the top of Fell Foot Brow was somewhat unexpected


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> This is Cheshire and was used as part of what was called the Milk Race.
> 
> View attachment 639167


Apart from knowing it's in Cheshire and was part of a Milk Race route. I really don't know where to start. i'm guessing it's two B roads? 
Google's not delivering any detailed Milk Race routes and its genius engine thinks i'm an old duffer who really wants Tour of Britain routes so gives me more of the latter than the former and.... can we have a clue please?


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Apr 2022)

Search the roads of Mara and Mondrem.

Edit: The Tour of Britain was formerly known as The Milk Race. Hence "used as part of what was called the Milk Race.", yes, the name is still used by old duffers.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Apr 2022)

is it brines brow lane?

street view isn't convincing...





but the aerial view looks bang on though...





especially the garden of the big house.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> is it braines brow lane?
> 
> current street view looks different, but the same.
> 
> ...


Well done, I took my photo on my Friday ride. Over to you.

Edit: I see they have cut the trees down since the streetview photo.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Apr 2022)

That was frustrating... found it on the areal view and thought_ yes, that's it_, zoomed into street view and thought_, nah, that's not it,_ clicked the back button and my sodding browser took me back to Nantwich! Took me ages to find the crossroads again!


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> That was frustrating... found it on the areal view and thought_ yes, that's it_, zoomed into street view and thought_, nah, that's not it,_ clicked the back button and my sodding browser took me back to Nantwich! Took me ages to find the crossroads again!


Brines Brow Lane is on the annual @ColinJ Cheshire ride and was on stage five of the 2019 Tour of Britain.

All good fun.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Brines Brow Lane is on the annual @ColinJ Cheshire ride and was on stage five of the 2019 Tour of Britain.
> 
> All good fun.



What stage of the Milk race was it on?


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Apr 2022)

this should be an easy one...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> What stage of the Milk race was it on?



I take it your response means it wasn’t in the Milk race of the 70s ? A bit mid leading clue I’d say.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> this should be an easy one...
> 
> View attachment 639298


I think that the Tutor building gives too much away.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I think that the* Tutor building* gives too much away.


it's not a school


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I take it your response means it wasn’t in the Milk race of the 70s ? A bit mid leading clue I’d say.


The Tour of Britain was formerly known as The Milk Race. Hence "used as part of what was called the Milk Race."


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Apr 2022)

"Samlesbury Hall" Lancashire, Preston new road.​https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.7...4!1s5-y1HBWNmlLSITqILDHPJg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

Too easy.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> ...
> Too easy.


I know. The last thing i want is to spend the next few days trying to eek out clues.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Apr 2022)

Try this clue:

"sometimes I've believed as many as six impossible things before breakfast."






Name that lane.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Apr 2022)

Also easy... but I've banned myself from playing for a week  morphany lane


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Brines Brow Lane is on the annual @ColinJ Cheshire ride and was on stage five of the 2019 Tour of Britain.


Ha - I thought it looked vaguely familiar!

I'll take another look when we do it _THIS _year.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Try this clue:
> 
> "sometimes I've believed as many as six impossible things before breakfast."


There's a Red Queen Road in Richmond ...

... Virginia


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> There's a Red Queen Road in Richmond ...
> 
> ... Virginia


Am I the only one who can see Monty's answer?


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Am I the only one who can see Monty's answer?


Too cryptic.

And you didn't even set this one.

Way too cryptic.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Apr 2022)

_1. There's a potion that can make you shrink.
2. And a cake that can make you grow.
3. Animals can talk.
4. Cats can disappear.
5. There is a place called Wonderland.
6. I can slay the Jabberwocky._


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Too cryptic.
> 
> And you didn't even set this one.
> 
> Way too cryptic.


He gave the answer in white text so you won't see it if you have a white background. But I don't. So I did!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Apr 2022)

Here we go







Dropped pin
https://goo.gl/maps/71EjMi4RBzLPbxR98


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Here we go
> 
> View attachment 639369
> 
> ...


Well done, over to you.





Yes, that's me in the flat cap last week, the whippet is just out of shot. At Charles Dodgson's birth place.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Apr 2022)

The clue obviously being Lewis Carol. Initially looked at Danesbury where he lived. But a little further out another national trust place.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> He gave the answer in white text so you won't see it if you have a white background. But I don't. So I did!


Shhhhhh!



too late!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Apr 2022)

Here you go, hopefully no clues required.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2022)

I wouldn't have got Guy's last one without cheating. I'm not well up on Lewis Carroll's work!

I also won't get Ming's, unless I work out what event that was first.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Apr 2022)

I didn't think anyone would see my answer clue unless they accidentally selected the page text... didn't realise some folk have different coloured backgrounds  No need to be sad @GuyBoden... it was turning into a round of _name that road tennis_ between us ...after quickly finding it, i deliberately passed.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Apr 2022)

Well, @Ming the Merciless it looks like a vintage bike race, with 52T/ 46T chainsets, that's why some are walking up the hill.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> with 52T/ 46T chainsets, that's why some are walking up the hill.



They‘ll be another more likely reason they are walking up the hill.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Apr 2022)

even though i've imposed a thread ban on myself, I can't help but have the odd sneaky search. 

annoyingly, I think this Getty image is the same hill...





...and frustratingly, Getty gives the location as 'united kingdom' when stock sites are usually much more specific


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> even though i've imposed a thread ban on myself, I can't help but have the odd sneaky search.
> 
> annoyingly, I think this Getty image is the same hill...
> View attachment 639396
> ...



It don’t think this is a game of name that kingdom!


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It don’t think this is a game of name that kingdom!


it'd be significantly easier if it was.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Am I the only one who can see Monty's answer?


No. Anybody who doesn't have their forum background set to white can see it.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Apr 2022)

that'll learn me


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Apr 2022)

It has a kind of South Downs feel to it. But I think I'd recognise it if it was.
It's not Devils Dyke I don't think, although it looks similar.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> It has a kind of South Downs feel to it. But I think I'd recognise it if it was.
> It's not Devils Dyke I don't think, although it looks similar.



Correct, it is not.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2022)

I unexpectedly found a similar-looking hill in Norfolk! (I'm assuming that it is _NOT _in Norfolk... If it _IS _in Norfolk, I will look it up again! )


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I unexpectedly found a similar-looking hill in Norfolk! (I'm assuming that it is _NOT _in Norfolk... If it _IS _in Norfolk, I will look it up again! )



It’s not folk in Norfolk


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s not folk in Norfolk


That doesn't surprise me!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2022)

Seems like a clue is in order. The photo was taken in 2013.


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Seems like a clue is in order. The photo was taken in 2013.


On your London Edinburgh London audax in 2013?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> On your London Edinburgh London audax in 2013?



Bingo. That narrows the road down somewhat.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Bingo. That narrows the road down somewhat.


I thought it might be LEL. But then I thought that the riders displaying numbers was unusual for an Audax. Still, I guess that LEL is an unusual Audax.


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Apr 2022)

TootHill Road.

Edit: I'm wondering, if you could post a Google Street view pic, as I can't get the exact pic.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2022)

Where is that? Post a link to it so we can take a look. 

The Toot Hill I found has a maximum gradient of less than 10% so that definitely is not the one!


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Where is that? Post a link to it so we can take a look.
> 
> The Toot Hill I found has a maximum gradient of less than 10% so that definitely is not the one!


I don't think it's Toot Hill in Essex. I rode that way a couple of weeks ago and didn't notice much in the way of "hill". Or even much "toot"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2022)

Not Toothill road, here’s the Google streetview


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2022)

Seems we need another clue. You may want to look in the borders region.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Apr 2022)

Is the camera pointing NWWish? suggesting you're on the return leg of the LEL??


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Is the camera pointing NWWish? suggesting you're on the return leg of the LEL??



Yes and yes. Me and my bike are just off the left side of lane looking back, and just after the steep section ends.


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Apr 2022)

Looks like a great ride, well done

I'm looking at the red line route on this map.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Looks like a great ride, well done
> 
> I'm looking at the red line route on this map.
> 
> View attachment 639534



Different kind of border.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2022)

This link might help everyone move along the route. Ride with gps has a Google maps / Streetview mode in the browser

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/1671305


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Different kind of border.


That's a bit too cryptic, even for me.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Apr 2022)

Scottish Borders county, maybe...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> That's a bit too cryptic, even for me.



A county border


----------



## T4tomo (12 Apr 2022)

It looks like it should be wolds-ish, but none of the bumps (i've looked at) near the county borders stack up in terms of steepness minor roads or arable field.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2022)

I am amazed at how hard this is proving to find despite the detailed clues!


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am amazed at how hard this is proving to find despite the detailed clues!


You just need to follow the GPX file all the way from London to Edinburgh and back, then you'll find it. 

I've given up, until another "detailed" clue emerges from the fog.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> You just need to follow the GPX file all the way from London to Edinburgh and back, then you'll find it.
> 
> I've given up, until another "detailed" clue emerges from the fog.


Just the way back from Edinburgh!

And I _have_ followed it... I thought I had looked at every steep ramp but obviously I must have missed the right one. I'll take a break and have another look in a few hours time if it still has not been found.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Apr 2022)

I didn't even bother looking because I assumed that armed with the GPS track someone else would get it in seconds.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Apr 2022)

I've covered most of it too, except the area closer to London... which could be the reason some are walking up the hill; having 700+ miles under their belts.


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I didn't even bother looking because I assumed that armed with the GPS track someone else would get it in seconds.





MontyVeda said:


> I've covered most of it too, except the area closer to London... which could be the reason some are walking up the hill; having 700+ miles under their belts.



I followed the London to Edinburgh GPS route file when I first guessed it was the LEL yesterday morning, to no avail.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I followed the London to Edinburgh GPS route file when I first guessed it was the LEL yesterday morning, to no avail.


The return leg differs at the start, so maybe that is where to focus our efforts - Edinburgh to the BORDER area?


----------



## lazybloke (12 Apr 2022)

I thought there were only checkpoints and not a fixed GPS route?


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Apr 2022)

lazybloke said:


> I thought there were only checkpoints and not a fixed GPS route?


This is indeed true for an audax.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Apr 2022)

lazybloke said:


> I thought there were only checkpoints and not a fixed GPS route?


If it's anything like an ordinary Audax there will be a recommended route provided by the organiser, that you don't have to follow, and controls that you do have to visit. And the controls will be such that pretty much everyone will go the same way anyway I think.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Apr 2022)

I'm fairly certain I've looked at every inch from Edinburgh to London and still can't find it. I presume that's the actual GPs data from Ming's LEL ride?

He does have form for getting north and south mixed up, though, i seem to recall


----------



## lazybloke (12 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> If it's anything like an ordinary Audax there will be a recommended route provided by the organiser, that you don't have to follow, and controls that you do have to visit. And the controls will be such that pretty much everyone will go the same way anyway I think.


Sounds fair, I was just raising the possibility that the photo might not be on an official route. 

(unless the specific route already been confirmed? Must confess I've not been watcHing too closely!)


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Apr 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Sounds fair, I was just raising the possibility that the photo might not be on an official route.
> 
> (unless the specific route already been confirmed? Must confess I've not been watcHing too closely!)


I agree with you, I did actually think that at the time too, but I dismissed it, because that would have resulted in even more searching.

@Ming the Merciless we need a simpler clue, please?


----------



## Aravis (12 Apr 2022)

The first thing I thought when seeing the picture was that the road is of non-standard construction; concrete sections with a thin layer of tarmac on top. I've seen nothing like that on any roads I've looked at between London and Edinburgh.

Didn't Ming once throw us off the scent with a misleading file name? It looks like Salisbury Plain to me.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2022)

Found it! Details to follow very shortly...

_*Royston Ln near Saffron Walden.*_

_*



*_

What really caught me out was that there are no chevrons on the OS map there. I was expecting there to be 1 or even 2!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2022)

I just checked... The steepest part isn't enough to merit a chevron - roughly 12%/1:8.

It looks much steeper than that but that would be because of the flatness of the surrounding terrain.

Not normally a killer hill, but I wouldn't fancy it towards the end of LEL!


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Apr 2022)

Thank feck for that.


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Apr 2022)

Well done @ColinJ , that's a bit bit further down the Strethall Road that I posted yesterday, before the "Border" clue took me to Scotland, before the google street view pic was posted.


GuyBoden said:


> Edit: I'm wondering, if you could post a Google Street view pic, as I can't get the exact pic.
> 
> View attachment 639466


This pic from yesterday:


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Apr 2022)

The LEL GPS route posted didn't contain Royston Lane as part of the Audax route. As @lazybloke suspected.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Apr 2022)

exactly - shoot clue at @Ming the Merciless - I suggest a yellow card and a 3 Match ban....


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Apr 2022)

I'd found it yesterday, but I couldn't find a hill any where, so I asked for google street view pic.

The original pic posted looked like a hill. All good fun.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Found it! Details to follow very shortly...
> 
> _*Royston Ln near Saffron Walden.*_
> 
> ...



Well done Colin


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2022)

Ok, here is my next one... I think it should be found very quickly because I have carefully included enough features to help identify it. (I have clues which can be given later if I am wrong.)






Fastest finger first... _*Name That Road!*_


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Found it! Details to follow very shortly...
> 
> _*Royston Ln near Saffron Walden.*_
> 
> ...



It is only about 10/11%, you need at least 15% to get a single chevron.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It is only about 10/11%, you need at least 15% to get a single chevron.


strange apology for posting a misleading route /clue?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Well done @ColinJ , that's a bit bit further down the Strethall Road that I posted yesterday, before the "Border" clue took me to Scotland, before the google street view pic was posted.


Oh, so it is! 



Ming the Merciless said:


> It is only about 10/11%, you need at least 15% to get a single chevron.



* Cough * 



ColinJ said:


> I just checked... The steepest part isn't enough to merit a chevron - roughly 12%/1:8.
> 
> It looks much steeper than that but that would be because of the flatness of the surrounding terrain.
> 
> Not normally a killer hill, but I wouldn't fancy it towards the end of LEL!






GuyBoden said:


> The LEL GPS route posted didn't contain Royston Lane as part of the Audax route. As @lazybloke suspected.



It _*was *_on the version I found elsewhere...


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> strange apology for posting a misleading route /clue?


Remember Ming is merciless


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Apr 2022)

The border clue being that the photo was taken pretty much on the Essex / Cambridgeshire border.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Apr 2022)

Nice lumpy castle thing


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Apr 2022)

I think it is this castle, I just need to find the correct road.






Edit: But, I could be wrong.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I think it is this castle, I just need to find the correct road.
> 
> View attachment 639662
> 
> ...


Ah - _reverse* Name That Road*_...

No, it is _NOT_ Peckforton Castle!


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - _reverse* Name That Road*_...
> 
> No, it is _NOT_ Peckforton Castle!
> 
> View attachment 639681


Well done, I was cycling around there last week, so I thought it looked similar to the castle in your pic.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

Look more closely at the grainy zoomed image posted by @Dogtrousers!


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Look more closely at the grainy zoomed image posted by @Dogtrousers!


Yes, I spotted last night using my hi res big screen, that its on the coast.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Look more closely at the grainy zoomed image posted by @Dogtrousers!


You mean my state-of-the-art CSI grade image enhancement?


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2022)

This is a better photo.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

You now have the right castle. The wrong road, of course though...


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> You now have the right castle. The wrong road, of course though...


I'm guessing Red Brow, but, as usual, I can't find the exact spot.


----------



## T4tomo (13 Apr 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.2...!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i37!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB

descending off oliver's mounts -- TdeY sportive Colin?







I don't remember that view, but the view of the castle is fleeting


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2022)

Well done @T4tomo, a gift.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.2...!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i37!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB
> 
> descending off oliver's mounts -- TdeY sportive Colin?
> 
> ...


Indeed - well done!

There is a racing circuit up there, and excellent views over Scarborough from the war memorial at the top.

Oh, I'll dig up the video I did of the TdY stage finish...



(Of course, after I videoed all of that, I actually missed Tommy V crossing the finish line! )

Over to you, @T4tomo!


----------



## Venod (13 Apr 2022)

I recognised it as Scarborough Castle, but was checking out views from the North


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> I recognised it as Scarborough Castle, but was checking out views from the North


it certainly looks that way. 

At least you knew there was a castle at Scarborough... I've only just found out!


----------



## Venod (13 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> At least you knew there was a castle at Scarborough... I've only just found out!


----------



## T4tomo (13 Apr 2022)

I have both ridden down the road in question (nasty little lump over Oliver's Mount at the end of the ride) and stood on the top of Scarborough Castle.

Not a castle but a church in view this time.


----------



## Venod (13 Apr 2022)

Front Street Lastingham.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

Too easy!






Seriously, it _WAS _too easy! Google image search found that distinctive church in a few seconds.

Would you like to have another go with one that is slightly harder?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

As evidenced by @Venod beating me to it!


----------



## T4tomo (13 Apr 2022)

ah I did test it but on whole image, but zooming in on church I can see my error.....

anyway crack on @Venod - I have work to do ....


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2022)

I think Colin's Scarborough pic is about the right level, for me anyway, not too difficult, not too easy. And, a gift to anyone who has been lucky enough to ride the TdY route. Good game.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ah I did test it but on whole image, but zooming in on church I can see my error.....


Yep... Google Lens is an amazing tool!


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


>


I knew it had a fair, but alas, I've never gone to it.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I knew it had a fair, but alas, I've never gone to it.


Oh, so you buy your parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme locally then?


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I knew it had a fair, but alas, I've never gone to it.


Yes, it did have a fayre..............

Are you going?


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Apr 2022)

Am i feck it's in yorkshire!


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2022)

Simon & Garfunkel stole all of the royalties from Martin Carthy.


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2022)

I'm going to tell you the whole sorry saga..................

"In the early 1960s Martin Carthy found Scarborough Fayre in a book called The Singing Island, a collection of English and Scots folk songs compiled by Peggy Seeger and Ewan MacColl. Carthy gave the song a highly distinctive ostinato guitar riff and recorded it for his first solo LP in 1965. Then a year later the song appeared on the hit Simon & Garfunkel LP Parsley Sage Rosemary & Thyme (the title taken from the song's lyrics) complete with Carthy's beautiful guitar riff. It also featured not once but twice on the best-selling soundtrack album to the hit Dustin Hoffman film, The Graduate.

And it made a fortune."

But, not for Martin Carthy.


----------



## Venod (13 Apr 2022)

i had to select a new photo, the first one selected from Google Maps had nearly the exact image in a Google Lens search, so try this.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm going to tell you the whole sorry saga..................
> 
> "In the early 1960s Martin Carthy found Scarborough Fayre in a book called The Singing Island, a collection of English and Scots folk songs compiled by Peggy Seeger and Ewan MacColl. Carthy gave the song a highly distinctive ostinato guitar riff and recorded it for his first solo LP in 1965. Then a year later the song appeared on the hit Simon & Garfunkel LP Parsley Sage Rosemary & Thyme (the title taken from the song's lyrics) complete with Carthy's beautiful guitar riff. It also featured not once but twice on the best-selling soundtrack album to the hit Dustin Hoffman film, The Graduate.
> 
> ...


Before starting to look for Venod's latest road...



I learned a new word today - _*ostinato*_!


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Apr 2022)

My mate used to have an *ostinallegro*


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Before starting to look for Venod's latest road...
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a new word today - _*ostinato*_!



Truthfully, I'm more of a Legato player myself. Too much picking isn't for me.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Truthfully, I'm more of a Legato player myself. Too much picking isn't for me.


I really should make more effort to learn the guitar and bass (and piano!) before I pop my clogs from old age! I like fingerpicking but never really perfected it.


----------



## Venod (13 Apr 2022)

Another bit of Simon and Garfunkel trivia.

Homeward bound was written on Widnes railway station.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> i had to select a new photo, the first one selected from Google Maps had nearly the exact image in a Google Lens search, so try this.
> 
> View attachment 639820


such a posh looking bridge looks like the road could pass close to a country estate? And that riverside walk with what appears to be a lifebouy suggests a popular tourist spot?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

I have done a quick search up and down the 5 or 6 most likely rivers but haven't spotted it yet. I'll check in again later to see if this one is still going.


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> such a posh looking bridge looks like the road could pass close to a country estate? And that riverside walk with what appears to be a lifebouy suggests a popular tourist spot?


That's my thinking too. But, it's not Bolton Abbey.

Edit: Balustrades is the key.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2022)

It does look like a river junction which might be a strong clue.


----------



## Venod (13 Apr 2022)

It's not a river, but there are two becks (not brooks) that converge just West of the pic and enter the lake just East of the pic, also behind right is a large cafe often visited by cyclists and behind left a bit further up the road is a smaller cafe often visited by cyclists.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It does look like a river junction which might be a strong clue.


the correct term is confluence... not that that helps one locate it 🧑‍🎓


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> It's not a river, but there are two *becks* (not brooks) that converge just West of the pic and enter the lake just East of the pic, also behind right is a large cafe often visited by cyclists and behind left a bit further up the road is a smaller cafe often visited by cyclists.


Becks, so we're in Yorkshire.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> It's not a river, but there are two becks (not brooks) that converge just West of the pic and enter the lake just East of the pic, also behind right is a large cafe often visited by cyclists and behind left a bit further up the road is a smaller cafe often visited by cyclists.



Ha - I have just enjoyed virtually travelling along pretty much every river in N/W/S Yorkshire and had just come to the conclusion that we were not looking at a river!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Becks, so we're in Yorkshire.



Or Cumbria


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Apr 2022)

"North Yorkshire does not have many natural lakes due to the porosity of the limestone underneath the surface."


----------



## T4tomo (14 Apr 2022)

The "lake" might be a reservoir. The issue is there are literally hundreds of becks.... the double yellows suggest its close to a village / town tourist spot (although doesn't look like its in one unless its a cunning camera angle)


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> The "lake" might be a reservoir. The issue is there are literally hundreds of becks.... the double yellows suggest its close to a village / town tourist spot (although doesn't look like its in one unless its a cunning camera angle)





Venod said:


> It's not a river, but there are two becks (not brooks) that converge just West of the pic and enter the *lake* just East of the pic, also behind right is a large cafe often visited by cyclists and behind left a bit further up the road is a smaller cafe often visited by cyclists.


@Venod did specifically state *lake *in his post, not reservoir. He is usually very precise in his wording.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Google image search found that distinctive church in a few seconds.


I solved one of @Aravis 's (somewhere in Scotland with a highland cow in the picture) using Google image search and I was wracked with guilt because it felt like cheating. I will not be so squeamish in future.


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I solved one of @Aravis 's (somewhere in Scotland with a highland cow in the picture) using Google image search and I was wracked with guilt because it felt like cheating. I will not be so squeamish in future.


Ahhhh.... but you were right the first time though. Image search for this game is akin to walking to the South Pole across the ice cap using a helicopter.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Apr 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Ahhhh.... but you were right the first time though. Image search for this game is akin to walking to the South Pole across the ice cap using a helicopter.


Well_ actually_ ...

Strictly speaking it's the North Pole that you walk to across the ice cap. The south pole is on the contient of Antarctica.


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well_ actually_ ...
> 
> Strictly speaking it's the North Pole that you walk to across the ice cap. The south pole is on the contient of Antarctica.


Ahem! Both poles have ice caps, as do Greenland and Norway, and very possibly other distinctly 'landy' type places. From Wikipedia: 'The *Antarctic ice sheet* is one of the two polar ice caps of the Earth. It covers about 98% of the Antarctic continent ...' 

And, to be uber pedantic, it's more the case that the continent called Antarctica is on, or at, the South Pole, rather than the reverse, what with the poles being a more fundamental planetary concept than those floating land mass thingies


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Apr 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Ahem! Both poles have ice caps, as do Greenland and Norway, and very possibly other distinctly 'landy' type places. From Wikipedia: 'The *Antarctic ice sheet* is one of the two polar ice caps of the Earth. It covers about 98% of the Antarctic continent ...'
> 
> And, to be uber pedantic, it's more the case that the continent called Antarctica is on, or at, the South Pole, rather than the reverse, what with the poles being a more fundamental planetary concept than those floating land mass thingies


Oh woe! Out pedanted!

I may have to flounce, I can't stand the shame.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2022)

And I would point out that I suggested picking something else that could NOT be found by image search! 

I was just curious to see how good it was. I thought the church looked distinctive and might be found too quickly.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> And I would point out that I suggested picking something else that could NOT be found by image search!
> 
> *I was just curious to see how good it was.* I thought the church looked distinctive and might be found too quickly.


Hmmm .... A likely story.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Apr 2022)

It looked similar to a James Paine Bridge, but I can seem to find one attributed to him in amongst becks and lakes.


----------



## Aravis (14 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I solved one of @Aravis 's (somewhere in Scotland with a highland cow in the picture) using Google image search and I was wracked with guilt because it felt like cheating. I will not be so squeamish in future.


At the time I'd no idea you could do that sort of thing. My fault really for nicking an image from the 'net.

In the same position I would probably have kept quiet and dazzled you all with my landscape recognition skills, which must be worse.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I solved one of @Aravis 's (somewhere in Scotland with a highland cow in the picture) using Google image search and I was wracked with guilt because it felt like cheating. I will not be so squeamish in future.


Is it eck cheating... it's using the available tools to solve a puzzle.
First thing i do is check the image name to see if it's called something like _A6-carnforth.jpg_, the second stage is a reverse image search. Step three, I kiss and hold her tight... er... I mean check to see if another poster has identified the county or a distinguishing feature, follow their lead and try to get one step ahead

What else are we supposed to do... go for a walk and expect to find the road that way?


----------



## Venod (14 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> @Venod did specifically state *lake *in his post, not reservoir



I don't want to be too misleading, its not a very big lake.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> I don't want to be too misleading, its not a very big lake.


excellent, any chance of being a bit more leading...


----------



## Venod (14 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> excellent, any chance of being a bit more leading...



I have visited both cafe's in the vicinity of the pic riding from home, the bigger posher cafe is not keen on cleated shoes on the nice shiny wooden floor.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> I have visited both cafe's in the vicinity of the pic riding from home, the bigger posher cafe is not keen on cleated shoes on the nice shiny wooden floor.


That's just a complete giveaway. Why don't you just post an OS grid reference, it's so obvious.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Apr 2022)

incoming. Bark House Lane Cawthorne

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.5...bJPw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i37?hl=en-GB







I'd also like to point out that its an effing *brook *and 2 parts of the same one*, *although a* beck* flows into it further away.

its a very pretty bridge though....


----------



## Venod (14 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I'd also like to point out that its an effing *brook*




Well done @T4tomo, over to you. 

In my defence it is referenced as a lake on the Cannon Hall website

https://www.cannon-hall.com/

And OS has the name Cascade for it.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> In my defence it is referenced as a lake on the Cannon Hall website


It was your defence of this that is full of holes old boy!


Venod said:


> It's not a river, but there are *two becks (not brooks)* that converge just West of the pic and enter the lake just East of the pic, also behind right is a large cafe often visited by cyclists and behind left a bit further up the road is a smaller cafe often visited by cyclists.


----------



## Venod (14 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It was your defence of this that is full of holes old boy!



Yes but we call brooks, becks in Yorkshire, brooks is far too posh.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Apr 2022)

name that road


----------



## T4tomo (14 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> Yes but we call brooks, becks in Yorkshire, brooks is far too posh.


down right misleading given both terms are used on maps, I was ruling out brooks .......

Have a good easter weekend all. I will check in occasionally on progress when not out on the bike


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> incoming. Bark House Lane Cawthorne
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.5...bJPw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i37?hl=en-GB
> 
> ...


Oh, I somehow completely missed that. I looked at the sculpture park 4 km north of there and all around, but Cawthorne didn't register with me at all... 

Well done!


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> brooks is far too posh.


And really uncomfortable too. Like riding on a housebrick


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Apr 2022)

Well done @T4tomo for finding Daking Brook, I was looking for a country house.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2022)

A pub with a distinctive iron cross, and a stream behind it.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Apr 2022)

I initially thought it was a stream or river, but on closer inspection






it's a garden wall, so a road (with a post box) that joins the 'name that road' just where it arcs left.


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Apr 2022)

It looks like a Celtic Cross.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Well done @T4tomo for finding Daking Brook, I was looking for a country house.


Venod is not Damon Albarn...


----------



## Venod (14 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Venod is not Damon Albarn...



Definitely, more Oasis, Maybe.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> name that road
> 
> View attachment 639983


wild guess at a county... Kent?


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Apr 2022)

A Celtic cross, so I'm guessing a Pub called something like "The Cross" in Wales.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Apr 2022)

not Kent, not Wales.

defo a pub, but not called The Cross.

I rode past it again this morning


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Apr 2022)

East Sussex then?

Or Surrey?

I've been trawling the Kent, Sussex, Surrey area for pubs, hoping the name of one might jump out at me, but no joy so far. 

I'm presuming it's not called The King's Arms or the White Horse with a sign like that... but who knows.


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Apr 2022)

Hertfordshire


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Apr 2022)

The road has no name that I can see, the pub is The Alford Arms in Frithsden, here.





you were right Guy, Hertfordshire


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Apr 2022)

Good find, @MontyVeda I looked for @T4tomo rides in the 50K challenge, they are in Hertfordshire.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Good find, @MontyVeda I looked for @T4tomo rides in the 50K challenge, they are in Hertfordshire.


I did a similar bit of cyber stalking and as soon as i saw a trip to Tonbridge mentioned, I darted off to Kent like a fool. 
I wouldn't have found it without you.

Here's my next...





I had to choose an older street view image that didn't have any commercial vehicles giving the game away.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> The road has no name that I can see, the pub is The Alford Arms in Frithsden, here.
> View attachment 640157
> 
> 
> you were right Guy, Hertfordshire


Well done!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> The road has no name that I can see, the pub is The Alford Arms in Frithsden, here.
> View attachment 640157
> 
> 
> you were right Guy, Hertfordshire



Ha I’ve cycled Nettleden road often enough but not popped into the village for a drink. That cross lead me off down the yellow brick road looking for pubs with cross in the name…


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ha I’ve cycled Nettleden road often enough but not popped into the village for a drink. That cross lead me off down the yellow brick road looking for pubs with cross in the name…


it appeared quite quickly searching google images for 'rural pub hertfordshire'


----------



## Tribansman (15 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> The road has no name that I can see, the pub is The Alford Arms in Frithsden, here.
> View attachment 640157
> 
> 
> you were right Guy, Hertfordshire


Argh! I should've checked on this thread earlier today, I cycled right past this pub....yesterday!!


----------



## T4tomo (16 Apr 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Argh! I should've checked on this thread earlier today, I cycled right past this pub....yesterday!!


So did I. 
There is a new ish cafe in Ashridge House, in the first courtyard as you approach down the drive. Worth checking out.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> ...
> Here's my next...
> View attachment 640163
> 
> I had to choose an older street view image that didn't have any commercial vehicles giving the game away.


looks like you people might need a clue.


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> looks like you people might need a clue.
> View attachment 640307


A Mighty Wind


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> A Mighty Wind



correct... its _A Mighty Wind Lane_, but where?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2022)

Ah, but... _*Will this wind be so mighty as to lay low the mountains of the Earth? *_


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, but... _*Will this wind be so mighty as to lay low the mountains of the Earth? *_




Is this a clue too @ColinJ ?

"A Mighty WInd" is a satire about Folk music, by the creators of spinal tap.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Is this a clue too @ColinJ ?
> 
> "A Mighty WInd" is a satire about Folk music, by the creators of spinal tap.


No i believe it's just a sketch related to the phrase 'a mightly wind'.

As for my clue... there's a reason i didn't post a picture of The Folksmen, or Mitch & Mickie, from that movie


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Apr 2022)

Main Street, Cockermouth.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.6...4!1sWOCn5qmRL1mTQANnwhmd2A!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Apr 2022)

well done Guy.

if the New Main Street Singers didn't help, I'd have had to start posting pictures of Mel Gibson and John Hannah. Thankfully it didn't come to that.

Back to you


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Apr 2022)

Sorry, what was the Mighty Wind clue about?


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sorry, what was the Mighty Wind clue about?



The band pictured is The New* Main Street *Singers.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2022)

I was caught out by the direction of the shadows there. I did search Cockermouth but I was looking at N-S-ish. The Street View car must have gone along there in the late afternoon.


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Apr 2022)

This is in Cheshire. It's a quintassential ride.




Name that road.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was caught out by the direction of the shadows there. I did search Cockermouth but I was looking at N-S-ish. The Street View car must have gone along there in the late afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 640358



I wanted to be really devious and post South Street; the road that runs parallel to Main Street, but couldn't find an angle that got the road and a clear view of this weather vane...



It's been like that since the clock tower was built


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> This is in Cheshire. It's a quintassential ride.
> View attachment 640360
> 
> Name that road.



A quintessential Cheshire ride might be the Mountains of Macc loop, but having scooted round there with no joy I started thinking the clue might be 'quint' and looked for 'five lane ends' or 'five acres lane' ...also with no joy.


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> A quintessential Cheshire ride might be the Mountains of Macc loop, but having scooted round there with no joy I started thinking the clue might be 'quint' and looked for 'five lane ends' or 'five acres lane' ...also with no joy.


Yes, you're very close, I purposely, misspelled the word quintessential in my post. It's not the name of the road, but it's close to the road. Look at the picture.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Apr 2022)

there is a lot of quinta stuff at Weston Rhyn, but havent spotted the right view yet..


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> there is a lot of quinta stuff at Weston Rhyn, but havent spotted the right view yet..



Cheshire


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Apr 2022)

I noticed the misspelling but thought nothing of it... a search for 'quinta cheshire' led me directly to the road in question...


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Apr 2022)

Well done, it's Bernard Lovell's house called "Quinta" in Swettenham, the instigator of the Lovell Radio Telescope at Jodrell Bank.

His Arboretum is nice too.

Over to you.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Apr 2022)

cheers Guy. 

Another urban one...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2022)

I saw that there was a company called Quint based in Nether Alderley so I was looking round there!


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I saw that there was a company called Quint based in Nether Alderley so I was looking round there!




We rode past the "Quinta" house on one of your marvelous Cheshire rides one year, it was just after the ford. I would have mentioned the house at the time to someone.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2022)

Ah, I remember that ford!


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> cheers Guy.
> 
> Another urban one...
> View attachment 640471



This is not the end of a long distance cycle route, but it should be


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> cheers Guy.
> 
> Another urban one...
> View attachment 640471


Meath?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2022)

I get it... Therefore I got it - *Bourne May Rd, Knott End*!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2022)

Here are some of us riding towards that pub from the opposite direction in _*my forum ride in 2012*_...


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Apr 2022)

amazed it took so long!

Well done Colin


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2022)

Okay, here's my next one...







I left the shadow of the Street View camera in for you to help you judge direction.

I'll chuck the first clue in at the start - nearly the whole climb is at a constant gradient.

If that doesn't help, I'll tell you the gradient tomorrow. And if that doesn't help, I'll tell you how long that stretch is on Tuesday.

_*Name That Road!*_


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2022)

There's a Percy Shaw legacy there.


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Okay, here's my next one...
> 
> View attachment 640630
> 
> ...



I've not looked yet, but a guess based on the clues would be:

"Cragg Vale from Mytholmroyd on the B6138 road proudly claims to be the longest continual ascent in England. 968 feet of climbing in 5.5 miles. It is not steep, just a classic long drag – a power climb with an average gradient of just over 3%."


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Apr 2022)

I was thinking Long Hill to Buxton which is fairly steady , but can’t spot a match.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2022)

I have company coming so I will be busy soon. You can have your clue early! 

It may not look it in that picture, but the gradient is near enough 8.3%


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's a Percy Shaw legacy there.



The old _Cat's Eye_ in the road! 

For those who don't know... Read the *Percy Shaw story*.


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Apr 2022)

I've been looking at sheep farms in Calderdale, there aren't as many as you would imagine.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The old _Cat's Eye_ in the road!
> ...



I've been googling 'roads with cat-eyes' and have narrowed the area down to somewhere between about seventy degrees north and fifty-five degrees south


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2022)

The climb in question is 8.3% average (and very close to that the whole time) for 3 km. I first did it when not very fit and it killed my back because there wasn't even a 50 metre easy section to recover in. 

There is more slightly gentler climbing immediately before and after the 3 km ramp but it is that section that you wouldn't forget. (Nothing cryptic in that statement - just how it felt riding up it!)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Apr 2022)

Had a look at the Chapel Hill road coming from the north to Langdon Beck as that matches the gradient profile described even though that’s longer. But can’t spot a match.


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Apr 2022)

Edit: Is this @ColinJ post today at 15:46pm a clue?
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/double-singlespeed.284698/page-3#post-6713552

"I am nipping over to Hebden Bridge on the bike soon. I will go along the flattish valley road in the 52/19 gear, but if it stays dry I might change gear for the return journey and ride up through Colden and Blackshaw Head to the Long Causeway before dropping back to the valley."


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Edit: Is this @ColinJ post today at 15:46pm a clue?
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/double-singlespeed.284698/page-3#post-6713552
> 
> "I am nipping over to Hebden Bridge on the bike soon. I will go along the flattish valley road in the 52/19 gear, but if it stays dry I might change gear for the return journey and ride up through Colden and Blackshaw Head to the Long Causeway before dropping back to the valley."



This is the profile of today's proposed return leg (put off until another day because of an overlooked family commitment)...





You might think that you were on the right track here, but...

If you calculate the gradients on that profile, you won't find a long stretch at 8.3%
When I said "_The climb in question is 8.3% average (and very close to that the whole time) for 3 km_", I literally did mean very close to the average - the gradient is _remarkably _consistent. Especially since the road is nowhere near straight...



I didn't realise how much I rely on micro-rests during easier sections of climbs until I encountered this beast - it just feels relentless!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2022)

Oh, and I accidentally gave you another clue with the vertical scale on the left.

Don't forget, the climb actually starts slightly lower then that, and goes up a bit more beyond what is shown.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2022)

A58 out of Littleborough?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2022)

Any answers need to be checked on Street View and a plausible link and/or screenshot posted... 

To save you the effort this time - no - but you have just reminded me that I wanted to check the gradient of that stretch of road! 

That stretch of the A58 has an initial 0.7 km at 2.5% from the traffic lights, and then steepens to average 6.3% for 3.6 km. Not a bad guess, but that climb does have some variation in gradient as well as not being quite so steep.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2022)

Here is another clue... There is a town at the start of the 3 km ramp.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Any answers need to be checked on Street View and a plausible link and/or screenshot posted...
> 
> To save you the effort this time - no - but you have just reminded me that I wanted to check the gradient of that stretch of road!
> 
> That stretch of the A58 has an initial 0.7 km at 2.5% from the traffic lights, and then steepens to average 6.3% for 3.6 km. Not a bad guess, but that climb does have some variation in gradient as well as not being quite so steep.


And for a major part, only has fields on one side, but sheep on both sides.

That pole on the right, in the picture, is leaning the wrong way as well. Towards the bracing wire.


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> This is the profile of today's proposed return leg (put off until another day because of an overlooked family commitment)...
> 
> View attachment 640892
> 
> ...



What software are you using to calculate these gradients?

I've only used RideWithGPS.com which seems inaccurate, with my little undertanding.


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Looked instantly familiar, I must've seen a photo of it on CC before. When you say 'nice' climb... do you really mean  climb?



Slight diversion, concerning a previous NTR, here's Mow Cop, I rode up it very slowly today. the picture shows the steepest section near the pub. I enjoyed the ride, so yes, it's a 'nice' climb, if you ride slowly at your own pace.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Slight diversion, concerning a previous NTR, here's Mow Cop, I rode up it very slowly today. the picture shows the steepest section near the pub. I enjoyed the ride, so yes, *it's* *a 'nice' climb, if you ride slowly at your own pace*.
> View attachment 640982


..and the pub's open


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> What software are you using to calculate these gradients?


A calculator! 

(I use Memory Map to plot the profiles and read the numbers off them.)



GuyBoden said:


> Slight diversion, concerning a previous NTR, here's Mow Cop, I rode up it very slowly today. the picture shows the steepest section near the pub. I enjoyed the ride, so yes,* it's a 'nice' climb, if you ride slowly at your own pace*.
> View attachment 640982


And if you have a suitably low gear!


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> A calculator!
> 
> (I use Memory Map to plot the profiles and read the numbers off them.)
> 
> ...



Yes, and suitably low gears.

Another wrong guess for NTR, the Stwlan Dam climb in Wales is 1.7miles so about 3km, the 9.7% is slightly more than 8.3%, but what a ride.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.9...k-no-pi-0-ya214.94383-ro0-fo100!7i8704!8i4352


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Apr 2022)

Is the NTR in Yorkshire?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Is the NTR in Yorkshire?



Yes. 

Er... 

_*Yes!*_


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yes.
> 
> Er...
> 
> _*Yes!*_



where?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2022)

You lot are slacking! 

You have a clue to the direction (shadow of SV camera). You know that the road is (er, yes) in Yorkshire and climbs at 8.3% from a town which is at an elevation of about 190 m. That road ramp reaches an unusually high elevation (by English standards) of 450 m but then carries on even higher.

I don't drive, didn't get a lift, didn't catch a train, and wasn't terribly fit at the time. I prepared for the ride with a lie-in at home, and slept in my own bed after the ride.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> You lot are slacking!
> 
> ...



Yes, but it's sunny outside.

edit... it's not! better shut the curtains


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

Wessenden Head Road... just trying to find the exact spot.

here we go






Thank feck for that!


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Apr 2022)

Well done, I hope you have measured that 8.3% elevation.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Thank feck for that!



amen. i was looking too far north


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> amen. i was looking too far north



Same here. I gave up several days ago... then I had (another) _name that road_ dream and woke up thinking I'd found it heading from Whitby into the NY moors. Of course it wasn't but got up and began randomly scooting around roads at the 400m mark, only to stumble on the right one. More luck than owt.


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Apr 2022)

I'm rechecking that constant 8.3% elevation, just to make sure, obviously, @ColinJ is correct.






https://veloviewer.com/segments/19507952


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Well done, I hope you have measured that 8.3% elevation.



Oh sh!t... does it still count if i didn't?


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

Colin's obviously having a lie in today so I'll steam ahead with the next road.





All I'm gonna say is, it's nowhere near the last two i posted.


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Colin's obviously having a lie in today so I'll steam ahead with the next road.
> View attachment 641069
> 
> 
> All I'm gonna say is, it's nowhere near the last two i posted.



Is this a google street view picture? 

or a holiday skiing trip pic.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Is this a google street view picture?
> 
> or a holiday skiing trip pic.



It’s a shoot skiing holiday if that’s a pic from it


----------



## T4tomo (21 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s a shoot skiing holiday if that’s a pic from it



Bleak looking langlaufing at best


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Is this a google street view picture?
> 
> or a holiday skiing trip pic.



It is, and It's not...



Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s a shoot skiing holiday if that’s a pic from it



believe it or not, there is a ski centre within 10k



T4tomo said:


> Bleak looking langlaufing at best



My pic actually looks preferable to the local ski centre


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> believe it or not, there is a ski centre within 10k


There's a ski centre in Kendal (!), which is in turn near Lancaster. That doesn't really look within 10km of Kendal though.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> There's a ski centre in Kendal (!), which is in turn near Lancaster. *That doesn't really look within 10km of Kendal though.*



it's not


----------



## Aravis (21 Apr 2022)

I'm guessing that this is the ski centre less than 10km away:






In which case less than 10km from the centre of Carlisle with the power lines should be small enough an area to search. Naturally I had a good look before posting anything.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Apr 2022)

Aravis said:


> I'm guessing that this is the ski centre less than 10km away:



I reckon that looks more like cricket pitch


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2022)

Yadd Moss has a ski centre


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

Aravis said:


> I'm guessing that this is the ski centre less than 10km away:
> 
> View attachment 641093
> 
> ...



sorry, no, wrong county


----------



## Alex321 (21 Apr 2022)

Aravis said:


> I'm guessing that this is the ski centre less than 10km away:


There is also a ski centre the other side of the pennines, in Weardale, but that may be a bit far from home for him.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Yadd Moss has a ski centre



that looks like a proper one that requires proper snow


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> that looks like a proper one that requires proper snow



Ah so you were referring to something more like a snow dome?


----------



## T4tomo (21 Apr 2022)

there are over 50 ski centres in the UK, dry, outside snow and indoor snow



Alex321 said:


> but that may be a bit far from home for him.


 not all rides start and end at home though.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> or a holiday skiing trip pic.


In a Soviet industrial wasteland


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ah so you were referring to something more like a snow dome?



We used to have a similar ski slope in Lancaster, made out of scrubbing brushes...





The one everyone trying to find is about 10km away from the road they should be looking for


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Wessenden Head Road... just trying to find the exact spot.


Yay!



GuyBoden said:


> I'm rechecking that constant 8.3% elevation, just to make sure, obviously, @ColinJ is correct.
> 
> View attachment 641065
> 
> https://veloviewer.com/segments/19507952


That makes it even worse than I thought! The first section obviously drags the average down a bit.


MontyVeda said:


> *Colin's obviously having a lie in today* so I'll steam ahead with the next road.


Normally I _would _still be lying in at that time. Unfortunately, I had to drag myself out of bed after less than 4 hours sleep today and go off for a blood test. I'm just trying to summon up the energy to go for a ride in the lovely sunshine while there isn't too much traffic.

Anyway - well done!


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> ... I'm just trying to summon up the energy to go for a ride in the lovely sunshine ...



Me too!


----------



## Alex321 (21 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'm just trying to summon up the energy to go for a ride in the lovely sunshine while there isn't too much traffic.





MontyVeda said:


> Me too!


I wish I could. It has been really frustrating with this good weather, not being able to ride.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I wish I could. It has been really frustrating with this good weather, not being able to ride.



I bet! Could you go for a nice hilly country walk instead?

I hope the wrist heals soon.

My pal in Hebden Bridge just rang. I am going to go for a loop now and call in there for a coffee on the way back.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ...
> not all rides start and end at home though.....


this particular ride did start at home, but didn't end there


----------



## Alex321 (21 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I bet! Could you go for a nice hilly country walk instead?


I have done a couple of times.



ColinJ said:


> I hope the wrist heals soon.


Well since I wrote the above, I had a fracture clinic this afternoon, and the cast is now off. The consultant thought I might be able to get back on the bike for some easy rides in about 2 weeks.


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Apr 2022)

I've walked past the Lake District Ski club a few times, in the summer with no snow.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

it's not that one either.

Who'd have thought there we so many places to ski in the northwest of England? ...and my road is miles away from the nearest one.

No shadows in my picture either, so you won't be able to suss out which way the road is headed... but if it's any help, I'm headed toward a place i can ski, and away from a place i can ice skate


----------



## cougie uk (21 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I've walked past the Lake District Ski club a few times, in the summer with no snow.
> 
> View attachment 641134



Oh yes - me too !


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> it's not that one either.
> 
> Who'd have thought there we so many places to ski in the northwest of England? ...and my road is miles away from the nearest one.
> 
> No shadows in my picture either, so you won't be able to suss out which way the road is headed... but if it's any help, I'm headed toward a place i can ski, and away from a place i can ice skate



I didn't know Pendle had a ski club either.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I didn't know Pendle had a ski club either.



They only meet once every 10 years


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I didn't know Pendle had a ski club either.



they even have them further south


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I didn't know Pendle had a ski club either.



If you come on some of our rides out there you might see it! It is just below the Nick o' Pendle.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2022)

I think you're all getting distracted looking for ski clubs. Who mentioned skiing anyway?

Same road, same place, different season (and 10 years previous to Google's winter visit)...


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2022)

So far ColinJ is the closest. At least he's in the right county


----------



## lazybloke (22 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I think you're all getting distracted looking for ski clubs. Who mentioned skiing anyway?


So I shouldn't spend hours looking at water-skiing locations... ah well, busy with work anyway.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2022)

I figured this would have gone long before now. If you don't know where to look, use a relatively new stretch of road as a guide.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I figured this would have gone long before now. If you don't know where to look, use a relatively new stretch of road as a guide.




Preston New Road


----------



## T4tomo (22 Apr 2022)

ive followed a few lines of pylons, but nothing looking right

street lights, one pavement as well as pylons suggest is on edge of a town or village


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2022)

Time flies when you're getting old... just checked... my 'relatively new' stretch of road actually opened in 1997


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Time flies when you're getting old... just checked... my 'relatively new' stretch of road actually opened in 1997



M65


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2022)

I haven't found it yet, although I found one road that looked so similar that I thought I _HAD_...

What astounds me though is that in my search I discovered that that are pylons near and cables over one steep little climb that I normally do 5-10 times a year and have been doing for over 20 years - I have never noticed them! I really do not like pylons so I do tend to spot them. The only thing I can think is that I am normally concentrating on getting up the hill, or trying not to break my neck if going down it!


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't found it yet, although I found one road that looked so similar that I thought I _HAD_...
> 
> What astounds me though is that in my search I discovered that that are pylons near and cables over one steep little climb that I normally do 5-10 times a year and have been doing for over 20 years - I have never noticed them! I really do not like pylons so I do tend to spot them. The only thing I can think is that I am normally concentrating on getting up the hill, or trying not to break my neck if going down it!



The flat plains of Cheshire are more suitable for old blokes on bikes.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> The flat plains of Cheshire are more suitable for old blokes on bikes.



"_Die young, stay pretty_"...

Actually, I have left it a bit late for that!


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Apr 2022)

I followed a line of pylons, they go into Blackburn, is this closer?


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2022)

it's closer than the plains of Cheshire


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Apr 2022)

Is it within 10km of Pendle Ski club?

Sorry, yes, I'm back to looking at skiing holidays.


----------



## Aravis (22 Apr 2022)

Am I in time? Haslingden Road by J5 on the M65:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.7...4!1sr2Z1hJBNofvP7wDzmAIcyA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2022)

well done @Aravis!

@GuyBoden it's pretty much bang on 10km from Ski Rossendale


----------



## Aravis (22 Apr 2022)

Here is your next challenge. The road which you seek is over there, between the sea and sky:






It does have a name.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2022)

I don't believe that I didn't spot the old road... I checked the new one right next to it! 

I also found several more hitherto-unnoticed pylons on climbs/descents that I cycle a lot. I am obviously paying a lot of attention to the road and missing what is next to it or passing over it. A bit like the famous basketball video...



Anyway, well done @Aravis!


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2022)

The Viewpont is from Uig and the wobbly road is called Conon Road. I have been to Uig, twice. there and back


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I don't believe that I didn't spot the old road... I checked the new one right next to it!
> 
> I also found several more hitherto-unnoticed pylons on climbs/descents that I cycle a lot. I am obviously paying a lot of attention to the road and missing what is next to it or passing over it. A bit like the famous basketball video...
> 
> ...




Why was a gorilla in that film?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Why was a gorilla in that film?



That should be a spoiler! 

I actually was one of those people who did NOT spot it! I found it a very unsettling experience...

And now, well done to @MontyVeda - that saves me spending the next 3 days scouring the coast of Scotland!


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2022)

Instantly recognised it as Skye rather than just Scotland. Checked Broadford first as it looked like some photos a friend had posted on FB recently, but couldn't see a suitably windy road. Then looked at the next big city/harbour on Skye and boom


----------



## Aravis (22 Apr 2022)

Well done @MontyVeda. I didn't think it would go that quickly!

Maybe I could've zoomed in a bit more, but I wanted it to look nice. Better still if you pull back a bit further - Google can't match this (not my bike):






Using the word "sky" in my intro for no obviously good reason was possibly preparing the ground for a clue. Swept aside ruthlessly!

Make it a good one @MontyVeda.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2022)

Sorry it went so quickly, but you know it's a blessing really. There's nowt worse than spending day after day nudging them in the right direction, only to watch them stray further afield.

I didn't even notice the 'sky' clue. It just looked familiar.

I think I'll offer the next go out to whoever wants it.


----------



## Alex321 (22 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Why was a gorilla in that film?



That was the point. Something you would normally see and go "What????" you actually miss entirely because you are concentrating on the players passing the ball. Which is the "selective attention" referred to.

And yes, I missed it completely as well.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2022)

Alex321 said:


> That was the point. Something you would normally see and go "What????" you actually miss entirely because you are concentrating on the players passing the ball. Which is the "selective attention" referred to.
> 
> And yes, I missed it completely as well.



I didn’t miss it


----------



## lazybloke (22 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> The Viewpont is from Uig and the wobbly road is called Conon Road. I have been to Uig, twice. there and back
> 
> View attachment 641300



Well that's flippin' annoying, I had the exact spot very quickly but the google image is not only very fuzzy but is missing this very distinctive landmark, so I looked elsewhere. 
.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Well that's flippin' annoying, I had the exact spot very quickly but the google image is not only very fuzzy but is missing this very distinctive landmark, so I looked elsewhere.
> .
> View attachment 641317



You're more than welcome to take the next go @lazybloke. I've had a lot of goes recently and it does get quite time consuming


----------



## lazybloke (22 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> You're more than welcome to take the next go @lazybloke. I've had a lot of goes recently and it does get quite time consuming



Ah, cheers - I've gone something that I can put up in a few mins.


----------



## lazybloke (22 Apr 2022)

I won't give any clues, as this shouldn't take long.




_*Name that road!*_


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2022)

lazybloke said:


> ... this shouldn't take long.
> ...



Famous last words!

I'm clueless, apart from possibly the leafy bit of Surrey, but that's only going by your location rather than the photo.

(where is Surrey?)


----------



## lazybloke (22 Apr 2022)

Okay, no clues _yet._


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Apr 2022)

lazybloke said:


> I won't give any clues, as this shouldn't take long.
> View attachment 641321
> 
> _*Name that road!*_



It will only not take long if some one else on this thread lives fairly local to where the road is. If it wasn’t so low res it might be possible to get a clue by zooming in to the background.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> well done @Aravis!
> 
> @GuyBoden it's pretty much bang on 10km from Ski Rossendale



Wow, that snow covered road was a good find, the Google street view changes from a dry road to a snow covered road in a click. Such a short distance of snow. An excellent NTR.


----------



## lazybloke (23 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It will only not take long if some one else on this thread lives fairly local to where the road is. If it wasn’t so low res it might be possible to get a clue by zooming in to the background.


The picture is cropped, but the resolution shouldn't be too bad. Checking...

Update: Okay something did go wrong there. This one's a better resolution, and a wider crop.


----------



## lazybloke (23 Apr 2022)

Ming, don't be blinkered! 

As it's been over 24 hours, here's the full uncropped photo to better reveal time of day from the direction of the (long) shadow which I'd cropped previously. 
What else did I crop, and why?


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Apr 2022)

the solitary turbines are the clue... but where they are I'm not sure. Knowing the direction of the road is useless without being able to narrow it down from somewhere in the UK in springtime.

no idea how accurate this renewable energy map is, but wind turbines appear thin on the ground in and around Surrey...


----------



## lazybloke (24 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> the solitary turbines are the clue... but where they are I'm not sure. Knowing the direction of the road is useless without being able to narrow it down from somewhere in the UK in springtime.
> 
> no idea how accurate this renewable energy map is, but wind turbines appear thin on the ground in and around Surrey...
> View attachment 641561



Its not near Surrey


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Apr 2022)

I gathered that


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> the solitary turbines are the clue...



Not really that solitary though are they? Just look like farm turbines which aren’t that uncommon.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Not really that solitary though are they? Just look like farm turbines which aren’t that uncommon.



one is small and the other is far away... but not all stand alone wind turbines are marked on that renewable energy map. There's a huge one local to me that isn't on it, and it's not exactly new.


----------



## robjh (24 Apr 2022)

Do we not have some dry stone wall and local building stone experts on here who could help?
Also, we're on high ground here, looking over a (large?) town in a valley and more hills beyond that, maybe topped with moorland. I'm thinking Pennines.


----------



## lazybloke (24 Apr 2022)

robjh said:


> Do we not have some dry stone wall and local building stone experts on here who could help?
> Also, we're on high ground here, looking over a (large?) town in a valley and more hills beyond that, maybe topped with moorland. I'm thinking Pennines.


Pennines.... I'm unsure exactly how far south they extend, but based on a Pennine Way map: no, this is not the Pennines!

Yes, it's taken near a hill top, although the air here didn't seem any thinner than when I cycle my more usual hills. 

Lots of towns and villages in sight. If I was to go to the opposite side of the hill the view would be more rural.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2022)

I am spending too long on this so I will donate my ideas! 

I reckon it is in the Derbyshire Dales somewhere W or SW of Sheffield-Chesterfield?


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Apr 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Pennines.... I'm unsure exactly how far south they extend, but based on a Pennine Way map: no, this is not the Pennines!
> ...



There's an awful lot of Peak District south of Edale; that being the southern end of the Pennine Way, but since no one has said _ that looks like the peak district to me_ ...I'm gonna guess it's south of that. But not too far south, otherwise @lazybloke wouldn't have had to check how far south the Pennines extended. Could be a bit east around Chesterfield way. If it was the other way around Macclesfield, I reckon Guy would have had a clue


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am spending too long on this so I will donate my ideas!
> 
> I reckon it is in the Derbyshire Dales somewhere W or SW of Sheffield-Chesterfield?



great minds think alike, which means we're both probably completely wrong!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2022)

The Roaches in the Peak District are considered the southern end of the Pennines. Thus just a little north of Leek.


----------



## lazybloke (24 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am spending too long on this so I will donate my ideas!
> 
> I reckon it is in the Derbyshire Dales somewhere W or SW of Sheffield-Chesterfield?


Wrong direction, more south



Ming the Merciless said:


> The Roaches in the Peak District are considered the southern end of the Pennines. Thus just a little north of Leek.



Ta, Ming. Not relevant unfortunately.

Did anyone pause to consider the 'blinkered' comment? You're all missing information that isn't on this thread. But when? Look again at the photo to work that out.

That'll pinpoint the area to within a 5 mile radius.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2022)

I spotted the name 'notmiami' but hadn't worked out what it means!


----------



## lazybloke (24 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I spotted the name 'notmiami' but hadn't worked out what it means!



The filename is not a clue!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2022)

lazybloke said:


> The filename is not a clue!



Ah!

I'm assuming that "_The filename is not a clue!_" is _also _not a clue!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2022)

Blinkered - blind…


----------



## lazybloke (24 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ah!
> 
> I'm assuming that "_The filename is not a clue!_" is _also _not a clue!



Just don't want you chasing a clue that doesn't exist. Can imagine you trying to work out CSI references or summat!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Just don't want you chasing a clue that doesn't exist. Can imagine you trying to work out CSI references or summat!



I was just thinking how sneaky it would be to give a clue saying that something else was NOT a clue! 

I reckon if somebody else spots this before me it will be less than 1 km from somewhere that I have looked at. Still, I am getting to look at some very nice scenery and as a result may go for a holiday there one day.


----------



## lazybloke (25 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was just thinking how sneaky it would be to give a clue saying that something else was NOT a clue!
> 
> I reckon if somebody else spots this before me it will be less than 1 km from somewhere that I have looked at. Still, I am getting to look at some very nice scenery and as a result may go for a holiday there one day.



I'm certainly planning a return visit to the area, Colin.
Seemed a good base forexploring the area. Lots of lovely quiet lanes for cycling.

Could pop down the hill to the steam railway.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Could pop down the hill to the steam railway.



I think I was checking round there! I will check again when back on my laptop if nobody beats me to it.


----------



## Buck (25 Apr 2022)

Thers a Churnet Valley steam railway just south of Leek and not far away is Winkhill

Alternativley, there is Apedale Valley railway near Madeley (tenuous link but old Richard is blinkered in his views and there may be something about this on another thread?)


----------



## lazybloke (25 Apr 2022)

Buck said:


> Thers a Churnet Valley steam railway just south of Leek and not far away is Winkhill
> 
> Alternativley, there is Apedale Valley railway near Madeley (tenuous link but old Richard is blinkered in his views and there may be something about this on another thread?)


Nope, pause to review the location clues - you're too far west.

I'll give obvious clues today so this can finally be found.


----------



## lazybloke (25 Apr 2022)

Clue 2 : Ecclesbourne Valley Railway passes close by (within 2 miles)


----------



## Aravis (25 Apr 2022)

Well I can find this OK but I can't answer the actual question. I'd found what "blinkered" was referring to and was hunting in this area before the heavy hints started. But I still can't find the buildings, nor for that matter any clear views of the more heavily populated areas in the vicinity:







Perhaps I'll go and buy a bike.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2022)

Aravis said:


> I still can't find the buildings, nor for that matter any clear views of the more heavily populated areas in the vicinity:



That's because 'over the hill' was quite a long way over the hill! 






I will yield to @Aravis on this because I hadn't spotted it without his help.

What _IS_ the connection to '_blinkered_'?

PS It _IS_ less than 1 km from some of the roads that I looked at!


----------



## lazybloke (25 Apr 2022)

Updated for legibility.

Thank god for that... painful.
Well done @ColinJ . Close, @avaris but no cigar, sorry if the 2nd picture misled you. I could have been more explicit that it wasn't taken from the same spot. Maybe i'll leave it to the regulars next time!


"Blinkered" was only supposed to indicate that the photo wasn't the only source of information. It's not uncommon for sleuths on this thread to find clues from other threads, no?
My recent Carsington Water photo posted earlier this month would have got you within a few miles of the location.

Robjh mentioned a large town in the valley (ie to the east). More like a small town and some villages I thought (unless Nottingham was lurking in sight somewhere.)



Oh, and "*pause *to consider the .. clues" would be useful only if you were searching on a service like Google maps, which shows "Paws Cattery" about 10 yards away from where I was stood!

The next clue would have been to hint at what's on the top of the hill.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Yes, it's taken near a hill top, although the air here didn't seem any thinner than when I cycle my more usual hills.


I got that it was at about the same elevation as Leith Hill - ~270 m.



lazybloke said:


> Well done @ColinJ . Close, @avaris but no cigar.


I will donate the cigar to @Aravis though!


----------



## lazybloke (25 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I got that it was at about the same elevation as Leith Hill - ~270 m.
> 
> 
> I will donate the cigar to @Aravis though!



Quite, there was mention of moorland. Thought it useful to give a hint about how high I was.


----------



## Aravis (25 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I will donate the cigar to @Aravis though!


Does this mean you're happy for me to post the next one? I can do so...

I went (virtually) past the cattery many times, but I think I was fixated on finding something that looked more uninhabited, so I kept looking past it. I had, however, correctly interpreted the "blinkered" clue, which meant I'd found the correct railway before it was named. And the "other direction" picture looked very much like a view I'd already seen!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2022)

Aravis said:


> Does this mean you're happy for me to post the next one? I can do so...



Yes - go ahead! I don't have any roads in mind at the moment so that will give me time to think up my next one for another time.

I don't get about as much as you and many other riders so my 'catchment areas' are smaller.


----------



## Aravis (25 Apr 2022)

OK then. This may benefit from a clue, SO:

6649
7737
8802
9022






What's my name?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Apr 2022)

I’d guess as incomplete grid references. If so, easy on pc, not so much on tablet.


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Apr 2022)

Aravis said:


> OK then. This may benefit from a clue, so:
> 
> 6649
> 7737
> ...



And the three digits on the back?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2022)

I tell you what, if it isn't to do with Grid references I have just found a REALLY spooky coincidence!!! 

I was thinking of this "_What's my name!_"... (Muhammed Ali angry about being called 'Cassius Clay' by his opponent)



I took some of the numbers as a grid reference (7737 and 8802) and ended up here...








I can't find the road though!


----------



## Buck (25 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I tell you what, if it isn't to do with Grid references I have just found a REALLY spooky coincidence!!!



Its your credit card number ? 😲


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I tell you what, if it isn't to do with Grid references I have just found a REALLY spooky coincidence!!!
> 
> I was thinking of this "_What's my name!_"... (Muhammed Ali angry about being called 'Cassius Clay' by his opponent)
> 
> ...




What two letter prefix did you opt for?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> What two letter prefix did you opt for?



ST


----------



## Venod (25 Apr 2022)

SO is a good bet, the first one brings up stone house there is a Stonehouse South of Gloucester, but all this is a guess and I don't really understand the clue.


----------



## Aravis (25 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> SO is a good bet, the first one brings up stone house there is a Stonehouse South of Gloucester, but all this is a guess and I don't really understand the clue.


There was more to the clue than just the numbers...


----------



## Buck (25 Apr 2022)

I was thinking the letters OK but as is my norm I may be far off the mark! (Or in the North Sea!)


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Apr 2022)

The numbers are in my old school Log table book.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Apr 2022)

I though maybe Trig points, but of those 4 number 2 are in Campbeltown, but one in cambridgeshire and one in wales?


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Apr 2022)

It's _obvious_ isn't it? We just need to look in the Online Encyclopedia of Integer Sequences. https://oeis.org/ Duuuh! 

Goes to OEIS. Comes back not so smug after finding nothing.


----------



## Aravis (26 Apr 2022)

I'm wondering if those who've cracked it are keeping quiet. Seriously it's not difficult and some of you are clearly almost there.

I've made a little edit to the picture post...


----------



## T4tomo (26 Apr 2022)

Aravis said:


> I'm wondering if those who've cracked it are keeping quiet. Seriously it's not difficult and some of you are clearly almost there.
> 
> I've made a little edit to the picture post...







not a very tight search area though?


----------



## T4tomo (26 Apr 2022)

https://www.google.com/maps/@51.932...yQNMX43M-Yvgw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i41bingo

GOLDEN VAlley

The best clue_ wasn't_ on this thread


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/@51.932...yQNMX43M-Yvgw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i41bingo
> 
> GOLDEN VAlley
> 
> ...



Well done, I looked up that road earlier. It was the "Your Ride today" pic.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-2026#post-6694278




Edit: I clicked passed in the other direction, it looked in such a bit state. Well done for finding it.


----------



## Aravis (26 Apr 2022)

Yep, well done @T4tomo. I was going to use a pic from about a mile further on which doesn't resemble one posted earlier. It has a vaguely recognisable hill, but no distinctive buildings nor the distant Cotswolds. Maybe I bottled it:






As well as the five Golden Valleys already referenced, there are at least two more, including the famous Herefordshire one, within a day's ride of here, and probably many more around the country.

Over to you @T4tomo


----------



## T4tomo (26 Apr 2022)

Aravis said:


> As well as the five Golden Valleys already referenced, there are at least two more, including the famous Herefordshire one, within a day's ride of here, and probably many more around the country.



ah that makes more sense now, although golden valley didn't show up on the place tracked down the grid refs on. I assume it was maybe point on a ride you'd passed through and then found your ride today...


----------



## T4tomo (26 Apr 2022)

Name that road


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Apr 2022)

The two letters and numbers could of course refer to what’s on that telegraph pole. Maybe there is a website you can type it in to find the telegraph pole.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Name that road
> View attachment 641905



Is this part of the Hemel Hillbuster you rode on Sunday?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Is this part of the Hemel Hillbuster you rode on Sunday?



I think you need to check, find it, and then post "_Aha - it is [*HERE*] on the Hemel Hillbuster that you rode on Sunday_"!

(Otherwise this reduces to a game of 20 questions... )


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Apr 2022)

Hemel Hillbuster? Looks more like the Flamstead Flatbuster to me.



ColinJ said:


> (Otherwise this reduces to a game of 20 questions... )


Is it north or south of Birmingham? 
Is the first letter of the road in the first or second half of the alphabet?


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Apr 2022)

National Speed limit sign just by that van so it's gonna be on the outskirts of a town or village; and that gatehouse with the postbox in the wall could be leading to a sizable dwelling


----------



## T4tomo (26 Apr 2022)

Has there ever been a black dog walked on the road past the white house?


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Apr 2022)

yes!


----------



## T4tomo (27 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> yes!



I thought that was a "yes! I've found it " and a link was going to be added, but clearly not.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Apr 2022)

No!


----------



## T4tomo (27 Apr 2022)

Well you seem to be heading in the right direction. Had I posted the original view I was going to, from a bit further up the road, it would have gone by now, google image search or not.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I thought that was a "yes! I've found it " and a link was going to be added, but clearly not.



no... sorry, it was a _yes, there has been a black dog walked on the road past the white house_ ...not that I've been to Washington, but i imagine at some point it must've happened. 

as for the location of the road; other than edge of town/village and near a big house, i've no idea


----------



## T4tomo (27 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> no... sorry, it was a _yes, there has been a black dog walked on the road past the white house_ ...not that I've been to Washington, but i imagine at some point it must've happened.
> 
> as for the location of the road; other than edge of town/village and near a big house, i've no idea



but there some good clues both in the picture (some of which you have spotted) and in subsequent "chat"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Apr 2022)

Is it on the national byway?


----------



## T4tomo (27 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Is it on the national byway?



I have no idea - goes off for quick google - doesn't that cover 3200 miles - not sure that helps even if I knew the answer or not.

Monty is correct about a sizeable dwelling, that is one of the entrances to it, its a 6 mile trip around it on public roads.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I have no idea - goes off for quick google - doesn't that cover 3200 miles - not sure that helps even if I knew the answer or not.
> 
> Monty is correct about a sizeable dwelling, that is one of the entrances to it, its a 6 mile trip around it on public roads.



It’s shown on maps and there fire might be another clue for narrowing it down.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s shown on maps and there fire might be another clue for narrowing it down.



No fire, but if you can find a pitchfork, you're getting close....


----------



## Alex321 (27 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> No fire, but if you can find a pitchfork, you're getting close....



For me, that clue indicates West Country. Between Lyme Regis & Sedgemoor, or from there towards Keynsham.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2022)

Got it - _*Missenden Rd*_ - back end of Chequers!







It was the first area I looked at yesterday, but I only looked at the main entrance.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Apr 2022)

Well done @ColinJ 
The pitchfork is the main drive in Chequers grounds..




Surprised it took so long when @GuyBoden correctly guessed it could be something on the Hemel Hillbuster route, which indeed it was.
The shot of the main gates failed the google lens test! the curious might have wondered why there were no parking cones up too, assume the google car went thru when a gathering/ meeting was on down there.





I didn't need to resort to a give away clue of something on the the lines of you May get there by Boris bike.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Apr 2022)

Well done Colin. I did have a gander around the Hillbuster route but in retrospect, clearly not all of it!
Still no idea what the black dog/white house clue was all about though, unless it's just a vague reference to the black/white checker board?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Well done @ColinJ
> The pitchfork is the main drive in Chequers grounds..
> View attachment 642133
> 
> ...


Now that I would have recognised. Used to do a mtn bike bluebell route that used that bit of road before diving back into the woods.


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Apr 2022)

Is the black dog reference an allusion to Churchill's characterisation of his depression, or more literal?


----------



## T4tomo (28 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Still no idea what the black dog/white house clue was all about though





Sea of vapours said:


> Is the black dog reference an allusion to Churchill's characterisation of his depression, or more literal?



No I was simply being irreverent and continuing the 20 questions theme that had developed, the white house I was referring to was the one in the picture


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2022)

Here is my next one. I have included enough in the picture for it to be instant recognition for those in the know, or relatively easy to find for those who aren't. Fastest finger first...






_Name That Road!_


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Apr 2022)

Is that a mast that has been angled by distortion up in the top right. Or yet another gigantic giraffe?


----------



## robjh (28 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is that a mast that has been angled by distortion up in the top right. Or yet another gigantic giraffe?
> View attachment 642211



Tornado? That would be quite rare.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is that a mast that has been angled by distortion up in the top right.



Yes. A clue carefully included in the picture, but at that scale/angle, the Streetview camera picture was giving a fish-eye lens effect. The mast _IS _vertical!


----------



## Buck (28 Apr 2022)

That's Emley Mast and I would say Digley Reservoir
edit: Here it is Fieldhead Lane - just down t'hill from me






*https://goo.gl/maps/995vHmjrnM86ZHb9A*


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2022)

Ha ha - you saved me giving my clue...

"_I was sure that someone would get it quickly - I'd have bet a Buck on it!_" 

(With reference to _*this post*_.)

Over to you...


----------



## Buck (28 Apr 2022)

It's amazing when you instantly recognise somewhere and that clue would most likely have given he game away.

No doubt mine will not last too long either! Give me 5!


----------



## Buck (28 Apr 2022)

Here is my offering. This is a google screen grab but I have ridden this road so, name it!


----------



## Buck (29 Apr 2022)

Just a heads up that I won’t be back on until tomorrow. 

Look closely and you will see a clue. 

Another little hint tomorrow if nobody has moved on this.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2022)

Several of the objects I was staring at turned out to be dust on my laptop screen!


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Apr 2022)

Buck said:


> Just a heads up that I won’t be back on until tomorrow.
> 
> Look closely and you will see a clue.
> 
> Another little hint tomorrow if nobody has moved on this.



Is that a mahoosive distant radio mast on the RH side?


----------



## Buck (30 Apr 2022)

It is a large one yes!


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Apr 2022)

Buck said:


> It is a large one yes!



I'm guessing that your local one is Holme Moss and judging by the image it's no more than a couple of miles away... but having scooted all round Holme moss, I'm thinking the one in the image is not Holme Moss


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm guessing that your local one is Holme Moss and judging by the image it's no more than a couple of miles away... but having scooted all round Holme moss, I'm thinking the one in the image is not Holme Moss



It is almost certainly Emley Moor mast again!


----------



## Buck (30 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It is almost certainly Emley Moor mast again!



Correct! So that narrows down the area somewhat. Now to find the road.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2022)

It is tricky! I am definitely within a few kms of the road but I haven't spotted it yet.

Meanwhile... here's a close-up of the main mast that I took on a ride over 10 years ago. I must ride over there again some time soon.






It doesn't look it, but that tower is over 1,000 ft (330 m) high.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Apr 2022)

I think it's Linfit Lane, you can see the mast on this grab, but I can't find the exact spot


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I think it's Linfit Lane, you can see the mast on this grab, but I can't find the exact spot
> 
> View attachment 642465



That road isn't minor enough, and I also reckon it is too close to the mast?

I have been doing some research... There is currently a temporary second mast which was erected in 2018 but older Streetview pictures will not show that. OTOH, Buck's SV picture may have had the second mast which was clipped off the side of the image.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Apr 2022)

I've been instantly discounting every road with markings on as Buck's road is just a lane


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2022)

This is tricky! 

It has to be somewhere not built up, further than (say) 3 kms from Emley Moor and less than (say) 8? I reckon at 200-300 m elevation, most likely 200-250. It is just a case of going through all the little lanes pointing approximately 1.5 kms to the side of the mast (using the 300 m mast for scale).


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2022)

Oh, in a wooded area and without any bigger hills in between the viewpoint and the mast! With a road, farm entrance, (whatever) off to the right.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2022)

I'm taking a break from _Lovely Yorkshire Hilly Lane Watch_! I'll check back in later to see if anybody has found it, and if not I will have another try.

PS I must stop trying to do this on my phone - I didn't even spot the mast until it was pointed out!


----------



## Buck (30 Apr 2022)

@roubaixtuesday - good guess but not right.


----------



## Buck (30 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It is tricky! I am definitely within a few kms of the road but I haven't spotted it yet.
> 
> Meanwhile... here's a close-up of the main mast that I took on a ride over 10 years ago. I must ride over there again some time soon.
> 
> ...



And it’s a grade II listed building!


----------



## Buck (30 Apr 2022)

The photo is a little tight but purposely had the mast showing to the north and at times I certainly like cycling away from the main roads.


----------



## Aravis (30 Apr 2022)

Gunthwaite Lane:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.5...4!1sTarrE3Fap6dNflU92G6B3A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656







As so often, it's the tree you see first!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Apr 2022)

Aravis said:


> Gunthwaite Lane:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.5...4!1sTarrE3Fap6dNflU92G6B3A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> ...



Ha I’d worked out it was roughly 6 miles from the mast and was currently a mile away from this lane.


----------



## Buck (30 Apr 2022)

Aravis said:


> Gunthwaite Lane:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.5...4!1sTarrE3Fap6dNflU92G6B3A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> ...



Excellent work. I was worried I had chosen something a little too obscure. 

My next clue was linked to Denby. 

The pull up to Gunthwaite Hall at the end of a long ride feels as though it goes on forever and just before this photo the lane is nicknamed cow shoot alley as it’s part of the farm which is attached to Gunthwaite Hall

Little fact : the cruck barn on the farm was built in the mid 1500s and covers half an acre. 


Anyways, over to you @Aravis


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ha I’d worked out it was roughly 6 miles from the mast and was currently a mile away from this lane.


I was working my way out but had only got as far as a 5 km radius.

Just looking back at my deductions...

_It is just a case of going through all the little lanes pointing approximately 1.5 kms to the side of the mast (using the 300 m mast for scale)._[Correct - the lane points to about 1.5 km west of Emley moor]
_I reckon at 200-300 m elevation, most likely 200-250._ [Near enough - 199 m]
_It has to be somewhere not built up..._ [Evidently]
... _further than (say) 3 kms from Emley Moor and less than (say) 8?_ [Yes - actually, 6.5 km]
... _in a wooded area..._ [On one side, yes]
... _without any bigger hills in between the viewpoint and the mast_. [Yes... see profile below] 





_With a road, farm entrance, (whatever) off to the right_. [Evidently]
Well done (again), @Aravis!


----------



## Buck (30 Apr 2022)

Good work in all of that Colin. 
The Detective work was paying off


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Apr 2022)

Nearest i got was Denby dale but figured any further south would be too far away. Well found @Aravis


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Nearest i got was Denby dale but figured any further south would be too far away.[/USER]



That's pretty much what I was thinking, which is why I was starting close and working my way out.


----------



## Aravis (30 Apr 2022)

Sorry I'd completely forgotten about this. Engrossed in sexaginta-quattuordle.

This is the next one. The maps are unclear on whether this section has a name, so identify the road it will haver to be:


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2022)

Aravis said:


> Sorry I'd completely forgotten about this. Engrossed in sexaginta-quattuordle.



Aargh - I thought you were joking, but now _*I am engrossed in it too*_!


----------



## GuyBoden (1 May 2022)

It will probably be somewhere near Gloucester.


----------



## Aravis (1 May 2022)

Another view of the same spot:


----------



## MontyVeda (1 May 2022)

I think i've found the hills but can't find the road... I'm looking east of the Malverns around Wellend


----------



## MontyVeda (1 May 2022)

Think I've nailed it!

Castlemorton Common, right about here?





Wasn't there a free festival there back in the 80s?


----------



## GuyBoden (1 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Think I've nailed it!
> 
> Castlemorton Common, right about here?
> View attachment 642602
> ...



Well done, talking of free festivals, were you at Deeply Vale 1978 or was it at Pickup bank.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 May 2022)

I was at junior school in '78 so my only festival at that time was the harvest one


----------



## Aravis (1 May 2022)

Well done @MontyVeda. My picture was taken in March this year. Remarkably little change other than the brambles extending themselves a bit.

Over to you.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 May 2022)

Aravis said:


> Well done @MontyVeda. My picture was taken in March this year. Remarkably little change other than the brambles extending themselves a bit.
> 
> Over to you.



Thank you. First photo had me looking around the New Forest, then Guy reminded me that you live in Gloucestershire and i found myself briefly scooting around Crickley Hill but that looked too hilly, then the second photo took me back there until I thought it looked a bit Malverny and by a total fluke, initially dropped into street view at Hancock's Lane, a couple of hundred yards away from the actual location 

Talking of hills... this was one of those memorable climbs





name that road!


----------



## MontyVeda (1 May 2022)

no takers yet?

A close look at that dry stone wall with give you hint as to which county it's in... and i know for a fact that a number of CC members have been up it.


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2022)

I can't find a name for the road itself, but it is at *High Brow Edge*, on the Bay Way route.






When I rode the Bay Way with a friend, we extended the route up the side of Coniston Water to Hawkshead and then back down the side of Windermere. As a result, we missed that climb, coming to the top of that hill instead via Backbarrow and Brow Edge.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 May 2022)

Well done @ColinJ. I remember you saying you'd avoided it when i posted my last road on the Bay Cycle Way route. I think it's unofficial name is just a string of expletives followed by 'hill'.

Back to you


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Well done @ColinJ. I remember you saying you'd avoided it when i posted my last road on the Bay Cycle Way route. I think it's unofficial name is just a string of expletives followed by 'hill'.
> 
> Back to you



It wasn't so much avoiding it as much as coming at the summit from a different direction. The Brow Edge climb is also steep! 

I have another one ready. Give me an hour to get to my laptop to save me fiddling about on my phone...


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I can't find a name for the road itself, but it is at *High Brow Edge*, on the Bay Way route.
> 
> View attachment 642738
> 
> ...



Tut. Typical of this élitist thread to have a High Brow answer.


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2022)

Sorry for the delay. A friend called round and distracted me...

Following my successful answer to the previous road, here is the next one...






I can't find a name for it, so... _Identify That Road_!


----------



## MontyVeda (2 May 2022)

The leaves haven't been swept up so it's not going to be somewhere posh like Yorkshire... so I'm guessing this side of Todd, and the camera is pointing in a southish direction.


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> The leaves haven't been swept up so it's not going to be somewhere posh like Yorkshire... so I'm guessing this side of Todd, and the camera is pointing in a southish direction.


The _eyes _have it!


----------



## GuyBoden (3 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The _eyes _have it!



It's usually spelt "the ayes have it", so I'm thinking that the NTR probably has something to do with _eyes or oculus uterque._


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> It's usually spelt "the ayes have it", so I'm thinking that the NTR probably has something to do with _eyes or oculus uterque._



It was a response to Monty's (incorrect) assessment of the direction that the camera was pointing in. The eyes in that emoji pretty much indicate the direction of the entire stretch of road, rather than that particular bend. (Looking at a map with North to the top.)


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

To move this along... I gave you all a huge clue.

Hint: I am _not _talking about the eyes!


----------



## T4tomo (3 May 2022)

doing a zoom, is that a huge white ?spherical structure hiding behind the trees?


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 642952
> 
> 
> doing a zoom, is that a huge white ?spherical structure hiding behind the trees?



It is probably a huge white...




... _cloud_! 

I have already provided _THE _clue!


----------



## MontyVeda (3 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> Following my successful answer to the previous road, here is the next one...
> ...



This struck me as an odd thing to say, so taking it literally I've been up and down the roads which are very close to my last road. I've also been to Devon, and all over your neck of the woods... which demonstrates that I'm quite confident I've got the general area sussed


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> This struck me as an odd thing to say, so taking it literally I've been up and down the roads which are very close to my last road.



You are on the right track, but not taking it quite literally enough!


----------



## T4tomo (3 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> When I rode the Bay Way with a friend, we extended the route up the side of Coniston Water to Hawkshead and then back down the side of Windermere. As a result, we missed that climb, coming to the top of that hill instead via Backbarrow and Brow Edge.


i suspect the answer is there somewhere but i haven't time to trawl...

on a road heading roughly "" north


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

Don't forget the eyes clue!


----------



## MontyVeda (3 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> You are on the right track, but not taking it quite literally enough!



I must be missing something because I started on 'the very next lane', that being the route up from Backbarrow that meets my lane further up. Then Hazelrig Lane, Seatle Lane, Back Lane... like i say, I must be missing something, and I'm supposed to be sweeping my mother's drive today!


----------



## T4tomo (3 May 2022)

the lane has no name and crosses a bit of stream / beck etc


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I must be missing something because I started on 'the very next lane', that being the route up from Backbarrow that meets my lane further up. Then Hazelrig Lane, Seatle Lane, Back Lane... like i say, I must be missing something, and I'm supposed to be sweeping my mother's drive today!



The post that you should be taking very literally is _NOT _the post with my picture of the road...


----------



## Buck (3 May 2022)

@ColinJ I understand your clue 👍🏻

Can I ask is the image your photo or Google street view as I’m just trying a match (or three!)


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

Buck said:


> @ColinJ I understand your clue 👍🏻
> 
> Can I ask is the image your photo or Google street view as I’m just trying a match (or three!)



It is from Streetview.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> on a road heading roughly "" north



Maybe the eyes are looking NNE. Think NE!


----------



## GuyBoden (3 May 2022)

The road at the east side of Coniston water.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> The road at the east side of Coniston water.



Don't guess... _show_!


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 May 2022)

Shown, I believe.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

At last - yes! 



ColinJ said:


> When I rode the Bay Way with a friend, we extended the route up the side of Coniston Water to Hawkshead and then back down the side of Windermere. As a result, we missed that climb, coming to the top of that hill instead via Backbarrow and Brow Edge.





ColinJ said:


> Following my successful answer to the previous road



This road can be found by following [the route described in] my successful answer to the previous road.


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> At last - yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll post a new one in the morning as I haven't given a location any thought as yet.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 May 2022)

drat & darn and double drat & darn  Well done SoV


----------



## Venod (4 May 2022)

Point of order, the name of the thread is name that road which @GuyBoden did, I realise he may have been guessing, but are the rules now, name that road, with a picture as well ?


----------



## Alex321 (4 May 2022)

Venod said:


> Point of order, the name of the thread is name that road which @GuyBoden did, I realise he may have been guessing, but are the rules now, name that road, with a picture as well ?



You are expected to identify the actual place on the road, which generally does mean a picture, yes.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 May 2022)

Venod said:


> Point of order, the name of the thread is name that road which @GuyBoden did, I realise he may have been guessing, but are the rules now, name that road, with a picture as well ?



most of my 'wins' in this game have been guesses, but backed up with a screenshot of the actual spot. There's an awful lot of road on the east side of Coniston so the correct answer needs to be more specific


----------



## GuyBoden (4 May 2022)

Over to you @Sea of vapours


----------



## MontyVeda (4 May 2022)

Exhibit A, your Honour, clearly shows the road 'on the east side of Coniston' highlighted.






...and demonstrates that there is in fact more than one road on the east side of said Lake


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 May 2022)

I don't think I've ever been along that Coniston road but, having now 'driven' the entire length of it on Streetview, it's really well worth a visit. 

And now for something considerably less leafy. 

Name that road!


----------



## MontyVeda (4 May 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> I don't think I've ever been along that Coniston road ...



That makes a change. Your usual comment is "I literally went down that road an hour/day/week ago" 


As for your road... I have a couple of ideas


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> That makes a change. You usual comment is "I literally went down that road and hour/day/week ago"


That has certainly been true at least twice, and possibly three times. As to the new one: I'm not sure whether it's easy or difficult.


----------



## Buck (4 May 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> I don't think I've ever been along that Coniston road but, having now 'driven' the entire length of it on Streetview, it's really well worth a visit.
> 
> And now for something considerably less leafy.
> 
> ...



Not sure but I think it’s east of Coniston water? 😁

That stone on the left may be a clue?


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 May 2022)

About half the UK is east of Coniston Water so I'm not answering that - at least not yet - as it's too much of a '20 questions' type approach. The stone on the left is certainly a clue in that the very same stone appears on the Streetview image I cropped for this location ....


----------



## MontyVeda (4 May 2022)

Buck said:


> ...
> That stone on the left may be a clue?



I was wondering if it was a milestone, albeit a new trendy rustic one. It was the distant hill just peeking in on the left that i found familiar, but i can't find it. I have however been looking at some lovely lanes around Eldrof, Lawkland and Keasden, which means i really must get the train up to Settle and have a meandering ride back the Lancaster this summer


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 May 2022)

Hmm..... I cannot tell, looking on Streetview, whether there in an inscription, or indeed any marking, on that stone. I suspect that it may well be pretty old, but I don't know that either. It certainly /could/ be a milestone, but all of this is speculation.


----------



## lazybloke (4 May 2022)

Odd for a milestone to be blank, and the wrong side of a fence. Presumably some other kind of <something>.


----------



## T4tomo (4 May 2022)

The fence may have arrived after the stone. I thinking it could be a boundary stone, but given boundaries change frequently that probably doesn't help locate it.





this could be an escarpment or cliff or man-made spoil heap of some sort. its the sort of thing you'd remember if you'd ridden past it, which I haven't


----------



## GuyBoden (4 May 2022)

Buck said:


> Not sure but I think it’s east of Coniston water? 😁



To be accurate I posted "The road at the east side of Coniston water" after looking at a paper map.

Sharing information is a good thing, just ask any Russian spy.


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2022)

Venod said:


> Point of order, the name of the thread is name that road which @GuyBoden did, I realise he may have been guessing, but are the rules now, name that road, with a picture as well ?



Guy suggested "the road at the east side of Coniston Water". My road was actually an interesting lane branching east from that road, so in fact he had NOT chosen the right road! 

You make a good point though. I will get a mod to update the rules in the first post. How about these? 

Clarified rules:

Selecting a road: The road must be a public road in the UK which has been visited by a Street View car, even if the photo posted by you was one of your own. If the SV picture at that location differs a lot from a personal picture, explain the differences so that we stand a reasonable chance of finding out where it was taken. If you post a SV picture, remember to crop out or obliterate anything which gives us too much information. Signs, labels, compass etc. 
Identifying the road: If it has a name, tell us what it is. Either way, show us a screenshot from Street View of the exact location to prove that you are not just guessing. Also add a SV link to the correct location so we can go and take a look for ourselves.


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> I don't think I've ever been along that Coniston road but, having now 'driven' the entire length of it on Streetview, it's really well worth a visit.



For those who like cafe stops... We stopped at somewhere nice half way along the east side road. When I am back on my laptop I will update this with more details...


----------



## MontyVeda (4 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Identifying the road: If it has a name, tell us what it is. Either way, show us a screenshot from Street View of the exact location to prove that you are not just guessing. Also add a SV link to the correct location so we can go and take a look for ourselves.



Personally I reckon just a link to the actual location on street view should suffice. Especially if someone's playing on a phone when cropping and uploading images can be a faff.

Taking SoV's latest 'win' as an example, it's doubtless that he's found the right place on the road just by clicking his link.


Sea of vapours said:


> Shown, I believe.
> ...


Just my two penneth worth.


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 May 2022)

For me, the critical thing is the precise location reference and the image is a nice to have. Sometimes, I'm intrigued as to where something turns out to be as distinct from someone having found it, so the single thing I want is the ability to find the location on whatever form of map I think is most applicable. Streetview links are certainly easiest in many respects, but personally I'd be happy with an OS grid reference


----------



## MontyVeda (4 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ...
> View attachment 643095
> 
> this could be an escarpment or cliff or man-made spoil heap of some sort. its the sort of thing you'd remember if you'd ridden past it, which I haven't


I was thinking exposed limestone like we see on the fells flanking Ingleborough, Whernside, Whitbarrow Scar, Farlton Knott or Asby Scar... all well within SoVs riding range.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Guy suggested "the road at the east side of Coniston Water". My road was actually an interesting lane branching east from that road, so in fact he had NOT chosen the right road!
> 
> You make a good point though. I will get a mod to update the rules in the first post. How about these?
> 
> ...



I think these new rules should stop anyone who can't be bothered to get on their laptop and look at Google Maps from posting.


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Personally I reckon just a link to the actual location on street view should suffice. Especially if someone's playing on a phone when cropping and uploading images can be a faff.


That's a good point. I don't like fiddling about on the phone too much. Yes, just a link would be fine.



GuyBoden said:


> I think these new rules should stop anyone who can't be bothered to get on their laptop and look at Google Maps from posting.


If you have a smartphone, you can access SV/Google Maps from that. If you only have a 'dumb' phone, you wouldn't even be able to post a guess, would you?


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> For those who like cafe stops... We stopped at somewhere nice half way along the east side road. When I am back on my laptop I will update this with more details...



It was the _*Terrace Coffee House & Restaurant*_.

Here is the view from outside...






Now to look at SoV's latest road...


----------



## GuyBoden (4 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> If you have a smartphone, you can access SV/Google Maps from that. If you only have a 'dumb' phone, you wouldn't even be able to post a guess, would you?



A smartphone with a tiny screen isn't much use with Google Maps either, like my Huawei, only for basic browsing. My post was self deprecating.


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> A smartphone with a tiny screen isn't much use with Google Maps either, like my Huawei, only for basic browsing. My post was self deprecating.



I often use my phone to check new roads. I keep missing subtle clues on the small screen... _*such as the 1,000+ ft tall Emley Moor mast! *_


----------



## Aravis (5 May 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> And now for something considerably less leafy.



I remember that you've shown us pictures from Shetland before, and those islands are famously almost completely treeless, so you could be pointing us up there.

I also notice you've left a bit of the streetview date visible, which might've been deliberate; it looks like Oct 2014. None of the roads I've looked at so far in Shetland have images from that date, but a lot of them do look as though they could be from the same part of the world as the current picture. And the stone does hint at northern isles.

I suspect that SoV will shortly post "It's not Shetland".


----------



## T4tomo (5 May 2022)

Aravis said:


> I suspect that SoV will shortly post "It's not Shetland".



Its not shetland, its orkney
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@59.0...xaMg_iJnOcrhAtoAg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 May 2022)

Well done @T4tomo

That is the entrance to the Skara Brae neolithic site. If that's a milestone, or other marker contemporaneous with Skara Brae, it may be a few thousand years old, predating the fence by about five thousand years.

I was toying with whether to confirm that it's not Shetland And yes, the 2014 Streetview date was intended to suggest 'not Shetland'


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 May 2022)

Btw that's unlikely to be a milestone or boundary stone. I'm guessing it's just a handy bit of stone the farmer used as a fence support. I used to spend a lot of time hunting down milestones and that's way too thin. They tend to be very chunky pieces of stone. And if you ever find an uprooted one it's amazing how far under ground they go.


----------



## T4tomo (5 May 2022)

When SoV first posted I thought it looked a bit coastal, but also looked like high moorland and the corn field looking like something else sent me off in the wrong direction until Aravis mentioned Shetland, so I thought I'd look at Orkney and found some Oct 2014 views...

let me have a think for the next one..


----------



## T4tomo (5 May 2022)

#NTR

oops failed google lens test


----------



## T4tomo (5 May 2022)

try this instead #name that ford


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 May 2022)

Let the process of elimination begin. This is not Hawkswood lane crossing the Alder Bourne near Fulmer. Although it looks quite a bit like it.


----------



## T4tomo (5 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Let the process of elimination begin. This is not Hawkswood lane crossing the Alder Bourne near Fulmer. Although it looks quite a bit like it.



Correct!
.
.
.
.
.
.
its not


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2022)

Ooh, I can think of 4 that... 




... it isn't!


----------



## GuyBoden (5 May 2022)

Interesting, possibly Hert*Ford*shire.


----------



## T4tomo (5 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Interesting, possibly Hert*Ford*shire.



no.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Interesting, possibly Hert*Ford*shire.



Nope


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> no.



Must be Here*ford*shire then 

How many questions do we have left?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2022)

Is it Staf*ford*shire?


----------



## T4tomo (5 May 2022)

The county is mentioned on this link...


----------



## GuyBoden (5 May 2022)

Here's a map of possibly all of the fords in the country, you only need to click on correct ford on the map:

https://www.wetroads.co.uk/gmaps.htm


----------



## lazybloke (5 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Here's a map of possibly all of the fords in the country, you only need to click on correct ford on the map:
> 
> https://www.wetroads.co.uk/gmaps.htm



Expect that website's had more traffic than usual


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2022)

Is it Warwick*ford*shire?


----------



## T4tomo (5 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Here's a map of possibly all of the fords in the country, you only need to click on correct ford on the map:
> 
> https://www.wetroads.co.uk/gmaps.htm



is this a trap, have you got some tracking on it so you can tell which dot I've clicked or looked at?

I will confirm it is on that map, which whilst a needle in a haystack in itself, together with other information you may have gleaned so far, or future clues could be quite useful.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Here's a map of possibly all of the fords in the country, you only need to click on correct ford on the map:
> 
> https://www.wetroads.co.uk/gmaps.htm



That map is quite impressive. I thought of some obscure little fords that I know of, checked them, and they were all on the map.


----------



## T4tomo (5 May 2022)

# nurse to Ming's house


----------



## GuyBoden (5 May 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...4!1sb77CcqVxkHAeJDd8WIqkwA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

*Traitors Ford Lane*


----------



## T4tomo (5 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...4!1sb77CcqVxkHAeJDd8WIqkwA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> *Traitors Ford Lane*



well done, and I presume good stalking of other threads...

on the border of Oxfordshire and Warwick(noford)shire for @Ming the Merciless benefit.

It was apparently featured in 3 men and a little lady - who know eh?

and this little gem from the wetroads site...



> _Account sent in by Graham Nelson:_
> 'You might like to note that the Hook Norton parish council website has a cautionary tale of a local cyclist who whizzed through, thinking it a harmless splash, and is now in a wheelchair: apparently the surface underneath is, or can be, very slimy. I survived unscathed but I might have taken the side-ramp if I'd realised. Perhaps that is the treachery in the name.'


I slowed right down but rode though as did Nick, our respective OH's pushed bikes over the side ramp.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> well done, and I presume good stalking of other threads...
> 
> on the border of Oxfordshire and Warwick(noford)shire for @Ming the Merciless benefit.
> 
> ...



That's a cautionary tale indeed, I always get off my bike at nearby fords, yes, they are slimy, so slippy.

Here's a picture of the ford near my rides in Swettenham.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 May 2022)

Name that road


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> That map is quite impressive. I thought of some obscure little fords that I know of, checked them, and they were all on the map.



The ones that I looked for were too. The locations are not very accurate though... Example:


----------



## Venod (5 May 2022)

I seem to have lost the blue car.

A4212 Wales


----------



## GuyBoden (5 May 2022)

Over to you @Venod 

Well done, I thought it would be found quickly, but not that quick.


----------



## Venod (5 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Well done, I thought it would be found quickly, but not that quick



I remembered your Wales epic ride, I thought it looked Wales or Lakes, so a quick scan of OS with lakes with a prominent hill on the right brought me to it.

I rode past this very spot last Saturday.

Name that road.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> That's a cautionary tale indeed, I always get off my bike at nearby fords, yes, they are slimy, so slippy.
> 
> Here's a picture of the ford near my rides in Swettenham.
> View attachment 643274



My middle one did that in the exact same spot a few years back. Then his younger brother went into the back of him!

We didn't have a film crew with us though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> well done, and I presume good stalking of other threads...
> 
> on the border of Ox*ford*shire and Warwick(noford)shire for @Ming the Merciless benefit.
> 
> ...



Ha, knew it was fordshire


----------



## MontyVeda (6 May 2022)

Venod said:


> I remembered your Wales epic ride, I thought it looked Wales or Lakes, so a quick scan of OS with lakes with a prominent hill on the right brought me to it.
> 
> I rode past this very spot last Saturday.
> 
> ...



is that an NCR route sign at the top pf the signpost?

also looks like a touristy area; narrow lane but lots of pointers and a belt & braces approach to the no through road.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> is that an NCR route sign at the top pf the signpost?
> 
> also looks like a touristy area; narrow lane but lots of pointers and a belt & braces approach to the no through road.



One of the places on the sign seems to be two part with second part three letters. The stone and red tiles are distinctive. I’m sure we’ve had a road in this thread before with similar looking houses. I don’t think it’s the Cotswolds.


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> is that an NCR route sign at the top pf the signpost?


Apply _CSI ultrazoom_ to the picture and read it for yourself! 

(I just found _*THIS*_ web page which shows the kind of thing that actually _CAN_ be done.)


----------



## MontyVeda (6 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> One of the places on the sign seems to be two part with second part three letters. The stone and red tiles are distinctive. I’m sure we’ve had a road in this thread before with similar looking houses. I don’t think it’s the Cotswolds.



An awful lot of villages between the Dales and Moors have red tiled roofs. I've been scooting around the greater Harrogate area, following following the green dots on GG maps... not found it yet but it feels like the right kind of area.


----------



## T4tomo (6 May 2022)

yes it looks quite Yorkshire. venod i think is based SE of Leeds, but may not have ridden from home of course.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 May 2022)

I've been looking at a list of small villages with only a few houses around the Birkin area. No luck yet.


Edit: This is Yorkstone and it looks very similar to the stone in the NTR picture.


----------



## Mike_P (6 May 2022)

As a long time lurker to this thread pretty certain its not Greater Harrogate, looks more east to me and if it's a NCN sign NCN65 or one of those off it seems likely.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 May 2022)

I wonder if it’s on the trans Pennine trail ?


----------



## lazybloke (6 May 2022)

I noted the apparent NCN sign, tiles and stone , and immediately thought Vale of York.

Not too fussed about directions but the amount of glazing in the terraced cottages and porch probably say something about that.

The junction should be what IDs the spot. I've had a good look on the NCN map in my target area - a quick search last night, a more detailed search today... 
I reckon I'm not in the right area!


----------



## T4tomo (6 May 2022)

cowesby village

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.3...1lcf6TFTh_J-QFDbQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB






I was looking to close to Venods home patch initially


----------



## lazybloke (6 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 643356
> 
> 
> cowesby village
> ...



Good work! It was a trip to Pickhill in the early 1980s that made me think Vale of York. i was only 15 miles out :-(


----------



## Venod (6 May 2022)

Well done @T4tomo not far after passing this spot I went up here, which I was going to use but the Google car must not have fancied the climb.

https://veloviewer.com/segments/1811235

Over to you.


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 May 2022)

EDIT: Scratch the following. Veloviewer showed me a map in Scotland for some reason :-\ Weird.

Hmmmm...... I'm impressed by your attribution of 'not far' to a ride from near-ish Thirsk to near-ish Coldstream, @Venod ! 

A different Kepwick Bank perhaps ?!


----------



## T4tomo (6 May 2022)

just crack on if you solve it as I don't often check cc on weekends


----------



## Venod (6 May 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> EDIT: Scratch the following. Veloviewer showed me a map in Scotland for some reason :-\ Weird.
> 
> Hmmmm...... I'm impressed by your attribution of 'not far' to a ride from near-ish Thirsk to near-ish Coldstream, @Venod !
> 
> A different Kepwick Bank perhaps ?!



Strange the link takes me to Kepwick Bank that I went up not far from Cowesby.


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 May 2022)

Venod said:


> Strange the link takes me to Kepwick Bank that I went up not far from Cowesby.


It does for me too, but the map on Veloviewer shows a place not centred on the climb. I thought it centred the map when opening a segment link, but it seems it 'remembers' where it was last time Veloviewer was open. Nothing wrong with your link - entirely down to my ignorance of Veloviewer behaviour


----------



## MontyVeda (6 May 2022)

I wasn't far off but followed the wrong NCR and headed off toward Knayton and eventually Leeming Bar and just kept heading west until the roofs weren't red anymore


----------



## MontyVeda (6 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 643361
> 
> just crack on if you solve it as I don't often check cc on weekends



first question... is that a distant mast or a nearby twig?


----------



## GuyBoden (6 May 2022)

So, a mast that probably, uncertainly, but maybe could be near Hertfordshire.

We'll be using this mast site again.
https://tx.mb21.co.uk/mapsys/google/alltx.php


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 May 2022)

Looked like a junction near Peppard Green, but having checked it’s not that one.


----------



## Buck (6 May 2022)

@MontyVeda - I think it is a mast as well

Those last look like blue salt bins - not sure if that narrows it down?


----------



## MontyVeda (6 May 2022)

Buck said:


> @MontyVeda - I think it is a mast as well
> 
> Those last look like blue salt bins - not sure if that narrows it down?



salt bins are usually yellow up here... so it's probably darn sarf


----------



## Venod (6 May 2022)

I don't know what county the pic is in, but who knew salt bin maps were a thing, this ones for Hertfordshire.

https://webmaps.hertfordshire.gov.uk/highwayspublic/index.htm?layers=[12:0]


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 May 2022)

I don’t think it’s Hertfordshire


----------



## Venod (6 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I don’t think it’s Hertfordshire



Me neither, I was searching for Herefordshire and the Hertfordshire map appeared


----------



## T4tomo (7 May 2022)

It's not any .....fordshire, and it wasn't ridden from my current home.


----------



## Venod (7 May 2022)

Is it Bilsdale TV mast.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 May 2022)

Finding this NTR could take some time.................................

But, there could be a clue here:
https://ridewithgps.com/users/166525


----------



## T4tomo (7 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Finding this NTR could take some time.................................
> 
> But, there could be a clue here:
> https://ridewithgps.com/users/166525



Superstalker! It worked for Traitors Ford


----------



## T4tomo (9 May 2022)

Venod said:


> Is it Bilsdale TV mast.



No, but it does relay Bilsdale's transmission (if that's the correct technical term)


----------



## MontyVeda (9 May 2022)

That narrows it down a bit. Here's a map of Bilsdale's relay masts.


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> That narrows it down a bit. Here's a map of Bilsdale's relay masts.



and my avatar might suggest which side of Bilsdale to look....


----------



## GuyBoden (10 May 2022)

I've found plenty of green road grit bins, but not the correct road.


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I've found plenty of green road grit bins, but not the correct road.



there are probably less masts that green grit bins, you'd be better off looking for / around them than focussing on grit bin locations


----------



## MontyVeda (10 May 2022)

Third mast lucky, and only my second drop onto streetview...


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Third mast lucky, and only my second drop onto streetview...
> 
> View attachment 644078



Well done @MontyVeda. View of Limber Hill mast from an unnamed hill in Glaisdale, know locally as "Pennacks"

I'm surprised no-one had worked out / cyclechat stalked that I was born / brought up when this....


T4tomo said:


> It's not any .....fordshire, and it wasn't ridden from my current home.


....suggested it might have been a good idea to.

Years ago my brother in law went down it in a dumper truck whose brakes failed, he carried on straight over the grass verge opposite, which is fair old drop. Luckily not too badly hurt, could have been nasty though.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 May 2022)

Well done, @MontyVeda I'd looked at the Limber Hill mast, but obviously not carefully enough.


----------



## Venod (10 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I'm surprised no-one had worked out / cyclechat stalked that I was born / brought up when this....



I did, hence the Bilsdale suggestion.

Too busy trying to get this PC working correctly to search all the other masts. its driving me mad.


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2022)

Venod said:


> I did, hence the Bilsdale suggestion.
> 
> Too busy trying to get this PC working correctly to search all the other masts. its driving me mad.



I remember Limber Hill mast being built and everyone having to turn their aerials round to pick up Limber instead of Bilsdale and the revelation of suddenly having more than 2 channels!


----------



## MontyVeda (10 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ...
> I'm surprised no-one had worked out / cyclechat stalked that I was born / brought up when this....
> "...it wasn't ridden from my current home."
> ...suggested it might have been a good idea to.
> ...


I did, as did Venod...


Venod said:


> I did, hence the Bilsdale suggestion.
> 
> Too busy trying to get this PC working correctly to search all the other masts. its driving me mad.


...but I've also been too busy a; starting to build a new/old PC. b; finish building an electric bass. c; patching up the render on my mother's garage. d; painting said garage. d; going back to work after a busy week off.
I hoped the map of Bilsdale relay masts would point someone else in the right direction to save me looking... but no


----------



## GuyBoden (10 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I did, as did Venod...
> 
> ...but I've been too busy a; starting to build a new/old PC. b; finish building an electric bass. c; patching up the render on my mother's garage. d; painting said garage. d; going back to work after a busy week off.
> I hoped the map of Bilsdale relay masts would point someone else in the right direction to save me looking... but no



Honestly, I did look at Masts
I've started seeing Masts everwhere on the street
TV Advertisements become Masts
And roadworkers turn into Masts
I'm having visions of islands, heavily covered in Masts
Where villagers dance around Masts
And laugh through twisted mouths


----------



## MontyVeda (10 May 2022)

Next up...






Name that road!


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

_*Downeyfield Rd near Heysham*_.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 May 2022)

Well done Colin. Was it the two nuclear reactors that gave it away?


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Well done Colin. Was it the two nuclear reactors that gave it away?



I immediately went to that area because it is near to you, and it looks like that! 

TBH, I thought that the object on the far right looked a bit like a crane so I was thinking docks, but then considered pylons. I didn't get the chance to think much further because I found the road at about the 3rd or 4th s-bend that I looked at!

Ok, here is my next one. 







I reckon that this one will probably be identified quite quickly, but it gives you all a chance to check out some nice scenery for a while. I can't find a name for it, so, er... _*Locate That Road!*_


----------



## MontyVeda (10 May 2022)

Gotta be Scotland, shirley?

I know it's not _name that country_, just trying to narrow it down


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Gotta be Scotland, shirley?



Aye!


----------



## GuyBoden (11 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Gotta be Scotland, shirley?
> 
> I know it's not _name that country_, just trying to narrow it down



The only slight problem is that there are a lot of lochs in Scotland.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> The only slight problem is that there are a lot of lochs in Scotland.



true, but a lot don't have roads alongside, or have roads hugging the bank, and have heavily wooded banks... plus you can always cyber-stalk colin to find out where in Scotland he's been


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 May 2022)

Mull is generally a good starting point.


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2022)

You do find some odd things on Streetview...


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> You do find some odd things on Streetview...
> 
> View attachment 644238



Nice visual pun...  



Spoiler: Sorry if you knew the person in the coffin!



Passing the passed-on who are in a vehicle pulled over in a passing place!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> You do find some odd things on Streetview...
> 
> View attachment 644238



Is that road a dead end?


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Nice visual pun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I was looking for your road! I assume the hearse pulled in to let google camera car past.

I did spot my Mum and now late father in their car on streetview not far too from my last NTR picture a while back which was slightly spooky but quite nice.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 May 2022)

still not found Colin's road... but i did find my bike locked up to a post on street view, which will be my next road when I've named my next road, but unless Colin gives us an obvious clue, it's not gonna be this one


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2022)

Sorry, I'd forgotten that this was ongoing...

I'll give you a small clue. Even though there aren't any obvious individual shadows to judge the approximate direction of the road from, there is actually a _HUGE _shadow which will help!


----------



## GuyBoden (13 May 2022)

Ok, I'll have a quick look at the Lochs in the shadow of Ben Nevis.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 May 2022)

Could that road be on the North side of Loch Awe?


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Could that road be on the North side of Loch Awe?



Er, yes, but no, but... 

Ok, right loch, but it depends on exactly how you define '_North side_'!

It shouldn't take you long now.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 May 2022)

Awesome


----------



## Mr Celine (13 May 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@56.3...BvvLYKKub1WGxWBtDwQQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en







I was looking along Loch Awe on Wednesday but streetview was playing up so I gave up. 
I just caught up with this thread 10 minutes ago and found this while watching a penalty shoot out in the Scottish Premiership playoff!


----------



## MontyVeda (13 May 2022)

well apart from sussing out that it was Scotland, all of my deductions from the image, such as what's north or south, east and west, were completely wrong. No wonder I couldn't find it


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@56.3...BvvLYKKub1WGxWBtDwQQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en
> 
> View attachment 644561
> 
> ...



Well done. Your turn.

I would say that the road is more to the W than to the N of the loch, especially when there actually is a road along the northern tip of the loch. Having said that, there is part of the loch south of where that picture was taken... 



MontyVeda said:


> No wonder I couldn't find it


You should have taken the advice of one wise contributor 2 days ago... 



MontyVeda said:


> you can always cyber-stalk colin to find out where in Scotland he's been


Page 2 of the search results for 'loch ride' by ColinJ...



ColinJ said:


> In case you would like to check it out on a map ... A828 to Connel, quiet road above Oban through Ardchonnel down to the A816 at Kilmore. Then southwards down the A816 to Kilmelford. I don't know how bad the traffic is on that road, but that road is the only way to get where I want to go. At Kilmelford I will be turning off onto the kind of quiet, scenic roads that I like to tackle ... Passing through forests beside Loch Avich then Loch Awe, through Inverinan and Annat to Kilchrenan on the on the B845. Up Glen Nant to Taynuilt on the busy A85. I intend to do just 1 mile on that road towards Connel before turning off and passing through Glen Lonan until I rejoin the road that I went out on in the morning, and then follow that back to Connel, then back on the A828.


----------



## Mr Celine (14 May 2022)

Name that road!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Er, yes, but no, but...
> 
> Ok, right loch, but it depends on exactly how you define '_North side_'!
> 
> It shouldn't take you long now.



Hmmph - I thought that looked like Cruachan and I suppose I was thinking West with a bit of north in it. Despite not actually doing the search along the road I claim I got one (at last).


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 May 2022)

@Mr Celine . Could you transcibe the sign a bit better please?


----------



## Mr Celine (14 May 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> @Mr Celine . Could you transcibe the sign a bit better please?



I actually blurred it, too obvious otherwise.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 May 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> View attachment 644588
> 
> 
> Name that road!



The B6470 on the Ladykirk & Norham bridge bang on the border 


The sign says _Welcome to Northumberland_ @twentysix by twentyfive


----------



## Mr Celine (14 May 2022)

Photo taken from the middle of the bridge so I could have denied I was in either Scotland or England. And no chance to use my clue about the village shop having neither cheese nor ham sandwiches. 
Norham Castle on the far left of my photo.
Over to you @MontyVeda


----------



## MontyVeda (14 May 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> Photo taken from the middle of the bridge so I could have denied I was in either Scotland or England. And no chance to use my clue about the village shop having neither cheese nor ham sandwiches.
> Norham Castle on the far left of my photo.
> Over to you @MontyVeda



I figured such a substantial bridge would have to cross a substantial river, and searching for castles in the Scottish Borders took me straight to the Tweed... so I started at Peebles and worked my way east. 

This one should go in no time at all...




I can confirm that I've cycled those cobbles; that's my bike on the right.

Name that bike... I mean... street!


----------



## GuyBoden (16 May 2022)

@MontyVeda can we have a clue on this rainy day please?


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2022)

That shop reminds me a bit of "Yorkshire Trading Co" in Driffield. It's not Driffield, but if my wild guess is right it would be Yorkshire. But it probably isn't. It's probably t'other side of the Pennines!


----------



## Alex321 (16 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> @MontyVeda can we have a clue on this rainy day please?



I think it might be somewhere near the centre of Lancaster.


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I think it might be somewhere near the centre of Lancaster.



Or Cockermouth!


----------



## Buck (16 May 2022)

That's Market Street in Ulverston?

https://goo.gl/maps/PW9SUHjgBk7nXxo39


----------



## Buck (16 May 2022)

@MontyVeda 's screengrab from Google StreetView is the 2016 whereas the above is 2018


----------



## GuyBoden (16 May 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I think it might be somewhere near the centre of Lancaster.



I've checked Lancaster.



ColinJ said:


> Or Cockermouth!



I've checked Cockermouth.



Buck said:


> That's Market Street in Ulverston?
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/PW9SUHjgBk7nXxo39
> 
> View attachment 644944



Well done, obviously, I didn't check Ulverston.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 May 2022)

Well done Buck. I thought that'd go quicker as Ulverston is quite recognisable if you've visited, and it is on the Bay Cycle Way.

I'd spotted the GG car that day whilst having a bite to eat and expected to find myself on street view sat on the bench... but no. I must've been in Tesco buying my lunch.


----------



## Buck (16 May 2022)

It threw me a little when I had found it but not your bike then I noticed the cars etc were different hence me looking at older street views 

Here is my offering. One small pointer is that the tall sign dead centre is not on Streetview.

Fill your boots and name that road!


----------



## MontyVeda (16 May 2022)

is that a disused railway embankment in the middle?


----------



## T4tomo (17 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> is that a disused railway embankment in the middle?



lot of trees on it for a railway (current or former) is it possibly a canal, or it may just be another road that had some earthworks done when it was built


----------



## Aravis (17 May 2022)

I thought that "fill your boots" might be telling us to look at Eskdale, in which case the embankment could be the Ravenglass and Eskdale Railway.

Hopes swiftly dashed as usual, unless I'm missing something in plain sight.


----------



## Buck (17 May 2022)

“Fill your boots” isn’t a direct clue. @MontyVeda may be onto something…


----------



## MontyVeda (17 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> lot of trees on it for a railway (current or former) is it possibly a canal, or it may just be another road that had some earthworks done when it was built







the trees appear to be beyond it rather than on it... however trees will quite happily grow on a disused railway.


----------



## GuyBoden (17 May 2022)

All I know is that it's probably in Yorkshire.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> All I know is that it's probably in Yorkshire.



...and like Scotland having a lot of lochs, Yorkshire probably has a lot of disused railways. Can you deduce anything from the drystone wall? Is it millstone grit? Does that narrow it down?

There's something curious about the wall on the right too. It looks very ordered compared to the wall on the left


----------



## T4tomo (17 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> ...and like Scotland having a lot of lochs, Yorkshire probably has a lot of disused railways. Can you deduce anything from the drystone wall? Is it millstone grit? Does that narrow it down?
> 
> There's something curious about the wall on the right too. It looks very ordered compared to the wall on the left



I deduce the wall on the left was built by a Lancastrian


----------



## MontyVeda (17 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I deduce the wall on the left was built by a Lancastrian



...and driven into by a Yorkshireman


----------



## MontyVeda (17 May 2022)

it could be a heritage line running steam & diesel. 

I've been along the Wensleydale railway between Northallerton and Garsdale and am confident it's not that one


----------



## T4tomo (17 May 2022)

ditto its doesn't look like the cinder track or the Rosedale ironstone mines and NY moors steam railway doesnt get near any roads like that


----------



## Buck (17 May 2022)

I’ll give you a small clue later this evening….


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2022)

Buck said:


> I’ll give you a small clue later this evening….



Nah, don't bother... 







_*Birk's Lane!*_ (Near Penistone.)


----------



## Buck (17 May 2022)

That's the one - well done Colin!

@MontyVeda is correct in that there is a disused railway embankment there - this is part of the TransPennine Trail.

You turn left at the junction and the road carries on up over the TPT onto the top where those trees are on the horizon.

Over to you @ColinJ


----------



## T4tomo (17 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Nah, don't bother...


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2022)

I suspected the TPT as soon as Monty spotted the embankment. (I was looking at my phone screen, which is a waste of time for picking out details.)

I haven't ridden just there. I have ridden past the TPT at Dunford Bridge and had a look there, but that was obviously not it. I just scanned along the route of the line on my OS map until I spotted a likely-looking junction nearby.

Ok, here's my next one. I hope that I haven't done it before, but it is getting harder and harder not to repeat myself...

I have 2 clues lined up but I will wait 24 hours before giving you the first one, if you need it.






I can't find a name for it, so just... _*Locate That Road!*_


----------



## GuyBoden (19 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have 2 clues lined up but I will wait 24 hours before giving you the first one, if you need it.



Those 24 hours are getting longer every year.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I suspected the TPT as soon as Monty spotted the embankment. (I was looking at my phone screen, which is a waste of time for picking out details.)
> 
> I haven't ridden just there. I have ridden past the TPT at Dunford Bridge and had a look there, but that was obviously not it. I just scanned along the route of the line on my OS map until I spotted a likely-looking junction nearby.
> 
> ...



Looks familiar and it has a west Lake District feel about it. But don’t have time to have a look around right now.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Those 24 hours are getting longer every year.



Oops, sorry! 

It is in a national park but I won't tell you which one it is or isn't.


----------



## T4tomo (19 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oops, sorry!
> 
> It is in a national park but I won't tell you which one it is or isn't.



piece of moorland and hills / mountains is in a national park - no really Colin
I'll check back i another 24 hours...


----------



## slow scot (19 May 2022)

I think it’s Scotland, which makes it Loch Lomond And Trossachs national park. If I’m right (and it’s not often I am) then the hills should be the Crianlarich range.
But I can’t work out where the road is, assuming, and it is just an assumption, that I am correct.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> piece of moorland and hills / mountains is in a national park - no really Colin
> I'll check back i another 24 hours...



Well, I am sure that there are some places like that which are NOT! 

Tell you what. I will give you clue #2 as well because I am off to explore Devon and might be even less attentive over the next few days. 

The picture was taken at an elevation of over 500 m but was still not quite at the summit.


----------



## Tom... (19 May 2022)

99% sure this is Dartmoor, but I'm helplessly rubbish at this game and am unable to find the exact road.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I am sure that there are some places like that which are NOT!
> 
> Tell you what. I will give you clue #2 as well because I am off to explore Devon and might be even less attentive over the next few days.
> 
> The picture was taken at an elevation of over 500 m but was still not quite at the summit.



There are only seven roads in Scotland of that altitude

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_highest_roads_in_Scotland


----------



## GuyBoden (20 May 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> There are only seven roads in Scotland of that altitude
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_highest_roads_in_Scotland



And only two National Parks in Scotland.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 May 2022)

It is not the road to Lochan na Lairige


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2022)

Tom... said:


> 99% sure this is Dartmoor, but I'm helplessly rubbish at this game and am unable to find the exact road.



YES.... 






... the _other_ 1% is right! 

Can you _really_ see mountains in the distance from Dartmoor? 


PS It isn't in Scotland either!


----------



## MontyVeda (21 May 2022)

I've seen the Cumbrian Mountains from most angles and don't think it's those. Scotland has been discounted (and Dartmoor!), so I'm thinking a view of Brecon or maybe the Black Mountains. it looks like the sort of place they filmed the Yorkshire scenes for _An American Werewolf in London_.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I've seen the Cumbrian Mountains from most angles and don't think it's those. Scotland has been discounted (and Dartmoor!), so I'm thinking a view of Brecon or maybe the Black Mountains. it looks like the sort of place they filmed the Yorkshire scenes for _An American Werewolf in London_.



Too dramatic for the Black Mountains I think.


----------



## Alex321 (21 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Too dramatic for the Black Mountains I think.



Yeah, that doesn't look any view I've seen of either the Beacons or the Black Mountains.


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Yeah, that doesn't look any view I've seen of either the Beacons or the Black Mountains.



I am not sure without checking what mountains they are...


----------



## Aravis (21 May 2022)

Here it is, in a part of North Wales I've never been to:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.8...4!1scD7MbCcfF58rTfN6F0mp5Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656







So the mountains are the ones behind Harlech, and a little digging reveals them as the Rhinogydd range.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 May 2022)

At least i guessed the right country


----------



## Aravis (21 May 2022)

Am I waiting for the go-ahead @ColinJ?


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2022)

Aravis said:


> Here it is, in a part of North Wales I've never been to:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.8...4!1scD7MbCcfF58rTfN6F0mp5Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> ...



Well done. Over to you again! 

I went to that area on a MTB/walking holiday with a friend of mine. We stayed at the holiday village at Bronaber. She wanted a rest day so I left her sunbathing and reading a book, while I headed off up that climb. If I had been on a road bike I would have carried on and done a full loop, but it would have been a bit much on the MTB. 

[PS Sorry - fish and chips arrived while I was typing and I forgot to post!]


----------



## Aravis (22 May 2022)

Thanks @ColinJ. That was quite a puzzle; it looked extremely Scottish and it was hard to imagine that it wasn't. The nearest match I could find up there was the Glen Quaich road heading towards Loch Tay, but the mountains were never the right shape. North from Bwlch-y-Groes also has the right sort of look in places.

While waiting I've almost changed my mind about what to post, but whenever I've done that it hasn't gone so well. So here is the next one; a fine spot which I don't have my own picture of, but Google has done it proud. I'm confident some of you will have ridden here:


----------



## MontyVeda (22 May 2022)

National Cycle Route 81 between two places I'll have to spend a moment carefully learning to spell, let alone pronounce!




between Cwmystwyth and Rhayader. 

It looks like an absolutely blissful place to ride


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2022)

Pretty sure I've ridden there, but I think I can be forgiven for not recognising it immediately as it would have been over 40 years ago.


----------



## Aravis (22 May 2022)

Well done @MontyVeda, over to you.

Blissful is a good adjective, although struggling westwards into a wind might make you think differently. And there's plenty of high drama close at hand.



Dogtrousers said:


> Pretty sure I've ridden there, but I think I can be forgiven for not recognising it immediately as it would have been over 40 years ago.


Did your first century take you that way?


----------



## MontyVeda (22 May 2022)

Thanks @Aravis. I figured you'd follow suit and go with a Welsh road too.

This one should be easy, especially if you've been following this thread from the start for a couple of years.
I've chosen an old street view image as more recent ones were a bit too cloudy.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2022)

Aravis said:


> Did your first century take you that way?



Probably. Also I used Aberystwyth that as a base for some exploring round there on a couple occasions. And as I liked the area I did at least one tour that went that way.

Oddly I've never had much trouble with pronunciation of Welsh place names. I'm generally confident, if not correct. Except for Rhayader. RhAyader of RhayAder?


----------



## MontyVeda (22 May 2022)

I can't believe nobody's got it yet. It took less than ten minutes last time


----------



## MontyVeda (22 May 2022)

Aravis said:


> On honeymoon almost 30 years ago I stayed near Reeth. My wife filmed me driving through the ford on a Sony Video 8 recorder. Wanting to make it look cool, recalling the scene from _All Creatures Great and Small_, I went through a bit quick and there was a loud noise from under the car.
> 
> The video still exists; the next scene is of me anxiously checking under the car. *I think the least I can do now is post it on YouTube*, but it might take me a day or two.
> 
> ...



Did this ever happen Aravis?


----------



## Aravis (22 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Did this ever happen Aravis?


Erm, better make that a year or two...


----------



## Alex321 (22 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Probably. Also I used Aberystwyth that as a base for some exploring round there on a couple occasions. And as I liked the area I did at least one tour that went that way.
> 
> Oddly I've never had much trouble with pronunciation of Welsh place names. I'm generally confident, if not correct. Except for Rhayader. RhAyader of RhayAder?



Neither 

RYe-ader


----------



## MontyVeda (22 May 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Neither
> 
> RYe-ader



what about this one? Cwmystwyth

I do have an idea, but haven't looked it up.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> what about this one? Cwmystwyth
> 
> I do have an idea, but haven't looked it up.



Like Aberystwyth, but Cwm instead. So the Ystwyth first goes through a valley then ends up at its mouth.


----------



## Alex321 (23 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> what about this one? Cwmystwyth
> 
> I do have an idea, but haven't looked it up.



More or less come-ist-with but the final "th" is harder than it would be in with, more like the th in thing.


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I can't believe nobody's got it yet. It took less than ten minutes last time



I am hoping to go out soon for a short ride before the forecast rain arrives. If nobody has identified your road by the time that I get back I will have a good look later. I have a few ideas...


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2022)

This is tricky!

I think that I have the general area and direction but can't think of a road that doesn't have its views blocked by other hills... 

I'll keep on looking.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> This is tricky!
> 
> I think that I have the general area and direction but can't think of a road that doesn't have its views blocked by other hills...
> 
> I'll keep on looking.



You'll be kicking yourself when I reveal the clues, unless you unravel them yourself first


----------



## MontyVeda (23 May 2022)

Another day another clue... 

Three fat ladies. 

...search and ye shall find.


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2022)

I keep changing my mind. Something else occurs to me but I won't mention it until later...!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 May 2022)

Pendle hill country ?


----------



## Buck (23 May 2022)

Three fat ladies? 888? 
the B888 is on South Uist but nothing like the above
the A888 is Barra. Again. I cant see anything like that there.
(The vegitation is more lush in the above and all the roads have a solid white line at each edge for example in the street views i see)


----------



## MontyVeda (23 May 2022)

Buck said:


> Three fat ladies? 888?
> the B888 is on South Uist but nothing like the above
> the A888 is Barra. Again. I cant see anything like that there.
> (The vegitation is more lush in the above and all the roads have a solid white line at each edge for example in the street views i see)



which suggests that 888 mightn't be a road, or even a route.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 May 2022)

Strangely, i am on the A888. That photo is emphatically *not* of it !


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2022)

I probably won't have enough time to spot it. 

I thought one of the big hills in the distance looks like Pendle Hill, but then I thought Three Peaks? (Three fat ladies?) 

As for unravelling... knots, Knotts, Bowland Knotts, Knott Hill?


----------



## MontyVeda (23 May 2022)

'unravelling' isn't a clue. 

As for SoV being on the A888... now that is a coincidence... coz he's also on the 888 that I'm hinting at


----------



## MontyVeda (23 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> ...
> This one should be easy, especially if you've been following this thread from the start for a couple of years.
> ...





MontyVeda said:


> I can't believe nobody's got it yet. It took less than ten minutes last time


----------



## Buck (24 May 2022)

So, if we look at post #888 in this thread,
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/game-name-that-road.227817/post-6110365

we get directed by SoV to
https://tinyurl.com/y5esjzaz

Turnaround and we have:-






Which I believe is the correct spot?


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 May 2022)

"Oh no; not again". I cycled along there about a week ago. And when I say a week, I mean last Tuesday afternoon, though in the 'wrong' direction.

Hmph.


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> "Oh no; not again". I cycled along there about a week ago. And when I say a week, I mean last Tuesday afternoon, though in the 'wrong' direction.
> 
> Hmph.



I spent a week in a caravan at Silverdale aged 10, but i'm not kicking myself as hard


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 May 2022)

That is still a very amusing coincidence indeed, my post number 888 being the reference and my being on the A888 - in fact the B888 now. The latter is *not* normal !


----------



## MontyVeda (24 May 2022)

Buck said:


> So, if we look at post #888 in this thread,
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/game-name-that-road.227817/post-6110365
> 
> we get directed by SoV to
> ...


 Well done Buck. I've been hinting at it from that start. 


MontyVeda said:


> ...
> This one should be easy, especially if you've been following this thread from the start for a couple of years.
> ...


I last posted this road in august 2020


MontyVeda said:


> I can't believe nobody's got it yet. It took less than ten minutes last time


it took SoV less than ten minutes to find it the last time


MontyVeda said:


> Did this ever happen Aravis?


This quoted a post from Aravis that was on the same page as posts #887 and #888

I also chose an older street view image as that was the only one with Ingleborough visible on the horizon... which i figured would be instantly recognised due to its iconic shape. The road itself is best cycled from Silverdale to Arnside rather than the other way because the view towards Ingleborough really is spectacular on a clear day, and being uphill, you get plenty of time to enjoy it 

Your turn @Buck


----------



## Buck (24 May 2022)

Thanks Monty - your clues led me to the road rather than any knowledge of the area!

This is from Google maps as my photograph of this is not as clear.


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.4...TBzzsMAi7PKt5s4xQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB

broom house lane East BArnby

Its actually a double ford or a crossroad situation


----------



## Buck (24 May 2022)

I had an inkling you may get this as it’s in your neck of the woods!

Well done and over to you.


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2022)

yes close to my old stomping ground.

here's the next one


----------



## Aravis (24 May 2022)

Here it is: the B488 heading north-west towards Ivinghoe:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...4!1sBEUZUXvA_4hWcBw4uPL1OQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2022)

spot on, with a decent glimpse of Pitstone Windmill


----------



## Aravis (24 May 2022)

OK, try this, another fine effort from the travelling camera:


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 May 2022)

Aravis said:


> Here it is: the B488 heading north-west towards Ivinghoe:
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...4!1sBEUZUXvA_4hWcBw4uPL1OQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> 
> View attachment 646088



Boo I knew this one straight away


----------



## MontyVeda (24 May 2022)

anyone know why the street view sprite has a hat and balloons today?


----------



## Buck (24 May 2022)

It’s your birthday today!


----------



## MontyVeda (24 May 2022)

Buck said:


> It’s your birthday today!



Ah yes, but it's not.

It did have a hat and balloons on the 6th of May when it actually was my birthday... so GG knows when my birthday is. I can't work out why there's a hat and balloons today, unless GG thinks i'm a bit like the queen and have two birthdays


----------



## Buck (24 May 2022)

That must be it - King Monty!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> anyone know why the street view sprite has a hat and balloons today?
> 
> View attachment 646115



Street view is 15 years old tomorrow.


----------



## Aravis (25 May 2022)

The responses I'm getting this time suggest that perhaps you're waiting for a clue. The hills are your hint here, and they've been mentioned often enough in this thread.

Here's another picture of the same road on the other side of the summit that we've our backs to in both views:


----------



## MontyVeda (25 May 2022)

Aravis said:


> OK, try this, another fine effort from the travelling camera:
> 
> View attachment 646091



I was thinking those distant Hills might be the Malverns but after having had a scoot around the surrounding hills trying to find a similar silhouette and vantage point, I decided to build a PC instead.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2022)

I think it looks more like Yorkshire but I haven't got time to look today (Wednesday) and maybe not tomorrow either. If it is still unidentified when I get back from Devon I will see what ideas I have then.


----------



## iandg (25 May 2022)

I've got a Borders/Cumbria vibe going on - but I haven't got one yet so probably wrong


----------



## Aravis (26 May 2022)

Here is a wider view a little further up from the first one, now including something quite *singular*:


----------



## Aravis (28 May 2022)

Hmmm. I believe @ColinJ is back and it's still not solved, so it may be harder than I thought.

So to recap, the first view contains two distinct groups of hills, both of which are mentioned here quite often. They are household names.

The view heading down the other side has less to identify it but was added to emphasise what a beautiful route this is.

Widening from the first image adds something _singular_ to the view - not the sheep!

Once you've identified the major hills in the distance, the much closer, smaller hill should help to pin down the location. That ridge also has some fine roads crossing it.

This is the _truth_.


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2022)

I AM back oop north but was busy yesterday and am about to go out on a 100 km Ribble Valley loop so this evening will be the earliest that I get to have a good search!


----------



## MontyVeda (28 May 2022)

And I've been busy hoovering and washing my hair


----------



## GuyBoden (28 May 2022)

I thought that the silhouette might be the Cheviot Hills, but I couldn't find any Tower.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 May 2022)

Ha, just looked back in here. I think I recognise some of the features there, now to find a matching road


----------



## GuyBoden (28 May 2022)

I'm wondering if it is a Tower or is it another mast?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 May 2022)

Hmm it’s close but I don’t think it’s where I was thinking.


----------



## Aravis (28 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm wondering if it is a Tower or is it another mast?
> 
> View attachment 646661


I've tracked it down - it's this, so not much help.






The significant notch in the nearest of the distant hills is a famous named pass which has featured in this thread more than once. 📖


----------



## GuyBoden (28 May 2022)

Aravis said:


> I've tracked it down - it's this, so not much help.
> 
> View attachment 646667
> 
> ...



I'm hoping that the "famous named pass" is the Gospel Pass.


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm hoping that the "famous named pass" is the Gospel Pass.



Well, I might need to _Pass _on this one because I am too tired this evening and I think one of you will get it before I check back in!


----------



## Aravis (29 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm hoping that the "famous named pass" is the Gospel Pass.


Well, earlier I highlighted the word "truth", and used an emoji than looks very much like an open bible.

The Gospel Pass is in the Black Mountains. If you can find another group of hills to the west which make sense of the "singular" hint, I think you could be onto something.

A _roundabout_ way of saying "very warm indeed".


----------



## MontyVeda (29 May 2022)

Aravis said:


> Well, earlier I highlighted the word "truth", and used an emoji than looks very much like an open bible.
> 
> The Gospel Pass is in the Black Mountains. If you can find another group of hills to the west which make sense of the "singular" hint, I think you could be onto something.
> 
> A _roundabout_ way of saying "very warm indeed".



after Aravis had to, for all intents and purposes, more or less hold up a map and point directly to it... i think I've finally found it!

Here!


----------



## GuyBoden (29 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> after Aravis has to, for all intents and purposes, more or less hold up a map and point directly to it... i think I've finally found it!
> 
> Here!



Well done, I thought it was that road yesterday, the vegetation was the same, but I didn't find the exact spot or didn't have time to find the exact spot. Perseverance was needed.

Well done


----------



## MontyVeda (29 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Well done, I thought it was that road yesterday, the vegetation was the same, but I didn't find the exact spot or didn't have time to find the exact spot. Perseverance was needed.
> 
> Well done



Thanks Guy. You got nearest i think before Aravis practically gave it away, so I'll hand the next one over to you if you want to take it


----------



## GuyBoden (29 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Thanks Guy. You got nearest i think before Aravis practically gave it away, so I'll hand the next one over to you if you want to take it



Thanks, but I'll have to decline your very kind offer as I'm too busy at the moment.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Thanks, but I'll have to decline your very kind offer as I'm too busy at the moment.



me too so let's throw it open.

first come come, first served... *post that road!*


----------



## Aravis (29 May 2022)

Well done @MontyVeda. That went well didn't it!

I don't think I completely gave it away. It still had to be found, and I imagine that the feature on the hill in the mid-distance - *The Roundabout* - was useful.

It's well worth studying the area on Ordnance Survey. There are loads of sensational roads to explore. There was a fine Youth Hostel at Glascwm in the 1980s - one of many sadly now lost.

Something I hadn't spotted before is what looks like a great off-road route heading eastwards from Rhulen just north from my picture, past the intriguingly named Doctor's Pool. Now that I have my electric gravel bike...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 May 2022)

Name this road


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2022)

I'm back! 

Now to look for @Aravis's road...


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2022)

Ah, we are now playing '_Locate Those Masts_'. I'm sure that somebody will recognise them, but I don't!


----------



## GuyBoden (30 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Name this road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm always in awe of two wheeled recumbent riders, especially long distance riders.

Was this picture taken on your recent Moors and Wolds 400 Audax?

"404km permanent cycling event starting from Derbyshire. Start anywhere along the route where you can get proof of passage. Controls at Alfreton, Howden, Helmsley Scarborough,Willerby, Gainsborough. plus 1 information Control"

https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=858

Wow.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Wow, I'm always in awe of two wheeled recumbent riders, especially long distance riders.
> 
> Was this picture taken on your recent Moors and Wolds 400 Audax?
> 
> ...



Nice try at trying to narrow down the location but no, not that audax. It was 434km this year as not allowed to cross Humber Bridge between 9pm and 5am. Though I rode 443km due to a couple of navigation mistakes when not concentrating on the route.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 May 2022)

I will give a clue which will narrow it down. Greenwich Meridian.


----------



## T4tomo (30 May 2022)

Just south of Royston?
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...6NTKjRpkNsrlzst3w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Just south of Royston?
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...6NTKjRpkNsrlzst3w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB
> View attachment 646897



We have a winner. Over to you. The Meridian runs right past the boundary of one of those masts.


----------



## T4tomo (31 May 2022)

#NTR


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> We have a winner. Over to you. The Meridian runs right past the boundary of one of those masts.



That's the second Meridian themed NTR. I did one in Sussex a while ago.


----------



## T4tomo (31 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's the second Meridian themed NTR. I did one in Sussex a while ago.



I remembered @Ming the Merciless mentioning twin masts near Royston on a hunt a few months back too, and know the meridian runs pretty much up that way and it looked that sort of countryside


----------



## MontyVeda (31 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 647009
> 
> #NTR



That'll be Winkwell 






found via a YT video of a canal swing bridge...


----------



## T4tomo (31 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> That'll be Winkwell



It sure is, thought it would be an easy one, but as i'm riding over it on Thursday I'd stick it in.

Its a swing bridge over the canal, so it you've every fancied stopping traffic, hire a barge and you get the key that enables you to operate the barrier and bridge, as it unmanned!

Its a lovely place for a pint in the sunshine too.


----------



## MontyVeda (31 May 2022)

whilst your road went over a canal, this road goes over somewhere...






Name that road!


----------



## Venod (31 May 2022)

Capernwray Road, Over Kellet.


----------



## MontyVeda (31 May 2022)

Well done!

did you recognise it or just find it?


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2022)

Drat! That looked vaguely familiar and I was about to switch to the laptop for a bigger picture... '_Over_' was a huge clue!


----------



## MontyVeda (31 May 2022)

I'm just waiting for @Sea of vapours to say, _drat i rode past there yesterday! _


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I remembered @Ming the Merciless mentioning twin masts near Royston on a hunt a few months back too, and know the meridian runs pretty much up that way and it looked that sort of countryside



You’re right one of the masts has featured on NTR before. Incidentally it was the road that comes up from Royston that time.


----------



## Venod (31 May 2022)

No never been there, searched Google images and it wasn't there but there was a lot of village greens with daffodils, exploring a few I found it.
I am out with the grandchildren at Pontefract Castle, so will have a think on the next one.


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm just waiting for @Sea of vapours to say, _drat i rode past there yesterday! _


I wouldn't have this time - still near the A888 - though I recognised it immediately, which is novel in itself


----------



## iandg (31 May 2022)

At least I was searching in the right area this time.


----------



## MontyVeda (31 May 2022)

iandg said:


> At least I was searching in the right area this time.



its certainly easier with some members than others


----------



## iandg (31 May 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> its certainly easier with some members than others
> 
> View attachment 647078



I've recently ridden in Cumbria, County Durham and Northumbria so had an idea.


----------



## Venod (31 May 2022)

Here is another.

Name that road.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 May 2022)

Venod said:


> Here is another.
> 
> Name that road.
> 
> View attachment 647089



That looks like a racehorse gallops for training, so probably a well known Yorkshire stables. Nice


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Jun 2022)

Near Hambleton Lodge, Hambleton, Thirsk, North Yorkshire YO7 2HA
Kevin Ryan Racing Stables


----------



## Venod (1 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Near Hambleton Lodge, Hambleton, Thirsk, North Yorkshire YO7 2HA



Correct of course

I rode this way last Saturday before descending Sutton Bank and into the woods below the White Horse.

Over to you.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jun 2022)

Masts seem to feature very heavily in this thread recently... this is the view the other way along Venod's road...


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Jun 2022)

Venod said:


> Correct of course
> 
> I rode this way last Saturday before descending Sutton Bank and into the woods below the White Horse.
> 
> Over to you.





GuyBoden said:


> That looks like a racehorse gallops for training, so probably a well known Yorkshire stables. Nice



I knew it was a Racehorse Gallop as soon as I looked at it, so I gave all the information that was needed to find the location in my post about Gallops and a well known Yorkshire stable. I think people are too busy at the moment.



MontyVeda said:


> Masts seem to feature very heavily in this thread recently... this is the view the other way along Venod's road...
> View attachment 647153



Yes, I saw the mast, I'm pleased that wasn't the view @Venod used, too many mast recently.


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Jun 2022)

This should be easy.






Name that road.


----------



## Venod (1 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Name that road.



Legh Road Knutsford, found with Google Image.


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Jun 2022)

Venod said:


> Legh Road Knutsford, found with Google Image.
> 
> View attachment 647176



Great, I knew it would be easy, well done, over to you.

There are a lot of images of the building on the internet.

They are known as the Richard Harding Watt Italianate buildings, there are quite a few in and around Knutsford.
https://manchestervictorianarchitects.org.uk/architects/richard-harding-watt

This is one of my favourite pics of the building:


----------



## Venod (1 Jun 2022)

Another one. 

Name that road.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Great, I knew it would be easy, well done, over to you.
> 
> There are a lot of images of the building on the internet.
> 
> ...



What surprised me is how many buildings in a similar style there are in Knutsford (reverse image search lead me there). I'd looked at three contenders on Google maps before finding the right one (but didn't post because enjoyable as it is, this thread takes up a lot of time). Knutsford to me is just a place near the M6 that sounds kind of bland. I had no idea just how affluent it is


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> What surprised me is how many buildings in a similar style there are in Knutsford (reverse image search lead me there). I'd looked at three contenders on Google maps before finding the right one (but didn't post because enjoyable as it is, this thread takes up a lot of time). Knutsford to me is just a place near the M6 that sounds kind of bland. I had no idea just how affluent it is



We see a lot of signs of affluence on our Cheshire forum ride***! There must be a lot of Premier League footballers living out there...



*** Which will be taking place again this year, subject to rail services running. I'll start thinking about that ride after the coming Garforth one has been completed. That itself is under threat from rail strikes.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> We see a lot of signs of affluence on our Cheshire forum ride***! There must be a lot of Premier League footballers living out there...



Prestbury has the most millionaires per square mile outside of London.


----------



## Venod (4 Jun 2022)

OK I think a clue wouldn't go amiss it used to be in Yorkshire until 1974 now it's not.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Jun 2022)

Venod said:


> OK I think a clue wouldn't go amiss it used to be in Yorkshire until 1974 now it's not.



that to me suggests the corner of Cumbria that used to be part of the west riding of Yorkshire; Sedbergh, Dent area. But i can't find it so I'm probably in the wrong bit of 'former Yorkshire'


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jun 2022)

Looks like it’s on the national cycling byway.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Jun 2022)

I've just learned that the Dunsop Bridge, Slaidburn and Barnoldswick area used be Yorkshire too. Everyday is a school day


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I've just learned that the Dunsop Bridge, Slaidburn and Barnoldswick area used be Yorkshire too. Everyday is a school day


You need to pay more attention as you are going over the Trough of Bowland...!


----------



## Venod (5 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I've just learned that the Dunsop Bridge, Slaidburn and Barnoldswick area used be Yorkshire too. Everyday is a school day



A couple of years ago I sold a frame to a bloke from Barnoldswick who hadn't accepted the change, and still called himself a Yorkshireman.


----------



## Venod (5 Jun 2022)

Venod said:


> OK I think a clue wouldn't go amiss it used to be in Yorkshire until 1974 now it's not.



And it had a railway station until 1964.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Jun 2022)

It's vague but to me... this






looks like one of those narrowboat/canal tourist signs... so possibly near the Leeds/Liverpool canal too?

(still can't find it though)


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jun 2022)

@fossyant and @Hacienda71 are barred for this one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jun 2022)

dan_bo said:


> @fossyant and @Hacienda71 are barred for this one.
> 
> View attachment 647731



You have to answer the previous NTR to post your own.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jun 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You have to answer the previous NTR to post your own.



Oh right. OK.


----------



## Venod (5 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> looks like one of those narrowboat/canal tourist signs... so possibly near the Leeds/Liverpool canal too?



Its not near the LLC.
This is the sign, but I have no idea to what it is supposed to be.


----------



## iandg (5 Jun 2022)

Venod said:


> Its not near the LLC.
> This the sign, but I have no idea to what it is supposed to be.
> 
> View attachment 647757



Looks like "Hovis National Byway"


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jun 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.5...Lm1ZzgmjuFgaWlulg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB

Oh its Romaldkirk.. I've stayed there








Venod said:


> And it had a railway station until 1964.


& I walked along the old line to Cotherstone, and bought some of the local Cotherstone Cheese, which is highly recommended, as is the Rose & Crown.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Jun 2022)

well done that man! Miles away from where i was looking.


----------



## iandg (6 Jun 2022)

I got close again - but only googled as far south as Middleton-in-Teesdale (the furthest south I've been on the B277).


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jun 2022)

Ok a bit of tunnel vision NTR


----------



## Venod (6 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Oh its Romaldkirk.. I've stayed there



Well done, did you recognise it on first look ? I see you have posted the next, so I won't say over to you


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jun 2022)

Venod said:


> Well done, did you recognise it on first look ? I see you have posted the next, so I won't say over to you



2nd look

I was initially looking at the places we ceded to to Lancies over Bowland way, but when I realised the National Byway stuff went up that way to the bits donated to County Durham, I suddenly realised where it was.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2022)

I was way off too!


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jun 2022)

clue needed? This was ridden from my current home.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jun 2022)

Tunnel looks motorway or dual carriageway width.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Ok a bit of tunnel vision NTR
> View attachment 647841



also looks relatively modern... so under the M25 or one of its access roads maybe


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jun 2022)

Both on the right lines / thought process


----------



## T4tomo (8 Jun 2022)

The tunnel would have been built in the early '90s, and it isn't the M25.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jun 2022)

Finally!



Hamberlins Lane going under the A41 west of Berkhamsted.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Jun 2022)

Well done @MontyVeda good persistence. There are a lot of bridges (road and footpath / bridleway) & the odd tunnel under and over the A41


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jun 2022)

OK, here's the next...


----------



## Aravis (9 Jun 2022)

Rawcliffe Road and the river Wyre, Ratten Row.

Quite easy to find using Ordnance Survey 1:50,000. 






https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.8...4!1ssw6FXrpmNKpGyfpZG5yrPg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2022)

Aravis said:


> Rawcliffe Road and the river Wyre, Ratten Row.
> 
> Quite easy to find using Ordnance Survey 1:50,000.
> 
> ...


Pardon my language, but... OFFS!!! 

I suspected the Wyre and actually used my 1:50,000 OS map to check, but I was looking at the toll bridge just to the west. I have always gone north from the toll bridge, never east to Monty's footbridge, so I didn't know it was there, and I didn't spot it on the 1:50,000 map. It is a bit more obvious on the 1:25,000 map.

Well done, anyway!


----------



## Aravis (9 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Pardon my language, but... OFFS!!!
> 
> I suspected the Wyre and actually used my 1:50,000 OS map to check, but I was looking at the toll bridge just to the west. I have always gone north from the toll bridge, never east to Monty's footbridge, so I didn't know it was there, and I didn't spot it on the 1:50,000 map. It is a bit more obvious on the 1:25,000 map.
> 
> Well done, anyway!


As thread founder, would you like me to post the next one now or wait for @MontyVeda?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2022)

Aravis said:


> As thread founder, would you like me to post the next one now or wait for @MontyVeda?



I don't mind if you do, and I suspect that Monty wouldn't either. It would probably mean him eventually commenting on your identification of his road after we start searching for yours but we often end up with interleaved discussions and there doesn't seem to be a problem with that.

Obviously, if we allowed randomly posted roads such as this offering by @dan_bo, things would rapidly get VERY confusing... 



dan_bo said:


> @fossyant and @Hacienda71 are barred for this one.
> 
> View attachment 647731


----------



## Aravis (9 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I don't mind if you do, and I suspect that Monty wouldn't either. It would probably mean him eventually commenting on your identification of his road after we start searching for yours but we often end up with interleaved discussions and there doesn't seem to be a problem with that.
> 
> Obviously, if we allowed randomly posted roads such as this offering by @dan_bo, things would rapidly get VERY confusing...


Ah, I think I understand your message. I do have one ready to post but it looks as though I grabbed it from Google two years ago so it can wait a little longer.

So is @dan_bo's now active?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2022)

Aravis said:


> Ah, I think I understand your message. I do have one ready to post but it looks as though I grabbed it from Google two years ago so it can wait a little longer.
> 
> *So is @dan_bo's now active?*



It shouldn't be (because he didn't follow protocol) but if you would like to tempt him back by offering him your place, you could try doing that!


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jun 2022)

Well found @Aravis. It think it's a pipeline bridge rather than a footbridge. (edit, one of each, actually)

Your shout!

edit... for future reference, if it's perfectly obvious that the road is the correct one, then steam ahead instead of waiting for confirmation from me. 
If there's any doubt such as not having a perfect match streetview image or matching a streetview image to a poster's photograph, then it makes sense to wait


----------



## Aravis (9 Jun 2022)

Thanks @MontyVeda.

In general I think it's good to encourage new participants, but as dan_bo doesn't seem to have noticed we've been talking about him, I'll go ahead this time. @dan_bo is welcome at a later date.

As I said, this one I grabbed a while ago, since when google has uploaded a newer set of images. I wouldn't want it to be too easy, would I? But I think it might be:


----------



## Alex321 (9 Jun 2022)

I took one look at that and thought it looks like somewhere up above Crickhowell. Which it is 
https://www.google.com/maps/@51.841...4!1sq-Txf7N_CfHmVzDOI25i-A!2e0!7i16384!8i8192






Trouble is, that will mean I have to find one.

I'm going to be busy with Morris dancing for a few hours, so will try and find something later this evening. Assuming I'm right, of course.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jun 2022)

Has a bit of a look of the Black Mountains about it.

But whenever it's kind of green and hilly but not big pointy mountains that's what I always say. And I'm always wrong.


Edit: Crikey, I was right. And beaten to it by seconds by @Alex321
But I don't have time at the mpoment to faff around in google maps, so I would never have got it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jun 2022)

Now I look at it, it's obvious. You can almost see the where my parents used to live. Well, you would need super powerful vision that went round corners, but not far off.


----------



## Aravis (9 Jun 2022)

Quite right, @Alex321, as I hardly need to say. I think it's a good idea if once in a while a view can be recognised without poring over maps and waiting for clues of variable helpfulness.

Speaking of maps:







So there are three separate climbs close together, each rising by approximately 350 metres. So if they were climbed one after the other, interspersed with two descents and followed by the final 100 metres or so to the 518m summit, you'd have something of Alpine proportions. I've climbed each of them in my time but never more than one route on a single day.

Morris dancing?

Over to you.


----------



## Alex321 (9 Jun 2022)

Ok, here you go. No name for this road, so Locate that road.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jun 2022)

Aravis said:


> Rawcliffe Road and the river Wyre, Ratten Row.
> 
> Quite easy to find using Ordnance Survey 1:50,000.
> 
> ...



I knew I knew that! One of my regulars these days.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Jun 2022)

Not sure what I can give as clues for this one.

This is a screenshot of where I entered that road (which is now theoretically no motor vehicles).


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Jun 2022)

I'm fairly certain it's in South Wales and did find myself back on the route 81 east of Aberystwyth in those beautiful Cambrian Hills... probably too far north i guess, but I really want to go there on my bike!


----------



## Aravis (10 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm fairly certain it's in South Wales and did find myself back on the route 81 east of Aberystwyth in those beautiful Cambrian Hills... probably too far north i guess, but I really want to go there on my bike!


I am thinking the same, and I'm still hopeful of finding it. I get the feeling I've seen it before.

Intentionally or otherwise, @Alex321 left a little message in the bottom left which confirms the direction of view, though the shadows are giving a strong hint anyway.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2022)

Aravis said:


> I am thinking the same, and I'm still hopeful of finding it. I get the feeling I've seen it before.
> 
> Intentionally or otherwise, @Alex321 left a little message in the bottom left which confirms the direction of view, though the shadows are giving a strong hint anyway.



Plus the height and gradient of the road, plus type of road.


----------



## Alex321 (11 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm fairly certain it's in South Wales and did find myself back on the route 81 east of Aberystwyth in those beautiful Cambrian Hills... probably too far north i guess, but I really want to go there on my bike!



Many routes too high


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Jun 2022)

I would make a guess that it might be within 30km of Cowbridge and it could possibly be a location on this Stava route:

https://www.strava.com/activities/6462173402






Edit: But, unfortunately, I've not found it.


----------



## Alex321 (11 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I would make a guess that it might be within 30km of Cowbridge and it could possibly be a location on this Stava route:
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/6462173402
> 
> ...



Not on that strava route, no. But within 6 weeks or so 

The "route" I was talking about when I said many routes too high wasn't a Strava route though.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2022)

Found it! Just locating exact spot... _*HERE*_!


----------



## Alex321 (11 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Found it! Just locating exact spot... _*HERE*_!
> 
> View attachment 648644



Well done Colin. On National Cycle Route 4 (also part of the Celtic Trail).

This was the strava activity when I did that bit, last December. https://www.strava.com/activities/6399124271

Over to you.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2022)

I liked the picture of the river flowing down a little valley between two hills with a narrow country road rising up on the righthand side so much that I have decided to post one myself! 






PS Er, in case it wasn't obvious... _*Name That Road! *_


----------



## Aravis (12 Jun 2022)

The moment I saw it I thought it must be that road that heads north-west from Hebden Bridge.

I was not disappointed:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.7...4!1si6XEhP0f7LM1Q-d5NkCCgw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2022)

I didn't think that it would take long!

I have posted pictures from other sections of the road in this thread before. It is one of my favourite local roads, forming part of one of my favourite loops. A loop which is scenic, challenging, and generally does not have much traffic.

Over to you - _again_!


----------



## Aravis (12 Jun 2022)

Thank you Colin.

It shouldn't be too hard to identify the road in the next picture with a fair degree of certainty. The winner will be the person who finds the bridge, which is the only place where the shapes of the hills properly match:


----------



## Aravis (14 Jun 2022)

Is it giving you a torrid time? A bit of clarity needed!


----------



## slow scot (14 Jun 2022)

It looks a wee bit like the back road up from the Clachaig pub in Glencoe.
But my guesses of recent times have been awful. It’s probably in Somerset!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jun 2022)

Aravis said:


> Is it giving you a torrid time? A bit of clarity needed!



Torridon worth a go? I don't have time right now.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Torridon worth a go? I don't have time right now.



The clues were a bit obvious this time!

No doubt someone will get there 10 milliseconds before me, but I'll adjourn to Street View now...


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2022)

Well, I definitely have the road, but finding the exact spot is a bit more tricky...


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2022)

Here?


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jun 2022)

or here? - bridge has been remodelled since the original photo in 1876

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@57.5...Dptg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i37?hl=en-GB


----------



## Aravis (14 Jun 2022)

@ColinJ has it - *AGAIN!!!!! *

When I first looked at the picture I was surprised how far up the glen I had to go before everything lined up completely. "Clarity" was meant to suggest looking near Loch Clair. Too obvious? This is so hard to get right! 

Having said you had to identify the bridge to win, I think you could assume it would look the same as it did in 1965.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2022)

Yay!

Ok... I thought that I had done this one before but a quick search of the thread did not find it.






_*Name That Road! *_(Actually, I don't know its name... Number that road!)


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Jun 2022)

this one's perplexing me. 

unfenced road, rocky outcrops, solitary building... all should stand out on an OS map. It's clearly at some elevation but I must be looking in the completely the wrong place. Maybe i should go to where Colin visits rather than where he lives.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2022)

It _was _on a visit!

There is something obvious on the far left.

I think you can probably just about make out the prevailing wind direction from the trees by the house. It was fairly obvious before I cropped and resized the picture. Hang on, I'll give you a clearer picture...


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Jun 2022)

If I'd noticed the sea sooner I'd have spent far fewer days looking at Yorkshire


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Jun 2022)

With no drystone walls I knew it probably wasn't Yorkshire, so I looked at Devon, which obviously has two coastlines, but the wind is coming from the west.

Edit: I've still not found the NTR, how hard can it be to find a road with centre white lines on the coast of Devon with a prevailing west wind.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2022)

Dartmoor? Is that a Tor on the left.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dartmoor? Is that a Tor on the left.



Dartmoor doesn't stretch to the coast! 

Yes, it is SW England. 

No, the visit was not to my sister's cottage in Devon. It was on a cycling holiday many years ago before she moved down there.


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Dartmoor doesn't stretch to the coast!
> 
> Yes, it is SW England.
> 
> No, the visit was not to my sister's cottage in Devon. It was on a cycling holiday many years ago before she moved down there.


Near Zennor B3306
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.1...z6Inzn4bx2KwQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i41


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Jun 2022)

*Name that Road




*


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Near Zennor B3306
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.1...z6Inzn4bx2KwQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i41
> View attachment 649427



Well done. 

I was on holiday in Penzance for a week. I did a great loop - Penzance, Newlyn, Mousehole, Sennen Cove, Zennor, St Ives, Marazion, Penzance.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> *Name that Road
> 
> View attachment 649428
> *



That'll be Church Lane in Mobberley


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jun 2022)

Moving swiftly on... 






I suppose building your new house around the old house seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Moving swiftly on...



Well done for finding the Church at Mobberly, I've been riding past the Church for many years and sometimes stop to sit on their nice bench.






Those dark blocks in your latest NTR are interesting.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jun 2022)

just a grain silo i believe. There is other stuff on the horizon but the resolution is rather low. If it's not been found in a day or two, I'll do something about that.

Image searching for 'norman church cheshire' led me to Mobberly, but it toook a while


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> *There is other stuff on the horizon* but the resolution is rather low. If it's not been found in a day or two, I'll do something about that.


The nuclear power station at Heysham? 

Anyway... The road is the _*A588*_ north of Cockerham. (I never go that way to Glasson Dock - I always take the quiet road from Galgate, with its unexpected little climb!)





I'll have a think about my next road and try to post one tomorrow (Sunday).


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Jun 2022)

well spotted Colin 
I love the ride from Cockerham to Conder Green; lots of ups and downs but mostly down than up so can keep a really good pace going... although the other traffic can be a bit heavy at times.

As for the curious house...


The new build stopped halfway up a good five years ago; probably when they realised it's not going to be easy, getting two semidetached houses through the front door when they're no longer needed.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> well spotted Colin
> I love the ride from Cockerham to Conder Green; lots of ups and downs but mostly down than up so can keep a really good pace going... although the other traffic can be a bit heavy at times.
> 
> As for the curious house...
> ...



Or they ran out of cash, or maybe they didn't get planning consent? 

Let's hope they bought the scaffolding rather than renting it by the week! 

I have another road picture ready but it is on my laptop downstairs and I am lazing in bed. I will post it once I have got up.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2022)

Ok, here it is. 






'Somebody' here should spot it straight away, but he seems to be an occasional visitor so you might beat him to it...

If nobody gets it by tomorrow evening, I will give you a clue. (Remind me if I forget!)


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Jun 2022)

once I'd decided that it was more likely to be quarried rock rather than an erratic boulder, I ended up looking around the peak district for millstone grit which lead me to Burbage Edge. It didn't take long to find Bar Road under Curbar Edge.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2022)

Yes, well done! 

I searched the thread to see if we had done it before and found a post by @nickyboy mentioning it, but not as his mystery road. 

I actually did that climb the first day I met him. I was cycling down from Hebden Bridge to Coventry via Nottingham. I was carrying a heavy rucksack that day, which Nickyboy kindly lugged over Holme Moss and up Snake Pass for me. We parted company and I continued alone... 

Lugging that heavy bag up Bar Rd in my bottom gear of 39/29 convinced me that I needed lower gears on my best bike! I put a triple chainset and slightly bigger cassette on so I now have a much kinder 28/30 bottom gear! 

Your turn again.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, well done!
> 
> I searched the thread to see if we had done it before and found a post by @nickyboy mentioning it, but not as his mystery road.
> 
> ...



Cubar isn't an easy climb under any circumstances but having ridden over Holme Moss from Heb I can imagine it was really tough.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, well done!
> 
> ...
> 
> Your turn again.



Sorry far taking so long... finding that road has broken my phone line as the connection broke soon after, so no phone or internet at home 'til Openreach pull their finger out. 

Which means it's a _name that road_ free for all...


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Which means it's a _name that road_ free for all...



@dan_bo... do you fancy reposting the road that you tried to offer us a while back?


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jun 2022)

.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Jun 2022)

dan_bo said:


> .



A588?

https://maps.app.goo.gl/3WJcqewChJwYQcQj7


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, well done!
> 
> I searched the thread to see if we had done it before and found a post by @nickyboy mentioning it, but not as his mystery road.
> 
> ...



Done many a rock climb on Curbar Edge in the photo.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jun 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> A588?
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/3WJcqewChJwYQcQj7
> 
> View attachment 649934



Yep!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Jun 2022)

dan_bo said:


> Yep!



Yay!

At first glance I thought "must be fens, no chance!" then I noticed the distant silhouette of the mountains. 

Actually cycled that road last year on the tandem.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Jun 2022)

I think this is easy, but I often misjudge them. 

_Name that road!




_


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jun 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I think this is easy, but I often misjudge them.
> 
> _Name that road!
> 
> ...



595?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Jun 2022)

dan_bo said:


> 595?



I believe the rulz are that you have to post a particular spot, and it's probably a little soon for 20 questions...


----------



## T4tomo (22 Jun 2022)

I'm going for 853 steel, san marco rolls saddle, topeak wedge seat pack, and top marks for matching the stem to frame paintwork.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I'm going for 853 steel, san marco rolls saddle, topeak wedge seat pack, and top marks for matching the stem to frame paintwork.



Very close, and the stem is a bit of bling!

It's actually 953 - the rear triangle is polished rather than chromed.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I'm going for 853 steel, san marco rolls saddle, topeak wedge seat pack, and top marks for matching the stem to frame paintwork.



Which road is that?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Jun 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Which road is that?



A953, obs


----------



## T4tomo (22 Jun 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Very close, and the stem is a bit of bling!
> 
> It's actually 953 - the rear triangle is polished rather than chromed.



Oh very posh, I'm quite envious. Your bar tape wrapping is a disgrace though


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Oh very posh, I'm quite envious. Your bar tape wrapping is a disgrace though



I was thinking just that on the way in to work. I've even bought some new, just too lazy to fit it!

Studio shot


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jun 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I was thinking just that on the way in to work. I've even bought some new, just too lazy to fit it!
> 
> Studio shot
> 
> View attachment 649986



Send it back, no pedals


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> @dan_bo... do you fancy reposting the road that you tried to offer us a while back?



did you know it was the very same road as my last entry?



ColinJ said:


> The nuclear power station at Heysham?
> 
> Anyway... The road is the _*A588*_ north of Cockerham. (I never go that way to Glasson Dock - I always take the quiet road from Galgate, with its unexpected little climb!)
> 
> ...





roubaixtuesday said:


> A588?
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/3WJcqewChJwYQcQj7
> 
> View attachment 649934



...or was it a crazy coincidence?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> did you know it was the very same road as my last entry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. I missed the last one completely so didn't even realise!


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Jun 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Lol. I missed the last one completely so didn't even realise!



your section if road was literally about ten minutes' ride away from mine! I still didn't recognise yours though, despite having ridden it countless times. Too busy doing shoulder checks on that stretch... it's prone to some manic driving


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> your section if road was literally about ten minutes' ride away from mine! I still didn't recognise yours though, despite having ridden it countless times. Too busy doing shoulder checks on that stretch... it's prone to some manic driving



That's why I use the quiet road from Galgate!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Jun 2022)

So, no takers on mine at all?

First clue then: the road is descending in a generally Westerly direction from above 400m altitude.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Jun 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.9...!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i37!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB

bingo, had foolishly been looking at Welsh A roads and its a B road B4391 and an obvious route into Ffestiniog from Bala


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.9...!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i37!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB
> 
> bingo, had foolishly been looking at Welsh A roads and its a B road B4391 and an obvious route into Ffestiniog from Bala
> 
> View attachment 650162



Damn, I wasn‘t far away and was just trying to nail it down, recognised mountain profiles straight away.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> an obvious route into Ffestiniog from Bala



Well done, no idea why you thought to look for a route connecting those two places mind 😉

Brilliant road, I'd never done it before, highly recommended.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2022)

Absolute ****** - I had found it 30 minutes ago just as my phone rang (I cheated and looked in _*Your Ride Today*_)! I _thought _to myself that someone else would sneak in while I was talking... 

Yes, that looks a fantastic road.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Jun 2022)

next up...


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Jun 2022)

To me it looks more like Yorkshire than Hertfordshire... but other than that, clueless


----------



## figbat (24 Jun 2022)

I’ve searched almost every back lane around the Stow-on-the-Wold/Rollright Stones environs but can’t find a match.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jun 2022)

Looks more to me like you might be looking towards the sea


----------



## T4tomo (24 Jun 2022)

figbat said:


> I’ve searched almost every back lane around the Stow-on-the-Wold/Rollright Stones environs but can’t find a match.



It's not from that weekend away, and its not Yorks or Herts. 

You might get a whiff of an inland seagull...


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ...
> 
> You might get a whiff of an inland seagull...



somewhere near a tip then?


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jun 2022)

So taken this afternoon pretty close to the street view shot, which might give an idea of where it is. I confess to not having riden the road when posted but I have before you've solved it!


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jun 2022)

This should go quickly now you have a very good clue, which you should focus on the middle of.


----------



## Alex321 (27 Jun 2022)

Well obviously on the Monarchs way/South Downs Way somewhere - but that is still quite a long route, though not that much on road


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Well obviously on the Monarchs way/South Downs Way somewhere - but that is still quite a long route, though not that much on road



Look in the middle section!


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Look in the middle section!



Jug avoidance? 

if you see this pair Alex your getting close.....


----------



## T4tomo (28 Jun 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Looks more to me like you might be looking towards the sea



I guess with the UK being an island, technically yes, but actually looking almost directly away from the nearest sea.

I'm struggling to see how no-one has guessed this unless no-one wants the next go.


----------



## Alex321 (28 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I guess with the UK being an island, technically yes, but actually looking almost directly away from the nearest sea.
> 
> I'm struggling to see how no-one has guessed this unless *no-one wants the next go*.



Suspect you may have found a nail to hit the head of


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Jun 2022)

I think this might be a record for the longest time taken to find that road...

it's here, somewhere around Arundel




Someone mentioned the SDW upthread, and then I noticed an SDW thread in recent posts, and who posted a handy map on that thread... @T4tomo ??


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jun 2022)

Well done, I suspect @Alex321 and @ColinJ may have not fancied posting another.

The clues are always there @MontyVeda  I even directed you to he middle of the route I think it was 22 miles into a 43.5 mile route!


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Jun 2022)

Yes, near the Black Rabbit pub, Offham. Well done. I had found it too.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Well done, I suspect @Alex321 and @ColinJ may have not fancied posting another.
> 
> The clues are always there @MontyVeda  I even directed you to he middle of the route I think it was 22 miles into a 43.5 mile route!



They can always find the road and throw the next entry open to anyone... like what I've done numerous times. 

Yes I started looking just north of Arundel on your day 2 route map. Wouldn't have had a clue unless someone didn't state it was the SDW... I'd have still been looking in Yorkshire 

anyhow, here's the next... I'll curse it by saying _this should go quickly_


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Jun 2022)

Here
I can't work out what it's called. Further south it's Delph Lane; further north it's Chipping Road. Just here it's unnamed; on Google Maps at least.
For once, I've not been along there in the last few days; not for about four months in fact, but it's immediately recognisable as 'Bowland somewhere', as you obviously thought.

I don't recall the current protocol as to whether it's OK to post the next prior to @MontyVeda 's confirmation ...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2022)

I didn't look for the previous one because I have been distracted by other things...

SoV found Monty's latest exactly where I would have looked. I used to do it once or twice a year but I don't remember riding there since the year before Covid came along. I must try to get out there again this summer.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Jun 2022)

I knew it'd be one of you two 

Lovely road, lovely view, lovely downhill just after those trees... but don't forget about the cattle grid!

@Sea of vapours ...if it's obvious it's the same road, then by all means post without confirmation


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jun 2022)

I'm not entirely convinced that I've ever gone along that road in that direction. Certainly, I far more commonly go the other way, or 'anti-clockwise around the Forest of Bowland'. 

Here's the next one then. I shall curse it by suggesting that it won't go as quickly as the last one ...


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2022)

My vote is for a Scottish island that I have never been to and would therefore never recognise!

There are probably only a few thousand kms of Scottish island roads, so somebody will probably have found it by the time I get round to it. 

I am busy today but will have a look in again later to see if it has been found.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Jun 2022)

I've been hopefully scooting around the Cairngorms, but I've run out of yellow dashed roads to follow.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My vote is for a Scottish island that I have never been to and would therefore never recognise!



my first though too....


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jun 2022)

I'll give you 'Yes, Scotland', but I'm not narrowing it down beyond that for a while. 

Also. N.B. The camera stuck on the roof of the Streetview car is a lot higher than the viewpoint of the photographer who took the image above, which means that there are a couple of small, low buildings just visible on the near horizon, a little to the right of the road, in the Streetview image.


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Jun 2022)

I maybe, possibly, not sure really, that I have found the exact location, so I'll wait until we have a Google Street view pic to confirm my finding.


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I maybe, possibly, not sure really, that I have found the exact location, so I'll wait until we have a Google Street view pic to confirm my finding.


Ummmm..... If everyone decided to wait 'ti someone else had posted the right place the game would be .... a little stagnant !


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I maybe, possibly, not sure really, that I have found the exact location, so I'll wait until we have a Google Street view pic to confirm my finding.



post it and be judged....

I dont think SoV meant we has about to post the street view, just alerting you / us to its different angle...


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I maybe, possibly, not sure really, that I have found the exact location, so I'll wait until we have a Google Street view pic to confirm my finding.



you don't have to reveal the location and risk that dastardly Monty stealing it with a more exact match... just post the image and SoV will let you know if it's correct or not, then you can stick links in if it is Obviously if it's clearly not correct, we'll all be jumping in and saying how very wrong you are


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jun 2022)

In this case, 'exact' match is a relative term. With the lack of foreground detail there is at least a several hundred mete section of road which looks about right and it all depends on how much the Streetview is zoomed. 

Should anyone find this helpful: the image above is with a 30mm lens, in 35mm terms, so a little wider than 'normal vision'. The Streetview shot is vastly wider of course.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Jul 2022)

Over 48 hours now, so here's a clue which narrows this down somewhat, bearing in mind that we already have 'Scotland'.

The photo was taken on a road which, at that point, is both a long distance walking route and a long distance cycling route.


----------



## slow scot (2 Jul 2022)

Could be the Hebridean Way on South Uist. Can’t be any more specific I’m afraid.


----------



## Venod (2 Jul 2022)

slow scot said:


> Could be the Hebridean Way on South Uist. Can’t be any more specific I’m afraid.


When I first saw it I thought South Uist, I have ridden the road on the turbo and it looked familiar, but I have had a quick look on Streetview and can't match it.


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Jul 2022)

Ok, this was my guess:


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2022)

I guess that it is in Cheshire!

No, not _that _road - the road that Guy posts once his guess has been confirmed. (If he is wrong, then he has found the most amazing clone of SoV's road!)


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I guess that it is in Cheshire!
> 
> No, not _that _road - the road that Guy posts once his guess has been confirmed. (If he is wrong, then he has found the most amazing clone of SoV's road!)



I think it's the wrong NTR, it does look similar. It could be close to the actual location, that's why I didn't post the photo on Thurs.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I think it's the wrong NTR, it does look similar. It could be close to the actual location, that's why I didn't post the photo on Thurs.



Stick a link up so we can take a closer look?


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Stick a link up so we can take a closer look?



I'll wait until @Sea of vapours confirms it's wrong.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I'll wait until @Sea of vapours confirms it's wrong.


It's not wrong; or at least I don't think it is. Put a link up and I'll confirm it. Links are pretty much de rigueur so that anyone who's looking can see where the road was. 


Venod said:


> I have had a quick look on Streetview and can't match it.


It really is quite tricky to match due to the wide angle of the Streetview camera. I had the advantage of my original photo having embedded gps coordinates, and even then I was thinking "Is that quite right".


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Jul 2022)

Here's my geolocation , from the photo, transposed to Streetview. 

https://www.google.fr/maps/@57.2850...FK3nceAfnaBh77RNNgeQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

That stretch of road is indeed on the Hebridean Way, both the walking route, which my partner was doing, and the cycling route. In the right weather, it's a really fine, easy, three day cycle ride. I'm not at all convinced that it's a good twelve days or so walking in any conditions, though she enjoyed it :-)


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Jul 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Here's my geolocation , from the photo, transposed to Streetview.
> 
> https://www.google.fr/maps/@57.2850...FK3nceAfnaBh77RNNgeQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en
> 
> That stretch of road is indeed on the Hebridean Way, both the walking route, which my partner was doing, and the cycling route. In the right weather, it's a really fine, easy, three day cycle ride. I'm not at all convinced that it's a good twelve days or so walking in any conditions, though she enjoyed it :-)



Yes, it looks like the same location, but it looks very different on Google Streetview, that's why I didn't post the photo on Thurs, because I thought I was close, but couldn't match the NTR exactly. I didn't want all my hard work wasted.





https://www.google.com/maps/@57.285...tsbjEZ-3UX9hA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i18


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Jul 2022)

You're within about 50m 

Over to you.


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Jul 2022)

This should be very easy for people who know the area.






*Name That Road.*


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Jul 2022)

absolute wild guess... Ye Olde Pack Horse Road, somewhere in the Peak District, possibly west of Buxton?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> This should be very easy for people who know the area.
> View attachment 651245
> 
> 
> ...



Wildboarclough

England
https://maps.app.goo.gl/5w3i6hNTa1BKs6os8


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Wildboarclough
> 
> England
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/5w3i6hNTa1BKs6os8



The trees on the LH bank are very different on Guy's photo 

*edit*... @roubaixtuesday ...you're right, your dropped pin is a hundred yards or so short of the actual spot


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Wildboarclough
> 
> England
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/5w3i6hNTa1BKs6os8



Well done, over to you. 

It's a nice ride to Wildboarclough from Warrington via Gawsworth. A few steeper inclines, but not too many, thankfully, on this longer ride.

Here's my ride route:
https://cycle.travel/map/journey/328824

Edit: Looking at my recent ride routes on cycle.travel would have made finding the NTR very easy.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Well done, over to you.
> 
> It's a nice ride to Wildboarclough from Warrington via Gawsworth. A few steeper inclines, but not too many, thankfully, on this longer ride.
> 
> ...



I actually recognised it immediately - one of my favourite roads.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jul 2022)

OK, so... _name that road!





_


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2022)

Is it Scotland? 

Or maybe Wales?


----------



## Alex321 (7 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is it Scotland?
> 
> Or maybe Wales?



I've never known it show the country name like that - is it maybe right at the border?


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I've never known it show the country name like that - is it maybe right at the border?



I was thinking the two legged sign could be a 'welcome to' county sign... or maybe a 'highest point' sign.

It's high up wherever it is.


----------



## Mr Celine (7 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I've never known it show the country name like that - is it maybe right at the border?



Not the Scottish Border.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jul 2022)

Sign on right is right size for a welcome to England 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 one. There’s a similar sized sign on left in the distance.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2022)

I hadn't even spotted the ENGLAND label!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jul 2022)

OK, I'm tied up most of tomorrow, so a couple of pointers:

I've no idea why Google captioned it "England". I can confirm the entire view as seen is in England, but also that from that spot it is possible to see one other country.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Jul 2022)

OK, here's the view the other way...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Jul 2022)

OK, no takers at all, I'll drip in a clue a day maybe. 

The other country visible from the spot is Wales.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2022)

Well, I think I will stop scouring the Peak District then!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I think I will stop scouring the Peak District then!



You can see Wales from the Peak District on a clear day.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You can see Wales from the Peak District on a clear day.



And from up here


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I think I will stop scouring the Peak District then!



I'm intruiged. If not Wales, which other country is visible from the Peak District? Merseyside hasn't (yet) been expelled from the UK!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I'm intruiged. If not Wales, which other country is visible from the Peak District? Merseyside hasn't (yet) been expelled from the UK!



I didn't think it would quite be possible but I hadn't stopped to work it out. 

I did calculations once to work out how far one could see from a certain elevation, or how high a mountain peak one could see from sea level if nothing was in the way, but I have lost them. I will do the calculations again when I get back from the shops.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't think it would quite be possible but I hadn't stopped to work it out.
> 
> I did calculations once to work out how far one could see from a certain elevation, or how high a mountain peak one could see from sea level if nothing was in the way, but I have lost them. I will do the calculations again when I get back from the shops.



Without prejudicing the current challenge, I can confirm Wales is easily visible from the Peak. The Berwyn in particular, but many other hills are visible, and it's said Snowdon can been seen, though I'm less convinced of that. 

The Wrekin and The Long Mynd are also clearly seen, at comparable distance.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Jul 2022)

The flukiest of fluky drops on the first road in the Peaks i looked at....





and the other way...




Here

I can't see a name but it's close to the Paul Rey Viewpoint overlooking Leek


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Jul 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> The flukiest of fluky drops on the first road in the Peaks i looked at....
> View attachment 652349
> 
> and the other way...
> ...



As featured very recently here...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-2063#post-6762040

Well done!


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Jul 2022)

Went past here on my ride yesterday...






...and spotted two things for the '_things that don't belong in a garden_' thread. Bonus points for spotting them


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> As featured very recently here...
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-2063#post-6762040
> 
> Well done!



Which I, of course, had read! 

I hadn't searched that far west.


----------



## Gillstay (11 Jul 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> The flukiest of fluky drops on the first road in the Peaks i looked at....
> View attachment 652349
> 
> and the other way...
> ...



Morrige Top I think its know as locally. Or atleast the road to the left goes there.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Jul 2022)

I know you're all riding your bikes.
This one really shouldn't be tricky.
But come next Wednesday, when it's forecast for rain, here's three highlighted clues...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2022)

I was already thinking along those lines but haven't spotted it yet. I have been distracted by a momentous life event (losing my bank card! )

I'll have another search later this evening...


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2022)

Well, it took a bit of finding, but I got _*there*_ in the end! (Ston(e)y Ln near Forton - OS don't seem to be able to make their minds up about the 'e')






I worked out the direction of the road from the shadows and had realised that there was a stream or canal behind the building because of the railings on the bridge.

I'll get straight on with my next one. With the clues in the photo I expect this to take seconds or maybe minutes, probably not hours, and almost certainly not days!


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jul 2022)

well done Colin.

of course yours will take days. it's that time of year!


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jul 2022)

I never realised how few coniferous woods there were around the East Lancs/Yorks area until I began searching... it didn't take long to end up at Beacon Fell


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2022)

Yes, towering over the terrain below. The arrow on the road shows the direction of the one-way system round the Fell. 

Back to you!


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jul 2022)

Thanks Colin.

This is where i initially looked for your road...






clearly it wasn't... but it'll do for my next _name that road _


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2022)

_*HAH - Yealand Storrs!*_ 






Lots of trees, steep descent to left, cycleway rising to right... I spotted it in 2 minutes on the OS map!

I'll have a think for a few minutes before choosing another road...


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2022)

Here you go... 






Here's a starter clue... It may not be obvious to you, but that lane is steep! Steep down in the direction the camera is pointing, and steep up behind the camera.


----------



## Aravis (20 Jul 2022)

England?


----------



## T4tomo (20 Jul 2022)

tornado or large transmitter mast?


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 653606
> 
> 
> tornado or large transmitter mast?



I'd been wondering the same... but looking at the lens distortion on the trees, I'd say that's upright and therefore a mast


----------



## lazybloke (20 Jul 2022)

The skyline to the right reminds me of Ingleborough, but the chances of NTR being one of the few northern geological structures I know, is remote. Too busy to dig out the maps anyway.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jul 2022)

lazybloke said:


> The skyline to the right reminds me of Ingleborough, but the chances of NTR being one of the few northern geological structures I know, is remote. Too busy to dig out the maps anyway.



Looks quite built up below it , so more likely something like Blackstone Edge.


----------



## lazybloke (20 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Looks quite built up below it , so more likely something like Blackstone Edge.



I've not been up Ingleborough since the 90s. I hope its not become "quite built up" in that time!


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Jul 2022)

it's not ingleborough, i'm fairly certain of that.

first i thought it was looking down into Rossendale but couldn't find a match there. 

I reckon it's within a few hours ride of Colin's home turf though.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I reckon it's within a few hours ride of Colin's home turf though.


Sorry everyone, I got distracted by the heat! 

You are correct.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2022)

The 'tornado' (mast) was carefully included to act as a clue. I also made sure that you could see the development in the valley. Both of those have already been noticed.

I thought that the flat-topped hill in the distance was a particular one, but I have been checking the OS map and I _think _it is actually a different hill, a big one that I have mentioned before in this thread. The hill that I was thinking of may be the shadowy one just visible in the background on the far right.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jul 2022)

We have all gone to sleep on this one... (That is not a clue.)

It is in West Yorkshire. (That _IS_!)


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jul 2022)

Strictly, the photo was taken in West Yorkshire and some of what you are looking at also is, but some of the really distant hills may be in Lancashire.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Jul 2022)

Brunthwaithe Lane

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.9...ibkcq7-uxa0w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e4?hl=en


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Brunthwaithe Lane
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.9...ibkcq7-uxa0w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e4?hl=en
> 
> View attachment 655072



At last! 

I thought that @Sea of vapours might spot it since we are including it on this year's *Dales/West Yorkshire ride*...  (Which reminds me - come on you lot, we need more people to come and join us on it!)

At first, I thought the flat-topped hill in the distance might be Pendle Hill, but now I suspect that it is in fact Lad Law/Boulsworth Hill? 

Over to you again, Guy.


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I thought that @Sea of vapours might spot it since *we are including *it on this year's *Dales/West Yorkshire ride*...


Well I just might have done if the tense was different. i.e. if we *had been along it *on this year's ride ! Not a road I've been on before, nor even an area, so I didn't recognise the skyline either. I shall look forward to you noting it when we pass that point next Saturday though


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> At last!
> 
> I thought that @Sea of vapours might spot it since we are including it on this year's *Dales/West Yorkshire ride*...  (Which reminds me - come on you lot, we need more people to come and join us on it!)
> 
> ...



I read your post yesterday, so the NTR was in Yorkshire looking towards Lancashire hills near a mast on the left. Too many clues made it very easy.

Also, there's too many hills on your Dales ride for me, I'd probably have a heart attack getting up the hill out of Settle.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Jul 2022)

Name that carpark. An easy NTR for the locals.





Name that road.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Well I just might have done if the tense was different. i.e. if we *had been along it *on this year's ride ! Not a road I've been on before, nor even an area, so I didn't recognise the skyline either. I shall look forward to you noting it when we pass that point next Saturday though



I thought that you might have checked it on Street View!

I rode up the steep climb on a forum ride in 2012. That ride also included a horrid ramp out of Goose Eye which we will riding down on this year's ride. 

The severity of the 2012 forum ride could easily have killed me for I was suffering the early stages of my first (at that point undiagnosed) pulmonary embolism. The fact that I got short of breath riding out of the car park at the start of the ride should have been a big clue that something really wasn't right!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Also, there's too many hills on your Dales ride for me, I'd probably have a heart attack getting up the hill out of Settle.



But you have a special micro-geared climbing bike!


----------



## MontyVeda (31 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Brunthwaithe Lane
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.9...ibkcq7-uxa0w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e4?hl=en
> 
> View attachment 655072



despite having had a good look all around Ilkley moor ages ago...i still managed to miss it!


----------



## T4tomo (1 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Name that carpark. An easy NTR for the locals.
> View attachment 655085
> 
> Name that road.



I think I've sat and had a coffee there waiting for the tide to go out so we could properly see Gormley's statues, so must be Crosby beach?

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.4...UVNA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i37?hl=en-GB


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I think I've sat and had a coffee there waiting for the tide to go out so we could properly see Gormley's statues, so must be Crosby beach?
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.4...UVNA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i37?hl=en-GB



all my time spent searching around the Wirral peninsula really was wasted then


----------



## T4tomo (1 Aug 2022)

#NTR




fastest finger first...


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Aug 2022)

I think this is a winter game... everyone's too busy riding their bikes. 

Danby Beacon up on top o't'moors


----------



## T4tomo (2 Aug 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I think this is a winter game... everyone's too busy riding their bikes.
> 
> Danby Beacon up on top o't'moors
> 
> View attachment 655306



indeed


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Aug 2022)

If this hasn't been cracked by November, I'll start handing out clues 






Name that road!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2022)

Oops, summer got in the way!

Now, where can that be...?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2022)

Got it on my first guess - the _*A683*_!


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Aug 2022)

Easy if you know the Lune Valley.

Did the railway bridge without a railway throw you at all?


----------



## Aravis (16 Aug 2022)

Your turn @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Easy if you know the Lune Valley.
> 
> *Did the railway bridge without a railway throw you at all?*



I was only looking at the hillside on the right and what was either a biggish B-road or a smallish A-road!

Here's my next one. You probably won't need more clues than there are in the picture?






I am not entirely sure what the name of either of the roads is, so let's just say..._ Find That Junction_!


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Aug 2022)

That white capped finger sign doesn't look like it belongs in your local peddling area... so I'm think this might be a road from one of your recent trips to Devon?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> That white capped finger sign doesn't look like it belongs in your local peddling area... so I'm think this might be a road from one of your recent trips to Devon?



Absence of dry stone walls too.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> That white capped finger sign doesn't look like it belongs in your local peddling area... so I'm think this might be a road from one of your recent trips to Devon?



Right county! I think you will find it pretty quickly now without further clues but I'll point out what should be obvious if nobody finds it in the next couple of days. 

I actually haven't ridden that road since a pre-pandemic holiday. I am currently down in Devon and might do it again this time.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2022)

It's here!





On NCN27 just east of Hatherleigh


----------



## Alex321 (25 Aug 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> It's here!
> 
> View attachment 658615
> 
> ...



The "obvious" I suspect being the blue NCN sign on the signpost.

I'm still enjoying looking at these, but not really trying to solve, as I have hardly any decent new choices to post myself.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2022)

Alex321 said:


> The "obvious" I suspect being the blue NCN sign on the signpost.
> 
> ...



and the sign post not being a 'northern' one 

I think this time I'll throw the doors wide open to anyone who wants to post the next challenge. 

If there's no takers in a few days I'll come up with something so ferociously cunning you'll be guessing 'til Octember


----------



## Tribansman (25 Aug 2022)

Thanks @MontyVeda

Can I pick up the baton? Shouldn't take too long...


----------



## Gillstay (25 Aug 2022)

Peak district leaps to mind.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Aug 2022)

North pennines near the lead mine museum on A689

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.7...!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i37!5m1!1e4?hl=en-GB

on the LEL route unless i'm very much mistaken


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> It's here!
> 
> View attachment 658615
> 
> ...


That is (obviously!) it. I caught the train to Barnstaple a few years ago and cycled back to holiday HQ (Finlake, near Newton Abbot) that way. 


Alex321 said:


> The "obvious" I suspect being the blue NCN sign on the signpost.


Yes, together with the arrangement of the junction, direction of shadows, and lumpy fringes of Dartmoor in the distance.


----------



## Tribansman (28 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> on the LEL route unless i'm very much mistaken


Certainly was. Bloody hot it was too!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2022)

@T4tomo - your turn!


----------



## T4tomo (3 Sep 2022)

Apols, went on holiday and forgot!!


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Sep 2022)

looks like a radome on the horizon but the only ones I've found that aren't part of a cluster; Brizlee Wood near Alnwick and Claxby in Lincs don't look like contenders, so it could be a water tower that's teleported in from Kansas?


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2022)

Fields look chalky


----------



## Gillstay (4 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Fields look chalky



Yes and no conifers to indicate acid ground.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Sep 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> looks like a radome on the horizon but the only ones I've found that aren't part of a cluster; Brizlee Wood near Alnwick and Claxby in Lincs don't look like contenders, so it could be a water tower that's teleported in from Kansas?



I believe that's what it is. However if I put up a close up photo of it, google image search would solve it in seconds.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I believe that's what it is. However if I put up a close up photo of it, google image search would solve it in seconds.



You believe _what _is what it is? A radome or a teleported Kansan water tower?


----------



## T4tomo (5 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> You believe _what _is what it is? A radome or a teleported Kansan water tower?



A radar dome thingy, definitely not a water tower from Kansas, Kansan or North Korea.

ah I can give you an aerial view of it without it being google map search sensitive.






Its not marked on google maps, but visible on an aerial view, but a various levels of magnification there is some evidence of it on OS.


----------



## lazybloke (5 Sep 2022)

I can't be the only one who has found the not-water tower and has wasted considerable time searching the vicinity.
Must be so close, but have got to get back to work now. Damn!


----------



## lazybloke (5 Sep 2022)

Did a bit more time-wasting!
Linky


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Sep 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Did a bit more time-wasting!
> Linky


That's broadly, vaguely, the rough area where I would have started looking if I had the energy. Just on the basis of geology and the fact I didn't think it was the N or S Downs.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Sep 2022)

well done @lazybloke 

i think its a NATS (national air traffic services) radar.


----------



## lazybloke (5 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> well done @lazybloke
> 
> i think its a NATS (national air traffic services) radar.


Cheers! I looked at met office radar sites first. NATS was my 2nd thought.

Will find something to post later.


----------



## lazybloke (5 Sep 2022)

Here you go. Shouldn't take long.





_*Name that road!*_


----------



## lazybloke (7 Sep 2022)

Not a single guess, observation or comment in 48 hours. All just busy, or is it time for a clue?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Not a single guess, observation or comment in 48 hours. All just busy, or is it time for a clue?



Well, I would like to know... is that grey patch over to the right, the roof of a building, or a glimpse of a river?


----------



## lazybloke (8 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I would like to know... is that grey patch over to the right, the roof of a building, or a glimpse of a river?



It's a reflection, but not off river or water.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Sep 2022)

I'm no geologist, so this might be rubbish but ... the high ground to the top right reminds me of the North Downs which are sometimes quarried leaving exposed chalk cliffs. So another one in a chalky area?


----------



## lazybloke (8 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm no geologist, so this might be rubbish but ... the high ground to the top right reminds me of the North Downs which are sometimes quarried leaving exposed chalk cliffs. So another one in a chalky area?



Affirmative


----------



## robjh (8 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm no geologist, so this might be rubbish but ... the high ground to the top right reminds me of the North Downs which are sometimes quarried leaving exposed chalk cliffs. So another one in a chalky area?


Probably significant that we seem to be looking at an isolated(?) area of upland as we can see both L and R-hand edges, whereas with the N or S Downs or Chilterns we would expect to see a longer ridge along the horizon.
Can't be sure of the time of day, but I would think we are facing E or NE towards the upland in the picture.

I still don't know where it is.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Sep 2022)

robjh said:


> Probably significant that *we seem to be looking at an isolated(?) area of upland *as we can see both L and R-hand edges, whereas with the N or S Downs or Chilterns we would expect to see a longer ridge along the horizon.
> Can't be sure of the time of day, but I would think we are facing *E or NE *towards the upland in the picture.



No and no/inaccurate.


----------



## Alex321 (8 Sep 2022)

lazybloke said:


> No and no/inaccurate.



In that case, it must be evening and we are looking NW.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> In that case, it must be evening and we are looking NW.



Nope, still inaccurate. Was a morning ride! So look at shadows again to work out direction of view.


----------



## Alex321 (8 Sep 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Nope, still inaccurate. Was a morning ride! So look at shadows again to work out direction of view.



Oops. I thought the first shadow was from the tree on the left, but it isn't, it is from the tree on the right.

That should mean Rob was right and we are looking between NE & E, since the morning sun will be between SE( early morning) and S (late morning), and we are looking at a right angle to that.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Sep 2022)

I said NE / E was inaccurate!


----------



## robjh (8 Sep 2022)

lazybloke said:


> I said NE / E was inaccurate!



Interesting choice of words, inaccurate but not necessarily completely wrong. So maybe more N than NE.

As for the upland area, so not isolated but we must be seeing it end-on, unless the picture uses a super wide-angle lens (though I think not).


I have some ideas but not found anything matching yet.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Oops. I thought the first shadow was from the tree on the left, but it isn't, it is from the tree on the right.



I made the same mistake!


----------



## lazybloke (9 Sep 2022)

Time to narrow it down a bit/lot:
​Location clue: I live in mid-Surrey; this was a circular ride of circa 3 hours from home.​Direction confirmation: Photo is very much looking *North*.​​


----------



## lazybloke (10 Sep 2022)

Still? 
That geological feature is quite a popular bit of Surrey!


----------



## robjh (10 Sep 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Still?
> That geological feature is quite a popular bit of Surrey!



Hmm, I guess the Leith Hill area is somewhat detached from the North Downs. I wonder...


----------



## lazybloke (10 Sep 2022)

robjh said:


> Hmm, I guess the Leith Hill area is somewhat detached from the North Downs. I wonder...



Well there two ridges in Surrey, but only one of then is known for chalk


----------



## Aravis (10 Sep 2022)

This must be it - Parkpale Lane:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.2...4!1stC6ixh4_813J6RSuuKXGcQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## lazybloke (10 Sep 2022)

We have a winner!!!! - @Aravis, over to you.

Phew! Box Hill was the view, one of the popular cycling destinations in the county, and for a long time has been (or was) the most cycled strava segment in the world. (Its pleasant, but not _that_ good)

So I thought Box Hill would be quickly recognised, leading to a rather small search area. How wrong I was.


----------



## Aravis (10 Sep 2022)

Thanks @lazybloke. I've never been there, but your use of the word "popular" helped the penny to drop.

A very recent one next. One for the drystone wall experts - it's a generational thing:


----------



## Aravis (10 Sep 2022)

🛳️ 💨


----------



## Aravis (15 Sep 2022)

I thought I'd floated all the clues you could possibly need. 

If it's divine inspiration you're looking for, Acts 2 v2 may help.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Sep 2022)

All I've got is a bike, a gate, a road and a cruise ship dashing away. It doesn't look like Southampton, so I for one am stumped


----------



## Alex321 (16 Sep 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> All I've got is a bike, a gate, a road and a cruise ship dashing away. It doesn't look like Southampton, so I for one am stumped



You can add "And suddenly there came a sound from heaven as of a rushing mighty wind, and it filled all the house where they were sitting."

Which makes me think the ship isn't dashing away so much as being blown by wind.

But that isn't helping much 

There was also mention of a "generational thing". So maybe a wind farm nearby?

But again, there are so many wind farms now, that isn't going to help much.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Sep 2022)

is it 'windy lane' somewhere in or around gloucestercershire?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2022)

There is a Stonewall Hill on the border with Wales, and there was a protest against a proposed windfarm there...


----------



## Alex321 (16 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> There is a Stonewall Hill on the border with Wales, and there was a protest against a proposed windfarm there...



No dry stone walls there though.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> No dry stone walls there though.



As I discovered once my initial excitement had abated and I had a look on Streetview!


----------



## Aravis (17 Sep 2022)

There was a clue in here which you've overlooked so far. I'm attempting to communicate the name of a flower.


Aravis said:


> A very recent one next. One for the drystone wall experts - it's a _generational_ thing:


----------



## lazybloke (17 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> There was a clue in here which you've overlooked so far. I'm attempting to communicate the name of a flower.



Forsythia?


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> There was a clue in here which you've overlooked so far. I'm attempting to communicate the name of a flower.



A flower could be the reproductive part of a plant, it could be that which flows (a river, for example)


----------



## Alex321 (18 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> A flower could be the reproductive part of a plant, it could be that which flows (a river, for example)



The road does look to be crossing a bridge just before going up the hill.

And there is a river Windrush in the Cotswolds. If it is that, I can't find the right bridge yet.


----------



## Alex321 (18 Sep 2022)

Got it! It is indeed the river Windrush
https://www.google.com/maps/@51.914...4!1sshq8cqoAjOjBTRpIZGVY2w!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Alex321 (19 Sep 2022)

I know I should wait for Aravis to confirm, but I'm going to bed in a minute, and won't be back on thios computer (where the picture is) until tomorrow evening so I'll post now.

I don't expect this to take long.


----------



## Aravis (19 Sep 2022)

@Alex321


----------



## Aravis (19 Sep 2022)

Once I'd figured out the likely direction, I was fairly sure I knew where it is:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.6...4!1symBmvPHupbmEP6dtSOXQUQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

One of three great climbs to the same summit, one going quite a bit higher en route. I must go back!


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Sep 2022)

i just did a right click to search with Google lens... but since that's kind of cheating, I figured I'd leave it a day to see if anyone more deserving found it. Well done Aravis


----------



## Alex321 (19 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> Once I'd figured out the likely direction, I was fairly sure I knew where it is:
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.6...4!1symBmvPHupbmEP6dtSOXQUQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> 
> One of three great climbs to the same summit, one going quite a bit higher en route. I must go back!
> ...



Well done Aravis.

That was the first time I climbed any of the "classic" climbs. Only done it once so far, my just possibly go back this afternoon, or next weekend.
I took it slower than I could have done because I didn't really know what to expect.

Over to you again.


----------



## Aravis (19 Sep 2022)

Thanks @Alex321.

I captured this one from Streetview a while back. They've done at least as good a job as I could have done.

The one and only time I rode this was in 1984, before I knew anything about counting teeth. It's a continuous climb of almost 300 metres, and I probably had a bottom of something like 40/24.


----------



## Alex321 (19 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Well done Aravis.
> 
> That was the first time I climbed any of the "classic" climbs. Only done it once so far, my just possibly go back this afternoon, or next weekend.
> I took it slower than I could have done because I didn't really know what to expect.
> ...



I did go back this afternoon. 

Finished up doing the longest ride I've done - 55 miles.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2022-annual-lunacy-challenge.282437/post-6815762


----------



## Aravis (20 Sep 2022)

A couple of pointers:

Although I've only cycled this particular road once, it's an area I've visited quite often, usually in winter.
Spectacular though this road is, I imagine most people by-pass it in favour of more obvious attractions nearby.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Sep 2022)

I believe it's somewhere in mid wales; Ellan Valley route from Aberystwyth to the Wye Valley?? I've found a matching photo on another cycling site, shot from almost the same place...



but i can't find it on a map or streetview


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I believe it's somewhere in mid wales; Ellan Valley route from Aberystwyth to the Wye Valley?? I've found a matching photo on another cycling site, shot from almost the same place...
> 
> 
> 
> but i can't find it on a map or streetview



Found it...






*HERE*. I can't see a name for it though.

There are some fantastic roads round there! Definitely somewhere to go for a cycling holiday...

I think @MontyVeda found the photo *HERE*. That sounds like a great route.


----------



## Alex321 (21 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Found it...
> 
> View attachment 661876
> 
> ...



I'd been looking further down, towards Cwmystwyth. I did think it looked like that general area.

We were up that way beginning of August (without bike) for the national Eisteddfod in Tregaron - my wife's home town.


----------



## Aravis (21 Sep 2022)

Well done @ColinJ.

Most people, I imagine, follow the route through the dams and never see this particular road. The area is best visited after prolonged heavy rain for obvious reasons, though I see there's an open day this Saturday allowing visitors to climb up inside one of the dams for what looks like a modest fee. I must investigate further.

Over to Colin.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2022)

Thanks.

I don't _think _that I have done this one before...? 






PS To help you out... Those are two roads rather than one road with a hairpin bend! Identify where they meet.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2022)

I'm awarding myself a tenth of a point for figuring out the clues

_Although I've only cycled this particular road once, it's an area I've visited quite often, usually in winter._
So I guessed S/Mid Wales for proximity to @Aravis Central. Other popular @Aravis locations in Scotland being ruled out by a) it doesn't look particularly Scottish and b) "often, usually in winter"

_Spectacular though this road is, I imagine most people by-pass it in favour of more obvious attractions nearby._
I made a guess at the Elan valley because that was all that came to mind.

But I've exhausted my supply of patience for faffing around with Streetview only to find that someone else has beaten me, so I'll be satisfied with that.


----------



## Aravis (21 Sep 2022)

Broadly right, @Dogtrousers. Also winter is the time the dams tend to be fullest. If conditions are right and we feel like a day out...I'll try to find some of my pictures.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't _think _that I have done this one before...?
> 
> ...



A couple of protuberances just distinguishable on the horizon.

Tunnel ventilation shafts perhaps...?


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> A couple of protuberances just distinguishable on the horizon.
> 
> Tunnel ventilation shafts perhaps...?



I think the markings on the road may be traces of where some old men descended in a bathtub.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> A couple of protuberances just distinguishable on the horizon.
> 
> Tunnel ventilation shafts perhaps...?


I don't know what they are, but forget tunnels and shafts - those 'protuberances' are probably not of any great significance! (Of course, when somebody identifies what we are looking at, some local historian will pop up and announce that they are monuments to some past warrior/politician/pagan god!)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think the markings on the road may be traces of where some old men descended in a bathtub.



There are tunnels for men in bathtubs to beware of out there in the wild blue yonder...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2022)

People have been strolling over those hills for centuries, playing 'spot the sheep'...


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Sep 2022)

certainly looks more like your neck of the woods rather than somewhere south of the north. 

'spot the sheep' could suggest Shepley, Ramsbottom or maybe Baaarnsley?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Sep 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> certainly looks more like your neck of the woods rather than somewhere south of the north.
> 
> 'spot the sheep' could suggest Shepley, Ramsbottom or maybe Baaarnsley?



Wooldale...?


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Sep 2022)

Fleecewood?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2022)

Poetic licence!


----------



## Aravis (24 Sep 2022)

I thought Spot was a dog.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> I thought Spot was a dog.



Think again


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> People have been strolling over those hills for centuries, playing 'spot the sheep'...



... in the nice verdant fields...


----------



## Aravis (25 Sep 2022)

Postman Pat?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2022)

I am getting confused by the cryptic responses to my cryptic clues, so I will just carry on regardless... 

... near hellish old industrial buildings!


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am getting confused by the cryptic responses to my cryptic clues, so I will just carry on regardless...
> 
> ... near hellish old industrial buildings!



Dark satanic mills?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dark satanic mills?



Yes!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2022)

It should only take a minute or two to find now!


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It should only take a minute or two to find now!



Googling 'dark satanic mills' led me to Southwark in that there London. I don't think it's there, although i didn't actually check.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Googling 'dark satanic mills' led me to Southwark in that there London. I don't think it's there, although i didn't actually check.



You are ignoring the very first result!


----------



## Aravis (25 Sep 2022)

The road heading off to the left is Jerusalem Lane!

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.7...4!1s9AEiT75hLIgc3x-rZLCgTw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> The road heading off to the left is Jerusalem Lane!
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.7...4!1s9AEiT75hLIgc3x-rZLCgTw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> View attachment 662393



I was wondering how long it would take you to get it! 

For those who _still _don't... 

Poetic licence - clues taken from a poem, William Blake's _Jerusalem_.

People have been strolling over those hills for centuries - 
_And did those feet in ancient time_
_Walk upon England's mountains green?_

Spot the sheep in the nice verdant fields...
_And was the holy Lamb of God
On England's pleasant pastures seen?_

Near hellish old industrial buildings -
_Among these dark Satanic mills?_

The local mill buildings remaining now are working mills no longer. There is a huge (and no doubt once satanic) mill just down the road. Oats Royd Mill was almost lost in a terrible fire, but it was saved, restored, and is now a _*luxury apartments*_ complex.

To the question...
_And was Jerusalem builded here?_

I reply... Jerusalem Ln, yes, and Jerusalem farm too!

Over to you again, @Aravis!


----------



## Aravis (26 Sep 2022)

Here is your next challenge:


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> You are ignoring the very first result!



I got the Jerusalem link right off the bat, which narrowed it down to pretty much anywhere in the UK with fields. And the _dark satanic mills_... narrows it down to one of a great many mill towns, until reading deeper into the meaning in that it refers to churches.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I got the Jerusalem link right off the bat, which narrowed it down to pretty much anywhere in the UK with fields. And the _dark satanic mills_... narrows it down to one of a great many mill towns, until reading deeper into the meaning in that it refers to churches.


One look at the photo and knowing my habits should SCREAM Yorkshire. Just Google 'Jerusalem Yorkshire' and see what the results are...


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> To the question...
> _And was Jerusalem builded here?_
> 
> I reply... Jerusalem Ln, yes, and Jerusalem farm too!



I think Blake is pondering the medieval myth that Jesus had visited England with Joseph of Arimathea and if the new Jerusalem from the Book of Revelations was ever created here, but destroyed by the Industrial Revolution (Satanic Mills). 

Revelation 21:2
"And I saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God"

Blake wasn't taking these myths literally, but embedding subliminal political messages in his poem, (many) other interpretations are available.

I quite like some of Blake's etchings too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Sep 2022)

Useless fact: Blake used to live near Felpham, which used to be a regular Friday Night Ride to the Coast destination. As recorded by a blue plaque.


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Sep 2022)

The ambiguity in the above is most excellent :-)


----------



## Venod (26 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> One look at the photo and knowing my habits should SCREAM Yorkshire.



It did to me, and I had a quick look in the area, I new there was a Jerusalem somewhere round there and there is a Walls Of Jericho, and Egypt is close.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> Here is your next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 662415



Looks like a railway bridge but can't make out any OH power lines, so either a branch line or disused.


----------



## Aravis (26 Sep 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Looks like a railway bridge but can't make out any OH power lines, so either a branch line or disused.


This is the bridge, zooming in as far as is helpful from the same spot:


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> This is the bridge, zooming in as far as is helpful from the same spot:
> 
> View attachment 662491



So... wrong on all counts then


----------



## Aravis (26 Sep 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> So... wrong on all counts then


All part of the narrowing down process. 

I'll try to make things messier. The scorpion's heart will guide you.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Sep 2022)

Messier and scorpion's heart (Anteres) is leading me to an astronomical link... but me trying to follow cryptic clues always leads to a black hole


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> All part of the narrowing down process.
> 
> I'll try to make things messier. The scorpion's heart will guide you.



Oddly enough I was just reading an article about scorpions' organs. Seemingly, they can respond to attack by discarding their tail segments (called autotomy). Unfortunately this also means discarding their anus, which "prevents defecation and leads to constipation".

Sorry, as you were.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Sep 2022)

Messier is also known as M4 which is near Antares star, so do we need a road under the M4, in a rural location. not fond anything from a quick scan. its also quite an old style bridge so not a new or recent part of M4???


----------



## Willd (27 Sep 2022)

Scorpions - Follow Your Heart Lyrics​Have you ever climbed the mountain?
Have you ever crossed the sea?
Take a look around the corner
And listen to your heartbeat

Have you ever touched the rainbow
Take a ride in the ferris wheel
It takes one step to start a journey
It's up to you, to make it real

This is the time for yourself to be free
You gotta follow your heart
This is the time in your life and it's never too late
To see the light in the dark
You gotta follow your heart


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Sep 2022)

Willd said:


> Scorpions - Follow Your Heart Lyrics​Have you ever climbed the mountain?
> Have you ever crossed the sea?
> Take a look around the corner
> And listen to your heartbeat
> ...



Blimey... that's even worse than Wind of Change!


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Messier is also known as M4 which is near Antares star, so do we need a road under the M4, in a rural location. not fond anything from a quick scan. its also quite an old style bridge so not a new or recent part of M4???



I like your thinking. There's 110 Messier objects, presumably M1 to M110. M4, M6, M7 and M80 are also in Scorpius.


----------



## cougie uk (27 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> The road heading off to the left is Jerusalem Lane!
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.7...4!1s9AEiT75hLIgc3x-rZLCgTw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> View attachment 662393



OOh was this on Grand Designs ? I'm sure I saw a build at a very similar location. But I could be way off...


----------



## robjh (27 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> Here is your next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 662415



about here, south of Baydon on the Swindon-Lambourn road, where the M4 crosses






When I saw the picture I immediately though of the Wessex downs, but couldn't think of a straight road with the downs to the north/northeast, and a bridge... until I got the M4 clue


----------



## T4tomo (27 Sep 2022)

robjh said:


> about here, south of Baydon on the Swindon-Lambourn road, where the M4 crosses
> View attachment 662551
> 
> 
> When I saw the picture I immediately though of the Wessex downs, but couldn't think of a straight road with the downs to the north/northeast, and a bridge... *until I got the M4 clue*



you're welcome!


----------



## Aravis (27 Sep 2022)

robjh said:


> about here, south of Baydon on the Swindon-Lambourn road, where the M4 crosses
> View attachment 662551
> 
> 
> When I saw the picture I immediately though of the Wessex downs, but couldn't think of a straight road with the downs to the north/northeast, and a bridge... until I got the M4 clue


Contratulations - sounds like a bit of a joint effort so I'll let you decide who I've passed the torch to.



MontyVeda said:


> I like your thinking. There's 110 Messier objects, presumably M1 to M110. *M4, M6, M7 and M80 are also in Scorpius.*


Indeed, and it was quite a while before I was happy with the wording of the clue. M4 is the closest to Antares, sometimes known as the scorpion's heart, apparently. The name translates as _rival of Mars_, which wasn't so helpful in framing a clue.

It's a very pretty road, by the way, but the traffic is often a bit quick. When cycling, the Lambourn valley road running roughly parallel is always far more appealing.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> Congratulations - sounds like a bit of a joint effort so I'll let you decide who I've passed the torch to.
> ...


not up to me but surely it's the first person who actually identifies, links to and posts a picture of said road?


----------



## figbat (27 Sep 2022)

robjh said:


> about here, south of Baydon on the Swindon-Lambourn road, where the M4 crosses
> View attachment 662551
> 
> 
> When I saw the picture I immediately though of the Wessex downs, but couldn't think of a straight road with the downs to the north/northeast, and a bridge... until I got the M4 clue



A favourite road for motorcycling - I thought it looked familiar!


----------



## T4tomo (27 Sep 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> not up to me but surely it's the first person who actually identifies, links to and posts a picture of said road?



^^^ this.

crack on @robjh


----------



## Aravis (27 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ^^^ this.
> 
> crack on @robjh


Quite right of course. I'm not sure what I was thinking.

But I would've kept M4 well to myself.


----------



## robjh (27 Sep 2022)

Name that road


----------



## robjh (27 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> Quite right of course. I'm not sure what I was thinking.
> 
> But I would've kept M4 well to myself.



I'd been looking at railway bridges until then...


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Sep 2022)

robjh said:


> Name that road
> View attachment 662569


Lon Goch, Angelsey...


----------



## robjh (27 Sep 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Lon Goch, Angelsey...
> 
> View attachment 662575



My that was quick.
Over to you.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Sep 2022)

robjh said:


> My that was quick.
> Over to you.



Thanks. Had a hunch it was Wales... didn't take long to find it 

Shouldn't take long to find this one either...





Name that road!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2022)

Got it - _*B6254 - Kirkby Lonsdale Rd*_.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Sep 2022)

Well done Colin.
Ingleborough on the horizon was a bit of a give away. I love that part of the ride to Kirkby... on a clear day you're greeted with a proper panoramic view 

Over to you.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Well done Colin.
> Ingleborough on the horizon was a bit of a give away. I love that part of the ride to Kirkby... on a clear day you're greeted with a proper panoramic view
> 
> Over to you.



Yes, that was the clue that did it for me. I cycled that road in the opposite direction about 20 years ago and it looks worth going up there again. I also liked the stretch from Kirkby Lonsdale to Kendal which I checked while I was looking at the area.

My next road is one that I could have sworn that I have done before but a search of this thread has failed to find it, so here it is!





With the clues in the picture I don't think it will take long, but we will see...

_*Name That Road!*_


----------



## nomisp (3 Oct 2022)

Car park that takes you to the Singing Ringing tree sculpture on the moors above Burnley , Crown Point Road . Nice place to be as every direction you go is a long way down . Have no photos at moment so i will leave to someone else to carry on with next clue


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Oct 2022)

nomisp said:


> Car park that takes you to the Singing Ringing tree sculpture on the moors above Burnley , Crown Point Road . Nice place to be as every direction you go is a long way down . *Have no photos at moment* so i will leave to someone else to carry on with next clue



we mostly tend to take screen shots from Google street view 

Well found by the way


----------



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2022)

nomisp said:


> Car park that takes you to the Singing Ringing tree sculpture on the moors above Burnley , Crown Point Road . Nice place to be as every direction you go is a long way down . Have no photos at moment so i will leave to someone else to carry on with next clue


Well done!

Yes, it is a good place to visit. I must ride up there again soon. It is a few years since I last cycled there.

Located *HERE*. Details of sculpture *HERE*.


Your turn!

PS As suggested above - take a screenshot from Streetview if you haven't got your own photo. Just remember to blot out anything which identifies the road.


----------



## nomisp (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## nomisp (3 Oct 2022)

Sort of getting the hang of this , this then is my offer


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Oct 2022)

Hmm... some kind of roadside sculpture with a face carving. Curious.


----------



## robjh (3 Oct 2022)

here

at Weadow Lane, Middleton and Smerrill, Derbyshire


----------



## T4tomo (4 Oct 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Hmm... some kind of roadside sculpture with a face carving. Curious.



and reverse search-able....


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Oct 2022)

T4tomo said:


> and reverse search-able....



tried that, didn't find it.
(first thing i always do)


----------



## robjh (4 Oct 2022)

T4tomo said:


> and reverse search-able....



Yes, admit that was how I found it - thanks to my wife who showed me how.

I'll post the next one later today.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2022)

I was interested by that stone with the carved faces.

It's a sculpture by Amanda Wray and was part of the Sites of Meaning millennium project

https://www.sitesofmeaning.org.uk/site08/details08.htm
https://www.alamy.com/elton-derbysh...nda-wrays-finger-pointing-image157494802.html


----------



## robjh (4 Oct 2022)

your next one :


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Oct 2022)

that's got Hebrides written all over it.


----------



## robjh (6 Oct 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> that's got Hebrides written all over it.



If the writing says that then I'm afraid you must be reading it wrong. I like your thinking though, but it's not in quite the right direction.


----------



## robjh (12 Oct 2022)

robjh said:


> your next one :
> View attachment 663358


Time I think for a bit more direction on this one, and the direction is north.
Not the Hebrides - keep going up the map.


----------



## Aravis (12 Oct 2022)

Heading north from the Hebrides takes you to the Faroe Islands. I don't think that's going to be the answer but I'm enjoying looking at the Google images.


----------



## robjh (13 Oct 2022)

Aravis said:


> Heading north from the Hebrides takes you to the Faroe Islands. I don't think that's going to be the answer but I'm enjoying looking at the Google images.



OK, not due north - we are staying in the British Isles here. But the Faroes are sort of on the right theme.


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Oct 2022)

Looks like Shetland somewhere to me, but I can't work out where I've seen it so it's probably Orkney .... Trouble is that lots of things look a lot like that in Shetland (and quite possibly Orkney).


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Oct 2022)

I'm struggling to even find some white houses on Shetland or Orkney, but it's got to be one of those two, surely?


----------



## robjh (13 Oct 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Looks like Shetland somewhere to me, but I can't work out where I've seen it so it's probably Orkney .... Trouble is that lots of things look a lot like that in Shetland (and quite possibly Orkney).





MontyVeda said:


> I'm struggling to even find some white houses on Shetland or Orkney, but it's got to be one of those two, surely?



Yes it has, and the clue is still 'north'.


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Oct 2022)

Wow! No wonder it looked familiar. I drove down that road ten days ago. Weird. Not the largest or busiest A road in the UK, that.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@60.3...tyssySmg3D6NYeuhj8Iw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Oct 2022)

Is it here?

well done SoV!


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Oct 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Wow! No wonder it looked familiar. I drove down that road ten days ago. Weird. ...



if i had a pound for every time you said that... I reckon i'd have at least a tenner by now!


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Oct 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> if i had a pound for every time you said that... I' reckon i'd have at least a tenner by now!


I'm sure a tenner is about right, but usually that's because you've just posted a road within about 30km of my house. In this case, I've not been to that place in Shetland .... ever, come to think of it, until last week.


----------



## robjh (13 Oct 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Wow! No wonder it looked familiar. I drove down that road ten days ago. Weird. Not the largest or busiest A road in the UK, that.
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@60.3...tyssySmg3D6NYeuhj8Iw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en
> View attachment 664402



Well done! If you look carefully in my sunset picture you can just make out our motorhome by the shore. I was on the bike when I took this, at about 10.30pm.


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Oct 2022)

Not a Scottish island:


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Oct 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> ... I was there yesterday ...





Sea of vapours said:


> Gaarrghhhh...... ! I cycled by the end of that about a week ago ...





Sea of vapours said:


> ... I'd cycled along there about five hours before seeing the photo





Sea of vapours said:


> Ahhhh...... Well I've only been down there, in that direction, twice this year so far _(one of which was just eight days ago)_. ...





Sea of vapours said:


> Gaarrgghhh - i have just driven past that an hour ago before seeing this !





Sea of vapours said:


> "Oh no; not again". I cycled along there about a week ago. And when I say a week, I mean last Tuesday afternoon, though in the 'wrong' direction. ...



plus today's Shetland find.... £7


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Oct 2022)

I thought this would be relatively easy, but perhaps not. 

Not only is it not a Scottish island, but it's not Scotland at all. England in fact, and not the West Country. That narrows it down a fair bit.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> I thought this would be relatively easy, but perhaps not.
> 
> Not only is it not a Scottish island, but it's not Scotland at all. England in fact, and not the West Country. That narrows it down a fair bit.


Oh, I forgot about this one. I will take a look later if nobody beats me to it. 

I will look in some obvious places. I may have to disqualify myself though if it turns out to be one of them...


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Oct 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> I thought this would be relatively easy, but perhaps not.
> 
> Not only is it not a Scottish island, but it's not Scotland at all. England in fact, and not the West Country. That narrows it down a fair bit.



having exhausted my search of the Dales and Bowland... I'm finding the North Yorks Moors look a little more like the area, but there's an awful lot of them


----------



## Venod (21 Oct 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> having exhausted my search of the Dales and Bowland... I'm finding the North Yorks Moors look a little more like the area, but there's an awful lot of them


I haven't looked for this one, but South Lakes sprung to mind but don't know why.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, I forgot about this one. I will take a look later if nobody beats me to it.



And then I forgot _that _too!


----------



## robjh (21 Oct 2022)

Venod said:


> I haven't looked for this one, but South Lakes sprung to mind but don't know why.


I was looking in Northumberland above Wooler, but no match so far


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Oct 2022)

Interesting selection of plausible search areas there. I noted Northumberland, South Lakes, Yorkshire Dales, Forest of Bowland and the North York Moors. It certainly does look as if it could be in any of those. It is, however, not. I'm pretty sure I mentioned Scotland under 'not' earlier too.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2022)

I have been distracted, and will be tomorrow in the daytime too. If it is still going tomorrow evening, I will have another look where I had been looking before...


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Oct 2022)

Still distracted, everyone ?! 

Somewhere between Manchester and Sheffield.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Still distracted, everyone ?!
> 
> Somewhere between Manchester and Sheffield.



Sorry - in my case, yes! 

Currently, listening to _*THIS*_ on headphones and testing my puzzle game. My laptop has a broken left speaker so I hadn't noticed that my game sounds only come out of the right channel. (It's the first time that I have played the games on headphones.)

Anyway... I just went back and looked where I was going to look and found it. BUT I was working with insider knowledge, so I will do the honourable thing and pass this time!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2022)

PS That was one road that I didn't cycle on - I like the look of it! A much nicer alternative to the A-road that I used.


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Oct 2022)

ColinJ said:


> PS That was one road that I didn't cycle on - I like the look of it! A much nicer alternative to the A-road that I used.


It is a *really* nice road, I thought. The A road alternative, on the other hand, looked thoroughly unpleasant and I'm glad I'd planned the rather higher level, rather quieter (almost deserted) route. 

The insider knowledge Colin refers to, I presume, is that this is on a long route I did recently; one which is publicly available.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Oct 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.3...4!1seOpZfFVNoU-TAzIh7_1NXA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Oct 2022)

Correct. Hathersage towards the Snake Pass without the A road and highly recommended.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Oct 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Correct. Hathersage towards the Snake Pass without the A road and highly recommended.



That looks like a very nice route, I might ride up there sometime. 

Thank you for your obvious clues, I wasn't really looking, but I had a quick look near the Snake Pass and there it was.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Oct 2022)

This is in Cheshire.





Name that path.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2022)

Interesting! It doesn't look like somewhere that Streetview would normally go so it must be a national cycle route? 

Normally, we do roads only, but since we can Streetview it, we should be able to find it.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Oct 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Interesting! It doesn't look like somewhere that Streetview would normally go so it must be a national cycle route?
> 
> Normally, we do roads only, but since we can Streetview it, we should be able to find it.



It's on Google Street view as a lane, but really it's a path.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Oct 2022)

Platts Lane
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.1...2e10!3e11!7i7680!8i3840!9m2!1b1!2i37?hl=en-GB

the lady on the bike is following whatever went down there streetviewing









ah its a walking cam....




i suspect she knows the camera man...


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Oct 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Platts Lane
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.1...2e10!3e11!7i7680!8i3840!9m2!1b1!2i37?hl=en-GB
> 
> the lady on the bike is following whatever went down there streetviewing
> ...



Well done, it's a great path for cycling, there are a few nice old bridges on the path. Also, used as part of the off road GBDuro route for LEJOG too.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Oct 2022)

I'm not sure I'd take my posh road bike down your Path @GuyBoden 
Anyway if you like old bridges.....NTR...


----------



## T4tomo (27 Oct 2022)

despite there being three bridges on view, this isn't near Crawley.


----------



## Alex321 (27 Oct 2022)

Looks to me like a canal going under the road, then under what I call a "flip"bridge (one used for getting the horses from a towpath one side to the other), then under the railway.


----------



## cougie uk (27 Oct 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Platts Lane
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.1...2e10!3e11!7i7680!8i3840!9m2!1b1!2i37?hl=en-GB
> 
> the lady on the bike is following whatever went down there streetviewing
> ...



That couple have streetviewed all the bike paths round Cheshire way. Doing a great job.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Oct 2022)

not a canal @Alex321

What you call a flipping bridge was supposedly built for more romantic reasons.


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Oct 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I'm not sure I'd take my posh road bike down your Path @GuyBoden



Yes, I agree, it's not a path for posh road bikes, I usually ride these paths/bridleways on my ti tourer with 40mm tyres, I have even been known to fit the same bike with a 50mm front tyre for extra comfort off road.



cougie uk said:


> That couple have streetviewed all the bike paths round Cheshire way. Doing a great job.



Yes, they're an excellent example of the cycling community spirit.


----------



## Aravis (29 Oct 2022)

Beggar's Bridge, Egton Lane, Glaisdale.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.4...102.72758&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i16384!8i8192







The white sign was a big clue, suggesting an active railway, but probably a heritage line in view of the amount of vegetation on the bridge.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2022)

T4tomo said:


> What you call a flipping bridge was supposedly built for more romantic reasons.


I was thinking that it was probably the original bridge, there before the modern road bridge was built?


----------



## Mike_P (29 Oct 2022)

Aravis said:


> Beggar's Bridge, Egton Lane, Glaisdale.
> 
> white sign was a big clue, suggesting an active railway, but probably a heritage line in view of the amount of vegetation on the bridge.


The railway is the Middlesbrough - Whitby line and not a heritage line.


----------



## Aravis (29 Oct 2022)

Mike_P said:


> The railway is the Middlesbrough - Whitby line and not a heritage line.


Oops 

I actually found it by searching for _arched stone footbridge_, which quickly led me to a picture. I then used the railway to find the spot without checking what sort of line it is at that point.

I'll post the next early evening if @T4tomo hasn't confirmed before then.


----------



## Aravis (29 Oct 2022)

Try this, then (with apologies to @T4tomo). You won't find the like anywhere further south:


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

There's not much left of those walls!


----------



## T4tomo (30 Oct 2022)

Well done @Aravis 
https://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/7125333.countrymans-diary-esk-bridge-stuff-legend/
A bit of pinch of salt history of the bridge


----------



## Aravis (2 Nov 2022)

I sense that a clue is anticipated.

Nothing cryptic, for now anyway. There are at least two notable features clearly visible which are the most southerly of their type.

One of the constituent parts of the UK is easily ruled out.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2022)

Aravis said:


> One of the constituent parts of the UK is easily ruled out.


Ok - not Wales - no '_ARAF_' marked on road!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2022)

I _think _I know roughly where the road must be, but I am really struggling to find it!


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I _think _I know roughly where the road must be, but I am really struggling to find it!



me too... I've narrowed it down to an archipelago in north western Europe


----------



## T4tomo (2 Nov 2022)

I thought I'd identified the most southerly pickup truck in the UK, but I cant find it on streetview


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2022)

The 2 most southerly _*Nuttalls*_ in England are on Dartmoor, which looks a lot like those lumpy hills from a distance...


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Nov 2022)

Not sure if it is a canal but the most southerly canals appear to be around Dartmoor too.


----------



## Aravis (2 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The 2 most southerly _*Nuttalls*_ in England are on Dartmoor, which looks a lot like those lumpy hills from a distance...


You need a regional _flavour_.


----------



## BrumJim (3 Nov 2022)

Aravis said:


> Beggar's Bridge, Egton Lane, Glaisdale.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.4390717,-0.7918613,3a,75y,221.41h,83.77t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sjNHOEMukVQny714ZcYiQBw!2e0!6shttps://streetviewpixels-pa.googleapis.com/v1/thumbnail?panoid=jNHOEMukVQny714ZcYiQBw&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&w=203&h=100&yaw=102.72758&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i16384!8i8192
> 
> ...



Would have got that in an instant if I had spotted it early enough. Stayed just up the road from here after I had finished Coast-to-Coast.
Lumber Hill, just behind you, is fun.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Lumber Hill, just behind you, is fun.



Limber. Quite a sting in the tail if doing coast to coast in a day which finishes in Whitby. I believe its about 33% on the bottom corner


----------



## BrumJim (3 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Limber. Quite a sting in the tail if doing coast to coast in a day which finishes in Whitby. I believe its about 33% on the bottom corner



It was indeed. But also my proudest moment as I had to stop part way up (someone in the way) and managed to get going again. OK, it was on my third attempt, but success is success.


----------



## Aravis (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## T4tomo (4 Nov 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.855672,-4.4657141,3a,75y,52.87h,75.16t/data=!3m10!1e1!3m8!1st83DB5Mgsb8GG7tCdU9NiQ!2e0!6shttps://streetviewpixels-pa.googleapis.com/v1/thumbnail?panoid=t83DB5Mgsb8GG7tCdU9NiQ&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&w=203&h=100&yaw=319.7122&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i37?hl=en-GB

ah its not a canal in south of england nor a welsh munroe. Bladnoch distillery, which i assume is most southerly in scotland then?

and must be 2 southerly Munroes. @ColinJ threw me off the scent with his Nuttals, so i was looking at the welsh equivalent for a while yesterday


----------



## Aravis (4 Nov 2022)

Actually @ColinJ was very, very warm with Nuttall. The summit in the picture is Cairnsmore of Fleet, which is the most southerly Graham, which is what Scottish Nuttalls seem to be called, and is therefore Scotland's most southerly mountain according to the usually accepted definition.

Bladnoch is indeed the most southerly scotch distillery.

A beautiful area to cycle in, it goes without saying.

Over to @T4tomo.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Nov 2022)

I think there are some recognisable features here...






see how you get on over the weekend

and remember, never return to a lighted firework


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I think there are some recognisable features here...
> 
> View attachment 666870
> 
> ...



Looks coastal, would have guessed Isle of Wight, Ventnor, but can't see a match.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2022)

Aravis said:


> Actually @ColinJ was very, very warm with Nuttall. The summit in the picture is Cairnsmore of Fleet, which is the most southerly Graham, which is what Scottish Nuttalls seem to be called, and is therefore Scotland's most southerly mountain according to the usually accepted definition.
> 
> Bladnoch is indeed the most southerly scotch distillery.
> 
> ...



Aaaargh - I scoured the OS maps of Devon for hours before reluctantly deciding that it was probably right idea, wrong place!


----------



## T4tomo (6 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Looks coastal, would have guessed Isle of Wight, Ventnor, but can't see a match.



Yes its coastal, but not the IoW.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Yes its coastal, but not the IoW.



the view takes in the area of a previous NTR of mine


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> the view takes in the area of a previous NTR of mine


If only you hadn't contributed 18 pages worth of posts... 

I will trawl through them when I stop for coffee later, unless someone else gets there first.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> If only you hadn't contributed 18 pages worth of posts...



 less that you Colin, and not that many near a coast


----------



## T4tomo (8 Nov 2022)

As I like a theme, there is obviously something else linking the locations too.


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> As I like a theme, there is obviously something else linking the locations too.



Robin Hood's bay?


----------



## T4tomo (9 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> As I like a theme, there is obviously something else linking the locations too.



and when I say obviously, I mean quite obvious, if you're observant.


----------



## Venod (9 Nov 2022)

Middlewood Lane where it crosses the cinder track.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Nov 2022)

well done.

Yes the cinder track leads to Ravenscar which is the cliff you can see in the background (and onto Scarborough)
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/game-name-that-road.227817/post-6565449

I presume there must have some sorted gated level crossing there back in the day, but the streetview car wasn't down there in the 1950's....


----------



## figbat (9 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I presume there must have some sorted gated level crossing there back in the day, but the streetview car wasn't down there in the 1950's....



It looks like it was a railway bridge over the road.




https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/sid...54.42578&lon=-0.54297&layers=1&right=BingRoad


----------



## Venod (9 Nov 2022)

Some of you may have been up here, but its not on a obvious route, although it is a Strava segment but what hill isn't ?


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Robin Hood's bay?





figbat said:


> It looks like it was a railway bridge over the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Instinctively, I knew it was near Robin Hood's bay, I've walked along that coastal path a few times, it's a very distinctive coastline.


----------



## robjh (17 Nov 2022)

Venod said:


> Some of you may have been up here, but its not on a obvious route, although it is a Strava segment but what hill isn't ?
> 
> View attachment 667379



The picture says Gloucestershire to me - is it wrong?

I was thinking of the Five Valleys, but there are a lot of roads there, and not found it so far.


----------



## Venod (17 Nov 2022)

Ok time for a clue or two I think.

The road is in Yorkshire, ColinJ of this forum has organised quite a few rides in Yorkshire, this road is close to one of them.


----------



## Venod (17 Nov 2022)

Taken a few feet further back.


----------



## Aravis (17 Nov 2022)

Town Hill and the Swan, Bramham. A clue too far, perhaps? 

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.8807055,-1.351771,3a,75y,67.64h,90.71t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1s2-QyClnbI3fmvcM_sK804g!2e0!6shttps://streetviewpixels-pa.googleapis.com/v1/thumbnail?panoid=2-QyClnbI3fmvcM_sK804g&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&w=203&h=100&yaw=149.1069&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i16384!8i8192






It now looks a much gentler hill than I'd expected. I was imagining something much more vertical. And I thought the stone looked much more like Cotswold before the clues came along.


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Nov 2022)

Yes, the clues made it far too easy, the Pub sign is listed as a Google image too.

https://www.useyourlocal.com/pubs/swan-inn-wetherby-64302/


----------



## Venod (17 Nov 2022)

Aravis said:


> Town Hill and the Swan, Bramham. A clue too far, perhaps?



Yes I made it easy, I didn't think there was much interest, perhaps I should have left it with the @ColinJ ride clue, his flat 100 from Garforth passes within half a mile, up Windmill Road.






Over to you.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2022)

I wouldn't have recognised it because we don't go that way. I certainly would not forget Windmill Road though because it is very hard work on the singlespeed bike that I always use on that ride!


----------



## Aravis (17 Nov 2022)

Thanks @Venod.

For the next one, a road I purposely routed myself along earlier this year because I thought it might make a good NTR. Now to find out if I was right:


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Nov 2022)

Peachfield Road, Malvern
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...lc2ImPkzUvNJGxHPLA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?ucbcb=1


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Nov 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...YWFcAIXM8pz0-MN9Lw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?ucbcb=1


----------



## Aravis (17 Nov 2022)

Absolutely right @twentysix by twentyfive. No doubt somewhere you pass by often.

Have you partaken in this game before? If not, welcome. And it's your turn!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Nov 2022)

Aravis said:


> Absolutely right @twentysix by twentyfive. No doubt somewhere you pass by often.
> 
> Have you partaken in this game before? If not, welcome. And it's your turn!



Yes indeed I live about a mile away. The road, as you know, has the Malvern Hills behind and crosses one of our many Commons. Bredon Hill is distinctive out in the Severn/Avon valley and that little lump to the left at the end of the Guarlford Road, Dripshill, is well known.
I have dropped in here on occasions and did solve a Scottish Question on one occasion. I also remember clocking a Castlemorton Common, or was it a Corse Lawn one, you put on here. I see now I've dropped myself into a "find a suitable photo of a road" situation.  I'll be back with something, hopefully soon.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Nov 2022)

Is this an acceptable Road?


----------



## T4tomo (18 Nov 2022)

yes buts its a bit easy my dear Montgomery, its best to edit out names of shops hotels pub etc


----------



## BrumJim (18 Nov 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Is this an acceptable Road?
> 
> View attachment 668369



Broad Street, Montgomery:
Here
Remember it from the Kidderminster Killer Audax in 2012. Must have left quite a memory, that ride.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Nov 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Peachfield Road, Malvern
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...lc2ImPkzUvNJGxHPLA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?ucbcb=1



Recognised the Malvern Hills, but didn't get in early enough.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Nov 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Broad Street, Montgomery:
> Here
> Remember it from the Kidderminster Killer Audax in 2012. Must have left quite a memory, that ride.



Correct @BrumJim


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> yes buts its a bit easy my dear Montgomery, its best to edit out names of shops hotels pub etc



Oooh thanks for the tip. Now I need to figure out how...........


----------



## BrumJim (18 Nov 2022)

OK, do you want one that is:
a) Easy
b) Tricky
c) Almost impossible?


----------



## T4tomo (18 Nov 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Oooh thanks for the tip. Now I need to figure out how...........



I use the editing tools in snip and sketch to colour over it, assuming posting from a pc. no idea if you upload from a phone.

anyone for a pint at The Rising Sun?


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Nov 2022)

BrumJim said:


> OK, do you want one that is:
> a) Easy
> b) Tricky
> c) Almost impossible?


all of the above

they're all potentially easy of you know the area.
tricky if you don't
and almost impossible if there's nothing but trees and tarmac


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I use the editing tools in snip and sketch to colour over it, assuming posting from a pc. no idea if you upload from a phone.
> 
> anyone for a pint at The Rising Sun?
> View attachment 668394


Hiding names is definitely needed, but it also pays to try finding the scene using Google Lens. Google found it straight away even with the rising sun over the pub sign!


----------



## T4tomo (18 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Hiding names is definitely needed, but it also pays to try finding the scene using Google Lens. Google found it straight away even with the rising sun over the pub sign!



yes prominent buildings are best avoided from the usually photographed angle!

in my defence was just demonstrating editing for the benefit of @650


----------



## BrumJim (18 Nov 2022)

I'll give you tricky then.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Nov 2022)

Leafy Warwickshire?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Leafy Warwickshire?


Generally, we wait for the poster of the picture to feed us a clue _later _if we are stuck. 

For example, if I posted a local picture it would be fine for someone to post "_The dry stone walls look like those in West Yorkshire, where Colin is based_" but it wouldn't be so good to ask "_Is it in Yorkshire?_", "_West Yorkshire?_", "_Within 10 km of Hebden Bridge?_" and so on, to avoid turning the game into merely one of '_20 questions_'!

(It _does _look like Warwickshire though! )


----------



## si_c (18 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Generally, we wait for the poster of the picture to feed us a clue _later _if we are stuck.
> 
> For example, if I posted a local picture it would be fine for someone to post "_The dry stone walls look like those in West Yorkshire, where Colin is based_" but it wouldn't be so good to ask "_Is it in Yorkshire?_", "_West Yorkshire?_", "_Within 10 km of Hebden Bridge?_" and so on, to avoid turning the game into merely one of '_20 questions_'!
> 
> (It _does _look like Warwickshire though! )



That's a beacon RCC club jersey for what it's worth...


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2022)

si_c said:


> That's a beacon RCC club jersey for what it's worth...


Well spotted!

That's a good example of what I was getting at (if you are correct!) - sharing information to narrow the search seems like a good idea if you don't have the time/inclination to do the search yourself.

An answer to "_Which club organised that event?_" would narrow the search too much, just as the Dragon Hotel pub sign did.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Nov 2022)

Looks like a hill climbing competition


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Looks like a hill climbing competition


I must use my laptop to view these photos - when using a phone I often miss things that you lot spot!


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Nov 2022)

image name reveals a date for the event


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> image name reveals a date for the event


Has it been edited since then? 

I always rename my pictures to '_Name that road #xx.jpg_', incrementing 'xx' each time to avoid giveaways like this...


----------



## BrumJim (18 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Has it been edited since then?
> 
> I always rename my pictures to '_Name that road #xx.jpg_', incrementing 'xx' each time to avoid giveaways like this...
> 
> View attachment 668435



Yes, it has.


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Nov 2022)

Clent's Hill, Selly Oak, Birmingham?

If you have time, could you post a recent Google Street view pic, it would then be easier to find the exact location.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Clent's Hill, Selly Oak, Birmingham?
> 
> If you have time, could you post a recent Google Street view pic, it would then be easier to find the exact location.


Or you could post the one that you are looking at so we could too! 

PS Someone I know is moving to Stourbridge, so not far from there. It looks nice.


----------



## BrumJim (19 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Clent's Hill, Selly Oak, Birmingham?
> 
> If you have time, could you post a recent Google Street view pic, it would then be easier to find the exact location.



No, neither Client Hill, nor Selly Oak. Nor Birmingham either for that matter, but you probably guessed that from the greenery.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2022)

Ha ha - which brings me back to the '_20 questions_' point... 

We want "_It's here..._", with proof, _NOT_ "_Is it somewhere near there?_" without proof!


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Nov 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Yes, it has.



there's a reason i didn't post the date  ....but not one for not noting it down myself


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Or you could post the one that you are looking at so we could too!
> 
> PS Someone I know is moving to Stourbridge, so not far from there. It looks nice.



As I stated, my guess was Clent Hill, Birmingham, but I couldn't find the exact road, so I wondered if it was possible to post a recent Google Street view picture. But, my guess was obviously wrong.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...3:0x464e4eff182f25bb!8m2!3d52.41527!4d-2.0867


----------



## BrumJim (19 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> As I stated, my guess was Clent Hill, Birmingham, but I couldn't find the exact road, so I wondered if it was possible to post a recent Google Street view picture. But, my guess was obviously wrong.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...3:0x464e4eff182f25bb!8m2!3d52.41527!4d-2.0867



Been up that hill many a time. However mostly in the dusk or dark, hence no photos.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Nov 2022)

Geography pedantry: Can I just say that Clent isn't in Birmingham. I grew up round there and had friends who lived in Clent. And it certainly isn't in Selly Oak. Although all three are not terribly far from each other.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Nov 2022)

BrumJim said:


> I'll give you tricky then.
> View attachment 668427



After a bit of searching for hill climbing events in the west midlands... i happened across one held on Gorcott Hill nr Redditch.





A few changes since the SV car went up, but i'm 95% certain it's this one.


----------



## BrumJim (20 Nov 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> After a bit of searching for hill climbing events in the west midlands... i happened across one held on Gorcott Hill nr Redditch.
> 
> View attachment 668587
> 
> ...



Correct. Surprised no one got it sooner. Put "Schools" into your search engine along with Hillclimb and Warwickshire or Beacon RCC (even though we are in Worcestershire), and it comes up very quickly. Omit "schools" and it is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## BrumJim (20 Nov 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Geography pedantry: Can I just say that Clent isn't in Birmingham. I grew up round there and had friends who lived in Clent. And it certainly isn't in Selly Oak. Although all three are not terribly far from each other.



You very much can. Clent is definitely not in Birmingham. Lickey Hill, however, despite being just outside the city boundary, arguably is, as it was set aside for the people of Birmingham, and its sole purpose is to give people a great view over the city.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Nov 2022)

BrumJim said:


> You very much can. Clent is definitely not in Birmingham. Lickey Hill, however, despite being just outside the city boundary, arguably is, as it was set aside for the people of Birmingham, and its sole purpose is to give people a great view over the city.


There were some very odd people living in Clent back then, as well as my mates. The kind of place that might inspire Royston Vasey.


----------



## antnee (20 Nov 2022)

Yes, there were I can remember trips up the Clent hills when I was a kid after cycling over from West Bromwich Was surprized to see Christmas decorations up in the middle of summer.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Nov 2022)

next up...


----------



## BrumJim (21 Nov 2022)

Lincolnshire. Trying to work out if the ridge in the distance is a ditch or a railway, but my guess is ditch.


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Nov 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Lincolnshire. Trying to work out if the ridge in the distance is a ditch or a railway, but my guess is ditch.


Ahhhh..... you're reminded me of why that looks familiar, yet doesn't look anywhere near Lancaster and the Dales. I cycled from home to Wells-next-the-sea last year and I suspect this was on my route.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Nov 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Lincolnshire. Trying to work out if the ridge in the distance is a ditch or a railway, but my guess is ditch.



It's Lincolnshire-flat but does it _have_ to be Lincolnshire? Last year I rode to York from Nottinghamshire and the flat bits next to the Ouse near Selby looked just like that.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Nov 2022)

Looks like too much hedge for Lincolnshire


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Nov 2022)

That towery thing has got to be important


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Nov 2022)

There was a tower thing I was in sight of for ages - meaning an hour or so - on the route I mentioned above. I thought it might be near Kirton, but seemingly not :-\


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Nov 2022)

There's an electricity pylon disappearing into the view over on the left of the pic.


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Nov 2022)

It may be a view of the Drax power station chimney, near Selby, though I can't find a view which obscures the cooling towers quite so effectively.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Nov 2022)

BrumJim said:


> *Lincolnshire*. Trying to work out if the ridge in the distance is a ditch or a *railway*, but my guess is *ditch*.



wrong, wrong and wrong


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> There's an electricity pylon disappearing into the view over on the left of the pic.


I can't see it. I looked at 5x magnification and there are so many compression artefacts that it is possibly/probably just one of them?


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Nov 2022)

I've been looking for the pylon too... since such things tend to make naming that road rather easy, I try to avoid them these days. 

There is no pylon in the shot


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Nov 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> It may be a view of the Drax power station chimney, near Selby, though I can't find a view which obscures the cooling towers quite so effectively.



I think it's too stocky for that. I just went and had a look and the chimney at Drax is quite skinny.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Nov 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think it's too stocky for that. I just went and had a look and the chimney at Drax is quite skinny.



It has a strange bulge on the top. 

I wondered if it was the synchotron at Daresbury, but I don't think so.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It has a strange bulge on the top.
> 
> ...


You mean this?





I think it's just an artefact from the SV camera.


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Nov 2022)

Looks very flat, so it could be near the coast.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Nov 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> You mean this?
> View attachment 668781
> 
> I think it's just an artefact from the SV camera.



Fair enough. Looks like a bulge to me!


----------



## T4tomo (22 Nov 2022)

It looks more like an older style brick tower, not a more modern power station to me. It not actually that tall either as it appears to be pretty close to those trees.

Maybe an old brickworks?

going off at a tangent, how did they build the first brickworks chimney before there we any bricks? chickens and eggs


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Nov 2022)

it is a redbrick chimney but not a brickworks chimney


----------



## antnee (22 Nov 2022)

Can't think of any Brickworks chimneys. offhand. I still think its east side of our island.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Nov 2022)

considering bricks need firing and fires need chimneys, i reckon most brickworks would have had a chimney... but that's by the by. 

This is not a brickworks and it's nowhere near the east coast


----------



## T4tomo (22 Nov 2022)

maybe some relic from Lancashire's satanic mills


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I can't see it. I looked at 5x magnification and there are so many compression artefacts that it is possibly/probably just one of them?





MontyVeda said:


> I've been looking for the pylon too... since such things tend to make naming that road rather easy, I try to avoid them these days.
> 
> There is no pylon in the shot


Ooops - I looked again and it is not there. Lordy only knows why I thought there was one. How bizarre


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Nov 2022)

If it's very flat and not Lincolnshire then Cambridgeshire (and some small bits of Norfolk) come to mind.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Nov 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> If it's very flat and not Lincolnshire then Cambridgeshire (and some small bits of Norfolk) come to mind.



"nowhere near the east coast"


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Nov 2022)

It's not as flat an area as it looks... this is the view to the right of the chimney.





There is a trig-point on that hill.
The lane in question is part of an NCR


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Nov 2022)

I've just noticed that it was set by @MontyVeda (I don't concentrate very hard)

Now, in my NTR experience that means it will not be a zillion miles from Lancaster (The Little City)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Nov 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've just noticed that it was set by @MontyVeda (I don't concentrate very hard)
> 
> Now, in my NTR experience that means it will not be a zillion miles from Lancaster (The Little City)



What's NTR?

Google gives me "north tyneside riders"!


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> What's NTR?
> 
> Google gives me "north tyneside riders"!



*N*ame *T*hat *R*oad


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Nov 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> *N*ame *T*hat *R*oad



I am a complete div!!

I thought it was some kind of cycle network - NCN sort of thing. 

Probably down to my recent head injury


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Nov 2022)

OK, so "NCR" is the same as "NCN" and shown as the green dots on OS?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2022)

I was thinking all along that it would be somewhere in the usual hunting ground but I don't remember seeing that chimney in any of my rides out there. I've had a quick search but haven't found it yet. 

I've got some bugs to squash (software, not insects!) so I'll give y'all a chance to beat me to it and have another go later if you haven't!


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, so "NCR" is the same as "NCN" and shown as the green dots on OS?



yes... ish. Looking on the OS maps via Bing it seems to vary. I'm seeing green dashes, green dots, red dashes and orange dots depending on zoom level.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Nov 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.0...4!1sBgKWZNQcgrkNgTzTm_sG9g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Aldcliffe Hall Lane


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2022)

Well spotted!

I had actually been looking around Glasson Dock but I didn't think the road would be _that _close to Lancaster.

Point of order... 



BrumJim said:


> Lincolnshire. Trying to work out if the ridge in the distance is a ditch or a *railway*, but my guess is ditch.





MontyVeda said:


> wrong, *wrong *and wrong


Ok, it isn't a railway _*NOW *_but the cycle path to Glasson Dock follows the course of a _dismantled _railway line!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Nov 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> It's not as flat an area as it looks... this is the view to the right of the chimney.
> 
> View attachment 668864
> 
> ...



Is it this chimney?

https://www.lancasterguardian.co.uk...at-former-lancaster-power-station-3158339?amp

If yes, still there or demolished?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2022)

The embankment was probably to keep floodwaters from the Lune back so it could be argued that the fact that there _also _used to be a railway has nothing to do with it!


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Nov 2022)

Name That Road.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> If yes, still there or demolished?



2018:






March 2022 (top section already gone):


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Nov 2022)

Well found Guy!



ColinJ said:


> ...
> 
> Point of order...
> 
> Ok, it isn't a railway _*NOW *_but the cycle path to Glasson Dock follows the course of a _dismantled _railway line!



That lane has always been a lane and was never part of the old railway.

if you look at this hundred year old map, my SV shot was taken from the '16' marker and the old railway is shown to the east, veering toward Lune Mills to which the chimney was the power station for. 

The chimney would have been fully dismantled but the mobile phone masts on it meant it had to stay at least until their contracts had expired. The old power station dates from 1949. It's a nice chunk of bricks and is classed as a heritage site, but isn't listed... so will probably be completely demolished in the near future 

As for Guy's entry... That looks like a wind turbine just in view on the right.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> That lane has always been a lane and was never part of the old railway.


I didn't mean the lane - I meant the embankment in the distance which the railway ran along (or behind), which is what @BrumJim asked about.



BrumJim said:


> Trying to work out if the ridge in the distance is a ditch or a railway


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't mean the lane - I meant *the embankment* in the distance which the railway ran along (or behind), which is what @BrumJim asked about.



that's a dyke, part of our flood defences. (is it a dyke, or is a dyke a ditch... either way... not a railway... a lumpy thing to keep water out)


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> View attachment 668890
> 
> 
> Name That Road.


That looks like the base of a wind turbine on the right of the picture. There are only about 1,500 onshore windfarms in the UK, so that narrows it down a bit!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> that's a dyke, part of our flood defences.


I anticipated that you would say that...



ColinJ said:


> The embankment was probably to keep floodwaters from the Lune back so it could be argued that the fact that there _also _used to be a railway has nothing to do with it!


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The embankment was probably to keep floodwaters from the Lune back so it could be argued that the fact that there _also _used to be a railway has nothing to do with it!



there used to be a railway, but... the only evidence of it in this challenge is this hedge:




the dyke/long lump thing, i believe, came long after the railway was axed.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> there used to be a railway, but... the only evidence of it in this challenge is this hedge:
> 
> View attachment 668907
> 
> ...



Oh, I see where I went wrong... I thought we were looking west from Aldcliffe, not looking north having turned right at the end of what Google Maps calls _Aldcliffe Hall Ln_, but my OS map calls _Railway Crossing Ln. _That makes sense now!

(That also explains why I couldn't spot the chimney!)


----------



## cougie uk (23 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> View attachment 668890
> 
> 
> Name That Road.



OMG I KNOW A ROAD !

Although calling it a road is a bit generous...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> OMG I KNOW A ROAD !
> 
> Although calling it a road is a bit generous...


Don't keep us all in suspense then...!


----------



## cougie uk (23 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Don't keep us all in suspense then...!


It's the NCN 5 across the Frodsham Marshes. First did it on a 25mm race bike and my pals cursed me for that. Just the one flat. 
Went back about 5 years later on a gravelbike - bit better but I felt sorry for the poor lady on her purple brompton I met riding it. 

The runway at Port Stanley was smoother in the 80s.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> It's the NCN 5 across the Frodsham Marshes. First did it on a 25mm race bike and my pals cursed me for that. Just the one flat.
> Went back about 5 years later on a gravelbike - bit better but I felt sorry for the poor lady on her purple brompton I met riding it.
> 
> The runway at Port Stanley was smoother in the 80s.
> ...



Well done, it's an interesting route, I've only been able to ride that gravel path in recent years on bigger tyres, the old racing bike tyres were too narrow for comfort. 

The whole path to Ellesmere port entails; Wind Farms, Bird watchers, Hovercraft circuits, Fertilizer Factories, Hydrogen Plants, Oil Refineries and Big ships where the Manchester Ship canal meets the river mersey. It's got all the visitor attractions anyone needs.


----------



## cougie uk (23 Nov 2022)

OK go gently with me - this is my first time. I'm sure there's enough clues in here ?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> OK go gently with me - this is my first time. I'm sure there's enough clues in here ?
> 
> View attachment 668928



Is that the road over the canal near Bunbury?


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Nov 2022)

Yes, well done, I thought so too.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.1...4!1sz6sNdY2v5Vy70BBQ7K1n_w!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Nov 2022)

Great, I often read this thread but have no idea what you all are talking about when you put up images from Google maps, which you seem to have got from searching. It's the first one I've ever recognised. I believe that means it's my turn, give me a bit and I'll see if I've anything suitable.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Nov 2022)

How about this, lovely road, it has everything a cyclist could want.


----------



## figbat (23 Nov 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> How about this, lovely road, it has everything a cyclist could want.



I don't see a cafe...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, well done, I thought so too.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.1...4!1sz6sNdY2v5Vy70BBQ7K1n_w!2e0!7i16384!8i8192



Does look lovely. I'd guess somewhere near Llangollen...


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Does look lovely. I'd guess somewhere near Llangollen...



Yes, it's a lovely spot, it's Cheshire near Beeston Castle, the @ColinJ Cheshire ride goes past the locks. I've spent many sunny ride breaks looking at the barges navigating the various locks.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, it's a lovely spot, it's Cheshire near Beeston Castle, the @ColinJ Cheshire ride goes past the locks. I've spent many sunny ride breaks looking at the barges navigating the various locks.



Haha! I meant to reply to the new one!

But yes, it does look lovely, and I suspect I've cycled it, have certainly been through Bunbury before.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Haha! I meant to reply to the new one!
> 
> But yes, it does look lovely, and I suspect I've cycled it, have certainly been through Bunbury before.



The new one looks spectacular, I initially thought Mam Tor, but I don't think it is.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> The new one looks spectacular, I initially thought Mam Tor, but I don't think it is.



nah its bleaker higher and steeper than mam tor. defo welsh wales


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> nah its bleaker higher and steeper than mam tor. defo welsh wales



world's end?


----------



## cougie uk (23 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> world's end?



Yes it looks Panorama-ey to me ?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> world's end?



It is World's End!






https://www.google.com/maps/@53.032..._M6h3K974CtQg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!9m2!1b1!2i40


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It is World's End!
> 
> View attachment 668935
> 
> ...



And as taken by me - almost identical!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Nov 2022)

Spot on @roubaixtuesday I love that road, the rock formations, hills, even a ford (I always get off) and yes @figbat from that point it's pretty much downhill all the way into Llangollen where there is a plethora of good cafes.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Llangollen where there is a plethora of good cafes.



And some extremely painful hills - from the same ride that pic was taken

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/most-misleading-gradient-sign.276803/


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2022)

Time for some pave...

Name that road!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2022)

_*Swan Bank Ln, Halifax!*_


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Swan Bank Ln, Halifax!
> 
> Will edit this post with more details when back on my laptop!



Is the right answer! 

On the approach to Trooper Lane, probably the hardest section of road I've ever cycled up, including Hardknott and Rosedale Chimney.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-2027#post-6696462


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Is the right answer!
> 
> On the approach to Trooper Lane, probably the hardest section of road I've ever cycled up, including Hardknott and Rosedale Chimney.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-2027#post-6696462


Sounds like a great ride!

My days for doing anything that tough are probably over. I always thought about tackling some of those cobbled monsters but never did when I was younger and stronger, and my body won't take severe punishment after my clotting problems a decade ago.

I'll have a think about my next offering and try to post it this evening.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2022)

Okay, here's my next one. I thought that I might have used it in this thread before but a search did not bring up the name of the road _OR _the particular area so it seems not...






_*Name That Road!*_


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Okay, here's my next one. I thought that I might have used it in this thread before but a search did not bring up the name of the road _OR _the particular area so it seems not...
> 
> View attachment 668973
> 
> ...



Immediately "Jubilee Tower, Huddersfield", but not quite the right silhouette methinks.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2022)

dick lane

Lunds Tower

https://www.google.com/maps/@53.884...4!1s8IG8zP-RtIME-TzMS-oCKQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Immediately "Jubilee Tower, Huddersfield", but not quite the right silhouette methinks.
> 
> View attachment 668975


I have seen that in the distance many times but not gone to take a closer look.



T4tomo said:


> dick lane
> 
> Lunds Tower
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@53.884...4!1s8IG8zP-RtIME-TzMS-oCKQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Well, at least that saves you from having to suffer some very crude clues! 

Did you know it, or search for towers in Yorkshire? (I just did, and it is right up there in the results.)


----------



## Venod (30 Nov 2022)

@T4tomo 

What's happening are we getting another ?


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Nov 2022)

I reckon after a week of no entry, the gate should be thrown open for a first come first served entry... but it is Colin's shout at the end of the day.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I reckon after a week of no entry, the gate should be thrown open for a first come first served entry... but it is Colin's shout at the end of the day.


He was having a look around about an hour ago so perhaps he is still with us! 

Perhaps something will appear _Tomo_-rrow...


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Perhaps something will appear _Tomo_-rrow...



Oops apologies chaps, something will appear shortly....


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2022)

ntr


----------



## figbat (1 Dec 2022)

Wow, not a lot to work with. Looks like a NCN going off to the left.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Dec 2022)

That blue sign might be significant. National Cycle Route?




Edit cross post with @figbat


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2022)

I was out in London last night when i was alerted to my forgetfulness, I just going to take a selfie on a random street, which might have been easier, or harder, depending on what shop front signs were visible!


----------



## Aravis (1 Dec 2022)

Can we do this one as 20 questions?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2022)

Q1: What is the name of the road?


----------



## Mike_P (1 Dec 2022)

Is there a web site of cr*p NCNs (in a road bike sense) as that ones looks not that good, a prime candidate for why NCN signs should have some indication of the type of bike they are suitable for.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Is there a web site of cr*p NCNs (in a road bike sense) as that ones looks not that good, a prime candidate for why NCN signs should have some indication of the type of bike they are suitable for.



Yeah the Sustrans maps are absolutely crap on this point too. No idea if you're getting smooth tarmac or full-sus MTB rocks.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Q1: What is the name of the road?



It doesn't have one

@Aravis I'll drop a few clues in as we go on...


----------



## cougie uk (1 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Yeah the Sustrans maps are absolutely crap on this point too. No idea if you're getting smooth tarmac or full-sus MTB rocks.



In my experience even the roads need some kind of mountain bike ! Crazy steep inclines and broken up tarmac.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2022)

figbat said:


> Wow, not a lot to work with. Looks like a NCN going off to the left.



also another 2 signs above the NCN one, one of which is significant.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ntr
> View attachment 669687



Got it straight away, it drops down to Stow on the Wold

https://maps.app.goo.gl/5d4ABdjuFPcpw2wA6?g_st=ic


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Got it straight away, it drops down to Stow on the Wold
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/5d4ABdjuFPcpw2wA6?g_st=ic



spot on, well it must go *up* to Stow as Stow is at the top of the hill

as well as being NCN 48, its also the Monarch's Way, which is a long distance byway which I have ridden on there, and in the south downs. its allegedly the route the previous King Charles went on whilst fleeing Cromwell.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> spot on, well it must go *up* to Stow as Stow is at the top of the hill
> 
> as well as being NCN 48, its also the Monarch's Way, which is a long distance byway which I have ridden on there, and in the south downs. its allegedly the route the previous King Charles went on whilst fleeing Cromwell.



I’ve normally stuck to road then dropped down on A429 , but looking at course the track goes up as well. I knew where it was straight away as I run a 400 km audax going that way and I looked at the track whilst deciding on my routing.

Right time to dig out a road. I now wished I’d taken a picture of a road I was on, on Tuesday now, as it would have been perfect for this thread.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2022)

Here we go, name this road


----------



## nomisp (1 Dec 2022)




----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Yeah the Sustrans maps are absolutely crap on this point too. No idea if you're getting smooth tarmac or full-sus MTB rocks.





cougie uk said:


> In my experience even the roads need some kind of mountain bike ! *Crazy steep inclines and broken up tarmac.*


Or even... COBBLES!!!


----------



## nomisp (1 Dec 2022)

Went pass this on on the bus this afternoon , passed it many times on bike rides. Nomisp


----------



## robjh (1 Dec 2022)

nomisp said:


> Went pass this on on the bus this afternoon , passed it many times on bike rides. Nomisp



Where is it?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2022)

nomisp said:


> Went pass this on on the bus this afternoon , passed it many times on bike rides. Nomisp



Well done, your turn.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2022)

robjh said:


> Where is it?



The southerly turn for Braughing off B1368


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Or even... COBBLES!!!
> 
> View attachment 669750
> 
> ...



Where's the last bit of pavé? Looks well worth a visit...


----------



## robjh (1 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The southerly turn for Braughing off B1368



Ooh bugger, I didn't recognize it at all, and I waited right there for a group just a few weeks ago.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Where's the last bit of pavé? Looks well worth a visit...



All the same path - _*The Buttress, Hebden Bridge*_.

As in (this nausea-inducing video) ...



I never got round to trying to ride up it and almost broke my neck trying to ride down it!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> All the same path - _*The Buttress, Hebden Bridge*_.
> 
> As in (this nausea-inducing video) ...
> 
> ...




I wouldn't try down, but it's on my list for up now. Harder than Trooper Lane?


----------



## nomisp (1 Dec 2022)

It should be showing as a picture 45 mins ago, its at Braughing Herts at the junction of Ford street and the B1368


----------



## nomisp (1 Dec 2022)




----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I wouldn't try down, but it's on my list for up now. Harder than Trooper Lane?



I never got round to trying that one either. 

I know fit riders who have tried and failed on The Buttress. If you used a low enough gear and went slowly enough, yes, but to attempt it at speed - yikes!

That first section is 90 metres at 32% (which kills the legs early on) and then 215 metres at 19.5%...






If you ever have a go, do it in a dry spell in the summer. The steep cobbles are lethal if damp or frosty, and especially when covered in leaf mulch and/or moss.

Anyway... back to @nomisp's road!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That first section is 90 metres at 32% (which kills the legs early on) and then 215 metres at 19.5%...


----------



## nomisp (1 Dec 2022)

There are gates at the end of the left hand entrance which used to be open but are now locked but with a side entrance for the benefit of walkers and cyclists


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Where's the last bit of pavé? Looks well worth a visit...


If you do come over for that, make sure you have a go at this one too, only 5-10 minutes ride away.



Ming the Merciless said:


> Got it!
> 
> View attachment 629795
> 
> ...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> have a go at this one too



Aaaagh! The missing link!!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Aaaagh! The missing link!!



It's in Ming's quote.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2022)

robjh said:


> Ooh bugger, I didn't recognize it at all, and I waited right there for a group just a few weeks ago.



I took the picture whilst doing a DIY 200 audax themed with as many war memorials as I could manage inside Hertfordshire. This was late 2020 from memory, when you weren’t meant to leave the county without a good reason !


----------



## nomisp (4 Dec 2022)

It seems to have gone quiet , time for a clue , Its on a royal estate


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Dec 2022)

nomisp said:


> It seems to have gone quiet , time for a clue , Its on a royal estate



I'm guessing near London, so probably Windsor park, but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Dec 2022)

I had a scoot around Sandringham with no joy


----------



## robjh (7 Dec 2022)

Here, Folly Hill on the Sandringham estate






@nomisp am I right? (in fact it looks such a good match that I will assume I am, and start looking for the next place to post).


----------



## robjh (7 Dec 2022)

Your next challenge : name that road!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 Dec 2022)

Is it the road between Dylife and Machynlleth?


----------



## robjh (7 Dec 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Is it the road between Dylife and Machynlleth?



No, not there


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Dec 2022)

Could be Border Country

Or Wales


----------



## robjh (8 Dec 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Could be Border Country
> 
> Or Wales



The two guesses so far have got something in common - I'd go with that


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Dec 2022)

There's a wind farm on the right.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Dec 2022)

That peak/plateau on the skyline by the windfarm looks like it could be recognisable by someone who recognises it. But that someone isn't me.


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> That peak/plateau on the skyline by the windfarm looks like it could be recognisable by someone who recognises it. But that someone isn't me.
> View attachment 670470



Nice pie.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Dec 2022)

https://assets.publishing.service.g...ttachment_data/file/1094500/Wind_2022_map.pdf


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Dec 2022)

robjh said:


> Here, Folly Hill on the Sandringham estate
> View attachment 670388
> 
> 
> @nomisp am I right? (in fact it looks such a good match that I will assume I am, and start looking for the next place to post).



clearly i didn't look hard enough


----------



## Alex321 (8 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> That peak/plateau on the skyline by the windfarm looks like it could be recognisable by someone who recognises it. But that someone isn't me.
> View attachment 670470



It does look a lot like the Sugar Loaf "mountain" near Abergavenny.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> It does look a lot like the Sugar Loaf "mountain" near Abergavenny.



That was my thought ... almost. It reminded me of Skirrid Fawr (just next to Sugarloaf, and smaller). But I don't think it is.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Dec 2022)

Wind farms in Wales is the summary so far


----------



## cougie uk (10 Dec 2022)

Looks a bit like Pen Y Pass but I'm not sure.


----------



## robjh (10 Dec 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Wind farms in Wales is the summary so far



Yes. I wouldn't concentrate too much on the hills, they're not particularly famous ones.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2022)

I've made a couple of quick searches but not spotted it. If nobody finds it by tomorrow, I'll spend a bit more time on the hunt!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Dec 2022)

If it is Wales (and I think it is) then there aren't many candidates. 

Must be outside a national park (or the windfarm at least must be), and the road has a clear view of the wind farm from a high elevation. 

There are very few such in Wales; most of the main (or main-er) roads are in valleys or the higher passes within the national parks. 

I can't find any potentials at all.


----------



## robjh (10 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> If it is Wales (and I think it is) then there aren't many candidates.
> 
> Must be outside a national park (or the windfarm at least must be), and the road has a clear view of the wind farm from a high elevation.
> 
> ...



Yes definitely Wales. And you're heading towards the sea in this photo.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2022)

It’s an A road , got some ideas on likely candidates but have other stuff to do.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Dec 2022)

robjh said:


> Yes definitely Wales. And you're heading towards the sea in this photo.



I was going to say that the sky looked like it was towards the sea


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s an A road , got some ideas on likely candidates but have other stuff to do.


I only looked at A-roads earlier but I had a look at some B-roads just now which were as wide as that. (Most were _NOT_!)


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Dec 2022)

There are plenty of wind farms in the Rhondda valley, but I can't find the NTR there.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.6751192,-3.4915159,7422m/data=!3m1!1e3!5m1!1e4


----------



## Aravis (11 Dec 2022)

Here it is: the A4120 heading westwards from Devil's Bridge, but at this spot pointing northwards:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.3...4!1sNcXCYxqrg-iSubUuErdpNg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2022)

Well done!

It is a bit more obvious in the 2011 picture...


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Dec 2022)

Yes, I found that earlier today, but wasn't sure. Well done.

Near the Cefn Croes, wind farm, Ceredigion, Wales.


----------



## robjh (11 Dec 2022)

Aravis said:


> Here it is: the A4120 heading westwards from Devil's Bridge, but at this spot pointing northwards:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.3...4!1sNcXCYxqrg-iSubUuErdpNg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> 
> View attachment 670805



Well done @Aravis , good sleuthing. Must admit I hadn't checked it carefully against current views on street view and thought it was at the next bend but you are clearly right. Shame about the mist though.


----------



## Aravis (11 Dec 2022)

Thanks @robjh. It was the black and white barrier that convinced me I was on the right road. Also there's an extra thick fence post (just out of shot on the view I eventually posted) which matches the one in your picture. Who needs views!

Anyway, this one should give you all a chance. It's a long time since I've been there with a bike:


----------



## robjh (11 Dec 2022)

Aravis said:


> Thanks @robjh. It was the black and white barrier that convinced me I was on the right road. Also there's an extra thick fence post (just out of shot on the view I eventually posted) which matches the one in your picture. Who needs views!
> 
> Anyway, this one should give you all a chance. It's a long time since I've been there with a bike:
> 
> View attachment 670826



It's at the northern end of Llyn Brianne, approaching from the Devil's Staircase direction and going south

https://maps.app.goo.gl/3ikNdY652kVW39Zr7






As soon as I saw it I had a hunch I'd been there, and just looked around Llyn Brianne until I found a bridge.


----------



## Aravis (11 Dec 2022)

In a word, yes! I think that could be a new record.

Back to you. My next one will be harder...


----------



## robjh (11 Dec 2022)

Aravis said:


> In a word, yes! I think that could be a new record.
> 
> Back to you. My next one will be harder...



Sorry to be so quick! Off to bed now and will dream up a new one for tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2022)

The last couple of pictures (and the resulting searches) remind me that I really must go back to Wales with my bike!

Trouble is - I don't drive, and last time the Welsh trains were a nightmare. Perhaps I'll catch a train to Chester and ride over from there...


----------



## robjh (12 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The last couple of pictures (and the resulting searches) remind me that I really must go back to Wales with my bike!
> 
> Trouble is - I don't drive, and last time the Welsh trains were a nightmare. Perhaps I'll catch a train to Chester and ride over from there...



It's well worth it Colin. Once you're at Chester you've got the whole N Wales coast railway line too, which runs by the sea and is worth doing for its own sake. Also Shrewsbury is a good point of entry.


----------



## robjh (12 Dec 2022)

Name that road!


----------



## slow scot (12 Dec 2022)

The Lecht?


----------



## slow scot (12 Dec 2022)

Or the Old Military Road at Glensheil?


----------



## robjh (12 Dec 2022)

slow scot said:


> The Lecht?



Not wrong! Are you going to find the position and post a picture or link?


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Dec 2022)

slow scot said:


> The Lecht?



You are correct See: https://cyclinguphill.com/100-climbs/the-lecht/

But to claim your right to post the next one I think you need to be a bit more specific, and post a pic from gurgle maps.


----------



## slow scot (12 Dec 2022)

robjh said:


> Not wrong! Are you going to find the position and post a picture or link?



I’m pretty sure it’s near the top heading towards Tomintoul.
Being useless with computers I don’t know how to do links. If I’m correct, however, I do have a photo of a road I can post.


----------



## robjh (12 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> You are correct See: https://cyclinguphill.com/100-climbs/the-lecht/
> 
> But to claim your right to post the next one I think you need to be a bit more specific, and post a pic from gurgle maps.





slow scot said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s near the top heading towards Tomintoul.
> Being useless with computers I don’t know how to do links. If I’m correct, however, I do have a photo of a road I can post.


Yes, I agree that the glory goes to @slow scot (or in fact very quick Scot in this case).
Over to you!


----------



## robjh (12 Dec 2022)

just for a bit more context on the last one, this is the same road a couple of miles earlier on that ride


----------



## cougie uk (12 Dec 2022)

robjh said:


> Not wrong! Are you going to find the position and post a picture or link?



Oooh that looks a lovely road. Pity it's so far away from me !


----------



## slow scot (12 Dec 2022)

I must apologise. I did have a photo to post, but somehow or other only half the picture appears when I try to post it. It was rather a nice one too!!
So I’ll have to back out and let someone else post.


----------



## slow scot (12 Dec 2022)

Hi. I think I now have the photo, or most of it.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Dec 2022)

Ooh I've been there... but never cycled there.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Dec 2022)

I'm guessing somewhere on the Surrey/Sussex border?


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I'm guessing somewhere on the Surrey/Sussex border?



I think that's Box Hill in the background


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2022)

robjh said:


> It's well worth it Colin. Once you're at Chester you've got the whole N Wales coast railway line too, which runs by the sea and is worth doing for its own sake.


The railway line was great last time I went... It was the trains that were the problem! Massively overcrowded and we struggled to get our bikes on... 



slow scot said:


> The Lecht?


That's one that I would have got instantly. A friend had an almost identical photo on his kitchen wall and I remember asking him where it was taken.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The railway line was great last time I went... It was the trains that were the problem! Massively overcrowded and we struggled to get our bikes on...
> 
> 
> That's one that I would have got instantly. A friend had an almost identical photo on his kitchen wall and I remember asking him where it was taken.



The line down through the Welsh Borders (Shrewsbury/Church Stretton/Abergavenny) is also excellent for access to Wales and when I've used it never busy.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Dec 2022)

I'm certain I've got the right road, but can't for the life of me find the exact spot with the passing place on the left

edit... Got it!





the mountain on the left looks a lot like Saddleback in the Lakes... which reminded me i had that same thought on a trip to Eriskay in the Outer Hebrides.


----------



## slow scot (12 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm certain I've got the right road, but can't for the life of me find the exact spot with the passing place on the left
> 
> edit... Got it!
> View attachment 670861
> ...



Well spotted. It’s the small dead end road leading down to Loch Sgioport on South Uist. It’s one of the nicest 6 or 7 kilometres I’ve ever ridden in Scotland.
For a clue I was going to add that the hill on the left might yell abuse at you as you ride past. It’s called “Hecla”.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Dec 2022)

slow scot said:


> It’s called “Hecla”.



Blimey, good visibility up in the Hebrides...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hekla


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Dec 2022)

This one shouldn't bee too hard...


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> which reminded me i had that same thought on a trip to Eriskay in the Outer Hebrides.


I have to say it for your benefit .... I rode down that road in June. I thought it looked familiar :-)


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> This one shouldn't bee too hard...
> 
> View attachment 670874



Too small on my phone. I will have a look on my laptop later if it is still 'live'.


----------



## slow scot (12 Dec 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> I have to say it for your benefit .... I rode down that road in June. I thought it looked familiar :-)



I honestly thought that road of mine was going to take a while. What do I know!!!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> This one shouldn't bee too hard...
> 
> View attachment 670874



I found the road (from Buttermere, towards Keswick) and am now searching for the exact spot!

PS _*HERE*_!


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I found the road (from Buttermere, towards Keswick) and am now searching for the exact spot!
> 
> PS _*HERE*_!
> 
> View attachment 670924



Well done @ColinJ , I thought it was near Newlands as soon as I looked at the NTR, I've been there many times. One of my fav parts of the Lake district, I was going to look closely today, but you had already found it, well done.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2022)

Here is my next one. Yet again, I worried that I might have posted it before, but a quick search of my posts in this thread didn't find it...







_*Name that road!*_


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2022)

Bugger, I knew that one!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Bugger, I knew that one!


That is why I initially posted before I had found exactly where it was! I saw the distinctive view in the distance and wanted to claim the prize before someone else jumped in ahead of me.


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That is why I initially posted before I had found exactly where it was! I saw the distinctive view in the distance and wanted to claim the prize before someone else jumped in ahead of me.


Yebbut, by the strict rules, anyone posting the actual view before youi'd found it would have won, and I was only about 30s off finding it based on your 'rather strong hint' ;-) Admittedly, I'd most certainly have deferred to you though.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Yebbut, by the strict rules, anyone posting the actual view before youi'd found it would have won, and I was only about 30s off finding it based on your 'rather strong hint' ;-) Admittedly, I'd most certainly have deferred to you though.


True - I got carried away by my enthusiasm!


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I found the road (from Buttermere, towards Keswick) and am now searching for the exact spot!
> 
> PS _*HERE*_!
> 
> View attachment 670924



knew it'd go quickly. The big clue was in my previous post finding SlowScot's road... _the hill that looked like Saddleback_. That is Saddleback in the far distance


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Here is my next one. Yet again, I worried that I might have posted it before, but a quick search of my posts in this thread didn't find it...
> 
> View attachment 670965
> 
> ...



Looks more like Cheshire than Yorkshire.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Dec 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Looks more like Cheshire than Yorkshire.



I'm in Cheshire, I don't think so. I'd guess Lancashire. Probably wrong!


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I'm in Cheshire, I don't think so. I'd guess Lancashire. Probably wrong!



I think you could be correct, I'm in Cheshire too.


----------



## Alex321 (13 Dec 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Looks more like Cheshire than Yorkshire.





roubaixtuesday said:


> I'm in Cheshire, I don't think so. I'd guess Lancashire. Probably wrong!



And here was me thinking it looked more like Gloucestershire (though that wouldn't be local for Colin, he seems to have cycled everywhere).


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> And here was me thinking it looked more like Gloucestershire (though that wouldn't be local for Colin, *he seems to have cycled everywhere*).


Actually, I _haven't_ - not even close to it...

I have been quite busy on the forum though. If you search through my CC posts you will see the ride I did along this road mentioned. Good luck - you only have about 46,000 posts to check! 

I have noticed how many places some of you have cycled round and have been thinking that I really must visit some of the more interesting places featured in this thread before old age catches up with me...

It's a bit too soon to give you a clue. If you need one later in the week, remind me.


----------



## robjh (14 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> And here was me thinking it looked more like Gloucestershire (though that wouldn't be local for Colin, he seems to have cycled everywhere).



Yes, could be in so many parts of the country, and not even the style of local walls or buildings to go on.
Yorkshire Wolds? Lincolnshire Wolds? Wiltshire? I know Colin makes occasional forays to Warwickshire but I don't recognise it from there - though wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2022)

robjh said:


> Yes, could be in so many parts of the country, and not even the style of local walls or buildings to go on.
> Yorkshire Wolds? Lincolnshire Wolds? Wiltshire? I know Colin makes occasional forays to Warwickshire but I don't recognise it from there - though wouldn't rule it out.


I did leave the signs in to give you some help... 

I will narrow it down a little bit - somewhere in the northern half of England!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> the northern half of England!



Just outside Watford then


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Just outside Watford then


Let's say somewhere between Derby and the Scottish Border. I'm not yet giving you a clue as to which one it is nearer to...


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2022)

While you are thinking about the current road, here is a short distraction...



roubaixtuesday said:


> Where's the last bit of pavé? Looks well worth a visit...





roubaixtuesday said:


> I wouldn't try down, but it's on my list for up now. Harder than Trooper Lane?


I just found this video of the top of the Buttress climb. 



(I started to ride _DOWN _that bit, chickened out, braked, and fell off! )


----------



## Gillstay (16 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> And here was me thinking it looked more like Gloucestershire (though that wouldn't be local for Colin, he seems to have cycled everywhere).



I was thinking similar as it looks to be on a limestone escarpment.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2022)

Another minor clue:

In case you can't tell from the shadow of the trees... we are looking approximately SE.


----------



## Aravis (18 Dec 2022)

Colin, are you trying to bring your thread to an end?


----------



## robjh (18 Dec 2022)

I even resorted to a google image search, centering on those signs, and still nothing. There are a lot of 16% hills north of a line through Derby.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2022)

Aravis said:


> Colin, are you trying to bring your thread to an end?


Er, no... 

Okay - surprise, surprise - it is somewhere in Yorkshire!

If that doesn't help in the next day or so, then I will summarise what you can see and what I have hinted at...


----------



## robjh (19 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Er, no...
> 
> Okay - surprise, surprise - it is somewhere in Yorkshire!
> 
> If that doesn't help in the next day or so, then I will summarise what you can see and what I have hinted at...



I was looking in East Yorkshire, as that doesn't look like the Dales. Found a lot of nice climbs in the Wolds that I'd like to try one day, but not the one in Colin's picture.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2022)

Warm, but not hot!


----------



## geocycle (19 Dec 2022)

Ooh, that picture sent my memory running! I think it featured on my first cycle camping tour aged 15 with my mate. He was on a Carlton with 10 gears, I was on my 5 speed Viking superstar. If it’s the one I think it is I recall the climb and dismounting backwards as the front wheel lifted. The heavy stuff was in home made panniers on the back!


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Dec 2022)

geocycle said:


> Ooh, that picture sent my memory running! I think it featured on my first cycle camping tour aged 15 with my mate. He was on a Carlton with 10 gears, I was on my 5 speed Viking superstar. If it’s the one I think it is I recall the climb and dismounting backwards as the front wheel lifted. The heavy stuff was in home made panniers on the back!



so, @geocycle you are thinking, "a first camping trip to Castle Howard. Also remember rides around Pickering and edge of NY Moors."


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> so, @geocycle you are thinking, "a first camping trip to Castle Howard. Also remember rides around Pickering and edge of NY Moors."


----------



## geocycle (20 Dec 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> so, @geocycle you are thinking, "a first camping trip to Castle Howard. Also remember rides around Pickering and edge of NY Moors."


It wouldn’t be fair of me to give clues to @ColinJ puzzle!


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


>



I don't really understand what a whistling emoji means @ColinJ ?

I'm enjoying this NTR, as I have a bad hip from a car knocking me off my bike, so have plenty of time to search.


geocycle said:


> It wouldn’t be fair of me to give clues to @ColinJ puzzle!



Yes, that's only fair.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Dec 2022)

Hope you're OK @GuyBoden


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I don't really understand what a whistling emoji means @ColinJ ?


It meant... you might be on to something there, but I wasn't going to say it in words. Warmer, still!

I hope the hip damage is just bruising and nothing more permanent/serious?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2022)

geocycle said:


> It wouldn’t be fair of me to give clues to @ColinJ puzzle!


You could just identify it and claim your prize!


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Dec 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.3...4!1s7YfZgSwevnaNhHw1NkHm8w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Reasty Road

At last


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2022)

Well done!

Yes, we did that in the first Tour de Yorkshire sportive. There was a cameraman taking snaps of us on the 16% ramp. I deleted mine because it was such an unflattering photo - imagine an unfit, overweight, ageing, sweaty man gurning his way up a nasty climb... 

Back to you.


----------



## geocycle (21 Dec 2022)

Well done @GuyBoden ! Me and my 15 year old friend Graham went from York to Coneysthorpe then Kirby Misperton near Pickering before heading by train to Whitby. We then returned to Scarborough via the moor road which was quiet back then for the train home. I can’t remember the exact route but do recall that b hill! I nearly choked when you mentioned Coneysthorpe and Pickering as well.


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Dec 2022)

A nice easy one.

Name that road.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well done!
> 
> Yes, we did that in the first Tour de Yorkshire sportive. There was a cameraman taking snaps of us on the 16% ramp. I deleted mine because it was such an unflattering photo - imagine an unfit, overweight, ageing, sweaty man gurning his way up a nasty climb...
> 
> Back to you.


Ooops I rode than and have the photo, of me not ColinJ


----------



## T4tomo (21 Dec 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> View attachment 671874
> 
> A nice easy one.
> 
> Name that road.



appears to be more of a canal than a road...


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> appears to be more of a canal than a road...



The road is next to the canal locks, it's easy to find the canal locks, then you'll find the road.


----------



## Willd (21 Dec 2022)

https://www.google.com/maps/@53.199...4!1s5tPHS0d8SkW4oYr3Fbd6DQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Dec 2022)

Willd said:


> View attachment 671878
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@53.199...4!1s5tPHS0d8SkW4oYr3Fbd6DQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



Well done, I did say it would be easy, so your turn.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2022)

Well, that stopped me wasting a week looking at every canal in Cheshire!


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well, that stopped me wasting a week looking at every canal in Cheshire!



It's a nice ride in the summer from my house. A bit flat for you.


----------



## Willd (21 Dec 2022)

Sorry to anyone who's still looking up regional variations in dry stone walls, but here's a slightly easier one


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> It's a nice ride in the summer from my house.* A bit flat for you*.


Not true - I enjoy flatter rides on my singlespeed bike**.





** Which is currently a _two_speed. I move the chain by hand between 2 rings and 2 sprockets and then have to adjust the chain tensioner. My new project is to replace the tensioner with a rear mech. and fit one of those friction shifters that I offered to you thus making the bike into a '1x2'. (If I do that, I may later turn it into a 2x2 by adding the second shifter and a front mech.)


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Not true - I enjoy flatter rides on my singlespeed bike**.
> ** Which is currently a _two_speed. I move the chain by hand between 2 rings and 2 sprockets and then have to adjust the chain tensioner. My new project is to replace the tensioner with a rear mech. and fit one of those friction shifters that I offered to you thus making the bike into a '1x2'. (If I do that, I may later turn it into a 2x2 by adding the second shifter and a front mech.)


https://bikeraceinfo.com/photo-galleries/derailleurs-1.html
"In the early to mid-1930s a rider probably had three sprockets in the back and one up front. Riding below the chainstay was a pulley wheel which acted as a chain tensioner."


----------



## Venod (21 Dec 2022)

Willd said:


> I know some of you like a dry-stone wall



And some of us need more information in the picture than that posted, I have no idea where to start looking,


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Dec 2022)

Willd said:


> I know some of you like a dry-stone wall
> 
> View attachment 671879





Venod said:


> And some of us need more information in the picture than that posted, I have no idea where to start looking,



The rules at the start of this games' thread clearly state:

"There should be something in the picture which would allow the location to be identified or at least an idea of where to start looking. If there appears to be no progress after a reasonable period of time (a day or two, say) you can start to offer clues. Try to choose somewhere not too obvious but not too obscure either - we do want to be able to identify the location without _too many_ clues!"

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/game-name-that-road.227817/#post-5074393


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2022)

Yes... I was thinking that some of them are becoming impossible without clues!

Some of mine probably are too, but I do _try _to sneak in little clues like road signs, transmitter masts, shadows, forests, lakes, significant buildings and so on.

Examples:


----------



## Willd (22 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yes... I was thinking that some of them are becoming impossible without clues!
> 
> Some of mine probably are too, but I do _try _to sneak in little clues like road signs, transmitter masts, shadows, forests, lakes, significant buildings and so on.
> 
> Examples:


OK, I've replaced it with an easier one, same part of the country. Any of mine will be in a 50 mile radius of home. 

Some of the ones recently have been very obscure and people have only got them because they've been on holiday in the area, on an audax in the area etc.


----------



## robjh (22 Dec 2022)

Willd said:


> Sorry to anyone who's still looking up regional variations in dry stone walls, but here's a slightly easier one
> View attachment 671946



There is a large area of water in the top right corner, yet you say it is within 50 miles of your home, which your profile says is in Rugby. So it's not the coast.
I have a pretty shrewd idea of which body of water I think it should be, but cannot find a road with the right view at the right angle, so I may not be as warm as I thought.


----------



## Willd (22 Dec 2022)

robjh said:


> There is a large area of water in the top right corner, yet you say it is within 50 miles of your home, which your profile says is in Rugby. So it's not the coast.
> I have a pretty shrewd idea of which body of water I think it should be, but cannot find a road with the right view at the right angle, so I may not be as warm as I thought.


It's not water sadly, although it might look like it from the picture, it's large warehouses with the sun reflecting off them


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Dec 2022)

A big clue is that they are definitely hills in the top right corner


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Dec 2022)

Is that a motorway before the warehousing?


----------



## robjh (22 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Is that a motorway before the warehousing?



Certainly looks like motorway, or a major trunk road with those lorries on it. And somewhere in the South Midlands.

I need to view this on a bigger screen, I missed the road entirely first time as well as seeing a large non-existant bay.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Dec 2022)

Likely M1, M45 or M6


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Likely M1, M45 or M6



Too depressing looking at all those motorways.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Dec 2022)

when warehouses was mentioned, I instantly thought of the huge Magna Park complex just east of Lutterworth. But looking at the maps, there appears to be another just north of Rugby and one at Crick... and more further afield.

Could easily be a very busy trunk road rather than a motorway


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2022)

I found a view that was looking promising but it wasn't the right road.



GuyBoden said:


> Too depressing looking at all those motorways.


Don't concentrate on the motorways - enjoy the industrial estates!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Dec 2022)

C'mon, its a large warehouse near a busy road in a nondescript part of the Midlands.

It's not like there's hundreds of possibilities


----------



## T4tomo (22 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> when warehouses was mentioned, I instantly thought of the huge Magna Park complex just east of Lutterworth. But looking at the maps, there appears to be another just north of Rugby and one at Crick... and more further afield.
> 
> Could easily be a very busy trunk road rather than a motorway



its warehouse hub central up there, loads of them, central to England and easy access to Mways and trunk roads, it a logicians dream.


----------



## Willd (22 Dec 2022)

There is also this on the horizon, doesn't blow up very well, however a clearer shot would give the game away


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Dec 2022)

I did notice that and wondered what it might be


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2022)

Willd said:


> There is also this on the horizon, doesn't blow up very well, however a clearer shot would give the game away
> 
> View attachment 671987





MontyVeda said:


> I did notice that and wondered what it might be


My guess would be the _*National Lift Tower*_?

That is in the area that I have been looking in but I have a guest arriving so you can search for me!


----------



## Venod (22 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My guess would be the _*National Lift Tower*_?


Interesting never knew it existed.

Whenever lifts are mentioned it reminds me of working at Hartlepool Nuclear PS, we were doing some repair work on fuel stringer seals, for some reason they employed a contractor as a lift operator, he was on 12 hour nights but he took his mate of early so did 13hr shifts, allegedly he had done this for 9 year without a night off, he was as mad as an hater.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Dec 2022)

Kislingbury Road
I think it's this:

https://www.google.com/maps/@52.222...4!1sw_JVXlWCpVad-0iHk27zsA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## T4tomo (22 Dec 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Kislingbury Road
> I think it's this:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@52.222...4!1sw_JVXlWCpVad-0iHk27zsA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> ...



I think you're correct and its Heygates mill on the horizon!


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I think you're correct and its Heygates mill on the horizon!



@ColinJ the National Lift Tower is on the middle left. Thanks


----------



## Willd (22 Dec 2022)

Correct, over to you


----------



## Aravis (22 Dec 2022)

Not one of Bing Maps' finest moments. I spent quite a while looking at views of the Swan Valley Industrial Estate in the bottom right of this extract:






There didn't seem any point looking at what turned out to be the correct road because there was nothing to see there.

Until, that is, I zoomed in one step...too late!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2022)

(My guest is late!)



Venod said:


> Interesting never knew it existed.


My sister used to live in Towcester and my nephew in Northampton. You can see the tower from a long way off. I wondered what it was so I Googled it at the time.



GuyBoden said:


> @ColinJ the National Lift Tower is on the middle left. Thanks


Ah yes...



Aravis said:


> Not one of Bing Maps' finest moments. I spent quite a while looking at views of the Swan Valley Industrial Estate in the bottom right of this extract:


My OS maps are from 2015 and 2016 and do not show the new estate either so I looked at Rothersthorpe Rd, a km to the east, but didn't try Kislingbury Road.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My guess would be the _*National Lift Tower*_?
> 
> That is in the area that I have been looking in but I have a guest arriving so you can search for me!



Too chubby for that.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Dec 2022)

Name that road.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Dec 2022)

no idea where it is but that's the sort of road that's called... _the devil's horseshoe _


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Too chubby for that.


Indeed.

I think this is the tower from Rothersthorpe Rd...


----------



## robjh (22 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> no idea where it is but that's the sort of road that's called... _the devil's horseshoe _



I immediately thought of the Devil's Punchbowl in Surrey, but firstly there's been no actual road on the old alignment for some years now, and secondly the other landscape features don't match. This looks more like northern/upland Britain.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Dec 2022)

My first clue is that the NTR is not in Cheshire


----------



## Willd (23 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My OS maps are from 2015 and 2016 and do not show the new estate either so I looked at Rothersthorpe Rd, a km to the east, but didn't try Kislingbury Road.


Mine are that old they're missing the A14, M42 etc.  I tend to use them in conjunction with Streetmap


----------



## lazybloke (23 Dec 2022)

robjh said:


> I immediately thought of the Devil's Punchbowl in Surrey, but firstly there's been no actual road on the old alignment for some years now, and secondly the other landscape features don't match. This looks more like northern/upland Britain.



I can understand your thinking, but @GuyBoden's NTR is more of a tight elbow over a v-shaped stream valley. The Devil's Punchbowl feels more like a half-amphitheatre, the radius of the road bend was 150m or so.

This photo from wikipedia shows the old road before it closed circa 2011.


----------



## Aravis (23 Dec 2022)

For once the satellite view is the most informative:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...x8f158f8d4f8b4cae!8m2!3d52.512112!4d-3.313106






It's a road I've often thought of using here, but it difficult to find an adequate capture from Google, a problem which @GuyBoden has handsomely solved. You've saved me a trip there with my camera!


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Dec 2022)

Aravis said:


> For once the satellite view is the most informative:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...x8f158f8d4f8b4cae!8m2!3d52.512112!4d-3.313106
> 
> ...



Excellent, a great bit of finding . Very impressive 

This A road was the easiest route with a touring bike, tent and full panniers, when riding from Warrington to south Wales in the 1980's, there was a lot less traffic then. Too much of a distance for my old legs nowadays.


Over to you


----------



## Aravis (23 Dec 2022)

Thanks @GuyBoden. Back in the 1980s one of my favourite YHs for a single night away was Clun; I would head up from Bristol via Hereford and return via Builth Wells and Abergavenny. There were various ways of reaching the Wye from the Clun valley, but the grand loops was to head over to Newtown and pick up the A483. In those days I never thought twice about routing myself along such roads.

Anyway, here's the next. I think it's fairly obscure, and as an experiment, I'm happy to run this on a "20 questions" basis, where questions must have a definitive yes or no answer. So "is it anywhere near the Scottish border" won't get a proper answer.

Almost forgot, here's the picture:


----------



## All uphill (23 Dec 2022)

I have no idea where that is, but I want to be there on my bike!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2022)

I have my suspicions, but I don't want to give you any clues before... @Sea of vapours tells you where it is!


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have my suspicions, but I don't want to give you any clues before... @Sea of vapours tells you where it is!


Hmm.... I thought I recognised it immediately, but I failed to pinpoint it so I'll have another look. It certainly does /look/ local to me ...

EDIT: Also, @Aravis asserted that [he thinks] this is 'fairly obscure', and I'm not sure that that really applies to the Dales, Forest of Bowland or North Pennines, which is what I'm primarily familiar with and is what it does, most certainly, look like, so I assumed I was being misled. 

So, to @Aravis, following the twenty questions experiment: is this in, or of, any of the three areas I've named above?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Hmm.... I thought I recognised it immediately, but I failed to pinpoint it so I'll have another look. It certainly does /look/ local to me ...


I have been scouring your locale too, but haven't spotted it... It definitely has a North Pennine feel to it!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Dec 2022)

The roads from Slaidburn to either Keasden or Bentham are both very similar, but no cigar, as far as I can tell anyway


----------



## Aravis (23 Dec 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> So, to @Aravis, following the twenty questions experiment: is this in, or of, any of the three areas I've named above?


No!


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Dec 2022)

Is it Wales?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> EDIT: Also, @Aravis asserted that [he thinks] this is 'fairly obscure', and I'm not sure that that really applies to the Dales, Forest of Bowland or North Pennines, which is what I'm primarily familiar with and is what it does, most certainly, look like, so I assumed I was being misled.



I thought the same about 'obscure' but thought that it might be an obscure road in a popular area! 

Ok, my question then... Are those 3 objects in the distance to the right of the road wind turbines?


----------



## Aravis (23 Dec 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Is it Wales?


Yes.


ColinJ said:


> Ok, my question then... Are those 3 objects in the distance to the right of the road wind turbines?


Yes.

17 questions left.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2022)

Last question...

Is _*THIS *_it?!


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Dec 2022)

I knew it was Wales, but I was looking further North. Well done @ColinJ


----------



## robjh (23 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Last question...
> 
> Is _*THIS *_it?!
> 
> View attachment 672055



Well done @ColinJ , I was looking a few miles north of this, thinking we were seeing the northern ridge of the Brecon Beacons/Black Mountains range, but in fact it's on the south side of these, looking at the next ridge south of that


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2022)

I thought it looked at an elevation of 350-400-ish m, heading SW-ish (from the shadows). 'Obscure' = narrow yellow road on OS map. No walls or fences = dashed sidelines on OS map.

Once I knew it was Wales, I thought south rather than north. I just panned around the OS map looking for such a road. My map doesn't show the windfarm though.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2022)

Ok, here's my next one. Usual disclaimer... I thought that I had used it before but couldn't find it when I checked.





There are 4 obvious clues in the picture...

_*Name That Road!*_


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2022)

Make that 5!


----------



## Aravis (23 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Last question...
> 
> Is _*THIS *_it?!


Just to complete the formalities...

Yes.

I was a bit surprised that "obscure" attracted so much attention. I regard this as a road which will get ignored by most cyclists passing nearby. I know I've ridden it in both directions, but it's a bit out of range for a day ride from Bristol and I can't remember what the circumstances were.

Your turn Colin. Oh look you've already posted it. Can't find a yellow card emoji.


----------



## Aravis (23 Dec 2022)

Is it Yorkshire?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2022)

Aravis said:


> Is it Yorkshire?



I haven't enabled _20 questions mode_ yet... 

I tell you what, it might not be popular, but I'll post the annotated picture which shows you what I consider to be important clues!





I think that should be enough, but if I have to spoonfeed y'all, I will list the meanings of the clues later!


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Dec 2022)

Doesn't the satellite dish also give a clue as to which way is north?


----------



## Tribansman (23 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't enabled _20 questions mode_ yet...
> 
> I tell you what, it might not be popular, but I'll post the annotated picture which shows you what I consider to be important clues!
> 
> ...



Got it...Redring Road!


----------



## Venod (23 Dec 2022)

It's Doghouse Lane Todmorden, but I am having difficulty pulling an image up on this tablet.


----------



## Venod (23 Dec 2022)

Here is another easy one.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Doesn't the satellite dish also give a clue as to which way is north?


I didn't even notice that! 

I accidentally left part of the Street View compass in bottom right, which would give some indication as to which directions we definitely were NOT facing.

The clues were:

Footpath off to left.
STEEP road!
Dry stone wall made of millstone grit (strong hint of YORKSHIRE!)
Distant hillside.
Partial compass suggests NOT easterly/westerly.



Venod said:


> It's Doghouse Lane Todmorden, but I am having difficulty pulling an image up on this tablet.


Well done!

Did you know it, find it from the clues, or just have a look around Todmorden for that kind of thing?


----------



## Venod (23 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Did you know it, find it from the clues, or just have a look around Todmorden for that kind of thing?


I thought it looked Calder Vallyish, but in this case google image was my friend and a report of an accident in the Huddersfield Examiner


----------



## Alex321 (23 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Last question...
> 
> Is _*THIS *_it?!
> 
> View attachment 672055



I used to live less than 5 miles as the crow flies from there, but I don't think I have ever driven that actual road (or ridden it).

I was looking further East in Wales, more Black Mountains than Brecon Beacons.


----------



## lazybloke (23 Dec 2022)

I need better glasses or a bigger picutre.


ColinJ said:


> I didn't even notice that!
> 
> I accidentally left part of the Street View compass in bottom right, which would give some indication as to which directions we definitely were NOT facing.
> 
> ...


Damn, me and my eyes. I thought 3 was a hedge, so it must have been a hill near Leyland.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> ... it might not be popular...


In the dog house? 



Alex321 said:


> I used to live less than 5 miles as the crow flies from there, but I don't think I have ever driven that actual road (or ridden it).


It's quite a tough climb, but a nicer way to head towards Burnley than just going up the A646.


----------



## Alex321 (23 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> In the dog house?
> 
> 
> It's quite a tough climb, but a nicer way to head towards Burnley than just going up the A646.
> ...



I didn't mean that road, I was talking about the one near Penderyn in Wales 

I lived here until 2020.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I didn't mean that road, I was talking about the one near Penderyn in Wales
> 
> I lived here until 2020.


Oops - I didn't check what you had quoted!

That Welsh road is the kind that I would choose. I wouldn't be quite so keen to end up on the A470 though.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oops - I didn't check what you had quoted!
> 
> That Welsh road is the kind that I would choose. I wouldn't be quite so keen to end up on the A470 though.



I have cycled on parts of it, but not many and not often. There are bits that aren't bad for cycling, other bits that I really wouldn't want to.


----------



## Aravis (24 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I didn't mean that road, I was talking about the one near Penderyn in Wales
> 
> I lived here until 2020.


If I'd posted one of the pictures I was considering you'd've found it very quickly.


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Dec 2022)

On the latest NTR, there seems to be a blue plaque on the house wall and a brown sign.

"There are 93 symbols on brown signs that make up the officially recognised “types” of attractions and facilities across Britain."
http://www.followthebrownsigns.com/brown-signs/

Maybe, Church, Cathedral or Castle


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Dec 2022)

looks like the castle one to me.

There's an information thingy facing the remains of a building too... so somewhere with plenty of historical interest


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Dec 2022)

There's what looks like a piece of the castle's wall on the far right of the picture.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Dec 2022)

Found it... The Booths, Pontefract.


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Dec 2022)

I'm looking at


MontyVeda said:


> Found it... The Booths, Pontefract.
> 
> View attachment 672166



Well done, I'd already looked at Pontefract Castle and missed it. Good find


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Dec 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm looking at
> 
> 
> Well done, I'd already looked at Pontefract Castle and missed it. Good find



I missed it too the first time, completely overlooking the approach from the east. Then a search for '_castle conservation areas yorkshire_' led me to a PDF in which was a photo of The Booths and the remains of an Anglo-Saxon church.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Dec 2022)

I'll jump in with the next before @Venod gives his approval.

In a very similar vein...


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I'll jump in with the next before @Venod gives his approval.
> 
> In a very similar vein...
> 
> View attachment 672171



Looks like Whitehaven.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Dec 2022)

right county... wrong town. But a reasonably warm/hot guess


----------



## lazybloke (24 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> *right county*... wrong town. But a reasonably warm/hot guess



Well I guessed it wasn't round my way. Surrey roads rarely/never look that good.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2022)

Bit obvious, this one! 

_*Castlegate, Cockermouth*_.


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Bit obvious, this one!
> 
> _*Castlegate, Cockermouth*_.
> 
> View attachment 672179



Yes, I found it too. A bit easy, but good fun.





Quince and Medlar


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2022)

I'll wait a while to let people catch up!

Come back in a few hours time...


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Dec 2022)

Well done Colin. 

In the long run I find it's easier to set an easy challenge rather than spending days/weeks trying to think up clues.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Well done Colin.
> 
> In the long run I find it's easier to set an easy challenge rather than spending days/weeks trying to think up clues.


Well, in that case, and bearing in mind the sudden influx of _non-visible_ castles...


----------



## Venod (24 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Found it... The Booths, Pontefract.
> 
> View attachment 672166



Well done the road for cars, only goes to the castle car park.
but cyclist can continue up on a public footpath by the side of the castle.

https://www.pontefractcivicsociety.org.uk/featured_item/the-booths/

https://g.co/kgs/syMYzo


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Dec 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@56.5...Y_Obp0ZUDt7cZu-GtPKQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en





In 1985 I went to a motorcycle rally with a mate. We arrived at the location in the dark, absolutely soaked, pitched our tent and retired to the beer tent. We stayed there until it had to be evacuated and taken down due to the strengthening wind.
Next morning I looked out the tent at a scene of devastation, our tent being one of the few that had survived the gale unscathed. It had stopped raining, the sun was out and the view was that above. We were camped in the field straight ahead. 
Nearly 40 years later, spotted it straight away. 
Barcaldine Castle is out of shot to the left. 

I'm chef for today so you'll have to wait for the next one. 


Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I'll jump in with the next before @Venod gives his approval.
> 
> In a very similar vein...
> 
> View attachment 672171



Thought it looked a bit Castle Hedingham-y but had a brief look and although similar coloured houses, don't think it is


----------



## ColinJ (25 Dec 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@56.5...Y_Obp0ZUDt7cZu-GtPKQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en
> View attachment 672219
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha - well done! I thought that I might need to hint at my holidays in the area. 

My mum worked as a cleaner at the castle when she was young. She told us ghost stories about it! 



Tribansman said:


> Thought it looked a bit Castle Hedingham-y but had a brief look and although similar coloured houses, don't think it is



I think you need to read ahead more!


----------



## Aravis (26 Dec 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> I'm chef for today so you'll have to wait for the next one.


Have you finished dinner yet?

I reckon that after 24 hours one's turn expires.


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Dec 2022)

Well due to the sudden imposition of a time limit  I don't have time to search my hard drive for a suitable image so here's a picture of the picture that hangs above my PC desk. 

This used to hang in my in-laws house and they had frequent discussions / arguments about where it was. My father-in-law was right, but unfortunately died before streetview came along to confirm this.






You can get (almost) the same viewpoint on streetview from the nearest road. Clearly the picture was painted either from the beach or the machair behind it but you can certainly get the landscape beyond the beach. One snag is you'll have to look sideways from the road and zoom in a bit.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Dec 2022)

initial guess... a view of Skye but not necessarily from Skye


----------



## Tribansman (26 Dec 2022)

Looks a bit like the A859 going north on Harris by Seilebost, but doesn't seem the right proportions so probably not there


----------



## swansonj (26 Dec 2022)

The view north-west across Upper Loch Torridon from the A896 can be made to reproduce the left-hand few peaks quite well, but not so much the hills to the right of the picture or the foreground.


----------



## slow scot (26 Dec 2022)

I’m guessing the main hill to be either Slioch or Stac Pollaidh. But there is always the poetic licence of a painting to be taken into account.


----------



## Venod (26 Dec 2022)

Where's the road ? or do we change the title of the thread to name that view ?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2022)

Venod said:


> Where's the road ? or do we change the title of the thread to name that view ?


Funnily enough, I nicked the idea from the then walking forum where they were talking about views from mountain summits.

We have gradually slipped away from my original idea which was to feature exciting roads which we have enjoyed riding on, and which would encourage other people to ride them. It has become more of a puzzle than a source of ideas for new cycling trips.

I would definitely like to ride around the area in that painting but it would be good to see the actual road as well as the view.

I definitely would _NOT _like to ride round Coventry ring road, as posted by someone a few years back!


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Dec 2022)

For those who want to see an actual road here it is, about 50m from where the picture must have been painted. 









The hill is neither Slioch nor Stac Pollaidh.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2022)

Can you tilt the camera up a bit!


----------



## Aravis (26 Dec 2022)

I've found it, sort of, in that this painting clearly depicts the same scene:






But the link is a major disappointment. I may have to create an account...


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Dec 2022)

i found that picture too @Aravis. Looking at the artists' stomping grounds, it could possibly be Northern Ireland rather than Scotland


----------



## Aravis (26 Dec 2022)

I'm really not sure, but this is the nearest to a match I can find. Renvyle in Co Galway is definitely one of the artist's favoured locations:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.6...4!1sP_GaLnrJAb0_jTZzxOpgkA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Dec 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> Clearly the picture was painted either from the beach or the machair behind it...


I've just discovered that although _machair _is Scottish gaelic there is also machair in Ireland. 

The location you're looking for is in Scotland.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> no idea where it is but that's the sort of road that's called... _the devil's horseshoe _



Or the Fiddler's Elbow


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Dec 2022)

To be more precise, it's on the Scottish mainland. There's a small beach on an otherwise rocky coast, with the nearest bit of sand being over 4km south.


----------



## swansonj (28 Dec 2022)

https://maps.app.goo.gl/HhCpqa5XANYMXjhMA

Another near miss, dammit. But, as has been remarked before, who cares if you find the road in question, it's the pleasure of discovering beautiful roads that you could imagine yourself cycling on.


----------



## Mr Celine (28 Dec 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> To be more precise, it's on the Scottish mainland.


Most of the land you can see is the mainland but there is also an island which may give you a germ of an idea.


----------



## Aravis (28 Dec 2022)

I think it must be here then, looking eastwards across Gruinard Bay:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@57.9021877,-5.5593555,3a,15y,85.52h,96.98t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1sAF1QipOHjBzkeT8bK4U3NHEbfbzQ6wdD0pYld_fk3pXL!2e10!3e11!6shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipOHjBzkeT8bK4U3NHEbfbzQ6wdD0pYld_fk3pXL=w203-h100-k-no-pi-20-ya234-ro0-fo100!7i8704!8i4352







I happened to look a moment after the clue was posted.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2022)

Aravis said:


> I think it must be here then, looking eastwards across Gruinard Bay:


That _has_ to be it - well done!

I _thought _that you had gone a bit quiet... I just discovered that I had somehow set your posts to be '_Ignored_'!


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Dec 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> Most of the land you can see is the mainland but there is also an island which may give you a germ of an idea.



Germ of an idea. Hmm. Could that be the island that was infected with anthrax during the war ...

Edit. Should have pressed refresh before posting


----------



## Mr Celine (28 Dec 2022)

Yes, the last clue was a reference to Gruinard Island. It was time to get a bit less subtle as no one responded to my previous 'sand' clue - there is a hamlet called Sand to the south. 

Well done @Aravis over to you.


----------



## Aravis (28 Dec 2022)

Thanks for that one @Mr Celine - great fun.

_Identify_ the road, or if you prefer, spot the elephant: **






** Unfortunately, on closer inspection I've realised it's just out of sight.


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Dec 2022)

Here:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.0...SXzbjNnJS-OCBq0GR41g!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en

No idea what the elephant refers to. Having attempted to walk the Southern Upland Way many years ago I thought it looked like Galloway. The SUW actually goes over the hill to the right, and I have a photo of a dispairing and knackered looking Mrs Celine at the top of it! We gave up two days later at St John's Town of Dalry.


----------



## Aravis (29 Dec 2022)

Well done @Mr Celine, always nice when the picture provides sufficient clues on its own.

As I was making the post I thought the distant hills on the right had a distinctive shape and made a mistaken assumption. Progress a little further and the true jumbo of the region really does come into view:






Merrick, the highest mountain in the Southern Uplands. John Merrick was of course the elephant man; I'm sure there's a good clue in there somewhere but, alas, I didn't find it.

Over to you.


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Dec 2022)

Aravis said:


> Well done @Mr Celine, always nice when the picture provides sufficient clues on its own.
> 
> As I was making the post I thought the distant hills on the right had a distinctive shape and made a mistaken assumption. Progress a little further and the true jumbo of the region really does come into view:
> 
> ...



I always think of John Hurt as the elephant man!!
Distant Merrick from the top of the hill 300m from the NTR location -




The pub was still rather distant too.


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Dec 2022)

Name that road...


----------



## Mr Celine (30 Dec 2022)

South of the Tweed...


----------



## MontyVeda (31 Dec 2022)

Only just noticed the river to the right of the tree... would that be the Tweed?


----------



## Mr Celine (31 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Only just noticed the river to the right of the tree... would that be the Tweed?



If this was wordle you'd have green black yellow black black for the first five letters.
But the river in question has six letters.


----------



## robjh (31 Dec 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> If this was wordle you'd have green black yellow black black for the first five letters.
> But the river in question has six letters.



So not the Exe or the Blackwater then.
But Thames, Mersey, Medway, Derwent, Wharfe, Ribble, Wensum, Witham, Itchen, Severn... there's a few to choose from


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Dec 2022)

This is page 500!


----------



## Aravis (31 Dec 2022)

So what rivers fit the clue? Thames - don't think so. Tummel - wrong direction. Teviot...

Still took me ages, and I was on the point of giving up several times.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.4...4!1snQ_jM1zCsNDkUFwg_-PV6Q!2e0!7i16384!8i8192






I had a holiday in a cottage nearby a few years ago. I didn't know about the fords a couple of miles to the south - definitely missed something there.


----------



## Mr Celine (31 Dec 2022)

Well done @Aravis back to you again.

This is getting like tennis.


----------



## Aravis (1 Jan 2023)

I'd forgotten it was New Year until the fireworks woke me up. Let's hope this one's happy.

Try this. I have no clues in mind yet so I hope someone can figure it out:


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jan 2023)

Looks like Heysham's 1 & 2 reactors near the left horizon... but I'm fairly certain it isn't


----------



## Aravis (1 Jan 2023)

MontyVeda said:


> Looks like Heysham's 1 & 2 reactors near the left horizon... but I'm fairly certain it isn't


You are correct that it isn't. 

The buildings you've pointed out are relevant, but the picture contains another man-made structure which ought to be far more helpful.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2023)

Aravis said:


> ... but the picture contains another man-made structure which ought to be far more helpful.


A reservoir, straight ahead?


----------



## Aravis (1 Jan 2023)

ColinJ said:


> A reservoir, straight ahead?


Do you think this is 20 questions??


----------



## robjh (1 Jan 2023)

From the small and grainy view I get on this phone, there looks to be a (large?) road curling round a hill in the top r/h corner, which disappears below the horizon of the main flat area that we are standing on.
Does that mean that there is a valley out of sight behind the first line of trees? Or does the road continue at a lower level on the right of the photo?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2023)

robjh said:


> Does that mean that there is a valley out of sight behind the first line of trees? Or does the road continue at a lower level on the right of the photo?





Aravis said:


> Do you think this is 20 questions??


----------



## Aravis (2 Jan 2023)

I was thinking it might be close to the LEL route, but after looking at a recent version on RwGPS, it seems it isn't particularly. HTH.


----------



## Aravis (3 Jan 2023)

ColinJ said:


> A reservoir, straight ahead?


Yes.


----------



## Aravis (3 Jan 2023)

...so it sounds as though your task is to figure out _which_ one it is.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2023)

Aravis said:


> ...so it sounds as though your task is to figure out _which_ one it is.



I did have a quick look earlier but no joy so far. I was convinced that I had spotted it on an OS map but Street View showed me that I was wrong.

I will have another look later if nobody else beats me to it. I have a few other things to do first.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2023)

ColinJ said:


> I will have another look later if nobody else beats me to it. I have a few other things to do first.


Well, since you lot have been skiving, I'll have to do it for you...

_*HERE*_! 






It is obviously somewhere with very flat agricultural land, and drainage ditches along both sides of the road. The road is narrow and very straight. I just opened my digital OS map at the Humber and panned it east and west while scrolling southwards looking out for reservoirs. It actually only took me a few seconds to spot it!


----------



## Aravis (4 Jan 2023)

Well done @ColinJ, putting it out of its misery!

I thought it should've been fairly easy, as I don't think there are many reservoirs of similar design in prime agricultural land. The comments about LEL were genuinely intended to help, since you'd probably spot it when scanning the map along the route.

Let's have a good one Colin!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2023)

I have one waiting on my laptop but I won't be back on that for a couple of hours. Check back around 1pm!


----------



## robjh (4 Jan 2023)

ColinJ said:


> Well, since you lot have been skiving, I'll have to do it for you...
> 
> _*HERE*_!
> 
> ...



@ColinJ how did you first recognise that it was a reservoir? Was it the flat top?
My 'road winding up a hillside' at the top right turned out to be a small access road to the top of the dam, for Covenham sailing club.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2023)

Or even... _2 _pm!  







There are a few things in the picture which should help. Let's see if anybody can do it without explicit clues. A name is not shown on my OS maps or Google Maps, so... _*Find That Road!*_




robjh said:


> @ColinJ how did you first recognise that it was a reservoir? Was it the flat top?


Yes - it just looked man-made, and I couldn't think what else it could be!


----------



## Aravis (Yesterday at 20:45)

Is it Yorkshire?


----------



## ColinJ (Yesterday at 21:47)

Aravis said:


> Is it Yorkshire?



Oops - I had forgotten about this!

No, not Yorkshire.

The shadows should give you a good idea of the direction of the road.

What you see on the left hand side of the road is pretty much what you would expect to see around there. The wall on the right hand side is _not_. I looked up what is behind the wall. It is a heritage site not open to the public.


----------



## All uphill (Today at 21:38)

Hmm.

I think that could be Devon, but I can't find a suitable heritage site in Devon that is not open to the public.


----------



## ColinJ (37 minutes ago)

All uphill said:


> I think that could be Devon, but I can't find a suitable heritage site in Devon that is not open to the public.


It _is _Devon.

There are impressive listed buildings nearby which _are_ open to the public. What is behind the wall is an historic site, rather than buildings. I'm not sure how much that will help you.

What else you can see in the photo:

The direction that the road is heading in
Which way the hillside slopes
A public footpath heading down from the gate on the left
Buildings in the distance to the left.


----------

